# IUI Girl's TTC - Part 183!



## Ajax

Much Luck ladies!

               ​


----------



## Julie Wilts

New home and I'm the first one on it!!! That's never happened before.  Back from Yoga and it was fab - even the pg lady in front of me didn't upset me - I just focused on the thought that it might be contagious   

Emma B – So sorry about your BFN honey      …. But hope that some time back in good old blighty will replenish the batteries!  

Tiny21 – Good luck with those follies growing.      I must remember to get that wheat bag out!  

Leech – Well done on staying awake honey.  I remember just coming home from work, sleeping for an hour, then waking up to cook tea for DH.  1st Trimester is very tiring, but you’ll feel full of beans (or crème eggs  ) soon.  

Wiggywoo – Hope you have your feet up and you are being spoilt after your basting.  Hope the 2ww doesn’t drive you too mad!  We are due some BFP’s this month so keeping everything crossed for you.     

Just had a nice bowl of mango slices and juicy grapes, washed down with a pint of water.  Off for a nice soak in the bath (ok, ok so I've not finished the ironing tonight - I guess I won't get the halo after all).

Sweet dreams ladies.  XXXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,  boy its true miss a day and your completely lost.

will try a few personals - sorry to those i miss but hope you are well

emma sorry to hear your news, try and enjoy your break and sending   for your future tx

earthspirit and amanda how is your 2ww going   for a bfp, 

wiggywoo - congrats on the basting, hope your taking it easy

hi to everyone else take care x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi All
thanks for the kind words GFG ( we use to have this on here as Grow Follies Grow  with  )

Good luck all, off to bed, really tired! Easter hols - Yehh!!

Tiny


----------



## zarzar

Morning everyone..i'm up early again...i don't know why but i keep waking up at 5.20am  ...well i tested again and still no surge..i don't know what i'm doing wrong. Last month i ovulated on day13 and this month not even a surge on day 13..I just know its going to happen on the weekend again. How unlucky can i be. I did consider just lying and telling the clinic i had my surge but i don't think i could do that..All i want to do is have a try..if it doesn't work then at least i've tried but to have 2 months expecting to be basted and then for it to be abandoned at the last minute is so disheartening  

I'm sorry i don't sound very positive today..I am going to test again this afternoon though so you never know   

Tiny I hope your follies grow for you GFG  

Emma i hope you manage to take your mind of treatment and that you enjoy your break back in the UK,. have you got anything nice planned? Can you bring some nice weather back eith you too 

Wiggy   . Hope your DH is looking after you

hi everyone else 

Well its my husbands birthday today so i'd better go and make him some brekkie

catch up later

zarzar


----------



## amandalofi

Morning Ladies...not long until our lovely long weekend 

Emma - sorry to hear your news    Have a nice break & I hope the weather is good when you come back to the UK!

Zarzar - which OPKs are you using...I found that on cheap internet ones I could not detect a surge, it was also not clear on clearblue opks but when I used the digital opks I got a clear smiley face  .  It may be worth trying another brand?  Anyway good luck & I hope you get your surge soon.   .

Julie - glad you enjoyed your yoga yesterday.

Wiggywoo - good luck for your  

Tiny - GFG 

Everyone else - hi & have a good day.

Amanda x

For starters...a banana, some brazil nuts & a hot chocolate


----------



## zarzar

Amanda i'm already using the clearblue digital ones and no smiley face as yet . thanksfor the suggestion though


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies, glad to see I'm not the first person to check in this am.

Zarzar - Those early mornings are a pain - since about Oct last year I've not actually slept through .... either go to bed at 9 and wake at 3, or go later and wake at 5am!  So sorry your surge hasn't happened yet ..... superglue that wheatbag/hwb to you and hopefully when you check later it'll be ok.  I only missed 1 month so far because I surged on a Sat and that was frustrating .... I'm so glad to ovulate but why does it have to be at the wrong time?.  Hope your DH has a good birthday.

Going to do a "grow follies grow" dance for all of us trying to persuade those little lovelies to get ready for basting or bms (myself included).....

        

Amanda - Another early bird then .... like you I've been using the Clearblue digital (in fact my clinic really kind of insisted I used those ones), they are expensive but very clear to read.  Although yoga was brilliant at the time, I actually pulled a muscle in my lower back - the first time in 13 years I've pulled a muscle there!  Not sure whether to put the wheat bag on my front or back. 

Hello to everyone ..... out this am, but better try to catch up at lunchtime or I'll be really lost ......   Food diary so far today - Kelloggs Just Right cereal/de caf tea, more fruit bread for lunch with fruit smoothie, juice in pm with apple, then fahitas tonight (probably squeeze a creme egg in as well - not in the fahitas - just during the day ).


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just remembered ..... Lou - hope last night went ok honey.  XXX


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Morning all, off work today as was "supposed" to have the basting....   

IUI cancelled this month as follie only 15mm (lazy grower) so today would have been too earlier and after the easter break too late.

Never mind, the +ve side is that I feel like I've had a free go this month on the drugs.  Clinic has told us to complete injections today and tomorrow. HCG Friday night and then lots of   Sat, Sun and Mon.

Update on birthday list

27th March - Amanda
28th March - LeicesterLou - Big 30
30th March - Leech - 36
1st April - me - 36
1st April - Zarzar - 28
1st April - Baygirl
2nd April - Julie Wilts

What a party, everyone welcome, what date do we think we can try the chat room?
Shall we say just after w/e 4th/5th?

MM


----------



## Julie Wilts

Malteser Maiden - so sorry to hear those follies have been lazy this month.  Still ... like you said ... lots of   this weekend .... and extra days off too!

I'm up for the chat room "party" but to be honest ... I haven't ever been into a chat room ... will need some guidance ladies ....


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies

BIRTHDAY LIST

AMANDALOFI 28 MARCH
LEICESTERLOU 28 MARCH
LEECHB1 30 MARCH
ZARZAR 1 APRIL
MALTESER MAIDEN 1 APRIL
BAYGRIL 1 APRIL
JULIE WILTS 2 APRIL

We should definately be planning a get together for all of these

Emma sorry about your BFN, we are all here for you hun  

Zarzar - sorry that surge hasn't happened yet,  you get it very soon and don't miss again, have you spoken to the clinic? Can't they give you HCG shot to make you ov and then do basting, worth asking them hun  

Julie - I think you should get the halo anyway as you have been ironing lots of strange things that the rest of us don't bother with 

Essexgirl -   that's a classic just iron the front of your shirt and keep you jacket on, will have to try that 

KP - how are you feeling today hun??

Leech - how's our resident Mummy, scoffing those ginger biscuits??

Malteser Maiden - sorry it hasn't happen this month hun, you sound very  about it though, you never know that  might just work

Me - well I went to see my friend she is in good spirits bless her, not too good on her feet and in some pain and I must say was a bit out of it due to the morphine, but glad I went to see her, said I will go again in a week or so 

Sorry if I have missed anybody good morning all


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning girlies!!

No idea why but I'm in a stonkingly good mood today - must be the thought of all that chocolate that I'm allowed to eat in the next few days. Plus we've just been told that the office is closing at 4pm so we can all go home early Hurray!!!

Emma -   so sorry hun. We're here if you need to rant and you can always pop back on the board anytime. You don't have to wait until your next IUI silly billy.

Wiggywoo -    keeping everything crossed for you m'dear. Just relax and imagine your lovely big fertilised egg making its way down your tubes!

Zarzar - Hope your surge shows up soon hun

Easter bunny is on its way!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wigglywoo sorry I missed you hun, get those creme eggs down you it helped with Leech, and let your DH look after you over Easter


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies

7 hours until long weekend!!

give me a ..... WOO WOO


----------



## emnjo

Zarzar - if your follie is big enough then you could have a trigger shot to induce ovulation? This is what my clinic does to ensure that I don't ovulate over the weekend?


----------



## KittenPaws

arent we all quiet today? 

everyone okay?


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies

They did mention giving me ovitrelle tonight to force ovulation but unfortunately there is a problem with this. The chelsea and westminster want birmingham women's to prescribe me the drug but they wont because of some funding issue so the only thing i could do is to go down to london to pick up the drug and then stay there til saturday to have basting done then. that isn't very practical tho..I'm still hoping we might get the surge this afternoon or tomorrow morning so its not over yet   

Malteaser sorry that you have had to abandon. its so frustrating..glad you sound positive though. make sure you get in lots of   over the weekend

Lou glad your visit to your friend went ok and that she was in good spirits. i'm sure your visit would have helped  

morning KP and emnjo how are you?


----------



## earthspirit77

Hi everyone...

Im at home dying at the moment so have stocked up on some chicken soup..got the afdternoon off now as I cant function and Im sposed to be working over the easter holiday 

I scanned over all the new posts very quickly...sorry Emma B for your bfn 
and sorry I forget the names but a couple of people asked how the 2ww is going...its going ok for me, Im feeling fine (apart from the nasty cold and chest infection!)...not long to go now but Im feeling really positive 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kittenpaws - like your style not long until the lovely long weekend, I am having my Nephew for the day tomorrow to give my Brother and SIL a break, really looking forward to it and hope the rain stays away so I can take him out for a nice long walk to the park.

Zarzar - what a nightmare with the funding, I know it's horrid as I have recently tried to get funding for our IVF and have been told they won't give us anything, it is definately a postcode lottery hun.  Come on lets have that surge                   what time you testing later??

Earthspirit - sorry your feeling poo, hope you feel better soon hun, can't believe your having to work over the weekend, maybe you should throw a sickie.

I have been in a meeting and one of the Directors is taking me out for lunch for my birthday as she is off to China on Tuesday so that will be nice might even have a glass of vino as going for italian, will see how I feel.  Food diary so far is scrambled egg on toast with tomoato ketchup


----------



## KittenPaws

Zarzar - im really   for your surge. I hope you get it. NHS and their stupid funding issues! Especially at this time of year they either have it or make people wait till after 1st April. Hang in there and hopefully you get a natural surge. 

Why do you come to London for basting? Thats a hike!!!


----------



## chocolateellie

Oooh, all these birthdays! I'm jealous! (Even though I've just had one in December).

Made my nurse consultation appointment for 3 April, so at least I feel like I'm doing something with this cycle. Stupid work. If I win the lotto, I'm just going to watch daytime TV and write cheques and have treatment whenever I like. Of course, it helps to actually remember to buy lotto tickets now and then.  

Emma- I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn.  

Everyone else, hope you all have a good day. Who has a long weekend? I have to work today tomorrow, and Saturday and then I have 4 days off.


----------



## zarzar

Earthspirit sorry your feeling so rough today..You should defo throw a sickie over the weekend
Ellie i'm with you about the lotto..need to remember to buy my tickets too..am not going to win without one 

Lou i'm going to test at about 2ish this afternoon. got to try and not go to the loo beween now and then to try and get an accurate result.

KP i have to go down to london as the chelsea and westminster are the only clinic that do the infectious diseases cycle so we have no choice..its a pain in the   though because we can't plan anything. we just have to be ready to pack our bags and go.

Hope you have a fab lunch and enjoy your glass of vino..if i don't get my surge tomorrow i'll be having several of those tomorrow night


----------



## KittenPaws

Ahh ok i see. Well i suppose think positive and try and relax when you are down here  . I can tell you my fav places to eat if your interested?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - thanks hun and good luck with your lotto ticket   I think 2pm is a good time I am sure I have read somewhere on here if you testing twice a day 2pm is good.        I get back from lunch then and you have posted saying you got that surge hun  .  Shame you have to travel to London but at least they are the people that can help, try and think of it as a break away from home


----------



## KittenPaws

hi loopy lou! hows your day been. Im very happy today just cos i got 4 days off. Can u tell im sick of this job? LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP   I am feeling very happy too, going out for lunch shortly so will be back about 2ish then off at 3.30pm yipee


----------



## earthspirit77

I cant throw a sickie cause theres about 7 people off, gonna get my head down in a minute and hopefully will be feeling better by tonight


----------



## wee emma

bfn for me this morning.

oh well, back to the injections i suppose.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry about your BFN Emmaelizabeth


----------



## KittenPaws

lucky lucky you! im off to take my watch to get fixed and get lunch. In mtgs in the avo and then home soon after that. Yipeee


----------



## KittenPaws

So sorry about your BFN emmaelizabeth


----------



## *grace

Hi Girls, 
Sorry to hear about BFN emmaelizabeth & about your OPK woes Zurzar.
I get really confused about the OPKs as my clinic told me to test first thing in the morning. But on the packs it says its better to test later in the day - whats that all about? 
I got no surge on the Sat morning or evening with a Clearblue digital, but then got a really strong result with a Superdrug cheapy stick the next morning ( had run out of the digital, not good planning on my part)
Then the clinic went ahead with basting straight away as they said my follies were >20mm. 
V confused & wonder was it too early, but then I guess they must know what they are doing. At least I hope they do or its £750 down the drain


----------



## earthspirit77

Sorry to hear about your bfn Emmaelizabeth 
xx


----------



## amandalofi

sorry to hear about your BFN emmaelizabeth 

   Zarzar 

Earthspirit - hope you feel better after your rest.

Ellie - good luck for the 3rd - I hope it comes round quick for you.  All the Nurses are lovely at SEFC.

Leicester - hope you have a nice lunch...let us know what you had so we can all dribble over the thought of it    PS - my birthday is the day before yours...the 27th not 28th  .  I will be 32...shock horror!

MM - sorry to hear about your cycle but like you said you got a free go on the drugs...just think of it as practice for the real thing!

KP - even less time till the glorious long weekend  

Julie - I am a chat room virgin too 

Lunch so far: smoked salmon & cream cheese sandwich, pineapple chunks, smoothie & crisps....got the munchies today!


Amanda x


----------



## caz nox

I am so excited - just called my clinic and they have a new offer! 

I have booked in for the 31st March for a consultant and then hope to start the month after! 

Yipppeee


----------



## leechcb1

I thought you had all ran away and left me as wasn't getting any emails through to say anyone had posted - durrr didn't know we had been moved.  Tried to catch up but I'm useless as you know 

Maltester - so sorry about your cycle I know how frustrating it can be  

Elizabeth sorry about your bfn 

Zarzar good luck for 2pm   

Wiggywoo - I had a creme egg in your honour yesterday hope it brings you as much luck as it brought me - take it easy young lady - feet up and lots of rest 

Hope you enjoy your lunch lou - were they taking you

how is you KP 

Can't wait to have sometime off this weekend - will just be mooching around the house as no plans whatsoever - gonna get mum, bro and sis over on sunday for a big sunday lunch if I can be bothered going shopping for it!!!

Menu today - ginger and lemon tea (for nausea at 6.30 this morning!), toasted buttered muffin at 9.30 , and just now cheese and pickle bap and mini creme eggs!!!!

have a good afternoon ladies - sorry to anyone i;ve missed 

xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - a few hours off and it's chat, chat, chat & 2 more pages to catch up on.  What am I going to do when I'm away for 4 days!!!!  

Emmaelizabeth - So sorry honey  .

Zarzar - Have everything crossed for you for 2pm (guess you'll need to uncross  ).      

Earthspirit - Sorry you are still feeling so pants. DH and bruv had Man Flu over the weekend!  I have resisted the germs (so far).  Hope that lots of rest will help you feel better soon.  

Amanda - Thank goodness I'm not the only "virgin" then ... thought I was too old (nearly 37) to do chat rooms, but it sounds like fun.  Smoked salmon/cream cheese sandwich .... mmmmmmm!

Kittenpaws - Definitely sounds like you've had enough of that job.  Are you looking for something else?

Lou - Hope you have a fantastic lunch ... italian's my fave ..... fill us in on the details later.  

Leech - Hope the pickle doesn't upset your little creme egg!  I'm going to have a creme egg today, to see if it helps those follies grow.

Essex girlie - Glad you are having a good mood day.  Have to say I'm feeling pretty chipper too!  I'm really excited about going away on Sat till Tues, even if the weather is going to be pants it will be fab to get away.  Hope your day continues to be fantastic.

Sorry to anyone else I've left out ..... there are so many posts you can't look back over them all.  

Off to get some lunch - going to have an egg sandwich on oatmeal bread, with smoothie, then creme egg after.  I've got the right munchies today.  XXXX


----------



## PMA

excellent news caznox i am sure you won't mind paying for 2 and only needing 1


----------



## KittenPaws

Im back from lunch egg & rocket sandwish (again) & sliced fresh mango. Yummo!

Julie- indeed i have things are really starting to bug me, but looking to move on but need to think clearly been here so long dont want to stab myself in the foot if i get pg with the maternity leave. The NHS have quite a good deal with that. If i find another job within the NHS i will defo move. 

Leech- Hi sweety. Glad to see your well & hope so is mini creme egg. 6days till the scan, so excited


----------



## KittenPaws

sandwich not wish!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - I'm much the same with my job - been there 7 years and want the maternity pay, but sometimes it just drives me nuts!  Really busy environment and my boss can be a total a*** sometimes (well, most of the time).  Then sometimes he's really sweet and I think .... awww, who am I kidding ... I'll be having a retirement party here ....    It's not good to be so unhappy in your job, but luckily now I only work 2 days a week it's easier to put up with all the  .

Egg sandwich eh ... mine are just boiling.....didn't notice the typo till I saw your post .... think it's a slip of the tongue ... I defintely have an eggwish!!!!


----------



## leechcb1

How is the diet going well kp? 

I've been in this job 15 years this year and think i'm scared to move on - better the devil you know and all that 

Had to go to M & S at lunch as was in agony bb's wise and thought a new bra might help - have gone from a 34E to a 36/38E - she gave me a 38e to get my wear out of it total support bra does not look very sexy in the slightest and she said you are advised not to wear underwired when you PG - never knew that so learn something new everyday - at this rate I will be a 56gg  by time the creme egg(s) is/are born!!! Remember in my late teens with no bust at all and as soon as I turned 30 they grew from nowhere!!!

Hope you all have a great afternoon - i'm counting own the minutes - seems to be a lot of people in Liverpool finishing early and going out on the ale - local pub is full of civil servants having their maundy thursday afternoon off - lucky things 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - oh, yeah they don't tell you that maternity underwear is a bit grim!  Actually there are some pretty things out there now.... but nothing underwired.  I remember being SO excited when I found out you could buy maternity thongs that went under the bump - I had nightmares about really big pants.  If it all gets too much you could send me a couple of cup sizes......    DH and I would appreciate them!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Freudian slip? Lol.... 

gota run ...meeting! ahhh 3.5hrs to go ladies!!


----------



## leechcb1

I've always wanted to get them reduced but DP says that women pay good money for bb's my size - he obv gets more enjoyment out of them than me!!!  My hairdresser has just paid £5200 for an uplift and implant - haven't seen her yet so she can tell me the gory details but I'mprob too chicken to go through with it anyway 

have just bought some hipster short things that are quite low - haven't worn thongs for ages - they crucify me if I wear them on a night out now - will need to get some EXTRA LARGE opaque tights as my normal ones were really uncomfortable the other day and I had to roll them down (not a pleasant sight!!!) Thought I would get away with my usual clothes/underwear for a few months at least but not going to be the case I think

Is it five yet??

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - here's hoping mine grow when I reach 30 next week mine are little bumps c cup's!!!!!!!  I keep saying if my boobs were bigger I my belly would look slimmer       about your pants and tights, I always wear thongs got that used to them feel funny if I wear anything else now.

Well lunch ladies - spicy meatballs and pasta with a nice glass of red vino lovely now roll on 3.30pm!!!!  Going to go home do some jobs then have a nice hot bath and pick up a bottle of red vino got the taste now, ha ha

KP - enjoy your meeting hun

Not long now ladies......


----------



## leechcb1

Sounds yummy lou - i love red wine but haven't drank it for about 7 years - dp says I was a horrible B**ch to him when I was on it but I thought i was lovely!!!  So I gave it up and he gave up Stella cos I though he was a k**b on it and he bored the backside off me when he drank it!!!!

I can't wait to get home - dp is in work so gonna give myself a facial and a pedicure - bought myself some yummy food from marks for tea - I really know how to treat myself when he's not there!!!

Boss is in Antigua so might start sending people home early and then get off about 4 myself - no doubt he will ring at 4.55 to make sure we still here though!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech it was lovely hun.  Send people home and sod the boss.  

My DH is out tonight so planning on having a nice night in alone, I do love him dearly but it is so nice to have the place to yourself isn't it.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - just like you I thought I'd get away with regular clothes, but within a couple of weeks my uniform trousers/skirt didn't do up and I had to wear my jacket constantly so you couldn't see the zip was open. Within about 2 months I was wearing maternity jeans/trousers and at 4 months I felt huge (but I'm quite a small frame usually so that made it seem more noticeable).  I LOVED it though (except the frumpy un-wired bras ... oh, and the disposable pants ..... but perhaps you don't know about them yet!)   

I'm much too chicken to have any cosmetic surgery ... so small (.)(.)'s it is.  Although since I started HRT in Dec they have gone up a cup size ... which was nice.....  £5,200 WOW - it's hard enough funding IUI let alone that.

Wow - 2 more posts since I started this..... Lou - sounds much yummier than my egg sarnie.  Red wine too ... really yummy!  My dh gave up drinking on 24th March last year and hasn't touched a drop since.  Only because he made such a total K*** of himself at a wedding.  

My DH thinks I'm just funny when I'm drunk - just get giggly and horny!!!!


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies.thanks for all the positive thoughts and vibes..it seems to have done the trick because i've had my surge         so did not think it was going to happen. hopefully we'll be off to london in a couple of hours. yahoo..better pack my bag.

hope everybody has a fanastic easter and if anyone wants to send me some positive vibes at about 4pm tomorrow they will be greatly appreciated.   

thank you again

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's fab news Zarzar, good luck for basting


----------



## amandalofi

Fab Zarzar...good luck for tomorrow - I bet you are thrilled!    

Amanda x


----------



## leechcb1

I love it when he's out as well - I can watch what I want without sky sports being on as soon as I leave the room!!!

My dp says I used to demand my conjugals when I fell in bladdered!!! Although I never remembered in the morning!!!  He'll be sorry I'm not drinking soon!!!

Well done Zarzar -have a safe trip - creme egg at four for me to send you good luck 
xx


----------



## zarzar

yes i'm so chuffed because i had accepted the fact that we would have to wait until next month..My husband was more confident than me. 

slight change of plan though. basting will be at 11am as its a bank holiday and the lab is closed so we will have to use frozen . hope they survive the thaw..it only takes one


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - It will happen hun


----------



## amandalofi

Good luck at 11am then...take it easy afterwards...don't rush around too much


----------



## leechcb1

best of luck Zarzar

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right I am bored   everyone seems to have gone home and I have done the work that needs to be done, counting the minutes until I can leave only 75mins, god that sounds like a very long time.......


----------



## amandalofi

I've got a long afternoon ahead of me today... I promised a colleague I would do some evening restaurant inspections with her...lets hope they are all up to scratch & we get away quickly!

Lucky you Leicester being able to make a quick getaway today ...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh amanda that's poo, hope you get away asap


----------



## wee emma

thankyou everyone. i've just got myself an easter egg and i've eaten ALL OF IT


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar ......          Fab news .... sending you loads and loads of   for tomorrow at 11am.  Hope you can rest up loads afterwards & really get lots of rest over the Easter weekend.  

Amanda - sorry you aren't going to get away early - how pants!

Lou - isn't it rubbish when you are the only one around ... time drags.... I was the same over Christmas/New Year ... got to put some music on though and walk around minus my shoes!!!

Wondered if anyone has a juicer?  If so, what make etc.  Just reserved one at Argos today, because I'm hoping it will make it even easier to get the 5 a day.  

Right, just put dd down to sleep (doubt she will) so I'm off to locate a creme egg. 
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, thats a good idea put the radio on... ah that's better Heart FM now on, some good old songs....  Hope your DD sleeps so you can enjoy your creme egg in peace


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well the creme egg took all of about 1 minute to devour .... if only a plate of vegetables was that quick ..


----------



## KittenPaws

ZARZAR!! fab news, and as you say you only need one!! Fantastic. Will be thinking of you tomorow!


----------



## Leicesterlou

zar zar and hope those beans turn into creme eggs very soon


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh now i wanna eat a creme egg! 

The diet is going so well!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP don't touch the creme eggs         I have one on my desk and haven't touched it and if I can do it you can


----------



## leechcb1

You don't KP - they taste horrible!!!

Are you dieters getting easter eggs? 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I have been given one but calulated the syns before opening it and at 41.5syns I am not touching it, I can have lots of choccie bars for that


----------



## KittenPaws

I aint got any chocolate. Ate an apple tho! Dreaming of a gorgeous lindt choc bunny! ooooohh

NO NO NO NO NO!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

So ... anyone got a juicer then?


----------



## leechcb1

You will be so good if you resist that Lou - you gonna give it to your other half 

I'm surprised the eggs we have bought for friends children have lasted - they have been at the side of my bed for two weeks!!!  Normally we buy them then have to buy them again nearer the time as old greedy guts dp can never resist - does it every christmas with selection boxes and stole my mums birthday chocloates if you remember!!! Will have to check the eggs when I get home in case he's eaten the middles of the them!! 

Not long for you to go now Louise - have a great weekend 

You be good KP you are doing so well   

Sorry Julie I have a juicer but its rubbish - only bought it out of catalogue on the cheap - it now gathers dust on the top of my fridge - think the ones that look like blenders are good 

xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies, just popped on whilst at work, am office based today, thought id catch up so i wasn't too lost when i get home

Zarzar congrats, hope all goes well with the basting

emmaelizabeth so sorry to hear your news  

im so jealous reading that most of you have a long weekend and are finishing early today i dont finish till 6 and am back tomorrow and monday  

take care x


----------



## KittenPaws

i do- why? whats the juicer for? 

was it a joke if so im very slow! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry Julie I don't have a juicer  

Leech no not giving it DH he has put on enough weight since giving up smoking think I will send my Nephew home with it tomorrow.    got visions of your DP scoffing all the middles of the eggs can you imagine if you gave them out people would wonder if you were  

KP - you definately deserve a HALO an apple is alot better than choccie 

marmaladeboo - sorry you have to work hun that is so poo


----------



## leechcb1

Sorry you have to work marmaladeboo xxx

KP you loony   - Julie is buying a juicer to get her 5 a day and has asked us our opinion 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bye girls and[size=16pt][/size]


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just wanted a consesus of opinion on juicers - not joking - I'm just worried it's gonna be another thing that ends up gathering dust, then disappears into the loft.  A few friends have them and use them quite regularly, and we are getting through loads of juice, so thought it might be a good idea.  I just want to make sure I get one that's easy to clean and "does everything it says on the tin" so to speak.

I'm gonna have some mango slices/grapes in a bit, plus lots of salad with the fahitas tonight, so hope that will make up for my piggyness today.

Leech -   That reminded me of a friend whose son worked out how to bend the top of a quality street carton so he could sneak some out.  When my friend gave them to someone for a birthday gift they said "wow, they really don't put as many in as they used too"!!!!

Marmaladeboo - Sorry you are working honey - I would have had to work Mon, but took a day's leave.  I hope that whatever you are working at, it won't be too pants.


----------



## leechcb1

Happy Easter Lou - not good with graphics so that will have to do !!!

My mate has the blender type one Julie and uses it quite a bit - mine was the ultimate in rubbish took me about 15 apples to get a millimetre of juice and had loads of pulp in it too - yack!!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh i get it.   i didnt see that message. I thought the joke was if we juice the chocolate eggs less calories! I dont know leave me alone!! 

Laughing so much might pee me pants!

i have a juicer, dont know what type but its really good. Wait ill ask DH he uses it more! I have an old fashioned orange juicer which is brill , looks nice too! 

He said Breville  and was £60-70


----------



## leechcb1

KP we will let you off - we know you are suffering from massive choc withdrawal xxxx

What time you all getting off?

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Juicing chocolate eggs .... is there a smiley for the men in white coats? .... only joking ...    ..... nice to know there are other people as   as me!  My mascara's gonna run now, and DH will think I've been   again!

If nothing else .... imagine the mess  ......


----------



## KittenPaws

Its okay when you work in mental health soon enough the personalities start to merge! 

Im off at 5. No patients around today, most clinicians are on leave. Which is good just a few of us left in the building. Was manic this morning tho! 

I am seriously going to cry for chocolate. I need to eat something or i will eat a chocolate. Ok oat biscuits it is.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, didn't know you worked in mental health ... so REALLY hope you didn't think that was out of order. Just my stupid sense of humour.  

DH just left work and said the traffic is horrendous!!!!


----------



## leechcb1

A bit of choc won't hurt you (don't tell Lou I said that tho!!!) get off the bus a stop earlier to make up for it!!!!!

Those highlight drinks are good for choc cravings

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Are you kidding! Im the biggest joker here Julie! The men in white coats have been after me, leech and lou for months!!!


----------



## leechcb1

The men in white coats can always find you and lou on the naughty step!!!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I am realising that I definitely joined the right thread.  I haven't laughed so much in ages .... thank you fellow nutters


----------



## KittenPaws

Indeed we are. The girls on here keep me going and have got me through some pretty crappy moments tx, work or whatever the issue is! 

Re: the job i do. I have worked in some seriously distressing places throughout uni placements and to be honest the way i see it is if you dont have a sense of humour in this job (at the right time) you will end up a very miserable & cynical person. Ive seen it in many of my fellow workers.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Not sure how I'm gonna cope away from all the FF support over this long weekend ... wonder if DH would mind me packing the laptop .....

Suspect we wouldn't make it to our 7th anniversary if I suggest it.

Good job he doesn't know how long I've been logged on this pm.... sssshhhh!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Haha! Its addictive hey!


----------



## leechcb1

I'm quite tearful now KP   

Anyway ladies my couch and rubbish telly is beckoning me so I'm letting us go early (everyone is going out for beer but I'm going home to my couch!!)  - boss wil prob def ring when we have gone but i'll tell him the phones have been down or something with the bad weather!!!

have a great weekend whatever you are doing 

xxxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello all, got home almost an hour ago and it's taken me this long to catch up with the posts and that's just from today!!  

Sorry, too many to catch up with personally, although big congrats to zarzar for getting your surge and finally basting tomorrow morning.  

After our basting yesterday I fell asleep on the sofa at 8.30pm and beside going to bed at 10pm, slept straight through til 7am this morning! I think I must have been mentally tired after the run up to the treatment. Not totally convinced it was done on the right day but dh is away today so I suppose better yesterday then not at all. I'll just have to make sure we have plenty   over the next couple of days.  

Food diary boring again, porridge with some wheatgerm mixed in, warm hot cross bun (yum) litted choccie treat and some muesli for late lunch.


----------



## earthspirit77

Has everyone gone home.. 
I've just got up after trying to get my head down but my nose is really blocked on one side (I hate that!!) and I kept waking up with one runny nostril..but still one blocked side!! lol 

Good luck zarzar for your basting  

Noticed how you all love your creme eggs here... got a little tip.... put the egg in the freezer for a little while and then take it out and nuke it for a couple of seconds (no more than that!).. you'll have a lovely cold crunchy chocolate with a warm centre oozing out, its lovely!!!  

Anyway Im probably talkin to myself now...have a good weekend if anyone is reading?!

Rachel..xx


----------



## KittenPaws

ahhh rachel just when the craving was going away! eeek

ahhh leech!   no tears! 

there is always a lotta love in this room


----------



## leechcb1

Logged on long enough to swipe your creme egg recipe Earthspirit - will be trying that one tonight - thanks xx  Hope you feeling better soon honey 

Wiggy I remember  being exhausted after mine - it is all the build up to it - make sure you sleep when you can and have lots of    - worked for us - my poor dp told me he had a groin strain in the end to get out of it think he was sick of me launching myself at him - told him he could not get out of it on medical grounds and he had to soldier on!!!!  Mind you I haven't let him near me since so he should have made the most of it when he could!!!

Have a great weekend girlie's - everyone gone the pub and I got stuck on the phone - def leaving now and gonna get a taxi as can't be bothered with the train (lazy girl) 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

ha ha, groin strain that's made me giggle, your poor dh, although I think I'm gonna subject mine to the same this weekend! It's the only exercise I intend on doing.


----------



## earthspirit77

lol.. Sorry KP!! Its worth a try though...got some other chocolate tips if you want them!! lol

Thanks Leech, I do feel a lot better now..still bunged up but Im feeling like part of the living again and not the living dead!!
Munchin on some brazil nuts and drinkin cranberry juice.
Wiggywoo... enjoy your long weekend  
xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

well done earth spirit for the brazil nuts, can't stand them myself, but I've made sure dh has got a good supply.   Does anyone ever the impression that our dh's are bullied into things, could you imagine if they had their own forum and what they'd be saying about us - haha, I dread to think after some of the stories I've read!

Just made a call to find out about some acupuncture - I'll give anything a go....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Earthspirit - that sounds fab ..... I always end up with really sticky chocolatey fingers and scoff it quicker so I don't get too messy.  Anything that allows me to savour it more slowly!!!  On the subject of bunged up noses - have you tried menthol crystals (inhale when added to hot water - not to consume).  They are brilliant .... but be warned ... not too strong or your eyes will water for hours after.   

Leech - Groin strain ... that's funny .... DH looked a little nervous this morning when he saw me getting out the ovulation pee sticks again ... like "oh, no, here we go again .... she's gonna go all nympho on me again".......      

Wiggywoo - Hello honey .... yes, we've been a chatty lot today.  Hope you keep your feet up and get lots of rest tonight.   

One of my fab friends today said she's going to book us for a pampering day - reiki and indian head massage - with a friend of hers.  Sounds brilliant - and just what I need.  Not sure if I'm brave enough for acupuncture.  Worried I'd look at a needle in me and faint!


----------



## earthspirit77

Wiggywoo.. I can honestly say that I really do bully my boyfriend...! Think he secretly likes it though! lol
I love brazil nuts but I like em even more when they're covered in chocolate 
I highly recommend the acupuncture..I've had 2 sessions (should be having my third next week) and I feel so different..no longer am I a stress head  lol I will definitely keep going through my pregnancy aswell.


----------



## earthspirit77

Hi Julie... not heard of the menthol crystals? Will have a look in the chemist tomorrow (if they're open??) or in a big supermarket maybe?? I have that covonia stuff and tiger balm but none of it really does any good!!
Thanks


----------



## Julie Wilts

Earthspirit - Boots do their own brand ... can't remember what they cost, but it's a small tub, and you really only need just a few crystals or it'll blow your head off.  My mil swears by them, so we bought some as DH suffers from sinus problems.

DH just thinks it's funny when I go all nympho ..... we spend a lot of time before ...... just laughing!


----------



## earthspirit77

excellent.. will be goin into boots then if they're open tomorrow  



> DH just thinks it's funny when I go all nympho ..... we spend a lot of time before ...... just laughing!


We're the same.. but I think its important to have a laugh..good therapy, and Im sure it must relax you and also help the little swimmers along aswell!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

well the iui is so impersonal and undignified so we agreed we'll always have   afterwards so if it does work we can tell ourselves that we did it and it wasn't just the treatment. I'm with you Julie, I'm sure that as soon as I tell dh that I'm ovulating, he is there thinking, oh no, here we go again!!


----------



## earthspirit77

whens your test day wiggywoo...??


can anyone tell me what the credits are for on here? Just noticed theres a shop but when I clicked on it theres nothin in there?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Tee hee!  DH just came home and said "did I see you with a pee stick this morning"  ... not sure if it was excitement on his face or fear......  

Told him he's safe today at least......

Wiggywoo - we were the same as you last month - convinced ourselves it was our expertise that would do the magic, not the catheter!

Earthspirit - I agree about the laughing .... it certainly relaxes us, but sometimes so much we just feel silly!  One evening, I tried to dress up nicely for him (instead of the usual jeans) and he said "hellsteeth woman .... why have you put a skirt on?".  I gave him that little look   and he said "oh, I see".  We laughed so much about it that I forgot to be all sexy!!!!

DH has just brought our new juicer home too and it looks like fun.  Pity I've eaten all the mango slices and most of the grapes I bought yesterday.    Going to have to go shopping tomorrow to get some things in to juice.  (Didn't stock up as much this week as we are going away).


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good luck with the juicer, I'm useless with things like that. I start off with good intentions, buy loads of fruit and then a few days later realise that it's all going off without even making a smoothie  

I only work mornings but as there is a long weekend ahead everyone gets a bit twitchy and feels the need to double and triple check things, so I've just had another call at home - grrrrrhhhhh - it's so frustrating, why don't people just LISTEN!!!!!!!!     That's better, sorry but it just had to be said.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sorry earthspirit I was so busy ranting I forgot to answer your question!   In truth I'm not sure when my test date is, I've always had AF early so have never ever had to test.   I guess that it will be two weeks yesterday, certainly if AF has shown her ugly head by then I'll be getting quite hopeful and will want to test anyway.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Earthspirit - not sure about the credits really, but I think they are for Charter VIP's who can "buy" each other gifts in cyber land ... or is that something else .... anyway .... who'd take much notice of me .... now you realise I'm really daft.

Wiggywoo - I've been much better with fruit/veg recently - determined to do my best seeing as time is running out very quickly for me.  I want to feel like I've at least given it my best.  It looks pretty easy to clean at least ... there are about 100 recipes - some of which look foul, some look yummy.  Sorry work have been pestering you this morning - I'm amazed my colleague hasn't rung me yesterday/today ...  Hope you feel better after the rant.  Now ... calm down ... focus on happy thoughts, feet up, relax .... it's an important time and work isn't worth your energy.  (Not trying to tell you off, just know how I get about work and it's not healthy).


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Julie, you're right, I am the sort of person who will then spend all weekend worrying about other people, and quite frankly I don't get paid enough to worry and risk getting myself stressed.

I've got orange juice, pineapple juice, mango & cranberry juice and mango & passionfruits smoothies in the fridge at the moment, determined to get all the vits that I need! I bought dh a multi vit today with all the zinc & selenium etc that he needs, trying to get the number of those swimmers up! I also take the pro-natal supplement so hopefully that's enough. It's exhausting making sure that I eat and drink enough of the right foods everyday, sometimes I can't believe that it's actually possible to get pregnant naturally


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wiggywoo - You sound just like me - I'm not paid enough for the amount of stress I get put under sometimes.  Switch off now honey, it's not your responsibility tonight and just think about getting maternity leave!!!!      

Wow - you are well stocked up for juice/smoothies ... sounds like our fridge at the mo'. I'm taking pregnacare too, but DH doesn't take anything. Maybe coz his swimmers are just brilliant - I am the one that doesn't work.  It is a bit exhausting sometimes thinking what I've eaten and if I've had enough good stuff in the day, but I am living proof that you can get pg naturally (well, last time anyway ..... just not recently).

Spiderwebb - I'm not on NHS - too old and already got one dd so afraid I can't answer your question.  I'm sure one of the lovely ff ladies will be along to help you soon.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Spiderweb, we live outside of the UK so not under the NHS either. Hope the time passes quickly for you, are you having to have any tests aswell as your dh or have you had your's done? It took us about a year from first going to our gp to having any treatment done. Lots of waiting, a lap & dye then left ttc naturally for a while before having 3 abandoned IUI's (for whatever reason) before we actually felt like anything positive was happening. Hopefully things will be quicker for you.


----------



## marmaladeboo

i spiderwebb,

im having IUI on the NHS, it took a while to get through all the tests, SA and then all the screening blood tests etc, but once thats done things move quite quickly once af arrives, good luck with everything, im sure you will find ff helpful, the other girls are a great support.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well, enjoy the easter weekend, (im working unfortunately  )


----------



## Julie Wilts

Where is everyone?  Busy eating and catching up with their DH's I guess......


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi julie, hope you are well, just sitting with feet up (after taking 2nd pessery) they are horrible things but worth it in the end i hope.

dh just made homemade scotch broth for dinner so just going to tuck into that x


----------



## earthspirit77

wiggywoo... Im  that AF dont arrive for you   
Spiderweb... Im under the nhs and I had to wait a long time for all the tests, like the hsg and colposcopy etc but once that was all out of the way and my boyfriends sperm was tested everything seemed to happen quite quickly..we were put on clomid with hcg and when that didnt work I was told we would be put on the IUI waiting list...so I thought that would be 6 months to a year but It was about 2 months . I suppose it depends where you live as to how quickly things happen??
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Homemade scotch broth .. wow your dh is really domesticated!  We had fahitas for tea - our own spices with chicken with lots of lettuce/tomatoe/cheese/mayo in wholemeal tortilla wraps.  Yummy.  Just finished my ironing and thats the last I'm going to be doing till next Wednesday - hurray!!!  I certainly won't be missing my iron while we're away.  I must surely qualify for even a little halo for all the domesticity this week.

Just found out DH is playing golf tomorrow for much longer than I expected - 9.15am till about 3.30pm .... guess I'll be packing/doing chores and shopping on my own then!  GGGRRRRRRR!!!!  Not that he ever packs anyway, but a pair of hands would be some use.  Now I'm feeling a bit stressy, so think I will go and read for a bit before bedtime and try to calm down.  DH is playing Lego Star Wars on the Wii and very happy with himself ... new Wii game and a day of golf tomorrow.  Still ... maybe it will rain so much he'll give up after the 9th hole!!!  Tee hee!!!!

Glad to hear you have your feet up, but sorry about those horrible pessaries ... I am constantly   to all you ladies who have to have meds.

Well, think that's me done on ff tonight, so sweet dreams everyone and hope I'll find a minute to catch up tomorrow.  XXXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

Julie Wilts said:


> Homemade scotch broth .. wow your dh is really domesticated! We had fahitas for tea - our own spices with chicken with lots of lettuce/tomatoe/cheese/mayo in wholemeal tortilla wraps. Yummy. Just finished my ironing and thats the last I'm going to be doing till next Wednesday - hurray!!! I certainly won't be missing my iron while we're away. I must surely qualify for even a little halo for all the domesticity this week.
> 
> Just found out DH is playing golf tomorrow for much longer than I expected - 9.15am till about 3.30pm .... guess I'll be packing/doing chores and shopping on my own then! GGGRRRRRRR!!!! Not that he ever packs anyway, but a pair of hands would be some use. Now I'm feeling a bit stressy, so think I will go and read for a bit before bedtime and try to calm down. DH is playing Lego Star Wars on the Wii and very happy with himself ... new Wii game and a day of golf tomorrow. Still ... maybe it will rain so much he'll give up after the 9th hole!!! Tee hee!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you have your feet up, but sorry about those horrible pessaries ... I am constantly  to all you ladies who have to have meds.
> 
> Well, think that's me done on ff tonight, so sweet dreams everyone and hope I'll find a minute to catch up tomorrow. XXXXX


I know im spoiled, husband is a chef so hardly ever have to cook, its great, so eat quite healthily too


----------



## marmaladeboo

sorry forgot to say enjoy your trip, try not to stress too much with the packing.  

Happy Easter x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Marmaladeboo - sounds like you are lucky with your DH! Another friend on here had the pessaries, not had those myself, she said they were horrible! All be worth it for a BFP though  
Hi Julie, spiderweb - enjoy the time before tx starts as then it gets quite stressy! I didn't realise how anxious and tense I was until after the first BFN - even though I was distraught and devestated I was also in a weird way "relieved" the wait was over and I knew the outcome, that 2ww is horrendous! A very strange feeling. The 2nd time I didn't notice that feeling quite as strongly.  Good luck when it happens - hopefully you will only need 1!  
Hi Wiggywoo (I can't eat brazil nuts either - lots of pineapple juice though) and Earthspirit - sounds like you are very healthy - no point pushing my DP as no little   I am afraid, though I did encourage him to eat really well before we knew - he gave up drink and coffee and everything - bless him.  

Hi leech and everyone else - sorry can't see anyone elses details at the moment - my page has run out!!        to everyone. 

Off for day 10 scan on Tue (though it will be day 13 - hoping for a nice size follie or 2) - at least with it being Easeter hols I won't have to take time off this time, might rest up a little as well. 

Going to visit family tomorrow for a long weekend - seeing my very new nieces and nephew again - might be a bit overwhelming to see them all togetehr (for the first time) - both younger sisters produced first babies (1 set of twins) within a month of eachother - has been hard to say the least - they are lovely though, I have met them all separately, hopefully will be OK. 

Have a good Easter break everyone - if you are working hope it's not too bad. 

Tiny xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning ladies, just wanted to say a quick hello to Julie   Sorry I ended up watching a dvd with dh on the sofa last night, which was lovely, but don't think I said goodbye to anyone. Have a lovely couple of days away, don't you dare do anymore ironing,   you've done enough and dh should be spoiling you  

Catch up with everyone else later, xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

morning girls

Haven't been on for a couple of days so haven't been able to catch up properly - too much  

anyway

zarzar - glad you got your surge at last!! Hope basting goes/ has gone OK.  My friend got prg with frozen sperm so it definitely can be done!!!!

Grace - Great news you got an earlier appointment.

Hi to everyone else - have a great bank holiday weekend.

I've got Day 10 scan on Monday, I'm sure I had a scan before then last time because I only needed 2 injections they told me not to bother with the last one as i didn't need it.  This time I've got to do the 3rd tomorrow.  Hope that doesn't mean I'll have too many follies or something!!

Faithful x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

ps Wiggywoo - why can't you eat pineapple in the 2ww.  I thought pineapple was good - i ate loads of it last time.  Perhaps that's why I got BFN!!!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies ... well at least there's not 3 pages to catch up on today, unlike the last couple (probably coz I haven't been posting my essay's!!!!).  

Thank you for all your good wishes for our little holiday ..... and yes, I am stressing a bit with the packing .... DH off playing golf and it's not just 9 holes but 18, so he won't be around till late pm to help (not that he's much help anyway!).  I've run around today delivering Easter cards and gifts, done the shopping, packed all the food and sorted dd's clothes.  Allowing myself a 1/2 hour sit down before more packing.

Did another ovulation pee stick this am, but no smiley (no surprised - expect it will be Sunday).  It was a nightmare actually because I was BUSTING for a wee, then the digital stick showed a problem so I had to wait 8 minutes till it re-set itself.  How I didn't actually wet myself I don't know  

Faithfullyhoping - I'm not sure about the fresh pineapple either, so I just drank juice.  Gonna pack some to take away to slurp after the  !  Sorry there's been so much for you to catch up with .... yesterday was a fab day with all the lovely ladies here ... made me laugh loads.  Good luck for that scan on Monday & hope there are just the right amount of good sized follies.   

Zarzar - Hope you are still resting up honey.  

Wiggywoo- No that's it for the ironing - no more till at least Wednesday .. HURRAY!  Maybe that's why I'm so excited to be going away.

Tiny21 - No TX for me this month honey just lots of !  Our clinic couldn't treat us this month - 1 consultant away on hols, 1 sick.  Just enjoying not having to do all the driving to and from this month (and the  as well, obviously).  Good luck with your scan on Tuesday   .  I hope that you have a really lovely weekend with family, and hope its not too hard for you being around all those children.   

Marmaldeboo - So DH is a chef .... mine is a Aviation Project Manager (sounds grand but badly paid), so he doesn't come in much use around the house unlike yours.  I'm afraid to say we are taking some ready meals away to save taking lots of ingredients and having to cook, plus I've even bought a ready made pasta sauce (which I'm quite horrified about, but it's only once).  Got the smoothies/juice/fruit/spinach as well so it's not all bad.

Lou/Leech/Amanda and anyone else that I've not pm'd .... hope you are all well and enjoy your weekends.

Will catch up with you soon.       &     to you all and HUGE thanks for keeping me smiling and sane (well relatively sane) this week.


----------



## CookieSal

Hi Ladies

Sorry I keep dipping in and out at the moment.  I do try and keep reading even though I don't always get round to posting.

AF finally appeared on Monday of this week and boy did she appear    I'll spare you the gruesome details, but suffice to say, when they say the first AF after surgery and drugs can be worse than normal, they are NOT lying.  This is not a terribly helpful set of circumstances when you are about to embark on a 3 and a half hour train journey from Manchester - Cardiff. 

Anyway fingers crossed the worst is now behind me and I can start focussing on starting my tx with the beginning of my next cycle.  Am hoping that my cycles will revert back to the length they were before the Prostap jabs - approx 28-29 days as that would mean I only have around 3 weeks before I can finally board the roller coaster. (around mid April).

On the topic of pineapple - I was told it had to be fresh pineapple juice only..... I will retrive Zita West in the next few weeks and work out exactly what I should be eating / drinking and in the meantime stick with plenty of water, no caffeine and lots of fruit and veg where possible.

We're off to watch the rugby in Llanelli this evening so keep your fingers crossed that it doesn't rain on us.  

Love to you all

Sally xxx


----------



## smallredsock

Hello All
Feeling a bit sorry for myself as got a double whammy last night:  AF arrived at the same time as a violent sicky bug!  Been looking forward to this extra holiday but just spent the day in bed and still have nasty stomach pains whenever I move.   

Ah well.  

Will have a month's break from tx then hopefully will start with IUI no. 2 in May.  

One of the things that's gutting about it is that I definitely can't have a baby before the age of 35 now - sounds silly but that was really important to me.    

Been reading 'From China With Love' by Emily Buchanan - about adopting from China.  Really interesting and moving, I recommend it, and it took my mind off my whinges.  

Hope all of you have a wonderful Easter break, with lots of Easter Bunny visits, and belly laughs, and peace.          

x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Smallredsock - So sorry to hear about that double whammy .....     ............. it's bad enough having AF arrive without a sicky bug too!  Hope DP has been looking after you.  Isn't it typical to get sick over a holiday ... I usually seem to manage that.  I hope you'll be recovered from your sicky bug soon so you can at least appreciate some of the exta time off work.  

I'm just having a month's break from tx as well ... but lots of bms this weekend tho' I hope ....  

I understand your wanting to have a baby before turning 35 ... I was the same about getting married before 30.  I got married 2 days before my 30th in the end.  It's not like I really had to, but it's just how I wanted things to be, so I don't think you sound silly.

Glad you've been enjoying a good book ... always good to read something positive that pulls you in and takes you away from other less cheerful things.  I've just finished "Inconceivable" by Julia Indichicova ... 

Cookiesal - Someone else suffering with a terrible AF this month ....    ... it seems to have hit us all badly.  And to have such a long train journey too ... you poor thing.    Would love to know about the pineapple as I'm trying to do as much as I can to help things.  We might be starting tx about the same time  ... isn't it mad how as soon as the AF arrives we just focus on the next tx.  Hope you enjoyed your rugby and it didn't rain (or snow) too much.

Enjoy your weekends ladies ... I'm off for a few days hol's tomorrow so hope the Easter bunny visits you all.  

's &  's to everyone.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

hope you are all well,  wishing you all a Happy Easter, try not to eat too much chocolate


----------



## smallredsock

Thanks for your kind words Julie - I've read a couple of Julia Indichicova books too - v inspiring, hey!

Happy Easter folks!


----------



## chocolateellie

Happy Easter! Hope you're all enjoying the day. It's snowing here! I can't believe it! It looks nice, snugged up in the house drinking hot chocolate, but we have to go out later to ILs, and then I'm sure I won't be too impressed.

Hoping everyone in the 2ww is hanging in there-- loads of   to you all and cuddles for those with bfns.  

I'm so glad I have 4 days off.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Happy Easter Everyone    

It's just took me hours again to catch up with everyone, but not sure I can remember all the PM's, so just wanted to send   to everyone in the 2ww, hope it's going okay and here's a ff dance to make everyones foliies grow

      

hope everyone's enjoying the long weekend and I haope everyone who's been away has had a safe journey in the snow.

Trying to have lots of bms this weekend, but unfortunately DH is on 12 hr shifts (yesterday and today) and then nights tomorrow, so that hasn't helped.

DH left me a huge Cadbury Egg and Lindt Bunny this morning before he went to work, so munching away...even though I have tons of fruit in the house. 

MM


----------



## CookieSal

Morning lovely ladies,

Hope all of you on 2WWs are staying sane and positive  

Plenty of chocolate in the room today, Happy Easter to you all   

Chocolateellie - what date will you be starting your IUI next month?  I reckon mine will be around w/c 14 April - will we be around the same time or will you start earlier?  It'll be my first tx so am nervous and excited at the same time.

Disappointed that we don't have snow, had a shower yesterday afternoon which was really pretty but this morning it's just boring old rain.

Sally x


----------



## zarzar

Happy Easter Everyone..I hope everyone is having a good long weekend. Well i'm now officially on the 2ww.  
I was basted on friday morning and found the experience really horrible. It was quite painful and my husband wasn't allowed to come in with me and during the procedure i felt really shakey and teary. as soon as they had done it they just told me to get dressed and call them in 2 weeks with the result. I wasn't allowed to have a rest and i was expecting my dh to be able to come in and sit with me until i felt better. So i was ushered out, went and found dh in the waiting room and practically ran out of the building in floods of tears.

I think i would have felt ok if i had been given 10 mins to recover and pull myself together.I felt much better once me and dh had been to starbucks for a sit down and a huge hot choc. 

despite all of that i'm feeling really positive..i've had lots of rest and have got the rest of the week to myself as dd is wih her dad for easter so i can have lots more lie ins and lazy days.

Off to MiL's for a nice easter dinner in a bit so no cooking or washing up for me today either. Hooray.

have a great day everyone and don't eat too many chocs

take care

zarzar


----------



## smallredsock

zarzar, I'm so sorry you had such a rotten experience with your basting, that's really not on. 
I wish you tons of luck for your 2ww.

and everyone else going through it too!


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry to hear it was a conveyor belt job Zarzar, that's a horrible experience to have.    Stay   now. xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Zarzar - so sorry about your basting experience, I hope you're feeling better today.  That stinks..it's so frustrating how inconsistent the tx is for us all. HIG   and lots of   for you in the 2ww.

I've now stopped eating choccie, I'm on the melon and grapes  

Although my sis and her kids (and taken my mum for a week over the Easter hols) have gone back to Nott'm today and DH is working, I'm still having a nice Easter Sunday...having a me day (reading, CD blasting, choccie eating)...oh yes and the puppy (yippee, fingers crossed I think he's stopped peeing and pooping in the house).

The sun is now shining and I have a really good feeling that we're going to get some BFP soon...more "little creme eggs" like Leech for us all.

Going to watch the motor racing this afternoon in peace, sorry girls it's me who's the sport addict in our house (not DH).

MM


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi All

Sorry not been on much this week, I'm trying not to get too bogged down with it all this month - and it seems to be working.

Zarzar - sorry your experience was so horrid, but glad you're feeling positive anyway.  Keep up the pma. 

smallredsock - sorry about your double whammy, hope you're feeling a bit better.  I know what you mean about the 35 thing, it's kind of a mental milestone isn't it?  But I don't think it really matters too much whether you're 34 and a half or 35 and a half when you have your first so try and look at the bigger picture!

Not snowing here just chilly -  

Will have to go and stock up on the fresh pineapple juice then as 2ww should be starting this week - if scan ok tomorrow.


Faithful x


----------



## chocolateellie

Cookie-- I have PCOS and hugely irregular periods. Since I've been on clomid up till early Feb, I'm hoping I get the rebound effect and have a short cycle, in which case I'll be starting around the 14th-16th of april, too. This is my first IUI, and first treatment outside the NHS, so I'm also excited and nervous, and all that. 

Baked some choc chip cookies today to bring to dinner, but now I really should get dressed!   Had a very relaxing day so far. Hope you're all having a lovely day.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Happy Easter ladies,

faithfully hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow 

zarzar sorry to hear of your bad basting experience, keeping everything crossed that you get a BFP and it was all worth it.

wishing everyone i have not mentioned     x


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies...hope you have all been having a nice relaxing weekend.

Not too sick of choccie yet but give me time  

Zarzar - glad you got your basting done but sorry that it was not a nice experience for you.  At my clinic they are good & let DH come in with me...perhaps they were in a rush to get finished as it was a bank holiday?  Anyway take care of yourself over the next few weeks  .

Julie - hope you have been having a nice few days away.

Malteaser - I love the motor racing too 

Smallredsock - hope you are feeling a bit better now  

Faithful & Tiny - good luck for the scans...hope the follies have behaved themselves .

Leicester - hi - hope you have been having a good weekend.

Hi Spider - welcome - have you thought about having your DH take vits to ensure his sample is top notch?  my DH has a borderline count but I have been getting him to take a multi vit & zinc supplement & his sample on our second IUI greatly improved on his first.

Everyone else - hi hope you are all OK......see you next week for more chatting  

Amanda x


----------



## clomidkid

Hi. I've just found this website. We've been trying for a baby for 5 years,I've been on clomid for 6mths without success. We have unexplained infertility, I ovulate but not every cycle. We have an app in April to discuss ivf/iui treatment. If anyone wants to chat/compare stories I will reply, clomidkid x


----------



## earthspirit77

Hi everyone,

Hope your all having a nice weekend 

I did my test this morning and got a BFN..!
I feel ok about it...think Im just gettin used to the single line now! lol
We're now gonna have a months break as I for one am fed up with the whole process of injections and scans etc etc!
I will be booking some more acupuncture for the time being 

xx


----------



## spooks

Hello, I don't usually post on here anymore but saw your sad news earthspirit and wanted to say sorry


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Clomidkid,

There are a lot of us in a similar position to you on the IUI TTC thread, join us if you like everyone is very friendly and supportive in those   times. It tends to be quieter on the weekends and v.v. busy during the weekdays.

Good luck with your treatment. I think that I will have to start clomid with IUI next month and I'm not looking forward to those side effects, worried I'm gonna be a bit   

Wiggywoo xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all, hope you’re all enjoying your long weekend    Haven’t done a personal message for a while so have a lot to catch up on. 

Earthspirit, so sorry to hear that you had a BFN today   I’ve been really impressed by your positive attitude, I thought it might be the one for you. Is this 14dpo? If AF hasn’t arrived yet is it worth trying again in a few days? I can’t remember if this was a medicated cycle for you or not, because that can have an affect too……Hope that you can have a relaxing day off   

Zarzar you’re experience sounded awful, after the trouble you had to go through to get there with short notice, good on you for bouncing back from it and of course now you are officially PUPO – take care.

Faithfullyhoping -    hope your scan goes well. I’ve def. read somewhere to drink pineapple juice on 2ww but not to eat it. Can’t remember where or who so I don’t know whether it’s official or more of a superstition but as I don’t walk under ladders or put new shoes on a table I am taking notice  

CookieSal, hope the worst of AF is behind you and you can start concentrating on your treatment.  

Smallredsocks, hope you’ve gotten over your bug and that you were able to enjoy some of the rest of the weekend. Hope you have a relaxing and enjoyable month off treatment   

      to Ellie, MM (hope you manage to find some time for BMS ) Amanda, Tiny and Marmaladaboo and anyone else I might have missed. 

I can’t believe that some of you had snow yesterday, we just had high winds and lots of rain, although that didn’t stop my mum putting on the annual family easter egg hunt in the garden    I spent all of yesterday morning making a tiramisu, pavlova and app 60 profiteroles!! I’m told that it all tasted good but I was so sick of seeing the desserts by the time it got to eating them I couldn’t face it anymore! 

I had a panic on Saturday, it was day 3 of 2ww and all day when I wiped I had some red blood, I was so upset.    Also, I have to start Clomid on cd2 next time and I was worried that if this was AF I hadn’t picked up the Clomid yet so we had to rush to a chemist to get that. To add to that, we were going out with our friends that evening and she is 6 months pregnant, by the end of the night I just couldn't stop    didn’t know what to do with myself. The prospect of a long weekend and no clinic to call I ended up posting on Peer Support at about midnight. Woke up Sunday and no blood and haven’t had any since, thank goodness. Still feel confused as to what it is and if damage has been done, 3dpo is too early for implantation and also it wasn’t pink/brown but red (sorry if tmi.) Has anyone had this before??

  

Lots of love ww, xx


----------



## spooks

Hi wiggy, I'm gatecrashing again 
I don't really know the answer to your queries but my thoughts are that unless it is *full flow * this could be early implantation, or perhaps you were grazed slightly when you had IUI. I had some blood in my cm a few days after IUI as I was cut a little (although i couldn't feel it). As the blood has stopped I would say it's nothing to worry about. Hold off on the clomid - even if it means delaying your next tx - who knows you might not even need a next time. Try to relax as much as possible - easier said than done I know   .
I really felt for you when you said you'd been out with your pg friend   it's so difficult and then we end up  beating ourselves up for feeling like we do. 
      keep strong - this could be the one,
love spooks
ps with regards to pineapple - it's the juice you need to drink- I thought that fresh pineapple would be better so stuffed my face with it during 2nd tx then found out they recommend fresh pineapple for inducing labour - not what I wanted for implantation!!!! So stay away from the fresh stuff.


----------



## marmaladeboo

morning ladies,  

earthspirit sorry to hear your news, good to see you are keeping a pma

wiggy keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of   and   your way

hi to everyone else i have not mentioned x


----------



## CookieSal

Easrthspirit - sorry to hear it wasn't a +ve this month - hope the month's break and the acu make the next attempt the one.  

Wiggy - try not to worry, sounds more likely that this little bit of bleeding is from the basting procedure itself rather than anything else.  Stay  

Love to you all on this Bank Hol Monday. xxx


----------



## chocolateellie

ARRRGH! I just typed a long reply and then my internet konked out.  

Anyhow...

zarzar-- sorry to hear it wasn't a good experience, but I'm really hoping for a positive result for you and your post made me want a hot chocolate!

Amanda-- thanks for the good wishes about the appointment-- I know I'm going to have 8 billion questions for you once I get started, since you're the veteran!  

earthspitrit-- sorry about your bfn... boooo. I hope the month off is good for recouping and getting yourself geared up for whatever's next, and who knows, you might be one of those lucky people who just falls pregnant between treatments (we can dream, right?) I reckon you're ready for some good luck.

faithfully-- good luck for your scan-- hopefully your 2ww will be over in no time-- I think you've got the right idea trying not to get too caught up in everything. I hope you'll be pregnant in no time!

MM-- sounds like a great easter to me! Hope it was relaxing!

Spooks-- I also ate loads of fresh pineapple, because I thought it was the core that had the magic enzymes in it. The core is yucky though, so I think I'll stick to juice next time!

Everybody else-- hope you're having a great bank holiday and nobody has a chocolate hangover.   I caved and ate some caramel choc egg they gave me at work, but with the metformin, it gave me terrible wind. Hahah. I'm great company right now. I did give away all the cookies to the inlaws, which was surprisingly sensible of me, since I usually keep some and end up eating too many. 

Have a lovely day everybody!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning to Spooks, CookieSal and Marmaladaboo   Thanks for your kind comments, I'm feeling a lot calmer now and your suggestions as to what it may have been do make sense - I should have told you earlier and saved myself the  

Hi Chocolateellie, your post just appeared! How very noble of you to give away the cookies, I'm not sure that I would have been so generous  

Happey Easter Monday everyone


----------



## earthspirit77

Thanks everyone for your kinds words 
I did have a bit of a cry earlier..just so frustrating!

Zarzar..sorry to hear of your horrible experience but hopefully you will get a BFP out of it! I would also put in a complaint as they were out of order not letting your other half in and also not lettin you have a rest!!
Sending you loads of     

Wiggywoo.... could it be very early implantation bleed that you had?? Or could be blood from the cervix from when you was basted? Obviously my last IUI basting was a nightmare and I bled a lot that evening due to the cervix being mucked about with. So could be the catheter scratched you?.xx


----------



## Buntyboo

Hiya !

Hello to everyone, Congrats Leech on your BFP !!! and good luck to all those on 2ww's.

Ive tried to catch up on all the posts since I last came on here, but having 71 pages to trawl through was too much !!  So apologies for the lack of personals.

I hope to keep in touch a bit more frequently now, but new manager at work is monitoring internet use, so im gonna have to stick to evenings or weekends !

Well the dreaded AF arrived last weekend (1st one since the m/c) so i reckon by mid april (13th/14th) I will be starting tx again.

I am absolutely petrified, I honestly thought that starting on my 2nd cycle since m/c would be the better option than the 1st, especially as it would give me 28 days notice to get prepared, but now im not so sure.  Trouble is, I cant delay any longer as being NHS I can only take short breaks inbetween tx's, otherwise im off the list and its taken us 3 years to get this far with them !!

I know all you girls are very positive, and extremely supportive, so i wonder if any of you have advice you can give me ?

I really want to feel happy and positive about the tx in april, but im not.  How can i turn this around and make it something I should feel excited about, instead of something im dreading ?

Do you think your thoughts (either positive or negative) have any bearing on the tx reuslts ? 

Any tips / ideas ?


----------



## chocolateellie

Bunty-- I don't have any good advice, as I had to beg the nhs to let me go back on clomid the first cycle after my m/c. It's really hard to move on, and scary (still is and my m/c was 8 months ago now). I just try my best to focus on the baby my angel is waiting to send me.  

Wiggy-- the first post I wrote that the internet ate said I hope you are having implantation bleeding and that you're announcing your bfp soon!


----------



## Buntyboo

Thanks Chocolateellie, my clinic wanted me back for iui on the first cycle, but I refused, so we struck a deal for the 2nd cycle.  Im rather hoping my first tx cycle is abandoned so i can take a bit of a longer break.  I know I prob sound strange by not wanting tx right now, but i do think i would be better prepared (physically and emotionally) if i had a breather for a while.

I need some serious PMA !!!!!!

Either that or a brain transplant  

PS, that must be such a comforting thought for you to focus on your angel sending you a baby.  It will happen xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Dear Bunty, I think that I remember you from when I was lurking over the Christmas & New Year time!   

I’m so sorry that things didn’t turn out well for you in the end. I haven’t been through anything like you have, but I would say that your feelings of apprehension are totally natural. It’s easy to think it’s time to move on, but I don’t think that you can get over a m/c that easily. (A lady that I work with still talks about her’s on the day her baby would have been due and that is over 20 years ago.) As for positive / negative thinking, for me it’s all about self preservation. I try desperately to think positive and have these mental images of what is happening inside but deep down I’m holding back because I want to save myself from the   and heartache when the bfn arrives.

I’m sorry this all seems so doom and gloom reading it back. Instead of trying to feel and happy and positive about the treatment is there anything else that you can feel excited about, a holiday or something – easier said then done, I know.

Sending you lots of       and     Hope next time things are different for you   

Chocolateellie - thanks, here's wishing....


----------



## Buntyboo

Thanks Wiggywoo, I know what u mean about self preservation.

I do have two fab holiday's booked - one mid May and one Mid July (both booked while PG) so i guess once i get april's tx over with I can relax for a couple of months knowing i wont have my final tx until July or later.  Plus like you said, will give me something to focus on and look forward to.

Ohhhh and I completley agree with spooks on the subject of your recent bleed, if its not full flow, then most prob early implantation or where they had cut you on insemination - do not panic and do not worry - easier said than done, I know!!  

I also sympathise with you about meeting your friend who is 6 months pregnant, you did well to hold everything back until later that night, especially with the bleed.  Last weekend I met an old friend at a company dinner party who is 6 months pregnant and when she came over to hug me and say hello, I burst into tears !!  How emabrrassing is that !!


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies..wow it has been a very chatty weekend...I hope everyone has had a fab long weekend and didn't over indulge too much on the chocs 

Wiggy how are you feeling now..i'd agree with everyone else about your bleed.  I hope you have been able to relax a little about it. i know what you mean though it just fills you with fear when you see blood when you're not supposed to.  

Earth spirit so sorry for your bfn. i know you were feeling so positive. I hope your month off treatment will allow you to have a rest and get back on top form.  

Bunty sorry i can't offer any advice for you but try to look forward to your holidays and think how relaxed you will feel when you return..only you can know when you feel ready to try again and I think your clinic should be a bit more sympathetic. Wishing you all the luck in the world  

i can't catch up wiith everyone else so i'll just say a big   to everyone

take care all

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well it has been a busy Easter weekend hasn't it.  Sorry no personals as still trying to catch up.

earthspirit77 sorry about your BFN    

Hope everybody has had a nice Easter, mine has been busy looking after my Nephew, tokk him swimming only 9months old and he really enjoyed it bless him, then jetwashed the patio yesterday so back at work for a nice break...


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Just typed long message and lost it   stupid computer!!

Bunty - Your clinic are so unsympathetic - it's bizarre to make you start treatment straight after a M/C.  Perhaps you could try focussing on the positives, you got prg before with iui so you can do it again, perhaps it'll help you to move on a bit once you get started.  My acupuncturist gave me a good positive thinking trick.  Relax on your own somewhere and breathe deeply, allow yourself to imagine the awful experience of the M/c in full colour, then once you've got a picture in your head make it fade into black and white - then think of a happy picture to replace it - perhaps one of you holding a baby, or getting a positive prg test or something.  You might need to do it a few times but it really does work. Lie on your bed to do it when you've got plenty of time.  He did it on me because I was traumatised by my experience of pregnancy and birth as I was Vomiting for the full 9 months and then had a C Section.  It really worked for me.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

continued.....

Zarzar - Hope you still feeling positive and have recovered from the evil basting nurses!!!

earthspirit - sorry re your bfn, I definitely recommend the acupuncture, I'm addicted!!!

amanda - Hope you're OK, how are you doing on your 2ww you didn't say?

Everyone else , I've kind of last track where people are so I promise to try and catch up!!

Me - went for scan yesterday, got 2 good size follies which are ready to go, just waiting for surge.  Did pee stick this morning and had a faint line, so I guess I've got to wait for a stronger line.  Last iui was the first time I'd had a surge show on the pee sticks for months, has anyone else experienced this?  I was told that I was ovulating, but I was only checked one month so surely they can't say that I always ovulate from one blood test in 3 and a half years?!!!  Anyway it's looking like basting will be Thursday / Friday.


Faithful x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Well there is certainly a lot happening here! 
Earthspirit - so sorry  
Faithful - I am off for my scan shortly so hoping for 2 good follies too   - fingers crossed you get a clear line - the OPKs just don't seem that reliable do they - it always worries me about the timing. My other clinic did scans and bloods but this clinic waits for OPK surges - hoping it won't fall over the weekend. Good luck.    What day are you on, this is day 13 for me - earliest, with Easter, that I could get the scan though. 
Hi Buntyboo - remember you from before   , sounds like you are doing really well, don't let the clinic pressure you if you are not ready - though I see the issue with waiting times etc. surely they allow some flexibility with what you have been through. You are not alone feeling as you do though - even for people who haven't been through your awful experience. I know that I don't feel ready for this time at all, I don't even think I have reallly registered that I am having tx again. I think because our other clinic has said IVF and we decided to pay for one more IUI as IVF worries me so much I wonder if there is any point with the IUI - it feels really strange to be going for scans etc again. Do what you feel is right for you, surely they should understand.   
Hi Leicesterlou - I was with all of my nieces/nephew over the weekend - twins - boy and girl and little girl - they are lovely, oldest 11 weeks.   when I left them all though - I want to have one of my own  
Wiggy - I would agree with what everyone else has said, I had some blood after one of my IUI and the nurse had said she had scratched me slightly so not to worry.  I totally relate to what you said - I honestly think, at times, we switch our emotions off, to some degree - that is how I have felt - just to protect yourself. I feel so worried because I am feeling so negative about tx and that that will make it not work but I am finding it hard to find   at the moment. My counsellor said, when I saw her a while ago, that all feelings are normal as we all cope differently and not to beat yourself up about it - easier said than done though    
Hi Ellie -    to you, like the angel idea, really nice. 
Zarzar         
Hi Amanda - hoping the follies have done their stuff as well Thank you.  

Hi everyone else - I will try and keep up a bit more as I am on Easter hols! PC playing up though so hoping DP wil be able to fix. 
               
Love Tiny x


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls!

I've been away for a few days and missed pages and pages.... 

Any good news I've missed 

Nix. 

PS.  Add me to the birthday list - mine's the 21st April !


----------



## Leicesterlou

AMANDALOFI 28 MARCH
LEICESTERLOU 28 MARCH
LEECHB1 30 MARCH
ZARZAR 1 APRIL
MALTESER MAIDEN 1 APRIL
BAYGRIL 1 APRIL
JULIE WILTS 2 APRIL
NIX76 21 APRIL

Tiny21 - good luck for your scan, I know what you mean about being with Nephews etc   we are all cuddling our own baby's very soon xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

tiny - Hope scan goes well.  I think statistically you're just as likely to get a bfp until after your 4th go on IUI, it's for financial reasons that they suggest you go onto ivf after 3 goes, so you may as well be positive, it could happen.  I'm on day 10 today, but I was basted on day 12 last time so I think I seem to be ready earlier than most people.  We could be on 2ww together then....

Nix - Don't think you've missed anything, there's only Leech who got a bfp recently and that was a while ago now!!!

My birthday is 17th April if you want to add mine too!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

AMANDALOFI 28 MARCH
LEICESTERLOU 28 MARCH
LEECHB1 30 MARCH
ZARZAR 1 APRIL
MALTESER MAIDEN 1 APRIL
BAYGRIL 1 APRIL
JULIE WILTS 2 APRIL
FAITHFULLYHOPING 17 APRIL
NIX76 21 APRIL

Right girls when is a good time to arrange a get together in the chat room?? Daytime or evening?


----------



## chocolateellie

Bunty-- I guess I didn't realise from your post that they were trying to get you back into treatment so quickly. I think it's such an emotional thing and everybody is different... they should take into account your emotional wellbeing, but unfortunately not all nhs doctors/clinics seem to actually practice the "whole person" theory.  

faithfully-- I hope that line fades in and gets darker soon! 2 follies sounds really good! Here's hoping you're well and truly pregnant very soon! I'm also going to try that pos thinking trick. Can't hurt anything, right?

tiny-- well said about turning the emotions off and thanks for the  

leicester-- your weekend sounds busy, but fun (except the jet washing thing-- were there any slugs? I always found slugs when i tried that and i hate slugs! (we live in a flat now, so no need to worry)

I'm being lazy today. So far I've polished some furniture and done the washing up. I really need to do about 84000 other things around the house today and tomorrow, but other things (like dvds and internet) keep distracting me!!

Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Chocolateellie - no slugs thank god, we have no grass which helps we just have slabs and then decking, sod the cleaning etc and relax hun


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Ladies,

havent had time to read the posts, been mayhem here at work. 

Hope you are all well... will try and catch up later this avo

xoxo


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Wow you lot have been busy chatting - can't keep up so sorry not loads of personals 

Earthspiriit - sorry about your news honey   

Zarzar - hope you feeling better chick - doesn't sound like a nice experience 

Hope you all well and had a great relaxing weekend 

lots of love  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi everyone....hope you are all doing well today 

Earthspirit - sorry for your news  


Tiny - I am exactly the same as you & find it very difficult to be positive...I keep thinking that if I have not pg so far after so long of trying, why should this month be any different?  I guess like you said it is a way of protecting our feelings.   Good luck with your scan today. 

Faithful - good news with your scan - fingerscrossed you get your surge very soon.

Leicester - not long now until your counselling appointment - also my Birthday is on Thursday 27th, not the 28th...would you mind updating your list please?  Got the day off on thursday...if I were Prime Minister & would make it obligatory not to go to work on your birthday  .

Leech - not long until your scan tomorrow....best of luck.

Nix, KP, Bunty & everyone else....hi ....hope you are all ok.

Nothing to report here....still in the 2ww...just feel a bit like I have a swollen tummy and feel quite negative this time around.  Had a talk with DH & have decided to take a few months off the treatment wagon if this cycle does not work out.

Amanda x


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

can I join you all? 

I doubt it very much that my clomid month worked so we have decided to to IUI (again). My AF is due on the 2nd April and hoping to start then. 

My clinic is offering 3 for 2 on IUI's which is fantastic news! 

We have had the all clear with all investigations so we are not unexplained. 

looking forward to getting to know you all 

Caz Nox
XX


----------



## Leicesterlou

AMANDALOFI 27 MARCH
LEICESTERLOU 28 MARCH
LEECHB1 30 MARCH
ZARZAR 1 APRIL
MALTESER MAIDEN 1 APRIL
BAYGRIL 1 APRIL
JULIE WILTS 2 APRIL
FAITHFULLYHOPING 17 APRIL
NIX76 21 APRIL

Sorry amanda,    you get that BFP, when is test day?

Oh leech can't believe your scan is tomorrow hun, god that's gone fast, be sure to send me a picture hun.

Me well yes Monday we go for our counselling and hopefully get all results from tests back too and then book planning meeting to get moving... One thing I still need to do is complete all my paperwork, as they give you lots of questions about why you want to do it and about yourself and personality and this will be accessible to any child born from my eggs, can't get my head round what to put, I can say it but it's hard to put it into words....

Welcome Caz nox


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All,

Hope you all had a lovely Easter with loads of choccies!

I paid the price this morning when a bit of my tooth fell out while I was eating Special K!! Luckily I already had a check up appt booked for this morning anyway. Still the news that I will now need a v.v. expensive crown did not get my week off to a good start.

The better news is that AF showed up on Sat and I started injecting yesterday - I held off til day 3 so hopefully I will avoid a weekend surge! Booked in for CD10 scan next monday. Last time I was ready to go on CD9 so I'm hoping all will be well.

Going to have a go at some personals but please no one be offended if I miss you out!

Smallred - just wanted to say sorry hun for BFN. I also wanted to be pregnant by 35 and will be 37 this summer! Know just how you feel - the months go by so fast!

Zarzar, Amanda - good luck girls with the 2WW, hope you're not going too  

clomidkid - hi and welcome. some of us also did the 6 months of clomid first so you're in good company.

Earthspirit - so sorry about your BFN, for what its worth my nurse told me a months break in between treatment is good for your body.

Bunty - I was outraged by your post! They shouldn't be pressuring you into starting treatment before you're ready. If you really have doubts about being strong enough then I would put your foot down - its blackmail to threaten you with withdrawing treatment. You could try contacting your local PALS office - they deal with complaints about medical treatment and normally have an office or phone at your local hospital. You can check on your PCTs website.

Faithful - Good luck for basting at the end of this week!    

Nix - welcome back! Did you have to battle your way to work this morning after the trains were up the creek! I didn't come in til late and still had to wait 25 mins for a train. Its a joke.

Right thats me up to date.
Happy Tuesday everyone
Essex G


----------



## emnjo

Hiya  

You girls chat hard and fast!!!!

I had my IUI on sat... I had 2 follies, one was 18mm and the other was 20mm, my womb lining was 9.6mm, is this thick enough??

How are you all!!!

Zarzar, you had your IUI the day before me! And I was actually at C&W hopsital on friday visiting a friend!!! I may have passed you at some point. Good luck!!! And Good Luck to anyone else who has been 'basted' of late!

Emma X


----------



## earthspirit77

hi everyone,

Thanks for all of your kind words 
Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww  
Leech... all the best for your scan tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Hey EG!

Yup, I had a nightmare journey this morning - finally ended up getting the 7.12am or something at about 8.50am !!  NOT fun !!

Good to hear you've got IUI No.2 underway -   and    that this is the one !!!

I should be starting within the next week or so, but I'm sure I've forgotten everything Ann told us at needle training  

Nix.


----------



## leechcb1

Thanks Earthspirit 

Will be signing  off in a minute as got loads to do - my mind is wandering tho so not got much done at all today 

Not in tomorrow at all so will text Lou and KP to let you know how I get on 

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Good luck with your scan Leech !!!!


----------



## leechcb1

Thanks Nix 

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Leicesterlou again - thanks for your words and Amanda - very kind - we are off to your local again Lou over the next few days! Leicester ACU
Scan went well 2 follies on left, 1 20mm 1 14mm, lining 8mm so all good. Just peeing on sticks now and then off down the M1!

Faithful - we will probably share some of the 2ww then - in the past I have ended up having tx around day 16 but I never sure on the timing.  be right this time.

Good luck Leech and congrats. 
Nix - sounded like a nightmare journey for you - hope you get home more easily! 
Emma - lining sounded good I can't remember what they like as a minimum but 9 sounds good. Good luck  
Hi Essexg and welcome clomidkid and Caz Nox

Well I might do a bit more cleaning and then have a cuppa - supposed to be using the holidays to plan lots of lessons but haven't started quite yet!! Need to tidy house before tx as want to take it easier after tx.

[fly]           [/fly]

Good luck to all having tx soon, all on 2ww and everyone else. 
Tiny x


----------



## Essex girlie

Emma - I think I was told any lining over 8mm at the time of conception is good so you're doing fine.    

Tiny -     for you too hun.

Nightmare day back at work - colleagues are all on hols or rung in sick leaving me with my dodgy tooth to hold the fort! Roll on hometime.

See you tomorrow girls
Essex G


----------



## zarzar

Just popping in to say good luck to leech for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how you get on.

take care 

zarzar


----------



## Julie Wilts

OMG ... how on earth can I remember everything I've just read ... good job I was only away for a few days.

Just a few personals (coz my memory's pants) ...

Zarzar - your experience sounded awful, I'm SO sorry hun.  How very dare they .... so impersonal ... it's such an important time too.  Hope you are feeling better now you are PUPO!  

Leech - Good luck with scan for tomorrow.  

Amanda - Good luck with your 2ww honey - hope you won't need months off after before treatment ... hopefully just 8 months of being pg instead.  

Essex girlie - I must remember to ask my clinic about womb lining next time I have IUI - I'm such a   I didn't even know they checked that.

Emnjo - So, here we are on the 2ww again.     this is our month.

Lou - As long as someone explains how to use a chatroom to me (I'm such a  ) I'd love to do it ... evenings suit me better after 7.30pm - but not Wed's if poss (as that's my yoga night).  Wonder if we'll ever manage to get a time/day sorted there are so many of us?

Well - me .... I got a very special Egg on Sunday ... I ovulated naturally for the 3rd month running!!!  , so couldn't have had an IUI on Monday anyway, even if my consultants hadnt been sick or on hol's!  We had some BMS (but hard to do when dd is about all day), so I guess I'm now back in the joyous place of the 2WW.  Not as expectant as last time, but still determined to be positive.  Our few days away were fab - lots of fresh (and cold) air and open fires in the evenings.  Weather was much better than we expected and the cottage was lovely (but a bit draughty).

Hope everyone had good weekends, and hope to catch up with you all properly this week.

's &  s to everyone.


----------



## Essex girlie

Julie - clever you! Seriously how wonderful would it be to get a natural BFP.   and   for you hun.

Nix - I wish I'd kept my big mouth shut about the trains yesterday, I feel really guilty now as the journey home was so bad. How did you get on? I ended up getting on a train about 5.30pm with no idea where or when it was going and it eventually crawled out of liverpool st about 6ish. Now where did I put my compensation claim form?

Leech - hurry up and let us know how your scan went, we need to know!

Morning to everyone else - hope you all had peaceful evenings and are ready to face another day in paradise HA!  

Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls !

EG - journey home wasn't too bad, I escaped the office early and just sat on a train at liverpool street and waited for it to start moving !  How're things with you at the moment hun ??

Leech - we're here waiting patiently for news of your scan  

Julie Wilts - yaay you for the natural ov'ing !!  

Hi to Tiny and Zarzar and everyone else.

I am soooo tired today - had one of those nights when you just can't drop off to sleep.  I think I saw every hour tick by and then went off to a dead sleep about 30 mins before the alarm went off!  If you hear a rumbling today, it'll be me snoring at my desk..............roll on 5pm already!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all...  Nix I might be joining you snoring at my desk, I was woke at 2.30am by my 18 year old Nephew who is stopping with us he couldn't sleep and proceeded to go downstairs and watch tv   after speaking with him and asking him to turn the volume down I went back to bed and DH started snoring   so feel like death this morning....

Does anybody know what time Leech's scan is today?  Keep checking my mobile for a message from her....


----------



## Tiny21

Hi all
  to you all and hope that the trains are better today!

Well I surged this morning (or had equal lines)  so off down the M1 a bit later for tx at 2.30 - problems on the M1 though, hoping they will clear by the time we need to go. Then another tx tomorrow - they do 2. 
Still worried that timing isn't quite right but I can only ask the same questions so many times before they get really annoyed with me  

Might log on in hotel tonight but if not Faithful - you will have to let me know when you have your tx - good luck for it. I am feeling quite nervous - haven't had tx since Dec and haven't been doing hypno like I should have! Hoping it won't be too painful. 

            let this be the one PLEASE. 

I will be logging on to 2ww thread as well now to join the others there. 

Have a good day everyone. 
Love Tiny xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good luck Tiny     this is the one for you xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Tiny - hope all goes well with basting - that's good that your clinic do it twice!!! 

Leech - Hope scan goes well - can't wait to hear how it went.

I've got another scan this pm, and will have to do pee stick when I'm there to see if I'm ready to go!!!

Faithful x


----------



## chocolateellie

Thinking of tiny and leech today! So exciting! Hope to hear lots of good news from both soon!

emma-- I've also heard 8 is a good thickness, so you're a-ok!

essex-- The tooth thing is such a pain-- I had similar happen to me last year with a food doctor bagel! Ugh! Good luck with your stimming and I hope everything moves along exactly right!

julie-- Hoooray for those ovaries!  Think they could give mine a pep talk?

Today's my last day off, so I really do have to get a few things done round here (hoovering, clean the kitchen floor, ironing, go get new work shoes-- well, the last one's actually kind of fun!)

Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE FROM LEECH

Scan is not until 2.45pm this afternoon, she is very excited and nervous and can't wait


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies

I feel so out of the loop. Cant catch up   and work is a b***ch

Miss you all

Lots of     wherever you are all at.


----------



## Essex girlie

Ahhhhhhh KP - I wasn't aware there was a loop to be in!

I think of us all as more of a girls gang and you young lady are definitely right in the bloomin' middle!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - don't worry hun, I am here waiting for you to help me cause some trouble


----------



## Essex girlie

I'm doing very well at causing trouble on my own today - just got a call from DH and got told off.

Last night I was doing my injection and because I was tired and p*ssed off with the trains I wasn't really concentrating. No idea what I did wrong but when I was flicking the air bubbles out of the syringe I couldn't seem to push the air out of the needle. It felt like the needle was blocked so I gave the plunger a really good push and the needle flew off the end, hit the ceiling and disappeared!! 

I got covered in menopur rain and had to start again. Once I had finally given myself my injection I set about looking for the missing needle but couldn't find it anywhere! Gave up and forgot about it.
You can guess whats coming can't you.....

.....DH is playing golf today and has just called to tell me that he went to remove a 5-iron from his golf bag and came up with a needle in the back of his hand! Now all his mates think he's a junkie!

That said my hair is lovely and shiny today so perhaps Menopur has some conditioning properties that we didn't know about  

Nix - let this be a lesson to you, keep the cap on the needle til you've got rid of the air bubbles!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning everyone  

Well grocery shopping is done and put away, first lot of laundry is done and hung up so now for some me time ... i.e. logging onto FF and seeing what everyone's up to.

Essexgirlie - Thanks for all those  's ... I'm really not expecting much this month, but ... hey ... who knows.  Just read your post about the missing needle .... how long do you think it will be before DH shows signs of having taken Menopur?  Great news about the hair though.

Nix - WAKE UP!   So sorry you had such a pants night sleep.  Since about last October I've not slept through a night and it definitely takes it toll.  However, last night I went down about 11 and didn't wake up till 5.50am, which is good for me.  Hope you manage to stay awake and work isn't too boring to make you feel more sleepy.  Can you get somewhere during lunch where it's quiet and you can just shut your eyes (w/out falling asleep) .....?  I sometimes find that just shutting out the visual's in a day can refresh you. Oh, and lots of deep breaths in and retaining the breath can help to energise.

Lou - Hello hun ... sorry to hear you had a pants night sleep as well as Nix.  I can empathasise about snoring hubbies ... perhaps we need a smiley for them!  It's nearly always worse when you're tired too isn't it ... almost like they know .... I hope you poked him lots and stuck your knee in his back a lot (that's what I do to my DH)  .

Tiny - FAB news on your surge & good luck with the drive and your TX.  I think it sounds a lot more reassuring to have 2 tx's .. mine only do one and it somehow seems like it's not enough.         this is the month for us all.

ChocolateEllie - I wish I could get those ovaries to get help yours hun.  Sorry you have a day filled with so many chores ... I need to get lots done, but I'm kind of trying not to do too much ... you know .... just in case ....   

Leech - Will be sending lots of positive thoughts for 2.45pm then.  I hope you aren't too nervous, and can enjoy the magical experience.

Faithful - Good luck with your scan too hun.

Zarzar/Emnjoy/Amanda - Hope you are well today.  

KP - Sorry you've not been around much recently .. we need that mad, naughty influence.  

So ... anyone still up for that birthday chat? 

's &  's to everyone.


----------



## KittenPaws

Haa haa! i miss all the naughtiness! 

I heard about the tube/train yesterday. One of the ladies at work comes in from hornchurch and couldnt get in so she had a fit. Took her forever to get in! DH said the tube was rubbish too!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Essex girl         sorry but your post has me in fits of laughter      

Julie - yes did all the prodding and poking with DH and he stopped for a while and then started again    I think your right about them knowing when your tired so start snoring even more


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Maybe it's time to get some duck tape?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think it might be, he's been fine for ages now so not sure why he has started again


----------



## Nix76

EG -      Do you reckon he'll start producing more follicles now then ?!?!

Julie - I am nodding off already...it's gonna be a loooooooong day !

I am SO bored today.  A combination of tiredness and a very quiet office is driving me insane......time for another coffee methinks.

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

you guys been taking some crazy pills!


----------



## Nix76

Now there's a good idea KP - anyone got any crazy pills I can take to liven up my day a bit ?!?


----------



## KittenPaws

lunch menus today gals? me thinking soup! boring but good!


----------



## Nix76

Lunch today is crabsticks and salad.  I ate waaaaaay too much last night so need to have a good few days before WW weigh in on Monday.


----------



## Essex girlie

I will be seeing what salad delights pret a manger has to offer. Might treat myself to the smoked salmon and crayfish tails one!


----------



## Julie Wilts

No need for crazy pills here ... it's all natural!!!

EG - Does that mean he'll get all hormonal too? 

Nix - Quiet office as well ... that's really pants!

Lou - My DH only seems to snore when he's super tired/drunk/full of man flu/when I'm really tired.  He's not touched a drop of alcohol in a year so that's helped, but he's still prone to man flu and is a really sleepy blokey.  Hope your DH is quieter tonight (if not stick him in the bedroom with his nephew!  ).

Lunch menu ... mmm, I'm not sure what I fancy yet.  We are having crab (Nix - weird - you're having crab too today) with lime/chilli and spaghetti tonight (DH is cooking) with some home made juice after (1st go at juicing).  I've got some Batchelors super noodles in the cupboard so maybe I'll have them for lunch?  I don't like to mention them again ... but .... I've still got a creme egg left ... and ... well .... it worked for Leech.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies....sooo much to catch up on & I have not even missed a day 

Hope you are all well & are having a good day.

Lunch today: tuna pasta salad, apple, fruit juice & maybe some crisps.

Going to my Mum's for dinner tonight...I asked her for a special birthday pudding as I won't see her tomorrow 

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lunch for me, a mugshot at 11.30am then just been out to pay a cheque into the bank and found myself in Greggs buying a sausage roll   and just looked up the syns and its 28, I am only allowed 15 a day and weighing in tonight, somebody please help me be thin when I step on those scales tonight


----------



## chocolateellie

I could do with some of those crazy pills!!  

Amanda-- birthday pudding-- yummmmm!

Julie-- I know what you mean, so I've got everything crossed for you and it's as good a reason to take it easy as any!

Leicester-- mmm... a little high-calorie treat probably will spark your metabolism... at least that's what I tell myself!

Essex-- that's too funny. If it were my dh I'd tell him he deserves it cause he's not the one who has to get injected! Lol! 

All your lunches are making me hungry, so I better go see what I can find in my cupboards. Probably wholegrain bread with some low fat ham on it. I am reeealllllly craving savoury stuff right now.


----------



## Essex girlie

If you can see a yellow glow in the sky its probably my halo!  

Just went to Holland and Barratt and bought dried fruit (incl Pineapple), brazil nuts, sesame sticks and dried cranberries. They've got loads of stuff reduced so I stocked up to stop me eating crisps and sweets at work.

Just got to actually eat them now!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Essex Girlie - The light is blinding ... I'm gonna have to get my sunglasses out!  My halo slipped today .... creme egg and super noodles for lunch, but I did buy some dates this am which I'm sure someone said is good for implantation (or maybe I dreamed that?).  Enjoy tucking in.  Did you buy anything for DH ... plaster for his needlestick injury?  

Chocolateellie - Taking it easy is fine, but I'm a bit bored now ....... there's loads I could do (cleaning bathrooms/dusting/hoovering/tidying) but I'm in the "dangerous" mood of "I just can't be bothered".  Think I may have to kick myself up the   to get off my comfy couch.

Amanda - Birthday pudding ..... mmmmmm!  Wonder what we'll all have to eat on our birthdays over the next week?  Don't think DH has anything planned, and I know this sounds miserable, but I'm not really feeling like celebrating it much this year.  

Lou - Pass the calories over to me for the evening for your weigh in tonight.  I don't mind taking them for an evening.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Julie, wish I could but will grin and bear it and suffer what the scales say to me.

Essex Girlie - well done, had to get my shades out your halo is so bright  

Chocolatellie - thanks for the kind words hun


----------



## Essex girlie

Ooohhh Leech will be having her scan!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Will it be one or two creme eggs


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wonder how long she will keep us in suspense for? ... (i.e how long will it take her to get back home and logged onto FF?)

Wonder how she'd really feel about twin creme eggs

Leech ....       being sent to you right now.

Lou - I don't think diets should be allowed over Easter - I mean, it's meant to be a holy holiday, so you should be able to celebrate ... and, well ... how can you do that without some Easter eggs?  Joking apart, I really hope you've lost this week to keep you feeling   about everything.


----------



## Nix76

So, are we thinking double or even treble creme eggs for Leech ?!  

Still here.  Still bored.  Yaaaaaawwwwnnnnn.

Good luck for weigh in tonight Lou - I'm dreading mine next week, I fell off the wagon big time over Easter and I can't even blame the eggs cos I don't really like chocolate........unfortunately I like practically everything else though  

EG - I wondered what that shining light was hovering over London, now I know it was your halo.  

What's on everyone's dinner menu tonight then ?  Think I'm making a king prawn stir fry....

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Very fishy the food on here today, not a fish lover prefer my meat and having steak tonight...


----------



## Essex girlie

I know for a fact that there is nothing in my fridge at home so will be raiding the freezer tonight and probably end up with breaded fish and couscous or something along those lines. I love the Ainsley Harriot couscous - the yellow one - its so yummy!

I still have huge Malteaser easter egg left and huge bag of Malteasers to go with it. I'm actually considering throwing it in the bin to stop me eating any more! Is that completely   ?

I don't know about Leech but I would love to have twins! Partly cos the thought of going through all this stuff again to get a second baby would be enough to send me over the edge for sure. Twins run in both our families - at least you get it all over and done with in one fell swoop.


----------



## Leicesterlou

EG I know what you mean, my DH was a twin but his Brother died at birth so I guess it runs in his side although they say it misses a generation don't they...  

I have text Leech waiting for a reply


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello all,

Lots to catch up on so apologies for lack of personals! But lot of    to Leech and Tiny, hope it all goes well for you both. And welcome back Julie, pleased that you had a lovely weekend away and managed to get in some    

Well it’s 1 week down, 1 week to go on the 2ww for me.   that I get through the next week. No symptoms as such so far apart from feeling very irritable and whingey today.    Everything is annoying me from work to traffic to the supermarket not having any cotton buds – how very dare they!!!! DH was out last night and again tomorrow night so I want us to having a nice evening tonight but the mood I’m in at the moment I just know that if he does the slightest thing wrong I will get into a right big mood about it. On top of that he has some pretty big work-related decisions to make by the end of the week (as if we need the added stress) so I know that he has a lot on at the moment and doesn’t need a moody wife at home. 

I know how Ellie and Julie feel, I should really be getting on with some chores but just don’t have the slightest bit of interest at the moment.

Just had mini mars bar, but as I had a glass of mango and cranberry juice I figure that one offsets the other, don’t you think

I agree EG re the twins thing, I think that secretly I'd be pleased to have twins. Forgetting any complications or risks of course, but for some reason I've always found twins to be quite fascinating. Yeah, I know that I'm abit


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - wow, you're right ... we are a right lot of fish lovers today.  I'm trying to cut back on red meat as a few people suggested that white meat/fish is easier to digest ... and your digestive system is closely linked to fertility (apparently) .... so anything that helps.

Essexgirlie - I totally agree about the Ainsley Harriot cous cous ..... we love it in the summer with salad and chicken.

Nix - What if it's one of those egg cartons full of creme eggs? ... 6!!!!    So sorry it's been such a boring day for you today hun.

My DD was meant to be a twin, but we m/c one at 6.5 wks ... wonder what the odds are of having another twin pg? I have a friend with twins, and when all the girls are together it makes me think about what life would have been like with 2dd's at once.  

Oooh, Wiggywoo - Hello!   Wondered how you were getting on.  Well done for surviving a week ..... and I agree about the lack of cotton buds .... has there been some kind of freak panic buy on them? Ignore the chores hun ... I've done a great job of it today so far.  Still I've an appointment with the ironing board tonight so I need to save up some energy.   I love the theory about good food offsetting the bad .... my DH says if he eats while he walks it doesn't count! Yeah, I wish.


----------



## Nix76

Not taking the risks into account I've always thought twins would be good too.  And while we're putting our orders in - one of each please to get it all sorted in one go    If only it was that easy eh !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right girlies, I am off home but just wanted to let you know Leech has text me and has one lovely perfect heartbeat sent her everyone's love xxxxx

Have a good evening ladies, my last day tomorrow as taking Friday off with it being my birthday.

Amanda - lots of love for your birthday tomorrow


----------



## Wiggywoo

everyone has obviously heard about the possible world shortage of cotton buds and are stocking up!!!

Usually when AF is due I don't buy any sanitary things until I know it has arrived, positive thinking and all that, but this time I'm doing it differently, I bought everything I need today, sort of double bluffing myself really. Oh my god, I'm really starting to lose  it now aren't I    

Salmon for me for tea followed by The Apprentice, I just know that I'm not going to like anyone but will still watch it religiously every week.  

Julie, why am I not the slightest bit surprised to hear that you are ironing later     

Bye Lou, have a good evening.


----------



## KittenPaws

*Leech txted - one beautiful perfect heartbeat! *


----------



## Essex girlie

So pleased for you Leech! Its so nice to have some good news for a change


----------



## Nix76

Aaaaahhhhh Bless !!

Huge Congrats Leech!!

Let's hope this brings on lots more BFP's for us IUI girlies !!!!!!!!!   

Nix.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Fantastic news Leech, you must be thrilled.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Going to clean the shower and bathroom, be back later


----------



## Essex girlie

Wiggy - you 'sounded' just like a sulky 4 year old then! Hilarious - didn't know the written word could paint such a picture!


----------



## amandalofi

Congrats Leech - great news...bet you are relieved.

back to the twin thing....I am a twin myself...I have an identical twin sister...she is 7 mintues older than me & I am never allowed to forget it .

I love being a twin but the thought of having twins myself is quite frightening...after having 1 DD I have so much respect for my mum having had the two of us because 1 is hard work...let a lone 2...double trouble with 2!

I also have a cousin who is a twin...she is married to a twin & they have twin girls...how is that for coincidence! 

Anyway off tomorrow in honor of my birthday....thinking about a day trip to London to check out some museums with DH & DD.

Amanda x

PS Also my cats birthday tomorrow too...must get him a treat


----------



## Essex girlie

ooohhh Amanda I'll be really jealous if you go to the science museum. I love playing all the games, pushing all the buttons etc. I have been known to push small children out of the way in fact!
Have a great day tomorrow but wrap up warm - its supposed to be cold!


----------



## Nix76

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Amanda    

Right.  FINALLY this boring day is over and I'm off home  

Chat tomorrow girls !

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gosh .... loads of posts in the last hour ... and what a FAB reason for it ..... Leech has one lovely sticky creme egg!!!!  

CONGRATULATIONS Leech you must have a really massive permanent smile on your face!!! 

           

Amanda - Wow ... so it's turning out to be a thread about twins too! Like you, I wonder how I would have coped if I had ended up with twins, but I guess you just have to. My dd said last week that she had a sister with her when she was in my tummy . I'm sure she was just saying it, but it made all my hairs stand up. Hope you have a BRILLIANT birthday  (and your cat as well). I hope the sun is out all day for you. Don't overdo it though.

           

Wiggywoo - Hope the bathroom cleaning wasn't too bad ... you've put me to shame ... mine's gonna have to wait till Friday now. I'm going to check my bathroom in a mo to make sure we have enough cotton buds to cope during this shortage  Actually, I've missed my iron  Only joking ... I really don't like it that much but needs must. It's so weird when you find out other people are as  as you are .... I think things like ... if I don't put my tampax away at the end of this AF I'll get a BFP and won't need them. 

Nix - Glad you managed to stay awake hun ... have a nice evening ... catch up tomorrow.

Slight change to menu for tonight - DH is not going to be late home from work as expected, so we are going to have chops with baby pearl spuds and lots of veg (will save crab for tomorrow).

Hope you all have fantastic evenings. XXXX


----------



## Wiggywoo

Dh has just called to say that he didn't go out for lunch today as he was supposed to, so he'll be eating at home with me tonight. Well of course I didn't get enough for him and everything else is in the freezer, I suppose I'll have to pop to the shop in rush hour to get him something for tea - some people are just out to test my patience today      

I told you I was in a bad mood!!

Happy birthday for tomorrow Amanda, have a lovely day  

Oh and panic over, I just found some more cotton buds in the cupboard, not sure I'm ready to forgive the supermarket yet though!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Maybe you should feed DH the cotton buds?


----------



## Essex girlie

blimey Julie - you love those emoticons don't you? I'm the same as you though - always make sure I buy loads of tampons in the hope that it will be money wasted.   we must be  

Off home now girls - enjoy your dinners and birthdays and nearly birthdays!(wiggy - try to enjoy, if not challenge DH to game of mini gladiators with the cotton buds, the loser has to buy takeaway!)

See you tomorrow
EG


----------



## chocolateellie

Hurrah for leech!   That's excellent news!

Happy birthday tomorrow, Amanda! Hope you have a great day out. 

I've managed to do some housework, but absolutely have to get clothes ironed for tomorrow cause I'm back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ironing ... did someone say ironing?  So I won't be the only one getting up close and personal to the ironing board tonight.


----------



## Essex girlie

Julie - got to ask, do you spray yourself with ironing water to get yourself 'in the mood'?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Never tried that ... but there's a first time for everything!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just back from the shop and EG & Julie you have really made me laugh    esp EG love the game of gladiators idea - puts it all into perspective really, and yes the conclusion is I am a daft twit who's been getting her knickers in a twist over nothing     

Change of menu now, we're having sea bass with sliced potatoes and mixed mushrooms cooked with a little bit of lemon, Jamie Olliver cooked it for Tony Blair so if it's good enough Tony it's good enough for DH!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wiggywoo - I think your DH should think himself very lucky .... a wifey who makes sure he has enough cotton buds and a fabulous meal too!

EG - I nearly fell off the sofa laughing at the vision in my head of gladiators with cotton buds..... they could use cotton wool balls as mats underneath to land on.....

At last ... I feel at home ... other people with crazy sense of humours too.  Thank you ladies .... if laughing is good for fertility then keep it coming.


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies

  we have been having a giggle this afternoon...cotton bud gladiators!. i hear the show's making a come back..maybe it could be suggested 

What fab news that leech has one sticky creme egg..Congrats leech you must be over the moon.

Amanda happy birthday for tomorrow (and for your cat) Hope you have a fab day tomorrow..I'd love to take dd to the museums in london..please can you let me know which ones are good for kiddies. I took her to the natural history museum in B'ham not long ago and i think she enjoyed it..I'm sure she would more if there were lots of buttons and stuff to press 

Julie you are as mad as a hatter  and i think you've used up all the smilies because there are know additional smilies for me  I too have a mountain of ironing to do but i think it can wait a few more days. We are going away on monday for a few days so as long as it's done before then.

Wiggy half way through your 2ww already? has i gone quick? sometimes i feel mine is going quick but today seems to have dragged on and on. i don't really have any symptons as such..i really feel like af is about to show her face though and i have also felt pretty tired..But these things could mean anything  . I hope the next week goes super quick for you 

Emnjo i was in and out the chelsea and westminster that fast on friday, if you'd have blinked you would have missed me 

Hi to essex, kp, lou, nix and ellie. Hope your all doing ok. Good luck for your weigh in tonight Lou 

Well i've had such a lazy day today..I didn't get dressed til 1.30. I've watched the whole series of ashes to ashes that i sky+ so i'm now looking forward to the final one tomorrow. Also can't wait for the apprentice to start tonight. (how sad am I) I don't normally watch this much TV. honest 

We did get an interesting email today from our consultant at the C&W. she wanted to know if we would be interested in doing a documentary with the BBC world service about serodiscordant couples trying to concieve a child safely.   so watch this space 

My husband is just making us a yummy lasagne for tea..delish

Take care everyone and have a good evening  

P.S just found this on tinternet http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project.php?projectID=302 an uber creme egg


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Wonderful news Leech, hopefully you can relax a little now and enjoy pregnancy.

Amanda   for tomorrow, I hope you have a lovely day out and   for lou on Friday if your not around tomorrow, enjoy the BIG 30 celebrations.

Leech what a wonderful birthday weekend you can have this weekend.  

Well we've managed lots of   ...at the weirdest times I must add.  DH was working until 2.00 in the morning for the last couple of days and decided to wake me once he got in, I wasn't impressed at first and grumbled and pretended to stay asleep, persistent monkey wouldn't give up and kept saying that miracles don't happen without BMS, anyway it ended up fantastic,     we might have to start setting our alarm clock for the middle of the night in future     ......especially if it works.

Godd luck to everyone on the 2ww and Tiny hope the basting went well today and good luck for tomorrows.

Just munching my easter maltesers!!!

MM


----------



## faithfullyhoping

for Leech - so glad creme egg is safe and snug!

Amanda - Have a great Birthday tomorrow - Strange that there's so many twins in your family - It could be you next............. 

Julie - I think you are the ironing Queen - I did do loads yesterday as was really behind.  Should be finishing off tonight but am on computer instead!!!

Malteser Maiden - glad you managed some   and that you actually managed to enjoy it as well.  It made me laugh what your DH said because that's exactly what my dh says a lot, although he says it usually as an excuse!!!



Everyone else Hi - see you tomorrow

Faithful x

ps no surge today so if none tomorrow will have injection ready for basting on saturday. If surge tomorrow then basting Friday. I've got two follies 21mm and 22mm, so was quite pleased with that - just need a little   to catch one of them now!!!!


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

my youv'e chatted a lot today, took me ages to catch up.

leech - so happy to hear your news, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy

amanda -   hope you have a great day tomorrow


hope everyone else is well 

I'm counting down last 6 days till test date, its going so slow


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello MM - Wondered how you were doing hun. Munching maltesers ... isn't that like cannabolism?  I just ADORE maltesers but I'm not really much of a chocoholic so don't often have them..... now it's got me thinking .... like a craving ... that's it ... I'm just gonna have to buy some maltesers soon.

Glad to hear you managed lots of BMS .... we weren't so good, despite being away this weekend. DH just wasn't really up for it . Shame coz I was feeling naughty for a few days. Still, his loss. Don't think we've done anything at 2am since we were first going out ....DH is usually snoring at that time and that definitely doesn't get me "in the mood"! I quite enjoy afternoon nookie and we managed some this weekend whilst dd was sleeping.

Zarzar - Oh, no ... you've finally realised that I'm mad. It's taken a while for people to cotton on (or should that be cotton bud on? ). Actually I seem to have gone really  since my dx. Sorry that today seems to have dragged for your 2ww ... I'm not going to count the days this time because I was obsessed last time. Glad you had a good, lazy day .... I was up early but haven't achieved lots. Ironing is done and 2nd load of washing done and hung on radiators so now it's "me" time. Wow - exciting news about the BBC World Service Documentary .... I'll be really honest .... I had to Google serodiscordant. Hope you enjoyed your lasagne.

We had our first go at juicing tonight and it was YUMMY. The recipe was for 1/2 cantaloupe melon, 1 large carrot, 1/2 lime and 1 apple. Sounds gross, but it tasted really nice. Not sure what we are gonna try tomorrow but I've got loads of stuff in. DH even cleaned the machine out after (see how long that lasts!).

Well, hope you all enjoy The Apprentice tonight & all have lots of sweet dreams.

Think I'm gonna close on a no AF dance for us all. XXX

[fly]               [/fly]

So long typing my essay that 2 more posts since so..

Marmaldeboo - Hello hun .... wow ... only 6 days till test date.   

Faithful - I'll share the ironing queen title with you as you did loads yesterday. DH actually did his shirts tonight! Fab news about those big follies .... have you had a wheat bag/hwb glued to you and water iv'd into you this month?   for that surge now.


----------



## Julie Wilts

I know it seems sad to reply when I've only just posted, but I have to add ...

Zarzar - that link to "pimpmysnack" is hilarious!    I wonder how many "sins" that counts for?  It would be SO sickly tho' ...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning IUI Girls

I can't keep up I thought I used to be the chatty one but seems not anymore...

Sorry no personals got to get some work done today as off tomorrow


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Thanks for all you well wishes - i am delighted to say the least 

Not very well today - woke up with a nosebleed and a migraine so feeling very fragile and trying not to stay on pc for long so I promise when I feel better I'll get loads of personals done 

Happy Birthday for today Amanda

lots of love 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning Leech, I hope your at home relaxing, get yourself back into bed for a snooze xxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Lou - I'm in work and feel rotten!!!


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

GO HOME NOW


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies!

Hi loopy lou

*LEECH HOME NOW DONT MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi KP      Well diet completely out of the window, just had a piece of carrot cake for my birthday at work....


----------



## amandalofi

Hi everyone...thanks for the birthday wishes...off to get the train to London now...have a fab day  

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO AMANDA


----------



## KittenPaws

Happy birthday Amanda! Enjoy.... Its cold here today so rug up! 

Lou- i had a little piece of Butlers irish choccie, someone bought a box in from holidays.   
But your allowed its your bday tomorow dammit!!! You enjoy and have what you want! 

Leech- you still there. I will come up and bring lou with me. Go home!


----------



## KittenPaws

Oooh spider thats a fairly long wait! I would in that time however just try to relax (i know i know easier said than done! ) and just remain positive       . Make sure you get all your vitamins in etc- so when you do get that BFP   you will hopefully have a healthy and easier pg etc...


----------



## leechcb1

I hear you ladies - got a meeting at 12.30 and then will prob have to make a dive home 

xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Leech - so glad your scan was ok yesterday but make sure you look after yourself hun. You are priority NO. 1  

Spider - I would view the next few months as the ideal opportunity to do all the things you can't do when pregnant. Drink wine, eat pate, brie and prawns, move heavy stuff!! Just try to enjoy and focus on getting your body ready for pregnancy!  

Lou - a little bit of what you fancy does you good!   Thats what my nan says anyway and shes 96!

KP - How you doing today girl? Hope work is not too bad

Nix - morning my fellow Essex commuter. How long have you got til you start injections now hun?

Food so far - had wholemeal bagel with marmite and 4 brazil nuts!


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls !!

Leech, so glad the scan went well but I agree with the others - GO HOME !!!

Spider - I had to take a few months out between stopping clomid and starting IUI and I used that time to lose weight, take my vits and generally try and get a bit healthier. All very boring, but just having something else to obsess about focus on (for me it was a diet!) made it feel like I was still actively doing something about TTC. Hope the wait goes quickly for you hun!

Lou - It's your Birthday Eve! It's practically LAW that you eat a bit of cake !!! What have you got planned for tomorrow ??

KP - how's things with you ?

EG - am still waiting for AF to show and it could be anytime from the weekend onwards really and sods law it's gonna be late this month isn't it  Me and DH were talking last night actually and neither of us can remember much about needle training so I'm gonna have to pick your brains if that's OK !?

OK, so so far today I've eaten a bowl of mini shredded wheat, 2 cups of decaf and am now bored !! I have tons of work to do but the office is so quiet this week I can't motivate myself. I might have to tunnel my way out and escape to the shops for a bit of retail therapy !!!!!!!

Back soon - off for more coffee..........

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi EG!!! How you! Im good good today, work a little bit slower, im on top of it now! 

Been so bad now ive had 2 chocolate truffles - white chocolate and praline! They are on my desk! What do i do? Lol, it would be rude not to eat them!!!!!!  

Im going to lunch at 12 think ill get baked potato!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Essex Girlie   I am thinking sod the diet for this week and get started back on it next week.

Spider - all I can say is sorry about the wait I know it's frustrating hun, but Essexgirlies advice is fab take advantage that's what I have been doing whilst waiting to start egg sharing.

KP - Don't worry think of your choccie eating as helping me celebrate my birthday tomorrow


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Leech - glad scan went well, but hope you're on your way home now. Sounds like a bit of a stress headache to me.

Amanda - Hope you're having a great day in the big smoke!!!! Happy Birthday          

Spider - Waiting is pants isn't it? But what everyone else has said is great advice, focus on getting in shape, taking vitamins etc. Nourish do a good 3 month programme - don't know if you've seen it?


Lou - Enjoy the cake, and your birthday tomorrow - forget the diet until after the weekend!!!

Got my surge today   so basting for me tomorrow morning


----------



## KittenPaws

Ok whats going on here today? Where are all you ladies hiding!! 

Just had my lunch tuna salad + mango, apple and grape fruit salad! (to wash away those evil choccies) 

Well update on my tx situation- going to pick up meds on saturday while im in central london saves me a trip later. Nurse said they will most probably increase dosage + then if stupid AF arrives on time the date for starting is approx april 14-16th ish! Not long to go then! So happy thoughts until i begin again!


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh bless- goodluck faithfull


----------



## Essex girlie

Crikey - just spent half an hour consoling a young employee who is heartbroken. She has spent the last 2 years in love with this bloke, but never told him. When he needed a housemate last year she moved in with him, hoping that he would see how wonderful she was and fall in love. Unfortunately he didn't - she has now told him how she feels and he has said he just wants to be friends. I feel so sorry for her cos she's so upset - but on the other hand the bloke has done nothing wrong and she has just been a bit naive about it all really.

Makes me realise how much I don't miss being single at all - even though from time to time I could cheerfully strangle DH at least I don't have to deal with all that unrequited love stuff!

Faithful - thats brilliant news hun,     for basting!

KP - thats good news for you too, the countdown begins!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - how lovely getting started again, I hope I get some dates on Monday when we go for the counselling, getting anxious now.  You are so saintly tuna salad, mind you I have just had a Baxters healthy eating soup, might have another piece of cake though with a nice cup of tea....

Faithfullyhoping - so glad you got your surge honey, good luck for basting tomorrow, remember PUPO and     thoughts

Nix - I am going to sod the diet until Monday.  Plans for tomorrow going to Jongelurs comedy club tomorrow night so going clothes shopping with my Mum to find an outfit then going for nice pub lunch.

EG - I know what you mean about sometimes wanting to strangle DH's  

God where has everybody come from it's been really quiet this morning xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

thanks girls - Jacket potatoe with beans and cheese for me. Going down to get some fruit now!!

KP - glad you've got a date in mind now, that's just before my birthday on the 17th.  It'll soon go.

Am feeling far more positive this month for some reason, gave DH's   a good talking to last night too so hopefully have motivated them to find those eggs 

EG - bless, poor girl. I really don't miss being single, I've been with DH for 13 years now, so can't really remember being single!


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh talking about strangling DH i nearly throttled him last night. Long story wont bore you all but he is such a pain in the backside sumtimes. I hate when he meddles with pre arranged things! lol 

Thank you - felt so bad after those chocs! They r still beside me but im thinking NOOOOOOOOOOO

Poor girl, thats so sad. Oh the days of make up and break ups and those terrible  crushes!!! 

off to a meeting back soon xoxox


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leave the choccies on somebody elses desk to munch on whilst your in your meeting


----------



## leechcb1

KP - thats great news   

I would hate to be single again - although I moan at him he's not the worst in the world - esp if I listen to my friends and what their dh/dp's are like 

Lou - best of luck for Monday and have a really good birthday weekend 

Faithful - good luck for basting honey - you take it easy over the weekend 

I've booked in for a back, neck and shoulder massage at a place by work to see if that will ease my headache - going at 4.30 - not going to bother going home now - got too much to do will just get off early and soldier on 

Someone went and got me a cheese sandwich so i picked all the salad and cheese off and had bread and butter for lunch - they bought me crisps as well but don't think I could stomach them just yet 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - God you'll be losing more weight that me if you dont start eating hun.  I also have a massage booked for 4pm, the stone therapy back massage treat from DH can't wait xxx


----------



## leechcb1

I've got to force myself to eat at the moment and as you all know its not like me at all.  Haven't touched a creme egg in over a week!!.  Have also gone off starbucks - my branch will be closing down shortly as their profits will be plummeting with me not being there!!!

xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Forgot to say enjoy the massage lou 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

bless you.  Right lets look on the positive side then, you will be a yummy mummy cause you wont be pigging out on crap and althought you might feel like s*** it's good cause you know its your own creme egg making you feel that way, hoping you start blooming soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies,

Busy today so far .... quite a lot to catch up on. Weather is FAB here, so hope it's nice for Amanda's birthday trip.

Bit  today and for no apparent reason, so  stiff it's because AF is on it's way.     Surrounded by gorgeous babies and some pg ladies today which seemed hard today. Grrrr Hormones!!! 

Lou - Carrot cake doesn't count as a sin does it? I mean, it does have vegetables in it  Enjoy your massage and have a fantastic birthday tomorrow.
[fly]          [/fly]

Faithful - Great news about that surge & basting for tomorrow. Hope it all goes OK and you get to rest up lots afterwards. Take care of yourself.

Leech - Enjoy your massage honey, then rest, rest, rest.

KP/EG/Nix/Spider - Hello lovelies ... hope you are OK today.

's & 's


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just a quickie from me as going out to see a friend and her 12 month old daughter this afty, sun is shining at the mo so maybe go out for a walk.

Faithful, that's fab news for tomorrow   

Leech, take it easy at work, sounds as if you should be home resting.    

Lou, enjoy your stone massage, dh bought me one of those before Christmas and it was divine, you lucky thing, feeling slightly jealous  

Hi KP, Nix, EG and eveyone else, speak soon

Wiggy x

Julie just saw your post,     keep those     going if you can. I'll try and get back later for a proper chat.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wiggy - sorry I left you out of the personals honey ... don't think I'm really with it today (no change for normal I guess!).


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wigglywoo, glad you have said how nice the massage is as I have been a bit aprehensive, always fancied one but wasn't sure if I would actually like it or not  

Julie - now that's true carrot cake is full of goodness isn't it, especially the cream on the top


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Yeah, but cream is dairy and aren't you meant to drink milk?  (As you've probably guessed I can justify stuffing my face with anything!).

Like you said ... ignore the diet for the birthday ... there's always next week.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, don't worry will definately be doing as I please this weekend


----------



## struthie

New home ladies,happy chatting


----------



## struthie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134631.0


----------



## Leicesterlou

Me first me first, yeeyyy always wanted to do that


----------



## Julie Wilts

Doh .. you beat me!


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god my day has gone from nice to chaotic, the salon have just rang had me booked in for 2pm I am sure theie fault as I don't finish work until 3.30pm everyday, now I have lost some paperwork that has been on my desk all week and I am waiting for an urgent advert to be designed and emailed back to me before I can go home


----------



## KittenPaws

oh i wanna be first! not fair! not talking!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry KP


----------



## Nix76

Arrghghgghg - just typed a long post and lost it and now can't remember what I read and what I wrote  

Lunch today - tuna salad pitta bread.  Making a lamb casserole tonight....yummm. 

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gosh - it's just pants all round today.

Lou's missed her appointent, KP is   she's not first on the new home & Nix just lost her post .... and I'm   &  .

I've been pretty good today foodwise - Kelloggs Just Right cereal with extra chopped dates & decaf tea, wholewheat seeded bread with honey followed by grapes with pineapple juice, with tonight's planned dinner of crab/lime/chilli with spaghetti.

I've just booked an Indian Head Massage for Monday (it's my 7th Wedding Anniversary, and then b'day on Wed) plus I had a voucher from my boss at Christmas which I still haven't used.  It'll either help with chilling me out on my ongoing 2WW or it'll relax me during my AF.


----------



## KittenPaws

THATS rubbish LOU!!!!!!!!!! Ring them and go spare! 

I just ate another chocolate  ooops


----------



## Julie Wilts

OK - If it's chocolate confession time ... I just scoffed a finger of fudge.


----------



## KittenPaws

Yay today is now officially chocolate cheat day!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I am still here waiting for that   advert!


----------



## Nix76

I swear the clocks are going backwards in my office this week......

I WANNA GO HOME !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix I hope the clocks go faster so you can get home   


I am celebrating as the advert I am waiting for has just come through, so just need to wait for sign off now and then can go home!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well ... they go back on Saturday so maybe someone changed them early in your office hun.

My hormones are rampaging - in   watching some poorly kids on Extreme Makeover Home Edition ...... think I need to switch over before DH comes home to a red-eyed wifey .... then we might not make it till our Wed Ann.  My chocolate hasn't even made me  .

Lou - Hope that advert arrives soon ... you should be away and in birthday mood not hanging around for some   to hurry up and do their job.


----------



## KittenPaws

LOU enjoy the evening and this is for you a little early tho......

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Leicesterlou

AH Julie, switch that TV over now    Put some nice music on to chill you out hun    

Ah thanks KP      

Right if I don't speak to you all again have a fab weekend, I am sure you will all be chatting away and I will be lost on Monday when I come back older but not wiser


----------



## KittenPaws

told DH to start getting them ready got 3 weeks! Spoke to clinic pick up meds sat- they have increased the dosage to 100iu from 75! I hope i get more than 1 follie this time


----------



## Nix76

Lou - have a fab birthday hunny!  

 to Lou
 to Lou
 dear Louuuuuu
 to youuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Have a good one !!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Programme finished thank goodness.

Lou - honey, have a FAB birthday, and look forward to "speaking" to you again when you're 30!  I don't think I got any wiser ... still just as childish .... can't resist going on swings/slides in the park no matter how old I get.  Enjoy your weekend and hope DH spoils you rotten.

KP - I am always   of you ladies on medication.    too that you get more than 1 follie.

Nix - FAB birthday post to Lou.  You talented bunny you.


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you !! Im so happy today got Desperate housewives recorded on Sky + and DH is going football at 8 so we all know what miss paws will be doing!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm scared to admit this, but ... well... there are a few bits that need ironing tonight .... not sure what TV we'll be watching tonight ... maybe we'll play some Wii instead.


----------



## Nix76

KP - my DH is at football tonight too, so I'm off home to bung a casserole in the oven and see what my Sky+ has stored up for me.  

Julie - not talented, just very very bored


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well my DH should have been at squash tonight but he didn't fancy it  -   - coz that means I don't get the remote control tonight (again!).

Boredom ... now that's not good .... I end up going quite   when I'm bored.

Hope you enjoy the casserole and whatever Sky+ has in store for you.


----------



## KittenPaws

Fight for the remote Julie!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

I've given up fighting for it ... I never win!    If I'm lucky I'll get to watch some soaps till 8pm.


----------



## KittenPaws

Im in for lots of tv tonight! Neighbours, Home and away, friends & Desp Hves!! oooh and eastenders. I watch the first few as i cook and clean downstairs! Passes time quickly!


----------



## Essex girlie

Gosh had a sudden busy spurt at work and had to sort out loads of problems – don’t they know I’m trying to chat with my girls! Outrageous!

Lou – have a lovely day tomorrow
Julie – step away from the ironing board
Nix – a watched clock etc etc
KP – so much better to watch desperate housewives rather than be one! (it was really good last night by the way)


----------



## Nix76

Right.  I'm done - chat tomorrow girls !!

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

OOOH Essex girl we will discuss tomorow! Im so excited. I keep thinking did edi die? Dont tell me! ! lol

Ladies im off! 

Chat tomorow, oh and its soooooooooooo good to be back with you all, missed you for a few days there! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP/EG & anyone else off for the evening - ta ra & have lovely evenings.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

All you ladies say goodbye and goodnight and I arrive and say HELLO, just home from work, DH is working until 2.00 in the morning...maybe I'll get another middle of the night wake up, although too late now for BMS, maybe just for fun. tmi.

Julie leave the ironing along will you....I think you have the weirdest addiction in the world.
Lou   for tomorrow, have a great weekend, and good luck for Mondays appointment.
KP - good news on starting again       glad to see you're back on form
Faithful - good luck for the basting tomorrow
       to everyone on 2ww
Nix & EG - run off home, hope you have a quick and safe journey

Love and   to anyone I've missed
MM


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
I can't believe there are so many more pages on here and a new thread!! I was only away for a day or so!!

Apols for lack of personals - difficult to catch up over the 2 threads. 

Good luck faithful for tomorrow - we will be on 2ww together    
Happy Birthday Lou   for tomorrow -enjoy. 
Leech - good news on scan  
A few other sky+ fans I see - I can't believe I didn't realise The Apprentice was on last night - really annoyed, we were in our hotel and were eating - will have to catch up next week or view on line!
We are watching the end of The Colour of Magic I think tonight. 

Well have had my 2 txs now - yesterday and today -both went well though they are not nice are they?   Because I always spot early they have given me another jab of pregnyl to do on Sunday which should stop the spotting so feeling much more positive now          slept a bit when we got back, was really tired. Going to start a diary again I think and also go onto 2ww thread - will probably see some of you there again. 

Hi to everyone else    
Tiny xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi all

lou hope yuo have a great birthday tomorrow

faithfull good luck for basting tomorrow 

tiny welcome to the 2ww, hope it flys in for you

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Tiny - Glad to hear your "double basting" went ok & you got some zzzzz's afterwards.  So  lots of    &    's to you now you've entered your 2ww.  I'm on the 2ww TTC with tx thread again (although we didn't have tx this month), so hope to see you there amongst all the other ladies.  Not sure how long I'll be around though ... already feel like AF is on her way      

The end of the Colour of Magic .... oh, dear, DH thinks its the 1st bit tonight.  Ooops, perhaps I'll get control of the remote after all  .

Malteser Maiden - Undecided about ironing tonight .... feeling like a right lazy moo this week.  Thing is ... if I don't do it tonight ... it'll still be there tomorrow and I have LOADS of chores to do tomorrow.  I really don't mind doing it if there's something good on the TV.  Did you finish being a cannibal (i.e. the Maltesers egg).  

Wonder who else will be about tonight?  DH is just cooking tea - crab with chilli/lime/garlic and pasta. Yum!

Oh, since I posted marmaladeboo posted .... Hello honey ... Hope you are ok.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

AAAARRRGGGHHH - just lost a posting, that's never happened before how annoying.  

Now I can't remember what I put....


----------



## Julie Wilts

MM - blown you some bubbles to try and make you feel better - I have lost loads of posts coz I keep hitting the wrong buttons.  Maybe you aren't feeling so well after eating yourself  

DH just checked and it is part 1 of the Colour of Magic at 8pm so guess I'll have a long bath and take my book to bed.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

OK the message was......

Tiny - hats off to you for double basting, I'm emotionally drained after 1 basting, so well done Honey and hope the 2ww flies by for you.

Julie -   the ironing, bath and book for tonight, chat to us      -  you tea sounds nice, I've just been picking at food tonight.

Hi Marmaladeboo - How's the 2ww going for you?

I'm restless tonight, DH has done all the house jobs this week as he's been at home during the day (working 1800 - 0200)....I know he needs a halo like some of you girls, I'm rubbish at the housework!  
Just took Puppy for a walk, can't find anything on tv I want to watch, so PJ's on and waffling on here........yah, yah.

Trying not to think of myself as in 2ww this month, even though I had all the drugs, basting was abandoned, just BMS, so staying chilled about it.  In fact I don't even know what cycle day I'm on, not done that for a while.

MM


----------



## Tiny21

Hi 
Thanks Malteser - like the name - we are munching our way through some maltesers at the moment!!
The txs are more draining than you think - I don't think you realise how stressed you get do you? I had a few tears after todays - I think it is the build up of stress. 
Thanks Julie - will see on you on 2ww thread.   
Hi marmaladeboo

 
Tiny xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I think your DH definitely needs a permanent halo - my DH rarely ever does much than cook (which usually makes a terrible mess).  Even if my DH was at home in the day he'd probably not do any chores.

I know what you mean about not really thinking of yourself as in the 2ww this time.  As we didn't have any tx this month, and only managed BMS twice I don't have much anticipation.  Perhaps it's the best way to be.

Think I might go and put the PJ's on too .... once Enders has finished.

Oh - Tiny - just caught your post.  Sorry to hear you had a few tears after today's.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

BIG   Tiny, hope you're feeling better now.  Rest and Relaxation for you over the next few days after what you've just been through.

PJ's good idea Julie, it'll be like a pj party on ff tonight


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just got in, much later than planned so have to be quick again!

Wanted to wish Tiny lots of     two tx's, impressed that your clinic do two, but can imagine how emotionally exhausting it is for you, look after yourself    

Julie, lol ironing again     you make me chuckle   

Hi marmaladaboo and malteser hope your both doing ok  

Got to dash, haven't got time to make the shepherds pie as planned so doing a quick spag bol, dh will be home in half an hour and my parents have just called to say that they are going to pop in.

Have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## Wiggywoo

oops, last thing, The Apprentice was good last night so if you do get a chance to watch it again Tiny I would. Great tv


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi there

Finally managed to get online after a few days away from a PC and spent the last 40 mins trying to catch up !!

Thank you to all those who have posted ideas and words of support - I really like the idea about visualising the bad stuff and replacing the image with a pleasant one - I will give that one a go for sure !

Wanted to say congrats to Leech, must be such a releif to know that first scan went so well - relax and start to enjoy your pregnancy, i really hope it goes well.

Happy belated Birthday to Amanda and Happy Birthday today to Lou - plus Happy Birthday in advance to anyone who has one before I get to come online again !!! (Best to cover all bases !)

Tiny - sorry you had a cry today, tx is such a stressful time and it really takes its toll on your emotions, thinking of you on your 2ww. 

Sorry for the lack of personals to everyone else, Im useless at remembering things !!

Im starting to feel a bit more positive about tx - I feel very much its out of my hands now, if I have tx in April then I do, if its not meant to happen then it will be delayed, as much as i feel unprepared and gang pressed, I also feel as if im wasting energy by fighting the hospital.  They made it very clear their position on treatment when we started and how much of a break we can take between cycles, so i think i'll have a less stressful time just accepting it.

Plus, which i think has helped alot is that I went to our local temple of spiritualism yesterday and was given some messages which I found quite uplifting, so maybe im slowly starting to find that inner peace ive been searching for !

xx


----------



## chocolateellie

Happy birthday to the birthday girls. Hope it's a great day for you.

I'm exhausted after work-- was very busy catching myself back up on everything, so just wanted to say wll done to Tiny for surviving the tx and you're all in my thoughts.

Have scared myself a little watching a youtube video about puregon injections (not even positive that's what I'll be given-- it's that or gonal f, but my curiousity got the bst of me!)


----------



## Julie Wilts

MM - Still haven't made it into my pj's yet - m-i-l just called.    Actually she's brilliant for a m-i-l & we go shopping together etc. 

Buntyboo - Hello - no wonder it took 40 mins to catch up - I had a couple of days away and it took me yonks too.  Really glad to hear you are feeling more   about your tx.  I spent so long after AF arrived last month being sad that our clinic couldn't do tx this month, then I ov'd on Easter Sunday so they couldn't have done Monday anyway!  Glad also to hear that you felt some peace after visiting your temple of spiritualism.  I think anything that makes you feel at peace is great ... and, boy ... don't us ttc ladies need some peace.    to you for your next tx.

Wiggywoo - I gave up on the ironing idea .... finished tea which DH cooked, then had a scrummy After Eight ice cream, then m-i-l called so decided to just sit on my   chatting to lovely people on FF!  Will go up for a long soak in the bath soon (tho' it's not much fun having luke warm baths at the mo), which I hope will relax me loads so I sleep well. Hope you and DH enjoy your spag bol & you have a nice time with your parents.

Chocolateellie - Hello honey - sorry to hear you were so tired after work & then   yourself watching that video.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Evening Bunty, it's good to hear you're feeling more +ve about the treatment, I know what you've been through as I had a very similar situation last summer and I'm glad the temple of spiritualism has helped to bring you some peace, that you deserve.  keep strong.

Hi Chocolateellie - hope you can now relax and have a nice evening after a stressful and busy day at work and stop watching scarry video, take the tx one step at a time, I don't want to ask what you saw  

My mil is great too, although we've avoided telling her too much about the tx, she'd just ask too many questions every time we saw her, but my Mum knows the works (day in day out) I couldn't get through some of the stresses without her, DH and my sis.

Enjoy the bath and book Julie, think I'll take my book to bed for an early night too
MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Julie...stop showing us your


----------



## Buntyboo

Ohhh a bath and early night sounds like heaven, but stupidly ive decided to scare the eeebee jeebees out of myself by watchin most haunted tonight.  When will i ever learn !!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well I've still not had a bath or an early night, or got into my pj's.  A very old friend of mine from primary school just called, and we've not spoken since before Xmas so we had loads to catch up on.

So ... Bunty ....hope you sleep well and don't get nightmares after watching most haunted.  Saying that ... sounds like Malteser Maiden is   of my  so hope you aren't as well  

Malteser Maiden - To be honest my m-i-l know more about our tx than my mum, but only because she's had m/c's and lots of gynaecological op's & problems so is very sympathetic and knowledgeable.  I really am going to run that bath now...

Chocolateellie - Hope you are feeling more chilled out now.

Anyway, sweet dreams ladies & catch up with you tomorrow.  's &  's


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
thanks Chocolatellie, Buntyboo, Wiggywoo, Maltesermaiden & everyone else - thanks for your kind words. 

I am really   now - just checking the IUI thread generally and saw a post about storing pregnyl to find out it should be stored in the fridge and they didn't tell me so tomorrow going to have to call them and ask them to arrange for me to collect some from my local clinic or something as it seems as mine wasn't in the fridge it shouldn't be used, really   now. I think they should have said.  Glad I saw the post and at least we still have Friday to sort it - hopefully - just another stress though. 

Julie - hope you have had that bath now  
Bunty - I don't do horror/spooky stuff!! Brave you - we have watched part 1 of the The colour of magic - OK so far, more for DP. 
Malteser - you are lucky - I avoid my MIL like the plague!!!
The temple of spiritualism sounds really nice.  I need some relaxing - must do hypno CD again as that is relaxing. I might have to pay for a massage or something. 
Off to bed I think now. Will catch you all tomorrow. 
         
Tiny xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies....hope you are all well this lovely friday   sorry for lack of personals today but got a very busy day today as I am off on leave until 8th April and I have got loads of letters & visits to do......but yay 

   Lou - have a great day.

Had a great birthday...we went to the Natural History musuem in London...its free which is good but there is not much interactive stuff for smaller children (DD is 5) but she enjoyed the dinosaurs anyway!

Will try to catch up more over the weekend & will be popping in next week from home.

A x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

Lou -               
Hope you've had some nice prezzies.


Tiny - Glad basting went oK. I had to trek home on wednesday with pregnyl to put it in the Fridge, I was going to go straight from clinic to the shops but had to come home first. V annnoying!!!

Bunty - Glad your feeling a bit better about treatment.

Julie - you'll lose your title as Ironing Queen if your not careful. I'm going to go and do half an hour now!!!

I've got basting at half eleven, DH just gone to do his bit  

speak to you all later

Faithful x

Hi Amanda - Glad you had a good time in London


----------



## leechcb1

My you ladies have been busy 

Happy birthday to all our birthday ladies - looking forward to chatting to the older St Louise of Leicestershire after her mad weekend 

Faithful - best of luck for today honey - will be thinking of you 

Have a great day ladies - got loads to do and first morning I've woken up without feeling sick so gonna get loads shifted today (I promise!!!) - went to bed at 7.30 last night so feel tons better today 

have a good one 

lots of love 
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning all- 

Aww Leech sorry your feeling sickly  i hope it soon gets better for you! Naughty little creme egg!


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all

Leech - glad you're feeling a bit better

Faithful -     for basting.  Get those  heading in the right direction!  

Amanda - glad you had a nice day yesterday

Lou - Many Happy Returns!!!  

KP, Nix, - hey girls how are we today?

Me me me - did 4th jab last night and feeling bloated today so somethings definitely happening down there! Have scan booked for Monday and will hopefully baste on Wed or Thurs.


----------



## KittenPaws

EG- Well done on the jab! I remember feeling like a water ballon so i suppose its a good sign, means something is happening down there!! 

Goodluck faithful  i   this is the one  

Im alright, watched DespHves! So good! Loving it already! Cant wait till next weeks! 

I had a bit of an awful evening tho, at about 7-8pm i had extreme pain in my left side. felt like ovulating pain except x a zillion! When i walked it hurt and felt really bad nausea. Went to bed about 10 in alot of pain, and woke up feeling alright, with a slight niggling. Im thinking maybe this is something to do with my tx last month? i dont know did anyone experience a difference in between tx cycles??


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Just a quickie from me 

Hope you're all OK!?

Nix.


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all

Hapy Birthday Lou   - we share the same b'day.  Hope you're having a good one whatever you're up to.  My beloved has just gone out to get me goodies for breakfast.  

Hi to everyone - hope you're all enjoying your Fridays - is the weather pants everywhere or is it just a treat for me that it's pouring with rain and blowing a gale?  

Can I ask a question re medicated IUI?  Do the drugs override your hormones etc?  Will the trigger make me ovulate? I'm worried that I may not have ovulated this month although my oestrogen levels appear to have risen (monitor has shown HIGH fertility and my CM has been good but it's now going and there has been no PEAK day - there could be a million reasons I know especially with what has been going on over the past 9 months or so - this being my first natural cycle since my op and the Prostap jabs.)  I guess I would be reassured if I knew the drugs would take the strain for me when I start my tx. I don't want to be paying out £1.3K if I'm not even going to release an egg......

Any thoughts?

Time I dragged myself out of bed and into the shower so I am ready to feast.  Have a good day all of you, will try and check in again later xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey Cookie Sal -   Happy Birthday to you to! You're not alone, London is wet and gloomy and also windy, bit like me  

Re the ovulation question - as well as the drugs to get your follicles growing (puregon or menopur) I also have an HCG injection (pregnyll) when my follies reach a certain size - this triggers ovulation. 
So if you have a problem with ovulation make sure you tell them you want the HCG injection as well. Then this will override whatever you body does naturally. You ovulate about 36 hours after the injection so you normally do it at home in the evening and then go in for basting the next day but one.

So jab on Monday evening - basting on Wed morning.
(and thats exactly what I hope I'll be doing next week!)

Have a fab day!
EG


----------



## Nix76

Cookiesal !!!!!

Woooo Hooooo - finishing work at 3pm today.  Have had more than enough of this boring week, so can;t wait to get home and down the pub tonight !!  Am expecting AF from next week so plan to have a few drinks tonight before the IUI starts.......

Nix.


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks both for your birthday wishes.  Off to bingo in a sec to see if I get some birthday luck. LOL

EG - thanks for the info on ov and IUI drugs, will try and relax.....my poor body has been through so much lately and here I am berating it for not springing back to full strength!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning everyone   

Cookiesal -  - Don't think we had you on the birthday "list" that started. Hope you enjoy your breakfast and the rest of your special day - despite the totally pants weather.  It's totally yucky in Wiltshire too.  DH is still off to play golf tho'.

Nix - So glad you get to finish early after such a dull week.  Hope you enjoy a few drinky-poos!  I feel like having a glass of wine actually ... which probably means AF really is on her way.   

Essexgirlie - Morning honey.  Sorry to hear you are windy today  .  Hope you have a great weekend before your basting next week.

KP - Hope you aren't in pain still honey.   

Leech - Glad to hear you are feeling less sicky today ... I'm gonna sound really  , well more   than usual, but I actually kind of enjoyed my pg sickness.  Made me feel like the hormones were really strong.  Don't overdo it today though. 

Faithful -    &    for a successful basting this am.  Hope this is "the one" ... hey ... you'd still get a 2008 baby then!    

Amanda - Glad you enjoyed your birthday & I hope it's not ridiculously busy at work today ... isn't it always the case then when you have some time off booked you have to work super-human hard to get ready and the same when you get back.

Tiny - Finally got to have a bath this am, because my eyes were dropping by 10.15pm last night.  Serves me right for chatting away on the phone and ff - but I hadn't spoken to my friend in months!  How   your clinic not tell you to refrigerate your med's - how very dare they!!! - idots!  Hope you are chilling out today after basting (despite stupid clinic) ... feet up ....   .... lots of good stuff to eat etc.  Take care of yourself.

Finally ... Lou .... I know I wished you Happy Birthday yesterday, but in case you check in today   honey.  Hope you have a FAB day. X

Phew, my fingers ache now .... off to clean some toilets


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies

Happy Birthday to cookiesal and Lou. I hope you have a fab day 

Hi Leech so glad that you are feeling a bit better today..sounds like the early night did you good.

Faithful really hope the basting went well today. Good luck for your 2ww. hope it doesn't go too slow.

Tiny glad your basting went well..Well done for going through it twice. i'm not sure i could have faced another one. good luck for your 2ww too

Well i'm half way through my 2ww now and its gone quite quickly so far. I hope the next week goes just as quick. We're off for a few days on monday til thursday so i'll be back on friday for test day (i hope i make it that far)

Hi to everyone else..Got my mum coming round this afernoon so need to do a quick spruce up of the house

take care

zarzar


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Oh, honey, I'm sorry I didn't do a personal for you ..... I just looked back through the last few posts this am.  Sorry, sorry, sorry ... I haven't forgotten you.   Don't do too much sprucing up - you should still be taking it easy - but thats great coming from me whose about to go and clean the bathrooms/toilets   I can't stand cleaning toilets    

What are people doing for lunch today?  I'm very undecided about what I fancy.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Faithful - good luck for today    for you.  Look forward to you joining on the 2ww!
Happy Birthday cookiesal and Lou - enjoy your days. 
Zarzar     to you. 2 "bastings" feels good in terms of more   (as it is donor, therefore always frozen) but yes it is a lot to go through. 
Julie   . I am not sure about lunch either - might be a sausage roll and salad that I got yesterday, it is so horrible I don't want to go out!
Hi Essexgirlie, KP, Leech, Nix and everyone else. 
Tiny x


----------



## Essex girlie

Everyone else in my office is going to KFC for lunch! Sooooo tempted but must resist.
 please let me have the will power to still go and buy a salad!


----------



## Nix76

EG - ooohhh, KFC sounds very tempting.

I just had a chicken salad baguette for lunch in the local coffee shop and am now on countdown mode.  Only an hour and a half to go......  

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

jacket potato & coleslaw! yummo


----------



## Julie Wilts

mmmmm!  Was hoping that after I'd spent some time with Mr Muscle I would have decided what I wanted for lunch.  Still can't decide.    AF must definitely be on her way -  ,   and indecisive!


----------



## Nix76

I'm the same when AF is due Julie.  I have been known to sit on the kitchen floor and throw a tantrum like a 2 year old when on AF and hungry


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie...Don't worry i didn't feel forgotten  I've been keeping a bit of a low profile this week as i think it makes the time go quicker   Sorry that you are feeling  . I hope its not a sign of AF

Tiny i had to use frozen this time because i had my basting on good friday and the lab was closed. I must say it did seem a miniscule amount in the test tube  i'm sure there was still enough  there though. 

EG KFC yum..I haven't had one of those in such a long time..i really fancy one now  unfortunately i too am being good and i'm having homemade red pepper and butternut squash soup..will have lots of bread and butter though so i don't think it's actually that healthy..One of my five a day though


----------



## zarzar

Actually Julie now you come to mention it i'm feeling pretty   myself..don't know why


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well, I finally decided on baked beans on wholemeal toast for lunch, then burnt the beans coz I was posting on another thread on FF!   Definitely feeling hormonal!  I always get forgetful and klutzy before AF arrives.   

Zarzar - Glad you didn't feel left out.     Homemade soup is yummy, but as I'm allergic to peppers it wouldn't stay in me long enough to count as one of my five a day!    Baked beans count tho' I think?  Plus I've had orange/strawberries freshly juiced this am.  Hope your   mood is nothing to do with AF hun ... perhaps it's my mood affecting yours - I really hope not.  I might have to go and kick myself up the   in a minute.

Nix - Not sure I've ever thrown a full on tantrum, despite feeling really  .  I generally get   and that makes me  .  Would rather just get all the AF hormones over and done with this weekend so I can go to work Tuesday feeliing more "normal".  Would also prefer not to be all   for my birthday as well.

I need to try and get something for DH's anniversary gift - been out this am and found nothing!  It's 7 years so is supposed to be copper or wool ... was thinking of just giving him a 1p coin!   I was actually hoping to find some copper cufflinks (I know they are out there) but he will probably just end up with a jumper.  As you've probably guessed I'm not really in the mood for it today.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie

Sorry you burnt your beans   i think they do count as one of your 5 a day though  

I don't feel like its AF on its way. I think its more the frustration of no being able to get outside to do things and having a 4 year old treating my living room like a soft play area. It seems to have stopped raining now so hoping to get out and take the dog for a walk to get some fresh air. Also got to move my tomato plants to bigger pots..hope we get lots of veg growing this year.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, no, now I'm   about 60 minute makeover ... I'm going to have to go out shopping before I get too emotional.   telly,   hormones  

Hope the rain stays away and the sun comes out so you can enjoy your doggy walk.  X


----------



## Essex girlie

I’m so proud of me – I resisted KFC and got lovely healthy sushi instead. I’m a sushi wuss though as I can’t do raw fish but like the Californian rolls with tuna and cooked prawns. Yum!

I also am prize clutz when AF is due and during AF and sometimes after AF – actually now I come to think about it I’m probably only not clumsy about 3 days per month! I get so frustrated with myself though especially when I walk into walls and trip up over my own feet several times before I’ve even left the house!

Anyway I’m off for the weekend now – still got loads of work to do so not going home unfortunately but going to put my head down and tank through the workload.

Have a lovely weekend everyone and         to all those on 2ww.
Leech is lonely and needs another BFP to keep her company!

Byeeeeee!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'll volunteer to keep Leech company!!!!   It would be lovely if it was a little group actually       

EG - Well done on resisting the KFC.  Like you I've had Sushi for beginners which was lovely but not sure how I'd feel about full on raw fish.  You made me   reading about what a clutz you are too.  Sometimes I think I am just a danger to myself!  I was told by our Company Sister that I have limited spatial awareness    It just means there is at least a reason for being a clumsy whatsit sometimes.  Anyway, have a lovely weekend honey ... oh it is lonely here at the weekends.


----------



## marmaladeboo

evening ladies,  busy wee thread today, 

sorry no personals, took a while to catch up and am tired, sending out   and lots of   to you all though.

Went out for a meal with DH tonight, have not been out together for a meal since starting tx due to aches, jabs or tiredness.  Was very nice had seafood pasta, yum.  Am due to test on tues, have to get bloods done at clinic, have been getting some strange pains and sensations across my tummy (quite low), don't feel like usual af symtoms, but then who knows how they will be after all the meds, just taking each day as it comes.

Hope everyone is well x

p.s. Zarzar just noticed we share a wedding anniversary, i got married in 04, going to Turkey to celebrate anniversary


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, hope you all had good evenings (especially Lou, the birthday girl),

Marmaladeboo - Glad you had a lovely meal out ... seafood pasta ... yum.  TX does seem to get in the way doesn't it, but it's gotta be worth it.    &    for your test on Tuesday  ...... pains/sensations sound good, so lets hope you are the next one to join Leech!

Hope you all have exciting weekends planned - I need to actually do some of the chores I've been avoiding all week   plus we have a 4 year old's birthday party this pm.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hope that CookieSal and Lou enjoyed your birthdays  

  to Faithful, hope the basting went well, lots of rest for you this weekend  

    Tiny, Amanda, KP, EG, Nix, Marmaladaboo, Zarzar, your all at different stages,   the follies are growing, the basting is ok and the 2ww’s go quickly

 Leech, you are my inspiration at the moment!

Julie I really hope that it isn’t AF due for you, maybe my bad mood from a couple of days ago is catching – I normally get like that before AF too, but so far so good. In fact, from today I am one day further than I got last month.  I must have been conscious of that because I was dreaming about AF arriving last night. I have been having some really vivid uncomfortable dreams over the past few nights.   

Well I didn’t have time to get on here yesterday afternoon as I thought that I would pop into town to buy a new pair of shoes. Two hours later I had a pair of trousers, 3 tops/jumpers and a lot of make up (new makeup counter opened and they did me a make-over and I’m such a sucker for things like that…..) but no shoes     that is so typical me, spend about five times I intended and don’t even get what I needed! 

Not a lot happening on my 2ww which I’m ecstatic about, my (o) (o) which are big anyway I would say are more full but not in the way that they usually are ….so hoping this is a good sign….

Oh and last thing DH finally made his big decision on Thursday re his job, resigned yesterday (we expecting the fall out on Monday as it won’t have been well received) and fingers crossed he starts his new job in June. He has 12 weeks notice but due to the job he does it is more than likely he will have to serve his notice at home or will be released early. If this is the case we might use the opportunity and bring IVF forward as we would need to go to London for that……..so may things happening but all good…….I feel like a big weight has been lifted and that we can carry on with our lives now.

Hi Julie, you just posted whilst I was doing this, pleased to see someone else around on a Sat morning!


----------



## kaz1418

Hiya everyone not been on this thread for a while been more into chat room its top if anyone else wants to join us!!!!!   

Wondered if anyone could help me. I had iui treatment in jan which was BFN, missed treatment in feb due to stuff going on. Anyway got all my tx ready for march, however not come on the day meant to, now its 5 days later still no AF. I dont even feel like i am due to come on if you know what I mean. Can tx make periods irregular? Scared to do a preg test. 

No way could I be preg when not had treatment could I ? Find that hard to believe!! after trying for so long!!

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank goodness I'm not just talking to myself today  

Kaz1418 - Hello ... not "spoken" before and I don't seem to be able to get into the chat room.... will pm Tony today to find out what the problem is.  I'm not sure if tx can interrupt your usual cycle/periods, as I've only had 1 iui in Feb and unfortunately my AF arrived as usual.  We couldn't have tx this month due to clinic being closed  .  It sounds really   if you don't feel at all like your AF is due, and I understand about being scared to do a pg test.  I'm having natural IUI so not sure if meds make a big difference.  Actually, reading this back, I'm not really much help at all am I ... still I hope at least you won't feel alone.    Good luck anyway honey.  X

Wiggywoo - Morning sweetie ... so glad this thread isn't just gonna ground to a halt this weekend .. feeling like I need to FF company particuarly badly today.  Don't worry, I don't think I caught your bad mood - I think its all mine!  One day further than last month is BRILLIANT!!!!        for you that this is your miracle month!  It was so funny reading about your shopping ... sounds vaguely familiar   ..... I am keeping away from shops whilst I'm so hormonal ... Lord alone knows what I'll end up coming home with  .  Great news about your DH decision and resignation ... it's so hard to reach the decision but usually a huge relief when it's done.  I had a 2nd job last year for 3 months (prior to dx) and resigned as it was just too much.  It was SO hard to leave but I knew it was what I had to do. I really hope this is the month for you when everything falls into place hun.   

I'm about to have a rant .... so look away if you don't want to hear it ......... an old "friend" called and upset me (as usual).  She has 2 kids and has been trying for her 3rd, and just had a 3rd m/c.  Please don't think I'm heartless, because I am devastated she has had such a bad time, but she is just SO smug about her already "perfect" family (her words not mine).  She just kept saying "I'm so lucky I can get pg so easily", and "at least I know that's not a problem".       I don't need to hear all that.  Not today!  Right rant over ... back to "normal".

Well, I must get going ... need to paint my nails and dry my hair before this party (I'm helping my friend to set it all up before it starts).

Hope you are having better days than me ... will check in later this pm to find out .  's &  's to everyone.


----------



## CookieSal

Question re medicated IUI procedure:

Can you tell me roughly how many appts /scans will be involved?  I know it probably varies depending on how you respond to the drugs but what did you experience?

Scan 1 is day 1-3

Is Scan 2 around day 8?

Is there another one before insemination?

Insemination around what day of cycle?

I am just trying to figure out what I will need to take into account with work.....


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi cookie - just popped on and saw your post. No idea if my clinic is typical but my month goes like this:

When AF starts I ring clinic and book a scan for day 9 of my cycle.
I start injections on day 2 and do them for the next 7 days (bringing me up to my scan date)
Scan shows if my follies are big enough (they were OK at this point last time) 
Go home and do 'release' injection that evening and then back in for basting 36 hours later (day 11).

So all in all I only have 2 visits to the clinic and the day 9 scan is usually early in the morning (7.30am) so I'm not late  for work. I am lucky in that I have a great boss who knows I'm having treatment and he allows me to have basting day as compassionate leave and then work from home the following day so that I dont' have to do battle with the london underground system!

Hope all of that helps - I know some clinics do scans right at the start of the cycle but I'm not sure if this is for girls who have problems with follies that don't go away or cysts etc.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Cookie
Each clinic is very different - I have been to 2 and they were totally different. 
First one - call on day 1 of AF to let clinic know - usually took clomid from day 2 - 6, scan on day 10 to see follie size and lining. Then used OPK, when detect surge go for insemination - my clinic did 2 - on day 1 had pregnyl jab after insem, then 2nd insem on day 2 - usually for me this is around day 15ish. Blood test on day 21 to check ovulated. Test day 14 days after 2nd insem. 
Second clinic - call on day 1 of AF, take clomid again, scan on day 10 and bloods to monitor hormones and then scans and bloods every other day or so until they tell you to do jab 36 hours before insem. They did one insem then just wait for test day. 
Also will depend on your personal situation and drugs I suppose - all very confusing!!
Hope this helps.
Day 2 or 3 depending how you count it of 2ww for me - nothing to report! Having to do another pregnyl jab tomorrow to support my progesterone which might be the cause of my early spotting - not looking forward to it but DP will do it again. 
It is really grotty here in Yorkshire today - a lovely morning now rain and wind!!
Hope you are all having a nice weekend. 
Tiny x


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks for your replies ladies - I know my clinic does a scan day 1-3 but from what you say it sounds as if it's not too busy that week otherwise.  

Best of luck to both of you


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi, just popped on to see if there was anyone around, don't fancy watching a football results ticker across the bottom of the t.v. for the next hour!

Cookiesal, there isn't anything that I can add to what Tiny and EG have already told you, but wishing you lots of luck for when it all starts. Have you got long to go until AF arrives?

Julie,       some of our so-called friends can be just down right nasty sometimes can't they     even if we chose not to tell people the detail of what we are going through it doesn't take a genius to consider that something might be going on and to act accordingly. In some sort of warped way I wonder whether they do it on purpose because they are feeling down and so they want to other people to feel that way too.   When my friend fell pregnant six months ago she told me on the day she did the test and then proceeded to say that it wouldn't be long for me etc etc, she just sounded so patronising and as I was having an awful AF at the time I'm a little embarassed to say that I didn't respond very well    And another friend having given birth last January is pregnant again and told everyone after 6 weeks, I just felt that she was being arrogant in the way that she's done it once before she can do it again.     Here I go, now it's my turn to rant!!!

I hope that the party went well and that it has taken your mind off things, lots of       for this month. 

Lots of love Wiggy xx


----------



## CookieSal

Don't get me started on that topic...one of my good friends at work had a m/c at around 20 weeks    Within weeks of this another colleague got pg and started telling people immediately - she couldn't have been more than 4-5 weeks at that point - and has proceeded to incessantly talk about it the entire time, moan about how fat she is getting, buying baby clothes every lunchtime and showing them off....now I understand that she is excited and that's lovely for her but a little bit of consideration wouldn't go amiss.  Another colleague (yes it's baby boom at my work at the moment) is also pg and at almost the same stage but has been so much less in your face about it and I respect her so much for it.  Such a delicate situation  

Wiggy - my AF should be here in 2 weeks, CD 13 today and I got the PEAK reading on my monitor this morning which means I ovulated so it's just a waiting game now to see how long the cycle will be.  I am usually very regular (28/29 days) but this is my first cycle since Prostap jabs and my lap so I don't know how my poor little body is going to react.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you ladies for listening & responding to my rant. I'm afraid I'm "still on one", so feel free to switch off if you can't stand me moaning any more. (I'm boring myself!).

My "friend" has known that we were having problems and knows my dx and the tx required. At the beginning she said I shouldn't go for any tests to see if there was anything wrong in case we got upset (great support), then when we got dx she changed her mind and said good job you went . She said she was surprised we hadn't had to pay for any of the tests up to that point and that it must have cost the NHS a lot (about 6 blood tests, S/A and HSG), and was very unsupportive when we were trying to figure out how to get the money together for tx - just said "you can't really NOT do it can you, not with your dx".   She keeps saying "oh I know exactly how you are feeling". HOW!!! Please don't get me wrong, I support anyone trying to have as many children as they want, and I am really sorry that she has had so many problems recently, but she constantly seems to rub my nose in her "perfect family". GRRRRR!!!! Like Cookiesal said, a little bit of consideration would just be nice. Right, rant #2 over and done with.

CookieSal - Thank goodness one of your colleagues has a sensitive bone in her body, but so sorry about the lady who doesn't. I'd love to get big and fat again and I wouldn't ever complain about it. Good news on ov'ing today - hope that your Prostap won't affect your cycle too much. 

Wiggywoo - I don't know how I manage to stay so reasonable when I'm talking to my friend - especially when my hormones are rampaging at the moment. So sorry to hear you are surrounded by some equally insensitive friends. . The party was OK - but gutted I didn't get a go on the bouncy castle. It was my friend's little girls party, and my friend has been the most FANTASTIC support over all our IF things. I thank God for the day that she came into my life - I don't think I would be sane quite so sane if it wasn't for her.

Thanks again everyone who is reading my miserable "me" post and hope you all have good evenings and sweet dreams. 's & 's to you all.


----------



## chocolateellie

Oh, God, I looooove friends like that. No, really. ARRRGH!  

Am feeling much calmer now about injections. Going to a VIP party at snooker club where BIL works tonight with DH's family (but not DH as he's working). Not really looking forward to it as I'm working all weekend and would rather just cuddle up in front of the TV, but it's a charity fundraiser... Bah.

Hope you're having a good weekend and all the birthdays have been good lately.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech

If you check in today   honey!  Next year you'll have a birthday card saying "Happy Birthday Mummy" on it!

I hope you have a fabulous day, full of being spoilt rotten.

The sun is out in Wiltshire, so hope it shines on you for your special day.

XXXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hiya

It's been very quiet on here this weekend. Hope everyone is having a good one. Happy birthday to Leech, Hope you had a fab Birthday 

Well I'm on day 10 of my 2ww now and the time seems to have slowed right down and friday seems ages away now. I'm going away tomorrow for a few days so hopefully that should make the time go more quickly. I have been having some quite sharp twinges over the past couple of days and i don't know what that could be. It doesn't feel like AF though..sometimes i get that dull ache of AF but most of the time just these sharp twinges. I feel like i'm sending myself   analysing everything and I just want to know now. I also feel like a fat heffer but i've just been so hungry over the past few days too 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.  Enjoy the rest of your sunday

take care

zarzar


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Evening everyone

Just popping on ff to wish Leech a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY....36, you are now officially older than me (for 2 days anyway and then I'll catch you back up on Tuesday  )  How does 36 feel? I'm not looking forward to being 36, thought I'd be a Mum of 3 by then!

I hope you've had a lovely birthday and little creme egg is behaving and not making you too sick on your birthday.

Julie - no matter how close you've been over the years, with friends like that I'd keep my distance for a while if I was you.  You need to think about yourself at the minute and only surround yourself with those who are supportive and thoughtful, otherwise us ff girls will come around and give your friend      

Zarzar, Wiggywoo, Marmaladeboo, Amanda, Faithful & Tiny (sorry if I've missed anyone) -     for the 2ww, testing date isn't long off for some of you girls and there seems to be some positive signs.  Good Luck for next week and I'm   for lots of BFP on here.  

Lou - Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow (keep us informed) and I hope you've had a lovely birthday weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

I've had a lovely couple of days, just me and DH all weekend having some quality time together.  I'm on day 23 of cycle, no sign of AF or anything else, but we're quite chilled this month, as although we had all the drugs we didn't go ahead with the basting (due to Easter) just lots of BMS, so no BIG expectations this month.

Catch up with you all next week
Love
MM


----------



## chocolateellie

Finally a day I can keep up with!  

Hope you have a good break, zarzar-- I'm hoping Friday brings you good news.   Are you on progesterone at all (I'm sure you've said and I just forgot/am too lazy to go back through and find it.)

Hope everyone's having a relaxing weekend. Today has flown past because party/DH came in late/clocks changed and I worked a very long day today (9:30-. I'm ready for a relaxing evening playing scrabulous and cuddling my DH.

MM-- glad to hear you had a nice few days to yourselves, and you never know-- in between cycles are sometimes magic for some!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Good evening .... it really has been quiet here this weekend ... I didn't expect to see anyone else today except me.

Zarzar - Sorry to hear you are still feeling a bit   with all the 2ww stuff, but great news you are going away for a few days.  I am sure it will help to take your mind off things.  It's GREAT that you don't feel like AF is on her way ... I think twinges are fine and normal.  I'm not quite so positive ... in fact I'm expecting AF to arrive any time soon ... knowing me, probably on my birthday  .  Anyway .....   &   till she finally arrives.  I'd love to be proved wrong.  

MM - Hello honey.  Thank you for listening to my rant(s).  I totally agree about keeping a distance, and that's what I've been doing.  We used to see each other at least once a month (she moved away about 1.5hrs drive) but only saw her once briefly since my dx.  I've texted a few times (which feels safe), but have only spoken twice this year.  DH only answered the phone yesterday am, because he didn't recognise the number.  I'm blessed with some really fabulous friends who are very supportive, and that kind of makes up for the   ones.  

So Zarzar/MM/Baygirl - Have you got any plans for your birthdays yet?  Hope you won't just be having boring days at work.  I've got a doc's appt first thing (to discuss changing my HRT) - way to start a birthday  , then lunch with Mum & Dad and evening meal with DH and a lovely friend and her hubby.  I wasn't really up for celebrating (as I'm 37  ), but my friend persuaded me to go out, and now I'm glad I agreed.

Well, I must get my nails done, have a bath and get dd's lunch ready for nursery.

Catch up with you all soon ... wonder if it'll be as busy as usual tomorrow?

Hope you have good evenings and sweet dreams.   's &  's.

Chocolateellie - Just seen your post hun.  .  Sorry you've been stuck at work today and not out enjoying the sunshine.  Enjoy your relaxation time. XXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good weekend. It was nice weather today here, really sunny, yesterday was horrible and rainy all day.

Leech -    I can't keep up with all these birthdays there's so many of them at the moment!!!

Zarzar - Have a good few days away, hope it's good news for you on Friday.

MM - Glad you're feeling chilled this month, it makes such a difference doesn't it when you don't have any expectations.


Julie - You're friend sounds like a complete pain, I think you're wise to keep your distance. It's amazing how many "friends" helpful comments are so hurtful.  Unless they've been through it how can they possibly expect to understand.  Rant as much as you like!


hi to wiggywoo, cookiesal, amandafoli, KP, Tiny, chocaletellie and anyone else I've missed.


I went for basting on Friday which slightly uncomfortable as my cervix was in the wrong place or something!! But it wasn't too bad. Went for scan on sat to check that I had ovulated which I had.  So now just got to wait, already feeling PMA disappearing!!

See you in the morning

Faithful x


----------



## zarzar

Morning all

Faithful glad your basting went well on friday. Really   that this is the one for you. Hope you are getting a chance to put your feet up and relax.

Julie How are you feeling? sorry you have had to put up with your insensitive friend. I would just try and avoid people like that if I were you. it sounds like you have lots of other lovely people to supoort you 

Malteaser you sound like you and your dh have had a lovely time this weekend.. I hope that the relaxation and the   has worked for you 

Marmalade going to turkey for your anniversary sounds fab. I hope you have a lovely time. DH and I wanted to go to Kefalonia, where we went for our honeymoon but unfortunately we couldn't get away. We're going to see a Midsummer Nights Dream and in Stratford instead. Not as exotic but i'm sure we'll have a lovely evening. 

Ellie i'm not taking any med and Can i ask what is scrabulous? 

Wiggy how are you feeling? not long till test day for you, are getting nervous? Really   you get good news on wed.

Amanda How are you? When do you test? i've got a feeling its soon. Really   for you too

Hi to Lou, Leech, KP, Tiny, Nix, Cookiesal and anyone else i've missed. Anyone who's having a birthday this week hope you have a fab day and get lots of lovely pressies.  

I'm off now, be back friday...hope to see some   when i get back

Take care all

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well ladies you have been chatty, I am reading through the 7 pages I have missed out on so no personals yet...

Well I had a fab birthday girls, got lots of money which I have spent on clothes and 3 bunches of flowers so all very nice, back to normallity today though, going for my counselling for the egg sharing this afternoon, but hopefully will catch up with you all before that


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls !

Too much to catch up on, so no personals I'm afraid !!

Glad you had a good birthday Lou  

Nix


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning  

Was thinking I'd have at least a page of catch ups to read through, but where are you all?

Lou - Great to hear you had a lovely birthday ... and always nice to get money so you can choose your own things. Flowers are always great too - I rarely have many these days .... think DH is beyond buying his old wifey some flowers.     I really hope everything goes ok with your counselling appointment this pm.   .  You are doing a fantastic thing honey.  

Zarzar - You probably won't even read this honey, but I hope you have a lovely few days away.  Weather is supposed to be getting better, so hope you have lots of sunny days.

MM - Glad you had a nice relaxing weekend with DH.  Sending you lots of   for a natural BFP very soon (not sure how long your cycle is, but guess test day can't be too far away).       

Leech - Hope you enjoyed your birthday honey. XX

ChocolateEllie - Is scrabulous, scrabble on ********?  My DH is addicted to the poker which is on ********  .

Wiggy - Not much longer now & I'm hoping Leech will have lots of us joining her this week.    

Amanda - Hope your weekend was OK honey and you got all the work sorted before starting your hol's.  Hope you enjoy your time off.  

KP/Tiny/Nix/Cookiesal - Hello ladies, hope you are all well. 

Done some shopping for anniversary meal tonight (salmon/baby new potatoes in minted butter/veg and mandarin cheesecake for afters), hoovering and one load of laundry.  Heading off shortly for my Indian Head Massage, which I've never had before but I'm really looking forward too.  Perhaps it'll take my mind of the approaching AF, which I am sure is on her way.  

's &  's to you all.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Julie

Not sure if everyone is switching to loggin on in the evening as it's been busier then.  Tell that DH of yours to treat you to some nice flowers or else    Must say your dinner tonight sounds lovely      making me hungry

So let me catch up with everybody, who is on the 2ww?  What are your test dates??  Come on girls       lets get those BFP's rolling in.

Where is everybody else with their tx?  Sorry completley lost track I think I have officially gone mad now I am 30 as can't seem to get to grips with anything


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - You think you've lost it at 30 ... wait till 36 and perimonpausal - I'm surprised I remember who I am sometimes, I am so  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know, I just don't feel I am up to speed with anything probably after the mad weekend hey


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All,

Works been crazy this morning so only just got a chance to log on.

Went for scan this morning and the great news is I have 3 good size follies (18.5, 22, and 27.5mm!) and one little one that ‘doesn’t count’ thank god (my clinic won’t go ahead with more than 3). So I’m doing HCG injection tonight and in for basting on Wed morning. 

Mind you I had 3 good follies last time and still got BFN – but at least it’s a start!

Was really excited for my first IUI but this time I’m feeling really nervous – I think it’s the realisation that if this doesn’t work I’ve only got one more go before IVF.  And that thought just makes me  

Anyway – sorry for me me me post. What I need is some BFP’s to let me know that IUI does work – come on girls!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats good news EG, sending you lots of        for basting Wednesday


----------



## Nix76

EG - that's great news!  Good luck for basting on Wedneday   

As for me - I'm still waiting for AF to show.  Why is it always late when you actually want it to arrive    Am hoping it'll be here this week as I really jsut want to get started on what my DH has taken to calling the "stabbing".  Should I be worried that he is looking forward to that part so much   

Julie - your anniversary meal sounds lovely!  He's a lucky man  

Lou - I think I lost the plot at 30 too.......there's no hope for me now  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix here is an AF dance for you come on show yourself for our Nix


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Lou.

Today I am wearing very nice white knickers in the hope that that might work


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Nix, here's hoping for your AF - there are lots of us really really    not to have one again for 9 months!! So very happy for you to have yours  
Essexgirlie - would love to give you the proof that IUI and specifically for me that DIUI does work     for test day 10th April. Good luck with tx - you will be joining me on the madness that is the 2WW!!     Follies sound good. Like you this is it, then IVF which I really really don't want - one injection takes it out of me and DP did that, I just don't know that I can cope with daily ones and EC and all that.   
Julie - Indian head massages are lovely, I am sure you will enjoy - the only thing when I had one (though not with others) I did develop a really bad head later - all the toxins going apparantly - would suggest drinking lots of water. Enjoy  
Hi Lou - you are doing a really good thing - don't think they want my eggs - too old!!!!  My test day is 10th April    
Hi to everyone else - must get on with my planning - I am a teacher and have quite a bit to do and keep getting distracted  
              
Love Tiny xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Tiny21       you get that BFP on 10th April hun, how is your 2ww going, are you feeling


----------



## scootergirl

I'm new to FF but just noticed EG is on 2nd IUI (like me) and due basting on Weds (like me)  I'll also have one more IUI (on NHS) before going to IVF.  Fingers crossed for Weds!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Lou
Going fine - just trying not to do much and feel a bit achey because of that!! Working today though - planning for school. No symptoms but at this very early stage wouldn't expect any, trying to eat well and drink water etc. Nothing to report yet!
Glad you had a lovely birthday. 
Hi Scootergirl - welcome and good luck for Wed - you will be one week later than me into your 2ww - let's hope there is lots of good news coming up    - IVF is my next step as well 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Scootergirl - it nice to know I'm not the only 37 year old trying for my first child!! (37 this August) Are you going to keep a 2ww diary? I did it last time and it really helped. Roll on Wednesday and the earth moving for us  

Nix -       (my attempt at AF dance)

I think my DH also gets quite into the whole injection thing - mainly because he can pretend he's some good looking ER George Clooney Doctor type - although in reality he's much more of a House, Hugh Laurie type doctor. i.e. no patience or compassion what so ever! I also have to listen to all the 'just a little prick' jokes which was funny the first time but ......

Tiny -   for you hun

Julie, Lou, KP and any others I've missed  -     to you all my lovelies!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Scootergirl  

Tiny - try and stay positive hun, just been reading your 2ww diary you seem quite focused      for that BFP hun

EG -     I wonder what my Dh will be like giving me the injections, too be honest I am really scared   about it all, was watching Discovery Channel Test Tube Babies on Saturday and it was all a bit graphic and I had goosebumps


----------



## Tiny21

Essexgirlie you made me     re your DH. I am 36 - had all gone to plan would have had a family by now but life throws these things at us doesn't it!? Trying to keep reasonably  , not feeling it really though. Glad I come across as   Lou!!! 

I normaly can only come on at night after work so it is nice to be on during the day - going to get lunch soon - it is gorgeous here, one of those days warmer outside than in though - getting quite chilly working at PC  

Hope everyone is having a good day. 
Tiny x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies,

Back from the Head Massage and it was FAB - would recommend it to anyone (apart from the greasy hair afterwards  ).

Essexgirlie -  .  Time to worry is if he dons a white coat and asks you to call him Dr.  Not sure how my DH would feel about injecting me.  Part of me things he'd love it, but I expect he'd probably be too scared to hurt me.  I'm ever in awe of all you fabulous ladies who have meds.

Lou -Stop watching scary programmes honey, you'll just freak yourself out.   for your appt this pm.

Scootergirl - Welcome & good luck.

Tiny - Thanks for the heads up about the water.  Therapist didn't mention it, but I usually drink a pint of water after yoga too, so I've gone straight to the kitchen and got a pint.  Just need to drink it now.  Glad you are resting up and feeling ok.

Nix - White knickers ... that usually does it.  For me, having an anniversary/birthday/night out/visit to the Spa or swimming usually also works  .
Not sure if DH will think he's that lucky tonight (if AF arrives), but the food should be ok - I've been really lazy coz the potatoes and veg's are already prepared.

Well, I'm off to make a sandwich - egg on seeded wholewheat today.  Yummy.  What's everyone else noshing on?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad you enjoyed it Julie, the grease is good means the massage was correct and the oils from your head were flowing....

I know but they programmes are very informative and it shows you most things so gives you a good idea of what is going to happen.

I have had haslet on brown Tesco finest seeded loaf and a spicy sweet and sour mugshot and then pineapple muller light, back on the diet and sticking to it....


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies

My poor addled brain cell can't keep track of where you all up to - now I've reached the ripe old age of gulp gulp 36 - Its gotten worse!!!  Thanks for all your birthday wishes - had a lovely family day in and just did a table of food for them to scoff on - i had a bot too as teh creme egg didn't cause me many problems over the weekend and feel ok today (fingers crossed the worst has passed) 

Good luck for this afternoon Lou - wasn't sure what time your appointment was   

Hello and good luck to everyone - I promise I will catch up with personals soon (think I need to copy and paste Julie's post - you are a good girl Julie with your long posts xx)

Is KP off today?  Hope you feeling better honey 

Brown roll with ham and tomato for me - I have been craving meat and am sorry to say I've give in and started eating it again after 18 months off it - I'm sorry to all the poor animals and I will make it up once the creme egg is born and revert back to my usual veggie diet xxx

Lots of love and hugs 

xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pineapple muller light .... fancy some yoghurt now and we've none in till I go shopping again Wednesday.

I'm the same as you with programmes - DH always says "why on earth are you watching it" when he sees me scared or tearful, but at least you see things as they really are.  See ... I'm always trying to dish out advice which I don't take myself.   

  For your diet this week honey .... now that the birthday is over you can get back to being a good girl again.  .  If my AF arrives I shall probably be eating all the chocolate in the country, so there won't be any left for you anyway.  

Leech - Hello honey.  Glad to hear you had a lovely birthday with the family, but hope DH prepared all the food so you could rest up.  Glad the little sticky creme egg allowed you to enjoy your special day.  I'm not sure if I'm a good girl or a pain in the   with my long essay's.  I am always worried I'll forget someone and offend them.  Don't worry about the meat thing ... did you ever watch the Friends episode where Phoebe was pg and Joey offered to give up meat whilst she was, so no more animals were lost.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## Nix76

Hi Scootergirl and welcome - good luck to you  

Lou - I spent a whole Sunday last year watching that programme and it freaked me out too !!!!!!

EG - I am concerned that my DH thinks "stabbing" rather than injecting and keeps doing the psycho stabbing action with the noises too   

Leech - glad you had a good birthday and that that little creme egg is behaving him/herself !!

Julie - the head massage sounds fab, I might have to book myself one soon...

Tiny - yep, just send the your AF to me hun and I'll keep everything crossed for April 10th for you  

Had a zero point veggie soup for lunch - am off for a weigh in tonight and not sure how it'll go - I missed last week cos of Easter and have been eating and drinking waaaaay too much lately.  Wish me luck !!!!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie   you sounds like my double, I always like to try and be prepared and know everything before it happens    You are definately a good girl with your long posts, I try my best but have to be careful I don't get caught on ff whilst I am supposed to be working    

Hey Leech, glad to hear your well, don't worry about eating the meat your little creme egg will need the vits its provides, probably why your craving it    My appt is 3.45pm so leaving about 10/15mins early.  KP text me earlier saying she wasn't in not sure why and I have been that busy at work not had time to text her but will do later after my appt.    

Girls have you watched the home birth diaries, I watched it and freaked out big style


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix -  .  Maybe you should offer to inject him once so he gets a feel for it!!!!  Bet that would stop him.

Lou - Confession time - I have watched Home Birth Diaries, plus pretty much every other maternity programme I can get on Sky.  It's a good job they tend to be on early in the mornings when DH is still snoring and I am suffering from insomnia.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I am so glad I am not the only one, my Dh hates them but my Mum enjoys watching them and tends to like the IVF ones helps her understand what we are going through


----------



## leechcb1

I'v been watching re-runs of portland babies and one called the baby race and i'm in floods of tears the whole time - I can't let dp see me watching them as he goes mad that I upset myself!!

Julie you are good with the posts - I will have to start writing everyones down as i'm really rude not to do personals - my dp is a meat and two veg man so there is no way he would give up meat for me!!

Best of luck for later Lou xxxx

Good luck for weigh in nix 

xx


----------



## Nix76

Julie - I suggested that and funnily enough he wasn't too keen  

Thanks Leech - I think it would take a miracle for me to have lost this week though!  

I think I've been obsessing about dieting while on this TTC break just to have something to obsess about - I'll be switching back to TTC obsession ASAP !  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix - ditto I think it helps giving us something to focus on whilst waiting to start next round of tx.

Well the sun is shining and it feels like summer in good old Leicester, I am off now so will post later or tomorrow with an update xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello lovely ladies,

I hope that all the birthday girls enjoyed their special days and were thoroughly spoiled by their respective dp’s!    

Leech, my line of thinking is that if you are craving something it is because you are lacking some of the vits & minerals in it and therefore you should eat it.   Well that’s my theory when I sit and eat chocolate each night  

Lou – lots and lots of luck with your apt this afternoon, it is a wonderful thing if you are able to do it.   How was your hot stone massage last week??

Nix – good luck with the weigh in tonight.  

Scootergirl, welcome, the ladies here have been lovely during my 2ww  

Julie, hope you’re feeling more positive today, I really felt for you when you told us about your friend      hope that your head massage has relieved some of the stress. I watch Friends over and over again and remember that episode, so funny, in fact they all are and I still laugh and never tire of them no matter how many times I’ve seen each one.

EG, great news about your follies     lots of luck for basting on Wednesday. I’m not sure what DH would be like having to inject me, we have to inject our diabetic cat twice a day and he doesn’t like doing that, well neither of us do, but I think I handle it better than him, though I’m not sure I could inject myself. Really impressed with all of you who have to do it regularly, hats off to you.  

Hi to Chocolatellie, lots of     to for  Faithful, Zarzar, Malteser and everyone else on the 2ww.

Speaking of which I am finding it hard to resist testing. Problem is, I think that test day for me should be Thurs even though we had basting done on a Wed I don’t think that I ovulated until the next day as that is when I had the usual ov pains. I have bought some hpt which means that AF will almost certainly arrive now. Apart from (o) (o) being a bit bigger (they are big anway  ) I don’t really feel anything else. If I concentrate for long enough I can feel twinges and dull cramps but they don’t last for long, having said that it’s not different to any other time AF has arrived. So confused, nervous, excited and scared. Want to feel positive but holding back because although there’s 10% it might happen, that means it’s a 90% it won’t. So frustrating.

Lovely weekend, sun shining yesterday and managed to get out for a lovely bike ride, just on the flat nothing strenuous but it got all those feel good endorphins going


----------



## Buntyboo

Ive kinda forgotten all the posts - but wanted to stop by and say Hi again. . . 

ohhh Wiggywoo - Step away from the Pee sticks honey, otherwise you may get yourself upset testing too early (been there on that one)  

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi bunty how are you doing?     Are you still feeling unsure about your next treatment, have you got long to go?

Wiggy xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Bunty - good to "see" you again!

Right girls, I'm off.

Quick question before I go...........do you think the other people at weight watchers will be offended if I strip off completly to be weighed, it might be help tip the scales in my favour   

Nix.


----------



## Wiggywoo

there's only one way to find out if they would be offended.........


----------



## leechcb1

Nix that is completey normal in our Slimming world - try the one leg on the scale/ half on half off approach as well!!! works a treat - Good luck 

I'm off myself - appetite is coming back I'm getting a curry on the way home and gonna sit and watch rubbish tv all night (DP at work!!!)

See you all tomorrow 

xx


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi Wiggy

I chop and change on a daily basis, some days im really positive and thinking I can do the tx, other days i want to run for the hills and forget all about it.  

Heard today that my friends daughter is expecting her first baby, she's only 20 and i remember being there when she was a baby, longing and wondering how long it would be before I had children.  I never expected my god child to have children before I did, I dont know how to feel, its so wrong to feel resentful and jealous, and im truely happy for her, but its hard to deal with.

Nix - Good luck with the scales tonight, u could try levetating over them !
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix - do it anyway.  It'll take everyone's mind off whether they've gained or lost.     

Leech - Wow a curry .... mmmmm... haven't had a good one for a while.  Glad to hear you can stomach it & your appetite is coming back .... I hardly ate for my first 4 months with dd.  Hope you enjoy your quiet evening with the TV.  Think we might watch "Atonment" which DH bought me for our wed ann.

Bunty - Hello honey.  Nice to "see" you about. X

Wiggywoo - Hello ... sorry to hear you are feeling all tempted to test early.   I've reported you to the  ... they are watching you!  Just 2/3 more sleeps honey ... keep patient and I really   it will be worth the wait.  I used to watch Friends all the time, but needed to stop watching because I think I knew all the scripts off by heart.  They are SO funny though.  I love all the characters.  

Nix - Stab him anyway ... then he'll know what you're experiencing  .  Perhaps he's only joking because he's nervous honey.  Good luck anyway.

Well, that's it for me today, coz if I spend tonight on FF I don't think I will make it till my 8th Wed Ann.  .  I hope you all have fabulous evenings and sweet dreams.  Plus, I won't be about till tomorrow night because I can't check in at work (or I'll get sacked!).  So .........

Zarzar/Malteser Maiden/Baygirl  -      for tomorrow ladies.  No puns about April Fools (I was nearly one myself) ... you have all been a FANTASTIC support to me recently, and I wish you lots of fabulous things for tomorrow.  I hope the sun shines all day and you are all spoilt rotten.

Catch up with you all soon (hopefully still in this home).   's &  's to everyone.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Julie hope you and DH have a lovely anniversary evening together, you deserve it


----------



## amandalofi

Hi everyone...hope you are all well 

Not been on for a few days & it takes ages to catch up 

 to all fellow 2wws....

Lou - saw your bubbles were not on 7 (and so of our other ladies too) so have blown you some 

EG & Scootergirl - good luck for wednesday

   to all our birthday girls for tomorrow..hope you all have a fab day.

Julie - Happy anniversary for today.

Wiggywoo...Bunty is right...keep away from the pee sticks....I have not brought any this month to help resist the temptation.

Hi & hugs to everyone else I have missed.

This 2ww has not been too bad for me this time round as I really don't think it has worked.  Having occassional cramps still and expecting AF to show later this week but having a nice few days off with DD & no work which is best of all.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

I've not been on today as I've been doing mad sorting and cleaning - still haven't finished!!!


Hi scootergirl and welcome - all the best for your tx.

I'm afraid that although I've read very quickly all of the posts today, i really can't remember much about them.

Lou - Hope your appointment went well, what do they tell you at these things, I've always wondered?!

Amanda - You never know, it still might have worked.  I really hope so, but glad it's gone quite quick anyway.  I think it helps when it's over the hols don't you?

Wiggy - try and hold out until at least Wednesday!  They told me to test 2 weeks to the day from basting so I can't see why it would be any different for you? 

Anyway - got to go and clean the bathroom!!!

Faithful x


----------



## scootergirl

AAAAAAAAARGH!!  I've just gone loopy and did the hysterical crying thing....and I was so sure I was going to hold it together this cycle.  Mascara everywhere. DP gone out to the gym to avoid the accusations...I've decided it's all his fault for smoking!  I just went to my GP to find out about referrals for IVF or ICSI (the clinic I'm currently going to only offers IUI) and she mentioned that if DP is smoking then it makes 'a huge difference'.  I went ballistic when I got home.. poor him.  It's fair to say though that I've given up drinking and kickboxing and socialising etc etc all 'for the cause' and he's still smoking.  Do any of you girls know if it really does make such a difference?

GP also said I shouldn't have acupuncture but that I need to believe it's going to work and maintain a PMA.  Easier said than done!

I can't take the pressure and the drugs are making me blub..


----------



## Buntyboo

Ohhh scootergirl, poor you 

I dont know how much smoking affects sperm, I know how it affects femaile fertility, just never investigated male, but im sure someone will know and get back to you soon.

Cant understand why GP is saying no to accupuncture ?  Most GP's are supportive of hollistic treatments to compliment traditional methods - did she give a reason ?


----------



## marmaladeboo

evening ladies,

busy thread today  

Julie hope you and DH are having a great anniversary

Scootergirl - sorry don't have definative answer about smoking except when i went for consultation they said it was good i had never smoked and that Dh had given up a few years before, i know what youmean about feeling that it is us that makes all the sacrifices, i.e.no caffiene, gym, alcohol etc etc, my DH thinks its a sacrifice to gove up drinking for two weeks before basting  


Amanda - thinking of you, try to remain positive

Wiggywoo - try not to test early, not long to go

EG great news on your follies, good luck for basting

hello to everyone else i have not mentioned personally, sorry don't mean to miss you out my thoughts are with you x

Test day tomorrow - aaargh


----------



## chocolateellie

Scrabulous is online scrabble. I don't know about ********, but I just play on scrabulous.com. 

EG-- good news about the follies!

Wiggy-- I am a testaholic. Admitting it is the first step, you know.  

Amanda-- I'm curious because I'll be doing tx at the same place-- do you wait for a blood test or test at home or just wait for af? (this is question number one of about 20 billion-- you've been warned!)

Everybody else-- hope you're having a good day. 

I've decided to look for a new job. I like the company I work for, but they're starting to take the mickey a little bit-- "promoting" me but not giving any more money.   I've been putting it off because I keep thinking if I manage to somehow get myself pregnant, then I'll have been there six months and qualify for more leave money, but it's just not worth it and who knows-- it could be another year or more and I shouldn't keep putting it off.

That, and the sunshine has me in such a good mood. I obviously needed daylight badly.


----------



## lindap

evening ladies,

haven't been on for a while been unwell and I'm just getting over the cold so though i would come on and try to catch up but so much is going on it may take a while. 

well i had my 12CD scan today and have 3 follies 2x24.1mm and 1x13mm and lining is 12.5, so basting is going ahead on wed    ,

i also see I'm not alone on this good luck eg & scootergirl and all other girlie's on 2ww hope we all get some good news    .

hope every one else is doing fine


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Marmaladeboo, good to hear from you, I had thought that it was your test day today but didn't want to ask......lots of         for tomorrow, how do you feel, any symptons?

Hi Ellie, I'm trying so hard to stay away from the pee sticks but I can just see them sitting upstairs in the cabinet.....I've never gotten to the stage when I might have to test so just being able to do so is quite exciting for me in itself.   Like you, I am loving the sunshine and the longer lighter evenings which has just put me in a fab mood,   I'll have some good news and stay in this great mood  

Hi Scootergirl, I too can't answer your question re the smoking either but I can totally sympathise about giving everything up and not feeling that your dp is making the same effort. My dh has made an effort to cut down on alcohol, but his idea of cutting down and mine is very different.    Also, he doesn't really think about how much caffeine he drinks either and I can tell you it's a lot more than he thinks. I think the wake up call for him was when we went for our second tx and he was told that his little soldiers were depleted from the previous month and there weren't that many then.   Since he has at least started to take some supplements and eat brazil nuts, that sort of thing. I don't want to put him down, he is my world and I couldn't exist without him, but I wonder what would have to happen for him to give up, say alcohol completely for any length of time. The ony thing I would say that, although I haven't done it, I imagine giving up smoking is probably the most difficult thing of all.......    

Hi lindap, just saw your post, lots of luck and   for wednesday, seems that you have a couple of good follies there


----------



## Button76

Hi Everyone

Used to post on here so pop on from time to time to see how you are all doing.

Post from Scootergirl caught my eye about acupuncture.

As Buntyboo said most clinics are supportive of acupuncture.  I go to UCH in London and they are actually running a trial for people undergoing IVF with acupuncture.  Out of all the holistic therapies there are this is one where there is a lot more evidence to suggest that it may well be beneficial.  I have been having it for over a year and although I am yet to get my BFP I will definitely be continuing with it.

Good Luck to you all.  

Button xxx


----------



## Tiny21

HI everyone
How annoying - just started typing a post and PC went all weird when I tried to get little smileys up!! It was a bit  really!!

Anyway, was just saying I was really up to date earlier, been a way for a few hours and there are loads of posts - will try my best but apols to anyone I don't mention   are with you.

Julie - hope you are having a fab anniversary - enjoy. 
Marmaladeboo - well done for staying away from testing     for tomorrow. Same to you Wiggywoo 
Scootergirl - I am really anti smoking so might not be the best person to ask - I don't know the facts though - my DP, before we knew he had the problem, and things weren't happening stopped everything and went really healthy just to try and help - hopefully your other half will as well. Sorry you had a bad time earlier - they sometimes just come from nowhere don't they   
Lindlap - good luck to you. You will be a week later than I was, everything crossed - good follies. Hi Ellie. 
Faithful - good to you for lots of cleaning!!  I have done some today but also been working so not too much, got DP to hoover when he got home - trying to avoid things like that. 
Hi button - just saw your post - nice to hear from you again. 
HI to everyone else and sorry for not mentioning you - need to go and do my diary now. [fly]

                   [/fly]
Love Tiny xx


----------



## marmaladeboo

wiggywoo, thanks, feel ok other than tired most of the time, had few symptoms, don't know if they are down to af or implantation.  Few twinges and tummy looks huge but trying not to over analyse it. what will be will be.  Will post tomorrow once i know for sure (after telling DH of course)

hi to everyone else x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

marmaladeboo - hope you get your bfp tomorrow.

scootergirl - DH's just don't get it do they, mine doesn't smoke but does drink a lot at work functions etc. He did give up for the whole of January which i was pleased about and he has tried to cut it down since. It has taken me 3 years to persuade him to do this though   I don't know about the smoking as I've never had to look into that, but it doesn seem to be a question that they always ask. I've been having acupuncture whilst having tx, have had it for over a year now.  The clinic did ask me not to do if for one cycle as I overstimulated and they wondered if that could be it, but I did it again this month and there were no problems. There's loads of evidence to say that it helps.

Tiny - Do you think I've wrecked my chances for this month by doing the vacuuming?! Must get DH to do it from now on!!

EG - well done on follies.

BYeee...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar/Malteser Maiden/Baygirl  -        

Leech - good girl getting your appetite back    

KP - morning hun, thanks for the text last night, how are you today??  

Wigglywoo - Didn't end up having the hot stone massage as the place thought I was going for it at 2pm when I booked it for 4pm, I don't finish work until 3,30pm so I wouldn't have booked it for 2pm    So I am going this Thursday at 4pm, looking forward to it.
Can I just say do not test early the pee stick police are watching you hun       and the chances are you get a negative and then get all upset when it could actually turn out to be a positive.

Hi Buntyboo  how are you?  

Nix - well how did you do last night, did you strip off??  I am going tonight and although I don't feel as though I have put on loads I haven't stuck to the plan at all over the last week  

Julie - how was the anniversary meal and I hope you had lots of   afterwards

Amanda - thanks for the bubbles hun.  Sending lots of       your way and     you get your deserved BFP  

Faithfullyhoping - aren't you a good girl doing all the cleaning, you will be needing my halo  

Scootergirl      try and stay   I know what you mean my DH was drinking when we were going for the tx even though I kep telling him not too for at least a month or so  

Marmaladeboo - Well what is your result hun??

Chocolateellie - good for you hun, go out there and get that fab job you deserve with lots of extra pennys

Lindap - Hello, good luck for tomorrow, great size follies hun

Well quite a long post from me today, can't you tell the bosses are out, ha ha.  Well me I went swimming last night and weigh in tonight not looking forward to it and     I haven't got a massive gain from the alcohol, kebab, fish and chips etc over the last week.  

As for the counselling it all went well Lynn the Counsellor was lovely, we were there for an hour just discussing how we would feel if the receipent got a BFP and in 18yrs time that child wanted to come and discuss any genetic's with me, quite complexe but all ok once discussed, was disappointed that they haven't got all my bloods back as had them done beginning of Feb but they did say they take time, so now just got to wait to hear from them.

Well the sun in shinning  in Leicester and I am feeling good as I had a great nights sleep


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls


Lou - I think that halo is well and truly yours after that epic post!! Hope weigh in is OK. But don't worry about it too much it was your birthday!   Glad the counselling went well, how did you feel about it? Strange thought really isn't it but I guess it just takes a bit to get your head around.

          to the Birthday girls!!!!

Lindap well done on the Follies - Hope all goes well for basting tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else
Faithful x


----------



## Nix76

Morning and   to our Birthday Girls !!

Well, I resisted getting weighed completely starkers, but.........I lost a 1lb !  Woo Hooo !!  Not a big loss, but a miracle that it wasn't a gain so I was very happy !

Been at work 40 mins and done nothing but catch up on posts on here, so I better do a bit of work!

Back later,

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful - I was fine with the counselling, to be honest I thought it would be alot 'deeper' if you know what I mean, the way I see it is just the same as donating a kidney, and the counsellor said the only reason the child would probably contact me is to discuss genetic things as they have been born into a loving family etc, does that make sense.

Well done Nix  on your weight loss, me too not done any work yet


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - It seems less scary when they say it's just genetics etc. Glad you're happy with it all. annoying re bloods, when are you hoping to get started? 

Nix - well done on losing 1lb.  My friend is doing SW at the moment so I know how much it means when it's going in the right direction.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful - was hoping April/May but I think it will be more like May/June as got to go for a planning meeting with Consultant and be matched up with a receipent yet, this is the hardest part when you just want to get started....


----------



## Nix76

Lou - glad the counselling thing went well.  Do you know if it'll be IVF or ICSI yet ?  I bet you just want to get started dont you ?


----------



## leechcb1

Glad it all went well Lou - How was DH about it all?

    to all our birthday gals - good job we don't buy presents or we'd be skint!!!

Well done on the 1lb Nix - its going in the right direction and thats all that matters 

Curry was yak - my fave curry house was shut so had to go to another one and it was very poor - had a bit of it and went to bed and slept like a log - was too tired to watch any tv

Hopoe all you ladies are ok - lots of   fo our testers and basters this week 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, yes initially we said we wanted to go for ICSI but they said they will make the decision on the day depending on egg and sperm quality, may even do half and half will have to see.  God yes I want to get started, had it all planned in my mind, enjoy birthday start tx but it never works the way you plan does it, I am not that mad about it just take it as it comes and hopefully it will be sooner rather than later  

Hey Leech - DH was fine about it all, he really doesn't understand the whole IVF thing as she asked if he was happy about it all and he replied he wasn't bothered as long as I didn't get hurt in it all and when she explained the fact of having IVF is exactly the same they still have to collect the eggs just half are given away, oh well men hey.  Shame about your curry hun, have you tried the tesco curry's I had one the other week Chicken Jalfrezi, just put it in the microwave and the chicken was lovely and tender and nice a spicy.

Yes agree with Leech sending all our basters      and all our testers


----------



## Tiny21

Hi all
Quite busy on here this morning. 
Hi Lou again!!  You are doing a great thing.

Faithful - I am sure you haven't damaged any chances, our clinic just said try not to do anything strenous - but how far do you take it - good opp for DP to do some housework I figure  
Nix - well done on weight loss 
[fly]  [/fly] to our birthday girls. 
Lindap - good luck for tomorow. Ellie - if you are unhappy I would look for another job - we tried to plan our lives around having babies, including jobs - little did we know it was all pointless at that time - a new job would probably make you happier and that is more likely to help things along as you will be more relaxed.
Hi scootergirl - hope you are having a better day. 
Marmaladeboo really hoping you are getting good news.    We are all here for you.

I feel a bit silly have put 10th April as test day on signature and in diary and according to my calendar it is 9th - must have written that on after being at clinic - I think she said 2 weeks from first insem which would be 9th?   I will have to see how things are going next week then make a decision - we are on school trip on 9th, if AF and spotting has held off I will be feeling quite positive and then it will be really hard if it is a BFN as I will have let myself believe we might have a chance.   what to do?

Going to really try and get through some more work today, need to go to shops as well, then hopefully can chill for rest of week. Must keep off here a little more 

     to everyone, have lovely birthdays all you birthday girls. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It's gone very quiet on here today    

Lunch for me today I have had noodles with bread and then a muller light manadrin yoghurt, god I am stuffed now  

Tiny - hello again and thanks, I have been following your diary keep   for you


----------



## leechcb1

Just had a ham roll with tomato again - my friend is calling into work to see me and bringing me a birthday present - hope its chocs as in the mood for a choc fest!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oo that'll be nice    I was feeling quite slim but those noodles have bloated me and now I feel awful and dreading weigh in tonight, think I might just weigh in and disappear


----------



## leechcb1

Lou - I'm sure you will be fine - its always best to stay - used to get me motivated for the next week - if I went home I would eat for England 

I got thorntons chocs (yum) and some Sanctuary bath stuff smells gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Your right, thanks Leech.  That Sanctuary stuff is lovely very expensive you know


----------



## leechcb1

Is it?  God expensive stuff is wasted on me I use it once and then forget about it - will have to make sure I use it all the time - she's a good friend 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I am sure that's the one my Mum bought DH for xmas over £10 a bottle, is it in a nice glass bottle?

God I don't know what's up with me today I cant stop trumping


----------



## leechcb1

Its two big tubs one says sanctuary spa covent garden creme souffle and the other  is sanctuary spa  covent garden mandu susu (Bath soak)- they do smell gorgeous

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think I have got confused with Champney's, but it is still expensive stuff, nice to have a good soak in....

So how are you anyway hun?  Good birthday?  And how is our creme egg, felt any movement yet, not sure when it's supposed to start?


----------



## Tiny21

Hi 
Leech - we seem to share same taste in sandwiches - I had a ham and tomato roll yesterday and again today - when I am at home I try to get stuff in, else tempted to go out and eat in a cafe. Had ciabatta type bread though which was nice. Sounds  a lovely pressie. 

Lou      trumping - made me laugh!!! 

I have got to go shopping at some point soon but it is so windy here I keep getting blown away - I have had to retrieve my washing several times now!!

Well have booked a massage for Thursday so looking forward to that - bit of pampering - I have told my therapist about my tx so she is very good and I feel I can trust her. 

Going to do a bit more work then brave the wind - nice and sunny but so windy. 

Tiny xx


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,


just heard from clinic   for me this time round.  Have to call friday to discuss next cylce of tx.  Am staying positive have 2 or 3 more trys at IUI before going on to IVF.  Am going to have enjoy a nice long bubble bath, haven't been allowed one in 2 weeks, hate showers.  Guess i should get back to doing housework again now, no excuse   well not till the next 2ww  

hope everyone is well, will check in later 

cathy x


----------



## Nix76

Sorry it was a BFN marmaladeboo.


----------



## leechcb1

Tiny I'm a blighter for eating the same things over and over again - I have no imagination!!

I'm ok Lou- think the worst of the sickness has passed - just get it off and on through the day but I have a few plain biscuits which seem to ease it xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

So sorry Marmaladaboo,       make sure you have a nice long soak in the bath with scented candles and a glass of wine, the 2ww is torture so you certainly deserve lots of pampering and me time. Lots of luck and   for next time, xx


----------



## leechcb1

Oh Cathy - I'm so sorry for your BFN    

Sorry about my post which seems to be the same time as yours - hope it hasn't upset you  
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

So sorry Cathy    , we were all hoping for you. 
Enjoy doing all those things you have been avoiding for a bit, take care of yourself. 
Tiny


----------



## marmaladeboo

its ok leech thread moves so fast sometimes, it didn't upset me, had a few   before but looking to the future.  Think i'll be ok till dh gets home and wants to discuss it then the   may start again 

thanks for all your well wishes x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cathy sorry for your BFN hun, been there so know how you feel, get in that bath with a large glass of red and sod the world


----------



## scootergirl

I can't believe how much support you gals gave me after my terrible rant yesterday. Just can't thank you all enough. It makes me feel so much better to hear that you identify with my frustration at DP not giving up smoking.  To be fair he doesn't smoke at lot but when I've had to forgo my cups of tea / glasses of Pinot Grigio and other treats in life I don't understand why he's still having crafty ****. (I haven't smoked since I was a teenager trying to look cool so I don't get smoking at all).

I've had an overwhelming positive response from you all about acupuncture - so much so that I'd probably ignore my GP's advice and go for it next cycle.  She said 'opinion was divided' but I've never found that to be the case in the research I've looked at.  So much conflicting advice messes with my head.

Anyway, today I'm feeling much more upbeat. I had my scan and I've got a follicle of 17mm and one of 12mm and several at 10mm (is this good? does anyone know? advice please!) and tomorrow is basting day.  I'm all set and trying to remain positive despite everything.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello everyone, can I pleased be excused from personals today to have a me me me me rant

I’ll assume that you’re all ok with that….. 

As you probably know this awful 2ww is almost over for me, so I casually asked DH last night when he thought I should test (clinic haven’t said anything about going in for a blood test) I meant Wed or Thurs, and he said in all seriousness, well if nothing has happened by the weekend maybe test then. IS HE OUT OF HIS MIND    DOES HE NOT KNOW WHAT THIS IS LIKE    I just don’t get men at all, does he not realise that I go to the loo nearly every hour to check my knickers (sorry tmi) but then are also too scared to go in case I see something I don’t like, that I try to be positive but not excited and that I’ve read the instructions on the hpk so many times. Obviously I tried to explain all of this to him and he seemed to understand where I was coming from. Meanwhile I’m trying to resist the pee sticks but I have this little voice in my head (yes little voices I know, but you probably realised ages ago I was slightly  ) telling me to just do one test now, surely it can’t hurt, and then I’m trying to listen to you all telling me not to…..……..

I’ve been following the two week diaries and someone who was basted on the same day as me said at the weekend that she was going to test on Monday, yesterday, and that put the idea in my head. I don’t want to make things worse for all of the other ladies on their 2ww I was doing brilliantly until the weekend but it’s been a rapid descent ever since.

Don’t want to forget the birthday girls today


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi all

So sorry haven’t posted today – work's been a bit   and had a lovely 3 hour meeting this morning which was soooo boring. Kept getting caught staring out of the window thinking about basting tomorrow! 

Scooter – just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow . I’m in at 11am so I’ll send you out nice thoughts while I’m lying there with my legs in the air! I also have regular rants at my DH about his drinking when I’ve given up (except when AF shows then I drink what ever I like!) I think its partly because they just don’t have that same physical yearning for a child like we do and I don’t think they can comprehend it.

Cathy –   so sorry m’darlin’ –its pants isn’t it. Just go with it, you are so amazing to already be looking forward to the next go. I’m usually in bits for a couple of days first.

Nix – Has AF shown herself yet?  

Wiggy – woooooaahhh, count to ten girl and take some deep breaths. The only problem with testing early is that whatever the result you then tell yourself that it may not be a ‘true’ result ‘cos you tested too early – and so you go through the whole thing again on your actual testing day.   Its too silly for words isn’t it – but we’ve all done it I’m sure. Hang in there and try to resist, you’ll be glad you did.   

Leech, Lou, KP, Julie, Amanda and any one I’ve missed – Sorry but it doesn’t mean I’m not sending you all lovely happy smiley thoughts!   

Can you all spare me a thought at 11am tomorrow please – I like to think of you all smiling secretly to yourselves while I’m waiting for the earth to move for me!

Essex G


----------



## Tiny21

Scootergirl - I had 2 follies (big enough to be counted) 1 20mm and 1 14mm and lining of 8mm I then had tx the next day when I surged and the following day - scan on Tue, tx on Wed and Thur - surge picked up on Wed. Your clinic may do bloods and scans? Each is different, follies sound good to me.I think they discount any at 10 or smaller as they won't develop ( I think) Good luck tomorrow.    
Wiggywoo - rant away - it is what we are here for - I can totally relate to what you are saying and I don't think the males can really understand it at all - I am sure mine is carrying on as normal where as I am paranoid every minute of every day     I suppose it must be difficult for them to relate to - how would we before we started tx? You would think we were    - oh, we are     When is your official test day? Mine is a week tomorrow and the earliest I would even consider (I think is Sunday - before I go back to work) - I had pregnyl on Sunday and it takes about 5 days, I believe, for that to go - I couldn't bare a false positive because of that which is pushing me to test later.  It is difficult when you are at work. My previous 3 attempts have let me know well before test day with spotting - though some people get BFP with spotting, but that is my normal pattern so to me it was over - twice this happened at work and somehow I kept going, once in toilet at B&Q   - Mum and Dad were visiting and I didn't tell them - I suppose you hang on to hope and I didn't want to ruin the weekend. I really hope to actually test this time but then if a BFN it will be harder, I know it will.       for lots of BFPs to be around. 
I think you have to be sure there will not still be any drugs in your system - if it is BFN you will then wonder if it is too early and will you therefore believe it? Obviously BFP well - who cares as you will be           
Dont know if this mini rant will help at all - but you are not on your own at all and your feelings/knicker checking are totally normal - I have even started that and this is really early for me, so annoyed with myself!!
Are you on the 2ww TTC with TX thread as well- sorry, can't remember if I have seen you there - I am sure they would have advise as well. 
  will come!!!
  for a BFP for you - as long as I can have one too!  
Good luck Ellie for tomorrow - mine was at 11am last Thur!!!
Tiny xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

thanks for all your kind words ladies

EG don't think i'm amazing, just know that there is no point beating myself up about it or wouldn't survive going through tx again with chance of another bfn.  Sending you lots of   and   you get a BFP


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Tiny, 

Thank you so much for your kind words. My basting was on wed 19th but I think that it might have been a day early as dh was away on the thurs then it was the easter weekend so the clinic said they would do it on the wed.........so not sure if test day should be tomorrow or thursday. Problem for me is that if I do it in the morning, whatever the result I don't think that I'll be thinking straight to go into work, so I'm kinda thinking that I might do one tonight. (Sshh don't tell anyone)   I have had an umedicated txt so no meds whatsoever to throw the result. Usually my cycle is about 26 days, my last cycle was really short only 24 days, so for me to get this far is a good sign, hopefully, fingers crossed. Because I am at home in the afternoons it is all I can think about, DH has a stressful job so I doubt that it even crosses his mind until I mention it.

    you get a BFP when you test next week.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at 11am EG, and lots of   to Scootergirl also, what time are you going for basting??


----------



## spacedust

Hello,
i have been having a look at the threads as i am due to start iui either this coming month or may, depending on my dates (i'm away on certain dates and don't want to start if i will be away on cd10 when i am meant to have my scan).  AF due any time between now and sunday, so waiting to see.  
its good to see the support you give each other - sorry, i feel like i'm eavesdropping as i've been having a look, but wanted to know which thread to join. also, its been really interesting and i feel like i've learnt more about what you are going through and what i may go through over the coming months.  
we weren't going to have iui as one of the drs said there was no point, but the next dr we saw said there was some point, so we are trying it before we launch into ivf (or hopefully not) later in the year.
anyway, meanwhile, i wish you all the  ,  ,  ,   that you are waiting for!
Spacedust x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi spacedust, welcome to the thread   Don't apologise for reading the threads I think that we all lurked before joining in - I know I did. You've probably realised that the chat can move quite quickly during the day     

Do you know whether your IUI cycle with be medicated or unmedicated? I haven't reached the medicated stage yet but I'm not looking forward to it after hearing about some of the others injection stories! It's a little disheartening to read that one of your Dr's said there was no point in IUI, one of the FF ladies, Leech can prove that theory wrong as I'm sure can lots of others. Good luck and I hope that AF arrives in time to fit in with your plans.


----------



## Tiny21

Welcome Spacedust you are more than welcome
I did have my day 10 scan on day 13 this time so it isn't always that critical - depends what your clinic thinks though - good luck with it - this would seem to be a good thread to be on, it is often very very busy!!! Difficult to keep up with everyone but lots of support for you.  IUI is much less invasive, seems silly not to give it a go - several people do get BFPs on first go  
Wiggywoo - don't blame you for wanting to test - just remember evening wee isn't as strong - you'll have to hold off going to the loo for a while!!!  Good luck if you decide to    

Tiny xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good evening girls, have just quickly logged on to check into belly club with my weigh in and didn't want to go without saying hello to you all this fine evening


----------



## scootergirl

Essex G  - I'm basting tomorrow at about 9.15 / 9.30am. We deliver DP's 'offering' at 8.30am then go for breakfast and come back when it's been prepared.

I'll definitely think of you when I'm all done by 11am.  What will you do for the rest of the day? Relax ?  I'm supposed to be going into work but last time I had wrenching pains in my ovary because I had to carry really heavy stuff at work so I might call in sick this time round.  Work don't know what I'm up to though and are getting increasingly suspicious.. .think I'll have to come clean soon and hope my boss is understanding.

I got a letter through offering me some counselling today - I told the psych team I need to vent on someone other than poor DP and I also want to talk through what it'd be like if it turns out I won't be able to have children.

Tiny - I'm intrigued - did you have basting on 2 consecutive days then?  I'm concerned that I've got a lining of only 6mm and one follicle of 17 and one of 12 - I'm surprised the clinic don't wait an extra day so they can grow.  Basting for 2 days sounds good but I'm not sure if I understand how it works.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Scootergirl
I must admit - though they have much more experience than me, that my follies have always been a bit bigger than that but I always figure, though I do ask loads of questions, they know better than me.  They do grow very quickly though. Are you on any drugs or did you jab yourself? The clinic we have paid at still currently does 2 "bastings" (I hate that word!! ) - we are using donor sperm though. The NHS clinic where we had 1 IUI only did the one and that is definitely the norm.  They just did one on day 1, which for me this month was day 14, then they book you for the next day to do a 2nd.  On one of our attempts we didn't have the 2nd as my follies were starting to break down and they said if it was going to work it would on that day so I trusted thier view on that.
Hope this helps - I always ask lots of questions if I am not sure or don't agree with them so ask them their view on it - it would probably put your mind at rest. The other thing to remember is that the    will wait for the egg - the egg won't wait for the sperm so you need it there ready. 
Best of luck 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Lou, you didn't tell us how much weight you lost this week?


----------



## chocolateellie

Awww, sorry cathy.   Definitely pmaper yourself for a while.

Wiggy-- I could be the little devil on yoru shoulder whispering to go and test, if you want me to be. 

Scooter-- I missed your post yesterday, but I would be really frustrated, too. Good luck tomorrow!

Leicester-- Hi to you and glad you're enjoying the sunlight!!

Spacedust-- I'm also waiting to start AF and have no idea when... so hard to plan anything. Hope yours comes at a good time and everything goes ahead.

EG-- best of luck tomorrow. Will definitely be thinking of you!

Tiny and Leech and everybody-- hope you're having a good day.  

I'm definitely crashing out early tonight. I had to get up early to go work in another store and am still not quite used to the time change (I always have a hard time in the spring for some reason). 

Sent out a load of cvs, so we'll see what comes now.

Hope you all have a great Wednesday and that the BFPs start rolling in soon!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wiggly - I didn;t loose I put on 2.5lbs on not back considering the crap I have been eating and the alcohol I have been drinking so got to get it off now, have been drinking black coffee all night and just going to get a diet coke, should be fine this week I am due to be going out Friday which I could do without but I think if I am really good all week should be fine xxxx

Enjoy your evening girls xxxx


----------



## caz27

Hi, I'm the new gal   Just stared my 1st cycle of IUI, any one else at a  simular stage to me??

Here is my treatment Schedule, just waiting for af to arrive.xx

1.Norethisterone 5MG tablets Two to be taken daily from 
19th March to 25th March 

2..Buserlin Nasel Spray Take one 150 Micrograms) puff into one nostrol 4 hourly during the day and two puffs last thing at night. From 21st March to 14th April

3.Puregon 50 I.U daily by sub****aneous injecton 
From 4th April to 14th April 
Notify the clinic the clinic and do not start your Puregon if your period has not started by 1st April 

4. Blood Test 08:45 & Scan 0900 on 14th April 

5.Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin 5.000 i.u by subcutaneous injection at 08:00pm They will let me know when to do this following on from my scan. 

6. Take sperm sample to Lab 

7. IUI on ?(Should be 16th April all being well 

8. Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin 1500i.u by subcutaneous injection on  x 2, dates to follow following the IUI insemination.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gosh you have all been chatty today.  It’s gonna take ages to get through them all.  Good job I wasn’t about or it would have taken even longer for everyone else to catch up on.  

Busy day at work today, but did have a nice meal with DH last night, and then just cuddled on the couch watching TV … I didn’t even iron or logon to FF!

Wiggy – Thanks for your anniversary wishes.  Can I just say a massive thank you for making me feel like I’m not the only hourly knicker checker!  The guys at work today must have thought I had a kidney infection I was in the toilet that often  .     for your DH not understanding.  My DH is fab, but he doesn’t always quite say the right thing either.  Wouldn't it be different if the roles were reversed  .

Amandalofi – Thanks for your anniversary wishes too.  Hope you are OK and enjoying your time off work.

Faithful – I dashed round like a woman possessed yesterday; hoovering, cleaning kitchen, doing laundry, washing kitchen floor etc.  Really had to make up for being so lazy last week.

Scootergirl – Sorry to hear you hit such a low yesterday honey.  I’m not sure how much smoking affects fertility, but our clinic were very excited to hear we were dull and didn’t drink or smoke.  Maybe your DH could have acupuncture to give up smoking? Good news about your follicles & good luck for the basting.   

Marmaladeboo – I just posted on the 2ww thread honey, but in case you don’t see it.  I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.   I was wondering how you were getting on.  Take care and look after yourself - wine, chocs, hot baths ......  Thanks for the anniversary wishes. 

Chocolateellie – Glad to hear the sun has put you in a good mood, and that you’ve reached a decision about your job.  I’m like you …. Scared to leave in case I lose out on benefits, but sometimes I like my job so don’t know what I’ll do.

Lindap – Hello & good luck for basting tomorrow.

Wiggy – Great news that you are yet another day closer to using those pee sticks.  Don’t think it’s gonna be the case for me.  Wonder what the expiry date is on them?  Perhaps I’d better check.  

Tiny – Hello honey, thanks for your anniversary wishes.  Had a lovely quiet time in, but out for Birthday meal with friends on Wednesday which should be lovely.  Enjoy your massage on Thursday.  Another knicker checker … thank goodness I’m not the only one (like I said above to Wiggy).

Lou – Guess DH wasn’t snoring last night then.  Mine did!!!!  And after some lovely anniversary nookie too!  Too late for BMS – think AF about to start tonight.  Glad to hear the counselling went well but   for the slow blood tests.

Nix – Well done on resisting getting naked at your weigh in & great news that you lost a 1lb and after Easter too .. I definitely gained this week but I’ve eaten lots of choccie so no-one to blame but myself.  I'm trying to tell myself that my spotty skin is down the hormones, but I suspect that's down to the choccie too.

Leech – Sorry the curry was such a disappointment honey.  What a shame, after you've been eating so much plain stuff recently.

Essexgirl – Good luck for tomorrow honey.   

Well, I'm gonna jump into the bath and drown my sorrows.  Fairly sure I'll get a lovely birthday present tomorrow of my AF  .  It's day 23 for me and last time I had some bleeding and was really   and   but I've been fine up till tonight.  Lots of cramps and I think I'm gonna have a good old   in the bath.  And tomorrow I'm gonna be even older.  

Right that's it ... I'm off, before I inflict any more of my misery on anyone.

Hope you all have good evenings, sweet dreams & catch up tomorrow.  Lots of  's &  's.


----------



## spacedust

Hi,
Wiggywoo - thanks, that makes me feel better, that you all 'lurked' first!  they recommended medicated.  yes i am worried about needles, particularly the longer one to make me ovulate!  but i guess i will just have to get on with it!  if it goes ahead this month i will be away for work for 6 days so i'm hoping none of the jabs need refridgerating or anything, or else i will get some awkward questions!
Tiny21 - thanks, that gives me hope!  which i feel like i need at the moment.  my hypnotherapy cd has arrived today too, which i'm hoping will give me a good   boost too!
its also good to know other people are slightly loopy!  i haven't yet done hourly knicker checks, but i do end up obsessed about whether things smell particularly strong or if my boobs could be slightly bigger (they never are, they're still tiny!).
Julie - hope you don't get your   tomorrow and that you have a lovely birthday.
Thanks for your welcomes!
Spacedust x


----------



## spacedust

Hi, 
am new too, and waiting for af to arrive in next few days to see if the days will work out right for me to get started with my first round of iui this month.
i had a good welcome on the IUI TTC thread, i wonder if that would be a good place for you to post?
hope it all goes well for you.  i haven't had a list of drugs yet and yours looks daunting.  hope it goes well, wishing you luck.  maybe i will see you on the other thread?
spacedust x


----------



## LoisLane

Hiya Caz, Hiya spacedust 

Yep the IUI ttc thread is great, just post on there and you will find lots of ladies to share your journeys with and offer invaluable support to each other!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134631.0

Best of luck with your treatments!  

Louj x


----------



## Buntyboo

Just a quickie to say sorry Cathy about your BFN, I really am.

Hi to eveyone else, I was gonna post along response, but now ive forgotten everything, so me thinks i should go get some rest !

Good luck and postive vibes to all 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## spacedust

spacedust said:


> Hi,
> am new too, and waiting for af to arrive in next few days to see if the days will work out right for me to get started with my first round of iui this month.
> i had a good welcome on the IUI TTC thread, i wonder if that would be a good place for you to post?
> hope it all goes well for you. i haven't had a list of drugs yet and yours looks daunting. hope it goes well, wishing you luck. maybe i will see you on the other thread?
> spacedust x


oops, i wonder if i did this wrong, i thought i'd posted this to someone who was new and had posted elsewhere, now i can't find her post, sorry, am useless at this online stuff! x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie         I really hope AF hasn't arrived on your special day   mine is due any day     it doesn't show, always hoping hey...


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls!

Feeling like poop today, so just a quickie from me..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julie - here's hoping AF keeps away  

EG - Will be thinking of you 11am

Scootergirl - thinking of you at.....ooooh, actually - just about now !!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah Nix sorry your feeling poo, what's up hun ?    

Sending lots of     and    to EG and Scootergirl xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning All

 Happy birthday Julie! Hope you have a fab day. 

Hope everyone else is well, going to be hard to catch up on all personals... but i have 2 so far....

Cathy- sorry about your BFN, it really sux. We are all here anytime you want to talk. We all know just how hard it is  

EG- Goodluck babe, will be thinking of you this morning! 

Hopefully catch up with you'all today.

Hows everyone?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Finally back online, I have missed you Kittenpaws


----------



## KittenPaws

I know! Awww and thank you!

Well my goss.... well went to my clinic on Saturday and they changed meds. Im now on same tablets (letrozole) but instead of 150iu of merional its now 300iu of puregon (and no more syringes, its a pen! yay) . Has anyone else used puregon? 

On the food front been WAY healthy! Yesterday menu was 

breakfast - 2 x weetabix with banana and honey

lunch - baked potato with baked beans

avo snacks - fruit salad then i had 2 rice cakes with low fat cottage cheese

dinner - baked trout with steamed carrot/asparagus/baby corn

thats it!!!

ooh and a little bit of black licorice! 

Today so far i have had organic bran with seeds and sultanas with skim milk.

Just about to dig into my home made snack of Rachels organic vanilla yoghurt, with a diced pink lady apple, sprinkled with cinnamon! Cinnamon helps reduce sugar cravings. 

Hand over the halo lou! LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh my god KP you are truely saintly  , well done girl and keep up the good work, my food diary

Yesterday
Breakfast - Mushrooms on toast
Snacks - Banana, pear
Lunch - Noodles & cheese sandwich then muller light
Dinner - Pork chop, cabbage, cauliflower, carrots and peas

Today
Breakfast - Baked beans and scrambled egg
Lunch - Chicken sandwich, muller light
Snacks - apple
Dinner - gammon, egg, peas and sweetcorn

GOT TO MOVE THIS WEIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Why thank you!  

Your good too! Check you out with the good stuff! 

Lunch im going to grab a sald with some grilled chicken! 

Dinner i havent a clue what to cook!!! Arrrgh! 

Oooh The Apprentice tonight and DespHswves!


----------



## Leicesterlou

We will be the IUI slim babes sooner than you think  

I love the Apprentice,   but don't watch DH's


----------



## KittenPaws

We will! The thing is i have been very stupid. I have to shift 10kgs, before end of June or i will not be able to do IVF. Of course im hopeing IUI works but still need to do this! For health if anything! I was so depressed my summer dress from last yr didnt fit. It was fine on the top then the buttons wouldnt do up once it hit my fat a** and my legs!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you, I know what you mean hun, have you joined the Belly Club on here the girls really help and motivate


----------



## KittenPaws

i did ages ago, but wasnt for me. Just couldnt get into it. Im going swimming tomorow, my bathers arrived. Nice wondersuit, hold it in. LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh thats a shame hun, got an image in my head now of you with the old fashioned batho on from neck to knee with swimming hat      Good excerise I did it Monday night although I am not a very good swimmer and wish I was better so I could go more often and do the lengths etc


----------



## KittenPaws

Haa haa! No its pretty nice, black and red! I cant swim, so will be learning basics and doing aerobic classes in the water! I hope i can do it. 

AND as soon as weather improves im going to start cycling a couple of days a week! 

It goes nice then rubbish weather! AARGh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless ya, aqua aerobics is fine, it is always in water where you can stand up hun, I did it a few years ago at the gym and enjoyed it, not sure why I dropped out though    I know what you mean about the weather it was lovely here yesterday, today its drizzly and miserable


----------



## Nix76

Hi Lou and KP,

Just feeling really tired and grumpy today.  AF is overdue and I'm bored of waiting and just generally feeling like a miserable old cow  

Keep up the healthy eating girls - I'm aiming for a very good week this week to try and shift a few more pounds.  I've lost quite a bit really (19lbs in about 8weeks) and am now in that inbetween sizes stage where nothing fits - very annoying !

Right, I'm off for a coffee fix to try and wake myself up a bit. 

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

HI nix, 

WOW! Howd you drop the weight so fast?!!!!!

Oh bless i remember my tormented week of late AF when i was due to start 1st tx cycle. Ask Lou i was a mess. AF is never late and i was like i think 6 or more days over! I was a sobbing, angry, psychotic mess! lol

The worst thing i could say is "just relax" but to be honest, thats all there is! Relax, it will come!


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's fab Nix 19lbs!!!!!!!!  I have been going for about the same amount of time and have lost 5.5lbs      god that's really bad isn't it.  Try not to be too down hun, focus on the fact you have done so well loosing all the weight    Hhow late is AF now?  Like KP says she was a nervous wreck and I don't think she will mind me saying she didn't think she was stressing but I think we was driving herself mad!!!  So please try and relax and stop stressing about it hun xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Morning Girls
Lou and KP - looks like your own private chat room this morning  
EG, Scootergirl    good luck for today. 
[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julie [/fly] 
Hi Nix - sorry you are having a bad day - as you will see below - you are not alone!!

Hi to everyone else.

Going to be a bit selfish now and do a me post - having a bad day  day for some reason. I couldn't get to sleep last night - my head just wouldn't stop thinking through things - this 2ww . Had a couple of  already this morning and haven't done that for ages - don't know what it is. I think it is just this 2ww - actually driving me , I think I have now convinced myself that it hasn't worked - it isn't helping that it is hols at the moment so haven't got a class of 35 to keep my mind on other things but feel quite down now. I just want a positive sign but what - most positive signs can also be read as negative and I know that but this is so hard. Sorry guys just having a "moment", hoping it will pass. Might suggest to DP we go to cinema or something tonight - just to get away from the house, change of scene and all that. 
Dont want to depress you all but don't want to ring DP and  on phone!! I am sure it will get better, might have some retail therapy a bit later 

Keep on those diets girls - you are doing really well.

Tiny xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Tiny.  This is all gets too much sometimes doesn't it. 

KP & Lou - I am normally rubbish at diets (the PCOS doesn't help), but somehow this WW one seems to be working for me - I have had a loss every week so far....even on weeks where I haven't been so good!

My AF's are always all over the place so I guess it's technically not that late, but I just hoped that for once it would arrive when it should so I could get started...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning Tiny - oh hun, god reading your post has just brought the dreaded 2ww thoughts back to me,   I thought I had posted those away somewhere deep down inside   from what I remember I found it hardest as I felt in limbo was I, wasn't I and so you feel stuck in this strange world of being careful just in case but then what's the point it probably hasn't worked.  We are all here for you Tiny, get it all out girl have that good   and let off steam with us girls that's what we are here for  

Nix - you have done really well, keep it up.  It is ok if you follow the plan that's what I haven't done for the past 3/4 weeks and so I have gained, really hope your AF arrives soon hun


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Tiny- Seriously what you are saying is so normal! I felt the same. I recall literally sitting on the kitchen floor in the corner and sobbing so much. Its what i like to refer to as the hormone circus! 
Get out of the house and enjoy your school hols. Keep yourself busy too, i started baking! I baked cupcakes and cookies. Cooked nice things! Go shopping spoil yourself! Just do whatever to keep your mind busy. _Carpe Diem, sieze the day! _ 

I think the 1st week is worse than the 2nd for some reason! 
To be honest you dont know if it has worked or not so no negative thoughts.

_Que sera sera... whatever will be will be! _


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks guys   
You've started me off again now   
Glad it is normal - can't remember being quite like this before, though I probably was  
I don't know if it is now 1 week since we had tx so half way through wait.  I might cook something!!! I don't really do cooking but sounds a bit therapeutic!!
I know what you mean - I am taking it easy - not using perfume, using healthy cleaning products - not using strong chemicals - no caffiene, no wine, trying to drink lots of water, not doing exercise - clinic says not to, not lifting etc. etc. and you feel so cheated if you then get a BFN - 2 weeks of your life on hold for nothing - however if a BFP then    all fine!!
Thanks for the latin - I will try and remember those!! I am a bit of a glass half empty person, as DP will tell you  

Going to try adn get on with stuff now! Try and get some   back
Thanks, it really helps knowing that others can relate to how you are feeling, what would we do without FF? It is a fab site. 
            

Lots of love to you all Tiny xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies, Just checking in quickly before I have to go out again.

Nix/Lou/KP- Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Unfortunately looks like the present I really didnt want is just arriving.   

Tiny - Sorry to hear you are feeling all   today.     .  I should be all full of birthday cheer, but I just feel thoroughly  .  Don't know how I am gonna make it through the day without   at some stage.  Need to stop "talking" about it now or I will start and I have to go out in a few minutes.

Hello to everyone else, and I will pop in again later to see how you are all doing.

Take care.  XXXXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

PS Lou is totally right - i was a complete fruit loop! Lol, the girls here keep you going! Have fun-enjoy the day! And come back anytime you like to chat to us!! 

Im hungry now.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats it Tiny         and sending lots of positive vibes your way     

Let us know what you decide to cook or let us know what ingredients you have and we can help with ideas, we are professionals where food is concerned!!

Julie   sorry AF has arrived on a positive note what presents have you had??


----------



## KittenPaws

JULIE NOOOO! No tears at all! Its your birthday! Come on!

Lets all do a little birthday song for Julie...

1

2

3...

*Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Julie
Happy birthday to you*


----------



## Leicesterlou

3 cheers for Julie's birthday

Hip hip

Hooray

Hip hip

Hooray
Hip hip.......


----------



## KittenPaws

Any better julie? 

Oh we are the food queens. 

Tonight im make penne arrabiata from scratch!! Yummy!


----------



## Leicesterlou

god I wondered what that was then penne arrabiata but have just googled it and it looks tasty might try it myself sometime


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, its yummy! And sooooo easy! 

DH is on 200g of protein a day (psycho gym man) lol, so he is having tuna with his. I dont like it with tuna. 

Just had lunch gorgeous cous cous with leafy salad and 1 chicken breast grilled! Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Healthy lunch and sounds scrummy, I have been out for a walk and now having a chicken on seeded brown bread then muller light and apple if still hungry


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh Lou, we rock!!!!!!!! 

Ive got a fruit salad for afters & snack a jacks if hungry later on!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh we do, I have been out to Dunelm and bought new toilet mat and bath mat, new kitchen sink bowl, new fitted sheets for beds and carried them back that must have surely have burned some calories...

Where is everybody today, it does seem like our own personal chat room doesn't it?


----------



## KittenPaws

Indeed it does! I dunno where they all are?? Hope Leech is okay, might text her ...

Whats Dunelm? And yay on the shopping! bravo! Any excuse to shop hey, lol. I just went out and bout a few veggies, fresh pasta and some breath mints for my garlic chicken breath! LOL

Little girls room calling.... brb


----------



## Leicesterlou

Dunelm sells everything for the home, curtain,s bed sheets, kitchen utensils etc etc  great place.  I think Leech is lurking in the background hun


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh sounds cool. Dont think we have one around here? Ive never seen it. 

Lllleeeeeeccchhhh!!! Come out come out wherever you are!!

Im happy at work this week, my boss has been off sick and is again today. Then she most probably wont be in tomorow and then is on leave until Monday! Wicked! Shes also prob blaggin that she is sick. She is awful. Always is "sick" when big meetings are held. I cant believe she still has a job!


----------



## Leicesterlou

http://www.dunelm-mill.com/Default.asp?&cookie%5Ftest=1 this is the website have a look and see if there is one near you they are definately worth a visit for all household goods 

   you make me laugh so happy that your boss is off  Bless time for a new job??


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh gosh yes- but dont wanna leave as i cant afford to give up matenity pay if it happens. Will wait it out till either im pg before june or after 1st ivf.... please let this next iui work


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I really hope it does work for you hun, when are you looking at next basting??


----------



## KittenPaws

hang on diary check....... 16th AF due (thats if it is 32 as last AF was 28days due to IUI). So basting around 30th April, which really isnt too far away!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mental note of that date has just been entered into my little old brain 

Ahhh a male colleague has just brought his daughter in too see everyone, I am really good friends with him and his daughter is lovely all smiles when I spoke to her, made me a bit   now wishing it was me showing off mine


----------



## KittenPaws

Oi....... happy thoughts you! You never know! Soon very soon   you will be starting ICSI and hopefully will be big and fat by x-mas!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know, I know doesn't stop the thoughts though does it


----------



## KittenPaws

I know that is so true! I do the same thing. 

(seriously this is our own chat room)

Hope EG went okay with her basting!  

My ezcema has come back again! Its odd i havent had it since i was 11! Since the IUI it has come back few patches here and there, esp on my arms! its awful! I had it! I heard that the stress & meds really aggrevate it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

If I didn't have you         thanks

EG & Scootergirl - we hope you are resting up and visualising those   travelling towards the egg and fertilising     welcome to the dreaded 

Yes I can see the drugs playing havoc with lots of things, is there anything you have used in the past that helps, my Niece and Nephew use Diplobase you can buy it over the couter and is very good, quite greasy but good


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww me too      we are a right pair!! lol

I used to use something called betnovate, but i think its prescription. Im going to try and use some other natural cream first, less crap the better!! 

I so wanna go home already!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I haven't got long just to rub your face in it hey    Hope your skin is better soon hun, although with the drugs I doubt it

I am currently doing an Executive Personal Assistant Diploma and so I am working on some coursework for this at the moment naughty of me but then it is around work, just had a black coffee, yuk it doesn't taste the same as at home....


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi KP & Lou and anyone else who is about!

Firstly I must apologise for my excessive rants over the past couple of days, it has been quite therapeutic for me but not so great for you, so sorry about that, promise I won’t do it again  

I resisted testing last night, got up early to do a hpt this morning and it was a negative.   Got back into bed with DH and wanted to stay there for the rest of my life. Obviously I didn’t as I had to go to work, so now I am home and after checking have found a little brown spot in my knickers (sorry tmi) and pretty much at the same time some dull AF type cramps have started.   

Spoke to my mum on the phone and she asked if I had any signs but I just couldn’t find the energy to talk to her about it. Sometimes I need a couple of days to be comfortable with things before I can chat about it to anyone else. Going to email DH in a min and tell him to keep his work diary free for two weeks time as it looks like we’re going to be doing it all again. Not sure how I feel at the moment, just numb and empty, I’m sure the    will be on there way soon though, they always are.

Also going to make an apt with clinic to discuss IVF, we’ll have to go to London for that and we’ve done some research, got some info etc and we’re thinking that we’ll ask to be referred to the Lister. Has anyone got any experience of any of the London clinics?

Tiny & Julie, I’m sorry to hear that neither of you are feeling so great either, I can only sympathise with you and tell you that you are not alone,          Such a shame Julie that these things happen on your birthday, I hope that you can still enjoy your evening tonight, lots of   and   to you both.

Marmaladaboo, how are you doing today, we're here if you need us  

I always feel bad for being lucky enough to have the afternoons off and try to do as much house work etc as I can with them but today I just want to curl up in a ball and sleep, just like my gorgeous pussy cat is doing now! 

See you later, ww


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh i used to do assignments at work all the time- lol! 

Oh home , sofa, coffee...life doesnt get better than that... oh yes it does a slice of fudge cake!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wigglywoo - sorry about your BFN honey, sod everything and get back into bed for a sleep      

KP   step away from the fudge cake


----------



## KittenPaws

WWoo- All i can say to you is this. Let your body do what it wants to do. Sleep, rest, cry.... We arent robots and we do have emotions. This is a very difficult time for you and DH. Maybe give yourself today to just feel how you want. Then tomorow wake up, think positive and think of your next steps. 
I remember not wanting to talk about it AT ALL, i txtd those who knew and said it didnt work and we are fine, and said i really dont want to talk about it. You will if and when you are ready. 

Im at a clinic in London, its private but very good. Are you looking to go private with IVF? Are you not doing IUi again?


----------



## KittenPaws

There is no fudge cake   but at home i have lemon drizzle cake, tim tams (aussie choccie biscuit absolutely gorgeous, some say its a glorified penguin i say its heaven on a biscuit)... lol, i got candy, licorice, toblerone, all the good things in life. BUT im going home to a nice fresh punnet of strawberries and some crackers and cottage cheese! Sit down and watch home and away & neighbours!


----------



## Leicesterlou

You truly are an angel KittenPaws     I don't buy/make anything sweet and then I can't eat it your very good for being able to have anything like that in the house.

Right I am off girls have a good evening  and Wigglywoo take care hun we are all here for you


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Lou & KP,

We are going to do the next cycle of IUI, with Clomid this time. I just like to feel organised and I gather that by the time our clinic has referred us and we get a consultation it could be another month away so I just want to start the ball rolling. It will be privately unfortunately but we have been lucky in that our IUI's are paid for so no complaints there. 

Which clinic are you at?


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey girls

Wiggy & Julie   so sorry for AF showing up girls. Make sure you give yourselves some time when you can cry/rant/scream if you want - much healthier than the stiff upper lip stuff!

Thankyou to you all for the good wishes.

Scootergirl - thanks for your PM, I really hope its your turn.

Me - well basting went fine, but DHs sample was not good. His count has always been low and with only 30% good swimmers, but this time it was rock bottom. Only had 5million put back and only 1 million were 'A' grade - which means we've actually got very little chance of IUI working for us this month.

We had major words about how little he's made the effort to change his lifestyle last week so I think today has really come as a shock to him. Instead of me nagging him, the nurse basically confirmed that his drinking and his weight are really affecting our chance of conceiving - perhaps he'll listen now! Felt really sorry for him and he's been very quiet this afternoon, so I've just kept giving him the odd cuddle and trying to be positive for our next and last try. 
My clinic likes you to have a month off inbetween IUI's so he's got 2 months to sort himself out and get back on track.

Of course there is still a very very tiny chance that IUI could still work for us this month - but the nurse made it clear that its not usual to get pregnant with such low numbers so I really want to try and put the thought of a BFP out of my head and avoid the usual heartache. 

Sorry its a bit of a saga and I really hope scootergirl has better news.


----------



## KittenPaws

Bye lou bear! Will catch up tomorow!

WW- I am at Harley Street Fertility Clinic, the prices are quite high. I can email you a price list if you like, they have gone up as of yesterday but only like £25 or so! Some havent changed. This clinic is fab tho, they have been really good so far. No complaints.


----------



## Nix76

EG - sorry it didn't all go too well.  They do say though "it only takes one little sperm......."    You know where I am if you want to chat. 

Well, I've cheered up a bit (what a miserable cow I was this moring    ) but am still really tired.  I always get like this when AF is late - I think my DH is ready to strangle me by the time it eventually arrives !

Today's food diary:
No brekky - got up late.
Lunch - salad
Dinner - homemade pizza

x


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh EG bless you, i hope that this does work. 

I have to say nurses dont always have the answer. My older SIL had 5 iuis and the fifth they said to her that it is really low chance, that her DHs SA was so low and they think she missed the chance because of something with the ovulation. And so wrong they were she now has a couple month old baby boy! So never say never and it only takes one!!    

I think he is probably feeling the shock now-which as bad as he must feel might give him the push. Esp on the alcohol front. 

Goodluck sweety will be   for you


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi EG, pleased to hear that your txt went well today.   We had a similar story with DH contribution last time, the first cycle there was 6mil then for the second go it went down to 4mil, it was at that point that DH started taking the vits and making a consious effort to cut down on alcohol - I think that it takes someone in the trade (so-to-speak) to confirm to them that they should and can do something about it because when it comes from us they just think we are nagging them.   Whilst I obivously would rather not have to go through it all again it will be interesting to see if there is any change in the sample he produces and whether things can have a positive effect in the space of one month. 

I do find it difficult to find the right balance between encouraging him without patronising or nagging and I don't want him to feel that he is the reason that it hasn't worked, for us it's a combination or factors affecting both of us. You know what men are like, their ego's are easily bruised when it comes to these things.

I understand why your nurse has said what she has but I think I read a post on here, maybe peer support, about those who had bfp's from low samples, so it does happen, it only takes one after all. Keep positive  

Thanks KP, I'll check out there website. xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Thank you girls - you've cheered me up as always. Feeling a bit more positive after your posts and am going to check out info on low grade swimmers.

Will chat more tomorrow when I'm feeling a bit more like my usual gobby self!


----------



## KittenPaws

no probs. This is the website (people get confused as there is quite a few on Harley) http://www.lfc.org.uk/home.php

Also if you are looking for the best NHS based private IVF i would recomend BARTS london.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## KittenPaws

EG- At least you have desperate housewives to cheer you up tonight! I know it will do for me!  Bless you, here if you need to chat or rant whichever!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi EG
Sorry it didn't go too well but you never know    
Wiggywoo - you should have stayed in bed this morning - well done for going to work, just chill - your body is telling you it needs to rest be kind to it. So so sorry it didn't work       
KP and Lou - have you finished your chat room now?       I kept reading about all of your food, made me   . Dunelm is a good shop!!!

I am feeling a bit better, about to have cuppa and something unhealthy. Have been into town - didn't buy anything exciting but it was nice to wander - lots of new babies around though which made me   again but do feel better. 
DP and I are going for a meal tonight to take my mind off things - nothing we fancied at cinema. 

Take care everyone
thanks again
Tiny xxxx
Still no symptoms!


----------



## KittenPaws

OOhhh oooohhh

I have to tell all you ladies. This film i watched on Saturday. It is scary and so so sad but absolutely the most brilliant film i have seen in a very long time. 

Its called The Orphanage- El Orfanato. Its a Spanish film with subtitles, but brilliant. Its on at your normal cinemas. 

I reccomend it, but it was my sobfest 2008!!!


----------



## scootergirl

Sorry not offer more personals but I'm only just getting to know the lovely iui gang, the message board doesn't half gallop at a speed.

EG - fingers more crossed than ever for you - you sound so understanding and kind - giving DH a hug, it's better to come from the nurse than you at least.  I end up playing the blame game (especially because we're 'unexplained').  I had a big row about the PANTS my DP was wearing this morning. You couldn't make it up could you?  Poor boy was preparing himself for 'doing the do' (as if that's not bad enough) into a tub and I'm stressing him about the tightness of his knickers!  I've become so unreasonable I'm wondering if I'll have to re-learn how to be reasonable again after all this.  Blame the hormone injections I say!

I've no idea about the 'grade of his   - I asked the nurse twice but was just told it was 'fine' so I'll have to accept that!

I'm getting a cold or flu now (just unfortunate) and wondered if I can take lemsip / aspirin?  My head is pounding... probably best not to I suppose?


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Scootergirl, hope your txt went well today. Your story about falling out with DH over his pants made me smile because my DH threw out all of his old, too tight underwear last weekend   We also had a row on the day of our first txt, I think it was about where I should park the car at the clinic car park!! It's the stress and tension of the occasion, but the good thing is that, as I'm sure you and your dh are, we're close enough to laugh about it the next day and move on  

AF pains gone and no more spotting, I just wish my body would sort itself out so I know what's going on, feeling so confused.  

Tiny, pleased to hear that you are starting to feel a bit better, I know it can be difficult seeing babies even when they belong to complete strangers. I always end up wondering why they have managed it but I can't, then the   start, I'm such a crybaby! Enjoy your meal tonight with you dh


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi Scootergirl - im sure i read somewhere about not taking lemsip as its got a decongestant in it - not sure if i really did read that or dreamt it (anything is possible with me  ) but im not sure about asprin - sure someone else will put you straight soon enough.

Tiny - sorry honey u got yourself all upset - the 2ww are killers, I remember taking on a whole new personality when i was on mine, its a wonder im still married !! 

Wiggywoo - so sorry honey  

Julie - so sorry honey, especially on your birthday  

KP - when are you planning on the next tx to start ?

EG - fingers crossed - u never know, it takes just one.  

Hi, Love and hugs to everyone else, I havent mentioned personally.

Im feeling quite good today - had a shoe party at work and bought 2 rather expensive pairs and a handbag, cant justify the money i paid for them and now need to hide the evidence before DH comes home !! Whoops !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just checking in again quickly before I go shower before we go out.

Lou/KP - Thank you girls for the lovely Happy Birthday song & smileys!  I haven't   yet coz I've just kept really busy.  First, Doctors to talk about HRT/possible AMH test/info about DHEA.  It's not good when you know more than the Doc, but I know they aren't gyny specialised.  He's gonna try and speak to my Consultant about it.  Then, had to get HRT prescription made up, do the grocery shopping and get back home and get it all put away.  Off to get DD from nursery, then round to my parents and out for lunch at Morrisions (cheese/ham panini which was rock hard and horrible), b'day cake at parents, then round to in-laws for more b'day cake (BANG ..... I just exploded), back home to pack dd's overnight bag and PHEW .... here I am finally back on FF.

Wiggy -  Isn't it mad that we have 2 weeks not wanting the dreaded AF, then just want it to come and get it over with if it's coming, then a week waiting for that magic egg.  Feel's bad to be wishing our lives away.  I hope that your AF stays well away, and that was just some lovely implantation bleeding after all.           If everyone else got their BFP's this month, I would gladly wait till next month.  

Tiny - No symptoms is fine honey, just can't wait to see that post that says you have a BFP!   

Been really spoilt I have to be honest - fab scarf from East which is orange/dvd/flowers/Ben Fogle book/knitting book/money (always very nice), Wii game and some lovely cards.  Just a shame I didn't get what I was really wishing for.    Oh, well, good things come to those who wait (and I am waiting, just like we all are).

Sorry for lack of personals today - hope I can catch up more tomorrow.

Hope u all have good evenings.
's &  's everyone.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,  thanks for all your kind words, i'm doing ok just now (i think) feels as though AF is about to show her ugly head, am trying to work out time scales for next tx as i am going on hol on 10th may, does anyone know timescales 

Wiggywoo, sorry to hear your news    my thoughts are with you

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, took ages to catch up,  sending     and   to all whatever stage your at.


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning all....

Seems im the first today.....

_All by myself.... dont wanna be all by myyyyyy sseeeeeeelllf_


----------



## *grace

Hi Girls, 

Marmaladeboo - its a pain trying to work out timings isn't i? The one weekend I am planning to be away looks like the bit ovulation weekend. Am hoping UCH will let me just start scans on day 12 rather than 10. Fingers crossed !

Well round one IUI didn't work, so here we go with round two. I've cheered up though, as I got a letter yesterday confirming my NHS IVF treatment can start in September at Hammersmith Hospital. Just nice to think there is a safety net if the IUIs don't work, and one I don't have to pay for as the finances are looking seriously dodgy at the mo! Thank god I'm only using Clomid at the moment which is cheap! 

Good luck to everyone else still to test this month, although I think I might have used all the clearblue tests in the country, sorry about that.  
Gxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

KP - first one whhhooo, well done and your not alone anymore hun  

Grace - glad to hear you sounding very   fingers crossed you won't need to use the IVF


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Grace,

Goodluck with your 2nd IUI! Im on round 2 due to start in about 2 weeks, waiting for AF!! My clinic makes you take a break inbetween cycles. So lots of       all round !

The medication is very expensive! We are paying for our IUIs as NHS didnt offer it to us, only IVF and thats for June. So we thought we'd take our chances at IUI a few times, at our expense. The meds last cycle were £120 this cycle they changed meds and it was £200+ !!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Lou!! hey girl!  

Its a beautiful day today! The sun is shining and it a gorgeous day in London!


----------



## Leicesterlou

It's overcast in Leicester but I am happy I am going for the stone therapy masssage today at 4pm, can't wait!!!


----------



## chocolateellie

Grace-- HAHAH! I have a stash of tests, so you haven't used them all.   Good news about the NHS IVF! 

Wiggy-- sorry to hear about the bfn... I say sleep if you want to and take care of yourself-- pamperyourself a little. 

EG-- I'm sorry the sample wasn't great. Maybe it'll be a good wake up call? I hope that just one little spermie gets in there, though, and that you get a pleasant surprise!

Leicester and KP-- you two and the food are inspirational! I am having so much tummy upset on the metformin I seem to be living on pasta and toast... but when I read about your meals, I feel the urge to have a big old salad. 

marmalade-- I have no idea the timing, but it is really frustrating, I'll agree!

scooter-- I was told paracetamol only, but I'm also taking a baby asprin every day for lining.

julie-- sounds like a really busy day, but I hope you're feeling a little better. 

Have the day off today, but we have our nurse consultation this afternoon and we have to go round Steve's grandad's old flat and see if there's anything he wants (Steve, that is, his g-dad passed last year, but they're only now getting to clear out the flat). Might send out some more CVs. 

I always feel so nervous about appointments. I think this is residual from the NHS appointments where I'd have to gear myself up for days and make lists and research and then prepare to go in and do battle to get them to do/say anything other than "come back in 3 months." Maybe it'll start getting easier when I have more frequent scans and stuff.. not sure.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Chocolateellie - you will be fine, I know what you mean though I did the same to my first couple of consultations to get to the end and be asked if I had any questions but he had already answered them all so good luck.  

Right with regards to food I am being really good well I thought I was, I am just having 4 pineapple rings with apricot yoghurt but just looked up the syns and the rings are one syn each oh well I have 15 a day and have not used them all for each day so far so I should be ok...


----------



## emnjo

Hi girls

How are you all doing?? 

I am currently on 12dpo from having DIUI.. yesterday I had erally sharp painful shooting type pains in my stomache area, is this a bad sign? Can anyone relate to this? It was quite painful I had to sit down... 


Not quite as manic as the last 2WW, but still getting a bit eager now!!

Thanks
Emma


----------



## KittenPaws

chocolate- gdluck with consultation. Im hope it goes well. Also goodluck with your 1st upcoming IUI.    

Ahhh we live to inspire people about food! Lol... today my menu is so far 2 x weetabix & honey

Then im going to have jacket potato & coleslaw for lunch followed by strawberries

Then dinner is big greek salad - rocket, feta cheese, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, capsicum, red onion, olives, and whatever other goodies i can find! With some fresh home made calamari rings on the side! Yummo!!

Im baking tonight too, for my BIL's bday tomorow! Chocolate fudge cupcakes! 

Lou whats stone therapy? Is it the one with the warm stones placed on yor back ? Hope you enjoy! I have to admit i hate massages of any kind! The only ones i dont mind are feet!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Emma

Not had the pain so can't help but maybe post on peer support they are always very helpful.  So when is test day??  Sending lots of    

KP I can't believe you don't like massages, yes it the one with the stones on your back I will report in tomorrow what it is like but I love anything like this last year went to Centre Parcs on a pamper day best day of my life!!  No touching those cakes  

Spreading the


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies...hope you are all well....

Ellie - good luck this afternoon...don't worry the nurses at SEFC are all fab...very patient & willing to answer any questions you have, not matter how silly you feel.

WWoo - sorry at bout the BFN - hope you feel better soon.

Emma - good luck for test day  

Everyone else - hi...not much time for personals today.

AAM: test day tomorrow for me (currently on 17 DIUI)....got some cramping so not holding out much hope but I need to go & buy an HPT as I have not got one in the house & my clinic like you to test even if AF has shown?!!!  Last time round I did not make it to test day before AF showing up but knowing my luck AF will arrive as soon as I even buy an HPT .

Anyway have a fab day ladies.

Take care

Amanda x

Not yet had any breakie...but planning on a srummy fish finger sandwich for lunch


----------



## Leicesterlou

for test Amanda       AF doesn't show and you get to test with a BFP tomorrow hun


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

sorry not been on, been dashing around everywhere during school hols!

Sorry to Cathy and wiggy for BFN's. Hope you're feeeling a bit better about things today.

Amanda - Lots of   for testing tomorrow. you never know.

Julie - Glad I'm not the only one doing mad cleaning. I did the car yesterday too, am shattered today!!!

Everyone else Hi.

I got upset yesterday morning, I suddenly got negative about the treatment and decided that it hadn't worked. Had been really positive this month.  I think the 2ww suddenly got too much.  Anyway feeling happier today, but still don't think it will have worked, then again it hasn't even been a week yet!!

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful try and stay               I know easy for me to say, are you doing a 2ww diary I found it helped me alot x


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Emma, i had the same thing and i think i recall Leech getting it too! So it could be anything !!   for BFP for you hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Speaking of Leech did you get hold of her last night KP?


----------



## KittenPaws

_GOODLUCK AMANDA!!!_


----------



## KittenPaws

Yeah leech is good, had a busy day yesterday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless her, well it looks like we have out own chat room again today doesn't it hun    

Did you watch The Apprentice last night?  My god what did you think, that Jenny should have got sacked didn't shut up putting people down did she?


----------



## Tiny21

Morning all
Will do my best to catch up with everyone's news, just getting my smoothie and then off to Drs for blood test to check I ovulated, fingers crossed for big number, apparantly big is good! It doesn't give you any sign of success now - totally unrelated and I probably won't get results until next week by which time I will probably know!. 
Good Luck Amanda for tomorrow      
Faithful - you sound like I did yesterday - had a really low day,   and everything, not feeling quite so bad now, still not very hopeful though. Come on      we need you! It gets you this 2ww it really does. I am having a massage later (not hot stones!!) to try adn chill me. 
Ellie good luck this afternoon. 
Lou & KP hello to you - see the food diaries have started already    Well we went out for a meal last night to try and cheer me up, which it did and it was lovely but has meant my IBS has flared up again so not quite so good this morning!!
Emma - I did have a slight pain below my belly button yesterday - normally I probably wouldn't even notice it probably just one of those things - I woudl suggest peer support, they are quick on there!!
Grace - good luck with your next IUI - like you I hope to not need my NHS IVF - happy to give it away if I get a BFP from this one. 

Hi to anyone I have not mentioned, must get my smoothie now!!!
Tiny xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

my messages keep disapearing. 

I missed 1st half cos DH was watching his beloved liverpool! 

I cant believe what she did to that poor Shazia woman!!! She is a big bully! The way she kept sayin "will you please be quiet" looked like she was gonna eat her!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes my DH watched the foot too but I sky+ it and watched it afterwards, I know I really hope she   up next week and gets fired!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Well i Sky+ it too but somehow DH cancelled it after 10mins!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Typical men       can't be trusted with the remote control.  

Well it's a funny old day in Leicester still overcast and I can't be bothered to do any work, can't you tell.  I have got to pop home in about half an hour as have left a braising steak casserole in the oven to cook ready for tonight after my massage and need to turn it off, now you may be thinking so organised but I'm not it is actually DH's speciality he just throw's everything into it carrots, onions, black pepper, worcester sauce, leeks anything left over really and then puts braising steak in and it cooks for about 4-5 hours slowly, the meat falls apart and it's lovely    

Oh got to do a new offer letter and contract for a new starter, details just arrived in my inbox, urghhhh don't you just wish you were a lady of leisure


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh your dinner sound mmm mmm mmm! Now my stupid salad and calamari dont sound so good! 

I can be a***d at all this week! I really wish i was a lady of leisure!


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya ladies 

Thanks for the PM's Lou and KP - I promise to start posting a bit more 

Hope you all ok 

Good luck to all our testers 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad your back Leech, how was the chinese the other night?


----------



## leechcb1

It was lovely - chinese and then straight to sleep - you can't get better than that!!

How are you - betcha looking forward to that massage 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Leech how are you !! Aww we missed you   

How you feeling? 

Im so hungry!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech Glad you had a good chinese hun, I am fine thanks getting a bit impatient waiting to get started on tx but waiting on blood results still going to ring them next week find out what's going on cause its been 7 weeks since I had them took, they did say 5-6 weeks but it's gone past that now   and then need to have a planning meeting with the Consultant and then be matched up with recipient....  Besides that moan I am fine and can't wait until 4pm today when I am lying flat out with those stones on my back!!

Got to pop home be back shortly


----------



## KittenPaws

im off to get my lunch.

Lou i want to make my 1st casserole on sat- will be chatting later about tips!


----------



## amandalofi

Hi again...thanks for the good luck wishes...I have taken the plunge & brought an HPT for tomorrow....still no sign of AF but much knicker checking going on today 

Have a nice lunch & afternoon & Lou - enjoy the stones...let us know how you get on as I have never had one of those before & I am interested to find out what it is like!

Amanda x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Amanda
When is your official test day again? I couldn't find it on a quick look through.     Good luck for tomorrow. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Best of Luck Amanda - will be sending you lots of   

Enmjo - I had bad cramping pains so hoping its a good result for you 

KP - I'm ok - meeting friend in starbucks for lunch so will see what they have to offer - gone off coffee (its a miracle) so haven't been in there for a while - they will be glad to See me to increase their profits 

Lou all the waiting round is a killer - clinic will have had bank holidays in between all that so thats what they will blame it on 

Everyone in Liverpool seems to be going the races today - all the ladies are dolled up and my boss has just left smelling like a counter in John Lewis!!  He'll be sorry in the morning when he's hungover to death and has to do it all again!!!  This will be the first year I've missed but not in the slightest bothered as couldn't be doing with the hassle of finding something to wear, not drinking and everyone being bladdered - not my cup of tea at the moment - I will be very smug for the next few days when all my friends (and boss) are suffering with hangovers!!!!

Have a good lunch ladies 
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Not to mention Leech, pottering around in heels! Im sure youd much rather be in sneakers.... 

Lucky you- off coffee. I am off coffee now preparing for next tx and the smell of it makes me want to dive in and bathe in a pool full of coffee. Ok thats a slight exaggeration! lol

I just had lunch didnt go for jacket pot- had gorgeous lentil soup instead! Although i had a slice of ciabatta with it! little naughty!


----------



## leechcb1

That sounds yummy KP - I lived on decaff skinny lattes through my tx - could you not try the decaff to get your fix 

The heels and the dressing up don't bother me that much its more everyone being drunk and me being sober - can't stand it!!! Would rather stay in!!!! Everyone is so boring when they are bladdered (I know cos I'm the worst in the world when I've had a few sherries!!!)

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Well i dont drink so i wouldnt know. Total tee tottle (is that wat you brits call it?) lol
But i do recall awful nights out everyone off their nut and little old me with a rasberry soda!  Not so fun! LoL

Decaf just doesnt cut it for me. Honestly i need that kick! But its okay, im off it now. The worst is DH when he grinds the beans on the weekends and makes his fresh batch! Oh thats a killer! 

How is our little creme egg?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda     you get that result in the morning hun    I will be back on tomorrow to tell all about the stone massage, a friend of mine recommended it said she struggled to wake up to drive home afterwards

KP - lentil soup well done, I have had Baxters Chunky chicken and veg soup and put a bit of chilli powder in it to spice it up, mmm it was lovely to follow orange squash I am stuffed now.  Have you always been tee total hun? Wish I was wine is my weakness  

Leech - I know what you mean about the drinking if your not then would rather stay in, I am totally the same


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, but I'm feeling really   so don't think I'll inflict myself on you too much in case I bring people down.

Amanda - Good luck for tomorrow and   that you made it to test day.

Hope everyone else is well today - sorry for lack of personals.  Feeling a bit   too.

Take care,
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie thats what we are here for to listen and try and help out hun, tell me what's up?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh honey ..... AF is definitely on her way.  Won't go into gory details, but I feel like c***!

Then at our playgroup this older lady (who's about 65 and makes tea/coffees for us) who I don't even know just came over and started talking about IF.  Her cousin has become a granny this week, and it was an IVF baby.  I just said "How lovely" and hoped she would  .  But then she started saying how terrible it is not to be able to have your own natural babies, and have to go through it all, and her cousin's daughter wouldn't bother with it all again.  I sometimes feel like I have "I am infertile" tattooed on my forehead.  Usually it wouldn't have bothered me, but with af arriving I'm on a really low ebb.

Bet you wish you hadn't asked now honey. XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not at all honey, does this lady realise your going through IVF.  It is totally natural to feel like your an exhibit sometimes, in fact I feel it alot as I have been very open with friends, family and work and now I wish I hadn't as people are always asking what is going on now as though I am a showpiece.  Treat yourself with a nice big cake or glass of wine or whatever your vice is


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey Julie whats up? We are all here for each other... 

Lou- I have never drunk before, one for religious reasons (muslim) the other i actually hate the smell, thats what turns me off.

Even when i was in my clubbing days before i got hitched i didnt really follow my religion when i was having a slight rebellious period, lol. I still didnt drink.


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh julie, its like that sometimes. I remember asking for instructions to Harley St once, and this guy goes Womens Fertility Clinic I WAS LIKE NOOOO!!! Wrong clinic anyway! HAA! I said do i have it written on my head! 

Hun your feeling low its natural. Not sure what to say but we are here to be silly and cheer you up... 

I have to go to a meeting now but will be back in an hour! 

Lots of       your way xoxo


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies

I did have a little glass of vino last night but think I'm gonna have to trough my way through some choccie today (not gonna help my skin or my weight, but if it puts a   on my face maybe it'll be worth it).

I don't think the lady knows were are having tx, but her d-i-l does and I wonder if she mentioned it.  Just seemed weird like she singled me out to talk about it.  How I didn't   I don't know.  If I didn't have dd next to me now I would be   &   at the moment. 

Think I'd better go get some lunch - maybe some tuna mayo on wholemeal today.  

Thanks again for letting me rant.  Hopefully once AF is fully here I will be back to my usual silly self. XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie sod the tuna and have some choccie hun and remember we are always here for support


----------



## Julie Wilts

Actually I've ended up with a honey sandwich, coz I've found out the tuna I bought yesterday is in sunflower oil which I don't really like or fancy.  Nearly   about that too.  What a miserable moo!

Thanks honey.  (Will dig out the choccie when dd goes upstairs for a nap later - not that she sleeps, but she does have a little rest).

I think I've scared everyone else away - Sorry.  Please come back.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Honey sandwich now there is a funny one I have never heard of that before, I hope your enjoying it hun.  Oh yes stuff yourself with choccie when DD goes for a sleep, god if I lived nearby I would pop round help your scoff....


----------



## Nix76

Afternoon Girls !

Hey Lou & KP - how you doing you little chatterboxes you!  

Julie - sorry you're feeling c**p hun  

Amanda - will have everything crossed for you for testing tomorrow.   it's a BFP !!!  

Hi Leech - good to hear from you and creme egg !

AAM - still no AF, not even a twinge or an achey boob or anything !  PAH !!  Why does the damn witch always turn up early when you don't want it and stays away as long as possible when you need it to turn up    Been a right miserable old cow this week - feeling tired and irritable and   to say that I've been totally taking it out on DH.  Bless him, he woke up this morning and said hello and went off on a rant at him about getting his hair cut    This was all at 7am this morning and poor sod had only just opened his eyes.  He just looked at me, blinked a few times and then just turned over and went back to sleep  

Just had a lovely jacket spud and prawns for my lunch and got leftover quorn shepherds pie and Sky+ waiting for me when I get home tonight - DH is out at football !

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix - sorry you've had a poo week and can't believe   hasn't shown her face yet for you hun.  Sounds like a nice night for you though Sky+ with nobody to bother you, my kind of heaven!!  Well done on the healthy lunch too xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Nix - sorry you are feeling pants this week too.  Bloomin AF.  Hey ... if you really want one, I'll let you have mine ....


----------



## Nix76

Send it my way Julie, it'll be gratefully received by me and DH cos he reckons once I come on I might stop being an evil cow  

Lou - how's the diet going this week ?  Boring isn't it !!


----------



## Julie Wilts

If I could work out how, I would (it that's ok).  Weird thing is I haven't felt like throttling anyone this time ... just feeling really  .  

I should be going to yoga/meditation tonight (as I didn't go last night) but just can't face it.  Too many cramps etc and likely to just   during meditation so best off cuddled up with DH and a hot water bottle for comfort I think.  Might watch "Atonement" (anniversary pressie) or "Miss Potter" (b'day pressie) tonight if not much else on.

Honey sarnie was nice, but not the tuna sarnie I really fancied.  Got stuffed pasta with fresh sauce tonight.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix and Julie   sharing AF such good buddies.

The diet is going well so far, I have been really good and intend on staying that way, I am out with friends tomorrow night but I am planning on drinking vodka and diet coke as alot less calories than the vino and we will be dancing so the exercise will be good.  Just pray I can keep up the good work and loose on Tuesday my AF is due anyday so my tummy looks like I have swallowed a small football...

Julie - sod the yoga this week and do like you say cuddle up and watch a film, the pasta sounds nice hun.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

     to Julie, sorry to hear your feeling so down, but totally understandable. Me and DH watched Miss Potter a few weeks ago when I was feeling   after last AF and it is a lovely film, def. recommend it. Take care xx

Nix, hope your AF arrives soon for your sake (and your dh’s) at least then you can get on with things.   

Hi to Lou, KP & Leech also    totally agree with your comments on The Apprentice, I would have been in floods of tears if I’d been spoken to like that. In case you don’t know, there is some sort of Apprentice programme on tonight, BBC2 about the worst Apprentice decisions. 

My af has arrived full flow today, strangely enough I feel fine about it. Prob because I’ve known for the last day that it was on it’s way. DH had to get up at 5am for flight so haven’t had a chance to let him know yet and don’t want to do that by text, will probably feel more   when we talk about it. Start taking Clomid tomorrow and have booked day 10 scan so feel good about doing something.

The weather is beautiful so I’m going out for a cycle ride, leaving my bike at the cycle shop for servicing then going to walk home. Sunshine, fresh air and exercise is a great combination for making me feel better.

See you all later, xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Wiggy ... so sorry your AF has arrived too ..... that's 3 of us in sync now!  Once mines properly started I am usually just "ok, lets get on with it, and back onto the roller coaster again ready for the ride".  I've suspected for days too that mine was coming, but until it does I still wind myself up thinking, "oh, but it might not be", only to be let down even more.  Expect it will start fully tomorrow, so back on the phone to the clinic myself to sort out a day 10 scan.  Just hope our consultants are back about again, or we will miss another month.  Hope you enjoy your cycle ride.... can't even get to my bike in the garage at the moment, but might go out for a walk later with dd.  Fresh air is always good isn't it.

Lou - Only got pasta/ready made fresh sauce coz I usually grab a quick meal at lunchtime and then have a slice of toast before yoga.  Still the sauce counts as 2 of your 5 a day, and I've already had a fruit smoothie.  Planning to get juicing tonight when DH gets home ... got some yummy fruits in yesterday.   GFG to you for that diet.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Forgot to say good luck to all those ladies testing soon, I think it's about time we had another BFP on here


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Sorry you are feeling so down Julie - I favour the choc route as well 

Nix - hoovering the stairs brought my AF on when she was nine days late on my first month of tx - she is a proper unrealiable witch   

Wiggy - hope you ok honey 

KP my bf is muslim and drinks like a fish (puts me to shame and I can drink proper once I start!) - her parents go mad at her -  shes a bit too old for a rebellious stage (she;s 40!!!) saying that she did marry an Italian Roman Catholic as well so they are not pleased all round!!!  She must be the rebel of the family!!!

Lou not long for the massage - I'm jealous 

The creme egg is fine - not causing me any problems this week apart from a bit of tiredness but thats to be expected 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

WW - sorry to hear your news hun but good to hear you talking so positively and well done for planning the bike ride, I wish I was more active but I just can't get motivated.  I will definately put the Apprentice thingy onto Sky+ tonight thanks for that

Julie - Your enjoying your smoothie then?  I was thinking about you the other day I used to have a glass of OJ every morning but have realised it contains syns and so have stopped and was thinking is I get my **** in gear and get a juicer could do it myself, does it cause alot of mess?

Leech - yes I have gone to feeling really tired and have a bit of a headache signs of AF one her way, so now I can't wait and I might even slop of early and stop of at Sainsbury's for a spot of retail therapy as the boss has gone to Nottingham for meetings


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Leech - Thanks for the  .  Glad the creme egg is being nice to you this week ... except the tiredness ... my first trimester with dd I was really tiring too.  Guess it's the body's way of making you take things slow.

Lou - Enjoy that massage honey, and the retail therapy too.  The juicer we have (Jack La Lannes power express) is OK for cleaning.  It's a slight faff, but not too bad.  Just need to take it apart and rinse clean.  You can dishwasher it too if you want.  We've tried out lots of different ones, and so far only the one with cucumber in was yucky - everything else has been yummy.  We used to buy the Innocent smoothies, but at £3 per carton it's cheaper to do our own thing.  It's still quite fun too - but expect the novelty factor will wear off eventually.  

Wiggy - I'm with you on the need for another BFP on this thread ... Leech will be lonely otherwise  ..... Amanda .......


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies...I'm back from my few days away which was lovely. There has been way to much chat for me to catch up with so I hope everyone is feeling ok.

Wiggy just wanted to say sorry you got a bfn. I'm glad you are ok and its good that you get to start again straight away. 

Julie sorry youa re feeling   . I hope eating some choccies will help you feel a little better 

Amanda, i think your testing tomorrow? really hope this is the one for you and that you get your bfp 

Well it's my offficial test day tomorrow and i'm not feeling very optomistic. i think if it's a bfn i'll be ok and be ready to start trying again..I think i'll do 1 more natural cycle and then maybe ask for a medicated cycle after that.

will try and catch up with whats been happening later

take care all

zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws

OH MY DAYS- you guys talk too much! I cant catch up! 

Leech my bf drinks like a fish too and she is muslim! I guess its the individual. Each to their own! My dad drinks too, to be honest some do some dont depends. My DH used to, he has been off it for about 11 yrs now! He used to be Mr Pub back in his day, lol. 

Lou you getting ready for your massage girl? Im thinking of ducking out early today. Bout 4.30 ! 

So get me up to speed whos testing tomorow??


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Welcome back honey.  Glad to hear you enjoyed your time away.  Hope the weather was nice ... it's been quite sunny here.  Thanks for the  , but think I'm gonna steer clear of the choccie - just started a really strong headache so think I'm gonna go for a walk when dd comes down (she's not sleeping yet and doubt she will, but like her to at least lie down and get some rest).  I'm so glad you've made it to test day (heck, I've never even managed that).  I will keep saying lots & lots of  's for you and Amanda for tomorrow for some BFP's so you can join Leech.

KP - WE talk too much .........  

My DH has not drunk for over a year now - gave up on 24th March last year, and I don't often drink these days.  An occasional glass of wine but only very occasionally.  Not sure I'm any better for it, but I just prefer not to these days.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome back Zar zar, glad you have had a few nice days away  

KP - that was a quick meeting hun

Julie - enjoy your walk hun

 to Amanda and Zarzar for tomorrow      

Well everybody have a good evening and see you tomorrow xx


----------



## spooks

Hi KP -i'm just waiting for tx date - it's driving me mad    I'm supposed to have IVF open evening at end of month but haven't heard yet.
How are you?


----------



## leechcb1

Enjoy your pampering Lou and then your lovely steak this evening 

Welcome back Zarzar - Best of luck for you tomorrow 

For Amanda and Zarzar -             



xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Have a lovely evening Lou. Thanks for your support today honey. XXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Goodluck amanda and zarzar- hope this is the one!!

Spooks welcome back girl! Oh the waiting game sux doesnt it! 

Im good due to start 2nd IUI in about 2 weeks (waiting for AF). 1st one was BFN, but i got over it and am looking forward to this one. For some strange reason feel very positive! Dont want that bubble to burst just yet.


----------



## KittenPaws

PS. Lou - quick meeting?? That 30 mins is torture! Lol Enjoy enjoy enjoy tonight! 

Friday tomorow! Woo hoo hoooooooooo 

Heres to some BFPs


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Zarzar - glad you enjoyed your few days away, hope it helped the dreaded 2ww go a bit quicker!  Really hope you get a bfp tomorrow.

Amanda and Zarzar -


----------



## zarzar

Thanks Faithful. How's you 2ww going?


----------



## KittenPaws

very quiet now isnt it? Zarzar how do you feel? Are you having blood or hpt?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Zarzar - It's not too bad as I've been doing lots of things with my dd.  But I'm feeling quite negative about the result already, before basting I was feeling really positive!  Just have to wait and see I suppose.  If I don't have any symptoms next week I'll be even more negative.  Is your AF due tomorrow? Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## KittenPaws

unexplained is a B****. For years we have been told there is nothing wrong so it could happen anytime! Yeah okay 6yrs later..... still waiting. 

GRRR

Faithfull   its your turn too!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks KP, yes you're right unexplained is a nightmare - just no-mans land!  I just keep thinking that there must be something wrong otherwise it would have happened by now! Do you think that? 
then again it happened for Leech so it could happen for us too!!


----------



## leechcb1

It can happen honey - I'm living proof 

Best of luck to our testers tomorow and lots of   for our 2ww ladies 

Off to town with DP so I can pick him a shirt for the races tomorrow grrrr!!!! He's come into town to pick me up -  Will make him take me for Italian to make up for dragging me round shops - will fill him with garlic so the young fillies (aka drunken women) stay away from him tomorrow!!!!!!

Have a good night ladies 

Lots of love and  
xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Leech - you are indeed living proof and you give us all hope!!!   enjoy your italian, make him buy you pudding too. Lots of nice icecream - creme egg will enjoy that too!!!


----------



## zarzar

Hiya

KP I'm doing a hpt in the morning. My cycle is all over the place at the moment so i don't know when it's due. I thought it was going to be due yesterday (wed) as my cycles for the last 3 months have been 25 days but i still haven't come on. I've had a pink/brown tinge to my CM (sorry TMI) and i feel like i have cystitis or something.

Faithful i was feeling really positive all through the 2ww until about Monday and then it dawned on me that it might actually not have worked and i'm feeling really nervous about tomorrow. I think i just thought why wouldn't it work?

Leech you do give us all hope. I'm really hoping that i can join the bfp club tomorrow


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies, 

hope everyone is well,  sending   to those of you testing tomorrow

sorry for lack of personals took an age to catch up and af has arrived with vengence, need to call clinic to arrange next cycle of tx, hope to find out if i can do it before going on hols

love to all x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies,

Sorry, I logged off earlier to have a good   and then had a nice soak in the bath when DH got in from work.

Zarzar -   Try to stay really   till tomorrow morning honey.  It's one more sleep away and then I REALLY, REALLY hope that you, Leech & Amanda can start trading notes tomorrow.     .  Like you my last few cycles have been 25 days, but I usually have symptoms for a few days before it really starts, but didn't have that till today, which is day 25.  I had begun to think I might have a chance too.
I am    that bfp club starts tomorrow honey.

Leech - Hope you enjoyed the Italian, and got some scrummy pudding too.  That little creme egg needs lots of building up after you not eating much to start with.  Like you said, you are living proof and just knowing that there have been miracles makes us all keep going.  You provide the inspiration for us to pick ourselves up when the AF arrives, and try again.  

Faithful - Try to stay   honey ....  you could be joining that BFP club next week too!     

KP - When I read people's histories and find out how long they have been ttc I feel like a fraud.  We have our dd and only been trying for just over 18 months for #2, but with my dx I know my time is nearly up.  It must be so hard to have the "unexplained" dx .... but I   that all you lovely ladies get those miracles you have waited so patiently for.     

Marmaldeboo - So sorry to hear your af is being horrible to you!  Take care of yourself honey.

Hello to everyone else & sorry for lack of personals.

Hope everyone has nice meals, lovely evenings and sweet dreams.  
Catch up soon,
's &  's


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi julie

sorry you're feeling so   at the moment, you never know Af symptoms are often similar to pg symptoms so they say.  Hope you feel better in the morning.

I'm off to London in the morning going to a Franchise show with my friend as we're thinking of setting up in business.  Probably spend most of the day gossipping though!    Probably won't get chance to log in until saturday to find out whether there are any bfps!  But i will be thinking of you Amanda and Zarzar.

Faithful x


----------



## carrott

Hello IUI Ladies,

Really sorry to jump on your thread but you might have read my diary and I have just updated it and wanted to give you ladies some hope I got a BFP today 15 dpo after getting a BFN on 13 dpo. I have had really bad af cramps for over a week. So IUI can work without meds - hope this gives you all a positive boost.

Love and luck

Carrott


----------



## zarzar

Hi Carrot

Congratulations on your BFP thats fantastic. I'm due to test tomorrow after my first natural iui. That has really given me some hope. Did you test on day 14 as well or did you just test on day 13 and 15?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Carrot

congratulations on your       

We love to hear of bfp's on this thread.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Faithful x


----------



## carrott

Hi Zarzar - no I just tested 13 and 15 dpo when I got the bfn on 13 dpo I thought it was all over as so near to test day.

Best of luck for your test tomorrow

Carrott


----------



## zarzar

Thanks carrot. I've just read the last few entries in your diary and i'm so pleased for you and your dh. It sounds like you have had really tough time and you really desereve your BFP. I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Tiny21

Carrott
 

I don't know what to say I am SO SO SO SO happy for you - that is brill news it really is, especially after your decision to stop - it was obviously meant to be. Enjoy, you really deserve it - I would love to join you as another DIUI BFP!!!!      You have definitely given me hope - now tell us all the symptoms or not that you had!! and the drugs and the timing of your tests - I am so trying to resist early testing due to the pregnyl in my system - could give false reading - might just have to wait - shows in your case it pays to wait!!!

Zarzar - good luck for tomorrow.

Hi everyone else - what a brill piece of news to read    

Tiny xxx


----------



## carrott

TINY - Thank you all sooo much for the good wishes - I can't believe this is me anyway let tell you my symptoms;

About  5/6 dpo I started cramping and this has continued and yesterday they were really bad af cramps and today - however I dont get af cramps until she has shown her face so that was strange. I developed sore (.)(.) on 11 dpo but this is quite normal for me.

From about 10 dpo I have felt bloated and heavy really odd twinges in lower abdomen just wierd feelings.

I tested using clear blue non digitel on 13 dpo and got BFN I didnt test yesterday and tested this evening 15 dpo and got two BFP using CB Digitel.

Oh i randomly tested my temps this morning (which I havent done for a few weeks) and they were the highest ever at 37.4

I hope this helps - if you read my diary from the start you will see what changes to lifestyle I have made - I believe the acupuncture helped me - no caffine and no alcohol.

Best of luck to you all
Love Carol


----------



## carrott

sorry I forgot to mention tired oh so tired all this week from about saturday but really bad yesterday and today slept in for work on Monday!


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Carrott - I just can't believe it for you - you must have had the days from hell then to this! 

Sorry for questions, hope you don't mind? What day did you have your DIUI then? Is that the same as you are saying ovulation? Our clinic gives pregnyl on day of IUI and you only use OPK so never quite sure about ovulation. 
I have been off alcohol for quite a while and no caffeine - even shifted to caffeine free tea! Also avoiding chemicals, no perfume & DP no aftershave near me!!! Can't say we havent tried!! Hope it is worth it. Did you have pregnyl or similar - presume prior to IUI? Sorry for questions but you know what is like trying to analyse everything. 

Thanks    enjoy this. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Ajax

Much Luck to you all

                                     ​
Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

New home this way-------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135594.0


----------



## amandalofi

Good morning ladies.....first to post....yay!

Carrot - congratulations on your BFP.

Zarzar - good luck for today.  I have my fingers crossed for you.

I could not sleep & finally got up at 5am and decided to test.....went back to bed for 10 minutes before checking the test.... ...I still can't quite believe it!  I still keep looking at it..the lines are not brilliantly dark but there are definitely two lines there!  Needless to say I have not been able to get back to sleep this morning.

I hope everyone else has a great day.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Amanda Congrats on your bfp    

Well it's a bfn for me. i feel ok i'm more angry than upset. i just wish af would show up now so we can get started on the next try.


----------



## amandalofi

Zarzar - sorry to hear about your BFN -   for the next cycle -   that it will be the one for you.


Amanda x


----------



## marmaladeboo

Morning ladies,

just checked in at work to see if anyone had tested yet

Amanda congratulations on your BFP i am so hapy for you 

Zarzar sorry to hear your news, i can totally relate this month, wishing you luck for your next tx

Cathy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda -  on your 

Zar zar - sorry about your 

Well my AF has shown her ugly face this morning, although no cramps yet probably tomorrow when full flow will start, was kind of hoping I would be one of those natural BFP inbetween tx but obviously not to be, sorry feeling quite   today as beginning to think I will never become a Mummy


----------



## marmaladeboo

Leicesterlou, so sorry hunni,


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Marmaladeboo, I think deep down I knew but sometimes when people say it often enough ' oh you never know it might happen for you' you start to believe it and my Mum has told me she took 8 years of trying to have me and I am her first so I guess I take after her  

Finally I have uploaded my photo on here, god that's took me a few days.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou sorry your feeling   today. i know what you mean. Sometimes i just feel like all this hassle isn't worth it but when I hear all the positive stories it makes me believe that it is possible. Hope you feel better soon 

Well it looks like af has turned up. I'm really glad because now i know that the test was correct and i can get going on my next cycle. I'm going to join Slimming world next week and try and loose 1/2 stone before my next basting. i've been eating a load of [email protected] lately. Firstly though i'm going to have a big glass of wine tonight


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - sorry AF has show - I hope she is kind to you.  Take care of yourself this weekend ....... and you too Zarzar.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - thanks    I am doing SW so if you need any help let me know, wine is allowed on it so no worries there

Amanda - thanks for the kind words I am sure AF will show with a vengance tomorrow she normally does and I always suffer bad cramps and heavy bleeding but can I just say I am really happy for you hun


----------



## Nix76

Zarzar -    sorry it was a BFN hun.

Congrats Amanda - thrilled for you !!!  

Lou -    Sorry you're feeling crappy.

Hey to everyone else - I have read everything but can't remember all the posts sorry  

AAM - STILL no sign of AF.  Hopefully it'll be here over the weekend !

Nix.


----------



## leechcb1

Many Congratulations Amanda - Well done honey - betcha can't believe it 

So sorry for you Zarzar   

Lou sorry you feeling down - AF is a horrible B*tch - don't let it spoil your night out tonight - and look at you two on you pic (wolf whistles)

How was the massage?

Nix - get hoovering those stairs!!! Worked for me  
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech - The massage was fantastic it turned out to be full body started on feet and worked up to my head and then turned over and the same on the back, I would definately recommend it and I will be treating myself once a year to it was worth every penny on the £40 DH spent on it.  
Thanks for the wolf whistles, I have been trying to upload our photo for ages and couldn't work out how to do it.  Can't believe AF has showed she is not in full swing as yet no cramping but she's on her way, I foolishly thought I might be pg this month as I was late and never normally am and I haven't had sore boobs when I normallyl have very sore (.)(.) for a few days, so secretly was getting my hopes up, silly really.


----------



## KittenPaws

Amanda congratulations- you must be thrilled! wishing you the best over the next 8 months   

Leech - howdy! Hows you today? 

Zarzar, glad AF showed up, so you can get started. Im hoping to shift another 2kgs before my next IUI, got 2 weeks... 

Lou- woo woo !! nice pic hun! Glad you enjoyed your massage, i spent all evening baking birthday cupcakes for my BIL. They turned out gorgeous tho! Chocolate fudge. Ooh and i have lost 2 kgs!!! So happy! thats like 4.4 pounds i think?? In what 2 weeks! SCORE!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - thats fantastic news well done on the weight loss and keep up the good work


----------



## KittenPaws

why thank you!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Am i all alone again?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I'm here, having a bit of a poo day...  Not sure if you saw my earlier post


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww no i didnt read that!   Thats crap. AF really plays with us doesnt she!  nothing but pure  !!!!!

I think the worst thing about being "unexplained" is every month you hold onto that little string of hope just because you think why not? 

I hope you start to feel a little better.... xox and its not silly, remember me the month of IUI? I thought i was pg and was thinking it was a miracle! but ho hum....


----------



## emnjo

Amanda and Carrot - Really pleased for you both!!!! Yey!

I tested today 13dpo and got  Booo!

I am wondering if I have maybe tested too early, but I guess time will tell! Carrot was it day13 that gave you a negative? When did you get a positive? I'll see if I get my period today or 2mrw, and then if I don't I will do another test.. 

ZarZar - sorry you got a negative... I was so gutted the last time I got a negative. You sound like your being brave, and at least you can now just concentrate on your next go. Have you though about having assited IUI? It can give you more follicles and then more chances.. anyway, good luck!!! 

Wishing everyone who is going through all the luck in the world. Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - exactly because you have no clinical problems etc you always do hold out that little bit of hope, I sometimes wish I had a 'problem'  

Emnjo - sorry you got a BFN, what is your official test date hun?  Maybe you have tested too early


----------



## Tiny21

Emnjo - might be too early, I agree, when is official date. Will   everything for you. 

Zarzar - so sorry   , I know what you mean about feeling angry - I also felt that, somehow you just feel let down by everything, including your body. Good for you looking to next tx.  

Amanda - brill news, congrats - a BFP to cheer us all up - it really helps to keep us going to know it can work.     
Lou -    to you, when we weren't having tx I allowed myself to think maybe we have a miracle - DP doesn't have any   but I still thought maybe....    how mad is that? So I totally understand you thinking that, sorry it wasn't to be this month.  Massage sounds good - puts my half hour back massage to shame  
Nix - Hi, hope your AF arrives - unusual to say that on here.  
Hi to anyone else, hope Carrott is still on her   today - what a few days you have had. 

Love Tiny xxx


----------



## scootergirl

Carrot and Amanda - congrats! 

Just wondering if anyone can advise me?  I was told on day before basting I had a folly of 17 and another of 12, the others were 10 or less  Having read various posts on FF this doesn't seem so great - lots of gals have 3 over 20mm etc and the fact that there was only one of viable size reduces my chances yet the nurse kept saying how good it all looked....? confused! (I'm injecting by the way).


----------



## KittenPaws

Lou- its tuff babe but we are all fighters i know that much!!!   The worst is when people say. Why doesnt it work if nothing is wrong with you? (SILs mainly and MIL) and i want to   them! IF I KNEW THEN WE WOULDNT BE SO CONFUSED - DER!!!!  I remember once at the beginning they thought i was the "problem" and we didnt want to say. I went loopy!!!! Freaked out totally! 

emnjo- so sorry hun for your bfn- although i think you might have done it a bit early! A day makes a diff, see how you go...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Exactly, I know we can both have kids cause DH has them and I have been pg in my late teens which makes it even harder sometimes.  I will be ok just sometimes I feel like saying sod it I am not doing this anymore.  I think the waiting is doing me head in too


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Scooter- i think thats about normal for a medicated cycle. Remember when you use medicated/natural follicle size is different. The clinic would be best to advise, but your sounded similar to mine and i had medicated IUI. 
PS your cat is beautiful!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

WOW - a new home and already 2 pages into it.

Zarzar -    .  Oh I just   for you honey.  I am so sorry it didn't work this month, but maybe we can join the BFP club together next month?  Take care ... cry .... be angry ..... get loads of cuddles .... eat what you want (all the things I'm doing at the moment).

Amanda -    - I even   for you, but because I was so pleased!  At last Leech has someone else on the thread with a BFP.  You must be SO excited ( ).  Take care of yourself.

Lou - Sorry you are a bit down today honey.  Hope my misery wasn't contagious yesterday.  Like you my AF has just started today properly which means I will be in agony tomorrow.  I loath the hateful witch .... she seems to get meaner as I get older.  No wonder you are going   about the wait.  Try to stay   honey, you are one of the people that keep us all going and staying  .  How did you get your photo to work?  I'm such a   about things like that.

Scootergirl - I think my follies are usually small (17mm) but I am natural cycle and no meds so think they are usually smaller.  As my scan is usually day 10/11 I have about 3/4 days for it to grow before I ov, then get basted the day after so guess if they grow 1-2mm per day, they could still reach 20mm+.

Carrott - Just posted a big congrats on the 2ww thread, but CONGRATS again.  Wish you a very happy and healthy 8 months.

Emnjo - I'd hang on another day or so before testing again honey, and hope you will then get that BFP.  

Leech - Morning honey.  Hope you enjoyed your italian yesterday.  

Marmaladeboo - Hello honey, hope you are OK.  

Nik - Like Leech said, get the hoover out.  I'd put on your best palest coloured underwear, make plans to go swimming tomorrow & throw away all your chocolate ..... then your AF will decide it's worth paying a visit.  Usually works for me.

Tiny - Hello honey, hope you are OK today .... another day closer to testing.        

Chocolateellie and everyone else whose name I am too   to remember now, I hope you are all well.

Lots of  's &  's to everyone.


----------



## KittenPaws

hi julie! your forgot me but its ok i will forgive you this time


----------



## Nix76

Sorry, busy today, so can't do many personals but just wanted to check I've got this right.....

Hoover the stairs, wearing Agent Provocateur white knickers and chuck chocolate in the bin !??!  That right ??


----------



## leechcb1

And then if you not too tired after the stairs a bit of hows your father!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie - glad you seem to be back to your normal self, your mood isn't catching and seeing your big long post has just made me smile knowing your back on form   I was just secretly hoping and then the evil cow showed and even after nearly 5 years it still hits you doesn't it.  For my photo I just went onto my profile and clicked browse and then found a photo on my computer and saved it and it worked, simplebut it fooled me for a few days    Thank you for your kind words I am glad you feel I life your spirits hun, I could always adopt you all and become a Mummy that way couldn't I??  

Leech - I think it the hows your father last ngiht that brought my AF on


----------



## Julie Wilts

I think my anniversary howsyourfather delayed mine and made me think it might be my lucky month.  

Feeling better today - gave myself a kick up the   this morning .... got my next scan next Friday and hoping we will be ok for an iui at the end of the following week.   

KP - Sorry .... I couldn't ever forget you .... you are the naughty one arent you?

Lou - Adopt me, adopt me!  I will try again with the photo ... did try when I first joined but couldn't get it to work.  

Nix - Yep, you got it honey ..... hopefully that should do it for you.


----------



## Julie Wilts

OK, the photo thing was dead easy.  What a total div I am sometimes.

Bit hard to see it tho .... I am actually behaving like a total child in the pic - on this funny thing at a play park which was hilariously funny.  Might have to search for another pic I think.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - yehh you did it, what are you doing on that photo being pulled along by something?  Consider yourself adopted  

I am now going out for lunch with work friend, we are going for italian, I think I will have meatballs and pasta and then no tea tonight, can't wait that has cheered me up    But then I guess food always does


----------



## KittenPaws

Naughty is my middle name!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - It's actually like a sort of upturned disc shape that you sit in, it's pivoted (think that's the word) in the middle, so you move your body weight around and in kinda rolls round.  Made me laugh loads, and feels like it's pulling on the abs, so might burn some calories too!  It's at a local country park which we like to visit.  Good job you can't see it too closely coz I am pulling the silliest face!

Yummy - Italian .... my fave.  I'm just about to make a tuna/mayo sarnie (decided I'm gonna have to use the tuna in oil).  I'm gonna get DH to cook some chinese tonight .... well prawns with noodles anyway.  We've also got some crispy seawood, which I just fancy at the moment.

Then, I supposed I really should go do some chores    

KP - You've not been that naughty recently I don't think.  Might have to change your middle name to angelic.


----------



## KittenPaws

I have been too goody two shoes lately hey! i even had soup again for lunch! I will however tonight indulge in my own home made fudge cupcakes!!!   yummy!!!

Going MILs tonight-its a friday thing.


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - You make other people naughty now I think   ..... I was going to be a good girl at lunchtime, but now I'm thinking about those fudge cupcakes, and think I'm going to have to get some choccie.  Darned AF always makes me choccie crazy.  Is it an easy recipe?  I just keep failing at homebaked cakes recently so I've given up.

Guess what I'm doing tonight ..... yup .... ironing!  Actually, have only ironed once this week, so I can't complain.  Hope you have a nice time at MIL's.


----------



## KittenPaws

So so so easy! I have vanilla ones too with buttercream icing! So easy! Easier and less risk than a cake. 

I got jealous at all you girls and your pics, i didnt want to put my ugly mug up so i put my cat when he was a baby! he is now 1 and half

Julie why do you iron so much? I dont iron until the day of using it. So i fold everything put it away and then iron each morning cos i dont deal with creases/folds. DH does his own shirts (or the dry cleaner does lol) I even iron my bed sheets! slightly sad, i know.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Why do you think I used that pic? ..... hard to focus on my face with those mad wellies in the way!  Your cat looks SO CUTE!  My cat is nearly 12 years old and I'm so scared she won't be with us for much longer.  She's a beautiful tiny little tabbie with a ginger splodge on her forehead and some on her tum.

I never used to iron anything (as DH wore overalls to work and I wore non-iron blouses), but since dd came along I can't bear to put her in un-ironed clothes and now DH has been promoted he wears nice shirts to work.  I have to be out so early in the am when I am at work (8am) and dh is out at 7am, so we just couldn't iron as we go.  Plus, with dd around it's just not safe to have the iron on, so prefer to stick the telly on and do it in the evening.  (I iron my sheets too ...... I prefer to think of it as having lovely standards .... not sad .... actually I think it's probably just sad).


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well had spicy meatballs and pasta it was yummy, can't believe you are talking about ironing on a friday Julie, leave it I don't iron on weekend eve's or all weekend unless I have too!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmmmm sounds yummy.  I don't mean to tell tales, but KP is so naughty .... she practically made me eat some choccy b'day cake.    

I really need to iron tonight .... didn't do any Sun/Mon/Wed/Thurs and it's starting to pile up.  Besides which, I've been a right lazy cow so far today, so need to look busy when DH is back from work.


----------



## KittenPaws

I know Fridays are not for ironing! lol

My husband says im turning into Bree Vandercamp from desperate housewives. he says its getting worse. The other day i plumped up all the cushions, fully cleaned the lounge and then 10 mins later the boys all show up for the football game and sat on my sofas (as you do, lol) i stomped upstairs and wanted to cry. My beautiful cushions. AND i fould a small stain from a grubby little hand on there, dunno who!! But i wanted to hold my cushions and cry!


----------



## Nix76

Right girls, I'm off in a bit to enjoy the sunshine - boss shutting office at 2.30  

Have a good weekend all - good luck to any testers   

Anyone not wanting their AF to show, please feel free to send it my way

Nix


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok Julie I see what you mean you had better do some ironing hun    I always do mine Monday - Thursday so I can relax at the weekend.  

KP will always get you in trouble but she is a fantastic friend!!!!!!

Nix enjoy your weekend hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

You've all been fabulous friends recently.  I bless my Doc for recommending FF to me.  I'm easily swayed into trouble anyway .... specially when it comes to choccie.

Have a good weekend Nix ... still happy for you to take my AF if you'd like ... I'll happily cancel my scan next Friday.    Seems ridiculous to say hope you get it soon, but hope you do, and hope you have a lovely weekend.

DH has just showed up super early from work so we are going out for a walk.  The bathroom cleaning can wait (hey's it's been waiting since 11am).  

If I don't get back on later, hope all you week-only-post'ers have a fabulous weekend and catch up next week.  Unfortunately back at work Mon/Tues so won't be about till the evenings.  

Take care everyone. 
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - ditto on the friendship front    Hope you are having a lovely walk and so work too hard on that cleaning/ironing


----------



## KittenPaws

Julie enjoy your walk hun! Have a great weekend


----------



## zarzar

Hi girls

I've been out and had a bit of retail therapy (only at the garden centre thought, so not that exciting) I think it's finally sunk in that it didn't work for me and i'm feeling a bit   and   now. i feel like i've wasted the last 2 weeks of my life for nothing and i'm determined not to do that on the next 2ww.

I'm looking forward to having a nice bath and a large glass of red wine tonight and then i'll start being healthy tomorrow.

Lou i did SW a while ago and lost about 2 stone. (put most of it back on now though) but i've fogotten it all now so i'll defo be coming to you for help. thanks

It's very quiet on here this afternoon. is everyone skivving(sp) off early for the weekend?

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I'll pop back on later to see who's around

take care

zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Zarzar   glad you got out, even if it is the garden centre. Any shopping is better than none! Hope the wine and relaxing bath gets your spirits up! 
No early mark for me today, i am here till 5 ... dammit!!!


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies, busy today again i see

julie glad to hear you are booked in for your next tx

zarzar enjoy your bath and wine, hope you feel better soon

I finally got through to the clinic after an hour of trying, have scan booked for next thursday so should be getting basted end of april, looks like my outcome date will be while i am holiday.  can anyone advise me on being out in the sun and swimming whilst on 2ww

hello to all other ladies, wishing you a good weekend x


----------



## KittenPaws

hi marmalade, lucky you going on hols! Not sure about the swimming or sun? Maybe one of the other girls might know. Its prob best to ask clinic. I would think its okay? 

But always remember SLIP SLOP SLAP! = A Hat, A tshirt and Sunscreen! Lol , what a goody 2 shoes! lol Aussie in me i guess!


----------



## zarzar

Hi Marmalade

My clinic told me not swim in chlorinated water during my 2ww. Not sure about the sea though. I think KP's advice about the sun is good. Lying out in the suna ll day and baking yourself isn't going to do you any good. I guess it's just following the normal advice stay out of the strong midday sun and cover up...Hope that helps


----------



## CookieSal

Hi all

I never manage to keep up with you all but I really wanted to say a big congrats to Amanda and carrot   and send a hug to Zarzar - stay   chick, hopefully this will be the one for you. xxx

Hope you're all well and still indulging in your food talk!  I am still counting down the days to the end of this cycle so I can finally get started.  One more week (and a few days to go).

Love to you all

Sally x


----------



## scootergirl

Advice please!  I've had belly ache and stomach upset since basting on Tues - has anyone else suffered similar symptoms? (I've been suffering tonsilitus but can't see it's connected to a bad tum).


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey scooter- i thinks its prob normal. I had heaps of weird tuggin pulling crampy pain. Its probably from the poking and prodding they do! 

Hope you feel better


----------



## scootergirl

thanks for reassurance kitten paws, hopefully it'll settle soon. I've hardly eaten since Tues and I know I should be munching on all sorts of healthy stuff.  

By the way your kitten pic is ADORABLE!!


----------



## KittenPaws

yeah definately nothing to worry about. But for some extra reassurance ring your clinic nurse they are always happy to lend a little helping hand of comfort (well depends which clinic   ) 

Awww he is my baby. I should get a recent pic. He is pure white oriental long hair. This morning he made my day woke up with his squished between me and dh! Bless loved him for it!  Cheers mummy up!


----------



## leechcb1

Well done on the weight loss KP - what a gal!!!!

Emnjo - think you may have tested too early - think it was carrot who tested early and then got a positive - best of luck 

Can't keep up with you ladies today so I'm not even gonna embarrass myself and try and do personals as I know I'll get them all wrong 

Best of luck to all our 2ww girls, basters and testers, big hugs to everyone who needs it and a af dance for whoever is waiting for the dreaded witch   

Signing off for weekend - want to get home before all the stupid race traffic gets out and I get caught up in it - will take me forever to get home - stupid drunken people throwing themselves in front of the car thinking i'm a taxi (ps I used to do that every year!!!)

Lots of love and have a great weekend   
xxxx


----------



## scootergirl

Kittenpaws! - aaaw! how cute, you made me grin thinking about you cuddled up with your kitty between you and DH.  My cat (who isn't the cutest to look at but is the most wonderful affectionate baby) kept me company in the night when my belly was hurting and my DP was snoring away... She purred her heart out and snuggled up to me then lay right on top of my poor belly. I swear they can tell when you're sad or ill and know how to comfort you just right!  My cat is a rescue cat so all the more surprising that she's so loving.  White long fur sounds fabulous.. 

I'm at NHS clinic and the voicemessage says they may not be able to call you back on the same day (altho they're great when you do get through). 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## zarzar

Grr i'm so upset now Just found i've got to wait until May now til i can try again because they're fully booked for the next couple of weeks. I just feel like my life is on hold


----------



## Ajax

Just wanted to pop by and say CONGRATULATIONS to Amanda - wonderful news hun  

Zarzar - Im sorry your clinic is making you wait until may - I suggest enjoying life to the full while waiting - go out and have some fun -  makes the time pass so much quicker  

Love to all

A x


----------



## Button76

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say a big congratulations to Carrott & Amanda.  Sorry Zarzar about your BFN I really hope that it happens for you next time.

Tiny good luck for your test next week.

Hi to everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Button - long time no hear, hope you are doing OK, thanks for the luck.   
Zarzar - that is annoying, I agree enjoy yourself until then - I know how annoyed I was when I was waiting though  
Hi Leech, hope you are doing well. 
Hi scootergirl (hope your tummy gets better - you could always ring NHS direct if you were worried) , Ajax, KP, Lou (hope you are feeling bit better now )
Sally - good luck for next time, hope timing works out as you want it to. 
Marmalade - mine said not to swim as well - not sure if the chlorine or the swimming action - would think more the chlorine - just double check though - better to be safe than sorry. 

Hi to anyone I have missed. 
     
Tiny xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi all, hope everyone is well.  I haven't been on for a few days and have no chance of catching up, but I have seen the BFP       well done Amanda I am so happy for you, you must be over the moon.

Zarzar-sarry about the BFN and clinic delay, it's so frustrating, but you know were we are if you need a rant, we all have big shoulders to help.

Sorry I'll have to much more reading to catch up so no personals.

Have I missed anything else this week?

I can tell AF is on the way, so I'll probably start over the weekend, and then onto the 3rd and final IUI            

MM


----------



## lexndan

Hi

Not sure how i'm supposed to do my first post so hope it's right. 

I was just wondering...I am undergoing my first IUI treatment. The insemination was on 20th March - it is now day 16 and still no AF, or any sign of it coming (I usually have menstrual cramps for about a week before) but I took a test and it was negative. I am experiencing cramps in my lower left side, more like a burning, stretching sensation ralther than the usual stabbing/pulling sensation of AF, and experiencing other symptoms of pregnancy, but I don't want to get my hopes up and trying not to read to much into it. Is it normal for AF not to come after 16 days? Could it still be too early to show pregnancy? I'm not really sure what to do now - the hospital told me what to do if my period came or if I took a test and it was positive, but didn't say what to do if neither happened, and the clinic is closed now until monday. Can anyone please advise?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Zarzar        I remember how truly gutted I was when I was told last month they couldn't do my IUI because one consultant was away on hols and one was off poorly.  In the end I think it was really the best thing for me.  I've really enjoyed this month not having to keep going to and from the hospital, and as it happened I ov'd on Easter Sunday so couldn't have been basted on the Monday anyway.  With my dx I am worried that every month wasted is really bad news, but in the end I think it's done me the power of good this month to have a break.  It's so annoying though when it's the Clinic that prevents you from having tx rather than monetary/physical things.  Anytime you want to have a good rant .... just do it .... I've certainly ranted enough for all of us recently!     .  Hope you enjoy your bath and glass of vino.

Malteser Maiden - Hello honey.  Wondered where you were.  You've probably missed a few more rants, a few funnies and lots of talk about food.  So sorry to hear you think that the evil AF is on her way ... we'll be doing our 2nd IUI later in April (hopefully).  Take care.

Marmaldeboo - Ooooh .... we might get basted around the same time ......     that April will be a luck month for lots of us that didn't get a special Easter egg.  I'm sure swimming was supposed to be avoided certainly in the few days following basting, but not sure about sun.  I so rarely go anywhere sunny as I always burn.

Tiny - Hope you are OK today honey.

Hello Button, Ajax, CookieSal.

KP - Can't remember if you check in at the weekend, so might have already missed you till next week.

Scootergirl - Hope your tummy feels better soon love.

Well, must get going, DH has just cooked tea and he won't be a happy bunny if I let it get cold.

To those who won't be around this weekend.... I hope you have REALLY lovely weekends, whatever has happened to you this week.  Apologies to those who I haven't done personals for.

Lots of  's &  's to everyone.


----------



## Button76

Hi Lexndan

Are you using any kind of progesterone support, cyclogest pessaries or injections?  If you are this could be delaying AF.  If not it could just be that your luteal phase is a bit longer than the 'normal' 14 days.  I hope that you have just tested too early and that it does turn out to be a BFP.

Hi Tiny.  I am fine.  Hoping to start IVF on my next period.  I have a cyst at the moment so hoping it will be gone by next month.

Button xxx


----------



## lexndan

Hi thanks for getting back to me so quickly. No i'm not taking anything. Keeping my fingers crossed. I thought the 2 week wait was bad, but going into week three is agonising


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Wow Julie your posts show us all up...How do you manage to keep up with us all ?

Lexndan-so sorry your having a difficult time. The 2ww is hard enough without it going on longer but with still no answers.  Which pg test did you use and when did you do the test?  I've heard of numerous problems over the years with people getting negative results one day and they have ended up positive. Also our clinic gave us really rubbish (and cheap looking!) test sticks, so you may want to try a different type.
If you tested on day 14, my advice would be to test again after another couple of days if AF doesn't arrive....although I'm rubbish at following my own advice and would probably end up testing Sat & Sun morning.  If AF hasn't arrived by Mon morning I would definately ring the clinic 1st thing and ask them to do a blood test.
           that AF doesn't arrive over the weekend and you get a BFP over the weekend.  Don't forget we're here over the weekend if you're pulling your hair out and need to talk to us girlies.    GOOD LUCK

MM


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm just really chatty and a touch typist which helps!  

I do lose track sometimes, and worry I've missed people out who will be offended.

Lexndan - I haven't even made it to the end of the 2ww and still go   so can't imagine how you can be feeling.  It must be so confusing and frustrating ... unless of course you end up with a BFP.    .  Like Malteser Maiden said we will be around this weekend if you need us for anything.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Julie - so what are your plans for tonight and the weekend, anything nice organised?


----------



## lexndan

Thanks so much. I just need to know one way or the other so I can get on with living. I used first response - took test day 14 and again today (day 16). Clinic said to test day 17 so i'll try again tomorrow and then again on monday, if still no go will call the clinic. Having been getting pains in my side since day 4 post IUI, but put it down to AF (I have cramps up to a week before) but the pain is still here 12 days later. The pain is different to the usual AF cramps, but again I don't want to get my hopes up. Arghhhhh, you end up driving yourself crazy with this. At least if I knew it was a BFN i could have a BFD (Wine preferably!)


----------



## Malteser Maiden

I know how you feel, I'm 97% positive that AF is due any day now, and I'm just sat here thinking shall I have a big glass of wine or not.....maybe I'll just have a small one  

I know it's hard but try and stay positive, remember PUPO.  
Love
MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden

and then another small one


----------



## Malteser Maiden

3 posts on the trot, is that a record on here, with you chatterboxes...I've just noticed I've not changed my age     going to do the dirty deed now.     

36 and still no signs of my BIG family I hoped for, maybe I'll have to make my family dreams a little smaller, one little bean would be fantastic


----------



## Malteser Maiden

OMG I'm really excited I just got in the chat room for the first time...looks like I'll be having a late night.

Julie-I'll talk you through it whenever you want, as I know you're a chatroom virgin.

and the technical support was fantastic, they got back to me in minutes, bye off the chat chat chat


----------



## Julie Wilts

Malteser Maiden

I actually got into the chat room the other night, then freaked out and left after just a few words.  Didn't recognise anyone anyway.

No real plans this weekend - dinner with in-laws and family on Sunday night, and lots of chores to do.  Kinda hoping it does snow so we can go out and behave like children.

Howsabout you honey?


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Thanks for a great night Julie - chat room was fab wasn't it.

right girlies there's the challenge to the rest of you to sort yourselves out and join me and Julie in the chatroom, its hillarious.  My side is now aching not from AF pains but from laughing for a change. 
    


going to bed now, I'm a sleepy head.
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ditto from Malteser Maiden,

Now Malteser ... go to bed .... if you get too hot from all the typing, or your side splits from laughing too much your honeycomb will spill out!  

Think my eyes are bloodshot, so I'm off to try and repair the damage.    ZZZzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

Just had to log on this morning to find out all the news.

Zarzar -     sorry about your bfn and that you can't start again for a month.  If it's any consolation I had a break from treatment for a month and I think it can be good to get rid of the negative feelings of your bfn.  Try and enjoy life for a bit hunnie.


Amanda - Huge congrats  on your   It brought a tear to my eye to read your post. I'm so pleased for you, you can catch your sister up now! Have a fab nine months.  Did you have any symptoms before you tested?

Emnjo - sorry for your bfn too.  Hope AF doesn't show and yours turns into a bfp too.  

Julie - Love the photo, it's so funny putting a picture to a face after all this time. I'm too scared to put one up of me. I don't want anyone to recognise me!!

MM - clever girl getting in the chat room. I tried but nothing happens!


Lexndan - Really hope   doesn't show and you get your bfp on Monday. I'm on 2ww too, it's murder isn't it. But my AF usually shows up before I get to test.

Have a great weekend all.

Faithful x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Faithful
Thanks, i've decided to use my 6 weeks off to lose a bit of weight and get my garden sorted out so that we can enjoy it in the summer. I had a bit of a mope and a cry yesterday but i've woke up this morning feeling a lot more positive. I've asled the clinic if i can try a medicated cycle next time too. they haven't got back to me yet but i hoe they say yes 

Julie and Malteaser you sound like you had loads of fun in the chat rooms..i'm also a chat room virgin and if i'm honest i'm a little scared of them  i'll have to pluck up the courage and try it some time. I could do with a giggle 

Lexanden   really hope Af stays away and that you get your BFP. Let us know how you get on 

Whats everyone got planned for today? ..i've already done my mountain of ironing and am about to do the polishing which hasn't been done for ages. Probably going to go to Mil's this afternoon for a bit so nothing very exciting going on here

have a good day everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Zarzar

Just a quick catch up coz DH is already going mad that I'm in FF "world" already.  

Would be great if we could get into the chat room sometime - maybe just you, me and Malteser to start with.  It was really weird at first, but if it's not too busy it's quite easy to follow and we could help you get started.  We had a really good giggle - felt like ages since I'd laughed, and after this week it was just what we needed.

We are off out shopping in Salisbury soon, as it's lovely and sunny here at the mo.  Must get a shift on though, coz I haven't even showered yet.  DH got a nice lie in this morning, hence us being a bit late getting ready today.

Hope it's sunny where you are (and everyone else) and you have some nice things planned for the weekend.  Glad to hear you have decided on some things to focus on over the next 6 weeks, and hope that the break will relax you more so you definitely get that BFP next time.   

Well, I must be off ... hope to catch up later.
XXXXX


----------



## lexndan

Another negative this morning but still no AF.I'm so confused. I don't know what to think of how to feel.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Hi Lexanden - is it still to early to test? Reading your signature is this a natural BMS month rather than tx? 
Hope everyone is OK, think I must try the chat room at some point - sounds  

  

Tiny xxx


----------



## lexndan

sorry not sure what TX means (new to this!) but it'snot natural. Took clomid day 2-6 and menopur every other day from days 2-10. Folicles mature day 11 and HCG injection given. IUI next day (day 12, 20th March). I was told I would come on day 12-16 and to test day 17. Wasn't told what to do if negative! Just really not sure what to think! I thought with the medication the timings would be precise?


----------



## Tiny21

Hi again Lexndan
Sorry for using jargon - tx is treatment. From your signature I thought you were still on wait for IUI, sorry for misunderstanding. My clinic would have said to test exactly 2 weeks later - ie 14 days later which I presume is what you did this week? Some clinics do say wait until 17 days after IUI - would that be tomorrow for you? Maybe your test was a bit early? Have they been HPT (home pregnancy tests) that you have bought or the clinic gave you? If your clinic is open today why not ring them?  I am not really sure what to suggest, presumably your AF (period) normally would be here by now? 
Another thing you could try as there are lots of "experts" on here is to post on the 2ww TTC by TX thread (I am on there at the moment, still   this month might be my time) - TTC - trying to concieve, 2ww - 2 week wait and see what they say - Peer Support is another good thread to post on to get quite quick answers - some of the mods (moderators) are really great and could probably help. 
I will send you    and hope you get some answers. 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Tiny/Lexndan

Not many about today as usual then.

Lexndan - Unfortunately I've never made it to test day, so can't really offer any advice.  But    because usually if AF hasn't shown there is still a chance.  Like Tiny says I think it depends if you are using HPT's and what type as to how quickly you get to see a lovely BFP.  Tiny's suggestion about going onto Peer Support or the 2ww TTC by TX are the best places to ask questions, coz lots of the lovely ladies have been through exactly the same things.  Hope they can answer som questions for you and give you some peace of mind.  Will say some  's and send up lots of  's for you anyway honey.

Tiny - So .... the dreaded 2ww continues... hope it's not dragging so much for you today honey.  Will check your 2ww diary out soon.  Hope you are taking it easy, and have had a lovely day.  Still thinking of you in my  's honey.

It's been amazingly sunny here all day today, although it clouded over in Salisbury for a little while and there were a few little spots of rain.  Think we have been really lucky, coz another couple of ladies in different threads said it's been yucky up North.

Well, hope you all have lovely evenings and catch up soon.

Take care & big  's &  's.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie

Yes it's very quiet today..I've just got back from my MiL's where we've had dinner so that has saved me a job. I'm glad you've had lovely weather today. We've had rain and sleet for most of the day.  luckily we managed to get a bit of gardening done before it started.

Tiny How are you doing? It's not long until test day for you? I Hope it's not dragging for you and that you get your bfp. will be sending you lots of   and .

Lexandan Tiny and Julie have offered you excellant advice. I hope you find out one way or the other soon. I think it's the not knowing thats the worst thing. sending   and your way too

Hope everyone has a fab saturday night


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Zarzar .... We are off to in laws tomorrow for Sunday roast (yummy) and no cleaning up afterwards either  .  We made homemade pizzas tonight which were yummy. Also had grapefruit/orange freshly juiced which was really nice.

Sorry to hear the weather hasn't been so good for you today - it's really clouding over here now, and the forecast for here tomorrow isn't good.  Pity, coz we could really do with getting out into the garden.  We moved here about 18 months ago and have redesigned the garden, with about 80% of the work done.  We just need to get some new turf down, "grout" the additional patio and re-do the water feature.  It was so over-planted for the size of the plot that we had to take lots of things out but they all went to good homes.  I wasn't ever really into gardening until last Summer, when I discovered how relaxing it can be.

Hope you have a lovely evening ... we are watching "Harry Hill's TV Burp" and then gonna catch up with "Grand Designs" from last Wednesday.  If I'm not asleep by then we might watch a dvd.  What are you up to?

Hello to anyone else. 
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies...can't believe how quite it has been on here today.

I hope you all don't mind me popping by still....I have felt really at home here with all you lovely ladies & you give each other so much support I would be sorry to leave 

Faithful - I do not really have any symptoms....I did have sore (.)(.) but I normally get them before AF .....however this time they got sore & then the soreness lessened but did not go away completey like it normally does a day or two before AF.  I have some cramping and have felt a bit lightheaded on and off throughout the day for the last couple of days but I am not sure if these are "real" symptoms or if its all in my head .  I hope that you get your BFP this time round   

Zarzar - Gad you are feeling a bit better today - I   that your clinic let you do a medicated cycle if you want

Lexndan - it may still be early for you to test.  Have you had any other medication during your 2ww?  My clinic prescribed two shots of Pregnyl (day 3 & day 8 after IUI) and I was old not to test until 18 days past the IUI. If you have tested when the clinic have told you to test I think that you should call them if your AF still has not arrived and let them know.  They may have some advice for you.  Good luck & I hope you get your BFP soon.

Julie - hope you had a nice time out shopping in sunny salisbury.  We had hailstones this afternoon in Kent....can't believe the change from yesterday.

Tiny - hope you had a lovely day too  

Hi everyone else...hope you are all ok & having a good weekend.

Just having a quite night in and sorting out my photos on my computer.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Faithful  

I am so sorry honey, I've just realised I missed your post from earlier this morning. Hope you are coping OK with your 2ww.  Like you, my AF always shows up before test day, so guess at least I am spared from having to wait the full 2 weeks before I know.  Mind you, it would be nice to at least make it to test day.

I wasn't sure about putting my ugly mug onto here, but think it's fairly hard to see it properly ... at least I hope so, because I am pulling the silliest face  

Hope you have enjoyed your day ... what have you been up to?  Taking it fairly easy I hope.  Hope the weather has been kinder to you than it has been to Zarzar.

Hope you have a lovely evening, and catch up soon.
XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie

Not up to much DH and I are just having a few glasses of wine and will probably watch the usual saturday night tv. We don't lead a very exciting life 

My hubby can't have to many glasses of vino though, he's got to go and have another 'sample' frozen on wednesday as we used our back-up frozen batch on our last cycle..so it's his turn to be good now  

We only moved into our house last June and it only has a small garden..this is the first garden i've had thats mine so i'm quite enjoying doing it up..Our daughters play house takes up most of it though.

I hope you have a lovely sunday lunch a the in laws tomorrow. We have absolutely nothing planned for tomorrow. I have to get back into a routine though because my dd goes back to nursery school on monday so I need to get prepared 

Hi Amanda..your post still popped up..Of course we want you to still pop in.  we need to know how you are getting on. Hopefuly soon we'll all have our bfp's and we'll still want to chat..we might have to change the title of the thread though


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hi Amanda - Wow, it's gonna be busier this weekend than I expected.

Really lovely to hear from you ... don't think anyone should "leave" here .... you've been such a lovely support to us all, and we rely on Leech and you to give us lots of hope.

Salisbury was lovely ... quite busy .... but we managed to stay relaxed.  DD loves going on the Park and Ride bus, and we took her to the park which she loved.  Hailstones ..... wow ... definitely sounds like we got the best weather today.

Hope you enjoy your evening honey.
XXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Julie and Amanda

Im glad I'm not the only sad person sat in front of the computer on a saturday evening 

DH been to Wembley today to see the Albion lose  Fairly predictable really!!!  So I've been having a girly day with MIL and SIL.

Julie - I know what you mean about the garden. Our neighbours are retired so they always seem to be out cutting the lawn.  Our lawn looks like a meadow!!! Also we had our garden repatioed etc last year, but need to do turfing and planting.  However we got a dog last year too who insists on digging things up so it hardly seems worth it!!!

Amanda - I hope I get my bfp this time too, can't really imagine that I will though. I think I get quite negative early on because when i was prg with my dd I had symptoms quite early on.  But I guess that was 7 years ago nearly so it could well be different 2nd time around!!!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Faithful x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Sorry Hi Zarzar I didn't realise you were around too!!

I hope they let you do a medicated if that's what you feel comfortable with. i can't see why not, my friend had to have iui because her DH had cancer and they were offered medicated.

The only thing I would say is that beware of Clomid because both me and my friend overstimulated with it so couldn't go ahead with treatment at all.  They seem to be able to control it better with the injections.

Amanda - Forgot to say off course you must stay here, you need to keep Leech company anyway!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful - Nope you are not alone - I am a saddo too!  Looks like we're all going to be busy in the gardens this year then.  Hoping I'll be pg so DH can do all the heavy stuff.  

Glad to hear you've had a nice girly day today.

Like you I had really strong pg symptoms when I was pg with dd 4 years ago, so kind of expect them again.  I had a really strong sense of smell, metallic taste in my mouth and just "felt" pg.  When I'd previously heard people say that I just didn't believe it, but I do now.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend too honey.
XXXX


----------



## Buntyboo

Just popped on the read the latest - cant beleive the ammount of pages updated in just a few days so i kinda skipped 99% of them. . . but ive just noticed. . . 

OMG - I cant beleive it - Amanda you got a BFP - Congratulations, you must be over the moon !!

Fantastic news, lets hope we get a really good spell of BFP's on here now !!

What else have i missed ?  Im almost too frightened to ask !

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Bunty

Yep, we've been chatty this week.

So whats been going on ... lots of horrible AF's visiting unfortunately - myself included.  Best news was Amanda's BFP - so now Leech is not alone & we're all hoping to join them next month.     

Malteser Maiden and I lost our chat room "virginity" last night which was a bit scary but we had such a laugh in the end.  You can make noises on it (like burping) which amused me no end!  I'm so sad!

Hope you are well honey & having a good weekend.
XXXX


----------



## Buntyboo

Awww Julie

So sorry about your AF honey, we definately need more BFP's on here, lets hope next month brings some joyous news.     

Ive got one week to go and i think im due to start tx. . . crickey the time just flies, I cant beleive it came around so quickly !!  

Im quite envious of you and Malteser Maiden, Im still a chat room virgin and havent a CLUE how to, why, what and where.   Are there special nights / times and tings - or just a free for all?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi buntyboo - It definitely does move fast on here, miss it for a day and you may as well forget catching up!!!  How are you feeling about starting treatment now? I'm with you on the Chat room, it's a complete mystery to me. I've tried to get on a couple of times and it doesn't do anything. I am a bit of a technophobe though!

Julie - I'm also hoping to be pg so don't have to do any gardening!!!  But 2ww is enough excuse for me I reckon!!!


----------



## chocolateellie

Amanda-- HOORAY! I'm so pleased for you! I know I haven't been on here too long, but I was really pulling for you cause your tx was at SEFC and if it worked for you it could for me, maybe. 

I've been reading everyone's posts. To those with bfn--- really sorry to hear that.  I wish I could wave my magic wand for everybody on here. You all deserve it so much.

Had my appointment with the nurse and signed all the paperwork, got a chlamydia test (how embarassing!) and rubella test, even though I had an MMR booster a few years back. Looks like I'll be doing puregon and suprecor when AF shows and then pregnyl 36 hours before IUI, then two further pregnyl jabs instead of pessaries ( THANK YOU!). I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high, really, because I know the odds of it not working are greater than it working, but... we'll see. It feels good to finally be doing _something_.

Have a great Saturday, everyone.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ellie

Glad it all went well yesterday. Good luck & I hope your AF shows up when you want it IYKWIM! 

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Bunty ... at least we didn't have IUI this month, so I was less disappointed than if we had.

ChocolateEllie - Hello honey.  Glad you've started things going ..... really, really hope that SEFC get another positive result. 

Faithful - Yup, definitely no heavy gardening in the 2ww ... you should just sit and point what needs doing.    Pity they don't do Ground Force anymore  .

Chatroom - Well it was easy in the end.  I checked out the support section and added something called "Java" something or other and instantly got past the grey box which did nothing.  You can see who's in there, and as long as there aren't too many people about it's easy to follow.  Like typing posts, but shorter, plus you change your colour of text so they are all different.  One of the chat room hosts was about last night (Suedulux) and she was a brilliant help to Malteser Maiden and I.  Problem is ... it's addictive enough just posting sometimes ... but MUCH more addictive I would imagine to spend lots of time "chatting".  I think you can book particular days/times if you want a particular group to go in, and they have certain nights which are for newbies/quizzes etc.  There is a lounge, gardne & some other rooms so you don't have to all be in the same place.  Seems weird that at 37 I am discovering something like Chatrooms ... makes me not feel quite such an old bag after all  .


----------



## Buntyboo

Faithfullyhoping - Im feeling a lot better about treatment now thanks, but i still dont feel ready tho.  Fate im sure will play a part, and what will happen, will happen - im too tired to fight it anymore!  

And I know what u mean about trying the chatroom and it does nothing, I was brave a while ago and thought id take a look, but gave up when i got the blank screen !!  Lucklily for me my DH is an IT geek, so i guess I could just huff and puff at the laptop and pass it to him along to fix it  

Chocolateellie - Great news on the clinic, it does feel good doesnt it when u acheive something towards your end goal.  Everyday we take little steps and everyday we get closer to our Goal.  Postive vibes honey, there is every reason to suggest this tx could WORK. . .think  PUDO !!! 

Wooooo - Was Just gonna post and saw Julie's post.  Thanks for the info on how to get in - I might just try that in a min (by passing laptop to DH  ) and have a nosey ! You made me laugh with the old bag comment (which you certainly ARE NOT), and reminded me of a friend of mine last night who has just turned 29 and thinks he is having a mid life crisis because he is just soooooo old and past it !!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

29 ... he's a baby!!  I've never felt my age until recently (maybe something to do with early menopause methinks).

Good luck with the chat room ... I daren't go in tonight because I am hanging tired and really need an early night.  If I go into the chatroom it'll be another midnight bedtime.

PUDO....?  Should that be Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise?  I'm still confused by lots of the acroynms on here, but haven't heard of PUDO yet.  Typo?

Well, that's me done, eyes are sore and I need to go get my HRT "fix".

Sweet dreams everyone. XXX


----------



## Buntyboo

LOL - yeah it was me being a thickie - PUPO, pregnant until proven otherwise, not PUDO!!   

Maybe I should go to bed, me thinks i need to charge my brain back up

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Where are you all today ?  You must have a more exciting life than mine!  Been a domestic goddess this morning, so taking some time out for ff and there's nobody about.

Hope you are all enjoying your Sundays & hope to catch up with some of you later.  If not, it will be tomorrow night and then I'll probably have 3 pages to read through  .


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Julie - I expect everyone is out playing in the snow ....rushed around & did my chores this morning before taking DD to a birthday party...now sitting & relaxing, watching the end of the motor racing.

Have a nice afternoon.

Amanda x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie and Amanda..Yep we've been out enjoying the snow...Had built a snowman before 8.30 this morning in case the snow melted...We've taken the dog aut for a walk in it and had a snowball fight so now it's time for a well deserved rest. We might watch Mary Poppins in a while (love that film).  The snow has almost gone here now and it's a lovely sunny day so it is a shame to spend the afternoon stuck in the house.

Hope everyone has a nice afternoon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, I'm so jealous.  We got a little dusting of snow overnight, and just a few flakes earlier this pm but that's all.  I wanted some snow.  

Now most of the chores are done (final lot of washing in, juicer to be cleaned, bit if ironing this evening).  DD has a friend that's come round to play this pm (first time a friend has come round without the parents).  Might get some peace if I'm lucky .... or might just get twice the noise and mess  .

Mary Poppins ... haven't seen that in ages .... 

Well, enjoy your afternoon's ladies.
XXXX


----------



## chocolateellie

We got a good 3 inches of snow, which I love. It's just so much nicer, somehow, than rain. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts, everyone. Bring on the AF (unless I'm already pregnant, which would be good, but I'm somehoe doubtful.)!!

Julie-- I love the chatroom. We should all plan to go there once in a while and have "live" IUI chat.  Maybe something like that exists already? Hmm.

Amanda-- Enjoy your rest. Sundays are the best for that.

Bunty-- I knew what you meant by PUDO. That should def be one of the acronyms, though. Someone wittier than I am can come up with the words, I'm sure and I will reward them with 8 billion cookies. Hehe.

Zarzr-- I could use a bit of that sunshine. One day of snow is nice, but I'm really ready for spring to come back again.

Hope everyone's well. I've been keeping busy clearing out cupboards and organising our bathroom shelves today because my mum is coming to stay with us next month and I want a head start on clearing out the spare room for her so I'm not rushing around at the last minute trying to do it. It feels good to have it done, though.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ellie, you sound like you've been busy. Whenever my mum is popping round I feel like i need to clean the house from top to bottom. Luckily she never comes to stay overnight as she only lives 1/2 hour away. I don't know what I'd be like if she did though 

Hi Julie..How did your dd get on with having her friend round. I always find that they keep each other occupied but they do make double the mess  Hope you haven't got too much tidying up to do now.

Well we've just watched Mary Poppins which was lovely. It was the first time my dd had seen it and she thought it was fab. I've just been looking at holidays on-line and I really want to go abroad. We did say that we wouldn't go abroad this year and that we'd have a new kitchen but I really feel in need of some sunshine. I don't know what to do..We've never taken my dd abroad (only to euro disney but that doesn't count as it was freezing) and this year could be the last time we get to do it for a while, if all goes to plan( ) Any advice would be gratefully received  

have a good evening everyone


----------



## lexndan

Hi all. Just thought i'd let you know AF reared it'sugly head this morning. At least now I know. I think we are going to have a break fora month and then try again. I need so emotional time off if you know what I mean. Now i'll know what to expect next time. Thanks for all the advice and support. Wish luck to you all.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Lexndan sorry to hear your news, take all the time you need    my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Tiny21

Lexndan  so sorry sending you      
Tiny xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Evening everyone    

Zarzar & Lexndan– so sorry to hear it’s bfn for you both, I know how gutting it is. Take care and look after yourselves     

Amanda – a BFP, wow that is amazing for you and so encouraging for us!!     Genuinely thrilled for you and hope that the next 8 months are a breeze – do you know the due date yet, a Christmas baby perhaps?? 

Bunty, pleased to hear that you are feeling more positive about your next tx. Will keep everything crossed for you    

Chocolatellie, Julie, Faithful, Tiny and any other weekend FF ladies, hello and hugs, hope you’ve all had lovely weekends  

AAM: Well having felt ok for about 2 hours after AF arrived I started to feel quite tearful and that lasted for the next 3 days! It’s only this afternoon that I’ve started to feel more positive and that I could even contemplate coming on here. This time around I’m taking Clomid (which I started on Fri) and it has been worrying me, mainly due to the side affects – but for the first time today instead of only thinking about the negative aspects I’ve realised that there are positive aspects too! Usually I only have 1 follie so will be interesting to see if there are more when I go for my 1st scan on Friday. Also, I’m having my 1st acupuncture on Tuesday which I’m looking forward to.

My bf finished work on Friday as her baby is due in June, and I it suddenly dawned on me the other night that our friendship is going to change, (as it has with so many of my other friends that have had children) and I was also feeling sad and   about that too. Luckily for me we’re very close and I tell her everything but I have the feeling that she doesn’t share that much with me about the baby – probably because she thinks it’s going to upset me. We will probably end up spending more time together over the next couple of months so hopefully that will change.

Lastly ladies, I’ve decided that this time around I might not spend so much time on here, perhaps just logging on for an evening or two a week to keep up-to-date with you all. Last week I was going a bit   waiting for AF and I wondered whether I was becoming too focused and not spending enough time carrying on with the rest of my life. This place can be very addictive!!!!   So, you’ll probably see less of me but I’ll drop by now and again and try to keep it to the evenings when it is quieter.

Wishing you all lots of luck and BFP’s very very soon,

WW xxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Lexndan - So sorry honey .. that   has visited far too many lovely ladies this month.  I think the idea of a month off in between is a great idea.  I think it was definitely a good thing for me this month.  Take care of yourself honey.      

Zarzar - Well dd loved having her friend round to play and there wasn't too much mess ... definitely more than if dd was on her own but never mind.  Worst thing was her friend wet herself twice whilst she was here!  Our little love has been potty trained since last Easter and has only ever had a couple of accidents when she got caught outside at nursery and couldn't make it inside in time.  They play together really nicely though (both as bossy!) and will be going to school together in September  .  I understand what you mean about a holiday abroad - I'd LOVE some sun, but we've only taken DD to see my DB in America once before she was 2.  It's an 8 hour flight and given transfers/checking in times etc it was a really long journey.  We can't really afford a holiday with the tx costs, but like you say it'll be the last time we'll be able to do it for a while     .

Chocolateellie - 3 Inches of snow - I am so GREEN with envy.  I just love snow.  The only time we've had snow since we had our DD I was at work and it had all gone before I got home.  Like you, I prefer it to rain any day of the week, but I am so excited that Spring is here and Summer is on it's way.  I'd certainly like to get into the chat room again  ..... Leicesterlou was trying to organise the birthday girls get together but don't think we could agree a time/date.  I think they do a quiz on Tuesdays and it's Newbies chat night on Wednesdays.

Wiggywoo - Just caught your post as I was about to post this.  So lovely to hear from you, but so sorry to hear you've been such a sad bunny.  We will both be having scans on Friday then.  I really hope you get more than one follie this time - I will be lucky to just get the one.  How tough for you that your bf is just leaving work to have her baby.  I hope that it won't be too tough on you honey and that the friendship will continue to be strong.  I can understand about spending less time on FF this time around - it is addictive isn't it.  Just so long as you let us know that you are ok from time to time.  I wish you lots and lots of luck for this cycle honey.  This could be our miracle month.     

Well ladies, I shan't be about tomorrow or Tuesday daytime (work interfering again!!!) but will catch up with all the posts in the evenings.

Take care everyone,  's &  's.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Meant to say - love the picture of you and DH that you've put up.  You make a gorgeous looking couple & will have gorgeous looking babies.      X


----------



## amandalofi

lexndan - sorry to hear your news - I hope you enjoy your time off & you come back to tx fully rested & recharged  

WW - sorry that you have been feeling down but glad you are feeling better now.  Going but my IUI date I reckon that the due date is 8th December   that we get that far.

Chocolatellie - I have my fingers crossed for you.

Spiderweb - each clinic says something different - mine let me do one cycle straight after another (providing that a scan showed that there were no cysts).  During my last cycle I did wish that we had taken a month off (I had a pretty stressful time as my Nan was seriously ill in hospital & we thought that she might never wake up again...thankfully she is making a recovery)...but we did get a BFP.  Talk to your clinic and see what they advise.

Last day off work for me tomorrow - going to see my friend & get my hair done which will be nice.  

Take care everyone & enjoy the rest of what is left of the weekend  

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Spiderwebb

I think it depends if you are having a medicated IUI as well (correct me if I'm wrong other ladies who will know better).  We are on a natural cycle but I ov'd on a Saturday in January so our clinic was closed Sunday, February we had an IUI but my AF showed up before test day, and then March the Clinic couldn't do the basting because one Consultant was on hols and one was off sick.  I was so upset that we couldn't have it done in March, but now I'm really glad we had a month off.  The first IUI was a lot more emotionally draining that I had realised.  Given my dx, I know that our time for this to work is really limited, so we've been in kinda a hurry, but now I'm thinking that time off between IUI's might be a good idea.  Wish you the very best of luck however it all works out.

Amanda - Hello honey.  Hope you enjoy your last day off work - nice to get some "you" time before you have to go back.  Are you feeling ok - i.e. any sickness or anything?  Hope you are taking care.


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty this weekend, and you've been into the chat room busy busy.  So no personals as boss is off this morning and I have to prepare for one of her meetings.  Catch up with you later xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Wow!  Busy, busy, busy on here over the weekend !!

I have no hope of catching up so will just say hi to everyone and as for me...........STILL NO BLOODY AF !!!!!!!!  

Nix.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girlies

I hate mondays!!!!
House is a tip and I'm still on 2ww with no symptoms whatsoever    Nurse said AF would be due on Friday but every other medicated cycle it has been 14 days from surge which would be Thursday. I have been feeling fairly positive but it's getting too close now.....  

Spider - I've never heard of a clinic making you wait for 2 cycles inbetween iui before. At my clinic they leave it entirely up to you, you can go straight from one to the next if you like, that's on medicated or unmedicated cycles.  I plan to go straight onto number 3 if this one is bfn. Occasionally like Julie said things crop up which mean you can't do a cycle but usually you can just carry on so don't stress about it.


Lexndan - sorry about your BFN, it was so mean of AF to be late and keep you hoping like that.  


Nix - Little AF dance for you


----------



## KittenPaws

morning ladies,

we have indeed been busy! having a busy morning already! 

Hope all are well. Im thinking AF might be arriving alot sooner than i planned. I have been a 32 day cycle for as long as i can remember and last month te medicated IUI changed it to a 28 day cycle and now im thinking its gonna be that again which means today or tomorow i may start IUI again. YAY!!! (cant believe AF can make me happy) lol        AF dance for all those who need it!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP how are you excited I bet about starting.  I have been on the phone to the clinic this morning they have my results back, they just need to find where they are with matching me to a recipient and then they are going to call me back to arrange my planning meeting with the Consultant...  Getting excited now although I guess will have to wait for next AF to get started....


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi KP - It's good to be happy about Af coming for a change isn't it.  AF dance for you too:
              

Hope that works for you!

Hi Lou - That's exciting glad you got results back, planning meeting soon. You'll be downregging before you know it!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh my gravy lou thats fantastic! How do you feel? Im excited for you!!! 

Im very excited this time round. Today im okay. Slept early last night. My nephew went to stay at his grandmas (my MILs) last night, BIL picked him up. It wouldve been to hard dragging him outta bed at 7.30- 8 especially when he is on school hols. His little brother came outta hospital last night, at home resting now. Bless him. He looked so weak on friday broke my heart. But he is rehydrated and stopped puking! 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Getting very excited KP, although I am praying I have been matched cause if I haven't it will slow me down, I am assuming all my bloods are ok and she said she will ring me back to book the planning meeting.
I will also have to be at the same stage in my cycle as my recipient so I may have to go on the pill to control that, but at least we are starting to move with things hey...  I am due to go into a meeting that my Manager should be in at 10.30am so will catch up with you all later hopefully with some good news that my meeting is booked


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh fab! When you get back explain to me what they mean by matched?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well this healthcare guy who is due to be in at 10.30am is still not here so like we will consider using him for the companies private healthcare  

Matched means I need to be matched to the person who will be receiving my eggs, for instance if I was giving you half of my eggs our cycle's would need to be at the same stage before tx started, hope this makes sense...


----------



## KittenPaws

Ahhh okay! Ohh it could be so close! Lets   we get pg very close together!  

BIG   for lots of BFPS all round this month


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes it could be, I guess it will depend on when the consultant can see us and if we are matched, but   it is sooner rather than later and get lets    we get pg very soon hun


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

You lot have been busy over the weekend - just tried to catch up but its a bit if a blur 

Good news for Lou and KP nearly back on the tx train xxxxx

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi leech! How are you hun? Hows mini creme egg? (ooh yumm feel like chocolate)

Im eating my lunch- broccoli soup. Its actually really nice!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmm Broccoli I love that, I am having cheese and tuna salad then muller light.  Well the clinic rang the egg share co-ordinator is off until Wednesday so they will ring me again then xx


----------



## leechcb1

KP - I hate broccoli - can't even look at it so what a star you are for eating it - hows the healthy eating going?

I'm OK - had a very lazy weekend - no housework was done in my house at all!!!  Yesterday DP took me out to have a nosy round shops, just bought a present for my goddaughters birthday then took me for lunch, then I had a little doze on the sofa and again no housework done again!!!  Had a bit of trouble finding stuff to wear for work today as also did no washing which is very unlike me - my washing machine is my fave thing in the whole house!!!

Creme egg is fine - my belly was really big on Friday and today is back to normal - can't wait for the scan to put my mind at rest - still feeling a bit nauseous but nothing like it was a few weeks ago 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Thats fab news! oh lou bless you im so excited for you hun. 

my boss is back today- thought she was still on A/L   but cancelled due to her being off sick last week. I told her im leaving to take my cat to the vet at 3, didnt hear boo outta her! she said okay sweety.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad you had a good weekend Leech I also got nothing done and so will be going home to get it done later.  Glad to hear DP is spoiling you hun and that creme egg is good  

KP - my boss text me this morning to say she was taking the day off!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww whens your next scan?  Glad your taking it easy and dp is looking after you. Oh washing i did like 6 loads! I had so much to do. Bedding, towels, socks, clothes, DH football stuffunderwears! lol, tmi!! lol 

Brocolli aint a favourite, but the soup is good. yesterday i ate a snickers bar & i didnt care! lol, AF on the way i need sugar!


----------



## leechcb1

My boss is unfortunately in but think he may be hungover as he hasn't been out of his room much - hope he goes early!!

Next scan is a week Friday (18th)

You both are doing very well on your healthy eating - I've got a craving for mini mars bars and just having my third one of today now - yum yum!!!

Lou I'm not even gonna try and catch up on the cleaning tonight - Monday's I always try to get to bed early as never sleep much or well on a sunday night (thinking of coming into work) - DP at work wednes and Thurs 3-11 so will give me a chance to do it when he's out and I get in from work - don't like doing it when he's there he gets in my way and messes everything up!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

lou is still the healthy eating queen! I want that crown!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know what you mean Leech, I am lucky as I finish early and so can go home and get things done and he is going swimming tonight as well and I said I won't bother this week will stay home and do my chores like Cinderella!!!

KP - I am not sure I have been the best, I did have alcohol Friday night and had fish and chips saturday although ovwn baked so not too bad, praying I loose tomorrow at Sw otherwise I reckon I might drop out, so Miss Paws I think you might be getting the crown


----------



## KittenPaws

ok the kitten cant lie.... i had 3 chocolate fudge cupcakes friday night


----------



## Leicesterlou

I knew you wouldn't be able to bake them without trying them


----------



## KittenPaws

I know... i know! They were just so good. Chocolatey and moist, oh so yummy!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Don't worry about it hun, just put it behind you and move on, you are allowed some treats you know  

Well I can't get warm today so I now have a cup of tea to try and warm me up, can't wait to get home and put the heating on, do my ironing and cleaning and then curl up nice and warm on the settee


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh me too. Finish at 3 home by half 3, relax and warm up. Take cat to vet, need to buy him a new bed and also a cat flap. Having in installed on the weekend. He uses a window and its really not safe anymore. Dont like it for security reasons. 

Then DH is going to do dinner tonight. Stir fry the only thing he knows, lol. Bless his little cotton socks. !! 

PS im having extra bad AF cramps. Thinking she is not far away!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah how sweet, my Dh will get something after swimming from the chippy, so I am going to have some veg and new potatoes and some peppered quorn steak, all free and easy to cook....  Oh I have had awful cramps all weekend, but today its all stopped thank god, come on Af show yourself for our kitten


----------



## KittenPaws

got meeting now! Might not chat again so love to all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok hun, enjoy your evening and catch up tomorrow


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies...its been a bit quiet on here today & I see some of you have been able to skip home early 

KP - hope your cat gets on ok at the Vet's

Lou - enjoy your healthy dinner...hope you get your call from the clinic soon - I was pleased to see you got your test results back at last!

Leech - how many weeks are you now?  Hope you are feeling ok.

Hi to all our other ladies    

Back to work for me tomorrow  ...so i'll be checking in at lunchtime .

Got my first scan booked for 23rd April.....terrified as I don't feel that much different yet...trying not to get my hopes up too much until then .

Amanda x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Amanda - Yes it does seem a bit quiet on here today. I've been addicted today, kept coming back to check what everyone is up to. I'm sure everything will be fine for you, but it's always reassuring to have the scan.  It's funny but when i was prg with dd i didn't have a scan until 18 weeks and i didn't really worry about it, if I ever get pg again I'd go mad if  had to wait that long!  I think that's what IF does to you , makes you worry far too much!!!

Tiny - How are you doing? I've just been reading your diary and it looks like you're pretty stressed out about things. Hope you've been keeping away from those p sticks, but at least you know now that there's nothing left from the injections.  Really hope it's a bfp for you hun. Try and keep calm, only 2 more sleeps to go.


It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow - 8 years, in the Bible 8 stands for New Beginnings, I'm really hoping we get one this week!!!
I think I'm feeling as though it hasn't worked but, there's still that little glimmer of hope there for me.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi faithfullyhoping - yes I am a bit stressed  . I am determined to wait until Wed - I know 2 more sleeps (please let it get that far  ) Thank you 
Good luck to you - there's room for lots of BFPs - 8 years hey - have a great anniversary - new beginnings - sounds very timely     
Hi Amanda, Lou, KP, Leech (glad you are doing OK). KP and Lou - looks like food was in the "chat room" again today!!!   Hope you are all OK. 
I am going completely potty but just hoping... 

  to you all and           for us in that lovely 2 weeks!

Tiny xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hello ladies, 

I am starting my 2nd lot of IUI treatment sometime this week - depending on when wicked   arrives.

Is anybody about to start treatment - I could really do with a cycle budy!!

Love

Nicola

Babydust to all of you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

So Lou & KP have been busy chatting lots today.  I think I had FF withdrawal symptoms today.  Work was horrible - no birthday cards/pressies, the guys just laughed about me being another year older and to top it all we have a HIDEOUS new uniform too!    Tomorrow isn't going to be any better either - I have meetings from 8.30am till at least 12noon and there is STACKS to get done.

Tiny - You are such a good girl for waiting till Wednesday to test. If I ever make it further than day 10 I'm not sure how good I'll be.  Think you qualify for the pee stick halo.  I am   so hard for you honey.

Faithful - 8 Years ... wow .... hope there will be something very special to celebrate as well  .

Amanda - Glad you are doing well, but I wouldn't worry about "feeling" anything.  Really hope that your scan on 23rd April sets your mind at rest honey.  Hope work isn't too bad tomorrow.

Lou - Great news about your results being in and     about finding that match soon.  It's so exciting to think you could be making all your dreams come true at the same time as someone else's. 

Leech - Glad to hear you are ok - not long now till the scan, and then you should see that little creme egg all stuck in there nice and safe.

Nix - OMG, so the white pants, hoovering and howsyourfather still hasn't worked?  Don't know what to suggest now .... that usually works for me.  Oh, I suppose you could go round to the in-laws and forget to take any tampax .... I've done that before and had to go home and get some.  

KP - DH is usually good with stir-fry's too - think its a guy thing. Hope it was nice.

Malteser Maiden/Chocolate Ellie/Zarzar/Wiggywoo & anyone else I've offended by not listing ..... hope you are all OK my lovelies and are just not posting coz you're too busy.

Well, didn't iron last night in the end, so I've got some tonight to do, plus need to do my nails and fancy a nice soak in the bath too.  What an excting life eh?  

Catch up with you all soon, sweet dreams and take care.  's &  's


----------



## zarzar

Hi everybody

How's everyone's Monday's been?

Amanda I bet you can't wait for your first scan..It must seem like ages away. I hope it comes round quickly for you..I was the same as faithful. Didn't have a scan for ages when i was having my dd..I didn't think twice about it then but would be mortified if I had to wait that long now 

Tiny and Faithful not long for both of you now.   that you both get bfp's. We need more bfp's on this thread. Fingers crossed that it's you two this month 

Faithful happy wedding anniversaery for tomorrow  Hope you have a lovely day. Have you got anything special planned? 8 years is a long time

Well i've been so   today. I'm suprised my husband doesn't want to divorce me..I even threw my wedding ring at him today (don't ask me why) we're friends again now and he's forgiven me. He's even cooked me a lovely dinner. bless him

Anyway i'm off to eat it now

take care all

zarzar

p.s hi Julie..you just popped up.. i'll catch up with your post after i've had my dinner


----------



## sue572

Hi Nicola

I am going for my basting tomorrow.  I had my scan on Friday and the dr thought that the fibroid that I have had grown and that the follicles are too small.  When I went back today it turns out it was actualy a huge follicle that the dr was seeing and not the fibroid at all.  So tomorrow is d day.  I am soooooo excited.

When do you have to go to hospital?  Are you taking clomid aswell as having the basing done?

Good luck with your treatment.
Sue
xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Julie and Zarzar

Nothing planned for wedding anniversary, but I'm hoping DH might surprise me with something nice. Probably won't though he's not really the romantic type! 

Zarzar - must be something in the air, I had a moan at DH tonight at his lack of help in the house, letting dog in with dirty feet etc!!!!   Bit worried I'm getting pmt, not a good sign.  

Julie - wot no ironing!!!
Is it your birthday today?  If so     

Faithful x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Nicksy

I think there's a few around on the TTC thread who may be starting soon. So if you pop over and join us there you'll get loads of buddies.  I might be starting my 3rd iui at the end of the week if this 2nd IUI hasn't worked. AF due Friday.  So I'm hoping I won't be cycling with you in the nicest possible way - but probably will be!!!

Faithful x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Zarzar/Faithful

Glad I'm not all alone here tonight.

Just finished the ironing and DH is doing his shirts now.  Nails will have to wait till tomorrow because I really fancy a nice soak in the bath now.  Slept really badly last night so need an early night too.  Must resist chat room......maybe we need a smiley for chat room police (as well as a knicker watching smiley  ).

Faithful - Hope you do manage to celebrate - 8 years is a huge achievement.  Do understand about having a DH that isn't very romantic.  Love my DH very much, but he's not really the romantic type.  Hope you have a lovely day anyway.

Zarzar - Seems like we've all had a bit of a bad day today .... I had a right rant on the "orange" thread earlier tonight.  Bloomin clinic can't do scans on my day 10/11 so I'm going on day 7 which seems really  .  Just hope they can actually fit me in for the IUI.  Hope you feel more   after your dinner with DH.

I agree with Zarzar that we need some more BFP's soon .... it might help to cheer us up.
Sweet dreams everyone.  XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Morning..It's an early one for me today..I ended up having a very early night last night so didn't get chance to catch up.

Julie   for yesterday...I hope you had a lovely day. We need the birthday list back so we don't forget anyone's birthday. Hope you had a nice soak in the bath and a good nights sleep. I am so glad that i went to bed early as i'm feeling much calmer and more positive today.

Faithful   hope you and dh have a lovely day. I know what you  mean about romantic hubby's. mine used to really romantic when we first got together but not so much anymore . I hope that it's not pmt that your experiencing. sending you lots of     and   

Julie I hope your scan goes ok..I usually have one on day 8 which i think is early..i usually have a follie of about 12mm so it doesn't really tell us anything so we end up going back for 2 more scans . really hope they can fit you in too..its horrible when everything is so uncertain.

Tiny how are you felling? only one more sleep to go. sending you lots of   and  

Well my poor dh had to leave the house at 5am this morning to drive down to the C&W to freeze his  again. I really hope it doesn't have to be used again as i think this may have reduced our chances last month. We've also decided to do another natural cycle this month as thats what the clinic feel is best, i'm a bit disappointed. If it doesn't work next month though i'm definately having medicated.


----------



## Tiny21

Morning
Looks like it is over for me again - blood this morning, so far just on wiping TMI, sorry, but expecting full AF - in bits to be honest - had had good symptoms and have never got this close to testing without spotting, had allowed myself to think maybe......     DP called school to say I can't come in - I can't face 35 children today on their first day back to school - I just keep    Looks like it might be IVF next which I hate the idea of so much but I know the results are good. 

Will be around but not posting as much girls. Good luck to you all and thanks so much for your support, you have been great and really helped me. We all deserve some good news. 

Lots of love
Tiny xxx


----------



## zarzar

Oh Tiny I'm so sorry hun..it really sucks doesn't it. We're here if you need us


----------



## Leicesterlou

Tiny - so sorry honey     we are all here for you and my next cycle will be IVF so I hope we can both get a BFP out of it xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Tiny - so sorry hun       I really hope ivf works for you.  Like you say the success rates are very good, IUI is much more of a lottery I think really.


----------



## zarzar

Morning Faithful and Lou how are you both?

Well I've joioned slimming world and I'd put on more weight than I thought  so I really need to get motivated so any tips would be welcome please Lou.

For brekkie this morning I had strawberries, banana, Greek yoghurt and honey. Not sure about lunch but Roast Beef for dinner (no Yorkshire pud though)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done Zarzar on joining, is it the tx that caused the weight gain I have had some bad weeks and have put on but   tonight I have lost.  I am worried though that I will gain when I start tx and then will loose faith again...

Your breakfast sounds good, although double check your yoghurt as some of them have syns I always have muller light as they are free, and your roast beef will be fine, if you have gravy don't forget to add 1 syn for it, are you having a red day or green?  So far today I have had some baked beans and scrambled egg, have ham and tomato sandwich for lunch and chicken and veg tonight and if I get hungry I have an apple, banana and mug shots in my drawer which are all free.

P.S. Lovely photo Zarzar x


----------



## zarzar

Thanks Lou..I don't think it was the treatment that caused my weight gain just my attitude. I just thought I'll be pg soon so i don't need to worry about what i eat..it's a very bad mind set to get into..I just want my clothes to feel a bit more comfortable, I was getting to the stage where things were begining to feel very tight. Also I think we are going to go on holiday in June so want to be able to fit into my holiday clothes


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar I was exactly the same eat what I want cause I wil be pg soon and so worry about it afterwards, so I totally understand.  That's good you have something to focus on that's what I am doing as we are going to Bulgaria in August and so I would like to drop a dress size at least by then.


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

So, AAM:  on the upside I lost another 1.5lbs at WW last night   , on the downside STILL no AF !!  I even did a pee stick this morning in the hope that might kickstart the old witch into showing her face but the damn thing didn't work     It is getting very, very boring now !!!!!!!!!

How's everyone doing today ??  I am lurking but not posting too much as I don't really feel that I have anything to imput - just sitting here waiting to get started on IUI as I have been for the past 2 months.....

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix well done on your weight loss , I hope I can report one tomorrow morning      I have been good so I should have lost

Can't believe your still waiting for AF are they normally this iregular?  Have you spoken to the clinic about it?  Don't think you can't post hun just because youv'e not started I am not having tx at the moment and when I start I won't be doing IUI but I have got on with everyone on this board so well I just can't leave


----------



## Nix76

Hi Lou,

They used to be quite irregular, but I lost about a stone to get my BMI down to 30 before starting clomid and that seemed to regulate them more - averaging about 30 days.  This time though since I've lost weight (and actually have a lower BMI) it seems to have done the opposite and sent my system crazy !  Last month was 32 days, month before was 42 and now I'm on CD38...........  I haven't spoken to my clinic yet, I guess I will contact them if I get to CD45 and still no show. 

So... I have tried all the tricks I know - hoovering the stairs, white knickers, going out with no tampons in my bag, shag*ing and now even peeing on a stick.  I'm all out of ideas.  Any suggestions gratefully received at this stage !!!  I also feel like I've had PMT for about 2 weeks so my DH would also be eternally grateful I'm sure  

Am sure you'll have lost this week Lou!  I go to WW with a friend and she has been steadily gaining for past few weeks, but really made the effort last week and lost 2.5lbs!  

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies,

sorry no personals today. I hope all are well, havent had a minute to read them. 

Love to all

KP


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix you made me laugh when you say s*****g, bless, I can't think of anything else to suggest really, when I was younger I used to try half a lager and it always seemed to work but not a good idea with ttc, are you stressing about it?  And when I say that maybe you don't realise your stressing about it because you want to get started hun, what helps you to relax and forget about everything?  try that...

Hey KP - don't let them work you too hard hun


----------



## Nix76

Lou - yup, it was definitely shag*ing and not BMS    

Yeah, I probably am stressing more about it than I realise but you know how it is.  Just wanna get started on the IUI.  It's my birthday in 2 weeks and I never thought I'd be 32 and still no sign of any babies!  Hey ho, you just never know how things are gonna turn out do you!

What's the latest with you?  When do they think you'll be able to start IVF ?

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless that's the best sort of shag***g isn't it, that's what brought my Af on last week, try it again, it's fun trying if nothing else    I know what you mean I had a plan of being 25 married with 2 kids, now 30 and not happened yet...  I rang the clinis yesterday and the egg share cor-ordinator is off until tomorrow so they are ringing me tomorrow to hopefully organise my planning meeting with the consultant but this depends on whether they have matched me up with a receipent or not, all will be revealed tomorrow I guess....


----------



## Nix76

I don't really know too much about IVF and egg sharing.  What is the criteria for "matching" you up ??


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have to be clear on alot of bloods and then just match me to a close receipent.  The bloods I have had are:

HIV
Hep B&C
HTLV
Syphilis
Cytomegalovirus
Blood group
Karyotype
Cystic Fibrosis

No idea what half of these mean to be honest    To be an egg sharer you also have 

to be between 18-35
fit and healthy and BMI 19-35 
FSH level on day2/3 less than 10
No history of problems with ovaries
NO tranmissible disease
No personal or family heritable disorders

So these are all the tests I have been waiting for and I assume they are clear as the receptionist said she will speak with the co-ordinator and then arrange my planning meeting, I think I will have to go for another FSH level and couldn't do it this time as it fell on Saturday & Sunday

Hope this helps explain it a bit more


----------



## zarzar

Wow Lou thats a lot of stuff to have done. I don't even know what half of the blood stuff is. We had to have a lot of sexually transmissable ones done before we could start iui. It was so embarassing because they wouldn't do it at the fertility clinic. We had to go the GUM clinic and i kept thinking i bet they think we're here because we sleep around 

I hope you get matched up soon and you can get started. I think it's a really good thing that your doing. i'd love to be able to help someone else

Nix have you tried having a long soak in hte bath..maybe a glass of red wine might help. I don't think it would do any harm. Other than that I can't think of anything..maybe you could go for a jog? Good luck


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - yes I thought it was a bit extreme but now I realise they have to be thorough to ensure my eggs are fine to be shared and I am fine with it all, its helps me and another person so why not.  Bless I bet it was awful having to keep going to the GUM, can't believe they wouldn't do it at the clinic, they all do strange things don't they, I haven't heard any that are the same yet....


----------



## Nix76

Zarar - jogging !?!  Don't know about bringing on AF - it might kill me !!    I much prefer the idea of a glass of red wine - on your instructions I'll start on a bottle as soon as I get home from work  

Lou - WOW!  That's a lot of stuff.  When you say "no problems with ovaries" - would that include PCOS !?!?    I will have everything crossed for a good news phone call for you tomorrow hun !!!  

Food diary for today:
Brekky - cornflakes
Lunch - low fat red pepper houmous, carrots and pitta bread

Off for lunch in a bit - back later girls.

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix - not sure about that I think it would be ok but you would have to check.

Food diary
Baked beans and scrambled egg
Tomoto and herb mugshot, ham sandwich, muller light
Chicken breast and veg


----------



## zarzar

Nix..I wouldn't want to be responsible for you dying so definately do not go jogging..Thats an order

Food diary
Strawberries, Banana, Greek yog and honey
Tuna and cheese omelette
Roast beef and veg

So far so good on my SW diet


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done zarzar, keep it up girl.  Are you on a red day then?


----------



## zarzar

Yep decided to go for a red day.  When I did SW before i was a veggie so i did green days all the time so red days are quite new to me..I'll see how i get on with them.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well good luck and I am here if you have any questions.  I do mainly green days, I find on red days I am always hungry missing my carbs I think, although maybe I should make an effort to change that, will see what happens tonight at weigh in x


----------



## Soozy1

I got my BFN last Thursday 3rd April.

After a weekend of soul searching and trying to be as philisophical as possible i have decided that baby Wise isnt ready for this world yet!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry to hear about your BFN Soozy


----------



## zarzar

Sorry to hear about your bfn soozy 

Well i've just had my eyebrows massacred. I had them threaded instead of waxed and they are so thin now. I also have a red strip accross my face


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls, I'm back.
Just taken dd to ballet, went for a nice coffee whilst she was in there. And then got back to a huge bunch of flowers and a balloon from interflora from DH for wedding anniversary - so sweet. 

Zarzar I have my eyebrows threaded too - I get it done when I'm out shopping at Merry Hill, then feel like I've got 3 heads when I'm walking around because of the red patch it leaves   and it kills doesn't it.  

Soozy - sorry about bfn


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

soozy sorry for the BFN   

sorry for no other personals, just popped on at work, will catch up more at home tonight x


----------



## zarzar

Faithful I had mine done whilst I was shopping in Redditch...It still feels tender now. never mind at least I haven't got a monobrow any more . I keep trying to get my DD into ballet but she doesn't like it. she loves dancing at home though. I don't think she likes being told what type of dancing to do and when. Aah bless your hubby, he can be romantic after all 

Hi Marmalade


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Finally here in the land of FF and it's been another stressy day at work.

Tiny - I really, really hope that the bleeding stopped and didn't turn into a full af honey.      . 

Faithful - So glad your DH did the romantic thing after all.  

Nix - Well done with losing weight again honey but [bishbash] for that hateful AF not showing up. I have no idea what to suggest now.... maybe lots of bouncing on a trampoline?

Lou - Sounds like you are doing a great job with the food this week so  for the weigh in this week. I even cut out bread yesterday and today and I'm definitely feeling less bloated.

Marmaldeboo/KP/Amanda/Malteser Maiden/Essexgirlie/Chocolateellie - Hope you are all ladies. XXX

Well, I'm feeling a bit  again tonight, and really need to start thinking  again ready for scan on Friday. Anyone wants to kick me up the , please feel free.

Whoever wished me Happy Birthday ... ta .... it was last Wednesday and had a lovely time. Think most of the March/April birthdays are done now for this thread.

Hope you all have lovely evenings, and hope to be able to catch up more tomorrow. Take care, 's & 's .


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Evening now, not caught up yet with the last few days, so if I miss anyone it's not intended.

Lou-good luck for the weigh in tonight, hope you've lost the pounds, and I   it's all good news from the egg share co-ordinator tomorrow and you can get started with the tx.

Nix - wow you've justed all my AF tactics, what about swimming?

Tiny - so sorry for the arrival of AF, I know what you mean about moving onto IVF, that's our next move if this last IUI doesn't work and it's a very scary thought.  I know you said you'd be keeping a low profile, but remember we're all here if you need us.  

Faithful    hope you and DH are having a lovely night. xxx

Hey Julie "chatroom buddy" Wilts, I'd be more than happy to give you a kick up the ar$e, buck up missus,   thoughts for Fridays scan or I'll come round there and give you a   and    

I've started injections again today for 3rd IUI, 1st scan next Tuesday, so fingers, legs and eyes crossed again (not a pretty sight)

take care everyone, we all know how tough the tx is.  
MM
XX


----------



## marmaladeboo

Evening ladies,

Nix hope AF shows her evil head soon and you don't have too much longer to wait

Lou keeping everything crossed you get good news from the co-ordinator tomorrow

Tiny   

Faithfull happy anniversary, hope you have a wonderful time

MM how are the injections going, hope all goes well at your scan and you have lots of lovely follies

Hi Julie, Zarzar, KP and anyone else I have not mentioned

I have scan on thurs and hope to start stimming next week fingers crossed x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaldeboo/MM - Oh, we could all be getting basted next week around the same time.  Thank goodness .... some buddies for the madness of the 2ww.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

That would be good.  I was hoping they'd increase the drugs for this last time as I've only ever had one follie, but no the consultant was perfectly happy with the results of the last few cycles, he said everything is reacting as expected and they wouldn't want to over stimulate, so I'll just have to trust them.  I'd would have loved twins though!

Based on the last 3 cycles, I'm guessing I'll probably be around the weekend, so they will either do the basting on Friday 18th or leave it to the Monday 21st, but I'm sure I'll know more after Tuesdays scan.

Julie-are you having drugs?  what day will you be on when you have the scan on Friday?

Marmaldeboo-good luck for Thursday, let us know how you get on.

MM


----------



## chocolateellie

Hi, lovelies. I wasn't about yesterday because DH was moaning that I dash off in the evenings after I wash up to get on the computer, and I felt guilty because he wanted to cuddle, so I spent the evening with him and now I am hopelessly behind on this thread!

So many treatments within the next week! I just want this stupid cycle to end, although I have a feeling it'll be over in the next couple of days, thank goodness! Best of luck to everybody-- I'll cross everything for you except my legs.  

Lou-- It's so good to hear things moving along for you. If IUI doesn't work, we definitely want to egg share, so it's good to see someone else's experiences. 

Everybody-- hope your week's going well and I'll be more on top of your posts the rest of the week.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Malteser - Now I'm all natural honey. Friday is day 7 for me, but they are booked up on Mon/Tues when I should go in [bishbash]. Hoping they will scan again Wed (day 12). I'm really hoping I ov again on day 14 which will be Fri coz they will baste that day, so I have weekend with DH to help out. REALLY hope it won't be Sat (again) or I won't get basted this month. Sorry to hear that your clinic don't want you to increase the drugs, but as long as you have one really good follie    . I always have loads of little ones due to my dx, but one usually takes over. Catch up soon honey. X


----------



## faithfullyhoping

ooohhh too many scans coming up, I can't remember whose is when now!!!

Julie - I think sometimes it's best not to think too much about it, so just go for the scan and don't worry about getting psyched up for it!

Marmaladeboo / Malteser - Hope injections go well this week and scans.

Hi choc  - hope cycle is over soon so you can get started.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

First in this morning, but only coz DH forgot to put our bin out so I had to get up early and put it out.  .  And it's cold n frosty.  .  Still, it's lovely and sunny.

Hope you all had sweet dreams and it's sunny where you are - will check in once I've done been out and got the grocery shopping done.

XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you are getting chatty in the evening's aren't you....

Right here we go sorry if I miss anybody...

Julie I am officially kicking you up the   hun, I know you can get down easily on this rollercoaster but now its time to be   ready for the scan on Friday hun    Glad you had a nice birthday after all and yes I think all the birthdays are done now for April??

Malteser Maiden - hey you, good to see you back, I lost 1.5lbs and double checked my book and it makes it a total of 7.5lbs so back on track and feeling quite motivated again now so fingers crossed the next few weeks will see me reaching my club10 target      I really hope this next round of IUI brings you a BFP hun.  IVF is very scary isn't it, I didn't quite believe all that you have to go through until discussing it recently, guess I have had my blinkers on!!!

Faithful I hope you have had a good anniversary so sweet of your DH to send the flowers

Chocolatellie - how sweet that your DH wanted a cuddle not many men ask for that do they?  Sometimes ff does make me obsessive which is why I don't log on at night when I have been on all day.  I really hope your IUI works and you don't have to look at IVF/Egg Share but if you do I am here for you  

KP - Hope your not too busy and can join us today hun and I hope you got lots of lovely sleep last night  

Leech & Amanda - how are our resident Mummy's

Zarzar - god thats sounds painful, I have mine waxed and that makes mine very red but not sure I like the sound of threading  

Well its  here is Leicester after a frosty start, I lost 1.5lbs last night at weigh in and so feeling very pleased with myself, just   I get good news today when the clinic ring me and can get our planning meeting booked in


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Just wanted so say a big   for losing 1.5lbs ...... no wonder you are so pleased with yourself ...... you should be.  And hopefully today you'll get the phone call booking in your planning meeting.  It's beautiful and sunny here too today, and that always makes me feel much more  .  Thanks for the kick up the   honey, I've woken up already feeling better.  Yoga and meditation tonight so that always sets me on the right tracks again & gonna try to eat/drink really well again so I feel like I'm getting ready for those follies to grow.  Catch up later.  XXX


----------



## zarzar

Morning Julie and Lou

Well done Lou on losing 1.5lbs thats really good  I hope I do ok this week. I really had the munchies last night and I had 1 jaffa cake. i suppose if i hadn't joined SW i would have eaten the whole packet 

Julie i'm glad your feeling better today. I'm sure after your yoga tonight you will feel great. I need to get doing some exercise, don't really like it though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zarzar, as long as your count the syns of it you will be fine hun.  Have you got the SW password I can't get in with the one I was given last night??


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou i've just pm'd you the password. hope it works


----------



## Nix76

Morning from sunny London !!

Lou - great news on the 1.5lbs loss, that's fab !!!  Hope you hear from the clinic very early today so you're not kept waiting and watching the phone !!

Julie - glad you're feeling good today hun.  Keep up that PMA !!!

Zarzar - 1 jaffa cake was very restrained - well done you!!

AAM:  the witch has landed !!!!!!!!!!  About time too!  So, I can finally say that I belong on this thread, the injections start tomorrow.  I can't believe I am gonna allow my DH to stab me - must be mad  

Nix.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls 

Nix - yey glad Af finally shown her face, it's good to get started.

Lou - well done on the weight lost, it's going in the right direction.

Julie - glad your feeling more positive today.  I think I could do with going to yoga, have you been doing it long? I've always fancied but am a bit scared!!!

Me - I'm feeling rubbish today, think I've got PMT, just want AF to come so I can get it over with.  I'm sure it's not a bfp for me this month


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful now try and be more   hun, when is test date?  You never know do you...


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Test date is Friday, I think.  I'll try and be more positive, you're right, you never know! Thanks Lou.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Exactly we are due a 3rd BFP on this board so you could be it.....


----------



## KittenPaws

I wrote a whole msg and lost it. It even had everyones name in it. I aint doing it again. Gutted !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP my partner in crime welcome back feels like you have been away      

I always write my long ones in word and paste them in cause that happens alot doesn't it....


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks good to be back! 

I said in a nutshell, yay to nixs AF,   for lou today and hope its good news, i said hi to Zarzar and luv the pic and then it was hello to all!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks KP, I keep looking at my mobile which sits on a deckchair in front on me willing it to ring but then I think I bet the poor person has lots of work to come back too doesn't she, if she hasn't rang me I will ring her this afternoon...


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww bless, dont worry too much  

and she best call


----------



## Leicesterlou

AH thanks, how are you hun, are all the finances sorted now at work?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi KP - I did that last night on the secondary thread, wrote a long halo polishing message and lost it all  

Lou - Hope she rings soon, stop watching your phone, it'll never ring if you keep doing that!!  
By the way how do you write it in word and then paste it in. I didn't know you could do that, i'm always losing posts. Will have to have a go.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful - I just open word type replies to the messages and then highlight and copy and then go into the reply box and right click and paste and it should work hun


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks - will try it later

DH working at home today, feel like I've got to do something constructive!!! Will go and vacuum I think.


----------



## Leicesterlou

so funny thinking you have to do something costructive cause DH is there but I know what you mean, mine is the same if it looks as though I am not busy when we are both home I get funny stares!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Faithful!

Yeah all done, complied a big fat list and sent it this morning 1st thing! 

Im so hungry. Getting outta the office today and having lunch with a mate. Should be nice. 

Lou- dont look at the phone. Then it will ring.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds nice KP, good to get out and get some fresh air.

I have got to pop to Tesco's to get a giftcard for my SIL's Dad, she lives in Ireland and her Father doesn't have much money and is a bit of a gambler and so she has sent me some money asking me to pick him up a giftcard so he can go and buy food.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful – Stay positive hun …  not much longer now ….. stay away  .  I’ve done yoga for 13 years now and I love it.  Just wish there was more time/money so I could go more than once a week.  I would be terrible at things like aerobics/step coz I’m quite unco-ordinated and clumsy – still it would make for a funny class  .  It’s not for everyone but you should give it a go – bear in mind though I think it’s a lot to do with the teacher – I adore mine.  Hope you don’t feel like you have to do too much with DH at home – you have the excuse that you are on the 2ww.  Milk it!!!!

Nix – Feels weird to celebrate an AF – but Congratulations!!!  What do you think finally brought it on?  Good luck with the injections tomorrow – I hope your DH has calmed down a bit now. 

Zarzar – Don’t think I could be so reserved …. Jaffa Cakes are yummy.  Well done you.  

KP – Hope you enjoy your lunch.

Lou – How very dare they not have phoned you yet …. Bet if you left your phone at work when you go to Tesco’s they’ll phone then.  

Hello to anyone else about.

Food diary so far – Special K with purple berries (yum), with de-caf tea.  Glass of pineapple juice and wholewheat hula hoops.  Then stuffed pasta with fresh tomato sauce for lunch with salad, strawberries & grapes for after.  Probably a couple of slices of toast for tea before yoga, and some fresh juice.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie - thats a good idea but I daren't chance missing the call so will be taking my phone with me, will be leaving shortly try and miss the lunchtime rush.

My food diary
Brekki - baked beans and mushrooms (got to change this as baked beans cause lots of trumps)
Lunch - Haslet sandwich, banana, apple
Dinner - Pork chop and veg


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou

 trumps - I just love that word!!!!  I'm such a kid.  

I'd be much too scared to have beans before I went to work ..... they make me really "fluffy".

Hope you avoid the rush - bet they phone just as you get to the checkout to pay - usually happens to me.
X


----------



## KittenPaws

You know whats fab and i want to get back into pilates ! love it! didnt like yoga, wasnt for me. But i luuurved pilates! Although my flexibility is something of a nightmare. I am a beginner! lol


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Pilates is quite similar to yoga tho' isn't it?  We do bits of Tai Chi and also 2 x meditations as well, so it's a good all rounder.  I'm still not very flexible, but way better than I was 13 years ago.  My biggest problem is that I have long legs and a shorter torso so have to work hard to get round that.


----------



## zarzar

Lou you make me laugh. I'm the same as Julie I love that word, anything to do with  and i'm in hysterics. i'm such a kid too 

Yay Nix Af arrived..i wonder what briught it on in the end..I hope some of our suggestions worked 

Hi KP i really like pilates too, my friend didn't though because she felt like she wasn't doing anything so we stopped going. i really want to get ino doing something but i'm a great big wuss when it comes to going places on my own. I'm so shy that i don't talk to anyone. People must think i'm a right moody cow 

Faithful don't work too hard because dh is there. just try and look busy 

Julie you've just given me inspiration for lunch. I'm going to have pasta too. yum

Food diary: 
Strawberries, banana, greek yoghurt and honey (again)
apple
Pasta with tom sauce
Shepherds pie for dinner


----------



## Julie Wilts

zarzar - I was just like you honey, but started yoga 13 years ago with a friend from work.  She didn't enjoy it at all (much too slow for her), but although I was nervous I wanted to keep going.  Because it's quite an individual thing it's totally OK to go alone, and actually this will sound really selfish, but I just like it being "me" time now (with about 20 others though!).  My DH and DD did a "yogabugs" session with me at Center Parcs and they loved it - it's kind of yoga moves but told via a story for kids so it's exercise without them realising it.  Great fun for adults too! It's good that our teacher just lets us work at our own pace "no pushing yourselves - if you feel pain it's your body telling you to stop" - now that's my kind of exercise


----------



## KittenPaws

What word you juvenilles laughing at ? i missed it LOL

I need to find a pilates place around here, i did it last time in OZ.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies....glad to see you are all well.

Nix - gad AF finally showed for you & you can get started on the crazy roller coaster 

Faithful - try not to worry...I was exactly the same as you last week...convinced it had not worked  

Lou - hope you get your phone call soon  .

Leech - hope you are doing ok.

Chocolateellie - Hi.

Hi to everyone else I have missed too.

AAM: did two more tests last night & this morning...I am convinced that it will all go wrong...my symptoms seem to be coming & going & constantly doing knicker checks still.....I feel worse than I did in the 2ww!  Have made an appointment for the Dr's but could not get one until monday to see if the GP can do anything to put my mind at ease...blood tests or something?  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

DH gone now - phew, will put the duster down  

Zarzar - we'll have to find a class and go together!!! I live near Hagley so not far away from you.  Actually we nearly moved to Bromsgrove a couple of years ago, I used to work in Redditch too.

Amanda - Good idea seeing doctor, i'm sure s/he'll be able to put your mind at rest.  I seem to remember my symptoms came and went quite a bit at first until morning sickness set in at 6 weeks and stayed for the duration!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Lou said "trump" .

Faithful - right that's it for chores then.  Feet up and time with ff  .  I've done shopping & put away, done washing & hung up, cleaned kitchen, emptied dishwasher and now cooking lunch.  I nearly always just sit down as DH walks in the door - need to time it better I guess.

Amanda - Hello honey.  Sorry you are feeling so worried honey but I agree with Faithful that hopefully the Doc will be able to help (despite having to wait till Monday).  Like Faithful, I only really, really felt better when I was being sick all the time  .

Faithful/Zarzar - There you go then ..... IUI buddies & pilates buddies too  .


----------



## zarzar

I feel like a little kid again

Hi Amanda, sorry your feeling so concerned about everything. You did the right thing making a dr's appointment. hopefully they'll put your mind at rest. 

Faithful your not too far from me at all. We're in Catshill so a bit closer than Bromsgrove. We only moved here last year. My husband is from this sort of area but i'm from south Birmingham so i'm still finding my way around a little bit.


----------



## Julie Wilts

If you think "trump" is funny .... you should go into the chat room sometime .... I was  when I discovered you can make noises to each other .... including burps and poos!


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Well done on the weight loss Lou and Nix you little skinny stars  - and well done for the AF Nix bet you have the cleanest stairs in your street!!!

Lou- hoping you get that phone call soon 

Amanda - I felt exactly the same as you - its just another set of worries from one stage to another 2ww, 1st scan, 2nd scan.  Have clinic booked you in for an early scan? Not going to say try not to worry cos you will anyway - wait till you have permenant morning sickness then you'll know its real (you should expect that anytime soon!!)  As we find out so early we have even more time to worry - take care   

Good luck to all out jabbers this week - sounds like a lot starting at the same time - I;ll never keep up so be gentle with me!!!

KP - what you up to lady

Lots of love and cuddles 
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Leech       . How's the sickness today then?


----------



## KittenPaws

You guys crack me up!!! 

Leeeech! How are you hun? Oh i missed you   Lou is being naughty today not me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls you have been chatty, no phone call yet, got a few things to get done then going to ring them.  Well I went to Tesco raced round picked up a few bits and then got to the till and found they didn't have any giftcard's and they told me to go back to customer service well it's a big tesco and I had to walk another 5mins back there carrying shopping, you can just imagine can't you, anyway good exercise for me!!  Then I popped home thinking I needed a no2 as I live in between tesco and work and sat down to only trump again, not sure what is wrong with my   just lately 

Anyway all chores done for now, just having my lunch now

Leech - I can't help it, it's natural, honest


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou  You make me laugh so much - DD wants to know what I am laughing so much about.  I thought by my age I wouldn't find toilet humour so funny, but it still is.  Lucky you being able to pop home if you need to  .

KP - don't think Lou is naughty ... just funny ..... hey - I said poo and burp earlier so guess despite all my chores I won't be getting a halo today.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi all

Leech - thanks for the response....my scan is booked for the 23rd...2 weeks today fingers crossed.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie, I think I was put on this earth to make people laugh oh well at least I have a purpose  

I have just rang the clinic and the egg share co-ordinator is still catching up and will contact me asap, I apologised and said I was getting impatient and they said not to worry they understood and would be in contact, hopefully they will ring later today


----------



## leechcb1

Toilet humour my dp's favourite thing!!!

KP you are right it is Lou thats naughty today - KP you are a little angel - don't you be waylaid by her!!!

If I could nip home at lunch I would never come back!!! Got to work late tonight - only time a client could come in was at 5.15 (my finish time) - he's getting 30 mins then he can go and eff off!!! My couch and sky + is calling me

Was really bad yesterday Julie - had to keep nipping the loo all morning yesterday and then was out at clients most of the afternoon - wanted to sit in my car and weep!!!  Went to mums for some TLC last night but she just tried to force feed me porridge and ginger biscuits!!!  Had some trifle when I got in then went to bed!!!  Today is not so bad managed to have breakfast and dinner (and keep them down!!) I;m looking on it as a good sign as all other symptoms seem to have vanished so its making me believe it is actually real 

Not long to go Amanda - time seems to stand still tho for us tx ladies doesn't it 

Lou -   she calls you back soon
Have a good afternoon ladies - got mounds to do but can't be bothered 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry Creme Egg Mummy     I didn't mean it honest, looks like I loose my halo then doesn't it..  KP don't get too comfy in it I will be getting it back soon!!!

With regards to tx shall we start to keep a list as there are so many of us?  I don't mind doing it, they are doing it on the egg share board I also post on so can copy it from there


----------



## leechcb1

A list would be great as I feel terrible for forgetting people out of posts and then asking again and again where everyone is up to 

Halo back in Leicester!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok I will start something and then you will all have to update me exactly where you are, so send me a PM with the details of waiting for scans, injections etc


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday.  I had really bad sickness for about the first 4 months, but was always told it was a good sign - strong pg hormones.  Sounds   to say I enjoyed it but I did ....like you say it makes you know it's all real.    to that client for making you stay late.  Can you set an alarm for the 30 mins so he'll get the hint?

Lou - A sense of humour gets you through life I think .... my sense of humour is quite   (like you haven't guessed), but it helps to keep us sane!  My bruv (who lives in the USA) says one thing he really misses from the UK is toilet humour.  They just don't "get it" over there.  DH also loves toilet humour too.   

OMG - DD just spilt water over the table and onto the bottom of the laptop.  Hope it's OK. 

Oh, Lou - Great idea about a list of where everyone is at .....helps us "oldies" with slower brains and bad memories.


----------



## KittenPaws

I cant keep up! A moment away and you guys are off... (especially lous lower back region!!!!!)


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## Leicesterlou

Right girls here is the first list, I am sure I have missed somebody or got something wrong so sorry if I have but just send me a quick message and I will update it 

*Starting treatment*
Nix76 starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 

*On the 2WW*
Faithfullyhoping TEST Date 11 April 

*Inbetween treatment*
Leicesterlou waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (resident )
Kittenpaws starting April08
Zarzar starting May08
Marmaladeboo starting May08??
Chocolatellie starting May08??
Julie Wilts starting May08??

*IUI Bumps*
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April


----------



## KittenPaws

Got me right Loopy loo!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cheers KP, just hope I have got everybody else and not missed anyone


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Just a quick question - has anyone used the HPT's off Ebay.  If so what are they like and are they reliable? 

Thanks very much

Nicola


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Nicola, I havent. Maybe some of the other girls on here have! Im sure we have used millions between us. I see you are startin IUI soon too?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy sorry I haven't - I will add you to the list hun

Starting treatment
Nix76 starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping TEST Date 11 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF 
Kittenpaws starting April08
Zarzar starting May08
Marmaladeboo starting May08??
Chocolatellie starting May08??
Julie Wilts starting May08??
Nicksy starting week commencing 7 April

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kittenpaws - yes I am waiting for wicked   to arrive and then I can get started - all of the nasty injections arrived this morning - so here we go again!

Thanks for adding me to the list Leicesterlou - My IUI will definitely start sometime this week.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi to all,

Just dropping in quickly to ask Lou to add me to the list. CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs, I'll let you now.

Everyone sounds in good spirits which is great to hear


----------



## Leicesterlou

OMG so sorry Wigglywoo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Starting treatment
Nix76 starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs 

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping TEST Date 11 April  

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Kittenpaws starting April08
Zarzar starting May08
Marmaladeboo starting May08??
Chocolatellie starting May08??
Julie Wilts starting May08??

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hiya

I have just started IUI treatment and just wanted to talk to others riding the same rollercoaster as myself. We are in the "unexplained" category and I have noticed from reading other stories that the way my clinic is doing things seems a bit different to others on here.  I have been given Norethisterone to take which should take control of my cycle (even though I have a pretty regular cycle every 28days) to ensure I am the right stage of my cycle for when the fertility clinic have their allocated slots for scans.

My AF was due around the 3rd April however I was told to start taking Norethisterone on the 1st April. Therefore my AF never came presumably cause I was taking this. I have had to take 2 a day for 10 days which takes me up to tommorrow. The clinic have then presumed AF will turn up approx on Mon 14th! This is the day I am booked in for the base line scan and the following day I start injections of supreaur 0.5 and Gonalf 37.5.

I am going to have to do injections myself as my DH is really frightened of needles. I am the same though but am hoping it wont be too bad using the pen. I am then booked in for a scan on the 22 April and the 25 April with possible IUI on Mon 28th.

I am starting to get myself stressed out with the basting but from what I have read from others on this website is that they don't seem to get phased. I just keep thinking back to when I had my Hy cosy in July and the pinching feeling makes my toes curl. I am also feeling uneasy about having a vaginal ultra sound with AF. I know this will definitely be worth it if it works but just wanted reassurance from others.

Thanks


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Lou   Don't worry I haven't been around much and don't think I had even updated everyone on where I'm at so you wouldn't have known anyway  

Great idea to keep a list, I'm forever forgetting when people are testing etc.

Lots of       for all the scans, basting, testing and bumps!

Hi Hope & Pray, just saw your post and wanted to respond. Firstly welcome,   there are lots of lovely ladies on here that can usually answer most questions.   Well it certainly sounds like your clinic are organised!! Mine is very different and will do scans 6 days a week so I don't have to regulate my cycle to their time-table. As far as the actual basting goes, you have nothing to worry about. It has been compared with having a smear test, no pain just perhaps a little discomfort for a very short time. Afterwards I have always had 10 mins or so to lay down with the bed tilted down (at the head end) which can create a funny sensation in my tummy but that is all. I think the most important thing is to try and plan a stress free day as possible as I know that DH and I have come to blows on tx days before and from what I have read on here I don't think we are alone.     Then home to two weeks of relaxing and trying not to go to   thinking about it!

Good luck


----------



## Nicksy

Hi hope and pray,

Sorry I can't answer the first part of your question with regards to your medication - my clinic tend to work around my cycle and not the other way around.  I am sure somebody on here will know though!

With regards to the basting - there is absolutley nothing to worry about - I didn't feel a thing and it was just like a smear.  I even felt ok afterwards - sent my DH to find a nurse so I could go home as I was getting bored just lying there 

I think if they are doing the vaginal scan when you have your AF, they must always do that so are used to it - so try not to worry about this aswell. 

Good luck with the treatment   to you

Nicola


----------



## Hope and Pray

Thanks Wiggywoo and Nicksy for your replies. I just wanted to ask a que about Acupuncture. I am booked for my first session on Sat and was hoping to get 4 sessions in by basting day. Do you think I have left it too late for it to be effective and should have started sooner. Two consultations I have had with Chinese Doctors they have both said that from my pulse they reckon my womb is cold and not producing positive synergies or something!!!!! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Hope & Pray, sorry can't help with acupuncture, where are you at with tx so I can add you to the IUI Girls list hun?


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome Hope and pray, 

Im not to sure about the meds either, but i am sure one of the lovely ladies on the sight might be able to help further. 

The basting- Well let me tell you my whole body shook when i went for my first cons and he said before anything i had to have a pap smear and internal check. Everytime any doc had ever tried to give me a pap smear it didnt happen. I would screech out in pain before they got close. I had to have my first pap under general anaesthetic when i had my laparoscopy yrs back (2 in 1 lol) anywho- i cacked myself, but something amazing happened i relaxed and had it. Then after he did that he said right now vaginal scan, i was horrified. I got thru that too! Then when it cam time for my IUIs i did the scans and basting -no fear! Mind over matter for me and alot of others. Just think calm and use deep breathing techniques. I mean i was still extremeley nervous but im sure everyone is. 

You will be brilliant, nothing to worry about ... and oh ps DIDNT EVEN HURT!!!


----------



## Hope and Pray

Leicesterlou - I am due for baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up). Been given Norethisterone to fit me in around available scan slots.

kittenpaws- Thanks for the reassurance. I'm sure I will be fine..... i'll have to be. Ha Ha!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Starting treatment
Nix76 starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs 
Hope and Pray baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up).

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping TEST Date 11 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Kittenpaws starting April08
Zarzar starting May08
Marmaladeboo starting May08??
Chocolatellie starting May08??
Julie Wilts starting May08??
Nicksy starting week commencing 7 April

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April

Right I'm off home now so have a good evening ladies and anything else I will change tomorrow, unless the phone rings!!! And I will be back on to update you all


----------



## KittenPaws

Just think what will we be like in childbirth!!!! LOL   

I pray you get your BFP


----------



## KittenPaws

Lou i hope they ring, if so txt me later


----------



## Leicesterlou

That goes without saying my little tx text partner, can't say partner in crime anymore as I was naughty without you today, hows the diet going hun??


----------



## KittenPaws

The diets going okay, just had my low fat snak a jack pop corn and drinking water. Jacket potato at lunch and weeta bix for breaky! 

DH is cooking tonight. Dont know what. He has really started to make an effort. He does one offs. Before he didnt even lift a finger in the kitchen dept.


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's good news hun, glad it's going ok for you, got to dash was just waiting for your reply, don't think I will hear anything now they finish at 4-4.30pm in the clinic


----------



## KittenPaws

ring em and bug em one last time
xoxo


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Hope & Pray,

Regarding acupuncture, I don't really know a lot about it because I only had my first session yesterday. I was told to book my first one when AF arrived, although it had finished by the time the apt came around. I'm having one session a week now so that will be two before basting and prob two after. I think that they tailor the acupunture to where you are in your cycle.  If you want me to send you a pm with what it was like, I don't mind?!?!


----------



## zarzar

Hi Wiggy...I'd be interested in hearing about your accupuncture if you don't mind. I'm thinking about having it for my next cycle..I've never really thought about it before so wouldn't have a clue what to expect 

p.s hi Hope and Pray and Nicksy. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi Ladies, can I join you?   We are due to start IUI at the end of May, a little bit early to join I know, but I am keen to ask the best way to prepare for it.

A little bit about us:  Me 34; DH 33 - we have no children. TTC since Jan 2006. MC in Oct 06 at 9 wks (baby stopped developing at 6 wks).  No success since then.  Moved to London from Newcastle in July 07. Our GP started investigations in Nov 07 and whilst I’m ovulating OK, FSH levels are fine and tubes are clear, DH has been diagnosed with mild oligosperimia and this may be the cause as to why we have been unlucky up to now. 

We are being seen through the NHS at Reproductive Medicine Unit at UCHL. We have seen our consultant and she has referred us for IUI and failing this IVF at the Hammersmith next year.  We have been offered 3 cycles of IUI with Clomid and it will be happening every other cycle to let my body settle in between. We are seeing the fertility nurse on the 1st May to talk about the practicalities and, fingers crossed, I start on Clomid in late May and get basted at the end of May/June.

So, have mercy on a newbie; how do you girls prepare for your IUI cycles?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Hope and Pray

Welcome to the madness that is IUI!!!
I'm trying to remember what your questions were now - regarding the meds, my clinic are open 7 days a week so they fit around my cycle, but it's good that they are organised and making sure that you'll be on track to start when they're open.  I've had several baseline scans with AF, don't worry about it, they're used to doing them.

In regards to acupuncture, i've been having it for over a year now.  I don't think it's too late to start so don't worry about that, they fit around your cycle. 


Lou - well done on the list, very comprehensive, I've just realised that i'm the only one on 2ww at the moment!! No pressure then!!!

Zarzar - have pm'd you re acupuncture. Try it it's fab.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Gillydaffodil

Sorry to hear of your problems, I really hope that the tx works for you.

In terms of preparing for treatment I made sure that my diet was good, have been taking a good multi vitamin for several months ( I take marilyn glenville ones but there's lots of others, Nourish do a good pre-conception programme too).  Also make DH take male fertility vitamins.  Cut out or at least minimise alcohol (it takes 3 months for egg to develop apparently), and have been having acupuncture. I think exercise is quite important beforehand too to get the oxygen flowing!!

That's about it really.

Faithful x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - hello to all the newbies - I'm gonna get REALLY lost now.  Fraid I can't offer any advice on acupuncture - not good with needles so not sure I'd cope with it.  As to IUI basting - well like someone else said it's just like an internal scan.  I was a bit "crampy" for a few days after but that soon settled down.  I stopped having caffeine last November and feel much better for it, plus I hard drink alcohol any more.  I make sure I get my 5 a day (most days), take multi vitamins & oil of evening primrose oil, just try and eat well generally.  The only exercise I really do is my yoga and meditation once a week, as I was advised not to start anything new or too strenuous.

Lou -Thanks for that list hun, it's great to see where we all are.  I'm having my scan this Friday (11th) which is my day 7 and hoping to have basting the following Friday (18th) which will be day 14.  Don't think I'm patient enough to wait till May!  Guess the clinic didn't get back to you today  .  Well, not before you left work anyway.

Wiggywoo - Hello honey.  .  Here we are back on the rollercoaster again.   .

Hope the sun is still out wherever you all are and hope you've all had good days. XXXX


----------



## Wiggywoo

Julie  

I know, here we go again   I had a warm bath last night and plan going back to the trusty hot water bottle tonight whilst The Apprentice is on   

Wishing you lots of luck this time around,     I really hope that it works for us, and of course all our other FF buddies.


----------



## Greyhounds

Thanks for your warm welcome  

I was wondering if any of you have received advice about flying after IUI? We are planning to travel to Europe (2.5 hrs flight) for a week in June 6-7 days after IUI.  Did you receive any advice about what you can and cannot do after IUI?  I'll try to talk to one of the specialist nurses tomorrow see what they say but in the meantime I thought I’d check with you.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - its quiet here tonight.

Gillydaffodil - Sorry hun, I have no idea about flying during IUI tx's.  Hope your clinic (or someone else) can give you some answers.

Wiggywoo - Hope you are enjoying that hot water bottle and The Apprentice.  .  I'm going to have a soak in the bath tonight, then get my crystals out.  Probably start with the wheat bag tomorrow night too.  Don't know why but I'm just really down at the moment.  Maybe it's just hormones - I've got really bad skin at the moment and I'm eating really well.  Like you I wish you HEAPS of luck for this turn and hope we can turn this thread into a pg ladies who had IUI thread  .

Now, this is a rant warning .... and it's probably due to my hormones going crazy ....

Well, I've been to yoga and I usually come back feeling all relaxed and peaceful ... not tonight..... no ....... pg lady was just across from me and in front so I could pretty much see her all the class.  She is very obviously pg now and spent most of the class lifting her t-shirt up and rubbing her tummy.  It's not her fault at all, because she doesn't realise just how upsetting it is to me.  Just feel ridiculously sensitive at the moment and it's really silly.  Need to snap out of it.

OK rant over ..... anyone else as ridiculous as I am?  Probably not.  Think I am going more and more  .

Well, hope everyone is having lovely evenings and have sweet dreams too.
's &  's


----------



## Spanner

Hi 
We are starting our first cycle for IUI. I went for first scan today - I have two good size fociles but lining is not thick enough yet, so goign back on Friday......
Im worrying about that because I really want to give it a try this month..?? Anyone else in the same situation?

thanks for listening
Spanner x


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies 

wow a lot has been happening, welcome to the newbies   

can anyone give me some advice, am finding it really difficult to sleep, have hardly slept for last 3 days and am going   found sleep was disrupted slightly last time round but this time is alot worse, am just falling asleep a couple of hours before i need to get up again, try napping when i get home from work but that is not working either.  help any asuggestions greatfully received 

sorry for the lack of personals but thinking of you all x


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE

Starting treatment
Nix76 starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs 
Hope and Pray baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up)
Julie Wilts scan this 11 April, hoping to have basting the following Friday (18th) which will be day 14

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping TEST Date 11 April 
Donnah TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Kittenpaws starting April08
Zarzar starting May08
Marmaladeboo starting May08??
Chocolatellie starting May08??
Nicksy starting week commencing 7 April
Gillydaffodil starting end of May08

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls, thought I better post my update so I don't get lost, so here I am back with some chatting...

Welcome to Gillydaffodil I am sure you would be fine flying alot of girls don't even know there pg and fly but probably best to check with your consultant hun  

Faithfullyhoping - no pressure hun, we are all       it's a BFP  

Marmaladeboo sorry to hear your not sleeping hun, have you tried unwinding and getting into your nightware an hour or so before you go to bed hun, or maybe reading a nice easy read fiction that's what I normally do then I don't think about things and just find myself dropping off can't really think of anything else besides the obvious no caffine etc  Hope you ahve some sweet dreams tonight hun...

Julie - sorry your feeling pants hun and sorry I have missed you this evening, I know exactly what you mean all I seem to see everywhere I go is big pg ladies drives you mad doesn't it.  We are here for you hun    

Everybody else sweet dreams and catch up with you all tomorrow xxx

Louise xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

thx lou, have been off caffine since jan, so cant even use it to try and perk me up throughout the day, have tried herbal baths and reading, tend to read historic novels though which are quite intense, need to pick up some girly fiction i think x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes thats what I read for bed love stories make you go all ga ga and sleepy!!!  Far far from the real world hey, I have just logged into the chat room but not many in there


----------



## zarzar

Hi Marmalade..I find that I have trouble sleeping when i'm close to having treatment. I usually have a glass of warm milk before bed every night and I found that helped a lot. Something like Horlicks might help too. Also Lous idea of an easy read before bed. I was reading quite intense books and found that it was waking me up. Now i've got myself some girly books i'm really enjoying them but i find i can only read a few pages before i'm sleepy.

I went to a seminar last year about this sort of thing and we were told that we needed to retrain our brains. If you are lying in bed not sleeping that is what your brain thinks that being in bed is for. Instead you should get up and do something that you really do not enjoy doing like cleaning the toilet or ironong. Your brain will then think I don't want to be doing this in the middle of the night i'd rather be asleep. I may take a while to retrain your brain but if it's really troubling you it might be worth a go

I also try not to talk about treatment. I find if i just try and forget about it or not think about just before bed my mind is a lot clearer for sleep..I hope you find something that helps you. It's really horrible when you don't get enough sleep and it makes the time go much slower.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ironing in the middle of the night .... who's stalking me .......   Zarzar - ok I've ironed in the night, I confess.

Since Nov' last year I have only slept through 1 night and that was last Friday.  Actually felt worse for it the following morning.  I can get off to sleep but always seem to wake up about 4/5am and then just get back to sleep before the alarm goes off.  Consultant says it's all part of the menopause and unfortunately it's one of the things that HRT hasn't helped.

Lou - Thanks for updating my tx stuff & the understanding about pg lady ..... I know I shouldn't let it affect me, but for some reason this lady really does.  Very hormonal this month ... not sure if that's good or not?

Marmaladeboo - Hope you get a good nights sleep soon honey, know what you mean about feeling   after so many nights interrupted sleep.  It's a form of torture after all. 

Morning everyone ..... sunny here so far, but due to rain later.  .  Hope you all have lovely days.
's &  's


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies. How are we all..

I have tried reading through the messages... so far...

Julie- It must be really hard for you, going somewhere to release tension and having the one thing that creates your stress sit in front of you. Can you not sit somewhere else? On the other side of the room... .


Lou- Any news hun? How r u today  

Marmalade- One quick tip for you Lavender. Have a lavender oil bath, and spritz some on your linen you will have the sleep of a lifetime. Just a little bit , eases tension and relieves stress. A natural remedy . Also i agree with everything zarzar said, very true! 

Morning to everyone else xoxoxox


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning well I have been busy got into work at 8.30am to get a phone call that our new shower pod was being delivred between 9.30-10.30 today so I have taken my lunch hour early and just been home and took delivery, can't wait to get it installed now it has a radio in it, with water jet that massage your back and a foot massager.. oo heaven I will be spending all my time in the shower once it's up and running!!!

No news from the clinic yet KP  

Morning to everybody else I am manic now got to catch up on work


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - that sounds heavenly .... DH would LOVE one of those - our shower is pants!  Hurry up clinic and give lovely Lou a date for her appt.  

KP - Thanks hun .... I could move I guess but she always gets there late and usually ends up where-ever I go!  Worse still, she talks if she finshes her sun postures early (which she always does) and that's a bit of a NO-NO!  Grrrr .  I'm not usually so ridiculous ..... bloomin hormones


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know Julie, it was Dh's idea, he had a bit of a bonus and saw them half price and said he wanted one, I was a bit reluctant at first but so glad he talked me round and now very excited about it    Tell that cowbag she is not welcome near you as you are allergic to pg women!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh im a shower girl, i hate baths! lovely. 

Julie just tell her to zip it! lol, i would......


----------



## donnah

Hi yes im currently on my first go of IUI.I was basted yesterday so now officially on my 2ww...its only day 1 and im going mad  
How you getting on so far with your treatment?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Donnah, I have added you to the list hun, welcome and good luck for your  

UPDATE

Starting treatment
Nix76 - starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden - 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo - CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs 
Hope and Pray - baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up)
Julie Wilts - scan this 11 April, hoping to have basting the following Friday (18th) which will be day 14
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10 April start injections monday then back on friday and the following mon for more bloods and scans, hopefully get basted week ending 27th april or week beginning 28th

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 11 April BFN
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Kittenpaws - starting April08
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Nicksy - starting week commencing 7 April
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Lou - the list is a great idea, well done you!!  Hope you hear from the clinic soon!!

Welcome to all the newbies, loads of luck to you all  

Brain is mush today, have read through all the posts but now can't remember what anyone said  

Have been having the period pains from hell, but am now psyching myself up for first injection tonight !

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nix, glad you like the list hun, sorry about painful witch but at least you can get started   

 with first injection tonight hun


----------



## Nicksy

Hi all, 

I am still waiting for wicked   to arrive.  The injections are sitting on my kitchen table!! 

Hope everybody is ok this morning!!

Love

Nic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nic here is an AF dance for you hun


----------



## Nicksy

Arrh thanks Lou!  Have you noticed that us women always seem to have to wait for everything


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes, isn't that right though women wait around it just happens for men doesn't it


----------



## KittenPaws

Are we men   today? Can i join in lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

I got a joke of my DH this morning via text do you think he is trying to tell me something 

I hope you don't take offence girls:
*
Nowadays 80% of women have decided against marriage. They have realised that for 4oz of sausage its not work marrying the whole  pig...*


----------



## Nicksy

How funny?


----------



## KittenPaws

good one lou!!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls 

Well I haven't made it to test day again!  Started spotting (sorry tmi) last night, and   is well and truly here today.   a lot last night and this morning, but starting to feel better now. 

Rang clinic this am and booked baseline scan for tomorrow so am starting again straight away.  I feel as if I just want to get it over with now and if it doesn't happen I can get on with my life! 

Sorry for the me rant.
Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful so sorry for your BFN hun, good to get started again and I totally understand what you mean about knowing one way or another and getting on with life


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Thanks Lou

Going to go out for some retail therapy now!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good girl treat yourself


----------



## Nicksy

So sorry Faithful!  We are all thinking about you.  Just think 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## KittenPaws

So sorry hun for your bfn   it hard, but try and keep your head up xoxox


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Faithful -      So sorry - that   has visited far too many lovely people this month.  .  She'd just better stay away in April .  Don't apologise for the "me" rant - it's all I've been doing all week!!!  Take care and enjoy that retail therapy.  

I want to join in with the   men today too please.  DH texted earlier to ask if he could play golf tomorrow (i.e late home), wouldn't mind but he's going boating on Sunday.  Feel like a single mum sometimes!

Oh yeah, and we nearly always have to wait for the toilet too!

Whilst we are   men I have another joke .... Married couple in their 60's are visited by a fairy who grants them both a wish.  I want 2 travel around the world with my darling husband said the wife.  Two tickets for a luxury cruise magically appear in her hand.  Husband says .... sorry love but my wish is to have a wife 30 years younger than me.  So the fairy waves her wand and the husband becomes 92.  Moral of the story is; men who are ungrateful   should remember fairies are female!


----------



## Nicksy

I am so glad that I have started posting on this site whilst waiting to have my treatment.  The first time I had treatment, I felt very much alone and nobody really knows what you are going through. 
I am glad that I will have lots of support through all the injections, scans, basting and then the dreaded 2ww. 

Thanks to everybody!!


----------



## Nicksy

Julie, I know how it feels to be a golf widow!  At least we get things done without them under our feet!!


----------



## leechcb1

So sorry about your BFN faithful   

Manic in work today - will try and catch up later 

any word off clinic Lou?

lots of love and cuddles 

xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - no word off clinic yet, will leave it maybe chase tomorrow.  Don't work too hard hun

Nicksy - yes this place is a lifesaver and can become very addictive!!!

Julie - love your joke hun   when my Dh goes up the stairs with a newspaper I shout just let me have a quick wee as he spends hours in there


----------



## Leicesterlou

Everybody must be busy today as it's very quiet on here......

Food diary
Brekkie - strawberrys and muller light yoghurt (how good am I)
Lunch - 2 brown rolls one with cheese and onion and the other with chicken on
Dinner - jacket potato, cheese and beans


----------



## marmaladeboo

afternoon ladies,  

Faithfull im so sorry hun    good on you for wanting to getting started again asap

Im not long in work after clinic app this morning, should be working but can't be bothered.  Scan went well this morning have to start injections on monday then back on friday and the following mon for more bloods and scans, hopefully get basted week ending 27th april or week beginning 28th, means i will be on holiday at time of outcome though.

hope everone else is well, thanks for the tips for a better nights sleep xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi all - hope you are all well.

Lou -   that te clinic calls you today....it must be sending you   waiting for them to call.....you have more patience than me...I would have called loads of times by now!

Faithful - sorry to hear your news    Hope you find some thing really nice whilst you are out shopping.

Nicksy - I agree with you....this board is invaluable & everyone gives each other so much support, especially as we all undrestand what each other are going through.  Good luck & I hope AF shows up when you want.

Nix76 - good luck with the injections tonight.

Donnah - hope the 2ww passes quickly for you  

Julie - loved your joke.

Marmaladeboo - good luck for this cycle & hope you have a nice relaxing 2ww.

Hi to everyone I have missed.

Lunch today: fruit juice, apple pieces & a sweet chilli chicken wrap.

Feeling a bit green today.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Marmaladeboo I have update you on the list, did the tips help then with last night sleep??

Amanda - hey one of our resident Mummy's glad to hear your feeling green, well not glad but you know what I mean it is a very good sign hun    I think the reason I am being so patient is because I won't be able to start until next AF shows anyway which is 4 weeks away so no point stressing yet is there....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Don't let them work you too hard today honey.  Listen to Marmaldeboo ....

Marmaladeboo - Back on the rollercoaster for you too hun.    for an Amazing April for us all.  I agree about the lavender suggestion - I have a lavender/vanilla pillow spray I use each night - it's lush!

Lou - Glad you liked the joke - it made me laugh when my friend texted it to me.  You've been a good girl with food today.  I must go and sort lunch but just don't know what I want.  I've had bran flakes with dates for brekkie (should be "trumpy" later ) & de caf tea, then pineapple juice mid-morning.  Might have some brie and wholemeal toast for lunch?  Can't decide.  Sausages/mash/beans for tea tonight.  DH & DD love that.  I didn't have any choccy yesterday - first day in a few weeks I think. 

Amanda - Sounds terrible to say it but glad you are feeling green - hope it's with sickness and not envy though - because hopefully it'll be a great sign that your pg hormones are strong.  (Don't really want you to be sick, but just want you to feel more   about your pg).


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Trumpy      even more so after your beans later, one of my favourite meals is sausage mash and beans so simple but so satisfying....  Well I have beans on the menu too tonight so maybe we should have a trumping competition tomorrow, god are we being too childish now


----------



## Julie Wilts

Worse still Lou, dd decided on boiled eggs with soldiers for lunch, so I'm gonna have an egg sandwich.


----------



## KittenPaws

shall we rename this thread under fives?? lolsss you guys crease me up. Im safe i had a tuna sandwich and mango fruit salad. 

Having homemade burger and homemade chips for dinner tonight. I make em yummier than the shop! 

lol DH is a fuss pot wont eat them from outside. Thinks they are too oily! I feel like saying well "god gave you 2 hands didnt he!!" ... lol


----------



## Nicksy

Right I have got major   pains now - it may be imminent ( )

just a quick question which I never understand - if it starts today, will tomorrow be my first full day of AF? Or should I count the days from today? Doh!


----------



## KittenPaws

i think Af may have just arived.... saw a little dot! sorry TMI! 

Come on people do me an AF dance, shake ur thang!!


----------



## KittenPaws

OH yay go nicksy! My clinic said 1st day of full flo!


----------



## Nicksy

Wow Kitten, talk about sharing the same cycle - its identical to mine!! Lou very kindly did an AF dance for me so heres mine to you:


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just had a bad thought ..... bran flakes, egg sandwich and beans today .... tomorrow I've got my scan.  - perhaps I should phone and warn the person doing it! 

Right ... here comes an AF dance for KP & Nicksy ...

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo [fly] [/fly]  has landed!!

Thanks for the AF dances everybody, God I hope the  work from you all just as much!

Well looks like my treatment is starting.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicky -   that your AF arrived.

Have I scared everyone else away talking about trumps??  Please come back, I'll stop mentioning it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry girls got a Director sat next to me catch up probably tomorrow now she has just gone to the loo


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Catch up tomorrow hun. XXX


----------



## KittenPaws

will txt you later lou! xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws

Ladies AF has arrived for me too! Bit concerned as it is bright red. V.weird?


----------



## Nicksy

Well done Kitten!! So we will probably be going on the 2ww together.  When do you think your basting will take place?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hey Nicksy and KP we'll all be cycling together then!!!

Retail therapy quite good, bought new swimming costume as I'm going to Center Parcs at the end of May, new short sleeved cardigan thing, and a canvas picture from Next!! Spent too much money but I don't care!


----------



## KittenPaws

Most prob thursday 17 or fri 18th! Oh the crazy 2ww. I will get full flo tomorow hopefully then count that as day 1.


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Faithful - I missed you out  

So the 3 of us can go through all this craziness together (oh the fun of it all!!)

Anybody else joining the gang?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, I'm hoping my basting will be Fri 18th ..... yeah, lots of people get to enjoy the 2ww together. Nicksy/Faithful/KP/me .....

Faithful - Glad you enjoyed the retail therapy.  Which Center Parcs are you visiting hun?  I'm just being nosey coz I work at CP at Longleat Forest.

Hope Lou is ok ..... bloomin Director


----------



## chocolateellie

Hurrah for fresh starts for those who've been lucky enough to get AF!!! IT feels like  it should be good luck to have so many cycling together... definitely good luck.

Someone at work died rather tragically (not someone I work directly with, but I knew who she was and it's a small company). Have felt really sad and trying to help out however I can to make other people's jobs easier, so I was off at 2 today, and have had a nice little rest, but I'm hopelessly behind again.

Amanda-- Hopefully (and likely) everything's fine and your doctor will help you feel more confident. I don't know how it is where you live, but sometimes you can get the midwife to get you in for an early pregnancy scan before 8 weeks. Feeling green is a good sign, though!

faithfully-- they call it retail therapy for a reason, although going on holiday is reason enough, I think.

Julie-- hehehe, I'm sure the ultrasound people won't mind, but if they pull a face, deny everything! ?This trumpy business is too funny. I blame all my trumps on metformin. Or I try to stand next to someone with a baby in a pushchair to make it look like it's a nappy that smells.  


If I could get a little of that AF dance


----------



## leechcb1

How great for you honeys that you can go through it together 

Well done AF's for turning up

I'm tired and its peeing down in Liverpool at the moment - gonna put pj's on as soon as I get in and get on the couch - my dp is at work so will sit and eat chocloate all night!!!! Think will make cornflake cakes!!!

KP you will have to send me the recipe for your choc cupcakes (unless its a secret!!) - they sound scrummy

Sorry about your work colleague chocolate xxxx

Have a good one ladies - be careful getting home 

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Heres a little AF dance Chocolate - it worked for Kitten!!

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## leechcb1

Just for you chocolate

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech & creme egg - You take care getting home then honey. I'd love KP's choc cupcake recipe as well.

Chocolateellie - Here's an AF dance just for you then hun .....

[fly]         [/fly]

So sorry to hear about your work colleague passing away. Even if you didn't work directly with it's still a shock and it's hard not to feel the impact of it. Bless you for helping out at work, make sure you look after yourself.  Both DD and me have just trumped . Good job DH is out playing squash tonight.  about you blaming it on a baby! Just hope they don't push too hard in the scan tomorrow.


----------



## KittenPaws

i hate to read and run - but saw that you'all want me choc cupcake recipe will type it up tomorow for you! 

Night everyone.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Night hun.  Hope you have a lovely evening. XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Night Kitten x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Julie - going to Elveden, I've been to Longleat before though! Funny to think you work there. What do you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful - Oooooo ... I love Elveden.  We went there last October with DD, DH and the in-laws.  I've been at Longleat for just over 7 years, but since dd arrived I've only worked Mon/Tues which is nice.  I work in Technical Services as the Secretary to the Manager and Deputy TSM, but t.b.h. it's not regular secretarial work - lots of financial stuff/fire audit administration etc.  V. busy place to be, hence being happy only there 2 days a week now). Hope you have a fabulous time hun.  I've been posting on another thread about the hideous new uniform we've just got - check out the lovely green blouses at EF.


----------



## chocolateellie

Whoo hoo! I've just given my reproductive bits a good talking to after seeing all the dancing! (Have tested and it's definitely AF on the way, so COME ON!!)

Hope you're all having a good eveing.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening Chocolate Ellie

Thank goodness someone is about.... it's been quiet today and definitely tonight.

Think I'm gonna talk to my "bits" later as well - get them follies growing ready for tomorrow morning.  Got the wheat bag out and crystals ready for later, plus drink a fair bit of water today too.  Still it's only day 7 so not expecting too much.

Now come on Ellies Bits ...... do your thing and get that witch out the way.

Enjoy your evening honey & sweet dreams.
XXX


----------



## zarzar

Evening ladies. Haven't been around today as me and my bf have been on a lovely spa day today. we've had mud wraps, body scrubs, hydro baths, massages and a hydro water bed treatment.  It was so fab got to lounge in the hot tub and jacuzzi. we could have stayed there forever..Wasn't very good on my diet though but needless to say 1 sandwich, 1 bowl of chips and 3 bottles of wine later we were feeling v relaxed 

Glad that af has arrived for so many and they can get started on their tx again. Sorry that it turned up for you though Faithful. Was really hoping that this one would have been the one for you. Really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you 

Hope everyone is ok. catch up tomorrow


----------



## Nicksy

Good Evening ladies,

How are you all?

I have got major   pains.  Never mind, just glad that I can get on with the next lot of treatment.  

Zarzar, your spa day sounds wonderful, I could just do with one of those myself.  

DH is watching golf on TV so I am very bored  

Love

Nic


----------



## Ajax

Lots of luck ladies


----------



## Ajax

This way -------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136669.0


----------



## KittenPaws

Me first, me first, me first! Lol, morning! Xox


----------



## amandalofi

HI KP - you're up & about early today!

Have a nice one.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god KP you were on early this morning hun??  Well done for being first  

Hey Amanda how are you feeling hun?

Everybody else good morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amandalofi

still feeling a bit green...but taking that as a good sign  

Hope you are feeling good too Lou & hope you get your phone call today!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes it is a good sign, although it may not feel like it, means you have lots of lovely pg hormones flying round your body helping little bean grow  

I also hope I get that phonecall today


----------



## bfbc

[fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly]











Code:








[tr][td]







                        [fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly][fly][/fly]


----------



## marmaladeboo

morning ladies

hope you are all well, will catch up later x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I have just had a phonecall that my lovely friend/neighbour who has terminal cancer has gone back into Loros and it doesn't look like she will be coming out, god I hate this life sometimes


----------



## marmaladeboo

Lou im so sorry to hear about your neighbour   i have lost a few family members to cancer, life just stinks sometimes, hope you get your other phonecall your waiting on with better news


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Maraladeboo, yes it is awful I lost my Gran to it, surely to balance things out I will get some good news today ? ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thought I had better carry the list over to the new pages...

UPDATE

Starting treatment
Nix76 - starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden - 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo - CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs 
Hope and Pray - baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up)
Julie Wilts - scan this 11 April, hoping to have basting the following Friday (18th) which will be day 14
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10 April start injections monday then back on friday and the following mon for more bloods and scans, hopefully get basted week ending 27th april or week beginning 28th
Kittenpaws - started AF 11.04.08 so i start my tablets, First injection Monday

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 11 April BFN
Essexgirl - TEST Date 18 April
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Nicksy - starting week commencing 7 April
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Sorry to hear about your friend lou 

Hope that call is not far away 

xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Lou -   sorry to hear about your friend.

A x


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning ladies!

I am feeling particularly postive today (not sure why!) 

Lou, I am sorry about your bad news - heres hoping for some good news for you today. 

Well my first injection is on Sunday and I am just about to ring my Fertility Nurse to book my first scan. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Nic


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies, 

Lou im so sorry about your sad news, i really hope that your clinic ring with some fantastic news for you and DH. 

Morning everyone!   

Well me, started AF proper today so i start my tablets tonigh. First injection Monday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey you, so glad AF has shown I have updated you on the list hun


----------



## Greyhounds

Boy does this thread move fast!

Lou I'm sorry to hear about your friend, its an awful illness 

Good luck with the injections and scan Nic.

I can't remember who was talking about struggling with sleep.  Two years ago when we started TTC and I had a rather stressful job I had no problem going to sleep but I would wake at 3am and it was impossible to go back to sleep.  It was a horrible vicious circle and I would go back to sleep at 7am and then look like an absolute zombie the rest of the day.  I tried loads of things and eventually just had to admit to my doc that I needed sleeping pills.  She only gave me 10 pills on the condition that I only used them when utterly necessary.  It did the trick, I was so scared of becoming addicted to them that I made sure I went to bed a bit later than usual and so was really tired.  I also used drops of lavender and geranium oil on my pillow which had a lovely relaxing effect.  I did use the pills when things got really bad but I only have 3 ½ left now.  

Hope all of you are well. Still not heard back from the nurse about flying after IUI


----------



## KittenPaws

THANKS hun. I am too. Im going to have a day out with DH tomorow, we were supposed to go see Grease at the west end, but its all sold out! So we are going to see Hairspray, hope i can get tickets!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

How lovely, my DH is going to watch City tomorrow so I am either decorating or having my Nephew for a few hours waiting to find out!!!  Hope you get the tickets


----------



## KittenPaws

all sold out,  we can get 2 but they are £85 each! JOKE!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear, are there no others that are spare?


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All,

Sorry I haven’t been a round for a while but this 2 ww has been really hard on me. We were told on the day of basting that DH’s sample was so poor that there was very little chance of it working and its taken me a while to come to terms with it. 

Now on the home straight towards testing day next Friday and I’m just treating it as a normal month with no fertility treatment so won’t be testing early.

Lou –   so sorry to hear about your friend, life really sucks sometimes. 
Can you add me to the 2ww list though  pretty please with a cherry on the top?

As I’ve been away for so long I can’t even begin to catch up with you all just yet but I wish everyone loads an loads of        

Nix – how was your first jab last night? Hope you’re not too battle scarred! 

Love
Essex Girlie – she’s back!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE

Starting treatment
Nix76 - starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden - 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo - CD9 scan on Friday, probably basting next Thurs 
Hope and Pray - baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up)
Julie Wilts - scan 11 April, day 7 one lovely follie at 13.5mm, start OPS's on Sunday, expecting now to ov earlier than day 14. 
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10 April start injections monday then back on friday and the following mon for more bloods and scans, hopefully get basted week ending 27th april or week beginning 28th
Kittenpaws - started AF 11.04.08 so i start my tablets, First injection Monday

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 11 April BFN
Essexgirl - TEST Date 18 April
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Nicksy - starting week commencing 7 April
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey EG just updated the list hun, glad your back and sorry I missed you off the list my head is all over the place at the moment hun    Sending you and Donnah lots of  and


----------



## Essex girlie

Ooooo Lou you are so speedy!


----------



## Nicksy

Try and stay positive Essex Girlie - I know its hard.  Sometimes you wished they didn't say anything but then on the other hand you get your hopes up!  Its so bloody hard isn't it??     to you though!!

Love

Nic


----------



## KittenPaws

essex girl, keep your spirits up. The craziness is the 2ww!


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

thx for all your tips on sleep, had warm milk about 10 mins before going to bed last night and listened to relaxing music on ipod with eye mask on.  Had really good nights sleep and didn't want to get up when alarm went off at 6 this morning x


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's good to hear Marmladeboo


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I am starving might have to start eating my lunch, so far I have had strawberries and an apple today!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies  

Lou - So sorry to hear about your neighbour.  Cancer is such a horrible disease -   they find a cure in our lifetime.  

Essexgirlie - Hello hun,     that you'll be no 3 of the pg ladies on this thread.

Marmaladeboo - So glad to hear you got a good night's sleep.  Actually, so did I ..... 11pm till 6.10am which is good for me.

Leech/Amanda/KP/Maltesermaiden/Nicksy/Wiggywoo/Nix76/Faithful/Zarzar ..... phew .... and anyone else I've missed  .

Well ..... I've had a fab day so far.  Got to hospital early for my scan (no school traffic  ).  As it's only day 7 I wasn't expecting much, but one lovely follie at 13.5mm!    .  They asked me to start OPS's on Sunday, expecting now to ov earlier than day 14.  So, I might get basted earlier next week.   .  Weird coz I've been so   this week like I just thought this month wasn't going to be any good.  Just shows how pants my instincts are  .  So everyone that sent me lovely   or   THANK YOU ... my follies must have been listening.  I've also drunk lots of water, used my wheatbag last night, worn orange, put crystals in my bra ( ) and tried to eat well.

Talking of which I'm off to get some soup (Ainsley Harriott Wild Mushroom today).  Just had some pineapple juice and a couple of cereal bars for brekkie as I had to leave at 7.10am.

Hope you are all having lovely days, and looking forward to the weekend.

Take care everyone,
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - that's excellent news hun, so glad things are all going in the right direction for you


----------



## KittenPaws

Thats fab Julie       for you xox

Lou hows you hun? Anything from clinic?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No nothing have decided to leave it until Monday then chase them not in the right frame of mind today.  How are you, have you been out??


----------



## KittenPaws

Im sure no news is good news! 

I just got soaked in the rain. My beautiful shoes are wet


----------



## Nix76

Too many posts, can't keep up!  

Just a quickie from me as I'm finishing early today - yiipppeeeeeee  

First jab last night was OK, other than DH deciding that I had to be laying down for it and as we were in the kitchen at the time that meant laying on the kitchen table!  Am sure the neighbours think we're mad anyway, if they were looking in last night they will be certain of it  

EG - good to see you back hun!  Am thinking of you    

Lou - so sorry to hear about your friend.  Life just sucks sometimes  

Right, I'm off - sorry for lack of personals, but sending lots of   to everyone whether testing, injecting or just waiting

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - sorry you got wet hun  

Nix76   your neighbours will definately wonder what is going on....


----------



## KittenPaws

lou you off soon? 

My clinic just called first scan next friday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP good news about your scan next Friday hun I will update you on the list.  Yes I am off shortly, got some ironing to do then chilling out tonight.  Have a fab weekend hun  

Everybody enjoy your weekends


----------



## KittenPaws

You IUI gals have ironing issues. 

I will arrange a group therapy session next week!   

Enjoy your weekend hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ironing is my therapy  .  I have some to do this evening.

KP - great news about your scan next Friday but not about your wet shoes.

Nix76 - At least the neighbours didn't call the police thinking DH was doing something evil  .  Glad it went ok - despite having to lay out on the table.


----------



## KittenPaws

I suppose i get it - cleaning is my therapy!   

Thanks Julie, i hope it all works this time! If not i will   big time! The shoes are dry now, thank goody gum drops.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Goody gum drops  - haven't heard that one in ages..... between Lou's "trumps" and KP I have laughed loads this week.  Apparently laughing is meant to be good for implantation so keep it going ladies.  

Oh, and thank goodness I didn't trump this morning during my scan - plenty last night and some before scan this am.


----------



## KittenPaws

Im glad we make you laugh! Oh im always scared of popping while im having a scan! 

This is me off for the day.... enjoy your weekends ladies...

Iron your hearts away! 

Lots of       to everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

OK KP - have a lovely weekend honey and think up lots more funnies to share with us next week.      Right back at you. XXXX


----------



## CookieSal

Can I join the list?  It's been a long time coming but this will be my first cycle of DIUI - have my baseline scan booked for 14/04. Excited and apprehensive!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello CookieSal - recognise your name .... have you been on the 2ww thread before or is this your first tx?

No wonder you are excited and apprehensive - it's such a rollercoaster of emotions isn't it?

Wish you all the very best for your scan on 14th. 
XXX


----------



## chocolateellie

Hellooooo. Look at me, posting two days in a row. Still waiting for AF. I was going to say about the list that I'll be starting in April, but who knows. My body is being stubborn.

Lou- sorry about your news... it's just so unfair.

essex- good to see you on here... it's best to shut it all off once in a while, but so hard! I hope you get a really well deserved good surprise at the end of this!

KP-- I have ironing issues, for sure! Have a great weekend (although it's already prob too late, but you know, the thought is there!) Good news, too, about the scan. 

Nix-- that's so funny about the table! Your neighbours don't have a boring time of it, anyway! 

Marmalade-- that sounds like the perfect relaxation technique! Might try it one of these days!

cookie-- Good luck with your cycle! I have a friend in Holland who got pg her first time with DIUI.

I'm so pleased to have a whole weekend off! We're going to the marathon on Sunday to cheer on DH's brother in law. It better not rain, though, or I'll be sat in a cafe somewhere with a hot drink. That's my kind of sport!

Hope you're all well and having a great Friday/start to the weekend.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

So many personals, I try and catch up with everyone over the weekend. In the mean time, I had my scan today, cd9 and to my surprise there are two follies at about 17mm I think (he didn't actually tell me just saw that on the screen) so the end result is that he thinks that we'll be having the tx on Tuesday 15th!!   That's 3 days earlier than I thought, so I'm gonna carry on with those hot water bottles and warm baths!

Just bought a wii today so going to get it set up........see you later.......


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Wiggywoo/ChocolateElie

Wiggy - Great news about those big follies  .  Must be big follie day - my one (in case my post is so far back now you didn't see it) is 13.5mm and it's only day 7 for me.  I thought I wouldn't get basted till end of next week, but they want me to start ops on Sunday and expect tx earlier in the week now.  So .... we might still be starting the 2ww together.  Just sitting here with the wheatbag on my tummy while I'm typing, slurping another glass of water.   .  Hope this will be a magical week for lots of us.     We bought a Wii after playing on one round at a friends - steer clear of the boxing game - DH thinks it brings out a scary agressive side to me.  Love the bowling though.  Hope you have lots of fun and it makes you laugh lots.

Chocolateellie - Yeah, get you posting 2 days running.  Shall I do another AF dance for you? Great to hear you have a whole weekend off to enjoy - and you get to see the marathon on Sunday.  Hope it doesn't rain for the marathon, but like you I prefer the idea of a hot drink indoors somewhere.  .

Well, we have a party with dd's friend 12-3pm tomorrow, and she's going dressed as a nurse (it is fancy dress), then DH is going out on his brother's boat all day Sunday so not sure what dd and I wil do.

Hope everyone has a good night and sweet dreams,
's &  's,
Julie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good morning IUI chicks, well I am feeling a little better as having my shower pod fitted as I type and Dh gave me lots of TLC last night bless.

Wigglywoo - hope your enjoying your wii, they are good excerise aren't they??

Everybody else I have put the update below, we do have alot of you about to be having tx so sending lots of     and    we get more 

UPDATE

Starting treatment 
Nix76 - starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden - 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo - CD9 scan 11.04.08 two follies 17mm I think (he didn't actually tell me just saw that on the screen) tx on Tuesday 15th!! 
Hope and Pray - baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up)
Julie Wilts - scan 11 April, day 7 one lovely follie at 13.5mm, start OPS's on Sunday, expecting now to ov earlier than day 14. 
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10 April start injections monday then back on friday and the following mon for more bloods and scans, hopefully get basted week ending 27th april or week beginning 28th
Kittenpaws - started AF 11.04.08 so i start my tablets, First injection Monday 
Cookiesal - first cycle of DIUI - baseline scan 14/04

On the 2WW 
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 11 April BFN
Essexgirl - TEST Date 18 April
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Nicksy - starting week commencing 7 April
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08

IUI Bumps 
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Lou

How lovely to see you about at a weekend.  

Just mentioned your shower pod to DH and he's now a lovely shade of green!  Glad to hear you had lots of lovely TLC last night too.  

You are an   for keeping an update for all us ladies .... so much easier to see where we are all at.  Like you said, hopefully soon there will be less in the starting treatment section, and more in the IUI bumps (I'll volunteer to be moved if that's ok ).

Well we are off shortly to a party for my dd's friend - dd is going dressed as a nurse and is going to look so cute.  

Will you be spending most of your weekend getting wrinkled in the new shower?  

Anyway, have a good day Lou & anyone else checking in.
XXXX


----------



## CookieSal

Hello all

Hope you're all enjoying a lovely weekend.  We were up really early to take my furry boy to the vet - thankfully it was good news and I am very relieved.  

Thanks to Lou for adding me to the list - after all this time it seems unbelievable that I am finally at the starting line - let the madness commence    Wishing all of you the very best of luck    Hope there will be a flood of   this month.  

One quick question - do you get a schedule for the cycle when you go for the baseline scan?  ie what dates you will need to go back for follie growth check scan and insemination?  I'm kind of hoping I will as it will help with planning around work.

Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## chocolateellie

Cookie-- I had an appointment with the nurse who went through the schedule of events (HAHAH!), but she said at the baseline I'll get a more detailed schedule with dates, etc.

Julie-- I bet the nurse outfit is very cute. I was a nurse for halloween when I was 4. 

Lou-- I'm so jealous of the shower pod!! Enjoy it and a little tlc now and then is why we keep those dh's, right?

Wiggy-- Have fun with the wii-- what games have you got?  Good luck with your treatmet-- that sounds like really good response, so that's gotta eb a good sign!

Everybody-- Have a good saturday. I'm dragging my DH out in a minute for a walk down along the riverside since it's so nice outside.


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi guys, 

can I join you? I hope it is okay to post here. I know I have been lucky before but I still feel the need for info and support, I hope I wont upset or offend anyone.

I am at the Birmingham Womens and am about to start TTC again. I have started weeing on a stick and I think I will be having DIUI next week sometime. 

Only problem is that as my clinic do not offer scans, I really have no idea if I have follies or not or how my lining is doing. 

They seem to think it is okay not to have scans and I guess I just have to trust them. Last time, I had scans every other day. I guess I am just used to being more in control.

I hope to get to know you guys over the coming trying times.

Best Wishes,

Kerry.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Bagpuss1 (Wendy) - Welcome honey - there are a few of us on the thread that are already blessed with a dd or ds and are ttc for #2 and everyone has made me very welcome.  Seems   about no scans - I'd feel like you - very out of control if you can't see what's going on.  I have a natural cycle non-medicated IUI so only have 1 or 2 scans to check size of follies - usually day 8/10.  I've got to start OPS's tomorrow morning, so hope to get basted next week too!  Wish you all the very best for your tx hun. XXX

Chocolateellie - Hello hun.  .  Bless you for remembering you were a nurse for Halloween when you were 4 - wonder if dd will remember it when she's older?  There were 2 nurses/lots of fairies & princesses/Fireman Sam/Belly dancer/characters from Lazytown and they all looked so cute.  I was very good and only had 1 slice of pizza, no crisps, but lots of strawberries and then a little slice of birthday cake.  I have house envy though ... their house is lovely .... big and lots of character too.  Hope you enjoyed your walk along the river .... I'm hoping to get out and about tomorrow if weather is still nice.

Cookiesal - Hello hun.  Glad to hear your "furry boy" is all ok, and like you I am   for loads and loads of BFP's for this thread this month.  I'm not sure about knowing a schedule, coz mine is an unmedicated natural cycle so it's all up to when my body does what it's supposed to do.  Had expected basting later next week, but now looks like it might be earlier next week.  It's really hard to plan work/childcare etc, but it will be worth any amount of inconvenience in the end.

Hope you all have lovely Saturday evenings - think we are just going to cuddle up in front of a DVD - think we both need some tlc before next week.

Take care everyone. 
's &  's


----------



## KittenPaws

Gday ladies. Quick wkend hello. Hope ur all okay. Lots of love to all. Luv mrs paws xox


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning!!!

It’s a bit quieter on here today so may be I have a chance catching up with everyone   Here goes at trying but please don’t be offended if I miss anyone………..

Hi KP – hope you’re enjoying your weekend  

Julie – so sweet that your DD was dressed up as a nurse!  I remember going to a fancy dress as the Pink Panther, from the photo’s that my mum kept (and still continues to show us) if I am allowed to brag, I did look rather good    I know what you mean about house envy, up until Jan this year I was a full time estate agent (now just work mornings office based to keep stress & worry levels down) and I often used to get house envy – although on the flip side there were times when I felt thankful for returning home to my house each day and not some of the, how I shall I put it, less ‘desirable’ places that I saw!!     From what I know of you on here I imagine that you are very house proud and think that you would keep a lovely home.   Looks like we could be cycling together again this month, here’s     that we both get the perfect result  

Hi Kerry and welcome, it’s wonderful to hear that you have already conceived following treatment, I am certainly not upset or offended by that  Are you at a different clinic now (given that you are no longer having scans) or did they change their policy? Good luck with your tx and keep us updated where you are at  

Chocolatellie, hope you enjoyed that walk, I’m loving fresh air and exercise at the mo.   

CookieSal, great to hear from you again and pleased that your little furball is ok. (I know how I feel when mine isn’t too good.) I normally get given an idea of when tx will be at my cd9 / 10 scan. Good luck for your scan, hope those follies are working   

Hi Lou, how’s the shower?? Sounds amazing, I should imagine that you will be the cleanest FF member this weekend – that’s if you can fight your dh to have a go. My dh loves long hot showers and I’m always having to hurry him along – I won’t tell him about yours, I reckon he’ll be v. jealous!   Oh and thank you so much for updating the list so accurately and quickly it’s great to know where everyone is at.  

Hi also to Malteser, Nix, H&P (hope scan goes well) Marmalade, Zarzar, Leech, Amanda and lots of      to our 2ww girls EG & Donnah  . Phew, hope I got everyone!

AAM: well I’m feeling super-duper positive and excited for this round of treatment!!!!  I’ve been doing loads of exercise in the run up to the tx, in fact I had so much excess energy yesterday I went out for a 45 min run last night.      Went to boxercise this morning and have been on my bike loads. Obviously after the tx this will stop for the 2ww and I think that’s what I find difficult, the exercise does keep me happy and sane, I’ll just carry on with yoga and some walking.

Loving the wii, beat DH at tennis which he was not amused about! Speak soon, have a lovely weekend everyone, xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Wiggy (& anyone else reading)

Lovely to hear from you, especially as you sound so upbeat.

Oh, I used to LOVE pink panther - the cartoon - when I was little.  Would have LOVED a dressing up outfit of him.  So you are an Estate Agent - so was I for 8 years and I used to love seeing all the houses. There weren't actually that many that I REALLY liked, but the occasional few.  Sometimes I miss working in agency but like you said I don't miss the stress.

I'm fairly houseproud - as much as having a messy dd and messy dh allow!  I've been busy this am cleaning the bathrooms/dusting/tidying and I've just sat down for a rest before I get the hoover out.  Still, I did diddly-squat yesterday so need to make up for it today.  I'm at work the next 2 days and have friends round on Tuesday night so need to get things straight today.

You are so good with all the exercise you do - apart from my yoga I don't do any other formal exercise.  I do like to get out walking, but there's only so much you can do with a nearly 4 year old with knee/leg/ankle problems. Getting outdoors is fab though - we LOVE to camp in the better weather and I'm never happier than under canvas  .

DH doesn't like it when dd or I beat him on the Wii either - think it's a guy thing!  I'm not much good at tennis, but love the bowling.  Even dd has beaten us at bowling and she just flails her arms around all over the place.  There's no justice.  

I'm really glad there should be a few of us in the 2ww together this month ... will help to keep me sane (hopefully).

Well, enjoy your day hun, and catch up soon.
XXXXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

just back from weekend in the Lake District, it was good to get away, haven't had time to catch up but sending everyone   and  . Will catch up tomorrow after work, no more logging on during the day boss is back tomorrow so i'll be back on the floor instead of in the office x


----------



## rachel675

Hiya,

I hope this is the right place to post this question. Myself and DH have been TTC for over 18 months now. I've been checked out and am ovulating ok. DH has low sperm count, 11.9m/ml with <20% motility, overall 7.9% of his swimmers are normal. DH has been taking vits/zinc/selenium/horny goat weed/cod liver oil/etc since the low results came thru. Been TTC with pre-seed recently with no luck and are considering IUI options. Been reading that NHS won't offer it if BMI is over 30. Mine is higher so they won't offer the treatment even though i'm ovulating fine, so we're looking at going private. Do DH's stats look hopeful for filtering out enough decent swimmers for IUI, and would a private hospital treat a BMI above 30? I would appreciate any advice from anyone in the same position or who's been for a consultation, etc.  

Thanx.


----------



## chocolateellie

Morning, girls. I'm sneaking in a quick post before I go to work. 

Rachel-- Every clinic seems to have different ideas about BMI and about what they like to see in SA results. I would think your best bet is to call some places and ask for their packets/literature, which usually covers most of that. Also, I found the section on here where people review differnet hospitals/clinics very useful. Most doctors seem pretty honest when you go for a consult about what they think they can do for you. 

Marmalade-- Glad you had such a good weekend. It's so nice to get away now and then. 

Julie-- I do the same thing on the weekend-- I feel guilty if I don't tick off every thing that has to be done, and Ihave a list that has to be done, even if it was only done a few days ago... the cleaning thing never ends!!

Wiggy-- Glad you're enjoying the wii and getting lots of endorphines from that exercise!

We went to the marathon and chased DH's brother in law to like 5 different points on the route. IT was exhausting, and cold and rainy, but kind of fun. Part of me wants to give a marathon a go sometime. We'll see.

Off to work today again. Boo. 

Still no AF.


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you all know that AF showed up yesterday morning so you can take me off the 2ww list.

Going to have a months break now and try again at the end of May.

Sorry for short me, me, me post but wanted to let you all know asap - will be back later once I've caught up at work.

Cheers ears


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Not had a chance to catch up properly so apologies for the lack of personals!

Stabbing going OK so far, only 3 more to go and then off for a scan on Thursday morning - kinda hoping they'll say I can go for basting on Monday as I've already got the day booked off work for my birthday.

EG - have PM'd you hun!

How's everyone doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Sorry EG that AF arrived!  Hope you are feeling ok. 

I started my stabbing yesterday and I am waiting for my fertility nurse to call me back about when I need to go in for my scan.  My DH is going away with work on one of the days that I need to have an injection, so I am absolutley petrified - I can't do the injection myself so I am going to ring round everyone I know to see if they can do it for me.  

Anyway, I will keep posting today and having a look how everyone is getting on. 

Nic
x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning all, 

quick one from me. Work is awful today. I feel so sick from the tablets. Spent half the night up with nausea. I just want to cry for no reason. Have my first injection tonight. I dont want to seem ungrateful im sure there are many people out there who would love to have a chance at fertility tx but its not available or possible for them. I suppose i just feel a lot sicker this time round. 

Hope your all ok... 

EG- pmd u sweety


----------



## Nix76

KP - sorry you're feeling rough hun.  What tablets are you taking ??

Only possible side effect I'm noticing on the puregon is trapped wind - is this genuinly a side effect or just me being a bit minging ?!?!


----------



## KittenPaws

The tablets are letrozole. I start puregon today. I didnt take that last time i was on merional jabs. How much are you on?


----------



## Nix76

Not heard of letrozole ?!?!  What's that for ?

My brain has just gone completely blank and I have no idea what dose of puregon I'm on   

I wasn't keen on clomid for side effects, so just happy to not have to take that anymore !

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

letrozole (Femara) basically cuts out oestrogen or something like that. I think it does the same as clomid but my clinic doesnt use clomid cos they said its a very old drug. 

I was 150iu of merional last time, now he put it up to 300iu!


----------



## Nix76

Yeah, I think I remember reading somewhere that clomid is one of the oldest fertility drugs.  It works for such a lot of people though !!

Still got brain blank - not a clue what the dosage is!  Just know that DH has been stabbing it my tummy for the past 4 days!

It's very quiet on here today - where is everyone ?


----------



## KittenPaws

I dont know ? They must be busy with work


----------



## Nix76

Hmmmmm, that's where I'm going wrong then..........just posting on here rather than doing any work


----------



## zarzar

Hiya

Just a quick one from me too. Just got back from a weekend away in Swindon and have got a huge list of jobs to get done today. I will try and catch up with whats going on later on.

take care all

Zarzar


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies.....its very quite here today...where is everyone?

Chocolateellie - AF dance for you    

KP - hope you feel better soon..sorry that you feel poorly  

Nicksy - don't worry too much about the jabs.....I used to do all mine myself (would not trust DH near me with a needle plus he is more scared than I am)...once you have done one its is easy peasy...it will be fine  

Zarzar - hope you had a nice weekend away.

Nix76 - I was on puregon too but did not notice any side efects like the one you mentioned 

Everyone else...hi & hope you are all well.

Amanda x

Food so far:
Museli
slice of coffee & walnut cake
sweet chilli chicken wrap
apple slices
fruit juice

just about to start on some biscuits or grapes...not sure which yet.......I don't feel sick if I eat


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi all

Just to say thank you for your PM's and your posts - always takes the edge off knowing you girls are so supportive.

Will try and get back into posting more often before the next IUI.

   for all you jabbers out there!!

Oh and re the clomid thing - I found puregon and menopur loads easier than being on clomid. Didn't make me nearly so


----------



## leechcb1

So sorry for your news EG -   

Sorry you feeling poorly KP 

Just a quick one from me today - snowed under again 

Have a good day ladies catch up properly tomorrow 

xxxxxx


----------



## Soozy1

Hi

Can i join u and be added to the list.  Have posted a couple of times on here but dont always get the chance.

Have just had my scan today and 1 follie (same as last time) - clomid doesnt seem to do much for me?!?!?  Anyone else?

I have scan booked for tomorrow and probably IUI Weds.

Soozy


----------



## KittenPaws

Glad your feeling a little better  

Can i ask how you guys got on with puregon?


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Soozy , lots of    for your scan! 

Welcome to the craziest thread on the site!  

Hi Leech! Hows you? Im feeling a little better, went out for lunch with a friend. Lunch & a chat perked me up!


----------



## leechcb1

Thats good KP - you go anywhere nice?

I'm ok today actually (which is surprising) 

I'm a clomid girl - turned me into a raving lunatic but has done the trick!! 

Hi Soozy - have they given you anything else to take?  My clomid was upped from 50 to 100 and that seemed to work for me this time round - best of luck for scan tomorrow 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww good to hear. How mini egg? Hey whens the scan? Not long now...  

Oh just to the local italian cafe, its beautiful & fresh food there. Had jacket potato & coleslaw. Yummy!


----------



## Soozy1

Leech - this is second round of IUI and they increased to 100mg but still only one follie!

One is better than none though i guess!


----------



## KittenPaws

Soozy it only takes 1 hun!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello girlies  

EG, so sorry, I know that nothing that I can say is going to change things or make you feel better, but we're here to support you   take it easy and be good to yourself.

Pleased your feeling better KP, hi to everyone else  

I've been for another scan today, cd12, and two big follies at 21mm ish I think and lining is 10mm I think, I seem to be losing my mind (I'm blaming the clomid ) so IUI is on Wed 16th. Feeling very excited and positive, previously my cycles have been unmedicated and I've only had one follie so, whilst I know that the risk of twins is increased, I reckon that there must be double the chance this time!!! Plus, secretly I'd quite like twins but don't tell DH, he'd be running scared!   

We're going take a month off next time whilst we are referred for IVF which strangely enough, for today anyway, I feel ok about. 

Oh by the way, I've been on 50 Clomid and he says that I've responded well which is good, so far no awful side effects but then it's only been for one cycle.


----------



## KittenPaws

Fab news Wiggy ! Well done you. I hope you get your BFP and dont have to worry about that next step        

I feel like im losing my mind too. Last night i had bizarre dreams, and felt really anxious/nervous all night. But i dont know why?? I felt fine all day until i took those tablets. Mine isnt clomid its letrozole but it does the same thin. Makes me a


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hello all, well I have taken teh day off today with DH still in my PJs being very lazy!!! Unfortunately my showerpod is not working yet we are waiting for an electrician to fit the cable for the fan, light and radio and then the plumber is coming back to fit it all in, it is looking good and can't wait to use it!!!!

EG - sorry about AF showing her ugly face hun, we are all here for you  

Sorry not any personals, but can't keep up with you all, I have updated the list below, hope it's all ok??

UPDATE

Starting treatment
Nix76 - starting 9 April 
Malteser Maiden - 8 April started injection first follie scan 15 April 
Wigglywoo - CD9 scan on Friday, basting 16.04.08
Hope and Pray - baseline scan monday 14.04.08 (when AF is expected to show up)
Julie Wilts - scan 11 April, day 7 one lovely follie at 13.5mm, start OPS's on Sunday, expecting now to ov earlier than day 14. 
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10 April start injections monday then back on friday and the following mon for more bloods and scans, hopefully get basted week ending 27th april or week beginning 28th
Kittenpaws - started AF 11.04.08 so i start my tablets, First injection Monday 
Soozy1 - scan 14.04.08 1 follie, scan booked for tomorrow and probably IUI Weds.
JL333 - 1st scan & 1st injection 12.04.08 18 follicles on sat

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 11 April BFN
Essexgirl - TEST Date 18 April BFN
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Nicksy - starting week commencing 7 April
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## KittenPaws

LOU! hi there   glad your at home being lazy, lol. Wish it was me.... 

Enjoy! Hope shower gets working soon!


----------



## jl333

hi to everyone,

im new on here just joined today and im not sure really what im doing.

we are just starting our 1st cycle of iui

i had my 1st scan on sat and 1st injection sat night.

cons said i had 18 follicles on sat and im just wondering if this is normal? it seems an awful lot to me?

not back in for next scan till fri morning and the waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi there & welcome jl! 

Im not 100% but that sounds like heaps?? Maybe the others are best to help ! 

Goodluck with this cycle hope you get your BFP


----------



## Nicksy

Hi JL, 

Yes that does seem an awful lot of follies to say that you have just started the treatment.  Anyway here is a   for you for your 1st lot of treatment. 

Hi everybody else - sorry no personals, been a bit busy today and just starting to catch up. 

Well my fertility nurse has still not rang me back - I am sure I need to go for my baseline scan soon - does anyone have any idea what day it is into the cycle.  I am CD4.

My DH rang his sister to see if she can do my jab on Thursday morning and she is ok with that - Thank God   I couldn't have coped doing it myself - DH can't see what all the fuss is about but I just know for a fact that I wouldn't be able to stab myself!!

Nic
xx


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

Nic glad to hear you found someone to do your jab for you

JL welcome, 18 follies does sound an awful lot, did they tell you any sizes

Lou hope you enjoyed your day off, ope your shower is up and running for you soon 

EG sorry to hear AF has shown her ugly head   

A big hello to everyone else i have not mentioned


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies  

Phew, well you've all been chatty today .... nothing at the weekend and then busy, busy today.  Will try to catch up ....

Marmaladeboo – Glad to hear you had a lovely weekend away in the Lake District. It’s such a beautiful place isn’t it.

Chocolateellie – I made myself stop doing lists of chores because I just used to keep adding to it and getting stressed.  I certainly needed to catch up this weekend though.  It was such a shame that it was so wet for the marathon but glad you still enjoyed it.  I could barely walk 26 miles, let alone run it.  

Essex Girlie – Hun, I am so sorry your AF arrived.  . Mine always arrives before test day and I’m not sure if it’s better or worse.  Take care of yourself though hun, and I think the month’s rest is a really good idea – in hindsight it was the best thing for us last month.

Nix – Glad to hear the “stabbing” is going ok.  Is DH still insisting on you laying on the kitchen table?  

KP – Sorry to hear you were feeling so sicky and low to start with today – I am totally in awe of anyone who has a medicated cycle – just don’t think I could do it.  Glad you had a nice lunch with a friend though.

Zarzar – Hope you enjoyed your weekend away hun.  We sometimes pop up to the Designer Outlet Mall at Swindon, as it’s only just over an hour away from us.

Amanda – Hello, getting closer to the scan on 23rd.  Hope you had a good weekend.

Leech – Hope they aren’t working you and the crème egg too hard.

Soozy – Only 1 egg for me (but I’m not on meds), and I’m hoping for basting this week, so we should be on 2ww together.  Good luck.

Wiggywoo – Great news about those big fat follies hun.  I’m still expecting to be basted on Wed too, but won’t know till I do my OPS tomorrow am.  Oh, it would be lovely to have a twin pg on the thread as well. Hopefully this will be the one, and you won’t need to consider IVF.   

Lou – You are so patient having that lovely shower pod and not getting to use it yet.  Who gets first go?  Any news from the clinic yet?

Nicksy – Glad you’ve managed to get your jabs sorted out, don’t think I could inject myself either, but like Amanda said I’m sure it gets easier after the first time.

AAM - Well, it's been a busy and stressy day at work today, so I'm glad to be home.  Just a pity I'm back there again tomorrow, and we've got a really dull presentation by the Director's to look forward too.  .  Didn't get a "smiley" on my OPS this morning, so earliest I will be basted is Wednesday.  Was actually surprised not to see a smiley this morning, but other signs were there that OV was starting.  Oh well, see what tomorrow brings  .

Hope everyone has lovely evenings, and I'm not sure if I'll be about tomorrow night as we've got friends round.
Take care,
Lots of  's &  's to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well girls back in the rat race today, god I wish I was a lady of leisure  

Julie - Dh is having first go in Showerpod I told him he can go first then when I have my go he will leave me in peace to enjoy, that's my plan anyway....

Still not heard from the clinic so I am going to ring them again later see what's going on....

Morning girls  promise I will catch up with you all today, and welcome to Jl33, I have added you to the list...


----------



## chocolateellie

Jl-- were they antral follicles? I think at the very beginning of a cycle, they can sometimes count the follicles that have the potential to grow, and 18 is a good sign that your FSH is good and your ovarian reserve is good. Normally just one takes the lead and releases the egg, but the idea with stims is to get a few good ones to release. Anyhow, you wouldn't want 18 mature ones, but 18 tiny ones with potential is ok. 

EG-- I was so sorry to read that, I just sighed out loud. I say take some time to do something nice for yourself.  

KP-- I've never taken femara, but I've heard from people it made them sick, so you're not alone, and I hereby give you permission to moan about it a little, because there are people who would love treatment, but there are also people who just miss one pill and magically find themselves pregnant.

Wiggy-- That sounds great! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow! How exciting! Clomid made me so crazy... I threw an empty water bottle at the rental car we had while on holiday... hahaha.

Julie-- Have a nice time with your friends and I hope that smiley is coming!!

Nic-- Glad you've got someone to do your jabs. Good luck!

Lou-- I bet the shower is heaven and I hope you have a very long hot shower when your turn comes up!

Amanda-- The walnut cake thing was making me drooool. This is the one time you can safely eat what you want without guilt, so I say, if it keeps you from getting sick, eat up! And eating little often is supposed to be better for you anyhow.

Zarzar-- Hope you had a good weekend.

MArmalade-- morning!   for you, too!

If I missed anybody-- sorry.

DH and I had a little row last night... he took a job on Friday night which is our wedding anniversary and we had plans to go to a restaurant together, so I was a little annoyed. OK, very annoyed and then he said he had to do it cause the money would help pay for treatment... etc, etc. We're OK, we were before bed, but it was kind of stressful and emotionally draining. I wish sometimes we didn't have to worry about all this, that we were lucky and fertile! Of course, then I wouldn't have come here, so that's a plus!!

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Chocolateellie - sorry you had the arguement but glad your ok now hun, it's hard isn't it      Always try and remember don't let this whole tx thing come between you as it can so easily you are both dealing with it in your own ways and if you won't talk it can be terrible


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning all  

Aww bless you chocolate, i know what you mean! I have to admit this time is so much worse. I had a cracking headache all evening and by the time i got into bed i was literally crying myself to sleep. DH bless him stayed there until i went to sleep! Im like a 2yr old!!! 

Lou _ Welcome back today my friend   . I cant believe they havent called. I think you should defo get on it. One thing i know with NHS clinics if you dont bug them you will never hear from them! A lady of leisure sounds so nice. I wish i was. I really do. I love being at home! Well you know how i feel about this place!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP how are you feeling today hun, sorry it's been so bad but look on   side at least the drugs are working    Are they completely different to last time hun??


----------



## KittenPaws

Lou is right, sometimes you just want to scream at each other but your in it together   I seem to forget that alot, sooking about how hard this all is for me!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Lou. The tablets are the same but more, the injections are different. I had the merional syringes, now i have puregon in the pen form. I actually prefer syringes. I didnt like the pen last night. Hard to tell if your doing it right. Dh thinks i just worry too much. 

Bottom line is i feel like crap! 

I hope they work lou, i have my first scan Friday morning.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP they will I always think its a good sign if they make you feel strange it means they are working....  Is this your first baseline scan??  Come on GFG


----------



## KittenPaws

Yeah my clinic doesnt do scans before you start they do a day 9 scan (or around there depending on the length of ur AF) as the first.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Funny isn't it my clinic do day 10 scan or they did when I had mine in Jan.  I am   it works this time hun


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you lou. Did you guys listen to the bbc4 interview just now?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No was it any good??


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls !

Feeling a bit poop today - had a thudding headache since last night, got horible heartburn/indigestion and also put on 1lb at WW last night  

Sorry for the me, me, me moaning !

How you all doing ?

KP - I missed the interview on the radio - was it any good ?

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

Slightly short & shallow! Wasnt anything to phone home about.


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh nix! So sorry you feel poo! I know the feeling, everyone has been listening to my moans all morning! Moan moan moan is me! I feel like crap too, my headache is coming back now. I can feel it!


----------



## chocolateellie

I did. I guess maybe I just don't understand how someone unrelated gets that job... I don't like the idea that someone who's never had to wake up and wonder if maybe she'll never smell her baby's head or be called mummy can be making decisions about IF treatment. I know the reasons they have, but they still don't make much sense to me. Her job seems to be sidestepping every question and waffling and making no sense.


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

I have just listened to that Radio 4 thing too - didn't think much of it to be honest!!

How is everybody - sorry that some of you are feeling like poo!!

I have got my baseline scan on the 18th April, already had 2 injections.  I don't take any tablets beforehand - what do they do? 

Nic
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Its so true. I agree 100% . The bottom line is people dont view IF as a medical problem. Ive heard it 100 times before. Dont compare it to cancer patients! Everyone has their own struggles. This is ours. The simple fact that IF can lead to multiple psychological and emotional issues is reason enough to know this is a serious and painful thing to go through. 
Loathable woman!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear this bloody woman doesn't sound very good


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE

Starting treatment
Nix76 - scan 17.04.08
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08
Wigglywoo - basting 16.04.08
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 
Julie Wilts - scan 11.04.08, day 7 one lovely follie at 13.5mm, start OPS's on Sunday
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 hopefully get basted w/e 27th april 
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08
Soozy1 - scan 14.04.08 1 follie, scan booked for tomorrow and probably IUI Weds.
JL333 - 1st scan & 1st injection 12.04.08 18 follicles on sat 
Nicksy - baseline scan 18th April

On the 2WW
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 11 April BFN
Essexgirl - TEST Date 18 April BFN
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## KittenPaws

Indeed


----------



## Nix76

KP - sorry you're feeling crap too!  At least we can moan together !

That radio women sounds awful, glad I didn't bother listen !!

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Sorry to have missed the interview, but by the sound of it, it would have just wound me up anyway!

Wiggy - congrats on the 2 fat juicy follies, sounds ideal  

jl33 - welcome hun. Not sure on the follies thing - my tummy is huge when I have 2 so don't like the thought of having 18! Hopefully you will only have one or two that mature to full size.

Julie and all you others basting this week -     
Having some more BFP's on this board would give us all such a boost so come girls!

Lou - meant to say, you are fab for keeping that list updated. Got a feeling you may regret taking it on though - don't be afraid to tell us if you get fed up doing it!  

Nix - when are you booked in for your scan hun?    

KP - hey you, sorry you don't feel so great. What's up?

Me - well went out last night and had a few glasses of wine with a guy from work. I know I'm a married woman, but he's married as well so he's 'safe'. Actually he's gorgeous but there's no harm in window shopping is there?  
Did me the world of good - reminded me that I'm not just 'that woman that can't have kids'. Paying for it today though - feeling a bit fluffy round the edges.

Definitely going to make the most of having a month off treatment and try and have some fun.

    to all those I've missed. (we're such a big group now!)


----------



## Nix76

EG - good for you !!  A bit of harmless (ish !!) flirting does you the world of good !!!!  Scan is booked for 8am Thursday.  How long after your scan were you back in for basting ??  I am hoping it might be on Monday cos got the day off work already then!

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

im just a nut case essex girl nuthing new. I feel like screaming at someone! or just getting confrontational! dont know why. Im trying to lay low at work just cos im scared i will bite someones head off.


----------



## Leicesterlou

EG - I am fine doing the list hun, it doesn't take me 2mins and gives me a purpose for being here....    about you feeling fluffy around the edges and window shopping is very good for the soul!!!!  It does make you feel like a real woman again doesn't it??

Nix - I will update you hun, I ended up having 4 scans as my follies were slow growers it all depends on those really but don't worry I am sure you will enjoy it, I did actually seeing things working...


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - I had to have release injection on the evening following my scan and then basting 36 hours later. But if you're being scanned on Thursday then they can't baste you Saturday so they may tell you to give pregnyl injection on Sat night for basting on Monday. 
Does that all make sense? 
I 'cooked' at a slightly faster rate than I did on Clomid so on day 9 my follies were already to go! (on Clomid I was ready on day 12). So your clomid times will be a good indication.

KP - You can borrow my inflatable boxing gloves if you like. I keep them in the office for just such occassions!


----------



## KittenPaws

oh send them over hun! I will start with the receptionist


----------



## Nix76

I was always quite a slow cooker on clomid, so am guessing I'll have to go in for dildo-cam a few times before I'm ready


----------



## Leicesterlou

Rang the clinic got my appt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10th May 9.30am..... can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Well done Lou on getting your appointment


----------



## Nix76

Yaaaaaaayyyyyyy Lou !!  So glad you've got your appointment at last !

So, what will you do at this appointment then ??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Plan the tx       and so then get started end of May beginning of June


----------



## KittenPaws

You go girl! Wll done       

Who was it that said puregon makes them "trump"   All morning ive been having internal load trump type noises!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

not had that but I don't need help trumping


----------



## leechcb1

Well done Lou - glad you got it sorted - did you have to bug them or did she call you?

Hello everyone else - can't keep up with you lot!!!
xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Lou - excellent news! You can start the count down now!

Leech- heeeeeyyy! How are you girl?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech I rang them still didn't speak with the egg share co-ordinator as she was busy but teh receptionist said I should be matched soon and made me the appt.  How are you hun??


----------



## Soozy1

Been for scan this morning CD12 - follie 20mm ish but only 6.5mm lining so back in for another scan tomorrow to check progress.

Can lining thicken up much in one day?!?!?


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey Soozy - drink loads of water!


----------



## KittenPaws

LEECHHHHHHHH!!! Hi you!  

Lou im so happy for you. I started to write you a txt then i lost it! Blah! Will try later...  This is fab. Really   this is the one !     

Back from lunch - homous & falafel in pita and a mango fruit salad
Still feel like


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP here's hoping    Are you still feeling rough then  Very healthy lunch I had Baxters Carrot and onion soup, muller light and now just eating an apple


----------



## KittenPaws

permission to moan...again?


----------



## Leicesterlou

get it out girl...


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya 

I'm grand today - too much work to do but not really bothered about it at all!!! Funny how your priorities change!!!

Good news about the appt Lou - you must be chuffed 

Moan away KP - we here for you 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I wish I didn't have much to do, I have loads of people to ring and lots of work and can't be


----------



## amandalofi

- yay Lou - you got your appointment!

Hi everyone else - hope you are havig a lovely day.

Amanda x


----------



## Nicksy

Just out of interest - what do you all do for a living?  

I'm only interested and a bit bored this afternoon


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Amanda and thanks for the kind words and to everyone else god I am so excited just want 10th to be here!!!!  How are you feeling??

Nicksy - I work in a office doing HR mainly recruitment....


----------



## leechcb1

I'm an Insolvency Manager for a firm of Insolvency Practitioners - very tedious and not very glamourous at all!!!

x


----------



## amandalofi

I work in evironmental health....doing food & health & safety inspections...not easy doing food ones when you feel sick !


What do you do Nicksy?


Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Amanda full marks for the job you do, not sure I could do that, I bet you see some right states don't you??


----------



## KittenPaws

Sorry guys, having a rough day. 

Emailed boss re: fridays appointment. She called me up in her office and said my emails are brash and very rude. 

I went SKITZO! I said to her she really knows how to pick her days, i said its already a sensitive topic why do u always have to make an issue of discussing it. 

Then she blagged and said she didnt know thats what it was for. I actually broke down and am so mad at myself for doing so. 

I just cant believe how i am today. Then she was all sympathetic and said oh i thought you had given up because it failed last time (when i specifically told her i am taking a month of so she knew LIAR) 

Someone asked what we do?

I work for the local NHS Primary Care Trust, in Adult LDs/Mental Health doing initial assessments etc. I recently graduated from Uni so want to move on soon, been here 2 and half yrs!


----------



## leechcb1

Oh KP - she is such a wicked b*tch - what does it matter to her why you need the time off you shouldn't have to explain yourself - you are entitled  to time off  - she's gonna get it    

She wants to watch you don't get yourself to the docs and get signed off with stress all the palaver she puts you through or you make a complaint to her senior about her manner

Lots of cuddles 

xxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Oh KP - what a cow !!  I am feeling really, really angry today for some reason - want me to come down and kick her butt for you ?!?


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP I think your answer is in this thread get yourself signed off with stress hun and I will be down to get her what for shortly


----------



## Nicksy

Yes KP - "get signed off"  That will serve her bloody right!!

Luckily I am self employed now so I don't have to worry about getting time off for appointments, scans and god knows what else.  Although on my last IUI it caused me major stress as I didn't tell anyone so I had all these imaginary dentist and doctors appointments.  Do we not have to go through enough already??

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

You guys are the best   I told DH , sent him the original email, he is so p****d off. He said she is being an a****hole! He said it isnt rude at all, she just likes to do that to me. 

I swear i feel like it sometimes, she really doesn my nut! 

Nix- i feel very angry too lets go       my boss together. 

I just feel really unsettled now. More than before. She goes to me, to make it all worse " you and your husband need to go on holiday and enjoy each others company, if this is all you worry about it wont happen" thanks you fat cow for saying it whilst im going thru tx!


----------



## Nicksy

"thanks you fat cow for saying it whilst im going thru tx!"


   Oh KP you have just made me laugh saying this!  Keep your chin up and just think postive - bosses are there only to wind everybody up!


----------



## Nix76

Arrghghhggh.  I hate people who know absolutely nothing about tx or IF and think they have to right to spout a load of old cr*p at us about "relaxing and it'll happen".  Sorry love, but it's not a holiday we all need it's for people like you to shut up and leave us to get on with things without the extra stress of worrying about taking time of work !!!!!

Oooohh, just let me at her KP - I am SO in the mood for it right now !  

Ooops, bit of a rant there !


----------



## leechcb1

She's a simpleton - if it all it took was a holiday in the sun to get pg there would be no one left in the country - stupid B*tch - tell her unfortunately you can't afford a holiday at the moment as the tx is taking up every last cent you have - stupid bag - I'm angry too as you might of gathered!!

Get the docs girlie and get signed off

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Can i just say now that you guys are all mad, im so happy!!!      

Not that your mad, its just you are all the best.... Really know how to cheer me up! Awww love you guys 

Im imagining you all, claws out, scrambling to beat her with your OPKs or HPTs!!!


----------



## leechcb1

The ladies from this thread cannot reply as they are racing to their nereast train station to get the train to London to sort her out!!

xxx


----------



## chocolateellie

Oooh I'm getting ready to join the mob...   Seriously, that's rubbish. The least bosses can do is have a little empathy when someone tells them something personal. As if you don't have enough to worry about. GRRR. And I've told people (mostly nosy relatives) before that no amount of holidays is going to suddenly make my ovaries work, thanks. People think it's just in your head or something. What a... crap boss. 

My boss had trouble having her second, so she's very, very understanding, which is one of the reasons I stay in this job when it makes me potty.


----------



## leechcb1

My boss (male) also had fertility problems with his wife so he is the same as your boss ellie - very understanding - its a bonus as there appears to be some insensitive simpletons in managerial positions at the moment!!!

Has your boss got children KP?  get her up for harrasment and bullying (she sounds like she deserves it)

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

You can all bunk at mine tonight! Lol, imagine what a blast we'd have!


----------



## Nix76

Whereabouts in London do you work KP ?  I'm in the City...


----------



## KittenPaws

See thats the thing. My boss is a very aggressive, dominant woman. She feels as though she has to be that way to be heard. Very patronizing at times.

She hasnt got a partner. Lives alone. Hasnt got kids. Not maternal at all. Not even a very compassionate person. Shes always banging on at me about believing in Jesus Christ (im muslim, she is christian and likes to get into discussions with me which i dont enter cos its stupid, i dont care! ) 

I have to be honest. In my heart i believe that she is this way because her church most probably doesnt support assisted fertility treatments. She is a strong church go-er and really into it all. I have always believed this to be the case, even though she doesnt say it straight out. She makes side comments like, its all about whats in the heart and talking to jesus asking him for what you want. I told her i dont appreciate such comments once and it peed her off. I dont think its very proffessional do you?


----------



## KittenPaws

Nix i pm'd u . Dont want some creep finding my workplace, as this is a open thread!


----------



## Nix76

The way my luck is lately KP - any creep's out there and they'd be heading my way  

Your boss sounds a complete nightmare!  Is there a manager above her that you could go to rather than having to deal with her all the time about your time off ?


----------



## leechcb1

My god no how unprofessional - she sounds like a nutter - does she preach on to everyone else about their faith and what they do with their lives - I would have to tell her where to stick it to be honest - good job she doesn't work up here or she'd be getting   daily

xx


----------



## Nix76

I'm off ladies.

Have a good night all.

AAM:  only 2 more stabs to go till scan - wooo hooo.  Is it a bit worrying that I think DH is gonna miss stabbing me ?!

Chat tomorrow.

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, to be honest there are alot like her about! I am going to see how this cycle goes but to be honest if i have to go again, i will take it through HR. 

Good news is i most prob will be moving departments, through srtucture change and integration of health and social service so i will have a new boss who is really nice, we get on v.well. But this will be in at least 3-4 months time. She will be out of my line of management! Yipeeee


----------



## leechcb1

have a good night Nix - good luck with the jab 

Thats good news KP 
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

I know!

Right im off too, 
love to you all.

You are my rocks! I am so much happier because of the support you all give 

Love KP


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been here for a few days, I've completely lost the plot now haven't got a clue who is where!!!

Anyway, I've got scan on Friday CD9 to see how follies are doing. 

Hope you're all ok. Really can't trawl through 15 pages of chat so will catch up as i go along!!!
Feeling fairly negative about this cycle, it's my 3rd which is the amount the consultant recommended before ivf, but we're not going to do ivf!!! So we may perhaps do another cycle of iui but DH said he'd rather give the money to charity!!!! (Think he meant his bank account!)

Faithful x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Hope you dont mind me gate crashing!!! But I was given the go ahead for IUI today and we start next month  .

I have been on clomid for 6 months then 4 months of nothing , changed consultant ,who is now treating me for high insulin levels due to PCOS, so we are having two tries at IUI then straight onto IVF........private medical companies make all the difference but then again that is all you get in Dubai.

So got my prescription for my drugs and it now just fingers crossed!   

Sharry xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop in quickly to say hello.

No time for lots of personals, sorry, as friends due any minute.

Lou - Fabulous news about your appointment.  Not long now hun.  

KP - Your b**ch of a boss sounds hateful.  I always try to think that what goes around comes around - she shows no compassion, so at some point she'll get none.  Sounds like she hasn't got a human bone in her though (have you ever actually seen her bleed  ).

Still no "smiley" for me - I'm beginning to think it's just a big empty follie this month.  .

Will catch up more tomorrow & hope you have lovely evenings.
XXXXXX


----------



## Hope and Pray

Evening ladies

Hope you are all having a nice evening. I am feeling so proud of myself.....I have just given myself my first injection. Doing them myself as my poor DH is a quiverring wreck at the sight of a needle. It is suprising what you can do when you have to.

Just wanted to ask if anyone else felt a bit itchy after their injection? I was surprised how well it went to be honest but straight after I noticed the area went red and itchy. Is this normal

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am just getting clued up on who's who etc. Still new to all this. Hope to be in a better position to be able to offer support to you all soon like you have to me xxxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies

busy on hear today

lou thats fab news about your app not long to wait now, i go on hol on 10th so won't be able to check in as to how it went but   all goes well and they can match you up

kp your boss sounds a right b***h, im lucky enough to have an understanding employer, one of bosses have had IUI so know exactly what we are going through, so don't have any trouble getting time off for apps at short notice.  As the others have said get signed off for a few weeks, you don't need the added stress  

hope and pray well done you, don't get itchy after injection myself but everyone reacts differently

A big hello to everyone else, sorry if not mentioned by name so many hard to keep track, wishing everyone   and well for scans or basting x


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all

I'm not normally up this early but I'm just popping on before going to an exhibition at Excel in Docklands. 
Had an eventful afternoon yesterday as DH managed to fall down the stairs at home (rushing down while doing his shirt buttons up) and knock himself out! He rang me at work to tell me that he'd just come round to find he'd been sick on himself and had no idea how long he'd been lying there. 
So I ended up having to rush home to check he was OK. Rang NHS Direct (who were fab) and a nurse took me through all the things I had to look out for. The only thing was I have had to wake him up every 2 hours to check that I can wake him up and that he's not confused!
Most men are confused anyway if you wake them up at 4am - but I don't think he's any worse than normal  

So off to Excel with very very heavy eyes - just hope I don't fall asleep on the train and miss my stop.

KP- As an HR and Employment Law adviser I was really shocked to read about your boss. You'd be quite within your rights to raise a grievance about the way she speaks to you and her comments on religion. Some might say its a form of bullying? Anyway, thats the formal answer - the human answer is the next time she opens her mouth and starts banging on about rubbish, just picture in your mind a group of St Trinians-like hormonal fertility friends parascending into her office and taking her prisoner  

Good luck to all those due to be scanned this week - sending you all juicy follie karma


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - As EG says I also work in HR and can't believe how your boss is treating you, I would definately go on the sick for stress and see how things go and think seriously about raising a greivance hun...

UPDATE

Starting treatment

*Wigglywoo - basting 16.04.08*
*Julie Wilts - basting 17.04.08*

Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 
Soozy1 - scan 14.04.08 
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08
Nix76 - scan 17.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08
Nicksy - scan 18.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08

On the 2WW
Essexgirl - TEST Date 18 April BFN
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment
Leicesterlou - waiting for planning meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Zarzar - starting May08
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Sharry - starting May

IUI Bumps
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies,

Sorry this is going to be aam, but I'm so excited.

Just when I thought I wasn't going to ov this month, I got my "smiley" on the ops this am.  So, we are off to the clinic tomorrow for basting       .  Then it's into the 2ww again  .

Hope everyone had lovely evenings, and have lots of lovely sunshine to wake up to this morning.

Catch up later - off to enjoy the delights of a grocery shop during school holidays .

Take care
's &  's


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

EG - what a nightmare!  Hope DH is OK now and now more dopey than DH's normally are  

KP - hope that boss of yours is better behaved today and that you're feeling a bit better now ??

Sharry - I think I remember you from the clomid board !  Good luck with your first IUI cycle  

Julie - sorry you're not getting any smiley faces yet - keep positive hun, could just be a slow month  

Hey to marmeladeboo, Hope & Pray and everyone else !!

Final injection (hopefully!) for me tonight and then scan at 8am tomorrow morning.  Could really do with being basted on Monday so am keeping fingers crossed !!!!!   

Ooohhh - Julie, just saw your latest post !  Yaaayyyy for the smiley !!!!  And good luck for basting tomorrow !!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie thats fab news sending lots of       your way for basting tomorrow...

EG - my god hos scary hope DH is ok, could have been serious  

Sharry - I have added you to the list hun, good luck here's hoping your 1st time lucky    

Everybody else good morning, I am feeling quite good as I lost 2.5lbs last night


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - CONGRAT's on losing another 2.5lbs - well done you!!!!!  Let's hope this week/month is a brilliant month for us all - weight loss/BFPs/scans/b***hy bosses getting sacked!!!


----------



## leechcb1

Morning ladies 

Hope you are all well 

Lou - well done on the weight loss - at this rate you will be at your target for your appt - hot chick!!!

KP - hope the freak is behaving today and you feeling a bit better 

Sharry - welcome and good luck with the drugs

EG- hope your dh is feeling better - I'd have trouble working out whether mine was confused as he sounds so dopey all the time anyway!!!

Julie - Go girlie - best of luck for tomorrow 

I'm quite impressed that I've managed to do some personals - sorry to anyone I've missed out doesn't mean I don't love you just my brain cell can't keep up   

lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here's hoping Leech.  How are you still working hard hun?  Are you showing yet??


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning!

Thank you ladies so much. I really appreciate everything. I have always thought of her of somewhat a bully. She covers it all up tho with patronizing niceness after! 

Anywho- today still a cranky cow i am! I screamed at the receptionist. She does my head in, always miserable but i put up with it. Today i asked her something as usual she made it an issue so i went loopy! Said of course you wont do it, you dont do anything! I will do it myself as always! Why do we even have a receptionist. And stomped away! I swear i have never done that before but she deserves it. She is always making a mountain out of a molehill!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - Receptionists think they work too hard and they don't, they also think they are not paid enough to sit and answer a telephone, so I bet she deserved every word hun


----------



## KittenPaws

This place is pushing me over! Im worried that tx wont work due to stress. Good news is im taking wed , thu frid next week off. I think basting will be wed, so im making it a long weekend. So she can get lost.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP seriously if it gets any worse sign yourself off and go and see your GP for further sign off hun...  The work stress is not worth it hun    

Our appt on 10th May is with a different cons as our last one has retired now and I have had bad reports on this one, not sure what to do as we only see him when we meet for planning meeting and then the nurses etc do all the tx??


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh no - who gave bad reports on him lou?


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP I will PM you hun


----------



## Nix76

Lou - well done on the 2lbs loss !!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix thanks hun it was 2.5lbs can't forget that .5lbs it means alot to me      How are you getting on hun?


----------



## Nicksy

Morning ladies, 

Well done Lou on your 2.5LB weight loss    

Good luck to Wigglywoo for your basting today and Julie for yours tomorrow.  Just keep thinking    

Nix, KP, Sooz, Faithful - good luck for your scans in the next few days - lets hope you little follies are growing nicely.

Leech - Good luck for your scan on Friday of ickle bump    

Well I must say, I aint half missing my glass of wine   in the evening - especially as DH is away with work and I hear all kinds of bumps and thuds in the night  

Hope you are all feeling ok today 

Nic 
xx


----------



## leechcb1

Good girl KP taking some time off - what your dh say about it all when you got in?

Lou I've got a bit of a bump - my usual clothes are starting to feel uncomfortable already - I have no larger sizes as when I lost my weight through sw I gave everything to charity shop as swore I would never need them again - have bought and am wearing maternity tights as I honestly feel as though I'm getting cut in half with my normal ones  - I've got a dress on today so no waistband which is a relief!!  

Still got loads of work to do but boss has rang and said he taking morning off (hopefully he will be off all day) so that was great news to my ears this morning

Best of luck to wiggy for today 
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey leech! 

Aww you sound so cute with your little bump! Go creme egg! 

DH is fuming! he said she is a bully too. He thinks i need to just ignore her and go thru HR in the future.


----------



## Nix76

ooops, sorry Lou - yep, I know how important that .5lbs can be !!!!!

Leech - good to hear your creme egg bump is growing nicely  

Nic - your're braver than me hun.  32 years old and I can't stay in the house on my own still


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries Nix    Bless not being able to stay alone, I have had to do it alot in the past when DH works away so I am used to it, one good tip my Mum taught me leave the radio on low in the house then you can't hear floorboards squeeking etc

Leech - so glad your bump is growing, how exciting and your next scan on Friday, keep us posted hun...

KP - not surprised your DH was fuming  Tell that b**ch your FF will be watching her so to shut her gob and stop saying horrid things


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls just to let you know Kittenpaws has gone home she has been sick I think it is all the stress, she wanted me to let you all know.


----------



## leechcb1

That boss of hers has got a lot to answer for    - hope she feels ok 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think she will be fine once she gets home and away from work

Lunch for me today....

Cheese and SW lime and black pepper tuna salad with cous cous...
Then muller light apricot


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - well done on the weight loss    

KP - hope you feel better soon....your boss sounds like a nightmare.  Take care of yourself.

Julie - glad you got your  ....good luck for basting  

Nix76 - good luck for the scan tomorrow...I'm sure all will be fine 

EG - hope you manage to catch up on your sleep tonight...sounds like a bit of a drama...hope you are ok too!

Leech - hope you are having a nice day & are taking it easy.

Faithful & Nixksy - good luck for friday when you have your scans.

Everyone else - hi & hope you are all well.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey our other resident Mummy how is your bump growing Amanda


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well that's the groceries bought, washing in and dishwasher on.... now some ff time.

Thanks for all the lovely positive posts for me for tomorrow.  Feel really giggly today - hugely different to yesterday - dd and I were singing "Shine" by Take That all the way to the supermarket and back today.  Such a feel-good song.

I am so sorry for KP that the b***h is affecting her so much.  .  Hopefully once she is home she will feel much better and when away from there will realised that getting signed off is the right thing.  She needs to be able to stay calm and just focus on her tx .... not on some insignificant bully.  Lou - Please give KP our love &  .

Lou - Wishing I'd bought some cous cous now ... haven't had any in a while.  Breakfast for me was branflakes with chopped dates with de-caf tea, pineapple juice mid-am, stuffed pasta with fresh tomato/basil sauce, strawberries/grapes for after, then cinnamon/raisin muffins for tea.

Leech - Good luck for your scan on Friday hun. Wonder what a creme egg looks like on a scan  .  When I was pg with dd I felt really uncomfortable in all my usual clothes within just a few weeks too.  Had to wear my work uniform trousers unzipped from about 4 weeks, and was always scared they would fall down .

Amanda - How are you feeling?  Still a bit sicky?  Must be a nightmare with your job - I remember any smells making me feel icky when I was pg with dd.

Wiggywoo - Loads and loads of luck for today's basting hun.  We'll both be on the 2ww by tomorrow & hopefully lots more to join us early next week.       Hope it all went ok and you just plan to take it really easy for a few days at least.  

Hello to everyone else about today  .  Hope you are all enjoying some sunshine.
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

hi all - feeling very green...and tired too.

I can't wait for next week to arrive!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, you have been busy, well I live in the East of England so it is overcast no rain yet but the weather said to expect it... Hey ho...  So glad you feeling   I will update you on the list tomorrow, what time is basting do I remember you saying 12.30??  I always keep cous cous in the cupboard as it only takes 5mins to make etc, now I am thinking of your cinnamon/raisin muffins, oh how I love cinnamon, enjoy hun...

What time was Wiggl's basting today??  Has she been done yet??

Amanda yes this time next week you will get to see your little bean, what time is your scan?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda -  .  Hope you are still smiling though. It's all for a fantastic reason - lots of lovely strong pg hormones . Will be so lovely to have that scan next week to see everything is ok. X

Lou - Oh, I'm such a  - thought the forecast was lovely everywhere today.  Sorry hun.  Just waiting to hear back from the clinic for times of basting.  Last time DH had to do his bit about 9am, then basting was at 1.30pm.  We've booked dd into nursery tomorrow so we don't have to stress about times.  I adore cinnamon too.  I just had a look in the cupboard and my box of cous-cous went out on date in Jan -   - have to put it on the list.


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries Julie we are all a bit   sometimes.  Glad to hear you have got your DD booked into nursery takes the stress out of it all doesn't it.  Keep us posted on times hun sending lots of


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE

Starting treatment 

Wigglywoo - basting 16.04.08
Julie Wilts - basting 17.04.08
Soozy1 - basting 17.04.08

Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 _needs update_
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 _needs update_
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 _needs update_
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 _needs update_
Nix76 - scan 17.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08
Nicksy - scan 18.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08

On the 2WW 
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April

Inbetween treatment 

Buntyboo - starting April/May
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps 
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooo Lou - there are so many chances for lots of miracles this month.      

Just had a call from the clinic - DH needs to do his "bit"   at 9.30am, then 1.30pm for me.    DH is taking all day off like last time so we can go together, then get the park and ride into Salisbury for a mooch around the shops and some lunch, before we go back for basting.  Might as well make a day of it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

How lovely...  I remember ours was a bit rushed as we were both at work but took the afternoon off which was nice.  

Spreading lots of         to all you IUI chicks


----------



## amandalofi

my scan is at 14:10...mind you the clinic is always running late 

I remember on my basting DH had to go back to work after he did his bit so I was on my own...it was nice & sunny so I drove home with the roof down in my car & the wind blowing through my hair...then sat at home & vegged out 

Come on girls....we need more BFPs


----------



## Julie Wilts

I know - we are lucky that DH's work have been very amenable about things.  Still it's only been 2 days off and he has lots off for golf!

I'll volunteer to have a BFP this month  .


----------



## Buntyboo

Hiya peeps

Just nipped online at work (tut tut) as i dont seem to get a connection at home that easily anymore (think Ive moved into the twilight zone without realising as my mobile refuses to get a signal at home too !)

Sorry for the lack of personals, I havent had time to catch up on the latest, but I hope everyone is well.

Thought I would update you all as I had rather hoped (or not) to start tx this week as AF was due last Saturday, but no show.  This would be my AF since the M/c and I had assumed that I would slip back into my old 28 day cycle, but i obviously havent.

Does anyone know if this is common ?  How long would you wait before you contacted your GP or clinic ?  I dont want to rush things at all - its the not knowing whats happening that gets to me !!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Buntyboo, sorry can't help with your question hun maybe post on peer support they are always good, I will add you to the list hun and her is an AF dance for your


----------



## Soozy1

Just a quick update - had my HCG injection this morning after scan and going into for basting tomorrow!

Julie - looks like we will be on our two week wait together.

KP - your boss sounds nuts.  Try not to let it get to you too much (easier said then done) but just remember u r the better person


----------



## Leicesterlou

How exciting I have updated the list Soozy, so two of you being basted tomorrow girls, well sending lots of           to you both remember focus PMA on that   reaching the egg and growing into a nice embryo girls


----------



## leechcb1

Sorry Bunty - not sure of the answer to your question - thinking of you  

Best of luck for tomorrow Julie and Soozy     

This afternoon is really dragging - Boss came in an hour ago and time seems to have stopped since!!!

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Tell me about with the slow afternoon Leech - this past few weeks have really been dragging actualy !

Good luck for our basters tomorrow    

The communal eating of creme eggs seemed to work last month - what shall we do to bring about more BFP's this month ?

KP - don't let the bi*ch get you down hun.  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP seems better now she has text me and has gone for a snooze....

Nix I can't do chocolate as trying to keep up the weight loss, I am happy to do anything else, not sure what though


----------



## Julie Wilts

Soozy -   another person to join the fun of the 2ww.  It's so much easier knowing other people are going through exactly the same as you are.  Hope your basting goes well tomorrow.

Buntyboo - Sorry I can't help honey, I don't like to sound like a parrot but maybe the peer support boards might be a good place to post.  

Lou - So glad to hear KP is feeling a little better now - sleep is probably exactly what she needs.  

Maybe we should all eat lots of beans - the trumps will make us laugh (unless you don't enjoy toilet humour) and apparently laughing aids implantation.  

Nix/Leech/Lou - Thanks for all the   ladies.  .  Thank goodness for all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right beans on toast for my lunch tomorrow Julie so lots of       for you and Soozy!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right girls that me for another day   have a lovely evening girls and catch up with you tomorrow

 to Julie and Soozy for basting tomorrow and I will have my beans on toast to encourage my trumps, not that I need any help   so just imagine me gasing everybody out making embarassing noises behind my desk   Julie after your basting and those giggles will help implantation


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou  .  You make me laugh, you make me happy and you make me glad I joined FF.  Hope you have a lovey evening hun, catch up tomorrow after my basting.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks I have left you a little message on your profile too


----------



## Nix76

Hmmm, don't like chocolate or beans! What can I have to aid the basting vibes !?!?


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies, 
warning about to rant  

Have just found out that girl i work with (shes 19 this year) is five weeks pregnant, she has only been going out with her partner a few months and has said in the past if she got pregnant she would get a house quicker which of course now she is.  Don't get me wrong i wouldn't grudge anyone the gift of having a baby but what makes this harder is the fact that her due date is exactly what mine would have been if tx had worked last cycle, so it will be hard to not think as she grows bigger that it should have been me at that stage   

sorry for the me rant, just had to let off some steam, will catch up later as still at work x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Marmaladeboo - No wonder you needed to rant.    . Drives me   that people have children simply to get housing.  .  Like you I don't begrudge anyone the joy of having children, but as long as it's for the right reasons.  It'll be you soon hun.   

Nix - Beans or chocolate eh?  Only suggested beans coz laughing is supposed to help implantation. Lou doesn't want us to choose anything chocolatey as she's being an   with her diet and doing fantastically well.  Think we need to put it out to vote then. How about dried fruit of some description?  Or grapes?  

So ladies just starting the 2ww .... Leech swore by creme eggs .... what's gonna be our "thing"?


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies

Wow i've been away for a few days and everything seems to be happening. There are so many of us starting treatment soon. sending    to everyone. 

Wiggy I hope basting went well for you today and Julie and soozy good luck for basting tomorrow.  

If we'd have been having treatment this month i think i would have been basted tomorrow. it's quite hard to think about that so i'm just concentrating on next month.

Marmalade i totally know what you mean about people being pg.  Everytime i see a pg woman my heart sinks. this IF lark sucks 

I've decided to give reflexology a try for the next cycle as we can't have medication so will hopefully be having my first session next week. I'm really looking forward to that as if nothing else it will relax me. We've also found out today that we will have a journalist follow us around the acu to film us for a documentary  I can't believe we have agreed to this.

I hope i can catch up with everyone now that i'm back on track


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Zarzar - Lovely to hear from you  .

 - hey are you going to be on TV then? How exciting ....  I'm so camera shy I don't think I could do it.

Hope you enjoy your reflexology - think it would be lovely - especially as I'm no good with needles so don't think I could do acupuncutre.  I think anything that relaxes you must be a good thing.  Talking of which, off to yoga for me tonight.  .  As long as pg lady stays away from me.  Wonder if I could find some cones somewhere to put in all the places around me  .

Thank you for all the  .


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie

I hope your yoga class chills you out ready for tomorrow. If the pg lady is by you just try and have positiv thoughts and thin that will be me soon. sending you    thoughts


----------



## chocolateellie

Oooh good luck to soozy and wiggy and julie-- so excited for you all! 

Marmalade-- that stinks. I know it's not very sociable to feel that way, but it does stink to have to deal with that all the time.

Bunty-- Most pregnancy loss people I know who didn't have an erpc go about 6-8 weeks before first AF. Mine was almost 9 weeks, but they say anything up to 12 is ok. I hope your AF comes soon. It's probably hiding out with mine drinking pints or something. 

Lou-- Well done on the weight loss-- way inspiring, that! Also, I hope the new cons turns out to be ok.

Amanda-- It just dawned on me that if my AF shows up in a few days I might be going on the 23rd, too! I hope everything is just perfect for you, but as the others said, the exhaustion and queasiness is all a good sign. Maybe there's more than one (not sure how you feel about that, so if that's exciting, good and if it's scary, never mind me, I'm   )

To all the rest of you-- hope you're all having a great day and I'll post during the day tomorrow as I'm off again (our piano is coming). Have a lovely evening.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies, 

feeling better after my earlier rant, 

Wigglywoo hope your basting went well today sending you lots of sticky vibes, take it easy on your 2ww

Julie W and Soozy sending you lots of   and luck for basting tomorrow

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well, I shouldn't be here .... nope I'm not completely   and so addicted to FF that I couldn't go to yoga, and pg lady didn't ^scare^ me away - I arrived there and it had to be cancelled because there was no heating!   to that caretaker.  Guess it just wasn't meant to happen tonight.  Instead, thought I'd paint my nails, spend some time on FF, have a soak in the bath and shave my legs (in case the consultant has velcro on her coat which sticks to me  ).

Thank you so much for all the lovely  's &  's - I wasn't part of this thread when I had my last IUI, and I thank God that I am now.  I am sure I will feel more   and less stressed because of all you lovely ladies.  

Hope you all have lovely evenings, and will check in again tomorrow pm, post basting to see how you all are.

Take care. 
's &  's


----------



## faithfullyhoping

hi everyone

Julie and Soozy - Hope basting goes well tomorrow. 

Lou - you're such a star keeping that list up to date, glad you've got your date to see consultant now, it will fly by.  Well done on the weight loss - 2.5lbs is fab.

Zarzar - wow are you really going to be on tv? When you said they will be following you around the acu - what is the acu? Is that where you have treatment?

Marmaladeboo - How annoying re work colleague, that really isn't what you need right now. Just think when you have yours it will be so much more appreciated, and you'll be ready for it.

Amanda - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit green - all those hormones have kicked in then!

It's my birthday tomorrow - 34 - How depressing    And as doing treatment can't even go and have a drink. Never mind I'll have to have my birthday after my 2ww when i'll be able to drink (unless it works of course)

Speak to you all tomorrow

Faithful x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Faithful  

Can I be the first to say    for tomorrow honey.  34 Is really young (take it from a decrepit, ancient old 37 year old  ).  No drinkypoos for you my lady - still PUPO and hopefully just PG.    

Hope DH will still be able to spoil you lots though and you have a lovely day.  Hope the sun shines down on you for your special day too.

Catch up tomorrow. XXX


----------



## amandalofi

- Faithful

and

   to our basters today

Hi everyone else...hope you are all well.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar my god so your going to be famous, you will have to let us know when your programme will be on so we can watch... Hope you have had a nice few days break

Wigglywoo sending you lots of   

Julie & Soozy - thinking of you today girls   sorry I am not doing the chocolate but my body is a temple at the moment but I have brought some baked beans into work so lots of  later...

Faithful -     here's hoping you get your BFP for a pressie  is Dh taking you out for a meal

Hey Amanda/Leech/KP - how's your day, it's blue sky and  here in Leicester today,  it stays

Below is the up-to-date list girls....

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 needs update
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - scan 17.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08
Nicksy - scan 18.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08

On the 2WW 
Donnah - TEST Date 23 April 
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08

Inbetween treatment 
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps 
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## zarzar

Morning 

 Faithful i hope you have a lovely day today and that your dh spoils you..have you got anything special planned for tonight?  Yep it looks like dh and I are going to be on tv but not until december time. the acu is the assisted conception unit at the hospital..i hope they don't want to film any of the more "intimate procedures" 

Good luck again to julie and soozy  . lets hope we can get some more bfps to add to Lous list

Morning Amanda..glad to feel that you are feeling pg now. Not long to go until your first scan. Hopefully it will feel even more real to you then 

Hi Ellie and Marmalade. Hope you are both ok anf Hi to everyone else

Lou your post just popped up   did i read that you have your appt booked to start your egg sharing?

have a good day


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Zarzar yes, we have a planning appt 10th May so hoping to start June if not before...  How are you??  God can you imagine if they want to record all the tx etc.....  Surely you can say what you want on tv and what not....


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls!

Another gorgeous day up here!  I have been up sine the crack of dawn so that I could drive to my SIL for my jab - the things we do!!

 to Amanda

          
to Julie and Soozy (come on girls - lots of postitive thoughts) 

Hi Zarzar, Marmalade, Lou, Leech, KP and anyone else I missed.  

Hope and Pray - how are you getting on with your jabs hun?  Have you been for another scan yet? 

xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls

Just a quickie from me as working from home today.

Went for scan this morning but only 1 folly and it's only at 13.8mm at the moment, so I'm back for another one on Monday......my birthday, lovely!  LOL

Good luck to all the basters and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our birthday girl !!!!!

Try and get back on later.

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix sending lots of   your way      GFG GFG, are you drinking plenty of water and putting a hot water bottle on your tum....


----------



## chocolateellie

faithfully! Have a great day and plan lots of drinks for later (hopefully after your baby arrives!!)

Nicksy-- how's it going with the injections, ok? Hopefully you can have a lie in soon to make up for the early morning?

NIx-- What a birthday present! Hope those follies grow! Go on, follies!

Zarza-- you're going to be on tv I am so camera shy-- but I will definitely be watching when you are!

Julie and everybody else having their tx today-- I'm thinking of you all and hoping it goes perfectly!

Lou-- Morning to you, too! How many days now till the appointment? Not many!

Everybody-- have a great Thursday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Chocolateellie, not counted the days until you just said that....  I think it's 23days till appt then I reckon it will all start in June....


----------



## pipgirl

Hello,

can anyone tell me at what point a follicle is considered mature? 
Reason i ask is i have two lead follie at the mo and one not far behind. My clinic cancels at 3 follies mature...i thought it was 18 but i may be wrong?

Cheers for any response.

Pip.


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies,

Sorry this has to be quick one cos i cant catch up yet. 

Happy birthday faithful  

Goodluck all who are scanning & basting today.... 
            

Just want to say thank you all for your love, wishes and support.

Much love KP


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Pip, 

I thought they said that they like to see them at around 18 mm but not sure - its all too complicated   for me. 

Have they said when they are basting you? 

Nic
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Pipgirl - I am unsure my clinis said anything over 14mm and then they told me to use OPK's but I have heard others get alot bigger, so I think it varies on the clinics...

Hey KP     glad your feeling better hun.... not long till scan tomorrow


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya All 

   to faithful - you are a young pup!!!!

Best of luck to our basters today - I will eat everything in sight for luck for you all   

Zarzar - how exciting being on the tv - chan 4 were doing a doc at our hospital a few months ago but it wasn't in the fertility clinic - is was all about young mums (think it was the pramfaces one)  there were notices everywhere saying there would be cameras around - I never seen one tho - even tho I put my lippy on and did my hair!!!

Weather cloudy up in Liverpool and its very chilly 

Not sure about teh follie size pip - think it depends on the clinic - i had a lot of smaller follies that mine discounted (thank god)

Glad you feeling ok kp  

Hope you all OK 

lots of love 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well we must be all working hard today   as it's very quite.....

Food diary
Mushrooms on toast
Beans on toast to help trumps for our basting girls... then muller light apricot flavour
Dinner tonight - lamb chops with veg and new potatoes....


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Lou, im lurking today.

Got a meeting in 10mins.

My food diary

breaky - fruit n fibre cereal & skim milk

Lunch - baked potato & tuna with salad

Tonight- grilled thin steak with roasted veggies (no potatoes, staying away night carbs) and maybe a fruit salad! 

Thats me ... done. Im such a chubba put on weight


----------



## Leicesterlou

That is all very healthy hun, dont' worry too much about the weight take one thing at a time and your focus is your scan tomorrow....


----------



## KittenPaws

oh gosh i forgot about that!   

oooh hope its good news!

Hows your day?


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP I can't believe you forgot about your scan hun, I have been counting the days...

My day is ok, got quite alot done this morning, going to try and get some done this afternoon, finally feel as thought I can see the light at the end of the tunnel with regards to work loads although that will change again soon 

How is your b**ch of a boss today


----------



## zarzar

Hi 

KP glad you are feeling better today..can't believe you forgot your scan silly billy  Hope its good news for you tomorrow 

Leech it is exciting about to the documentary but nerve wracking too. I'm more nervous about that than the tx itself. At least it will give me something else to think about.i'm quite concerned about what i'm going to wear at the moment..i think i will need a new outfit   My dh has done various bits of tv before but i haven't  (i love this smiley)

Lou glad to hear that you are getting through your work load..i've had such a long list of jobs to get through and i haven't been able to find the motivation to do them..am feeling quite motivated today and i'm even going to take dd swimming this afternoon.

I had a bit of a mare with my diet yesterday so i'm being ultra good today

brekkie - scrambled egg on toast
lunch - syn free homemade chilli followed by strawberries and banana
dinner - poached salmon and new pots


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - enjoy your swimming hun, love your food for today, the homemade chilli have you done the one in the SW magazine??  If so what is it like I keep looking at it thinking I will try it...


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou I didn't follow the recipe exactly in the mag but that pretty much is the one..It was really tasty. We had it last night for dinner and there was some left over for lunch. yum. I'd definitely recommend it. I also made the fishcakes out the mag the other day and the turkey and red pepper burgers. All the recipes are really nice and easy to make too


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's it I am going to try it then, thanks for thank hun


----------



## zarzar

Go for it, its worth it.

Well done on your weight loss this week thats really good..I didn't go this week because i totally didn't follow the plan last week and i bottled out..Terrible isn't it not going on your first week. Am definately going on monday though


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know all the reasons you didn't go hun, but always try to go and stay to class, I know it's hard I nearly dropped out over my birthday as I put on 4lbs in a matter of 2 weeks and was nearly back where I started in November but have stuck with it and now starting to feel slimmer too which makes you feel even better and motivates you even more, you are obviously doing the right things and you may have even lost, you might want to try some fruit mid morning and mid afternoon as it may be your not eating enough but see how it goes Monday


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Ladies,

Oh i know, i didnt forget i think im just not as obsessed as last time. I was on countdown for scans, tablets, jabs everything revolved around that. Now im like, yeah do it and get on with it. Im trying to relax as much as poss, after yesterday i got scared and thought this stress is only harming me. 

Boss, shes fine asking me if im okay etc. Cow! Just dont care too much about her, im over it today she best not step on my path lol  

Zarzar i cant believ your gonna be on telly! Yay to you! When will it air do you know? Your brave, i dont think i could id be chicken sh**... lol 

Lou what is SW about? How much is it? etc do u think i should try it out? I liked WW thinking of doing that again.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - I totally understand what you mean hun, I am petrified about IVF starting although I do want it to start but just want to get through it and find out if it has worked....  Where is our guardian angel's??

SW is good I find it very easy to follow, I tried WW but couldn't get on with it and always felt hungry on it, if you PM me your email address and I will send you some details on SW hun for you to read through


----------



## KittenPaws

I think its for the best to just not focus to much. I have decided that if IUi doesnt work this time, next time will be june and then we were supposed to start IVF. I wont be able to i have to reduce my BMI so i know i wont be able to. I am gonna ring now and see if i can get a september appointment. Wish me luck. And in those 2 months we are gonna go away on a nice long 2 weeks holiday somewhere relaxing and peaceful. 

xox


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - don't blame you we are going to Bulgaria for 2 weeks and can't wait.  I have sent you lots of stuff to read though on SW, let me know fi you have any q's...


----------



## KittenPaws

consultant is back tomorow! Will try then. Hopefully someone else will be able to have my appointment and i will get one in sept/oct   or 

I HOPE I DONT NEED IT pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease BFP


----------



## Leicesterlou

Come on KP and the rest of you IUI chicks we want lots of  in the next few months


----------



## Nicksy

Hi KP, 

Is this your 2nd go of IUI that you are having now?  Have you been told to move over to IVF or is that your decision? 

I am only asking because my Fertility Nurse has said that if this one doesn't work, we will need to go in and talk through our options.  The only problem is there is no way we can afford IVF at the moment so don't see this as an option for us.  

I'm with you, please     let us have BFP's this time around     

Nic
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

thats my cheer for more BFPS for all of us! COME ON!!!!


----------



## Nicksy

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Nic,

Well my story is this basically the NHS said "due to funding we will only offer you 1 cycle of IVF" . I wanted to do IUI seeing as though we were un explained. Anywho long story short we decided to go private (most of our initial tests were all private, our gp told us to go NHS as we are entitled to a free go and money doesnt grow on trees). 

All private cons told us IVF is not a good 1st option, try IUI it is a better and less invansive way to begin. He said to us its our choice but dont go more than 3 (cost wise). So we went back private at Harley Street and thought wed give IUI a shot 3 times before IVF.  

Does that waffle make sense? I think its your choice. Some people have said to me IUI is a waste of money, well its my money, ive seen the proof of many ladies on here with their babies, so i will choose what i do to my body. Not some stuffy NHS cons.  

At the end of the day hun its your choice as to what you want, if your paying that cant stop you but only advise. Also, depending on you diagnosis and history everyone is different. The NHS didnt offer it as a money saving reason, not for my wellbeing! But if your private it may be diff... 

Hope i helped not blabbed on


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right I am off soon, so below is the updated list and so  for scans tomorrow for Kittenpaws, Nicksy  & Faithful, welcome to the  for Julie, Wiggly and Soozy  and everbody else have a good evening 

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 needs update
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - scan 17.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08
Nicksy - scan 18.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps  
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah, thanks for that KP - we are unexplained aswell so that was why I was wondering why you had been told to do IVF (now I know).  Our Fertility Nurse said that with unexplained IUI is fine and that she wouldn't recommend IVF until we had tried this a few times to see how we got on (if that makes sense).  Me and DH are really thinking postive this time around and I love hearing all about the 2nd time around success stories.  I like to think that our bodies weren't ready for it first time round and thought "What the hell is going on here" but second time around they know whats happening and will welcome those little   with open arms!!

Am I mental or what


----------



## KittenPaws

Have a great evening lou. thanks for that stuff! I will read it tonight. Im off after work for my XXX waxing ready for my scan!


----------



## Leicesterlou

ARe you having a brazilian


----------



## KittenPaws

No not at all! i think the same. I read so many that have had sucess 2nd time rather than 1st. My cons said to me that the 1st is always a trial for your body to see how it reacts to various meds etc. He said 2nd time round they say the meds are usually the right amounts etc.


----------



## KittenPaws

As always , you know me lou! lol

Eyebrows too! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP   I just have my sides trimmed and my eyebrows done.  Do you know when I went for my IUI in Jan I was that wrapped up in tx I never trimmed etc or shaved my legs as I was always wearing trousers, god how embarassing  

Anyway night girls


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh you cave woman! lol

Oh dear , my legs are like winter woolies! Thats gotta go too!    

I dont have my eyebrows waxed, this indian lady threads them and she does wonders! Its so shaped and good! Hey you havent a clue what i look like! I should email u a pic! Be scared! lol


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

just popped on to wish luck to basters, scans and 2ww, hope everyone is well.

Left work early today, had reall sore head, is still bit sore but not as bad


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww hun hope you feel better. Get some rest   when you having basting?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone.  Got back from basting a little while ago and I actually feel really tired so I might go up for a snooze.  

Sorry for lack of personals ladies.

Hope everyone has had lovely days and sending lots and lots of   to everyone.  
XXXXX


----------



## leechcb1

Julie - glad all went well - you will be exhausted so get yourself off to bed for a few hours

Marmalade - hope you feeling better soon honey 

Won't have a chance to log back on till tomorrow evening so best of luck to KP, Faithful and Nicksy for your scans  - lots of hugs and kisses. 

Will text Lou and KP after scan tomorrow and I'm sure one of those kind ladies will post on my behalf 

lots of love 

xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Julie get yourself into bed my dear and rest ....      

Goodluck Leech!   I will defo txt you bout mine too!


----------



## Julie Wilts

OK ladies, I'm off for that quick snooze as dd will be home about 5.30pm.

Leech - Loads of luck for tomorrow hun.  Can't wait for you to tell us how little creme egg looks.X


----------



## zarzar

Julie glad it went well..Hope you had a well deserved rest and that your dh is looking after you

Leech good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope all is well with creme egg

Everyone else who is getting scanned tomorrow    GFG

have a good evening


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girlies

Thank you for all of your kind birthday wishes - I think I've come to terms with being the ripe old age of 34 now!!! I've had some lovely prezzies, and some money to spend   so I get to go shopping too!!!

Leech - Enjoy seeing creme egg tomorrow! It's so amazing when you see them wriggling around!

KP amd Nicksy - hope your scans go well tomorrow, I will be thinking of you when that horrible scanner is up me, knowing that I'm not alone!!!!

I'm going out for tea later with DH and DD, think we'll go for an Italian.

See you all tomorrow

Faithful x


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Faithful - I will be thinking of you too.  Good Luck to KP also - lets hope they find what they are looking for


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello all,

Thank you so much for your kind thoughts and messages over the past couple of days, I have just logged on and caught up and was really touched to see you wishing me well for my basting yesterday when I wasn’t even online, so sweet of you, thanks again.

I’ll try and catch up with the personals but don’t have much time so if I do miss anyone out, please don’t be offended  

Faithfully   hope you’ve had a lovely day – enjoy your guilt free shopping!

Julie, so pleased to hear that your basting went well, take it easy if you can. Sending you lots of      and    this is our time.

KP, pleased to hear you’re a little less stressed than a few days ago. Take care and don’t forget, you must put yourself first  

Leech, hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow, can’t wait to hear all about it. 

Best of luck to Nicksy, Faithful & KP for your scans tomorrow    GFG GFG. 

Hi to Zarzar, Marmalade, Nix, Lou, Malteser, EG, Bunty, Ellie, Amanda and everyone else.  

AAM: as you know I have been feeling very positive about having the treatment, having responded well to the clomid. When we arrived for the treatment DH asked about what the number of his   are and the reply was that they weren’t as good as last time. Well I think that last time they weren’t as good as the time before! I’m trying really hard not to show it, but my heart just sank and since then I’ve been feeling really down and at times quite   about it. In fact today at work I had to struggle to hold back the   any little thing is just setting me off today. Whilst I haven’t told DH out right why I feel sad, I don’t want him to feel that I’m blaming him, he has been really lovely to me. Our consultant has sent our letter off to the Lister to refer us for IVF and now I’m actually starting to feel ok about it, as at least we’ll know that the eggs that have been put back are fertilised. I don’t think we’ll reach that stage with this current IUI cycle. Sorry to be so negative, I know that it does work and I’m trying desperately to hold onto Leech’s and Amanda’s success stories.

On a different note, DH is going away tomorrow for a night and I’m hi-jacking the trip!!! He’s staying at a very nice hotel so I’m going along, have booked myself in for a massage at the spa and plan on spending a night and day pampering myself with the hotel facilities! DH will be busy so it’s just going to be me and a new book in a lovely spa – can’t wait!!!! 

Will probably be back again on Sunday so in the meantime, lots of   and   to everyone.


----------



## Nicksy

Arr Wiggy - try to stay postive honey.  I know its hard but you never know.  It only takes one of the little bleeders!!

Hope you have a fantastic time in the hotel - wish I was coming with you - could just do with some relaxation and nothing to worry about. 

Take care

Love 

Nic
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wiggly sorry to read about Dh's   as Nicksy says you never know it only takes one hun.  How nice to take your mind of it going to stay in a nice hotel and have some pampering, enjoy


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Well, I got about 10 minutes of shutting my eyes with DH banging about downstairs.  .

Wiggywoo -         I bet there are probably still thousands of   having a good old swim hun, and please God one of them has a big fat hard head to push his way in.  I know that my eggs aren't likely to be good quality, but I am just going to force myself to think   until I know otherwise.  .  Hope you have a fabulous time at that hotel.

Nicksy/KP/Faithful - Good luck for your scans tomorrow.  Let's hope they see some lovely big follies just waiting to meet some lovely sperm very soon. 

Lou - Lovely to "see" you about in the evening hun.

DH is just hanging up the washing and grunting about it!  .  He's going out to play squash later, but hope he's not too tired for some BMS after .  Actually, can I get a consensus of opinion ......what does everyone's clinic say about BMS after IUI?

Apologies for lack of personals today (except to those who have just posted) - feeling more  than usual.
XXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie, 

Sorry that you only managed to get 10 minutes shut eye!

My clinic says to do as much BMS as possible afterwards (just to make sure you catch the blighter before it disappears!!)

So looks like it is your DH lucky night.  I think it might be my DH's lucky night also - we are trying to do it every 2 nights to make sure that his little     are good quality!!

Nic
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nic

Not sure if I'm gonna get any .... DH is looking tired already and he's just off to play squash.  I just said "don't tire yourself out too much", and his reply was "oh, course, I need to perform again later".  .

I wouldn't mind, but his part of the "deal" today must have been more fun than mine.  And they say laughing is supposed to be good for you .... and we usually end up laughing during some part of the BMS.

Julie XX


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, may I ask a question?  What size / number of follies should I be expecting at my scan tomorrow?  I know it probably varies but I have absolutely no clue what to expect....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hi Cookiesal

Think it really varies hun.  Due to my high FSH levels I usually have lots of little follies but usually only 1 dominant one.  At day 7 last week my largest was 13.5mm, which is bigger than usual.  I think previous months at day 7 they've only been about 11mm.  I drank lots of water (well, squash) and used my wheatbag every evening this week and think it did help.  

Loads of luck for tomorrow.
XXX


----------



## CookieSal

Righto - well I think mine were advancing at day 3 so hopefully they're progressing nicely - fingers crossed.


----------



## Nicksy

Julie, 

These fellas think they are really hard done to don't they  

DH has just told me that he has rearranged his appointment for tomorrow so that he can come to the hospital with me.  He thinks he is dead good now - never mind what we have to do on these bloody appointments.  All they do is sit there making small talk with the nurses  

I think that they feel that it all becomes a bit mechanical, but unfortunately whilst doing treatment it does get a bit that way.

Never mind hun, see if you can change his mind later on - you never know the squash might get him gagging for it  

Nic


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nic

Oh dear.  - you've never seen my DH when he comes in from squash ...... red faced, sweaty and ready for a shower then bed (but for sleeping nothing else).  Not sure what I can do to persuade him?  Perhaps show him today's bill, to try and persuade him to make sure it works this time  .

DH hasn't actually attended any scans with me yet - think he would faint if he clapped eyes on dildocam .  He goes white at the sight of the metal thing they insert before IUI starts.  

XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah Julie, show him the bill - good god it costs enough!! If that doesn't work, nothing will.  How are you feeling after the basting - any cramps or anything.  I know for my first one, I didn't feel anything at all.  I am not sure if thats a good sign or not.  Did the doctors say it went well?  Were the little    good?

  for you honey!!

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Julie, Nic and CookieSal,    

When I asked my clinic about BMS after basting he said, "what's the worst thing that can happen, you get pregnant?!?!" Put it into perspective for me! Having said that we didn't get up to anything last night, I was way too tearful, but I think tonight could be the night     (DH is walking around singing 'Sex on the Beach' but I think it's a bit cold out!!!  ) As we've said before Julie, if it does work then obviously it's down to our amazing skills in the bedroom and nothing else........ 

CookieSal are you having a natural or stimulated cycle My first two natural cycles I had one follie at about 13 - 14mm on cd10 and around 17 - 18 the day before basting. My third, current cycle, I have been taking clomid and on cd10 I had two follies at 17mm which grew to 21.5.
For the second I started to use a hot water bottle as suggested by the lovely ladies on here, however, this was confirmed by my acupuncturist who I have seen for my third cycle. Hope it goes well when you have your scan.

I've finished tidying up and am going to get our overnight bag ready - yippee!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Can I just ask all you knowledgeable ladies  

When do you start using the hot water bottles and do any of you drink the pineapple juice?  If so, is it fresh juice or do you eat fresh pineapple.  I am going to try and do everything right this time!!  What else do I need to be doing?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Well I try to drink lots of water (well squash) each day anyway because my skin is so bad, but especially after AF has started.  I used my wheatbag from the end of my AF until I got my "smiley" on the OPS.  I tend to drink lots of pineapple juice anyway, because orange gives me headaches.  Its supposed to be non-concentrated pineapple juice so it's got all the very best in it (usually can get from chilled sections in good supermarkets).  Not supposed to actually eat pineapple (which sounds so  , but it's to do with uterine contractions - they advise eating pineapple if you go past your due date when pg).  Like you I try to do everything possible so I feel like I've given it my best.  Oh yeah, DH's   were apparently very good .... he asked if he could get a sticker like kids get at the dentists when they are good. 

Wiggywoo - Of course, like you say it's our natural talent at BMS that will result in the BFP we are all going to get this time around.  .  I was feeling a bit   today too, but better after chatting to lots of lovely FF ladies.  .  I'd go pack some nice lingerie for your hotel stay .... might help you get some more BMS in.  .  Unfortunately my DH usually sees past that and says things like "what on earth are you dressed like that for?".


----------



## Nicksy

Julie, that bit about the sticker really made me laugh. The consultant last time said to my DH that he had got a gold star for his sample and you should have seen his little face   Bless them!!

Thanks for the advice about the pineapple - I think I will go and see if I can get some tomorrow. I drink quite a lot of squash so thats good!  Might shout my DH and get him to put the kettle on for my hot water bottle.  

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nic,

I use a hot water bottle and have warm baths in the run up to basting to encourage those follies to grow. The acupunturist told me this morning to use a hot water bottle for the first week of the 2ww. As for pineapple juice as I understand it, drink it during the 2ww to encourage implantation, however, don't eat pineapple because this have the opposite effect, in fact I think that it is suggested to bring on delivery in pregnant ladies. Brazil nuts, if you like them, are also suggested but as I don't like them I can't remember what the reason is  

Better go as I'm on the phone chatting as I type this!


----------



## CookieSal

I am on the right tracks then - have been eating brazil nuts and drinking fresh pineapple juice.  Minimum of 2 litres of water per day and cutting out caffeine.... will get myself a hot water bottle to take to bed.

Have to see how the little devils are progressing when we go tomorrow morning.  

Good luck to all of you who are cycling this month xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks for all the advice - must go shopping tomorrow for all these items.  I love brazil nuts so that will be good (I haven't heard of these helping before).  

Very boring night - DH is watching the footy!!  

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Julie, I've just done my first IUI diary and noticed that you've done one too   Great minds think a like    I sincerely hope that this is our month, as I do for all those other ladies that are cycling with us.

Going to head off now for the night, sleep tight all...........


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well just like Wiggywoo, I'm off to get some sleep (and maybe something else  ), so will catch up with you all tomorrow.  

Just gonna read your diary entry first Wiggywoo.

Sweet dreams all
XXX


----------



## Ajax

Love to all

           

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

New home this way----------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137554.0


----------



## zarzar

Yay I can be the first to post on this thread..I've never been able to do that before

Morning everyone..Good luck to everyone having scans today sending you lots of   and  . Hope there are lots of big follies

It's an early one for me  I did not want to get out of bed today though...

Have a good day everyone

zarzar


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning everyone

Zarzar - you beat me to it.  

I hate to be a parrot but like Zarzar said, sending out lots of   for everyone having scans today - to check follie growth or even to see their little creme egg  .

Hope you all have lovely days whatever you are up to.
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, well its raining here in Leicester today  I have carried the update over to the new thread, well done to Zarzar for being first . Sending lots of   for your scans girls

UPDATE

Starting treatment  ^good luck^
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 needs update
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - scan 17.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08
Nicksy - scan 18.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps  
Leech next scan 18 April 
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Lou  

It's miserable weather here today as well, but I refuse to let it get me down.  Got my orange "Life is Good" t-shirt on and some mad orange socks, so even if it's grey outside it'll be bright inside.  

Hope you had a good evening hun.
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good to hear you being to positive hun   lets hope it cheers up for the weekend.  Didn't do much last night just chilled with DH watched some TV, you didn't get much rest then??


----------



## Julie Wilts

I am determined to stay positive this time, but I'm sure there will be a few "wobbles" along the way.

I did rest up, honest.  My lovely friend called from America and we had a lovely chat.  I just laid on the couch whilst DH cooked tea, bought me freshly squeezed juice, did the laundry, loaded the dishwasher (all somewhat begrudgingly I have to say).  Then I am very smug to say, I managed to lure him into some lovely BMS.  .  Yep, I still have it  .

Wonder what time Leech gets to see creme egg today? 

Do you have anything exciting planned this weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Can I ask did you manage any   last night or was your DH too tired, tell me to mind my own if you like hun...

Plans for the weekend, my DH is travelling to Burnley tomorrow for watch City, I will be cleaning and hopefully the plumber is coming tomorrow (got to ring to confirm) to fit the showerpod so I may get first go, supposed to be going to Casino tomorrow night with friends but not sure whether that will happen yet, Sunday we normally just spend the day round the house relaxing sometimes we go to the local club for a game of bingo we will see.  How about you what's your plans??  Besides resting and visualising the sperm breaking into the egg


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry been away for a bit hun .... busy ordering some b'day gifts from Amazon.  Thank goodness for t'internet.

Mmmm, yes we had some very lovely BMS ... think that might be why I'm feeling quite smug and smiley this morning.  .  He was actually very keen  .  Might have been to do with the fact that I was wearing some quite nice lingerie I bought yesterday  .  Don't worry about asking hun, you get past any sort of embarassment when you are going through IF I think.

Hope you manage to get a bit of "you" time tomorrow whilst DH is watching footie, rather than just cleaning.  But guess the payback is if you get first go in the showerpod  .  Casino sounds like fun, but I have to say that bingo sounds much more fun.  I've never actually been to bingo before but I'm desparate to go.  Every time we try and arrange it something gets in the way.

We haven't really got any plans..... like you say taking it easy really.  DH has a haircut booked tomorrow and he's going to take DD with him (think he may live to regret that .... she's unlike to just sit patiently .... will probably be wanting to play with everything).  At some point I am going to have to spend some time with my iron though.  

It's quiet on here today isn't it ..... wonder where everyone is?


----------



## Leicesterlou

on the BMS hun and glad it was enjoyable and not just BMS, it makes a big difference doesn't it.  Bless I can't believe you have never been to bingo, we go most Sunday's and have won quite a few times, you must go!!!  It's a scream.  Now for your ironing, you are banned for ironing for 3/4 days afterwards so DO NOT TOUCH YOUR IRON  

I think half the people are at scans etc, we have 3 having dildo cams today and then Leech having her creme egg scanned so just me and you Julie    Did you read back over the posts yesterday I was trumping well for you hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

QUICK UPDATE FROM KITTENPAWS

3 maybe 4 big fat juicy follies, very dehydrated + at risk so got to drink 3litres of water a day until Monday.

      

Yeah this will be your time KP


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie and Lou

I'm around too  I keep popping in between jobs..My major job today is sort out the kitchen it is a disgrace..I really want a new one but we decided to go on holiday instead 

Julie glad you and your dh had nice bms. when your doing it for the sake of it it can feel like a bit of a chore. My Dh and I don't have the option of that though unfortunately..no bms for    Although that does take some of the pressure away 

Lou i bet you can't wait to try your showerpod out. It sounds fab, our shower is absolutely pants. The Casino does sound like fun..i've never been but i once went to a casino themed birthday party with fake money which was brilliant. I can see how easy it is to spends loads of money though 

Wow Kp that is loads of follies we might have a multiple  Hope you are ok and make sure you get that water down your neck


----------



## Julie Wilts

It certainly does make a difference - makes you feel like you've at least done something natural towards making in work.

Ok, I'm going to have to re-arrange to get to bingo.  My Nanna used to love it, so we used to play at home when we were kids, and my friend always used to go.  Do you go to one of the "big" places like Gala or just a little hall somewhere?

Right, I'll stay away from the ironing then.  Wonder if DH fancies doing some?  Trouble is, I'm always  to let him loose on my clothes or DD's.  I've got Monday off, with DD at nursery so perhaps it can just wait till then.

I was a right trumpy   yesterday too, but didn't have any beans.  Felt really trumpy after the basting, but was scared to trump in case all the little lovely swimmers flew out  .

    for all those enjoying the pleasure   of dildocam today & of course for Leech seeing Creme Egg. XXX

ooooo ... just seen your post about KP - great news about all those big fat juicy follies .... get drinking KP .....


----------



## Soozy1

Hello all!

Had my basting yesterday and thankfully a lot less stressful than last time!

Good luck to everyone with scans etc today.  Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone.

Julie - day 1 of 2ww.  Feels the start of a looooooooooong old wait!

Soozy


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Soozy   Glad to hear your basting was nicer than last time.  My only complaint was that they expect you to jump up so soon after.  I would have liked 20/30 mins to chill after.  I'm such a  because I counted yesterday as day 1 of 2ww on my diary.   already and it's only day 1. XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar   we never got the chance for BMS in Jan for our IUI as I was on cyclogest up the front door and they are so messy I couldn't bear the thought    I have been trying to find a photo of my showerpod but just realised I have one in my phone, not sure how I get it from my phone to here though to show you all  

Julie    I sit in an office with my boss (desk is opposite so she obviously thinks I am working hard when I am typing on ff) and the IT manager and I have just burst out laughing and she has asked me what was up   Just told her I got a joke email but you make me laugh, swimmers flying out LOL!!!  They can't get out as they are in your womb hun  

Soozy - sending you lots of    are you doing a diary on here hun, it can help focus the mind  

KP will be back at work around 1.30pm


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - always happy to make people laugh.  My dd keeps asking when I laugh out load what it's about .... good job she can't read yet or I'd be in heaps of trouble.  

Hope KP's b***h of a boss keeps away from her today. She needs to keep   &   not have some evil cow making her feel bad.

Lou - I had to download my phone pics by putting a memory card in my phone, then popping it into our big computer upstairs.  Felt really smug after I'd done it b.c. I usually have to rey on DH to sort things out like that.  I'm actually just going to download some piccy's on MySpace for my friend in the US to see.


----------



## Soozy1

Maybe day 1 was yesterday!  Maybe I'm going


----------



## Leicesterlou

I've done it girls, although the little photo doesn't do it justice....


----------



## Nix76

I thought you'd all gone quiet and then realised there was a new thread  

Not much going on with me really.  Got another bloody cold and feeling rubbish  

Am trying to concentrate of making my poor lonely folly grow for the next scan on Monday - I thought I'd get more than 1 folly with the puregon ?!?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix - GFG        it only takes one, but then everybody says that don't they


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix - Oh hun, did you think we'd all abandoned you  .  We are here, but quieter than usual.  Probably more   though - myself that is.  Poor you having another cold, I've still got a weird throat and my nose is a bit yucky today (sorry t.m.i.).  It only takes one follie hun - that's all I've got again this month and it could just be the one that makes all my dreams come true.     

Lou - OK I know I'm a right  but did you add your picture somewhere?  I can't see it.  

Soozy - Oh, I'm so  , is day 1 the day of basting or the day after?  Someone help us .... we're in the 2ww so can't be expected to be sensible.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have changed my display photo on the left hand side  

Right I am off for an Indian so catch up with you guys later xxx

When I was basted I was told to test 2 weeks later which was the 2nd Thursday after my basting so I think today would be day2?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hate to break it to you Lou, but tis the same photo of you and DH, just saying "My new showerpod underneath"


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

I've had a cold too, felt a bit washed out yesterday but feeling better today. 

Soozy - well done on the basting, glad it went OK.

KP - Wow 3 big follies, that's good going.  Going for my scan later but it's been two for the last 2 cycles. 

Nix - Grow follie grow, like Julie says that's all it takes.  That's all most normal people ever have anyway!!! It's only us IF people that get obsessed with numbers.

Lou - Wow that shower pod looks fab, you could charge people to come and use that. Let me know if you're taking bookings!!

Must go, got to do some tidying up before I go for scan at 2pm


----------



## Julie Wilts

Why can't I see Lou's showerpod then?  I can just see that glamorous pic of her and DH. I'm I being a total


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Julie - you have to be in the club to see it


----------



## Nix76

Julie - I can't see a showerpod either - just a pic of Lou and her DH ?!?!  

Thanks for the folly growing wishes girls!

Faithfullyhoping - that made me laugh!  It's so true, normal people don't obsess about numbers and dates and whatnot like we do do they !!


----------



## Julie Wilts

I want to join the club then  .

Can't decide what to have for lunch today (lucky Lou enjoying an Indian).  I've got some cinnamon/sultana muffins which need to be used today, but I also bought some tomatoe/basil ryvita which I quite fancy.  Mmmmmm, feeling very indecisive today.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Perhaps you have to log off and log back in again to see pic?

Salad for me me thinks


----------



## Julie Wilts

You are a good girl - too cold for salad today, so I've toasted up a couple of muffins.  Yummy.  Had Special K with berries for brekkie, then pineapple juice in am.  Planning on juicing some apple/carrot/ginger when DH gets home.  Then prawn stirfry for tea.  Sound like I'm food obsessed don't I! Anything to take my mind of the 2ww I guess.

Think I'll try logging off a second ....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Didn't work  .  

 .... I wanna see Lou's shower pod


----------



## faithfullyhoping

I feel really priveleged now - that I have been granted sight of the Shower pod!!

Do you find pineapple juice gives you a sore mouth? I had real problems with it last time in my 2ww. In fact am dreading having to drink it again!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ok Faithful ..... spill the beans ... how did you get to see the showerpod?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

can't possibly say - have been sworn to secrecy!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Meany.


----------



## KittenPaws

Afternoon ladies. Thank you all so much for your well wishes! I am shocked its so many follies, she said thats whats dehydrating me. Those little spermies better work hard!! She said not to take last jab tonight it will be a risk of OHSS. I have to sign a consent form that i have been told it is possible multiple pg. I say bring it on!!! lol

Hope everyone else is okay, im at work not. Got supervision with my boss soon but to be honest nothing can bring me down i dont give a rats ass! 

Does anyone know how the other scan girls went? 

Love to you all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls sorry Julie that you can't see the showerpod, send me your email via PM and I will email it to you hun  

KP - got to make sure you drink plenty of water to ensure you don't get OHSS, oh can imagine TWINS!!!!!!!!!  

Faithful - you are welcome to come and use the showerpod once it's working  tomorrow

Well I have been for my indian, mushroom rice and lamb rogan josh and 2 glasses of dry white wine, god I need my bed now


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh wow lou! what a yummy lunch. Mine was a Pret baguette and WATER!!!!! lol

Guys i bought sumthing very naughty today! Went to russel and bromley most gorgeous shoes, i bought them. Most ive ever spent on damn shoes!! lol


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Glad to hear you sounding so much chirpier today.  .  Oh, yeah, multiples on this thread would be fab.

Lou - Lunch sounds lovely.  Will pm later (once I've got DD from nursery).  Faithful was being maen to me while you were away.    Well, just a little bit.  

Just finished my muffins and a pint of squash.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - not sure why Faithful can see my Showerpod and you can't KP can you see my new showerpod??


----------



## Nix76

I can see it now!  Lou - it looks amazing!!

KP - twinnies, or even triplets on the way for you then eh !!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - Oh triplets, I could be your nanny


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh my ladies! I would be happy with one!!! Is 3-4 alot then not the norm? Has anyone else heard of this with IUI?

No lou i can still see you and your DH! ?? No shower pod?


----------



## Nix76

Well KP, I've only got one measly little midget folly at the moment so to me 3-4 is TONS


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP Not sure if it is the norm or not, but my thought are I think they prefer you to have one main one to stop multiple pg's.  But your clinic are obviously fine about it.   I will email you my photo hun


----------



## KittenPaws

Nix it only takes one hun! So dont worry!   

I hope this is our month. I have to admit i knew this month was diff, she said all the side effects ive told her about are due to dehydration not the meds. Also i said i feel heavy on that side and when i bed it hurts a little on the right side, she said its cos of the big follies are all on the right side.


----------



## KittenPaws

That aint a shower pod its a space ship! I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will hold a showerpod party for you girls


----------



## KittenPaws

I have a shower pod. Bath with a stupid power shower in it. 

You have the King of showers. What the hell are those things at the top? Does your shower have speakers? 

I am sending DH out to get one, its bl***y brilliant! Your gonna love it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes they are speakers it has a radio, light and fan, it has a seat, back jet, rain shower from the top of it and a foot massager...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Just PM'd you my e-mail coz I can't bear to be the odd one out.


----------



## KittenPaws

So basically a house in your bathroom! You lucky thing!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I have just emailed you... KP Yes something like that.

*Message from leech* - I forgot to say Leech had her scan it was all fine arms and legs flapping around, she couldn't believe what she could see at 10 weeks


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww i forgot to post up for leech too! Sorry leech! Aww bless her she must be so happy!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi ladies, 

Just got back from the scan  

I have got 2 follies measuring 17mm and 15mm and my womb lining is 9.2 mm.  The dr was very happy and said that they are just how they should be at this stage.  Do these sizes seem ok to all of you as I can't remember what size they were last time. Basting is on Tuesday morning (oh bloody hell!!)

Lou - I can't see your showerpod  

KP - well done on your 3/4 follies - good work honey!!  lets hope Faithful gets some good news too  

Hi Julie, Wiggly,  Nix, Zarzar, Soozy - how are you all?

I am still feeling very positive - hot water bottle tonight!! 

Lots of love

Nic 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good news, Nicksy, you will have to PM me your email and then I will send it too you hun.

Causing quite a stink my showerpod isn't it


----------



## CookieSal

Little update from me ladies - it's been a bit of a week.  Had my fibroid removed by lap back in Feb so was not expecting something odd to be seen at baseline scan     Anyway to cut a long story short, I have fretted all week, nobody seems to be able to tell me if this is a fibroid or something else and they have allowed me to continue with this cycle - saw the head of the unit this morning and she couldn't tell what she was looking at and has said she will do a saline test thing if this cycle is unsuccessful.

Looks as if my follies are growing super quick - today is CD7 and I have 4 on each side (the biggest 3 are 15 mm, 13mm and 12mm) so we are going back for another scan on Monday with a view to basting on Wed.

BTW it looks as if I may have fallen off the list, please can I go back on?  My baseline scan was 14/04 and as I said above my next scan will be CD10 on 21/04).

Would love to stay and chat but am meant to be working from home and since I spent all morning at the hospital I haven't got much done yet  

Love to you all xxxx

Oh, another post has popped up - well done Nicksy, sounds like a decent crop!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Our whole afternoon is revolving around your showerpod Lou & boy is it worth it.  It is the shower that dreams are made of.  Daren't show it to DH or he will have shower envy big time.  We couldn't even fit it into our en-suite.  Enjoy hun. 

Nicksy - Great news hun, they sound like great sizes and womb lining is good too .    till Tuesday then.

Leech -   ^clap^ - that is FANTASTIC.

Wow, this thread is making me feel fabulous today.


----------



## CookieSal

Fab news from leech - so good to hear


----------



## KittenPaws

This thread is jumping with juicy follies               

Lou your showerpod has made me think how i want to smash my bath so DH HAS to get a new 1


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry Cookiesal I have update it now hun 

UPDATE

Starting treatment 
Marmaladeboo - Scan 10.04.08 needs update
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - scan 14.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - 2nd scan 21.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08 3/4 big follies
Nicksy - basting 22.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08 3 follies
Cookiesal - CD7 4 follies another scan 21.4.08 with a view to basting on Wed

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Chocolatellie - starting May08??
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan 18 April - fab scan, legs and arms waving at Mummy & Daddy
Amandalofi First scan 23 April​


----------



## Nix76

Ok.  It's official.

I have folly envy !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix yours will grow hun, when is your next scan so I can update the list?


----------



## Nix76

Yeah, I know they will - I was always a bit of a slow grower on clomid so am used to having to go back for scans.

Next scan Monday morning........my birthday, nothing like dildocam on your birthday eh !!


----------



## Nicksy

I have just PM'd you Lou!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey enjoy it Nix, sending lots of   come on GFG  , I remember I went for about 6 scans.  I have updated you on the list now.

Girls if I don't come on again as I am going home soon, I will catch you next week have a fab weekend 

P.S.  I have emailed you hun


----------



## Nicksy

What a fantastic shower - bloody hell!!  I want one  

See you Lou - have a great weekend - enjoy the shower!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh no, it'll go all quiet now Lou the shower queen is going.  Miss you hun  .  Have a lovely weekend & good luck at bingo.

Nix - You'll be fine hun - just keep drinking water and using the hwb/wheatbag.  Wow - you really know how to celebrate your birthday  .  I had to go to the doc's on my to discuss HRT.  Don't we all lead such exciting lives.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls I'm back from scan - 3 follies for me too!!!  although one of them has a bit of catching up to do so I've had another ampoule of menopur.  She said everything is text book - I pointed out to her that I've been textbook apart from the bfp that would normally be expected!!!

Nicksy - looks like we could be basted about the same time - I'll probably be early next week too.

Have a good weekend all

Faithful x


----------



## Nicksy

Arr well done Faithful - sounds like a successful day for us scanners    

Did they tell you what they measure? Did they tell you too KP?  

Nic
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Great news Faithful ....

Good news all round today I think


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks Lou  

Well done faithful  

Nix - down that water girl, I am drinking it by the litre and they seem to be growing.  

Sorry my personals are so rubbish, I'm running back and forth between here and my work laptop which I am meant to be concentrating on but it's Friday afternoon, the meeting notes are boring and I'd rather talk to you ladies!  Bah!


----------



## Nix76

I am downing a bottle of evian as I type and am heading straight for the heated wheatbag as soon as I get home!

Who says life isn't wild and exciting in your 30's !!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Absolute barrel of laughs isn't it Nix?!!!

Thanks girls

No she didn't tell me what they measured, I was going to ask and in the end I thought it wasn't really worth knowing. She said they were fine so I guess they are!!!!


----------



## Nicksy

No mine didn't tell me either (I saw it in my little bright yellow fertility book).  Since I have been coming on here, I think that I know more than the doctors about follie size and lining size and god knows what else!  

xx


----------



## Nix76

Girls, I've been wondering this lately - do you sometimes wonder if having all this knowledge can freak us out even more ?  I mean, if it wasn't for this site I would be completely in the hands of the Dr's and maybe wouldnt be so anxious that I "only" have 1 small folly at this stage ?!!?

Just wondering......


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix76 - I agree hun.  7 Weeks ago I know none of the things I do now, and they are things I can really obsess about.  However, I feel like I know all the possibilities and all the limitations and I'm more realistic because of it.  I am able to ask more sensible questions (what me   sensible?  ).  This time round I knew that lining size was important so asked about it.  So, for me personally, I feel that it's good that I know what I do.  

Saying that, when I got pg wth DD I knew nothing ... but I was a lot younger then  .


----------



## Nix76

Yeah, there's 2 sides to it isn't there.  On the one hand it's good to have more knowledge cos then you're armed with the right questions to ask (not that I ever remember them when sitting in the consultants office, but there you go!) and on the other the more you know, the more there is to fret about!

Vicious circle I guess. 

Anyhoo - that's me almost done for the day.  Probably won't get back on until Tuesday, so will update you on the birthday dildocam results then.  Think folly growing thoughts for me please girls....

Nix.


----------



## Nicksy

Heres a little follie growing dance for you Nix xx

I know what you all mean about knowing too much.  What will be will be eh??


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, it's gonna be lonely again this weekend.  all when you disappear.

Right, a big follie growing dance for Nix and everyone else ....

[fly] *GFG*        *GFG  * [/fly]

Nicksy - doh, you beat me to it with the dance .... serves me right for trying to watch tv, drink tea and concentrate on FF at the same time.


----------



## Nix76

Thanks girls!

Who needs knowledge and rational thought when we have FF Folly Dances !!  

Nix


----------



## Nicksy

Don't worry Julie, I will be around this weekend to see how everyone is getting on!!

You can talk to me


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh gheesh im gone for an hour and you guys are chatterboxes! 

Ladies i have to run in a few mins, off to MILs for dinner.

Love to all

I hope everyone has fab weekends. You guys keep me sane. My next scan is monday 11am, then shel tell me when its basting time!!      

PS just had supervision with boss, she was so nice, was like whatever time you need off you take! WHATTTTTT same person? Lol...

Love KP 

All you follies out there do your mamas proud!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

KP - you make me laugh, nice to think we're mummys of big follies though!!!

Nix - yeah i think you're right, we definitely obsess about things too much because of all this information we have. Sometimes I try and keep myself away from FF just to try and stop myself thinking about things!!!

Have a good weekend everyone, not sure if i'll be on here or not!  Probably will at some point as nothing exciting planned!!

Scan 8am Sunday morning (How early?!!!)


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Must have been all the negative thoughts we sent her!  Have a lovely weekend hun, look forward to hearing how you get on after your scan on Monday.  Lots of water/warmth on those follies hun.

Faithful - Don't leave just Nicksy and I doing a double act this weekend.  Keep us smiling.  Wow - scans on a Sunday - your clinic are very committed, mine just shuts down Friday and that's it till Sunday.  Good luck for it if we don't see you about tomorrow.

Nicksy - Thank goodness I won't be talking to myself all weekend.  DH would think I'd really flipped then.

Hope everyone has lovely weekends, despite a not too good weather forecast.


----------



## CookieSal

Have a good weekend all of you, I'm giving up on work for today now, time to put my feet up til jab time.  

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bye bye Cookiesal.  Have a good weekend hun. XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies

I've been a bit of a lurker this afternoon...I'm just feeling a bit   about things today..

I'm ashamed to say it but i'm feeling really envious of everybody..it seems like everyone is having treatment and getting on brilliantly, which i'm really pleased about..I just wish it was me as well 

I'm glad that everybody's scans went well today..loads of big follies around..maybe that is a sign that things are turning around for everybody...lets hope there are lots of bfps this time 

Faithful i know what you mean about staying away for a while..i find it helps make the time go quicker for me as my mind is on other things..

Well i've just been pottering around in the garden this afternoon..I've even got my table and chairs out of hiding in the hope that we get some sun 

Julie i'll probably be popping over the weekend as i haven't got anything exciting to do..My ma and pa are coming over tomorrow but thats about it..


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar -   ^cuddle^.  I'm so sorry honey, there's us posting away and not considering your feelings.  Would be lovely to hear from you over the weekend because everyone else vanishes into the ether.

Hope you have a lovely time with your Ma and Pa.  I texted mine yesterday to say I was going in for basting and they didn't even phone to see how it had gone.  I had to call them today, and Mum just made excuses about having a bath, Dad being on the phone etc.    .

I'm hoping for some nice weather this weekend so I can at least have a look out in the garden.  It's been really horrible and   here today.


----------



## zarzar

Don't worry julie..we can't think of everybody's feeling all of the time on here. There are that many of us and we're all at different stages..I'm sure everyone feels like me every now and then..I just need a kick up the   thats all..

Sorry your folks didn't get in touch to see how you get on..I know what thats like too..some members of my family very rarely ask how we're getting on/feeling etc. But my friends seem to be able to manage a quick text or phone call to ask..grr i'm just having a rant about everything today


----------



## Nicksy

So sorry Zarzar - heres me wittering on about the size of follies  

I hope you have a lovely weekend and here are some     for you!

It really is sad isn't it when all we have to celebrate is good size follicles   - never mind!

xx


----------



## zarzar

Thanks Nicksy i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. sending you     back


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just don't like to think we've made you sad honey.  Feel free to rant as much as you like .... 2 weeks ago it was me ranting away.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi - I'm back again already - can't stay away today!!!

Zarzar - This waiting drives you nuts doesn't it? I think I've missed what's happening with you at the moment, are you having an enforced break? Or have you chosen to have a month off?

Feeling a bit blue myself at the mo, despite 3 follies! Nurse said it was not really worth trying again after this, maybe one last go at the most.  I knew this already but it just reinforced it. We don't want ivf so this is it I guess. Oh well - have to move on at some point I guess.


----------



## chocolateellie

Ummm... I think I found out where my AF was. I've just tested and there are two lines. I'm scared to death to beileve it. Today's my wedding anniversary. 

I feel so rubbish posting that because you've all been through so much and you all deserve it so much. I'm also not convinced and won't be for a while, I don't think. Is it ok if I stay a while?


----------



## zarzar

Oh Faithful sorry you are feeling blue. Try not to be to down yet..3 follies is excellent..There was a lady recently that was having her final go and iui (and treatment in general) and she got a bfp. I think she had had about 4 attempts so it can happen. Fingers crossed for you this month. Please don't give up just yet  

I'm having an enforced break this month as the clinic couldn't fit us in. Its just so frustrating...Sometimes it feels as though time is going fast and then i look at the calender and see that its still another 4 weeks until basting. I need to have something else to keep me occupied. I was hoping that joining slimming world would help take my mind of it a little bit. unfortunately that doesn't seem to have happened 

Ellie your post has just popped up...that is fantastic news. Well done you. Stay as long as you like we like a bfp to keep us motivated


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry I vanished for a while - DH busy playing poker on ********.

Faithful/Zarzar        .  

Faithful - 3 Follies is great - I only get one a month so I think 3 would be amazing.

Zarzar - It seems so cruel when we are rabbiting on about scans/2ww's etc, but it will go quickly - last month we couldn't have tx because of the clinic.  I was so   when I found out, but now I'm glad we had the rest.  I wish I had a magic time machine so we could all fast forwards a bit.  

Chocolateellie - OMG, that has to be the most understated announcement ever.  I understand you are scared, but please be happy honey.  No-one here will begrudge you your joy.  Leech and Amanda are both pg and it just gives us all hope that it can (and does) work.  What an anniversary present for your DH.  Will your clinic/doc's do a blood test for you to confirm.  Sounds   but I don't know what the next step is.
Congratulations hun.


----------



## Nicksy

To chocolate - well done.  So pleased to see your great news!  Lets hope theres more    on this board in the next few weeks and then the next few months aswell for those that their clinics have made them wait  

Love


Nic
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just blown you some bubbles Zarzar, so you are now 222 and Nicksy is 111.  XXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Julie, I have blown you some to 577 - 2 lucky sevens!!

xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

chocolateellie - I nearly missed the announcement it was so low key!!!! Congratulations              That's amazing news.  I can understand why you might not believe it but 2 lines are 2 lines!!!

Faithful x


----------



## chocolateellie

You guys made me cry...   Thanks. I'm just dealing with 84 million emotions at once (approximately).


----------



## Julie Wilts

When I found out I was pg with DD I just couldn't stop smiling.  My face ached from all the muscle exercise (for once not from talking!).  When you were saying your AF hadn't arrived I was just too scare to suggest it might be something very, very exciting.  

So Leech, then Amanda, then you. If two is a company and three's a crowd what is four?  I'll volunteer to be number four whatever it is.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Ellie - you're bound to be all over the place, I can't imagine what I'd be like!!!

I'll be number 5 then if we're counting!!!

Zarzar - It's really bad that your clinic couldn't fit you in. Try and make the most of the month off by thinking positive thoughts, I'm sure it'll happen for you soon, you've proven that you can get pregnant as you've got a dd. It will happen for you soon, I'm sure of it.  Perhaps you'll be number 6!!!

I'm going to think positive thoughts now!!


----------



## marmaladeboo

My goodness ladies, away for a day and come back to 7 pages,  took an age to catch up,  

wishing everyone well whether scanning, basting, 2ww or testing,  congrats to ellie on your BFP 

AAM, had bloods done today, have to go back on monday for scan, fingers crossed follies have grown and can get basted next week 

Hope everyone has a god weekend x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - I'm such a  - just pm'd you because for some reason I checked Lou's list and it said you hadn't updated recently and I thought we'd not heard from you recently.  I'm sure they basted me with stupid sperm because I seem to be more   than usual.

Good luck for that scan on Monday - hope you are drinking lots of water and using a hwb/wheatbag to make those lovelies grow.

Have a good weekend too hun.
XXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

thats ok, just pmd you back, makes me feel good to know you are looking out for me   x


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm so  .  Just PM'd you back, then popped back and found your latest post here.  Think I'd best switch off soon before I really embarrass myself.


----------



## CookieSal

Congrats choccie Ellie - that's brilliant news    Well done, now try and enjoy!


----------



## Leicesterlou

to Ellie on your  hun      

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - bloods 18.4.08, back Mon for scan, fingers crossed follies have grown and can get basted next week 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - CD9 scan on tues 22nd April.
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - 2nd scan 21.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08 3/4 big follies
Nicksy - basting 22.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08 3 follies
Cookiesal - CD7 4 follies another scan 21.4.08 with a view to basting on Wed

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08

Inbetween treatment 
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan 18 April - fab scan, legs and arms waving at Mummy & Daddy
Amandalofi First scan 23 April 
Chocolatellie -


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Glad to see there are at least a couple of us around this weekend and Lou too  - so lovely to "see" you about at the weekend.

Lou - Finally I can see that showerpod piccy on your l.h.s.  Is it all ready to go yet?  If I had a radio in there and foot massager etc, I don't think I would ever come out.  Well, until the hot water ran out anyway.  Good job we don't have one, coz we are on a water meter.

Well it's wet and miserable here today.  DH has taken DD out to get some more fruit/veg and then he's taking her when he goes to get his hair cut.  Think he might regret that, but I've packed a little rucksack full of books/toys/snacks so hopefully she'll have enough to occupy her for half hour.  DH was so sweet - just said he thought he should give me a break.  .  Had some nice BMS again last night  .

Well hope everyone has nice plans for today (Lou - not too much housework hun). XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, well I have done my housework as the  plumber has not turned up     DH has gone off to Barnsley to watch football and I rang him to tell him and now we have 2 plumbers coming one tomorrow and one Monday, I have shouted at him down the phone saying he leaves me here to sort things but I am not sorting out anything else to do with these  plumbers......

So besides that not doing much, my Mum is coming round for lunch, jacket spud, mushy peas and fish....  Feeling quite    today not sure why though.....

Zarzar   I know what you mean hun, feels like everyone is having tx and your not but your turn will be here soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou -     .  Sorry it's a   day for you today - one of my buddies from another thread is having a bad day today too.  Perhaps the yucky weather's not helping?

 to your DH for leaving you to sort out the plumber(s).  I think plumber(s) are meant to be notoriously unreliable - actually my Manager is a plumber and he's definitely unreliable.  Always late for meetings etc.

It must be so frustrating seeing that sexy shower there all waiting to be enjoyed and having to wait.  

Think I'm going to have an egg sandwich for lunch, and DH is gonna buy some more fruit/veg so we can get juicing again.  The novelty of the juicer hasn't worn off yet.

's for everyone having a   day today, or struggling to listen to us waffling on about 2ww's/tx etc.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie thats the most frustrating thing every day I am having to have a bath and sit there at look at the shower   oh well I guess these things are sent to try us...  Bless your DH sounds like a sweetie and more BMS last night good for you girl...  Glad to hear your still enjoying your juicer hun, very healthy in deed


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - well we are totally opposite at the moment then hun.  I had to shower this morning, though I was longing for a soak in the bath. I've read so much about people not bathing during the 2ww I thought I would try it.  Actually, we changed the showerhead recently so it's a little better.

The juicer has turned out to be a godsend recently - I'm just not that good at eating lots of fruit/veg, and by juicing it I can get my 5-a-day so easily.  DH is going to get some celery too because I've got some more recipes to try out.

We are going to make home made pizzas tonight - well a packet to make the base, but then we put our own toppings on so know it's all good stuff.  

Are you off to the Casino tonight after all?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Very healthy well done Julie.  Always want what we can't have hey, shower bath, bath shower....

Not going to the casino now tonight, none of us can be bothered with it...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Still going to bingo tomorrow though?


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Miserable here too - I have just taken my little dog for a walk, DH is playing golf so thought I would catch up. 

Sorry that you feel down Lou    Just think that shower will be ready before you know it!  Fellas always leave us to sort out the s**t don't they??  

Hi Julie, How is the 2ww treating you - sound like you are being looked after by your DH  

Morning to everyone else here - I feel a little unwell this morning - bad headache and tummy ache - I think I will get my hot water bottle!!

Lots of love

Nic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes still going Bingo Julie no worries there, have you organised to go yet??

Nicksy thanks hun and yes men always leave us to clear up the crap...

Glad I came on here now starting to feel


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Nicksy - Sorry you are feeling a bit yucky.  Definitely get that hot water bottle out and rest up hun.  Bit wet for golf isn't it?  Mind you, it means you get some peace I guess.

Lou - Yep, DH is being quite lovely at the moment.  Wonder what it's all for ..... he's playing golf on Friday, but wonder if he's buttering me up for something else?  Terrible to be suspicious but there is usually a reason behind his being so considerate.  Glad you are feeling a bit more   hun.  Perhaps we should have that trumping competition you suggested the other day.  Maybe just keep saying the word trump, coz it's making me smile.  Trump, trump, trump.  Did it work?


----------



## Leicesterlou

What about fart do you like that.....  Do you know what my DH calls them, you will never guess love puffs.......

Well I am just having an Innocent detox smoothie made with grapes, banana, pomegrannate, orange, blueberries and acai berries, very nice hoping it will perk me up....

Well I am off shortly as my Mum will be arriving, after lunch we are going out to get some composte as she has got some potatoes for me to plant in the garden...  

Have a fab weekend all if I don't get on again and catch up Monday


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Lou, have a great weekend


----------



## zarzar

Hello chatty ladies

Well i'm feeling much better today and readig through your posts has made me smile..I've been very motivated today i've totally blitzed the upstairs of my house and now its all sparkley and clean  DH is doing the kitchen and i'm going to do the living room in a minute . I'm feeling rather proud of myself  

Lou it must be a total pain having a bath everyday when you have your lovely shower waiting for you..I would never get out of the thing either if i had one. ..Our shower is so naff that i can't stand to be in it any longer than to do the essentials 

Julie it sounds like your going to have a nice peaceful day with your dh taking dd out..I wish mine would do the same..( although he is now mopping the kitchen floor so i don't want to moan too much) enjoy your juice..I don't know weather i could be bothered to do juicing. it sounds like a lot of hassle.

Nicksy sorry your feeling unwell. I hope you can chill out with your hwb. Feel better soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Love puffs . lovely to catch up with you this morning, have a lovely lunch and time with your Mum. Catch up on Monday.   

Actually I'm off too, because DH and DD have just come in and I need to get some lunch sorted.

Catch up later.
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Zarzar - well, afternoon I guess now - couldn't bear to just vanish after seeing your post.

Glad you are feeling so much more   today.  Sometimes doing lots of housework tires me out but really cheers me up too.  I love having a clean and tidy house. I'm trying to ignore the state my kitchen is in, and the dust bunnies in the front room.

This juicing lark is quite easy actually - otherwise we would have given up by now.  Carrot/celery/apple maybe today.  It's so tasty, and you don't really notice the veg's in there if you have fruit too.  The cleaning is a slight faff, but only 5 bits which come apart really easily and just need rinsing.

Will pop on again later, hope you have a nice lunch.
XXXX


----------



## leechcb1

Thought you has all done a runner - 9 pages to catch up on 

Everyones scans and basting seems to have gone well - well done Ladies!!!!!

And Ellie - what a surprise you must be delighted 

Lou - love your shower honey - I love baths but could be tempted to have that instead - your shower looks bigger than my whole bathroom!!!!!

Hope KP is drinking the water and our Julie is getting lots of rest (apart form the BMS that is - you;ll be wearing him out!!!)

Hope you all OK - my scan went well - next one at 20 weeks - we have to have a fetal ECG at the 20 week scan as my DP and his family have heart problems - my dp had a mitral value replaced eight years ago so they Will have to keep an eye on the baby - he;s just had a letter this morning saying he has to go in again in May as they have spotted a leak in another valve - we are joking about it at the moment about him taking all the shine off me but eight years ago it was a horrendous time and not what we need right now - hey ho tho something we will have to deal with - why is life never easy 

Anyway sorry to have a moan I know I have a better situation than most - my luck I'll be in one hospital in labour and he'll be in another having heart surgery!!!!  We'll know more in May so no point worrying about it now.

Big news anyway we have decided to get married before the baby is born (we've been engaged for 10 years!!!) - we wanted to do it in the Reg Office near home and have a meal after and a party after the baby is born (so mummy can have a drink!!) keep it quiet and simple - BUT he has a problem with his sisters and brother as they all have grown up children and then they have children and he says he will offend them if he just keeps it to his sisters and brother like I;d hoped we could - my family is fine I have my mum, sis, bro and BIL - his idea is to go away (in this country) and do it but I would really like my mum there - why is everything so complicated when family is concerned - we'll prob be still in engaged in ten years time!!!  

Anyway ladies have a great weekend - DP is in work in an hour so me and my bro are gonna go and get a bit of shopping in (he don't know yet he's my bag carrier) and then get a bit if lunch/dinner - got my goddaughters 1st birthday tomorrow and really need to find something to fit in to!

Have a great weekend - thanks for reading and lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Afternoon ladies - how rubbish is this weather?    We're off to the rugby later, me thinks we might get a tad wet but it's the last home game of the season so we can't miss it.

Feeling quite down if I'm honest.  I was so excited about starting this first cycle of DIUI and now it's been nothing but worry about the possible fibroid sitting towards the top right hand side of my womb.  Don't suppose anyone has any success stories of friends who have conceived under these conditions?    I know the little bugger (if it is a broid) is small (approx 1.5cms) but considering I am only 10 weeks post op to remove the little sods, it's really upsetting and shocking.

Leech - really glad your scan went well and very much hope that your hubby-to-be's health isn't too problematic.  Congratulations on the decision to get married.  Hope you can reach a happy medium and have the kind of day that suits you rather than putting yourselves through something you don't really fancy to keep the in-laws happy.   

Ah well I'd better go, don't think anyone is around at the mo so it's back to water drinking and hot water bottle hugging to make my follies grow nice and big and fat.

Thanks for listening girls, sorry to be a misery.....


----------



## zarzar

Hi leech.i'm so glad that your scan went well. I bet it was such an amazing feeling seeing your little one on the screen. Congratulations about your upcoming wedding as well. I just wanted to ltell you about my wedding. When my dh and i decided to get married we were going to elope as we had both been engaged previously and we didn't want to organise another big wedding. Anyway we bottled out of eloping because we felt guilty about not telling our families. So we decided to go away in this country with just my mum and dad and dh mum, nan, sis and her bf and get hitched. We got married in a registry office in Cornwall and had our pics taken on the beach. We then walked up to a local hotel and had a meal. It was absoultely perfect and I wouldn't have done it any other way...I'd highly recommend it. If you mum could go with you would you consider doing something like that? it was a totally stress free wedding and so enjoyable (it didn' cost very much either)

Good luck with however you decide to do it. You'll have a perfect day wherever you do it 

Hi Cookie sal sorry your feeling a bit down about tx..i know everything is so worrying, if its not one thing its another. I'm sorry i can't help you with your question..i don't know anyone who's had fibroids. I hope everything works out for you..sending you lots of   

i'm off to my MiL's now hopefully for a bi of peace and quiet..dd has been playimg up all afternoon


----------



## amandalofi

HI ladies....hope you are all well  

Just wanted to post a quick   to Ellie & Leech on your news.....

I promise to catch up some more with you all next week.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad I have dropped back in now great news on the wedding Leech, just one piece of advice it's your day not your family's do what makes you both happy and sod the rest of them hun   

Hope your all having a good weekend, I am trying to get my ipod working..  Very frustrating


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies,

Back again .... finished DD's poncho and watched "Muppets in Space" with DD and DH which was funny.  I always loved the Muppets when I was a kid, and I've never grown out of it.

Zarzar - Think there must be something in the air today - DD was far from a little darling this morning, but she actually slept this afternoon and seems much more cheerful for it.  Your wedding day sound beautiful - Cornwall is just so magical.  Hope you had a good time at m-i-laws.

Leech - Great news about a wedding to look forward to, but like Lou says it is your day so make sure you are really happy about everything.  Zarzar's day sounded lovely & still low-key enough.  So glad your scan all went ok, and hope that the heart checks go ok at the 20 week point.  The 20 week scan is just so amazing - even if it's hard to work all the "bits" out to start with.  I am resting up nicely (except for the BMS  ).  Much more than my 1st IUI.  Hope you managed to find something to wear for tomorrow.  

Lou - I would have no idea how to use an iPod - I'm such a  with electrical things.  Surprised myself by managing to work out how to use my DAB radio I had for my birthday.

Amanda - Hello hun. 

Cookiesal - Sorry you are all worried hun, and I'm sorry I can't offer any support about fibroids.  M-i-l has had them before but don't know any details about it.  Have you posted on the peer support at all?  Amongst 25,000+ members someone must be able to reassure you a bit. 

Well, about to go and eat our home made pizza - yummy!  Catch up again later.
's &  's to everyone.


----------



## chocolateellie

Oooh, leech, how exciting!! When we decided to get married in April (we were planning a big wedding in America in the November, but wanted to get married here early so I could get a job), we were just going to go with DH and his parents and I, but MIL convinced me to have maybe a dozen-20 people there and we just had a simple meal afterwards and it was lovely and really not as stressful as I thought. Just food for thought. You must be relieved after the scan. I'm glad it was good news.

Lou-- I bet the shower is like a sneeze that's a long time coming-- so, so worth it when it happens.  Love puffs is the funniest thing I've heard all day!

Julie-- Hope you had a nice break...I love muppets, too, but I haven't seen that one. Might have to find it one of these days.

Amanda-- Hi! I'll be thinking about you on Wednesday! Thanks for the nice congrats!

zarar-- Hope you get some peace at your mil's house!!

Cookie-- It's so easy to let the anxiety take over.   for you. I know a girl on another board who had what they thought was a little fibroid which turned out to be nothing and had gone at her next scan. I hope it's nothing to worry about. 

Nicks-- Hope you feel better. What kind of dog do you have? I love little dogs.

Anybody I missed -- sorry and hope you're having a good Saturday!

I'm still kind of numb about this all, to be honest. I'm just trying to not be too negative and take things as they come. It's going to be weeks of waiting now, so I'd better not worry myself sick that whole time.

I had such a long day at work. I was on my own in a shop for 10 hours and it was so boring/lonely. I also have a little cold (nothing serious, just niggly), so I think an early night's in order.

Hope you're all keeping warm.


----------



## Julie Wilts

ChocolateEllie

Evening hun.  Lovely to hear from you again today, but sorry you've had such a long/boring day at work and that you've got a bit of a cold too.  Make sure you take care now & keep clear of any cold remedies.  It's natural to be cautious about things, but enjoy it too, because it's a truly lovely feeling.  What's the next step at your clinic?  Do you go in for a blood test to confirm levels?  I think at mine you just phone up to say you got a BFP and then they book you a 7 week scan to check it's all ok. Good luck anyway hun.

Well, I'm off, because I've just paused "Miss Potter" to check who's about, and once the DVD is finished I'm off to bed - even fell asleep in front of the TV this pm.  My friend bought me the Muppets dvd coz we were reminiscing about it recently. 

Catch up tomorrow ladies.
Hope you all have a lovely night's sleep & sweet dreams.  
's &  's


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies .... oh, just looked at the clock, afternoon ladies.

Guess you are all busy today ... no-one about.


----------



## CookieSal

I'm here *wave*, sat with a bag of frozen peas on my leg following a domestic incident    DP got excited when she saw me smiling for the first time this week, picked me up and swung me round cracking my leg into the egde of our foot stool - I now have an egg where my shin used to be and am in great pain! BAH!

What's new with you?


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie and cookie sal

Sal your injury sounds really painful..I hope your dp is looking after you noow  Are you still smiling now?

Julie are you still having a restful weekend? hope your dd is behaving today..mine is thank goodness...She and my dh have just made a huge cake...I've got to try and resist it until after weigh in tomorrow


----------



## LillyBee

Hi,
Have just found the thread so would like to join if thats ok as am about to start my first IUI treatment this week in Chichester. We are entitled to three goes with clomid and ijectibles. Have unexplained infertility and have been pregnant in past with different partner. Am feelng very anxiuos and excited all at same time. Am very un optimistic about it as have convinced myself that my partner and I are chemicaly unsuitable and that I am destroying his sperm. Maybe self preservation but am tring t get through this so I can then move on to IVf and get to an end to this horrible chapter.. as all of us are!!!. Anyway, awaiting Af so I can then go in for my first scan and start taking the clomid - would love to hear from anyone else in similar situation. Sorry if sound  so negative!

LillyBee


----------



## CookieSal

Zar zar - you can send me some cake if you like?  

Welcome Lillybee - it's all so daunting isn't it?  such an emotional roller coaster.  I am on my first cycle of DIUI and I am finding it quite nerve wracking as you never know what is going to happen next, how you will respond to the drugs or (in my case) what will show up on the damn scan  

This is a very busy forum and the ladies are all lovely so I am sure they will help to support you and guide you through the coming weeks.  Good luck xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Never knew I could be so lazy - just had over an hour's sleep upstairs .... feel like a little old granny.    Few crampy twinges in ovaries this pm .... not sure what thats all about  .

Cookiesal - Ouch, that sounds painful.  I'd milk it for all you can  .  My DH accidentally cracked one of my ribs years ago when he picked me up and threw me over his shoulder.  I didn't know what he'd done until a couple of weeks later when I had to have a chest x-ray for something else and they mentioned it.  Men  .

Zarzar - Thank goodness both our little lovelies are actually being lovely today.  I went to Church this am whilst DH looked after DD, then when I got home we all took DD out on her bike which was lovely.  I felt a bit icky so came home.  After lunch DD and I both had a snooze (she woke up at stupid-o-clock this am) and now DH has take DD to feed the ducks at the millpond up the road.  I've adopted my favourite recent position - feet up on the coach, laptop in place, logged into FF.  Your cake sounds scrummy - could you have a tiny piece today and then do some manic exercises tonight/tomorrow before weigh in?  I had planned on baking some biccies today with DD but t.b.h. DH isn't keeping the kitchen clean enough today for me to want to cook in.  .  I'm scared to ask him to do too much, because he's being great with DD, but really the bathrooms need a clean and the hoover needs to come out to play.

LillyBee - Hello & welcome to the madness of IUI.  ^cuddle^. It's a bit quiet on here over the weekends, but you won't be able to keep up during the week.  We are a chatty lot.  .  Sometimes a bit   too.  No wonder you are excited and anxious .... just about to start your first IUI, you are bound to be both those things.  I don't take clomid so have no advice about that I'm afraid, but there are lots of lovely ladies on FF who have.  You already sound really convinced that IUI isn't going to work ... "trying to get through this so I can then move onto IVF" .... but this thread is living proof that IUI does work.  Leech, Amanda & ChocolateEllie are all IUI success stories.  It's so hard to say think   but I think you have to kind of push yourself too because the 2ww will consume you otherwise.  The girls here can help to keep you going and make you laugh.  After my 1st IUI failed I joined this thread and they kept me going in my month off and now in my 2nd 2ww.  I wish you all the very, very best of luck hun. XXXX

Well, I need to go put the oven on ... roast chicken legs tonight with boiled new spuds and veg.  Yummy. 
Hope you all have lovely evenings and will catch up later or tomorrow.
's &  's


----------



## Nicksy

Hi everyone, 

Welcome Lillybee    - stay positive for your IUI (thats what I am doing this time around to see if it makes a difference).  The first go, both myself and DH were convinced it wouldn't work and it didn't. 

Hi Julie, Cookie & Zarzar - hope you are all ok!!

I have started on the pineapple juice today (not sure if that is right before the basting but figured that it couldn't hurt) and I sat with the hot water bottle all yesterday!!

Got to have my stinging injection tonight at 8pm (not looking forward to that!!)

xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Does the trigger hurt?    I'm not looking forward to that....


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Cookie, 

No I wouldn't say it hurts - it justs stings a little bit more than the other injections.  Nothing to worry about!! I am just a wimp and worry about the menopur injections  

I think I will spread a bit of baby dust for everyone today!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oooohhh, lovely I am basking in the  now.  Thanks Nicksy.

Hope the stinging shot goes ok - I am ever   to you ladies that have to have meds.  I think I have it far too easy.

Just had some lovely apple/celery/ginger fresh juice, so with that plus pineapple juice, plus an apple, plus veg from tonight's tea must add up to at least 5 today.  Still loving my juicer.


----------



## CookieSal

Not just me then, 2l water, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, protein, 5-a-day, no alcohol, no caffeine - I ought to be top-notch!!!

Thanks for the lovely baby dust.

Good luck to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well aren't we all goody goodies   .  Think I might deserve some ice cream tonight though, after all the good behaviour today.  Maybe not.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lillybee welcom to the thread   As the others have said it is a very busy thread during the week so if you have lots of time on your hands you should be ok . I can't help you re the clomid is i'm not on any meds but i'm sure there will be lots of lovely ladies along to help you out later r tomorrow. Fingers crossed that you will be 1st time lucky 

Nicksy good luck with your injection tonight. I hope it doesn't sting too much, have you got a treat for afterwards for being brave?   .i'm not sure if i would be able to do it to myself. I'd have to get dh to do it..he's used to that kind of thing 

Julie glad to see you are having lots of rest and your 5 a day..you are being an   on this 2ww. and you cookie sal you aound like you shoul be in tip top shape for basting. I think that might have been my problem last month. I'd got myself all prepared for our first cycle and then it was abandoned so i kind of went of the rails and ate and drank [email protected] . Definately going to get myself prepared for next month

sending lots of     to everyone


----------



## CookieSal

I reckon if you know you have done all you can then it can make you feel more positive - well that's what I am hoping!  It'd better be worth it as I am hardly a fashion icon wandering around with a fleece scarf around my waist.

Is it the same regime for the 2WW or am I meant to add anything else in?


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all, 

Just a quick one from me today as feeling absolutely shattered. Had a fab couple of days pampering with a bit of shopping thrown in for luck!    Got home last night and then went straight out to friends for dinner – very casual and a great evening. I’d only been up an hour this morning and b & sil were at the door with our 16 mth old niece. As they left my parents called to see if we wanted to go for a walk, so we met them for a quick sandwich and then went for a 2hr cliff walk. Back home in time for dh to watch the footie whilst I got our tea ready - beef bourgignon. Seems like it’s been a whirlwind weekend and now I feel really tired and my head feels fuzzy if that makes any sense.  

Didn’t want to not congratulate Ellie on her BFP!!!  That’s the most fantastic news, hope it’s starting to sink in that you can enjoy it soon. Was it natural?? Am I right in saying that you were waiting for your IUI next month 

Hi & welcome to Lillybee, will catch up with everyone else later / tomorrow.

Lots of love, Wiggy xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lovely to hear from Wiggywoo, but she's offline already.  Sounds like she's been far too busy this weekend.

Cookiesal - .  It's an enduring image.  Nearly as bad as me stuffing crystals into my bra cups  .  It's a wonder our DH's want any BMS at all sometimes.  .  I've stopped using my wheatbag during the 2ww but do try to keep my tummy warm at all times.  

Zarzar - Like you, as soon as I found out we couldn't have tx last month I didn't take as much care.  Then I figured we might, maybe, just possibly, with a really really slim chance get some BMS that would give us a BFP, so started to eat better again.  Probably didn't drink as much water as I should have done though and didn't use my wheatbag.  This month I've done everything I can so I can't be angry with myself for it not working .... well less angry anyway, because it's my ancient old body which is our stumbling block, so I can't not be grumpy about that.  I have Mon/Tues off work and DD is at nursery tomorrow so hoping to take it easy (again).  Has anyone started the cake yet?  It must be soooo tempting.  Anyone trying to lose weight whilst TTC is a hero in my books.  I can barely focus just on TTC.

One thing I read today ladies was about not taking Evening Primrose Oil in your 2ww.    - I've been taking it since last year every single day.  Apparently it causes uterine contractions (just like fresh pineapple).  So, no more EPO for me in 2 week wait.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, got some work to get done so sorry no personals, Lillibee welcome I have added you to the list hun , catch up with you all later

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - bloods 18.4.08, back Mon for scan, fingers crossed follies have grown and can get basted next week 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - CD9 scan on tues 22nd April.
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - 2nd scan 21.04.08
Kittenpaws - scan 18.04.08 3/4 big follies
Nicksy - basting 22.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08 3 follies
Cookiesal - CD7 4 follies another scan 21.4.08 with a view to basting on Wed
Lillibee - starting w.c 21.04.08

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps 
Leech scan 18 April - fab scan, legs and arms waving at Mummy & Daddy
Amandalofi First scan 23 April 
Chocolatellie - ​


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks for another updated list this morning, means I stand a chance with getting personals right.  Hope you managed go get your iPod sorted out and had a good weekend. Is it your weigh in tonight?  I'm sure Zarzar said she was getting weighed tonight.  How was the bingo?  Did you win anything?  Hope work isn't too busy today - or I'll be all lonely.  .

Marmaladeboo/Nix76/Cookie Sal -     For your scan's today.

KP - Can't remember when your next scan is hun, but   those follies have been growing huge over the weekend.

MalteserMaiden - Hope you are ok hun?  .  Any date for your basting yet?

Nicksy - Good luck for tomorrow hun.   .  Then you get to join all of us "enjoying" the 2ww.  

Faithful - When are you being scanned again hun?

Donna - Not long now, but not heard much from you during your 2ww - hope it's going ok.

Wiggywoo/Soozy1 - Hope you are coping with the 2ww ok.  I am  so hard that we all get moved to the bottom of Lou's list and become a "bump".   

Buntyboo/Essexgirl/Zarzar - Hope you are ok today ladies.

Amanda/Leech/Chocolateellie - Hello ladies with bumps  , hope you are all ok today.  

Well - aam - I'm off work today/tomorrow but when I phoned in (as per company procedure despite emailing boss last week) I was told I'd have to take it as unpaid leave or holiday as it's not strictly sickness    .  I wouldn't mind but I actually feel really sicky today.  Don't think its anything other than a bug because DH was sick last night.  I absolutely have to do some ironing today because the pile is going to collapse otherwise.

Hope to catch up with people later,
Take care everyone, 
's &  's


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou. How are you? Hope you had a good weekend

Hi Julie..your so good with personals there is no way that i can follow your postings..so can i just say i ditto Julies sentiments 

I'm off to my first weigh in at SW in a bit..I really hope i've lost


----------



## Soozy1

Morning

Hope you all had a great weekend.

Just wanted to say congrats to Ellie on her   - fab news x 

Julie - how is 2ww going?  I am feeling pretty relaxed at mo like last time.  It seems to affect me more towards the end!

Lillybee - welcome to the thread.

Soozy


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, my computer just lost my post ... thank goodness it wasn't the long one from earlier.

Zarzar - I'm only keeping up with personals due to Lou's fab list and my current extreme lazy moo status.  Think the sofa is going to be moulded to my shape  .  Hope the weigh-in goes well.  .  Did you succombe to the delights of DD/DH's cake they made yesterday?

Soozy - Morning hun.  Hope you had a good weekend too.  I'm just feeling like a right lazy moo.  Getting far too familiar with my sofa (not in that way, just sitting on it too much).  I'm not feeling stressed about the 2ww yet but as the week goes on, I expect I will as my cycle is usually only 24/25 days long and I usually get symptoms a few days before it starts.  Glad to hear you are relaxed at the mo'.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls 

Well I really can't be bothered today, got lots to do but boss is out until later thus I am back to chat 

Julie - went to bingo, didn't win though wanted two and nine 29 for the house...  Was fun.    My weigh in is tomorrow night, I have been really good besides having a kebab last night   hope it doesn't affect me too much ^fingers crossed^

Zarzar - good luck for your weigh in hun    My weekend was ok feeling tired now though, could really do with a holiday!!!

Well my showerpod is still not plumbed in, I had 2 plumbers coming yesterday as a bit of a back up but neither showed up, getting really fed up with it now


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou  , yeah ignore the work.     to your plumbers.  When they eventually make it perhaps you can leave it switched on so they get a bloomin good soaking.  .  Sorry to hear you didn't have any luck at bingo, and hope you have lots more luck with your weigh in tomorrow.  You were such an  last week that I'm sure one little kebab shouldn't make too much difference.  What's the menu today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie    I must admit the kebab was lovely and I had chilli sauce on it and chilli is supposed to speed up your metabolism isn't it so my thinking is that it will help my body to burn it off quicker  

My menu today I had beans on toast for breakfast, got Baxters chicken and veg soup and muller light cherry flavour for lunch, think I might pick up a stir fry for tea will see as really could do with going shopping...  

How about you hun??


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girlies

Hope you all had a good weekend.  

Julie - Lou let  you into her shower cubicle club in the end then?!   glad you can see it.

Lou - Hope your plumber comes today, their so annoying when they don't turn up.

I went for a scan yesterday morning at 8am - (had to get up at half six on a sunday!!!). Anyway I've got 3 follicles but the 3rd one hasn't caught the others up it was about 16mm so not sure whether it will be mature enough to count.  The other 2 were nice and big though.  The nurse was expecting me to surge today - but I haven't, so I'm going in for another scan tomorrow!!! Looks like it will be basting on Wednesday or Thursday, because I don't think they'll let me go much longer if I haven't surged tomorrow.


Any tips on how to upload a photo?  I'm such a technopobe I couldn't do it when i tried on Fri.


----------



## Julie Wilts

My DH says if he walks whilst he eats then the calories don't count  .  If only.  Not sure what I'm going to do - if my stomach will stop churning I'll probably just have some plain toast.  Haven't actually been ill yet, but really feel like I'm going to.

We had king prawn stir fry on Friday and it was yummy.  So quick to cook too.

Faithful - Hello hun  .  Glad you've got at least a couple of nice follies and good luck for your next scan tomorrow.  Will your clinic force a surge if it doesn't happen naturally?  Actually Lou PM'd me her shower cubicle pic, but it's appeared now anyway.  Not sure what the problem was, but I wasn't the only one left out of the exclusive "Lou's Shower Pod Club".


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Faithful, I think I am going to have to organise for another plumber, will be making some calls later today    With regards to the photo I just went onto the profile and clicked browse and found the photo I wanted and then updated my profile...  Good news about those follies, looks like we will have alot on the 2ww very soon.....

Julie - sorry your feelin poo, probably fasting for a few days then, if your DD ok now or still being ill, there seems to be so many bugs around doesn't there, hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thankfully it was DH who was ill, not DD - sounds mean, but DH can cope with it better than DD.  She's so afraid when she's sick poor little love.  Thank God she's only ever had 2 sicky bugs and wasn't a sicky baby.

Pity you can't charge plumbers for your wasted time when you are waiting for them to show.  I just couldn't imagine not showing for an appointment.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh sorry Julie got it wrong...  I can understand what you mean about DH and DD, has DH gone to work??  That's a good idea about charging Plumbers for wasted time...  How are you feeling about your 2ww hun, or have you not really been thinking about it??


----------



## Julie Wilts

That's ok hun, thought I'd mis-typed - which wouldn't be any surprise.  Yes, DH has gone off to work.  He was the same last weekend, headachey and sicky all day Sunday.  Think it's a work allergy  .

No, I'm not thinking about my 2ww at all.....   .  Really, I'm staying very   at the moment, but I guess that will dwindle later this week as I get closer to possible AF showing signs.  I think I feel different this time, but that's probably just because my   is numb from sitting down so much  .

Thing is, if IUI doesn't work for us that's basically it, so I have lots of anticipation and hope which I hope won't be unfounded.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

thanks Lou- will give the photo another try!  Don't hold your breath though!!!

Julie - I'm glad you're feeling a bit different this time.  If your problem has been not ovulating regularly then there's every chance that iui will work for you.  In answer to your question if I don't get LH surge then they make it happen with a pregnyl injection.  When I was having ovulation induction before Christmas i didn't surge then and had the injection.  In the back of my mind I'm hoping that that might be partly the problem, because that's easy to fix.  On the other hand, I did surge the last 2 iui cycles and I still got bfn!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

work allergy, that's what I reckon I might have you know....

Good to hear you sounding so   can I ask why you are not going onto IVF if this doesn't work for you hun?  Just a ? but obviously you won't need to cause you'll get a BFP


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning ladies,

Hope you all had good weekends!

Sorry about your shower Lou - what a nightmare - bloody plumbers eh!!

Faithful - well done on your 2 big follies - do they not give you the trigger?

Julie - hope you are still   that this is going to be your lucky month!

Good luck for your weigh in Zarzar - although from your pic it doesn't look like you need to lose any weight!

Hello to everyone else I have missed  

Well I had my trigger last night at 8pm (it stung like mad  )

I definitely feel like something is happening down below - I must have got up about 10 times last night to have a wee and I have got little crampy pains.  I hope they get the timing right  

Me and DH have been having BMS anyway, but need to stop now to make sure his little   are in top nick for tomorrow morning. 

I feel really nervous for some reason - not because of having it, but because I will be on the 2WW.

Anyways,   and   to all!

Love

Nic
x


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Faithful - just saw your post about the pregnyl injection - ignore me  

Nic
x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful now you have got to stay   hun  

Nicksy - you will be fine are you going to keep a diary, I found it helped me and stopped me from going


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Nicksy 
At my clinic they don't give you the trigger shot untily you surge naturally, so I have to do pee sticks every morning for a few days until I get it. If I don't surge then they decide when to do the trigger. I do get worried about the timing though. 
Glad trigger went ok, I think they sting more because they're cold.


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, 

I think I will keep a diary this time - just to see if it helps to stop me going ga-ga!!

I will start it tomorrow when I am officially on the 2WW.  Wish I knew how my little follies are doing - shame we haven't all got a dildo cam at home so we can keep an eye on them


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - will try to keep positive, the 2ww is so horrid though isn't it?

Nicksy - Dildocam at home, there's an idea - you could make a fortune marketing those to all us IF people!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful - I seem to ovulate ok - naturally for last 4 months that I've been testing, it's just that my eggs aren't good quality (I'm so old).  Maybe if you have the Pregnyl it will give you a sort of super boost and this will be it  .

Nicksy - Hello hun  .  I am hoping this is going to be our lucky month, but time will tell.  Hope the nervous feeling wears off for you really soon and you feel more   in your 2ww.  I kind of force myself to be positive until proven otherwise because all I end up is feeling miserable and I think that's not good no matter what's going on.  Would never trust my DH with a dildocam .

Lou - My consultant told us that IUI was really our only option due to my age, dx and egg reserve/condition.  I'm not sure if financially/emotionally we could have considered IVF anyway and because we are already blessed with our DD I feel like its something we probably wouldn't do.  Saying that I am ever   to anyone who has IVF/ICSI/Donor treatment and have to have meds and more intrusive tx.  One of my fabulous friends who lives in the US said she would donate some eggs for us if it helped, which was just the most lovely thing, but especially given the distance between us, it's not really an option.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Julie - How do they know the condition of your eggs?  Surely they can't tell that until you have ivf to see if they fertilise?  Or is it to do with your FSH levels showing that your reserve is low?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Dildocam's at home my good we would all spend the rest of our tx cycles with legs apart checking those follies and then we would definately never get anything else done!!!

Julie - how sweet of your friend, really hope it works this time for you hun, you derserve it    I am scared   about the whole IVF thing but at the same time can't wait to get started...


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Hope you are all well 

trying my best to catch up so will try and get some personals done later today - had a day off friday so cannot see my desk at the moment it is so full of paper and why is it when you have a day off your pens and stapler go walkies!!!!

See ya all in a bit 

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech I think people plan to raid our desks we we are away    Hope you got my text hun and congrats on the fab scan on Friday


----------



## Julie Wilts

I agree - between follie checking and FF socialising we would have to cancel everything else in our lives.  

Lou - Thanks hun  .  No wonder you are  about IVF, but you are doing the most fabulous thing in letting other ladies use your eggs to make their dreams come true, as well as yours.  N

Faithful - Yes, all my blood tests confirmed high FSH, low oestradiol and as I was having hot flushes/panic attacks/night sweats/palpitations etc my dx was perimenopausal.  My consultant said there was a really slim chance we could conceive naturally, but it was worth trying IUI as it would marginally increase our chances.  I'm still ovulating though, and there's been one egg each month so I refuse to give up hope.  It's a shame there's no way we can tell the egg quality with IUI though coz then you could choose if it was worth trying IUI in a particular month.

Leech - Hello hun .  I have the same problem with my stationery when I'm off.  Will probably look like the place has been ransacked when I get back next week.  .  Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - I think everybody is scared at the thought of ivf, but they do say that it helps if you've done iui first.  It gets you into the swing of things!!!!

Julie - Have you thought of trying acupuncture, I think they can slow down menopause.  Somebody I know was starting menopause, had acupuncture and ended up with twins!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful - yes doing the IUI did help me, gave me an insight but as we did it naturally bit scared of how   all the drugs are going to make me and OHSS I am convinced I will get it, panicking too early I know


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful - Funny you should mention acupuncture because it is something I've been thinking about.  DH will think I'm nuts coz I've always been so  of needles.  Since I was really poorly before I had DD I had about 12 blood tests per day and it did kind of get me over my fear a little.  I'd be fine if I couldn't actually see them I think.  Don't think I know anyone who's had acupuncture who lives locally and wonder what the costs are?

Lou - Easy to say, but don't panic hun, you have lots of FF's who should be able to help you and give you lots of advice and support.  You seem like someone with a sense of humour and strength of character, and real strong desire to help others conceive (as well as yourself) and I think that will get you through it all.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Julie, that is so sweet


----------



## Julie Wilts

You are more than welcome hun.  

Oh, still feel sicky and stomach's churning, but I'm so hungry.  Think I'm gonna have to go get some toast.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Try some dry toast, can't make you feel any worse hun...  I have just had a mugshot as I was feeling very hungry....


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - I agree with Julie, I think you'll be fine. Also I think they're very tuned into OHSS these days and are cautious enough to make sure nothing serious happens.

Julie- I've had acupuncture loads, and the needles don't hurt at all.  Genuinely it's nothing like having an injection.  The first time I had it I was really nervous but I didn't even feel them going in.  Just occasionally you feel a pin prick.  It's actually very relaxing - I recommend it to everyone!!! If you do a search on the internet you can find out about ones local to you, they tend to offer a free chat if you want to go first and see what they're like. 
What day are you of 2ww? I've lost track!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Off to get some toast in a mo then.  

Faithful - Thanks for you info hun.  Of course, as this IUI/BMS is going to be the one that works, I won't need to actually do it.   

Sounds really   but I need to think about what day I'm on...... day 5 if you count basting as day 1 (which I've done on my IUI diary).


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Julie - No of course you won't need it for trying to conceive, because this month will have done the trick - but when you get really bad morning sickness........


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, of course, it can help with that too.  Brilliant.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

I've just had 3 emails come through about washable nappies - do you think it's a sign?  Or are they just torturing me!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

It must be a sign hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well I've only had 1 email at home this morning - is that a sign that no-one loves me?  

I prefer to think it's coz I have excellent spam filters  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie it's definately the 2nd one hun 

Right I am popping out for a walk, catch you all later


----------



## faithfullyhoping

I'm popping out too, now. Off to meet a friend for lunch.

See you all later x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Perfect timing, I need to get on with some ironing.  Catch up later, enjoy your lunch/walk. X


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies you have been chatty this morning..3 pages to catch up on

Nicksy...that was very nice of you to say but unfortunately since that photo was taken I have put on over a stone  However I did lose 3.5 lb this week    So i'm well on track to lose 1/2 stone before tx. Good luck with your basting tomorrow   that this is the one for you

Julie sorry you are feeling sicky..are you drinking lots of fluids? Don't worry about the settee being moulded to your shape, you need to get lots of rest  i actually managed to resist the cake yesterday but i will be having a piece in a mo with a cuppa  

Lou i can understand that you are   about ivf..I have been thinking about that if the iui doesn't work. I will definately try it but i'll be a little apprehensive 

Hi Faithful glad your scan went well yesterday..Good luck for tomorrow one too. When do you do you pee sticks? I read that around 2pm is the best time to do it as you can be sure you haven't missed that days surge..Just wondered because last monh i did a test first thing in the morning and got no surge and then another one at about 2pm and i go my surge. I might be worth a try.

Hi leech..hope you manage to find all your pens and stapler..hope you   whoever pinched them

food for the day

brekkie/lunch - tuna salad s/w (followed by a small piece of dd/dh cake)
dinner - lasagne


----------



## leechcb1

Well done on the weight loss ZarZar - you must be delighted 

Stapler and pens now located and evil stares given all round - they seem to forget they are dealing with a hormonal woman!!!!

trying to eat a bit healthier this week as sickness seems to have passed so had 2 w/m toast for brekkie and melon and grapes for lunch - have bought a shapers pasta salad for later in case bit peckish - just had a quick walk around town and then dinner will be whatever falls out of the freezer first with some rice or pasta or veg and spuds!!!  No chocolate at all today what a little angel!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done Leech, thinking of creme egg trying to stay healthy, well I ditched my soup as it's too warm and went and got a chicken salad, very nice indeed....

Zarzar - you are doing well hun, keep it up.  I have a confession I had a doner kebab last night   really hoping it doesn't tip the scales tomorrow night


----------



## KittenPaws

Afternoon to all my lovely ladies! 

Im so sorry i cant scan back at the mo for personals.  I have one for Ellie tho - WHHHATTT? Congratulations, i nearly missed that BFP! Well done you   

Hope you are all well, and everyone had a nice weekend.

Ok me, me, me! Well had my day 12 scan and there is 3 big fat follies   and she said im ready to go! So the nurse stabbed me (yes stabbed me being the correct description) with a pregnyl injection and tomorow is the big day. Dh has to go in at 11 to give his    and then the insemination is at 3. So think well go for lunch and a stroll in regents park. Feeling very positive this time. Im not even nervous this time suprisingly. Just ready to get on with it. 

Just wanted to say thank you to you all for always being so supportive. To be honest at the hardest times you are all there to give me a boost and get me laughing again and i just hope that one day i can do the same for you'all. 

Lots of Love KP


----------



## Leicesterlou

Whooooo sending lots of   for basting tomorrow KP!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Arrh, well done KP.  Really pleased for you and glad that you are so positive this time.  Lets hope for some more   this month!

Don't worry about the kebab Lou - every girl has to have an occasional treat and you deserved it after all the stress of your shower not being plumbed in!!

Glad you got your stapler and pens back leech   Take care of yourself.


----------



## leechcb1

Well done KP - good the nerves have gone


----------



## KittenPaws

thank you all so much. Going into meeting now, chat soon xoxoxoxo


----------



## Julie Wilts

Great news KP & you have all helped us already.  .  Hope it's a lovely weather day tomorrow in London so you can have a lovely wander too.  DH and I tried to make more of a day of it, rather than just going there for the technical stuff.  Hey, you'll be on the 2ww with lots of us.

Leech - Glad the stationery returned to its rightful owner.  Hope you aren't denying creme egg a little chocolate though - he or she might get cravings or withdrawal symptoms.  Hang on though - that would be cannibalism wouldn't it.  .

Zarzar -   - Good on you 3.5lbs is brilliant!!!!  I found I lost more weight when I was pg because of being sick all the time - so in May the weight will drop off you        .

Lou - Hope you enjoyed your walk hun.  It's finally stopped raining here thank goodness.  I've managed to keep down a couple of bits of toast/banana and just had some pineapple juice.  Feel better now.  Chicken salad sounds yummy - I've got a leftover roast chicken leg in the fridge that was meant to be for lunch today but just didn't fancy it earlier.

AAM - Well I've had my ironing fix - first time since last Tuesday - imagine me managing nearly a whole week without ironing. .  Just left a few bits to do later because I'm so lazy I couldn't be bothered to go upstairs and get some coathangers.  Done all of DD's things and DH's hankies so just my bits left to do.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar sorry I missed the 3.5lbs well done       

Julie well done on the ironing, glad you feeling better.


----------



## CookieSal

Very quick update as am meant to be working from home following my appt and time is ticking on.

Went for my scan - as predicted I am like a battery hen with at least 10 follicles, of which around 6 are fighting for top spot.  So it's follicle reduction for me on Wednesday, together with insemination.  I think my lining was 10mm - is that any good?  I have no clue... and my biggest follicle was either 21 or 24mm with a bunch between 17-19 mm.  

My mum keeps telling me it's a good thing but I'm not sure I'll be agreeing with her when they do the nasty procedure on Wed.  

Lots and lots of luck to all of you, will try and catch up properly later xxxxxxx       xxxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

I was wondering if somebody could help me as I am really confused  .  I had my trigger last night at 8pm and am due for the basting at around 9am tomorrow morning.  I have just done an OPK and it is negative (is this normal and will the one tomorrow show as postive??)  I know the trigger is meant to bring your ovulation on in about 36 hours but I thought an OPK would show as postive today or am I being totally thick!!  

Thanks


----------



## leechcb1

Julie you are such a little angel on the ironing front - I just can't be bothered so we iron each morning!! My excuse is that we haven't got the wardrobe space!!!

Its funny you mention about losing weight while pg - I lost a few pounds at the beginning and my sister commented yesterday that I looked thinner and lo and behold weighed myself and have lost three pounds  - nearly back to what I was at sw when I left at Christmas - I shouldn't be worried should I? My tummy is def larger/rounder than it normally is tho 

Sal - best of luck for Wednesday - don't know much about the procedure but thinking of you

Nicksy - I had my pregnyl 11pm Wednesday and was inseminated Friday 2pm - I did OPK Thursday morn and Fri morning and only got a smiley face on mine on the Friday - i presumed Thurs morning was too early to test and maybe I would have detected it if i'd done it later in the day
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Ironing is like a medicine to me  .

Cookiesal - Wow, it all sounds good, but I prefer to think of you as a free range chicken instead.  .  10mm for Lining sounds ok - I've been told that anything over 8mm is good.  Follicle reduction - it's the stuff of my dreams.   They all sound like really good sizes.  

Nicksy - Not sure about the OPK test hun.  I've only ever used Clearblue Digital and do them first thing in the am, then the day I get a "smiley" I phone the clinic and get basted the following day.  I felt a strong pain the day after basting this time and it was suggested that might have actually been ovulation.  I've never had a trigger shot so not sure how this would alter an OPK.  Either way, if you are basted tomorrow as long as your surge happens within 36 hours you should be fine (my consultant said that sperm survive for days and eggs for 24-36 hours after actual ovulation).  Hope that helps hun.  

Leech - I wouldn't worry about the weight loss hun.  Lots of people I know lost weight in their first trimester and had big bouncy babies.  My dd was 7lbs 2oz and she was 4 weeks early!  I got bigger and bigger despite actually losing weight in the first trimester.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey leech - I am sure you will be fine and creme egg will be nice and big, I guess as you have been off your food it's bound to happen

Julie - you actually enjoy ironing, you are mad


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ironing v. cleaning toilets.  I'd take the ironing any day.


----------



## Leicesterlou

True I see your thinking behind it now ha ha


----------



## zarzar

KP wishing you loads of luck for basting tomorrow. 3 follies is fantastic and i'm glad your not bervous. Hope you and dh get to have a nice walk and some lunch and have a relaxing day  

Cookie sal..10 follies OMG. good luck for the follie reduction. I have no idea what is involved with that but i'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes ok  

Leech i wouldn't worry about losing weight in the begining..i'm sure it happens to loads of ladies. Not me unfortunately, i put on 2 stone when pg with dd and she only weight 6lb 4.

Julie i've done my ironing today as well. Well done you for going nearly a week without doing any. Did you have withdrawal symptoms? 

Nicksy I can't help you as i didn't have a trigger shot but i'm sure it will be fine. Good luck with basting tomorrow


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Actually I've had no withdrawal symptoms from the ironing.  Maybe I'm not so addicted after all?  Maybe it's because I've been too busy with BMS and FF (not together you understand).

Oh, ladies, I've stirred up a right hornet's nest in Peer Support today.  I posted a simple question about entitlement to sick leave during tx, and everyone's got really fired up.  Think I'll leave it for a bit longer and then have to say   .


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm forever blowing bubbles ... bubbles to the lovely IUI ladies.


----------



## leechcb1

Julie you have stirred them up over there!!!

Count my blessings I have a supportive boss

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

- thank goodness Gayn (Mrs Chaos) has just locked the topic for me, so no-one else can add to it.  Was such an innocently asked question but it really stirred up some strong feelings.  Phew!

It's gone very quiet on here this afternooon .... is everyone busy working?


----------



## leechcb1

I've been incredibly busy pretending I'm working!!! AGAIN!!!!

Could do with our server going down for a couple of days actually to keep me off the net and get some work done!!

There were some strong feelings but there was one in particular that seemed to stir it up!!  Don't get us started over here tho!!!

Off myself in a bit - its exhausting doing nothing - you take care and have a good night 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm not much good at looking like I'm working - I'm just so transparent.  No good at telling fibs either.

Yeah, there was one post that stirred everyone up.  I shouldn't laugh about it really, and just hope no-one got upset.  Gayn has sent me a couple of lovely pm's about it all.

I bet DH wouldn't mind if our broadband went down for a while either  .  I said to someone on another thread today, it's a good job we don't pay for internet connection by the minute anymore. I'd be bankrupt.  

Hope you have a lovely relaxing evening with creme egg.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

ooh - gonna have to go and have a snoop at peer support now - sounds very interesting!!  

Zarzar - I had to do the OPK test first thing in the morning as that's when the clinic told me to do it, but i've read that it doesn't always show up first thing.  I'm getting worried now that I might have missed it.  I think I'm going to do another one in a bit just to check then at least I can tell them in the morning if it was positive.  Thing is I've got some clearblue ones and you can't have had a wee for 4 hours before you test!! So I'm sat crossing my legs at the mo!!!

Leech - Don't worry about the weight loss, all was fine at your scan. I think quite a few people lose weight to start with due to all the vomiting!  Also didn't you say you were quite bloated from the meds, so that's probably gone now too.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

forgot to say
KP - all the best for Basting tomorrow


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just shown it to DH (the thread that is  ) and he didn't think it was too bad.  It was JaneNewcastle's post that seemed to stir everyone up.

Thing is apparently the MOD's can be reported if they lock a topic but people want it to keep going.  I gave Gayn my blessing to lock it, because I certainly didn't want anyone getting upset at all.

Good luck for all the Tuesday basters    we will all be joining the bottom of Lou's list soon as "bumps".
XXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Just done another OPK test and it's still negative, the 2nd line was there but not as strong as other one.  Think it will be positive by the morning, relieved that it wasn't positive, it would have thrown me into a panic about timing!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Faithful,

I am going for basting tomorrow am and my OPK test was negative this afternoon.  Not sure if that is good or what.  Perhaps I should try one in the morning.  When is your basting hun?

Nic


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Nicksy - Perhaps the injection shot doesn't show up on the opk sticks?!  It's all a bit confusing isn't it, I guess we just have to trust that they know what they're doing.  I'm not sure when I'm going for basting yet I'm going for another scan tomorrow and will have to do OPK stick whilst I'm there. I'm guessing it'll probably be Wednesday, but I don't find out until the day before.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

I apologise in advance for the aam post, but I am equally scared and excited.  Apologies also if this is t.m.i. but I've just discovered some blood when I wiped a few minutes ago.  It's really bright red, so nothing like the start of an AF and it's much too early (even for me).

Does anyone have any experience of implantation bleeding, because I am   like crazy that's what it is.  I don't think I had any with DD.  It's 5 days since basting and I've been feeling sicky all day and quite a few crampy pains too.

So scared to be excited, but at the same time determined to think   until I know not too.

XXXXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Oooh julie, sounds exciting. I'm afraid I don't have any experience of implantation bleeding but it's a known thing!  The sicky thing sounds promising, may as well be positive about it. I wondered earlier if it might be significant, but didn't say as I didn't want to get your hopes up.  That's why I asked what day you were on.


----------



## chocolateellie

Julie-- I haven't wither time, but it is a very good sign. Fingers crossed!

KP-- good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you!

Faithful-- hope you get that opk at the perfect moment and everything goes like clockwork-- it's so frustrating trying to wait and see and juggle everything, I'm sure, so I hope your body cooperates!

Nicksy-- Also good luck tomorrow! Hope to see loads of bfps on here in the next few weeks!

Cookieseal-- WIll you have any sedation during the follicle asipration? I heard it's not too bad if they sedate you. Better to have too many than not enough, I suppose! GL!

zarzar- Congrats on the weight loss!

leech-- you'll probably be one of those girls who looks super cute when pregnant and is all belly.  I know lots of people who have lost some in the first tri, so I'm sure it's ok.

Thinking about having an early night. I'm not overly tired, just kind of emotionally exhausted. Going for first scan on May 14. I'm hoping to get my GP to order a blood test, just for my peace of mind in the meantime. She's pretty understanding, had losses herself, so she might just ok it.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies.  Feel like I am going  .

Chocolatellie - You take care hun, if you're emotionally exhausted definitely get an early night.  No wonder you are though.  It's just one worry onto another isn't it .... getting AF, not having AF when you want it, waiting for OV, then tx, then 2ww then when you get that elusive BFP there are more worries after.  I am   so hard for your first scan that it really puts your mind at rest hun.  I do think it's a god idea to ask your GP for a blood test to reassure you.  Anything that brings you some peace of mind before the scan must be a good idea.  

Faithful - Thanks hun.


----------



## CookieSal

Grrrr, I'm worried I may have ovulated already.  I know the drugs should stop this but the signs today suggested otherwise - mind you last month when i was monitoring temp, ov monitor and CM I thought something similar and 2 days after my CM had seemingly changed I found I had my surge.  At least they will be able to tell for sure when they go to do the reduction - I would prefer that to simply assuming it has worked and waiting to test when there is no chance.  Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

Ellie - they give you IV painkillers and sedation apparently.  One of my pals on the IVF Wales section had it a few months had it and she said it was uncomfortable but not painful.  PLEASE take it easy hun, you are bound to be wearing yourself out with the inevitable anxiety.

Julie - sounds really promising chick, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you x

Faithful - hope your body behaves itself when it's meant to babe, this is all so stressful. 

Good luck KP - hope all goes well for you.

Hi there Leech - why bother with work?  it's not all it's cracked up to be! LOL

Zar zar, Nicksy, Lou and anyone else I have forgotten   - wishing you all well.


----------



## marmaladeboo

My goodness ladies,  think i'll have to start taking my laptop with me to work so i can check in during my lunch break, has taken me ages to catch up.  Willtry few personals but appologies if i miss anyone it's not intentional

Zarzar congrats on the weight loss, 
Chocolateellie hope your dr does test for you to put you at ease, sorry can't remember but when is your 1st scan  
Julie - don't know much about implantation bleeding but keeping everything crossed and sending   and   your way
Cookiesal - good luck, hope all goes well with the aspiration and basting   
Kp good luck for basting tomorrow
Faithfull - don't know much about timimgs and OPKs, my clinic does basting approx 36 hrs after the booster shot, they don't ask us to do an OPK, im sure they know they're timing
Hello to leech, lou and anyone else i missed

aam had scan today, good few follies but they need to be a bit bigger so back on wednesday for further scan, nurse thinks booster will be either wed for fri basting or thurs for sat basting, i am sitting with hot water bottle on and working my way through 2l of water

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Evening Ladies,

Computer is on a go slow at the moment, going to time myself how long it takes to type this message.

KP & Nickys, wishing you both all the luck in the world for your basting tomorrow. I hope that you both get your much wanted BFP’s.      Hey KP you could then tell your boss when to put her job – how nice would that be?!?!?!   Our second time DH took the afternoon off with me and it was really nice for us to spend that time in between DH doing his bit and me having the tx. I think that I was in a much better frame of mind for it then.

Julie, have never had implanation blood but really hope that you are having it at the moment. Fingers crossed and lots of     for you. Read your thread on Peer Support, a can of worms springs to mind!     Still at least you got a good response, no doubt about that!     For the record I haven’t told my employer anything about our IF and any tx because I work for a small company in a small community where friends and family know both of my bosses and quite frankly I wouldn’t trust them to keep their lips sealed. They are both very lovely and I would consider them to be friends as well as bosses but by their own admissions they are useless at keeping secrets.   I would like to tell them as I don’t like keeping things from them but I would be very unhappy if I thought that it had been passed on, even thought it wouldn’t be in a nasty way, it’s just too personal to think that people were talking about us in that way. We have chosen to tell only our closest friends and family. When we knew we were going to be going down the tx route we took the big decision for me to change my role to a desk job and to reduce my hours to mornings only to make the running around for scans, bloods and tx easier and to have a better stress-free life for us both. I appreciate that we are lucky to be in a position to make that decision but as we haven’t had a bfp so far I can’t say that it has worked, just helped. When we have to go away for tx then I shall take it either holiday or unpaid, DH may be able to have some compassionate leave, he works for a large international Bank and they are very good when it comes to things like that. He has mentioned it to his HR and she seemed quite positive about it. I’m sure that my employers have their suspicions but that’s all at this stage. Watch this space, I’ll let you know how we get on. 

Ellie, look after yourself even more now and listen to your body, if you need rest then make sure you get it.   I hope that 14th May comes quickly for you. I agree with Julie, so much time to wait and ponder, hope you can have that blood test in the meantime.

Zarzar, great news at the weigh today, good for you!  

Cookie Sal, wow that’s a lot of follies!! Never had an egg reduction, but good luck with it. I guess that too many eggs is better than none.  

Faithful, hope you have that positive opk in the morning that you’ll soon be joining the rest of us on 2ww.    

Hi also to Lou, Leech and anyone else I’ve missed. I’ve only gone back over a couple of pages as this lap top is so slow tonight.

I have to confess ladies, I’ve been lazy this afternoon. I was reading the paper with lunch and feeling sleepy so thought that I’d have a little lie down, and woke up two hours later!!!! I immediately felt bad for being lazy whilst DH was having to contend with an extremely difficult meeting at work, so I cleaned the kitchen, hovered and mopped the floor. Can I ask for forgiveness, have I made up for my sins do you think?? I didn’t even make it to yoga, and like Julie, I love going to yoga.

Acupuncture tomorrow at 4pm………..

Lots of love and luck to everyone, Wiggy xxx

P.S. Hi to marmalade, just saw your post, GFG, hot water bottles at the ready!! Good luck for Wed.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies, just spent an hour chatting to my friend in the US and feel a little better but still in a bit of a state.  Not sure how I'm gonna sleep, but I am super tired.

Wiggywoo - Lovely to hear from you  .  I totally understand that you wouldn't want to tell your employer in such a small company especially in a small community.  It's your own business anyway.  Hopefully the first thing they'll know about it, is when you tell them you need maternity leave   .  Bless you to admitting to having a snooze this pm - I have for the last couple of days but not today.  Don't know why - I just felt really tired.  I have to admit that I really think you have to just go with what your body is asking for sometimes.  Hope you didn't overdo it with all the chores after.  Hope you have a lovely acupuncture session tomorrow.

Marmaladeboo - Come on follies    .  Hopefully with all that water and warmth they'll grow heaps for your scan on Wednesday.   

Cookiesal - I will keep everything crossed for you hun, that you haven't ov'd yet, and that everything is ok.

Thanks for all your support ladies.
XXXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning girls. Quick 1 from me... Just want to say gdluck to all those scanin + basting 2day. Lots of luv kp x x p.s. Julie! That sounds v.positive! Gdluck


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Loads and loads of luck for today hun.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - all signs are looking good for you hun  

KP - good luck for basting today hun  

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## Essex girlie

HI All,

Quickie from me as I'm leaving the office at lunchtime to go and have a crown fitted - teeth not head  

KP, Nix and others - Just wanted to say good luck to all those basting today and tomorrow - we seem to have loads of you this month - C'MON BFP's    

Julie - I don't want to burst your bubble babe as your bleeding may be implantation. But I had v. light streaky blood on day 4 (1st IUI) and day 7 (2nd IUI) post basting. Apparently you do sometimes have a small bleed as the IUI procedure disturbs things and it takes a few days for the blood to break away and work its way down. Like I said - it could be implantation but I would feel terrible knowing that it also happened to me and I got BFN. Hope you don't mind me saying?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Lou   - You just vanished yesterday pm.   .  Everything OK today?

Essex girlie - I don't mind you saying it at all. I'd rather know everyone's experiences of it.  I'm still going to be   and   that it is implantation.  I do feel quite different from the 1st IUI and I'm hoping there is a very good, positive reason for it.  Hope you get on ok having your crown done.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie sorry I didn't realise you missed me, I was fine just had to get home as finish work at 3.30pm, my FIL has gone into a nursing home today temporary until they sort his care package out and I had to go and pick his electric wheelchair up from his house and take it to the home for him, sorry I didn't say bye


----------



## Julie Wilts

No worries hun, just so long as you're fine.  Hope f-i-l settles into the nursing home quickly.  My G'ma said it was the best thing that ever happened to her in the end - she ended up putting on weight, getting her hair done and had some lovely company too.  Hope it's the same for your f-i-l.


----------



## Nix76

Been away for a while and far too much to catch up on on here!

How's everyone doing ??

Went for my second scan yesterday and my one tiny folly has grown and been joined by another decent sized one on the same side (possibly a third on opposite side but nurse couldn't see clearly) so having HCG jab tonight and then going in for basting on Thursday!  Was the best news I could receive on my birthday  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie, not sure it will be the same he is only 64 and is massively overweight weighs around 28stone one of the reasons he is havign to go in there is his legs have given up under the weight and so he has to go in there until they can get 2 carers that can work a hoist so then he can go home, nightmare.

I have just been reading your diary hun, how are you feeling now    sending lots of    your way 

Nix - well done on your basting date, I will update the list...


----------



## Soozy1

Morning girlies x

Julie - I think I am more excited than you are!  Big   x Lets hope its implantation bleeding - keep me posted x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - scan 23.04.08, fri/sat basting 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - CD9 scan on tues 22nd April.
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - basting 24.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08 3 follies
Cookiesal - CD7 4 follies another scan 21.4.08 with a view to basting on Wed
Lillibee - starting w.c 21.04.08

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08
Nicksy - TEST Date 06.05.08
Kittenpaws - TEST Date 06.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan 18 April - fab scan, legs and arms waving at Mummy & Daddy
Amandalofi First scan 23 April 
Chocolatellie -


----------



## Nix76

I haven't caught up properly!

Julie - implantation bleeding ?!  All sounds positive hun !


----------



## chocolateellie

Hurrah, nix! That's excellent news! Good luck for Thursday!

Julie & Lou & Soozy-- Morning, girls! Hope you're both having a good Tuesday so far!

Wiggy-- I love nothing better than a good sleep in the afternoon... don't feel guilty, you deserve to rest-- especially dealing with all the IF stress.

marmalade-- good news that your basting is coming up soon, too! Go, on, little follies!

cookie-- maybe it's just your body gearing up to ovulate? They say the fertility signs are only accurate within sort of a 2 day span. I hope they give you the all-clear when you go in and everything goes perfectly!

essex-- Hope the dentists is not too stressful. A crown for the head would be so much better! One with jewells in it, definitely.


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls!

Julie -   it is implantation bleed for you honey!

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Well done Nix on your follies - thats really good news and a great birthday present. 

I am now officially on the 2WW.  Not sure how I feel really.  The DR said that DH's little   were fine, currently have 48 million swimming around -   that just one hits the target. 

I will start my diary today I think to help me get through this waiting. 

Nic
xx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Best of luck to our basters today -   

Nicksy well done for yesterday honey - make sure you get some rest and don't be doing too much 

Julie - I had a bit of spotting day of and day after basting but no implantation bleeding -   its good news for you 

Good job you keeping the list up Lou - I would be up the creek without it - hope all goes well with FIL and good luck for weigh in 

have a great day ladies - must get some of this rubbish work off my desk sick of coming into the same things to be done (my own fault for being a lazy moo!)

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicksy, just read your diary hun, I love reading them.  Well done for yesterday and good results for DH's   just relax now for a few days hun  

Leech - get that work cleared and then you can relax and join us on here more often  

Chocolateellie - how are you feeling hun??  Sicky


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies.

Been in chat, as there was a 2ww chat going on in the snug.  Took my mind off things for a bit, but now I'm all   &  .

Thought it had stopped but now (sorry TMI alert - turn away if you're squeamish) but now it's brown cm.  Still lots of crampy pains and I'm petrified it's just a very stupidly early AF.

Leech - Thanks for the   honey.  Hope you are feeling good today - despite the workload.

Nicksy - Gonna check out your diary after hun.  Welcome to the 2ww and great news about dh's  .  Feet up  .

Nix76 - Hello hun .    .  

Chocolateellie - Thanks hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie   I was wondering where you had gone, brown CM is dryed up blood hun so don't worry too much, I would say you might have been nicked at basting and that was the blood and now you have the remainder of it, that's what I am     for you hun, how do you feel physically besides pants emotionally


----------



## Julie Wilts

Like you said, pants emotionally.  So up and down I'm driving myself insane.  Having lots of weird cramps and pains, particularly on r.h.s.  Doesn't feel like AF, and it's only day 18 so that's stupid early even for me, but I'm just not sure.  Trying to relax, but I just can't switch off.

B-I-L is going to come and take dd out for an hour to feed the ducks and get some fresh air (bless him), coz I really don't feel up to going out.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right Mrs and what do you have planned to relax whilst DD is out, snooze, reading, ironing (you mad ironing lady)    Or maybe you should make the effort and go out hun, it might do you good the fresh air clear your head, I will be hear waiting for you when you get back


----------



## Julie Wilts

Firstly I'm going to kick myself up the   (if the cramps ease up a bit and I can bear to move that is)  .

Then I think I'm going to download some more pic's and get them into my photobox album, ready to do an order.  Might do it in the conservatory with the doors open to get some fresh air.

Thanks hun  .


----------



## wee emma

uhoh, i don't know how i managed it (was tired) but i forgot to do my injection last night...i'm on day 9 today, had a scan and i have one follie at 15mm.

is that okay or should i worry?

ta 

xoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats it girl, I think sometimes we overdose on ff and it makes us even more mad than we already are    especially on the 2ww, I am sure you will be fine we are going to have lots of  from all of you on the  this time round, I can feel it in my water...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Emmaelizabeth - Sorry hun, I've never taken any meds so don't know the implications.   Hopefully someone else can help you out.  Good luck. X


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun, and I hope your psychic water is right.


----------



## Leicesterlou

It will be, believe me


----------



## Nicksy

Hi emmaelizabeth, 

Have you tried ringing the clinic - they will be able to advise you - I am sure you are not the first to forget an injection (they are such a pain in the neck aren't they?)  They may just want you to have it asap and then do a scan to see how all progressing. 

Hi Lou & Julie - I think you are the only ones around today!!  Julie PMA for you - its not over until the fat lady sings and it could still be implantation bleed.  As we said before, sometimes I think coming on here makes you analyze everything more - I have been searching endlessly for follicle size and number of   Driving myself around the twist  

xx


----------



## leechcb1

Emma - I would go with Nicksy - call the clinic asap - they may tell you to do one jab now and then the other one later on this evening - good luck

xx


----------



## wee emma

thanks everyone   i did the missed injection this morning, as soon as i realised i'd forgotten it. i had a scan this morning too and forgot to ask about it but i'm having another scan on thursday so hopefully i haven't done too much damage by forgetting. xoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls, it's gone quiet on here

Food diary
Brekkie Wholemeal toast
Lunch chicken and veg soup and pinaepple and apricot muller light
Tea   Depends what I weigh in at later might end being lettuce leafs


----------



## chocolateellie

Julie-- It's such a crazy roller coaster. I hope you get some fresh air and have a nice relaxing time while DD is out with the ducks (how fun!) Lou's right about the brown cm-- try not to stress too much about it (although I'm not one to talk!!)

Emma-- I'm sure your clinic will be able to tell you on Thurs about missing doses, but I'll be hoping it's all fine.

Nicks-- Sounds like a good count! Hope the 2ww flies past for you without too much stress.

Lou-- Hope your day's going well. I'm not really sicky, just little waves of like motion sickness here and there. I know I might regret it, but I'm hoping it comes on stronger soon. I always treated myself a little after weigh-ins on WW, but I bet you'll have a good result. 

Thinking about all the girls off basting today. Hope it's going well for them!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Chocolateellie I can understand wanting to feel real sick, confirms it I guess, if I am late I always pray I start to feel really sick   just for a sign...

Yes lots of dildocams and basting this week sending lots of


----------



## Julie Wilts

Boo , I'm back.


----------



## Leicesterlou

hey you how you feeling, did you get your photos sorted??


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Lou  

Yep, photos all sorted and sitting in the conservatory today is bliss.  Lovely and warm and sunny, with lots of fresh air pouring in through the doors.

DD had a great time feeding the ducks and playing in the park, then b-i-l stayed for some lunch (chicken sandwich for me).

The clinic called back and were lovely. Vicky said she thinks it possibly may be implantation bleeding as it's pinky/red with cm (sorry tmi) and it's not really gone brown (should turn the light on in the cloakroom next time ). Said that if it was as a result of the basting last week it should have either happened before or be brown by now.  Told me to rest up and think positive.  Good job that's what I've been doing.

What's the weather like for you today?  Did you get out for a wander at lunchtime or just ate at your desk?  Sending you loads of  back for your weigh in tonight.

Chocolatellie - Thank shun .  Don't worry - I think we are all very good at saying "stay positive", "keep strong", "rest up", "take care of yourself" and then doing the total opposite ourselves.

Nicksy - If the fat lady tries to sing this month I'm gonna put my earplugs in.  She can bog off!!!!!

XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie so glad you have spoken to the clinic, are you going to take the rest of this week off.  Good sign that they think it could be implantation hun so stay   you make me laugh in future pee with the light on!!!!  

I went out for my waxing at lunchtime and then came back and ate my lunch well sucked my soup it is lovely here around 16.5 degrees so can't wait until 3.30pm, you know if you need anymore support after I have gone I can PM my mobile so you can text me if you like


----------



## leechcb1

Got that shower sorted yet Lou?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech - no shower is not sorted yet, the plumber put a note through the door yesterday saying he had been ill and I rang last night saying he could come tomorrow after work so keep everything crossed for me....  Have you cleared your backlog of work?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Always glad to make people smile and laugh.  Easy to do because I am so .

I'm a bit of lucky lady these days, because I actually only work Mon/Tues and have Wed/Thurs/Fri at home with DD.  It's meant a big drop in salary but we can just about get by (before tx anyway!).  So, at least I don't have to take the rest of this week off.  If the bleeding still hasn't stopped by later this week then my boss can k.m.a. and I'm going to be off sick next week whether he likes it or not.  This is just too bloomin important.

Rant over.

Lou - Great news about your plumber.  If he fails to turn up this time, threaten him with lots of hormonal women getting on his case .  That should do the trick.  Hope the waxing wasn't too painful.   about having to suck your soup.  Thank you so much for offering to pm your mobile, but I'll be fine hun.  You are such an  though. .


----------



## leechcb1

Good news about the plumber Lou - shower looks divine 

Got a bit of urgent stuff done and managed to move some files off my desk so hopefully they will keep away from me for a while!!  Still got mountains of post but will slowly work my way through it - boss has just left to see "a client" (translate to gone the pub!) so taking it easy for a bit and having some fruit 

KP will be getting basted as we type   

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Waxing was fine, just the edges of my lady garden to keep it tidy and my eyebrows.  Glad your feeling better Julie, I may well be back on tonight at DH is going to be watching the Liverpool/Man U (hope I have got that right) match so might catch up with you later.  Good girl for your KMA attitude, I would be the same hun.

Leech - glad your getting ontop of your workload, it can be a nightmare can't it.  Typical boss out on the raz....  Any further developments on the wedding front hun??

Oh yes KP - sending your lots of  hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Glad the lady garden is under control - my eyebrows are hideous at the moment - really must dig the tweezers out.  That reminds me ... need to persuade DH to get our lawn mowed - looks terrible.  It's quiz night - at 8.15pm - in chat tonight, if you fancy a laugh.  It's about cult kid's tv/toys so should be a laugh.  Not definite I'm going to make it, but will try, as I certainly need the distraction.

Leech - Rest up then hun ... whilst the boss is out playing.   to bosses this week.

Ooooh, lots of  and  to KP.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok I might see you in there for that then, not that I am any good at quiz's.....

Well I am off shortly so have a good evening and might see some of you later


----------



## leechcb1

We are at a bit of a stalemate at the moment - barely talked about it all since sat but I did tell him that I wanted my mum , sis, bro and BIL there as I don't think they should miss out just cos his family can't sort themselves out and not be in the same room as each other - apparently his worry is now that his one of his sisters and his borther's other halfs are always kicking off at party's and he wouldn't relax if they were all there but then he is not happy to have my family and not his there!!!   told him if it was my family I would be grabbing them by the scruff of the neck and saying if they ruin our day I will break their necks for them!! Freaking family's spoiling it already and they haven't even been told about it 

don't want to give him too much to worry about with him having his heart problems and in hosp 08/05 so will prob leave it til after the hosp appt then hound him for a decision!!!  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh god yes I forgot about that, yes just focus on getting his better then get his answer    I really hope you get it sorted and have a fab day


----------



## Leicesterlou

*QUICK UPDATE FROM KITTENPAWS

All done now officially PUPO!!! All good results feeling a bit sore going home to relax.*
See you all later Louise xxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Well done KP - Feet up now PUPO   
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bye bye Lou


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Family are a nightmare sometimes.  DH and I planned a more intimate ceremony/lunch for 40 people and it ended up with 87 people!!!! t.b.h. most of them were friends (we expected lots of apologies but got none!).  What f-i-l said at the very beginning to DH was "it's all about Julie so you just do what she wants".  Wasn't quite like that, as both the Mum's kept adding ancient relations we hardly knew.

What with your DH and creme egg you definitely don't need the stress do you hun.  Like you say, best to wait till after 8th May (and poss. 14th May after your scan?) and talk about it then.

No wonder so many people get married on holiday.


----------



## Nicksy

Good afternoon ladies, 

You sound so much better Julie - glad that the clinic have been able to put your mind at rest!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok!

I might try and join the quiz tonight.  I have never done one before but it might be a laugh!  I have just had a little snooze this afternoon (not like me but I was absolutely knackered).  My DH has just said that I look like an old woman (charming!!)  I think its because I am stooping over a bit (feeling a bit crampy). 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Nicksy 

Do feel a bit more   ta.  Suns out and I'm enjoying the fresh air sitting in the conservatory.

Still getting a lot of quite severe pains on r.h.s. but still  it's my little baked bean burrowing his way in. 

Sorry to hear you are getting some cramps as well hun - I had quite a lot on my 1st, but not so many straight after this one.  I'm not sure if we are supposed to use wheat bags during the 2ww so I've just gritted my teeth.

Would be lovely if all us  IUI ladies went into the quiz tonight.  I did it 2 weeks ago and it definitely made me laugh.

Perhaps suggest to your DH that he has a catheter poked up his personals and see how straight he stands up  .  Men  .

XXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Julie   must say that to DH about the catheter!! God you would have thought he was going to war this morning the way he was carrying on - he was only having to do his bit in a bottle!!  It must be so stressful for them   

Good idea about the IUI ladies enetring the quiz.  Everytime I go in the chat room, there is never anybody I know  

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - I know, DH is the same.  I mean, at least they get an 'O' - more than we get eh!  Think I posted before saying DH was hoping for a sticker saying how good he'd been (like kids get at the dentist)  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

you girls make me laugh men are such wimps aren't they...


----------



## KittenPaws

Hello ladies! Hope all u ladies had gd days, suns out enjoy!
Just got bk from clinic bn a v.long day. Dh sample was excellent went from 25million 86% motility last iui to 35mil + 95% today! Gna have a little slp very crampy atm! X x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP- Welcome back hun, glad it went OK.  Have a good sleep .

Lou - U still at work hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - no I am at home now, just been on the net checking an order for my FIL, special chair he needs.

Hey KP - rest up now and make sure legs are in the air, no seriously rest up


----------



## Nicksy

Hi KP - Glad that all went ok and good news about DH little swimers!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank hun. Stil here, lyin down. How u feeling?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thank goodness, thought you had got stuck at work.  V. chuffed coz my Amazon order arrived today - didn't expect it till later this week.  T  to the wonder of the internet.

KP - Thought you were going to take a nap?  Still it's hard to sleep when you're doing a headstand  .


----------



## KittenPaws

I promise im resting! Sil sending dinner 4 us so bed 4 me + tomrw too!


----------



## Nicksy

I have had a little nap this pm KP - its knackering all of this isn't it? I feel much better for it.  I was really emotional this morning but starting to feel much better now (Thank God).  

I don't think the DR helped in that he said that technically there was more chance of it failing than working (DH was really down about this) but as I explained they are not gonna get your hopes up and say - yeah great, this is definitely going to work!! (hope you know what I mean). 

xx


----------



## Babycake20

Hi ladies

I'm new to this site.
I have my lap surgery tomorrow, and i think my first IUI will be end of July.  My family are planning a holiday 4th August, i'm not sure if i should go, i should be in the two week wait then, and not sure if flying will cause any harm.

I just don't want to do anything that could cause any problems

Any info most welcomed.


----------



## KittenPaws

Last time i was so emotionaly drained i just crashd out when i got home. This time i feel super alive! I was alot calmer + didnt panic. Last iui i was a disaster- ask leech + lou!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Babycake, 

Welcome to the mad   house!!

I would ask the doctor what he thinks about this.  I have got the same problem in that we are meant to be going to Cyprus on the 11th May for DH's nieces wedding.  This will be after the 2WW but   I am going to get a BFP and I am a bit worried that they might tell me not to go.  I have decided I will cross that bridge when    I come to it!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - don't you just love it when you get deliveries to your house....  It makes me excited...  

KP - glad to hear you are being looked after hun, are you taking the rest of the week off work, ahve you sorted your internet at home now then??

Nicksy - can't believe your DR   to be honest mine was the same, I think they prefer to have it all scientific don't they

Welcome Babycake - I am sure you will be fine flying most women don't even know they are pg and go on holiday and drink alcohol never mind fly, but to double check ring your clinic hun

Well I think I will go and have a bath and wash my hair before weigh in at 6.30pm, wish me luck girls and I will pop back on later for the quiz


----------



## Nicksy

I am so glad you were able to relax KP - it makes it seem so much better doesn't it?? 

Take it easy (like me) honey, and don't forget to do your 2WW diary!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome babycake. Nicksy why did dr say that? Crap head!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Good Luck Lou - heres a little weight loss dance for you!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for the dance, here is an update Babycake I have added you to the list hun

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - scan 23.04.08, fri/sat basting 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - CD9 scan on tues 22nd April.
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Nix76 - basting 24.04.08
Faithfullyhoping - scan 18.04.08 3 follies
Cookiesal - CD7 4 follies another scan 21.4.08 with a view to basting on Wed
Lillibee - starting w.c 21.04.08

On the 2WW  
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08
Nicksy - TEST Date 06.05.08
Kittenpaws - TEST Date 06.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting April/May
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08
Babycake20 - starting July08

IUI Bumps  Leech scan 18 April - fab scan, legs and arms waving at Mummy & Daddy
Amandalofi First scan 23 April 
Chocolatellie -


----------



## Nicksy

I know KP - probably because its the 2nd go and we had just shelled out nearly 600 quid!!


----------



## Nicksy

Is that dancing monkey new?  I am sure I haven't seen it before


----------



## KittenPaws

not yet lou, login in via dh mobile thingy! I go bk to work thursday. Shud b fine! Gdluck with weigh in x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I love post me & luckily then didn't wake DD up coz she was having a snooze.  Just got my car delivered back too - just had it's new bumper put on after that   drove into it in February then just drove off.  It's been a day of deliveries.  Don't put any products on your hair - it might weigh heavier.  

Babycake - welcome hun.  Not sure about flying hun, but guess your clinic or Dr could help on that. 

KP - Oh, meals on wheels, lovely.  Fresh stuffed pasta for us tonight with fresh sauce.

Nicksy -  for getting some sleep and   to your Dr.  Stay   hun, this could be a magical month for us all.


----------



## KittenPaws

My sil had iui. On her 5th go the dr said the sperm sample was poor + she may have ovulatd already. He said its a bit of a waste of time but as she was there he did it anyway. Her beautiful baby boy is 5mths old! So stay ++++++


----------



## Nicksy

That just goes to show KP - that they don't always know what they are talking about!!

      

Here's some babydust for us all!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Thanks for a lovely  story hun.

Oh no, it's brought on a think positive dance .....

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## leechcb1

KP - well done honey - hope you have your feet up and ordering DH around!!!

Have a good night ladies - won't make it onto chat as got lots of running round to do tonight 

Good luck at weigh in Lou

Good luck for quiz and have a great night 

xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Julie. How are you now? have you had any more blood? Really   that it is implantation bleeding. From what the clinic said it sounds promising.  

KP glad that basting went well today and that dh sample was good. Hope you are having a well deserved rest now 

Nicksy glad your basting went well too. Why do drs always have to be so scientific and unencouraging  . Hope your having a good rest too 

Lou good luck for weigh in tonight. I'm sure you will have done brilliantly. I always have a treat after weigh in. It gives you some motivation. enjoy what ever you have 

Leech hope you and dh manage to get something sorted about the wedding. Good idea to wait until after his appt though 

Hi babycake welcome to thread. I think flying should be fine. I will be flying just after my 2ww and will hopefully be pg. Like lou says lots of ladies do it all the time. Just look at all these celebs who seem to be jetting all over the world. They don't seem to have any problem

cookie sal good luck for tomorrow hope everything goes well with the follie reduction and basting  

Well i've had a busy day and haven't stopped to get on here all day. Not much to report from me. AF is due next week so i'm just waiting to get started again. I'm hoping to haev my first reflexology appt next week too. Hope it helps

sending lots of      to everyone on their 2ww


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Hello hun .  Missed you today.  Still having some blood in cm and I am having some really strong pains as well.  Just had one massive one which was like a labour pain .  Really not sure what's going on, but it really doesn't seem anything like my AF.

It always seems  to wish the  on anyone, but I hope yours is kind to you ready for your tx.  .  Hope you enjoy your reflexology - sounds lovely & I think anything that relaxes you is always a good thing.  I've already decided I'm not going to make it to yoga tomorrow which is a shame, but I really don't think I'm going to be up for it.

Hope you can relax a bit this evening after such a busy day.
XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie..Your pains do sound odd, i don't know what to suggest. the only thing you can do is wait i guess. I don't blame you for not going to yoga though its probably best if you just rest at home until you know for sure what is happening 

I hope my AF doesn't come too soon. i never know what length my cycle is but if its 25 days i know that i will be ovulating on a sunday again so i'm hoping i can last til 27 days and then i should be ok for mid-week basting. Fingers crossed


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Oh, fingers crossed for 27 days then hun. One good thing for me is that the clinic said I don't to strictly wait 14 days before testing (1st May), but when my AF is due to arrive as I have shorter cycles (next Mon/Tues).  They said the worst that happens is usually a negative result, followed by a positive later.  So just another week of .  Hope you are chilling out tonight hun?. XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Yes i was wondering about that on my last cycle because i was due on 2 days before test day. I manage to wait til test day and because i hadn't come on i was convinced it had worked. Obviously it didn't and i don't know what length my cycle will be this month. I find this so stressful because i would hate to have to miss another month because of ovulating on a weekend. Thats why i wanted a medicated cycle as its a bit more controlled.

Yes i'm chilling out. just watching university challenge at the mo and not getting any questions right  Hope your chilling out too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I have put on 0.5lbs    I think it is the kebab that tipped the scales plus I didn't go swimming this week, well being good I have just had quorn chicken breast with boiled rice, cucumber, onion, peppers, cherry toms then put lemon juice, salt, black pepper and chilli powder on it, it was actually quite tasty, so feeling motivated for the next week


----------



## zarzar

Lou sorry you have put on. 1/2lb isn't much though and you'll soon get it off next week. Your dinner sounds yummy and it's good that you are motivated for next week.

I've just made the chocolate all bran cake from the website. it's quite unusual but is ok for 3 1/2 syns a slice


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Sorry not been on much today, had acupuncutre first thing, and then clinic for a scan, and then dd had ballet!!
Scan showed 3 follies, 3rd one is smaller but still big enough   Still no surge so nurse said to do trigger shot as she was 'getting nervous' about leaving me any longer. So basting tomorrow morning for me.

KP and Nicksy - glad basting went well. Great story about your SIL by the way KP.

Julie - your symptoms are v strange, but hopefully the clinic are right. Just chill out as much as you can hun.

Lou - sorry you didn't lose any weight, but don't worry about putting on 0.5lb, you could lose that by going to the toilet!!!  

Zarzar - hope your cycle holds out for you, mine are either 25 or 27 days too. How bizarre, it always puzzles me as to why it's never 26 days!

Babycake - welcome to this mad thread, you'll never keep up.  Don't worry about flying hun, you can fly in pregnancy until quite late on. You'd be gutted to miss out on a holiday, especially if your first cycle is a bfn.  I booked to go skiing after my first cycle, it was great because it took my mind off it not having worked.

Anyway must go, speak to you all soon.

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Girls, Zarzar you are always cooking aren't you I wish I lived nearby then I could pop round for tea....

Faithful - I do have a poo (TMI) before I went I think it is the kebab I had Sunday night    back on it now so fingers crossed will loose that and more next week 

I'm off to bed Dh is still watching footy, see you tomorrow


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - That was a bit mad wasn't it.  So many people in there .

Faithful - Good luck for tomorrow then hun.  

Zarzar - Been doing the quiz tonight which has at least taken my mind off the pains.

Catch up with you tomorrow,
Sweet dreams all.
XXXXX


----------



## Nix76

A quick late night visit from me while I wait to do my pregnyl jab at 11pm.

Not been about much today so haven't really caught up with the days gossip.

Hope everyone is OK - sending lots of   to our scanners, basters & testers!

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies  

Hope you are all ok today, and waking up to a sunny morning.

XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all

Well the sun has disappeared I reckon its cause its the first time since last year I have put washing on the line and not used the dryer, DH has been having a fit about the electric but like I told him at least I can keep ontop of the washing and don't have lots of soggy clothes around the place


----------



## zarzar

Morning Julie and Lou

Sun has disappeared here today too. Yesterday was so nice and i was going to wash the bed sheets today and put them on the line but its not to be 

Did you two have a good time in the quiz last night? i might have to give it a try one of the days

Well i'm feeling like i'm having a go-slow day today..feeling a bit tired and lethargic. Must be because af is on her way. Not for a few more days though pleas


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey zarzar  quiz night was good laugh although I didn't know half the answers, there were loads of people in there I reckon it was alot to do with the footy, I felt exhausted after being on the computer all day then again last night though, not good for me and don't want to get into a habit of it, this place gets under your skin and so addictive        the wicked witch holds off for a few days for you


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

It was raining  here first thing, but now the sun is trying to come out!!!

DH just gone to deliver his   I'm going in for half eleven.  He was grumpy with me last night because he wanted me to go with him to do his sample, I said that it was too embarassing with all the nurses, and in anycase I wasn't sure that they'd let me.  He did apologise afterwards, but I know he's not happy about the whole thing.

Zarzar - Hope AF stays away a bit longer for you  

Lou - My DH moaning about using the tumble dryer too, however I did point out that we don't have a washing line, and even if we did, the dog would pull all the clothes off it!! Good excuse i thought!!!

I tried getting into the chat room last night, but it wasn't happening.

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Faithful, did DH want your help producing his sample then??  Shame you couldn't get into the chat room it was quiet funny  Hope the sun is out here soon but doesn't look like it is going to change


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Yes he did, he thinks it's all too technical and that making babies should be about two people loving each other.  I pointed out that we had tried that way for 3 and a half years with no joy, so we were trying this way now. 

It's going quite nice here now, sun is nearly through


----------



## Leicesterlou

sorry but men are such children aren't they...  I thought they always enjoyed a quick tug with a magazine....


----------



## faithfullyhoping

I know, I could have punched him last night!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear, I know what you mean they find it such an inconvience but don't realise what we have to go through do they!!!

Seriously though it should be a happy time to try not to argue


----------



## zarzar

faithful. What are men like. Like Lou says they don't have it too difficult do they. If they had to go through what we went through there would be no babies born ever 

The sun is trying to get through here. just when i thought i'd got out of washing the bed sheets .


----------



## faithfullyhoping

The human race would definitely die out if it was up to men!

We've made up now, and he's promised to buy me lunch later, so no more arguing, thanks Aunty Lou!


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's a girl get those bed sheets changed Zarzar, how are you are going with SW hun??

Faithful - glad to hear he is making it up to you later hun, enjoy your lunch


----------



## zarzar

enjoy your lunch Faithful and good luck with basting


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou/Zarzar/Faithful - Hello 

Just got back from picking up a few groceries & dropping DD at nursery for a couple of hours, washing in the machine, so now it's feet up for a little while.

Faithful - My DH finds it really awkward knowing that I'm literally just next door, plus he says all the footsteps outside the room put him right off . I think he'd prefer it if he just went in to do his bit on his own.  Hope you have a nice lunch and it all goes well. Then lots of rest hun.

Zarzar - I can't even find our washing line - DH buried it in the garage at the end of last year.

Lou -  -


Leicesterlou said:


> I thought they always enjoyed a quick tug with a magazine....


. DH says the magazines at our clinic aren't very good. . I offered to buy him a golf magazine if he'd prefer .

Well, it was horrible and rainy when we woke up, but the sun seems to be fighting it's way out and the sky is turning blue. Hope it's gonna last, because then I can get out into the conservatory and DD can play outside again this pm.


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Happy St Georges Day - my boss is irish so no chance of getting the day off to celebrate!!

Best of luck for basting Faithful 

Lou - half a pound is nothing you sound really positive and well done for staying on track 

No sun here I'm afraid

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I didn't even realise it was St George's Day   I remember voting to have it made into a bank holiday wish it had worked....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Leech .


----------



## leechcb1

Hello Julie 

You having a nice day in the conservatory today - blue sky in Liverpool now 

xx


----------



## Soozy1

Morning girlies x

Julie - hope cramping not too bad today!  I had first cramping this morning since tx but last time had them the whole way through!  Wish I didnt have them as they make me think WAY too much!

Lou - 0.5lbs is nothing.  Probably put it on your little finger x

Faithful - good luck this morning.  My DH had a nightmare 1st time round and called me down after about 1/2 and hour!  Thought we were going to have to give up!  But i wasnt letting him go anywhere even if we had to be there all day!  This time was much better but he is a real pain in the **** about it!  think i was asking for the world.

Zarzar - enjoy the sun x its ******* down here  

Nix76 - jab ok?

Hello to everyone else x 

Sooz


----------



## Leicesterlou

Soozy thanks for that, I know it's nothing just frustrating when I was 99% good all week and get a gain,   it comes off next week!!    

Hey leech - how much you paying for your private scan hun?  Just being nosey..

Julie - how are you feeling?  It's stopped raining here but no sunshine yet, send me some pls? 

  these stories about the men, my DH just saw it as a matter of having to be done and went and did it, when I asked if he was nervous just said no it's only natural....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Just finished hanging up the washing and off to get dd soon, but hoping to get out into the conservatory this pm.  Glad to hear the sun made it up to Liverpool - I went out and had a  and told it to get a move on to Liverpool.  .  Like Lou, I'm kind of nosey and wonder how much a private scan costs.

Soozy - Morning .  Less cramps today thanks, but still a few weird little sensations.  I'm happy to keep them if it gets me that BFP.  Glad to hear your DH found things a little easier this time round - I've been worried both times that DH is going to get stage fright .  Hope you are resting up.

Lou - Right, I'm off out to have another  and tell that   to get it's ar$e in gear and show itself to you.  Not feeling too bad today, but I've got the right munchies.  Thought you would have lost, as you've been such an , and you had your lady garden done yesterday!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - I thought I would have lost too as feeling slimmer, but obviously that indian and kebab tipped me over the edge even though I counted them into my syns, oh well some weeks are going to be like that aren't they, I don't mind as long as it keeps coming of slowly but surely.  Thanks for speaking to the  for me.


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Had a nightmare morning - BT have disconnected my Broadband so I couldn't get on the internet.  I had a right   with them.  It could be off for 5 days (oh my God) do they not realise that I have to log on here all day everyday to find out whats going on!!

Hey Julie & Lou - that quiz was good last night wasn't it?  God everyone types like the speed of light - you haven't got a chance!! I might do it again next week as it was good fun!!

Faithful - good luck with basting.

Morning Leech, Zarzar & Soozy and everyone I have missed - hope you are all ok. 

I am still having very minor cramps and last night I thought I felt a really bad pain but not sure if I was dreaming or not   We had BMS last night to make sure that we caught the little egg before it completely disappeared!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy that egg you are talking about has NOT disappeared it is getting very sticky and attaching itself to your womb!!!

Yes the quiz was good, they are fast typing although I think your internet connection makes a difference too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie well done on coming 3rd in the quiz last night      

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130883.new;topicseen#new


----------



## zarzar

Tipee i've just booked in for my first reflexology session. First appt next wednesday hopefully to coincide with the begining of my cycle. The way i'm feeling at the mo i might come on v soon. got very weird crampy/periody feeling even though i'm only on day 21 of my cycle. I've even had to get my hwb out

Julie well done on coming 3rd in the quiz. V impressive


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie I have got the sunshine now thanks


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya all 

The sun is shining here now and its such a shame to be sitting in work - would really like to get home and get some washing done (how sad am I!!!)

Private scan is £70 and you get two pics - sil says they try and sell you keyrings and dvds etc when there and that hikes the price up - miser dp will be with me so won't be much chance of that.  Its a normal 2d one like the hosp ones - the 3d look more expensive but will find out when there 

have a great afternoon ladies 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech £70 is not bad at all, definately worth seeing how much the 3d ones are for when your a bit further gone hun, as they are fantastic


----------



## zarzar

ooh yeah leech you should defo find out how much the 3d ones are. My friend had one of those and its amazing what you can see. £70 is good though for a nomal one considering it costs £90 for a dildocam scan (did get 2 pics though)


----------



## Julie Wilts

OMG, I can't believe I came third - I'm a right .  Well done to Nicksy getting 6th and Lou in 9th - both great scores considering it was your first quiz. .  Thank you for your lovely messages.  Best thing was it just took my mind off things.

Lou - Glad to sun arrived in the end.  Still lovely here.

Leech - Oh, £70 for some peace of mind sounds just fine.  Is it at your clinic?  Those 3d ones are mind-blowingly clear aren't they.

Nicksy - Glad you had some BMS too   - of course it'll be the BMS that gives you your BFP, just like it will with me!!!    BT -    .  They dug a 30ft trench through my front garden 4 weeks before my wedding without my permission .  They are so rude!  Still we threatened legal action for trespass and damage to private property and they gave us £500, which went towards our wedding.   .  That showed em.

Zarzar - Lovely to hear you've got your reflexology booked in, but   if your AF is already on it's way.  £90 for a dildocam scan .  OMG - I had no idea it cost so much. 

Still having a few little twinges and cramps, but no-where near as bad as yesterday and bleeding seems to have eased off.  Just hoping my little baked bean has burrowed his way in now.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - can I ask you keep saying him, do you believe your bean to be of male nature


----------



## zarzar

Keep thinking positive Julie. Your little baked bean will soon be snuggled in tight getting ready for the next 9 months  

BT are so annoying, we had loads of problems when we first moved into our house...they cut us off and gave our phone line to someone else  We were without phone and internet for nearly 2 months. thankgod i hadn't found ff then. I would have been so cross  

It's still sunny hear too..sheets are on the line and new ones on the bed . DH has just taken DD to the park so i'm just having a cuppa and a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## zarzar

Lou just seen your post. Has anyone seen the news story about diet being conected to a childs sex. Apparantly if you eat lots of cereals and have a high calorie intake at around the time of conception you are more likely to produce a boy. Don't know how true that is...


----------



## Leicesterlou

I heard it on the radio at lunchtime Zarzar, funny how they work these things out isn't it


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Can you sex a baked bean?  .  Little man would be lovely, but I honestly wouldn't mind one way or the other.

Zarzar - I am feeling more  today, and I'm gonna put my earplugs in if the  starts singing this month.  Glad you are having a bit of peace and quiet at the mo'.  Enjoy that cuppa.

Right ladies, I think we need to put KP's boss/BT/Lou's Plumber all in the same place and sort them out.   to people who mess my FF around.

Oooh, yeah, I heard that bit on GMTV this morning.  Not sure why cereals would give you a boy though - I have cereal every day and I still got a girl.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Dare I say but my plumber is supposed to be coming today after 4pm, we will see.  I have known since earlier but didn't want to tempt fate but now you have mentioned it Julie, believe me he will not be leaving my house until that shower is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zarzar

Lou   that your plumber turns up and you can finally have a shower in your fab pod. I really want one but have got no chance


----------



## Julie Wilts

I hate to just parrot, but ditto what Zarzar said ...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zarzar & Julie it was half price so not as expensive as you might think.  

Anyway girls I am off to pick some salad up for tea and get that plumber, have a good evening all


----------



## zarzar

Even if we had spare cash our bathroom is soo small..no room for a seperate shower


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - We've got an ensuite and I think Lou's pod would take up the whole room  .

Lou - Byeeeee hun.  Tell that plumber he'll have us to deal with if it's not sorted tonight.  .  Have a lovely evening hun. XXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi All
I'm back from basting. It was a tad uncomfortable today, she couldn't get the speculum in properly because my cervix was in the wrong place and kept moving around!! She had to get a 2nd one that was longer   to get it in properly! Then she had to change the catheter too. Anyway, all done now so officially on the 2ww. 

Lou - hope that plumber comes or it sounds like he's in for it from everyone on here!!!


Made me laugh that report about what you eat influencing the sex of your baby, just a baby, any baby would be fab!!!


----------



## leechcb1

Well done Faithful - make sure you rest up

Do you know what I never thought to ask my hospital if you could pay for scans what a   - its a scanning place by my mums think the 3d is £120 

Well done quizmasters!!!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Faithful .  Welcome to the 2ww hun.  Sorry to hear it was a bit muddly today, but glad it was all ok in the end.  Hope you are already resting up (if you're not hanging off the ceiling like a bat  ).

Leech - Wow, and I didn't know anywhere else had scanners except hospitals - so I'm a right  too.  Possibly coz I live in Wiltshire (thought I wasn't born here I hasten to add, I was born in Amersham, Buckinghamshire), and Wiltshire isn't exactly full of technology.  Still, we've got Stonehenge tho'.


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi ladies, its very overwhelming how much you post, I'll never keep up!!!  Just wanted to say good luck for those of you in the 2ww.  Try and keep your sanity  

Babycake20 I am new too and share your concern about flying after treatment.  I am due to start IUI at the end of May and we are flying shorthaul a week later.  I had a brief conversation with the fertility nurse and she said it was OK to fly after treatment but she would not recommend it before treatment.  Actually she said that before IUI I should do nothing strenuous!  I am taking it as a good sign to slob  about after work everyday!

We have our appointment with the nurse next Thursday to go through the practicalities of IUI and get my Clomid prescription.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies....just a flying post....back from my scan.....


TWO tiny heart beats!

Amanda x

PS best of luck to all those scanning & basting


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Gillydaffodil 

It can be a bit overwhelming if you've missed a few days and we've done pages of posts.  Sorry.  Some days it's really quiet on here (usually weekends) and other days we're really chatty.  Keeps us all going during the 2ww though.  .  Lots of luck for your appointment on Thursday - I'd start writing some questions down that you want to ask, coz I'm such a  when I'm faced with anyone medical - get all tongue tied and forget what I want to ask.  

Anyway, loads of luck and see you about.
XX


----------



## Soozy1

Faithful - i had exactly the same thing!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda

OMG - That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!  .  How do you feel about it hun?

Yeah twins on this thread.  One of my other FF pal's from the orange thread is having twins too.

XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Amanda yay that is fantastic.      How are you feeling about it? its abou time we had twins on here.


----------



## amandalofi

feeling a bit shocked & overwhelmed....I guess it will take a while to sink in....my DH is thrilled


----------



## leechcb1

OMG Amanda - you must be thrilled - feel like having a little cry for you at my desk - actually I think I will 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Phew manic day !!

Trying to catch up so I can do proper personals cos I've been useless lately, but had to reply quickly to say..
*
.. Amanda - twinnies!! That's fantastic news !!!!!! Woooo Hooooo !!*

Really busy day at work to make up for being off on Monday for birthday and then tomorrow for basting! Am getting nervous and excited now but definitely not looking forward to the hell of the 2WW.

Will post after basting tomorrow.

Have a good night girls !

Nix


----------



## amandalofi




----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - No wonder - it's a lot to take in hun, but always very exciting for everyone else.  You are one of a twin though and it's in the family, but I'd always thought it skipped a generation. Take extra special care then Amanda +2.

Leech - Here, have a tissue hun.  PG hormones?  I cried watching a baby programme today.

Nix76 - Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow hun.  How was your birthday?  Did you get spoilt?

Zarzar - After you mentioned having a cuppa I had to go and make one myself.  Mmmmm.  Nothing like a good brew.


----------



## Greyhounds

Amanda double congratulations!!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

quickly stopping by to wish Amanda a huge CONGRATUALTIONS      

As Julie has mentioned that you are a twin, am I able to ask a question? Just curious to know whether you had more than one follie following a medicated cycle or if you had a natural cycle? You don't have to answer, I won't be offended in the slightest.

Wish you, your dh and your cargo all the very best,


----------



## LillyBee

Hello ladies,
just had my day 2 scan to check no cysts etc.. and all well and good. Have lots of follicles all ready on my left ovary and a few on the right one too. This means I have to be scanned carefully so have another one set for next tuesday as they may alter the FSH shots. Cant believe it is going so fast - may be basted a week on friday!!! - not sure how to feel really - but it does feel good doing something proactive and makes me feel a step closer to finding out why am not getting pregnant so can move on then to IVF if necessary. DOnt mind this bit its the 2ww that I dread!!!. Anyway, will just keep munching on the brazil nuts  and pumpking seeds .........!!

hope its a lucky month for everyone trying his APril!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Amanda - Twinnies         I can't believe it, we were only joking about it on here a few weeks ago when you weren't even pg!!! Congratulations no wonder you're in shock!!  I'm so pleased for you.

Faithful x


----------



## chocolateellie

Amanda-- how wonderful!! I was wondering if that was it since you were sick so early. 

I'm officially freaking out, so I have to beg out of personals to everyone. I had one tiny spot of blood when I wiped this morning. Nothing since and no cramping, but obviously, I'm bricking it right now. The GP said she can't really do anything to come in if there's heavy blood or next week and she'll send me to the early pregnancy assesment unit. I guess we just have to wait and see but I feel so depressed right now.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Ellie - sorry you've had a bit of a scare hun. Try not to stress too much, it's good that you haven't got a full on flow.


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Girls
I finally get to join in on all the fun and I've been keeping up to date with all the disappointments and   over the number of months!!  It's been the only thing keeping me going.  Congrats to the Amanda on twins!  Twice the fun ahead of you.  

What encouraging news for all of us going through IUI.  Have been sitting in the sidelines since January now but am finally on CD2 (after a 60day wait) and have my first scan next Monday with another on Wednesday and then again on Friday.  Have had IUI once previously so know what to expect.  I have to start the injections tomorrow but I don't mind as they are not too bad, was just going to ask if anyone knows whether it is better to take them morning or evening?? Last time I took them in the morning and was basted on cd11 which I thought was quite good. 

Ellie - please God it is nothing serious.  Can't imagine what you are going through but if anyone can help it is FF....sending lots of     your way. 

I can't email from work mainly because my boss sit's behind me and I work with a bunch of men but also because people are always coming up to my desk so I'll probably have to try and catchup with the mails in the evening.

Here's to all who on the 2ww and also to those waiting for scans or basting.   

Talk soon
Kitty


----------



## amandalofi

Ellie -   hope things calm down a bit for you...take it easy & take care of yourself.

Wiggywoo.....I don't mind you asking & I am happy to share.....we had a medicated cycle....with injectibles...we had two follies & the nurse who scanned us today said that it did not look like identical twins (they normally share the same placenta) .....we saw two babies in two separate sacs...so fraternal twins.  I am an identical twin myself.

Also other news...my twin sister had a baby boy last night....prepare your selves for this....he weighed 9lbs 14oz!

Anyway enough about me....good luck to everyone...all our basters, scanners & 2ww'ers    

Nighty night

Amanda x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ellie..Hope your feeling a little better now. Try not to worry too much, I think its quite common for women to have some bleeding in early pregnancy. Make sure you get plenty of rest and drink plenty of fluids. Let us know how you get on.   

Amanda I'm so excited for you..and congrats to your sister as well. Everythings happening for you at the moment. Make sure you get plenty of rest too  

Hi Kitty doot welcome to the madness of this thread. sorry i can't help you with your question as i'm on a natural cycle (unfortunately) Good luck with you iui. sending you lots of  and  

Hi Faithful Iglad your basting went ok, even if it was a bit tricky today. make sure you get plenty of rest as well.   that this is the one for you. I've booked my reflexology today at the Creative Health Centre so i'm really looking forward to that next week. than you for recommending it to me 

Lilly bee hope that your basting day comes round quickly for you. Sending you   and 

Have a good evening everybody. I'm looking forward to watching the apprenticenwith another cuppa (i really want a glass of wine but tea will have to do  )


----------



## Julie Wilts

Chocolateellie -  Oh my love, no wonder you are scared, but I'm sure it will be ok.  We read on here all the time of ladies who have bleeds on and off throughout all stages of being pg.  I'm not going to say don't worry, because of course it's to be expected, but just take care and rest up.  If you are still worried then an EPAC can do a scan to check on things for you - we had a couple at 6/7 weeks with dd.  Let us know how you are though, because we will be worrying for you too.  

Amanda -  - 9lbs 14oz - ouch!!!!  Dare I ask if it was a natural delivery?

Kitty doot - Welcome and lots of luck for your next IUI.  Fraid I can't help about meds, coz mine is a natural cycle.

Lillybee - Good news about those follies growing, and fingers crossed for basting next Friday then.

Wiggywoo -  Lovely to hear from you hun. Hope you are ok.

Zarzar -  - hope your DD has been good today.  Enjoy sinking into those lovely clean sheets tonight.

Well ladies - aam alert - Really lovely afternoon and early evening with DD, but few more crampy pains tonight and I am still so  one minute and   the next.  Not sure how on earth I'm going to wait much longer for testing.  

Hope everyone is having lovely evenings.
XXXX


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Julie - she had an epidural & ventouse...she also needed some stitches....poor thing.  Fingers crossed for you for test day.


Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - Ouch - I had the ventouse and stitches with DD, but unfortunately no epidural.  Hope she & bubs are ok and will be home very soon.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooh, Nicksy you need to post on the Quiz thread so they can blow your bubbles you won. Mmmmm, how do I do a link?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130883.0

That's it. DH thinks I'm being fantastically stupid this evening. Even more than usual.

Think I'm going to blow some bubbles. "I'm forever blowing bubbles, bubbles at the FF ladies".


----------



## marmaladeboo

Evening ladies,

amanda CONGRATULATIONS twins, so pleased for you x

ellie  and everything crossed that all is ok

faithfull hope your 2ww flies in

a big hello to everyone else

Had scan today follies size 16x2, 15, 13, and a few smaller ones, have to do booster tonight and go in for basting on friday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaldeboo -  .  Lovely to hear those follies are growing hun and loads of luck for basting on Friday.


----------



## Greyhounds

Ladies I'm very new to FF and hoping you can help.  How do I do my signature and what are bubbles?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gillydaffodil - Bubbles are what other FF "blow" to you by clicking under your name where it says "blow bubbles".  Careful though, coz some ladies like them left on a 7 for luck.  They are a sort of token of friendship or just to take your mind of the 2ww madness (which I tend to do a lot).

Signature ... mmm .... let me think.... it's late at night for me.  Basically if you go into profile and then "forum profile information" you can add all sorts of stuff, including a signature with info about your ttc journey.  It helps the other FF ladies look quickly at where you are and what you've been through.

Good luck with sorting it out.
I'm off to beddy-byes.  I'm pooped.
XXXX


----------



## Ajax

​
HAPPY CHATTING GIRL'S!

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138439.0


----------



## amandalofi

Yay new thread!


me first me first


  

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda  on the twins hun   I am just catching up on the last thread and will update the list and put it on here shortly


----------



## amandalofi

Morning Lou - hope you are well....is your shower sorted yet?  It looks amazing!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think this is correct, sorry if not, lots of tx happening at the moment, here's to lots more 

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Marmaladeboo - basting 25.04.08
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - CD9 scan on tues 22nd April.
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Lillibee - 23.4.08 scan lots of follicles next scan 29.4.08 - may be basted a week on friday!!! 
Kitty doot - CD2 (after a 60day wait) scan 28.04.08

On the 2WW   *PUPO*
Donnah - TEST Date 23.04.08 
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08
Nicksy - TEST Date 06.05.08
Kittenpaws - TEST Date 06.05.08
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 07.05.08
Cookiesal - TEST Date 07.05.08
Nix76 - TEST date 11.05.08??

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting June/July
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08
Babycake20 - starting July08

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan - 2d scan 14.05.08
Amandalofi - TWINS!!!  
Chocolatellie - ​


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda, the shower is in it's final stages the plumber is coming to finish tonight, it looks fab we keep putting the radio on in it when in the bath...

So Mummy to twins, has it sunk in yet??


----------



## amandalofi

still in shock.....I think it will take a while to sink in! 

Bet you can not wait to try out the shower once it's all finished!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just think Amanda if you have a girl and a boy that's your family in one fail swoop...  I bet you are starting to show aren't you, this does mean you will have to eat double


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just a quick hello before I go with DD to our Church playgroup.

Hope you are all well this morning & I look forward to catching up later.

Lou - Great news that the plumber showed and the pod's in it's final stages.

Amanda - Hope you managed to sleep ok with all the excitement.

AAM - Not muc to report - no more bleeding, few little tweaks and a weird pull just below my tummy button last night.  So scared to be getting my hopes us so much, but I just can't allow myself to think negative yet.  Day 20 today of cycle, and usually 24/25 days long so I'm nearly there.   .

Hope you all have lovely mornings, despite the weather being a bit pants today.
's &  's


----------



## Greyhounds

Thanks for your help Julie!


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies,

Lou-   just for you! 

Amanda big congrats to you! Wow twins! Lucky you     must be a little shock!


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks KP    how are you feeling hun, don't work too hard


----------



## KittenPaws

Im okay, nah not working hard at all ! Im alright to be honest, just not sure how i feel . Its weird?


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Leicesterlou

Probably cause it's your 2nd??  This one will be the one though


----------



## KittenPaws

I just want to think positive, but in the back of my mind something keeps going its been 5.5 yrs! It aint gonna work - but thats stupid cos i see it on here all the time and people do get their BFP! I dunno.... 

I rang the cons for NHS IVF yesterday, you wont believe this! If i cancel Junes app, then the next app is in March 2009!    WHAT!!! Anyways, i was like whatever happens happens. The secretary told me to write a letter to the cons explain our situation and the she said he will be happy to offer us a sept/oct appointment. 

I know i know i know what your gonna say- but just keeping all doors open incase!


----------



## CookieSal

Very quick update as it's been a difficult 24 hours.  Had my follicle reduction and insem yesterday.  Didn't react well to procedure or sedation - bled more than they expected and went faint and BP dropped so ended up on emergency gyane ward for a few hours.

This morning bleeding is very light and I feel OK aside from the cramping of my torso which I think is from my body fighting the speculum etc despite the sedation.  Never simple with me!  Be a miracle if this works after all this but at least I got this far - test date is 9 May.  Spending the day on the sofa.

Huge congrats to Amanda - wonderful wonderful news   

Hope you're all doing well, will try and keep my eye on news today.

Love and   to you all xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP   but I do understand why hun  

Cookiesal - sorry to hear you had a bad time hun, relax relax relax hun, I will update you on the list as now you are officially PUPO with lots of others on here.

Donnah - any news it was test date yesterday   it was a good result for you hun


----------



## leechcb1

Sal hope you feeling a bit better - sounds like a nightmare  

KP - back to the grind - how are you chick?

Lou - glad the shower is getting sorted - hoepfully it will all be done for you tonight 

Julie - take it easy honey 

Amanda- hope its sinking in!!!!

Hi to everyone else - just a quick post for me to try and keep up to date 

Lots of love and cuddles 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

cookiesal- you best be taking it easy! Wow sounds like a tuff one! But lets hope this is all worth it  

Hi leech! hows you. Yeah im okay just normal? ! Well as normal as can be       haha


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

Cookiesal - sounds like you had a rough time, hoping you're feeling a bit better today.

KP - I know what you mean, I keep thinking the same - nothings happened in 3.5 yrs so why's it going to happen now!! But like you say it does happen - Leech was 6 years - she is our little miracle!

I'm feeling really tired and lazy today, think basting must have taken it out of me a bit yesterday, i guess it's all the emotions too.


----------



## KittenPaws

oooh i have a question i wanted to ask you ladies,

what is the "normal" amount of sperm from a SA?


----------



## KittenPaws

oh faithful i felt like you yesterday, i had an afternoon nap. Slobbed around on the sofa, was just good as lazy! lol 

I just think it catches up on you! But resting is better!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP

Results
Sperm and semen will be examined for the following parameters

*Morphology (shape)*
Normal = at least 30% good
*Motility (movement)*
Normal = at least 50% motile
*Volume*
Normal = 2 - 5 cc
*Count & concentration (as a percentage of overall semen)*
Normal = at least 20 million per ml
*Coagulation, liquification factors*
*Presence of white blood cells (sign of infection)*
Normal = less than 1 million per ml


----------



## KittenPaws

ahh thank you m'dear


----------



## Leicesterlou

NO worries, its' quiet on here today where is everyone


----------



## KittenPaws

i dont know?? Im really hungry today, gonna get baked potato with beans i think!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have got cheese sandwiches for later, Mmmmm ice cream I want to try the chocolate orange and avodcao and chilli ones from the apprentice last night.  

The  only seems long because you are at the start hun and you want to be at the end and have your BFP result, not alot I can do to make it go quicker, except keep busy to try and take your mind of it hun


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

God its hell without my broadband at home - I have come into the office today to catch up with you all!  I can't believe we are on a new thread already!!

Well day 3 for me and my (.) (.) are still really sore, I can't even bear to touch them.  My dog jumped on me this morning and I nearly went through the roof.  I had a lovely relaxing evening - DH was away with work so just watched the TV - how good was apprentice??

Sorry not many personals - I can't keep up with them all, but well done and congratulations Amanda on the news about the twins - I am absolutely made up for you. 

Lots of love

Nic
xx


----------



## leechcb1

That ice cream looked yummy Lou - wouldn't be too fussy on the toffee apple one - might be a bit sickly - think the right person was fired for a change (big headed thing!!) Mentioning no names in case someone has sky + it.

KP - I'm OK honey - don't know much about the sa tests - when we had our iui i asked about the quality and the nurse said "good" but gave us no indications of what it was - not helpful but gave me one less thing to worry about in the 2ww.

It can and will work for you ladies  - us bump girlies are living proof  - i was very sceptical about it working when years and years of bms had not but it has so try and stay as positive as you can (i'm the most negative person in the world telling you all to stay positive - sorry!!!)

Work by the Town hall and there are about a zillion teachers protesting outside - cars beeping in support, police sirens etc - might have to go out and join them in a bit and shout at them to keep the noise down!!!

lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy - bless having to go to work to see us all  

Leech - yes it was fab, not I wasn't keen on the toffee apple one.  You made me   about the teachers protesting, do you know the traffic on the way to work for me was really bad and I expected it to be quieter with half of them protesting


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh thats choc orange one would yummoooooooo!!!!!!

Oh thanks leech  youve really cheered me up !! 

Yeah you know why i asked about SA tests, basicly i was reading a book yesterday and got confused. Lol, easily done!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I am popping out for a meeting with one of our Directors so catch up in an hour or so, weather is raining again


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, I'm back.

Leech -  at the thought of you trying to tell them all the keep quiet.  Sometimes it's lovely to be a Wiltshire lass, not having all that city busy-ness and traffic, but I did get stuck behind a tractor on the way home.  

Cookiesal - So sorry to hear that yesterday's procedure was such an ordeal.  Hopefully it 2 weeks time you'll know it was definitely worth going thorugh it all.   

Lou - Hope your meeting wasn't too dull.  It's been raining here again, but sun just popped out quickly.

KP - I don't watch the apprentice - did they have chocolate orange ice cream?  That sounds heavenly.  Hope you are resting hun.

Nicksy -   for your broadband still not being sorted out.  Think my (.)(.) are a bit more heavy but not sure if that's just something I'm dreaming about.

Faithful - I say go with it and just try and rest loads.  I've been so tired since my basting - not like the first one.

Chocolateellie - Hope you are ok today hun?  

Hello to everyone else, that haven't made it onto the new thread yet.

I'm starting to get really   thinking that really soon I'm going to know what the outcome is, and I'm so nervous that  is going to be evil to me again this month.  I opened the box of pee sticks this morning - not to use them   - just because I wanted to see what HCG levels they would react to.   to the Boots own pee sticks, because it's not written anywhere on the leaflet.  Just hope I get to use them this month.

Think it's gonna be Philadelphia (lovely) on tomato/basil ryvita for lunch today.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie put the pee sticks down and try to relax hun.  

My meeting was a good one got alot sorted thanks, feeling a bit pants this afternoon though I am sorry to bring the board's good spirits down after Amanda's great news but my friend the one with terminal cancer passed away yesterday       I know it was the best thing as she was really suffering towards the end with that evil disease but it doesn't make it any easier and I just wanted to be honest with you all


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Julie, i feel like you already! Lol...

Im at work but seriously taking it easy. boss has been nice after my skitzo attack the previous week.  

I just ate baked potato and baked beans. I recall someone saying beans helps to implant? Or was that a joke. I can be such a blonde at times! lol        (love to all you blondes!     )


----------



## leechcb1

Lou - hope you ok honey - big     xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

lou xox


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - sorry to hear your news.....   take care of yourself.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, just felt I was being a fraud for not saying, ended up having alcohol for dinner last night and the funeral will be a big party as she was Irish and that is their way so I can see my weight going up slightly  

Hope I haven't brought too much saddness to this board


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou -  .  No matter if it releases them from pain, it's still a terribly sad time for everyone.  Be kind to yourself hun. You weren't being a fraud - sometimes you have to keep these things to yourself before you are ready to share.   

KP - Don't think baked beans actually help, but we were trying to work out what we could all eat on the 2ww to make it work.  Leech swore by creme eggs so I suggested baked beans.  I've had beans a few times in my 2ww, hence calling my little one a baked bean.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie  

 about baked beans, what are you calling yours KP?


----------



## LillyBee

Hey
How wonderful hat IUI has worked for someone else. Really makes me feel more hopeful and proves that if at first you don't succeed try and try and try again!!!!!.Hope there are plenty more this month  
lillybee


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey, where did everyone go?


----------



## KittenPaws

Oooh oooh .... i got 3 so i will call them my little rasberries. Thats cos im on a health kick! lol 

Lou you dont feel guilty about going for a party to celebrate your dear friends life. For one day forget about SW and just enjoy


----------



## leechcb1

Thought everyone had skived off early today!!!

Today seems to be the longest day in the uiniverse i swear someone is nipping in and moving my clock back - hurry up 5.15!!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1

Raspberries - I like that KP - very healthy!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

It sounds very cute too! lol.... my little rasberries! They best start growing before the wicked witch comes and gobbles them up!! 

Julie, loving the baked beans! LOL 

Leech today has gone soooooo quick for me! Its bizarre-o! After the weekend i will be back a day and thats 1 week over! Then work for 4 days, and off again then after the long weekend i have my test day! I think this may be a very quick 2ww! This morning i was fearing the worst!

Did we hear from Donnah? She was testing yesterday??


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls, i'm back again. I had a scan a lunch time to check I'd ovulated - all 3 had gone. The nurse said i ovulate very efficiently - I suppose that's something positive!!!

Lou - I'm sorry about your friend, that's so sad.  I'm glad you said though, it actually helps I think to remember that there's always people in a worse situation than yourself.  One of the mums of a little boy in my dd's class died over the summer holidays last year.  I didn't really know her but it made me count my blessings.

Lilybee - Yes it's great to get bfps on here - lots more this month please (including me of course as it's probably my last go!!)


----------



## KittenPaws

Great news faithfull. Do you get a post IUI scan? Thats good!


----------



## Nix76

HI Girls,

Just a quickie from me cos DH has me under house arrest after basting today.  All went well and nurse said his sample was the best of the week so far (bless him, he was very pleased with that!).  Been taking it easy on the sofa all afternoon but back to work tomorrow.  Testing 17 days from today......    that the 2WW goes quickly and has a BFP at the end of it !

Lou - so sorry to hear about your friend hun  

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

I was wondering where everyone had gone earlier.

Nix - Glad that DH has you under house arrest - pity you have to go back to work tomorrow.  Bless DH for being so pleased with his sample.  Perhaps they should invent little   stickers for them all.  My Consultant (although he's been off sick since before my first tx) has a little pin badge on his coat of a  and DH said he'd like one of those.  .  Hope your 2ww doesn't drag like mine seems to be. 

KP - Raspberries - like it  .  

Leech - Sorry your day has dragged hun, I always swear that my boss keeps putting my clock back at work - its like I've worked my ar$e off, but time stands still sometimes.  Still, it's past 5.15pm so you should have left by now.  Hope all the teachers have vanished so your travel home is easier and quieter.

Lou - Hope you are ok hun, coz you haven't posted since about 2pm.

I'm sorry to say ladies that Donnah's diary says she had a BFN. ^sad^


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

lou im so sorry to hear about your friend   don't feel guilty about celebrating her life, slimming can continue afterwards 
Nix glad basting went well today, hope the 2ww flies by 
KP like the name raspberries, can i ask how you know there is 3
A big hello to Julie, Leech, Amanda, Lillybee, Faithfull, Nicksy and anyone else i have missed  

Go in for basting at 3.30 tomorrow, will check in after to see how everyone is, glad im getting it done on fri so i can take the weekend to rest

Love to all x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Marmaladeboo - .  Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.  Hope it all goes ok and you get loads of rest over the weekend.


----------



## chocolateellie

Just wanted to pop on and say that, apart from freaking out nonstop, I'm ok. I'm convinced things will go wrong like last time... but I'm trying not to over-analyse everything and just wait for the scan. I'm thinking of it more like testing day. If it's bad, I can always have a next time. Thanks for the good thoughts, and keep them coming.

I'll be back to catch up on everyone in a bit.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Chocolateellie -     .

Feeling quite   tonight, so think I'll be disappearing soon.
Catch up tomorrow.
XXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Evening girls

Marmaladeboo - Hope basting goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Julie - Don't feel    You're getting tense because testing/Af is near.  It's the worst time of the 2ww, try and stay positive hun, you've had lots of good signs    I like the idea of stickers for the men when they produce their sample - they're such big kids!!

Ellie - well done for trying to stay calm, when did you say your scan was?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful

Thunks hun, but just so scared I'm getting my usual AF emotional stuff starting.  It's feeling like those pains and bleeding were just a dream.  I've been so  till now, but it's like it changed today.
XXX


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello to the FF evening ladies!

Haven't been on properly over the last couple of days so haven't got a hope in catching up, hope you don't mind not doing too many personals.

Julie, wanted to say Hi   Sorry to hear your feeling a bit   this evening, I've been following your diary and you've had such an up and down week and I can understand that you don't want to feel too positive (self preservation and all that) but also don't want to be too negative, it's so difficult to read our bodies sometimes isn't it. Try and stay calm and keep yourself busy over the next few days to take your mind off of it,   that the witch doesn't show her awful face and that you'll be on the 'bumps' list with Leech, Amanda and Ellie soon.    

Ellie, it must be so exciting for you   such lovely news, I hope that the time to your scan goes quickly and that you will be telling us all about it soon.  Thinking of you, 

Marmalade, lots of luck with your tx tomorrow, great timing to have the weekend to rest up, relax and let your DH do all the running around   Hope it all goes well.

Lou, so sorry to hear about your friend, I remember you mentioning her a while back when you were going to visit her, forget SW when it comes to the funeral, I think that you can allow yourself some indulging for one day    

Faithful, great news to hear that your ovulated 'efficiently'   look forward to hearing some more good news from you in just over a week     

Finally, Cookiesal, it sounds as if you've really been through it over the last couple of days, I sincerely hope that you get a bfp after all that. Look after yourself hun,  

Not a lot to say here, pretty sure AF is on her way for mid next week, usual symptoms have started, heavy (.)(.), I was at a friends today and it took all myself self control not to curl up on her sofa and have a sleep!!! Thing is she's 34 wks pg and was more awake than I was  Had a little nap when I got in for an hour, I fall asleep really easily at anytime of day, anywhere, so this isn't anything to get excited about either. Feeling a bit nervous that next week AF will show and I have to spend all day in the office and will be feeling   because my buddy and confidant at work is on holiday so I won't even have her to lean on. Have a work night out tomorrow that I'm not feeling very excited about as I won't be drinking but they won't understand why and will probably go on at me to have a drink - you know what people can be like. My excuse will be, and this is the case, that on Sat I am doing an 18 mile sponsored cliff walk starting at 8am, the weather forecast is good and the last thing I need is a hangover, it will take me about 6 -7 hours without it!

Night all,


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wiggy , Thanks hun.  Watching funny TV and I'm still sat here  .  Feels like my usual prelude to AF arriving - well emotionally anyway.  I totally know what you mean about being at work and being all   with AF.  I will say lots of   tonight that she stays away for us. XXX


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sorry that you're feeling so   tonight. I'm feeling quite flat at the moment, not happy or excited but not down either, if anything this week, grumpy is probably the right word to describe me. Speaking of grumpy DH was when he came in tonight but he's out again now so I'm just wondering what to do, thinking about taking myself off to bed and reading a magazine that I bought but then I feel that I don't feel like I have accomplished anything today. What are we woman like eh, just no pleasing us sometimes!

Hope your feeling a bit brighter soon hun,


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Wiggy.  Bloomin hormones.  .  Think I'm just gonna take my miserable self up to bed and read for a bit.  DH is all worried about me now, and the last thing I wanted to do was worry him.  You're so right about women though - I wanted DH to go empty the dishwasher and tidy the kitchen, but I'd love a cuddle too.  No pleasing me tonight.

Sweet dreams everyone checking in.  Hopefully I'll wake up tomorrow in a better frame of mind.
XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Evening ladies. seems we are all feeling v.low, me too. Just going bed. Love to all. P.S. Sum1 asked bout my 3 rasberries, they were my 3 follicles. Wonder what they are up to now?  x x


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi

Just a quick update- AF was over a week late and when I rang the clinic to arrange a date for baseline scan, they informed me that due to special circumstances (m/c) I didnt have to start tx just yet and can take an extended break until the summer.

I cant tell you what a relief that was for me, I was praying for something to go wrong so i could delay tx until i felt i was ready.  So in summary, I wont be joining you ladies just yet for tx, plan to come back around july time. By then i will be happier, healthier and much stronger (we hope).

I will be lurking in the backfround still - but love and luck to you all

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP - Raspberries, I like that  

Faithful - thank for the kind words yes it does bring you back to earth hearing news like that doesn't it.  Great news about being so efficient when you ov  

Nix - thanks, excellent news about DH's   I can imagine he is grinning like a cheshire cat!!  Officially PUPO!!

Donnah - sorry to hear about your BFN, we are here for support  

Julie - was really busy yesterday thanks for the kind thoughts  

Marmaladeboo - thanks hun and good luck with basting  

Chocolateellie - sending lots of     your way

Wigglywoo - thanks, remember the signs you are having can mean BFP hun, well done you for doing the sponsored walk tomorrow 

Morning to everybody I have missed 

Well me I am feeling   as been arguing with DH, went out last night to see friends partner to see how he was doing and see about the funeral which is next Friday, bless she is having horse and carriage   anyway when I got back DH had locked me out so I was ringing him (about 10times) knowing he was upstairs and he came down and shouted at me, I was like well you locked the door you  needless to say we are still not speaking this morning, sometimes I really don't think men are on this planet!!!!!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

Lou - what are men like, I think it's grumpy husband week this week isn't it?!!! Hope you make up later.  I'm sure the stress of your friend passing away isn't helping things  

wiggywoo - try and stay positive hun, sleepiness is a good symptom after all. 

Julie - How are you feeling today? It's not over until the fat lady sings. Hopefully it's pg symptoms and not AF, we keep being told that they are very similar!

KP - I keep thinking about my 3 eggs too, willing them to let the little   in!  Lets hope they do.

Buntyboo - I'm glad you're clinic finally saw sense and allowed you a break, your body and mind need time to recover.  All the best for when you try again.  

Nix - well done on basting, I bet your DH would have liked a sticker for his sample wouldn't he?!!!!


Faithful x


----------



## leechcb1

Quick one for me today - don't feel that well so prob not round for the rest of the day - must look bad as boss saw me and told me to get straight off home!

Nix - well done on basting honey and big up your DH

Marmalade - best of luck for today   

Lots of Love to you all - will try and catch up properly later 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful yes lets hope, he did bring me a cup of tea in this morning and he is under alot of stress with his Dad and he has just gone into a nursing home for a week until his care package is ready for him to be at home, god just read that back maybe I should be more lenient with him  

Leech - get yourself home hun and into bed


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Leech hope you're feeling better hun  

Lou - the problem with men is that they don't tell you when they're stressed or worrying about something.  I'm sure he is worried about his Dad though.


----------



## LillyBee

Morning all,
am on day 5 of cycle and suffering a bit from my clomid doses. Getting headaches and feeling soooo sleepy - so not looking forward o my first shot of FSH tonight!!. Have given up coffee but succumed to a cup this morning just to make sure I stay awake at work. 
Anyway - at least doing something  pr o active now which is great !! - sending lots of positive energy to all those growing raspberries out there - including my own!!!!!    .

 to all - have a good day
Lilybee


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry you ladies aren't on top form at the moment.    At least it's nearly the weekend huh?  

I'm working from home again today - am now feeling a lot better after the procedure on Wed but they told me not to drive for 48 hours so I am sticking with my dressing gown    Not sure how I am supposed to be feeling but actually getting a BFP seems almost laughable so I guess I'm not in the most positive frame of mind.  Trying not to think about it, what will be will be.  

Wishing you all a good Friday and sending you     by the bucketload....so much easier to be positive for others isn't it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful thanks hun, sometimes it takes somebody else to tell you what is or isn't right don't we    I will text him.

Lillybee - sorry the drugs are knocking you about, just think at least they are working   I hope you can stay awake and get your work done, if not put some work in front on you and rest your head on your hands and have a power nap, can't you tell I am a professional  

Cookiesal - glas your resting up in your dressing gown, try to stay   hun, we are going tp have loads of BFP's very soon on this board


----------



## CookieSal

You really are a pro aren't you Lou!     I will test this out next time I am feeling like a snooze in work.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lilybee - I was really tired when i was on the dreaded clomid, but I didn't have any problems with the injections, so you might be OK.

Cookiesal - You're so right, it's far easier to be positive for everyone else.  I've just been chatting to my friend on the phone telling her that it won't work!!! But i'm always convinced it's worked for everyone else on this board!!!


----------



## CookieSal

Yup, I truly expect to be the only one who doesn't get a BFP in the coming weeks.  I am trying not to even think about signs and symptoms.... 

I hope I am wrong and we all (including me) get good news


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful - thanks for the advice have made up now with DH, he did say he felt he was crumbling under the pressure and is scared he is going to loose his Dad, why don't they talk about their feelings  

Cookiesal - hope you get that sleep in  

Well girls yes I understand be positive for everybody which is what I am good at, I think when it comes to yourself its easier to put barriers up to protect ourselves isn't it


----------



## CookieSal

Exactly - if you don't get your hopes up then you can pretend you won't be so disappointed.  Probably hurts just as much but you know you've tried to protect yourself.


----------



## Leicesterlou

We should be in psychology shouldn't we Cookiesal    

So girls plans for the weekend?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - glad you've made up with DH, men really are unbelievable, why don't they say something?!!!

cookiesal - I remember reading somebody elses post on here, her mum had told her that she may aswell be positive because being negative won't affect the outcome and will make you miserable for even longer!!  There's probably a lot of wisdom in that, but it's easier said than done!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies, just got into work 15 mins ago! All traffic is backed up for miles, buses arent running everything has gone to pot around here cos of a big fire! I decided to walk to work - 55minutes later here i am. 

Although it was a really nice walk especially through the back. 

Anyways hows my ladies today?


----------



## Nix76

Morning Ladies !!

How's everyone doing today ?  All Ok with me - wish I wasn't at work again though, could get used to lazing on the sofa all day !!

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning Nix - oh i now how you feel!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP walk       bet that blew away the cobwebs...  Me and Dh have made up, not sure if you have read the posts from today?

Nix morning only today at work though isn't it then its the weekend


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Lou - Glad that you and DH have made up.  My DH tends to bottle things up too. Men  .  Hopefully when the showerpod is finished he can have lots of relaxing time in there.  What are you up to this weekend then?  Bingo on Sunday?

Faithful - Sorry I was such a miserable moo last night.  Just kind of crept up on me and overwhelmed me.  Still feeling a bit   today but not  .

Cookiesal - Mmmm - whole day in pj's and dressing gown.  Fancy a bit of that myself.  Hope you are feeling ok though after Wednesday.

Leech - Hope you feel better later, and you've gone home to rest loads.

KP - Hope you are feeling more  this morning hun.  Wow - that was some walk.

Buntyboo - Hope you have a lovely relaxing few months before the next tx.

Lilybee - Hope you are still awake.

Nix - Glad you are all OK today (except having to go to work  )

Well, not sure how I feel today.  Last I night was so ^cry^ and it was quite a shock. I'd been so , even more so since bleeding and pains on Monday/Tuesday.  Now I've got this tiny, nagging feeling that AF is going to come and annoy me soon.  I was going to test Sunday before I go to work Mon/Tues but now I think if AF hasn't shown I'm going to wait till Wed am.  Felt so sick this morning that I only had 2 mouthfuls of cereal, and then ended up with a plain slice of toast.

Hope my   ^    mood last night hasn't affected anyone else.

Stay   ladies ..... there will be more of us joining the "bumps" section of Lou's list very soon.  Lou said she felt it in her water.  
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, sorry your   god we have been a right old lot this week haven't we, lets all have a   and get it out of system ready to start a lovely weekend    I am going to the football tomorrow, last game at home and may decide whether Leicester stay up or go down   and then yes Bingo Sunday, so hoping 'two little ducks quack quack' that I win


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Julie glad your feeling more   .... as they say it aint over till the fat lady (or AF shows) sings!! Lets pray she doesnt sing for the next 8 months! lol

Lou- i havent even had a chance but thats good to know! On the other hand me and DH are at each others throats. 

Well every friday we go MILs (all his brothers and sister etc) . Anywho this week i aint going. Im in a strop, please ladies tell me if im over exaggerating (DH says i am). Basically my MIL hasnt even called to see how i am or DH for that matter. When she has a little cold or DHs sister does the world stops. But if its me oh no i just do everything anyway. 
Also the day i had my basting my SIL (same one DHs sister, he only has one) rings me "to see if im ok" and that lasted 30seconds until she cut me off saying how unfair it is some woman at her work is pregnant and she wishes it was her. SHE ISNT TRYING !!! because she wants to wait till school hols (shes a teacher) and she doesnt want to have to take time off incase of mroning sickness AND she has 2 kids already. She has NO IF issues, gets pg at the drop of a hat. 

REALLLY do people like her exist?!!! So i aint going, im going to meet a friend for coffee (well hot chocolate for me) and then off home to my sofa and TV. 

Am i wrong in saying to DH his mum and sister are awful! he doesnt disagree, he just says why do you care? you dont need them? I had a fit.

Sorry its a all about me post


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh KP, I know your MIL can be a  but don't let her come between you, that is probably exactly what she wants, in your DH's defence he won't like you saying anything about her I know this as my MIL is a cow but I just avoid her and that way everything works out ok, as she loves it when we argue


----------



## KittenPaws

I know your right but it just makes me so       mad! 

They are so selfish and self centred it unbelievable! Last time i had my iui the same day his sister had some drama so everyone was like oh poor her she isnt well - SHE HAD THE FLU PEOPLE!!! This time shes unwell again- run down and tired , so she makes everyone know it. Once again im left to the back burner

Its just hard as i have no family here!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP I know what you mean hun but just don't let her do it to you and DH, and you do have family here you have us


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP -  .  Sometimes having family doesn't help either hun - my Mum and Dad didn't even ring when we had our tx - just said they got caught up doing things that day/evening.  They only knew how I was because I popped in to say hello the following day.  They have no idea what I've been going through this week because they haven't rung at all.  If m-i-l wasn't on hol's she would be phoning all the time to check up on me.  I'm never happy me.  

I hope you have a lovely hot chocolate & time with your friend - sometimes it's just about self preservation and you need to do what you need to do.

Lou - You are such a sweetie - truly the Mother you'd want to adopt (and I have), despite you being younger than me.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie   yeeehhh I have a daughter at last


----------



## KittenPaws

No me first! Adpot me! lol

Thanks guys you know how to cheer me up. 

I just read leech wasnt well? Is she okay? Leech if your there


----------



## CookieSal

faithfullyhoping said:


> cookiesal - I remember reading somebody elses post on here, her mum had told her that she may aswell be positive because being negative won't affect the outcome and will make you miserable for even longer!! There's probably a lot of wisdom in that, but it's easier said than done!!!!


Almost certainly wise words, sadly I am little Miss glass half empty! 

KP - sorry you're having to deal with the self centred ILs - I suppose we ought to pity them for being so ignorant and self absorbed.

Julie - don't be too  sweetie - try and enjoy this time as PUPO, you know as well as we all do that AF symptoms and early pg symptoms can be so similar that you will drive yourself  if you try and work it out. We're all routing for you.

Lou - good luck at Bingo - are you a Castle girl or a Gala girl? I'm a Castle girl, really must start going more often again

Nix, leech, ellie, Lily, Bunty and everyone else - big  for you all xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP I adopted you ages ago hun  

Cookie Gala girl or the local club   I win Sunday


----------



## KittenPaws

okay ladies i am going to post something here to reflect what we have all been talking about.. this is a txt from my mum this morning. 
_*
Hi sweety no matter the outcome only God knows wat is instore for us. We take each day one at a time. Think of today not tomorow or else you will go crazy and the time will have gone by and you cant get back that time. be happy all will work out for you both when it is your time. I am here always. Remember your song - its not easy being green! Love you mama*_
(explain the song when i was little she used to make me laugh when i was mad shed sing that kermit the frog song and i used to laugh so much, she changed the word green to my name! ) lol

Wise words from me maam!


----------



## Leicesterlou

How sweet KP


----------



## CookieSal

That's so sweet of her - bless your mama


----------



## KittenPaws

OH lou you started me now!  

Its supposed to cheer us up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Lou has enough love for us all.  .

Cookiesal - Very wise words hun.  Sorry to hear you describe yourself as Little Miss glass half empty though.  I'm usually Little Miss Make Yourself Happy but a few days each month I'm Little Miss Woe is Me.

Lou - Not sure if you'd want me as a daughter hun.  I'm a bit high maintenance at the moment.  

KP (again) - Just read your last post.  .  Is it possible to have 2 adopted Mummies because she sounds fantastic.  Your i-l's might be a nightmare but your Mum sounds like an .  I just LOVE the muppets.  Kermit and his nephew are so cute - remember him singing "Halfway up the stairs" too.  Classic.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right lets get that Friday feeling back girls, like KP's mamma says live for today so a sing song is in order

_And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life...

If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing._


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww bless you Julie! My mum would adopt you all! Not because she is my mum but i think she is an angel! 

Muppets loved them!!! Im sitting here smiling like a weirdo at my desk! Luckily hardly anyone in, they all got stuck at home cant get into the town centre! Wish i was stuck at home! lol


----------



## CookieSal

ROTFL - yes that worked, thanks Lou.


----------



## KittenPaws

doo doo do dooodooo dooo doooodoo dooooooooooooooo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Life's a piece of **** 
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true.
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go 
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.

And always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the right side of life... 
(Come on guys, cheer up!)
Always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the bright side of life...
(Worse things happen at sea, you know.)
Always look on the bright side of life...
*(I mean - what have you got to lose?)*
(You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing!)
Always look on the right side of life...[/color]


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou  

Love that song.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad you like Julie, right got to pop out keep singing the song girls and catch up with you all shortly


----------



## KittenPaws

LOU! Thats a cracker      

Im cheered up! 

Heres something from a psychology therapy angle .... Try to write down 5 things every week you are grateful for and then when you feel low look back at your diary, it will boosts you right up!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies - Thank you for turning the mood of the thread around. 

Lou - I have that CD somewhere so I'm gonna dig it out and have a boogie about I think.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hang on a sec Julie! Not too much boogying, let the little baked bean get snuggled up!         

Baked beans, rasberries, creme eggs ... what are we like!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats it Julie shake that booty


----------



## Leicesterlou

its all about food with us isn't it, now I really must pop out


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmmm, that's got me thinking about food.  I think I might have some beans on toast for lunch.  If nothing else trumping to myself will make me  .
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just had to go to my MySpace and I've now got "Mah na Mah na" by the Muppets playing.  It's a song that always makes me laugh, as an old friend of mine and I used to just sing it to each other.  KP - Your mum mentioning the Muppets was like happy medicine to me today.


----------



## CookieSal

Hmmm, lunch - don't know what I fancy.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I am back went to Asda was going to buy some clothes but didn't see anything so sat here with a sweet chilli chicken salad from Asda, its lovely


----------



## CookieSal

Cheese and biscuits with cherry tomatoes for me and then I'll go in search of fruit and chocolate.  Oh and I'm still on the peppermint tea for the old windy pops - how long does this last? Or is it purely because of the follie reduction process?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmm choccie, I could do with some of that....  Not sure about the wind I get it most days so nothing new for me


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmmmm.  Beans on toast for me.  Guaranteed trumps later  .  Just a pity that DH is out on a charity golf day and dinner so won't be back till later.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie you could always save some love puffs for bed tonight


----------



## chocolateellie

I'm half-reading nad half-watching these songs on youtube. Love it!

KP-- sorry you rmil is being ridiculous. I'd not go, too. Sometimes you need you-time, so I say enjoy the hot chocolate and have a good rest.

Julie-- Sorry you were feeling so sad... stupid hormones. I cried at the Maury Povich show while eating my breakfast this morning (the one with the paternity testing... yeah. I'm pathetic.) Enjoy some baked beans and have a good giggle. The best "trumps" are in the bath.

Nix-- I was glad to hear things went well.

cookieseal-- Also glad you're feeling back to more normal and getting lots of rest. 

Wiggy-- I've said it before, but I love a sleep in the afternoon. Nothing wrong with that. When will you test?

Lou-- I never said, but sorry about your friend passing. Also, thanks for being so good to everyone here. You deserve some kind of FF medal.

I'm not doing much today. Resting on the sofa, doing a little bit of the washing and DH has t take me to tesco after he gets home from work for some milk and maybe some food. Trying really hard not to obsess or think about things too much. Just waiting.


----------



## KittenPaws

Im back. I had Nandos chicken breast in pita with haloumi cheese & chips ! I went all out!

Julie- this is for you hun

_*mah mama na mahna mah namwomp mwomp 
ma mo mo mana mo 
mahna mahna 
(ba dee bedebe) 
mahna mahna 
(ba debe dee) 
Mahna Mahna! 
(ba dee bedebe bedebe badebe debe de-de de-de-de*_

MMM mmm choccie who said choccie- me want some!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Chocolateellis, thanks thats sweet    I could never leave this place when mu IUI finished so guess your all just stuck with me

KP - Nandos haven't had that for years, very nice.  Sing girl sing


----------



## CookieSal

Grapes, a satsuma and some easter egg....that'll do me for an hour or so.

Anyone else got the ITV news on?  There's a report coming up about a set of identical triplets.  

Lou - you know what they say, there's no place like home!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cookiesal at work so no tv report back hun


----------



## KittenPaws

i just had a look... amazing!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/04/24/ntriplets124.xml


----------



## Leicesterlou

How cute are they


----------



## CookieSal

They're so lush.  I want some!


----------



## KittenPaws

me too!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Cookiesal - Oh, I saw that report on the tv this morning.  So sweet.  I'll settle for just one little baked bean.

KP - Thanks hun.  That song always puts a smile on my face.

Chocolateellie - Thanks hun, I just had a little   watching "Test Tube Babies".  Nothing like torturing youorself eh?   about bath trumps - I've been showering rathering than bathing since my basting so I've missed those.  

Lou - Love puffs -  that is still the funniest name I've ever heard them given.  DH was doing some puffs that were definitely not lovely last night. He's very windy, even without beans.

Well, I've had my beans on toast and they were lovely.  Feel stuffed now though.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Now now girls, keep that good vibe going    

We will all get our bubs as KP's mamma said it will be our turn soon


----------



## KittenPaws

I love how you all call my mum maama! cant stop laughing. I started calling my mum that and she used to laugh said it makes her feel old! lol

Okay off to a meeting with my boss      she booked it in with me last min yesterday. She better play nice  

back later.... xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - She'll have us to answer to if she doesn't  .


----------



## CookieSal

Love puffs - that is so being introduced to the vocabulary in this household.  

Question - I'm drinking lots of water as you're meant to but just wondered if peppermint tea also counts as part of my water intake.  I seem to remember someone telling me in the dim and distant past that herbal tea was just as good.  Anyone know?

Julie - aren't beans on toast just one of the best meals ever - especially with a bit of grated cheese on top.  Definitely not an option for me at present though - we could currently fuel an off shore power station.   

I'm meant to be drafting a report for my boss but I just cannot be bothered - feel really guilty because he has been soooo lovely to me over my tx - keeps saying he wants to do more to support me, doesn't bat an eyelid when I am not around, he's an absolute gem.


----------



## KittenPaws

went up, shes on the phone said come back in 10- i will make that 20!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cookiesal I think the herba tea should count as part of your fluid intake hun, but if you want to check ring the clinic for peace of mind, glad you like 'love puff' my DH named them that

KP - that is so rude if she has booked a meeting with you, bet she just wants to nose at what's going on


----------



## faithfullyhoping

I just looked at the triplets, I want some too    - having said that perhaps I should be careful what I wish for - I did have 3 eggs this month!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Oh how rude.  Think she needs to get some lessons from Cookiesal's boss.   

Cookiesal -  - fuel an offshore power station.  I like mine with a little bit of worcestershire sauce in it.  Yummy.

Faithful - Hey, Leech is having one, Amanda's having two, ChocolateEllie isn't sure yet (I'm guessing), so you could be the first .


----------



## faithfullyhoping

very amusing Julie!!!  I'd take 3 rather than none though!!! I'm guessing we all would - until they arrived and you didn't sleep for a year at which point we'd try and send them back!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie/Cookiesal - Mmmmmm cheesy beans    

Faithful, can you imagine trying to send them back    painful hey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh ladies I've been watching Muppet clips on Youtube for a while now and it's put a big smile on my face.  I really should be getting on with some chores, but here I am again, bum on sofa glued to the laptop.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - too painful to contemplate!!

Meant to say Julie - feeling a bit off breakfast sounds quite promising.

I'm off now got to unload shopping out the car and then pick up dd from school, have a good weekend everyone.

Faithful x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful see ya next week hun enjoy your weekend  

Julie - stay on that settee hun, don't worry about chores they are not going anywhere are they

Well I am doing telephone interviews at the moment but wish it was 3.30pm so I can go home!!!  But when I get home can I stay away from the shower until DH gets home as I have promised him first go


----------



## Julie Wilts

Faithful - Have a lovely weekend hun.  ^missu^.

Lou - You are an  if you let DH have a go in that lovely showerpod first.

Oh, no, just realised it's the weekend and my lovely FF ladies will vanish.  ^missu^


----------



## KittenPaws

im back! She is such a dragon! I tell you what, i was half asleep. At one point she said did you hear me? I was like oh yes, sorry. Hahaaaaaa   Stupid woman, aint even bovered! lol


----------



## Julie Wilts

- KP - It's so lovely to hear that you've put the dragon in a place where she can't touch you.  Must be so frustrating for her to know that her bullying isn't having an effect.  Keep it going hun.


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

I am really sorry that my posts and very few and far between. And sorry for the lack of personals also.  I only get a couple of minutes to post on here and then I have to get back to work (still no broadband at home  )

I hope that you are all ok - Lou I am sorry to hear your sad news, Julie stay   Faithful and KP, Cookiesal and anyone else I have missed - heres hoping it will be a successful month for us all.  Ellie - hope you are feeling better honey!

I am still getting the odd cramps - I am not sure what they are now - I would have though they would have gone 1-2 days after basting, and my boobs are still sore!  I seem to have loads of stress at the moment with different non related IF issues and really think it will be a miracle if this works this month.    I know I need to stay positive but its so bloody hard!  

Loads of love to you all

Nic
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - .  Lovely to hear from you, even if it's a flying visit.   to BT for still not sorting that broadband out.  Sorry to hear you've had a lot of stress this month, take care and be kind to yourself. XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yeh for KP, employee power  

Nicky - hey you been following your diary as I have everybody's on here, try to relax hun  

Julie - I am sorry but I probably won't get on tomorrow as going to the football then bingo Sunday, get yourself off the PC and out in the freshair blow away the cobwebs, it's supposed to be a nice day tomorrow so maybe a nice day trip with a picnic with DH and DD


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Nic, great to hear from you! Aww hun stay positive. we were all pretty flat earlier then we starting singing and we are on top of the world... oh oh another song

*Such a feelin's comin' over me
There is wonder in 'most ev'ry thing I see
Not a cloud in the sky, got the sun in my eyes
And I won't be surprised if it's a dream

Everything I want the world to be
Is now comin' true especially for me
And the reason is clear, it's because you are here
You're the nearest thing to heaven that I've seen

I'm on the top of the world lookin' down on creation
And the only explanation I can find
Is the love that I've found ever since you've been around
Your love's put me at the top of the world*

Julie- Im a tuffie now! Lol

I have to say all day today ive been having odd pains. But i aint going there cos last time me and leech were identical and i got a BFN!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Carpenters I love them, such good feeling songs....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh yeah, fabulous song KP, gonna have to play that now.

Another one that DH and I just adore is "Feeling Good" by Muse (well covered by them anyway).  Just makes you feel all kinda smiley and happy inside.

Lou - I think we might very well do that.  Better to get out and about tomorrow and then do the chores on Sunday when the weather is pants.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad you are now planning to get away from the laptop, remember even if we are not online we are thinking of our FF friends hoping they are enjoying their weekends


----------



## CookieSal

KP - respect chick    I'm rubbish at standing up for myself, my old boss was a right pain - seriously grateful that my new one is such a sweetheart.

Faithful - have a lovely weekend babe

Nicksy - I know how you feel lovey and I will be thinking of you over the weekend.  Such a hard journey.  

Lou - where did you get that groovy dancing mutt?  So cute.  


Julie - you gonna be around this weekend?  I will probably pop in and out.  


Hope I didn't miss anyone, I'm rubbish at personals.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Bless you.  I thank God for the day I discovered FF and particularly this thread.  You have all kept me going.  ^cuddleup^

Cookiesal - I expect I will pop in and out this weekend, so will look forward to catching up with you.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cookiesal you get them as an extra for paying to be Charter VIP there are quite a few groovy ones but I can never remember them

        will have to remember this one for Julie for my love puffs


----------



## CookieSal

I don't know how I would cope without FF - I'll have been a FF for a year next month.  Probably the one thing that has stopped me losing the plot totally.   

Lou - they're so sweet


----------



## Leicesterlou

I only joined up to support the site as it has given me so much and thought it is definately worth £20 and fell upon these there are a few more too    this one made me think of you lot and your BMS this week


----------



## Leicesterlou

well I am off to do some cleaning as I am busy all weekend, need to polish, put the hoover round and clean the bathroom ready for the grand showerpod ceremony later have a fab weekend everyone and remember Lou lou luvs ya all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Bye honey, hope you have a fab weekend. Probably will be at work Mon/Tues so won't get to catch up till Wed.  Still I should have some news by then!  Thank you for everything this week.  XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Bye lou! Have a good one!


----------



## KittenPaws

You know i just signed up as a charter vip. I figured i should give back to this wonderful website! xoxo thanks lou! didnt even know about it!


----------



## chocolateellie

Hurrah for the shower ceremony! Have a great weekend. Don't get too pruned up in there!

Speaking of showers, you know, Julie, shower farts are very good, too, due to the echo factor.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Chocolateellie - Wonder if the effects of my lunch will have worn off by tomorrow morning when I shower? He He.  Think we are at risk of having this thread renamed the fluffy friends/parp pals/trumpers/love puff pals/farty friends/windy women/guff gals/chuff chums.


----------



## Nix76

Just got back from a long lunch meeting and am absolutely stuffed now - was a good girl though, though alcohol for me now I'm on the 2WW !

Off home soon, so hope you all have good weekends.

Good luck to our testers, basters & BMS'ers  

Lots of    to everyone else !!

Nix


----------



## Julie Wilts

Byeee Nix - Have a good weekend honey. xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

ooh im still holding on...... feeling ever so tired! 

Need my bed.... im having awful sharp pains..... ouchy!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Hope it's not much longer for you before you can get going hun.  I am really sleepy again today - but then I was awake at 4am to use the toilet and struggled to get back to sleep again.

Hope you have and nice time with your friend, and get to bed soon after to rest up.  Maybe the pains you are having are like the ones I had earlier this week.      they are positive pains for us both.


----------



## KittenPaws

thanks hun, oh i hope so too! Seriously pray for lots & lots of BFPs this time round.

PS check out my pic, its for you!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooh, Kermy-baby (as Miss Piggy says).

I am   ing harder than ever before for all the lovely ladies here, and saying one or two for me.


----------



## KittenPaws

Ok my dear im off.... 

Love to you all.... 

Have a fab weekend


----------



## Julie Wilts

TTFN KP, have a fab weekend my lovely.
XXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

hope you are all well,  had basting done today so am officiall on 2ww test date is 10th May which is when i fly off to Turkey, 

love to all x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

well done marmaladeboo - welcome to the 2ww.  Hope you've got something to celebrate when you go to Turkey!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Welcome to the 2ww Marmaladeboo. X


----------



## KittenPaws

Goodmorning ladies! Ive woken up alive + chirpy today. Bit like the birds outside my window!
Hows everyone? Hope ur all well. Luv 2 all x x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

The joys of living in Dubai we have just had 5 visitor over the past three weeks and that is us now trying to get back to normal  

But I suppose on a positive note is has made this month flying in with AF due next week and then we can get started!!!  

Hope you are all well

Sharry


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, yet again I am troublesome.  Went to bed last night and started to feel really shivery and funny.  This morning I still feel rough - my temperature is up and my bones and joints are hurting.  Is this likely to be connected to tx or am I just unlucky?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

KP - Lovely to hear a chirpy bird this morning  .

Sharry - .  Hello.

Cookiesal - Sorry to hear you are feeling rough again hun.  .  I've not had that with either of my tx's so wonder if you've just caught a bug.

AAM - Sorry to spoil the happy mood we had yesterday, but I am sure AF is on her way.  Sorry for t.m.i. but brown cm on wiping today and really headachey again last night/this am.  Usual symptoms of AF and it's day 22 which is about right for these symptoms.  There is the tiniest amount of hope still left, because I felt sick again this am and couldn't face cereal, but I think it's just in my head.  I was so sure it had worked earlier this week when I had that bleeding and weird pains, but guess things just didn't work out in the end.  .

Well, we are off out to get DD's feet measured to see if she needs new shoes and then we'll be out in the garden, so will pop in again this evening to see who's about.

's &  's to everyone


----------



## KittenPaws

Julie i hate to read + run. But hun plz dnt stress ur self out just yet. I realy hope af doesnt show. Wil log bk on later. Til then lots of love x x x x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies   I haven' been on here for a few days and theres a lot to catch up on.

Julie try not to worry yet about AF, early pregnancy signs and AF signs are very similar and it ain't over til the   arrives.   that she doesn't come for you.

Hi KP glad that you are feeling very chirpy today. Did you decide to go MiL's yesterday or not. I hope you decided to have a hot choc with your friend and have a girly gossip 

Cookie sal sorry that your feeling rough today. I'm not sure what it could be but it sounds like you may have caught a bug. Hope you are resting lots and that your dp is looking after you 

Marmalade..Good luck for your 2ww. Really hope you have good news to go off to Turkey with. Sending you lots of   and   

Hi sharry..Hope your tx comes round quickly. Sounds like we'll be having tx at a similar time. My AF is due next week too 

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned. Hope your all having a good weekend 

Well DH and I have had a lovely day today. We went for a lovely picnic and took our little doggy for a walk in the sun which was lovely. I'm off into Worcester tonight with my BF for her Birthday. I'm going to try my very best not to drink any alcohol. My friend can be very persuasive though. 

Have a good weekend everyone. I'll pop in tomorrow to see if anyone is about

take care

zarzar


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi Everyone,

Not posted for a while but hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  Well I went yest for CD12 scan and it didn't go to plan. Given on CD9 I had 2 follies on left 11 & 8 and 2 follies on right both 8 I was expecting them to have grown nicely. It turned out the 11 had grown to 12 and that was it! Went to see the fertility nurse and blubbed to her for about half hour but assured me everything was fine and increased my Gonal F from 37.5 to 75. Therefore looks like basting is going to be Wed instead of Monday as origionally expected. I am really worrying that they may go crazy now and grow too much by scan on Monday and have to abandon the cycle. Went straight for acupuncture after and blubbed even more to the Chinese doctor who was also really great. She gave me a big hug and told me to stop stressing and promised me she would do her best (bless her). I think what made it worse was the woman doing the scan was not friendly to say the least and I felt awful leaving there. With it being my first cycle of IUI and not that clued up felt like it was a complete disaster. Has anyone else experienced the same thing? Just seem to emotional at the mo and with my boss (single male no girlfriend or kids etc) not knowing and me having to make up excuses for why I need to finish early for scans etc is all getting on top of me now xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies,

Wasn't sure whether to post again today, because I didn't want to inflict my misery on you again.

Hope and Pray - Are you drinking lots of water and using a hot water bottle/wheatbag as well.  That's what I did this month (on a natural cycle/unmedicated) and I'm sure it worked.  I had day 7 scan and had one at 13.5mm already.  I certainly wouldn't blame you at all for being emotional - this is such a big thing for anyone to go through.  

Zarzar - .  Thank you hun, but I'm really very sure now.  Lots of AF cramps today and I've got only the very, very smallest bit of hope left. I'd just rather that the  started before work on Mon if she's going to plague me again this month.

Cookiesal - Hope you are feeling better now hun. .

KP - Thanks for your earlier post my lovely.  I can only kick myself up the  so many times, and I think today I can't do it anymore.

At least the weather has been fab today, and I hope you've all made the most of it.

Hello to anyone else about this weekend.
XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Ladies where r u all hiding? Hope u r all ok.
Julie how u feelin hun?  
Zarzar gr8 to hear from u! I did decide to bypass mils + met my mate. 
Well me me me: ive bn fine to be honest just had af cramps since basting. Dunno? Trying to ignore it! X x x


----------



## hopefulinjersey

Hello ladies

Hope and pray - try not to get too worried about your follicles not growing quick enough.  I had the same thing.  Our first cycle failed but the second has worked and we've got more than we could have hoped for - twins!!

My follicles were 18 and 13.5 and I was feeling really rough.  Was convinced that I'd coughed out the goods, but amazingly it worked.  I had acupuncture as well.

Good luck to you all.

J x


----------



## Hope and Pray

Thanks Julie, Cookiesal and hopefulinjersey for your kind messages  I am feeling much better today about it and just hope tomorrows scan shows an improvement.  Never had a problem in the past with follicle growth so was completely taken back on Fri. Nevermind staying positive and wish everyone on here   as everyone is sooooo supportive. xxx


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Girls
Apologies I haven't been in touch all week.  Have managed to catch up now though. 

KittenPaws 
Hope the cramping is a good sign that everything is moving in the right direction  .  Have you had this before with IUI?  I have only ever had 1 treatment on IUI and I don't think I had much discomfort.  Maybe it is different each time?  Hope you are feeling better

Julie
Am really hoping and sending lots of     that AF gets lost on her broomstick.  I know how hard it can be but there is still a chance of you being pregnant.  Take care of yourself and here's   that it will be good news for you tomorrow. 

Hope & Pray
Hopefully the drugs will have the desired effect for tomorrow and that they are the right size for you to have your treatment  .  I know what you mean about work. I've been ducking and diving around for the past 3 years with hospital appointments. I didn't confide in anyone but this time around I'm not going to worry about taking extra time and if the worse comes to the worse I will tell them.  They are not a very understanding company so I would probably be shooting myself in the foot but it is more important that you relieve the stress around this time.  Sorry your having a hard time of it.    I try to fit everything in my lunch breaks which isn't always possible but hopefully to date no-one has noticed. 

Lillybee
I think we are around the same time. When is your expected baste date?  

Maramaladeboo
Best of luck with the 10th May.  Sending lots of   your way

Sorry if I have missed anyone.  I have my first scan tomorrow cd7.  Am so worried that I too may miss out because of the bankholiday......has anyone else had basting past day cd11?  Am I worring unncessarily.  I suppose it will depend on the follicles tomorrow.  

Good luck to all and take care 
Kitty


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Well, it's over for me.  I did do a test this morning, quite honestly because I just wanted to at least feel that I'd got to test.  I know that my AF will be here in the next couple of days, and with no suprises it was a BFN this morning.  I'm actually feeling much better that I tested, as I knew yesterday that it wasn't to be.  DH and I have talked a little today about whether to take a month off to just get mentally strong again, but not sure yet if we are going to.  Problem is with my DX time is really running out and I'm scared to miss a month and then find that's it for all my eggs.  

Well enough about me.  Hope you are all having lovely weekends - guess you must be because there aren't many of you about. It's been much nicer weather than I expected, especially today, and we have made the most of it.

Back to work for me tomorrow, so at least I can focus on something else for the next couple of days, and I'll be checking in during the evenings to see how everyone is.

Take care,
XXXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Julie honey im so so sorry. Im here if u need to talk.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi KP, Julie, Kitty Doot and anyone else that is around.

I just updated my diary and thought I would have a quick look to see what the weekend ladies have been up to. I didn't want to read and run Julie after I saw your post. I'm so sorry hun, I know that with all of the signs you had last week it must have raised your hopes, as it would have mine, and I know how upset you must be feeling now. I don't know what the next stage is for you with your DX but make sure that look after yourself and that you do what is best for you, your dh and dd. Hope work is ok for you over the next couple of days. Much love and   

Kitty, if it's any help, my tx has always been round CD13/14. They should be able to give you an idea at your scan tomorrow.

H&P, good luck for tomorrow, keep that hot water bottle on your tum, it has always seemed to help me.  

Going to leave it here for tonight otherwise I'll still by typing in an hour!

 to all.


----------



## kitty doot

Hey WiggyWoo
Thanks for the advice.  I'll know more tomorrow.  Am going to now drink litres of water for the rest of the week! 

Best of luck to you as I see from your diary that you only have a few days left on the 2ww!.  Let's hope it's a bfp! Not sure if it is true for all but when I had my last IUI they told me I could test on CD27. Not sure if that is applicable to everyone going through the treatment.

Lots of   and bubbles being sent your way.

good luck to all those going for scans and treatments this week.
Kittyx


----------



## Keri

Hi girls

Can i join you?

Bit of history~ I'm 29 and have PCOS and DH 35, we have a Clomid baby boy (well I say baby, he's 2 and half).  In July last year we discovered that DH has cancer and so we banked some  (10 straws) for future use.  That future use is now upon us!

We visited our Fertility Clinic on friday and DH has had his baseline tests (just bloods) and I'm now on Cyclogest pessaries (aren't they just delightful!) to bring on AF as it's very irregular.  So I phone in when it does arrive and off we go!  Baselines first and then hopefully treatment soon after.

So girls, any tips/advice to get through this.  Things to start doing NOW

Hope to get to know you all, if I can keep up with you!

Good luck to all 

Keri xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Leech how are you feeling hun?  Hope you have been better over the weekend and enjoyed the 

Julie - so sorry about your BFN   

Welcome Keri...

Everybody else good morning I think it may be quiet without Julie today


----------



## zarzar

Morning everyone

Hi Lou did you have a good weekend? It was lovely and sunny on sat and it was so nice. I even thought abour getting my sandles out...We need more sun though  

Julie so sorry it was a bfn for you. I was   that this would be the month for you. Good luck for whtaever you decide to do next and loike wiggy said make sure you look after yourself and ake the right decision for you and your family 

Hi Kerri welcome to the thread. Good luck with your tx, your little one looks adorable. Not sure about having any tips..I just try and eat lots of fruit and veg and drink plenty of water. I'm sure other people will be able to give you better advice than that though 

Hi Kitty Good luck for your scan today. Hope its good news  

Well i'm just about to go for my weigh in at SW. Really   that i have lost. I've been ever so good all wekk


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

Hope you all had a nice weekend.


Keri - welcome, sorry you've had a rough couple of years, hope that your DH is responding well to treatment.  My friends DH had cancer and they had a little girl by iui so I hope it works for you too.

Julie - I'm sorry it hasn't worked for you hun, but remember until AF actually arrives there is still a glimmer of hope.  I felt awful last time and didn't feel like carrying straight on, but I'm glad i did in the end, I think waiting around for a  month would have been worse.  

Hope and Pray - Hope your follies grow,  I'm sure Amandalofi  had the same problem with the cycle that she ended up with a bfp and twins!!

wiggywoo - hope you get a bfp this week.

AAM - No symptoms although it hasn't been a week yet!  Don't think it's going to work, so am planning my life and quite looking forward to getting on with it a way!! Not sure how I'll feel when AF actually comes though!!!

Zarzar - Hi your post just popped up, hope you get a nice loss at SW


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar Had a great weekend thanks although too much alcohol and got some sunburn from Saturday and so fallen off my diet and feeling bloated today, but AF is due next week so hoping she can take some of the blame    To be honest it was all worth it though.....  We will see what the damage is tomorrow night, then plan on being really good all week until Friday my friend's funeral which will be more drinking...

How about you, how are you doing  Don't blame you for thinking of getting your sandals out.

Hey Faithful - good to hear you sound positive hun


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls!

Julie - sorry to hear it was a BFN hun  

How's everyone else doing today ??

I am getting rubbish at personals lately - so sorry, my brain is just a bit frazzled right now. 

Nix.


----------



## spacedust

Hi,
I introduced myself last month as i hoped to start iui then, but the dates didn't work out.  ready to start now, and my temp dropped this am, so am expecting af today.  strange to feel excited about getting af instead of blue...  I am 36, dh 42, unexplained if and going to Bourn Hall.
Keri good luck and your dd is lovely!
oh and i got my sandals out too early, we went walking through the woods and caught in the rain!
good luck and take care all ...
Spacedust x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning everyone,

Hi lou, nix, faithfull, zarzar and spacedust! 

Monday morning.... started ok then i swear in the space of 1 hour....

1. Walking into work i see a pg woman smoking 
2. get into work and am handed a card & collection for a woman going on maternity leave 
3. A girl who works (locum staff) here, married last year comes in (havent seen her for ages) she is pg. Announced it to everyone (its very obvious)... gutted 

what a lovely start!


----------



## Nix76

KP -    Life just sucks sometimes doesn't it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP, typical to see things like that on your  but try to put it out of your mind hun.  How was the weekend?


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww thanks hun...

Yeah weekend was really nice. Saturday night went out for dinner at this really nice indian rest. in the city. Then we watched The Eye at the cinema in Leicester Square. After that got some yummy ice cream from Haagen Daaz and strolled down to embankment. It was a lovely evening, just nice to be us again. Without all this tx dragging along beside us.

Sunday- vegged out. Didnt do much but watched ALOT of junk on TV. Made a big roast dinner, Jamie Olivers roast chicken recipe with rosemary & lemon potatos, yorkshire puds, roasted carrots and lots of yummy gravy!

That was my weekend!

You sound like you had a busy one!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP now my mouth is watering at your dinner yesterday hun.  Yes we had a busy one, DH is at home ill think he has a bug...


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww bless him. Hope he gets better. 

Im hungry already too!


----------



## zarzar

Morning KP, Nix and Spacedust 

KP You sound like you had a lovely weekend with your DH. Sometimes it's really nice to just go out on a date and have alovely evening by yourself wher you can forget about everything

Nix how are you getting on on your 2ww. I hope its going quickly for you 

Spacedust good luck for your tx 

Lou your weekend sounds good too. I'm glad it was worth it..Don't worry about your diet you'll soon get back on track  Hope your DH feel better soon

Well i've lost 2lbs this week so i'm chuffed with that. I'm on target for 1/2 stone before tx starts again. AF is due any day though so i'll have to see if i can stick to being good over the next week.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done Zarzar, 2lbs is fab


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh well done zarzar! Excellent stuff... Im just kindof being as good as i can without adding stress during tx. 

It was lovely to be honest. I think sometimes i view us as "the couple in the family with no kids". It always frames who we are, but its not who we are at all. Its a part of us. So i guess it was nice to be the old us again! 

I feel like a jacket potato today! Yum yum...... Had my weetabix for breaky...


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Zarzar - yey for the weight loss


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds like Saturday was fab so glad you had an excellent time KP.  Very healthy m'dear, I had beans on toast for brekkie and brought some fruit strawberries, grapes and bananas which I am going to prepare in a minute not sure what to have for lunch....


----------



## zarzar

Thank you  

KP you and your DH are still 'you' even if you have kids its still important to find time to be 'you' again..it shouldn't define who you are

Right thats enough of ebing deep; menu today

Honey and wholemeal toast
(few jaffa cakes as a treat)
Lunch?
turkey and red pepper burgers for dinner


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh your dinner sounds yummy! 

I dont know what to have for dinner tonight!


----------



## Nix76

Well done on the 2lb loss Zarzar !!   I've got weigh in tonight, but don't think I've done very well this week - can't stress about the 2ww and dieting at the same time!

KP - I know what you mean.  I am starting to feel as we are the couple in our group of friends who the the ones without kids.  Not a nice feeling is it!

Well, AAM:  not much to report so far on this 2WW really.  Feeling a bit sick today and got cramps in my tummy, but feels a bit like food poisoning cramps if you know what I mean rather than AF cramps.  Sure nothing at all to do with the IUI.   I've got AGES till test day - my clinic say if no AF after 17 days then do a test!  Why so long ?!?!?!?!?!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - scrummy dinner, not sure what I will have if DH is still ill, might go shopping and find something....

Nix - we are the same but in a way lucky because most of our friends had kids young so they are all grown up now, which helps me not seeing the babies etc, not sure why your clinic say 17days hun, mine said 14 days what day you you get basted was it early for your cycle?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Nix - was going to ask the same question Lou asked!! It might be because of meds, did you have any after basting.  If not then maybe it's just to save having people on the phone to the nurses too early!!!


----------



## Nix76

Lou - most of our friends have left getting married and having kids quite late really, so we are in the midst of pregnancies and babies right now.  One of my closest friends is 7.5 months PG at the moment which I find quite difficult and I hate myself for that! 

No, I think I was basted quite late actually - CD16, which makes me CD20 today.  I was always a bit of a slow grower on clomid and do have quite long cycles anyway.  I only ever got to test day once on clomid though. 

Faithfully - not had any meds after basting.  I am wondering if it's that reason actually, to save lots of false results or something!


----------



## KittenPaws

Nix- my clinic says blood test day 14 or wait till day 17 for HPT i dont know why? But thats what they say. So of course im going for blood test. I find it easier as its a definate as opposed to the hellish worry of what if the HPT is wrong! Etc.... When u testing hun?


----------



## Nix76

KP - don't get the option of bloods at my clinic, so it's a HPT for me.  When am I testing ?  July 2009 it feels like, but it's actually May 10th I think.  Although I have a big works do on the 9th so will be testing then if AF not showed her face by then .  When's test day for you ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

All this talk of testing is making me nervous  

Nix - I don't envy you hun having your close friend 7.5mths pg, I can only imagine how you feel about that, the only one I had to deal with is my SIL and they had been trying for some time and I think because me and my Brother are so close I was really happy for them, but other people I have felt hatred for....


----------



## KittenPaws

feels like that doesnt it!  I am testing next tuesday the 6th. Its okay as i have a busy weekend and am taking the tuesday off aswell. Nice long weekend!


----------



## Nix76

KP - will have everything crossed for you hun.........


----------



## KittenPaws

I know all this talk of testing is making me hungry and nervous! LOL


----------



## KittenPaws

My SIL is due any day now, and im dredding it. Because my luck is she will have her baby the same day i get a BFN. Yes i am Mrs Positivity. LOL

I dont get on with her at all, and shes a cow! 

Hey lou, im now a VIP member  - how do i get all those funky pics like you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies here you go KP, glad to see you have joined up it is so worth every penny isn;t it. I can't believe you test next week, my life feels as though it is flashing past my eyes at the moment for some reason....


----------



## KittenPaws

Why? What happened?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nothing has happened I just can't believe we are in May next week and a week on Saturday I get my appt, that's when time will start to stand still again for me...


----------



## Nix76

That's exactly how it feels Lou.  Its like you have your life in 2 week cycles and spend so much time wishing it away and then killing time waiting for it to pass !!

let's hope it's all worth it for all of us !!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP you found the pics then hun, love your raspberries...


----------



## KittenPaws

You like em? 2 girl rasberries and a boy! LOL. 

My grandma reckons im having twins!  

Oh Lou im excited for you.... cant believe its gone so quick too, it felt like yesterday you had months to go!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP, are you ready for twins hun....  My how life can change hey.  I am   that I go on 10th May and can start May/June time but we will see....


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All

Sorry haven't been on for ages and ages but we've had a bit of an upset. At our last IUI DH's sample was really poor (less than 1million good'uns) and the clinic rang me last week to say that the consultant didn't want to let us continue. He wanted to put us straight on the waiting list for IVF. 

I was so upset - not sure why as I've always thought we were just killing time with IUI until we get to IVF anyway. But hearing someone tell me that we couldn't go ahead with our last IUI was gutting.

Anyway once I pulled myself together I fought back. DH's sample was terrible but in Jan it was loads better (8 million) so I argued it was just an abberation and no reason why his next sample shouldn't be better. I actually managed to persuade them that if he does another sample and its OK then they will let me have my last IUI. Can't believe I won!!

Went and collected pot and form this morning and DH will give sample tomorrow - he's had no alcohol for 2 weeks and eating loads of fish and veg and wellman vits. So keep everything crossed for strong  

We've also decided that if the sample is OK then we'll have a go at a couple of private IUI's while we wait for IVF - just cos its loads cheaper.

Sorry for lack of personals but I don't stand a hope of catching up having been away for a while.

Nix, KP and all you other 2WWaiters - hope you're not going too  
Wishing you all        

Julie -   sorry to hear about your BFN. I know how you feel about time running out, so frustrating! But I found it really helped having a month between treatments to chill out and get prepared mentally for the next go.

zarzar - well done for the weightloss   I'm in awe of anyone that can stick to a diet. I always always give in!

Hope you are all having a good day ladies
Love Essex Girlie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done EG for fighting and winning   Just   that you get an excellent sample tomorrow hun, keep us posted


----------



## KittenPaws

EG! Lovely to hear from you. goodluck for tomorow! 

Lou- im ready for anything! One, twins, triplets, a whole litter.... bring it on! I told mum already she best be ready to become my live in nanny!


----------



## Leicesterlou

so glad this time round you seem alot more positive hun


----------



## KittenPaws

positive yes. But no more sure than i was the last time. I havent a scoody doo (clue) whether its worked or not!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am   it is your time hun....


----------



## KittenPaws

Your so sure ... lets hope lots of BFPs this time round


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes let's hope, god it's really quite on here today and no sign of Leech, hope your ok hun


----------



## KittenPaws

I know wheres leechy hiding??  

PS loving my new little pics.....


----------



## Nix76

Just back from lunch.  Homemade carrot and pepper soup - surprisingly yummy!

EG - good to hear from you hun and pleased to hear that you got your own way with Satha.  I bet that doesn't happen too often !!!!!  Am always here if you want to talk hun  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix your soup sounded lovely, was it easy to make??


----------



## Nix76

Really easy Lou !  Let me know if you're interested and I'll PM you the info.  I swear it's the soup that has been the key to me losing weight !


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

just popped on whilst on my lunch break, 

Julie so sorry hunni    
Zarzar well done on the weight loss 

Hello to everyone else, will catch up more when i get home and have more time x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix please pm me, are you doing sw??


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think this is correct, sorry if not and pm your update, lots of tx happening at the moment, here's to lots more 


UPDATE

Starting treatment 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Hope and Pray - CD9 scan on tues 22nd April.
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Lillibee - 23.4.08 scan lots of follicles next scan 29.4.08 - may be basted a week on friday!!! 
Kitty doot - CD2 (after a 60day wait) scan 28.04.08 


On the 2WW  PUPO 
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08 
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08
Nicksy - TEST Date 06.05.08
Kittenpaws - TEST Date 06.05.08
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 07.05.08
Cookiesal - TEST Date 07.05.08
Nix76 - TEST date 09.05.08??
Marmaladeboo - TEST date 9.05.08

Inbetween treatment 
Buntyboo - starting June/July
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou  - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08
Babycake20 - starting July08

IUI Bumps 
Leech scan - 2d scan 14.05.08
Amandalofi - TWINS!!!   
Chocolatellie - Natural


----------



## Nix76

Lou, have PM'd you hun.

I'm gonna test on the 9th I think.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, I have updated you on the list and thanks for the receipe, will definately be trying it out when I get my   in gear 

Well I will be off home shortly, not sure I want to go home today my friend is coming back to stay in the house (right opposite my house) until the funeral on Friday as she was catholic and was what she wanted but she is due to be arriving around the same time I get home, not looking forward to it at all, might leave a little early and then go out for the evening....


----------



## KittenPaws

Lou you are a star! Thanks for the list hun. 

Okay i have dinner planned out... Stir fry beef with peppers, baby corn, mange tout, bean sprouts, carrot, broccoli with a garlic and soy dressing. served with a little portion of steamed rice. YUMMO!


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww sorry hun. maybe you should leave early....   Youve got my number if you need me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks KP, funny enough left my mobile at home today, DH asked me if I was going to pay my last respects last night said I just can't done it once before for a little girl I babysat for 8 years ago and I had nightmares for months afterwards.  I will be fine, I just think the realisation might sink in....


----------



## Nix76

Lou - be thinking of you tonight hun    Only you can decide if you want to go and pay your respects hun, don't feel pressured into going if you don't feel up to it.  

KP - your dinner sounds fab!  Think we're having king prawns in tomato and garlic sauce with wholewheat spaghetti.


----------



## KittenPaws

I will be honest with you ive never done it, and i think it would be so hard to do. 

Lou you do what you are comfortable with, everyone says goodbye in their own way. I hope that the pain gets easier for you and everyone else.


----------



## Nix76

It's a very personal decision I think and never easy.  

AAM:  feeling quite sick and still got those cramps in my tummy.  THink I might have a bug    Soooooo bored of feeling ill.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear Nix, my DH had that last night although he says he feels better now, I could so with some tummy bug to clear my gained weight.  Have a good evening ladies


----------



## KittenPaws

im having cramps at the mo too nix, feels like heart burn too. 

Bye Lou, take it easy... xx


----------



## Nix76

KP - I suffered from heartburn when I had the pregnyl jabs before when I was taking clomid.  Horrible !!  Remegels are quite good.


----------



## KittenPaws

Really i was on pregnyl this month?! I feel like crap again... bad bad headache! Arrrgh


----------



## Nix76

Yep - the pregnyl made me feel bloated and tired and gave me heartburn.  Hopefully with you though, it's PG symptoms and not pregnyl horridness !


----------



## KittenPaws

*i should be so lucky!  *


----------



## Hope and Pray

Afternoon Ladies,

Well just got back from CD15 scan and it is game over! The follies have got smaller since Friday even tho they increased my Gonal F over the weekend. It all seems so crazy cause left to their own devices the follies grow fine. Ah well...was really disappointed when I saw the fertility nurse but at least I can have a good drink the bank holiday weekend and not make up excuses why I am not drinking on my friends hen party! At least this cycle hasn't counted as one go so going to try next time with Clomid even tho it sends me   as had a definite follie at CD12.

Hope you are all keeping   and will hope to catch up soon  xxx

P.s absolutely loving the diaries ladies....keep them up and am   there are lots of BFP.


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww hun im so sorry. It such a hard thing. Hope next one you get your BFP! Make sure you enjoy your weekend!


----------



## KittenPaws

*This is a love and happy dance for all my IUI buddies*


----------



## Nix76

Sorry this cycle didn't work out hope and pray!  Make sure you enjoy the bank holiday weekend !!!

KP    Like your little dance. 

I'm hoping to escape soon, so have a good evening ladies - see you all tomorrow. 

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

im escaping too....

Heres some more for the night log on ladies...  
                       

Julie- I hope work wasnt too painful, we really missed you today

Leech- Hope you are feeling okay.. missed you aswell. Love to little creme egg! 

Everyone else lots of


----------



## Essex girlie

KP -     I'm glad you're making the most of your access to more smilies! Don't overdo it or they'll start rationing you!

Hope and pray - sorry to hear about the follies hun, but at least you haven't wasted a turn. Better luck next time girl and make the most of the BH weekend!

Nix - hope your tum feels better tomorrow and thanks for the PM hun  

Have a lovely evening ladies


----------



## CookieSal

Hello ladies,

Just got in from work and tackled the washing up - bless her DP has been a sweetheart and I haven't lifted a finger since last wed but I think she must have gone on strike last night as the kitchen looked as if a bomb had dropped.

Thankfully I have got over whatever that horrible fluey thing was I was struggling with over the weekend.

Hope and Pray - sorry this one has been a non-starter, it's all so fickle.  

KP - lovin your dancin critters babe.    Sending you lots of love and    

Lou - glad you had a great weekend chick - can you amend my test date?  It's 09 May (same as Nix's) - not that I plan on buying a test, I see no point since this whole cycle has been horrendous and I would need the most determined beans in the world for anything to come out of it.  

Marmelade, Zar zar, Leech, Ellie and everyone else - dangerous to start personals as I know I will forget someone (love you all!) - hope you're all doing OK. xxx

Right time to go update my very dull diary!


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
Hope all doing Ok! -I have just finished my clomod course thank god - it was awful sapped all my energy and gave me really nasty headaches. Dissnt realise how bad it had made me feel til today when it has obviuosly come out of my bllod stream. I had energy and no headaches and was smiling. Have don emy two injections days 5 and 7 . Have y second scan tomorrow morning o check th efollicles are growing and that there are not too many or none at all!!! - so fingers and toes all crossed. Am trying to visualise them gowing and thinking more postviely in general. Will let you all know how it goes. Kittydoo asked for when tx is - no sure but think Friday? - guess depends on the old follicles.Am hopng and prayingthat we get to the tx stage. No reasons why we shouldnt.But the body is such a fickle thing isnt it!?.

ANyway - hope everyone else is doing as well as can be expected - is anyone else on their iui cycle day 8 same as me?
LillyBee


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Blimey, have been away for a day and i've had 5 pages to read!!!!

Will try and keep up, promise!

Nix~ Your soup sounds lush, can i be cheeky and ask for the recipe??

Lou~ Can you add me to the list, hope to start treatment in June, just waiting for baselines to be done at mo, waiting for AF to rear her head.  Hope you didn't run into the lady from across the road hun xx

Lillybee~ Good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

Hope and Pray~ so sorry to hear it's game over for this cycle but hope next one brings nice juicy follicles for you

KittenPaws~ Hope your headache's gone, i hate them and always get them when i drink all that water you are supposed to, it's like everything in me gets diluted and it results in a whopper headache

Zarzar~ Well done on the weight loss

DH and I have been to the Trafford centre today shopping and generally spending time together whilst Brody was with his nanny's (they share his childcare on mon/tues) and we loved it, had a spot of lunch out and then back home this afternoon.  Had my last glass of wine last night and now we enter detox mode!  2 litres of water every day and plenty of fruit and ved (hence asking Nix for the carrot soup recipe!)

Just wishing AF to arrive so i can ring the clinic and get things underway, all this waiting around is terrible isn't it girls and just know the 2ww is going to be awful too.  When pg with Brody at least we had xmas and new year to take our minds off things!  Hey ho

Love to all and will be back soon

Keri xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Couldn't bear not to post, but can I be excused from personal's today?  I'm whacked after a very long and full on day at work.  Not allowed to divulge all the details on what happens at work but it's been an emotionally draining day (nothing to do with me for a change).  It included news of someone who had a m/c over the weekend (thanks to my boss for telling me about that  ).

Feeling stronger today (despite work), and still trying to work out whether to take a month off or not.  DH and I would like to have a weekend away just the 2 of us, but we kind of need the money for the next tx.  Will wait till AF arrives fully before we decide what to do.

Thanks to everyone for their lovely words & I'm pinning all my hopes on you lovely ladies still waiting to test.
Will pop in again tomorrow night to see how everyone is.

Lots of 's &  's.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies

just done a long post with personals and DH tripped over my wire just as I pressed post and i lost the lot   

Basically was wishing everyone well and sending out    to those who needed them


----------



## Wiggywoo

Evening ladies,

Unfortunately it's a bfn from me today, AF appeared this morning, a bit of a surprise I thought I'd have another day or two yet. Feel ok, but not in a chatty mood so will love you and leave you all tonight. Will check back in a couple of days to see how you are all getting on.   that there will be some bfp's soon, there's loads of you on the 2ww.


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Girls

WiggyWoo
Just read your diary. Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Life sucks sometimes.  They say that the drugs are still in your system for a number of months so hopefully you'll get lucky on your holiday with the family in tow. 

Julie
A weekend away sounds ideal.  A change of scenery won't erase the feeling but at least you have something to look forward to.

Hope & Pray - Sorry to hear your news.  It just feels like such a betrayal when your body doesn't do what you want it to do and you can't just go out and buy the thing that you want most in the world. 

ZarZar - Well done on your weight loss  . I'm with WW and have to go tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it but it keeps me from tucking into the Baileys truffles hiding in my cupboard.  

Lillybee I am on day7 so we should know around the same time all going well.  Had my scan and only 1 follicle on one side of 12.5 and some smaller ones the other side but every hopeful that this will improve by Wednesday.  Not sure if they will do a basting on one follicle?  More lovely injections to look forward to....but if it does the trick then bring it on! 

Leicester Lou
Hope the wake went OK (I think that is what your friend was having). People will understand whatever you decide to do. 

Nix, KP, essex Girly, Spacecadet, Keri, CookieSal,marmaladeboo hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday. 
Take care 
KittyDx


----------



## zarzar

Morning ladies  

Hi Julie Sounds like you had a dramatic day at work yesterday and i'm glad you are feeling stronger. I agree that a weekend away would do you so much good. It will give you a chance to properly recharge your batteries. I hope you get to have a little break  

Hi Wiggy sorry to hear of your bfn. You know where we are if you do feeli like chatting. Lots of love  

H&P sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandoned. That really sucks doesn't it. I spend every month fearing that my cycle will be abandoned because i always seem to ovulate around the weekend. I hope your next cycle brings you more luck  

Lilybee good luck with your scan today GFG  

Lou i hope yesterday evening went ok and you did what you felt was right for you  

Hi Kitty, marmalade, Faithful, KP, Leech, Amanda, Ellie, nix, cookie sal and anyone else i've forgot

Well AF is due anyday from today..I think it will either be today or thursday (hoping its thursday as should have mid week ovulation then) so a stay away AF dance would be good  

have a good day everyone..think we're going to be having rain again today  

take care

zarzar


----------



## amandalofi

Hi everyone - hope you are all well.

Zarzar -     for you (until you want it that is!)

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all,

wiggywoo -   so sorry for your BFN. Hope you're OK, you know where we are if you need to vent!

OK all the rest of you 2WWaiters - the pressures on now,   we want to see some more BFP's right?       

AAM - left DH this morning with pot to 'do his thing' and get it to the hospital. Just   that his   count has gone up and we can get our last go of IUI. London is flippin' miserable this morning, dark and lashing it down so I'm sitting at my desk with big mug of earl grey, toasted bagel with marmalade and bare feet (while my socks dry off on the radiator).

Right off to do some work - have a fantastic day ladies!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wiggly - sorry about your   

Zarzar - how were the burgers? I plan on making some at the weekend but with beef, so would be keen to hear how they were

Morning to everybody else  I hope I have the list correct now??

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Lillibee - 23.4.08 scan lots of follicles next scan 29.4.08 - may be basted a week on friday!!! 
Kitty doot - CD2 (after a 60day wait) scan 28.04.08

On the 2WW PUPO  
Wigglywoo - TEST Date 30.04.08 
Julie Wilts - TEST Date 01.05.08 
Soozy1 - TEST Date 01.05.08
Nicksy - TEST Date 06.05.08
Kittenpaws - TEST Date 06.05.08
Faithfullyhoping - TEST Date 07.05.08
Cookiesal - TEST Date 09.05.08
Nix76 - TEST date 09.05.08??
Marmaladeboo - TEST date 9.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting June/July
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08
Babycake20 - starting July08
Hope and Pray - starting June08
Keri - starting June08

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan - 2d scan 14.05.08
Amandalofi - TWINS!!! 
Chocolatellie - Natural


----------



## Soozy1

Morning girlies!

Not been around for a while.  Loads to catch up on.

Julie and Wiggywoo - really sorry to hear about your BFN's.

I test in next couple of days - felt really positive until yesterday and then completely lost the plot!  Feeling very emotional and as if AF is about to arrive.  Exactly how i felt last time!  Not holding much hope.

Good luck and thinking of the rest of you with scans, basting etc 

Soozy x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning everyone. 

Wiggy so sorry about your BFN. It sux. 

Im sorry this morning is AAM post and contains TMI if your icky look away.... Last night i woke up had some odd cramps and went toilet , i had a watery type blood stain the size of 2 10p coins on my knickers. Nothing when i wipe.  Its not usual for me. 

I think its not going to work. I woke up feeling that week before AF feeling too. 

Then i fell over on the way to work, slipped on the moss crap that grows on the concrete, fell and cried because i thought if it hasnt worked it definately wont now.  

Its one of those days.


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

EG - when does DH receive the results of his sa test ??   

Keri - have PM'd you the recipe hun. 

How's everyone doing this morning ?

AAM: Still got crampy tummy pains and indigestion/heartburn - can't tell if it's a side effect of the pregnyl or if I've caught a bug. Sooo bored of feeling ill.

KP - just saw your post hun.  Sorry you're feeling crap.  Don't give up hope yet!  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP don't think falling over will make any difference although it doesn't feel like it, those raspberries are strong   

Thanks for the kind messages about my friend, she came home yesterday and will stay at home until Friday when the funeral is, I have decided not to go and see her whilst she is at home.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning girls

Just lost post  

wiggywoo - sorry for you bfn   I really hope it happens for you soon.

KP - You never know it could be implantation bleeding, it takes  a week for implantation, I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily but it's worth staying positive hun. Falling over at this stage wouldn't make any difference, I think that only counts when you've got a bump!!! I know how you feel though I'm feeling quite negative today too, I think it's that 1 week to go syndrome.

Hi everyone else


----------



## zarzar

Lou i didn't have the burgers last night in the end but i'm having them tonight. I made them a few weeks ago and they were really nice. I should think they would be yummy done with beef too. it feels so naughty having them because it feels like they should be mega syns 

KP i wouldn't give up hope yet..i agree with Faithful it could be implantation. I wouldn't worry about falling over either. try to keep positive  

Essex hope your DH's sample was good today and you get to have you go at iui. Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Faithful i hope you can keep positive too...you still have a week to go. I'm keeping everything crossed for you too 

Hi Nix..sorry your still feeling [email protected] Try and take it easy 

Well i think AF is definately going to arrive today..I've been such a cranky moo this morning and i'm so darn hungry. i think its going to be difficult to stick to my diet this week


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for that Zarzar, I have decided this morning I need to get back into the swing of things and I am going shopping later and picking up ingredients for the chilli and the burgers out of the magazine, thought I would cook them at the weekend.


----------



## zarzar

Thats a good idea Lou..I really like doing the recpies and they're usually really tasty and simple to do. I usually plan my meals for the week and then i know what i'm having when and i make sure i have all the ingrediants so i only have to go shopping once. It seems to be working so far anyway.


----------



## KittenPaws

thanks guys, i just ate some cake which has improved the mood! 

Lou glad your feeling bit better.


----------



## zarzar

mmm cake


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP glad the cake has made you feel better, I have got a bubbling sensation in my tummy I hope it's just too much acid and I am not going to get this bug that is going around....


----------



## KittenPaws

lou you prayed for the bug yesterday- oh no!


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls,

Still working out of the office so not getting on here as much as I would like!

Lou - Hope you are feeling ok hun!  Enjoy your shopping!!

Julie - I am so sorry to hear your news and that you had a crappy day at work.  I am thinking about you honey and sending lots of love!

Wiggy - Sorry to hear about your BFN - thinking about you  

KP - That could be implantation bleeding so try not to worry.  Its awful falling over isn't it?  You feel such a  

Soozy - Good luck for your testing in a few days - lets hope you get a  

Hope & Pray -  I am so sorry that your treatment had to be abandoned - I know we have PM'd a few times and I am really gutted for you.  But just think PMA for next month!!

Hi Faithful, Nix, Amanda, Zarzar, EG, Kitty and Marmalade (and anyone else I have missed) it is a nightmare trying to catch up with everyone. 

I know what you mean about this 1 week negativity in the 2WW - I am really trying to stay positive.  My boobs are still really hurting and I get the odd crampy pain.  I am also really really knackered but I am trying to not read too much into anything because I end up getting so obsessed!!

God we need some    on here don't we? 

Love

Nic 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know KP, to be honest I think it is all the crap that has been passing through my mouth and too much acid


----------



## faithfullyhoping

peppermint tea for you Lou


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah yes didn't think of that I think we have some in the work kitchen so will go and get some


----------



## KittenPaws

im hungry already!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

me too, ham salad and Jacket pot for me!

Looks like it's going to start raining here soon, dd had to go to school in sandals this morning as couldn't find her school shoes, oops!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Its already raining here....


----------



## KittenPaws

Im off to feed my face! yummy !


----------



## emnjo

hey girls!!
i am 8dpo does anyone know if thrush is an early pregnancy symptom??


----------



## zarzar

Hi emnjo I think thrush is quite common in pregnancy but i'm not sure about it being a sign. Sorry i've not been much help. Hope someone else can come and offer you more help


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Emnjo I would tend to agree with Zarzar, I know its easy for me to say but try not to anaylse everything it will drive you nuts


----------



## *grace

Hi Girls, 
Sorry that I'm so rubbish at doing personals, but I only get to log on once in a while & its hard to keep up with everyone!!  Sorry to hear about the few BFNs here this month. I'm on the dreaded 2WW also, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked. Couldn't resist doing a test this morning ( bit early 13dpo), & it was a BFN. I would have thought I would get a little faint line if a baby in there. Also feel familiar AF pains. 
Oh well, third time lucky I suppose & blowing lots of babydust to all those still in with a chance 


Grace xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Grace, sorry to hear about your BFN   but good to hear you being


----------



## Leicesterlou

Very quiet on here today, well my heartburn has finally gone and now I am leaving for the day to go and get my healthy food  

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## KittenPaws

I know bit quiet. ive been a busy bee. 

Bye Lou, glad you feel better hun. Will try and chat more tomorow.     

KP


----------



## Nix76

Night Lou !

Quick question for you Puregon girlies - have you noticed any difference in your skin ?  I've always had quite good skin but have got a few spotss come up on my cheeks.  They're not proper spots but like pimples under the skin if you know what I mean ?!


----------



## KittenPaws

NIX OH MY GOD! I swear i have the same thing! Im tempted to take a pic and show you! lol. 

On my cheeks only i have little spots like dots but not pimples, and i have had seriously dryed out patches on my face. Its so funny you said that cos at lunchtime i was telling my friend about it. I blamed it on the drugs! 

When i take my makeup off when i get home the bumps are very noticable as they are reddish in colour.


----------



## Nix76

Yup, that's exactly the same thing !  Spooky !!!!

Did you use Puregon or Pregnyl ?  Am racking my brains, but seem to recall you weren't on puregon ?!?!


----------



## KittenPaws

i was! i had letrozole tablets, puregon pen jabs & pregnyl injection! im a coctail of drugs lol


----------



## Nix76

oops sorry - my brain is mush at the moment !

Must be either the puregon or pregnyl then.  I am a real stunner at the moment - bumpy cheeks, bloated tummy and BAD wind    Soooo sexy !!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Me too! Gorgeous. Bumpy cheeks & flakey skin- SCORE!!!


----------



## Nix76

Our DH's are lucky, lucky men !!

Right, I'm off soon. Have a good night girls - back tomorrow !

Nix


----------



## KittenPaws

me too...

night night all xoxo


----------



## LillyBee

Hello all,at
Just come back from my scan day 9. Not great news am afraid - but not a complete disaster either. Nurse just said oh y god when she looked at the follicles on the us. There are millions of the buggers!!!! on both ovaries. she is worried now that I will have too many i.e more than 4 so she wont do the TX  as high risk of multiple births- so really disappointed - although there is still hope as she said that there are a couple of follies that are bigger than the others so we have to hope that the FSH(last shot tonight) targets those and not the others.I have to go in for another scan on Friday and then we see if the two or three have grown without the others - please please . If it has to be abandoned I dot know what the'll do as am on a low dose of clomid and FSH! - maybe a natural cycle would be best next month. Ayway- its not over til its over - so we still have a chance of doing it this month. Plus shouls be grateful that I have all these follicles shouldnt I?. Would love to hear if anyone else has had this -reaction - FertNurse said I have senstive ovaries - maybe had too many Brazil nuts!!. will let you know how it goes on friday - but fingers and toes all crossed.


----------



## CookieSal

Did I miss everyone?  Not going to attempt personals this evening as am a bit knackered and am ready for some food.  

Still bloated and bladder still recovering from whatever they did during the follie reduction - attacked me with a chain saw it feels like!  

Will update my diary for anyone out there who needs help sleeping  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

I'm just hopeless at the moment, so please can I be excused from all the personals tonight?  Just a few though .....

Wiggwoo -  .  I am truly so very, very sorry for you honey.  I would accept my BFN this month if all you lovely ladies had BFP's.  Be kind to yourself (great advice from someone who isn't being nice to herself at the moment).

Everyone else still in the 2ww - keep   ladies, and I am   harder for you all to get BFP's.

Lou - Please can I ask you to take me off the BFN list and onto the inbetween treatment section.  Thanks hun.

Still think we are going to take a month off - this last week has all been too much for me - and our clinic think it's a good idea too.

I'm going to try and do the quiz tonight just so I can have a giggle and take my mind off things.  Hope some of you might be about tonight.  The wicked, evil, spiteful, mean, nasty, hateful witch is being particularly mean to me today and I'm amazed I lasted a whole day at work.  Just wanted to get home to some comfy trousers and a hwb.

Well, I apologise for the lack of personals but I'm just feeling a bit "foggy" right now.  Doesn't mean I don't love you all, because I do.  You've all been so fantastic the last few weeks.

Take care everyone and hope you have lovely evenings.
XXXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

wiggy sorry to hear your news   

Julie sorry to hear you are still feeling cr***y and AF is being so evil,  

hello to Zarzar, lou, lilliybee, nix, kp, grace, emjo and anyone else i have missed x

I am doing ok 2ww seems to be going really slow, think it is because my hol coincides with test date so i have 2 things to wait for.  Not having any symptoms really, few twinges and tummy bloated - roll on the 10th


----------



## Ajax

Happy chatting ladies......

                ​
Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

This way to the new home-------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139182.0


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls , Julie I have updated you now hun

UPDATE

Starting treatment 
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Lillibee - 23.4.08 scan lots of follicles next scan 29.4.08 - may be basted a week on friday!!! 
Kitty doot - CD2 (after a 60day wait) scan 28.04.08

On the 2WW PUPO  
Spacedust - TEST 22.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting June/July
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - 10.05.08 Cons meeting for egg share/IVF (can't keep away from here as this feels like home)
Sharry - starting May
Zarzar - starting May08
Babycake20 - starting July08
Hope and Pray - starting June08
Keri - starting June08
Wigglywoo - try naturally next cycle
Julie Wilts - starting June08
Cookiesal - ?
Nix76 - ?
Nicksy - ?
Soozy - ?
Faithfullyhoping - ?

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan - 2d scan 14.05.08
Amandalofi - TWINS!!! 
Chocolatellie - Natural 
Kittenpaws -


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!

Am feeling soooo much better today - no more gurgly tummy pains and the bloating as almost gone!  Wooo Hooo !  I am normal (ish!) again !!!!!

How's everyone doing today ??

It's pouring down in London and I am stuck at my desk all day, but for some reason am in a really good mood.  Very odd !!

Nix.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Morning Lou


You beat me to it!!! I think an updated list is a good way to start the thread though.

Julie - sorry you're feeling so pants, have some comfort in the fact that we all know how devestating it is.  I think we're in similar positions really as I'm not having any other treatment after this either.  

Lilybee - i had the same thing with Clomid - I had 6 large follicles so first cycle was abandoned. They put me onto menopur injections just 3 of them after that and it did the trick, since then i've either had 3 or 2 follicles.

AAM - I'm feeling really   today.  I'm convinced it hasn't worked although I know that it's too early to tell properly.  Also if it hasn't worked I need to get back to work, I was going to buy a franchise with my friend but she's just pulled out on me, back to square one now!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

morning Nix, glad you're feeling better and are in a good mood.  It always helps to feel happy!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Faithful sorry your feeling pants      I think I wil just update the list at the front of this thread girls so you will just need to pop to page 1 everytime you need an update.

Nix - glad you feeling good, can you rub some off onto Faithful pick her spirits up...


----------



## Nix76

Hey Lou.  How's you ?

Faithful - sorry you're feeling low hun  

We really need some BFP's on this board


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Lou - good idea, everyone knows where the list is then.

Think I might go shopping and cheer myself up.....


----------



## Leicesterlou

You go and buy some clothes hun.

I am fine well beside my fridge freezer leaking and my cooker not working I am fine..  Only working this morning then got a meeting off site at 1.30pm so get to skive off early.  I didn't weigh in last night didn't have the bottle    But good news I have got back on the diet train..

Brekkie Scrambled egg on toast (brown bread)
Lunch Jacket potato, salad, SW Tuna with lime and black pepper, muller light
Dinner Roast beef with lots of veg....

How are you doing on the diet Nix??


----------



## faithfullyhoping

what do you do for a job Lou?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I work in the HR Dept as HR Co-ordinator hrs 8.30-3.30pm been here 8yrs, its ok I love the perks I get like leaving early today    Plus being able to work in a private office so can be on FF all day   How about you?


----------



## Nix76

Diet is a sore point at the moment Lou!  Gained last week - I am choosing to blame the IUI meds and a delay from by birthday last week.  Back onto this week again though!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear sorry to hear that Nix, me too I didn't even weigh in last night so we are all together on the big climb to be slim...  Just put last week behind and focus on this week


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Sounds like a good job lou,fab hours!!! 
I'm a careers adviser, worked for the Careers Service and then it was turned into Connexions ( a government agency for YP). I've done supply work for them since I had dd but not gone back to a permament job. I think it's about time i did now though!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I have heard of them, I work for a recruitment agency so deal with them sometimes, I cut my hours down from finishing at 5.30pm 2 years ago thinking the stress might be affecting my fertility and can't bear to go back to full time hrs now


----------



## Nix76

I am dreaming of going part-time.  I keep on at DH about it but there's just no chance at the moment unless my boss decideds to give my part-time hours with full time money!


----------



## KittenPaws

morning lovely ladies


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix do you know that I am only about £100 a month worse off for doing 10hrs a week less as the tax man takes less definately worth looking into hun xxx

Morning KP


----------



## faithfullyhoping

That's ridiculous isn't it?

I found the same though, even though I was only doing a couple of days a week supply the money was quite good because I paid so little in tax!!  #

Morning KP - how are you feeling today hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Faithful its the best thing I have ever done, quality me time everyday now to do what I feel like whether it chores so I have the weekend to relax or just chilling out...


----------



## KittenPaws

Im good thanks hun.... 

What we chatting bout? Working less, oh god i would love to finish early! Or be part time but same money


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls,

Hope you are all ok!

Well I am at home today - Broadband still not working but I have got DH's dongle plugged in  

I feel quite postive and happy today - not sure why  

I am absolutely desperate to do a test so I can find out if this treatment has worked - never mind only 6 days to go. 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP well that's what I was saying I work 30hrs a week now instead of 40 and am only £100 worse off a month cause pay less tax so worth looking into....

Hey Nicksy the     are watching you do not test early as it will be too early and could give you a BFN which will destroy you hun


----------



## Nicksy

I know Lou!! I will stay away from the pee sticks!!


----------



## KittenPaws

My boss would never let me, shes is a


----------



## faithfullyhoping

How are you feeling about tx Nicksy? Any positive signs

KP - You so love your new smileys!!! 

I'm off shopping now, a bit of retail therapy required me thinks


----------



## Nix76

KP - cant see my boss going for it either.  I am on a mission to be able to work from home once or twice a week though, even that would be better than commuting into the City every single day !!


----------



## zarzar

Morning ladies. Hope everyone is well

Faithful Sorry that your feeling   today. I hope your shopping trip cheers you up. I'm sure it will. I know how you feel about going to back to work. I feel like i can't get started on my career until i've had all my kiddies and with the tx taking so long that date is getting further and further away. Sometimes it gets my quite down because i just feel like i'm stood still 

Lou don't worry about not going to SW. Glad to hear that your back on track, I'm sure you'll have a big loss next week

Morning Nix and KP. Hows the 2ww going?

Nicksy don't test early hun..you'll regret it if you do. try to focus on being pupo

Well i'm not feeling to good today..got a stomach ache. I'm hoping its an af symptom rather than a bug


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Faithful, 

My boobs are sore but I presume that this is from the fanny candles (saw them called this somewhere else on the site and it really made me laugh!!)

The only other thing really is yesterday I was uncontrollably dying for a wee - you know when it really hurts your stomach and that is not like me at all - I normally have a really stong bladder!!

Other than that and apart from feeling knackered all the time (but I think its just me being a lazy cow) there is nothing but I am still going to stay postive!!    

xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Good for you Nicksy lots of PMA.

Hi Zarzar, I'm glad I'm not the only one that's been standing still on the work front! 

Anyway I really am going shopping now, speak to you all later.


----------



## Nicksy

Enjoy the shopping Faithful


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zarzar, 

Sorry you feeling a bit under the weather today!

Hope you are feeling better soon and that it is just AF on the way and then you can get on with this treatment!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Nicksy yours sounds very promising!


----------



## Nicksy

I hope so KP - have you got any symptoms as you were basted the same day as me weren't you?

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

im ignoring mine for my own sanity. Dont know if they are symptoms. 

I had spotting yesterday. 3 spots no bigger than 10p coin of watery pink blood mixed with cm. Sorry if TMI. 

Stomach cramps, like hunger pangs. Thats about it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey zarzar, thanks hun, I bought the ingredients for the burgers and the chilli in the magazine too will cook them at the weekend...

   Nicksy so funny fanny candles

KP hunger pains, what's on the menu today?


----------



## KittenPaws

i think im just hungry all the time in general. Maybe its the cold weather & rain! I think im gonna go for soup today!!!
What about you guys?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hope your sitting down KP as I am back after that halo...

My food diary is

Brekkie Scrambled egg on toast (brown bread)
Lunch Jacket potato, salad, SW Tuna with lime and black pepper, muller light
Dinner Roast beef with lots of veg....


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol your good!

Im going out tonight, work do! So big old chow down for me!


----------



## Nix76

Cornflakes with skimmed milk for brekky
Soup again for lunch
Sweet & Sour prawns with noodles for dinner tonight

I WILL shift that weight I gained this week !!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes but your PUPO so you have to eat for 2 xxxx

That sounds very healthy Nix


----------



## KittenPaws

LOL, im eating for 12!!! lol

Im really hungry roll on 12! i feel like going now but dont want to eat too early!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

There was me thinking no-one had posted since last night, then found out we were on a new thread .  3 Pages into it already and it's only 11.30am.  

Ladies, I'm not sure my brain is clear enough for personals & I'm so sorry.  Not just a hideous AF, but I've just started a really stinky cold too.  Might as well feel really poo all at once I guess.

Isn't it   that so many of us have our lives so much in limbo whilst the whole ttc is the priority.  My work isn't really what I want to be doing, but I can't make any real plans till I know we've reached the end of our ttc journey.  I can't even work out yet what we're going to do with DD in Sept when she starts school as it will only be p/t till Xmas.  It's so hard to plan anything isn't it?

Sorry to hear people have been a bit down today - I'm still fighting to pick myself up properly.  Just heard back from the clinic and they don't think there is anything else I can do to aid implantation on our last attempt.  Even said it obviously just wasn't meant to be this time - .  If I hear that one more time I am going to have a full on .

Hoping to make it to yoga tonight because I sure need the relaxation - whether I stay awake or not is the concern.

I am sending you all lots of love today, and I'm sorry I'm still being such a self centred sad sack.  
XXXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie, 

Lovely to hear from you.  I am sorry that you are having such a bad time right now.  Have you got any holidays booked in the summer to get away from all this stress and worry?  Many   to you.

Love

Nic
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Julie huney we are all here for you. I feel sad cos your so down, and just know that we are all here for you. 

I absolutely agree how we do put our lives on hold. Ive been umming and ahhhing for ages now as to whether or not i should apply for my post graduate degree, that 3 years of my life, and i dont know if i could TTC and study to that level all in one! I have to start thinking bout it soon.... 

Give yourself time, you time. Maybe you DH and DD just relax this weekend and do something you enjoy together. Be a family. I did it with DH last weekend and it worked a miracle. Forget TTC and rmember who you are. Julie- the FF who makes me giggle and loves the word "trumps".....


----------



## Nix76

Julie - sending you lots of   hun.  Be nice to yourself!

Yup.  I'm another one who's had her life on hold for years.  Stuck in a job I want to leave but keep thinking "ooh, but maybe I'll get PG soon".  Very frustrating!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, missed you hun, all I can really say is ditto to what the girls have already said and that I have really missed our chats this week, take care and make the effort to go to yoga it will do you good, nice stretching and relaxing


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies.

Oh, you've made me feel all   now being so lovely, but KP thanks for just saying the word "trumps" because that made me smile.

Hopefully once the hideous old AF has bogged off and left me in peace I will be back to my usually nutty self.

XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lurve puffs just for you Julie


----------



## KittenPaws

LOU your a cracker!  I hope we cheered u up even if its just a little


----------



## KittenPaws

got as far as the front door at work and came back to my desk. It is bucketing down. I fell yesterday so i aint putting myself thru that again! 

Im hungryyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have you got no food at work KP, I keep mug shots and cup a soup's in my desk for emergencies, just had my lunch as got to go to an off-site meeting at 1pm then going to pick my BIL up from the airport he is coming over from Ireland to see my FIL so busy afternoon.....


----------



## KittenPaws

Im back and nice and full... Leek & potato soup and a snickers bar YUMMY! 

i dont keep any food at work, id eat it all. The staff room usually has many goodies but usually alot of junk....


----------



## leechcb1

HI Ladies 

Hope you are all well and now well fed - my friend has just brought me a gingerbread man in from bakers and it was scrummy - don't feel like eating much as have last effects of a migraine (was off work yesterday with it)

Julie sorry about your BFN sweetie   

Haven't had a chance to catch up properly so forgive me if no personals - will try and get some done today 

Lots of love and cuddles as always 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

HI Leech! Good to hear from you...

OOOhhh now i want ginger bread. I think i have worms


----------



## Greyhounds

Julie, sorry you are feeling so low.  I know the feeling about putting life on hold only too well. I moved down to London to do a job that completely changed within 2 mths of me getting here and now I am dissatisfied and frustrated in my current role - however the maternity pay/leave is excellent and that is partly the only reason I have held on. Things have got to a head now and DH and me have agreed to throw caution to the wind and for me to apply for other jobs. Life is far too short to put on hold and anyway I don’t think being miserable at work will help my state of mind whilst undergoing IUI.  Hope things improve and you enjoy yoga 

Ladies, we have our first pre IUI appointment with the fertility nurse tomorrow (NHS).  I have a long list of questions already but what kind of things did you ask before your first time.  I bow down to your superior knowledge


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks (again) ladies and I was  seeing all Lou's  and mention of lurve puffs again.  Toilet humour still makes me laugh, no matter how old I get.

Gingerbread men - ooooh I love them and so does DD.  Haven't had them in a while though.


----------



## KittenPaws

Gilly- Goodluck tomorrow. I took a list in with me, but i dont have it here. Lou gave me a really good one, she might have it with her. Not sure?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry Gillydaffodil, I didn't mean to ignore your post hun.  Heads a right mess at the moment.

I didn't have many q's at my first IUI appointment, but spent most of it in tears after finding out we would have to find the money to pay for it.  I guess if you have med's then there are loads more q's too.  I think I've seen somewhere on FF a list of suggested q's to ask.  I'll check search in a minute and see if I can find anything to help.

Lots of luck for your appointment hun.
xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie, Gilly, KP and Leech

Gilly i can't help you with questions to ask because i don't remember having and initial consultation> i think i have seen a list on this site somewhere though. Good luck for tomorrow 

Julie glad to 'see' you laughing again. I've been cheered up by the toilet humour too. 

KP i'm the same as you..i'm so hungary. I'm despereately trying to avoid the jaffa cakes in the kitchen. I think i'm going to have to go out in a bit to be away from temptation.

Hi leech good to see you back. Hope you don't suffer too badley with migraines. I've never had one but i know that can really knock you for six.

Well i've got my reflexology appt tonight but i thought af would have arrived by now and i wanted the two things to coincide. Hopefully it will still have a positive effect. A quick question, does anybody know about taking hayfever tablets and sprays during the 2ww. I can feel my hayfever starting already and i'm not sure i can cope with out taking anyhing


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey zarzar! 
Oh go eat! Its too miserable outside to stay hungry  
The hayfever question is interesting cos i need to know too. If you hang on till later, im going to ring my nurse at the clinic i will ask and get back to you. I havent suffered as yet but know it will be starting soon! 
Do you enjoy reflexology? How long you been going?


----------



## Nix76

Early doors for me today, so I'm off.

Have a good night everyone - chat tomorrow. 

Nix


----------



## zarzar

Thanks KP..i'll be hanging around for a while.

This will be my first appt tonight. We have a friend who is a holistic health therapist and she recomennded either reflexology or shiatsu for helping fertility so i thought i'd give it a try this time. I Really hope it helps, i think it will if only to relax me and chill me out (i need it)

bye nix take care


----------



## smallredsock

Hi everyone, I'm not a frequent poster but have been reading this thread as often as I can when I've been in between treatment.  I'm a teacher so don't really get to do sneaky posts at work like I would have on my last job.  Maybe I should switch back?  

Just about to have my 2nd IUI tomorrow - feeling more positive about this one so I hope that feeling lasts as I often struggle to stay positive...

It's so nice to know about you all going through similar feelings.  Big hugs to all.


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome small redsock! Goodluck for tomorow, we will all be here to help you thu the crazy 2ww! 

Zarzar let me know how you get on, id love to try it just didnt know what to expect. I hope you enjoy it and find it beneficial xx


----------



## KittenPaws

[fly]*all is very quiet   *[/fly]


----------



## zarzar

Hi KP i'm back..Just took DD to the library to get out of the house. Can get a bit of cabin fever especially when its raining. It as been very quiet over the last few days. Hope everyone is ok 

Hi smallredsock good luck for your tx tomorrow


----------



## KittenPaws

oh that sounds nice, glad you got out and about! Im slowly dropping off to sleep, feel exhausted and want my bed! Cant wait till Friday!


----------



## zarzar

Bank holiday weekend too. Have you got anything nice planned?


----------



## KittenPaws

I know! cant wait...

Ah saturday DH and all his mates/brothers/BILs etc having a bbq at his mates house so we decided well we will too! So having a girls BBQ, lol. Worried about weather tho? 

Sunday- do my grocery shopping etc. Got the gardener coming in to do the gardens. 

Monday going to a wedding, should be nice. 

Then Tuesday we have both taken off to get my blood test in the morning and results of this tx     

What about you?


----------



## zarzar

Not much. my mum and dad phoned last night to see if they could take DD away for the weekend so that was a nice surprise. Going wedding dress shopping with my bf on sat but nothing else planned yet. DH and i will probably go out for a meal and generally chill out.

Thats nice that you and dh can get your results together..  that you get good news. BBQ sounds lovely too, i hope you get some good weather.


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh i love wedding dress shopping - hope she not a "bridezilla"    

Lucky you, have a weekend free. Your parents sound great.

Can i ask, does the place kefalonia hold a special meaning for you? Your going there again on hols?


----------



## zarzar

Not really. We always wanted to go there after watching Captain Corelli's Mandolin so we decided to go there on our honeymoon last year. We decided to go there again this year as it was so nice and also because i know that we're going to a nice quiet place to take DD too. I don't want to be surrounded by drunken Brits on my hols


----------



## zarzar

and no my friend isn't a bridezilla...not yet anyway


----------



## KittenPaws

give her time! When her flowers are the wrong shade of pink...  I remember i couldnt find the shade of napkins to match all hell broke loose! lol

Aww thats nice, yeah i know what you mean. We prefer the civilised hols rather than a week in a booze up party town!   I so need to book a holiday, we were thinking Dubai but Dh says it wont be enough history etc. So we might go back to Istanbul, last time we went with the whole family (all SILS, BILs and MIL & FIL, 2 nephews) it was too much. We didnt get a chance to do what we fancied, so it might be there. Havent decided. We need a holiday thats for sure!


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hello ladies

have not had time to catch up yet but hope everyone is well, will read back over posts later x


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Girls
Hope you are all keeping well.  Really need some good news on this site.  No pressure to all the 2wwers.. .... 

Know what you all mean about work and life being too short. I am so fedup with my place but again I keep hoping that I will get pregnant but I've been hoping for the past 3 years and I'm still there. I am saving like mad between now and March next year and then giving it all up to concentrate on private IVF.    

I had second scan today at cd9 but only one follicle is at 12.45 and lots of other smaller ones.  So going to continue with Menopur injections until next tuesday.  Very disappointed but they have booked me in for IUI next Wednesday in the hopes that I'll be ready.

ZarZar
Did your friends say anything about when to have reflexology.  I was going to a fantastic reflexologist and she advised me to come in around the time I was due to ovulate and gave my ankles and big toe a thorough seeing to  .  Didn't work those times but would definitely go back again between treatments or just when feeling stressed. 

To all the girls on the 2ww - best of luck.  Keep the feet elevated and the DH close to hand to do anything strenous at all.  Maybe a bell you could ring.  ...

To all those between treatments - hang in there. It will be worth it when you get your little miracle. 

Have a great Thursday - almost the weekend.
KittyDxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies, just a quick hello .

Zarzar - How lovely of your parents to take DD away for the weekend.  I am going to ask the in-laws if they will have DD for a weekend very soon, because I've found a lovely B&B on Exmoor which I'd like to go to with DH soon.  Think the break would do us good - get the walking boots out and blow off some cobwebs.  I remember watching Captain Corelli's Mandolin as an in-flight movie and thought it looked beautiful there, but I hate to admit I'm so  I didn't know it was filmed in Kefalonia.  Not long now till your holiday.

KP - I'm with you on the need to have a quiet holiday without family sometimes.  We've been away with family/friends so many times and so of them have been fab, but sometimes it's nice just to go and do your own thing.  Hope the weather stays nice for the weekend for everyone, but particularly so you have a nice barbecue.  We don't have any real plans yet but hope to make the most of it, if it's nice.

Marmaladeboo - Hope you are ok hun. X

Well, Yoga was lovely tonight despite not being able to breath fully because of my cold, but PG lady wasn't there so I didn't get upset .  Now I'm going to have a long soak in the bath and hopefully get a good night's sleep (if DH doesn't snore again like he did last night ).

Catch up tomorrow pm.
XXXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies...

Where are you'all hiding?


----------



## Nix76

Morning KP,

How you holding up ??

How long till test day ??

x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning Nix, 

Im okay, you? 

My test is the 6th tuesday! not long now.

I wonder how soozy got on today is her test day!


----------



## Nix76

Yeah, I'm OK ta.  I'm at halfway point now so hoping the next week goes quickly and ends with a good result  

Oooh, not long at all for you then!!  Any symptoms/feelings ??

Good luck Soozy


----------



## KittenPaws

whens your test day? 

Im ignoring all "signs/symptoms" because i got obsessed last time and thought ooh ooh maybe its this maybe its that. But got a nice big BFN anyway! 

But if i get a BFP i promise to write a full list of everything that i felt!


----------



## zarzar

Morning

Its very quiet again...Hi Nix and KP how are you both?

Julie i'm glad you enjoyed yoga last night.  I hope you got a good nights sleep last night and your dh didn't snore too much 

Kitty my friend advised me to have reflexology either the day of basting or the day before...I've had to guess when this will be but will proabaly turn out to be about 2 days before basting

Well I had my reflexology yesterday...after having a really stressful journey there that resulted in me being 40 minutes late  i finally got there soaking wet and bedraggled. The lady was really nice though and the reflexology made me feel so chilled out. I'm so thirsty today though..can't get enough water down my neck  . Got my next session in 2 weeks which should be just before ovulation


----------



## Nix76

Hey Zarzer, glad your reflexology turned out to be relaxing in the end.  I got some vouchers for a massage or reflexology for my birthday but wasn't sure if it was OK to go for it during the 2ww ?!?!

KP - my clinic said to wait 17 days till testing which would be the 10th, but if AF hasn't showed before then (    it doesn't) then I might test on teh Friday as I am a big works black tie ball that night and if it's a BFN then at least I'd know if I can drink or not.....obviously would rather stay tee total the entire night for all the right reasons!  I understand what you mean about symptom checking - it can send you loopy.  I've been trying not to think too much about it and focus more on dieting this past week - I think I'm kidding myself, but I'm so not  

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws

Message from Lou, she is out of the office and says hi to all you ladies. Hopefully she'll be back later.. x


Zarzar so glad you enjoyed your session, i might give it a go! Im really thinking bout it...

Nix i   you get that BFP! Mine said the same but if you opt for blood test its 14days! So im going in on tuesday for bloods, get results in 2 hours!


----------



## zarzar

I'd really recommend it but   you'll get your bfp and won't need it.. She also said its ok in pregnancy after the 4th month if the midwife gives the ok. She could also tell i had dodgy shoulders from my feet so that impressed me immensley


----------



## Nix76

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Tuesday then KP !!

Zarzar - I had reflexology years ago and was very impressed that the woman could tell that I was ov'ing by a "fizzing" in my ovary area on my feet !!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks Zarzar. 

I was a bit peeved last night. My SIL txtd me saying that my MIL said that i am pregnant, she had a dream and it was like a message. Ive told her before i hate how they are so definate in their thinking it makes it so much harder.


----------



## zarzar

KP i know what yo mean..it kind of feels like there is more pressure on you when people are like that. All of my friends and family were saying its going to work first time etc and then when it didn't i sort of felt like i'd let them down


----------



## KittenPaws

Exactly hun, i know what you mean. Oh well. We'll see. 

What you guys up to tonight? Im going suit shopping and dinner with DH tonight. Ive been craving Carluccios garlic pasta with spinach balls. Oh yummy! 

Tomorows Friday  long weekend... roll on!


----------



## Nix76

Can't wait till the long weekend !!

Not much going on tonight - DH's football has been cancelled so there goes my night of Sky+ in my PJ's eating falafel and tzatziki on my lap.........my idea of heaven !  How sad


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi everyone

It seems that we've all got our life on hold then whilst trying to conceive, this really cheered me up because I thought it was just me!!!  


supposed to be getting a bit warmer over the weekend.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Faithful! 

quick update, lous at home with upset tummy. Poor thing... get better lou


----------



## faithfullyhoping

poor lou - get better soon


----------



## KittenPaws

faithful hun when u testing? how u feeling?


----------



## zarzar

Hi Faithful how was the retail therapy yesterday? Hope it made you feel a bit better 

Get well soon Lou  

I've just taken DD swimming and there were loads of tiny babies in the pool so that made me feel quite   Not much going on for me tonight either..DH has gone to the cinema with his friend to see ironman and later we'll be stuck in front of the tv as usual 

I really thought AF was going to come today. I'm on day 27 today and i haven't had a cycle longer than that since last year  . I'm really annoyed that my cycles are all over the place.I just want to get started on my next cycle now


----------



## smallredsock

Hello again
Good to hear about the reflexology; I'm thinking of trying that and maybe acupuncture if this round of treatment doesn't work.  

Just come back from hospital after IUI which went fine.  I was by myself this time because after 'doing his bit' my fiance had to go to work - big day for him at his job.  I lay there for about 30 mins trying to think fertile thoughts!  I imagined the swimmers doing their thing, and did a fast forward in my mind to me at 9 months pg, so I hope the positive thoughts work!  

Now just chilling out as much as possible as I'm not going back to work this afternoon.  Going in tomorrow to teach some Yr 6 kids all day (I do juniors - different class every day but in same school so not quite as bad as supply though still pretty darn stressful).  

Happy bank hol weekend everyone!  (Nearly...) xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi small red sock! Well done you, welcome to the 2ww!!      

Where is everyone today


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya all 

Hope you all well - there is a real buzz in the air today - def a bank holiday buzz- can't wait for some time off 

Red socks well done on the basting - feet up now and plenty of rest 

You girls amaze me you are so calm in your 2ww - well done I'm really proud of you all and   this is the one for you all 

Get well soon Lou and hope all goes well tomorrow 

KP your tea sounds delicious - not sure what we having but pasta is now a firm favourite 

Lots of love and cuddles 

xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi smallred sock...Good luck for your 2ww. I hope you can make the most of the bank holiday and have a good rest 

Hi KP i can't believe how quiet its been on here lately 

i've just taken dd to the park and she fell over and did a gambol. She's scraped her face, both hands and her cut her knee really badly so not a good afternoon for me 

Dinner tonight is roast chicken and all the trimmings. That always chhers me up though


----------



## smallredsock

Hiya 
Zarzar sorry to hear about your poor little girl's fall in the park    I hope she feels much better very soon. 

I have a wedding in Yorkshire this weekend (I live near West London) so long drive but I'm quite looking forward to the day.  Not a clue what I'm wearing yet though!  
Better go and raid my wardrobe right now I reckon.

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies   

Sorry I've not been about at all today - playgroup with DD this morning then had lunch at i-l's who've just come back from hol's and ended up spending the whole afternoon there.  Mostly looking at holiday photos and videos.  .  It's nice to have them home actually, because I get on well with m-i-l.  Worst thing was finding out that a close family friend has just been diagnosed with bowel cancer.  .  Poor m-i-l has just had another friend going through chemo', and now there's going to be another one.  

No wonder it's been quiet today without Lou & me talking about trumps.  

Hope Lou is ok, and will be ok for her friend's funeral which I'm sure was tomorrow. Lots of   &   just for Lou.  Get well soon my lovely.

Zarzar - So sorry to hear about your DD having her accident at the park honey.  Lots of   for her too.  I know my DD just gets so excited sometimes she gets really clumsy.  Is she usually quite brave?  

KP - I am   so hard for Tuesday for you my love.  Hope you stay as relaxed as you sound till then.

Smallredsock - Good luck with your 2ww hun & I can't believe you've not chosen what to wear yet.  I'd be planning weeks in advance.  You must be super laid back.  Hope it's a lovely day.

Leech - Calm on the 2ww?  You obviously weren't talking about me.  

Nix/Faithful - Hello ladies .

Hello to everyone else about but not posting.

Well, we are having chicken and cous-cous with salad for our tea tonight, but DH has only just got in from work so I'm going to give DD her tea first and we'll have to eat later.  DH has got full on man-flu by the sounds of it, so likely to not get much sleep again tonight.  .  My cold seems to have miraculously vanished today.  Think my   AF hormones have  it away.

Catch up later.
's & xxxxx's to everyone


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Julie

glad you had nice time at in laws, shame about one of your families friends having cancer, that must be a bit of a shock for your in laws having just come back from holiday.

Hi KP - I'm testing on 7th May (i think) next wednesday, however I haven't made it to test day yet so we'll see!!  I'm not feeling in the slightest bit pg so thinking that it hasn't worked again    but there's still a glimmer of hope i'm hanging on to!

Zarzar - shopping trip was good thanks, although mostly bought stuff for dd!!


----------



## Greyhounds

Hello all! 

Smallredsock, best of luck with the 2ww. Here's wishing lots of fertile thoughts for you!

Zarzar sorry to hear about DD, hope she heals well. Grazed hands are nasty 

Julie, chicken and cous-cous sounds lovely [smile]. We are having lamb kebabs with bread and tomato salad and beetroot and spring onion salad. Sorry to hear about your family friends. Cancer is a terrible illness that affects so many people

Faithfully, hang on in there, its not over yet!

We had our appointment with the IUI nurse today and we are all go for the next cycle at the end of this month. Got my Clomid and I have worked out potential days (30th May, 2nd or 3rd June) of the treatment so I have DH booked for those. However, if they work out that I'll ovulate at a weekend I may not do it and by my dates it can be a bit hit and miss - fingers crossed its on the Friday!!!

Can I ask those of you that have generally used Clomid do you find that it shortens your cycle? She said it may happen which would be a bit of a problem given at the moment my average is 24-25 days. Depending how I react to the first cycle I might go on to injections for the other two. YIKES!!! Its happening!!


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi Gillydaffodil - I had clomid for one month and I don't recall it shortening my cycle, but I did have far too many follicles so had to go onto injections. The injections aren't that scary really once you've done your first one so don't worry about them.  Hope the next few weeks go nice and fast for you so that you can get started.


----------



## spacedust

Hello everyone,
Finally started my first IUI cycle!  Picked up my drugs yesterday and as i was working in the eve left myself as little time as possible to do my first injection so i wouldn't worry too much and just do it but then got in a pickle!  i had all the instructions out and let the first bit of injection out the top, then jabbed it in my tummy and for some reason pulled the needle straight out again!  so i then had to jab myself again and managed to keep it in this time, but then realised i hadn't re-loaded it, so i had to take it out again and re-load it, so had to do it again!  oh dear, it can only get easier!  but i felt like a pin cushion at the end!  its a good job it doesn't really hurt! lol
anyway ...
good luck gillydaffodil! 
oh and am hoping to be inspired by all the healthy eating and nice meals you all have!  i try and be healthy as i shouldn't really eat sugar, but i just seem to comfort eat whenever i get the slightest opportunity!
take care all xx


----------



## Soozy1

Morning girls

Sadly a   for me yesterday!  Gutted!  Took day off work and spent it with my mum.  DH was really upset this time which made me more upset!

Feeling much better today and off camping for weekend with friends tomorrow which will take my mind off things.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon x

Soozy x


----------



## spacedust

Soozy,
Sorry for your BFN, hope you still manage to have a good weekend and that your friends help you take your mind off things.
x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies, 

Spacedust, well done on your jab! Im still too chicken DH does mine! Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle!         

Oh soozy hun im so so sorry for your BFN. its so hard and painful.     Will you be doing another cycle?


----------



## zarzar

Morning all

Soozy so sorry for your bfn  I hope you can still enjoy your camping weekend and that it will take your mind of things. Good luck for whatever you decide to do next

spacedust well done on the jabs..Hope the next one goes a bit smoother 

well still no af for me. its gettign ridiculous now i'm on day 29 and i normally have a 25/27 day cycle. I need to come on today or tomorrow otherwise it's going to be a weekend ovulationa gain. I'm really p!**ed of now


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh Zarzar sorry that   hasnt come. That always the case tho isnt it!  

Im having a moment right now. I just went to the shop to grab some water, on the way i say the same 2 bimbos i saw a few months back in their velour matching tracksuits, and the   are both approx 6-7months pg and smoking away! Im so mad at the world right now!


----------



## zarzar

KP i feel exactly the same..


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls,

Soozy - I am so sorry that you got a BFN - it is heartbreaking isn't it?

Zarzar - sorry that the wicked   hasn't shown up for you.  It's always the way isn't it?  Have you got your best white knickers on - that might bring it on  

KP - How are you doin hun - only a few days left for us!!

Julie - Nice to hear from you honey - hope you are feeling a little better. 

Lou - Sorry that you have been poorly - get well soon honey!

Welcome Spacedust and the best of luck with your treatment - just keep coming on here - we will keep you sane!!

Hi Faithful, Gilly, Red socks, Nix and anyone else I have missed   - hope you are all ok  

Well I am really getting nervous about testing now.  My DH keeps asking me if I feel pregnant   God, what are men like, I am sure they think we have got a little built in voice, which will tell us that we are!  I explained that aslot of my symptoms are probably from the fany candles!! 

Oh well, nearly the weekend and I have got my holiday in Cyprus to look forward to next week. If I get a BFN this time, at least I can have a drink although I really would prefer not to  

Love

Nic
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Nic, 

Oh my! men hey! My DH asked me aswell yesterday. I said to him this time i just really dont know! Last time i knew in my heart it was a BFN. I knew. This time i just feel like, who knows? I dont have the "fanny candles"       ... 

Good news is at 4pm today im on a long weekend, not stepping back here till Wednesday. 

I was saying to Lou yesterday i feel like if this is a BFN i am headed for a dark place. My  SIL is due any day now mostly around next week, and i dont think i can cope with it. Especially as she is the type of person to rub it in my face and be over the top. i told DH if it is a BFN and she has her baby, im sorry i cant visit, im not putting myself in that situation. Do you think im being rude or selfish?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Oh, I hope Lou is ok - think it's her friend's funeral today as well.   

Soozy - So sorry to her you had a BFN.  Are you going to have a break, or straight back into tx again?  Whatever you are going to do, be kind to yourself hun. .  Where are you going camping?  Hope the weather is good and you have a lovely time.  Can't wait to get camping again this year, but we are going to wait till it's a bit warmer, just for DD's sake.

Zarzar - Isn't it mad that everyone in their 2ww is  for AF to bog off, and then when you are waiting for tx you are  for it to arrive  .  Like Nicksy suggested - get your best white underwear on.  I'd also make sure you haven't got any tampax in the house, get hoovering, plan to go swimming etc.  Hope your DD is feeling and looking a bit better today.  Poor little love.

KP - I've just been into town to pick up a few bits I needed and as per usual there are loads of teenage mums smoking and drinking coffee/coke outside this horrible little greasy cafe who are pg too.  Screaming at their kids which are just running around and threatening to smack them.  ^bashbash^.  Sometimes it feels like there is just no justice in the world.

Nicksy -   - Men!  Pity we don't have that little built in voice though (but think I did, and mine lied to me last week ).  Not long now hun.  

Spacedust - Sorry you had such a nightmare with the injections.  Hopefully it will get easier for you hun.

Gillydaffodil/Faithful/Nix/Leech/Chocolate Ellie/Malteser Maiden/Essex Girlie etc (so sorry if I've forgotten you) hope you are all ok ladies. 
XXXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi KP, 

No I don't think you are being rude or selfish at all!  I know exactly how you feel.  I always think that family can be a little bit inconsiderate.  Alot of them don't know about my treatment, but I always think to myself, they must know something is not right as I had a M/C over 2 years agi and haven't managed to get pregnant yet - do you know what I mean?

We are going to my DH's great niece's 1st birthday tomorrow and I must admit I am not really looking forward to it.  I feel selfish sometimes, but I can't help it!

We need to stay   KP, that this will be our time.  But I know what you mean, about being in a dark place.  I really don't think we can afford to go though all of this again.  It wouldn't be too bad, if the NHS were paying but I just think is this fails that is nearly £1500 down the drain!!  God I feel like I am having a right whinge today!!

Nic 
x


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks hun     

I know its moany day today.

Hi Julie- Glad to see you here!   oh dont get me started on those mums, every morning i see the "twix bar and salt and vinegar crisps for breakfast mums!"


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP -  - It's not rude or selfish, it's just self preservation.  My "friend" - the one who's not at all supportive and says things which really upset me - and I haven't seen each other since before Christmas, and have only spoken twice on the phone.  I don't mean to be rude but I just need to be away from her whilst I am trying to come to terms with my dx and our tx.  I understand about being in a dark place - I was going there earlier this week, but managed to pull myself back again.  

Nicksy - .  I hope that you get on ok at your great niece's birthday tomorrow.  It's hard to keep putting that happy face on during times like that isn't it, but please stay  because you might be celebrating a fantastic birthday in 8 1/2 months time.


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks Julie, i know exactly what you mean! It is indeed self preservation! 

I just got back from lunch, i swear i dont know if this is nerves or what i am getting so hungry if i dont eat i actually get pains in my tummy! I had a big soup with 3 big slices of ciabatta!  feeling much better now! although in my gutsy attempt to scoff i burnt the tip of my tongue!


----------



## leechcb1

Sorry about your bfn soozy   

Hope all ok - just had the biggest butty in the world - I was starving!!!  Now thinking what else I can have 

Hope the weather keeps up its nice here today - would be nice to get in garden for a few hours over weekend 

lots of love and cuddles 
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Leech! Hi you. We've missed you lately  . I hear you werent well earlier this week? Are you better?


----------



## leechcb1

Lot better yesterday and today KP - long may it last I say!!!

How are you - looking forward to a nice long weekend xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Lovely to hear you are feeling better.  Like you, I'm hoping we get some nice weather to get out gardening, but it's a bit pants here today.

KP - Soup & ciabatta sounds lovely, but not the burnt tongue.  I always seem to do that with pizza because I'm such a pig I can't wait till it cools down.  .  I'd planned on beans on toast but then found out we haven't got any bread left.  Supernoodles it is then.


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh poor thing! Make sure you rest your little creme egg and the wrapping (you) this weekend!  

Im looking forward to mine, got a big BBQ, DH mates wedding, getting my garden cleaned and Tuesday my test


----------



## KittenPaws

Oooh now i feel like noodles. Yummy


----------



## leechcb1

Plenty of rest this weekend then my house is getting blitzed on monday from top to bottom its doing my head in!!!

Got a communion on sunday then going to see dancing on ice with mum sunday night - busy day sunday phew!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

yours sounds like fun!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmmm.  Considering they weren't what I really wanted, they were pretty nice after all.  Was so hungry - I've been a really busy bunny this morning - lots of chores done, and still loads to do - but just had to stop for food.

Leech - Hope DH is going to pull his weight on Monday with all the cleaning.  Like you my house has been doing my head in, so just had to get it sorted today.  Sunday sounds busy, but good.


----------



## leechcb1

prob won't go to plan - have best intentions then can't be bothered doing anything!!!  Have bought lots of cleaning stuff and its mocking me from the cupboard under the sink!! Julie Would rather DP not get involved he messes things up but he will be around to carry/lift anything as i want to get stuff up into the loft and have a good clearout - he wants to go driving somewhere on Monday but he's rubbish on motorways and i know he'll want me to drive everywhere and I can't be doing with BH traffic

KP You changed your piccie?

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

ive been seriously distressed looking at my house. I have not done any hardcore cleaning in my 2ww. DH doesnt get that he needs to hoover every night, he is a once a week man. I just want to do it but hold back because i suppose i should give my little rasberries every chance. I am such a psycho cleaner but just walk around now with one eye open!


----------



## KittenPaws

i did change it, more exotic makes me want to go on holiday!


----------



## leechcb1

Ignore it KP - keep dimming the lights and drawing the blinds - hate the sunshine as it shows the dust!!!

My house has not been done properly since first week in Feb and now its getting me down - dp tries his best but all he does is hoover living room and mop the floor and think its all done - daren't switch the light on in the bathroom!!!

Tis very exotic!!!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP/Leech - .  Housework will always wait - you have an ickle creme egg and ickle raspberries to look after.  I've got no excuses, so I'll do lots of cleaning in your honour.


----------



## KittenPaws

I just hate mess, i swear i cant live. especially with a cat i am really fussy. I even hoover his bed and wash it every week to make sure it stays fresh. ive been doing all that stuff, but god i miss my hoover. Think Monica from friends! LOL 

You dont do it Leech, when my SIL was pg she got a cleaner. I say go for it. You deserve it! 

Aww those likkle rasberries better stick around!


----------



## leechcb1

I'd have to clean the house before I would let a cleaner in!!!!  

You take it easy with your precious cargo so leave the hoover well alone 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I used to be Monica too (my DH even used to call me that sometimes), but now I'm more of a Phoebe.  I prefer to spend time with DD and DH making memories, than with my hoover, and I am definitely much more relaxed for it.  Now you've given me cat bed phobias though .... I'm going to clean ours out now.

Cleaner sounds like a grand idea (my bruv has one), but I'd be cleaning before they came in.  .

Those raspberries better be super sticky ones.


----------



## KittenPaws

I am i promise! 

Its pouring down outside now! Ohhh... 

Its goinf to be 19 and sunny tomorow, i bought a really cute black & cream summer dress to wear at the bbq! 

Oh Julie you make me laugh, my whole family call me monica. Lol, but once its done its done for me. I do it quickly and thats it. Im a fast one. 

Oh no not the cat phobia, i even disinfect the little window he goes in and out of because of his little paw prints.

You ladies are gonna p**s yourselves laughing. I have made my cat a nut too. He comes inside thru a little window and lands on the washing machine. Before he jumps off he licks all his paws and then jumps onto the tiles, he remembers the first time mama screamed at his for his grubby paws making a mess!


----------



## leechcb1

Whats the number for the RSPCA?  can you come up here and train my DP to wipe his feet?

xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Your cat isn't called Monica is she?  .  I've got a vision that it's one of those fur-less cats (not sure what they are called) so he doesn't drop any fluff.  

Perhaps you could get him some little boots to take off before he comes in, or maybe an ickle cat doormat to wipe his muddy paws on.


----------



## KittenPaws

I cant stop laughing! Im gonna pee myself! 

Hes a pure white long hair!


----------



## Julie Wilts

OMG - Monica owns a long hair!  . What on earth do you do if his lovely white fur gets dirty?


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, he cleans it! I have wipe downs for pets. He loves baths too, he often goes in after us and rolls in the wet bath. LOL ..

Ladies i am off now.

Love to all

Wish you all well, and next time i log on i will either be pg or very


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pet wipe downs?  Cat that likes baths? And I thought I was .   - only joking.

I hope you have a really fantastic weekend hun, and even if you aren't about, please know that we are all   for you.  I'll be working Tuesday but will check in as soon as I can in the evening to see that BFP posted.   .

Lots of love,
XXXX


----------



## leechcb1

Best of luck for tuesday KP will be thinking of you both 

lots of love (and leave that hoover alone)

xxxxx


----------



## zarzar

Lots of luck KP will be   for you over the weekend  

well all you cleaning addicts i've just finished my chores..cleaned the bathroom, hoovered upstairs (and the stairs), polished upstairs and even made jam tarts with dd. Still no sign of af though..i've given up hope now. i've been waiting in all day for a delivery and it still hasn't arrived  need to go to the supermarket before it gets too late. I hope it comes soon


----------



## leechcb1

Zarzar my trusted hoovering the stairs hasn't brought AF on so don't know what to suggest - hope it turns up for you 

xx


----------



## leechcb1

Have a good weekend ladies 

Good luck to all our testers 

take care 

xxx


----------



## zarzar

Have a good weekend Leech. Don't do too much.

Take care


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Girls, 

Please don't shout at me but I have done a really silly thing and have done a HPT today.  It has come up a BFN and now I am in a right tizz!  I had the IUI done on the 22nd April but have just noticed today that my (.) (.) are very different.  My DH said that when he felt them last night, it was a like I had had a boob job!  I also have these prominent blue veins. 

Please help me!!

Love

Nic
x


----------



## leechcb1

I would say its a bit too early - good job   are not around or you would be in trouble - try and relax and do another test on proper test day (easier said than done I know)

lots of cuddles 
xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Nicksy..I agree with leech. I think its way too early to test. Fingers crossed that you get a bfp on your proper test day


----------



## CookieSal

I would say you're too early too - your test date should be a day before mine and that's not til the latter part of next week.  Your embryos would only just be implanting around now so I can't imagine levels would be detectable.  Step away from the pee sticks and don't even think about them until next Monday or Tuesday at the very earliest.    Sounds as if you have some good symptoms mind - I don't have any - just wind!


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies

hope everyone is well

Soozy sorry to hear about your BFN   

Im so jealous reading about everyones plans for the holiday weekend, i have to work tomorrow and monday unfortunately.  One week into the 2ww, no symptoms as such other than a bloated tummy and twinges which feel like little pin pricks

happy holiday weekend to all x


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks for the replys girls - I feel a little bit better!!  I am such a silly   for testing.  I think my DH got me all worked up and then he buggered off to play golf and left me in the house alone with pee sticks!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy -  to your DH for leaving you alone with pee sticks.  What was he thinking of?  Please don't let it convince you that it hasn't worked though hun, like everyone's said it's too early to get a reliable result.  

Marmaladeboo - .  I'm working Monday as well hun, so don't quite get the long weekend that everyone else does.  At least we won't get stuck in all the traffic (actually I will, because I work opposite Longleat and there is always massive queues of traffic coming out from there and onto the A36).  Hope you aren't working too hard though .... you 2ww'ers need to take care. 

Cookiesal - Hope you are ok hun? At least having wind is entertaining.  

Zarzar - Hope that delivery arrived and your AF does very soon too.  I also hope the supermarket wasn't too busy - our local one was horrendous yesterday.

Hope everyone has lovely evenings.
XXXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie..The delivery did not arrive which is so annoying as it meant we were stuck in the house all day for no reason. and now there is a big plate of jam tarts in the kitchen that i have to try not to eat  I hope you don't have to work too hard on monday Julie..I expect it gets pretty busy for you though. I used to work at a 'holiday' destination and bank holidays were always a nightmare

Hi marmalade..not long to go until your holiday now. What part of Turkey are you going to? I went there years ago. it was very nice and we got to see turtles 

glad your feeling a bit better now nicksy. Get your dh to hide the pee sticks until test day 

Hi cookie sal hope your ok. Have a good weekend 

well its another boring night in front of the tv..DD is off tomorrow with my folks so i will hopefully have a lovely relaxing weekend. I'm going wedding dress shopping with my bf tomorrow..might even try on a dress just for fun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening Zarzar

Wondered if anyone would be about tonight & this weekend.

 to the company that didn't bring your delivery today.  It's so annoying when you wait in all day and they either don't show up or show up 5 minutes before the end of the day.  You will be a very good girl if you resist those jam tarts.  Sounds like you and DD do quite a lot of baking together.  I haven't done any with DD for a while - maybe if the weather is pants on Sunday we'll do some then.

Well, I've been watching the soaps so far tonight ..... I'm a bit pooped from all the chores I've done today.  Still loads to do, and now b-i-l is suggesting a day out tomorrow as the forecast is good.  Will depend on how bad DH's man flu is tomorrow. 

Hope you have a lovely time with your bf tomorrow.  Wonder if I'd fit into my wedding dress now?  Might be best not to try in case it upsets me too much.

XXXX


----------



## zarzar

hi Julie I was wondering about trying my wedding dress on again on my anniversary but i don't think it will fit and if it doesn't i'll be   with myself. Would like to be able to still fit into after many years of marriage though. I will definately resist those jam tarts now. thats given me some inspiration 

Me and dd do a fair bit of cooking together but only because i struggle with finding other ideas for things to do.. I don't like her being in front of the tv or computer all day and after yesterdays accident she's decided she never wants to go to the park again

Hope you have a lovely day out tomorrow. Sounds like you get on really well with you in laws. That must be really good..we only have a very small family and we're quite spread out around the country so we don't get to do much stuff together as a family


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello

I guess it's unrealistic of me to expect to be the same size after 7 years of marriage and a baby, but I'd still like to try it on just to see.  Since DD though my rib cage is bigger and I'm definitely a couple of inches bigger in most places.  Glad you've got the inspiration to keep away from the jam tarts now though.

Like you, I prefer DD not to be watching too much tv, but we generally don't have too much time too fill these days.  Mon/Tues I work, then Wed am she's at nursery, Thursday am we go to the playgroup that I help run, then Friday's she's at nursery till 2pm.  Such a shame that your DD has been put off the park - hopefully once the wounds have healed, she'll change her mind.  We're hoping the weather is nice enough that DD gets to play outside a lot this weekend, and she's really keen to take her bike out again.  (She's finally got the hang of pedalling).  Hard to believe that my DD will be a school girl in a few months.  

We've only got a small family really - my Mum & Dad live in the next town, and my bruv lives in the USA.  That's basically it for my family, and that's why I spend so much time with the in-laws and DH's bruv (they all live in the next town too).  DH does have Aunts/Uncles which we see from time to time, but they aren't local.  Sorry to hear you don't get to see your family much often, it's hard when people are so spread about these days.

I'm thinking about jam tarts now .... don't think I've ever made any .... sure like eating them though.  .

Think I'm going to make a start on some more knitting in a minute and then after "Have I got news for you", I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath.  That's the best thing about having finished the 2ww - soaking in a hot bath.  .

Hope to catch up over the weekend.
XXXX


----------



## zarzar

enjoy the knitting and the bath Julie. 

Catch up over the weekend

Night night


----------



## Julie Wilts

Night night sweetie.  Hope you have a good night's sleep & lots of fun tomorrow.
XXXX


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello to all the weekend FF ladies! I haven't been on for a while, though @ve tried to keep up with your posts during the week I think I'd struggle with personals today.

It's been an absolutely awful week for me. First of all AF arriving on Monday kicked things off, then on Tues we noticed our much loved cat acting differently going off to be by herself and not wanting her food or injections (she's diabetic.) I booked to take her to the vet on Sat but by Wed night she had a huge lump on her chin and wouldn't let us go anywhere near her. I was so scared that it was something awful and that we were going to lose her. Managed to get her into the vet first thing on Thurs morning, there were lots of   in the waiting room, DH was away and I genuinely thought that I wouldn't be bringing her home again. Luckily he gave her a big shot of antibiotics, she has either been swiped at by another cat or caught herself on a spiky plant on her chin and it got infected. But the vets big concern was that as she wasn't eating and we were still injecting her she was at risk of going into a diabetic coma so he was giving me lots of instructions what to do if that happened, difficult to take in when you are panicking like I was. To make matters worse I was having to work later to cover a colleagues holiday so wasn't even able to spend time at home with her.  Fast forward to today and she is much much better and 80% back to herself, thank goodness.

Then my b&sil had to rush my dear nephew who is 18mths to A & E in the early hours on Friday as he couldn't breathe, it turns out he has croupe. Poor thing, having to go to hospital and have a mask to help him breathe, it's so difficult when they are that age and can't tell you what is wrong. We're all going away together next week so everythings crossed to make sure he is ok for then.

But on the plus side I rang the clinic yesterday and they have received our referral letter for a consultation and made the apt whilst I was on the phone. So Tuesday 27th we are going and hopefully will be starting IVF soon after. I'm feeling really positive about it, we've had three goes at IUI which haven't worked, and whilst it may well happen if we carried on trying I just don't want to waste any time.  I would so love to be pregnant over Christmas, don't ask me why because I have no idea, but it's just a lovely image in my mind. Ok, on that note I'm starting to sound   so I'm going to head off now. Have some acupunture at 10.30am.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, WW xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi wiggywoo

sorry your third attempt didn't work but glad you've got ivf appointment to look forward to.  sounds like your nephew was a bit poorly, my friends children had that recently I think it's been going around.


I'm feeling rubbish today, feel really emotional and got AF cramps already  
Also DH had a nasty car accident yesterday, everyone involved is alright but the other person was lucky to get out alive, it's really shaken DH up, think he keeps thinking about what might have happened.

Have good weekend all


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Faithful,

Thats awful news to hear about your DH and the car crash. I'm pleased that everyone is ok, and I hope that your DH is able to relax soon. I guess it's natural to go into shock, and re-live the crash for a while afterwards. Hopefully your be feeling a bit more like yourself and that your cramps aren't related to AF. I forgot to look at Lou's list to see where you are in your cycle but I assume you are on the 2ww. With the number of ladies on 2ww, surely the law of averages suggests that we should have at least 2 bfp's on here soon. Lots of     thoughts coming your way.


----------



## hornauth

hi everyone....was wondering if i could join you?    we've been having d-iui, just about to try attempt no. 5!!  before discussing more options.    i've cut out alcohol completely....eating healthy....drinking lots of water....will drink pineapple juice when tx commences....taking pregnacare...having accupuncture....cut out caffeine completely.....is there anything else i can do?  we're really putting everything into this next try....

i look forward to getting to know you all.

take care
debbie x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Couldn't bear to read and run, but I must be quick because I need to get dinner ready.

Wiggywoo - So sorry to hear it's been such an emotional week for you.  I know I couldn't cope if my little furry baby was poorly, but so glad to hear that your's is better now.  Thank goodness you've managed to get an appointment to talk about your IVF already.  My DD had some minor croup again earlier this week - she's had it for the last couple of years but has only been hospitalised once thank goodness.  It's such a scary thing to happen to them, and especially more so when they are so little and don't understand and can't explain.  Hopefully he will be picking up again very soon.  We use a humidifier in DD's room as soon as she starts coughing, and I have to say I swear by it now.  We even took it on holiday over Easter.

Faithful - So, so sorry to hear about your DH's accident.  Thank God he wasn't hurt and everyone else is ok too.  It's bound to shake him up for quite a while, and bound to upset you too but please try and keep  .  Those better not be AF cramps - I made a deal with the "big man" that when I got my AF I would accept it for another month if everyone else on this thread got a BFP.  .  I know it's impossible to keep thinking , because I couldn't do it myself, but please be kind to yourself.  I am going to keep on  really hard for you hun.

Debbied25 - Welcome & lots and lots of luck for attempt no 5.  Sounds like you are doing all the right things hun ... all the things I've been doing to (except the accupuncture).  This thread is usually pretty quiet at the weekend, but it's mad during the week .... hard to keep up most days.

Well, I must get going to sort tea out.  We have the in-law's over tonight to play cards so won't be about this evening.

Have lovely evenings & I'll catch up soon.
XXXXX
XXXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

wiggywoo and Julie

Thanks for your kind words, I'm feeling much better now, think I was upset about the accident which in turn made me upet about everything else!! DH seeming more himself too now.  

Debbie - welcome to the thread, sounds like you're doing everything you can so hopefully it's just a matter of time for you.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

debbie - just thought, the other thing you need to do is to make sure you're getting lots of protein, I was advised by my clinic to drink a pint of milk everyday  to help with this.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies. Im sory 4 lack of personals, i just cant get my head right atm.
I started spotin ystrday, i went toilet wiped and had brown blood + mucus. Havnt had a drop since. I cried for hours. I think its over. Af shudnt even b due til at least next thurs. What do i do now?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, KP     .  I'm so sorry you were so upset yesterday honey. 

I am going to  right now for you that it's old implantation blood, especially as nothing else since.  If your AF doesn't usually arrive for quite a while then I would feel more  about it. .

It's silly of me to say try to stay positive, or try not to worry, because I know from my own experience that it's just not realistic.  Let the IUI ladies think lots of  thoughts for you instead, and please just be kind to yourself.

Definitely don't apologise for lack of personals .... this is time for you .... you helped me when I struggled last week and I hope I can do the same now, although I'm not sure what I can say to take away the worry.

I'll be popping in and out today (starting decorating our dining room today), but I want to make sure you are ok.
XXXXXXX

Hello everyone else .  XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Julie thank u so much. Ive done the knicker check 100 times + nuthin? I dnt spot b4 af either. I get a bit then bang 3-4 hrs shes in ful flo! During my meltdown my sil found me sobbing in her bedroom as it hpnd during our bbq + she noticd id disapeard. She thinks its implantation, she had it in her 1st pg 4 a few days. I pray it is. Thank u julie 4 that positive energy i mite just get out of bed now! X x x x x x x


----------



## CookieSal

KP - whilst it could be either, my first thought was, that sounds like implantation.        Stay strong hunni, it's not over yet. xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks cookie, i rang my clinic nurse will call bk sn. I know she cant do much but just thought id c wat she says. I guess i thought in that moment it was all over! How u feeling?


----------



## CookieSal

I'm doing OK, feeling really negative as there are no signs as far as I can tell that anything different is happening.  Depsite the signs that it will be -ve, I know I will be absolutely devestated.  (Main problem is that I can't simply start again as they want to investigate the possible broid).  I am also torturing myself as to whether to have one more go at IUI or ask to move straight to IVF....  

Hope nurse calls back soon - keeping my fingers crossed that she can reassure you a little. xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Its just all so bizare. Sum ppl are so positive + nuthn. Others no signs + a bfp. Its just so unpredictable! Wish u lots of luck hun x x
Im back in bed feel terrible. Dizzy, hot + sickly in tummy. Dnt nd the flu! Argh!


----------



## CookieSal

Oh sweetie, sorry you're feeling so awful.  Rest up and drink as much water as you can. xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Couldn't resist popping back in, between decorating and having lunch.  Had to check how you were KP.

Can't believe you are getting sick as well  .  I think it's often the body's way of making you rest when you really need to, and if it's implantation then you definitely need to be resting up.  I'd stay in bed hun and get some sleep and rest.  Do you have a tv upstairs or DVD player?  I'd certainly try and take your mind off it by watching some telly.  I'm gonna have to work even harder now to send over those  thoughts.  Hope the nurse from your clinic calls back soon, and she can put your mind at rest.  So sorry that your low point was when you were at the BBQ .  your sil is right.

Cookiesal - Read your diary this morning, and it's certainly not boring ..... very entertaining actually.  I'd ignore the lack of symptoms totally - like KP said there are lots of people with no symptoms that go onto getting BFP's and I was all excited and positive and for nothing.  Don't think about another IUI or IVF because I am  that this is the one, and you won't need anything more.


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks so much Julie - you're a sweetheart.  Good on you for being constructive on a BH too - I'm being a lazy tart and am just about to get dressed then will watch Dr Who that DP recorded for me last night then tonight I am taking my mum to see Viva La Diva - Katherine Jenkins and Darcy Bussell.  Quite looking forward to it.  I got her tickets for her birthday which was back in January.  Will be nice to spend the evening with mum too as she has been fantastically supportive of late  

Today I am feeling fairly relaxed....Karen has decided my left breast looks marginally bigger and I have declared that both are quite tender - the fact that I am constantly prodding them has of course got no bearing on this    At least it's given us both a good laugh! 

Don't overdo it on the decorating!


----------



## *grace

Good luck Cookiesal! Fingers crossed you won't need to make that decision. 
I am driving myself and DH nuts at the moment about whether we should skip IUI number 3 & go straight to IVF. Need to make a decision by tomorrow if we are to get blood tests done on days 3-5 so we can go ahead with the IVF. The other option is one more IUI & then an NHS IVF in Sept/Oct. Oh I wish I didn't keep changing my mind every 5mins! 
If anyone has any magic answer, please please let me know  
Gxx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks for your good wishes Grace, wish I could help you with your decision but I guess only you and DH can know what's right for you xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

KP- sorry you've been so upset, I agree with the others, it's a positive sign rather than a negative, try to keep calm and have lots of rest, you never know maybe all 3 of those raspberries are trying to snuggle in  

Cookiesal - Not everyone has symptoms and especially so early on, try and stay positive - which is impossible I know!

Grace - such a hard decision, I think when it comes to it you'll know what feels right between you.  

Julie - Hope the decorating is going well, very industrious.


AAM - feel rubbish today, really bloated and have had AF cramps every morning since Friday   . I'm sure it's over for me but still a glimmer of hope until    arives.


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies,

Just a quick one.  Traces of blood in CM this morning - me thinks this doesn't look good.  

Sx


----------



## zarzar

Morning everyone..Hope everyone has had a good bank holiday weekend so far

KP how are you doing hun? i hope your feeling ok. I agree with the others and think that it is a positive sign rather than a negative. I will be   for you tomorrow 

Hi Julie hows the decorating going? i hope you've finished it now..i think i remember reading that you were working today so i hope its not to hectic for you  

Hi cookie sal How are you feeling? I hope you and your mum enjoyed viva la diva. I really fancied going to that myself

Faithful how are you feeling? Sorry to hear about your DH's accident.It really does leave you shaken for quite a while. I Hope he's feeling better now 

AAM: well AF finally arrived today after 31 days   so we can get started again. I was actually getting quite worried as i've never had a cycle that long before. Even did a hpt yesterday but obvioulsy that was -ve. so first scan will probably be next tuesday or wed. fingers crossed for a nice big fat juicy follie 

cookie sal your post just popped up. I'm sorry to hear that..when is your test day supposed to be?


----------



## *grace

Hey Everyone, 

Sorry that your AF came as well Zarzar - I think the drugs can mess with your cycle - my cycle was 31 days too- the longest ever!

Cookiesal - I've been reading your diary, its great! There is still a glimmer of hope for you, don't give up yet! I love reading the diaries, might do one myself next time!

Working today, groan - such beautiful weather. For those of you that are off, go and enjoy !! 
Gx


----------



## CookieSal

Not til Friday.    Haven't even bought my test yet.


----------



## *grace

Maybe, just maybe, its a bit of implantation bleeding ??!!


----------



## CookieSal

Guess only time will tell but I'm not feeling hopeful


----------



## Sharry

Hi

At last AF has arrived so go and pick up my IUI meds tomorrow  , Zarzar looks like we will be going through this together!    

Hope everybody is well 


Sharry xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

pink cm for me too this AM (sorry TMI)  just waiting for full flow.  Stupid thing is I was feeling more positive this morning


----------



## CookieSal

Faithful - hope there is some way that this isn't the inevitable for both of us.    This is such a cruel process.  Wondering how KP is this morning too.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Let's hope so.


----------



## CookieSal

Getting heavier and redder, seems early but maybe that's just the meds.  Wish I could know for sure now and have a glass of wine to numb the pain.    I don't know what implantation bleeding looks or feels like but I would have thought it was too late in the cycle for that....day 12 post insem.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Faithful and Cookie sal

How are you feeling now? We are here for you if you want to chat 

Take care and have lots of rest


----------



## CookieSal

I'm doing Ok thanks Zarzar - crampy and miserable but otherwise fine.  Still spotting but it's not really doing much.... would have expected a bit of red heavier flow by now but then this is not a normal cycle and my body doesn't know these drugs so who knows how it will react.... just hope the floodgates don't open when I'm at work.

How's your bank holiday going?


----------



## faithfullyhoping

cookiesal - I'm the same, would have expected full flow by now but it's only there when I wipe (sorry tmi again!), on the other hand it doesn't feel like going away either.  Would like to drown my sorrows in several glasses of wine but feel like I'd better hang on a bit!!  Why does   have to torture us like this!


----------



## CookieSal

That's exactly what I have faithful, mostly light brown, at most pinky orange.....


----------



## zarzar

Its all so difficult isn't it. our bodies always seem to send out the wrong signals..I was convinced our first cycle had worked as i had all these strange symptoms but it seem my body was playing tricks on me. Its so difficult to know what to do.

I'm not even on meds and my cycles have been all over the place since starting tx, maybe its the stress


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sorry to hear that Faithful, Cookiesal and KP have all been in turmoil over the weekend       

Our bodies are so cruel sometimes, if AF is going to arrive then you just want it to, not some long drawn out build up to it. Having said that though, I sincerely hope that you are getting some implantation bleeding and nothing else.      

Although I've never experienced it myself, my understanding is that it can occur in the first four weeks so I don't think that it is too late at 12 dpo. My 2nd go at IUI I had loads of really strange twinges and feelings and was really hoping that it was the one, but sadly no, then last time I had nothing at all and still a bfn, there's just no way of knowing is there.

I probably haven't helped in the slightest but I am thinking about you and everyone else on the 2ww.

 to everyone, WW x


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks Wiggy, I appreciate your support   - I am clinging to the final desperate hope that it could be implantation whilst preparing myself for the full onslaught.


----------



## marmaladeboo

evening ladies,

faithful and cookiesal      its just implantation bleeds, hope your ok

hello everyone else hope you all had a good weekend

the sun has been out today, getting me in the holiday mood, first week of 2ww is over 5 days to go, feeling ok


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies  

Cookiesal/Faithful - Oh ladies, our bodies are so cruel to us sometimes.  I will be  so hard for you both that it is implantation bleeding and nothing else. I don't think it's too late for that to happen either, so I'm not going to give up the  yet for you both.  Just take care of yourselves and try to be kind to yourselves.

Marmaladeboo - Great that you've reached the end of the first week without going too .   hard for you too honey that this is your time.

Wiggywoo - Like you said, it's so hard to know what's going on in these bodies of ours.  Hope you are ok hun? 

Zarzar - Hello hun.  Yep, I was working today.  .  Felt like I was the only one in the world up and about at 8.15am, but I know I wasn't.  The bird song was lovely at 6.30am though  .  It seemed like such a long day today too - I'm sure my boss kept putting the clock back .  Still, I managed to get all the decorating done (well except the gloss paint which is going to have wait till another day), and I'm really pleased with it.  Sounds  that I've painted it the same colour as was already on there, but I really liked the colour and couldn't find anything I preferred.  Just looks lovely and fresh now.  Hope you've had a lovely weekend, just you and DH.  How did Saturday go looking at wedding dresses?

Hope KP is ok after a tough time on Saturday.  I'm going to be spending so much time  tonight for everyone, because tomorrow is KP's test day.  I'm at work again so can't log on till the evening and it's going to be torture.  .

Hope Lou is ok after being poorly last week, and the funeral. .

Hello to everyone else  about.
Lots of 's &  's to everyone.


----------



## zarzar

Just a quick one this morning to say good luck to Nicksy and KP for testing today.  Sending lots of   vibes and   that we get bfps today.


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

How's everyone doing ?

Sending    to KP and Nicksy for testing today  

AAM: been getting niggling AF aches on and off all week, boobs a bit sore but not spotting or anything yet.

Nix.


----------



## zarzar

Morning Nix when are you due to test? Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Nix76

Hey Zarzar,

Was pleased to hear that AF has shown finally for you and you can get started    

My clinic advises waiting 17 days to test which would be Sunday.  Not sure what to feel at the moment really.


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all on this glorious sunny summer day!


KP and Nicksy -     for testing ladies

Cookie and Faithful - hang in their girls remember PUPO!    

Nix - how's the 2ww going?

Can't believe I've got to be at work all week when its going to be glorious weather - so unfair.

AAM - well DH did a sperm test and didn't do the lid up properly so it leaked into the bag and they would process it. Arrrhhhh! So we're doing another one on Friday but it will mean I will miss this cycle as AF is due on Saturday and they won't get the results til Monday. Too late to start meds but I'm OK with that to be honest. I'm really enjoying  having some time out - going out with friends and being able to drink the odd glass of wine without feeling guilty!


----------



## Nix76

Hi EG - good to hear from you.  Sorry to hear about palaver with DH's sample, but at least it means you can enjoy all this sun with a glass of wine in your hand    2WW is going OK I spose, but the paranoid stage begun over the weekend and am now getting anxious about it all.


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI girls, not caught up with everyone so sorry no personals fel like crap not sure if KP has let you know but lost FIL yesterday so not at work today         I really hope you are all well and we have some BFP's


----------



## leechcb1

Lou - so sorry to hear about your FIL   

Sounds like a rubbish weekend for most lots of   that its not the AF witch for you all 

Good luck to all our testers   
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Leech, how are you now, not caught up with you since you were ill, how is creme egg??  Not long to wait for the scan xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou really sorry to hear about you FiL. Make sure you take care of your self and your dh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zarzar, DH scared me last night kind of passed out but his eyes were all glazed, think it was stress....  I made those burgers on Saturday they were lovely.....

Going to have to go as got to go and pick up the death certificate, speak soon girls xxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Well girls - its a BFN for me! 

Sorry for no personals - feel like crap today.  Now just waiting for AF to arrive as we are going on holiday to Cyprus on Sunday, so at least we have got that to look forward to.  Think I might have a few glasses of wine tonight to drown my sorrows!!

  to all our other testers this week - there must be a postive out of all of us!!

Love 

Nic
xx


----------



## Nix76

Lou - so sorry to hear about your fil  

Nicksy - sorry about the BFN hun  

We REALLY need some good news on this board


----------



## leechcb1

Nicksy so sorry honey


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

KP has text she will get her results at three and sends her love to all 

xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Nicksy so sorry for your bfn hun 

We really do need some good news on this thread


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

lou sorry to hear about your FIL, take care of yourself and DH

Nicksy sorry about your bfn   

kp hope you get a BFP  

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Nix76

Got everything crossed for you KP     

AAM: AF rumblings in belly back again


----------



## Nix76

Been very quiet on here today......

Off home soon, but will try and log on from home to check in for news from KP.  It's gonna be hard walking to the station tonight with my legs crossed for you hun !!!  

Nix.


----------



## zarzar

Wow its been so quiet on here this afternoon.  I was expecting KP's news by now...I hope this means its good news and your out celebrating  

I just got back from the dentist and thankfully all is ok for another 6 months..i hate the dentist


----------



## Leicesterlou

Dare I take the good news away from KP but I am sure she won't mind she got a  I think she is very surprised xxxx

Zarzar - glad your teeth are ok hun.

Nicksy sorry about your BFN


----------



## zarzar

Yay KP      Its about time we had some good news on hear. That is fantstic


----------



## spacedust

Hello everyone,
Sorry, keep doing an odd post then getting caught up and not posting again.  had to work at weekend unexpectedly and out all Monday, so not been around.  
Spent ages worrying about starting IUI, then started drugs on thur, manic ever since, then went for CD8 scan today and i have 3 (and a half that we're not counting) follies that are good to go!  so have to do my injection in a minute (maybe i am posting to delay) then off to work again and am back for first ever basting on thur.  is anyone else on same timescale as me?  
Sorry to hear your BFNs and FIL - not sure what that is, but it doesn't sound good.  sorry have much to learn...
you all give each other so much support on here, you are such a lovely bunch of people!  
wishing you all lots of   and   wherever you are at.
spacedust xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Just a quick post to give Lou and Nicksy a big   and send KP huge congratulations - well done sweetie.  

Not a lot to report here - still spotting and awaiting the inevitable onslaught of the witch.  Of course she is being mighty cruel and teasing me - GRRR


----------



## Nix76

KP - fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal -


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, what a read today.  It's all  one minute and   the next.

Lou - I am so sorry to hear about your FIL, and the effect it had on your DH.  You've had so much to cope with recently hun.             

Nicksy -  .  I am so terribly sorry my lovely.  No words are going to make it better, but we've all been there and so we send you lots of love & 's too.  Be kind to yourself, and hope that you can switch off during your holiday.

KP - I am so  for you hun.   - it's so fantastic to have another person to go onto Lou's "bump" list.  After all the worries of the weekend, I am so excited that it all worked out ok.  Take lots of care of yourself and those raspberries (  wonder how many it is?  ).  Have you got a scan date yet?

 to everyone else checking in today - Zarzar/Cookiesal/Spacedust/Nix76/Marmaladeboo/Leech.

Stupidly busy day at work, but thank goodness that's my working week done .... just home and family stuff to do now.
's &  's to everyone
 that we will all be joining KP with Leech/Amanda/ChocolateEllie at the bottom of Lou's list very soon.


----------



## KittenPaws

Ladies im so sorry 4 late msg. Today we got our bfp. I must admit im super shocked but so happy. I wil chat to u all 2moro + catchup. Im logn in via dh mobile. Love to u all, u have been my angels x


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

kp congratulations on your BFP     

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello all,

Couldn't read all the posts today and not respond so much going on, don't know what to start with.....

Firstly, Lou, I was so shocked to hear about your FIL, it doesn't seem that long ago that you were helping him move and settle in. Lots of thoughts are with you and your DH, as me and my DH both have our parents with us I can't imagine what it must be like. Take care of yourself and your DH, as Julie says you have a lot going on right now, so many emotions, take some time out for yourselves sometime soon.     Not long now til your consultation......

Nicksy, so sorry about your bfn, unfortunately I do know what that is like and I am aware that it can take a while to feel back to your normal self again.  I suppose the good thing about IUI is that you can start again quite soon after. Lots of     coming your way hun, enjoy a glass of vino and a warm bath and whatever else you deprived yourself of during the last two weeks. 

And finally KP, what can I say, the most fantastic news       so happy for you hun, I know the last few months have been difficult, you truly deserve this. Are we allowed to get ahead of ourselves and take some delight in what it will be like to tell that awfu boss of yours ?!?!?!    

Hi to marmalade, ellie, nix, julie, zarzar, amanda, leech, space dust and everyone else (in no particular order.)

I wasn't going to post but seeing as I'm on here..........been on to my clinic today to make sure they fax the results of all of my bloods, scans and lap&dye notes together with dh's sa's. Have to have the hiv and hep bloods. Going away to France on friday and looking forward to eating pate, drinking cider and wine and not having to worry about it. I guess it will be about 8ish weeks before we start IVF and it's actually a relief to not have to consider where I am in my cycle and what I can and can't do for a while. Went out for a (slow) run with dh tonight, lovely evening for it and I've come back feeling very positive so want to pass on those     to all of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a quickie, because I'm pooped.

Just wanted to say hello to Wiggywoo, lovely to hear from you.  Hope you have a lovely time in France ... enjoy all those lovely things.  I'm quite enjoying not having to think about scans etc this month too.

Take care of you hun.
XXXXXX


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Julie, I'm starting to feel shattered now too, had a busy day at work today. It's quite liberating to have some time off (of tx) isn't it, I always thought that I would want to plough straight back but have to admit that might not always be the best thing. Look forward to hearing from you more over the next couple of days. Even if I am not online I'm normally lurking in the shadows keeping up to date with you all    

Also wanted to say hi and   to CookieSal and Faithful, didn't want you to think that I had missed you.

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## spacedust

Hi,
Kittenpaws - congrats on your bfp, that's wonderful!  
Hi Cookiesal,   for you.
Wiggywoo enjoy your holiday - wish i was going.

Made a mess of my final injection (like most of the others - needles are not turning out to be my thing), took me a while to get the needle through the skin, then some clear stuff came back out after i took the needle out, i hope its ok?  and am feeling a bit sick, breakfast was a struggle, can the drugs do that?
have a good day 
spacedust xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Just checking in.  Feeling poop - got a streaming cold and the AF niggles are still there.  Feeling very sorry for myself today  

Hope you're all doing OK ?

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

KP -       
Yaaaayyyy! That is such good news! Well done girl!

Nix - sorry you're feeling blue today hun.  I call it feeling 'small' cos I just feel like everyone one else strides about feeling fine and superconfident and I feel small and blue. Its a horrible feeling - hope you're feeling more positive later.


----------



## Nix76

Hey EG, good to hear from you!

Can I ask you a question ?  Did you get told to wait 17 days before testing ?  Did you come on or test before that ??  17 days for me would be Sunday but got a big work do on Friday and was wondering about testing then - what you think ?

Nix


----------



## KittenPaws

Good morning al my wonderful angels.

Well as you are all aware yesterday we got our positive. As promised i said i would write a list of all my symptoms to help anyone who is in that place.
I had the little light pink spots 1 week post ovulation, then on 11 days past ovulation i had dark brown spotting only when i wipe. A little more on 13 days post ovulation. I experienced weird tummy bug sensations, if i didnt eat every 3 hours my tummy hurt so much. I had food aversions (meat, seafood, felt like citrus things and spicy currys all the time) . Some people say its to early, but this is what i had. Big blue veins across my boobs and chest, also thick CM and the other thing i felt as if AF was coming any minute, still do...

I hope this is useful to someone. Im still in a state of shock and just am so grateful to God. I dont know what else to say, but thankyou to all of you. Especially my dear friends Lou & Leech who get me through the darkest hours. 

I hope i can stick around here for a little longer, feel a bit homeless now


----------



## chocolateellie

Hey, girls. Sorry I haven't been around-- I've been trying to keep my mind on other things. I had a little spotting over the weekend, so I have to go in today for a scan. I don't feel terribly hopeful because this is so similar to what happened last time. I'm really gutted, and I'm pretty sure I'll be back to IUI soon. At least I'll have you lovely girls to keep me sane and help me through.

Lou-- I'm so sorry abotu your FIL-- gosh when it rains it really does pour.

KP-- MANY CONGRATS!! How exciting! I'm just thrilled for you! Of course I want all the details when you've got them. 

Nix-- When I went for my meeting about IUI with the nurse she told me not to test until 18dpiui, but I was going to have two boosters of pregnyl, which can give you a false positive, so I think that's why. Hope you feel better soon.

EG-- Hi.

Wiggy-- Enjoy the holiday.

Julie-- Hi to you, too.

Spacedust-- Final innjection! Yay! When's your basting? Do you know?

Much love to everybody.


----------



## spacedust

Hi,

Kittenpaws, thanks for the list of symptoms!  and congrats again, i can't imagine how that feels!

Chocolateellie,    positive vibes for you.  Am in tomorrow late morning, its strange to feel so excited about it all, people seem to talk about the stress of treatment (and i'm sure it is), but at the moment i just feel really releived to be finally doing something positive rather than all those tests and being told nothing is wrong, which i found so frustrating and made me feel so helpless.  

 all.

spacedust xxx


----------



## Soozy1

Morning lovely ladies

Not been on for a while!

KP - congrats on your BFP - chuffed to bits for you.  Find it very refreshing to hear stories like yours x 

Sorry to everyone with BFN - its really hard news to take.  But maybe our babies arent ready for this world just yet x

I have gone straight into my third treatment - i guess i am in the "zone" so to speak!  Or perhaps i am mad!  Got  my first scan next Tues so just popping the clomid at the moment.  I think if this round fails then we are onto IVF so i think i will take the break then!

Hi to everyone else.  Its a really sunny day x


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks guys. I dont know what to say. I guess that you think that your worrys are over, trust me they aint! I woke up at 4am and do you know what i thought about? Childbirth! Errr slight jump of the gun! lol


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - yeah I was told 17 days too. First IUI I waited and didn't test til then - got AF the next day. Second IUI I didn't make it to test day before AF showed up. 
I believe though that the pregnyl will be out of your system after 14 days 
If I were you I would test Friday - it will be day 15 and I reckon late enough to get a result. No point torturing yourself any longer!


----------



## Nix76

Thanks EG, that's what I reckon too.  Although, the way the AF niggles are coming I doubt I'll get to Friday....


----------



## CookieSal

Morning ladies

KP - enjoy every second of the wonderful feeling of positivity.

Ellie - fingers crossed your scan proves that all is OK.

Sorry can't do many personals as am in London waiting for a meeting to start.  

My bleeding has been steadily increasing so I have decided to test this evening as I am now 14 dpo and am fairly convinced that the only thing holding off the full onslaught is the cyclogest.  That way I can stop the drugs, call the clinic tomorrow and sort out a date for this saline scan which they want me to have before I proceed with more tx.  I really hope it's not going to be a long delay as I just want to get on with it now.

Any news from Faithful?  Her weekend was about as rubbish as mine and have been thinking of her.

Love to you all

A resigned little CookieSal xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix76 – Sorry to hear you are feeling so poopy luv.  I’ve just got DH’s germs now – really sore throat and croaky voice and feeling quite poop myself.  Those AF niggles better leave you alone hun  . .

Essexgirlie – Morning hun. 

KP – I am still feeling all  for you hun. Wonder if it’s just the one ickle raspberry? You don’t need to feel out of place at all – we have Leech & crème egg/Amanda & 2/ChocolateEllie and now you to motivate us all to keep trying.  I am so, so pleased that all your fears at the weekend turned out to be unfounded.  I’d try not to think about childbirth just yet …. you’ve got a few months before you need to deal with all that. 

Chocolateellie – Loads and loads of ’s hun.  I know it’s easy to say but please, please try to stay .  

Spacedust – Sorry to hear the injections haven’t been going too well.  Anyone that can do it deserves a medal in my books.  Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hun.

Soozy – Morning hun.  Lots of luck for your scan next week then.

Cookiesal – I am still going be  that you are wrong and will be joining KP this week with a BFP.

AAM – Well, I’ve been a busy bunny so far today, decided to take some time out to catch up with everyone.  I might not be having tx this month or doing any of my usual obsessive things, but I can’t bear not being on FF.

What a fab day it is today …. hope you all get to appreciate some of it.

Hello to everyone else checking in today ….. lots of  and love to Lou today.
XXXXXXX


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi All

KP - fantastic news on your BFP, huge congrats, I had a good feeling for you this time. 

Chocolateellie - Hope the scan goes well, will be thinking of you.

Sorry but bit of a me post, AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday so a bfn for me, which is what I expected but it still hurts like crazy.  Spent most of the day in tears on and off, I haven't even rung the clinic yet! We've pretty much decided that we don't want any further treatment so I'm trying to get my head around things at the moment, although we are going to see consultant one last time to see if he suggests anything other than ivf. Feeling better today but just very empty. Thanks for all of your support. Will catch up another time.

Faithful x


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, thanks guys.  Im so glad im not being evicted   Id miss you all too much. 

So whats on food menus today?


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls!

Firstly congrats to KP - I am absolutely made up for you!!

I have come on here to have a little moan really.  Sorry but I just feel so sh***y. As you know I got my BFN yesterday and last night my FIL rang to tell me and DH that DH's niece has just found out that she is pregnant.  I felt like it was an absolute kick in the teeth.  I just burst into tears as soon as I put the phone down.  It was just like someone was rubbing my nose in it!  I am so sorry for being a miserable bugger but just needed to share what I am feeling. This is the first time that I have reacted like this and last night I just felt so down and that it was really all over for us and that we would never have a baby.

Oh well rant over!  Love to everybody

Nic
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, Faithful .  Think it's gonna be another day like yesterday .... all  one minute for someone, then  a minute later for someone else.  I am so terribly sorry to hear you got a BFN hun.  No wonder you were so upset yesterday ....  my BFN/AF arriving this month upset me so much more than I was prepared for.  Be kind to yourself hun. XXXX

Nicksy - .  Some people don't know when to pick the right moment do they.  It probably couldn't have come at a worse time for you hun.  .  Hope that your DH gave you lots of cuddles after.  Rant away as much as you need to hun .... it's what we all have to do at one time or another.

KP - Food menu for me ..... Weetabix and decaf tea, then hula hoops (naughty) with pineapple juice (still drinking it even if I don't need to) and going to have pizza for lunch (really naughty) with some fruit for after.  Then I'm going to have a teacake (I'm so naughty today) for a quick bite before I go to yoga tonight.  All comfort food really.  Howsabout you?


----------



## amandalofi

Just popping by to say hi to everyone - hope you are all ok.

KP -   on your BFP...hope everything goes nice & smoothly for you.  Have you got a scan booked yet?

Lou - sorry to hear about your FIL - you have had a rough few weeks   take care of yourself.

Ellie -   - hope the scan went ok.

EG - your story about your DH's SA made me laugh...when my DH did his the bottle leaked...but in his trouser pocket so when he got to the hospital he had to stand there with damp trousers ...he was sooo embarrassed!

everyone else   wherever you are in your treatment.

AAM: not been around much as still feeling quite ill...had the day off yesterday to rest as I think I over did it at the weekend.

Take care everyone

Amanda x


----------



## Essex girlie

Faithful -   so sorry hun. Perhaps you should wait a while before you decide if you want any more treatment. You might change your mind? Its so hard isn't it - like grieving really. Stay strong with your partner  

Nicksy -   I think we all recognise that feeling of ARRGGHHHH! when well meaning friends and relatives tell you their happy news. Its PANTS - theres no way round it - it sucks. Rant away m'darlin and get it off your chest!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda  - Nice to hear from you, but sorry to hear you've been feeling quite poorly & naughty you for overdoing it at the weekend.  Lots of rest young lady for you and those little lovelies.  .  Do you have a date for another scan yet? X


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya ladies 

Faithful so sorry for your bfn    

Ellie hope all goes well today  

Just a quickie form me today 

lots of love 

xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Faithful im so sorry for your BFN. We are all here if you need a cyber hug!  

Nicksy- one thing i learnt over the years in one ear out the other. Sometimes people are just AAARGHH kick in the teeth annoying!  

Thanks amanda for your well wishes hun. Got scan booked 28th May. I still think its not my scan!


----------



## KittenPaws

Food diary

breakfast toast and honey
lunch- falafel & cous cous salad and grapes


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - Good job one of us is being good today.


----------



## KittenPaws

i know! its a change! I have been so good, drinking water and all! I cant remember if i said this or not but thank you so much, you were an angel on saturday over my 48 hours of hell!   bless you.


----------



## Julie Wilts

I've been eating so well for months, but since being so   last week I've been quite slack.  Really need to start being better because we are still going to be having some BMS this month so need to be healthy.

No worries about Saturday ... don't think I was that much help, but guess at least I was about.  Just so glad that it has all ended so well for you hun.


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

faithful sorry to hear about your bfn,   

hope everyone else is doing ok, im off work today had rough night with twinges in stomach, not sure if AF is about to show her evil head, due to test on saturday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - .  I will be   really hard that those twinges are nothing to do with the evil witch, but all to do with implantation.  KP was convinced it hadn't worked but she's got her BFP and I am really, really hoping that it will be the same for you too hun. X


----------



## KittenPaws

Marmalade, dont give up hope hun. After i got my results i rang the clinic back and asked the nurse if she could double check it was me. She was laughing so much and said she was sure. I was convinced AF was coming, in a way still feels like that. I am       for you all x x


----------



## Nix76

Think AF is arriving


----------



## KittenPaws

Nix im so sorry hun


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - hang in there hun  

What makes you say that you think AF is arriving?


----------



## Essex girlie

KP - I see a while back you said that you weren't going to do a diary but would tell us all your symptoms/feeling etc if you got BFP! Get ready to start typing girl!


----------



## KittenPaws

here it is hun from this morning....  

Good morning al my wonderful angels.

Well as you are all aware yesterday we got our positive. As promised i said i would write a list of all my symptoms to help anyone who is in that place.
I had the little light pink spots 1 week post ovulation, then on 11 days past ovulation i had dark brown spotting only when i wipe. A little more on 13 days post ovulation. I experienced weird tummy bug sensations, if i didnt eat every 3 hours my tummy hurt so much. I had food aversions (meat, seafood, felt like citrus things and spicy currys all the time) . Some people say its to early, but this is what i had. Big blue veins across my boobs and chest, also thick CM and the other thing i felt as if AF was coming any minute, still do...

I hope this is useful to someone. Im still in a state of shock and just am so grateful to God. I dont know what else to say, but thankyou to all of you. Especially my dear friends Lou & Leech who get me through the darkest hours. 

I hope i can stick around here for a little longer, feel a bit homeless now


----------



## Nix76

Thanks KP & EG,

Rather than just the AF niggles in my belly I am also getting them in my back now which is a sure sign for me.  Also got a small amount of pink tinged CM when wiping earlier and then a slight brown amount.  Nothing since, but I don't hold out much hope now.  

Sorry the me, me, me....


----------



## KittenPaws

Errr hang on i thought you said it WAS coming. Back up girly, do not get yourself in a state. Read my info below. Please be positive, please   .. I know im one to talk but you just dont know what tomorow will bring.


----------



## leechcb1

I know its difficult Nix but do try and stay positive - look at the bad weekend Kp had and the great result she got     

lots of cuddles 

xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks girls,

Think I've got a massive dose of self pity at the moment - feeling rough with this cold and then the spotting has knocked me for six.  Will see how it goes overnight I guess.


----------



## KittenPaws

we are all here for you, rest as much as poss


----------



## Nix76




----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - repeat after me: 'I am PUPO!'


----------



## leechcb1

aah honey - we all here for you sweetie and EG right you are PUPO   

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix - The body can be cruel, but it can also give you lots of joy too .... KP's body seemed to be cruel at the weekend, and then gave her the best thing it could. We will all be  for you and send you lots and lots of . I'm going to do a bog off AF dance too .... just for you hun. 

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## CookieSal

Just to let you know, AF has arrived with full ceremony and cramps.  Did a test which of course said BFN.... forgive me if I curl up and   for a bit.  I'll be back soon. x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, Cookiesal.  I'm so very, very sorry for you honey. What a week this is turning out to be.  .  I'd have a good cry and get it out your system.  Be kind to yourself my lovely. XXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies  

Well it looks like its been a day of mixed emotions on hear today.

Cookie sal and Faithful so sorry to hear of you bfn. make sure you take time to get over this before deciding on what happens next. I wish you both luck in what ever you decide to do next 

Nix..hang in there hun it aint over til the   arrives. i'll be   for you

KP i just want to say again how pleased i am that you got your bfp..can't wait to see how many of those raspberries snuggled in 

Hi Amanda glad your doing ok..naughty you though for doing to much..make sure you get plenty of rest now whilst you can 

Hi Julie how are you? i know how difficult it is to stay healthy when your not having tx..i've really tried this last month but ithasn't been easy...you can allow yourself a few treats though 

Essex girlie..you story about your dh made me chuckle too...i'm quite glad my dh has to do his at the hospital otherwise i'm sure we'd have a similar situation here 

Hi leech..not long til your next scan now...are you going to find out the sex?

AAM: not much today..going to book our first scan in tomorrow which should be next tuesday..I'm not sure if i'm looking forward to it or not...Hopefully everything will go ok this month and we won't have to use frozen  ..We've also got this documentary thing going on . They're sending us a video camera to do video diaries or something..I'm not very good at talking about things so it could be a very dull programme 

Have a great evening everybody

zarzar


----------



## Essex girlie

Cookie -   so sorry about AF showing up.

Nix - are you feeling a bit more   today?

Zarzar - I think you are sooooo brave doing the documentary thing!But brilliant too 'cos you will give hope to loads of other people out there as well as educating the nation!

Julie - hows you today?

KP - has it sunk in yet?

Everyone I've missed - hope you are all feeling positive what ever your situation and I'm wishing us all loads of


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning girlys, 

cookie im so sorry about AF.

hows everyone doing today?

Nix how are you today  

xoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, well I am back at work and feel completely out of everything, sorry no personals, I need to update the list but haven't got the time to read back through everything so if you personal message me with your updates I will get it all done xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Sal - so sorry hun  

I'm out.  AF arrived last night in full force.  Feel and look like sh*t today.  

Hope every one is doing OK today. 

Be back later. 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sal & Nix sorry girls


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi lou, welcome back. Hope work isnt too stressful today, try and take it easy! thinking of you


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP hey you my little BFP , to be honest couldn't give a toss about work, not in the right frame of mind and got a business lunch today, not looking forward to that    How are you hun, has it sunk in?


----------



## leechcb1

Nix and sal so sorry   

Lou hope you and DH ok - sad and stressful time for you both - is dh still up for the consult at the weekend? 

Hiya to all - won't be around much today - its dp's day in hospital so going back up there as soon as my ten appt has finished - although it would be a good start if they actually turned up on time!!!

See ya all later 

Ps - zarzar not going to find out although now I really want to but we promised each other we wouldn't- good luck with the video diaries xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Good, work sux anyway! 

Im okay hun, as you can see im still here cant leave you guys! Its sinking in a little more each day. I am just   that it goes well.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP don't you dare leave me not now    I am still here and have moved onto IVF and others are still here too so you can't go  

Leech - DH did pull a bit of a face when I reminded him but then we discussed and it is one of the things his Dad was still interested in when he was alive so we are still going although will probably need to write things down more and nothing is sinking in at the moment


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww thanks Lou! You girls have been my life line for so long i think id be lost without you all.  

My hayfever has hit me like a b*** today! Its awful . All bunged up.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Put some vaseline inside your nose KP, it works for me...


----------



## leechcb1

Be careful what you take for your hayfever KP - I was told paracetamol only for pain -  couldn't even use cold sore ointment - best to check with doc or pharmacist xx

Lou thats good that you going - i'm sure his dad would not have wanted you to postpone it - god knows how long you would wait for another appt

Appt turned up so signing off for a bit 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

oh hun ive been drug free for months, not even a paracetamol or anything since i started my 1st IUI. Im not taking anything for it. I will live. lol. 
I just read that back and by drug free i mean nurofen, paracetamol, hayfever tablets etc     sounded like a junkie for a min!


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix -   oh babe, I'm so sorry. I know how much you wanted this to work. I know today will be a horrid day for you - but its only the first go. You've got 2 more tries and at least you know you reacted well to the drugs and you had a good size follie.
Having said all that - I know that it will make no difference to how crap you feel - so feel free to have a rant/cry etc.
I suggest the diet goes out the window this evening - treat yourself and get back in the saddle tomorrow.  xx


----------



## Essex girlie

KP - when I was pregnant before (seems like a lifetime ago) I went to a natural remedy shop and they gave me a spray for my nose for hayfever that was safe to take while preggers. Did the trick - can't remember what it was called but it may be worth asking around if you feel really bad.


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks EG i might go check it out at lunch time. Its not the worst its been, but the sneezing must drive people in the office crazy! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

When is your first scan KP?

Leech I hope DP is ok


----------



## KittenPaws

28th May, 20 days and counting!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Can't wait to see how many raspberries....


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww thanks hun. I have a feeling its one because the hcg levels were not excessively high? She said they were perfect and normal. Although you never know!


----------



## leechcb1

aargh stupid meeting only just finished and my poor boy is sitting in hospital with no one with him - i'm off to mop his fevered brow so will see all you lovely ladies tomorrow or later from home 

Have a good day   

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Zarzar – Problem is I’m having to many treats at the moment.  Determined to improve my diet or I’ll be fat and not pg which won’t be good.  Good on you for this documentary you are involved in …. IF seems to be a taboo subject on tv, so anything that raises it’s profile must be a good thing.  Hope it doesn’t add to the worries about your tx though, just hope it will give you something to focus on.

Lou – Lovely to have you back, we’ve missed you hun.  .  I’m having May off, then next tx in June.

Nix - .  Oh hun, I am so terribly sorry to hear that.  I had still really hoped you would be joining KP.  Be kind to yourself my lovely.

Leech – Hope it goes OK with your DH today. 

KP – Sorry to hear your hayfever is making you feel bad today, but hope you are OK otherwise.  Not long till that first scan then hun …. how shocked will you be if it’s more than one raspberry?

Essexgirlie – Hello hun, how are you today?

AAM - Well been and done the church playgroup as usual - was a lovely one today, and even the little babies didn't bother me.  In quite a happy place at the moment (probably due to the comfort eating  ).  Just registered DD at the local library so she has her own card and chose 5 books today .... she did want the whole library, but I had to explain that wasn't possible.  Weather is lovely here, and we hope to get out in the garden later.

 &  's to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie  I will update you hun.  Glad your playgroup went well, must be doing you some good taking some time out


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou 

Yes, and the sun is making me feel good too.  I don't like real heat, but love the early Summer.

Enough about me ..... how are you hun?  How did Friday go?  How is your DH doing?  It must be such a hard time for you both.  Hope you are taking care of yourself my lovely.
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I love the sun too and can't wait until 3.30pm to get out of here.  Friday was a great party lots of tears but a good celebration of life.  DH is ok he passed out on Monday night scared the living daylights out of me but he seems better now, we are coping I have had an upset tummy and the evil witch showed her face on Tuesday all I needed hey...  Glad to be back into a bit of normality though as I was getting too used to being at home with DH and not wanting to be at work....


----------



## KittenPaws

hi guys, meeting got cancelled just now soooooo relieved.

Hi julie hows you? 

Oh Lou i dont like the sun... i like it a little days like today are fine but when it starts roasting im outta there. Burn like a lobster i do!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you KP, see I am olive skinned if that's what you call it take after my Grandfather go a lovely brown in the sun and I just worship it relaxing in it having water fights etc.  Do you not have air con in the office, we do and its great for when it gets really sticky


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm another lobster type KP.  Love the warmth and some sunshine, but just not too much or I just got red and then peel.  That's the joy of being fair haired and freckly  .  Lou - My Grandad was just like you, olive skinned and went brown in minutes (oh, and he was lovely too ^hugme).

Lou - AF as well as everything else .... what a week love.  .  Glad to hear that Friday was a celebration, even if it was a tearful one.  Hope that your DH is ok now - shock does horrible things to the body doesn't it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah my lovely little lobsters     We will get there and I am glad to get back on ff with my friends    The funeral isn't until 19th May and then taking the Tuesday and Wednesday off afterwards give myself some time out...

Well I am leaving shortly to you make sure you slap that suncream on my lovelys and catch up tomorrow


----------



## spacedust

Hi,
i'm not out enjoying the sun, even though i'm off, have come back from first ever basting.  and am lying on my back on the sofa, catching up on the i'd do anything results.  do you think lying on your back helps?  feeling a bit strange anyway, not bloated or hurting just uncomfortable...
spacedust xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Spacedust officially PUPO then, anything is good if it makes you feel better xx


----------



## spacedust

pupo sounds good!  haven't thought of it like that.  you said anything?  does that include chocolate?  i don't know how i'm going to eat healthy for the next 2 weeks! x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Spacedust we have a bit of a rule on here ditch the diet when PUPO and chocolate is good, Leech ate creme eggs all the time and it worked for her so go for it hun, you could put the choccie in the freezer then suck it once frozen nice and cold choccie for the nice warm weather, either way feet up for a few days and take care


----------



## spacedust

thanks!  it sounds great.  i will show this to my dh when he gets back (he had to go back to work).  unfortunately back to work tomorrow, but may have a late start.  x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - We missed you earlier this week too hun, it's lovely to have you back.  Hope you have a lovely evening hun, and catch up tomorrow.  

Spacedust - I felt a bit weird after my first IUI, but strangely enough felt nothing after my 2nd.  I try to keep my feet up for the afternoon/evening afterwards at least.  I'd try and eat some good stuff, so you don't feel too guilty about scoffing the chocolate.  .  Take it easy now. XXX


----------



## KittenPaws

my parents are both olive im like my grandma- casper the friendly ghost! Its awful.


----------



## KittenPaws

Spacedust you eat up buttercup! I ate anything and everything. I lived on mangos as they were fresh and in season. Had tiramisu cake (non alco) , krispy kremes and all! LOL. So as your PUPO your entitled to it!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP -  - Casper the Friendly Ghost .  If Casper had freckles, that would be me too.


----------



## KittenPaws

Imagine growing up in oz where they are all sun lovers. Bronze and shiny and theres me pasty and almost translucent! 

I used to wear bronzer and all, then about 5 yrs ago got over it , accepted it and now i just have my skin colour foundation with nice pink blush and im done! Dont give a rats ass anymore! lol


----------



## spacedust

kp, as you are pg i am going to follow every bit of advice you have, so donuts and mangos it is!  as per julie's suggestion, the mangos can make me feel less guilty about the donuts.  i thought you were quite healthy, i seem to remember you putting your food diary on at times?  sorry, have not been stalking you, just trying to get advice/info off the threads.  what else did you eat a lot of? xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh KP, I couldn't survive in Oz .... I'd have to spend half the year hidden indoors in an air conditioned sanctuary.  .  I have to confess I bought some moisturiser yesterday with self tan in it .... today it looks ridiculous on my legs/feet ..... wish I'd just stayed pasty now.

Spacedust - DH always says that if he walks whilst eating something naughty it doesn't count.  .


----------



## spacedust

julie - i need a different theory this afternoon then!!  unless i'm just walking between the fridge and the sofa! x


----------



## KittenPaws

spacedust when im at work im little miss healthy then BANG weekend hits and its fat fest 2008! So you just do whatever makes you healthy. 

I have to admit now im watching everything i put in my mouth. Happily im turned off sweets! lol


----------



## spacedust

kp, that's strange, i'm better at home, but at work (despite mainly taking lunch in) there is always something unhealthy around and i can't help but eat it.  glad you are not tempted by the sweets, who knows what your cravings will be? x


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm better at work, because I'm busier and can only eat what I take into work.  Been such a pig recently I deserve to be massive.

Right ladies, I must be off .... need to wake dd (she's sleeping again  ), as I have an emergency doc's appointment for her.  Nothing to worry about .... ongoing problems with asthma.

Catch up tomorrow.

Hope you have lovely evenings.
XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

bye Julie, hope DD is ok  

spacedust with my luck it will be pickles covered in jam or somthing yuck!


----------



## spacedust

thanks kp, you've made me laugh this afternoon!  hopefully you will get nice cravings - healthy but tasty!  i don't care what i crave a long as i get pg!  .
off to raid the cupboards. xx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

nix and sal sorry to hear your news  

lou welcome back, take it easy, good luck at your app

hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals have a tummy bug today, don't know if that was what was causing the pains i had yesterday, hope its just a 24hr thing as i go on hol on sat and test as well x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Marmaladeboo - so sorry to hear you have a tummy bug.  There seem to be loads of bugs doing the rounds at the moment.  Still  lots for some fantastic results for you on Saturday.

Spacedust - Hope you found something nice in the cupboards.  We are either having king prawn salad with cous cous or fahitas with salad, and we've just had some freshly juiced cantaloupe melon and pear which was lovely and also gives us another couple of our 5-a-day.

KP - Mmmm pickles with jam (eurgh!).  I didn't have any real cravings with DD but I was so sick for the first 4 months it was all about just eating things that didn't make me sick.  Basically for 4 months I surved on dry cheerios/gingernut biscuits/tea cakes/dry toast/plain hula hoops or square crisps and if I was feeling really brave an apple.  Some healthy diet that was  .  What I did really crave when I was pg, was crunching on ice.  Sounds so  but it was the actual sensation of crunching the ice that did it for me.


----------



## zarzar

Julie thats so weird..My cravings with dd was crunching on ice..i'd often go out and order a glass of ice from the bar...They were particularly nice if they had been soaked in coke first


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - I'm so relieved to hear it wasn't just me.  I got so frustrated at work (I was working 40+ hours a week till I had DD - and I had her 4 weeks early, the day after I finished work  ), that they didn't have any ice I could crunch on.  I would get home and go straight to the freezer to get my "fix".


----------



## zarzar

i know what you mean abou getting your fix..I was a student when i had my daughter so luckily i had plenty of time on my hands to get mine


----------



## spacedust

crushed ice??
julie - didn't find anything in the cupboards, so when dh came back we went out for coffee (decaf) and cake.  i can't be bothered to cook so will probably have noodles for supper.  you all seem so healthy, i'll have to get my act together at the weekend...
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

zarzar - we have a fridge in our rest room, and I even tried to persuade my boss to change it for a larder fridge so it had an ice box in it.  

Spacedust - Since I was diagnosed menopausal last year I have done my best to eat a bit better, because it seems to help me out with the tiredness and some of the mood swings ( / ) that I get.  At least I feel like I've done my best each time I have tx too.  I've just been naughty the last couple of weeks really.  Are you gettings some good vitamin supplements?


----------



## spacedust

hi,
yes i am taking multi vits and iron, but i know it doesn't replace proper food.  i guess i've got in the habit of telling myself its ok to comfort eat and as i often work late, i don't end up organising my diet very well.  you are right and i will have to work on it...
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Spacedust - Well I only used to rely on multi-vits/iron as well hun and I'm sure we aren't the only ones.  Since DD we've eaten better, and don't rely on jars of things or packet mixes.  It sounds so sad but I have to plan my "menu" for a week in advance so I know what I'm doing, and then I sort out what nights I'm not going to have much time to prepare things and sort out quick things for that night.  I find that fresh bags of stir fry with soy sauce and just chicken/prawns etc are really quick to do and healthy.  I also cheat with fresh stuffed pasta and a fresh sauce sometimes, which usually gives you one of your 5-a-day.  One night a week we have something like fish fingers or chicken fingers and chips but I have oven chips and 100% fish/chicken fillet fingers.  It's in the afternoons that I crave sweet things and that can be dangerous because DH isn't around to watch me and DD is sometimes asleep. It's hard though when you work full time and work late, so don't be too hard on yourself.  I guess if you can try and eat well when you aren't working long hours (weekends etc) then it'll make up for the times that you just can't.  Oh, and I buy fresh juice so I can count that as 1 of my 5 too.  

Hope we can help keep you sane on your 2ww.  At least we should be able to make you laugh (and maybe share some recipes  ).
XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Julie again i'm the same as you..Plan my meals for the week on a monday then go shopping for all the ingrediants i need for hte week. I find that keeps me on the straight and narrow..Spacedust like julie says just try and be good when you can and don't be too hard on yourself on your 2ww


----------



## spacedust

Thanks for the advice.  i will try and do a menu plan for next week and get some fruit juice in.  
am starting my progesterone gel this eve and have to walk round with it (for 20 mins they said), so that could be my next fun chore!
have a nice evening. xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Spacedust - Progesterone gel .... wonder if that's like my HRT gel.  I have to put it on my outer arms/inner thighs and wait 15 min's for it to dry.  Not a problem if it's a warm night at home, but a nightmare if we have a night away somewhere.  Not sure what I'm gonna do when we go camping.  Like Zarzar said ... just don't be too hard on yourself in the 2ww ... hormones are tough enough to deal with, without getting all stressed about what you're eating.

Zarzar - Same as me again? Ice cruncher when pg too?  If you weren't younger and prettier I'd wonder if we were twins separated at birth ^rofl^.  I find I don't waste as much food either when I plan our meals.  Only time it fails is if I forget to get stuff out the freezer in the morning. .

Well I'm off to get my HRT "fix" now, so will say nighty night and catch up tomorrow.  Sweet dreams all.
XXXX


----------



## Ajax

​
Love 
Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

new home this way ladies.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140070.0


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, I'm first      

Need something to be happy about today, because DD has just gone down with Chickenpox.  .  Poor little love is covered already, and they only appeared last night.

Anyone with any wise words about chickenpox would be appreciated.

Catch up later - seeing as I'm going to be housebound for several days now. 
XXXXX


----------



## spacedust

Julie - sorry to hear about the chicken pox ...  
i'm afraid my progesterone gel is put somewhere a little more personal!  actually it was fine last night and on the walk round after didn't have any leakage - sorry what a gruesome thing to talk about over breakfast.
Good luck with the ill family.  x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Spacedust

Aaaaah .... so that's where progesteronoe gel goes  .  I've heard ladies talking on her about progresterone pessaries and I know where they go but wasn't sure about the gel.  Don't worry about gruesome things at breakfast, all I can think about anyway is puss filled spots .

Think it's going to be a long day.  

Julie
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Julie - my DD had the chicken spots (as she calls them) last year.  The GP advised to put calomine lotion or cream on the spots to help the itching...also cool baths & lots of drinks to stop dehydration....hope that helps & she does not get too itchy with it 

Everyone else - hi & hope you are all well.

Have a good weekend

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Amanda, that's so funny because my DD is calling them chickenspots too.  .  Thanks for the hints.

We've got some Eurax lotion, which is like calamine lotion, which we bought last year when we thought she was going down with it.  The pharmacist recommended it, because she said it was a little kinder to the skin and easier to wash off.  Going to cover her in it shortly.  Lots of drinks then and cool showers I guess because she much prefers showers to baths these days.

Think we are going to try and do some distraction things today .... we have a park a few houses away from us so we can sneak up there when all the children are at school, then I've said I'll paint her toe-nails all sparkly which she is very excited about, and DH is going to bring home some ice cream for tea tonight.

Hope you have a good weekend too hun.
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

UPDATE

Starting treatment  
Zarzar - first baseline scan 14th May
JL333 - scan 12.04.08 needs update
Malteser Maiden - scan 15.04.08 needs update
Lillibee - 23.4.08 scan lots of follicles next scan 29.4.08 - may be basted a week on friday!!! 
Soozy - day 12 scan today and 3 follies basting 15 or 16.05.08

On the 2WW PUPO  
Spacedust - TEST 23.05.08
Kitty doot - TEST 26.05.08
Sharry - basting 15.05.08
Kaz - basting 14.05.08

Inbetween treatment  
Buntyboo - starting June/July
Essexgirl - starting May/June
Gillydaffodil - starting end of May08
Leicesterlou - IVF provisional start date of 27th May
Sharry - starting May
Babycake20 - starting July08
Hope and Pray - starting June08
Keri - starting June08
Wigglywoo - try naturally next cycle
Julie Wilts - starting June08
Cookiesal - ?
Nix76 - ?
Nicksy - ?
Faithfullyhoping - ?

IUI Bumps  
Leech scan - 2d scan 14.05.08
Amandalofi - TWINS scan 3rd June then 20 week scan booked for 22nd July 
Chocolatellie - Natural 
Kittenpaws - scan 28th May
Marmaladeboo -


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie sorry to read about DD and chicken spots, bless her in this sticky weather it must be awful for her bless, all I can think to say is keep her cool, maybe a water fight later in the garden....

Hey Amanda how are you and those twins hun??  Are you suffering with the sickness?

Spacedust - I don't envy you with the gel, I had the pessaries last time and they were awful  

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Lou 

I'm actually ok about her getting it now.... at least I'm not in the middle of tx, so I can just focus on keeping her happy and well, plus it's before she goes to school so she won't miss any time out of school for it.  Just a bit annoying because we pay for her nursery whether she goes or not, and she was due to go today and Monday.  .  Never mind, it's not that important .... just wish I could take the germs for her instead.  I'd do anything for her not to suffer anything in life.

Water fight ..... you big kid you ..... sounds like a fab idea.  .

How are you feeling today hun?
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless so sweet, go for the water fight you will have some great fun xx

I am ok, well no I'm not ok if the truth be known I came into work and we have an urn (hope this is right) so I put some coffee in a mug and put it under the urn and left it only to find boiling water streaming everywhere in the kitchen at work, my mind was elsewhere and I felt like such a  then I finally made my coffee and brought it upstairs to my desk and spilt in, god I am so glad it's Friday I have got to get back into a routine, I have piles and piles of ironing as I can't be bothered with anything and we have been living off takeaways, so if your stuck for anything to do your welcome to come visit me and help with the ironing my Iron queen  only joking have told DH I intend on getting stuck in when I finish work today and doing a steak salad for tea, going to see the Cons tomorrow at 9.30am I really  he will have some good news that we can get started very soon.

Thanks for reading my rant  _*louise takes a deep breath_*


----------



## Nix76

Mornin girls,

Just a quickie from me so I don't lose you.

Still feeling a bit low and have to take a month out between IUI cycles so think I'm gonna keep a bit of a low profile for a while.

Good luck to any testers/scanners.

Nix


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix

Thinking of you hun, it's horrid when it doesn't work don't leave us keep in touch and I am here for you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou 

I know we are only typing posts, but I had this deep down feeling that you weren't too good.  Just don't seem your usual self - and that's totally understandable.  It's been a really tough few weeks for you hun.  Even one of the things happening would be hard to take ... but everything.  I think you shouldn't be expecting anything much from yourself at the moment - please just be kind to yourself.  .  I managed to tackle most of my ironing pile last night, but not quite all of it.  DH will just have to do some of his own stuff tonight.  We are going to have a king prawn salad with cous cous for tea tonight.

I will be saying a big  for you and sending lots of  for your consultant's appointment tomorrow.  Hope he's able to give you a date to get going.  Guess it would be lovely to have something good to focus on at the moment.

No need to say thank you for reading your rant ..... every day it's someones turn, and you definitely have had a lot on your plate recently (not food plate  ).

XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix

Oh, hun, I'm sorry to hear you sounding so low.  It's like deja vu with me 2 weeks ago.  I'm so glad I actually had this month off (especially now DD has chickenpox) because although I've not been eating so healthily, I feel stronger mentally.  

Keep reading, even if you don't feel like posting, and please post from time to time.  We'll   if you don't.

Take care of yourself my lovely.
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie thank you so much hun, I really would like to get started with the IVF as I know it can take time especially with the egg share stimming those follies so I have lots of lovely eggs  for tomorrow I will pop on after I have been to give you all an update


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies,

Julie so sorry DD has "chickenspot". Makes me itchy thinking bout em! hope she gets better soon.  

Lou, im so   that tomorow you get the news you have been waiting for and start IVF very soon. About your morning so far, dont worry hun. Youve got so much going on its not suprising you didnt do what i did i put my mobile phone in the fridge, then couldnt find it yesterday. Then realised the butter was still out and made the exchange!!!       LOL    

Nix - Im sorry thats its all crappy at the mo but please dont be too hard on yourself , we are all here to chat  

everyone else- gday !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - You are very welcome my lovely.  Will look forward to hearing from you tomorrow as to how you get on.

KP - Morning little raspberry carrying Casper.  .  I made the mistake (as I do every year) of trying out a new type of body moisturiser with a "gentle hint of self tan which builds up over 3-4 days".  It bloomin doesn't.  Johnson's one is supposedly for fair skin and I'm far from looking natural  .  Good job I can't really go out today.

One good thing is that I rang into work today to say I'd be off at least next Tuesday (poss. Monday too if DH can't do it), and coz I offered to pick up an audit and which needs typing and do it at home this weekend, my Boss has said I can have Tuesday as a paid day, but not holiday.  .  Every now and then he shows his human, compassionate side.  Not often mind.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Julie- lol "rasberry carrier" ! Very hot rasberry carrier! 
Im glad your boss has an ounce of humanity mine left hers somewhere and never picked it up! When i told her the news on Wednesday and said DH will have to be doing the housework, she said oh thats rubbish bit of work never hurt anyone!!! I straight out said to her, nice but firm that i will not be doing anything like that and im taking care of number 1. she got the picture! Its funny, i just dont give a crap about her anymore, you guys showed me the way last time she was being  a mole!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP -  for your boss.  Have you ever actually seen her bleed or cry, any visible wires showing .... she clearly isn't human.


----------



## Leicesterlou

the raspberry carrier's boss is definately not human, send her to me I will gladly show her what it means to have feelings and sort her out for you KP  

Julie good news about your boss, I must say mine has been very good too, I amd getting full pay for the time I have been off since last week and getting 3 days off for funeral etc

So girls whats the plans for your weekends??


----------



## Julie Wilts

At least KP's boss will never have a heart attack ... as she doesn't actually have one.  .

Lou - Glad to hear your boss has been good to you.  One less thing to worry about.

I'll probably be spending all my weekend looking after DD, washing her sheets every day and wiping lotion on her.  .  Still need to get some chores done though (today I usually crack on with all the chores whilst DD is at nursery).  It's ok though, not like we had much planned really.

Hope you all have more exciting things planned.  Bingo again on Sunday for you Lou?

Right, I need to disappear for a bit ... need to get DD dressed (not usually so slack), and we're going to the play park before any other kiddies get there.  Catch up later.
XXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Hahaaa! No never! Im not sure she is human. Someone once told me she might be a man!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, I think we might go for a game of Bingo on Sunday as we didn't make it last week with being at the hospital and I think it might do us some good back to normal stuff if you know what I mean, enjoy the park.


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Sorry for those that are feeling down  

Not many personals for me today my head is wrecked and having the day from hell in work 

Sorry about the me post but just to let you know Didn't go to well with dp yesterday - he had his mitral valve in his heart replaced 8 years ago and they have told him it needs replacing again as its leaking and his aortic valve is damaged too and they may need to do something with that while he's on the table - he will be operated on within 2-3 months.  Major surgery for him - he was in and out of hospital after it last time, he lost 5 stone and was off work for six months - not what we need this year but obv his health is the most important - he;s worried sick that he won't be around when I need him the most but its something we will have to deal with to get him better - phew what a year this is turning out to be.

Thanks for all your support ladies 

Lots of cuddles 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - sorry for the text yesterday I thought it was just routine hun xxx  I am    that all will be fine and you can be a happy family when your creme egg arrives


----------



## leechcb1

Lou I meant to text you back but was getting evils from the ward sister so switched my phone off - went straight to sleep when I got in so totally forgot to text you back 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries hun, I just thought it was routine when I got your text   is your DP back at home now?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech  - So sorry to hear that yesterday didn't go well for your DP.  What a worrying time for you my love, and just when you should be focusing on happier events.  Like Lou, I will be  really hard that the next few months turn out really well for you.  XXXXX

Had a lovely hour at the park as there were no other little ones around, but DD fell over and has 2 grazed knees now.  .  Poor little love just isn't herself today.  Made her a lovely daisy chain which she is proudly wearing now.  Bit cloudy but dry and warm at least.


----------



## Leicesterlou

How sweet I used to love making daisy chains, poor little knees though, bless she is in the wars isn't she, extra scoop of ice cream for her tonight I think xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'd forgotten how to even make them, but as DD was picking them it seemed a waste not to use them.  She looks so beautiful today, even if she is covered in angry little spots.

So, if she get's an extra scoop of ice cream, would I be entitled too as I'm being super-patient-loving mummy today?  

Just noticed the time .... best go get some lunch ready.  What is everyone noshing on today?


----------



## KittenPaws

aww daisy chains how cute! 

I had homous and carrot sticks. Oh what a friggen treat!


----------



## spacedust

Hello,
First chance to pop back, been in a meeting this am and chatty colleagues, so haven't even got much work done yet!  just in the nick of time as you're talking about food and i need to be inspired!  i am full of good intentions today (thanks to julie!) of going to tesco on the way home and making a fresh salad with advocados, peppers, new potatos and falafel.  
humous and carrot sounds healthy and tasty, i might have that as snacks next week at work.
Wish i was still at home with my feet up!
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

hi spacedust!  ooh your being so good! 

One of ladies here just headed off for the weekend she is off to the seaside! Damn her


----------



## leechcb1

I love daisy chains - poor mite with her grazed knees - def lots of ice cream for you both I think - have you both had chickenspots Julie or do you expect one of you catch it?

Lou - he was let out at teatime last night hosp made him eat and drink something then let him out - even tho he;d been sedated on the day he was wide awake all night and I was snoozing on the sofa!!!

Lunch today was Turkey salad felt like something healthy but ruined it as someone has just bought me a mars bar and who am I to decline!!!

Spacedust well done for yesterday - make sute you get plenty of rest  

Nothing planned for the weekend for me so no excitement here

You all sorted for tomorrow Lou?  Think its great that you can see cons at the weekend - takes the pressure off getting time off during the week 

xx


xx


----------



## spacedust

that sounds lovely!
can't complain, have a day trip to venice booked for sunday!  its been booked for ages, and although i'm worried about flying after tx, bourn hall assure me its ok (and my mum would kill me if i cancelled) and i'm sure we'll have a great time.
Now you can damn me too!
Leech - my dh gets sedated for the dentist, then can barely stand or walk and is fit for nothing until the next day!  
xx


----------



## leechcb1

ooh Venice sounds lovely - one place I've always wanted to go - you'll be ok - just make sure you have lots of rests in between your sightseeing so you can sit in cafes and drink decaf lattes all day!!!

Think my dp is a freak of nature - he slept for 20 mins in hosp then wide awake all day and night - I was shattered!!

x


----------



## spacedust

Leech - sorry to ask, but am starting a food obsession... (hopefully a healthy one).  what did you eat ttc?  
Oh, and have noticed am only one on 2ww list    is there no one else to join me?
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls well DH just been into work and took me out for lunch club sandwich for me. 

Julie - how sweet I have a picture of you DD now with her spots and daisy chain, bless her and yes I think as you have been so good you get the extra scoop of ice cream too  

Leech - yes got my list of q's for tomorrow, it's strange as we see the private cons at Spire (old BUPA) and then have our tx at the local clinic, but like you say takes the pressure of having more time off.  I really hope I can start end of May but have a feeling it might be end of June, might see if I can talk him round we will see...  Hope DP is relaxing and gets some rest today/tonight 

KP & Spacedust - your lunch sounds very healthy, such good girls...  I need to start thinking about my SW diet again, I feel about the same maybe even lost some with the stress and upset stomachs will find out next Tuesday when I weigh in..

Hope your all having a good afternoon


----------



## leechcb1

I gave up caffeine, alcohol ( ) and followed the slimming world plan on greens days only as before pg never touched meat (now can't stop!!), still had my treats (choc and starbucks cakes) - took my pregnacare and drank loads of water.  In my 2ww I worked but didn't do much else apart from sleep when I got in - never hoovered or lifted a thing not even shopping.

Can't think if anything else I did or didn't do - I was not overly healthy and still had treat night after weigh in which was a pizza or chip shop - main thing I did was sleep i was shattered and think it may have to do with the tension you under beforehand 

Lou end of May would be great for you  

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow .... busy for an hour and lots of posts.

Spacedust - Ooooh, Venice.  I am so green with envy.  I'd lurve to go to Venice.  DH and I are due to go away next Fri/Sat back Sun to Exmoor, and we are hoping DD will be better by then or we'll not be going anywhere .  Even though no-one else is in their 2ww at the moment, we've all been there and will be happy to keep you going.  I guess in about 3 or 4 days I could be in a 2ww ... just BMS this month and I'm not even going to do my OPK's this month so won't know if I've ov'd.  No intention of doing my usual 2ww obsessive things though.

Lou - Lovely to hear that your DH took you out for lunch.  Mine has just come home early from work bless him.  

Leech - Mmmmm, mars bar. Haven't had one of those in yonks.

KP - Healthy lunch hun.  I've just had a lemon curd sandwich on malted bread.  Think I'm going to have some strawberries/grapes for after.  Bound to have something naughty later though.


----------



## leechcb1

i'm off to starbucks for a freaking big fruity frappuchino and a cake - stressed to f*ck!!!  Would be ten pints of cider if not in my condition!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmm Lemon curd I haven't had that for years      Hope your DH brought a nice big tub of ice cream....

Well the weather has gone a bit dull here hope it brightens up again tomorrow afternoon as DH going to give our decking another coat after the appt...

Leech sorry your so stressed out hun, enjoy your cake and frappuchino


----------



## KittenPaws

ice cream! who said ice cream! MMm that sounds good!  *[glow=red,2,300]*[/glow]


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP what are you like    well girls I have a confession supposed to be working but shopping online for some summer clothes as I really can't be bothered


----------



## leechcb1

Well done Lou - time is going so slow today you will need something to take the edge off and online shopping sounds ideal

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know I have just bought some nice vests and tops from dotty p's and DH is taking me shopping tonight to Fosse Park although this is for a new suit for the funeral but still spending money which I enjoy


----------



## KittenPaws

You go for it lou! 

I love ice cream, best flavour has to be bubble gum


----------



## leechcb1

I hate high street shopping but love online shopping - trouble is I'm not great at sending things back as always leave it too late so end up with lots of stuff I don't like but have to pay for!!! 

I also enjoy spending money (esp my dp's)- is he treating you?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech sounds just like me too much hassle to send back stuff easier to give away, we have joint bank acct so not treatign as such but will be nice to spend some time together doing something normal, may stop off for a glass of wine on the way home too if the weather stays nice, we will see.

KP - bubblegum ice cream, never tried it.  I have had bubblegum ice poles but not ice cream??


----------



## KittenPaws

girl you gotta get some! Its scrum-diddly-umptios!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Will try to remember to try some next time I am at the seaside as thats about the only time I have ice cream.

Right I am gonna slop off a few mins early as I have lots of ironing to get through before I go shopping with DH.  Girls thanks for all your kind messages, they mean more than most of you will ever realise    Have a fab weekend and if anybody is online tomorrow I may see you then when I have been to see my Consultant     

Bye girls


----------



## KittenPaws

bye lou! 

LOTS OF       &       for you and DH tomorow. Dont forget to txt me! 

Bye hun


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

just a quick post, have so much to do before my holiday tomorrow, sorry have not have time to catch up, hope everyone is well. Have to be at clinic for 9.15 for blood test tomorrow, will try and post before i go if not will see if friend can post results for me.  wishing everyone well.


----------



## KittenPaws

oh marmalade! GOODLUCK       Hope you get that


----------



## leechcb1

Best of luck marmalade and have a great holiday   

xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Good luck marmalade I really hope you get your bfp..Hope you have a great holiday and you and your dh have a lovely anniversary


----------



## spacedust

hi, quick query (post basting yesterday).  still having some tingly cramps today.  not real cramps, kind of tingly, slightly crampy feelings.  is this normal?  am back at home and laying on sofa again, and trying to tell myself not to worry. xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Doh, really busy with DD trying to keep her mind off the itchy spots and keep her cool as she still has a temperature, and I've not had a chance to say goodbye to everyone.   .  Hope you all have nice weekends.

Marmaladeboo - Lots of luck for that blood test and hope you have a lovely restful holiday hun & romantic anniversary. 

Zarzar - Hello, was wondering how you are today.  My DD fell over at the park today ... seems to be the "in thing" at the moment .... as well as chickenpox.  She had 38 spots at the last count and another 5 have appeared on her forehead in the last hour.  Has your DD had chickenpox before?  If so, any hints on getting through it.  At least we've been out in the garden this afternoon for a bit so I don't feel like a caged animal.

Spacedust - I think you are doing the right thing getting those feet up.  I had lots of weird sensations after my 1st basting, but not so much with my 2nd.  Not really pains but just weird sensations.  I think with what's happened to your body recently and what's going on inside it's usual ........those ^happysperm^ are probably fighting their way into the egg.


----------



## spacedust

thanks julie, will do.  good luck with the spots and have a good weekend.  xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Spacedust - Do you have any plans for the weekend, or will you just be resting up?  Is DH looking after you nicely?


----------



## spacedust

Tomorrow we were meant to be planting our seedlings and repotting some money trees, but bourn hall's letter says i can't touch soil - seems strange?  and there's a stack of washing and ironing as i was working last weekend and didn't have a single day at home, but not sure if i will tackle some or any just yet...  sunday we're off to venice, which will be a very long day, but am not planning on heaps of site seeing - just a little, then a gondaler trip and lots of sitting in cafes!  i have monday off work to make up for it so will definitely do little all day.  not allowed to the gym either, but may go there just for a swim and sit in the sauna.  not sure yet.
how about you?  i guess you are all housebound with the pox! xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie its been a funny sort of day today and even though i've been reading all the posts i haven't had chance to respond to any of them. Sorry to hear that your dd has comedown with chicken pox..Evie hasn't had them yet so i can't gove you any pointers..Keeping her mind of them is a good thing and plenty of fluids and sleep i guess. I'm surprised she hasn't had them yet as some of her friends have. She must have a good immune system  What a shame that she fell over as well poor thing. I hoe she enjoyed her ice cream though and that made her feel a little better 

Hi spacedust i think crampy feelings are quite normal but make sure you get plenty of rest and get your dh to look after you..I can't wait til i'm on he 2ww again so i can get a bit of pampering  I've never heard of going to venice for a day..sounds like a very long day but Venice is gorgeous..I really want to go again with my dh..he's never been and i only stayed for one night on my whistlestop tour of Eastern Europe . Hope you have a fab time 

We haven't got much planned for this weekend just visiting my folks tomorrow and thats about it..Will hopefully get out and enjoy the sun..might do some gardening


----------



## zarzar

p.s spacedust i'm not sure if saunas are a no go during pregnancy/2ww. Also my clinic said no swimming in chlorinated water as the chemicals can damage the sperm/embryos. Just thought you might want to check it out if thats what you decide to do


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, yeah ... Spacedust, I've always been told that saunas (or anything that raises the temperature) is a no no in early stages of pg and you are PUPO.  Evening swimming after basting isn't recommended.  I'm so sorry because I sound like such a nagging old bag ..... lots of posts about eating healthy and now this.  So sorry. 

Zarzar - Glad to hear Evie hasn't had it, because it's not nice, but I'm kind of glad she's got it now before she starts school.  Hope you have a lovely weekend.  I'm hoping to get out gardening and DD always enjoys the fresh air.

Must get going ... need to do DD's next lot of lotion.
XXX


----------



## spacedust

zarzar, oh right, thanks for the tip.  i think they said i could swim, but didn't mention chlorine, so i'll check.  i like to think the rest part is right as that's what i want to do, but don't want to just be lazy for the sake of it.  thanks
julie, you are not nagging, just giving me some good advice and motivation to be healthy!  thanks for telling me.
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Don't worry I was a right lazy moo in my 2nd 2ww (although it only lasted 8 days).  Rest ... you have the perfect excuse. X


----------



## zarzar

Morning ladies

Lou just want to wish you good luck for your appt today. Hope everything goes well and you can get started with your tx as soon as possible 

Marmalade wishing you lots of luck with your test today


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Morning Zarzar 

Lou & Marmaladeboo - Lots of luck for your appointments today.  .

Well DD is even more spotty today (perhaps we should play join the dots?).  Need to keep up with the distractions .... thinking about painting her nails today (well it's not like she's going to be going out anywhere), make some biscuits, hopefully some gardening if it brightens up and a picnic in the garden.  DH has gone off for another golf lesson and practice, so it's gonna be a girly morning.

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI girls, thanks for the   they have helped I have a provisional start date of 27th May just need to confirmed the receipient is ok to start and the clinic will ring me next week to confirm, I have sent off for my drugs and had all my questions answered so just need to get started now, so can I ask you girls to say a few more little   for a start date of 27th May.

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine, DH is painting the decking bless him   he is so sweet he said to me this morning the 1st best thing to happen to him was to be son of Pat and the 2nd best thing was to marry me, brought tears to my eyes..

Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

thanks for all your well wishes

Lou congrats on getting a date for starting tx, thats great news

Had bloods at clinic this morning, have to cal from Turkey on Monday for the results.  Did a hpt test at home and got a BFP, have only told mum and you guys, am trying not to get to excied till i get confirmation from clinic as i can't quite belive it, bought a double pack test so may test again tomorrow just to make sure

(will get my friend to confirm on monday after i have called the clinic)

love to all x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow .... so glad I checked in tonight ... double good news.

Marmaladeboo - OMG.    .  Fantastic news hun.  That was such an understated announcement, but I can understand you want the blood test results before getting too carried away.  Another BFP to join KP on the "bumps" section of Lou's list. Can't wait to have your friend post the confirmation on Monday.  Take care of yourself in Turkey & have a lovely holiday.  .

Lou - That is brilliant news hun .. in May just like you were hoping.  .  I will keep on  for you that the recipient is ok with that date.  Bless your DH for saying something so lovely.  My DH refused some "hows your father" last night, so he's not in my good books at the moment.

AAM - Well DD now has 118 spots (i.e. she's covered) and I've shed a few tears (privately) about how bad it is.  The poor little love is trying to be so brave, but it's clearly not easy for her.  I just wish they'd stop appearing ... literally every time I look at her there are more.  She has lots on her face/forehead/neck and I'm really worried about those ones scarring.  I'd give anything (and have any infection myself) for her not to be going through this.  Apparently in the USA they immunise against Chickenpox.  I've finished typing the audit I needed to do for work, so tomorrow I need to get some more chores done in between looking after DD.  One lovely thing was that we got all the patio furniture out and cleaned, so ate our lunch and dinner outside which was fab.  

Hope everyone has had a lovely day in the sun.
XXXX


----------



## leechcb1

Marmalade fantastic news - have a great time in Turkey 

Lou - lots of    for the 27th for you my dear - your hubby sounds a dote

Hope you all had a lovely day  it was hot but no sun and overcast in Liverpool - how frustrating - am expecting it to be scorcio tomorrow as have done a load of washing and its all over the place to be dried 

Was gonna go into work today but couldn't be a*sed.  Had a nice lie in - dp went to work and I cleaned living room kitchen and upstairs bathroom - just three bedrooms to go but they can wait till tomorrow!!! 

Have a good one lovely ladies 

Lots of love and cuddles

xxxx


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Girls
Sorry I haven't been in touch in a while.  Congrats to both KP and to Marmalade to the BFP.....what a fantastic boost to the IUI girls!! YOu have no idea how much hope that gives me and I'm sure to others.

Am being basted finally tomorrow - wasn't sure it was actually going to happen for us this cycle.  CD21 tomorrow!!  Have 2 follicles so am   that we wil be lucky this time.  Can't wait to be on the 2ww.  

Good luck to Spacedust on the 2ww and to all those between treatments - hang in there, it will be worth the wait when we join all the other girleens with BFP's... 

Take care for now.
KittyDx


----------



## Leicesterlou

to Marmaladeboo on your  we are getting more and more on this thread...  Hey Julie hope your DD is getting over the worst of it hun, I saw a little girl on Saturday with it and thought of you     Good luck Kitty doot PUPO.

Morning to you all


----------



## spacedust

morning everyone.

kitty doot, thinking of you for your basting today, sending you  and looking forward to another member to join me on 2ww.

marmaladoo,  congrats on your bfp and hope you are having the best holiday ever with that news.

julie, hope your dd is starting to get over her chicken pox?

leicesterloo, good news and   you get all the confirmation you need this week to start on 27th.

had such a relaxing day in venice yesterday, but still getting tingly cramps when i walk around too much.  have booked day off today but dh didn't have any lunch so i will be driving an hour to take some out to him.  oh well, it keeps me away from the ironing mountain!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Spacedust what a dedicated wife you are, try and take it easy hun xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Congrats marmalade on your BFP! Thats fantastic! 

Morning all.

hey Lou, how are you hun? 

Spacedust that is so nice of you! Your DH is a lucky man! 

Everyone enjoying the sun!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi KP, I am feeling ok DH has gone back to work today so this week it's kind of back to normal then next week it will be horrid again but got Mon/Tue/Wed off next week, we are feeling quite positive about the IVF and so I am watching my phone impatiently waiting for the call for hopefully say I can start on 27th May, I have ordered my drugs and the Consultant said I have to be off work from EC and he will sign me off, so looking forward to relaxing at the end of June.....    How are you feeling?  Any sickness?


----------



## spacedust

Hi,
kp/leicesterloo - he's not the lucky one, i am.  all my friends say that he is the best husband ever and he is.  i had 2 failed engagements before i met dh and said i would never get married, but once we got together (we were friends for a year first) i had no doubt in my mind at all that he was the best thing since sliced the wheel was invented and that i wanted to spend the rest of my life with him.  
(ahhh)
getting out to enjoy the sun soon, hope you are 2 kp/julie/anyone?
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww bless spacedust!

Lou thats great news honestly hun. I cant believe it ...       that very soon you will little miss bump! Im so happy for you and dh! You best take time off, sod them. R & R is whats best for you! 

Im ok, little nausea nothing to bad. The nausea kindof makes you know its real. So its a good thing


----------



## Leicesterlou

Spacedust that is such a nice thing to say and it makes me feel all warm inside reading it  

KP - glad you feeling icky, in a nice way obviously.  Don't worry I will definately be taking off the 2 weeks following EC only trouble is if I start on 27th May it means I miss 2 major conferences but tough my tx is far more important, waiting for confirmation then I will speak to my boss about it all...

God I wish I was at home today, we painted our decking this weekend and plan to paint our walls as the paint is peeling and need to plant some nice flowers I so wish I was home doing that today instead of trying to get some work done....


----------



## KittenPaws

I wish i was home too today, relaxing! Instead here i am in in this crusty office!   

conferences shmonferences! You just take care of number 1!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks KP one good thing we have air con in the office which keeps us nice and cool


----------



## KittenPaws

lucky you! We dont! I have a crusty fan that barely works! LOL.

The good thing is our office is quite cool. Even in hot weather.


----------



## spacedust

can anyone inspire me with healthy menus for today?
i'm not doing too well for lunch, as i'm making egg mayo and bacon sandwiches for dh for his lunch (he loves it), so i'll have that too.
but tonight i'm trying to make up for it with salmon, rice and asparagus.
sorry you are stuck in hot offices!  i'm inside cooking and looking at my ironing pile if that makes you feel any better?
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Spacedust sod the ironing hun.  My menu for today is 

Breakfast - toast
Lunch - cheese salad with low fat vingarette dressing
Dinner - not sure yet, might go shopping or just opt for cheesy beans on toast


----------



## KittenPaws

Well ive been a good girl and bought my lunch... here goes todays menu

breakfast whole wheat cereal with sultanas

Lunch
grain roll, hommous, tomato, cucumber, pickled onions, lettuce. Apple juice

Snacks sultanas & apricots , rasberry yoghurt. 

Dinner Spicy grilled chicken with avacado salsa salad


----------



## Leicesterlou

That all sounds very healthy KP


----------



## KittenPaws

So so healthy! Just went for a 20 min stroll too!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Definately think you get the halo then KP.  Just spoke to Dh he sounds so fed up and said the day seems to be really dragging what can I say to help him, I hope he sticks it out I told him his Dad wouldn't have wanted him to miss out on work, we will see though x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies hope everyone had a fab weekend 

Lou great news about your appt   that you get your call and you can start on 27th..Not too long to wait now

Marmalade Fantastic news about your bfp. I'm sure you will have the best holiday now 

Good luck for basting tomorrow kitty. hopefully i'll be joining you soon 

Hi Kp..glad your starting to get positive symptoms..i know what you mean about it feeling more real 

Well I got weighed today and i've lost 3lbs over the past 2 weeks so i've lost 81/2lbs now so i'm so pleased with that. We've also had a journalist around this morning to talk about the documentary and she was so nice and really put my mind at rest about doing it.

Food today

Lunch ham and egg salad
dinner sweet and sour chicken with rice


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey zarzar  yes just waiting for the calls now one from the clinic to start and one from the drugs company to deliver.  Glad your meeting with the journalist went well and  on your weight loss. I won't be able to weigh in tomorrow as I am having my hair coloured so I have printed off the list for tonight and I am going to try and find somewhere to weigh in tonight so I can get back on track...


----------



## KittenPaws

well done on the weight loss zarzar     

Whats the doc about?


----------



## zarzar

Kp the documentary is a 6 part programme based in 6 cities around the world and the title is something like 'love in the time of HIV' or something and its just following our TTC journey. Its not going out til next year though


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh that sounds great! You have to let us know when its on! Your very brave, i dont think id have the guts to do it. Fantastic!


----------



## zarzar

Thanks KP..it is pretty nerve wracking..they want to be in the room at the time of insemination  They didn't even let dh in last time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh my god, what do you mean want to be in the room??    Hey Zarzar any plans for your anniversary always a special one the first one?


----------



## zarzar

I mean they want to be in the room..I said ok as long as they stay up by my head 

We're going to the theatre to see a Midsummer Nights Dream on wed for our anniversary..as its paper anniversary we got tickets . I'm really looking forward to it. we'll probably go out for a meal too


----------



## KittenPaws

WHAAAAAAT?? No way! they got to be kidding. I hope the keep the cameras at your head!      

You'll be fine. I love watching thos programmes, they really show peoples true feelings and struggles. It helps people at a time when they think no one else is in their shoes


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well said KP, I agree it is good your doing it Zarzar and you should feel very proud of yourselves for letting others share your journey.  How sweet tickets, have a lovely time just in case we don't catch up again before


----------



## zarzar

Thanks girls..Well i'm off to take DD to music class now. Will pop back in later


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Lou great news about your cons  - hoping it all a go go for end of May  

Zarzar - you brave girl - if they let a camera crew in they should let your DH in this time - mine did go a bit pale when he was with me but made him feel involved that he was.

Marmalade - hope you enjoying Turkey and have got your positive blood results 

Kitty - good luck for tomorrow

Spacedust - keep resting chick PUPO

KP - you are a healthy bunny you putting me to shame 

We got a wii with my new phone contract at the weekend and my legs and backside are killing after two games of bowling on it - will not be doing it again - my brother could barely walk the next day after the boxing!!!  DP reckons he is getting me the WII fit but he can shove that for a few months!!!  Might go swimming tonight if I still fit into my costume

Have a good one ladies 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech, you got your scan this week haven't you??  Oh hoiw lovely you got a Wii I have been looking into getting one, might leave it for a while and see if I can do some sort of deal like you..  Tell that DP of yours you need to take it easy or creme egg might get upset, swimming would be good for you both though as the water will support you


----------



## leechcb1

Scan is on Wednesday - really looking forward to it 

My phone contract was about to expire and I normally just renew it but thought would take the plunge and change providers as well - could pick which free item i wanted and its much cheaper than what I was paying before - when I;ve worked out the new phone you will be getting a text with my new number - using my old one at the moment as too lazy to transfer everything across!!!

Hope your DH ok - seems to be a long time to the funeral so maybe the fact that he's got to go to work and be "normal" and then start all over again after the funeral is prob worse for him   
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh the scan will be fab, its such a long time till the funeral because we wanted his Brother and his family to be there from Ireland and that's the earliest they could get over, I think it might be that he is in limbo, hopefully after today he will be ok, asked him what he wanted for tea and he said nothing, bless just feel so helpless, you see I have you girls to chat too all day he has no-one


----------



## leechcb1

Bless him - when my dad died I remember my mind taking over as we organised the funeral and then after the funeral it all hits you as you have nothing to concentrate on.  I made the mistake of coming back to work straight away and being in tears most of the day so make sure he takes time off after it.  

Tell him to join FF and we'll keep him company!!  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

We are both taking next Mon/Tue/Wed off, I will tell him about joining ff but he is on-site as he is a builder all day, I am hoping he will be ok cause if he is at home he will just be moping about, we will see how he is later the other thing is if he isn't working he isn't earning money and so have the added pressure of that with IVF and we need to pay the remainder of our holiday for August and then save some money so although we can live on my wages we can't afford the extras,   he will be ok later when I see him


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Girls
Just thought I'd login and let you know I am officially PUPO!! thanks for all the lovely well wishes. Called in sick to work and feeling very guilty but I don't normally and I thought what the hell, the sun is shining and I need to keep the legs elevated  ...no major pains as yet.  DH has told me to do absolutely nothing for the next 2 weeks and so I shall do precisely that.  However did do 3 hours of ironing yesterday in anticipation of the 2ww!

ZarZar
Well done on the weight loss - 3lbs in one week....what is your secret!! Well done too on the documentary.  Very brave of you.....hope it all goes well.

LeicesterLou
Sorry to hear that your DH is going through a rough time. Hopefully when his family arrive it will help to allieviate the pain. The only thing you can do is be there for him. Thoughts are with you that everything goes to plan on the 27th.  ...glad you are signed off for it as that can only help relieve all kinds of stress.   good luck!

Leech
Good luck with the scan on wednesday.  Hope the cream egg smiles and waves for the camera  

Spacedust
Looking forward to keeping in touch on the 2ww. My date to test is the 28th. I think yours is the 25th?  I asked the nurses why it might be necessary to stay away from soil and they mentioned that this is a caution mainly for women in early pregnancy stages (of which you are )  because of potential cat poo.... ...sounds a bit   to me but I'm glad you mentioned it.  Gives me an excuse to stay far away from the gardening work!

Julie
Hope your DD is over the worst of it.  Must have been really hard to stop the itching. 

Take care for now and apologies to anyone I forgot.  About to go out know and catch the rest of the sunshine.  
 to all.
Kxx


----------



## leechcb1

Thats good that you both have time off together - maybe its just today he'll be bad in work tomorrow may be better for him  

Money is a pain in the ass - wouldn't it be lovely not to have to worry about it for a while 

Well done Kitty - don't you feel guilty about work you are numero uno at the moment so get resting - PUPO


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kitty doot PUPO now take care and keep relaxing hun...

I have just had a call about my drugs they are being delivered on 20th May next Tuesday  just need to b****y clinic to ring now


----------



## leechcb1

Ooh its a start - do the clinic tell you when to start taking them?  Have they matched you to one recipient or more?  Do they tell you anythiong about her/them and vice versa?

Sorry for lots of questions - please feel free not to answer and tell me to mind my own business  xx
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well the clinic will call me this week to confirm whether or not to start on 27th then I will have to go down and get a lesson on doing the injections and collect the injection kits, they don't tell you anything about the recipent except that they have brown eyes, mousy brown hair around the same build, frame as me, that's all....  

   Please ring and let me know its 27th May to start


----------



## leechcb1




----------



## KittenPaws

for lou


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well  - I will have a read and a catch up with you all. Just been trying to recover after BFN last month and have been lurking but not posting much. 

Sorry to come on and ask for help straight away but totally confused today. Though we are waiting for D IVF following a follow up consultation we have decided to have another attempt  at DIUI  so have been waiting for AF. It was a few days late and heavier than normal and more painful.  It appeared to start easing off then last night it went really clotty (sorry TMI) and heavy for about half/3/4 of an hour or so - today has been fairly light again. 

I spoke to the clinic today and asked what they thought - the nurse said maybe something had started to work last time (or words to that effect) - can that really happen and what does the clotting mean/show?  I said to the nurse (we are also having difficulty getting my day 10 scan booked in - I usually have it locally and then travel the 2 hours for the actual tx - the Prof who does it isn't around this week so won't know until the day of the scan whether he can do it)  does she think we should go ahead this month and she said she wasn't sure whether we should. 

Has anybody else experienced this and what advise have you had? 
What is the clotting - what is actually coming away different to a normal AF? 
Is it a good idea to go straight away or should we wait (I don' t want to miss a month but if it is a better decision) - is there any logic in my thinking that a heavy AF like this will "clear things out"? And therefore maybe my body will be receptive to the next tx? 
I just don't know if all the signals are saying wait or go for it - we have to pay so obviously want the best chance. The consultant also said that our last attempt was by far the most positive and it just seemed so close to working which is making this harder. 

What do you reckon everyone? So confused, I am also worried that surge will appear at the weekend so might go through all of this for nothing anyway? AHHHHH

Kitty - good luck, keep chilled. Lou - good luck to you too - you are doing such a good thing!
thank you, will try and do some personals soon
Tiny xxxxx
     to you all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Tiny, my SIL always says a heavy bleed is a good one, but I think it is your choice really I would say see what the clinic says but they don't seem to know what to say either do they, I would say I know a few girls that have had a months break have found it helpful to get some normality back in their lives as it can be very stressful as you know, I think discuss it with your DH/DP and come to a decision together hun, sorry can't be more helpful   

Good evening to everyone else  well I have been and weighed in and have lost 1 pound so happy that I am now going to stick to my diet this week and hopefully loose a little more


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Kitty Doot – Hope basting went ok & lots of luck for the 2ww.

Spacedust – Glad to hear you enjoyed Venice.  Hope you are resting up now though.

KP – You are angel with your food today hun.  Sounds really  to say I’m glad you feel a bit nauseous, but it’s for such a fabulous reason. I loved being sick when I was pg.

Zarzar – That’s great news about losing another 3lbs .  You’ve done really well honey.  Glad that the journalist was able to put your mind at rest and hope they are ok with the head only shots.  How romantic about your wedding anniversary plans … I saw a Midsummers Night Dream with a group of girlfriends when we were staying in Wales.  It was set with a castle as a backdrop and it was really magical.

Lou – Sorry to hear DH has struggled a bit at work today & he’s off his food. If my DH is off his food I know it’s bad.  Hope he was much better when you got home tonight.  Great that the drug company have called, but  that Clinic call tomorrow so you know that 27th is a definite.  ^Congrats^  that you’ve lost a pound with all the stress in your life recently – it would have been so easy to comfort eat, but you’ve been an .

Leech – No overdoing it with the Wii – we’ve got one and boxing is a really good workout but my DH has banned me from doing it because I get too aggressive.  Bowling is great fun though.  Bet you can’t wait till Wednesday to see little crème egg again.  Hope you managed to go swimming and enjoyed it lots.

Tiny21 – How lovely to hear from you my lovely .  Gosh, I wish I could answer some of your questions, but I’ve got no answers I’m afraid.  I will be  really hard for you that it all works out ok, and you don’t surge at the weekend.  I have found my month off to be a really good thing (more so as DD has chickenpox and we would have had to cancel tx anyway), but I know lots of people just prefer to keep going.

AAM - Well DD has been so poorly with the Chickenpox.  Still got 118+ spots, and one right under her eye which is really sore.  Poor little love.  It's making me really   seeing her all covered in these ugly spots/scabs.  Really poo day at work today .... just didn't want to be there, and SO glad I'm not in tomorrow.  Seem to be questioning so many things at the moment .... especially work. 

Well, we are going to watch Gavin and Stacey tonight because it made us laugh loads last Monday night, and we are definitely in need of a laugh.

Catch up tomorrow ladies
XXXXXX


----------



## kitty doot

Hi Tiny
Not sure if I am the best person to answer this but I don't have the option to do a treatment one after the other as I am with the NHS and they make me take a break in between treatments.  I find that frustrating to say the least as once you start you want to keep going whereas a month's break seems to last a lifetime.  However there may be a reason behind it i.e  just to give your body a rest.  Not sure what they mean about something happening but sounds positive.

Good luck with whatever decision you take as I know it's difficult and the waiting is agony.

Have a good Tuesday tomorrow to everyone.  Lou hope that clinic calls!

Kxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Hey Julie sorry your DD is no better yet give her a big   from all us ff girls.  DH seemed a bit better last night although he said it was the longest day at work he has ever worked, bless we didn't have any dinner well a bag of crisps each, not very healthy hey. 

Sorry no more personals got to get my head together and get some work done, will pop back later


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies 

Just a quick hello from me as well ... want to get DD ready and out in the garden before it gets too hot and we have to come inside.

Lou - Sorry to hear it was such a long day for DH yesterday & that you didn't manage a proper dinner .... just can't be helped once in a while.  .  Thanks for the  for DD .... she actually slept through last night and is in a much better frame of mind this morning.  She's eaten a good breakfast so that's a good sign.  If she has no fresh spots we might still get away this weekend .

No worries about personals ...... catch up later.
XXXXXX


----------



## spacedust

Hi everyone,
Yesterday went so fast, so much for a day off, driving miles to give dh his lunch, then washing and ironing mountains.  although did get out for a walk in the afternoon as it was so nice out.

Julie/Leech - thanks.  but no chance of rest for me.  been on project this am and meeting this pm, and then a 13 hour day tomorrow!  oh dear.  and thur start at 10am and finish at 9pm too, but an easier day.  

Leech - free wii with a phone contract?  sounds great, my dh is desperate for one!

Julie - not sure if it will be too hot today, we have quite a cold breeze outside.  glad dd is a bit better.

Kitty doot - glad you are putting your feet up!  i'm testing on 23 march.  lovely dh you have telling you not to do anything for 2 weeks!  trouble is with mine he's working so hard at the moment that i cant let him do everything too.

LLou -    for your phone call

have a good day all 
xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi girls..How is everyone today?

Tiny how are you feeling today? Unfortunately i can't help with your questions but i do get clotting (sorry) every monthy at the begining of my period and it only lasts a day or so. I've never thought of it as being odd  I hope you find the answers that you are looking for. Good luck 

Julie hows your DD doing. glad to hear that she slept through, that must be a good sign. really hope you get away this weekend, it will do you and dh the world of good 

Spacedust it sounds like you have a hectic few days ahead of you. Make sure you drink plenty of fluids and get your feet up when you can 

Lou..hows your dh today? Hope the day goes a bit quicker for him today. Well done on losing 1lb too thats fab. I need to get my mind back to SW..don't feel motivated today for some reason  

Hi leech We so want a wii in our house...i keep being tempted but they are quite expensive..i really really want one though 

Well i've been in a bit of a cranky mood today, feel really tired and generally annoyed. Don't know why but when i woke up this morning i felt like i had a hangover even though haven't had a drop of alcohol  Got my reflexology this afternoon though so hopefully that will sort me out 

We had a bit of trouble with the clinic yesterday over funding and lost blood test results..grr why is everything so stressfull


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi zarzar  sorry your having a poo day    hope your reflexolgy sorts you out, I would also like a Wii but as you say expensive little things aren't they.  Sorry to hear about the trouble with the clinic, sometimes they need   

Menu today
Brekkie - Toast
Lunch - cheese salad (had to use leftover salad in fridge getting fed up of this now)
Dinner - not sure what I will be having as Dh is out


----------



## zarzar

My meals

brekkie - yoghurt and banana
lunch - pasta, chicken and pesto
dinner - sweet and sour chicken with egg fried rice (was supposed to have this last night but ended up getting a chinese takeaway)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - So sorry to hear you are having a poo day .... hope mine wasn't catching yesterday.   to your clinic for stressing you out.  Mine has just sent the bill for our last tx .... just wish we could pay at the actualy basting so we don't have the pain of getting the bill after it's failed.  Hope that the reflexology chills you out and makes you feel much better.  

Lou - No beans today?  .  I had cereal with dried dates/skimmed milk for brekkie, then pineapple juice/crisps for a snack earlier (after working the garden I had the munchies), and now I'm about to make some seeded tortilla wraps with salad/cheese for lunch.  Filled pasta with fresh sauce for tea.  Then I need to go late night shopping because I can't take DD tomorrow am like usual, and we have a mother hubbard on.

No KP or anyone else today  .  

Right, my tummies rumbling so I'm off to get lunch.
XXXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Julie, no was getting fed up with beans and the trumps!!!

It is very quiet today


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies,

Hi julie im here lurking.....  

Hey zarzar, lou, space dust and all others about!


----------



## Soozy1

Hi girls

sorry not been around for a while!  been for my day 12 scan today and 3 follies - 2 better than last time!  Looking at basting Thurs/Fri!

Zarzar - sorry to hear your feeling cranky but sounds like u have stuff to be cranky about with clinic!  Hope reflexology sorts it all out - v jealous - i love it!

Julie - hope u enjoying the sunshine.  I am just watching it from my office window - not quite the same 

Leicesterlou - clinic called yet?  Hope its today x 

Kitty doot - good luck with 2ww

Marmelade - great news on your BFP - gives us all hope x 

Everyone else hope u r good whatever you are doing x  

Suz


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Soozy I will update you on the list, nothing from the clinic yet, will give them until tomorrow then ring them


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - What quiet with no trumps  .

KP - Glad you are OK honey .... you lurker you.   

Soozy - Sorry you aren't getting to appreciate the sunshine today.  .  Good news about those follies & basting later this week though.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie, maybe I should have beans on toast for tea tonight to get the trumps going again..

Wish I was out enjoying the sun instead of being stuck in this office, going to have my hair coloured after work so won't get home until about 6.30pm....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou -  .... if DH isn't around it could keep you entertained  .

Although we went out in the garden to eat lunch, we've been inside since ..... we have a South facing garden and it's just too hot in the afternoon, especially trying to keep DD out of the sun at the moment.  We made some biscuits and t.b.h. have been vegging in front of the tv for a little while.  

Where has everyone gone today?


----------



## KittenPaws

guys how do i put up a stupid ticker?


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - You're back again .  If you go to lilypie.com or one of the others just follow the instructions and it's dead easy.  They will give you some codes at the end, which you need to copy and paste onto the "forum profile information" section at the end of your signature.

Think you'll be the first with a lovely ticker showing how pg you are on this thread.  

Good luck.
XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank hun, i had the stupid code didnt know where to paste the stupid thing! LOL


----------



## spacedust

hi everyone, quiet on here today, isn't it?

kp - lovely ticker, we all want one of those!  are you hoping for a girl?

zarzar - have taken heed and have gone to the kitchen to drink water, as have had very little today.  will have to take a bottle of water tomorrow as its an all day meeting (groan).  just got in, so dashing out into the town to soak up a little sun, then will put my feet up for (hopefully) half an hour before dh gets in.  

quite healthy today:
brekkie, ryvitas and jam 
lunch: left over rice, onions and peppers
supper: beef casserole full of veg, with rice and maybe a yorkshire pud!  i know its hot, but its all we had in the freezer and it sits cooking in the slow cooker all day, very minimum effort!

xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hiya..its been quiet on here this afternoon. Well i've just got back from my reflexology and it was soo relaxing i nearly fell asleep. I've got a bit of a headache now but i guess thats the toxins trying to escape my body  Don't really want to do anything much tonight so thankfully dh is cookimg the dinner and doing the ironing bless him.

KP love the ticker..i really want one of those too 

Julie how is dd feeling now. We've just brought a swingball for Evie for in the garden and it is fab because she can play it on her own or with one of us. She's been practising on her own for ages. Hooray   Good idea to keep her out of the sun. DO you think she is still getting more spots or is the contagious period over?

Spacedust glad to hear your drinking your water...good girl  Your supper sounds yummy. I love my slow cooker. its so easy to make delicious meal. just bung everything in and wait..thats my kind of cooking 

have a good evening everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

This has got to be one of the quietest days on this thread ever (weekends excluded).

KP - Love that ticker .....would be lovely if we all got to have one of those soon.  .  Wonder if you've been feeling nauseous at all today?

Lou - Wonder if the clinic called today?

Zarzar - Glad to hear that the reflexology went really well .... looking forward to my yoga tomorrow night especially if it's as quiet as it was last week and lovely and warm too.  Hope DH cooks a lovely meal and gets rid of the ironing pile for you. For the first time in ages I actually don't have an ironing pile. .  DD seems much better today ... no fresh spots and about 95% scabbed over already.  Think all the fresh warm air has helped them to scab quickly.  We've actually had a really lovely day together.  DD saw someone with a travel swingball when we were camping last year and she wanted a go.  Perhaps we'll try to get one for her - especially if she can play on her own.

Spacedust - I've been terrible with drinking water and eating well this month, there is no chance I will be pg (especially as DH has been so tired the last few days with DD being restless at night, that he's not been remotely interested in BMS).  I actually quite fancy the idea of beef casserole .... we're having stuffed pasta with fresh sauce, probably with waffles/ice cream/maple syrup after (like I said, I've been so naughty recently).

Hope everyone has a good evening.
XXXXX


----------



## LillyBee

Hi ladies,
JUst an update. Had my scan and too many follicles - she didnt want to risk me having a mmultiple pregnancy so no basting!. anyway we decided to go for a natural cycle this month-  I know success rate is v low but I was only on 50mg of clomid for 5 days and 3 shos of fsh and I had about 6 follicles, s she think there should be plenty of drugs still in my system. Has anone else had a natura IUI? would love to lear from you if you have. Had AF on CD21 v early as a result of the drugs - normal cycles are 28.  Had baseline scan today and all ok apart from a little cyst on my right ovary which she says is due to the drugs and will go by itself - they just hope that it does not stop me from producing other follicles. I have a scan on CD 10 and hopefully _ please please - we will be able to actually do the IUI. 

Seems to have been some grea postive resulst on this thread - lets hope we can have some more this month.
I am spreading this to you all
Lillybee


----------



## zarzar

Hi lillybee i'm just about to have my second natural iui. My clinic don't want me to have medicated so it must work..If it doesn't work for me this time i will be asking for a medicated cycle though. It must work for people otherwise it wouldn't be on offer. Thats what i keep telling myself anyway. Good luck


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning IUI girls

Well I am feeling quite good today considering, went to bed at 8pm last night after doing some shopping for some new tops and dropping a size so very chuffed with myself.

KP love the ticker

Leech - enjoy seeing creme egg and make sure you let us know about the expereience  

Julie well done on catching up with the ironing  how is DD?

Lilybee - I did natural IUI in Jan, drank plenty of water and used the hot water bottle on my tum 

Zarzar - glad your feeling better besides the headache  

Morning to anyone I have missed


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Lou 

Morning to all the other lovely ladies about today .

DD is much better thanks everyone.  All her spots appear to have scabbed over so she might even be able to go to nursery on Friday and we might even be able to get away this weekend after all .

Swear I am going to flip this morning though if the stupid little runt of a dog which lives in the house behind and across from ours doesn't stop yapping.  It's been doing it every morning for about 1/2 hour and lots in the day for over a week now and it's driving me insane.  I'm going to have to have a word with the owner.  Seems like they just go out to do the school run and leave it out to annoy everyone.

Grrrr .... rant over.

Deep breaths, in, out, in, out.

Lou - Fantastic news about dropping a size and being able to choose some lovely new tops .  You should be really chuffed with yourself my lovely.

Lilybee - I am only doing natural cycle IUI's so I have to  it's going to be 3rd time lucky or that's it for us.

Zarzar - Glad the reflexology helped and hope the headache vanished soon after.

Leech - Can't wait to hear how creme egg is looking now.  .

Hope everyone else is ok today.  Just going to pop out in the garden and shout at that dog for a bit.
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie - we had the same problem some time ago with dogs and I reported them to the RSPCA as it's not right for the poor things to be yapping all the time is it.  Glad DD is better and if they have scabbed you should be fine to get away this weekend.

Spreading lots of     to all my ff friends  


My god Julie you have been doing well in those quiz's with all those bubbles


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Finally it's shut up without me having to go out and shout like an old fish wife. I'm sure they must take the kids to school because it's from about 8.40am till 9.15am.  I think the bubble monster miscalculated my bubbles.  Sure it wasn't meant to be that much but I am very grateful.  Definitely won't be getting much from last night's quiz.  It was "Sex and the City" and "Friends".  Not my strong point.  Still it was a laugh and DH actually asked me to do it  .  (Even got some BMS last night so feeling quite smug about that  ).  Thank you for all that lovely .  Hope that clinic call you soon.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well & have been enjoying the lovely weather lately  

Julie - if the dog becomes a real problem you can talk to your local Environmental Health department at your Local Authority.  They have duties to take action if the barking becomes what they call a 'statutory nuisance'.  It is best to try & talk to your neighbours first though as they might not be aware that the dog is causing a problem.

Zarzar - glad you enjoyed the reflexology

Lou - well done on the weight loss...it must be a great feeling to see the results!

Leech - good luck today...hope creme egg is doing well & gives you a wave  

KP - glad you got the ticker sorter out  

Soozy1 - good luck for basting  

Hi to everyone else I have missed  

Sorry for the short message today...I'm not feeling too good & am trying hard to keep my breakie down  

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Amanda, I know it isn't helpful but sickness is good hun   and I guess you have it double with twins, take care and take lots of time off work they can't do a thing hun


----------



## *grace

Hi Girls, 
Basting today for me - day 11 of my cycle, the earliest ever! 
Went for day 10 scan yesterday and have one lone little follicle at a whopping 25mm, so they gave me 1000mg of pregnyl & basting today, 24hours later. 

Am not feeling too positive, as keep thinking its too early in my cycle 
Always get really nervous before basting as the first one hurt so much.The last time I was shaking so badly I couldn't sign the form properly beforehand & ended up putting down my maiden name which caused all sorts of trouble! The doctor started doubting I was the right person & made me answer all sorts of security questions to make sure I hadn't just wandered in off the street for an IUI  
Wish me luck xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Grace congrats on being PUPO, so when is your test date hun so I can update you on the list xx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi lovely ladies 

Thanks for all your good wishes (and your text Lou) scan is this evening after work - one of the privileges of paying is that you can choose when you go in!!!  The lady told me as many people can come in with me as I want so up to now its DP, Mum, Sis and Bro (who I think will cry off as he will prob be embarrassed!!).  Can't wait all my symptoms seem to have magically vanished so will be great for some reassurance.

Bummed I missed the quiz on my two top topics - watch friends and S in the city every night - DP goes mad!!!

Well done on the basting Grace - get resting 

Any news from clinic Lou?

Julie Glad your dd feeling better - chickenspots are horrendous I still remember the time I got them - I had them at eleven and missed my last week at primary school  

Amanda - hope you feeling better soon - it should wear off in a few weeks hopefully  

Hope everyone ok 

lots of cuddles 

xxx


----------



## *grace

Hi Leicesterlou - What does PUPO mean? I suppose test date will be 16days after basting soooo, 29th May. Gulp! 

Leech - how exciting! Hope scan does well


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning Ladies,

Goodluck grace! PUPO - pregnant until proven othewise!  

Leech- Goodluck hun, hope little creme egg waves about for you guys today! 

Lou how are you hun? Any updates from clinic! oooh its getting so exciting. Dont excite me too much might pee me pants!     

Amanda, Julie, Zarzar, spacedust and everyone else


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back  

KP -  about you getting so excited and wetting yourself.  Hope you are feeling good today.

Grace -  for you still being nervous after your first basting.  Lots of luck for the 2ww and you are PUPO like everyone says.  Rest and relax hun ... hope DH helps out with the chores.

Leech - Are you issuing tickets for the event  ? My Mum came with me to one of my antenatal appointments and heard the baby's heartbeat ... they didn't have that sort of thing when she was PG with me and DB, so she was really excited.  So sorry to hear that your chickenspots spoiled your last week of primary school.  I know I've had it, but just can't remember when.

Amanda - I am so  I actually enjoyed being sick.  Crazy I know, but it just made me feel like it was all real.  My diet was pants and I looked terrible but oh, so happy.  Hope you feel better soon ... like Leech says it shouldn't be long till it wears off.  Think I'm going to pay the neighbours a visit tomorrow am when they get back from the school run if it happens again.  Can't just ignore it anymore, it's driving me nuts and it can't be doing the little woofer any good either.

Lou - Guess there's nothing from that clinic yet?  They better hurry up or KP will be really embarrassed.


----------



## KittenPaws

LOL   im the ultimate pee machine!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls, well I have just rang the clinic and not starting on 27th May as the recipient is not ready so I have got to ring up on day 1 of next af which will be around the beginning of June


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou  .... recipient not ready?  Not ready for some lovely person to give up some eggs so they can get pg .  Grrrrr.  Maybe I'm being  .... is it that they are not physically ready.  XXXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie yes they are waiting for blood tests so not physically ready I thought it might be pushing it was so hoping I could get started as we go to Bulgaria on 8th August and so wanted to go away knowing which way my life was going as we are only doing this one last tx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Aw hun.  .  I guess if they just aren't physically ready I'd best withdraw my .  I can understand totally wanting to get started so you know where you are by August and your holiday.  Like you it's one more tx then thats it, and I really want to get this all done by the time DD starts school.   &  that your AF arrives soon after 27th and behaves nicely, so that you can start everything really soon after.  .

I hope this won't upset you, but something occurred to me after your DH's dad passed away.  My Grandma passed away when I was just a few month's pg, and so many people mentioned the theory about "one life ends as another starts".  I am  that this is the case for you and DH.  I know nothing replaces what you've lost, but I hope there will be a little Lou to love very soon.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ahh Julie DH said just that and the fact we haven't fell pg before now is because nobody was ready to leave the family yet and I think that is why he is so confident it will work for us, I have just rang him he did alot of    saying what we are doing for them and they can't even get organised but I calmed him down, I have just sent the clinic an email to state my holiday and asked them to be aware of this so we can get moving, lets see if I get an answer from them


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies

Lou sorry to hear that your tx is being delayed. I know how frustrating this is...really hope time goes quickly for you and you can soon get started..I like the thought behind Julie's theory when one life ends another begins 

Well i'm having such a stressful day and its supposed to be a happy one today  I went for my day 10 scan today but i got confused and told the nurse it was day 12..anyway follicle was 13mm and the nurse told me i probably wouldn't last beyond the weekend  then the C&W phone me up and tell me to start pee sticks tomorrow as she thinks i'll get surge tomorrow so that gets my hopes up   then i realise that i'm only on day 10 so its not all going to happen as quickly as i thought so now i'm worried that i'll get my surge over the weekend  To top it off the C&W have been on the phone after £900 that is supposed to be covered by funding and the Women's hospital was refusing to scan me because they hadn't been paid for the last lot of scans  I'm feeling so stressed and it just doesn't seem worth going through all this..i really hope this cycle works because i can't keep doing this 

sorry about the rant


----------



## Julie Wilts

.  So glad that hasn't upset you and someone has already said it.  I was upset at first but kind of "insulated" myself during my pg and then was upset after I had DD.  I still miss my G'ma and now G'pa has joined her too, but maybe means there should be another place here for a new little person.  .

My DH always gets really  when we get bad news from the clinic, whereas I tend to get all  .  Think the e-mail notification about your holidays is absolutely the right way to go.  They'd bloomin better respond.  

Zarzar - So sorry to hear you've had such a stressful day .  I will be saying lots of  for you that the follie stays put till after the weekend.  I guess your clinic is like mine, and shuts for the weekend.  .  Such a shame that the benefits of that relaxing reflexology are being taken away already.  Lots and lots of 's my lovely.

Oooh, DD is having a bit of a  ... sure sign she's getting better.


----------



## Greyhounds

Julie sorry to hear about your grandad, its hard to loose someone you love so much  

Zarzar, how annoying about the clinic and the money.  As if you haven't got enough to worry about!   I'll be thinking about you and praying that egg stays put until you need it.

Leicesterlou sorry to hear about your delays too.  Looks like we all need a  group hug. 

I'm waiting for AF to start next week so i can call the clinic and see if they will want me to go ahead with IUI for that cycle.  I should start on the Clomid on day 2 but i am worried that 1) it'll shorten my already short cycle and the eggs won't be mature enough 2) I'll ovulate at the weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes group hugs all round


----------



## zarzar

Thanks for the group hug here's one back 

Gilly good luck with your tx..its all so stressful isn't if its not one thing we're worrying about its somehting else  Fingers crossed that you won't ov on a weekend 

Julie glad to hear that dd is feeling back to normal having   is definately a good sign.

Well i'm feeling a little better now clinic has emailed and told me to start testing on friday and she didn't seem overly concerned about me ovulating over the weekend. Just had my lunch quiche and salad and am now having a cup of tea. my mil will be picking evie up in a couple of hours and then dh and i are of to Startford for a stroll down the river and some dinner before the theatre. I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## zarzar

Thanks Lou..Where do you find all this cool images from?


----------



## leechcb1

Happy anniversary Zarzar  - sorry it wasn't the best start to the day but hopefully it can only get better.  Love Stratford - what you going to see?

Lou - I'm agreeing with your DH a bit on the delay part - you would think they would have had their bloods etc done so they would be in sync with you - at least you matched and hopefully can start June - presumably your receipent will have her drugs so she can start same day as you or will you have to downreg for a while while she catchs up? I'd be no good at ES i've confused myself just reading that back!!!  Hows hubby been?

Hello to all - i'm boiling and tired - hope you all enjoying the sun

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Click on the images and it will take you to a website where you can get them from, sorry I forgot about your anniversary that's why i was trying to make up for it with the big lettering


----------



## zarzar

Thanks leech and lou you have cheered me up no end. 

Leech we're going to see a midsummer nights dream. I went to see it years ago with school and really enjoyed it. Hopefully tonights production will be just as good

Lou egg sharing sounds really complicated...i think your really great for doing it


----------



## zarzar




----------



## zarzar

Thats so cool


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad you like the new toy zarzar  

Leech to be honest I am not sure about my cycle and the reciepent except she would need to be ready to have eggs and sperm put together and put back around the same time as me, I am crap at it and ask one of the girls on the egg share board to help me with dates etc, she is fab and I was hoping to cycle with her but it wont happen now    DH seems the same really we had an early night and I asked him if he felt better for it and he just replied no, he seems so down and can't wait until Friday to go and visit his Dad in the chapel of rest

I am getting more and more    at work today need to go home!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts




----------



## Julie Wilts

Just had to try it out ... some of the fonts are REALLY big though ... had to change it a few times.

Zarzar - Hope you have a lovely evening honey.  

Lou - Oh, pants I've missed you .... but at least that means you are already at home.  

Leech - Sorry to hear your are hot and tired my lovely.

Gillydaffodil - Hope that AF turns up when she should so you can start your IUI.  I'm a bit worried that I'm going to ovulate over a weekend in June, if my cycle is how it usually is.  

Been busy painting egg boxes/cardboard boxes and then playing with water in the garden this afternoon.  Could easily give up work during the nice weather .... much more fun playing with DD with water and things.  .  S'pect the novelty would wear off eventually.

Off to yoga tonight (can't wait), so will catch up with all you lovely ladies tomorrow (if you're about that is  ).

Hope you all have lovely evenings.
XXXXX


----------



## spacedust

Hi everyone,

I've been so calm through my IUI cycle so far, but at day 6 dpo i think its hitting home.  i can't understand why, i've had my hypnotherapy and been ultra positive and firm with myself, but i've been at an all day meeting thing and in the afternoon someone started talking about their grand child being born and i just wanted to go home (but not an option unfortunately).  i'm back at the office now, and just want to have a really good cry.  i don't know why, i still feel positive, but i just want to sob!  oh dear, wish was at home right now!  just don't understand why i feel like this and i don't think i can blame it on the prog. gel!  oh dear, just started myself off.

meanwhile, hi to everyone, sorry no personals notes.

xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Everything has happend so quickly!! 

Went for my first scan today (CD10), to be told I was about to ovulate so have to go for basting tomorrow, cant believe it happening so quickly!

Hope you are all well

Sharry x


----------



## spacedust

Sharry - good luck for basting tomorrow!  mine happened much quicker than i expected too - it must have been the drugs.  hope it goes well. xxx


----------



## kitty doot

Evening Girls

Sharry congrats and good luck with the basting tomorrow .  How many follicles?

Grace hope the basting went OK.  You are now officially PUPO.... 

Zarzar hope the show was good and you had a fab anniversary.  Did you do presents?

Spacedust
Hang in there.  It's such a tense time and every twinge/odd pain that you would normally dismiss suddenly becomes a symptom or lack of symptom.  I'm too early at the moment to think about it and as I have work to distract me I haven't really had a chance to dwell on it.  However with the weekend looming around the corner not sure what I'll do to put it to the back of my mind. Maybe take up skiing or bungy jumping .....I am mostly going to miss my bottle of vino to unwind on a Friday... Maybe a trip to the cinema to watch Sex and the City might do the trick for you ...in any case sending you lots of    ....

Lou so sorry to hear that things are not going to plan.  Hope that AF comes  on time and you can get back on track with your recipient.  You seem so strong through all of this.  You deserve something good to happen.....

Leech good luck with the scan.  Great that you can share your scan with all those people who have been rooting for you....

Gillydaffodil  hope AF comes soon so you can get started!!

Julie hope the yoga was relaxing and you didn't end up in too may strange positions. I just find I don't bend the way most women do.....I did buy the Geri yoga DVD but it is still lying unopened.  Yoga does however seem to be the only thing that destresses me...

Lillybee sorry to hear about your follicles.  Heres   that it happens for you naturally this month.....

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten, hope you are all keeping well....

Kittydxxxx


----------



## kaz1418

Hey everyone,

Just to keep you updated I had me bastin today! kept my feet up all afternoon.     

Although had a bit of pooey news cause DH has got some agglutination. However they said to stay positive because it can still happen!!!

Hope you all well and takin it easy    

Kaz xxxx


----------



## kitty doot

Hey Kaz

Congrats and best of luck on the the 2ww.  .  There are a few of us now.....

What does aggulination mean if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, well not alot to report saw my Nephew last night he is lovely nearly 1 now.  Then did my ironing and changed the bed when I got back, found myself   this morning when hanging out the washing not sure what that is all about, I think because we may be getting close to FIL funeral so Kitty Doot not as brave as I look hey.

Good morning to all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well now feeling totaly peed off, just had this message

Providing that your period starts on the 7th June you would be looking to start your injections on Friday 27th June and then should expect a period a week after. If this goes to plan you should expect egg retrieval on 21st July and embryos to be put back on wed 30/Thurs 31st July. We would no the outcome on Tues 5th August.However if your period was late these dates would change and may be a bit close to your holiday. If you are going abroad we wouldn't recommend flying at such an early stage.

Looks like this will be delayed until after my holiday....

Lou


----------



## *grace

Hi Girls, 

Sharry - we are basting twins! I too got told on Tuesday ( day 10) that I needed to get my ass in for basting yesterday. All went fine - although I am pretty sure I'm getting ovulation pains right now, so I hope it wasn't too early.  

Leicesterlou - is your flight a long one? If its just a short flight it might be ok? I'm flying to Italy on Sunday - I know IUI is a different kettle of fish, but while I'm doing what I can on the brazil nut/no booze, relaxing etc, life can't stop completely ! 
x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Grace, it is 3hours to Bulgaria and I am not cancelling it, it is the only break we will be having this year and we are used to having 4 or 5, I am beginning to think just go ahead with tx as the clinic are not going to advise me to go away just in case but many women travel and if I do get pg and it's meant to be it will be won't it.  Just getting fed up with it all now, waiting.......


----------



## LillyBee

Thanks Zarzar - good to know someone else going through it too - Hope you have a BFP this month and ope that I actually get to do the treatment
Good luck to everyone on the thread!
Lillybee


----------



## *grace

Hi Leicesterlou - I think you are right. Not going is unlikely (in my opinion) to make a difference to the outcome of the treatment and it will only leave you frustrated and annoyed. There is no higher incidence of miscarriage amongst cabin crew than the general population. If it were a mammoth one to Australia or something, I might think twice but otherwise I would do it. My sister in law flew from France to visit when she was 3 weeks pg after ivf. And she ate half of my seafood risotto in a restaurant !!! And she has a lovely healthy perfect baby boy. 
I think we can worry about things too much ( she said justifying to herself why she will probably have a few glasses of prosecco in Italy next week.....   ) 

Its not long to wait now though...only a month until you start ! 
Gx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Grace thank you for that, it makes more sense when somebody else says that doesn't it, and I agree I would be so peed off sitting at home whilst my 15 friends were in Bulgaria enjoying theirselves and would probably stress me out more too...


----------



## Soozy1

Afternoon

Looks like IUI tomorrow for me as didnt get my surge this morning!  Just back from another scan and 2 follicles and lining thankfully thickened up as was looking quite thin yesterday!

Just a question - has anyone taken steroids following treatment?  Its just i have this treatment as i have thyroid antibodies and they want to give this a try.

Also what was size of everyones follicles at time of treatment?

Sorry if being really nosy.

Soozy x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Afternoon ladies ,

Lou - .  Oh, your first post made me so  .  Like everyone else has said I would just go on holiday anyway .... I would think it's much more healthy to take your mind off the 2ww by having a relaxing holiday than by being stressed at work.  How irritating that it's going to take that long to get sorted out though.  I really  it just means you will have more time to get emotionally strong after losing f-i-l so it all goes 100%.  

Soozy - Good luck for your basting tomorrow & I'm afraid I don't know anything about taking steriods.  Maybe post on the peer support?  Not sure what size my follies were at treatment time, but about 4/5 days before they were 13.5mm last time so assume they grow 1-2mm per day, guess they were at least 18.5mm, which I think is fine for unmedicated.

Grace - Words of wisdom about cabin crew etc & lovely news to hear that your s-i-l ate seafood and flew and everything was still brilliant.  Congratulations on being PUPO now ... don't worry about getting OV pains now.  I was told that as sperm last a long time (36hrs) they hang around for the egg to be released .... they might be meeting that lovely little egg right now.  .  Lots of luck for your 2ww honey.

Lillybee - Hope you get to do your treatment then.  

Kaz1418 - Another PUPO for the thread.  Lots of luck for the 2ww.

Kittydoot - Thank goodness you asked what aggulination was before me.  And yoga was fab, thanks for asking.  I've been going for 13+ years and I just love it.

Well aam .... Great news is that DD is well enough to go to nursery tomorrow, and Granny & Grampys for the weekend so DH and I will get our weekend away after all.   .  Sounds so selfish, but it will be so lovely to have a couple of romantic days together.  I know this is really  of me, but we'll get 2 fried breakfasts too which we never do at home.  Looking forward to getting our walking boots on and taking in some of the beautiful scenery up on Exmoor.

Oh, and I spoke to the neighbour with the yapping dog.  It's a grown up Jack Russell which they've only had a few weeks so I wonder if it's from a home (if so I feel really mean).  I was quite polite and just said as much as anything I was worried that the dog was so unhappy at being locked outside.  There were no more yaps yesterday afternoon so I hope that'll be it.  

Lots to get done now we are going away .... chores and packing ... but will be in and out this afternoon.  Then, needless to say I won't be about Fri/Sat/Sun and then only Mon/Tues evening as I'll be at work.  Hope that you all have lovely weekends whatever you are up to if you aren't about later.

 &


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Julie it's been very quiet on here today.

Hooray for you getting your weekend away    lots of lovely food, fresh air and  you never know hun....

Thanks for your kind words I have decided I am not giving up my holiday for nothing, so just pray af shows her face 7th June latest but earlier than that would be fab so I can get it all planned in to start CD21  

Good afternoon to everybody else 

Julie have a fab weekend hun


----------



## leechcb1

hi ladies - just been to town and it is soooo hot - how come everybody has a summer wardrobe as soon as the sun comes out - I'm still in my black suits 

Glad you can get away Julie - where are you off to?  Glad DD is feeling better

Lou hope your day has gotten better - lots of BMS and hoovering the stairs for you to bring AF along when shes needed 

Soozy good luck for tomorrow 

Kaz and Grace well done on the PUPO - lots of rest and tlc from now on 

Sharry - hope all went well today 

AAM my scan went very well and am actually relaxed about it all today - creme egg is very active and we have lots of pictures and video clips.  You def get what you pay for - they were brilliant - If i could afford it I would be in there every week - now I;m gonna make a huge effort to stop worrying and enjoy it (but I am a worrier!!!)

Lost of love and cuddles 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Leech I will have to remember all that when AF is due get her appearing early so I can get planning hey, you probably haven't bought anything as you are thinking no point as will be getting bigger and need maternity so leave the clothes for a while??  Am I right?  I have summer blouses but still wearing my trousers.  So glad you scan went well hun and as I said time to relax and enjoy, have you felt creme egg move/kick yet?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Great news that the scan was so good, and I really hope you can relax a bit more now.  Glad to hear that creme egg was really active .... looks like you'll be getting bruised ribs in a few more months then  .  We are off to Exmoor which is only a couple of hours drive from here.  I am so excited, but really need to get some chores done.  It certainly isn't warm here today....it's really cloudy and cold & looks like the forecast for the weekend is pants too.  Never mind, we have waterproofs.  

Lou - It is quiet isn't it.  I might actually stand a chance of catching up on Monday night if it carries on like this.  .  Think it's too late for any BMS this month, but can still have some fun though eh  .  Even sorted out some nice lingerie.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - sometimes I think it is better if the ov has passed as you can have some good old     and not think about it being BMS, so its more enjoyable  , here's hoping you need a cushion to sit down to read the posts on Monday to show lots of activity over the weekend


----------



## leechcb1

its pointless buying "normal" clothes as waist is expanding every day although I have not put one pound on yet (I expect to wake up one day and find that I've put on two stone overnight!!)  Did see a nice cool shirt for work in next and had to stop myself as thought would spend £40 and prob only get a fortnight out of it . I've bought some mat stuff but its all far too big at the moment which just makes me look bigger than I am 

No movements yet - am 14 weeks tomorrow - my bible (my pg book) says anything from 16-20 weeks - I will prob just think its hunger pangs!!  I'm gonna make a huge effort to enjoy myself now (i;ll try to stop worrying)

Julie you weekend sounds lovely - you make me   I always used to buy new underwear for our weekends away and he would just turn up in his horrible grundys!!!  Mind you it was BMS and a girl has to take advantage when she can horrible grundys or not!!

On a serious note can I just say to anyone if my posting about my pg is making anyone sad or unhappy can they please PM me - I want to share my news with you all but would hate to think that you thought I was insensitive as you are all my little internet pals and I would be lost without you all  

Lots of love and cuddles


xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

got visions of your DP in grey y fronts now Leech....  I have no problem at all with you posting and I am eager to hear your news each week/day etc.  £40 for a top, I bought 6 tops from Tesco for £59 get yourself into a supermarket cheap nice clothes, my friends always call me Mrs Bargin Hunter, I can't believe you haven't put a pound on yet jammy devil, only a few weeks then until your insides take the form of a football field then.

Well I am leaving soon as I am going to go food shopping before going home, I haven't cooked a meal since FIL died last week and I think my DH needs something more than beans on toast or takeaway to try and give him some strength, so have a good evening girls, I can't believe its Friday tomorrow I thought or rather hoped this week would drag but its getting ever closer to the funeral on Monday just hope DH makes it through


----------



## Julie Wilts

- You lovely ladies keep me happy.

Lou - The guys at work might wonder if I need a cushion to sit on for Monday.   

Leech - Typical about men wearing their old grundy's.  DH doesn't really have any really nice grundy's but I don't plan on them staying on for long anyway  .  Just thought it would be nicer for me and him if I took some nice silk nightwear rather than my usual pj's.

Now Leech .... I am very, very happy to hear about your pg progressing.  It gives us all hope and gives us a reason to go through all the cr*p that we do.  You've never been insensitive, and the reality is there are now quite a few pg ladies on this thread and lots more that are PUPO.  I am sure that at 14 weeks I started to feel little fluttery, bubbly sensations which was DD and within a couple more weeks I realised it was actually DD moving about.  It was the most fantastic sensation and I loved it.  Well, the bruised ribs at the end were a bit much I guess.

 ^cuddle^


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Lou ... of course .... I hope that everything goes ok on Monday hun.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie I am off work until Thursday but will try and pop on at home to catch up


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies

I was wondering if i could join this thread.  I have spoke to Lou before (Hi Lou ).
Just a brief outline of whats happening to me.... I was attending my local private clinic hoping to eggshare with ICSI but unfortunately my FSH levels where too high (10).  The day after I had my blood results I had a letter from my local NHS hosp for our 1st consultation on IUI - this was last Thurs. So I go for my 1st scan hopefully a week Monday and not too sure what happens from there.  If any of you have some helpful advise it will be gratefully appreciated.

Love 
Kat xx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Kathryne

Welcome to the thread - been a bit quiet on here today but I'm sure it will pick up - sorry ES never worked out for you 

Once you get your AF and scan they should prescribe your your stim drugs (if you are a medicated cycle) not sure about unmedicated but I know Lou has done a cycle of this and will be able to tell you more. 

You take drugs for 5 days then you get called back in for another scan to see how your follicles are doing and how many you have, think most clinics have their own rules on the size and quantity of them. I had three big uns and lots of small ones on both my tries.  Every clinic seems to be different how they do the next bit for my first try I was told to go away and test everyday for my surge which didn't happen- but then the last one I was given a pregnyl shot to make me ovulate - you are then basted 36 hours after your pregnyl shot  - then its the dreaded two week wait after basting to when you can test.  Your  dh will go in day of basting a few hours before you to give his sample in and they wash and do magic things with it.

Ask away any questions whatsoever - you will always find someone who has gone through the same experience - we seem to be having a run of look at the moment with IUI bumps so here's hoping you will be as lucky 

Off home now but be back tomorrow - thank you to Lou and Julie for your lovely comments  

Take care 

xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies.. Thankyou for all the anniversary wishes yesterday..DH and i had a lovely evening and felt totally relaxed because of it..Even fell asleep on the way home i was that relaxed (and it wasn't because the evening was boring  )

Leech so glad your scan went well yesterday..I'm sure it wont be long before you can feel that little flutter. I think i was about 16 weeks when i first felt dd. I found that if i lay on my stomach she would get cross and start giving me a kick   Oh i can't wait to feel that again..its the best feeling ever..Also i found that i went to bed one night at about 20 weeks with no bump and woke up the next day with the biggest bump. It just appeared from no where 

Hi Kathryne welcome to the thread and sorry that egg sharing didn't work out for you. I wish you loads of luck with iui. I'm not sure about advice though. I just try and be healthy, get my 5 a day and drink plenty of water. Hope that helps 

Lou   that AF arrives when you want ot to so that you haven't got too much to worry about. I agree that going on holiday will give you the break and relaxation that you need and a 3 hour flight shouldn't cause any harm. keeping my fingers crossed for you and   that this next month goes quickly for you 

Julie so glad that you are managing to get away this weekend. I hope your dh appreciates the sexy undies  Hope you have lots of fun and you come back ready to start tx again and in a positive frame of mind 

Well i'm going to start doing opk's tomorrow. i really hope that i don't get my surge til sunday..i promise that i'll be sooo good and won't do anything naughty again ever. promise


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kathryne - Welcome to the thread love.  Lots and lots of luck for your first IUI.  I've had 2 unmedicated.  It's really similar to medicated insomuch as you have a scan to see how your follies are doing, then the clinic tell me when to start my OPK's.  When I get my smiley face (I use clearblue digital OPK's) I call the clinic and then they book me in for "basting" the following day.  DH and I usually both have the day off together, so I wait outside whilst DH does what he needs to ( ) and then we go off into Salisbury for a meander and lunch, then go back up for the actual basting.

As to advice .... well, lots of people suggested after the AF has finally left you in peace to use a wheat bag every evening on your tummy and to drink lots of water, as it helps follies grow.  I feel like it worked for me last time as my one follie was much bigger.  Then after basting it's recommended to eat brazil nuts (if you don't have a nut allergy) or drink pineapple juice (not concentrated though) because it's supposed to help implantation.  Some people choose to keep working and some just rest up ... I prefer to rest up for a few days though.  If nothing else it's a great reason to get DH to do some housework  .

Zarzar - So fantastic to hear you had such a lovely evening honey.  You are spot on when you say that little kick is the best feeling ever.  It's what makes me keep going with this.  Thanks for your good wishes for our weekend away.  We haven't been away together since last February so we are really looking forward to it.  I hope that DH appreciates the undies too ... they are already packed at the bottom of the suitcase so he won't see them till they are on  .  Lots and lots of luck starting those OPK's and I hope that I'll check in on Monday and find that you only just got your surge.   .

Think that'll be me done till Monday night then ..... need to get dinner on now that DH is finally home (he always seems to work late before a holiday so he can avoid the packing  ).

Hope everyone has lovely weekends.
's & XXXXX's

Good evening to anyone else about.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kathryne, I was wondering where you had gone, this is a great thread like the ES one, I joined last year and can't bear to leave as I have made so many friends on here, sorry you couldn't ES but   that your IUI works out.

Zarzar   the surge comes no earlier than Sunday for you and glad you enjoyed your anniversary night out  

Hey Leech - how are you today?

KP glad your feeling more   about your pg now try to enjoy hun

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## KittenPaws

morning all, 

no time for personals. Love to all   got a pile of crap on my desk to get through today. 

Chat a bit later
xoxox


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. Glad to hear that everyone is feeling good and positive.

Leech - glad the scan went well and that you can relax a bit more now.

Lou - I have been reading your posts and I definitly think you should still have your holiday.  You deserve it.

Julie - hope your chat with the neighbours has done the trick.  Enjoy your weekend away.

Zazar - hope you had a lovely anniversary.

KP - hope you are ok and not going too mad during the wait for your scan. For me it was loads worse than the 2ww!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Its all I can do to write this as I feel so sick but it is kind of reassuring.

Take care

Amanda xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda, bless your really suffering aren't you, have you looked into anything to try to help the sickness?


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well

Lou I'm fab today - wish it was Saturday tho as could have done with a lie in - I was all nicely cuddled up to DP so made him get out of bed and drive me to work!!! Cruel aren't I!!!

Just to let you now wedding seems to be back on topic - we have booked a registrar appt on 09/06 to discuss dates and he is off to both his sisters today to tell them its a quiet affair so no nieces or nephews etc.  If money wasn't an option it could be a big fandango but we just can't afford to pay for everyone to have a meal after - even my bf won't be getting invited   partly because she can't keep a secret and partly because if her and her hubby comes then the rest of them will get a nark on!!  We are trying to keep it as quiet and low key as poss.

How's DH Lou?  Is his brother over today?  

Amanda - so sorry you feeling icky - believe me it will pass    so hopefully it won't be long now 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh leech so glad your back posting more often you lighten the day.    and talk of the wedding very productive, shame about your bf but can't be helped  

Still feeling   I have just printed off the service sheets for Monday as the cost to have them done professioanlly and they have a photo of Pat on the front which set me off   we are going to visit him tomorrow in the chapel of rest to put some special things in with him I hope they have done a good job with makeup etc,  DH seems ok, actually I did him the chops, veg, spuds and gravy last night and he wolfed the lot down and had a muller rice pudding so I think his appetite has returned he is cooking a big spag bol for tonight with garlic bread, bless him


----------



## amandalofi

Leech - double exciting for you this year then! Take it easy though and don't over do it  

Lou - I have tried everything I can think off. I had it bad with DD to & as leech says I have just got to wait it out.  Only a few more weeks of it to go!  If it continues this bad though I will see my GP next week.  I hope that next week goes ok for you & DH. We will all be thinking of you. Your dinner last night sounds good, especially the beer.  DH has turned into the food police & I am not even allowed a sniff of a beer   

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda have you tried the pg pops http://www.hi-baby.co.uk/acatalog/Morning_Sickness_Relief.html?gclid=CM2K8aXfqpMCFROA1QodbV45nw they seem to sell them everywhere


----------



## leechcb1

Lou and DH     Will be a difficult few days for you both 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi guys,

Lou- sorry to hear your feeling   I hope after the funeral both you and DH will feel a sense of closure   and begin to look to a happy bright future (thinking of that baby bump to come       ) P.S that dinner sounds oh so scrummy! 

Amanda - Poor thing! I havent yet had morning sickness. A little like someone rattles my cage every morning but thats about it. I am indeed anxious for the scan, but had a good talking to from my consultant yesterday as i was freaking out. long story will save you the details. Now i feel alot more happy and believe it all. I am doing positive thinking (thanks lou & leech)

Leech - yay you for feeling so good! I wish it was sat too, but sooooooo looking forward to next week as i have a long weekend, sat-wed off over the bank holiday! YAY! 

Everyone else


----------



## amandalofi

Thanks Lou I will check it out

X


----------



## leechcb1

oooh forgot it was a bank holiday next week - yippee!!!!

KP - glad you feeling better chick - have the pains gone now? Hows work? 

We are off to Manchester bank hol sat to see Ricky Hatton - not bothered about actual boxing but should imagine the atmosphere will be electric - no beer for me tho so dp can have a few (dozen)

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, I will be glad to get the funeral out of the way for closure and then get started on IVF    

I also can't wait for a lie in tomorrow, although I always seem to be able to oversleep in the week and awake at stupid o'clock at the weekends 

Leech yes it is bank holiday we are going to the local casino for a meal and then to watch Ricky...  But being in Manchester will be fab do you actually have tickets?


----------



## KittenPaws

Yeah cramps are gone just full of "trumps" now


----------



## leechcb1

You are in good company on this thread KP - trump city xxx

Lou had tickets ordered for ages but they haven't come yet - keep getting emails from ticketmaster saying hey haven't been printed yet and we will get them week of fight - think its so scam so people can't sell them on ebay - think we are in the gods somewhere - ringside was just out of my price range!!!

Love the Casino but if I go in there drunk i lose a fortune - have to be sober for me to be sensible x


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I keep getting kicked out due to internet connection.

Leech how fab you having tickets, there is a group of us going to the casino should be a good night out something to look forward too.

KP ooo trumps, I love them they give you a kind of relief and satisfaction don't they


----------



## KittenPaws

love it! its like relief after the storm   

Heres the thing im so fat & bloated my trousers are busting, sitting her at my desk with half zip down and buttons undone, LUCKY my little dress covers it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie would love all this chat of trumps


----------



## KittenPaws

i cant stop laughing - lou your a kook!

Julie come join us puff girls! Where are you?? !! LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP see thats got us all smiling, Julie is going away for the weekend, but she will read on Monday when she catches up, she will be killing herself laughing...  I don't know if you remember but my DH calls them love puffs and we laugh saying everytime we them it means we love each other a little more, silly but fun


----------



## KittenPaws

this will make you laugh with disgust!

Well i did a lovely "love puff"     on DHs leg yesterday as we were lying on the sofa. I cant seem to control them these days. He jumped up and was horrified, moved to the other sofa, i laughed so much almost cried!


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## leechcb1

Oh kp you need to prepare him for more "disgust" for when he's at the business end of the birth!!!

I do like those love puffs - my dp must love me a LOT!!!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

We are terrible! 

like naughty school girls! 

Whats on the menu today ladies? Im thinking of getting some nandos?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmm Nandos, I have had sausage sandwich for brekkie might have some noodles for lunch.

Leech   lots of love puffs for you then    

KP - yes your DH does need to prepare himself for the birth


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh no     i am still at 1st base - i think i need to prepare myself for the birth! LOL!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Can't be that bad som many people have more than 1....  Just think of melons KP


----------



## KittenPaws

Give me some funny gas and im there! LOL, nah shouldnt be too scary!


----------



## leechcb1

Funny gas!!! Full hit for me just to get me into the car!!

Not sure what i fancy today - had toast for brekkie - might have a turkey and bacon sarnie - my creme egg loves its meat!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech you can always have epidural hun.  You were veggie before why was that, just choice?


----------



## leechcb1

I intend to - i'm scared stiff!!  Be my luck it will be too late and i'll have to do it with two paracetamol (my friend was too late for anything and she keeps telling me all the time- have to tell her to shut the eff up!!)

I was a veggie cos I watched a few programmes and it put me off meat and eggs then went off fish as had bad prawns in a restaurant - so quorn all the way for me - did me the world of good on sw as I wasn't nipping to macs or kfc like I normally would to cheat.  Would eventually like to give up again but we'll see and won't be entering sw til after xmas 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

LOL about the paracetomol hun, I am sure you will be fine.  No need to think about SW for a good while now hun xx


----------



## zarzar

you girls have made me laugh...my dh mustn't love me very much because he hardley ever trumps..Maybe its becuase we're still at that stage where we ge embarressed  

Leech lucky you going to the fight..i'm like you though would enjoy the atmosphere but not that keen on the actual fighting. I was a veggie before i got pg with dd..had been one for years and was quite strict about it. When i was pg though i just couldn't stop eating meat...and i still haven't stopped  Will go back to being veggie one day though.

KP you dh defiantely needs preparing for the birth..My friends dh described it like watching a horror movie  

Lou going to the casino sounds fun..i just watched the film 21 and i so want to go to Vegas now..think i would lose a fortune though 

well i just did my first opk and no surge today so i'm pleased about that. I just   we don't get one tomorrow now. I'll be the happiest girls in the world if i don't see that smiley face tomorrow  I do think i'm losing the plot a little bit though. I keep forgetting which day of my cycle i'm on and also keep forgetting to take my vits which is soo not like me. Maybe its the reflexology tahts chilled me out so much


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Zarzar, maybe you should ask DH about the love puffs, but probably is because its early days, still romantic not got to the silly stage like us lot yet    Glad you have been relaxing and I am     your surge doesn't come tomorrow hun  

I wonder what it is with craving the meat I bet it is some vitamin that the meat has.


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope you are all well - thank crunchie its Friday 

kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat, how are you hun?


----------



## zarzar

Hi Kat..i agree thank goodness its friday..We're supposed to be going to a BBQ tomorrow but the weather is looking pretty naff. Whats everyone else got planned for the weekend?


----------



## KittenPaws

hi ladies, back from lunch. Falafel wrap did nuthing for me!  

Hi zarzar! ohh i remeber those days hun, all my manners no love puffs, no burps, tried to eat like a lady! Now im like oscar the grouch and slobby joe! LOL, u guys must think im a bush pig!      

Hi Kat, 

Im the resident kitten, dont think we've met.   Love your wedding pic absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou, zarzar I kittenpaws (nice to meet you to)  

Zarzar - We are meant to be having a bbq tomorrow as well but don't think the weather is looking too good  

We are off over friends tonight.  They make a fab meal indian tonight (I know its naughty but oh well  )

What are lovely ladies doing?

xx


----------



## leechcb1

I'm doing nada!! Looks like the weather will be pants up here so I can see a day on the couch and sky plus.  SJP on Jon Ross tonight so must try and stay awake for it 

Zarzar - hope that surge keeps away til sun/mon - wonder what it is about the meat - I would have been ill if i'd tried to eat it before pg - now I can't get enough

Hey Kat how are you?  

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

jack crap for me too. Just going MILs and thats it!  

Weekend nuthing..... just gonna chill out!


----------



## Kathryne

Leechcb1 - Good job you told me about SJP on Jon Ross tonight - I think she is fab will def sky plus that.  I cant wait for the movie - get this when the series of sex in the city finished me & a few of my girlfriends all got together for a party - any excuse


----------



## leechcb1

I'm looking forward to the movie as well - me and sis have planned to go and now mum wants to come so hope its not too rude!!!  

Watching all the reruns at the moment - fab fab fab 

xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me - I haven't been posting but have been lurking and keeping an eye on you all  

Lou - just wanted to say I hope all goes as well as it can on Monday.  Be thinking of you and DH  

Hope you're all OK - I'll be back soon, just off licking my wounds and keeping my head down a bit!

Nix


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Nix 

You take care of yourself  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Nix, thanks hun, I hope you are soon feeling back to your old self, how is the diet going


----------



## KittenPaws

thinking of you nix.


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Leech & Kitten  

Diet going OK thanks Lou - lost 2lbs last week and been good for most of this week so hoping to lose a few more lbs before starting next IUI when AF next shows up. 

I'm feeling OK really, just trying to take a step back from the obsession of TTC on this month out, which obviously isn't really working cos I'm on here


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad its going well Nix.

Well I am off for the worst time ever, hope you all have a fab weekend, I am off work now until next Thursday, if I get chance I will log on at home if not speak to you all late next week


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Lou thinking of you lovely xxx  

xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Bye Lou xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

BYE LOU


----------



## zarzar

Bye bye Lou. hope that everything goes ok for you and dh over the next few days. Will be thinking of you 

KP just noticed..where's your ticker gone?


----------



## smallredsock

Hi All 
Have been lurking something rotten the last couple of weeks but not posting I'm afraid.  

Lou - I'm so sorry to hear of your sadness, I'll be thinking of you too.  

Unfortunately AF arrived this morning, so a   for me again.  Even my DP is having trouble being optimistic now and he's normally a very happy chappy.  
I think I will be offered 2 more IUIs, and I'm planning to try acupuncture alongside them this time - never done it before.  Has anyone tried anything like that?  If so, what did you make of it and do you think it helped anything? 
Just need a day or two to adjust to the bfn and hopefully we'll be back to laughing again.   
It was not easy teaching all day today with period pains and a slight broken heart 

Have a great weekend everyone!  
Lots of        to all those awaiting news of any sort...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi smallredstock,
Sorry to hear your news - I am in similar  sit as you - and just starting the IUI,  must be soo hard to keep staying positive after each BFN but suppose we just have to keep going and eventually it will happen . It seems to for other people so why not for us!!!

Lillybee


----------



## zarzar

Hi smallredsock

Just wanted to say i'm really sorry to hear about your bfn..Take as long as you need to get yourself right. Are you going to try again? wishing you lots of luck with whatever you do next


----------



## smallredsock

Thanks Lillybee & Zarzar
Yes we'll definitely try again, as long as we are offered it on the NHS.  We have a consultation coming up now that we've done 2 IUIs, and I'm fairly confident that we'll be allowed 2 more.  

Might have hypnotherapy as well to try to get those positive thoughts back in my life!  But yes, perhaps a good wallow is in order first 

Happy Friday 

xxx


----------



## zarzar

Yep have a good wallow..treat yourself to something naughty tonight and then get back on track with the healthy eating and positive thoughts tomorrow. 

I've been having reflexoloy for this cycle and i've definately been more laid back and chilled out this time (until tonight as i'm certain i'm going to get my surge tomorrow and have to abandon cycle again!) but i think anything that helps you to relax is beneficial. Good luck with the accupuncture or hypnotherapy. I think a couple of ladies on here have tried accupuncture so i'm sure they'll be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## zarzar

Morning if anybody is about today...I'm not feeling too good today.  Last night i ended up having a cry in bed as i was so convinced i was going to get my surge today. had really thick CM (sorry tmi) and was having niggly pains. This morning i have woken up and feel so stressed and worried. I actually thought i was going to be physically sick 

I know there is no point in getting myself worked up as it isn't going to help me but i can't seem to help it. I just can't wait to do the opk so i can put myself out of my misery. i'm not holding out much hope for a negative result..It just seems so unfair and i can't believe that it is happening to me again. we're going on holiday next month so won't be able to try again til July..that will be 4 months between treatments 

sorry for the rant but its made me feel a little better


----------



## zarzar

Just a quick update...I've done my opk and DID NOT get my surge      so it looks like my tx will definately be going ahead


----------



## Honi

Hello FF

OMG I have just had my first ever   !! I cant believe it never thought it would be my turn. Just wanted to post because i have had great comfort from this board through out my treatment and loved to read IUI success stories...never thought mine would be one!
I had af pains all through out my 2ww worse than normal and really bad lower back pain i was convinced it hadnt worked. 
I hope you all get your BFP very soon...       
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Zarzar great news honey - have you got  date for basting - its OK to have a good old cry and rant every now again - it makes you feel a lot better and that what we here for.

Smallredsock so sorry about your BFN honey  

Lou hope all goes well Monday - thinking of you both 

KP - Hope you were spoiled rotten at MIL last night 

Julie - Hope you enjoying your weekend away with hubby and the sexy undies have come in useful!!!

Honi many congratulations on your BFP  - you must be delighted - lots of rest for you 

Hope you all enjoying your weekend - weather very poor up in Liverpool - raining and windy - have not got dressed yet but my living room is soon to be invaded by DP and his son to watch FA cup final so gonna get dressed and get out!!!

Have a good one ladies 

lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Leech we have a provisional slot booked in on Monday for basting so I just need to get my surge tomorrow. I'm pretty sure it will happen tomorrow because i can feel things are definately happening so fingers crossed 

Hope your dp and his son don't make too much of a nuisance of themselves and that you have a good weekend. Weather here is naff too so have spent most of the day indoors. I think its going ot get better tomorrow though. Have a good weekend 

P.S Honi congrats on your bfp.. ihope to be joining you on the bfp list very soon


----------



## smallredsock

Zarzar that's great news!  Wishing you the best of luck for this round of treatment 

Honi, congratulations!    Brilliant to hear you have the long awaited  

Leech, hope the weather gets better!  It's pretty similar down here in London...

am going to curl up and watch Doctor Who tonight (though I still think Torchwood is better!)
and maybe 'You've Been Framed' (there, my shameful confession is out) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LillyBee

Honi,
That is such fab news! - have read our history and so far is almost identical to mine so am hoping the results will be the same! Fingers crossed. I jsut had my first iui cancelled due to overstimulation and when I went for my scan baseline one this month they said I had a cycst but want to check if ok to carry on on scan CD10 which is wednesday. I was given clomid for days 2-6 inclusive and 3 x shots fsh. Am doing natiral one this time if we ever get to do it. Then next time theyll reduce my drugs again. What drugs were given for your final and successful attempt?!

Congrats - am soo soo pleased for for you - I bet you screamed when you saw the blue cross

lillybee


----------



## froggie55

Hi All  
My name is Nardia, I am 33 my husband is 36 Just joined as was searching for somewhere to share the infertility journey.  My husband and I tried ttc naturally for 18months with no luck.  We have just had our first cycle of IUI on Wednesday, so am now in the dreaded  .  Sending loads of positive vibes to all.


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

back from hols about an hour ago, have not had time to catch up where everyone is at so hope you are all well.

Had a fab hol, got confirmation from clinic on monday and have to go for 1st scan on 12th June so just keeping everything crossed that things are growing how they should.  Behaved on hol, kept tummy cool, avoided swimming etc, 

Zarzar hope you had a fabulous 1st anniversary, dh and i spent ours lounging at the blue lagoon and had a nice dinner in the evening.

Catch up with you all later x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Nardia welcome to the mad house which is this thread  Good lcuk on your 2ww and all the ladies on here will definately help the time pass more quickly 

Hi marmalade..Glad you and dh had a lovely holiday and a nice relaxing anniversary. DH and I had a lovely evening out at the theatre which was fab. Congrats again on your bfp...Hope your scan goes well and the time doesn't go too slowly.  

Well i just got my surge this morning so we'll be off down to London later for basting tomorrow afternoon at 4pm. i think its going to be a busy day as we have filming to do for the documentary inbetween dh doing his bit and me going in for basting   I really hope it works this time as i don't feel like i can go through it many more times. At least we have our holiday to look forward to


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all having a good weather & it finally seems as though the weather is cheering up.  I hope we get more of a summer this year than we did last year   

Zarzar - I hope you are feeling better today - especially as you got your surge at the right time for your treatment -    

Honi & Marmalade -   to you both on your BFPs - take care of yourselves & get plenty of rest.  Welcome to the 'waiting for a scan' madness  

Nardia - welcome - many ladies, including myself, have found this thread & group of ladies invaluable for their support during this difficult time.  Now some of us have had successful treatment or moved on to other types of treatment we can not bear to leave as it feels like home.  Good luck with your 2ww   

LillyBee - good luck for your scan on wednesday   hope all is ok for you to proceed with your treatment.

Smallredsock - hope you spoilt yourself and had a good evening.  I had acupuncture last year (not in conjunction with IUI) but found it wonderfully relaxing and helped to reduce my overall stress levels. I also found I had much more energy.  I was a bit worried about the needles but you can hardly feel a thing.  I would definitely recommend it.

Nix - glad your diet is going well.  Hope you are enjoying your 'time off' and are taking care of yourself   

Lou - hope your week goes as well as can be expected - we will all be thinking of you  

Leech & KP - hi - hope you are ok & not over doing it.  Feel a bit better this morning...so far so good but I have not got out of bed yet  

Chocolateelie - hope you are ok - we have not heard from you for a while  

Julie, Kathryn, Spacedust & everyone else who I have not mentioned - hope you are all ok... 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend & take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Honi

Thanks for all congrats! I' m still in shock i cant believe it !

LillyBee - On all the other attempts i had menopur but they changed it on this go to puregon so they could change the dose daily if need be and pregnyl and it did the trick! 
It was touch and go for a while because I had 4 good size follies and they can only do it with max 3 so they told us to come back the next day in the hope that one had dropped off (they gave a 1% chance!!) and amazingly one did! 
We have got similar history haven't we really good luck for Wednesday, I never thought Id get to basting after all the abandonments but I thought its getting all the bad luck out the way and when we finally get there it will be all bang on and work...and it did !!!!

Fingers crossed and good luck ...       

Honi x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Honi,
Thank you soo soo much for that - I will let you know how it goes on wednesday - i was on puregon and pregnyl too although havent got round  to taking the pregnyl yet still in my fridge!. They had me on clomid too though which I guess I dont need. Lets hope they just keep me on the puregon if the natural cycle is unsucesfful. Have just had 3 days off with flu s hoping that wont affect things either. But good to know it has worked for someone. Hope you are not feeling too sick yet!!
lillybee


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you all had a fab weekend!
Honi - what fab news congrats lovely.
Zarzar - greats news on being able to start you treatment
Nardia & Rose - Hi welcome on board - I only joined this thread last week and I have to say everyone is really lovely.
Lillybee - Good luck for Wednesday xx p.s. sorry to hear you have not been feeling too good.
Lou - I hope you ar OK xxx

And a BIG good morning to everyone else - hope you all have a lovely week.
Hopefully I will be going for my 1st scan/blood test next week.  Does anyone have any advise on what happens after the scan?

Love Kat xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Kat

Hope you had a good weekend.  Do you know if you are having a medicated treatment cycle or un-medicated cycle?  I had medicated cycles and I would have a scan on day 2 - 4 of the cycle to check the lining was thin, check that there were no cysts and to ensure that all was ok to start the treatment.  The nurse (in consultation with the Consultant) would prescribe the meds.  I would then start the meds after that (according to their instructions) and then return to the clinic for a scan 5 days or so later to see how things were progressing.

I hope that informations helps....if not someone will be along with the answer you are looking for!  Good luck  

Hello to everyone else.

Have a nice day.

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanada - Thanks very much for the info - I really don't know if me treatment will be medicated or not yet hopefully I will know more next week.

Have a good day lovely xxx  

Kat x


----------



## spacedust

Hi everyone,
Sorry no word, life is busy and i got really down and insecure wed last week and couldn't find anyone to talk to and had to give myself a really good talking to in the end, but reverted to 2ww diary for a while.

have had a quick look back to see who's around - can't see Julie or Kittenpaws - how are you both?  KP, you haven't deserted the site now have you?

Glad to see some more BFPs, congratulations!

Kat, hi, this is my first iui too, but am on day 11 of 2ww (yes and counting).  best of luck.  

Rose, hi, i can't answer your questions, but whenever i think the clinic have got it wrong about something i've been proved wrong so far!  good luck

Amanda - thanks for thinking of me, even when i haven't been around!

i have to admit i've gone from calm chick to paranoid now.  had my dh up inspecting my (.)(.) before bed yesterday, as i think they're slightly bigger!  its probably just all the chocolate i've been eating, though!  does anyone know if the progesterone gel can make your (.)(.) slightly bigger and more sore than usual?

Thinking of you all and sending you  
Spacedust xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies 

Amanda – Sorry to hear you are feeling so queasy my lovely.  I was just the same with DD (especially the first few weeks when it was DD+ twin).  Hope you find something that helps you.  .

Leech – Great to hear the wedding plans are taking shape.  Sorry to hear that won’t include your bf though honey.  I am sure you will have a fabulous time though.

Lou – Hope that today went ok hun.  .  Thinking about you and DH lots, and hope you are ok.  Oh, I read that you thought I would enjoy the talk of trumps … how well you know me.

KP – Sounds weird to say I am pleased to hear you are feeling lovely and big already, but I remember how lovely it was to have a good reason to undo my trousers.  So, so funny to hear you and Lou talking about love puffs whilst I wasn’t about.  .  I’ve been very puffy/fluffy/trumpy tonight …. Must be the fried breakfasts from the weekend … tee hee.  In fact I’ve just done a love puff in DH’s direction and he’s moved along the sofa.  About the melons thing …. DH and I were playing bowling when I was about 5 months pg and he asked me to pick up the 8lb ball, then said “just imagine, this is the weight you will be delivering in a few months”.  Yeah, I laughed.  

Zarzar – Lovely new pic honey.  Sorry to hear you were so down on Saturday, but so hugely excited that you didn’t get your surge & can have your tx.  Oh, actually, it was basting today…. So congratulations on being PUPO and take lots of care of yourself.

Nix76 – Hello hun, we’ve been missing you.  Great news that you lost another 2lbs.  I’m supposed to be having a month off too, but can’t stay away from my FF even if we aren’t trying.

Smallredsock – Sorry to hear about your BFN honey.  Take care of yourself.

Froggie55 – Good luck with your 2ww honey and congratulations on being PUPO.

Marmaladeboo – Welcome back pg lady.  .  So very excited for you my lovely.  Glad to hear you had a lovely holiday too.

Spacedust – Sorry to hear you have been up and down honey.  Hope you are feeling better today.  I’ve been away for a long weekend with DH, and stuck in my pooey job today so first chance to log in tonight.

Well, ladies, I had a lovely relaxing weekend away with DH, but so stressed after a truly pants day at work.  Having to now share my office with someone that I really don’t get on with.  Such a shame that a lovely weekend ends so abruptly.  Suspect it’s a lot to do with the fact that I think the hideous AF is going to visit soon.  

Not sure if I can be bothered to get ironing tonight or not … sometimes it makes me feels better, sometimes it doesn’t.  

Right, I’d best get going ….it’s taken a while to catch up and DH is giving me some of “those” looks.  

Catch up again tomorrow night lovely ladies.
’s & XXXXXXX’s


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies,

Im so sorry ladies i havent deserted you all. I had a busy day yesterday. 

I dont have much time to catch up but pray you are all well.... 

Quick hellos...

Lou- Hope you and DH are well, thinking of you and here when your ready  

Julie- love puffs are great! Friday we were a bit zainy! 

Zarzar - LOTS of     you are now officially PUPO! lets pray you get your  this month.... 

Everyone else lots of   and hopefully catch up with you all this week! 

Also congrats on the BFPs Marmalade and Honi.... 

KP


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies - I hope all is well with you.

Well today I tried soya milk for the first time and I have to admit it wasn't too bad.  So all in all thats caffeine I have cut out I have reduced the vino and I am now starting on the soya and to top it all off the weight is slowly starting to come off.......god i wish it wasn't so hard    

Love Kat xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Kathryne! 

Sorry to butt in here. Its just that i was told not to drink soya as it reduces fertility. I used to love drinking it, but the cons told me it isnt recommended. Just thought id let you know, hope you dont mind


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Kitten Paws - you are not butting in lovely - thanks for the advice but I was under the impression that cutting down on protein and turning to soya milk was good but I will def look into it.  Thanks lovely


----------



## KittenPaws

Your welcome!


----------



## Kathryne

Kitten - Do you have another advice? all is very gratefully received.  This is my very 1st IUI and apart from reading a Zita West book I don't know much more!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey hun, 

sorry i had to dash off, boss was on the prowl  

To be honest when i first came to this thread i was a total newbie! The girls on here were fantastic and so helpful. I hope i can be a little to you! 

That book is really good. I actually used to go to the Zita West Clinic. The number one thing that they focused on was nurtition & vitamin intake. Make sure you are having a good quality supplement and also your partner. My DH used to cycle 11 miles a day (to and from work), he played football 3 x a week and also exercised at the gym sometimes to exhaustion. This was stopped! No cycling, he went back on the tube. Football was cut to 2 x. He also started light training at the gym. Just to help  those little swimmers be the best of the best! 

With me it became important to eat right. Cut out refined sugars, junk etc. To be honest i was no angel. But did try at times. But i do love my treats as the girls will tell you!  

The best advice i can give is the stress factor. You need to think of you & your partner first and everything else last. To be honest in my 1st cycle i was an absolute fruit loop and wasnt suprised when i got my BFN. But then again there are people that do everything right and still we get those BFNs. 

Just be happy, think positive, come on here when you need a boost, these girls are my angels. I pray it happens for you, i really do.  

The thing that i was so scared of was the basting, but its fine... Nothing to fear! Are you medicated or natural? 

Hope ive helped and not just babbled on..... xoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls, well yesterday was a good day Pat would have been proud.  It's very quiet today just relaxing now, hope you are all well 

Oh yes all my drugs arrived this morning, just got to wait to get started now xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Kitten - thanks for the advice it really does help.  As far as being medicated or natural I don't know yet hopefully I will know more next week.

Lou - I am so glad yesterday went as well as to be expected.   hopefully you can enjoy the rest of your time off.
Take care lovely xxx p.s. good new about the drugs.


----------



## KittenPaws

LOU LOU! awwwwwwww        

Ive missed you hun! 

im so happy that yesterday went well and even happier that bless you the meds have arrived!


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Kathryn,
I am just staring my IUI treatment too. I did my first cycle last month at our NHS hospital. We were offered 3 cycles medicated or 5 cycles progressing from natural t medicated. I did the first one on a low dose of clomid and 3 x injections of puregon as we decided to go for 3x medicated as apparently success rate higher. However, during my scans I basically over stimulated and had to many follicles i.e 7!!! she said it looked more like an ivf cycle (whooops) so it was abandones for fear of multiple pregnancy. We then decided to give a natural cycle a go as it would seem I dont really need all the drugs. Had to go fr a baseline scan on CD1 of next cycle and all fine apart from a tiny cycst on my right ovary which they hope will not affect development of follicles.. so have a scan to see if we can go ahead this month or if we have o wait.

Basically, my advice to you would be to not be too worried if they get the meds. wrong at the beginning- everyone responds differently and they really can only guess how you will respond to them. This is why it is very lucky if they get it right first time. I was not prepared for this I just thought it was all soo simple and bish bash bosh that was it ..It s frustrating but you hav eto put your faith in them and eventually they will get it right but sometimes it is just a matter of trial and error!!!!.

I have tried to cut out caffeine and am trying to eat as healthily as possible. My husband cycles to work so I hope that doesnt cause us any problems as kitten mentioned (he does about 10 miles total per day). Anyway - good luck and stay positive but it may take more time than you think. When is your baseline scan due?
Lillybee


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lillybee - I have my 1st scan next week day 5 after AF arrives which should be this weekend! thanks lovely for the advice much appreciated. xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies

Just popping by in between day time tv (my GP has signed me off work for 2 weeks so I can rest....i can tell you that the thought of no work for 2 weeks is making me feel better already   ).

Lou - Glad all went well yesterday...still take care of yourself in the few days ahead & then you can get in to the right frame of mind for your treatment...very exciting.....we will be wanting all the details & how it differs to our IUI experciences if you don't mind sharing   

Kathryne, KP, Julie, LillyBee & Leech - hi & hope you are having  a nice day.

Also hi to everyone else  

Take care...off now to watch Neighbours (my one and only soap pleasure   )

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws

I should have said Dh had a ? over his SA a few yrs back so she wanted to optimize our chances. Id take it all with a pinch of salt tho!


----------



## KittenPaws

oh amanda i am so jealous what id give to be on my sofa and watching my one bit of aussie pleasure - neighbours! Dont tell me what happens!! 

How you feeling?


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Glad it all went well yesterday Lou   

Just a quick hello from me as have had a burst of energy today and in the mood to get some serious work shifted!!!

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi KP - I promise not to tell but it ends on a cliffhanger today    
Feeling a bit better today.  I have not been sick but I do feel a bit queazy still, although not feeling so tired.  I have even managed to do some house work.  Now I am begining to worry that as my symptoms are getting better is something bad going to happen  .

How are you feeling?  Have you had any symptoms yet?  I know some people don't get get any and I hope if you do get some, it is not too bad for you  

Hi leech - good to hear that you are feeling productive today.

Amanda x


----------



## zarzar

Hiya ladies

Thank you for the good lcuk messages yesterday..It all went really well. It was a very long day though as we were filming from about 7 30ish till 4 30ish yesterday and by the end of it I was aa absolute wreck. It was good though apart from the actual basting when the camera man kept edging closer and closer to the buisness end  i tell you if my   is on tv i will have to leave the country  So i'm now PUPO and will be getting lots and lots of rest this time around

Hope everyone else is ok

zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws

OOhhh i bet its that Pauls getting evil again! OOhhhh no! Toady and stephs wedding too! Oh oh! lol, love it. Although im more hooked on home & away at the mo! 

I have started to pee for OZ, bladder gone wild! I have been turned off onions & garlic. The girl who used to chew on garlic pieces (yes im disgusting)! lol and waves of nausea and dry pukes and my (.)(.) are like bruised melons! LOL But other than that nothing to report.  it nuthing really to be honest... Just means rasberry is doing "her" job!


----------



## amandalofi

I love garlic but not quite as much as you....I can't believe that you used to eat garlic pieces....although I have heard that garlic is good for you!  My (.)(.) are not hurting too much but seem to have expanded....poor DH's eyes are popping out his head but he's not getting anywhere near them at the moment  

Zarzar - glad all went well yesterday...even if the camera man was getting a bit close for comfort....relax & take it easy now you are PUPO  

A x


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya another quickie fromme (oh er how rude!!)

My DP has just been told by hospital that he won't need operating on this year and they will just keep an eye on him - bit of a weight off I can tell you - I know we delaying the inevitable but just means we can concentrate on other things this year.  Like ME!!!!

Have a good night ladies and I promise to spend more time with ya all tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Leech - that is great news and like you said you can concentrate on creme egg now!

Amanda x


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

Zarzar glad to hear all went well, welcome back to the 2ww rollercoaster, take it easy now  

Lou how are you, hope you hear soon when you can start, must be so frustrating having the meds and not knowing when you are going to be able to take them 

A big hello to leech, kp, amanda, kathryne, lillybee and anyone else i have not mentioned.

Having a few tummy pains, but am told this is normal, things just growing and moving, tummy is certainly looking bigger already, have had to buy a bigger size trousers as old ones were beginning to cut into me and i needed looser ones for comfort at work, goodness knows how big it wil be in a few months, am due to go for a dress fitting for my bridesmaids dress in June as i am maid of honor at my friends wedding in august, should be interesting


----------



## emma.b

Wow just come back to FF and have seen that Marmaladeboo and Amanda both got BFP's. Congratulations!! It gives me hope for this cycle.
I arrived back in Colombia on Friday after six weeks in the UK visiting family and taking a break from ttc. Now we are back it is full steam ahead with our second IUI. Had a blood test yesterday to check prolactin levels, luckily this time it is within normal limits so no dostinex this time. Period due about 5th June so seeing Dr again on 3rd to get plan. Only reason he can think for why IUI didn't work last time was that I responded so quickly to drugs and maybe follies weren't mature enough despite being good sizes. This time he is going to take a blood test for oestrogen levels when follies are right size to check hormone levels match size of follies. Hope that maked sense if you've not fallen asleep already!!
Hi to anyone who joined whilst I was away. Will try and catch up a bit by reading all of this thread.

Emma.b x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Emma welcome back to the thread. I hope you had a good visit to the UK and you had chance to relax and take your mind off ttc. Good luck with your tx. Fingers crossed that you get your bfp this time 

Marmalade..love the ticker  If your getting bigger already maybe you have more than one on board!!! How many follies did you have? I bet you can't wait for your scan. I'm definately going to take it easy for the next 2 weeks. Feel kind of guilty though when dh is running about after me..We're going camping next week so should get plenty of rest and fresh air. If you have any tips of what you did during your 2ww i'd love to hear them 

Leech great news about your dp..How are the wedding plans going? have you decided on a date yet?

Hi to Amanda, KP, Lou, Julie and anyone else i've missed. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Lou -  - Glad to hear it went ok yesterday my lovely.

Amanda – I’m glad to hear that your Doc has signed you off so you can rest up and take care of those little beans.  Hope you get lots of rest and feel much better soon.

Zarzar – Great news now you are PUPO, and so glad that the filming went ok.   to that cameraman for getting too close to the business end.  Hope you get lots of rest and the 2ww doesn’t send you too .  Yeah … someone else who loves camping .  We just got the final bit we need for our roof rack/box so we can get camping soon too.  Hope DH will be doing all the heavy stuff.

KP – Lovely to hear that your lovely raspberry is letting Mummy know he/she is there.  Hope raspberry isn’t too mean though.

Leech – Lovely to hear that you don’t have the stress of DP having that op’ this year honey.

Marmaladeboo – I was the same with DD …. Almost immediately I didn’t fit comfortably into anything except PJ’s and trackies, which I obviously couldn’t wear to work.  How exciting to be a bridesmaid too.

Well, I’m all  this evening.  Another stressy day at work, AF just starting and now DH has said we can’t have tx this month as he will be working away during the week that I’ll need basting  .  It’s all a bit much at the moment.  Soak in the bath and an early night coming up.

Catch up tomorrow ladies, when I hope I will be feeling more chirpy.
Sweet dreams all.
XXXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie...Yeah DH and I love camping. We really are a pair of geeks..dh really wants a roof box thing too. He'll be having roof box envy and he will definately be doing all the heavy stuff 

So sorry to hear that you won't be able to have tx this month. You must be so frustrated. I hope you are feeling much better in the morning after a good nights sleep. Take care


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

It’s been a while so I’m gonna try with the personals but sorry if I miss anyone. 

Zarzar, congrats on now being PUPO, look after yourself over the next couple of weeks and take it easy. Have to say am really intrigued about you being filmed, I’m way to shy to do anything like that, are they going to be filming you on the 2ww as well??  

Marmalade, good to hear from you, pleased that you are feeling well, I imagine it must be quite reassuring to have a bigger tummy   Hope you’ll be ok to fit into your bridesmaid dress   

Emma, great to see your message and that you are sounding positive about your next IUI. It seems like your 6 wks away and your break from ttc did you the world of good. Hope it’s positive for you next time.   

Leech, good news about your dh, hope you can concentrate on your little crème egg now   Are you still planning the wedding (Sorry if you’ve already said, I may have missed a few pages.)

Amanda, look after yourself and those little one’s – doctors orders!!    

KP, pleased to hear that you and your raspberry are well,  

Lou, pleased to hear that all went well yesterday,    

Julie, sorry work isn’t going to well for you at the moment, hopefully you had a lovely weekend away   I know how you feel about your DH being away when it is tx time, my dh has to go away most weeks and trying to fit tx around his work diary can get very stressful sometimes. I think that on our second go we had basting a day earlier. Although the men don’t do it on purpose I don’t think they ever feel it like we do and how devastating it is not to be able to tx that you’ve been waiting for. Lots of hugs for you, enjoy that bath and take care of yourself   

Any news from Chocolateellie If you’re lurking Ellie,    hope all is well.

AAM:  We had a great time camping in France for a week, really relaxing, can't wait to do it again   Well dh and I have our initial consultation at the Lister on Tuesday 27th I have been trying to collate my bloods, scans and dh’s sa’s as requested but our local clinic haven’t been too helpful which is why I’m feeling a little frustrated at the moment.    I have most of the information and I am having an ultrasound and dh is having an sa on the day, however I haven’t been given my FSH bloods etc that are taken on cd2 -5. My clinic have said that they are too old, taken in July 07, but as I am CD1 on Tuesday I don’t want to turn up for the apt with no information. Furthermore we don’t live in England and have to fly over, so I can’t just pop back a couple of days later. Hoping that it will all come together and that we will be able to start the next chapter is this journey very soon.

Lots of love to all, and hello to the newby’s who probably are so new anymore     

Wiggy xx


----------



## Ajax

Happy Chatting ladies


----------



## Ajax

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141241.0


----------



## amandalofi

Yay new thread      

Good morning everyone...

Marmalade - glad you are feeling well & are reassured that you are expanding! Hopefully the time will fly until your scan.  Look after yourself.


Julie - hope you had a nice evening.  Sorry that there is no tx this month but I am sure you will enjoy your month off and be all refreshed & recharged for the next one.  

Hi Emma - glad you made it back home ok & you sound really positive for your next tx  

Zarzar - have a nice week camping next week - is it half term for you next week?  I did not do anything different in my 2ww, in fact it was really stressful as my Nan had a problem during a routine operation & we were told she might never wake up (she is doing ok now...still in hospital but improving everyday  )

Wiggywoo - good luck for next tuesday - I hope you get all your tests etc sorted out in time  

Leech, KP, Lou, Kathryne & everyone else....hope you are all ok.

Feeling a bit better today...might even tackle some ironing....there is a huge mountain of it in my kitchen & before I was pg I would do some everyday.....must try to pull my ironing socks up  

Have a nice day.

Amanda x


----------



## Nix76

Just saying Hi to make sure I don't lose you.

x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning everyone .... where is everyone 

Hope your all well... 

Im at work blahhh wish i was home in bed still. Looking forward to bank hol weekend! 

Lou- how you doing hun! miss you heaps  

Zarzar- couldnt stop laughing at your post. If they show ur   !!       Hope your relaxing and enjoying being PUPO! Lots of      

Amanda hope your feeling better. Stay away from the ironing oh what has Julie turned us into- mad ironing ladies!  

Leech, Julie, Kathryne, Marmalade, wiggy, and everyone else  

Love


----------



## KittenPaws

Nix! Hey you, how you feeling?


----------



## Nix76

Hey KP, I'm fine thanks hun.  How's you ??


----------



## KittenPaws

Im alright. 

At work- rather be out in the sunshine, but hey ho! As i said looking forward to some time off over the weekend! 

Big game on tonight, DH was gutted liverpool were knocked out but still he'll be watching it.. doing my nut! LOL... gonna lock myself upstairs and read a book!


----------



## Nix76

My DH is playing cricket tonight so I don't have to endure the footy on TV thankfully.


----------



## KittenPaws

Lucky you!  

I have a feeling all my BILs will be over too! They make so much noise! Thank got their teams liverpool and arsenal are OUT! Saves me a bigger headache!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Usual Wednesday madness of shopping, washing etc., but determined to check in quickly.

Marmaldeboo - Lovely to hear from you honey and to hear you had a fab week's camping in France.  All this talk of camping is just making me itch to get all our stuff out and get away.  Just need DH to fathom out how to fix the roof bars/box and we can think about getting away.  Hope your appointment goes ok, and you manage to get all those results together.  .

KP - Have I inflicted my ironing obsession on everyone then?  I got my "fix" last night ..... had a little pile to tackle and it was good to take out some of my frustration on.  Hope you are feeling ok today?

Zarzar - Thanks honey.  How are you feeling today?  Hope you are still resting up.

Nix/Leech/Amanda - Morning ladies .

Well, I am feeling so   still.  Got myself all worried about DD going off to school, because she's suddenley turned all clingy and says she will only go to school with me.  We have two trial sessions in June, and because she'll only be just 4 in September she will only go a few hours a day till after Christmas (goodness only knows what I am going to do about work  ).  That's one of the main reasons why I want to just get our final tx done, so then I can sort out working hours etc in September.

Hardly spoke to DH last night and this morning (although he leaves work at 7am so that's not hard), because inside I am so upset that his work is affecting our home life so much these days.  Last night after dinner he spent a couple of hours working as well.

Sorry about being such a sad bunny ... feel free to give me a cyber kick up the  because I think I need it.  Actually, it's probably good to wallow a bit then give myself a good talking to.  At least I have yoga tonight to give me some peace.

 to anyone else reading.
's & XXXXX's to everyone


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey Julie, sorry your feeling down! Feel free to talk- thats what we are here for! It must be difficult at the moment. I cant imagine how it would feel sending the little pumpkin off to school but the good news is this hun..... she will be better than you. Within a week she'll be all settled and you will still be at home ironing your little worried heart away. She will make new friends and soon you'll hear all about it! Thats kids for you!  
Also the work thing - it will sort itself out. Just one thing at a time hun.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone how are you all - what a lovely day!

Amanda - When you have finished your ironing you can always come and do mine he he xx
Kitten - Hi little lady how are you today?
A BIG FAT hello to everyone else hope you are all ok.

Good Im looking forward to this weekend and some lovely time off - I've even booked off Fri so it makes it a little longer

Love Kat xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
Just got back from my scan - first iui attempt cancelled due to overstimuation (too any follies) now trying natural one - baseline scan showed a small cyst which they think may affect development of other follicles. Today had scan CD10 and showed lots of follies but all quite small only 8mm and none taking the lead as yet. she was planning to the do the basting friday CD12 but they are too small - so now am going in for another scan on tuesday as monday a bank holiday. This will be CD16 which normall I ovulate about CD14/15 so think will be too late!!!!. She has given me a OPK stick to do on sunday and monday and if its faint then I still have a chance and hey may get to actually do the basting !!. Will I ever get to a 2 week wait!!!!?. 

Anyway, if this is cancelled then am just going to have the FSH puregon instead of clomid and puregon which I am really happy about as the chlomid really wiped me out!!!!. Feeling a bit disappinted as I justwant to get on and do it and now everytime I go in for a scan I just feel a sense of dread as the nurse look s at  the monitor .....

Hey ho  must keep my positive thinking attitude head on - things will be a bit tough next week though as sis in law having her baby tomorrow (ceasarian) and she is comingto stay with us for a week as she is a single mum and we said we'd help her during her recovery!!!. Just hope I manage to keep it together.

Sorry if this sounds like a bit of a whinge - I shoudl be glad I have some follicles at all really!!!.
good luck to all those of you on your treatments.
Love lillybee


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi kathryne!

Little lady i am not! Big fat lady i am! LOL. Just ate a cheese, tomato, lettuce baguette and a nice big fat side salad! MMMmmmm 

Hows you?

I wanted friday off but we have some big crappy health conference! Arrgh


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Lilybee, hun try and stay positive. I know it can be so hard but keep rested, lots of water and get a heat bag and lets pray those follies grow! Wishing you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again 

KP - Thanks honey.  .  Where would I be without my FF lovelies?  I am sure DD will be fine when she actually gets there, it's just all the planning with work and everything.

Lilybee - Like KP said, get the wheatbag out every night and drink loads of water, I'm sure it helped me on my last tx.  Will keep fingers crossed that you ovulate a bit later this month, so you can still see some lovely follies on Tuesday and can have basting next week.  .

Kathryne - I am so green that you have a lovely long weekend ... I'm working Monday  .  That's what comes of working in the leisure and hospitality industry - everyone's on holiday, so I need to work.  Have you got anything exciting planned?

DH has just rung to say he's going to be late home (again!) tonight  .  Bad enough that we can't do tx (again!) because of his work, but his work seems to be taking over at the moment.  Oh I'm a miserable moo today. Going out for a walk in a bit when DD has finished her lunch, and hope that will make me feel more chirpy.  I hope this isn't going to be catching ... keep cheerful lovely ladies.

XXXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Lilly - I am sure everything will work out OK stay positive lovely.  I know its hard being around someone who is having a baby a similar situation is happening to me and it really is hard to stay nice and cheerful all the time isn't it But believe me PMA does work plus this blooming great website xxx

Julie - Hi - well get this is the weather is OK Fri me & DH are going on a picnic!! I haven't been on a picnic in years I'm a little excited (How sad am I)

Kitten - I bet your not big and fat.  I just had another blooming salad trying desperately to loose weight.

xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies...its been pretty quiet on here today

Julie Love the pic of your dd she looks absolutely adorable..I know what you mean about them going to school in September. Thats one of the resasons i haven't gone back to work yet..its just so difficult finding work to fit in. Thats why i really want to have our children soon so that i can re-train and get my career on track. Sorry that DH's work is getting in the way of life. I hope he can take a break soon and you get to spend time together 

Kathryne hope you enjoy your lovely long weekend off work..i know what you mean about wanting to lose weight..i bloomin hate salads though..Really don't want to put on any weight during the 2ww. Just trying to eat really healthily and drink loads of water.

Lillybee..ditto everyone elses advice about drinking lots of water and using a wheatbag. i used the cura heat period pain pads as you can get on with normal jobs whilst keeping heat on your tum..Fingers crossed that you can have your tx next week 

Hi KP hope work isn't too busy for you on friday and that you have a lovely long weekend with your hubby. i hope he's going to look after you 

Hi to everyone else 

AAM well dh is really looking after me so far which is lovely but i makes me feel a bit guilty as i'm not ill  I had to keep reminding myself not to pick up the heavy shopping bags today. Can't believe day 3 of the 2ww is nearly over already...hope the rest of the time goes as quickly   I'm feeling really positive this time so i'm hoping that will help too 

Have a good evening everybody


----------



## marmaladeboo

Evening ladies,

zarzar glad your 2ww is flying by and you are well, i didn't really do much during my 2ww, ate brazil nuts, tried to drink pineapple juice and milk, and didn't lift anything heavy, not even any housework,  my lovely husband did all that, he spoils me rotten really 

julie, sorry to hear you are going to miss tx this cycle due to husbands work, hope everything works out for you next cycle

a big hello to  everyone else, sorry for no other personals, am tired so going for a nice relaxing bath then off to bed, will catch up more tomorrow x


----------



## Julie Wilts

It really is quiet today.    

Zarzar - Thanks for the comment about DD.  I was really wary to put a pic of her up in case it upset anyone, but I need some cheering up today and looking at her usually does that.  I am happy to remove it if anyone would like to PM me.  Glad to hear you are being well looked after and are relaxing nicely.  Also, I am so pleased that you are feeling really positive ... I'm sure it really does help, so long may that feeling continue for you.  I'm feeling so  this evening .... I'm guessing your DD started school last September?  If DD was going to school full time from September it wouldn't be so much of a problem, but there are 4 induction weeks (which I won't get details on till 26th June), followed by the rest of the term doing just mornings.  DH leaves for work at 7am so he's not ever going to be able to help with any of the school runs.  I am so torn, because I want to be the Mum dropping off and picking up, but need to earn some pennies and (despite the stress) I mostly enjoy my job and I have reached quite a good hourly rate having been there for 7.5 years.  Just so much to think about at the moment ... feel like this is a real life changing time for me for lots of reasons.  Like you, if I had children closer together I would like to really think about what I'd like to do career-wise and re-train.

Marmaladeboo - Thanks honey.  I've been thinking today about whether I should do another cycle or just give up, but I suspect it's just my bloomin hormones making me over-think things.  Hope you enjoy your relaxing bath and early night.  I shall be off to have a long soak soon ... to relax a bit more after my yoga.

Well AAM -  arrived with a vengeance this evening whilst at yoga.  Hateful old witch knows just when to arrive and cause maximum misery and she seems to be getting more and more evil.  Just can't decide what to do ... not to do anything with tx this month, or start it all off, and go for scans to see follies developing and see when I ovulate (just in case it's early or late and then I could have had basting).  Just can't decide   .  Don't think tonight is the best night to make the decision either.  Need a slightly clearer head.

Won't be about till later tomorrow pm, as I am taking DD to the hospital again for her next paediatric physiotherapist appointment, for them to assess any changes in her ankles/knees/legs.  She's really excited to go, because it means we get to go on the bus and we're going to take a picnic, so it's a bit more exciting.  Hope the weather will be kind to us, and that we get some positive results too.

Well, sweet dreams everyone.
s & XXXXXX's


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god you lot can chat I didn't realise how much I have missed out on, please bear with me while I catch up with you all.

Well I am back at work today, feel pants so tired and wish I had took the rest of the week off, not sleeping very well and DH is very low at the moment...


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey Lou- God we've missed you too! 

Sorry to hear things are still not looking up,   you feel better & DH.   lots   coming your way!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP, I think we will be fine after today/tomorrow just feel so out of touch with everything at the moment, I am hoping DH's day is going ok bless him I text him earlier and no reply as yet  

So how are you??


----------



## KittenPaws

Things will start to fall back into place... give it time. 

Im sure he is fine, prob has mountains of work to do! 

Yeah hun im fine, no complaints here. Morning sickness in full swing. DH thinks its funny   lol.... But im okay... Just seem to smell EVERYTHING!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad your sickness is in full swing hun, is it first thing or all day?


----------



## KittenPaws

I laugh when people say that! LOL, people would think we are mad! 

first thing is the worst bit, feel like my stomachs gonna come out through my mouth! But after that its a constant sea sickness feeling. But honestly its fine. Its a good sign that im grateful for. 

I havent actually puked just big dry heaves!


----------



## Leicesterlou

How attractive...  Get some biccies next to your bed and try and eat one before getting up


----------



## amandalofi

KP - I find that having some toast or bicckies before getting out of bed help....I did not do it yesterday & was sick the minute I got down stairs.

Lou -   glad you are back safe & sound...hope you & DH are ok.  You will have a nice long weekend to try to get things back to normal.  We have all missed you very much.

Kathryne & Julie - I must confess I neglected the ironing yesterday too.....now the mountain is calling me for attention.....I will do it today, I will do it today, I will do it today  

Zarzar - glad you are feeling positive & enjoying your 2ww so far  

Hi to everyone else I have missed....going to pop to the supermarket now to stock up on some supplies & then I promise to be back for ironing duty in front of the TV.



Take care

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws

I am a site for sore eyes lou!

Thanks Amanda, my mum said that too...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Amanda, I am sure we will get there in the end.   

KP - LOL

Zarzar  hope you are well hun  

I did all my ironing and cleaning yesterday as I hadn't done any for about 2 weeks....


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies how are we all today?

Welcome back Lou  I hope you and dh are feeling better soon. It just takes time but it will get better 

Morning KP..glad to hear that you are getting lots of pg symptoms..ginger biccies are supposed to help with the sickness 

Amanda remember the doc signed you off to have a rest so don't do too much of that ironing...take lots of breaks for tea and biccies 

Julie my DD starts full time school in september she's just at nursery school at the moment. She's really looking forward to it but goodness knows what i'm going to do with myself all day 

Hi to marmalade, leech, kathryne, nix and anyone else that my sieve of a brain can't remember


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar you will be busy nurturing a big belly in September hun and so relaxing


----------



## zarzar

I soo hope you're right Lou..Thats the plan anyway


----------



## Leicesterlou

We all will be big round bellies


----------



## zarzar

Definately..having that vision to look forward to makes me want to keep going on this journey. What a sight for sore eyes we would be with our big tums


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes we could all measure our bumps and compare sizes etc....  So tell me how was the basting whilst being filmed?  I know you may have already said but I haven't read the posts I have missed


----------



## zarzar

To be honest i was really embarressed..The camera man was really nice but he was getting a bit too close to the business end for my liking (and my dh's). I just hope when it goes out it will look ok...I'm glad we did it but i don't think i would want to repeat the experience. Its bad enough having it done anyway without having 2 complete strangers standing over you. The only upside was that dh was allowed in with me as they don't normally allow it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ahhh  Can you not request to see it before it goes out to make sure your happy with the content?


----------



## zarzar

I think we will probably get chance to see it..I hope so anyway 

right i'm off to collect dd from nursery, catch up later


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies and good morning to you.

Lou - Hi lovely hope you are ok  
Amanda - Fancy not doing all that lovely ironing!!!! god ive got loads to do tonight but I will get it done as Im off tomorrow and I don't want to be doing that on a day off.
Morning Zarzar & Kitten hope you are both ok.
And a big Hi to everyone else xxx
Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, how are you hun?  Looking forward to some time off.


----------



## Kathryne

Most def Lou cant wait.  Not too sure if we are going away this year as we have'nt long moved so Im trying to take my hols over bank hols so it gives me nice long weekends.

How you feeling lovely lady? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Don't blame you hun, I am ok bearing up as they say, starting to feel a bit better now getting stuck into work, just wish I could have started IVF this month but never mind   I start in June, had all the lovely drugs and needles etc delivered this week and they are like toys I keep getting them out looking at them wanting to start


----------



## Kathryne

I know what you mean I work with Tiger (I think you have spoken to her before) and she had hers delivered last week.  They came in a great green back pac!!
I know it must be hard for you but I am really sure things will only get better xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I didn't realised you worked with Tiger, small world hey.  Yes mine came in a great big box.  Got to pop out for my waxing so catch up with you all later


----------



## Kathryne

See you lovely x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Back now its very quiet on here


----------



## KittenPaws

it is! has been for a while. I think we are the chatterboxes! 

enjoy your wax Im going to get my eyebrows done tonight. They are like wild hedges!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes feeling better, had eyebrows, bikini and toes done LOL


----------



## Kathryne

Lou it is quiet!
I love it when everything is waxed you feel fab afterwards.  The only thing i have never had done believe it or not is my eyebrows...I was told by a beautician once never to touch them so i haven't.  Anything to save on money he he xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Your very lucky Kathryne especially with your dark hair, mine are like blokes if I leave them  

So have you all been completing your food diaries girls

Brekkie - toast
Lunch - chicken noodles
Dinner - jacket potato and salad


----------



## Nicksy

Hello lovely ladies!

It seems ages since I was on here and to be honest I was in a really bad place last time I wrote on here.  I am feeling slightly better now and we had a lovely holiday in Cyprus. 

Sorry for no personals, but I just can't seem to catch up with everyone!

Well we have got a follow up appointment and you won't believe this but they can't fit us in until the 17th June - find that a little unbelievable to be honest.  I am sure if we were ready to get rid of another £800 they would fit us in sooner than that!  We are just going to have a chat about our options and how we will be moving forward.  To be honest I really don't know what I want to do - whether just to keep trying naturally because I find this treatment a bit like a rollercoaster.  

I was reading about Louise Redknapp and apparently she tried for 4 years before having her little boy so there is hope for all of us with unexplained fertility!!

Anyway hope you are all ok!

Lots of love

Nic
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicksy, so glad you had a lovely time in Cyprus hun    17th June isn't that far away and it will give you time to think about what steps you want to take next if any or to carry only trying naturally


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, 

So sorry for your lots of bad news recently hon!  Lets hope that things get better for you.  Sorry I haven't read all the posts - what is happening with your IVF treatment?  The last I heard you were going for a consultation xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy nice to meet you.
Lou - I know I have really dark hair but not really hairy at all. That must be my one bit of luck for being a woman he he.


I am really hoping AF shows up this weekend so I can ring the clinic and make the appointment for the 5 day baseline scan get this rollercoaster started!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kathryne, 

Lovely to meet you too!    The very best of luck to you with your treatment.  Its great being on here, whilst going through it as you know that there is always somebody who understands what you are going through
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicksy, I have all my drugs and was going to start on 27th May but the recipient isn't ready   as I am egg sharing so I have now got to ring the clinic on the first day of next AF which is due around 7th June if not  a few days before and then I can start in June otherwise it will be delayed until September as I am off to Bulgaria in August and will not be cancelling that either way...

Kat, very lucky girl, here is an AF dance for you hun


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - you really are nutts. thanks very much


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey these things work y'know, also try BMS and hoovering the stairs hun


----------



## Kathryne

Thats it Im giving it a go - anything for this to work! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats the spirit Kat


----------



## leechcb1

Ickle old me had thought you lot had not been posting - had five pages to catch up on and now can't rememeber a thing 

Big hello to everyone 

Glad to have you back Lou  

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks good to be back, feeling better I must say this afternoon although still not heard from DH, hope he's busy working bless him.  Did you text me earlier from your new phone hun?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Lou - Lovely to have you back my lovely, we have missed you loads.  Sorry to hear that DH is still struggling.  Big  to you both.  I really need to get my "furry bits" sorted out soon too.  

Amanda - Ironing eh?  Hope there isn't too much to do ... could you get DH to tackle some for you?

Kathryne - I dream of not having to do my eyebrows ... you are a lucky lady.  Mine sound like Lou's ... really must get them sorted out soon.  I usually find that putting on my best underwear brings on the  ... also going out without any tampax usually helps  .  Isn't it mad that I'm desparate to get rid of mine and you're wishing yours to arrive.   

Zarzar - Told you I was really a  yesterday ... I just couldn't work out the years, as to whether your DD had started school yet or not.  I guess your DD starts full time in Sept, unlike mine.  If I carry on working 2 days a week, I guess there will only be 3 days to fill.  The worst thing for me is that I will no longer be able to go to (and help run) my Church playgroup on Thurs am's.  I have lots of friends there, but they all have younger children so they can keep going.  I started looking at school uniform today in Tesco's but decided to wait till after the parent's evening at the end of June to make sure I get the right things.  Hope you are resting up and feeling good still.

KP - I think dry heaves must be worse honey .  I used to have a routine of eating, getting ready for work, throwing up, cleaning teeth and then going to work.  My lunch box just had plain/cold toast, gingernut biscuits and plain hula hoops in ...... not healthy, but I never was ill at work.  

Nicksy - Lovely to hear from you honey. .  Glad to hear you had a lovely holiday in Cyprus.  Sorry to hear you've got to wait till the 17th June though .  I think we'll be waiting till July now though which seems like an eternity away.

Leech - Hello my lovely. You ok today?

AAM - Well DD got on really well at hospital today ..... in fact they don't need to see her again.  The exercises seem to have really worked and we need to continue with those and some new ones too.  We stopped for a picnic on the way home at a country park, which was lovely, then nipped into Tesco's as they are doing 20% off all clothing.  Well the  really did arrive last night with a vengeance - she is such an evil cow to me these days.  I should be phoning the clinic today as it's day 1, but I just don't know what to say to them.  Not sure whether to just have a total month off, or go for scans and see what's happening?  Maybe we should not do anything medical, but try to look after myself better & use the wheatbag/water and then do OPK's & try to time some BMS (if it's not when DH is away  ).  Maybe just another complete month off even trying.  Oh, I wish I could just make my mind up.   .

 to everyone else ..... wondering how Chocolateellie is ... haven't heard from her in a while.
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Julie  got something that will make you feel better hun....

THIS IS TRUE My DH had a sore bottom   from the heat and work etc anyway he had a bath and asked me to put some talc on (big baby) so I did he later came downstairs and did a trump well there was a puff of talc and he laughed and said tell the ff girls about the real love puff I have just done, I did text KP about it but I just know it will make you smile


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie, 

Lovely to hear from you.  The picture of your DD is gorgeous

xx


----------



## amandalofi

hurrrah....the ironing is done.....I can't bear to ask anyone else to do it as I am afraid I have quite high ironing standards 

Lou  - the love trump puff of smoke made me    .....I'll have to get DH to try it...he he he!

Kathryne - another tip is wearing white knickers  

Nicksy & Julie - good luck with whatever you decide to do treatment wise this month    Julie - your DD is very cute.

Amanda x


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya 

Lou wasn't me unless my fella is messing about with my new phone at home - I've been too lazy to start using it so getting charged twice!!!

Julie I can't see the pic of your daughter - its your old one I can see - its like Lou's shower all over again!!

I'm off early gonna nip supermarket  - boss at races so taking advantage - will prob phone as soon as I leave!!!

Have a good night ladies 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie DD very pretty bless, I can see it.  Right I am off home so catch you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies - I wasn't sure about putting a pic of DD up, and certainly wouldn't want it to upset anyone, so PLEASE pm me if you'd rather see my ugly mug instead.

Lou -  - a real proper love puff then.  Bless you for talcing him up .... not sure I'd want to go near my DH's big hairy bum  .

Amanda - I let DH do his own ironing (if he offers) but I certainly couldn't let him iron any of DD or my things.

Leech/Lou -  night night ladies, catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - the trump story did make me laugh     
Amanda - why white knickers - I'll try anything espcially if it'll work xx

A big hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I can't get away from this place today, glad tomorrow is Friday.  Thought you would all like the lurve puff my DH did.

Julie - don't worry about DD she is lovely

Amanda - glad you have got your ironing done, feels so much better doesn't it when its out of the way

Kat - I hope I'm ok calling you Kat, being lazy with my typing    White knickers is always good when AF is due she always arrives for best white nic nics

Have a good evening all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Run now honey .... get away while you can.  DH has said he will be late again tonight .


----------



## Kathryne

Lou- Of course you can call me Kat no-one calls me Kathryne unless I have been naughty  
Right lovely ladies Im off to, nice 4 days off.  Speak to you soon

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Enjoy your time off Kat  

That DH of yours Julie, what does he have on at work that is so important?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat it is then, Kat .... have a lovely 4 days off.  .

Lou - DH has been promoted in the last year, now took on a massive new project a couple of weeks ago which is taking up lots of his time.  If I didn't trust him so much, I'd think there were other reasons for his extra time at work and lack of interest at home .  .  

XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

The question is did he get lots of extra money to make up for the extra commitment....  How are DD spots now disappearing??

Well I am off going to pick my Mum up from work as she finishes at 5pm, so that's my good deed for the day isn't it......  Sending you big   and try not to stress too much about tx, it happens when it happens well that's what I am beginning to think anyway

Goodnight girls xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

No extra money (yet), but I am hoping he is rewarded in the next pay run.  DD spots are doing great thanks hun - just a few scabs left now.

Thank you so much honey for your words of wisdom about tx .... you are so right.  What will be will be I guess.

 halo to you today for your taxi service for your Mum and  halo for ironing to Amanda.

XXX


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya Ladies

Have been in hiding for long enough so thought I would pop on and at least say hello.  It's been a rough few weeks - not really because of the BFN which I was expecting and accepted (although obviously I was upset as I had clung to some vain hope) but because I cannot get an answer as to what to do now - whether this "new" broid needs treating or whether I should keep trying for now.  I have spent 2 weeks trying various routes to get some definitive advice from my consultant but so far have not had a call and I really don't want to wait til 12 June when they have scheduled me an appointment.  

My cycle is all over the shop - think my body objected to the pessaries as I bled for longer and as yet have not started the surge towards ov.

Anyway I won't even attempt to catch up with personals as there are billions but I send you all my love and hope you are well.  For those of you mid cycle -    and for anyone who needs it   

Sally x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Cookiesal - Was wondering how you were getting on honey.  .  So sorry to hear it's been such a touch of weeks for you.  What an up and down thread we are at the moment.  Hope you get some answers soon, so you know where you are headed. XXXX


----------



## CookieSal

Sounds as if you haven't had much of an easier time babe.  But you've been braver than me and stayed online.  

Sending you a huge dollop of    .

Oh and if you could do a "Call Sally Mr Consultant" dance, it would be appreciated


----------



## Julie Wilts

Not sure about brave hun ....  more like . I've just stayed on-line because I don't think anyone else around me understands.

thanks for the 's and here is a "call Sally Mr Consultant" dance for you ...

[fly]    Mr Consultant if you don't call    [/fly]


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks chick  

I am rewarding myself for almost surviving another week with red wine and pizza tonight..... evil I know but sometimes you just have to, right?


----------



## Julie Wilts

You're welcome hun.  I've been rewarding myself far too much this month .... no alcohol but not eating well enough.  Tonight we are having fahitas (so get some salad in there), had an apple and also some grapefruit juice so at least I've had 3 of my 5 today.  I am sure I will be scoffing some ice cream after though ... I mean ... what's the point of suffering the evil  if you can't have a treat.


----------



## CookieSal

Couldn't agree more!    I don't really drink but red wine got me through the weekend that my MIL visited.  It was the one thing that stopped me being an objectionable [email protected] - not to say I was good company but at least I wasn't violent LOL.  This tx stuff sends you    Roll on the next cycle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hello Cookiesal  sorry I missed you hun, hope that Consultant calls very soon  

Morning to all the IUI girls, thank god its Friday


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies.... Lou i hear you hun, thank gravy its friday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ohh I love gravy   going out for an indian at lunchtime as its' payday, yipee.

DH had quite a good first day back yesterday probably better than mine which eased my mind last night and we had a good old early night with some    which was good as not had any for nearly 4 weeks   so feeling quite good today

How are you KP?


----------



## KittenPaws

OOOhhh   i aint had any of that for years! DH is scared to come near me!   



Im glad you and DH got it on!   and glad he's feeling better. 

Im alright hun, just waiting for this long old week to end! Looking forward to some days off, not back till Thursday which is fab! Hopefully i get some nice weather. Think we are off on a family day out to legoland tomorow, see how that goes with all 13 of us! YIKES


----------



## Leicesterlou

That should be good tomorrow, the weather is supposed to be  I always enjoy days with family you get that lovely tired feeling by the night but its worth it.  Got your 1st scan next week haven't you, you had best text me hun and if you can text me a photo.


----------



## KittenPaws

Yeah should be good...

I know Wednesday 10am.  Feeling a bit worried, read some horror storys around the place so trying not to read things. I will def txt you! I will try and send the pic - hopefully it'll work! 

Lucky you going for an indian! Mm mm ... sounds good. Going to MILs tonight, so shel make her gorgoeous currys! Im just happy i dont have to cook tonight!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah I can't wait to see your raspberry, that actually sounds a bit dirty doesn't it but you know what I mean.  I know I love curry my bestest ever food in the whole wide world and mushroom rice with poppadoms to start, god my diet has gone out of the window lately hasn't it, might sod the diet now until after tx, what injections were you on hun and did they make you put on weight?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

KP - so does the 13 going to Legoland include the raspberry/ies  .  DD keeps seeing the Legoland advert and is desparate to go (also to Disneyland Paris & Butlins - not sure where she thinks the money comes from?).

Lou - Glad to hear that DH had a good day at work yesterday and lovely to hear that you got some ^bms^ in.  Always makes me feel smiley the following day.  Indian for lunch - ooooh yummy.  I might just have beans on toast, because trumping this afternoon might just put a smile on my face.  .

Well, I decided to get out this morning into the garden ... I've mowed the lawn, weeded the front garden and had a general tidy up.  Even trimmed my bushes   ... that reminds me .....  .  Feel better for having got outdoors at least.

XXXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

LOL, i'll show you my rasberry lou! I'll show you mine, if you promise to show me yours... (we'll provisionally name yours mini popadoms! )  

I was on letrozole tablets and merional jabs the first time then they changed jabs to puregon the 2nd time. I remember weighing myself and was like 2kgs heavier and quite bloated. But i think thats it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP I can't believe you have come up with a name for mine already I was thinking the other day I need to come up with a name and it has to be to do with food so thank you, my little doms will hopefully be made up very soon     Thanks for the info on the jabs I have Suprecur and then Puregon, can't wait to get started

Julie - glad you've been out in the fresh air hun, busy little bee, beans is definately good for   love puffs all round hey


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies....just popping by......

Lou - I had Suprecur & Puregon first cycle & then Suprecur & Puregon second cycle but then got changed from the Puregon to Menopur as I did not respond very well.  I don't remember putting on any weight but did feel bloaty by the time my follies started getting bigger.

KP - bet you can not wait for Wednesday but on the other hand I guess you may feel a bit anxious too...that was how I felt anyway & when the nurse said everything was ok I nearly cried.  Good luck & I am sure it will be a wonderful experience.

CookieSal, Julie, Kat, Leech & Zarzar...plus everyone else I have missed....a big hi to you all & hope you are all well.

I am off for a few days hols with DD & my Mum & Dad tomorrow....we are going to see some friends on a farm in Devon.  DD is very excited & it will be nice to have my Mum around to help look after DD & me   Not back until next Friday so take care of yourselves until then.

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - Hope you have a lovely break .... can I be really nosey and ask whereabouts in Devon?  Hope the weather is good to you and you get lots of rest too.

KP - You raspberry flasher you  .  

Lou - Just can't decide what else to have .... should really have a salad sandwich, but I fancy something cooked.  Just realised though that I'm cooking a WW supper tonight which has beans in, so maybe that's not such a good idea.  I get really indecisive when I have my AF - can you tell?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Amanda here's hoping the drugs work out for me,   do you know I have just ov and the only reason I know is the bloated feeling and slight pain surprising how in touch all this infertility makes you with your bodily functions doesn't it.  How are you feeling hun, are those twins zapping all your energy??  Have some nice time off and catch up next week..

Julie why don't you have cheesy beans on toast hun or maybe cheese on toast, tinned tomatoes with lots of black pepper on toast...


----------



## zarzar

hi ladies how is everyone?

I'm just having a rest now as dh has told me off for doing too much ..i don't mind as i am actually feeling quite tired now but he is being so strict with me, I can't do a thing 

Amanda hope you have a lovely few days away and it will be so nice to have your mum their to help out. Hope you have a lovely rest 

Hi Julie..glad to hear that you feel better after getting some fresh air. I actually feel better for doing a few jobs this morning  funny how doing mundane things can give you such a psychological boost

Morning Lou glad you and dh had some   last night..I'm to scared to do anything on the 2ww   I hope you enjoy your curry..i love curry, chicken biryani is my fave. Going to try a SW lamb rogan josh tomorrow night..hope its nice

Hi KP..ooh legoland i really want to go there. Hope you have fab day and don't over do it too much

food for the day (i'm absolutley starving)
brekkie - strawberries, yoghurt, bacon sandwhich
lunch - quiche, ham, apple
dinner chilli and baked spud

desperatley trying to be good on my diet but i'm feeling really really hungary today


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Zarzar

Glad to hear that DH is looking after you so well ... mine waits until just before I finish a job to say "do you need a hand?" or "let me do that for you". .

Sounds like you've eaten ok today.  I've just finished my lunch .... tiny bit of grated cheese on toast with 1/2 tin baked beans with worcestershire sauce.  Yummy.  Need to get on and do some more chores now to work it off.  We're going to have chilli & baked potatoes tomorrow  .  I wouldn't even think about your diet during the 2ww .... anyway you'll be getting really big after it anyway .

Have you got any plans for the weekend at all?
XXX


----------



## zarzar

hi Julie

I hope your right about not needing to diet soon..I know i shouldn't be worrying about diet now but i've worked really hard to lose 8 1/2 lbs over the last month and if tx hasn't worked i don't want to have put any on and wasted my time 

We haven't really got anything planned for the weekend. DD is going ot visit her dad for a week tomorrow so it will be really quiet  We're going camping on tuesday but thats about it. Hopefully dh and i will just get to spend lots of quality time together and have lots of rest  What about you? Do you have anything nice planned?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - Oh, I totally understand now ... 8 1/2 lbs is a lot too lose in a month and I can understand it would be gutting to put it back on.  Lots of  that you will be eating for two.  

We haven't got anything planned for the weekend either ... DD has a party tomorrow afternoon which we are going to as well.  Think we will be governed by the forecast really.  If Sunday turns out to be nice (which I doubt), we'll try to get out and about.  DH will be looking after DD on Monday as I am working  . 

How long are you off for camping?  I did suggest to DH that we should go camping for our weekend away together, but he wasn't so up for it.  Think he prefers to camp as a family but go to B&B's if it's just us 2.  Are you off to a site you've been to before or are you exploring somewhere new?  Hope you have a lovely time.  I'm going to  DH if he doesn't get his finger out and get the roof bars/box fitted so we can get away.  If we can't have tx again this month, we might as well get away camping.
XXXX


----------



## zarzar

We're off camping from tuesday to saturday..if the weather stays nice that is..I love B&B's too but i guess camping is a bit more of an adventure. We're trying somewhere new..we're going to hay-on-wye in herefordshire. Its only about an hour away from us so we should be able to make the most of our rime together and not be stuck in the car travelling.

Definately get DH to get the roof box sorted...if the weathers nice it seems a shame to not make the most of it. I can't wait to be at one with nature again (almost anyway)

Shame that you have to work on Monday again..that really sucks that you have to work all the bank holidays. Hope its not too busy for you . Hope DD enjoys the party..is it a soft play one or a house party?


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI girls, Zarzar I have just had mushroom rice and lamb rogan josh as I know it's only 6syns, it was lovely....  Glad to hear DH is looking after you and    that you get that BFP but can understand you being cautious hun, enjoy your camping xxx

Hi Julie your munch sounds nice, never thought to add sauce to cheesy beans will try it next time.

Well DH has Monday/Tuesday off and just told boss about it and she suggests I take off Tuesday to be with him which I think I might well do, feel so full now but food was lovely had a glass of red vino to wash it down now I need a sleep


----------



## Julie Wilts

Tues to Sat - how lovely & I totally agree about camping being more of an adventure.  I get such a buzz from just being outdoors ... which we did get from last weekend, but it's always better camping.  Love the whole atmos with it - usually really friendly and laid back.  Where else can you walk around outdoors in your PJ's to go the bathroom?  .

The party tomorrow is a house one, so at least she can wear a pretty dress and sandals. 

Lou - Worcestershire sauce in beans or with cheese on toast is scrummy.  I'd definitely take Tuesday off too so you can have a lovely long weekend together.  I'm worried to leave DH alone with DD on Monday because all my hard work to tidy the house gets spoilt in just a couple of hours.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou your lunch sounds delish..god i'm so hungary again   Having the long weekend off with dh will be really nice. Make sure you make the most of it.

Well i'm off to ikea in a mo to get a quote for our new kitchen..i'm so excited. If anyone has any experience with ikea kitchens i'd love to hear it. (good or bad) ta very much xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

A work colleague bought a kitchen from Ikea a couple of years back and said she was really pleased with it.  She then bought an expensive work surface and had that professionally installled which set it off a treat.  Have a nice time there  ..... I haven't been since August 2006 just after we moved here, because I always spend too much money there.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - my bf had her kitchen from Ikea very nice and no probs the only thing is fitting it yourself but as long as you have that sorted you will be fine.

Julie - wandering around in PJ's very relaxed hun.


----------



## zarzar

i know i could spend an absolute fortune there on all sorts of useless things. I've heard a few good stories about ikea ao we will probably go with them. It's quite nice too because dd can go in the creche whilst we look around so everybody's happy 

have a good afternoon everyone. catch up later


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Ironed pj's though hun.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You and your iron Julie.....  Do you have ironed lines down the front of your PJ's    Have your lurve puffs started yet hun from the beans


----------



## Julie Wilts

- No I prefer to iron with seams on the side so no front creases.  Before anyone asks ... I don't own a travel iron ....  .  My holiday mind says that as long as it's ironed before if went away, that's enough.

Hoping to save the lurve puffs till DH comes home.  Perhaps I should dig out the talcum powder.


----------



## Leicesterlou

get that talc out hun, it will be so funny.....


----------



## Julie Wilts

I am sure DH would be  if he did it, but if I did it, I suspect he would just be grossed out.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know what you mean, my DH is used to me now though so just laughs   I can't believe you don't own a travel iron hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

I think DH is inwardly amused, and does sometimes laugh.  He is probably the trumpiest/lurve puffiest/fluffiest person I have ever met, so my feeble attempts are somewhat overshadowed (or should that be over lurve-puffed).  .

I knew you'd be shocked that I don't own a travel iron.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am very shocked I always take my standard iron on hols but don't iron anything until I need it well actually DH always does the ironing on holiday, bless him.  Can I just say I had this picture of your DH being very professional and committed to his work and now I have a different one that sits around making lurve puffs just for you......  LOL


----------



## leechcb1

Another Trumpy afternoon on this thread today ladies!!!

Hope you all well 

Is it five yet?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey you, how are you hun?  Yes trumps are what make the world go round


----------



## Julie Wilts

Think he needs to be "professionally commited" by men in white coats  , but not sure how professional he is ... can't question his commitment at the moment though with all the extra hours. 

Hello Leech - hope all the talk of lurve puffs/trumps doesn't offend little creme egg's ears. 

Just called the clinic to say we can't do tx this month and Jo was lovely.  There is a slim chance that our consultant may be back to do our last IUI if we wait till end June so that would be lovely.  Only a slim chance though.  She did warn me that the clinic shuts in August (how very dare they!), so we must have final tx this month or July.  Least we have a conclusion I guess.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Everything happens for a reason Julie, I am not 100% sure we will start in June and if not it will be September before we can get moving, it is out of our hands and it will happen when it is ready too hun, we have to stay


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm usually quite philosophical about it all too honey, but it's just the last couple of days (strange coincidence that  is visiting too  ).

Just called DH to tell him about the clinic, and guess what .... yeah, he's working late again.  .  I swear that if he gets his laptop out tonight to work I am going to do something to it.  DD actually said she didn't want him to get her from nursery at 4pm, so I guess she's going to get her wish.  At one time he used to finish early on a Friday so we could get a few hours together before getting DD.

Can't wait till the  leaves me alone, so I can get myself into a better frame of mind.


----------



## Leicesterlou

OH hun, it seems everything is against you, maybe you should try to calm down get DD in bed later and tell DH how your feeling a little low with everything maybe in his man's ways he knows and is trying to avoid the conversation as doesn't know what to say to you, one thing I always say to everybody don't get too tied up with trying to get tx working as it takes over, you have a lovely family unit and so try to enjoy, obviously after the   has gone


----------



## Julie Wilts

Think I'm gonna get busy cleaning the bathrooms ... that should wear me out a bit.  Think DH knows I'm pretty low .... hardly spoke last night which really isn't like me.  You are right about tx taking over though hun.

I'm thinking that if the 3rd IUI doesn't work I might go back on the pill to sort out all the horrible AF stuff I get now.  .

Right .... off to put the rubber gloves on and get scrubbing.

Hope you aren't going to be working too late tonight honey.  If we don't "speak" again, I hope you have a fantastic long weekend.
XXXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Try to talk with DH hun    and have a fab weekend


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'll do anything to avoid confrontation, but I'm sure you are right.  It's not good for me to be bottling so much up (well, hardly bottling it up ... I'm just offloading on you lovely ladies instead of DH).  I might even have a glass of vino tonight.  .

's &  's to you as well my lovely.  Thanks for all your support again this week.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You have to talk that's what drives the wedges hun, get a bottle of wine and relax together might help you talk, take care


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, forgot to say DH is a recovering alcoholic. Might help me, but suspect it wouldn't be good for him.  .  I certainly need to remove this "work" wedge that's firmly in place at the moment.

Lord, its peeing it down here now ... glad I got out to do the gardening earlier.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right sorry to hear that something else then to help you both relax together then maybe, its peeing down here too hope it brightens up for tomorrow


----------



## Greyhounds

Hello ladies,
Julie I really feel for you and your DH's work commitments.  Mine is almost as bad as I have blocked out a whole week for IUI and there are so many demands on his time   Have a word with him and don't bottle it up. 

Lou you iron on holiday! 

Best of luck with those of you who are int he 2ww or testing or having scans soon. 

Just got back after spending a lovely couple of days in Newcastle visiting my old work place and hopefully having my last alcohol for a little while. AF arrived on Thurs and I start Clomid tonight.  First scan on the 29th and possibly doing IUI on the 30th.  This is really happening!!!!! I don't know if I should be scared or excited


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Gilly, glad to hear you have been busy and great your starting IUI soon, keep in touch with us all and we will try to support and help you hun      

P.S.  I take the iron but DH does it on holiday


----------



## Greyhounds

Thanks, also have two job interviews lined up - these things are like buses aren't they?  
Any advise on how to thicken up my womb lining? Cause I have a short cycle if I ovulate early they may not do IUI if the lining is not thick enough


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not too sure on the lining but I know drinking plenty of water and using a hot water bottle every day on your tummy all helps xx


----------



## Greyhounds

wheat bag at the ready!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good girl, well I am off home shortly cooking DH a shepherd's pie his fav and want to make the effort as he hasn't been eating well bless him, so catch you all next week back at work Wednesday so if not before then, have a fab bank holiday girls


----------



## leechcb1

Have a good weekend Lou - enjoy casino and boxing tomorrow  

Julie - the creme eggs father would "love puff" most people into oblivion so the creme egg had better get used to it!!!

have a good weekend ladies 

xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks for the "bring on the telephone call" dances ladies - consultant rang me this afternoon so I am going for a 3D scan on Sunday morning (poor chap is on call all weekend) as he says that will enable him to have a proper look at the cavity and ascertain whether it is simply the fibroid tissue in the lining that is showing up or if I have regrowth.  At least then I will know where I stand.  

Fresh pineapple juice - isn't that good for lining?  Makes it sticky doesn't it?  No idea what makes the lining grow    I'm sure Zita West has something in her books. 

Hope you all  have a good weekend - I'm off to a wedding tomorrow so hope the rain holds off a bit.

Love to you all.

Sally xxx


----------



## mary1971

hi sally and all you other ladies,

am very new to the site and get a little lost . think i have found the rgt place to post. my dp and i are on our 2 diui,follies count today revealed 1 an 21mm and 1 at 19mm so hcg sat ngt and iui mon. am more hopeful this time round but still wondering if the chances are better havein the two follicles this size.

hope this is makes sense and am in the rgt place. 

have a great weekend ervery1.

mary


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

hope you all have a good weekend,

mary hope all goes well for you on monday


----------



## mary1971

marmaladeboo,

thanks congrats on the bfp . you have given me hope that a bfp is poss with 2nd diui.  

last time we only had 1 follicle of 18mm.

maryxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

mary - i didn't have many follies 1st time round but had 3 good size follies and couple of smaller ones this time round, sorry don;t know is you already said, are you on a medicated cycle,  make sure you take it easy


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - Love that ticker hun. I hope we all have similar ones very soon.

Mary1971 - Welcome honey & lots of luck for Monday.  Two follicles would be a dream for me (& having a clinic which opens over a weekend and a bank holiday). 

Cookiesal - Glad your consultant called honey.  Great news that your clinic is open at the weekend (not so great for your consultant, but hey, they earn loads) and hope you get some positive answers.  Hope that the weather is good tomorrow for the wedding you are going to.

Leech - Maybe our DH's were twins that were separated ..... didn't think there was anyone who could equal DH's trumpiness though.  


Gillydaffodil - Thanks honey, it's so hard isn't it, trying to put your other "normal" life on hold for tx.  No wonder you are scared and excited, I think it brings about really conflicting emotions.  Lots of luck hun.

Lou - Too late, I missed you.  You'll be enjoying DH's shepherd's pie.  DH is cooking me dinner tonight (guilty over working late again & eating the cheese I'd save to do with dinner).  Bought a mini bottle of wine when I went out to get some more cheese, so I should be a bit more chilled out later.

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## mary1971

yeah clomid and gonalf does that sound rgt? i have a terrible memory.


----------



## marmaladeboo

thx julie, hope you can all get one soon too  

mary that sounds right, best of luck again


----------



## mary1971

thank lady

well am off to fed my dd who is 14 and fadeing away. 


xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

6 Weeks pg tomorrow Marmaladeboo .  When is your first scan?
X


----------



## zarzar

Morning ladies..You were all very chatty last night  

Hi Mary welcome to the thread. Good luck with your tx. Can i ask what life is like living with a 14 year old girl..I'm getting fearful for the future with the strops that my 4 year old DD throws 

Hi Marmalade..How are you feeling now? have you started to have any sickness yet? I bet you can't wait to have your first scan. Hope everything goes well for you 

Hi Julie hope you had a chilled out night last night with your mini bottle of wine. Did you and dh get to have a chat? Hope it went well . My daughter saw your picture of DD yesterday and decided that it looked like a picture of her. I think she was envious of all the pink  

well i'm unsure what to do today. I'm due to have my hair hi-lighted this morning and didn't think anything of it until my mum said "are you allowed to have your hair coloured?" and now i'm not sure if i should have it done or not. If anyone is up and about this morning can i have some advice please


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning .... oh, actually it's afternoon.

Zarzar - Sorry honey I missed you this morning, but I'm afraid I couldn't have answered your question anyway.  I've never actually had my hair dyed or highlighted so I'm not sure about it.  The things us girls have to think about .... all those young mums who can ttc with no problems don't even give things a second thought I expect.  Someone I work with (well, share my office with no), didn't actually know she was pg till she went into labour, and as she works part time in a pub, was hauling barrels around the night before she gave birth!!! .  She was even taking medication for a stomach ulcer.  Her little girl didn't suffer any side effects from anything she did in the 9 months.  That is so sweet that your DD thought the picture of my DD was her.  My DD just adores pink, but I don't let her wear it all the time.  I know what you mean about the ^tantrums^ a 4 year old can throw.  Thankfully ours are usually few and far between, but she is certainly very strong willed and shows it.  

Marmaladeboo - I am such a  - your ticker says your scan is 12th June.  

AAM -Well the chicken for dinner turned out to be off, so I had a cheese/pickle sandwich with my glass of wine, then feel asleep on the sofa about 9.20pm.  AF has eased up, and I'm feeling a bit better too.  Just scoffing a home made pizza before we get ready for DD's friend's party.  

Catch up later.
's & XXXX's


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi ladies, having a bit on a panic. 
Can I ask if Clomid shortened your actual period? Mine usually lasts for 5-6 days but today (CD4) it's all but gone! Don't know if to panic or not and start using OPKs as from tomorrow in case I ovulate before my scan on Thursday   I'm so scared the clinic will miss the egg!


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry hun, never had Clomid.  Probably be a good idea to post your question on Peer Support as it's busier on a weekend than in here.  Hope you get an answer xxx

AAM - had a 3D scan this morning and my consultant is of the view that the fibroid tissue he can see is residual from the one he removed, is not distorting the cavity much and should not be a problem.  So back on the roller coaster for DIUI no. 2 next month and hopefully a more positive approach now that I know I have a chance.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet again ladies 

Cookiesal - Great news that it turned to be residual from the old fibroid and nothing new ... like you say, at least you can have a positive focus for your next DIUI.  .  You must be so relieved.

Gillydaffodil - Sorry hun ... I'm not on meds so I don't have any answers either.  Like Cookiesal suggested - I'd probably post on peer support for a quicker answer.

AAM - Well we arrived back from the party at 9pm.  Not bad as it was a kid's party which started at 2pm.  .  We had the initial kid's party which was fun, then our friends invited us to stay on for a bbq after (although we cooked all the food indoors), with another couple.  Had a lovely, relaxing time, which was just what we needed.  Making up for it today though, doing lots of chores.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends.
's & XXX's


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Gilly,
I have been on clomid and I did find that it shortedned my whole cycle. This last one only laste21  days instead of the usual 28 and my period was much shorter. I had 2 days of bleeding and then noting whereas normally had  4-5 days so i would not worry . I think the clomid just speeds things up all round.  I still ovulated so I wouldnt be too concerned at this stage. Hope that helps
Lillybee


----------



## CookieSal

You can say that again Julie - I've been such a mess of late.  At least now I can look forwards and think about this actually working rather than feeling as if I am chucking money down the drain and leading myself into an emotional hurricane. 
Glad you're having a good weekend, don't overdo it with the housework now  


Gilly - sounds as if Lillybee has had the same experience which hopefully will reassure you x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Cookiesal - I'm still standing in that emotional hurricane, but I'm sure I'll get through it soon.  Stopped doing the chores because I've got chest pains, so I'm just keeping my feet up, and trying to take my mind off it with FF.  Housework will have to wait till the pains have subsided.  What are you up to this weekend?  Anything exciting?  I'm working tomorrow so not a long one for me  .


----------



## CookieSal

Oh bless you, I know there is little I can say to make you feel any better but I do know how horrible a place that is and I hope you are soon back on a more rosy plain.    Hope the pains settle soon.  Take it easy  

I'm knackered today - wedding yesterday which was lovely and the weather was fab but long day so exhausted (especially combined with all the worrying I have been doing waiting for clarification on this broid and its impact.  Spending the rest of today with my feet up and tomorrow I am hoping to do a 10 mile walk if the weather holds.  Only another 3 weeks til I do the Edinburgh Moonwalk and I need to do some serious training.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun.  Glad to hear that the wedding was lovely, although exhausting, and that the weather was fab.  Turned out to be a much nicer day here than was forecasted.  Not suprised that you are mentally exhausted with all the worrying, but hope that the rest today, and fresh air with the walk tomorrow will pick you up.  Good on you for doing the moonwalk ... a group of ladies from work usually do it every year too.  Think if our last tx fails I will get up off my  and try to do something similar.


----------



## CookieSal

Well we did the London one last year and this year we're doing the edinburgh one.  DP isn't sure if I should do it as I should be jabbing by then but I reckon it should be OK as it will be so early on in my cycle.  I guess I'll ask the clinic for advice.  

You going for your next cycle in June?


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm sure it's the London one that my work colleagues do.  I've put everything on hold whilst we are ttc and part of me just wants to get back to "normal".  We can't have tx this month at DH will be away with work for the Mon-Thurs of the week that I would need basting.  .  Not happy about it still, but resigned.  It obviously wasn't meant to be again, so just have to hope nothing gets in our way in July, as the clinic shuts down in August.

I definitely check with your clinic and get their advice, but I think I'm right in saying that Marmaldeboo did a long sponsored walk in her 2ww and still got a BFP (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## CookieSal

Well that's encouraging on the walk front then.

Must be so frustrating with DH's work schedule.  I get antsy enough over Karen's as it often means she can't come to appts with me (although my mum is a sweetheart and steps in).  I guess I am "lucky" in that she doesn't NEED to be there for insemination although it would be nice as this is something we're doing as a couple.    Kind of weird for my poor mum to be there when her grandchild is conceived LOL

I will keep my fingers crossed for you for July xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun.  

Great to hear that your Mum is being so supportive, especially if Karen isn't around sometimes.  DH has been in for both the bastings, but I've always gone to scan's alone.  Does seem funny that your DP wouldn't be there when your little one is conceived, but your Mum is  .

Think I'm going to do the dusting ... assuming the "kill or cure" method of treatement for chest pains.  .


----------



## CookieSal

Ok but just be careful x


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

hope you are all well, 

cookiesal, glad your tx is moving forward, i know what you mean about it being funny that your mum is there when her grandchild is conceived and not your dp.  On last cycle my dh was unable to attend basting so my mum came in with me, guess what it worked so my dh was not present when his child was conceived   certainly messes with your head this tx lark

julie thx for thinking it was me that did the long walk during my 2ww but unfortunately it wasn't i could barely walk to the shops and back without being exhausted, but im sure your right that it would'nt do any harm, some people exercise throughout their pregnancy with no harm being done.  Hope you are taking it easy after your chest pains

zarzar how are you, did you get an answer to your hair tint question

hello to anyone else i have not mentioned.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - Ooops, wonder who it was that did that walk then?  My memory is shocking these days.  A friend of mine from our Church playgroup also had IUI and got pg on her 1st attempt - also whilst her DH wasn't with her.  Like you say .... so weird to say your DH/DP wasn't around when your child was conceived; when my friend mentioned it to someone they thought it was a confession that she was having an extra marital relationship.  

Cookiesal - Well I didn't get the dusting/hoovering/ironing done.  Neither have I cooked tea or done my nails like I planned.

Guess what I've been up to .... I've been for a ride in an ambulance to hospital.  Feel like such a muppet, because thank goodness it's not heart related, it's just inflammation of the chest cartilage.  Bloomin hurts though.  I called NHS Direct because about 5pm it got so bad I couldn't breathe properly, and they just panicked and said I HAD to have an ambulance because they couldn't take any risks with chest pain.  Had an ECG in the back of the ambulance - all ok, and lots of oxygen.  Over to hospital, and then they said it was cartilage imflammation and gave me some really lovely strong painkillers.  Started to take effect quite quickly thank goodness.  My boss is going to go mad, because I'm not going to be at work this week (only do Mon/Tues).  Not much I can do about it though.

Well, it means DH will have to do the dusting/hoovering tomorrow at least.  .
XXXXX


----------



## mary1971

hi there i was wanting to ask you a wee question as i noticed you have also had iui tx. from the 1st day of your cycle how long was it till you were insenaated? i think my insemanations are after i ovulate. got second insem 2moz and realy worried.

thanks mary

x


----------



## CookieSal

OMG Julie, that's scary!  Glad it's not too serious, painful though    Take it easy! 

Mary - I got inseminated on day 12 but my cycle was medicated and I was well and truly cooked by then.  They got me to do my trigger around midnight on day 10.


----------



## mary1971

thanks for the info lady.

i need to just go to bed and hope for the best 2morro. 

m


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mary1971 - I'm on natural cycle and can't remember if you are too honey (sorry ... painkillers fogging me a bit).  I had to go for scans around day 8 and then found out the follie size/womb lining and then they told me when to start OPK's.  I think on the first time I got a smiley (I used clearblue digital) on day 13, so went in on day 14 for basting, then the 2nd time I got a smiley on day 12 so went in on day 13.  I panicked after the first one thinking what if I was basted too late, but someone put my mind at rest.  The OPK's (which I do first thing in the morning), apparently show the surge of LH before the egg is released (ov), so basting the day after is right, as ^happy sperm^ can hang around for quite some time for the egg.  I felt ov happen the day after basting the first time and that's why I panicked that I had been basted early.  I was told that the egg doesn't wait for the sperm but the sperm hang around for an egg.  Hope this makes sense and helps a bit.

XXX


----------



## zarzar

Morning all 

Hope everyones having a good long weekend...

Julie you sound like you had a bit of excitement yesterday..Must have been pretty scary though. I've neverbeen in an ambulance and hope i don't have to go in one. Hope you are feeling better today and the pain killers are still working. Is your dh looking after you today?

Sally glad to hear that your scan went well and your feeling positive about your next cycle of tx. Fingers crossed that this one is a bit less of an emotional rollercoaster for you 

Hi Mary I had a natural cycle and got basted on day 15 this month. on my last cycle i got basted in day 14. I agree with what Julie said about the sperm hanging around for the egg. Hope everything goes well for you. Fingers crossed 

Hi Marmalade. How are you feeling? I found lots of conflicting answers about the highlighting issue and in the end i decided to just go for it. Before i realised i was pg with dd i did all sorts of things that i wouldn't have done had i known and she turned out perfectly  

AAM well i'm know 1/2 way through my 2ww. this time next week i will know  I thought the time was going quickly to begin with but it has slowed right down. I woke up this morning feeling really negative and thinking it hasn't worked  I'm so glad we're going camping tomorrow so i have something else to think about. Although, what am i going to do with FF 

xx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

just popped on during my lunch break at work, am feeling rubbish, am loaded with the cold and have a sore throat, not allowed to take anything so sucking on glycerin pastels, not helping that i keep getting waves of nausea, can't wait to get home to bed with some honey and lemon.

julie - how are you feeling today, what a fright you must have got, take it easy, no more hoovering or dusting for a while 

zarzar glad you got your hair done, i have to ask at clinic when i go for scan as i wanted to colour mine before my friends wedding in august

hope everyone else is well, love to all x


----------



## mary1971

julie thanks very much for the info, that is so good to hear. had insemination at 12.30 and it did feel diffrent to 1st one. i feel so much more possitive now. partner almost fainted first time which was a worry,but was fab today :L how are you feeling today?

zarzar thank it does make a diffrence just hearing all the possitive advice. where are you at just now with your tx?

hi to all and hope every1 is staying possitive.

xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Marmalade sorry your feeling so rubbish today..Hope you haven't got too long to work so that you can go home and get into bed  Hope the clinic says it's ok to get your hair done. If i get pg i guess i'll have to have it dyed back to my natural colour and leave it for the 9 months..mousey hair is so dull though 

Hi Mary glad you are feeling positive about this tx. I was feeling much more positive than last cycle too. Everything about basting this time seemed different. Glad your DP didn't pass out too . I'm currently half way through my 2ww. i'm hoping the next week goes super quick  Hope you can have a well deserved rest know. I always find basting to be really emotional and really tiring. I usually end up having a   afterwards

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mary1971

i too find it very emotional tho not had my   yet  keep it for bedtime :L 

good luck to you and i hope next week goes extra fast.

enjoy the rest of you day am off to read for abit.

xx


----------



## marmaladeboo

evening

thx for your well wishes zarzar, just popped on to see if anything was happening, dh has made some homemade scotch broth for dinner so am having some before going to bed, hope next week flys for you too   for a bfp 

hello to everyone else, will catch up more tomorrow


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet again today ladies 

Zarzar - Into the 2nd week of the 2ww then honey.   that time stops dragging for you.

Marmaladeboo - I know I shouldn't say I'm glad your nauseous, but I always think it's such a good sign ... really strong pg hormones.  Do you think there is any chance there could be more than one   ?  I hope that it passed ok, and that you didn't have to work for too long today.

Mary1971 - Hope you aren't too emotional and enjoyed your book.

Hello to anyone else reading .

AAM - Well after a restless night (had to sleep upright), I woke up feeling much better.  Still a bit woozy from the painkillers, but well enough to go to work.  DH reluctantly drove me in, and I was ok ... bit dopey but not sure if anyone noticed any difference  .  DH dusted, hoovered and had dinner ready for when I got home, bless him.  Just rested up tonight, but do need to at least iron a shirt for DH for work tomorrow.

Will catch up more tomorrow night ... no doubt there'll be more chatting tomorrow.

Sweet dreams all.
's & XXXXX's to everyone


----------



## zarzar

Morning all

Well i'm feeling really   and   today. I just know it hasn't worked again and we've got one last go which i'm not very hopeful will work either. The hospital have said they won't give us a medicated cycle as we're not infertile.  Now dh is cross with me for being negative. It just feels that we're going through all this for nothing.

Sorry for the me post. Hope everyone is ok

take care


----------



## leechcb1

Oh Zarzar so sorry you feeling down    - I know its easy for me to say stay positive but you know it can work - i felt bad nearer test date as you just want an answer one way or the other to stop you going mad - here for you honey   

xxx


----------



## *grace

Hey Zarzar, 
Sorry to hear you are feeling down.   Me too. Hasn't worked again. We can be down in the dumps together. This was my last IUI before IVF in October. Just want to crawl into a corner and cry today.


----------



## zarzar

Thanks both..i'm feeling a little better know i'm up and doing stuff. We're just packing the car to go camping. We must be mad because the weather looks absolutely pants. Oh well, the fresh air will do us good.

Hope everybody has a good week and take care


----------



## zarzar

Oh Grace.i'm really sorry to hear of your bfn  Good luck for ivf..really hope it works for you


----------



## leechcb1

Grace so sorry honey


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies 

Zarzar & Grace- sorry to hear you are both feeling down     it really can be very crule cant it!

Hi to everyone and I hope your week is going ok.

I had my appointment with the hosp this morning my 1st baseline scan and blood tests.  Got more blood tests now on day 21 - then not too sure what happens.

Love to you all

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

Julie sorry to hear you have been so unwell, I hope you have not been working too hard you should have taken the time off  

I hope you all had a good weekend, I am still at home back to work tomorrow, not looking forward to it just can't get my mind around work at the moment.

Anyway take care girls sorry no more personals, Louise xxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hey Lou 

Hope you enjoyed Sat night - I had a great time but was soooo tired sunday - it was freezing there and so packed.

Kat - glad its all going to plan - have they told you whether you doing drugs or drug free?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech yes Saturday was fab nice meal then watched Ricky and then had a little flutter ended up loosing £10 but was worth it.  I bet it fab actually being there wasn't it?


----------



## leechcb1

The atmosphere was great but it was freezing and he didn't come on till well passed my bedtime!!  Would have been a lot better with a drink on board as everyone was gassed!!

Didn't get in til 1.15 so I was in bed all day sunday!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless, well worth it though, one of those experience of a lifetime hun


----------



## CookieSal

I can't keep up   

Grace & Zarzar - sorry you've been feeling a bit boggy of late  

Kat - wishing you luck as you start your journey.  I guess once this cycle has been checked you start jabbing if all is OK?  or are you doing natural cycles?

Lou - not surprised you're feeling preoccupied, hopefully it won't be more than a few more days and the new journey will be underway.  

Julie - glad you're feeling a little better, PLEASE take it easy.

Leech - hope you've slept off the weekend now  

Ok, I've probably missed loads of people.  I send you all masses of love and  

I'm now just waiting for this cycle to end so I can try again - think I ovulated today so should be around 12 days from now.  Please let it be a better experience.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Cookiesal I really hope you have a better experience hun


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks hun, I guess it can't be much worse.     Just got to hope I clear my baseline.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Try to remain   I know its easy for me to say but we are all here for support


----------



## CookieSal

Yup, thank goodness for FF - without it I would have cracked long ago.  Have booked in 2 sessions of reflexology to prepare for this next cycle and plan to have more sessions during the tx so I am as chilled and relaxed as possible.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good for you hun, sounds like your ready to get back on the rollercoaster hun


----------



## CookieSal

Very much so - I know what to expect this time which will help and hopefully there will be no unpleasant surprises so I can keep my head focused.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent sending you lots of     for this tx cycle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a quick  ladies & sorry for lack of personals. Just too tired.

Been to work again, which has been fine, but I'm really tired and guess what .... I've got lots of ironing today.  Unfortunately it hasn't vanished or done itself like I hoped.

Catch up later, or tomorrow.
's & XXXX's


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi Everyone,

This thread doesnt half shift. Crickey its job keeping up with everyone. I have been lurking in the background and am chuffed to hear there were a couple of BFP recently KP and Marmalade.

Well I wanted to ask for advice from those who have had a cycle abandoned for whatever reason. Those who remeber me from last month may remember my cycle was abandoned on day 15 as my follies had not reacted well to the injections and were only 12mm at day 15. Quite bizarre as I never normally have problem with growth when left to their own devices. Well i'm still waiting for AF to turn up so I can lunge back on the rollercoaster. I was just wondering how long it took for AF to show her ugly face. Its now 30days since the cycle was abandoned (45 days since my last period). My cycle is normally 28 days but due to the problems with the follie growth I was just wondering how long it took others until AF showed up?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Love to ya all xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Hi hun

I can't exactly answer your question as my tx cycle did continue through insemination and 2WW but I can tell you that these drugs can certainly send your cycle way off.  My cycle is normally around the 28 day mark but this month I bled for longer than normal (think I finally stopped on day 10) and have only just had my ovulation surge on my monitor (days 20 and 21) so anticipate a cycle length of around 33-35 days.

Have you contacted your clinic to ask their advice?

Hope AF shows soon so you can have another try.

Sally x


----------



## leechcb1

Hi hope and pray 

I got to 40 days after my abandoned cycle and i'm normally a 28 on the dot girlie.  Lots of sex and hoovering the stairs brought AF on after me doing a million hpt's just in case!!

Best of luck 

Me can't sleep - so tired but brain won't switch off!!

See ya all tomorrow sleepy heads!!

xxxx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Thanks both for your replies.

Leech- I guess I have a few more days until I can expect it to show up going on your experience.

Hope everyone is doing well and sending   and huge   to all those riding or about to ride the emotional rollercoaster xxx


----------



## ManiH

Hi 
i hope you dont mind me joining?

i was looking for some advice really. i have had 4x ICSI resultingin 1 ds and sadly 2m/c last year. i have pcos but have just lost weight and af has started up again naturally. can anyone tell me if iui is possible with male factor infert? DH has antisperm antibodies and low numbers but i wondered if it was still possible? if i can avoid the whole trauma of icsi o would like to!

Mani


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - my god girl you were up late   I went to bed just after 11 but then was woke at 4am by thunder and bad rain and haven't been back to sleep since so feel so tired now, god why do I have to work, I want to become that lady of leisure  

HI ManiT - I am not sure of the answer but would advise you to discuss with your consultant, was the ICSI really bad experience for you then hun?  I am about to embark on IVF and would appreciate any sort of insight...

Good morning to the rest of you IUI girlies


----------



## Kathryne

Good morning ladies - what an awful day!!!
Hi Lou - I dont want to be in work either x
ManiT - I am about to undergo my 1st IUI and my DH has slightly low sperm count, but I am not too sure about antisperm antibodies but i am sure someone on the thread/website will be able to help.

A big HI to everyone else  
Katxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have a lucky dip for tonight like me and lets pray we win so we can stick work


----------



## Kathryne

Sounds like a plan Lou I'm off over the shop lunchtime x


----------



## Leicesterlou

It's got to be worth a try hey.  

It's very quiet on here lately not sure why??     I know KP has her first scan this morning sending you lots of    KP.


----------



## Kathryne

You are right Lou it is - perhaps its because its half term!
All the best KP for your scan   xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

*One perfect heartbeat for KP*


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Well done KP      - what a star


Lou me shattered today finally dropped off at two but was one of those sleeps where you feel you awake the whole time  - boss is off this afternoon (for a change) so am going to put my head on my desk and have a power nap!!  Also doing the lotto to increase my chances of being able to hand my notice in and lie in bed all day!!!

Hi Kat - hope you well 

ManiT - sorry don't know the answer to your question but sure someone will be along soon 

Julie - I can now see your dd pic - she's a beauty - hope you feeling better and not working too hard 

have a nice day ladies - I;m getting all emotional for KP and crying again at my desk - I will be asked to leave soon never mind resigning!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Its all your hormones from creme egg hun.  Bless I might try a power nap at my desk later today


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

Been AWOL for a while, so just checking in.

Everyone OK 

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Lou - Hope the power nap does the trick ... no thunder down here last night, but it's forecasted for this afternoon.  Really wet & windy miserable day here.  Where did that summer weather go?  You reminded me I didn't get a lucky dip when I was out this morning.  .  Will have to go out later.

KP - That is fantastic news.    

ManiT - Fraid I don't know the answer either hun.  It's all my problem, so we've never known much about MF issues.  Hope someone else can give you some pointers ... have you posted on peer support?  Might be worth a try.

Leech - Sorry to hear you had such a bad night last night.  I woke about 4.45am again and it was so bright outside - seemed like it was 6.30am so I panicked that the alarm hadn't gone off.  Hope you manage to get a power nap too.

Kat - Hope you are ok today hun.

Nix - Welcome back my lovely.  .  Hows you doing?

Hope&Pray - Hoping that AF doesn't keep you waiting too long.

AAM - Well after the excitement of Sunday, I'm still not feeling 100%, so wondering whether to book an appt with the Doc.  Chest feels really sort of heavy (not the (.)(.)'s sadly - they rarely feel heavy  ). Had some co-codamol this morning so it feels a bit better.  Did have a little chat with DH last night about the amount of time he's putting in to work recently.  He's aware of it, and is gutted because he's even had to cancel a golf day on Friday  .  At last, it's impacting on what he wants to do.  I know he's just moved into another project and it's a really big one, but I'm not sure if he's going to get the time back or any financial reward for it.  I'm worried about his health, because he leaves at 7am, and is regularly not getting home till 7pm, then working sometimes in the evenings.  I think if we weren't having IF issues, then I wouldn't be fussing so much, plus with DD going off to School soon there are lots of changes happening for me.  

Oooh, must get going.  Just a phone call from our Conservatory company who are coming out to look at some problems we have with it.  Were supposed to be coming at 2pm, but they are running early.

Catch up again later.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie  your conservatory company sound good running early, who ever runs early    I think you should definately go and see your GP, best to be safe than sorry my Nan always used to say    Glad to hear you have been speaking with DH, I remember a time when I used to work 12/14hr days not anymore as I soon realised they will pull me into the office for being late but not to say thank you for staying late.  Make sure you get your lotto ticket hun, I am banking on winning to become a lady of leisure....

Food diary today (although not been following diet   )
Brekkie - low fat apple and sultana alpen bar
Lunch - jacket potato, cheese and beans and muller light
Dinner - steak and mushroom pie, carrots, cabbage and gravy


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I got a lotto ticket - god would'nt it be great to win!!!
Julie - Good news that you & your DH had a good old chat, my DH works too hard as well and is now off work with high blood pressure, what will we do with them?

What do you think ladies I'm thinking of buying a tent (4-6 man) one and hopefully go camping when the weather gets better (if that ever happens!!)

Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat great idea about the tent one thing we bought a 4man one and it is big but not big enough to stand up in the main part and if I bought one again I would make sure it had this extra height, besides that go for it we have great weekends camping...

Good luck with the lotto xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooh camping ...  one of my very most favourite things.  We have always loved camping, and just bought a new tent last year in the autumn sale.  It's a 6 berth (but can accommodate lots more) Coleman Weathermaster XL and its massive.  Gonna be so lovely to camp in, as there is so much room for everything.  We had what was called a 5 berth Vango, but realistically as DH and I are so tall it only just fitted the 3 of us in.  We couldn't stand up in it either.  Whilst it was fine for fair weather, couple of nights type camping, it's not much good for bad weather camping.  No room to hang things up etc.  The new one is ridiculously big but I am just desparate to get away in it soon.  Just waiting for DH to work out how to fit the roof bars/box.  .

Kat - Sorry to hear your DH is off with high blood pressure .... hope he feels better after some time off.  Is he going to have any meds to help it?

Lou - Would be great if we all got to share the jackpot tonight.  .  I don't mind sharing.

Food diary for me .... determind to eat a bit better this month even if no tx.  
Breakfast - Right Balance cereal & chopped dates & de-caff tea.
Mid am - Innocent smoothie ( they are on special offer again - yippee).
Lunch - Stuffed pasta/garlic bread/salad & grapes/strawberries/cherries - yummy.
Later - Maybe a ham roll ... have yoga tonight so just a quick snack about 4.30pm.

XXXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Yeh is has started medication the 1st lot he had made is ill so now he on trial with another.

Seen as you two lovely ladies are experts at this camping lark - you best give me some advice on what tent is the best!!  and what other essentials I need to get.

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Hope the latest lot of meds does the trick then hun. As for what you need .... well we only used to have 2 x roll mats, 2 x sleeping bags, 1 x Trangia (meths) stove/pans and plates/bowls/camping cutlery as well as the tent/mallet. Now we have DD the list has increased somewhat. Depends how "comfy" you want to be? Basics I think these days are tent/mallet/inflatable bed/sleeping bags/cooker (we have camping gaz 2 burner stove with grill)/pots/cutlery/plates/beakers/seats/table (we have a folding table/chairs now)/washing up bowl/disposable bbq's are great. It costs quite a bit to start up with, but once you've got everything it's a cheap and lovely way to holiday. Think we pay roughly £25 per night for a good sized pitch in a really nice campsite, can be as little as £15 a night if there are less facilities. We like to go to sites with really nice showers/toilets etc and these days ones that have little play parks too.

I just thrive on the outdoors life .... well, if the weather is nice anyway . That lovely open feeling when you are outdoors and there are just no boundaries. DD loves it too (just as well really).

As for what tent is best .... personally I would check out http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/ because they have tent reviews. You can specify what size etc you want and they have lots of suggestions. Personally I would steer clear of new Vangos because the quality has gone right down. Colemans/Khyam/Outwell/Wild Country are makes that I know are good. Depends on the style of tent you want too hun. We used to have a tunnel tent with carbon fibre poles which means it's super light and flexes lot, but not strong enough if on a bigger tent and in exposed sites. Our new one has steel poles with steel wire running through, and it's a frame tent. Means it's super strong but bloomin heavy.

Phew ..... I'm such a tent bore.


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Oh my word you def know you tent stuff     thanks lovely will def take what you have said onboard and will check out that website. Thanks again x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bet you wish you hadn't asked now eh hun?  .  Hope you manage to find something you like soon.  I am sure the weather will pick up soon so us camping nutters can get out and about.  Bloomin better, coz I'm champing at the bit to get away under canvas again.


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - when I buy one I will post a photo so you can give me your opinion xx

Good luck with the lotto tonight x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmm Julie your lunch sounds lovely....  I don't mind sharing the lotto with you lovely ff ladies  

Kat - well I think Julie has covered most bases on the tent front,  with your purchase


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Problem is I am SO STUFFED.  Need to get off my  and get the kitchen tidied & cleaned.  Have a friend coming round tomorrow am with her DD & DS so need to get the house sorted a bit.  Think my DH would prefer the steak/onion pie though.  

Kat - Oooo, photo would be cool.  If/when we finally get away I'll get a piccy of ours to put up too.

Where is everyone else today?  I know Zarzar has gone off camping, but it's very quiet at the moment.
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think that as we don't have that many on tx/2ww it is quiet, should have some people starting soon so it will get busier


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yep, I'm sure that's why it is too.

I'm like some bad smell that just doesn't go away.  .  No tx last month and I was still hanging about ... none again this month and I'm still here.


----------



## Kathryne

I think you are right Lou - not long now til you hopefully start lovely xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie you can talk I have had no tx since Jan and moved onto IVF but I am still here hun   we are obviously bad trumps of the IUI girls  

Thansk Kat  

  AF shows her face early next week then I can find out if I can start in June


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Oh, yeah, good point.  On one of the other threads I post on, a lady described herself as a squatter  .  Couldn't bear it if you weren't around though hun ... you are like the glue which holds us all together.


----------



## Leicesterlou

god you have started the tear ducts off again, thanks.  I think as this is where I started it always feels like home, I also post of egg share where I met Kat and they are lovely girls there too just I have known the IUI girls for so much longer plus actually been through IUI with a BFN so understand totally


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, don't   honey.  We lurve you ... that's nothing to   about.  I only started on the 2ww thread, but then felt all lost and lonely after my BFN and LizzyB gave me the link to this thread.  I thank God that she did, because all the lovely ladies on here have kept me sane (well relatively given how   I am anyway) over the last few months.  Couldn't imagine not being around now. XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

No tears of how sweet what you said was hun, I know what you mean I was thinking the other day can we actually all stay on this thread forever do you think, cause if not we will have to start a new one for when we have all had our babies


----------



## Julie Wilts

Perhaps we'd need to change the name to IUI Girl's MTC (managed to conceive).


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes we will have to do something so we all stay in touch won't we.

Well I am ducking out of work now, have too much to do and can't be bothered so going home for a bath, wash my hair and have dinner then watching The Apprentice from last night and early night so hopefully can get alot done tomorrow, or maybe not if those lotto numbers come in   

Have a good evening girls


----------



## Kathryne

You two make me laugh    
I sometimes feel a bit behind you lot as I'm just starting out and only had my 1st lot of tests this week for IUI - god knows when I'll get to see the actual consultant - get this his name is Dr Sad!!!    I am under the impression that I will have blood tests now on day 21 then just wait to see the lovely Dr Sad.

Bye Lou


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I would rather be behind and hoping for that BFP than in front like me hun, stay   although with Mr Sad, only joking hun it will all be worth it and IUI is definately worth a try and alot less invasive hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, poo I missed saying goodbye to Lou.  

Just had to get off my  and get the kitchen tidied and cleaned.  Looks fab now.  

Kat - Like Lou says I'd rather be at the beginning and still hoping.  We only have one more IUI and then that's it for us.    Mr Sad though  .  Would be funny if he was actually the happiest man you've ever met.  Not sure if I would want to change my name by deed poll, if I was called Mrs Sad?


----------



## ManiH

hi 
thanks for your replies -

LeicesterLou - ICSI isnt that bad really but it does involve stimms and EC and ET so quite invasive, i find EC hardest as i cant take the same painkillers as others due to allergies but it is fine - dont mean to scare you off!!! 

We never considered any other avenues as i failed to ovulate on clomid for 2 years and then when i was to be referrd to IVF clinic the hospital eventually realised they hadnt checked DH   so then i flipped as you do and went straight to IVF clinic and they said ICSI due to both our probs. im hoiping i am ovulating now but will need to do day 21 test to check for sure. I think as my cycle is gen 35 days i may need to do day 28 test (its supposed to be 7 days b4 AF). I will talk to doc re IUI as i said cos its less invasive and less expensive!!!

Mani


----------



## Dolphin01

Evening everyone

I would like to start with telling you a little about myself.....I am new to this thread but not the site....

I started off going down the Egg Sharing route and was accepted for it but I didn't feel comfortable....Was very afraid of things to put it mildly  

And then my father in law passed away which made us forget about the treatment for the time being...

That was over a year ago and myself and the hubby are now looking to start looking at treatment again...

Me and the hubby have a son together who was conceived naturally after ten years of trying....He is our world and we are very lucky to have him and not that we are greedy but we would love a sibling for him (he has actually told me he wants a brother and sister  ) Bless him

So we have doctor appointments next week and then hopefully I shall be able to know a little more of where we go from there...

Look forward to getting to know you all...May take me a little while to get to know who's who though but I will get there


----------



## Greyhounds

Welcome Dolphin  

Lou, I hope AF rears her head soon so you can start your treatment. 

Hello to everyone else, and thanks for the advice on Clomid over the WE.

Sorry I haven't been around much but this week of all weeks when I should be chilling out it has been mad at work and I have had two job interviews as well the scan tomorrow and IUI on Friday. Needless to say that I have been stressed out for the past two weeks I am nervous that Clomid will make me ovulate more than three eggs as this will mean that the treatment will be cancelled. Then again I am also nervous that it hasn't worked at all because I have had no side effects from the Clomid. Sorry about the rant ladies, my scan is tomorrow and all will be revealed. 

Please, please , please can you send me good egg and thick womb lining vibes? I need all I can get. I even have my old boss emailing me about fertile thought's – his wife has found she is pregnant after yrs of IVF treatments so he is really in the ‘TTC Zone’!! 

How have you girls done this several times? I am only starting the first one and I am already a basket case!


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Gilly,
I know exactly how you feel. We went through our first try at IUI last month but it was cancelled due to too many folicles!!. I am a stress ball just before every scan with my mind full of thoughts wthinking will there be eough or too many!! - it does start to drive you bonkers. However - I have come to learn that it is all very very hit and miss, our hormones seem to be so individua that the doctors have to make a rough guess on how we react and until we do they just dont know. SO dont worry too much about this scan it will reveal somethings and if you have overstimulate dthey will reduce the dose as they did with me or they will increase it -either way you fill then find the dose that matches yu and that your body responds to. You may not go through with the basting the month or even next month but when you do at least you'll know the conditions are just perfect for that little egg and the sperm to fertilise. I Have a scan today too - so best of luck - but either way it will be a learning curve!
ALl the best and keep us posted,
Lillybe


----------



## Greyhounds

Thank you Lily   Someone once told me (very wisely) to pin my hopes on my third and last IUI and not the first one as it is so trial and error. I am only on the smallest dose of Clomid so depending on how it goes they would either up this or I would go on to injections for the next one. 

Best of luck for your scan today.

Gilly xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done Julie for cleaning your kitchen, I hope you are enjoying catching up with your friends today.

Mani - thanks for the info hun, I am aware it's alot more invasive and will be having time off after EC, so hopefully will be fine.  Good luck with chatting to your doc about having a go at IUI hun

Welcome Dolphin, your experience is very similar to mine, we had IUI in Jan and have now moved on and waiting to egg share so similar, my FIL also passed recently so I know it can be hard times   I hope you stay with us and enjoy making lots of friends.

Gilly - thanks for the good wishes, here is some good vibes for you     come on follies grow   you can also drink plenty of water and use a hot water bottle on your tummy everyday, I found it helped

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## Greyhounds

Morning Lou   Thanks for the lovely sparkly vibes  
Had porridge for breakfast this morning and currently have a wheat bag on my tummy (sneaked under my desk!).


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent, that should help with the lining and those follies cotaining lots of lurvly eggs...  I have had toast this morning for brekkie, starving now might have to eat my pear that I have brought for elevensives....


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. Just wanted to say hi to all, miss you guys. Never get time to get on at work! First day back at work since last friday... so much to do but here i am!  

Love to all xoxo


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies and good morning!

Gilly these are for you        I really hope everything work out for you - keep us updated xx

Morning Lou & Kitten - what a beautiful day!
Welcome on board Dolphin you will enjoy this thread there are some great ladies with fab advice on here x

A big hi to everyone else

kat xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Gilly,
That is probably very sound advice and I have seen quite a few people on this website who are proof to that fact!!!!. Have just got back from scan and good news. My endometrium lining is 10mm and I have one follicloe which is almost ready to pop and other one may still join it. Did a OVPRED test this orning and shows positive. SO the plan is 1pm Tomorrow I ger basted. Have just injected myself with pregnyl which is  hormone which tells your body to drop those eggs. Am thrilled to get this far - fingers and toes DH sperm lives up to the challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!all the best with your scan and let me now what they say. they might ut you on an injection of puregon next time just to give those little eggs a boost if needed. Good luck.

Lilybee


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lilybee  on going to be basted tomorrow and  not long until your officially PUPO 

Hey KP, good to have you back, don't work too hard and don't forget to eat that raspberry needs food  

HI Kat - it's fine here but grey, so good for you getting the good weather maybe you could send some  to Leicester for when I finish work later


----------



## Kathryne

Lillybee - Fab news I am so pleased for you lovely   and all the best for tomorrow  
Lou - I am sending the   as we speak xx

Girls Im a little nervous....I am going to get my hair cut at 11am today and I have not been to this hairdresser before and I know it sounds silly but I get really nervous before having my hair cut just in case it all goes wrong!!! Oh well I hear the crue cut is in this summer


----------



## Greyhounds

Lily that is faboulous news!  All the best for tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I would be very nervous too, my hairdresser left the salon I used to go too and I tracked her down and now go to her house as she has always done my hair and would be nervous to have anybody else, not instilling confidence am I, sorry I am sure you will be fine hun, just tell them how nervous you are and explain you don't want it messing up and they will be able to reassure you if they are any good.

No numbers of the lotto   last night how about you?

P.S. Thanks for sending the sun


----------



## Kathryne

Good god Lou is haven't checked - I will do it right now!


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## HF1903

Morning everyone - new to all this but thought id join in!  

Hubby and i have been ttc for nearly 3 years now and underwent first iui 2 weeks ago.  Now on day 15 post iui and 16 post hcg injection but am too terrified to do a test myself - just in case i dont like what it says! In past few years had two false positives - and usually when im a day or so late and take a test its negative and then my period arrives an hour or so later without fail so not wanting to tempt fate!  Been having cramps and a kind of dragging feeling and also been feeling really bloated for last week - boobs really sensitive too but then i often get symptoms like that just before my period so dont know what to think.  To go into the hospital tomorrow for a test so trying to hold out til then and avoid the chemist at lunchtime.

Its nice to know that there are loads of other people out there obsessed with every twinge, every trip to the loo and what day in your cycle you're at!  Makes me feel like i'm not on my own!

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Just a quick one because our friends are about to arrive any minute.

No time for personals ... hope I will get some time to catch up this afternoon.

Hope you are all well today.
's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

HF1903,    you get that BFP and try not to test early hun, wait for the blood test tomorrow  

Hi Julie


----------



## HF1903

Thanks!  Im surprised ive managed to hold out this long so i reckon i'll make it til tomorrow!


----------



## Leicesterlou

here are the pee stick police watching you HF1903 so don't test early hun.


----------



## gems23

Hello!

Can i join you lovely ladies please??, i'm 25 and hubby is 30, been ttc since Jan 2006. I have PCOS, DH is fine.

I am currently taking Provera (last one tomorrow), then onto IUI with Puregon. It wil be our first IUI. 

I have only ovulated once since we have been ttc, since Jan 2006, that was on my first go at Clomid. We have had 7 x Clomid, metformin, ovarian drilling and several natural/holistic approaches, nothing has helped and my AF has remained very irregular, once or twice a year. I had to get my BMI down for the IUI and have just managed it two weigh in's ago (Tuesdays), although i put 2lb on this last weigh in (tried to healthy eat instead of WW and started walking every other day!!) taking me just slightly over the BMI 35 they wanted but the treatment is still on. I have been following WW but struggling with my moods, it just gets me so down, stupid i know . I really want to try the milk/brazils/pineapple advice but cannot fit it within my points allowance and can't afford to put weight on. Any ideas??

Sorry to have waffled 

Thanks Gem xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Gem, bless you sounds like you have had a hard time, drink plenty of water and use a hot water bottle to help with follies and thicken the womb lining that's all I did until after basting and then I did the pineapple juice but not the nuts or milk as can't stand either    Look forward to getting to know you


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun.

It has been really hard and frustrating, i just so hope the IUI works. We want to everything we can to increase our chances.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone

Well Im back and the the hair does'nt look too bad - thank god!!

Lou - checked the tickets no bloomin winners  

Hi to gem & HF1903 welcome on boards

Afternoon Julie and how are you lovely?

kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad the haircut went well...  Shame about the lotto  

Gem I hope IUI works out for you hun


----------



## Greyhounds

Gem and HF1903 welcome to the thread and the mad old world of IUI.  I am relatively new here too.  I really hope treatment goes. 

Kathryn, good to hear about the haircut  

Well, I am back from the scan and it’s a no go for tomorrow.  I am truly gutted  

Its only day 8 and my womb lining was only 5.4mm.  I had 3-4 good sized eggs but she said that they were just not ready.  She might have triggered ovulation if my womb lining was thicker but she was concerned the eggs were not mature enough.  Worse thing is that the doctor that saw me had a bad scan-side manner and made me feel as if I was wasting their time for coming in so early in the cycle.  I explained that I have a 25 days cycle and usually get a +OPK on day 11 but the nurses urged me to get an early scan because the clomid could make me ovulate much sooner.  She just poo-pooed all this  .  She also asked me how I know that I ovulate around day 11 and I said that I had been using OPKs in this game for far to long not to know when I ovulate! I have had nothing but praise for UCHL since our first appointment there and trust me to find the one person that would ruin my rosy view of our clinic. 

On the up side I need to carry on using OPKs.  If I get a +ve on Friday, Sunday or Monday they will do the treatment on the day or the day after the test.  If I get a +ve on Saturday, there is nothing they can do as the clinic is shut and we have to try our luck as nature intended.

Next week is mad at work and I have a second interview for a new job – not what I need when I am trying to undergo fertility treatment. So keep the  good vibes coming girls……..

Just finished a Boots chicken and stuffing sandwich with S&V crisps.  Its not healthy and I don’t care!


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Gilly -     sounds like you have had one bad morning I am so sorry.  But hopefully it will all work out keep thinking positvie lovely.  And I really would'nt worry about your lunch a little of what you fancy sometimes wont do you any harm    

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly - GFG       keep drinking the water and using the hot water bottle on your tummy, should help with the growing of follies that contain the eggs


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Expect I've missed Lou now  .

Gillydaffodil - So sorry to hear your news from today hun.  I will be  that your eggs stay where they are till Sunday/Monday then ... like you my clinic doesn't open on a weekend, and we had to abandon a cycle in January because of it.  I'd keep going with the wheat bag and lots of water and  that does the trick.   to your Doctor and Nurse for being so horrible.  How very dare they!  I think we all know our bodies really well ... on day 8 of my last tx I had a 13.5mm follie already and 8.5mm womb lining and they didn't expect to see very much either!  Sending you lots of  for your tx, but also for the 2nd interview you have next week.  Hope they both go really well.  

Kat - Hello my lovely.  Any more news about tent purchasing, or did I scare you off yesterday?  Are you worried you'll become a tent bore like me  .  Glad to hear the haircut went ok.  I have to go to a new hairdressed next Friday and I'm already nervous.  Like you, my hairdresser has just left, and I've been going to her for about 7 years, so I'm really nervous to go somewhere else.  My hair is desparately in need of a good cut though, so I just had to take the plunge.  Hope I don't regret it.

HF1903/Gems23 - Welcome to the thread my lovelies.  Lots of luck for your tx's.

AAM - Well my house looks a bit of a state now, and we've got different friends coming this evening, so I need to get busy again.  Had a lovely time with my friend and her DD/DS (her DD is a couple of months older than mine and her DS is nearly 10 months and adorable).  Went and fed the ducks, then went to the park (yeah, finally the rain stopped here), and after lunch we just let the kids remove practically every toy from the box.  .  Need to sort the mess out in the dining room too ..... a few crumbs around ... pity we don't have a doggy  .

Our summerhouse got delivered today (it's going to be a playhouse for DD) ... just need to get DH to "grout" the new patio slabs he put down last autumn, and add another row, then we can get this put together.  I'm planning to make some little pink gingham curtains for the windows and a tablecloth/cushions to go in there too.  We decided all the little playhouses were too small already for DD, and a 7' x 5' summerhouse made much more sense - can store lots of her toys in there and when she's outgrown it, we can use it.  

Off to the Doc's tomorrow, because my chest is still a bit painful.  Hope everyone else is well.

's & XXXXX's


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  No chance of me catching up with all the personals as there are so many of us now.  Welcome if you're new!    Hope everyone is doing OK.  I'm soooo glad it's nearly the end of the week.  Off to see SATC tomorrow evening - can't wait.    Not much to report from me..... this is now day 23 of my cycle and it looks as if I am going to be receiving a visit from the witch a week Monday..... just hope she doesn't mess me around as I really want to get on with another cycle.  

Love to you all

Sally xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Cookiesal , lovely to hear from you.  It's actually been really quiet on here this week, but a few newcomers to welcome.

I'm enjoying my few days of actually feeling "normal" .... i.e. not too hormonal  .  I'm supposed to be going to see SATC soon with a friend, but as my DH is away next week I'm not sure when we will actually make it.

Hope your AF is kind to you this month so you can get on ok with your next tx.  Another boring month for us .... no tx and probably no BMS with DH away (that sounds like no BMS with DH .... ooops  , actually I mean that because I'm sure I will ov whilst DH is away).

Hope you are doing ok otherwise?
XXXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

have not been on for a couple of days so have not had time to catch up, hope everyone is well x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Marmaldeboo 

Hope you are ok my lovely.  Any symptoms yet?

XXXX


----------



## smallredsock

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few weeks either.  Welcome to newbies!  And hugs to all 

Just come back from consultation at hospital, where they said they will do a lap & dye test before offering us any more IUIs.  They're hoping to fit it in before we get married, which would be a good thing as after that we might be moving area...  My fiance is trying to fit in a shoulder operation before our wedding too - when will life be simple?!!!  

However I'm on half term hols so am pretty chilled and happy not to be hard at work.  

Tomorrow am having lunch with a couple of friends and their babies, so bracing myself for that.  Of course it will be lovely but YOU know what I mean....... 

Take care folks.  xxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Julie - I'm doing fine, thanks for asking.  Impatient is the word of the day!    I can only imagine your frustration, must be driving you mad.  But hopefully DH is storing up some super swimmers for the right time  

Hey marmelade, hope you're doing OK.  Must be exciting but nerve wracking  

Smallredsock - hope they get your lap in nice and soon.  Enjoy lunch, hope it's not too difficult.


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
Off for basting this morning so fingers and toes all crossed! - still in shock that we have made it this far cant believe is cd18!!! wow- have drunk soo much water and had the hot water botties on the follies! - now we jst need to make sure that DH's fertiliser is in tip top condition. I heard him giving them a pep talk this morning lets hope it does the trick!!.
Gillydaff - sorry to hear about your follies but hey this is a similar situation to the one I was on earlier this month on CD9 mine were only small and they didnt think anything was going to happen really - jst goes to show that we know our bodies so much beter than anyone else - we are in tune with every slight twinge down there. So just keep drinking the water and the hot water bottles and I'll bet you'll see a change. Best of luck and good luck with your interview.
Lillybee


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all, 

Lilly  with basting today, remember take it easy afterwards and for a few days 

Cookiesal - hope your AF arrives on time or early here is an AF dance for you hun          Hoping mine appears next week 

Smallredsock - hope you manage to get everything squeezed in before your wedding, is everything sorted for the big day? We are hoping to squeeze in our IVF before we go away in August but we will see what happens, hope your enjoying half term and the weather is ruining it for you

Julie - glad you have had a nice busy day and feeding the ducks always brings a smile to the face doesn't it, no  with DH maybe you should get him to leave a sample before he goes away so you can turkey baste you never know 

Marmaladeboo/KP/Leech/Amanda - how are our resident pg IUI ladies? All feeling sicky, very good signs and are your waistbands expanding?? 

Kat - how are you this fine morning, thanks for sending the  it was lovely yesterday afternoon and DH managed to paint the walls of our garden so now it looks lovely just need some more flowers to add more colour

Gem and HF1903 - how are the newbies today?

Gilly - how did the pee testing go this morning hun

Right I really hope I haven't missed anybody  I will have to get organised and re-start the list again.

THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY


----------



## Kathryne

Hi to all - thank crunchie its Friday   
Hope everyone is ok.
Lou - Glad the sunshine finally visited you, thats what I was doing last night planting some lovely flowers in our borders.  We only moved into our house last year so trying to sort it all this year!  Hopefully the weather will be kind to us this weekend.
Julie - No lovely you didnt bore me with the tent info I was really glad of it, I think we are going looking this weekend - how sad am I, I cant wait he he xx
Gilly - any news?
Lilly - all the very best for today remember to take it easy feet up and get spoilt xx
Hi to everyone else  
Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Kat, yes we have the  but then last night it rained again, typical British weather hey.  I don't think it's sad about going looking at tents we went to a big Outdoors store and spent over an hour there buying gas stove's, plastic plates, mugs, blow up matress you will have a great time climbing in and out of the tents testing them for size, enjoy


----------



## leechcb1

Hi ladies 

Hope you all well 

Welcome to all our newbies 

Best of luck today Lilybee will be thinking of you.

This pg lady is very tired today Lou- dp's friend is staying tonight so went mad and cleaned everywhere - paying for it today - aching all over and shattered. DP went mad when he came in from work telling me off for doing too much - if i'd left it to him it would still be in the same s*it order!!!

The waistline is def disappearing rapidly but hey ho bring it on 

Anyone seen SATC film yet?  Going tonight at five with sister and mum and then we off to a house hen party where I will prob slope off early and go to bed!!!

have a good day ladies - weather warm up here but very cloudy 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - I am not surprised DP told you off there are more important things than cleaning hun, sorry not seen SATC but I am sure you will enjoy as long as you don't fall asleep  

Weather here is muggy but cloudy here too xx


----------



## leechcb1

I've had some of my best sleeps in the cinema - normally through some film DP has talked me into (Fight Club and Lord of the Rings to name just 2!!!)

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Leech - I never forget the 1st film my DH took me to see was Ali with Will Smith I think I actually snored in it


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god I have just had a major arguement with one of our regional managers, very long story but I sometimes hate having to work        basically our MD asked for a meeting to start in Nottingham at 8am Monday and he is saying his staff can't get there for then when they only live half an hour drive away, so I have told him if they are late they will have to report to MD about why, surely they can leave the house at 7am and arrive there for 7.45am, why are people so awkward


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I agree with you!!!  I never forget a good friend of mine telling me once if someone is arguing with you like your boss....just have this image in your head of them in the nod then that will make you laugh        sometime people can be fo unreasonable cant they!!! never mind its Friday chin up x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will remember that one, thanks Kat, yes thank god its Friday, did you do any good on the lotto, I guess not as your still at work hun


----------



## Kathryne

unfortunatley not lovely - gutted  
Oh well guess I'll buy another one for tomorrow x


----------



## Greyhounds

Lillybee, I have everything crossed for you today and hope everything goes well.

Lou, chill out and think of England…..this too will pass – but yes I agree that things just cannot be easy and we just cannot not work  
If I worked myself up every time I disagree with my boss I would be in a psychiatric unit by now! No wonder I am putting myself through job interviews and IUI at the same time.  Sheer madness but the thought of staying here makes me reach the depths of despair! 

Kathryn you made me laugh.  Nice visualisation technique  

Marmaladeboo/KP/Leech/Amanda thinking lots of growing belly thoughts for you! 

-ve OPK this morning.  Hope it holds out tomorrow and we get a positive on Sunday/Monday. 

What’s everyone having for lunch? Tempted to try for a Pret sandwich or a jacket pot


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Gilly - hope you get that +ve on Sunday/Monday     I am having noodles for lunch with muller light yoghurt.

Kat - good luck with tomorrows draw, I will also try again


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello my lovely ladies 

Only 1 page to catch up on thank goodness.

Lou - Totally agree hun ... I've had to leave here at 5.30am to get to Sherwood Forest for a meeting, then drive back home the same day.  Half an hours drive would be a dream!   to them for being so annoying.  Like you say TGI Friday ... 2 days without any ar$eholes to annoy you.  Needless to say my numbers didn't come up on Wednesday either .. had 2 numbers but obviously that's not enough.  Must remember to get a ticket for tonight.

Kat - OOooooh, I love kit shops, especially those with tents.  Even DD keeps asking to go to our local fab kit shop she enjoyed it so much last time.  I am really  we can get away soon.  Hope you have a good time and find just the right one for you.

Gillydaffodil - Weird to say, but I'm glad you didn't get a +ive OPK today,    that there is nothing tomorrow.  I've been a right  for lunch - left over pizza slice from last night and left over mini sausage rolls/sausages from yesterday's lunch.  Naughty girl!  Still, I was very good yesterday and I'll be good for the rest of the day.  I've just written off for some details on a new job too ... aren't we putting ourselves through a lot at one time  .

Leech - Sorry to hear you aren't feeling so good today, but no wonder after working too hard yesterday.  We have the i-laws staying tomorrow, so I really need to get some cleaning done too.

Lillybee - Hope the basting goes ok today, and then you are PUPO! .  Hope the 2ww is kind to you and doesn't drag.

Hello to everyone else that I've not done personals for.

AAM - Well I've been to the doc's this am and apparently I have "costochondritis" and now have a prescription for 2 weeks of strong anti inflammatory's which means definitely no  anyway.  Thank goodness we aren't having tx this month.  Isn't it weird how sometimes things just work out ok in the end.  I was so  about DH not being around, but now it's going to be for the best.  I'm supposed to rest (ha, ha) and avoid doing strenuous things which could worsen the pain/inflammation.  I am wondering if it's to do with my ironing addiction  .

I'm doing a taxi service for m-i-l this pm as she is having a wisdom tooth removed, but hope to be in and out later.  Hope you all have lovely afternoons, and if we don't "speak" later, then I hope you all have lovely weekends.

's & XXXX's


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Julie, poor you, I bet it is your ironing addiction   Like you say everything happens for a reason I am a big believer in that, you really should sod everything and take it easy though hun worry about stuff when you are better


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I agree with you, chill Julie and relax Im sure it can all wait


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou, you are a woman after my own heart, but I just can't ignore those dust bunnies.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Those dust bunnies are making you ill though, don't you have a friend that could help out, I would if I lived nearby


----------



## Julie Wilts

You are such a honey.  I couldn't possibly ask anyone (except DH) to help out.  If I take it easy (which will mean no gardening  ) then I'm sure all will be well.  Will get DH to do his own ironing before he goes away.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats better Julie and I mean it you must stick to it, or else    I am only thinking of you hun  

So what's on your menu today?


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm not someone who can just ignore mess/dirt but I promise I will try to relax a bit.  

I started ok today with 2 x Weetabix and de-caff tea, but I've just scoffed a leftover slice of pizza/3 mini sausage rolls/2 mini sausages with my innocent smoothie.  Ate so well yesterday, so need to pull my socks up now after munching the leftovers.  Turkey fahitas tonight (so lots of salad) and probably going to do mango/apple juice smoothie for pud tonight.  

Is your DH eating better again now?  I would be so worried if my DH went off his food  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds nice, yes my DH started eating again properly last Friday night he had shepherds pie with 2 rounds of bread then on Saturday he didn't stop eating, cereal, bacon sandwich, 2 bags of crisps, bag of popcorn, mars bar, cheese salad and then at the casino he had spare ribs for starters and then t-bone steak, when I commented he said he was making up for his fasting, so he is well and truly alot better and things are more settled at home, thank god


----------



## Julie Wilts

That's good to hear.  My DH loves his food, and I'd be seriously worried if that changed at all.  What's your menu for today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I was and I think it was because he wasn't eating that he passed out on me, but I guess it was hard at the time.

My menu for today..... drum roll!!!!!

Brekkie - Baked beans and mushrooms (lots of trumps rumbling in my tum at present)  
Snack - banana
Lunch - chicken noodles with chilli and pineapple/apricot muller light yoghurt
Dinner - DH doing a tuna salad with oven chips


----------



## Julie Wilts

That sounds healthy.  Need to make sure I eat OK when DH is away, because I'm terrible for not really bothering much when he's not about.  

 about you feeling all rumbly and trumpy.  DH did some terrible lurve puffs just before we went to bed last night.


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's why I do beans and mushrooms it takes 2 mins in the microwave each morning and keeps me filled up till lunch hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Filled up with trumps .
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Exactly and they are both low fat....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Beans on toast whilst DH is away next week then.

Right, off to do the taxi runs then.  Probably won't catch you later Lou, so hope you have a lovely weekend and I'll catch up soon (work Mon/Tues as norm, so prob' won't get proper catch up till Wed).


XXXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

OK take care honey and remember DON't work too hard


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you my lovely, and just ignore the   at work.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I will, not got long now till I get out of here finish at 3.30pm then home to Dh for a nice relaxing weekend, might try the bingo Sunday...


----------



## Kathryne

Lovely ladies Im off have a great weekend and I will catch up with you on Monday 

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Take care Kat, have a fab weekend    that's me all alone now then is it    Oh well guess I can clear some paperwork up


----------



## Bekie

Hi Ladies....

Can i join you?  Dh and i have just been reffered for IUI (3 cycles) and have been tld the waiting list is around 4 months so only 3 and a bit to go.... i have a Hycosy on June 9th.... Very nervous and scared but excited... only issue we have is that i have gallstones    My Surgeon wants me to have my gallbladder out and so i have to try and fit that in before we are at the top of the list!!!!

Bekie


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Guys,
Thans you all soo much for your messages wishing me luck. Well it's all done i have officially been basted !!. I would love to tell you all that it was a painless procedure but I would be lying - god it was stressful. From the panic in the morning that OH MY GOD will we get there on time - ? what if my DH sperm has suddenly gone bad? - what if, what if!!!! - it drives you mad - husband thought I was going to either get stpped for speeding on the way or that I was going to end up in a and e for all the wrong reasongs!!. Anyway, we handed our precious sample over to be 'spun' and then wandered into town where we had lunch and tried not to think about the procedure awaiting us. Fifteen mins before we had to collect the 'stuff' togeter with the secret envelope that we had to hadn over to our lovely fertility nurse. AS she opened the envelope we tried to watch her expression - she gave a big smile and said wow 25 million !!! DH had a great sperm count - I began to stop shakng. 

The actual procedure was not that quick adn easy as the second entrance (didnt knw I had one!!!) to the cervix could not be reached easily - she said next time I shoudl have a full bladder (mine was empty). So she tried and tried but to to avail - I was starting to worry!!. SHe then called on the help of the consultant who then came and had to clip my cervix. Sounds awful but actually was not as bad as all that - although am hoping dont have to do it again as is the fertility nurse. Anyway, its all done now and am feeling so relieved as it is all just down to nature to take its course. Three of us got basted this week so lets hope we all get our wishes come true. Any advice you can give me on what I should be eating/drinking or doing would be much appreciated.

I now have to play that horrible waiting game - and the oh is that period pain or am I pregant?!! - I guess I will just have to learn the art of patience. Hope everyone else's treatmt is going to plan ..
I am going to start sprinkling lots of this around     
Lillybee


----------



## CookieSal

Lillybee - what a day!  Wishing you well for your 2WW, hope it goes quickly and has a wonderful result.  

Welcome Bee - you've definitely come to the right place - oodles of support and advice.  

Lou / Kat / Julie - I've probably missed you all and you're starting your weekends - hope you have a good one!

Hope everyone is OK. xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bee - Welcome honey & I am loving that orange square.  Lots of luck for your treatment. 

Lilybee - Sorry to hear it wasn't exactly relaxed and stress free ... our first one was like that, but the second was better.  Hope you now have your feet up and DH is cooking tea for you.  Take it easy as you are PUPO.  

Cookiesal - You haven't missed me hun, remember I am one of the saddo's still around at the weekend  .  You ok today?

Been doing taxi service for m-i-l while she had her wisdom tooth out, and went back to theirs after to make sure she was ok (which she was).  Just waiting for DH to come home from work now ... at one time he used to be home about 3.30pm on a Friday  .  Looks like it's going to be another 12 hour day for him.  Still not feeling too good .... but only 1 tablet taken so far, so I know I'm gonna have to be patient before I start seeing any results.  .  Patience is most definitely a virtue, and is sadly not one I can admit to being blessed with.  .

Hope everyone has lovely evenings.
's & XXXX's


----------



## zarzar

Hi all. Just a quick   from me tonight. We've come back from camping a day early partley because i though dd was coming back tomorrow (she's not  ) and partly beause the air bed kept going down and i haven't had a proper nights sleep for 3 nights . Probably not the best thing to be doing in the 2ww but at least it was a break. Only 3 days to go now and i just don't have a clue if its worked or not. Tring to keep   though.

Hope everyone is ok..will try and catch up with all the posts


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar -  - So sorry to hear that your trip hasn't turned out to be that relaxing. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight and relax tomorrow.  It's not been too busy on here this week.  Missed you.


----------



## zarzar

help..i'm on day 12 of my 2ww and i've just noticed blood when i wiped (sorry tmi) is it all over? i don't know what to think now


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar - .  I am going to start  right away that its implantation bleeding honey.  Feet up and rest, watch some funny tv or get into a good book & let DH run about for you.   We really want you to be #6 bump.     . . XXXX


----------



## zarzar

Thanks Julie..I hope your right  

I haven't had any more blood yet so that good. I'm thinking about testing tomorrow, what do you think?

DH and i are off to the cinema soon to hopefully take our minds off things, then going to mil's for a bbq tonight. have you got anything nice planned for today?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oooh, Zarzar, thank goodness you didn't just vanish on me.  

Monday is your official test date isn't it, so tomorrow is just a day early.  Honestly, if it were me (and given that I work a Monday), I would be testing a day early ... mostly because I would want to deal with the results on a non-working day, and because I never make it as far as test day anyway.  But that's just me and I'm sure lots of people would send in the   and tell you to wait till the proper day.

Hope you have a good time at the cinema ... we've only been twice since we had DD  .  I'm supposed to be going to see SATC soon with a friend (although I've never seen the tv series).  Hope that it takes your mind off things, and that the weather stays good for the bbq tonight.

I need to get on with some chores - already done some laundry, changed the beds and now I need to get cleaning the bathrooms and dusting/hoovering.  Funny really, because I'm supposed to be taking it easy  .  Just need to get it done though because we've got the in-laws staying tonight - having a chinese and then playing some card games.  If it was just us 3, I'd probably pace myself with the housework over the 2 days.  Hopefully it means that tomorrow we can just chill out together though - DH goes away on Monday till Thursday night.

I've been looking at the weather forecast for next weekend and Fri/Sat looks bad but Sun looks ok.  We are thinking about going camping to our favourite site (Highlands End, Eype, Dorset) for the weekend.  DH has Fri off anyway.  DH's gran has a static caravan there, and the i-l's and b-i-l are going down for the day on Fri too.  Will keep my eyes on the forecast for the next couple of days to see if it improves.

Hope your back is ok after such bad sleep and that you had a restful night last night.

Take care my lovely.


----------



## zarzar

Thanks Julie. I think i will test tomorrow becuase i can't wait any longer..i would do it now if i could 

Hope you have a lovely day and don't do too many jobs. I was going to do chores today but have decided to take it easy now..they can wait. Good idea about the camping..sounds like it would be nice with all the family there too. We're going again next weekend...just for 1 night though, with some friends and their dds. It will be their first time so hopefully will go well and we can do it more often.

Anyway thanks again. I'm so glad your around at the weekends..catch up later


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lots of luck for tomorrow then honey.   .

Let's hope that the weather brightens up for us both next weekend then.

I'm glad to be around today for you .. it's always quiet at the weekends, and I always seem to be having a crisis at weekends.

Take care.


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

just lost my last post so will try again

zarzar how are you hunni,   and keeping everything crossed for you, best of luck for tomorrow

julie hope those folliws grow nice and big for your next scan

lillybee welcome to the 2ww hope it goes smoothly for you

hello to lou, cookiesal, kp, leech and anyone else i missed

am feeling bit better cold has finally lifted but am not going to work tonight as can't stomach being around food and strong smells right now


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hooe you all well 

Best of luck for today Zarzar    

Nothing much to report from me - although did get to watch SATC on Friday it is is fabulous!!  Tis 2 and a half hours long tho so make sure you go loo before!!!

Marmalade - hope you feeling better soon honey  

Lilybee sounds like quite an experience - feet up now as you PUPO  

Julie hope you feeling better and not doing too much - you should be resting up  

Hope all our ladies are well 

Lots of  

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Zarzar - Hope the cinema took your mind off things & I wanted to check in early this am to see if there was any news  .

Marmaladeboo - No tx again for me this month so no need to get those follies growing.  .  The medication I am on now for my chest problem (costachondritis) means I'm not allowed to get pg anyway so no ^bms^ for DH tonight before he goes away this week.  .  Glad to hear you decided not to go to work and rest up instead.  There's a mini marmalade now to think about.  .  Wonder if it's like one of those little jars that you get in hotels etc.

Leech - 00.39 .  I might have been awake at that time, but I certainly wasn't up to posting.  .  Hope you get a nice lie in this morning to compensate.  Glad to hear you enjoyed SATC but   2.5hrs.  Wow, I'm never going to keep going for that long.

Didn't get much rest yesterday t.b.h. - dusted/hoovered/cleaned bathrooms/2 x loads washing but hoping not to be doing quite so much today.

Hope everyone enjoys their Sundays.
XXXXX


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie..well its a bfn again for me as i expected  

I suppose the clinic will want me to test tomorrow as well as its OTD tomorrow..i just don't know what to do now. There doesn't seem any point in doing iui..it obviously isn't working for us and the clinic seem to think we don't need medication or ivf and we can't afford to keep going indefinatley..It all seems pretty pointless to be honest.  We're not ready to give up yet though. We have 1 more funded iui so we'll do that and then reassess i guess...feeling pretty lousy though. Thank god we're going on holiday next week..am going to be enjoying the lovely greek beer


----------



## Bekie

Thank you for the warm welcome    Glad you like my orange square... sending out lots of     to us all  

Zarzar.... i'm so sorry hun    You will definitely have to have a beer or 3   on holiday ... take care and have a lovely relaxing time away hun  

Leech- Thanks for the heads up with SATC..going to go tonight and i'd never last that long    Will make sure i go to the toilet first    And get a large popcorn so i havent eaten it before the trailers finish  

Julie - A break away sounds good   I'd love to sneak in a weekend away always feel a bit better after a break  

Sorry for the lack of personals,still getting to know everyone and where everyone is in tx but will catch up soon no doubt  

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Zarzar - .   - I am so terribly disappointed for you my lovely.  I was really  that you were going to be the #6 bump on this thread.  It's always an up and down time when you get a BFN so I wouldn't try to make any decisions just yet.  Last time I was thinking, "that's it, no more, I can't do this anymore" but a few days later I wasn't sure either way.  As it's funded, I would certainly give it that last try before thinking of anything else.  I wondered if our last try at IUI should be a medicated cycle, but my clinic weren't keen either.  I guess with my dx there really isn't going to be any miracles with med's.  No wonder you are feeling lousy honey ..... I know that feeling, and it's horrible.  Please just try to be kind to yourself, and I'm really hoping that holiday does you the world of good.  Take care honey.   

Bee - I'm one of the "orange spotters" on the chit chat thread so I'm a bit of a  addict.  It's such a positive colour isnt' it.  Don't worry about lack of personals ... some days I have trouble keeping up too.  

Well the i-l's have left and DH has gone shopping to try and get a 4th bolt for the 2nd hand roofbox we bought (serves us right!).  Not sure if we are going camping now, because the weather forecast for next week is pretty terrible.  Just mowed the lawns before it starts raining and that wasn't a good idea .... chest is now really uncomfortable.  Going to get my wheatbag warmed up ...... it might as well come to some use this month  .

's & XXXX's


----------



## CookieSal

Zarzar - so sorry sweetie; it's so horrible     I know it's probably not much comfort but I will be thinking of you and hoping the pain isn't too unbearable.  

Can you not have a word with your clinic about doing a medicated cycle? - it seems to make a real difference for some.  I am not going to pry into your financial situation but if you could fund your own drugs would they let you?  My clinic doesn't even do non-medicated IUI seemingly.  I asked about it and they looked at me as if I was speaking a foreign language  

Wishing you the very best and lots of comfort for the coming few days.  You will know this already but in a few days you will feel a bit better xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Zarzar,
I am sorry too to hear that the result was not a positive one - I dont know how I will feel if I get a BFN in ten days time. We did a natural cycle fowlloing an overstimulated one - my husbands sperm is very good so I will be feeling that it was me that let the side down. But hey am trying to take one day at a time. From my own experiences I thik you need to allow yourself to go through the feelings of ' i dont want to d this anymore' as this is natural, but as others have said after a holiday and when you have become mentally and physically stronger again you may feel differently. Our clinin does not recomment unedictaed cycles as they believe that the success rate is soo low - so again as others have adviised maybe you need to ask them for some drugs so you can up your chances!!. Anyway, enjoy not being pregnant for a while and do all the things that you would nt be able to do if you were!! - so a few beers and dougnuts!!!!
Big hugs Lillybee


----------



## zarzar

Hi all..Thanks for you kind words..I'm intending to make the most of my holiday next week and I've now got 8 weeks to try and lose another 1/2 stone (as was my goal after the last negative cycle)..Don't worry though I'm going to allow myself a fewdays of pigging out before i get stuck into dieting again.

Cookie Sal i have mentioned a few times to the clinic about having a medicated cycle and they just said well your not infertile and you naturally ovulate so you don't need any medication..I'm going to mention it again though..Its so frustrating because what works for one doesn't work for another and I've tried natural twice and it didn't work so why can't i try medicated. We don't even have the luxury of being able to go to another clinic for a second opinion 

After having a chat with DH this afternoon i think we've decided to try 2 more cycles of iui and then try ivf (hopefully we won't need to get that far) We have funding for 1 cycle of ivf/icsi so it would be silly not to try it i guess

I actually feel better now that af has arrived because at least i definitely know that it hasn't worked and i can get on with my life for a bit longer before it all starts again.

anyway thanks for listening to my ramblings.. sorry no personals

take care all

zarzar


----------



## smallredsock

So sorry to hear about your bfn, Zarzar.  I hope you have a really good break.


----------



## Ajax

​


----------



## Ajax

New home this way ------------------------------>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142297.0


----------



## ManiH

Hi

Just a super quick one to keep the thread!
Mani


----------



## leechcb1

Zarzar so sorry honey   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies

zarzar i am so sorry hunni, was   so hard that it would work for you, take care   

julie sorry, getting my threads mixed up, hope the weather works out and your camping trip can go ahead

big hello to everyone else, 

Went out with dh today, its his birthday on weds so went to get his birthday present.  Met up with his nephew and his wife after for some dinner, they are one of the few that know i am pregnant, they are so excited and can't wait x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well, it's been so quiet I thought I might be first on the new thread.  .

Marmaldeboo - No worries honey.  Glad to hear you've got DH's birthday pressie sorted and had some lunch out too.  It's so lovely when everyone is as excited as you are to be pg.  .  Enjoy every minute honey.  Hopefully the rest of us will be experiencing that sometime soon. .

Zarzar - Us ladies don't make it easy for ourselves do we ... just finished tx and you are already keen to lose 1/2 stone.  Hope that you don't give it a 2nd thought whilst you are on holiday, but just do it when you get back.  You need to treat yourself a bit first.

Leech -  - Hello honey.  Hope you've been having a good weekend.

Well hopefully I will be about tomorrow night after getting back from work and getting DD into bed.  Have some ironing to do, but 2 nights to do it in.  DH is off v. early tomorrow for his week's training course and I need to help him to pack or he's bound to forget something important.  

Hope everyone has a good night's sleep and good day tomorrow.
's & XXXX's


----------



## mary1971

zarzar lady am sorry to hear of you news,i hope you find the inner strength to keep going. it might just take that one last tx. fingers crossed and lots of   lady.

am kinda lost again with personals, been away to long i guess. sorry ladies have been busy decorating. 
well 6 days into the 2ww and a fink am copeing better than last tx, just been taking a day at a time and see what happen 10 june my bday and otd wahoo.

hope all had a great weekend and i will catch up with ppl 2moz.

xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hey mary hope you get an estra special birthday surprise


----------



## mary1971

marmaladeboo thank you for the prayers, i hope june is a lucky month for lots of us. hows the bfp going with you?

am lost so lost i aint been on site in like 3 days and i dont know who is where. 

 and  to all

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - sorry for your BFN hun, good to hear you sounding so   about things though    

Good morning to all  catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou thanks  

When are you getting started on your ivf? not long now is it?

Gosh it's so quiet on here today. Where is everyone?

Been to SW this morning and have put on 3lbs   really annoyed actually because i tried so hard not to put any on. So have got to try really hard to shift that before i go on holiday next week


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Zarzar, I am waiting for AF to show her face, I am normally 28/29 days but last 2 months have been 32days so if 32days again due 7th June, I am hoping she is going to come earlier so either tomorrow for 28days or day after, I do feel she is near i.e. sore (.)(.)'s and cramps bottom of tummy, then when she does show up I have to ring the clinic to see if I can start this cycle, I   I can or else will be postponed until Sept as away in August.....  It is quiet, I think KP is off work she is sufferent quite bad with sickness and Julie works today doesn't she.  So how are you are DH?


----------



## zarzar

we're all right thanks..a little bit down in the dumps maybe but we have lots to get on with this week in preparation for our holiday so its keeping us busy. We haven't even been in touch with the clinic to arrange the next cycle. I just feel really uninterested in it now..Will get us booked for a july cycle soon though.

Hope AF shows up for you soon and   that you can start this cycle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good to hear your busy hun, that is one of the reasons I want to get started and then if I get BFN we will be going on holiday so less stressed out about.  Don't worry too much about your 3lbs on you can get re-focused now, I have dropped out of SW, not impressed with them at all, I text my Cons and told him I wouldn't be there for a week or so re FIL passing away and never heard anything back, I am going to see how I get on with tx and then might join a different group


----------



## zarzar

I know what you mean..i never stay to class i don't find it helps at all. SW is the only 'diet' that seems to work for me though because i get so hungry. with ww or rosemary conoly its so restrictive i can only stick to it for a week or so.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies

Back from my little holiday safe & sound from a damp & soggy Devon.

Lou - hope you are doing ok & things are getting back to normal for you.....  that your AF arrives when you want it to...let us know if you need an AF dance!

Zarzar -   sorry to hear your news.  Take time to take care of yourself and don't push yourself too hard.  I hope you are looking forward to your holiday next week.

Hi Mary - we have not met yet but I have found this thread wonderful and a real good source of help and like KP, Marmalade & Leech, I can not bear to move on to the other threads as this thread feels the most like home.  Good luck &   for the rest of your 2ww.

Julie - I hope by the time you read this that you had a good day at work and that you managed to help your DH do his packing last night and that he did not forget anything important!

Marmalade - hope you are feeling ok & keeping well.

KP - hope you are feeling ok and not suffering too bad with morning sickness.

Everyone else...old & new....hi and I hope you are well    

AAM: hopefully starting to feel a bit better..still feeling very tired but have not been sick since friday, although still feel sick.  My GP has signed me off for another 2 weeks so I can get more rest and I have my nuchal scan tomorrow.  My poor DH is more nervous than I am  

Take care everyone & have a nice afternoon.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - I am exactly the same only SW fills me up.  I am trying to get a Wii fit and I thought I might just weigh in on that each week and follow SW rules, hopefully this will work but we will see.

Hey Amanda - was it a nice break even though it was soggy?  Glad to hear you are feeling better and the doc has signed you off for another 2 weeks, relax hun, bless your DH getting so nervous, mine keeps asking what will happen and when if we start this cycle, I think it's hard for them as they are so out of control aren't they...


----------



## Greyhounds

Zarzar sorry to hear about your BFN   Hope you enjoy your holiday and it is the break that you need from this mad TTC world.

Amanda, welcome back  

Lou hope AF rears her ugly head soon

Lily sorry to hear about your IUI experience but I hope that you are resting up now.  Looks like I'll be your cycle buddy at last!

But we are officially doing IUI tomorrow (thank God). Got a -ve today (day12) and called to say that I didn't know if they wanted to scan me again in case I missed it or the clomid had thrown the cycle into disarray. They snuck me into a scan appointment. I was scanned by a lovely male doctor who put me at ease as soon as I walked in (oh the difference!). At first he said I had over stimulated and that is why I was likely to ovulate later than usual - I thought 'this is it, its all over'. Then he plotted all my egg sizes and said that actually he was happy to authorise IUI. I have 1 22mm, and the others are 16mm, 14mm and 13mm. Yes there will be a chance of multiples if it works but the little ones are unlikely to grow big enough by tomorrow to pose too much of a threat. No quads jokes please . The ovulation trigger injection hurt like anything! OUCH!!

DH producing sample at 12pm and I get 'basted' at 1pm Tuesday. I also have a job interview at 11:30am . I'm not complaining I am happy for the first time in a very long time 

Gilly waves manically to everyone else!


----------



## Nix76

A quickie from me to say to everyone.

haven't been around much lately (lots of family stuff going on) but should be starting our second IUI (this time with menopur - anyone tried this ?) in the next couple of weeks so should be back to annoy you all much more  

So.  How we all doing ??

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nix, I have menopur to use with my IVF but not used it yet lets hope it brings us both luck  
Are you still dieting?  I have not been going to class but still trying my best to be healthy at home, my Cons really peed me off after my FIL passed away I text to tell them I was taking time out and never heard a thing back, so if I do start going back to class will choose a different one

Gilly thats great news about being basted, and  with the interview at least having it before all the stress has gone and you have done what you can, just think this time tomorrow officially PUPO


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya all

Hope everyone is well.  Can you believe how quickly the weekend flew by?  Just rude really.

I've just got back from reflexology so my brain is too chilled and mushy to manage personals.

I was wondering who will be starting a cycle in w/c 09 June?  All being well with my baseline I should start jabbing around then.  Really want to get on with another cycle.

Sx

PS: Lou - I think that's terrible that you didn't get a reply - clearly really cares about clients then!


----------



## sprinkle

Hi all,

Can I join?!

My first post on this site...
A brief background - I have PCO, not the syndrome and other than that all tests on myself and DH came back all in order. I'm 26 and DH is 35.

I had a scan on Thursday, which showed a single 17mm follicle. I came back Fri am for a 10,000 shot of pregnyl, then was basted on Saturday 1.30pm for my first IUI. So I guess I'm on my 2ww.
Apart from the shot of pregnyl this is a natural cycle as we wanted to start straight away after my HSG and blood test results.

We are at a private clinic in London, where I find their communication pretty inadequate so I'm not even sure what my 17mm follicle means but I hope its good.

Hope everyone is having a good afternoon!


----------



## CookieSal

Welcome Sprinkle - you have found the perfect place for info and support where you should easily be able to fill in the details that the clinic haven't managed to explain to you.  It tends to be quiet during the evenings and weekends but a lot busier during the day if you are able to log on then (unfortunately I can't so I tend to try and catch up each night).

Wishing you all the very best with your 2WW   x


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you CookieSal
It truly is refreshing to have other people to relate to and share experiences!


----------



## CookieSal

More than I can say, nobody can understand unless they have experienced this process. (IMO)  I would be lost without FF.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Sprinkles officially PUPO then,     for your  hun

Hey Cookiesal - yes very rude in deed....

Well no sign of Af for me yet, Amanda you may want to try that dance for me, although we have been counting our pennies and are might struggle to do the IVF and go on holiday so we may have to cancel one or the other, like I said to DH we will see what happens when Af arrives and I ring the clinic, so much to worry about if I don't respond to the drugs it may all take longer just   I am a text book case and all runs smoothly....


----------



## Wee Lass

Hi 

Hopefully you girls wont mind me jumping on!.


I haven't been on FF in ages, just couldn't bear it for a while, Brief update before I amend my signature. I have been on a pump for 2 months this injects me with hormones every 90min, I have a needle in my arm which is attached by a long tube to a battery operated pump about the size of a pack of cards. This sits areound my waist or in my pocket, its not a procedure a lot of people have heard of, its really expensive and is extremely fiddly but it def seems to be making my body wake up - ;-).

Today I had my 2nd IUI, all seemed to go well and not feeling to uncomfy. Have a quick question, I took a Ovitrelle shot yesterday at 4.00pm, had IUI today at 3pm, When am I likely to ovulate having taking Ovitrelle. 
After last cycle I was to nervous to have BMS with DD, as was really sore after procedure. this time we are def wanting to try and I am scared we miss the boat, so to speak.

Sorry for imposing on this site.

L
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Well the ironing will have to wait till tomorrow.  Want to catch up with my FF without DH giving me "that look" that I'm on FF again  .

Amanda - Yup, DH got off ok today and I helped pack so I'm sure he'll have got everything.  Whether he brings everything back is another matter  .  Sorry to hear it was such a damp Devon that you were at .... the weather is just so horrible at the moment.  Hope you enjoyed the break anyway.  Glad to hear you aren't being so sick now, and I think it's a great idea to have another couple of weeks off to really get back to full strength.  Lots and lots of luck with that scan tomorrow.  .

Lou - Hope that  stops messing you about, so you can call the clinic and know what you are going to be up to.  I think it's the not knowing about things that drives me most insane.  

Zarzar - . I am sure you'll lose that 3lbs easily my lovely, and I'm sure I've probably done exactly the same and I wasn't even in the 2ww.  At least this time next week you won't be in wet and windy England.  

Cookiesal - Wish I was joining you in the 2ww my lovely, but no such luck.  .  Hope you had a good weekend.

Wee Lass - Sorry I can't answer your questions honey.  I'm on a totally un-medicated cycle.  Lots of luck though. .

Sprinkles - Welcome & welcome to the 2ww then.  Lots and lots of luck.  Hope time doesn't drag too slowly for you.

Nix76 - Welcome back my lovely.  Lots and lots of luck for your next IUI. 

Gillydaffodil - Great to hear that you got your surge today and that you are now PUPO - .  Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you.

Well AAM - DH got off ok this am .... probably won't sleep much till he's back, but at least I have control of the remote  .  House just always seems to big when he's not around.  .  Did enjoy some lovely "hows your father" last night though.  .

Shattered after work tonight and DD has started a really stinky cough/cold so hope she sleeps ok tonight.

Catch up again tomorrow night.
's ^ XXX's to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Wee Lass your welcome here and are not imposing, sorry I can't answer your ? though as I did unmedicated IUI and now waiting for IVF to start but if you don't get an answer on here try peer support hun, hope your taking it easy now your officially PUPO.

Julie - poor you not being able to sleep when Dh is away but enjoy having the remote hun.

Good morning to everybody else, its so quiet on here at the moment  

AAM - well no AF as yet, got my best white knickers on today hoping that will help


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou   How are you?   that wearing your white knickers does the trick and af starts for you

Julie it must be tough having dh away for a week..i hate it when my dh goes away for the night 

Hi wee lass and all other newbies..good lcuk wih what ever stage in tx your ou


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Zarzar   I am ok getting fed up waiting for af to show up and money is really tight at the moment going to have to put IVF on credit card so we can pay for the hols, but hey hopefully it will be worth it.....  How are you hun


----------



## zarzar

alright ta..I know what you mean about finances..our car conked out today which is just great as we're going away next week. Everything seems to happen at once  Hopefully your ivf will work and your debts will be worth having..you need to have a holiday too. I hope its not stressing you out too much


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zarzar, sorry to hear about your car, I think the worst part is the waiting isn't it, I just want to be in August have had my IVF know the outcome and be going to Bulgaria, don't want much do I...


----------



## zarzar

No not much   all i seem to be doing is wishing my life away. waiting is definately the worst part. Not sure how i can become better at waiting.  I've always been so impatient


----------



## Leicesterlou

Really hope you get 3rd time lucky hun, you going for IUI this time?


----------



## gems23

Hello, 

I joined you girls the other day. Thanks for that . Finding it hard to keep up, will try harder .

I am now on CD1 and have an appt on Thurs at 5pm to go learn injections and start.

So excited!!

I have started on 1.5 pints of semi skimmed organic milk, 6 brazil nuts and 250ml pineapple juice (NFC) a day. Trying to start drinking 2L of water a day from now to get used to it!. Hope it helps. Anything else you can recommned?

Thanks 

Gem xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gem I bet your excited hun, nothing else I can recommend besides the hot water bottle on tummy to help follies and womb lining grow,


----------



## zarzar

Hi Gem..sounds like your going to burst drinking all that  sounds like you've got everything covered though. Good luck 

Yep lou IUI again for us..probably going to have 2 more trys. We've just emailed the clinic asking if i can have medicated this time . Hope they say yes because it feel like a waste of time otherwise.

Right i'm off out for a bit with DD. Have a good afternoon


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar hope you get the medicated, I know what you mean about having the drugs xxx  Have a good time with DD


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies....a quick post today....just got back from the hospital and we are pleased to say that the scan was fine and we saw two healthy looking babies.  We got to see an hear their hearts being which  was a relief and each baby had a good nuchal score.  

Welcome newbies....  good luck for your treatments...this thread is fantastic and the ladies here are such a wonderful source of support that lots of us can not bear to leave!  Gem - you probably are already but are you taking any ante natal vits?  If not I recommend them.

Wee Lass - hi....with my last IUI I had my trigger shot (pregnyl) at midnight on the saturday/sunday and then the procedure done at 12pm on the monday...so 36 hours apart.  We did not have BMS that night after as we were just too tired but we got our BFP that cycle anyway.

Julie - glad DH got away ok but sorry to hear that DD is coming down with something.  On the brightside though enjoy the control of the tv zapper 

Zarzar - sorry to hear about your car..hope you get it sorted before your holiday.   hope you get the ok from the clinic for a medicated cycle.

Lou - AF dance for you  as promised     

Everyone else who I have missed...hi...hope you are all ok.

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yipee so glad the scan went well Amanda                

Thanks for the Af dance, the white knickers are not yet working, although no real cramping yet so I reckon it might be Thursday as I am out meeting with clients all day in Cambridge and it's always the way isn't it....


----------



## amandalofi

yes - it always turns up when you don't want it..maybe get the hoover out tonight or get some    

x


----------



## leechcb1

Get hoovering those stairs Louise!!!!   

         

Hope ye all well - hello to all our newbies

Sorry about the car zarzar - what a pain - you are right tho everything comes at once - oh to be sensible and have savings for rainy days!!

Have a great afternoon ladies - i'm trying to think of excuses to get afternoon off without saying I'm poorly (don't want to tempt fate!!)

xx


----------



## wee emma

i had one of those disasterous mornings - got up late, ran about like a headless chicken, didn't get breakfast, forgot to do my pregnancy test!

would it matter so much if i did it tonight instead?

or would i be better leaving it til tomorrow morning?


----------



## leechcb1

Think if you haven't been the loo for a while you should be ok - when I did mine i did a few throughout the day just in case it had changed and they still all came up the same 

Good luck


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*I am so excited!. Forgot about the hot water bottle, thanks hun, i think you've mentioned that before, i start that now yeah? and just do every day when i can??, not read much about it so am a little unsure. Will fish it out tonight. Hope AF arrives soon hun.

*Zarzar-*I am so sorry for your bfn hun, heres hoping your July cycle brings you your much deserved bfp . So hun have you been having natural IUI cycles?. I feel like i'm going to burst, i think i should take up camp in the ladies loo's at work . Have fun with DD.

*Amanda-*So glad to hear both babies are ok. I am taking Sanatogen Pro Natal dual pack which includes the DHA ones. I have been taking the normal ones since ttc but just started the DHA ones.

*Cathy-*Thanks for the hello .

*Emma-*Don't know whats best hun, but i know i would go nuts waiting until tomorrow morning . Hoping for a bfp for you!.

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda - ah yes I might some of how's ya father tonight, although DH is going swimming will have to pounce on him when he returns....

Leech, i will hoover the stairs when i get home hun, what about just saying you have an appt to get away early??

Gems - below is what I found on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 if you haven't already read all this please do it gives lots of information out.

Warm the abdomen 
The Chinese consider it important to encourage good blood flow around the womb. This helps to build up the placenta to provide a hospitable environment for the embryo. "Warming" foods, such as red peppers, beetroot, tomatoes, red berries and some spicy foods, are rich in antioxidants and cleanse the blood. An occasional glass of red wine is warming and relaxing.

Emmaelizabeth - I can't believe you forgot to test this morning well done for remaining so busy and not letting IUI take over hun, good luck with testing later I think as long as you haven't drank loads to water down your wee you should be fine, but you may want to wait for tomorrow morning and its always stronger first thing hun... 

Quick update from KP - she is ok sickness really bad, she is struggling to keep water down and is going to see the doctor at 4pm, but as I text her it's all good hormone signs, bless her....


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Thanks hun, i have seen that yeah. But as it didn't say anything on hot water bottle's or even when to start the "warming", i was unsure when to start with the bottle, etc.

Has anyone made a dream map to help with positive thinking?, it was suggested in a mediation book i have and my reflexologist thinks it is a great idea. I am finding mine a great help. You basically find pics from mags etc of the things you dream of/want and make a collage of them, then display it somewhere you will see it everyday. Mine is not quite a collage as such cos i mounted the pics on a piece of orange paper, also around the outside i have written motivational massages, i'll give anything a go me .

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I would wait until you have your baseline scan and see what size your follicles are and then do it after that as it is to help them grow hun.  The dream map sounds like a good idea I might try that do you keep it at home?


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Yeah i keep it at home, bluetacked it to the hobby room door at the top of the stairs so i know i will see it alot . I wanted to include the orange paper for obv reasons and i think it really helps, i would do that too hun. I found purchasing a couple of pregnancy mags helps as they have better pics, plus if you get the ones with the free gifts thats a bonus . I'm not having a baseline scan which i was confused about, however i did have a scan at my first consultation in May so maybe thats why.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I will do it, oh right not sure then I guess start doing it from now then, sorry I am not much help but I had a natural IUI but I guess the puregon is just stimmulating anyway so yes thinking about it start it tonight hun


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Thanks hun. You have honestly been loads of help .

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I always try to help, I am a bit of a squatter on this board   as I am moving onto IVF but can't bear to leave this place met so many good friends


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Can't you stay anyway! . You will be missed.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes sorry that didn't read right did it, I meant even though tx wise I am moving on I am not leaving this board but squatting LOL


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies

missed a couple of days but wil try my best to catch up, sorry if i miss anyone

amanda glad to hear your scan went well and both babies are healthy

lou hope af arrives soon for you

nix i was on menopur for both cycles, first cycle body was getting used to drugs, 2nd cycle they upped the meds and i got a bfp so hopefully it works for you

zarzar how are you, hope you get the go ahead for the medicated cycle, 

welcome to the newbies

Went for fitting yesterday for bridesmaid dress for bf wedding which is in aug, the seamstress refused to fit the dress as i was pregnant, even though we told them that this could be the case in feb, poor friend was having palpatations and stressing about how we were going to get me fitted, one of the other ladies recommended another place, luckily she has agreed to fit me 3 weekd before the wedding so bride can now relax and i don't have to get a new dress


----------



## Greyhounds

I'm back   IU went well and it was all painless.  DH's sample wasn't brilliant (same as it has always been despite all the vits) but when it was washed and concentrated we got 16 million with 60% mobility!    Job interview was good too but I don't know when I'll hear the outcome.

Been in bed since I got back and slept for two hours.  Now watching Dirty Dancing!

My clinic doesn't give progesterone injections and just leaves my body to do it naturally so now I am officially in the  

Lou and Gem the dream map sounds like a great idea, I might try it.

Marmalade glad you got the dress sorted.

Amanda glad the scan went well


----------



## zarzar

Hi ladies 

Amanda great news about the scan. so glad that both babies are doing well and you got to hear the heartbeats. How amazing

Marmalade fab news about the bridesmaid dress  i bet your friend is so relieved. I'm being a bridesmaid next december and i did think maybe we might be on our 2nd pregnancy by then but at the rate we're going we'll still be trying for our first  Not long til your scan now. I bet your so nervous and excited.

Gilly glad basting went well and glad to hear your resting up. Good luck for your 2ww 

AAM: well i'm feeling in a positive frame of mind despite being told that we can't have a medicated cycle. I think the problem has been timing on past cycles as well as my stress levels so i've decided to take positive steps to try and help next time. I'm going to get a relaxation CD, continue with my reflexology (maybe increase sessions) and i thought i might try joining a yoga/tai chi class as well. Also just try and make sure my diet (and overall well being) is excellent. I hope my positivity lasts (i'm not a naturaly positive person) so all positive vibes appreciated 

hope everyone is well


----------



## sprinkle

Good evening everyone 

Zarzar I love your positivity talk, its inspiring me to stay on a positive track whilst I wait the 2ww out.  

Gillydaffodil welcome to your 2ww. I just love Dirty Dancing, I think I may go watch it in bed tonight.

marmaladeboo i got married in december, and I remember all the bridesmaid dress issues I had with my flower girls, well done for finding someone else to fit your dress!  

Hi everyone else!!

Well I am on day 3 of my 2ww.  
My DH is away on business so I'm keeping myself busy trying not to think about it.  Although since I woke up this morning, I've had a constant dull feeling on my lower right hand side of my stomach, probably around where my ovary is. It doesn't so much hurt, but it wont go away. I've googled absolutely everything and come across a million different excuses... I think Im just going to try ignore it as I refuse to think of it as a bad sign so early on in my first IUI!!!    

Right, pineapple juice time for me!

 and   to everyone


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi zarzar sending lots of     your way, sorry to hear your not getting a medicated cycle, do you know when your next cycle will be (sorry if you have already said)  
i know not long till scan am still a bit anxious will feel much better once i know everything is ok, i  sometimes find it difficult when the people who know i am pregnant get so excited and keep asking if im excited, it may sound strange, although i am over the moon i am wary of relaxing and  getting too excited in case things don't go as planned so am counting the hours till scan (sorry to sound so morbid)

sprinkle  i had a dull pain in my left ovary area about a week before my test date, so its not necessarily a bad sign, chin up

gilly welcome to th 2ww, take it easy, enjoy dirty dancing


----------



## emma.b

Hi guys

Gems- I am CD1 today as well. Start jabbing Thursday 6pm. I don't have baseline scans either. This is our second medicated cycle. It's nice to have a someone at same stage as me. Good luck with your first injection, you will be fine. 

Zarzar- Sorry it was a bfn. Glad to hear you sounding so positive. Hope you have a relaxing holiday.

Amanda- Glad your scan went well. Hope you feel less sick soon.

Sprinkle and Gilly- 

Emmaelizabeth- Good luck with testing.

Leicesterlou- hope af arrives soon and you can get started with the IVF.

We've just got back from a fab long weekend in Jamaica. Was a bit worried about going as we went with two other couples who had 5 kids between them. Sometimes felt a bit left out but most of the time being around the kids was great fun. Feel very rested and positive about this cycle. Can't wait to start jabbing Thursday  , makes me feel like I'm doing something positive although they do hurt a bit! Seeing Dr Friday morning to discuss when I will have first scan. This time I am having blood test to make sure size of follies matches my hormone levels. Dr thinks eggs may have been immature when released last time, even though they were 20mm, because I was basted day 11. May hold off til follies bigger this time if hormone levels don't suggest ov.

Hi to everyone I've missed out x
Emma x

H


----------



## zarzar

Hi sprinkle..hope your evening without dh is going ok..try not to google every ache and twinge. i did that on my last cycle and i actually think i made myself ill because by the end of it i just felt awful and . i know its easier said than done 

Marmalade i know what you mean about getting too relaxed. you've got to do what you feel is right. Lots of people don't relax until 2nd or 3rd trimester (or even til after the birth)  although then there are a whole load of new worries

Emma how lovely to be able to go for a long weekend in Jamaica..i'm so jealous. Good luck with jabbing and your cycle this time. It sounds like you have a pretty good doctor who's prepeared to help you as much as poss


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Zarzar. Yes our doctor is great, although he is a bit hit and miss when it comes to turning up for appointments on time! We are really lucky to be able to travel so much when we are here, my husband gets a great travel package with work so we only have to pay for accomodation.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

So sorry because this is going to be so short and aam.  DD is so poorly, and I only got 2.5hrs sleep last night so I am exhausted today.  Work was chaotic too.  Big apologies for the lack of personals - hopefully I can catch up more tomorrow.

Lots of love to you all
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly - PUPO then sounds like you had a good experience hun oh and Dirty Dancing I love that film, I watched Sleepless in Seattle last night such a slusshy film but feel good one too

Zarzar - sending lots of      your way with a big   can't believe they won't give you medicated but they must have their reasons hey, I think if you follow through with you ideas it will help to keep your mind   and focused hun but focus on your holiday now you deserve a nice break xx

Sprinkle - the pain in your ovary may be a good sign others that are pg on here have had pains so don't worry about it

Marmaladeboo - can't believe the wicked lady wouldn't fit you for your bridesmaid dress, glad you found somebody else the less stress you have the better   try to relax and stay   although very easy for me to say you will once you have seen your little bean moving around  

Emma.b - how lovely long weekend in Jamaica, god all I get is a long weekend in Skegness LOL, your photo looks nice hun nice blue sky etc   I know what you mean about starting to jab I can't wait to actually start doing something...

Julie - so sorry to hear about DD I hope she is better today, you would be so proud of me I have been up since 6.30am and have done my ironing and my washing is on the line and the dishwasher is on, so I can continue with cleaning etc when I return home around 4pm and then all my chores will be done.

Good morning to anyone I have missed Leech/Amanda/Kat/KP (although your not online for a week as signed off by doc with sickness) I think that is everyone sorry if I have missed you 

AAM - Well no sign of Af yet, I woke up this morning around 1am and was drenched in sweat not sure what that is all about unless I am coming down with a cold or getting ready for my jabs but its all starting to drive me   as I am a bit of a control freak and all this tx larky is out of my control, well on a good note we have  in Leicester hoping it stays now for the weekend


----------



## Greyhounds

Morning all!

Sprinkle, its lovely to have a cycle buddy! I have the ovary pain on and off - done int he groin/hip.  I also had mild cramps this morning.  The nurse told me that it could happen, so I'm sure there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## gems23

Morning ladies,

*Marmalade-*Thanks for the welcome . Glad you got the dress fitting sorted.

*Gilly-*Glad IUI went well, fingers crossed for you. Hope you hear back regards the interview soon. I love Dirty Dancing!!. You should def give the dream map a go.

*Zarzar-*I'm sorry you can't have a medicated cycle hun but glad you are feeling ok about it. My stress levels are what are concerning me the most too, i am a highly stressed person anyhow without the stress of ttc on top . I have been having reflexology weekly for the past month or so, does your reflexologist let you have it during your whole cycle?, mine said she is happy to do so as there are no contraindications (if thats the right word?). I did tai chi years ago, it is so relaxing, i might look into it again actually. I'm not naturally positive either honey, i am def a pesimist, but my dream map really helps, you should def try it . I have a few relaxation/hypnotherapy cd's i find them brilliant, i have just received a positive thinking one but i keep falling asleep during it. On Amazon there is one especially for women going through IVF treatment, i know obv IUI is different but i have thought about getting it.             

*Sprinkle-*Try to keep positive hun (easier said than done i know!). Try not to think of it as a bad sign honey, okay!? . Keep my fingers crossed for you. Get downing that pineapple juice hun.

*Emma-*Yay we are cycle buddies!!. I have my clinic appt on Thurs at 5pm to start jabbing, i am quite looking forward to my injections, considering i used to have a bad fear of needles thats a funny feeling (well mainly a fear of veins...its an OCD thing). Thats good to know that you don't have baseline scans either, i was concerned that i wasn't having one. Are you doing anything different this time round?. Sounds like your dr has things under control.

*Julie-*Sorry to hear DD is poorly. Hope she gets better real soon.

*Lou-*Hope AF comes soon. Glad you've got some sun. Glad you are sticking around hun.

*AAM-*Feeling very emotional/sad/angry think its the Provera AF. I was crying at all the soaps last night and that Trinny & Susannah show, but today i have the rage!. Hoping it passes soon. However i am really excited about my appt tomorrow, can't wait to be a pin cushion!. I have been reading up on IUI successes on the www and have noticed alot of women are saying it hardly ever works first time, i'm trying not to think of this and try to stay positive but its so hard. Also, i've read that the milk we drink has to be warm/hot as cold can divert blood flow away from uterus, anyone heard of this?.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Lou - You were a busy little bunny this morning. Put me to shame really. I did have a shower and put the washing on, but then dropped DD at nursery for the morning, so I could get the grocery shopping done and washing put out. Now, a bit of "me" time before going to pick her up. Your  is being mean to you this month .... why do they never come when you want them to, and haunt you when you don't? Think I'll do you an AF dance....

[fly]        [/fly]

Zarzar - Lovely to hear you sounding a bit better yesterday, but sorry to hear your car let you down. They are a nightmare aren't they. It's what causes us most headaches too. Hope you are really looking forward to that holiday & I think the plans to just do more relaxing things are a good idea. I can be such a stress bunny and my hormones have been terrible since last year, and I'm thinking of having some reflexology too. Can I ask how you sort of "sussed out" if your reflexologist was ok? 

Marmalade -  to that silly old bag for not fitting your bridesmaids dress .... serves her right that you took your business elsewhere. Its not like the wedding is 8 months away. Hope you are feeling ok with your mini-marmalade. 

Gillydaffodil - Glad that your basting went ok honey. PUPO now then. .

Gems23 - Glad that your fear of needles isn't causing you any problems with your tx honey. The dream map sounds like a great idea.

Sprinkle - Another PUPO lady on the thread . Hope the  isn't driving you too mad just yet.

Emma.b - Not long till stabbing then .... one more sleep. Weekend in Jamaica sounds fab .... like Lou said we are lucky if we get to Lyme Regis (actually we love Lyme Regis so I'm happy with that).

KP - You won't be reading, but I'm hoping that naughty ickle raspberry stops making you feel poorly soon. 

Leech/Amanda/Cookiesal/Nix/anyone else I've forgotten - Hope you are all well my lovelies.

Well, I'm just catching up whilst DD is at nursery. Thank goodness she slept better last night, despite being really poorly, but think she was just so exhausted from the previous night (I know how she feels). The sun is out and gorgeous today ... hope it's going to stay. If it's still lovely this pm we might get out in the garden ... there is lots for me to do, but I still need to be careful because my chest is still uncomfortable. DD loves to be outside though.

Hope it's  for all of you today. 
's & XXXX's


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, so glad to catch you online, missed you    Glad DD is a little better and you got some sleep last night, did you do the quiz last night I did think about popping on but I was so tired I was in bed by 9pm, thanks for the AF dance not worked yet as just done knicker check    Keep trying to take it easy hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I've missed you all too.  .  Didn't do the quiz last night .... after giving DD a shower, I had some ironing to do, then 2 friends called, and then a relatively early night because I was soooooo tired.  I think we need a smiley for knicker checking .... if we are honest .... it's practically a hobby for some of us  .

Right, off to get DD, catch up later.
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know it's   I am knicker checking wanting af to show and others are knicker checking willing her to stay away, all complete and utter


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope your day is going ok
Zarzar - I am so sorry about your news, but not long now til your lovely holiday - I bet you cant wait.
A big HI to everyone else.

I have been so busy I even forgot to ring the hosp to get my result from my 1st scan/bloods.  But I rang them this morning and everything aparantly is ok.  I have to now go next week (day 21) for more bloods and the sister told me she would then tell me our date for treatment.

Sorry no real personals

Love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat, how are things you have obviously been very busy with forgetting to ring the clinic hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Kat ... wow, someone else that isn't letting take over their life ... well done honey.  Hope you aren't so busy that it's stressing you out though.  .  Did you get to look at any tents yet?

Lou - It's so quiet on here today.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie its been quiet for ages, KP is off ill and she is normally my partner in crime, I think people are logged in and lurking but probably busy with work, well just been for another pee and no sign of af bet she comes Friday when I wanted her to show her face early evil witch   

How is DD enjoyed her day at nursery?  Is she feeling alot better, bet she is in the garden playing in this lovely  I know I will be when I get out of here at 3.30pm


----------



## Julie Wilts

It's weird because there have been lots of newbies, yet without KP it's quiet.  Good job I'm addicted and you aren't too hectic at work so we can keep the thread going  .

DD is ok - enjoyed her morning at nursery playing outside all the time.  We are going to do some baking in a minute, then get the washing in.  My Mum & Dad are coming over after 5pm to sit with Rebecca and have some tea together, while I get ready for yoga.  Then they are going to babysit whilst I'm at yoga (not a late one, I should be back about 9pm).  Thank goodness they agreed to help, or I'd have missed yoga with DH away this week.

No wonder you are going to be playing outside when you leave work ..... you were such a busy bunny with chores before work, it means you should be ok to chill out after.
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know I keep texting her telling her we are missing her, I think she is quiet ill with sickness the doc has said if she can't keep anything down she will have to go into hospital for a drip, so I have told her to relax stay in bed and eat it may help bless her.  Maybe the newbies are not yet addicted like us YET to ff LOL.  Glad your DD is ok and sounds like things are running nice and smoothly are you sleeping any better with DH away, ah what are you baking, its' years since I have done anything like that


----------



## Julie Wilts

Poor love ... I had morning sickness (well all day sickness really), but it was never that bad.  The worst time I had was at about 11 weeks when I got gastoenteritis.  I hope she's going to feel better soon.  Send her my love please honey.

We are going to bake a recipe that I got from my Mum, and I used to love them when I was a kid.  They are called chocolate orange bars .... basically flour, bit of cocoa powder, rolled oats, eggs & sugar, with icing sugar/cocoa mixed with OJ for the icing.  Yuuuuuummmm.  Really must get off my  and get baking or time will run out.

Hope you have a good evening honey.
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will pass on your best wishes to KP, yum yum chocolate orange is the best tasting thing in the world, my mouth is watering, now run along and get them done with DD 

Catch you tomorrow xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hello!
I'm back home and logged on and ready to catch up with everyone today.

Leicesterlou - I can definitely see myself increasing in my addiction to FF, as its all new, so many different pages to read and diaries to smile at! How are you today?

Julie - I looooove to bake and I just looooooove chocolate even more!!! I definitely want to try your chocolate orange bar recipe. Yum yum. I hope your DD feels better today.

Gems - The first thing I did when I walked in the door was go straight to the fridge for my juice!! Hope you are feeling better this afternoon.

Gillydaffodil - cycle buddy! how are you doing today? Hope your cramps have settled down.

Hi everyone else   hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunny weather today

I'm rather excited to be nearing (ish) the end of Day 4 on my 2ww. That helped by the fact that my DH is coming home from his trip earlier than planned, so I'm going to see him before I go away on Sunday evening.  I woke up and my ovary pain was gone. But it has re-appeared to a lesser extent gradually. But thank you to everyone for making me feel like its ok and normal. 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey sprinkle, that's good news about your Dh bless its always nice to see them when they have been away.

Sorry no more personals just logged on to say AF is definately on her way just been to the loo and brown discharge so hope its tomorrow if not tonight so I can call the clinic and see what destiny holds for me....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Sounds weird to say congratulations on getting your AF, but I know that it's good news.  Lots of luck for the phone call to the clinic tomorrow honey.  

Sprinkle - Great to hear your DH is home a bit early .... mine is back tomorrow.


----------



## zarzar

Evening all  

Julie..glad your DD is feeling well enough to go to nursery today..she must still be recovering from having chicken pox. I bet your looking forward to your DH coming back tomorrow. Hope you enjoy yoga tonight  About the reflexologist Faithfully Hoping recomended a clinic to me and i phoned them up and explained the situation and they were really nice. If i were you i'd google some clinics and get in touch and go with the one that you think sounds right for you. Sorry that wasn't much help was it 

Lou..yay AF is on her way  good luck with phoning the clinic tomorrow. Hope everything goes your way and you can ge started  forgot to say yesterday if you still want to do SW but don't want to go to class i can PM you the password each week so you can still access the website.

Sprinkle glad you are feeling good today..hope you and your dh have a fab time together before you have to go away. Everyone seems to have such busy lives..mine is so dull

Hi kat yay you'll have a date for tx soon. i bet your excited 

Gem i'm thinking about getting that CD it can't do any harm can it...I hope you are feeling a bit better today and your emotions aren't all over the place. Try and keep positive and IUI does work for some first time. don't give up hope before you've started. Thats how i was begining to feel that there was no chance of it working but i'm trying to remain positive. My fertiliy nurse also told me to take calms or rescue remedy for stress. i'm going to give it a try

Hi emma how are you doing today?

Hi everyone else 

AAM: well the car is fixed  but my cat has gone missing  he hasn't been in since Friday.i'm so worried about him. he's stayed out for several days before but this is the longest he's been away.


----------



## emma.b

Zarzar- Glad your car is sorted. I really hope your cat turns up soon.

Lou- Yey that Af has finally showed up. Good luck when you phone the clinic, hope you can start treatment soon.

Julie- Hope your dd is better today.

Gem- Hi! Last IUI I drank 2 litres water a day. I plan to do this again as I think its why I didn't get any side effects from jabs. I ate lots of red foods and cut out drinks containing caffeine and alcohol. I don't drink milk as we only get UHT here and it tastes gross! Might give the pineapple juice a go this time. Last time I was quite obsessive about everything which I'm sure increased my stress levels so I'm not going to give myself a hard time if I only have a few glasses of water or the occasional glass of red wine with a meal. Last time we were so disappointed when it didn't work, but this time I am feeling a bit more philasophical. I really hope the treatment works first time for you. It has happened to quite a few girls on this thread so fingers crossed that you are one of the lucky ones.

Sprinkle- Enjoy your time with DH.

Not much going on here today. Was going to go for a swim but pool closed for maintenance. Just finished reading 'Remember Me?' by Sophie Kinsella, only started it yesterday. Anyone else read it?

Emma


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are all ok today.

Lou - any news    
Zarzar - any news on your cat lovely?
Julie - we did go looking at tents and we found one we liked but we are going looking again this weekend - hoping to go for a weeks camping in July over DH birthday. I was loving looking at all the bits you can buy (how sad am I!!!)
Morning - Emma, Gem, Sprinkle,Gillydaffodil,   sorry if I have forgotten anyone

Love Kat xx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all ok 

Lou good luck with clinic honey  

Manic in work - have logged on everyday but never got a chance to post - hope you all doing ok and I really apologise for no proper personals but not caught up yet

Have a good day ladies 

lots of


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI girls just a quick one as off to Cambridge in a minutes for a meeting with clients so won't be back on until tonight, I have rang the clinic and waiting for them to call me back with whether I start or not, if I get chance I will text Leech and then she can update you all if that is ok??

See you soon


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Good luck lovely            
Leech - Morning hope you are ok x
  xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya all 

Update from Lou - The egg share nurse is out so Lou is going to see her at ten tomorrow 

Great news Lou 

Be careful in Cambridge 

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hi everyone

Lou thats great news!

Zarzar did your cat come home yet?  

Emma I love the Sophie Kinsella books! I prefered the shopaholic ones and the domestic g-ddess books to remember me, but I still laughed as I read it!  

Hello to everyone else today. xxx

I just went to pick up my Puregon prescription just in case i need it... I'm having positive thoughts that I wont, but I dont want to be stuck in Australia unable to start my injections or anything.      that I wont.
The nurse showed me what to do, but it all looks a bit scary!!!!
Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, quiet again today, but at least I can keep up.

Leech - Hello lovely, sorry to hear it's so hectic at work for you today.  

Lou - Hope your appointment in Cambridge goes OK and LOADS of luck for your appointment tomorrow.  

Kat - If you're sad for looking at kit stuff, then you are amongst friends.  I am like a kid in a sweet shop when we go into any kit shops.  Hope you manage to find your dream tent this weekend, so you can get away in July as planned.  

Zarzar - I am so sorry to hear about your cat my lovely.  I don't know what I'd do if my fur-baby went missing.  I really hope she's come home now.  .

Sprinkle -  you won't be needingthose puregon injections.  No advice I'm afraid - I'm on natural cycle IUI.

Emma.b - Thanks, DD seems better today ... still got a yucky nose, but she slept well again thank goodness.

 to anyone else about.

AAM - Well DH is just about to finish his 3 hour exam at 2pm, and I am  it's gone ok - he won't know for about 6 weeks.  Hoping he will be home reasonably early so he can get some QT with DD (and I can cook dinner without a little helper!).  Our Church playgroup today was really difficult.  .  3 Tiny babies - one only 9 days old, and although I had a lovely cuddle, I found it really difficult.  It's weird because sometimes it's ok, and other times I find it too much to deal with.  Still, there's only about 6 weeks left before the summer holidays and then DD will be at school, so no more playgroup for me  .  I am really going to miss all the ladies there ... although there are a couple I still hope to see regularly.  

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Great news about tomorrow - keep us informed  
Julie - I know what you mean about its like being in a sweet shop - I loved it     def getting one this weekend. Can't wait.

Its not easy sometimes being around people/friends who have just had babies is it? I know my friend has just had a little baby boy and he is absolutley beautiful but a little part of me really does envy her - I know its really bad but sometimes you just cant help the way you feel.

Whats your plans for the summer holidays when your DD is off?
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Let me know what type you get then hun, and I'll be able to look it up.  Even if I won the lottery I would still love camping .... even if we could afford really expensive holidays, I'd still like to get out under canvas.  DD isn't at school yet my lovely, so she's at nursery still in the summer hol's (except for 2 weeks when it's closed). I'm hoping we will actually have a whole week away camping .... if nothing else because we can't afford a "proper" holiday this year after all the treatments.  As long as the weather is ok we should be fine.

It was weird today at the playgroup anyway .... reality is that everone else will still be going in September, and I am the only one that has no-one to take then.  .  We haven't been for a couple of weeks because of DD's chickenpox and then her hospital appointment, so I just felt a bit out on a limb.  Then there were these cute little babies around.  

Well, ladies I've applied for a job this week and I'm in a bit of pickle knowing if I've done the right thing.  Sometimes I like my current job .... the pay is ok, I do get lots of perks (but don't often use them), and I do like lots of the people I work with, but it's so stressy sometimes and I feel like I am changed into a person I don't like just so I can cope.  The job I have applied for is Clerk to the Trustees at a Christian Retreat Centre ... it's a new position so I guess the successful candidate can make of it what they will, but it's going to be really quiet there and I would be working alone a lot I think.  One of the reasons for working is to have some professional, grown up company, and I'm not sure that would be possible.  I guess I just need to wait and see if I get an interview and then try to find out loads more about it all.  Just wanted to get this all off my chest, because it's sitting heavy at the moment.  Thanks for listening.

XXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Good luck with the job I have got an interview on Tuesday (getting a little nervous).  I'm a firm believer in fate if its meant for you, you'll have it.  I'm sure you have loads of lovely attributes you can pass onto another company.  But I know it is a big step just even applying for a job xxx


----------



## zarzar

Evening all

Julie good luck with the job..sometimes the thought of doing something is more scary than actually doing it. I agree with Kat if its meant to be then it will  I know what you mean about there being babies everywhere..there was lots at the soft play area that i took Evie to today and one of the moms at nursery has just had a baby too  i feel really bad being jealous but i can't help it.

Lou good luck with your appt tomorrow. |Hope you can start tx soon 

Kat yay for tent buying. I love looking around the camping shos. I could spend a fortune in them if I had one. Can't wait to be camping again. Hope you and dh enjoy it. 

Hi sprinkle, Leech and Emma hope you are all ok

AAM: well there has been no sign of my cat  i'm hoping that someone has taken him in. We're going to drop some leaflets around the local area to see if anyone has him. I'm so worried though because we go on holiday on tuesday and i'm worried that he might come home while we're not here and then go again.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zarzar

Must be quick .... just in chat room (well diary room) talking about Big Brother.

Just wanted to give you a big .

Will say a  for you that your furbaby comes back home really soon.

Catch up soon honey,
XXXXX


----------



## mary1971

hi zarzar, just wanted to pop on and say me be doing lots of   for the cat to come home. mind put on the leaflets ask ppl to check that they havent accidently locked cat in garden shed!! lots of ppl will have bn catching up on sum gardening over the weekend.

good luck and try enjoy your hols.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls, well just at work then popping off to the clinic, I have no car today and have just walked too work 45mins it took me   well I will be Mrs Fit by the end of today walking to the clinic and back and then back home from work, just hope I get good news at the clinic      Thanks for all the good luck messages  

Zarzar - hope you find your cat soon hun

Julie - see what happens with the job if you get the interview you will have a better idea of whether you want it or not hun  

Morning to everybody else got to catch up on work from yesterday, meeting went well in Cambridge and had lovely garlic pizza lunch, catch up later hopefully with good news


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Lou - Good luck with the clinic    
Zarzar - any new on your cat lovely?

YYYYIIIIIPPPPPEEEE its Friday xx

Kat x


----------



## mary1971

good morning ladies and hope all has a great weekend ahead, as kathryne says yyyyyiiiiippppeeee its fraiday

lou good luck with the clinic today,and well done on the walk am soo lazy these days .

zarzar let us know how the cat hunting is going lady

am still being naughty and took test bfn otd not till tues,does any1 think it cld change to bfp am going   

off to work and will be back later to catch up on where ppl are at.   to all

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good news girls start injections on 24th June so happy can finally get started and the nurse was lovely I go for injection lessons on 19th June and I asked about my holiday she said I should be fine and it would do me good as long as if pg I take it easy, whats more easier than lounging around....

        

From a very happy Louise


----------



## zarzar

grr just lost a really long post twice 

anyway..yay Lou thats fab news.   it works for you and dh. you deserve it 

Mary naughty naughty  its too early to ge an accurate result so don't get downhearted yet 

Hi Kat..you sound like you have that Friday feeling 

Julie..What was Big Brother like..i said i wasn't going to watch it, but did in the end. Don't think i'll be hooked like I was a few years ago

AAM: well no sign of my cat yet . I've started taking Co-Enzyme Q10 and feel full of energy..not sure i like it. I'm not used to being this sprightly


----------



## Greyhounds

Fabulous news Lou!!!!!!! I am sure everything will go smoothly from no on, no more waiting! 

Mary you can get a false negative but never a false positive so there is everything still to play for. 

Zarzar hope your cat turns up soon 

Julie and Kathryne good luck with your applications and interviews.. I still haven’t heard from my interview earlier this week and I am reading ‘bad news’ into it  

Sprinkle, how are you feeling? I am feeling ridiculously normal, as if nothing happened earlier this week.  If my clinic offered progesterone for the 2ww at least I would feel I was doing something positive.  Forgot to eat my fresh pineapple yesterday but OD on brazil nuts instead! What do you use Puregon for?  Is this in prep for your next cycle? Agree with the others, you won’t need it!

Its Friday YAY! Holiday tomorrow YAY! YAY! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry Mary didn't see that so wrapped up in my news, naughty of me, you can still get a BFP hun the pee stick police will be round you shouldn't test early     sending you lots of    I think you have done it way too early hun sending you big   

Zarzar - sorry your cat hasn't showed up yet, has she ran away before?  I watched BB it looked ok but will see if I get addicted or not in a week or so

Gilly - thanks hun, this is the best Friday ever   don't over anaylse too much hun on symptoms its far too early, I know easy for me to say but try not too


----------



## Kathryne

God dame it......Zarzar I did a you!! typed up a lovely message then lost it  

Lou - amazing new for you roll on the 24th July not long now x

Zarzar - I most def have that Fri feeling.  Going out tonight. The pub/club near my parents are having a "night at the racing" evening £2 entry then you bet on whatever you like, I think most of it is going to charity.  Should be good.  What you up to?

Gillydaffodil - Hope you have a fab hols lovely.

Love Kat


----------



## leechcb1

Great news Lou - not long to go  

Hiya to everyone - chocca in work so just a quick hello from me 

xxxx


----------



## sprinkle

Morning everyone

I'm being very lazy this morning, I need to get a move on and get some grocery shopping done.

Lou that is great news!!! It's so good to have a fixed date to look forward to.  

Mary I'm with Gilly on this one... hold out a couple more days and you will get your BFP   

Julie, Kat and Gily good luck on all the jobs and interviews. I believe strongly that what is meant to be will be, and no news is good news.

Zarzar so sorry your cat still hasn't come back. Im sure it will just in time for the weekend. Did you send out the leaflets?

Gilly, the Puregon is for the next cycle, IF this one doesnt work. But of course it will, it will it will...    
I had an unmedicated cycle, except for the pregnyl (all these names beginning with 'P') to start ovulation.  I'm doing ok so far. Lots of pineapple juice, and had a super lazy week. I've had the same sort of stitch like feeling since Monday, today is a bit less. But last night I suddenly got some shooting pains which made me   and call my DH in NY. oooopppsss!!! But they were gone by the time I'd finished watching the second part of Gone with the Wind. But as we know it means nothing so just trying to (still) ignore them and not think they mean a bad or good outcome.

Hello to everyone else.
Seem to be lots of holidays happening soon for everyone. Wishing you all fab trips

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey sprinkle, as you say its too early and girls on here have had pains and spotting and gone onto have BFP, so try to stay


----------



## wee emma

can anyone help/explain/give me hope with this one?

I had to do my test on tuesday (the one i forgot to do...) which was negative. I did another one yesterday morning - negative. Period is now three days late, never happened to me before? 

i have a pain in my left side (where i imagine my ovary would be) which is on and off, i haven't had any cramps but had niggly feelings from last sunday (was actually convinced it was coming on sunday).

I rang one of the nurses yesterday and she told me to leave it a week!

i'm confused, trying not to build my hopes up but i don't know what to do?

any advice?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have you been taking cyclogest Emma as that can delay af?


----------



## wee emma

whats that leicesterlou?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Pessaries, have you has natural IUI?


----------



## wee emma

no, i had the puregon injections, then the pregnyl one but no pessaries or any other medication since my iui on the 20th May.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Maybe like the nurse says then just have to wait it could be BFP, like the girls on FF say you can never get a negative positive but a negative - sign if its a bit early hun, sending you lots of PMA


----------



## wee emma

thanks LL   i think we need all the help we can get


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's ok hun, I don't know what I would do without ff  

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## wee emma

nope, not so far though i need a distraction   so maybe   i'd like to see sex and the city but i was waiting til the crowds died down a bit.

you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

You must plan to do something hun, even if its just go out for a walk or wander round the shops, keep busy but don't overdo it

We are going to my Mum's tonight, relaxing tomorrow maybe some cleaning, then my Dad who lives in Cheshire is coming down on Sunday taking us out for Sunday lunch, so nice busy weekend for us


----------



## zarzar

Hi Emma   that its good news for you..Its just a waiting game isn't it. Definitely try and do something to take your minds of it this weekend though. Going to the cinema is a good idea 

Your weekend sounds nice Lou..I'm going to a Body Shop party tonight (my first outing with the other moms from school  then my mum is coming over tomorrow. I've booked her in for a lovely facial for her birthday so I hope she enjoys it. I also want my house to be lovely and clean and tidy before we go away so i will be doing lots of jobs too. 

Well I've been thinking about my future and I've decided I'm not going to put my life on hold any longer. I'm going to apply to do a part-time PGCE (teacher training course) to start next september (09) so that i have something else to focus on..its a long term plan that will hopefully benefit the whole family. if i get pg in the mean time then great..I can do both. I can't believe how positive and focused i feel..its great


----------



## wee emma

you're right, we should, or i'll just go loopy  

DH has two little girls, so they are good for a distraction   they'll be here tomorrow. 

Sunday will be more than likely visiting relatives, we seem to spend every sunday doing that.

did you watch big brother? I think its had its day really.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - I think its good to have something for the future to focus on whether its work or play i.e. hols etc, and good to hear you sounding very focused and positive hun  

Emma - Busy tomorrow then, we always used to do visiting on Sunday's now they are normally our day with the exception of this weekend with my Dad coming down, yes I watched BB and I agree I think it probably has had its day, might try it again tonight but to be honest I would rather be watching The F Word or Riverside Cottage, maybe its a sign I am getting older


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I agree I watched BB last night and I think its had its day!! But prob like everyone else out there I will end up watching it  

Zarzar - Good to hear you're in such good spirits - go for it!

Emma - Going to the cinema sounds like a good plan.  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat how are you?  What's your plans buying a tent?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Well we went out last weekend and saw some cracking one, so we are going to another couple of places this sun and will def buy one.  Hoping to go camping beginning of july as it will be my DH birthday.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hope the  is out that weeknd then hun


----------



## Kathryne

Me too Lou.  I bet you are getting excited now it really is'nt long at all is it. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes very excited can't wait, only 18days and that should fly by, not looking forward to the side effects though, but as long as they are there it means the drugs are working...


----------



## Kathryne

I agree, but thats where this place is good and symptoms that you're not sure about will def be answered on here xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

True,   so any ideas when you are going to have your IUI and are you having medicated?


----------



## Kathryne

I go for my 21 blood test next Thurs and apparently the nurse will let me know our date then.  They haven't said yet if it will be medicated or not    xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

SO it could be next cycle, with my IUi it all happened quickly


----------



## sprinkle

I'm back from my running around!

I love all this camping talk, we've never been and I don't think we ever will get round to going, but it does sound like such fun!

Our IUI all happened very quickly, my DH and I wanted to get straight into it after all our tests came back. Kat you must be looking forward to starting soon.

Lou you are so right, the 18days will absolutely fly by. It always does when you have something to look forward to


----------



## ManiH

Hi

I was wondering as i havent really had a reply to this query whether anyone has had IUI with male factor - low count and antibodies, or if there is no point?

Mani


----------



## Leicesterlou

I can't help post your question on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0 and you should get somebody help you out


----------



## Kathryne

Lou & Sprinkle - Do you know what I havent really thought about when we will actually start....I think because I havent been given an actual date yet I have tried not to get too excited


----------



## Leicesterlou

Believe me Kat it happens faster than IVF or ES, we saw the cons in December and I was basted 17th Jan...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Finally, some time on FF today.  Been a busy morning ... dropped b-i-l at hospital for his knee op, then did some bits in town, then very quick early lunch before getting my hair cut.  I was so nervous about it (new hairdresser/salon), but I'm really pleased with it.  She was great.  Just hope I can keep it looking like this  .

Lou -   - I am SO BLOOMIN EXCITED for you.  Great news!!!!  Not long now honey.  

Zarzar - Another   for you my lovely.  You sound so fantastic today and it's so lovely to hear.  I'm considering whether to train as a teaching assistant (don't want to actually be a teacher), but a bit of me is holding back.  I think it's a great thing to do ... like you said, it will benefit everyone long term ... school holidays off and something really positive to focus on.  I'm really getting to the point where I have to think about life after tx too.  Can I ask about the Co-Enzyme Q10 you are taking?   .

ManiT - Sorry hun, our problems are all mine, DH is Captain Sperm.  Hope someone else can help you ... have you posted on peer support?

Sprinkle - 

Kat - Not long now then honey and you will have some dates to work to.  Good luck with the tent shopping this weekend.  I am GUTTED because the forecast is now really good for the weekend, and we didn't go away.  .  We were all up for it, but the forecast was a bit dodgy, and then b-i-l was having his knee op today so thought we should stay close to home (he has problems with GA's).  Maybe next weekend..... 

EmmaElizabeth - The   will be out to get you honey  .  Only a few more sleeps now and you will know.  .

Well, BB was a bit mad - what a bunch they've chosen this year .  Bit concerned they've made so much of people's religions ... think it might stir things up un-necessarily and I really hope it doesn't.  Peace, love and jelly babies all the way for me.  Like most of you said, I'll probably give it a couple of days and see how I feel about it before giving in totally and getting hooked (like I usally do  ).

Just starting a cold which is a bit of a pain .... really sore throat last night and again today, and a bit snuffly but ....  DH is home!!!!

Only downside is that he's got himself a FF login now so he can bleat on to people about how long I spend on here and how much time I'll spend watching BB.  I'm actually upset about it because FF is kind of my thing.  Does that seem really selfish?

Right, well, I'm gonna love you and leave you, DH and I are going to go out for an hour before we have to pick DD up from nursery.

For those of you not around at the weekends, I hope you have a lovely one and the  stays out for you, for those of you who do check in at the weekends I will see you around.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## ManiH

Hi 

Thanks Lou i will try that and see what comes up. i have a ICSI follow up in July and as AF has started back up after years i was hoping to try IUI & i want to get some facts b4 i talk to the doc

Mani


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Sorry to hear you have a cold - summer colds are not good at all    Hav e a hot toddy tonight that'll make you feel better


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - I agree ff is ours not theirs lets hope he stays in the mens part, don't tell him where you are hun, change your name so he doesn't recognise you LOL hide girl hide.....  Well you have been busy haven't you, good news about the hair   so is the weather now going to be nice tomorrow then?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, the forecast for tomorrow is now only 10% chance of rain for us and 20 degrees.  Bloomin weather men.  Hope it is good, even if we aren't away camping.  Wonder if I can persuade DH to get off his  and get the patio and summer house done.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Tell him he has got to do it hun, I might get out and sunbathe in the garden tomorrow then.. Bet your glad to have him back home though hun?


----------



## Kathryne

well tomorrow I'm being a right charlie dimuck (sorry if I spelt her name wrong).  We have been growing lots of veg in seed trays and they now need to be transplanted into the ground.  Im sure my neighbours think Im mad, most evening when Im watering them i have a little chat to them    .  The weather permitting a nice BBQ


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat you must always talk to your plants we always do and they appreciate it, I do hope you will be wearing a bra under you top and not being so Charlie Dimmock hun LOL


----------



## Kathryne

You bet I will Lou x


----------



## Julie Wilts

- You two are such a tonic & good on your for growing your own veg.  I keep thinking I'd like too, but t.b.h. our garden isn't that big.  Wonder if I should look into doing some tubs though .... but last year we went away for 1 week and the slugs had scoffed all our sunflowers.  They didn't nibble them one bit till we went away, then munched every last bit when we weren't there.  Little swines.  

Lou - I am very glad to have him back home .... he snores, does lurve puffs, is really untidy, quite lazy and wants to be a FF, but I still wouldn't change him.  12 Years in love.


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - I know what you mean but we would'nt be without them would we.
Why don't you grow some toms in a grow bag or pop some tumbling ones in a hanging basket. Oh god dont get me started on gardening I love it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie we live in a terraced house but have some herbs and carrots in pots and potatos in the special bags, you should try it especially with DD she would love it, it seems to amaze kids, my friend's DD can't believe where they come from when they start growing, slugs I hate them I put slug pellets down everywhere but you would have to be careful doing that with DD wouldn't you.  So sweet what you say about DH, me and DH have been married 5yrs and are more in love now than ever yes I know pass me the sick bag but all this tx stuff has brought us closer and even his Dad passing away has brought us closer


----------



## Kathryne

You ar eright Lou is does bring you closer together it has with me & DH.  But they are still funny little creatures


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes of course they are, we were laughing last night I was speaking to my Brother on the phone bless him he is 2 years younger than me and we are very close as our parents split when we were babes, anyway I asked him what Owen was doing that is his Son 11months old and guess what the little boy was doing yes nappy off and pulling his w****y so even at that young age they are strange things.....

Right I am off very shortly got to catch my lift home can't walk back again, it will kill my feet, have a fab weekend and catch you all Monday when it will be only 15days until I start my injections


----------



## Kathryne

bye Lou have a good weekend xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Totally agree with you both .... DH & I are much closer now since the last year.

Bye bye Lou.


----------



## Leicesterlou

My did everybody have plans last night it is so very quiet   on here from yesterday, I am about to do some cleaning of my house and keep putting it off, but must get on, hope you are all ok girls


----------



## gems23

Morning girls,

*Julie-*How's DD now, any better?. Those chocolate orange bars sound scrummy!. I know what you mean with "the being around babies" feeling, i have good and bad days, i find it more difficult when they are carrying, seeing that bump kills me and knowing that they have what i long for growing inside of them hurts so much, saying that when its fellow ttc girls i can cope, cos we are in the same situation, but although i am happy for the others it rips at my fragile heart. Any news on the job?. Glad you are happy with the haircut, i need mine done. No you don't sound selfish about FF and DH hun.

*Kat-*Glad the results for scan/blood are okay. Fingers srossed for your interview hun. Have fun in the garden hun!.

*Sprinkle-*Yeah my mood picked up thanks hun. Glad you have been downing the juice, i love it, just having mine for breakfast with some yummy porridge. The brazils are a little harder to stomach, i have seen some yoghurt coated ones, i may have to invest in some. Hows the 2ww?, you on day 7 of it now sweet?. Glad DH is coming back earlier than thought and you'll get to see him. You won't need the Puregon hun, but i am on day 3 of it and you don't feel a thing, i mean a thing, scratching yourself with your fingernail is more painful and that isn't painful, honest hun its a breeze, the first one is hard because of the build up to it, still no pain just the stress of it, but one you actually do it its fine.

*Zarzar-*Any more thoughts on the CD?. My emotions did settle, however i am a little emotional today, cried over the fact i bled a little with my injection, the things we cry about when emotionally unstable!. Thanks for helping me keep positive, i am feeling really positive now actually, i actually believe this can and will work. How are you feeling, still positive?. Oh honey, i'm so sorry your cat has gone missing, i hope he comes home soon, any news?. Have you a local Cats Protection?, give them a call, have you called all the local vets, i know its not a nice phonecall to make but its best you do and remember someone may have found him wandering around and handed him in there. Well done you for taking the next step to your teaching career, its not easy to live a "normal" life when ttc, you should be proud of yourself, i know i am proud of you .

*Emma-*I have now stocked up on red foods, red peppers, red grapes, cherries, strawberries, fresh tomato sauces, if it was red i got it, lol!!. Urgh, UHT!, i hate that stuff!. I'm glad you are feeling better this time round, have you got yourself some pineapple juice?. Oh hun, i guess at the end of the day no AF is good news but at the same time you don't want to get your hopes up, however keep positive thinking now my sweet, it can work wonders!, keeping everything crossed for you,  .

*Mary-*Ah my sweet, its hard to resist POAS i know but you must wait , so you are due to test Tues yeah?. Keeping everything that is humanly possible crossed for you.

*Lou-*Yipee thats great news, starting on 24th!!!. So excited for you my sweet . Only 17 days now, it will fly by!!!. I agree with you, ttc has brought me and DH closer too, we have been together 9 years and married 5 years on 5th July, we have always been very close but this has made us stronger.

not looking forward to the side effects though, but as long as they are there it means the drugs are working.......when i read this my sweet i was so excited cos i was worrying that the side effects i have been having means it could be OHSS, you have mad my day!. 

*Gilly-*Don't eat fresh pineapple hun, needs to be not from concentrate juice.

*Mani-*Sorry hun, i can't answer your question, DH is fine, its just me.

*Sorry if i missed anyone, thinking of you all.*

*AAM-* Sorry its a long one..... ........I have my scan on Monday at 8am, please please let it be ok, positive thinking now!!. Here i come dildocam!. What should i expect from my scan?. Whats good news and bad?. They told me that as long as we are in agreement they will allow three mature follies!, you know what that means? .

Does the Pregnyl injection hurt?, the needle looks huge compared to my cute little puregon pen!, eek!!!.

On day 3 of Puregon today, had a little blood today, is that ok??. My dose is 100 (is that normal?), but down to 50 tomorrow until Tues. I have had so much bloating, my tummy is huge!!, i don't mind at all as its all worth it but it freaked me out, i wasn't expecting it. I have also noticed that after my jabs my ovary areas ache quite alot, is this ok? freaking about OHSS!. I have also had achey boobs and legs since last night, is this normal?.

We are doing a boot sale on Sunday with my mum and step-dad, hope its not too hot, i'm not a fan of the sun!, i will be sending any of mine your ways, lol!!.

I am not in work now until beg of July/end of cycle if all goes to plan. Had two weeks booked off anyway, so we tried to time treatment so that my 2ww will fall within that time period, but i ended up having to book the week before as well, however my job is very stressful and i was finding it hard to cope with that, the treatment and my out of control ocd (as i have come of my tablets for treatment), my doctor signed me off work for next week, i think it is doing the world of good for my stress levels.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

sorry for lack of personals have ot been on for a few days and have not had time to catch up, hope everyone is well

have had a bit of a stressful day at work yesterday, we have had a reported case of hand foot and mouth, this is not serious or anything to worry about normally but in some cases can cause miscarrage so i am now waiting to hear if i have to have any tests or be excluded from work till it is clear.  trying not to stress and enjoyed a relaxing night out with the girls i work with in the restaurant, had a lovely meal at a greek restaurant


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Gems, I can't help with the drugs as you know I haven't yet started but I am glad I brought you some piece of mind, I am sure you are fine and OHSS don't worry too much about I think you know when you have this as you are quite ill and have problems with breathing etc so just try to relax hun, big tummy sounds good though I think you will have lots of lovely big juicy follies     I was given the pregnyl injection on my IUI in hospital didn't feel a thing but it did make me feel queesy, has the puregon pen been ok that is what I am having for my stimms after my d/r'ing.  I think its great you are not at work, I will be signed off after EC and then I am going on holiday so I should be well and truly relaxed and hopefully pg   

Marmaladeboo - glad your ok hun, mmm greek food how lovely did you have lots of different dishes, making me hungry now but DH is cooking bacon sandwich bless him, hope everything is ok with work and your not stressing too much xx

Well Julie I thought you would be around hun but I guess your spending time with DH as he has been away, hope your being pampered by him with lots of lurving hun.

Well I have done my cleaning still in my PJ's just going to have a bacon sandwich and then have a soak in teh bath, was going to go for a walk this afternoon with my Mum but it is now raining    so not sure what to do now might pop to the shops and get some holiday clothes now I know we can definately go   

Everybody else I hope your having good weekend's and catch you all next week, should be busy as KP may be back at work yipee.......................


----------



## CookieSal

Just a quick hello - not been on over the past few days as have been out and about in the evenings.  Seems like a good plan if we are going to get to start jabbing next week as that does tend to take over a bit.  

Well my news for the day is that my darling Barney   (who has been on a diet since about the end of March).  Anyway he was 7.25 kg and "bloody enormous" to quote my vet and this morning he was 6.35 kgs.  Bless him, I don't want him to lose much more now so am going to try and get him to maintain that weight.

This is the first weekend for a while that we have not had anything much on so we are enjoying mooching about the house although there is some talk of a 15 mile walk - it's the Moonwalk a week today (if I start jabbing then I won't be doing it but I still feel I should do this training walk with Karen).

Anyway I have tried to keep pace with you all (and failed as usual).....

Lou - so pleased you have a date to start jabbing.  The next 17 days will whizz by.  

Zarzar - any sign of Moggy yet?  

Kat - if all your tests are clear then you should get straight into IUI.  We had a delay because I had to have an op to get rid of a fibroid otherwise it would have been straight away.

Julie - How's things? Hope you're feeling better & hope you're enjoying the weekend - it's lovely and sunny here at the moment.  


Gems - Good luck for your scan chick.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you to have 3 decent follies ready to release as obviously that gives you a good chance (with just a slim chance of triplets so don't be panicking).  Pregnyl jab - I've just asked DP as I can't honestly remember (mainly because I was half asleep as we had to do it at half past midnight and I had already been to bed and was like a zombie) - I can only assume it didn't really hurt that much! 

I knew i shouldn't have started personals - so sorry to anyone I have missed, I know there's quite a few    Love and   to you all xxxxx

Marmelade - hope you soon get reassurance on the Hand, foot and mouth thing.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Booo  

I am here  .

Been busy cleaning the bathrooms, tidying & dusting and helping DD to make a get well soon card for b-i-l.  Now though, DH has taken DD to visit b-i-l in hospital with m-i-l.  I would have gone but I have the stinkiest cold and that means I'm home alone.  .  More time for FF. .  I'm supposed to be going out tonight with the guys/gals from work, as it's someones leaving do, but will see how I feel a bit later.  I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath and de-furr my legs (even though I'll be wearing jeans).  DH bought me a mug when we were on holiday last year that has a pic of a donkey on it and it says "cute ass, shame about the hairy legs".  .  Who says romance is dead.  .

Wow - Lou's here on a weekend .  Hello Lou .  Wonder if you are out of your PJ's yet?  Bacon sandwich sounds yummy.  DH has had 3 fried breakfasts this week, so I need to make sure he eats ok this weekend.  I am so sorry it's raining in Leicester my lovely - it's so much better down South than they forecasted, and I'm sure not complaining.  Provided I am up to it, we are going swimming at work (Center Parcs) tomorrow pm with DD, and then having a free meal in one of the restaurants (provided all the renovations are complete).   Are you off to bingo tomorrow?  Hope you manage to find some lovely holiday clothes today. 

Marmaladeboo - Hello my lovely.  .  So sorry to hear it was such a stressful day at work yesterday and especially the worry about hand, foot & mouth.  Perhaps it might be better to be excluded from work until any sort of risk is removed.  Glad that you managed to get a relaxing night out with the girls though ... can't say I've ever been to a Greek restaurant (or Greece for that matter).  Hope you feel more rested today.

Gems23 - Wow, that was a post and a half. DD seems much better now - bit of a cough and a slight runny nose - sadly she's passed it onto me though.  I'm sorry I can't help with any of your questions on med's because I'm on natural cycle.  I am always so  to people who are on meds, because it just seems so much more stressful.

Cookiesal - Hello my lovely, wondered where you were.  .  Great news about Barney losing so much weight (if you let me know his diet, I might try it on DH  ).  15 mile walk   - you are a sweetie to support Karen with training even if you might not be able to actually do it.  I'm starting to struggle with personals now - just tend to do them for people who are around that day.  

Hope everyone is having lovely weekends.

Well, I've not heard from the 1st job I applied for (but then I only put my application in on Wednesday, and they said it would be 1-2 weeks before interviews).  However, I've seen another job yesterday, which I've written off for my details on today.  It's a clerical asst at a local primary school and is term time only.  I don't mean to sound big headed, because I'm really not, but it's probably a bit of a basic job for me, however it gives me something local and term time only which would be fab.  I just can't work out the salary though because it's term time and part time (25 hrs per week).  It starts in Sept, which is when DD starts school part time, so heaven knows how I'm going to work that all out.  Never mind ... if it's meant to be then it will.

's & XXXX's


----------



## CookieSal

....and now it's hailing     So much for a day in the garden!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hailing ... OMG .... thought the weather was ok for most of us today.  I'm so sorry honey.  June and it's hailing.  Madness.
XXX


----------



## CookieSal

Yup, I just had to retrieve my traumatised Bessy who was enjoying a cat nap in the conservatory...bless her, sounded as if the roof was going to come in on her.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry to say it, but my furbaby Cassie is sunbathing in the garden.  Guess you must be getting the pants weather that we were forecasted.  Guess the 15 mile walk is out the window then.
X


----------



## CookieSal

I haven't mentioned it    Mind you if my baseline doesn't go OK then I'll be doing the walk so better get my head round it.


----------



## emma.b

Hi!

Been for first dildo cam today. Lots of small follies. Two size 10mm right side, and 9 and 11 left side. Having third menapur jab today, day off tomorrow, another jab monday then scan again Tuesday. 

Gems- not much pineapple juice for sale here which is strange considering there are plenty of pineapples! Had some juice in restaurant last night but can't seem to buy in shops. Doing well with my 2 litres water. Had a small red wine with dinner last night. (won't have any alcohol after basting). I think you have got me and Emmaelizabeth muddled, it is her who is waiting to test. I am at same stage as you. Hope your treatment is going ok. Good luck with your first scan. 

Zarzar- Well done on being so positive, your plans for the future sound great.

Julie- Good luck with the job hunting. I'm just waiting to hear if I have got a job in Somerset as we are moving there when we leave Colombia.

Lou- Great news about starting treatment. Bet you can't wait to get started.

Sprinkle- How are you doing on the 2ww? I haven't read the Shopaholic books but have heard they are good. We are back in UK for two weeks in July so I might treat myself to them then.

Cookiesal- Hope the weather improves.

Emmaelizabeth- have you tested again?

Hi to everyone else, have a good weekend.

Emma.b x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread! 
My name is Harriet and my DH and I in our first cycle of IUI at the moment. I am also taking puregon injections every other day as my FSH levels are a bit high. I just had my scan after 3 injections and was told that I have 2 healthy looking follicles so am getting ready to be basted next week! As I am new to this any advice would be appreciated or just general chit chat from others in the same situation!  


Harriet


----------



## emma.b

Hi Harriet. Welcome to the thread. Good news about your scan. I had mine today too. Last IUI I was basted day 11 so I might be basted this week too. Having another scan tues. When is your next scan? Do you know what size your follies are? Are you doing anything to try and improve chances of success i.e drinking lots of water? Sorry so many questions! Looks like you, me and Gems are all cycle buddies so we will be able to support each other in the 2ww. 
Emma x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Emma
So good to hear that others are in the same situation! My next scan is on Monday, my follicles were 12 - no idea if that is good or bad! I'm glad you asked about improving chance of success, as this is my first time I have no clue what I should and shouldn't be doing, so any advice would be much appreciated. I am drinking loads of water and am not having caffeine or alcohol, although have 1 cup of tea a day - can't give up completly i'm afraid 

Another question I wanted to ask, was would you recommend taking any time off work after the basting? And if so when in the 2WW is best?!!!! 
Harriet
xx


----------



## gems23

Hey, sorry my last post was mega long .

*Marmalade-*Any news on the hand, foot and mouth situation?.

*Lou-*Glad the Pregnyl jab is okay, does it go in the tummy too?. Puregon pen is great, i love it!, no pain, no discomort, no nothing, i have check its gone in cos you can't feel if it has. The only thing i found a bit of getting used to was once you have pinched the skin and inserted the needle, you then have to release the pinched skin and use that hand to push the top of the pen to administer the drug, it felt weird letting go of the skin while the needle was still in me, its hard to explain, its not horrible just a little awkward. Yeah i am so glad i do not have to return to work, just knowing that has made a differnece to my stress levels. Where are you going on hols?.

*Cookie-*Thanks hun. I would've thought if the Pregnyl hurt you would have remembered, . Our cat Thomas is about 7kg, we have been cutting down his food for a while now but the weight isn't shifting, has Barney had special food?.

*Julie-*I know!, it took me forever to write. Hope your cold clears real soon.

*Emma B-*Sorry i got you muddled, not sure how i did that cos i know you are at the same time as me in your cycle, i'm such an . I have had my two litres of water too, my pineapple juice, my brazils (covered in yoghurt, much nicer!) and i have had 1.5 pints of milk, 0.5 pint to go, the things we do! lol. Red wine, well i guess you could say you had it cos its red, all things red are good right. lol!!.

*Harriet-*Welcome, i am new here too, been around for a few days. Good news on your scan, basted next week?, wow that moves quick, i hope my my scan goes as well. What dosage of Puregon have you been on?. As Emma says looks like we are all cycle buddies. I have my scan Monday too, it'll be my first though. This is what i have been told may help, drink 2L of water a day, 2 pints of organic semi-skimmed or whole milk, 6 x brazil nuts, small glass of not from concentrate pineapple juice and use a hot water bottle/heated wheat bag everyday on abdomen, oh and also eat red foods. Hope that helps. I have my whole cycle off work now as i have a stressful job and i am stresshead anyway but i don't think you have to, its how you feel and if you feel your job is too stressful, etc. These girls have been great, i'd be lost without them .

*EmmaElizabeth-*Sorry i got you and EmmaB muddled, i am an . This was meant for you.....Oh hun, i guess at the end of the day no AF is good news but at the same time i can understand that you don't want to get your hopes up, however keep positive thinking now my sweet, it can work wonders!, keeping everything crossed for you,    .

*AAM-*I had my reflexology today, ah so relaxing. I was mega sensitive though as i was meant to have my eyebrows waxed and i am usually fine but i couldn't bear it, the wax felt really hot today but she tested it and it wasn't any hotter than usual, bizarre!. Ovaries are still aching alot, yipee!. Been really emotional today, cried twice for no apparent reason. All is good though . So excited about Monday's scan!!.

Does anyone know if its safe to use essential oils as i brought a lavender essential oil bath foam?, i know during pregnancy you need to check some of them with a doctor/practitioner, i'm guessing i am ok to use it up until basting.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Gems - To answer your question about Barney.  His normal food is Hills Prescription Diet dried pellets but we have reduced that and mix in water down tuna which he adores.  He eats so much better - used to pick and wander away but now he clears his bowl and seems satisfied.


----------



## mary1971

geezo i have a lot to catch up on!!  been away most off the weekend and came on to see all our new lovely ladies ttc.  hello and welcome to you all. hope all is going well with tx. where is every1 at?
i truely have a memory like a goldfish,i read thru all the posts then when go to reply........... gone. everything i wanted to say gone!! 

julie i hope your cold is better soon lady, but as you say.... more time for ff. 

AAM well am still being naughty and tested with clearblue digital tongt and got a BFP. af based on last months cycle is due 2moz but otd tues.so dp and i patiently till then.... well maybe not so patiently   

hope every1 is having a great weekend. off to bed now.

xx


----------



## sprinkle

A very early good morning to all...

I'm just popping on to say goodbye and best of luck for all the testing this week. I look forward to seeing all the BFP when I next log on. I am off to Australia this evening so we wont be able to check in on everyone!

As for me, last night I was in absolute   with the most excruciating pains that lasted about an hour. Felt a million times worse than my worst ever AF pains. I'm on Day 8 of my 2ww and don't see how I will get to Day 14 without AF.  Having felt like that I've decided not to take my Puregon when it comes and I'm away. I'd much rather wait until I'm back in London so if there is a problem I'm not so far away.

Sorry no personals but it's too early for me.
Although Mary CONGRATS on you BFP!!!!!

See you next week everyone
     
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Emma.Elizabeth – Lovely to hear that are so many follies there.  Hope that the water makes them grow big and juicy.  Moving to Somerset after Columbia …. Wow that’s gonna be a big change.  Have you lived in Somerset before?  Wondering where in Somerset you will be as it’s our neighbouring County and we live close to the border.  

Sprinkle – I love the Shopaholic books & so does m-i-l.  Don’t think I’ve read anything else that Sophie Kinsella has written though, but my memory is pants though.  I hope you have a fab time in Australia and hope that your are wrong about the pains you have been getting.  loads for you honey.

Harriet_LF – Welcome to the thread honey.  It’s usually quiet over the weekend, but can get crazy busy in the week.  It’s hard to keep up sometimes.  Lots and lots of luck with your first tx.

Gems23 – Hope you are still enjoying the benefits of that reflexology – I am thinking about having some done before my next tx.  I think it’s fine to use lavender in the 2ww – there was a thread about it when I was just about to have my 2nd tx.

Mary1971 – OMG – Clearblue digital BFP.  Sounds like a  might be in order my lovely.  Guess you should wait till Tuesday for it to be “official” though honey.

Up early and DD enjoying some tv, DH enjoying a lie-in, so thought I'd pop on quickly before the day begins properly.  Had a nice time out yesterday evening, but I've lost my voice now (DH isn't too upset about that  ) and fell down the stairs this morning.  .  Supposed to be taking DD swimming this pm, but think I will just end up sitting poolside and watching  .  It's not fair for her to miss out though.  Think I will just have to take a good book and a bottle of water.  Work could be interesting tomorrow - how am I going to answer the phone?  .

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## zarzar

Hi all..I haven't read all the posts but congrats Mary on your BFP thats fab news 

Well I thought I'd let you know that my cat turned up today after being away for 9 nights. I had given up hope to be honest but he seems ok apart from a little hungry. I think he must have been locked up somewhere until this morning  

Thank you to everyone who was worried about him and for sending me your


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Zarzar -  - I am so pleased that your cat is home safe and sound before your holiday honey.  Wonder where he had been, poor little love.  Hope after a couple of days of love and yummy food, he will be back to normal.

How is the packing going? How long are you away for?
XXX


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

zarzar im so glad that your cat has returned home, you can now relax on hol without worrying about him

mary congrats   are you going o test again on tues just to make sure!

julie hope your day gets better and you get your voice back soon

an update on me, spoke to nhs 24 re hand foot and mouth, been advised that although the risk is low should err on the side of precaution and avoid until children have been given all clear so i should know if there have been any new cases within 3-5 days of friday's diagnosis.  looks like i will be working in one of our other nurseries for the week, unless boss lets me take week of as holiday which would be good as i have so much to catch up on at home

hello to everyone else i have not mentioned, hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## emma.b

Hi Girls

Zarzar- Excellent news about your  

Mary- Congratulations, sounds like a BFP to me 

Julie- You have got me mixed up with Emmaelizabeth as well ! Thanks for the congrats re the follies. Am hoping I'll have at least two good ones at next scan on Tues. We haven't lived in Somerset before but my parents live there. Because DH is away so much with his job we always planned to move closer to them when we had kids, but 5 years on and no children we have decided to make the move anyway. We have sold our house in Dorset and are in the process of buying a barn conversion in Stockland Bristol, a small hamlett near Bridgwater. It is in the next village from my Mum's. Poor DH will have to live on camp during week and commute at weekends, but he is hardly ever in one place for long anyway. Won't find out about job for a while as they interviewed me early when I was home in May, other candidate not being seen til 16th June 

Marmaladeboo- Hope your boss lets you have some time off. 

Harriett- I'm not working at the moment as am on a career break so it's a bit difficult for me to answer your question about taking time off. The only thing I would say is that not being at work made the time really drag for me and I would have welcomed the distraction, however I did get alot of bloating and cramps on the cyclogest so it was nice to be able to rest. Sorry that doesn't help at all does it 

Sprinkle- Have a great time in Australia. I hope you feel better soon. Lots of people with pains have gone on to get BFP's, so don't lose hope.

It's 09:20 here, just waiting for DH to return from the gym so we can have a big cooked breakfast. Not got much else planned for today. Spanish lesson tomorrow, need to revise a bit as six weeks at home made me forget alot of stuff. Day off injections today....hooray!

Emma.B


----------



## CookieSal

Zarzar - so pleased your moggy has come home.... 9 days is a long time to go AWOL.  Spoil him lots now  

Mary - congrats - sounds pretty conclusive to me.

Emma - hope you enjoyed your brekkie. 

Marmelade - fingers crossed you get some time off.

Julie - hope you;re OK after your fall.  Did DD enjoy her swim?  It's Longleat CP you work isn't it? I love it there  

Sprinkle - have a fantastic trip.  Don't be giving up - those pains could be ANYTHING and don't necessarily mean bad news at all.

AAM - spent the day in the garden, initially working but then chilling out.  It's been boiling and I managed to burn my shoulders and one of my arms    Plonker that I am!  Thought AF was brewing to start earlier but hasn't really come to anything yet - the old bag is definitely due.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Dear All
Thanks so much for all your words of encouragement, you have made me feel really welcome! 

Gems: Thanks for the advice - can I just ask though why the brazil nuts and pineapple juice - sorry I am a scientist!!!! 

I am in day 11 of my cycle just sitting around waiting for the surge so that I can be basted! Fingers crossed!

Anyway good luck to all of you    and thanks again


----------



## CookieSal

Harriet - brazil nuts for protein maybe and pineapple juice for selenium to make womb sticky.  I'm not too sure really but I have gone along with it anyway LOL


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Emma.B - Really sorry to have got you confused honey.  Barn conversion sounds lovely, and will be nice to be close to family if DH is away so much - especially when a little one comes along  .  Wow - next candidate not interviewed till 16th June - that's a long time to make you wait honey.  Fingers crossed that the old adage "good things come to those who wait" applies.

CookieSal - Thanks honey, we had a lovely time at LF - took a walk down to the Village Square so DD (and DH) could play in the big adventure playground there.  First time she's been in there (supposed to be for 7+ or 5+ with parents and she's not 4 yet) but she loved it.  She has so little fear it's quite scary.  I didn't actually go swimming, but watched from the poolside and read my book a bit.  Just didn't feel like it - throat/chest too bad and haven't got rid of the costachronditis (chest cartillage inflammation) yet, so it hurts when I cough too.  Sound a bit like Barry White if I try to speak  .  Got a nice bruise & small carpet burn on my arm from falling down the last few stairs this morning (silly moo that I am).  I put the washing out/in and mowed the lawn today and got burnt shoulders just doing that.  I'm fair haired/skinned so burn really easily.  Hope that you've got some good aftersun to help with the discomfort.  At least there was no hail today.  Did you do any moonwalk training? Any sign of the old bag yet?  Sorry for all the questions.  

Harriet_LF - Day 11 already ... shouldn't be long for that surge then & then not long till basting ... this week I guess?  Lots of luck anyway.

Marmaladeboo - Best to be cautious, so hope that you can get that week off.  Just don't overdo it at home if you do honey.  Housework can always wait.  Take care.

Well, voice still not back, but I think DH is enjoying the peace  .  Had a lovely (but massive) meal after our swim/walk today and I'm SOOOO full still.  

Catch up after work tomorrow (before I start the ironing I haven't done tonight  

's & XXXX's


----------



## CookieSal

Julie - you are having such a rubbish time of it.  Really hope you're better soon so you're fighting fit for the next tx onslaught.    

Thought AF was going to materialise but the old bag has gone on strike so maybe tomorrow    No moonwalk training this weekend so hopefully I won't be doing it - mainly bc it'll mean I am doing tx but also bc I am not prepared LOL.  Spoke to my mum earlier who lives 5 mins from me and she seemed a little surprised that I had burnt...I'm coming to the conclusion that our garden is some kind of sun trap as it is so sheltered.  

Right time for bed, got to get to work early tomorrow as have reflexology at 4.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, sorry I missed you hun, only by about 10mins as well   anyway I went and got dressed and then ended up going for a walk round the local park as the weather brightened up, I went with my Mum we fed the ducks and had a 99 ice cream, very nice, I didn't make bingo yesterday as my Dad came to see me and took me out for a meal, then I just read the papers in the garden for the rest of the day, very relaxing....  Well done for all your cleaning hun   P.S. Hope your voice comes back soon xxx

Cookiesal - sorry to hear about the crappy weather hun, hope you had a good day yesterday

Emma.b - glad to hear you have lots of follies hun, no I can't wait to get started now....

Harriet - welcome, drink plenty of water hun and use a hot water bottle on your tummy so encourage the follies to grow nice big and juicy

Gems - I have the pregnyl jab done by the nurse last time she did it in my thigh, good to hear your getting on ok with the Puregon pen, puts my mind at ease first I have to do injections so I guess the pen will be a doddle...

Mary - congrats on your , I can't believe you are so calm about annoucing it hun....  

Zarzar - so good to hear your cat has turned up hun   I bet you are so relieved

Marmeladeboo - hope your boss has let you take the week as holiday, best to safe than sorry hey hun and to get the week off would be fab


Leech/KP/Amanda/Chocolateellie and anybody else I have missed good morning


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou/all

Just a quick one from me again today as i'm so busy trying to get packed for holiday...there's just so much to do 

Hope everyone is ok and good luck to anyone who is testing/getting basted/jabbing or just waiting 

Catch up with you all next week


----------



## gems23

Afternoon ladies,

*AAM-*Well i had my scan this morning, its good and bad. Good in that i have responded to the Puregon, there was doubt that i may do due to my BMI being 35 ish. Bad in that i have produced six follies cos of my PCOS and MAY need to abandon, one on my left ovary measuring 11mm, is that a good size for cd 7 after 4 injections? (100, 100, 100, 50), then five on my right ovary, one measuring 11mm, one 10mm and the others DH thinks were around 5-8mm (he was watching consultant measure them). So i had to take my 50 dose today, my goodness it stang!, still ok though, just unexpected, i have to go for another scan tomorrow morning at 8am, then he said he may drop my dose down to 25 for tomorrows. He said all he can do now is moniter me closely and go gingerly with the Puregon, but is it all over?, is there a chance we really won't have to abandon. Oh yeah and my lining is 5mm, is that good for the stage i'm at (cd7)?, i don't like the sound of it. So should i leave off any of the milk/brazils/pineapple juice/hot water bottle?, i was thinking maybe just the milk and hot water bottle cos the rest is just for the lining, yes?...or can the milk ward of OHSS??, i am so confused my head hurts . HELP! i'm so scared it will be cancelled!. I could cry right now.

*Cookie-*Glad Barney likes his food. Thomas is a little under the weather at the mo, he has an upset stomach and is just a little subdued (sp?), he had some antibiotics on Sat so hopefully he will feel better soon. I like your pic, its cute .

*Mary-*Congrats on your BFP! , i'm with Lou how are you so clam about it!?!.

*Sprinkle-*I know you are away now, so just to say i am thinking of you.

*Julie-*Thanks for the lavender advise. You should def try reflexology, i love it, so relaxing. How did work go?, answering the phones with no voice!.

*Zarzar-*I am so so very happy that your cat turned up, that is wonderful news!.

*Marmalade-*Hope your boss authorises the holiday.

*Harriet-*I think i am right in saying that the selenium in the brazils and pineapple juice can help the lining grow thick and healthy.

*Lou-*Oh, scrummy 99 ice cream! yummy!. Glad you've been relaxing hun. Yeah hun, the pen will be a doddle for you.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma.b

Zarzar- Have a great time in Kefalonia.

Julie- No worries on the mix up. Hope your sore throat is getting better.

Gems- Your scan doesn't sound too bad to me, although I am no expert. CD 5 I had four follies 10mm, 10mm, 11mm and 9mm and some smaller ones. My consultant said that that was good. Hopefully your smaller ones will stop growing with the lower dose leaving only 2/3 dominant ones. It sounds like your Dr is trying to warn you of something that is a possibilty to prepare you but it doesn't necessarily mean that that is what is going to happen. I hope the scan tomorrow goes well and puts your mind at rest. Womb lining needs to be over 8mm for implantation I think. Last IUI mine was 10mm day 9 and I was basted day 11. 

Hi to everone else.
Emma B x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar enjoy your hols hun       

Gems - I think the reason they may want to abandon is because too many follies, as Emma says the lower dose should help so you just have a few big ones sending you a big cyber hug   and lots of      for tomorrows scan.


----------



## gems23

Thanks Lou and Emma.

I feel a bit better now, knowing that i can have this many follies but it still could all be ok is good news. 

Do you know if i should i keep on with the special foods/hot water bottle?

I am so sorry if i am being a pain, don't mean to be  .

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gems I would probably leave the hot water bottle/foods as that is what helps the follies grow and if you have too many big ones it could mean multiple pregnancy and so they might abandon, just try and keep up the water intake and eating healthly hun


----------



## gems23

Thanks Lou  , i certainly won't miss the brazil nuts, they make me want to vomit just thinking about them, the yoghurt ones were okay for one day, but urgh!.

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Gems- Glad you are feeling a bit better. I would stay off the follie foods as Lou suggests.

Can I ask you girls a really thick question?? I am under the impression that with stimulated cycles, despite having follies both sides, one side eventually takes over and releases the eggs, same as it would naturally. That means in my case I would have maximum 2 good size follies if one side releases. This was the case last time, but now I am wondering if with drugs both sides could release

Thanks Emma.B


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emma B - I am not sure about this, I am havng IVF and so will hopefully have lots of lovely follies that all release eggs, so not sure why some of yours released and others didn't, not all follies contain eggs hun, sorry can't be more helpful


----------



## gems23

*Emma B-*Thanks hun. As for your question, sorry hun i am not sure of the answer either my sweet.

xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hey ladies,

hope you are all well, just a quick post, boss authorised my week off so i get to catch up on some stuff but won't be overdoing things, really need to do some college work as suppossed to be finishing course soon

will catch up with all later x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mamaladeboo - excellent news hun, take it easy


----------



## gems23

*Marmalade-*Yay for hols being authorised!!. Take it easy!.

xxx


----------



## gems23

*Just an update....*i decided to call the lab lady to discuss the scan as i was worried. It turns out we misunderstand the cons (although he wasn't very clear at all)!. My scan was actually good, she said they would expect to see lots of little follies (he did not explain this to us!, he just said i produced so many cos of my pcos and we may need to abandon?!?), but that they only want a max of 3 to mature. She said they do not want the little ones to grow (but i'm guessing she means she does not want them to grow to more than 14mm?), but can only say 50/50 whether this will happen or not. She said any under 14mm they disregard and count them as being mature when they are 16-18mm. She said if my scan had been bad today they would have cancelled it, she said they had to cancel one couples today . She also said that yes my weight has not affected my response so far but we just need to hope that the lead ones keep growing, so i am thinking maybe i should continue with the foods/hot water bottle??.   

xxxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Dear All

I just thought i'd update you on my progress. Had my day 12 scan today. I still have two follies but one is much bigger than the other (16 and 12), so they have upped my dose of puregon to 50 today and tomorrow to encourage the lazy one to grow, previously I was only on 50 every other day which I think is a really low dose. They are expecting the surge on Wednesday due to be basted on Thurs! Thanks for all your advice, I went out and bought pineapple juice and brazil nuts straight away!!

Gems: Your scan doesn't sound too bad to me, I was actually jealous of all of your follicles, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed that they don't all grow big!

Emma B: I was wondering the same about the follicles only growing on one side as my right ovary seems to have packed its bags and gone on holiday!!

To the rest of you good luck with everything this week

Harriet


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening Ladies , but think I am all alone here this evening.

Just a quickie because I'm really feeling quite yucky.  Still no voice back and bunged up still.  Made it through the day at work but could have  so many people for their really amusing comments.  Tomorrow I have the day off work, but so I can go with DD on a nursery day trip to a farm place.  Not sure how I'm going to manage to keep her in check with no voice  .  Still it's supposed to be great weather again and they do pig racing with little teddy bears strapped to their back (might be menopausal, but I'm still a big kid  ).

Enough of me ....

I'm so sorry about the lack of personals, but my brain is full of snot (or so it feels), so I'm going to grab some menthol crystals in a mo.  Just quickly ... & please forgive me for not doing loads .... I really do care.

Lots of luck to our ladies being scanned/basted before I get to do proper personals.  Hope you are all feeling lovely and positive.

Lou - Sorry I missed you this weekend .  Glad you had a lovely relaxing weekend honey.

Marmaladeboo - Great to hear that you have a week off.

Catch up soon ladies.
's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## mary1971

hi ladies old and new.  lots of new ladies when i havent been on for a while then i get soooo lost with personals 

so am sorry there aint any but i will catch up soon.  

hope every1 is doing fine.

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Just a quick update before I go to work. I peed on the stick and the LH surge was positive today   I was hoping for it to be tomorrow to give the 2nd follicle time to grow   but never mind. I had my HcG injection today administered by my dh,  it stang a bit! So looks like i'll be basted tomorrow!! Am sooooo nervous but trying to stay positive.   I think i'm going to take the rest of this week off work to try and relax.


Julie: Hope you feel better and the nursery trip isn't too tough!

Good luck to everyone today


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls, sorry I keep missing you Julie, are you doing the quiz tonight I think I may pop on and do it, we will see how tired I feel later.

Harriet - good news about basting sending you lots of    

Mary -  I don't think we have chatted before, are you starting tx soon

Gems - great news about the scan hun, so glad you rang them and got everything sorted  

Well update from KP - she went to work yesterday and got very dizzy and ended up being taken to her MIL's as she nearly fell down the stairs and they didn't want her being alone, she seems ok and as I have told her it will all be worth it in the end, so she may be off for some time xxx

Catch you all later


----------



## wee emma

Hallo Ladies, Just a wee message to say thankyou all for your support over the past few months. Unfortunatley my last go of IUI has failed  

Don't know what we're going to do next.

wishing you all, all the luck in the world.


----------



## Leicesterlou

So sorry to hear that Emma sending you lots of cyber hugs       Spend some time with DH and enjoy your lives together then think about things in a month or so


----------



## leechcb1

Emmaelizabeth so sorry honey    


xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies - what a beautiful day!!!!

Emma -I am so soory to hear your sad news  
Lou & Julie - Afternoon lovely laides how are you

And a good afternoon to everyone else xxx

Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat, how are you honey?  How long now until day21?


----------



## gems23

*Harriet-*Jealous of all my follies?, ah bless you . Glad you got your supplies. Oh my!, i am so scared about the HCG jab, is the needle really big?, i swear the needle in my drugs bag looks about 50 times thicker than the Puregon pen needle!. Basted tomorrow hey, wow how exciting! but as you say nerve wracking, keep positive  , will be thinking of you .

*Julie-*How was DD's nursery trip?.

*Mary-* 

*Lou-*Me too, ttc can be so confusing at times.

*EmmaElizabeth-*I am so very sorry hun,   . Thinking of you. Take care of eachother.

*AAM-*CD 8 today. Had scan this morning, two lead follies (13mm) and one just behind (12mm) they grew a whole 2mm in one day!. Lining was 7mm today, which meaned it gained 2mm also since yesterday!, lab lady said the lining only grows like this due to oestrogen (sp?) which is released from the egg so we can assume i have at least one egg in my follie/s. Back in tomorrow for scan to see if dose needs to go down to 25, then prob back in on Fri. If all goes to plan , consultant reckons basting will be Monday, with the two follies and a possible third. I have lots of other follies but they are so small they are disregarding them, there is a chance they could creep up in size but from the size they were this morning they do not think so, yesterday she gave me a 50/50 chance of this happening and having to abandon, today its a 80/20 chance, yipee!!!. I cried with relief in the room!.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gems bless you, glad to hear your follies are doing well hun.  I think you will find the HCG jab needs a mixing needle and that may be the one you are looknig at     God it can eb confusing at times I was saying to a friend yesterday if anybody is pg they are classed as 4weeks when missed af but if IVF we know excatly what day we concieved don't we so do we still say 4 weeks pg even though its only actually 2 weeks?  All this knowledge is really starting to frazzle my tiny pea sized brain


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Oh thank the lord!, i was starting to become very concerned about this awful looking needle! . That is funny about he whole 4wks pg issue, it frazzles my brain too!.

Off topic...i just made the most delicious roll, cheese and coleslaw. The roll was a poppy seed one, yummy!!.

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmmm that sounds lovely, we used to do food diaries on here but they died off maybe we should start again...

Food diary
Brekkie - baked beans and scrambled egg (lots of   Julie  )
Snack - pear
Lunch - ham sandwich & cherry toms, mandarin muller light
Dinner - fish


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya 

Lou I know on IUI they go on date of LMP but think its ET for IVF  - so even though I was basted on 22nd I was classed as pg from 8th date of LMP

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I don't know it drive me     don't they count IVF from date of egg collection as that's the day it goes with the    see what I mean all drives me nuts, anyway lets get through to the injections first hey


----------



## emnjo

Hey everyone!! We have been away for a while... 

Is good to read your updates though... Julie and ZarZar how are you? Zarzar glad your cat turned up!

We did 2 IUI's both BFN    then we used a known donor for 2 cycles - and would you believe when he did a sperm count check it came out low! (he has a daughter who is 7) 

Update now is that we are going to self fund on the NHS, so awaiting our first cinsultation at the Homerton.. what a drama hay!!! We will be doing IUI's again before IVF, so I will back here then I am sure  

I think we will be waiting for about 6 months, and will import the sperm from Denmark. 

I hope you are all positive and ok. This is the hardest time of our lives, but we will all get there one way or another. 

Emma X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emma, try to stay   hun and remember to be there for each other, can't believe they were trying to give you donar sperm that was low in count


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - sorry its taken ages to get back I have been busy trying to design some invitations for my DH cousin they decided this weekend that they are getting married.....in 8 weeks!!! and they want me to do the invites (no pressure   )

My day 21 is this thurs so hopefully I will know more then.

How are you?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat the blood test is to ensure you have ovulated hun, it will tell them if you have I had one after my IUI on day 21.  God you have got your hands full with those invites.

Well I am off home soon, going swimming with DH tonight quite looking forward it as I have done my house chores this morning, Leech pass me that halo hun...

Julie might see you tonight at the quiz


----------



## emma.b

Harriet- Good luck with the basting! 

Gems- I'm so pleased about your scan result. You must be so relieved. Two lead follies is great news. I've got my scan 4:30 pm today (10:30pm uk time), am hoping to find out how thick lining is as he didn't say on Saturday (interesting about lining and egg, I was wondering how they could be sure follies weren't all empty)

Emmaelizabeth- Sorry to hear your sad news. 

Kathryne- Wow getting married in 8 weeks! Doesn't give you much time to do all those invites. Hope your blood test is ok.

Lou- Have a nice swim. I went yesterday, felt really chilled afterwards. I'm making the most of it before I start the cyclogest and can't go. 

Emma (Emnjo)- Can't believe the donor had low count. Hope things go better for you next time.

Julie- How are you feeling today?

AAM: Been having lots of pains in right side. Scan this afternoon, fingers crossed for at least 2 lead follies.

Emma.b xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet_LF – Sorry to hear that you got your surge earlier than you’d hoped honey, but lots and lots of luck for tomorrow’s basting.

Lou – Not sure if I’ll be quizzing tonight – I’m feeling so pooped at the moment, and although my voice has come back a little bit today, I’m so blocked in my sinuses. Guess I’ll see what the topic is first.  Please give KP my love and say I hope that the ickle raspberry starts to behave itself very soon.  Hope she can just rest up … the body is very good at telling us when it needs to rest.  Glad your diet is giving some lurve puffs .  I had some cereal for brekkie, then seeded malted bread with ham, apple and Finesse cereal bar (80 cals), then tonight we are having stuffed pasta/fresh tomatoe sauce/side salad and garlic bread.  Mmmmm.

EmmaElizabeth – I am so terribly sorry to hear that you got a BFN honey.  Be kind to yourself and don’t be a stranger … I’ve not had any tx in the last 2 months, yet I’m still hanging round this thread like a bad smell.  Take care.

Leech – 20 Week scan on 1st July – OMG – how quickly has that gone!!!  How are you feeling my lovely?

Kat – So sorry I missed you today.  Sounds like you are going to be busy with these invites …. You are obviously very artistic … Lord alone knows how anything I did would turn out … probably be better to get my DD to make them 

Gems23 – See I said follies could grow about 2mm a day – brilliant news about your lining too (I wasn’t sure how quickly that grew).  80/20 chance sounds like great odds.  Not long till basting then .

Emnjo – Lovely to hear from you.  Still lots of the same loonies on here, but lots of lovely new ladies too.  Sorry to hear it hasn’t all been plain sailing for you.  

Emmab – Hope you got on ok with your scan this afternoon & those pains are just because those follies are stretching.

AAM – Well, it was quite a long day, but quite lovely at the farm we went to.  Got a bit sunburnt though, which is silly of me because I did take sunscreen.  It was soooo cloudy the first couple of hours, but then sunny for the last hour or so.  DD loved the animals, but t.b.h. other than the pig racing, they were just all so happy to be together running around and playing.  There were some good play park areas there which they loved.  We stopped at m-i-l’s to see b-i-l as he’s home from hospital now.  My voice has come back slightly this afternoon so at least I was able to talk a bit.  I’m taking b-i-l to physio tomorrow, and next Thursday I’m taking m-i-l in for a minor op.  Feel like a hospital car at the moment.  Feels like we are never away from Salisbury District Hospital these days.  

’s & XXX’s to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie seems there is no quiz tonight hun, hope your ok come to the chat room if your staying online x


----------



## emma.b

Hi, just got back from scan. Really pleased as I have three follicles, all size 14mm. 2 on the right and one on the left. Forgot to ask about womb lining. Tonight I am having 2 menapur injections not entirely sure why as I thought they were slowing things down this time Glad my follies haven't gone as crazy as last time when they were 18 and 16mm at this stage. Having another scan at 16:30 tomorrow, must ask re lining then. Guess you are all in bed as it's late back home. Speak to you all tomorrow.
Emma.b x


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls - oldies and newbies !

Sorry I've been off for so long - had loads of stuff going on.  Started 2nd IUI injections yesterday, on Menopur this time.

Hope everyone is OK ?

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, long time no speak, how you feeling?  Have you still been dieting hun?


----------



## Nix76

Hey Lou!

Was pleased to hear that you IVF is starting soon - got everything crossed for you!!!

I'm fine thanks hun, yep still dieting - lost another 3.5lbs at Mondays weigh in.  I guess you're concentrating now on just being healthy for IVF rather than losing weight ?!

When does it all start for you ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done Nix , yes diet has kind of slowed right down although I haven't put anything on, start my d/r'ing injections on 24th June, getting really excited now...


----------



## Nix76

Oooooh not long to go at all !!!

Good luck.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know and thanks xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies  

Lou - Good morning my lovely & I hope you enjoyed the mini quiz that Suedulux organised in the end.  I was just too tired to think about quizzing.  I did have a bath, then came down after to watch BB and do my hair.  Have you heard from KP at all today?  I was really worried to hear she was so poorly yesterday.  Food diary today?  

Nix76 -  - Well done on another 3.5lbs lost my lovely.  Hats off to anyone who can focus on weightloss and IF at the same time.  I do try and eat really healthily, but it's like I just need my little bits of comfort food.  

Well, I've done the hospital run, dropped DD at nursery till 12noon, done the grocery shopping and got one load of washing done and out on the line.  Just hope the rain is going to hold off so I can get it all dry.  I'm going round to a friend's this pm with DD, and another friend is taking her DD and DS so won't be about.  At least my voice has come back a little bit so I don't have to sit there like a  just smiling.  .

I got through the info about 1 of the jobs I wanted to apply for and it's a no-no - 25hrs per week term-time only sounded like a dream, anticipating it would be 5 hours a day 9.30-2.30 or similar.  But it's 8.30-3.30 x 3 days and 8.30-12 x 2 days which really won't work around DD's schooling.  At least I know now, so I can save myself the hassle of filling in the application.  Haven't heard back on the other one yet - I might actually call them next week (if my voice is back).

Food diary for today - 2 x weetabix, de-caf tea, packet of crisps (), pineapple juice, pizza () & Innocent Smoothie, probably a roll before Yoga and some fruit when I get back.

's & XXXX's to anyone else about that I have done personals to


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Julie - KP is ok, just that little rasberry making her unwell, she is relaxing in bed and then down to the sofa as far as I can realise hun.  The quiz was ok it was just a small one the main one got cancelled good job cause I couldn't keep my eyes open by the end of it.

Food diary
Brekkie - toast
Snack - banana
Lunch - tuna sandwich, cherry toms and apricot muller light
Dinner - chicken, white cabbage, carrots, new pots

Glad your voice is nearly back can you imagine sitting there with friends just smiling    shame about the job but at least you know before wasting time doing the paperwork xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a quick  &   - I'm just off to collect DD from nursery.  Hope to catch up later.


----------



## Nix76

Hi Julie - good to catch up with you hun!

Food diary for today:
B - apple, got up late.
L - Salmon & salad
D - not sure yet - whatever is left in the fridge I think.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Julie: Glad to hear that you are feeling better, hope you have fun this afternoon with your dd, at least the sun has come out.

Emma B: WELL DONE on your follicles thats brilliant news, when do you think the basting wil happen?

Gems: How are you getting on? Don't worry about the pregnyl jab its not that bad, it just stings a bit and feels a bit tender for a day or 2.

Well I was basted today! Apparently DH produced an excellent sample  which had 85% motility. I also woke up this morning with pain in my abdomen so i'm hoping for the best. The nurse also told me that if you have a good lining this is likely to be due to the oestrogen produced by an egg. So I am now officially in my 2WW! I have taken today and tomorrow off work to take it easy.  

have a good afternoon everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, lurve puffs, I've missed everyone ... you're all offline or gone home.  

Harriet_LF - Congratulations on being PUPO then honey.  Glad to hear you have taken a couple of days off to relax.  Hope that your DH looks after you and you can get your feet up.

Nix76 - Hope you found something nice in your fridge for tea.

Not a bad afternoon, but DD ended it badly by actually slapping me on the arm.  She was all wound up because I was stopping her from running around outside our friends house (I could see she was going to fall over some uneven paving slabs), and just slapped my arm.  Her favourite toy has been taken away.  It's not like her - I mean I'm not saying she's a perfect   but she's not usually physical ... I think she was a bit too over excited and also her other friend wasn't being told off for running about.

Decided I'm not going to yoga tonight either - my throat is just too bad ... keep having mad coughing fits, so it's not fair on my fellow yogi's if I'm really disruptive.  Pity though, because I could do with the relaxation and meditation if nothing else.

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Trying4baby

Hi Girls, First Post in IUI section

Period Started today, tamoxifen starts tomorrow, Injections from Friday then scan day 8 then fingers crossed we go over to Ireland for insemination.


----------



## fizzgig

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind if I join you? Didn't want to intrude as I am fairly new.... 

We finally had our first appt at fertility clinic yesterday, and up until then wasn't sure what they would recommend. To our amazement the consultant said we could start IUI literally that day if we wanted!! So I had my first injection yesterday (Puregon?), then again tomorrow and saturday, then first scan on monday. I'm just really chuffed to finally be doing something! We have been TTC for 2.5 years, I have a slightly high FSH and DH has mild male factor (12% normal, up from 2% last year). They also told me yesterday that I have polcystic ovaries, but not the syndrome?

Would love to be able to chat to people who understand what it's all about

Big hugs to you all  

fizzgig xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Fizz Gig welcome to the thread. I am also new here but all of the lovely ladies are really supportive and full of advice. You are slightly behind me as I was basted today and its my first stab at IUI. Good luck to you

Harriet


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Julie, bless we keep missing each other don't we, miss you     Sorry to hear about DD being naughty, maybe too much heat and excitement and its a shame you haven't gone to Yoga to relax hun, hope I can cath up with you tomorrow.

Nix - food diary sounds very good well done

Harriet - PUPO as Julie says feet up and get Dh do wait on you hand and foot while those little   do their work 

Trying4baby - welcome if you don't mind me being nosey why are you travelling to Ireland for tx hun?

Fizzgig - welcome also, you are not intruding hun, this board goes from really busy to quiet and it has been quiet lately so good to get some newbies  

Good evening to everybody else, it is getting very quiet on here lately come on girls lets get chatty


----------



## Trying4baby

I'm going to Dublin so we can have anonymous sperm, they import from Cyros Bank.

after months of talking and thinking about it, we decided that was the best option for us as a couple !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right, I am in the chat room if anybody fancies it


----------



## emma.b

Harriet- Congrats, you are now PUPO. Take it easy. Good luck with the 2ww. I am having scan in couple of hours time to find out when basting will be. 

Gems- How are you doing? Do you know when basting will be yet?

Trying4baby- Welcome. Good luck with the jabs and scan. Keep us posted.

Fizzgig- welcome to the thread. Bet you are chuffed to be able to start treatment so soon. Good luck for your scan on Monday. Fingers crossed for some nice follies.

Nix- well done with the diet.

Lou, Julie, Kathyrne, Emmaelizabeth, Emnjo, and anyone else I've missed hello. 

Emma B xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Trying4baby/Fizzgig - Welcome to the thread my lovelies.  Like Lou says sometimes this thread is really quiet, and sometimes you just can't keep up.  A couple of our usual chatterboxes aren't around at the moment, so it's been quieter recently.  Lots and lots of luck for your treatments.

Lou - Will try to pop into chatroom in a minute to say hello as we've been missing each other all week.  .

Emma.b - Not long now till you know when basting will be then.  Hope it goes ok.


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

just a quick hello as internet is playing up, 

sorry for lack of personals, hope everyone is well


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - .  Sorry to hear your internet isn't playing nicely.  Hope it's better soon.  Take care. XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Unless you are in chat under another name I can't see you in there.  Saying that it was an hour ago that you said you were there, so maybe you've come out.  .  Sorry I couldn't get into chat earlier ... had some stuff to sort out.  . XXX


----------



## Trying4baby

Thank you for such a kind welcome

Keeping you informed goes without saying !


----------



## emma.b

Hi Guys

Back from scan number 3. Two follies right side 14mm and 16mm, one left side 16mm. Lining 7mm. Having one menapur jab tonight and another tomorrow. Dildo cam again Friday morning!. Surely it will be time for HCG jab after that appt. That would make basting Sunday.

Emma.b x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emma great news about your follies getting big and juicy

Julie - sorry i missed you hun, I left about 8.55pm to go and watch River Cottage....

Good morning to you all....

Update from KP - She is ok still quite poorly has been for a blood test as doc thinks she is anemic, she is very weak and hopefully will be back with us soon, but she sends her love to you all and said she misses the chats xxx


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Lou, hope KP starts to feel better soon.

Wow! it is really quiet on here today, where is everyone? 

Emma.b x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - it's getting sooo quiet on here.  Thought I would have another couple of pages to catch up on.

Lou -  - sorry I missed you last night.  I didn't make it to yoga, but was trying to help out a FF who was in a bit of a tizz.  Lovely to be able to find out about KP via you, and hope that they find out what's wrong so she gets back to normal soon.  Everyone is far too quiet and sensible on this thread now (well, maybe you and me excepted).  Please give her my love and say we miss her and little raspberry too.  Leech and Amanda must be super busy too.

Emma.B - Great news about your follies growing so much and a good lining too.  Lucky you - dildo cam again on Friday  .  Not long now till basting then.

AAM - Well, Church playgroup as usual for me this morning.  Actually got a bit   (in private) because there was a 5 day old baby there (who was there in her Mum's tummy last week) and I realised there are only 4 more weeks before I won't be able to go anymore.  Everyone else will continue as usual come September, but I shall just be home alone.  Think I'm going to try and find some exercise type thing that I can do on Thursday mornings to take my mind off it.  DH has today off work (as he had a hospital appointment this am) and we are all off for the dentists later this pm.  Hope everyone is having good days.

Catch up soon ladies.
's & XXXX's to everyone.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie yes no more lurve puffs     and silly games at the moment on this thread it is far too quiet, I believe Amanda is still sick and Leech is planning a wedding.  Sorry you won't be able to attend playgroup anymore and big   for having your private    Yes good idea about finding something to occupy you hun.  Did your Dh sign up to ff??  Has he started spying


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I'm sooooo bored sitting at home trying to "relax" after the basting! I think i'll will go back to work tomorrow to take my mind off fretting now that i'm in the  . I watched "run fat boy run" on sky box office today, has anyone seen it, its a very funny film. Although I did shed a few   as am feeling very emotional at the moment!

Julie: sorry to hear about your   over the 5 day old baby. I've shed a lot of those this year as practically everyone i know is having babies, especially one of my closest friends! Why is it other people seem to get pregnant soo easily??

Emma: Great news about your follies, hopefully basting won't be too far away for you.

Hello to everyone else today

Harriet


----------



## Julie Wilts

No lurve puffs     .  There will always be lurve puffs when Lou and Ju are around  .

I didn't realise that Amanda was still so sick ... but then again, if it's twins she's going to have double hormones (I did for the first few weeks).  Of course, Leech is busy with her wedding plans ... hope it's all going ok now.

DH did sign up to FF but he's not actually done anything with it ... I think he realised I was quite   about it, so didn't really bother posting or anything.  He likes quiz nights though so he could always go upstairs and join in too (like Crazykate's DH does).  T.B.H. he sees a fair few of my posts, so I don't really have a problem with him reading them anyway.  One thing I do have to get off my chest though was a comment he made last night.  I was talking about the hours of the job I wanted to apply for (but won't be due to the hours) and was not moaning but just commented that there were so many big changes going to have to be made by me reference jobs/working hours/routines etc in September with DD going to school.  He just said quite dismissively "well, it's not like we didn't know it was going to happen, we've always known it was coming".    .  I was really mad and upset too.  DH's routine won't change one bit (except he won't have to collect her from nursery or our parent's) as he leaves at 7am and often isn't back till 6pm/7pm.  It will always be me doing the school run, which is fine, but I just expected him to be a bit more, I don't know .... nice .... I guess.  More sort of "I know it'll be weird with all the changes".  

Whinge over .... phew.

Onto something more silly, well, I'm regretting my decision to have philadelphia/cucumber rolls at lunchtime.  I've got terrible wind now and we're off to the dentists at 4.30pm.  Hope it's all finished by then or I pity the dentist.  .

Harriet_LF - I remember that bored feeling .... I just got more and more addicted to FF .  I'm very emotional too at the mo (did you guess?).  AF is about to arrive any day so it's never a good time.


----------



## Leicesterlou

oh Julie I have missed our lurve puffs hun, LOl about having to go to the dentist imagine the noise on the leather seat   if he gets the thing to clean your teeth that makes a noise let rip then  

Now onto your DH   its a good job he is not here or else, I can't believe he was so insensitive, maybe in his defence though he didn't even realise what he said or how you took it with the pressure of work men are from mars and all that   

My god I can't believe your AF is due it doesn't seem 2 weeks since your last one, so are you doing tx this month or leaving it another month?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou -  - It's burpy wind though not lurve puffs.  Does your DH have a cute name for burps?  Think they've pretty much come to an end now though.  Oh, no, another one.  Better not eat any apples before I go either because they give me terrible burps too.

I haven't really spoken, spoken properly to DH about a lot of my worries and anxieties recently because he's been so busy with work, and I think he would think a lot of my worries are just .  I knew life would change at each of DD's stages of life, but September has come about so quickly and like it or not, there are massive changes for me and none for DH.  Just feels a bit weird really.

I can't believe my AF is already arriving .... the usual ... won't give t.m.i. but the usual signs.  Probably another few days and then she'll be haunting me again.  I hate the old bag these days ... she's got more and more evil as I get older.  I'm hoping we can have our last tx this month (provided I don't ovulate over the weekend).  The good thing is that there is a chance that my original consultant can do it .... he broke his hip skiiing back in March and so hasn't been able to do either of our bastings.  I really hope he can.  Realistically I guess that we should be having tx at the very end of this month.


----------



## Leicesterlou

We could be close together with our tx then hun and both be on the dreaded  together, thats' good as I will be off so will be guaranteed a good old chat inbetween reading my books, right sorry to say but I am off home now to watch BB from last night before Dh gets back, take care Julie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooh, I would love it if you were my cycle buddie - it would be lovely to have a fellow lurve puff lady to share the whole experience with.

Enjoy BB - it's another cringeworthy episode.  Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks hun


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies

julie sorry to hear you are a bit down at mo, hope things work out this cycle, glad to hear that your old consultant may be able to do it

lou how are you, thanks for keeping is updated on amanda and kp, give them my love, hope they feel better soon

harriet, take it easy, hope the boredom eases soon and your 2ww flies by 

well ladies big news on my front, had scan today and ITS TWINS, am so over the moon, but will now need to rethink nursery furniture as going to need 2 of everything, 

big hello to everyone else x


----------



## leechcb1

OMG OMG OMG congratulations Marmalade you must be ecstatic xxxxxx


----------



## ManiH

Hi everyone

Marmalade congrats ulations!!!! Twins how fab - double the joy!!!
 


Leechb i just read your signature hun, my DS had fetal scan at 20 weeks too detected a heart prob altho not in the family, (he's fine now, had a heart op at 5 days old) hope everything goes well for you and your little one - let me know how it goes  

Mani


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - That is the most amazing, fantastic news.  Congratulations honey.  .  Yeah, another set of twins for the thread .  Twin mini marmalade jars .

So take care of all three of you.
XXXXX

Leech - Lovely to see you posting.  Hope the wedding plans are going ok hun & creme egg is being nicer to you now.  . XXX


----------



## emma.b

Marmaladeboo-           Congratulations, that's fantastic news. Two sets of twins from IUI, yippee! Hope I'm the next to join the club 

Julie- Sorry you found it hard at playgroup today. I'm a Health visitor and was finding work really hard before I came out here. It's really tough seeing other people with something you want so much. Hope you are feeling a bit better.  

Harriet- Going back to work will be a good distraction, but take it easy.  

Lou- You and Ju make me laugh with your lurve puffs!  

Gems- Good luck with scan tomorrow.

AAM: I'm just waiting to hear from DH whether he is going to be back tonight. I hope he is. I miss him. Would be nice if he could come to Dr's with me in the morning. Having lots of pains in right side still, no ewcm yet so I hope there all still in there. Will find out in the morning. 

Emma.b xx


----------



## Nix76

Marmaladeboo - Yaaaayyyy twinnies !!!!!!!!  So happy for you hun   

I've been rubbish at personals lately sorry - head all over the place right now.  Just started 2nd IUI injections, got a houseful of people constantly and FIL started chemotherapy this week.  Thinking of you all though and checking for good news that we all deserve !

Nix


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

No Lou  .  Hope she is ok?  .  We had beans last night in our enchiladas  .

Nix76 - No need to worry about personals honey, it's really hard to keep up, even if your head is clear.  Make sure you are taking good care of yourself my lovely.  

Emma.b - Thank you honey.  Went to pick up some bits we needed in town this morning and it was like a plague of pg ladies.  I left really quickly.  For about 2 weeks each month I can just shrug it, but then as soon as AF is on her way it seems to consume me.  Bloomin hormones.  .  I do hope that your DH makes it back this evening, so that he can come with you to the Doc's tomorrow am.  Mine doesn't attend any of the scans, but obviously accompanies me on actual basting day.  Lots of luck for tomorrow am.

Hope everyone has a lovely day ... I'm busy doing chores, then taking b-i-l to the hospital for his dressing to be changed, back home for more chores, then back to collect DD from nursery and then ... more chores.  We have friends visiting tomorrow pm for a while and I'm hoping if the weather is reasonable that we can get some gardening done.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

thanks for all your well wishes, have had a bit of spotting today so clinic had me in for another scan but all looks ok have to take things easy so have taken next week off work 
sorry for lack of personals will catch up later x


----------



## gems23

Hey girls!

Sorry i have been MIA, have not felt up to it, been so emotional and tired.

*Lou-*I love the food diary idea, you eat so little!.

*Emnjo...Emma-*Sorry to hear about your two failed IUI's. I cannot the donor had a low sperm count!. Try and stay positive.

*Julie-*Thanks hun. Follie growth has slowed up now but its 16mm so still ok, they like 16-18mm, had last Puregon dose after scan to just kick the follie on a bit more. Basting on Mon at 3pm. Glad you got your voice back hun. Sorry about the job but like you say saves the hassle of filling the form out. Sorry you got a bit tearful at playgroup hun, here's a big  from me to you. DH's sometimes don't say the right things do they!, a whinge is better out than in my sweet!.

*Marmalade-*OMG! hun,  , thats fantastic news!!!. Did you have 2 follies?. Make sure you take it easy.

*Emma.B-*Three follies!, wow i am so jealous!, i only have one now, but its still better than none. Basting Monday 3pm.

*Nix- *  for this cycle. Well done on the weight loss!, I see you have PCOS too, which diet are you doing?.

*Harriet-*Thanks for the advice on Pregnyl, basting is Monday, one follie. Yay for basting!!, thats excellent news on DH's sample. Good luck in your 2ww . Got everything crossed for you. Did you have one or two follies?. I know what you mean about being emotional, i am finding myself crying at all sorts of random things!.

*Trying4baby-*Welcome!!. Good luck hun!.

*Fizzgig-*Welcome hun. I have PCOS and we have been ttc for 2.5 years too. How are you finding the jabs?.

*AAM-*Had scan this morning, all good, only one lead follie now 16mm, but ones better than none!. Had last Puregon after scan, got last Orgalutran (sp?) tomorrow morning and then Pregnyl midnight tomorrow, then no more jabs!, basting 3pm on Monday!!. He didn't say about lining, but i guess no news is good news. I had what i think may have been ewcm yesterday or day before, is that good or bad?, doesn't mean i have ovulated on my own does it?, i should hope not as i have had Orgalutran to stop that today, yesterday and Wednesday. OMG how painful was the first Orgalutran!!, it was in my thigh and it hurt so bad, lab lady said i must have hit a nerve ending as it shouldn't be painful, it bruised me and it is still a little achey, i couldn't walk properly that day it hurt so bad!. However she said i could do it in my tummy as she thought i would prob be put off doing it in my thigh again (too right!), did one yesterday and today in tummy, no pain at all, just a little prick and its just a little tough to get in. Anyway, i am so nervous about Monday as i really struggled to have my smear test but my consultant said if i can handle the scans i can handle the speculum and i have a special numbing gel he said i can use. Its all starting to properly hit me now, now we have a def date and time for IUI and i know that it will be the 2ww soon, i am so scared!, i am trying to stay positive but its so hard.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fizzgig

Hi ladies

Thank you for being so nice and welcoming! I'm afraid I'm still trying to catch up on all your stories to work out who's who!! 

Injections going fine, no side effects (yet?). Having cacked up my first one a bit because I wasn't pushing firmly enough, I got DH to do it last night and it was fine. Plus he absolutely loved doing it (sadist!!) so it's all good! I was quite spacey yesterday but don't really think I can blame that on the injections...

Next scan on monday (CD9) so fingers crossed! Not really sure what to expect. Is it ok to keep having bms before then?

love to you all

fizz xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

I'm a bit worried about Lou - no sign of her at all today & she didn't say she was off today or anything.  

Fizzgig - Don't think I could persuade my DH to give me an injection ... .I expect he'd faint.  .  Lots of luck for your scan on Monday then hun.  

Gems23 - Thanks hun.  Great news that there is still one lovely juicy follie ready and waiting for Monday.  Hope that it all goes ok, and it turns out to be much easier than you expect.  Don't be scared my lovely ... I honestly feel like for what you stand to gain from it, it's a nothing thing to go through.  Honestly, I would say the injections are worse than the actual basting (but then I don't have any injections .... I just imagine what they are like).  Sending you lots of  and saying some  for you.

Hello to anyone else out there reading.  Quietest day on here I think I've ever known.

I've been super busy doing chores, as we have friends visiting tomorrow and I'm hoping by doing all my inside chores tonight I can do some outside things this weekend. Voice coming back (unfortunately or DH and DD), but my chest is still very uncomfortable ... still they said it could be 4-6 weeks and that was without me having a week of bad coughing.  AF definitely on the way, but at least it means I can book in on Monday for my next, and last, tx.

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## gems23

Hey girls!

Another question....sorry..... 

Does being basted 39 hours after Pregnyl jab sound ok?

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems23 - So sorry but I''m not on a medicated cycle, so can't answer your question.  Hope someone else pops in to answer it soon honey. XXX


----------



## emma.b

Hi guys

Scan went well today. Was really worried last night that I had already ovulated as loads of pains and ewcm. Relieved to see three follies still there. Right side 17mm and 15mm, left side 17mm. Lining 7.7mm. My consultant likes follies to be between 18 and 22mm, so another menapur jab for me tonight and one tomorrow. Having HCG jab Sunday night then going in for basting Tuesday at 11am. Dr said to do HCG 10pm Sunday but I am going to do it a bit later so it's as near to 36 hours as possible, last time I went at 11 and didn't get basted til 12pm. Dh and I are going to have some BMS tonight (tmi!), just incase the egg/s pop out early. Also had oestrogen blood test today, should get results Monday. Anyway enough about me, how's everyone else?

Gems- Last IUI I was basted 38 hours post HCG. I looked on the web and it can be up to 40 hours after so 39 should be ok. I have had ewcm as well, told dr and he wasn't worried, I think ewcm comes a few days before egg is released to let sperm through so they can lye in wait. Good luck for Monday. We will be on the 2ww together. Hope you can help keep me sane  

Julie- 4-6 weeks sounds like a long time. I hope you feel better before then. 

Lou- How are you? It's unusual not to see you post on here.

Fizz- Glad you are finding the injections ok. Good luck with your scan on Monday.

Bye for now Emma.b x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies! 

Just thought I would pop in and say Hi! as I am just about to start my first IUI.

My story so far - I have been investigated, they know I am producing eggs, my periods are regular, there are no tube blockages and my DH's little friends are all fine!  So unexplained infertility - I still think that it is a bad thing, at least if they knew what the problem was then they could treat it, but the consultant said that because they have ruled out all the obvious problems then it is good!  

Anyway, they have said that they won't do any more tests at the moment and IUI is the next stage.  AF started yesterday, we rang them up and we are booked in on Tuesday for a first scan.  We will then start with the injections if that goes ok (DH is going to stab me - he has done it before with his ex-wife - his bad luck to marry two women with fertility problems!  So at least he knows what he is doing!).  Fingers crossed!!!!

As a first timer I think I am going to find this thread very useful!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## gems23

Morning!

*Fizz-*I still have trouble with everyones stories, i am new myself. Glad injections are going good. I asked my clinic about BMS she said they will tell use when to stop, in fact they didn't but we asked yesterday, i think they need DH to abstain for 3 days (but no more than 5) before basting.

*Julie-*Thanks my sweet. I know, its def all worth it but i am still nervous about Monday, but i just have to keep remembering what i'm doing it for and all that i have conquered and that i have a sensitive consultant and he is aware of my issues so i will be ok. I am just going to relax and breath, i am becoming convinced that you can breath yourself through anything. Luckily the injections aren't that bad (as long as you don't hit a nerve ending!). Thanks for the  and . Hope we hear from Lou soon. So sorry your chest is so uncomfortable . Will you be doing natural IUI again?, keeping everthing crossed, did you say Sean Fountain is still off?, might pop to Salisbury today .

*EmmaB-*Yay 3 follies hun!...so jealous . This is it hun!!, basting Tues, good luck!. I'm so glad we are starting the 2ww pretty much at the same time, the last time i had one was April 2006, eek!. I will try and keep you sane, but i can't promise anything . I am a little concerned about the but i guess i have to trust them as they are the experts . Phew!, so glad the ewcm is ok!.

*Sue-*Welcome, these girls are amazing!. Good luck for your scan.

*AAM-*Have done my last Orgalutran, no pain again, not even a prick or any stinging!. Just got to do Pregnyl tonight, then lots and lots of .

*Food diary for today:*

*B: * 2 x weetabix & 1/2 pint of organic s/s milk & sweetener, 250ml pineapple juice.
*S:* 5 x yoghurt coated brazil nuts & milkshake made with 1/2 pint of organic s/s milk. 
*L:* Seeded wholemeal pitta, WW mayo, tikka chicken pieces, sweetcorn, rocket, watercress & spinach. Little Stars yoghurt and banana.
*S:* 1 pint of organic s/s milk. 
*D:* Home-made vegetable stew.
*S:* 1/2 tin of peaches or strawberries.

Oh yeah and 2L of water.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

gems23 said:


> *Fizz-*I still have trouble with everyones stories, i am new myself. Glad injections are going good. I asked my clinic about BMS she said they will tell use when to stop, in fact they didn't but we asked yesterday, i think they need DH to abstain for 3 days (but no more than 5) before basting.


I specifically asked consultant about sex during treatment (I had the image of that woman years ago, Mandy I think her name was, that was pregnant with 8 babies after some sort of hormone treatment - not sure if that was the same hormones that I was going to take) and the consultant said that we don't need to change our lifestyle at all during treatment, do whatever we would do normally - and that includes sex! But I think I would rather be safe than sorry!



gems23 said:


> *Sue-*Welcome, these girls are amazing!. Good luck for your scan.


Thanks!!!!

Sue


----------



## sunshine100

Hi I am new here as well!

First cycle of IUI; day 15 scan yesterday showed follicles of only 10mm and no growth over the week. Then found out my consultant had wanted me to be on clomid and the clinic had forgotten to tell me.
Waiting to find out what the day 18 scan shows on Monday, nurse thinks they may abandon cycle and put my on clomid/injectables next cycle.
BUT I tend to have long cycles any way.. don't usually get a positive OPK till day 18-22 on the whole so I still have hope!
Has anyone got any similar experience of this?! Am I posting in the right place or should I post on peer support?

love sunshine
x


----------



## Trying4baby

Good luck to everyone who is going to be basted next week and all of you who are just starting.

Started taking Tamoxifen today, then Gonal F injection tomorrow. Scan all booked in for Friday at the Lister, they want me to start Orgalutran on that day too. Sims clinic probably think Tuesday for the basting but we'll see how we go.

Do you guys do your own Pregnyl injection ? Or are your clinics doing it. The thought of mixing it terrifies me and it says in the instructions to have it done under medical supervision but I'm sure the clinic didn't mention that. Will my GP do it ?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I'm glad to see that there are new members and that the thread has become a bit more lively!

*Gems:* So pleased about your follicle, I think I only had 1 (possibly) 2 in the end. I have still been having BMS, I figure it can't hurt and will hopefully increase our chances  We abstained for 2 days before the basting, its quite hard to predict and I was soo worried about the  but they were actually really happy. I think it will be fine to be basted up to 40 hours post HCG injection but try putting it off for as long as possible like Emma. Good luck for Monday, we can be on the 2WW together then!

*Emma B:* 3 follies thats brilliant, hopefully that means success for you too, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you on tues!

*Wraakgodin: * Welcome also. Have you had all of your hormone tests measured? I thought I had unexplained fertility until those were measured. I recommend Zita Wests book if you want any further information. Good luck with your cycle!

*Trying4baby: * I mixed my own pregnyl, I was terrified but it was actually fine, just mix slowly to avoid frothing the mixture. As an aside whats the lister like? I am at the LWC (Harley St) and am thinking of changing if this cycle doesn't work out

*Sunshine:* Welcome, I don't have any specific examples of long cycles but i'm sure someone here can help you. Good luck!

*Julie:* Hope you feel better soon and you can start your next cycle very soon!

Fizzgig: We messed up my 1st injection too, we had to practise in an orange first! I had BMS before my scan and noone said anything!!

Marmaladeboo: Congrats on your twins that is amazing news and gives me hope to carry on with the treatment! 

Nix: Good luck with your 2nd IUI

PHEW! I think thats everyone apologies if i have forgotten anyone. As for me, I went back to work on Friday to take my mind off of the dreaded . I feel fine so far, fairly calm but not at all positive I have to say. I know I should be but I am struggling to see how this is going to work . Anyway I am going to try and pull myself together!

Take care all of you - can't wait to see how your treatment works out

Harriet


----------



## Wraakgodin

Harriet_LF said:


> *Wraakgodin: * Welcome also. Have you had all of your hormone tests measured? I thought I had unexplained fertility until those were measured. I recommend Zita Wests book if you want any further information. Good luck with your cycle!


It is funny you say that Harriet. I went to the hospital a year ago with another medical problem and they diagnosed a hormone imbalance. And do you know what they said would cure it? Do you know what their "prescription" was? GET PREGNANT!!! Apparently pregnancy resets the hormone levels and Voila! I will be cured! I thought it was a lot of nonsense at the time but I was too stunned to question them. 

I did mention this to my consultant (because I thought it might be a cause of my infertility, or least have an influence) and she thought it was strange, so she looked at my notes and there it was in black and white. It didn't say exactly what hormones were out of whack, but she said she will look into it further for me. Hopefully I will see her during my treatment and she will have some answers for me. But she didn't seem concerned enough to do more tests. She said she was just looking for the shortest and quickest way to get the desired result (ie a baby), so they will try IUI first and see if that brings up any further issues. She said they could spend an infinite amount of time doing tests, most would be a waste of time, so they are going straight for IUI!

I have just started to read Robert Winston's "A child against all odds" again, but I have Zita West's guide to getting pregnant and I will read that afterwards.

Thank again for the info, I will certainly push it with her if this cycle fails (listen to me being all optimistic!)

Got my fingers (and everything else!) crossed for you - good luck!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Wraakgodin

Is Prof Winston's book good? He is coming to our work to give a lecture and do a book signing, that book is only 3.50 - thought i might invest in it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Ladies, just a short one from me so sorry no personals...

Julie I am ok thanks hun I think I have an absess on my gums woke up yesterday morning with terrible pain and headache that just would not go, so stayed home and in bed, feel a bti better today but gums still painful, just been out for an hour with Mum window shopping and she keeps saying not to buy anything as I will need maternity clothes soon, heres hoping   

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Big get well soon hug, Lou!    Saying a   for you!

I haven't read the book before Harriet, just started it today and so far it is really interesting.  3.50 seems an absolute bargain!  The RRP is 19!!!  I would love to see one of his lectures, if you go you will have to give us a report!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## jes4

Hello ladies. 

Can I join you please? Just started first IUI with menopur. Did my first injection yesterday and have got my next scan on Thurs (CD9). Just wondering where people find it easier to inject? The nurse said i could do it in my tum or thigh. Went for tummy yesterday but thinking might try thigh tomorrow as it was quite sore. I'm not great with needles (and DH is even worse!) so hoping it will get easier the more i have to do!

looking forward to getting to know you all
jesXXX


----------



## Trying4baby

jes4  -  we are cycle buddies then as I start my first injection tomorrow, scan on Friday. Gonna go for the belly and see how i get on !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Lou – Oh you poor love .  Abcesses on gums are soooo painful.  Your Mum has such a brilliant positive outlook – I stopped buying any clothes for a few months last year, then gave in.  I have bought some tops that would do for the first few months though  .  Take care of yourself my lovely.

Emma.b – Good news about the follies (I would dream of having 3 follies) and lots of luck for basting on Tuesday. Have fun this evening too. 

Wraakgodin (Sue) – Welcome honey … I remember you as being the quiz queen .  Wasn’t sure what tx you were having (or had already had), so now I know.  Most of the ladies on here have had IUI, and we have some lovely pg ladies here to keep us motivated.  Funny you should say that you were recommended to get pg to sort out hormone problems – so was I before I had DD and I have to say it worked.  Lots and lots of luck for your scan and Tuesday and thank goodness your DH can do your jabs for you (I’m on an unmedicated cycle so I am always  to those who have meds).  We might end up being cycle buddies, because my AF started today properly.  Welcome to this lovely thread – sometimes it’s really quiet on here (usually weekends – but today has been really busy), there are some lovely ladies here who will help keep you sane (or at the least make you realise that you are saner than they are ).

Gems23 – I will be saying lots of  and sending lots of  in your direction on Monday.  I’m such a  I never noticed before that you are only just over the border in Hampshire … are you with SFC then?  Mr Fountain is back  and so I’m really hoping he can do our last tx.  It’s unmedicated, as they won’t give anyone with my FSH level any meds.  You’ve eaten really well today honey – you definitely get the halo today for healthy eating.

Trying4baby – Lots of luck with the jab and basting too honey.

Harriet_LF – Glad to hear that work helped to take your mind off things a bit honey.  Not sure what I’m going to do about work for my next 2ww (mine only lasts about 8 days anyway before AF arrives, and I only work 2 days a week).  Hope you have a relaxing weekend.

Jes4 – Welcome honey.  I’m afraid I don’t have any meds so can’t help you, but I’m sure someone will be about soon who can.  Lots of luck.

AAM – Well busy day today with lots of chores this am, then friends visiting and DH/FIL have partly built DD’s playhouse (did the patio first, cut back lots of things and then built about 80% of it.  Looks great so far.  Hoping to get out in the garden myself tomorrow to get lots done.  Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  AF arrived today and she’s being a right cow already.  Still, it means I’ll be phoning the clinic on Monday to book our scan. Not sure how I feel about this last IUI … there is so much riding on it.  Catch up soon.

’s & XXX’s to everyone


----------



## emma.b

Hi, where is everyone today?

Gems- How was your last jab? I can't wait to do HCG tonight, then no more needles (hopefully forever!). How are you feeling about the basting tomorrow? Your food diary's very healthy and sounds yummy. We were naughty yesterday and had a pizza. 

Harriet- How's the 2ww going? I hope you are feeling a bit more positive today. I'm the same though, I tend to think on the negative side to protect myself from too much disappointment. Remember there is just as much chance of you getting a BFP as all the other girls who have had success from IUI. It can happen and I really hope it happens for you 

Trying4baby- Good luck with your jab today.

Sunshine, Jes and Sue- Welcome. 

Jes- I usually do menapur in the leg and HCG in the stomach. I find the leg more painful when jabbing but it feels less bruised and sore afterwards than the stomach, if that helps!

Sue- Fingers crossed it is just a late ovulation. Can't beleive they forgot to put you on the clomid. 

Julie-We did have fun , but not til Sat am, fell asleep Fri night watching a film! Glad Af has arrived so you can start your next treatment. 

Lou- I hope your Mum is right . Are you feeling better today?

AAM: I had some good news yesterday. Got my oestrogen result back. Consultant said it meant I had at least two eggs. Really pleased as I have always been worried that my follies were empty. Had a nice day yesterday in Baranquilla, where there is a decent shopping centre. Dh bought me a dress. Today we are meeting friends in the old town for dinner. 

Love Emma.b xx


----------



## gems23

Can't stop, just a quickie and will do personals another time...

Just wanted to let you know that i did my Pregnyl jab last night (midnight) and it was so easy, no pain other than the initial prick. No more needles now!!, i am a little anxious about tomorrow but trying not to dwell on it too much.

*EmmaB-*Hope HCG jab goes well today. Great news on the oestrogen test results! .

Love to all.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Hope everyone has had a lovely day today, and that's why there haven't been so many posts.

Emma.b - That's great news hun about your oestrogen results.  Hope you enjoyed your dinner with friends.

Well, what a long but lovely day it's been today.  We've spent from 10am till 5.45pm in the garden (give or take 1/2 hour while it rained this pm  ) and it's been lovely to get so much done.  DH has built DD's playhouse/summerhouse with F-I-L and I've pruned most of the shrubs, and we gave the ecualyptus tree a really harsh cut back.  The garden looks sooooo much tidier now.  DD loves her "house" and when we asked where she wanted her things she said "I'd like a sofa there, and the TV there". .  Yeah right!  She has her play kitchen, ironing board and table and chairs out there so far.  It looks really nice sat out there actually.  So far she's pretended it's her restaurant and I had to be called Peter Pan and go and eat there ... she was called Sally.  .  

I'm working tomorrow am only, because I'm taking DD to school for her first little taster session tomorrow pm.  I'm sooooo nervous ... not even sure what they are going to do with her.  I'm hoping to get back in time with her so we can walk there and then I'll walk back to get her.  I'm really hoping that's how it'll be in September, so would like to start how we mean to go on.  I certainly could do with the exercise.

AF started yesterday so I'll be phoning the clinic tomorrow am to organise our first scan.  Here with go again.     

Right, that's enough of the "me" post.  Hope to catch up tomorrow evening & hope Lou is better.  

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Just a quick one to say hi to all   and good luck to those who are having their bastings this week, i'll be thinking of you all and can't wait for you to join the 2ww with me!

We had a nice day today visiting the various fathers - so we really did the family thing

Just a quick question - does anyone know if its ok to go swimming when on the 2WW? I am going on my hols to Devon on Friday and there is an open air swimming pool at the house we are staying at? Also any advice on any form of exercise would be appreciated

Sorry for the lack of personals will write more tomorrow


----------



## jes4

hi ladies, thank you for the warm welcome! I did my 2nd jab today - went for belly again, and it didn't hurt as much as last time - so thinking i just need to be a bit more confident about it!

gems23 - good luck tomorrow. Hope all goes well 

emmab - thanx for the advice - might try the leg on the next jab - feeling that it my be easier in my tum as i can pinch an inch quite easily so thinking i'll feel the needle less  Hope your hcg jab goes well. 

julie - hope your DD enjoys her taster session at school! I'm  a teacher (year 1 at the mo but have taught reception loads in the past) and our first sessions with the kids have always been really relaxed and just gives the kids a chance to explore the classroom environment, have a play and end with a story. Hope the school look after you and all the other parents as well! 

trying4 baby - hello cycle buddy!! how did you get on with your first jab? 

hi to everyone else. Hope you all had a good weekend. I'm in the middle of writing reports for my class, and trying to recover from an exceedingly stressful week at school (ofsted inspectors have been!). Can't believe its monday again tomorrow - could do with at least another day  

jesXXX


----------



## LillyBee

Hi ladies,
Sorry have not been on this thread for the last two weeks as have been in my 2ww and been posting on th 2ww board. Anyway, after everything went through - we actually got a  . last week. I am still in a total shock as is DH - have our first scan booked for the 2nd July. feeling Ok not too sick which is good although probably a bit early for that but boobs are mega sore and getting bigger. I am not complaining though - it truelly is a wonderful feeling.!!! will have a read though all the latest posts later and try to catch up on all the happenings.
All the hest
Lillybee


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lillybee  on your 

Jes - welcome and good luck hun  

Julie/Emma - I am back at work today feeling alot better, bit peed off as I wanted to rid my body of toxins ready to start injections a week tomorrow but couldn't help but pop painkillers this weekend.

Everybody else I hope you are all well 

P.S. KP was admitted to hospital last week with severe dehydration the baby is fine, just zapping her of everything..


----------



## leechcb1

Sorry you feeling poorly Lou - do you feel ok today?  

Lilybee many congratulations   

Welcome to all our newbies - good luck to all our basters, jabbers and testers   

Hi to all our lovely oldies (meant in the nicest possible way!!!) 

As you can tell from my post I have not caught up with everyones news - wil try and make amends throughout the day

lots of love 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech - feeling alot better thanks gums still tender, getting excited about starting injections xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Not long to go lovely - have you had your training yet or is that this week?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Training is Thursday, can't wait....  going to try and keep really busy so the time flies by.  How are you hun, is your boss still working you too hard


----------



## leechcb1

oh er missus not long at all - you gonna get dh to jab you or you best doign it yourself!!!

I'm ok - still frazzled in work but to be honest have lost all interest in it and don't want to be here - would love a job where the same rubbish wasn't sitting on my desk everyday when I came in 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless you, can't you chuck all the stuff away off your desk to get rid LOL

Going to do the jabs myself as DH won't be able to come along on Thursday and he gets queezy so best to do them myself...


----------



## carrie3479

Hi ladies, 
It has been over a year since I last made a post as we had a break from TTC and IUI. We had 1 more go left and wanted to keep it as a reserve, so that there was still light at the end of the tunnel if you know what I mean.
Well I would like to pick your brains about HPTs...
AF was due on the 13th of this month (so Friday just gone) have felt off colour for about a week, but put it down to bugs lurking about. caved in today and did an HPT. I was sure there was a very faint practically invisible line there but couldnt be sure so took it to my Dr to see what they thought. I explainerd that we had been trying for years and wondered if there was one there or if it was me going   . She had a look and said 
"well there is a very very very faint line there, but these things arent acurate and as you are only late since friday I would take it with a pinch of salt and re test in a week as its most probably a false positive"
so completely piddled on my fire. Can you get a really faint false positive if you are TTC naturally?? and should I re test in a few days

Hope you are all well, Ive had a good look through all the boards and see that there are many many belated congratulations to be give 

Corrina xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Carrie, I would definately re-test in a couple of days (if you can wait that long) are you normally late by a few days, if you can hold off until later in the week and buy a clearblue digital


----------



## carrie3479

Hiya,
I think the last time I was late was october/november of last year when I also did a test but it just stared back at me that time going "NOPE!". 
I normally get all the tummy aches back aches and grouchyness a bit of spotting and hey presto AF arrives the day of the spotting. All i have had so far is the spotting, nausea to the point of car sickness and a strong adversion to the smell of toast *blech*!!
I will def try another test in a few days, I phoned DH and he was going to go buy a heap of them but said, no I must be patient lol.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah I really hope you are pg hun, fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies - how is everyone?

I went for my blood test (day 21) last week and will be phoning for the results later.  But get this when I saw the sister after my bloods she said that there had been a cancellation to see the consultant so we are now seeing (Mr Sad he he - honestly that is his name) next Thurs instead of sept time.!!!  

Love to all Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's good news Kat, what time you ringing for your results?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I just did and the nurse said everything was ok and my tests showed that I was ovulating - roll on next Thursday.  How are you today lovely x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats good news Kat, so you could start next cycle then hun.  I am fine counting the days until I start jabbing....


----------



## Kathryne

Not long now Lou!!
I'm not too sure what the consultant will say, he might want to get my tubes checked out first - who knows!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well yes I guess that might be a good idea hey, but you never know


----------



## fizzgig

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!

Had my CD9 scan today, and I have just one follie of 19mm and lining 8.5mm, so they want me to do Pregnyl tonight then basting on wednesday...all a bit of a whirlwind!! They have arranged to baste at 40 hrs post injection - do you think this is too late? I'm a bit worried we have missed the boat to be honest, cos I feel a bit achey and mucus-y (is that a word??  ). Was thinking maybe we would give the injection a wee bit later than they were suggesting, what do you think?

thanks in advance for your esteemed advice  

love to all  

fizzgig xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

LillyBee – CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Carrie3479 – Got everything crossed for you!

Kat – glad to hear that your results are ok.  Excellent news that the appointment has been moved forward!

Fizzgig – Good luck on Wednesday!

No news here – just waiting for appointment tomorrow, then hopefully we will start the injections tomorrow night.

Sorry that the message is so short - just got in!

Hugs 

Sue


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies, 

hope you are all well, not been on for a few days, 

lou sorry to hear you were not feeling so good, thanks for letting us know about kp, give her my love 

julie how did dd get on at her taster session at school

lillybee congrats on your BFP wishing you a healthy pregnancy

big hello to everyone else, sorry if i missed you, am mega tired right now, hopefully will have more energy soon, have had no spotting today am anxiously awaiting next scan app


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Fizzgig: I think the optimum amount of time for basting after the pregnyl jab is up to 36 hours but I know some other ladies on here have had longer periods of time, maybe delay the injection a little bit  

Kat: Well done on your test results, does that mean that you'll be starting IUI soon?

Leicesterlou: Good luck with your training - hope that it works for you this time  

Lillybee: Congrats on your   BFP!

Jes: Well done on your jab - the thought of it is worse than the actual event isn't it. Where are you in your cycle now?

Emma / Gems: Have you 2 been basted yet??

Julie: Good luck with this cycle, hope it goes well for you!


I'm still waiting! Boy 2 weeks feels like a lifetime. Had grouchy stomach pains today can't decide if its AF! I hope not   wish the old bag would go away!


----------



## Wraakgodin

More                 for you Harriet

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Sue bless you!


----------



## fizzgig

Harriet - thanks for the advice hun we are being naughty and waiting a few hours later!!

fizz xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Finally made it onto FF and there's quite a bit to catch up with today.

Jes4 – Thanks for being so lovely yesterday with the comments about DD’s first session at school.  She had a great time, but I had a little  t.b.h.  She has another one next Mon pm, then we have a parent’s evening, and then we wait till September.  Hope you got on ok today & sorry to hear it’s been so stressful recently, especially with the Ofsted inspector’s having been about.

Lillybee -  - that is fantastic news honey.  No wonder you and DH are in shock, but enjoy that fantastic feeling where you just can’t stop smiling.  Take care.

Lou -  - Lovely to hear you are feeling a bit better, even if you are rattling with all the tablet’s you took.  Like you, I don’t want to take any meds if I don’t need to, but I’ve had painkillers and anti-inflammatories the last couple of weeks.  So sorry to hear that KP was admitted to hospital in the end.  Please give her my love & say I hope she’s much better soon.

Leech – Hello honey.

Carrie3479 – I think it’s supposed to be very rare that you get false positives so I’d say .  I’d still test again in another couple of days, and see if the Doc’s can check your HCG levels to see if they are going up.

Kat – Whey hey, so you get to see Mr Sad next week and don’t have to wait till September.  Great news honey.  Did you buy a tent yet?

Fizzgig – Lots of luck with basting for Wednesday, but sorry I can’t answer your questions about injections (I’m the non-med girl on here).

Marmaladeboo – Thanks honey.  DD got on ok, but I  …. No surprises there I guess.  Wow – 9wks & 2days already that’s gone quickly.  Glad to hear you’ve stopped spotting, and I remember being really tired for all my first trimester with DD.  Just go with it honey.

Harriet_LF – Glad to hear you are still sane honey.

So, for those who didn't read the bits above, DD got on ok at her first School taster session this afternoon.  I   a bit, but I would have been surprised if I hadn't.  There is only one other little one that is an only child in DD's year ... there were prams and pushchairs galore and even a pg lady.  Going to have to toughen up in September when I am doing the school run.  Booked my first scan for next Tuesday, but I'm not mentally in a very good place right now - just have no expectation for this last try to work.  Need to get positive before next week.

Right, off to get my pj's on before BB starts.  Catch up tomorrow evening.
Hope everyone has lovely day's tomorrow.
's & XXXX's


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies & newbies....just popping by to say hi as I have not checked in with you for ages.

Good luck to all those in the 2ww & everyone getting ready to start treatment    

Marmalade - wow twins...glad I am not the only one! Just when you think all those decisions are hard enough they get even harder with 2 peas in a pod  

Lou - bet you are getting mega excited to be starting your jabs.  Good luck with the jab training...once you have done one it gets easier  

Leech - hi....I know exactly how you feel...work is not important anymore and I would rather be at home.

Julie - glad DD's morning at school went ok.  It seems such as big gap to them to have to wait between the last session & then starting in September.  Keep your chin up...you may be joining those pg ladies at the school gates by Sepember  .

Lillybee - congrats on your BFP....hope the wait until your first scan does not send you too    I remember it being worse than the 2ww if that is possible!

Anyway....hi to everyone else I have not mentioned...

I am recovering from a tummy bug so off work for another week.  Just when I thought morning sickness could not get any worse I started being sick every 30 minutes overnight on friday and as DH was away I had to call my Mum to come and take DD to school on friday morning & she had to call the Dr in to me at home as I felt so sick.  Thankfully he gave me some meds to stop the vomiting which has helped so far but I am still really tired.

Anyway have a great day everyone & enjoy the sunshine if you can!

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda poor you, I was beginning to worry as we hadn't seen you for a while, catch up on that sleep hun    I am very excited this time next week I will have done my 1st jab   I really   it works this time for us 

Hey Julie - Right Mrs this must be a good omen if you going for a scan on Tuesday the same day I start jabs   Come on girl      I know its hard I have started to think I want to be at the end of this journey and know the outcome but we have to stay   that this is going to work for us    Maybe the upset of your DD situation is overclouding IUI hun, try and seperate the 2 although very easy for me to advise hey, I am here for you hun and might pop on for the quiz later  

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## gems23

Morning!

Wow, i have missed alot, this is going to be a long one...sorry.....

*Sunshine-*I cannot believe the clinic forgot to tell you about the Clomid, thats awful. I haven't had a similar experience hun but i hope your scan went well yesterday.

*Trying4baby-*I did my own Pregnyl and i was terrified too, but it was so easy and didn't hurt, only the first prick. I got DH to do the mixing, but its really easy just follow the leaflet.

*Harriet-*Thanks hun. How's your 2ww going? are you feeling more positive yet?. I could be wrong but i'm sure swimming is a no no due to risk of infection having said that though my clinic didn't say to avoid it. I was basted yesterday, so i am on day 1 of 2ww!!!!, eek!!!.

*Lou-*Sorry to hear you have icky gums, you poor thing.

*Jes-*Welcome. Are you still feeling ok about the jabs?, i see your second was easier. I found it easier in my tummy but thats only because the first time i had to do it in my thigh i hit a nerve ending and it really hurt, however the clinic said this does not usually happen so don't let that put you off.

*Julie-*Not far from you at all, do you actually live in Salisbury?. Not with SFC no but was going to, but had a bad experience with the clinic, i didn't have any treatment there but it was the way they treated me regards a treatment i was going to have, if that makes sense?. I couldn't get to see Mr Fountain though, saw one of the underdogs. I hope he can do yours too i have heard so many wonderful things about him. You have your scan next Tues yeah, you can get positive by then hun. Glad DD got on well at school taster, bless you for your little  only to be expected my sweet, .

*EmmaB-*HCG was fine, no probs at all, don't know what i was so worried about . I was really scared about the IUI cos of my awful experience with my smear but it was fine, no pain at all and it was so quick, i didn't even feel the speculum opening which is usually the bit that reduces me to tears during a smear attempt, i had to ask if he had opened it already as he started doing something else and he had, amazing!. I did find the cleaning around the cervix tickled, i had to try not to laugh and the catherter going in felt odd but not painful. Your being basted today yeah?.

*Lillybee-*Congrats on your , 

*Corrina-*Keeping my fingers crossed that you did get a BFP. Do another test in a few days.

*Kat-*Thats great news about your appt. Glad your results were good hun.

*Fizzgig-*My what a whirlwind!. I was basted 39 hrs later, i have read that you should be basted between 36-40 hours after HCG, i was worried too but i decided that they know best. I had aches and ewcm a few days before HCG too but so did EmmaB and apparently her dr said it was ok (thats right yeah Emma?), so try not to worry.

*Marmalade-*Make sure you get lots of rest my sweet.

*Amanda-*So you have had a tough time of it, hope you feel better soon.

Think i got everyone, sorry if i missed you.

*AAM-*Ok then so i was basted yesterday, no pain just a little tickle and odd feeling when catherter went in. The scans are more uncomfortbale and they are fine, it was so easy. DH's sample was very good, the "sperm guy" (not sure of prof name, lol!) said it was a very good sample, lots of motile ones. Bit of bleeding yesterday, more than i thought but still ok, just a little achy afterwards and a bit crampy today. Was worried though as me and DH and my mum had a bad arguement when we got back from clinic (due to my OCD getting way out of control) and i was sooo stressed, angry and upset. So i started worrying that we had ruined the chances of it working and getting pregnant due to me being so stressed out, i called the clinic to ask about the bleeding and also mentioned about the stress from the argument, the lab lady assured me that the stress will not stop me from getting pregnant and that if stress did stop women getting pregnant then there would be no unwanted pregnancies, she said nature will still run its course, what do you think?. Also, we thought we would BD this morning to help (clinic said the choice was ours) but i was so not in the mood and was feeling crampy so we didn't, i did worry myself with this too but then i thought well if the sperm that has been specially selected, and put in at the right time in the right place does not get the egg than no other will, lol!...what do you think?.

TESTING MONDAY 30TH JUNE!!!!!!!!!!........apparently AF is due 28th/29th but if it doesn't arrive then, lab lady said don't get too excited and i must wait to test. I hope we haven't ruined it all with the stress    .

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

[fly]Gems officially PUPO!!![/fly]

Well done for the long post and mentioning most, I did cr*p compared to you


----------



## carrie3479

Hi peeps,
Im still being strong and holding out on testing again! i think Ill leave it to the end of the week, DH is on strict instruction not to buy any HPTs even though he keeps saying "are you sure, definatly sure you dont want some" bless him! Feeling rough this morning, sick as a parrot and managed to finally get out of bed very slowly after half hour as i woke up with that horrid (tmi >>>>) watery sicky feeling in my throat and was heaving away all the way to my sons school and back! Which on a 6 mile journey is hell if your driving! The spotting has stopped had mild crampy pains last night and that "heavy" feeling but now nothing  

Trying4baby - I remember having to do the Pregnyl aswell, very nervous to begin with even though I dont mind that kind of thing but it kind of just ends up a routine, tea, toast, Jab!!

Lillybee - congrats hun  

Fingers crossed and lots of    to all of you 
sorry its not a very long post im going to have to read through and see what everyone is up to!!

Corrina xxx


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*I have to ask what is PUPO.

*Corrina-*So sorry you are feeling rough, you are so good to wait to test, i think i would have put myself in debt from tests by now, lol!.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Carrie unless you have a sickness bug your symptoms are looking very   lets hope and   it results in a BFP towards the end of the week hun    Well done for holding out on testing very strong 

Gems Pregnant until proven otherwise hun


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Ah i see, so you don't think i should worry about yesterdays stress?.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No not at all hun, are you at home?  If so get your feet up and relax.


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*So good to hear that . I am at home yes, off for whole cycle, thankfully. Mum is taking me out for coffee (decaf of course) later.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent news, so just chill out and slob on the couch until your Mum arrives or get in the garden in the sunshine that alwasy makes me relax.  Remember PMA


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Thanks hun, i was so down and didn't even want to get out of bed, but you have really picked me up, thanks my sweet, you're an angel...   .

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries I always like to try and help where I can, I am sure I will be needing everyone's help next week when I start IVF next Tuesday with all the drugs


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Cannot believe you are nearly there, only 7 days!

I am off to go and get ready before mum arrives, lost track of time, oops!. Will try and pop in later.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know, I am starting to wobble a little and sometimes want to be at the end of it, I know some girls don't even get to EC stage so I just pray I get through to the end and then pray again for BFP


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi ladies, back from holiday to a BFN   but no period yet. To tell you the truth I had expected it as I had had no early symptoms and even though last time I was pg was 20mths ago, I still remember them well.  Roll on mid/end July for IUI #2, at least I know what I'm letting myself in for this time.

Lilybee may congratulations on your BFP  

I'll never catch up with everyone, so a big wave to all!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly sorry about your BFN hun    On a positive note how was your hols?  Good to hear you looking forwards x


----------



## Greyhounds

Thanks Lou, hols good and very hot, unfortunately off work at the moment as I picked up some stomach bug or other and I'm running a temperature.  Just called the clinic to let them know about the BFN.  I take a break of 1 cycle and start again after that one.  This time next week you start on injections don't you?  Are you self administering?


----------



## leechcb1

So sorry about your BFN gillydaffodil


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly yes this time next week I will have done my first injection, I am going on Thursday at 2.30pm for a lesson on self administering  .  Sorry to hear you have picked up a bug hun, hope your soon feeling better, probably best that it worked out that you take a break and start next month with your bug  

Hey Leech - has the work disappeared yet, I came in today and have got lots more to get done not sure when my boss thinks I am going to get it all done before I am off but don't really care anyway


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Lou: I know what you mean about work - I couldn't care less at the moment, there seems to be other more important things to think about doesn't there. Good luck for your jab lesson and for the whole IVF cycle, i am sending you lots of   and   thoughts!

Gems: Welcome to the 2WW! Its so nerve wracking isn't it - I feel like I am wrapped up in cotton wool and can't do anything.

Gilly: So sorry about the BFN that sucks  

I'm trying to stay   but have had some cramping today and yesterday, I fear the old bag AF is on her way. Although its seems a bit early for cramps, she isn't due to arrive til 25th!  I hate analysing every little twinge its a nightmare. Anyway i'm going to cheer myself up today by buying myself some new jeans for my hols on Friday.

Does anyone else know if exercise is ok - bike riding, swimming, yoga??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Harriet, I am not sure about the exercise I guess if you didn't know you would do it but do you want to risk it, its awful isn't it, I would recommend you ask the clinic hun


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Lou 

Still lots of work but zero motivation to do it!!!

I've got a month to shift it and get organised as taking a week off after wedding - prob have to work a few saturdays unless get my backside into gear!!!



xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear you had better get working then hun, I know its hard I am finding it very hard knowing I will be off for a month in July/August 

How are the wedding plans going??


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi 
Can i just ask how do you all manage to take so much time off work? Thats the bit i'm finding the hardest! Have you told your companies about the treatment or are you taking hols?!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I have told my company but my Consultant said that he wanted me off work from Egg Collection and will be signing me off sick so work don't have much choice, with my IUI I took the first day off after basting and then carried on working hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks that good to know! I'd rather not tell them until absolutely necessary!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's fine everybody is different and gets on with work differently, see I have been here 9years and have a good relationship with my boss, so found it easy to tell them


----------



## leechcb1

Thanks Lou - plans are going ok - as soon as I get something to wear I will feel better!!! Invitations and flowers ordered, restaurant sorted (but not paid for!!)

Have just given my desk a spruce up as when its a mess I don't want to work - seems to have done the trick so will be marching on with it all this afternoon!!

Harriett - I was lucky that I work not far from hosp so I could nip out for my scans etc and most of teh appointments were in afternoon.  However I did tell my boss for the abandoned IUI but not for the second - think he knew what was going on as I was having days off and early darts but he never mentioned it.  I had day of basting off which was a Friday weekend to rest and then worked through 2ww 

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girlies, 

So, so sorry that I have not been on here 'chatting' for ages.  Gosh there are loads of newbies too!! I don't think I have a chance of catching up with everybody, I will have to keep an eye out and see if I can start to join in!

Hope you are all ok anyway!!

To be honest since getting our last BFN - I have taken my mind completely off having a baby, because to be honest I was getting a bit sick of obsessing about it.  Last night I had a really vivid dream that I had twin girls and I woke up this morning feeling a little upset by it all. 

We have got our appt tonight with our consultant who is obviously going to explain our options - I know one of them will be IVF but we honestly cannot afford to go down this route.  Do we have one more go at IUI?  When do you start to think enough is enough? Decisions, decisions!!

Anyway, I will definitely start checking on here everyday and joining in as I have really missed the site!

Love to you all

Nic
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - glad to hear plans are coming along but you haven't got the most importan thing your outfit      Are you shopping this weekend for it?  Glad you are more organised at work it does kind of clear the mind to get on and get it done doesn't it.

Hey Nicksy - welcome back hun, sorry about your BFN, awful isn't it.  I think the decision is yours hun as to when to give up, I guess if you can afford one more go then try it but it depends what you want to do


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

wow you have been busy chatting this morning

leech glad plans are progressing for the wedding, can i ask have you been advised when you should stop work, i hae read that with twins you should stop at 29 weeks which seems awful early to me

lou are you getting excited, not long till tx starts now

harriet sending lots of   your way, i was advised against swimming during the 2ww which was a bit disappointing as i was in Turkey with a lovely pool and blue sea, but it was worth it, also avoided baths and had showers instead, if at all in doubt don't do it

gilly sorry to hear of your bfn   

hope everyone else is well,  friend is picking me up soon i am going with her for her dress fitting, only 7 weeks till her wedding, hope the seamstress can work magic with my dress and get me into it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Marmaladeboo its not leech that is expecting twins but Amanda hun    Yes I can't wait now getting lots of mixed feelings


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

I have no chance of catching up, so will just say hello to everyone and I hope you're all OK !?

Went for my CD9 scan today and still not "cooked" yet - got 2 follies on the right side measuring about 12mm each and a few little ones on the others side.  Back in for another scan on Friday, have to carrying on stabbing till then!

I may not post much at the moment, but am thinking of you all - just got my hands full at the moment and my brain is overloaded.......not hard to do for me  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, make sure your drinking plenty of water and using the hot water bottle to help those follies

[fly]GFG GFG GFG      GFG GFG GFG[/fly]


----------



## marmaladeboo

hey lou, oops thanks, your amazing how you keep track of everyone

sorry leech got confused  but same question to amanda


----------



## Leicesterlou

I can remember the oldies but finding it harder with the newbies....


----------



## leechcb1

There is no way I could finish work in 10 weeks!!!  My god that is early - do you go to full term with twins or do you get started off early?  Amanda mentioned four week scans so maybe it depends on how much room is in there for them

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!   

I need a bit of advice.  I went to the hospital today and had my pre-drugs scan and everything looked ok (what they could see, there wasn’t much there!) and they said that I can start on the drugs tonight.  Now I have a problem, I went to the chemist this evening on my way home from work but it was shut, we thought it shut at 6pm but it shuts at 5:30, so I am without my drugs.   

Do you think it is possible to start the injections on day 6 instead of day 5?  Or is that too late?  I am going to phone the hospital tomorrow to ask them officially, but I just wondered if anyone else had started injecting that late in the cycle?  I am frantic and stressing that they will abandon the cycle because of the delay - and I am not talking to DH because it is his fault that we got there too late!  Sorry, just getting my knickers in a twist here!

Amanda – get well soon!

Gems23 – glad that the blasting went ok.  Sorry to hear about the stress, I hope everying settles down soon.  Sending you lots of      !

Corrina – Fingers crossed for you!

Gilly – sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you a big hug. 

Nicksy – good luck with your appointment.

Harriet – with regard to telling work, I had to tell my boss because they were going to send me to England this week!   I felt a bit awkward because I have only been there 6 months!  I played it down a bit and said it was only investigations though!  Me bad!    When we are busy we don’t get paid overtime but we bank extra hours to use when we have quiet periods, so I am just using my extra banked hours for treatment, so work aren’t actually losing out by me not being there - I am using that argument with them!

Anyway, love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## leechcb1

oh sue how frustrating - we were sent to the hosp pharmacy for mine - could you find out from hosp if they have one and if its open late?  Not sure about late jabs tho so best to check with them - you might need to do some ringing around to see if anywhere opens late and stocks what you need - chemist in our local supermarket is open till 8.30pm but not sure whether they would have what you need in stock.

Best of luck and try not to stress 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi!

thanks a lot for your reply  

The chemist already has the prescription because we dropped it off on Friday evening.  They said to pick it up today because it isn't something that chemists (round here) have sitting on the shelves, so I can't really go anywhere else.  We have tried phoning the hospital but because no one in the fertility department is there, no one can help us.

I have just got my fingers crossed that it will be ok.     I have waited for treatment for so long, so it is really disappointing.

Sue


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Marmalade - I was planning on leaving work at the begining of October when I will be 31 or 32 weeks.  I have read that about 60% of twins come early - at around 37 weeks so I definately want to get some rest in before that!  I am still feeling really tired and the tiredness does not seem to be getting any better although I can now go to bed at 9pm instead of before DD    I think the earlier you can go the better...I have some annual leave saved up so my first few weeks will be annual leave before my maternity leave kicks in.  If the tiredness gets too bad though you can always get signed off by the GP I guess.  Feel free to pm me if you have any other questions as its nice to chat.

Amanda x

PS....I have  fear about them being born on different days...what if one came at 11:58pm and the other at 12:30am the next morning!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda good to see you, how are you besides the tiredness hun?  I would be more worried about the birth that the times LOL, or are you going for c section?


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou...feeling a lot better now & I have not been sick for a few days thank goodness!  

I am not too worried about the birth yet although I think I would prefer a c-section but I think it all depends on how the babies are positioned when the time comes.  If one is breech then I think you have to have a c-section as it is safer.....but it would be awful to give birth normally to one & then have to have a c-section for the other which can sometimes happen.  When I see my Consultant I am going to ask for a copy of the hospital's policy on twin births so I have as much info as possible before hand.

Whatever happens I am going straight for epidural...I can not have gas or pethadine as I  react badly to it.  I was induced with DD which was awful but once I had the epidural with her it was much nicer  

I bet you are looking forward to getting started & also to your lovely time off  

X


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello, I'm looking for some help, advice and support

Had our referal appointment today, now I have my BMI down to below 30, we have been told we can start first round of IUI as soon as i start next period. 

Nurse said i would need to self administer Gonadotrophins injections, not that keen on self injecting but if it helps, only thing it all seemed to be a whirl wind, and forgot to ask about side effects or dosage etc.

It also coinsides with our short break holiday, maybe away when baseline scans are needed. I'm sssssooooooo undecided weather to cancel the holiday and start treatment this cycle or have the break and start it next month.

Period due in the next few days, should be going away on monday

Only get 3 chances of IUI on NHS.

My head is all over the place, dont know what to do for the best.

Twinkle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes can't wait to get started Amanda, I am  in the chat room if your not busy hun xx

Twinkle - I think it is your decision really hun, you won't be able to do both can you wait and have a nice break first?


----------



## emma.b

Hola Chica's

Wow! there are so many posts I don't think I have a hope of PM'ing everyone.

Amanda- Nice to see you back. 

Twinkle- Hi! It's a tough decision to make. It depends if you feel you can wait a month before starting treatment. Having a holiday would be nice. 

Kathryne- Glad your day 21 bloods were ok. Hope you can start treatment soon.

Lou- Hi, not long now! Good luck on Thursday.

Gems- Yeah, my Dr wasn't worried that I had ewcm a few days before basting. Glad you found the basting ok. Take it easy.  for 30th June

Harriet- Are you going   yet? I find the 2ww worse than the injections! Hope the pains ease off. When is your test date?

Nic- I don't know if this helps but I read the NICE Guidelines about IUI and they recommend up to 6 unstimulated IUI's and 3 stimulated IUI's. That is what made us decide to give this three goes.

Nix- It's good that you are not 'cooking' too quickly. That is why my Dr thought our first go was unsuccessful. Good luck with the scan on Friday.

Sue- I hope you solve the problem with getting the injections. 

Julie- Glad your daughter got on ok at the taster session at school.

AAM: Well I am now PUPO!!! Was basted at 12pm, 1 hour later than planned, 38 hours post HCG. Much less painful than last time. No cramps yet. Expecting to have some when I start the cyclogest tomorrow. Is anyone else on that?? Taking it very easy for now, but am flying back to UK on 28th June. I wish we didn't have to but it is for a good friends wedding. Dr has reassured me that flying is fine. Official test day 2nd July!


----------



## leechcb1

well done on basting Emma - PUPO    

you are under strict orders from your Auntie Cathy to have lots of rest and TLC 

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Cathy, I intend to take it very easy. How are you doing? Emma xx


----------



## leechcb1

I'm great thanks Emma - just ran myself a bath but got sidetracked on here instead!!!

I;m having difficulty keeping up with the thread when i;m in work so thought it best to log on tonight and see how everyone is doing.

I never had cyclogest so not sure about pain etc.  Did you suffer much last time with them?

Flying should be fine - the trip should take your mind off the 2ww anyway - hope the weather picks up for your friends wedding its poor at the moment.  How long you over for?  

Cathyxx


----------



## emma.b

Cathy- Glad you are doing well. When is your next scan? I had alot of bloating with the cyclogest last time. Maybe this time will be different! I hope it warms up at home, I am used to 90 degrees every day and have bought a strappy top to wear. We are back for two weeks this time. I'm waiting to see if I have a new Health Visiting job, if I get it I may be staying home for good.


----------



## leechcb1

Next scan is 1 July - baby has to have a fetal ecg as well as my dp and his family have heart problems -   everything OK 

Hopefully it will pick up or you'll have to invest in a shawl to wrap around yourself - we went to york traces Saturday and it peed down most of the time and was so cold - i;m sure you can bring over some of that lovely weather with you 

off for a bath and a kip - can't get to tv downstairs as he watching football grrrr   

Good luck for the job 

Have a nice night and take care 

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Amanda – So sorry to hear you’ve had a tummy bug – I had one when I was 11 wks pg with DD.

Lou - .  Bless you for your lovely uplifting post this morning.  Still not feeling very positive … would help if AF would just be normal.  Lots & lots of ,  &  for you my lovely.

Gems – Congratulations on being PUPO honey, and I’m sure that an argument won’t have caused any problems.  I’m not going to say relax, because I wouldn’t either (I’m undiagnosed, but certainly suffer from some OCD too), but be kind to yourself. Lovely to hear that you have lots of time off work to look after yourself.  I’m glad that Lou was able to help pick you up this morning – she’s such an angel.  No, honey we don’t actually live in Salisbury, we are between Bath and Salisbury, but chose Salisbury over Bath because the waiting lists were shorter and the parking easier.

Gillydaffodil – So sorry to hear about your BFN honey  and that you got sick on your holiday too.  Good to hear that you are all ready and motivated for #2 though.  Be kind to yourself.

Harriet_LF – Hope that you are really wrong about the old bag of an AF being on her way.  I’ve been carrying on with my yoga, but I’ve not been swimming or riding my bike during a 2ww (mostly coz I was feeling lazy). 

Leech – Hope you won’t have to work too many extra hours honey & please don’t overdo it.

Nicksy - .  Lovely to hear from you, but sorry that you have lots of decisions to consider and make.  We decided 3 IUI’s is really all we are going to do (and think that’s all the clinic recommend for my DX anyway).  I’m struggling to keep up at the moment – 3 pages today.

Marmaladeboo -  .

Nix76 – Lots of ’s for you my lovely.

Wraakgodin/Sue – Sorry to hear you’ve been stressing so much about your meds honey.  I’m afraid I can’t help.  Hope that the quiz this evening will have taken your mind off things.

Emma.b – Congratulations on being PUPO honey.  Take care of yourself.

AAM - Pants day at work, ended up in   because someone said I should try harder to have little one #2.  .  DH didn't get back from work till 8.30pm and I've just realised that my HRT gel has run out and I haven't got another prescription ready.  Not sure what is happening with my AF either - very strange.  Hopefully I will be back to my more   &   self soon.

's & XXXX's to you all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emma Congrats on being PUPO, sit back and relax now hun.

Julie - sorry you have had a pants day hun, hopefully today will be better and Af will be kind to you  

Leech - you were on here late last night, me and Amanda went into the chat room for the quiz but I bowled out half way as couldn't keep my eyes open 

 to all


----------



## amandalofi

Emma - well done..now try & relax on your 2ww  

Julie - hope you have a better day today.  Take care of yourself...sounds like you need some good old fashioned TLC & pampering  

Lou - I left at halftime too...it was really good fun and I will try and make it again next week.  It was a good giggle.  I am no longer a chat / quiz room virgin    

Feeling better today, so I am doing some ironing and am then planning on making some banana bread & muffins.  I have posted some of my 12 week scan pics in my gallery if anyone wants a peak.

Take care & have a nice day

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda glad you enjoyed it hun, I couldn't keep my eyes open I don't think its good I am on the computer all day then at night makes me so tired.  Love the pics, god they look big already    Are they sharing the placenta or do they have their own?


----------



## amandalofi

They seem to have their own placentas' so they are fraternal (non-identical) twins.  I am an identical twin myself though and there are quite a few sets of twins in my family.  I have a second cousin who is a twin, she is married to a twin and they had fraternal twin girls!

When we went for our scan the sonographer said that it looks like they are two boys but everything in that region looks a bit swollen at that stage so I will ask them to check again when we go for the next scan.  DH & I both decided that we wanted to know and you can not change what you get anyway so we did not see the point in waiting.  DH said that there will be enough drama when we have them without that extra surprise 

Hope your eyes have not gone square with all that looking at the computer!

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Julie: So sorry you had an awful day at work yesterday hun people can be so insensitive. Everyone keeps asking me when we will have children too  

Emma / Gems: Congrats on being PUPO! I can't help on the cyclogest, i have not been given it so far. Try and take it easy and relax

To the rest of you   hope you're doing ok.

I'm still having AF like pains!   It really feels like she is about to arrive but she is not officially due until next week. Last night I went to bed in a real sulk!!!

Have good days all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless 2 boys would be nice but I guess you will know for definate next scan   My eyes are ok, starting to wish it was tomorrow now to get moving with the injection lessons, I have booked lots for the weekend to try and keep busy and make it go faster to Tuesday    So glad your feeling better, don't go overdoing things though hun  

Harriet - sometimes the pains are you ov'ing hun, lets hope so anyway


----------



## amandalofi

Harriet - try not to worry too much....I had af pains during my 2ww and well after too    I was convinced my treatment had not worked and so had a pleasant surprise when it had.  Keep  

Not finished my ironing yet as I am too busy messing around on here...also got Jeremey Kyle on...why do so many people want to wash their dirty laundry in public?  It makes good tv though   x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda     sod the ironing hun, I love Jeremy Kyle, I think people are either really   or do it for the publicity


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks for the   thoughts, it has made me feel a bit happier!!!!  

I love JK! Especially the DNA results ones!

Amanda - your twins look great!!!

Anyway i'm off now to get on with some work!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet glad your feeling a little more   hun.

Update from KP - she is out of Hospital, came out Monday and is stopping at MIL's as she is still very weak, but she said hi to you all


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Lou I went into chat about 9.15 but no-one i recognised in there so scarpered!! One more day to go for training - how exciting  

Amanda your LO's are so cute - glad you feeling better  

Julie - I could scream with how insensitive some people are   stupid people.  You take care of yourself  

Harriet - I wouldn't worry too much about your pains I like Amanda had af pains throughout 2ww and beyond and now still around the tenth of the month (my usual cycle start date) i get af type pains - very strange!! Take care  

KP will either be getting pampered like mad by MIL or MIL will be driving her mad!!!

have a great day ladies 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry I missed you Leech, yes I think KP will be getting pampered at the moment whilst she is still weak but as soon as she starts to feel herself again will be driving her nuts


----------



## sprinkle

hi everyone...
it feels like i've been away ages!
welcome to all the new IUI-ers and hello everyone else.  As soon as I'm home I'm going to catch up with all the new postings.

Im writing from the airport lounge on the other side of the world.  I got my BFN and there were lots of tears.  At the same time, my DH and I found out the great news that our newly married friends are having a honeymoon baby. As incredibly happy as I am for them (she has endo and PCOS) I'm just sad for us  

As I've been away I didn't start my puregon, so my DH and I are going to decide if we shall do a second natural IUI this cycle, and then the puregon next. Or just try au naturel for a month and then have the 2nd one with the puregon.

Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to catching up!

Big hugs
Sprinkle


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies - I would say what a beautiful day but it hasn't stopped raining!!!
Lou - morning lovely hope you are OK
Julie - sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday....some people hey 
Amanda - they twins look gorgeous I bet you're so proud!
And a good morning to everyone hope all is well.

Just a quick question I have my consultation next Thurs does anyone have any advice on questions I should ask or things I should know?

Love Kat xx  
p.s. We are going to see my cousin tonight she gave birth to a little baby girl on Sunday - Mali (welsh for Molly)


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Kat below are some questions that you can adapt to your IUI, I would also ask what was your ov reading, was it good etc and your FSH and then ask about whether or not to have a HSG or lapdye hun



1. What were the main factors that contributed to this negative cycle?
(well you might as well start with the obvious one!!)

2. What are this clinics success rates for couples in our position (taking age and diagnosis into consideration)? And what is that statistic nationally?

3. Eggs:
a) How was the quality of the eggs? (Were they mature enough?)
b) Were there as many as you were expecting?
c) Would having egg collection a few days earlier or later help?
d) Would more monitoring during the stimulation phase help you to control my drugs better (and thus get a better result)?
e) Is there anything else that can be done to improve the eggs?
f) Can we still do egg share? /Should we consider using an egg donor?

4. Sperm:
a) How was the quality of the sperm?
b) Had the count, motility or morphology improved at all?
b.ii) Is there anything that can be done to improve this? 
c) Would we get better results with SSR?
d) Should we consider donor sperm (or ‘donor back-up’)?
e) Should we consider an appointment with an urologist? (Whom would you recommend?)

5. Embryological questions:
a) How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in the sample?)
b) How well did fertilization go? (E.g. more quickly or slowly than expected)
c) Did any fertilized eggs produce unusual results? (E.g. 3 nuclei)
d) What was the overall quality of the embryos like? 
e) How do you grade them/what is your opinion of grading vs. live baby rate?
f) Does any of this suggest any issues?
g) Could assisted hatching help us?
h) Would delaying transfer (or carrying it out earlier) have helped?
i) What is your opinion on going for blastocysts next time?
j) Can the embryologist remove the fragmentation in the embryos?
k) What do you feel the link is between fertilisation rate, embryo quality and live baby rate?
l) What is the policy with regard to freezing/frozen embryos?


6. The drugs:
a) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for down regulation? (Did it take longer or less time than expected?)
b) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for stimulation? (Did I respond too quickly or too slowly? Did I produce enough eggs? Did coasting for a few days effect egg quality?)
c) Did the trigger injection work as expected? (Should I have taken it earlier or later for better results?)
d) Do you feel I am on right drugs at the right dose or should this be changed next time? 

7. Further tests:
a) Are their any further blood/hormone tests you would now recommend? (E.g. FSH, E2, etc.)
b) Should we test for immune issues?
c) Should we test for sticky blood?
d) Should we have any further genetic tests?
e) Would you recommend having a hysteroscopy? (Why?)
f)    i) Would there be any point to do PGD?
ii) How many embryos to you need for this?
iii) What are the risks involved?
iv) Is each embryo tested for one genetic disease or 9 of the listed diseases?

8. Next cycle:
a) When can we try again? (Why then?)
b) i) Which drugs for down-regulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
e) i) Which drugs for stimulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
f) Would you recommend any additional treatment this time? (E.g. low doses of aspirin, IVIG, heparin, etc.)


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - You are a star I have printed this off and will be having a good look at what applies to me.

So how you feeling today? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries Kat, it is something I found on here a while ago and I used it to cover everything although with your IUI it is alot more simpler than IVF or ICSI.  I am fine going to injection training tomorrow at 2.30pm and then start Tuesday really can't wait now, still can't believe I start d/r on Tuesday and keep thinking something will stop it happening


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies, and what a horrible wet and windy day it is here.  Hope there is some   out there for some of you today.

Lou - Thanks for keeping us posted about KP.  Hope that she's feeling much better soon, and MIL doesn't drive her too mad. Only one more day and you'll be having your lesson. .

Amanda - What lovely pic's hun.  Glad you are feeling a bit better today.  Enjoy the baking.

Kat - Can't help with any q's ... brain seems a bit foggy today.  Can't remember what we asked.  Sorry honey.  Hope it's not too difficult seeing your cousin's baby tonight.

Sprinkle - So sorry to hear you got a BFN honey, but hope you enjoyed your hol's.

Leech - Only a couple of weeks till your next scan then hun.  Will you be putting up your scan pic's for us to oooh and aaah over?

Harriet - Sorry to hear you are still having some AF type pains ... but hope that Amanda and Leech have reassured you.

AAM - Well I really don't know what's going on ... TMI alert ... but I could do with some advice I think.  I've not started my proper AF yet ..... just very dark brown stuff and it stopped last night (again) seems to be there one day, and not the next.  I really don't think I'm pg, but I'm just wondering what's going on.  I've got my scan booked for next Tuesday so I just need her to bloomin well hurry up, visit and then bog off again.  Best thing was getting a phone call last night from someone I used to go to a baby group with, who I've found out recently has got some 2ndary IF problems and I passed my number via a friend in case she needed some support.  We had a lovely chat ... she's just started having Clomid, so I'm going to be  like crazy that it works for her.

Hello to anyone else about that I've not done a personal for .  

Hope everyone is having good days, despite the weather.
's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, I always have what you describe before AF but I guess you don't and that's why your asking hun.  I believe it is old blood and thats why it is brown, and normally for me it means af is round the corner, hope she stops playing tricks with you and gets a move on, hoover those stairs, wear those white nickers and try some good old   thats always makes her show her face.  I am glad you have found a friend close by to chat too hun, she will look to you as her IVF mentor and I am sure your friendship with grow, yes my lesson is at 2.30pm tomorrow I also need to have a routine swab so I have been waxing my lady garden and trimming ready for all her glory over the next month or so   

Got to pop out now be back in an hour or so


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou   - I usually have about a day of brown "old" blood, but this started Sat, stopped Sun, bit on Mon, bit yesterday and nothing yet today.  I don't know whether to call the clinic to change my scan now.  After sorting out my garden outside this weekend, I also need to get my lady garden in order ready for next week.  Don't want anyone getting lost now  .

Off to get DD from nursery, but hope to make it back on this pm.


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Hope you are all ok. I can't believe that you are about to start your IVF Lou - how exciting!  How many injections do you need to do? 

I will try and catch up on some personals throughout the day - here are some for now:

Julie - hiya honey - lovely to see you about - when are you having your next session of IUI?

Amanda - yes your twins look beautiful - can't believe that you can see them so clearly at only 12 weeks - are you going to find out what sex they are?

Sprinkle - sorry about your BFN hun - chin up and look forward to the next one!

Kat - all the best of luck with your treatment hun - don't worry if you forget to ask a question - just come on here (I am sure someone will have an answer for you). 

Hi to Leech, Harriet, Emma, Marmalade and anyone else I have missed   - I hope that you are all well xx

Well bit of an update from me.....

We went to see the cons last night and really got loads of useful information.  He explained that if we were having our treatment through the NHS and that if funding was not an issue he would advise us to try 3 lots of IUI and then maybe move on to IVF.  The success rate does not go down for the first 3 goes, but goes down ever so slightly for tries 3-6.  He told us that DH's sperm samples have been really excellent for both of our tries and if he had the answer to why we had not got a BFP - he would be sitting on a yacht somewhere in the med    He told us this really great thing that made us laugh - if you are trying to have a baby naturally, it is like putting millions of sperm on the seafront in Southampton and making them swim to New York through treacle.  With IUI, they get out the best swimmers and only make them swim from Newfoundland in normal water!!  

We have decided to have another go at IUI and this will start in July if my treatment does not coincide with the cons being away.  If it does, he said that anyone can do the treatment but that he would rather do it! I think I might just about be ok  

I also asked about acupuncture and he explained that they do use an acupuncture clinic and even though there is no scientific evidence to suggest it works, it obviously does help some couples - I am undecided as to whether to do this - any advice would be much appreciated!!

Anyways I think thats about it - love to all

Nic
xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Those questions are really useful thanks Lou! If this cycle doesn’t work I am considering changing clinics as the LWCs don’t seem very big on answering questions or adapting treatment. For example I asked what happens if this cycle fails and they just said phone up and start again. I was surprised that they didn’t recommend another consultation! Also my FSH is high which they seem largely unconcerned about – not sure if that’s good or bad!!!!!

Lou – looks like we are counting the days down together. AF is due Wednesday 25th and I have to test 26th! Nail biting stuff.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Hic - thanks.  I hope my appointment goes as well as yours, this is our 1st attempt so its all a little scary but very exciting!! who knows what will happen.

I am also considering acupunture but I have been having reiki sessions - love it!

Kat x

P.s Hi Harriet and good morning x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie maybe you should ring the clinic then hun   LOL about your gardens   

Nicksy - I will be doing injections to down regulate in the morning and then after 2weeks will start stimms injections at night too, so will be having lots of stabs    Love what your cons said hun    can't help with the accupuncture but if you want to give it a try why not

Harriet - less of that talk hun, we want lots of PMA       we will count down together then hun

See you in a bit girls xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Hello my lovely .  Great to hear that you are about to have another IUI and loads and loads of luck for that.  Your consultant sounds fab ... I think it's so much easier if they have some sense of humour about it all.  I've not tried acupuncture, but I think Zarzar has (although she's on hol's at the moment).  I did think about having some reflexology but I think I've left it too late.  We are hoping to have our last IUI this month ... but my AF is messing me about, and the scan I've booked for next Tues might need changing now.  .  It's likely to be the very end of June for basting, and I'm a bit anxious that I'm going to ov over a weekend again.  Oh, well, just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - I agree with Lou maybe you should ring the clinic, hopefully they will assist you!
With regards to relexology - you should still be fine to go for a session.  I am training in that from Sept.  I have just finished a diploma in body massage and anatomy & physiology - love it!


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - I found a copy of the recipe for the  banana & baileys bread & butter pudding that the ladies were talking about last night. Here is a link if you want it http://www.penguin.co.uk/static/cs/uk/0/minisites/jamieoliver/jamieskitchen_recipes_pudding.html It looks easy to make & sounds very yummy. I will have a go at it at the weekend.

Julie - I think you might be right, although my clinic used to say call on the day of first red bleeding it sounds like what you are describing is not normal for you. Give them a call for some reassurance 

Nicksy - I had acupuncture - but not whilst having IUI. I loved it and found it really relaxing and it gave me loads more energy. It is important to find a good practitioner who you can trust. Also anyone doing acupuncture should be registered or licensed by your Local Authority and they should be regularly inspected to ensure their cleanliness is up to standard. Check first honey.

Kathryne - hope you fee ok tonight. I remember finding it difficult when I saw my twin sister last year when she had her DD 

Sprinkle - sorry to hear your news. Good luck with your next cycle, its good that you can come up with a plan. I found it much easier to cope when I did that.

Hi Leech - can not wait to see your next pics when you have your next scan 

Just putting my feet up until lunch time & ten I will tackle the muffins!

X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda that link takes me to your pics hun


----------



## amandalofi

opps here's another go

http://www.penguin.co.uk/static/cs/uk/0/minisites/jamieoliver/jamieskitchen_recipes_pudding.html

x


----------



## Kathryne

Amanda - thanks for that.  I'm sure it will be hard but on the same hand I really cant wait to see them.  Its a little strange because it like she been a little omen.  Get this.... the day we found out from our GP we were having difficulties, was the day she told us she was pregnant!!  And although I wish them all the happiness in the world I have to admit i was a a little upset.  But who knows perhaps this IUI may work xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Girlies, 

I have just had a major spending spree on Amazon!  I have ordered Robert Winston - A child against all odds, Zita West - A Guide to getting pregnant and Robert Winston - A Guide to infertility.  

Has anyone read these - I know some of them were mentioned a bit further up in this thread!

Thanks muchly

Nic

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Amanda, just printed out might try it in my 2ww to pass some time

Kat - come on PMA    

Nicksy - I haven't read them but alot of women on here have, happy reading hun


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Lou - god you must be getting so excited I now I would be


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat - excited, nervous, positive, negative, basically all sorts of emotions beginning to wish I was at the end of it knowing if it had worked or not, then I get excited about starting injections, I think in a nutshell I am going bonkers


----------



## Kathryne

the things we do hey!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes the things we do, I really hope you get to start IUI next cycle and so can be bonkers with me


----------



## gems23

Afternoon ladies, my you have been chatting alot since my last visit, another long-un!!.

*Lou-*I'm  for you too, stay positive. ONLY 6 DAYS!!! 

*Gilly-*So sorry about your BFN, .

*Harriet-*It certainly is nerve wracking, i feel that cotton wool feeling too!!. I feel really redundant, it was all go go go with jabs and scans and all, and now i just have to wait!, whats that all about?!  , what a strange feeling!!!. How are you feeling?, how are we supposed to feel?, its been so long for me i can't remember!. I feel achey/crampy and my lower back and legs ache, usually AF signs, but so soon!!!, i think i am . You are day 7 of 2WW, yeah?. Not sure on exercise, although i would say no to yoga unless with an instructor with experience with pg women, my sister is 12wks pg and she was told no for yoga unless the instructor was experienced, i would call the clinic to be sure.

*Cathy-*When are you getting married hun?.

*Harriet-*For me i was signed off for the first week due to stress/fertility treatment, i wanted this week off so i could just chill and had to take it as hols. But the next two weeks we had already had booked as hols so the clinic fitted our cycle around it. We are very open about our treatment, so both our work places know. DH's work have been so good, letting him take me to every appt (i don't drive), its taken that bit of stress away. You don't have to tell them though, its your choice . Don't give up until the  shows her face!!.

*Nic-*Hello, as you prob guessed i am a newbie . I am sorry about your past BFN's. I hate those sort of dreams they can hurt so bad. Yay for your next IUI cycle, not long now then. My clinic said they encourage accupunture, although there is no scientific proof they do think it can help, i did reflexology instead, it works in the same sort of way *(i think and i hope!, Kat??).*. I haven't read them but i have got another of Zita West's and it is good, we used the vitamin advice for improving sperm, and it worked.

*Nix-*Hope Friday goes ok. Thinking of you. Use the hot water bottle/wheat bag and drink lots of milk and 2L of water, grow follies grow!!! .

*Sue-*Not sure about the jabs hun, sorry .

*Amanda-*Glad the sickness is easing and you are feeling a bit better. Going to have a nosey at your scan pics .

*Twinkle-*I am not good with needles, but honestly its a breeze. Once you get past the thought of it you will be fine. The thought of it is much worse. The only side effects i had on Puregon was a very bloated tummy, tearfullness/mood swings, skin sensitivity increased, ovary pain and i think that was all. I had to get my BMI down to 35, i started at 37.5 but luckily had been dieting before my appt so didn't have far to go, i did it with Weight Watchers. I have put some back on due to the treatment now though, oops!. I wish i had even one go on the NHS!, you are lucky hun. Do you think you would benefit from the break first or would you spend the whole time worrying about the up and coming treatment?.

*EmmaB-*I am confused as to why my clinic have said to test on 30th June (cd2 but AF is due 28th/29th, surely that is too early to get AF?, i was basted on cd14 16th June, argh going  already!!. Not on Cyclogest, what is it?. Take it easy hun. Are you doing/eating/drinking anything special on your 2WW?.

*Julie-*Thanks hun, how did you cope when DD was born with your ocd?, if you don't mind me asking, i do worry sometimes about it. Someone actually told you to try harder to have your second little one?!?!, how rude!!, i am so angry at that person!!!,   . Hope Clomid works for your friend . Can't help with the AF question, haven't had enough to really know .

*Sprinkle-*Sorry about your BFN hun, .

*Kat-*I love the name Mali, so beautiful, stay strong during visit hun . I love reiki too, so relaxing.

Sorry if i missed anyone or anything .

*AAM-*Today i am day 2 of my 2WW, i feel achey/crampy in my ovary region and my lower back hurts, is this to be expected?, is this still from the IUI. Cos i know that i couldn't be pregnant yet cos of implantation not having happened yet, so what is this?, is this AF signs already!. Argh!!!!!!!!! . Also, in case you did not read the above....I am confused as to why my clinic have said to test on 30th June (cd2 but AF is due 28th/29th, surely that is too early to get AF?, i was basted on cd14 16th June, argh going  already!!.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I know how you feel Lou I think I’m starting to go insane too!!! I’m also pretty convinced that time has come to a stand still!

Nic: I have read the Zita West book and its good. I haven’t read any of Prof Winston’s but he is coming to my work to give us a lecture so I’ll let you know what it was like.

Kat: Well done for having a PMA and thinking your cousin is a good omen! 

I just saw my oldest friend and found out she is pregnant for the 2nd time, both times she has conceived really easily.  I am pleased for them but also a little bit upset. I seem to be surrounded by babies and pregnant people this year. I am hoping that like Kat she is going to be my good omen.


----------



## Leicesterlou

AH Harriet    its awful isn't it when these people conceive so easily....

Gems - thanks for the PMA hun, try not to over analyse everything, the pain is probably ovulation hun, just put your feet up and relax


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Gems & Harriet,

Hope you are both ok - thanks for the advice on the books - I can't wait to get them now.  When I have finished with them, I will be more than glad to post them to anyone - we could have a little book sharing club!!

Gems - you are so good at personals - well done you
xx


----------



## Kathryne

Gem - Im sure everything will be fine but if you are a little concerned ring the clinic Im sure they will help  
Harriet - You are right everyone is pregnant and hopefully it will be us this year too!!!    
Nickys - Book sharing club sounds fab! what a great idea


----------



## gems23

Thanks muchly all.

*Lou-*I am being an  now i bet, but i thought ovulation happened on day of IUI?, isn't that why we have IUI on a certain day. Now i am confused.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gems IUI is on or around ov hun, I have mine and was given pregnyl to ensure I ov.  Basically you are monitored with scans as to how big your follies then when they are getting bigger (size depends on clinic) and then test your wee everyday with OPK when you get your surge you go in that day/day after (depending on clinic) for IUI, hope this makes sense?


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Thanks hun. I was never asked to do ov tests, i was just told to do Pregnyl at a certain time then come in for IUI 39hrs later. I just know this cycle is screwed!.

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gems don't panic hun my IUI was completely natural and the pregnyl was given by the nurse just before IUI, maybe this is why it didn't work for me, who knows....  I am sure you will be fine, if you are taking pregnyl then going in after it will all be timed correctly


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Thanks hun, phew i am calm now, must not stress, must not over analyse!...i am trying but its so hard!.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know its hard Gems, I found it hard last time and this time starting to get anxious and don't start jabs till Tuesday    PMA PMA PMA           

Spreading the baby dust to all...


----------



## gems23

*Lou-*Thanks my sweet. And to you...      .

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I completely understand how you feel, I over analyse everything as well! Just keep on having lots of BMS to ensure there are plenty of the little men around!


----------



## gems23

*Harriet-*We haven't had any BMS since way before the IUI, clinic said it was up to us. TBH i am worried to as i don't want to upset anything in there lol! and thought well if those specially selected men put in the right place at the right time cannot get the egg then no other is going to have a chance!. This is so stressful, i could cry! .

So sorry i am being such a pain in butt .

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Gems, don't worry honey - I have the same anxiety about the pregnyl and ovulation.  I always think it has already happened but the cons always advises that it is perfect timing.  Apparently you can be basted anthing like 30 -40 hours after taking pregnyl.  I was always basted around 36 hours after!

Hope that helps
xx


----------



## gems23

Thanks Nic.

I think i may have to steer clear from here for a while cos otherwise i am going to drive you all crazy and you will end up dreading my messages . 

Thanks to you all for your support though and i wish you all the luck in the world.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems23 - Lots of        for you honey.  I'm a terrible over-analyser in my 2ww, so don't worry my lovely, you are amongst people who are just the same as you.  I'll be totally honest about how I coped with DD, and my OCD.  I really struggled to start with.  The lack of routine and sleep deprivation were really tough to handle, and I got fanatical about timing her feeds (when I was b/f especially - I had a notebook that I wrote every feed into), and then got fanatical about sterilising and making up her bottles.  I was obsessed about the way her clothes were organised and how her change bag was sorted.  As she's got older I have eased up a bit, but with my early menopause the anxiety can get me a bit sometimes.  Can I be really cheeky and ask if you have been diagnosed with OCD, and if so, how they did it?  

Well ladies, thanks for all your advice about calling the clinic.  Still no more bleeding, and so if that's still the case tomorrow I might just do a pg test to be certain (especially as I'm having a filling on Friday). Then, I'm taking m-i-l to the same hospital for an operation tomorrow, so I can pop in to have a chat and if necessary change the scan appointment.

Lots of  around for all of us today, so I'm going to sprinkle some more.


----------



## Nicksy

Don't stay away Gems - thats what we are all here for!!  I know what I am like during treatment (a bloody nightmare!!)

xx

PS Lou, have you manged to do an up to date list of where everyone is with the treatment or is it a bit of a nightmare??  If you need any help, let me know
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I haven't done a list since I lost my FIL, shall I start one again?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, 

Only ifs not too much trouble - I am sorry about your FIL - bloody hell, you have had some bad lick - I feel some good luck coming your way very soon xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I bl**dy well hope so      I will find the old list and update what I know now


----------



## Nicksy

Arrh thanx Lou - I used to find it really helpful xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - You are an   for doing that list ... it must be a nightmare to keep up to date now there are so many of us.  .

Nicksy - Not long till your anniversary then my lovely.  Anything nice planned?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Girls please PM me your updates, sorry I got behind with this

*Starting treatment * 
Leicesterlou - ES - IVF d/r'ing 24th June EC w.c 21 July
Julie Wilts - scan 24.06.08
Nicksy - ??

*On the 2WW* PUPO 
Harriet - test date 26th but AF due 25th and she is usually as regular as clockwork
Gems - test date 30th June
Emma.b - test date 2nd July (2nd IUI)

*Inbetween treatment* 
Kathryne - had all blood tests appt 26th June with consultant

*IUI Bumps * 
Leech scan - 20week scan 1st July 2008
Amandalofi - TWINS 20 week scan booked for 22nd July 
Chocolatellie - Natural BFP
Kittenpaws - BFP
Marmaladeboo - BFP


----------



## gems23

Ok so i didn't stay away for long, can't seem to . Lets count that as a crazy hormonal moment, never to be spoken of again, lol!.

*Julie-*Thanks for the hugs, i'm so needy of them. Feeling very tearful. A for the OCD, I was diagnosed about 6 years ago, although i can remember when it first started to interfere with life, i was about 9/10 yrs old. I went to my doctor cos i couldn't cope anymore and wanted help. He asked why i thought i had it, i explained and he agreed. I was then referred for an assessment for CBT, was later approved for CBT but the women knew nothing about OCD  so i didn't go back. We then moved house a while later, so i moved doctors, i was sent for CBT, better this time, really helped and i was also put on Prozac, didn't like being on drugs though so came off them too early. Everything calmed down, until recently (the last 5 months or so), i went back to drs as i again couldn't cope, was put on anti-depressants specifically for OCD and only came off them becasue of IUI, so since coming off the pills i have been referred for CBT again, assessment on 21st July. My OCD is mainly checking (physically and verbally) and contamination issues (food poisoning, fears of contracting HIV etc).

*Nic-*Thanks hun.

*Lou-*Thanks for the list.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gems thats what we are here for hun, to help and support and for big group hugs


----------



## gems23

Thanks Lou,  .

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Gems: Don’t worry at all, I personally love your messages and makes me feel less alone. It can be so difficult when you are surrounded by pregnant ladies! I have had BMS since the basting, I figure it can only increase my chances, bit like buying loads of raffle tickets!!

Lou: Thanks for doing the list you are a star! My test date is 26th but AF due 25th and she is usually as regular as clockwork!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks hun.  I wonder how ChocolateEllie is getting on ... was just thinking about her earlier.

Gems23 - Thanks hun for being so open and honest.  .  I'm feeling quite   this afternoon too, which is why I am sure my AF will be arriving properly very soon.  I do the most ridiculous things like not being able to just throw a crisp packet away ... I have to fold it into a tight triangle.  It must be really tough for you having anti-depressants, and then having to come off them for your tx.  .  I used to just take "Kalms" but stopped as soon as we started ttc.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Can I please be added I have had all my blood test and we have our appt next thurs with consultant.

Thanks xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have updated, got to go as got to meet with somebod my boss has forgotten about


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie,  I think DH and I are just going out for lunch on Monday for our anniversary.  WE are having our kitchen ripped out next week and walls knocked down - I am dreading it but can't wait for the end result!!

xx


----------



## gems23

*Harriet-*Ah thats sweet of you, i am glad my messages are helping you . Thanks for the BMS advice.

*Julie-*No probs hun, i used to be really secretive about my OCD, but just recently i have started to open up, its amazing how many people suffer from it, it helps you feel less ashamed i find. I am ok with rubbish except envelopes, checking and checking that they are empty. It was tough coming off the anti-depressants and my ocd has livened up because of it but not as much i as thought it would do. At my worst point, when DH used to have to leave work before me and a work friend collected me for work, i could not leave the house without my mum coming over to our house and "helping" me out the door, then driving off before my work friend saw her. If you ever need to talk about your ocd i'm here for that too.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Have any of you with OCD considered seeing a homeopath, I saw one for my flying fear and she really helped.


----------



## emma.b

Hi Gems- Just wanted to give you a big . Your test date sounds fine, it should be around when AF would normally be due. My Af is due 1st July and my test date is 2nd July. I didn't have to do OPK's during my cycle either. Because we had the follicle tracking they knew the follicles were at the right size for ovulation. When the follies are between 16-22mm they give you the HCG (Pregnyl). The eggs would have then be released within 36-40 hours after that, which is when the basting takes place. I didn't have BMS during my first cycle for the same reasons as you but this time we are going to. The cramps are normal after the basting. Remember your insides have been messed around with a bit. You may still have some soreness in your ovaries where they have been stimulated by the drugs, or you could be crampy from the catheter used for basting. It won't be due to AF because you have only just ovulated and as you say implantation won't have happened yet. I have been feeling sore and crampy too, I think Harriet has as well. I can understand all your anxieities as I was just the same during cycle one. Read my diary (Emma.b's 1st IUI), I was  !, used to wake up at 4am every day stressing about it all. Remember the whole reason we have FF is to support each other so don't ever feel like you are being a pain. We have all been there, so don't disappear or else !

Take care and try not to worry (easier said than done I know)
Love Emma.B xx


----------



## gems23

*EmmaB-*Thank you so much , things are much clearer now, feeling much more positive. I guess we could have some BMS, it may be too late now and i'm not sure i want to but i may kick myself if we don't . I seem to be having what looks like ewcm again!, have you had this post IUI?. I am going to have a nosey at your diary, thanks. Glad my test date sounds normal, i am still confused but i guess i just need to trust its ok.

*Harriet-*I haven't thought of homeopathy no, maybe i will look into it. Thanks hun.

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Has anybody done the temperature charting after IUI treatment - if so what should you be looking out for?  I have never tried this and when I have googled it, it all seems to complicated - can anyone let me have an idiot guide??  

Cheers


----------



## emma.b

Hi Gems- It's hard to decided re BMS, we decided not to first time because we thought it may upset things, but this time we are just trying a different tactic. I think whatever you decide to do ,if the IUI doesn't work (fingers crossed it does), you will wish you had done the other, so you can't win either way! That is why we all go  
I have just been to loo (sorry tmi) and have also got the ewcm. The cervix is full of mucous like that at ovulation time. The ewcm we are having now is not because we are only just ovulating but it is from where the catheter has loosened it all (if that makes sense). I had the same after my lap and dye and my first IUI. First IUI mine was blood and mucous but this time just the ewcm. (Nice!!). Everything you are experiencing sounds normal. I know it is all confusing, can I help you anymore re: understanding your test date?
Emma x

Nic- Have never done temp charting, sorry x


----------



## Harriet_LF

I have not tried it post IUI but I have done temperature charting whilst we were ttc naturally. Basically after ovulation your temperature should rise, it can be as small as 0.1 degree, it should stay elevated during your luteal phase (post ovulation) and will remain elevated if you are pg, if you are not your temperature drops significantly when the egg has gone. It’s the egg that releases progesterone which causes the temp rise. Hope that helps. You need a basal body thermometer


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Harriet, so the good old digital thermometre that I have got won't work?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi everyone!!!  

I phoned the hospital and they said to start the injections and we will see what the result is on Monday, hopefully everything will be ok and the one day late start won’t make a big difference.  I am stressing a lot less about it now, I didn't get much sleep last night!

Harriet – sending you a big anti-AF hug.

Leicesterlou – that is a brilliant post!  I think it will be helpful to everyone.  I will print it off later.  Thanks!! 

Julie Wilts and Gems – sorry I can’t offer any advice, I just wanted to wish you both well (and send lots of hugs).  Gems, no probs about driving me crazy, I am already there!  Post here if you need support, or just need to talk/rant – that is what we are here for.

Kathryne – I have been having Reiki treatments for a while now – I love it too!  I am on my first round of treatments as well, I know what you mean about it being so exciting but scary at the same time!!!

Nicksy, I have 2 of those 3 books on my bedside table at the moment!!  I am trying to do all the research I can – as if being on here for hours each day wasn’t enough!  I have only read the first chaper of A child against the odds and it has been quite a while since I read the Zita West book (so I thought I would re-read it) so I can’t give you much info.  

So first injection tonight - eeek!  Anyone else at about at the same time in their cycle?

Sue  


    to all.


----------



## Harriet_LF

no and I could only find mine on the internet


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sue - I know Reiki is fab I totally relax and enjoy!
Do you have any advice for my my meeting with my consultant next week lovely  

Kat xx


----------



## gems23

*EmmaB-*You are so right about BMS and if i get a BFN i will wish i had done the other. So i am going to go with my gut instinct and that is to leave well alone. Glad to hear you have the ewcm and it is normal, another stress lifted . After you explained about it, it makes sense to have lots of it, thanks. The bleeding stopped yesterday morning. The confusion i have over my test date is not so much the test date cos that is cd28 and makes sense being 14 days post ov, but the fact that she said AF is due on cd 26/27, i can't understand how AF could be due so early, cd26/27 just seems far too early?. I have never had two cycles in a row other than the one time i ov'd on Clomid so i am unsure, but that was a 30 day cycle. Thanks hun, .

*Nic-*I have done temping before when taking Clomid and i have to admit it causes so much stress, making sure you take it at the same time, making sure you don't move before taking it and all the things that can affect it, i would advise against it hun its too much when you have all the other stress too.

*Sue-*Glad you got your meds sorted and it won't make a difference starting late. Thanks for your support hun. You will be fine with your injection tonight .

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gems23

Wow, where is everyone??

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm here hun.  Just finished my dinner.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems23 - Just wondered if you were going to do a 2ww diary.  I found mine really useful last time. 
It's all gone very quite on here now.
X


----------



## struthie

Girls please PM LeicesterLou your updates

*Starting treatment * 
Leicesterlou - ES - IVF d/r'ing 24th June EC w.c 21 July
Julie Wilts - scan 24.06.08
Nicksy - ??

*On the 2WW* PUPO 
Harriet - test date 26th but AF due 25th and she is usually as regular as clockwork
Gems - test date 30th June
Emma.b - test date 2nd July (2nd IUI)

*Inbetween treatment* 
Kathryne - had all blood tests appt 26th June with consultant

*IUI Bumps * 
Leech scan - 20week scan 1st July 2008
Amandalofi - TWINS 20 week scan booked for 22nd July 
Chocolatellie - Natural BFP
Kittenpaws - BFP
Marmaladeboo - BFP


----------



## struthie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146455.msg2229753#msg2229753


----------



## Julie Wilts

- First on the new thread.


----------



## gems23

Second!!!!


xxxx


----------



## gems23

*Julie-*I wasn't going to do a 2ww diary no, maybe i should though. Can i PM you an OCD issue please? cos its destroying me right now, i wouldn't mind another opinion.

BTW: (.)(.) mega sore!.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems - I didn't do a 2ww diary when I was ttc naturally or on my 1st 2ww, but found it quite helpful on the 2nd one.  Just gave me somewhere to get some thoughts out.

Feel free to pm me hun, I'm up and about till BB is finished  .
X


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun, have PM'd you. 

xx


----------



## gems23

Just thought i would add these....some poems i have written....

*I Ache*

I ache, like I've never ached before
I feel I've lost you before I even have you
I miss you
A million and one tears fall down my cheeks
Each tear is shed for you
For not having you
For not being able to love you
For the smile I'll never see
For the footsteps that'll never be
For the first tooth
The lock of hair
The love you'd give

For being denied&#8230;

Am I doing something wrong?
Or is it just not meant to be?
Do I want too much?
Do I pray too hard?
Or not enough
Do I cry too much?
Why?
Why am I denied?
Why me?

*I Cannot Fight Anymore...A moment with OCD*

Your constant mind games confuse me,
I cannot make sense of anything, 
my thoughts spiral out of control,
not believing, not understanding,
and with every word spoken, my body trembles,
my heart beats faster and I panic,
with every breath taken out of place, with every wrong movement or look,
my body becomes uncontrollable, my mind races,
I can't breathe, I can't think, 
I try to focus but everything is a blur,
nothing makes sense, nothing.
I'm scared that I will be stuck in this forever,
frightened that there is no way out,
sometimes I can only see one way of escaping,
a selfish but desperate act,
but I can't for the same reasons that I want to, 
nothing is logical.
I feel so weak and exhausted,
I have no strength left, I cannot fight anymore.

*Soul Mates*

You know what I want to say before I even think it,
you hold me before you can even see my tears,
you laugh with me before I even make a sound,
you know me like no other, 
as I do you.

You love me so unconditionally, 
you trust me with all your heart,
and you are always by my side, 
as I am you.

You know all my little ways,
and you understand me,
you except for what I am,
and yet you still say I'm perfect,
as I do you.

*Rest In Peace Our Little Boy* (Our first cat Charlie, had to go to sleep July 2007)

Our little boy,
you were so tired,
your little body couldn't take anymore,
you had no strength to fight,
you wanted to be free,
free from all the pain.

You wanted to be you again,
not just an empty shell,
you wanted your days to be fun again,
not full of sadness and pain.

It was your time to go,
and we hurt so much,
but you hurt no longer,
this is why we had to say goodbye,
so you could be at peace.

We still hurt,
and always will, 
we love you,
always have and always will,
we miss you so, 
and always will,
but we set you free,
just like you asked us to,
we gave you back your life.

Your paw prints are imprinted in our hearts forever,
and nothing will ever erase them,
there will always be a special place for you,
You stole our hearts,
and you can keep them for eternity.

Our little boy,
we will never forget you,
rest in peace,
and one day we will meet again.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

They are lovely and really touching, Gems.  You have a real talent there.

Sue


----------



## zarzar

Hi all, i'm back from my lovely holiday 

I can't possibly catch up with everything so if there is anything important happened can someone let me know please 

Hope everyone is well..I'm getting back into the swing of things now. I had my first reflexology session yesterday and i'm going to have them weekly up until basting for this cycle.

Hi to all newbies and good luck with your tx. Anyway i will hopefully catch up with you all later

Take care

Zarzar


----------



## amandalofi

Morning ladies...hope you are all well.

Gems - I love your poems....they brought tears to my eyes.  They are beautiful.

Zarzar - glad you had a lovely holiday.

Julie - another BB fan....I love it  

Have a nice day everyone.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  well I feel sick and my lesson isn't until 2.30pm today  

Hope you are all well


----------



## Nix76

Morning all,

Just checking in so I don't lose you.

Lou - good luck today !!  What are you going for - needle training ??

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, yes needle training and a swab apparently needs to be done just before I start incase I have been sleeping around    even though I haven't its guidelines...  How are you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls not sure how to change the first one 

*Starting treatment * 
Leicesterlou - ES - IVF d/r'ing 24th June EC w.c 21 July
Julie Wilts - scan 24.06.08
Nicksy - ??
Wraagodin - injections start tonight, app Monday to see how things are progressing

*On the 2WW* PUPO  
Harriet - test date 26th but AF due 25th and she is usually as regular as clockwork
Gems - test date 30th June
Emma.b - test date 2nd July (2nd IUI) 
Fizzgig - test date 3rd July

*Inbetween treatment* 
Kathryne - had all blood tests appt 26th June with consultant

*IUI Bumps * 
Leech scan - 20week scan 1st July 2008
Amandalofi - TWINS 20 week scan booked for 22nd July 
Chocolatellie - Natural BFP
Kittenpaws - BFP
Marmaladeboo - TWINS BFP


----------



## leechcb1

Lou you are bound to be nervous - but its the first step on the road that will bring you the joy you deserve 

Try not to worry about it too much today   

xxxx


----------



## gems23

Morning,

Thanks for your comments about my poems , i'm glad you liked.

*Zarzar-*Welcome back hun!. Glad you enjoyed your hols.

*Lou-*You will do great hun. I know its scary but take some deep breaths and you will be ok, try not to worry too much.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Leech, I know what you mean and I really do pray it works this time  

P.S. love the new ticker  

Gems - thanks   hope your feeling better today hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning girls

Zarzar: Welcome back from your hols

Gems: I love your poems you have quite a talent

Lou: Good luck today, I’ll be keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you.

Well my AF like pains seem to have eased off a little bit – not sure if that is a good or bad sign, this time next week my 2ww will be over!  Has it really only been a week since basting?!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet thanks for the kind words, the 2ww really drags doesn't it hun


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope everyone is OK

Lou- Good luck with this afternoon I'm sure you will be fine  
Julie - Hope you are OK today lovely
Zarzar - Hope yo had a great hols
Gems - Love the poems like everyone else I think you really do have a talent  

Good morning to everyone and I hope you have a fab day!

I'm feeling a little strange today perhaps its just me being paranoid....but AF was due yesterday and I'm always regular as clockwork.  The funny thing is I don't feel like AF is coming but I have a really strange taste in my mouth almost like the taste of a mouth ulcer and a tooth filling mixed together! god I think I'm going crazy  

Kat  xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat could you be pg?


----------



## leechcb1

Lou - that ticker is meant to frighten me everyday into getting my act together and getting things sorted!!!  ps its not working yet!!

Kat - wouldn't that be lovely   

Welcome back zarzar 

Harriet the 2ww is torture and feels like 2 months - hang in there 


xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - LOL what else have you got to sort out?


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I doubt it we have been trying for 3 years and nothing has happened.  Perhaps just coz I've been a little stressed and busy AF is a little late.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You never know hun, the funny taste


----------



## Harriet_LF

Kat maybe you should do a HPT!


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I do have one at home but to be honest I'm a little scared. If AF doesn't arrive by the time I leave work today perhaps I will do a the test tonight god I really am going


----------



## zarzar

Kat do the test!!! hat would be such fantastic news if you were pg..It has happened before Chocolate Ellie got a natural bfp before she was due to start iui  

Leech tell all about the wedding..What are you wearing? is it going to be the small affair that you wanted?

Lou good luck for today   that it goes OK for you

Hi Amanda how are you feeling? love your scan pictures 

Hi Harriet and Gem hope you are feeling OK..The 2ww definitely feels like a lifetime. keep   though

Hi everyone else..well I'm up to my eyes in housework and washing and the weather is going to be pants so my house looks like a launderette


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Zarzar did you have a nice break hun?


----------



## Kathryne

Ok Zarzar just for you I'll do the test tonight he he! 
How was your hols xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

OMG Kat, you could have a natrual pg, I am so excited now, do you have internet access at home can you post and tell us the result?


----------



## Kathryne

I do Lou but I really would'nt get too excited I bet lovely AF will show u ptoday    I will email tonight and let you know xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Kat - I hope it is a natural BFP - imagine if you didn't have to go through IUI and stranger things happen at sea!!  

Lou - Are you injecting yourself or is DH doing it?

Zarzar - welcome back hun - glad you had a lovely holiday!

Hi Amanda, Harriet, Julie, Leech, Gems and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all well today.  The sun is trying to shine up here today!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I am doing them myself DH gets quite squeemish


----------



## Kathryne

Well I went and saw my cousins little newborn last night (Mali) and I have to be honest she is beautiful.  I did feel a little strange being surrounded by so many pregnant women but on the whole I felt ok

Hi Nicksy x


----------



## zarzar

Good luck Kat


----------



## Kathryne

Oh well lovely AF jus showed up - false alarm!!  
Never mind roll on thurs when we go to see the consultant xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless Kat, after nearly 5yrs everytime she shows it still gets me


----------



## Kathryne

No worries. I kinda knew she was on her way I would never be that lucky. xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

oh Kat thats so irritating, i hate the old bag!


----------



## zarzar

so sorry Kat  glad that you are feeing positive about thursday

I'[m off to DD new school in a mo. We get to see her classroom and meet her teacher that she will be having in September  Can't believe she will be going to school full time soon


----------



## Kathryne

They grow up so quick don't they Zarzar. xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Okay the AF like pains are back - this is all so boring now!!


----------



## leechcb1

Kat sorry honey  

Woo woo zarzar is that you and your dishy hubby on your jollies!!! Your drinks look yummy!!!

Harriet - they will come and go sweetie - I still get them now even at 19 weeks pg - there is all kinds going on down there at the mo - so   thinking that its your little eggies meeting the little swimmers and settling in     

Zarzar - wedding is 19th July - we have a quiet reg office with family then having a buffet and a drink in a local restaurant with a few more family and friends - is not as intimate as I hoped but keeps everyone happy!!  

Got back late from lunch and missed Lou - lots of love and luck Louise  
xxxxx


----------



## zarzar

Leech you have made DH blush    The drinks were lovey. I think it was called a venitian lagoon.can't remember what was in it though

Your wedding sounds lovely and i'm sure you will have a fantastic day


----------



## leechcb1

You're both gorgeous!!!

Just need to shoe horn myself into an outfit now and I'll be done!!


xx


----------



## emma.b

Hi
A bit of good news for me today. Found out I got the Health Visiting job in Bridgwater. Looks like I'll be leaving Colombia a bit earlier than expected. Home on the 28th so going in then to sign paperwork and have occy health check. I'm hoping they'll let me start mid/end August as my return flight here is already booked for 11th July. Imagine if I get a BFP, bet they will be P****d off with me! But who cares a BFP is more important than anything else. Lets hope this is the start of a run of good luck! 
Emma.b x


----------



## amandalofi

Emma on the new job....fingers crossed for you!

Lou - Hope the training went well  

Kat - sorry AF showed....fingers crossed that the next cycle will be the one!

Everyone else Hi & hope you have had a lovely day.

Amanda x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi girls

Just popping on to say Hi to those who were around when I was doing iui a few weeks back.  I do check on every so often to see what the news is, but mainly I'm chatting on the secondary thread these days.

Amanda - Glad you're doing ok, hope you're looking after those twinnies - I can't believe you're 20 weeks already!

Julie - How are you doing? You're being very patient waiting for treatment.

Kittenpaws - How are you, hope the sickness is a bit better.

Lou - Hope the needle training goes ok, it's not too bad honestly. Hope the treatment goes well and you get your bfp really soon.


I went to see the consultant last week who has suggested a lap and hyst to check me out inside so I'm just sorting all of that out at the mo. It's good to have something positive to work towards, I'm hoping that he finds something which can be put right.

Love to you all

Faithful x


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,

hope you are all well,

lou hope training goes well, im sure you will be fine

zarzar welcome back, glad you had a good holiday

leech can't believe its only 1 month till your wedding, are you getting nervous

big hello to everyone else, will catch up later x


----------



## emma.b

Faithful- Glad you are feeling positive about the laparoscopy, I hope you get an appointment soon and that it gives you some answers.

Lou- How did the training go? 

Marmaladeboo


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – sorry to hear that AF has turned up.  Hope everything goes well next Thursday.

Zarzar – Welcome back!  Hope you had a nice holiday.

Harriet – sending you big hugs.  I am sure leechcb1 is right and it is just things settling down.

Emma B – congrats on the job!  

Not much going on here today.  I am feeling a bit queezy, not sure if that is a side effect of the drugs.  

Blimey - there were a lot of posts today!  Sending everyone lots of     

Sue


----------



## zarzar

OMG marmalade i didn't know you were having twins...Yay that is fantastic i'm so pleased for you 

Leech you will look stunning and radiant on your wedding day don't worry about that 

Emma congrats on the job. well done thats really good news. I bet you will miss the lovely weather though its pretty naff here at the mo 

Faithful   how are you? glad that you have something positive to focus on. Hope you get good news after you have had it done 

I just found out that my friend had a baby boy today (Finlay) i'm really pleased and am trying to have positive thoughts. i'm thinking that will be me soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sorry I've not been around today at all.  Was much longer at the hospital for m-i-l's operation than I expected, but she's doing ok now.  Sorry the personals are going to be short and sweet.

Lou - Hope the training went ok and that sicky feeling has passed.  .
Zarzar - Welcome back my lovely.  
Emma - Congratulations on the job.
Leech - Only 4 weeks honey. How exciting.
Faithful - How lovely to hear from you honey. .  Was wondering how you were getting on.  Lots of luck for your lap and hys.
Kat - So sorry to hear that your AF was playing tricks on you.  .
Harriet - Lots of  for you my lovely.  I remember both my 2ww's seeming so much longer.
Gems23 - I've pm'd you.  The poems were lovely honey.  .  Hope you have been more relaxed today.
Amanda, Marmaladeboo, Nicksy, Nix 76 - Hello lovely ladies.  Hope you are all ok.

So, first things first I did an HPT and it was  , which I wasn't really surprised about.  So I popped into the clinic today and saw one of the lovely fertility nurses there.  I explained what was going on, and that it's day 29.  She still wants me to go for a scan on Tuesday (she said it wouldn't hurt whatever was happening), and if my AF still hasn't arrived by then, they would do a blood test.  Just don't know how I feel.  Really weird.  I mean, I've had long cycles before (a couple in the last 18 months), but generally they are always 26 days max.  

I'm working tomorrow am, then have a filling at the dentists (), so hope to catch up in the afternoon.

Take care all,
's & XXX's


----------



## gems23

Evening ladies,

OMG...(.)(.) hurt so bad!...anyway...

*Lou-*Had a rough day but am feeling better ths evening thanks hun.

*Harriet-*Thanks for the kind comment about my poems . Your 2WW feels like it is wizzing by, bet it doesn't feel like that to you though . 

*Kat-*Thanks also for the kind comment about my poems . Sorry AF turned up, she really is a nasty piece of work!. Well done you on getting through the hospital visit, it can be hard.

*Zarzar-*I love your pic! .    for you hun, it WILL be you soon.

*EmmaB-*Congrats on the job hun. Thats excellent news!. How are you feeling in your 2ww?.

*Faithful-*Glad your consultant is looking after you, hope you get an appt soon.

*Julie-*PM'd you back . Thanks for the kind comment about poems. Sorry about your bfn, even if it was expected still not nice . Fingers crossed AF stays away and you get your much deserved BFP. 

Hello to everyone else .

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trying4baby

Sorry haven't been around, it all got a bit emotional for me. 

Started Gonal F on Sunday, had them everyday til now, first scan at the lister tomorrow (have never been there before so I don't know what to expect)

I really hope I don't have too many eggs or I've lost them already  

If all goes to plan Basting early next week


----------



## Julie Wilts

Trying4baby - No need to apologise - people dip in and out of here when they need it or when they don't.  Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow & basting next week.

Gems23 - Thanks hun .

 m-i-l is just being rushed back into hospital ... she's got some complications after her surgery today.  I'm getting into a right state about it all.  I've had to stay home with DD and DH is driving his Dad behind the ambulance.   like crazy.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope everything turns out ok Julie Wilts, will say a   for her

Sue


----------



## zarzar

Julie hope everything is ok with your M in L. its horrible when you have to stay behind and you don't know what's happening. Will be sending   your way


----------



## emma.b

Julie- Hope your M.I.L gets better soon. She will be in good hands once she gets into hospital. You must be really stressed waiting for news.  Keep  , 

Gems- I am doing ok on 2ww this time. Last time I felt as though my life depended on it but this time I am alot more chilled. I have also got alot of other things on my mind which is helping me not to dwell on it. I think next week should go quite quickly for me as I fly to Bogota on Tuesday where I am staying with my friend and her kids, then on the Friday DH and I fly back to UK. How are you feeling? Hope the (.)(.) settle down. 

Trying4baby- Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. They are not very dignified but are not painful and are over very quickly. It's good when they let you see the follies on the screen.

Zarzar- Welcome back from your hols. I like your   thinking. 

Kat - sorry that the old  turned up. 

Sprinkle-  

Thanks to all of you for the   on the job. You are all so kind. xx


----------



## leechcb1

Julie hope MIL is ok honey -   

Emma B Well done on the job lovely - you will miss the sun tho its rubbish at the moment!!

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Cathy. I am definately going to miss it here but I am so looking forward to being back home with my dog, having a garden and being able to drive again.  DH doesn't finish here til December so no more ttc for us for a while if this doesn't work. We will also go to the bottom of the IVF waiting list as we are moving county which is pants, but DH is going to be away when we were due to be at the top anyway.   that this IUI works  . Your scan is the day before my test, not too long to wait now.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you so much ladies.  I'm going   here, but DH has rung to say they arrived safely at the hospital and will call as soon as there is some news.  We nearly lost m-i-l a few years ago after an operation resulted in multiple blood clots on her lungs, and I'm really scared for her at the moment.  
Thank you for everything though .. once again FF is helping me cope with the tough times in life.
XXXX


----------



## emma.b

I'm glad your M.I.L made it safely to hospital. I hope it's not too long before you find out what the problem is. Fingers crossed it is not as serious as the trouble she had in the past. Thinking of you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Emma.  DH has just rung to say they are doing tests .. ECG's and things.  He told me not to wait up  .  Like I can sleep at the moment.


----------



## emma.b

It's only 4pm here so I will be around if you need to chat. Men always have a knack of saying the right thing


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bless you hun, thank you.
XXXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls 

I am still up too.

Julie: So sorry to hear about your MIL, i hope she will be ok

Emma: Congrats on the job! That is great news

Julie: How did the training go today?

Hello to the rest of you!

I am up waiting for my DH to get home from work. I also had a mad fit and decided to make chocolate brownies! I'm off on my hols with some friends tomorrow so thats for them to stuff their faces!

Just been to my parents, my dad has torn his archilles tendon and is in plaster, to say he is a bad patient is putting it mildly - talk about avoiding stress! I had to stop him from cutting off the plaster with pliers!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Just a very quick one.

Thank you SOOOO much for all your support last night when I was panicking.  M-i-l was admitted to hospital last night and we are waiting to find out this morning how she is.  DH got home safely this morning (I was also really worried for him driving here with his Dad because he'd only had about 5 hours sleep from the previous night).  

Anyway, thanks again ladies..... I really don't know how I'd cope without all my lovely FF's these days.

Lots of love,
Julie
XXX

(p.s. Still no AF .... my body is being very cruel this month.  Day 30 and I would usually have had 1 full cycle and 1 AF finished by now.  Going to cancel my filling today just in case  .)


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Julie

I hope your MIL will be ok today!   and also AF shows her ugly face soon!!


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie..glad that DH got home safely and hope that you get some good news about your m.i.l today..Stll no AF? I really hope that its for the right reason and that you get your bfp


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, my god you have been chatty since yesterday... 

Leech - thanks for the text honey, LOL about having to shoehorn yourself into an outfit...

Emmab -  on the new job lets hope it a sign of good things to come

Hi Amanda - hope your feeling back to normal 

Faithfullyhoping - good to hear your having more checks hun, you will be fine.  Just to let you know KP has been quite poorly and was in hospital but is now out and staying with MIL, the raspberry is taking over her body and sucking all her energy  

Marmaladeboo - TWINS   I didn't realise hun,  seems twins are common on this thread which is good news

Wraagodin - Hope your feeling better today  

Zarzar - I agree with Leech nice photo    Horrible isnt it when we find out about others pg's/babies I work in HR and one of the accounts girls has just been in and told me she is 8/9 weeks pg and wasn't even trying has a 1yr old and is not sure how she is going to cope, I had to be sympathetic but I felt like shaking her and saying "do you realise what I am about to embark on"

Julie -     god sorry about your MIl I really hope she is ok, you could do without that ontop of AF playing tricks on you hun, we are here for you   

Gems23 - glad your feeling better  

Trying4baby - Good luck with your scan today

I think I have covered everybody, sorry if I have missed you  

AAM: Well needle training was fine I was given an auto injector pen to which I put the needle inside press one button and it shoots it into my leg, I have to do the jab every morning at the same time so have opted for 8am so not too early for the weekend but early enough for before work, if I didn't have to keep the drugs in the fridge I could bring it too work but never mind...  So that the first step now Tuesday needs to arrive so I can actually start and then I ring the clini day1 of AF and they will give me all my dates for EC etc


----------



## leechcb1

Lou all good news on the needle front - you brave girl - sorry about the pg lady - some people don't realise they have been blessed - a lot of my friends whinge about their children despite knowing how difficult it was for us to conceive - even now I get from some you'll be sorry - no I effign won't there will be tough times for sure but I;m so appreciative that bring the tough times on - you take care today and just   thoughts about whats to come for you    Roll on Tuesday 

Julie hope all well with MIL.

Can't believe its only Friday - so wanted a lie in this morning 

xxx


----------



## amandalofi

well done Lou on the training...it must be easier with the pen rather than having to draw up the meds in the syringe.  Hope it has put your mind at rest & I bet you are excited about Tuesday  

Julie - hope your MiL is ok.  Take care of yourself too & try not to stress too much  

Harriet - enjoy your hols...chocolate brownies sound yummmmmy

Everyone else - Hi...hope you are having a lovely day.  Having a day of retail therapy with my twin sister....I hope o find a dress for a garden party & an evening wedding reception which DH & I are going too.  Back to work on Monday though...booo hooo...I hav been really enjoying y time off  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Moring ladies - thank crunchie its Friday!

Julie - So sorry to hear about your MIL I really do hope she will be ok.  Take care and I'm   for you lovely.
Lou- Glad to hear your injection training went well - not long now! xx
Amanda - Morning lovely hope you have a fab day shopping. I'm going tomorrow my DH cousin is getting married in Aug so she wants a little help getting a few  bits - I love a good wedding.
Leechb1 - Morning hope you have a good day x

And Hi to everyone 

Love Kat xx


----------



## leechcb1

Amanda monsoon have some lovely maxi dresses in at moment and I seen some in zara.  I eventually got one from wallis for the races but its got a zip so not sure how long it will fit me for 

have a good day 

Hi kat  
xx


----------



## Kathryne

Leechb1 - I saw some fab dresses in Wallis there is a gorgeous long one kinda reds and oranges running through it.  I might get that one. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, the pen is alot better although I put the syringe inside so still have to draw it up etc


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

How are you all today?? 

Lou - Glad your needle training went ok - I am lucky because my DH will do mine (I actually think he gets a kick out of it  )

Julie - So sorry about your MIL - everything always seems to happen at once doesn't it!

Hi Zarzar, Leech, Kat, Amanda, Harriet & Emma - hope you are all ok. 

I was watching the local news last night and it was about a couple that had been on deal or no deal to try to win some money to have another go at IVF (they had already had 3 goes) - he only came out with £3000 but a mystery caller offered them another £9000 so they could have another few goes.  It was really emotional and the poor girl was saying nobody understands what this is like until you have been through it yourself and I thought how bloody true is that?? Anyway hopefully their dreams will come true now.  I was thinking I might go on a game show to try and get some funds for all this bloody treatment before we become bankrupt  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy, god how nice is that, the mystery person is a saint


----------



## Nicksy

I know Lou - I think it was a woman who was loaded who had been through it herself!! I think then you only truely know what it feels like!  Thats why its so good on here   I am hoping my books come today!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - That really is amazing news I really do hope it works for them.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Exactly, so if your books come today is that you for the weekend sat reading them?


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah   Although I have got visitors this weekend so not sure how they would feel about me having my nose in a trying to get pregnant book    I think I might leave them until Monday!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Lou: Well done on your needle training, roll on Tuesday!

Nicksy: Let us know what your books are like when they arrive - i'm getting quite a collection of how to get pregnant books.

Hi everyone else - thank God its Friday! I just dropped off my cat at the cattery and the woman who took her was pregnant! They are everywhere aren't they!!!!

     to you all!!!!


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Lou- glad needle training went OK.  I use the autoinjector pen for my IUI jabs (although DH actually does it) and it's fine once you get the hang of it.  Good luck !!

Julie- any news on your MIL hun ?

AAM:  went for rescan this morning, looks like I've only got 1 lead follie now which was measuring at just over 16mm.  Have to do one more menopur jab tonight, HCG tomorrow at 11.30pm and then basting on Monday at 12.00.  Felt so disappointed that only had the 1 folly that is still quite small.  Feel like this cycle is all over before I've even got on the 2WW.  DH tried to reassure me, but for some reason I just feel like crying now....
What do you think ?  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix thanks for the advice on the autoinjector pen, I think I should be ok  with regards to your scan did you not have other follies? They obviously don't seem bothered at the clinic about it or else they would cancel wouldn't they? I know its an old saying that sometimes even annoys me but it does only take one and sometimes you can get more than one egg out of a follicle

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7447942.stm some good visulisation stuff I found


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Nix, 

I understand exactly where you are coming from.  I get completely paranoid about everything going wrong during treatment but honestly hun, even though there is just the one follie, that is all you need!  Relax, as don't forget it will grow by the time you are basted!

Love

Nic
xx


----------



## Nix76

THanks girls.

I know you're talking sense - my DH said the same thing.  He also said that maybe without the drugs I don't produce any follies at all, which I can't get out of my brain now.

Just need to snap out of this mood I'm in today I think...

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix just for you hun, get that hot water bottlw on your tum, drink lots of water and milk and munch those brazil nuts


----------



## Nix76

Aaah, thanks Lou.  

Just having a bad day I guess.  Generally I manage to not let it all get to me, but at home alone today and wallowing a bit I think  

Like all of us, I just want this to work so badly and hate this feeling of being totally out of control.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix I think that is the worst not being in control isn't it


----------



## Nicksy

Bugger - I have just had an email telling me my books will be 3 -6 days!!


----------



## Nix76

Yep, for me at least, the out of control thing is really hard.  If only there was SOMETHING that they could tell us to do that would make a difference - at least we'd feel like we were taking charge in some way rather than leaving so much to fate.  Right now, I am feeling like fate SUCKS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know exactly what you mean Nix, I keep thinking this IVF is going to work and then reality kicks in and it may well not  

Nicksy sorry about your books


----------



## Nicksy

Nix & Lou, do you ever feel that this is not going to happen for you - I just can't see it in my own head and I sometimes wonder if I am completely past it at the age of 34.  I mentioned this to my consultant and he said that I am nowhere near the age that I need to be worrying but I still can't help it.  I feel that if I did ever get pregnant, I would be too old.  Am I going completely mad?  I wonder how many people really think, there is no way this is going to happen to me and then go on and get a BFP??  

Hope you understand my ramblings!!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nix
I completly understand cause i only had 1 follicle in the end as well, I did have 2 but only one grew to full size. Mine was also 16mm at the last scan and then i was basted 2 days later. I am trying to think   and hope that it grew a bit more in those few days. It grew from 12 -16 mm in 3 days! Its easy to get disheartened with it all but just try and think   and that one way or the other this WILL work!!!!     to you hun.

Lou: That link is amazing - I had no idea thats what the egg looked like, looks like a vitamin. Although with my FSH levels i imagine mine to have cobwebs on them!  

My AF like pains have stopped now - since last night. I'm now panicking about their absence!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

i'm totally with you niksy! My FSH levels make me panic too. I don't want to be an old mum! But take heart, I saw my neighbour yesterday and she is pregnant and also looks quite old - am desperate to ask her if she had probs too.!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy - I know what you mean but you are still young hun.  My DH keeps saying he doesn't want to be an old Dad, no pressure then hey

Harriet I liked the link and it helped me alot, LOL about your cobwebs hun, try not to over anaylse everything hun, if you didn't have the tx or was not trying but was pg you wouldn't realise until missed AF    try to relax hun


----------



## Nix76

Lou - statistically you have much better odds with the IVF, so you stay positive hun - it can only help !   

Personally, I tend to err on the side of negativity to protect myself but trying to be positive must be so much better for you and, despite not being much good at it myself, I do believe in PMA..

Nicksy - I feel exactly the same way.  I think that after all this time and all the BFNs I find it very hard to believe that it will ever happen.  I never imagined that I would still be doing this in my 30's while, one by one, ALL of my friends had their first and second babies - I feel very left behind.  Do you?

Harriet - what day are you on hun?  Good to know that someone else was basted at the same size - at least it makes me feel better to know the nurse wasn't just humouring me and my midget folly !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Yes Nix, I do feel very left behind.  Because we haven't told many people about our treatment I also get the feeling that people are looking at me and thinking maybe she doesn't like children and thats why shes not having any!!  Somtimes I think I am going doolally  

I would never say this to anyone else but feel like I can air my problems on here!!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

its funny how we can be positive with each other but not ourselves!!

I'm on day 23 of a 28 day cycle, due to test on Thursday if the old bag doesn''t arrive before


----------



## Nix76

A lot of people know where are trying, but have tried to keep the IUI quiet - don't want any added pressure.

Sometimes I wish we could keep all our friends on hold until we catch up with them.  I love all my friends kids but it's hard sometimes isn't it when the conversations are littered with baby talk and so many outtings now are revolving around the kids - I might have to take the cat to the next BBQ!   

Harriet - yep!  I am great at being positive on everyone else's behalf and can be very objective with their symptoms and emotions.  My own are just out of control !


----------



## Harriet_LF

we haven't really told anyone, only 2 friends. Its for the same reason really I don't want the pressure. We haven't even told our families cause although i know they mean well, i'm not sure i could stand the constant asking how its going!

I find the only way i can cope is to have a back up plan, i.e. if this cycle doesn't work we will book a holiday, or see a acupuncturist, that kind of thing. 

I know what you mean about other friends babies though, I know of about 10 people this year giving birth


----------



## Nix76

A really close friend is due any day - am thrilled and excited for her but hidously, pathetically jealous too.

Right, I'm off to get a grip.  

Chat later girls.


----------



## Trying4baby

7 follicles over 10, so treatment cancelled this month


----------



## Kathryne

Oh trying4baby - I am so sorry lovely  
Nix, Nicksy & Harriet - I know exactly how you feel.  When I went to see my cousins newborn this week her mum turned around to me and said the fatal words "not long now & it'll be your turn" whoever made that sentense up needs shooting.  Like you Nox we havent told many people we thought it would be for the best! 

Oh well who knows maybe it'll happen to us one day  

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Trying4baby, can you not tranfer to IVF instead of IUI


----------



## Trying4baby

I'm only 26 and this was our first attempt, so we'll gonna let this one go and pray that by cutting the gonal F to every other day we'll have a better chance of completing a cycle.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Trying4baby    thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## Trying4baby

Thanks, I'd felt weird the whole time, my tummy is swollen and tender and I've been all over the place emotionally.

Last night I said to my husband " I think I've got too many" and I did have. Clinic said on my dosage it's unusual to get such a good response, but it can happen as everyone is different. I just have sensitive ovaries.

Hopefully all these follicles won't delay my period by too much (or turn in to cysts) and we can try again !


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I hope I get lots for my IVF, typical isn't it when you dont' want many to get loads LOL


----------



## Harriet_LF

I'm off on my hols now ladies. I'll be thinking of you all!


----------



## Trying4baby

Yes always the way.

My british bulldog is being scanned this afternoon to see if she is in pup, her being empty will set me off again


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet have a fab time how long you away for and where you off to again?

Trying4baby - hope your dog has some good news for you


----------



## Harriet_LF

only devon back again on wednesday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right enjoy and I hope it stays nice for you, I may be experience my side effects from d/r drugs by the time you are back


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - have a great hols x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Thank you so much for all your lovely posts & please, please forgive me because I'm not up to personals today, but it doesn't mean I don't care & don't love you all .

M-i-l is still in hospital and we don't know what's going on.  She's having more x-rays and tests this afternoon, and we are waiting to find out the results.  She is in so much pain.

Thanks again ladies, will try to catch up later with some personals.
XXXX

p.s. still no AF, so cancelled my filling and might have to go out and buy a better HPT tomorrow.


----------



## Julie Wilts

F-i-l just called .... we can go collect her this evening, she will be coming home . Thank goodness.  Still in lots of pain, but they seem to have ruled out anything serious.

Thanks again for all the support.
XXXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Thats good news Julie.  Let us know how you get on with your better quality HPT


----------



## emma.b

Lou- Glad the training went well. Bet you can't wait to get started. 

Julie- Glad your M.I.L is stable. Any more news today? Just read your new post. Really pleased she is able to come home, you must be so relieved. Good luck with the HPT.

Trying4baby- Sorry your IUI was cancelled.   I hope you get good news at the vets.

Harriet- Have a great time in Devon. I miss the English countryside. You have made it through first week of 2ww, well done!

Gems- How are you today? 

Nix- It's hard when everything is so child orientated. Our dog is a regular attender at families day on the camp every year. I have felt lost without her here as she usually takes the focus off the fact we don't have children. People might think you had gone a bit   taking a cat along though 

Kathryne- 

Nic- You are not passed it at 34. Loads of women on my case-load were having their 1st over the age of 35, some in their 40's. I like to think that when my friends kids have left home and they don't know what to do with themselves I will still have my family at home and they will be jealous of me! (makes me feel a bit better anyway )

AAM: Not much to report here. Cyclogest making me windy both ends (tmi!), but other than that all ok. No cramps since Tuesday night. Annoyed with Tiscali at the moment, when I log in I can see I have 10 e-mails but it won't let me read them. I was supposed to e-mail some info back to my new boss today . I hope it starts working soon.


----------



## Trying4baby

My bully is pregnant!!! 

Although I'm obviously very disappointed IUI was cancelled I'm feeling more   now as I have at least 6 little babies due next month.


----------



## emma.b

Trying4baby- That is great news. Something nice to look forward to.

AAM- Sorry girls but I am having a bit of a melt down . I think we have lost the buyer for our house because they are worried about falling property prices. Everything was going so well. We had found a lovely barn conversion to move into and we were due to complete in the next few weeks. I am so angry and upset. We accepted their offer in March and now 3 months later right near exchange they are thinking of pulling out. The estate agent had me crying on the phone to him, I even told him I didn't need the stress because we were mid fertility treatment, poor man didn't know what to say! Life all seemed to be slotting into place with a lovely new home in the country near my Mum and a new job to look forward to. I think that was helping me feel so positive about this IUI, now I feel like that is going to go wrong as well. I just can't stop crying and I'm so angry that one person can lead to all these problems. OUr tennants move out 4th July, so we will have no rental income. AAAAAAAHHHHHHH! Why can life be so ****!!!

Sorry Emma.b x


----------



## emma.b

Is anybody there


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nix, this is my first cycle so I can’t help you – but just wanted to send you a cyberhug. 

What’s this about Brazil nuts, do they help?  Anything else I should try to help improve my chances?

Nicksy, take it from this old woman (age 37!), you aren’t past it!  I feel a lot older since I started reading this thread......  

Harriet – still sending you lots of    .  Have a great holiday!

Trying4baby – sorry to hear that your treatment has to be stopped this cycle.  My doc said that the first cycle is really a test cycle to see how your body reacts to the drugs etc, if you get a positive result all the better.  So hopefully next cycle they will get it right!

Julie Wilts – I am glad your m-i-l will soon be home and hope she gets better soon.

Emma – I don’t know what to say.  You are right, you don’t need this stress at the moment.  Please don’t think of it as the beginning of a chain of things going wrong.  Your treatment, your new job etc are all independant and I am sure they will work our fine.  I hope this is just a bit of last minute nerves on the part of the buyer and everything will go through ok.

Not much going on here, went shopping after work and bought a new vacuum cleaner – exciting life I lead!!!!  

Sue


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Sue, I am feeling alot calmer now. I don't usually react like that so I'm sure it must be the hormones . I have spoken with DH and am feeling alot more rational. I'm sure whatever happens it will sort itself out. You are right about everything being independent, I tend to link things together too much. Ttc is far more important than a house so I am going to try and switch off from it til after test day.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

OK, big apologies first for being so wrapped up the last 24 hours, but I was truly terrified about what was happening with MIL.  Thanks again, because once again my FF have taken me through another crisis.

Emma.b - Had to do a personal for you first honey .  I am so terribly sorry to hear about your house purchasers having second thoughts.  I really, really hope that you manage to get it all back on track really, really soon so you can keep things going on the barn conversion.  Wraakgodin (Sue) was really wise with her comment about everything being independant .... but I'm like you, I always link things together.  I always feel that I get into a rut of bad luck.  Try and keep focussing on the fabulous things that are going on at the moment .....  you have a great new job, will be moving back closer to your family and    there will be a BFP to celebrate.  .

Wraakgodin - Thanks honey & glad to hear you had such an exciting shopping trip  .  I went out and bought a toy fire engine and a plastic cow (long story!).  Less of the old woman talk .... I'm 37 as well honey so you are amongst other old ladies  .

Trying4Baby - So glad to hear that there is something for you to be looking forward to, but I'm still sorry that you had to cancel your cycle. .  Are you going to keep any of the pups?

Lou/Kat/Harriet_LF - Sorry I missed you all ladies. Not sure if you'll be around over the weekend.  .  Hope you have a lovely time whatever you are doing.

Nix76 - Hope you managed to "get a grip" honey.  .  I just watched Corrie and got all mad because the actress that play's Claire Peacock is pg, and the stupid producers had been showing an obvious bump up till today's episode, then tried to hide it really badly tonight.  Grrrrrr!  I also got really mad yesterday when I saw a pg "lady" smoking outside the hospital.  

Still no sign of AF.  .  If she's just messing me about I'm going to have a right  when she does come.
's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## emma.b

Hi Julie- Thanks for the   I needed that. You are right I do need to think of the  's.   for a BFP. Is your M.I.L back home now?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Emma.b - Sorry I see you are off-line now so I missed your post.  DH was playing poker on ******** whilst I was watching Big Brother (and then when I fell asleep for 15 mins earlier  ).  Yep, m-i-l is back home safe and sound, and when we called at 9pm f-i-l said she had already had a snooze.  Lots more 's for you then honey.  ^Cuddleup^


----------



## gems23

Just a quickie....sorry i didn't pop in yesterday...

Been busy trying to get ready for p-i-l's visit tomorrow, they are staying until Fri.

I have scanned through quickly think i prob missed some but what i did catch...

*Julie-*Glad your m-i-l has been allowed home , have been thinking of you. Tested yet?.

*Trying4baby-*So sorry this cycle has been cancelled, .

*EmmaB-*Oh honey i am so sorry about your buyer,    .

*Nix-*I had exactly the same, scanned on the Fri with one follie at 16mm (others had stopped growing), HCG Sat at midnight, then basted on Monday at 3pm. I was concerned about it at first but then decided i can do nothing other than put my trust in the experts. , its hard honey but you have to believe they know what they are doing.

Hi to everyone else and i will try and do proper personals later this evening. Sorry if i missed anything important.

xxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya ladies

Just wanted to pop on as I have been AWOL of late.  It's been a roller coaster again for me this cycle.  On just 25 of Puregon (half my last dose when I overstimmed and had to have the follie reduction) my body has gone crazy again and I have overstimmed again.  Thankfully I had agreed with my consultant that if it did happen again I could convert to IVF.  So here I am, EC on Monday morning, hoping and praying I will have some eggs that will fertilise ready for transfer later in the week.  I'm really scared but I feel it was the right thing to do.  Please please please let this work for me.    

I stand no chance of catching up with you all after over a week of absence.  I just hope you are all doing Ok and send you lots of love and  .  I will pop back at some point and let you know how it goes.  

Sally xxx


----------



## emma.b

Gems- Thanks x You are sounding a lot more positive. Do you get on well with p.i.l? I think I'd go   if mine visited for a week! Hopefully it will make the time pass more quickly til test day.

CookieSal- Wow! Lots of exciting stuff happening with you. I hope you have lots of eggs on Monday   and that a good number fertilise . It must be scary, but the chance of BFP is higher than IUI so think  , this could be it! I can't wait to hear how you get on so make sure you keep us posted.

AAM: Only early here so not up to much. DH still asleep. Had a bit of a row last night because we were stressed over house situation and took it out on each other .   and made up before bed. I had terrible wind last night from the cyclogest. My stomach was like a balloon and I kept burping really loud. Hope I'm not like that when I stay at my friends next week!

Emma x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sally

They have put me on 75 of Puregon (because I am an old woman!).  I am going for a scan on Monday to see how many follies I have.

Good luck with your appointment!!!!

Sue


----------



## katea

Hi everyone - I'm completely new to IUI and have learned so much from these boards!  I still feel that I have a lot to learn but I'm getting there.  Had first basting session on 17th June (a whole four days ago!  ).  Took clomid on days 2-6.  The whole process was so quick that I forgot to ask all the questions I'd thought of beforehand and the nurse and the doctor weren't exactly forthcoming with the information but I do remember that I had two follicles which the doctor said were a really good size.  Now in the two week wait and time seems to have slowed down.....10 days still until testing, lots of weird symptoms such as aches on my left hand side but I'm trying not to read anything into them as I know it's way too early yet.  Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting.


----------



## fizzgig

Hi everyone

Wow you guys can chat!!! About 10 pages since I last posted!  

Hope you are all well, welcome Kate, I am also quite new. Had my basting the day after you so am also on dreaded 2WW. I can't believe how slowly it's going. I'm on cyclogest pessaries which have turned me into the constipated wife-from-hell....is this normal? I am being so horrid to DH I am ashamed of myself  

Hope you are all having good weekends

lots of love    

fizzgig xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Not so chatty today then.

Gems23 -

Cookiesal - Hello honey .  Lovely to hear from you, and like Emma said there is a higher success rate with IVF, so  &  that this is your time my lovely.  

Emma.b - So sorry to hear that you had a bit of a row with DH last night .. moving house is so stressful, never mind moving country as well, and you being in your 2ww.  .  Hope that all that wind has blown itself out by the time you see your friends.  Windy day here today as well .. but that's the weather, not me  .

Wraakgodin - Less of the old woman ... we are the same age  .  My scan is on Tuesday, so we could end up being cycle buddies.

Katea -  Welcome to the thread honey. Sometimes it's ridiculously busy on here, and it's hard to keep up, but it's always quieter at the weekend.  Hope that the  is bearable and doesn't seem too long.  Is this your first tx?
  
Fizzgig - Hope the  doesn't drag too much for you honey.  I'm afraid I'm not on cyclogest pessaries so not sure if it's normal to be constipated and the "wife-from-hell".  Don't be too hard on yourself honey about being horrid ... this tx is really tough on our emotions and hormones ... don't get me started.  .  .

 to anyone else I've not done personals for.  Not sure who will be around this weekend.

AAM - Well m-i-l had a better night last night, and we saw her today.  She's still in lots of discomfort, but is soooo much better than she was yesterday.  My AF still hasn't arrived, and I did another HPT this pm, but it was a .  No big surprises, but I've still been   about it.  Today is day 31, and my cycle is usually 24-26 days, so it's really long for me.  Guess I just have to accept that as I'm menopausal, that could be the reason why.  I'm enjoying a nice glass of red wine (first in ages) which is helping me to feel a bit less  .

Didn't get any of my chores done today ... went shopping for DD's school uniform this am (and some other bits), then visited friends (which was lovely), then visited m-i-l.  Will need to get my  in gear tomorrow and get loads done.

Hope everyone has a good evening.
's & XXXX's


----------



## gems23

Evening ladies!

*Harriet-*Mmmmmmm, brownies!!. Enjoy your hols!.

*Lou-*Oh hun not sure i like the sound of the needle pen, . You seem ok with it though so well done hun!. Only 3 days!!!, oh my thats gone quick!!.

*Nicksy-*That story of the IVF money is so moving, what a selfless gesture, how amazing. Oh thats not good news about the books!!.

*Trying4baby-*Yay for your bully!!.

*Sally-*Oh wow hun IVF!, .  .

*EmmaB-*Hope you are feeling more yourself now . I do get on with p-i-l yeah, although sometimes my m-i-l can give me grief, DH moved down south to be with me, we met online, he is from Lancashire.

*Katea-*Welcome! . You are a day behind me, i had IUI on 16th, testing on 30th. Going  yet?, i know i am .

*Fizzgig-*The more i read about this cyclogest the more i am glad i don't have it! . How are you feeling apart from the constipation?.

*Julie-*Glad m-i-l is on the mend. So sorry about bfn   .

 to everyone else.

*AAM**-*(.)(.) still sore, i'm guessing this is the Pregnyl??. Weird "swooshy" feeling in ovary/uterus area, no idea what that is. Went to Salisbury today, ah i love that place, saw the crib i want in Mothercare. Saw the bedding i want in their catalogue too. Should have been at home cleaning and stuff, whoops  !!.

Well i shall try and pop in tomorrow, but from then on until Sat i may not get a chance to get online due to p-i-l's visiting until Fri eve. , i don't want to miss any news!.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katea

Thanks for the welcome, it's great to talk to people going through the same thing. As much as DH is supportive there are times when his eyes glaze over at some of the details  This is our first tx of any kind, DH has low motility and I don't always ovulate.  Four days down, ten to go.


----------



## emma.b

I can't believe no-one has posted yet today! Donde estas??

Fizzgig- I sympathise with you on the cyclogest front. Do you feel sleepy as well? I feel like I'm walking around in bit of a daze.

Katea- Welcome cycle buddy!  I was basted same day as you. Nearly half way there now  My test date is 2nd July a day after AF is due but I think I'll do a HPT on the 1st. Is that when you have been told to test?

Julie- Glad your M.I.L continues to do well. Has the old   stopped playing tricks yet? I guess you will find out what's going on when you have your scan. DH and I are fine now thanks x

Gems- Hi! I am feeling alot better now thanks. I love Salisbury too, I will miss going there when we move. 

Emma.b xxx


----------



## gems23

Wow!, its quiet on here!.

*Katea-*How are you feeling?

*EmmaB-*Would you normally be close to Salisbury then?.

*Julie-*Hows your m-i-l?, still doing okay?.

Hi to everyone else .

*AAM-*I have such a bad headache!, and i really don't want to take any painkillers but its one of my bad ones. I think that means AF will arrive when expected (sat/sun), of the AF's i have had i get the symptoms about a week before, i am sure a bad headache is one of them,   . My (.)(.) are still sore and they feel so heavy and swollen, another AF sign although not sure if this is still down to the Pregnyl. Achey legs is another sure sign of AF but i haven't had that in few days. I have been testing so i can see when the Pregnyl is clear from my body, i tested early eve yesterday, faint positive but clear enough to see without squinting and holding at an angle!, tested this morning very faint positive almost impossible to see but def there. Anyone else done this to see when HCG is out of system?.

xxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekie

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i havent popped in for a while! We are still waiting to reach the top of the list and i know he consultant said 4 months, but i desperately want to get started now   So i have been stalking the postman waiting for a letter to come   

I shall attempt personals and try to keep up better this time   

Hi Katea - Good luck in your 2ww hun!  Are you doing a diary?

Julie - So sorry about your BFN hun    Enjoy that glass of wine, its very much deserved!

Gems23 - Good luck for testing to you as well hun    

Fizzgig - Another 2ww'er   Ofcourse sending lots of      to you too hun!

 to anyone i havent mentioned... i cant go any further back     I shall catch up and hopefully settle in with you lovely ladies soon   Hopefully i'll have something to contribute soon  

Here's hoping my orange avatar brings us all some luck     

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Bit of a late one for me .... been busy, busy, busy with chores today.  Making up for being such a slack one yesterday.  

Thank you loads for your support this week - it's certainly been a bit of a mad one for me.  Still no AF, so I think the few symptoms/signs I had last weekend were it.  I was truly gutted last night to see a  even if 50% of me expected it.  Will be having the scan on Tuesday and depending on what they see it could be basting time later this week or maybe earlier the following week.  I just  I won't ovulate on the Saturday or I won't be able to have treatment again this month.  Still .... we'll see.

M-i-l is feeling better, but still not 100% ... still really tired and in some pain, but better after more sleep.

Bee -Welcome back my lovely & what a star you are for doing personals, when you've not been around for a while.  Hope that postman brings you some fab news very soon.  Still love your orange square.

Gems23 - I am  that you are wrong about symptoms being anything to do with AF.  I am certain that I've read some of the other ladies saying they test to see if their meds are out of their system, before they get towards the end of the 2ww, so they know if they get a BFP that it's for real.  Glad you had a nice time in Salisbury .... it's still my favourite place to shop ... Bath is just tooooo busy and I can't usually be bothered to drive all the way to Bristol.  Thank goodness Mothercare is still there, because they closed the one in Bath a few months ago.

Emma.b - Lovely to hear that you and DH are better today.  Any more news on your purchasers yet?  Did you used to live close to Salisbury then hun?  Sorry ... so many q's ... I'm a nosey old woman sometimes.  Hope the 2ww is going ok for you.

Katea - Hope you've had a nice restful day, and not been obsessing too much.

 to anyone else who catches up tomorrow.  I hope to be about later in the pm, so expect I'll miss Lou  .  Hope KP is much better.

Right, well, I'm off then my lovelies, catch up soon.

's & XXXX's
Julie


----------



## katea

Good evening everyone

*Emmab* Glad to have a cycle buddy! I don't know about you but the last five days have really dragged, I guess it's because it's my first time. The doctor didn't say when to test (and I forgot to ask ) but I was planning to hold on until July 1st.

*Bekie* Fingers crossed you get an appointment soon, something positive to aim for.

*Gems23* Hope you're feeling better now and the headache's gone away  

I've been having all sorts of weird things happening today, aches and pains all over the place particularly in my left (.), sort of stabby pains every now and again. Nothing on the right hand side though, is this normal??


----------



## emma.b

Wow! I went for a quick walk around the bay and since I've been gone you've all been chatting!

Julie- Hi! No more news about the house yet. I have e-mailed our solicitor to try see if she can pin them down. The estate agent recommended that we put our house back on the market so we've done that. Our house back home is in Verwood, near Ringwood. About 15 miles from Salisbury. I hope your scan goes well on Tuesday so that you can start treatment  

Gems- I hope the symptoms aren't AF. Pregnancy symptoms can be very similar. I have everything crossed for you  x

Bee- Welcome back. I hope the letter arrives soon.

Katea- Yes the days are dragging for me too. I wish I could fall asleep and wake up on test day. I haven't had any symptoms at all. Just bloating from cyclogest. I hope your symptoms are a sign that implantation has happened  

Emma.b xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Just a quickie from me - was at hospital delivering DH's sample at 7.30 this morning and I'm back for basting at 12.  Wish me luck...

Hope everyone is Ok today ?!  DH has been sofa-bound after basting till Tuesday evening so will be back to catch up (and try to cure my boredom!!) then.

Nix


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix  for basting hun, not long till your PUPO sending lots of  your way


----------



## Nix76

Hey Lou,

How's you hun ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am fine thanks start d/r tomorrow then just got to wait for AF to show to get scans and EC booked in


----------



## Nix76

Good luck hun!  Did you do injections for your IUI ?  They are fine once you get into the swing of it !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix no I had completely natural IUI so I really hope I react ok to the drugs and it all goes smoothly


----------



## Nix76

Obviously I haven't had IVF, but have had injectibles for both cycles of IUI - first Puregon, second with Menopur - and haven't had any major side effects from these.  Felt pretty crappy with the clomid, but not too bad.

I really hope this is it for you and the result will be a bouncing baby Lou not too far away !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Nix, so do I as only giving it one try as can't afford anymore   I just hope that I get 8 or more eggs or else I have to make a decision to give them all away and do a free IVF cycle or keep them but pay full price for everything


----------



## Bekie

Nix - Good luck for basting hun!    

Emma - Keeping everything crossed for you still     

Kate - I cant answer for definite about the stabby pains but it could be down to the hormones although why its just the left one   I have no idea     that its all good signs  

Julie - I hope you manage to get this cycle sorted hun, will have to send you      to make sure you dont ovulate on Saturday  

Hi Lou - Are you still posting on the BellyBuddies thread?  I havent been on in a while i do occasionally pop back and check   Good luck with D/R hun! Will be keeping up with your diary! I hope this is the one xxx

I stalked the postman again this morning and all i got for my efforts was junk mail! Still better than bills lol!
Sending you all        

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Bee, no I don't post on belly buddies anymore and haven' weighed myself lately although I haven't put the weight back on, but want to concentrate on IVF now, bless you for getting junk mail but like you say better than bills


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone   hope you had a good weekend.

Lou - Not long know hope you are ok.

I can't believe how quick this month is going!!! its this thurs that i have my appointment with the consultant. Hopefully then it will be all systems go.

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, glad your getting excited hun xx  I am fine just want to start now and then get Af so know when dates are for EC etc


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies.....just popping by to say hi

Nix - hope it all goes well today....remember you will be PUPO by the time you read this so take it easy & try to relax over the next couple of weeks (although it is much harder than it sounds)  

Lou - hi - only one more sleep until you start your treatment....hope you get a good night sleep tonight  

Leech - hope you are ok....4 weeks to go for your big day & only a few more days until you see creme egg again...I bet you can't wait for either  

Bee - hope your letter arrives very soon  

Julie, Emma.b, Kat, & Katea...hope you are all having a nice day.

Back to work for me today....not feeling too bad and my medication seems to be helping keep the sickness at bay.  I have been off work for six weeks so I am still going through my mountain of emails that I need to catch up on!....ahhh 15 more weeks and I can leave it all behind  

Take care

Love Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Amanda, good to hear your back at work if only it means your alot better hun    I hope I can sleep tonight I don't normally have trouble


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - Good news that you are well enough to return to work. Hope you are ok.
Lou - I woudl be so excited if I was you.  I am sure everything will just work out fine


----------



## emma.b

Lou - Not long now! Bet you wish tomorrow would hurry up.

Kathyrne- That has gone quickly. I hope your consultant says you can start treatment.

Amanda - I'm pleased you are feeling well enough to be back at work.

Nix -PUPO Hope the basting was ok and there were lots of  Take it easy. 

Bee - Hope the long awaited for letter arrives soon 

Julie, Katea, Gems, Harriet, Fizzgig, Nic, Trying4baby and anyone else I have missed 

AAM: Still no signs of anything. Wind has settled down. Off to Bogota tomorrow so might not get to post as much.

Emma.b xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi everyone!!! 

Hope everyone is ok.

Emma B - hope you are feeling better.

Julie Wilts - good luck with the scan tomorrow! 

Well, the news here is that I had my scan today and I have one follie. I thought with 75 of Puregon I would have got more, so I am a bit disappointed. I have scanned in the picture of both sides so you can see.



















The left one was only 6.3mm, so that is basically a dud, but the right one is 16.2mm x 22.1mm!!! So that gready little whatsit has obviously taken all the Puregon for itself and didn't share! It obviously takes after me (I would like to say that I am proud, but it really should have shared!  )!!! I am having the insemination tomorrow morning. While I was there this morning they gave me the final injection to get the egg moving. DH has to drop off a sample first thing tomorrow morning and I have to be at the hospital at 11am for the insemination. I have got the rest of tomorrow off, because there is no way I will be able to function properly at work! I am going to get my cross stitch out, hopefully that will keep my mind off my 2ww.

Has anyone got any tips of things to do to get a BFP? Are there things you are supposed (or not) to do? Just want to give this follie as much chance as I can.

I know this sounds strange, but I have found myself talking to my follie today, am I cracking up?! 

I am a bit in a confused state (this post is probably making no sense!), whether to be positive or not. The size of the follie obviously means that it is a strong one, but the fact that there is only one has given me a bit of concern. And I don't want to get too optimistic and then IF I get a BFN, I will be distraught. So, I am having a lot of up and down emotions at the mo.

Hugs to all

Sue


----------



## emma.b

Hi Sue- Remember, it only takes one egg to make a baby so you have as good a chance as anyone else.  It's hard to get a balance between being   and protecting yourself from getting hurt. My outlook changes day to day. I hope the basting goes smoothly and there are lots of . Good luck


----------



## CookieSal

Update from Grumpy pants in Cardiff - went for EC this morning and (as I had feared over the weekend) I'd already ovulated so most of my follicles were already gone and there were only 2 eggs retrieved.    They will try and fertilise them overnight but I don't hold out much hope and bearing in mind the timescale, I don't think they will be able to go back in this month anyway.  Why does my body have to be such a pain in the bum!?!?!?!?!  GRRRR - I think we will be reducing stim drugs to Clomid as the injectables seem to be way too strong for me    Wish my clinic did natural cycles.


----------



## emma.b

Cookiesal- Sorry to hear your news. I hope the eggs fertilise so you can continue with the treatment. What time scale did the clinic give for the ET, are you sure it would be too late? I am   it turns out ok for you.

Emma x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies  & 

Cookiesal – Lots of ’s to you honey.  I’m so sorry to hear that it’s been another tough day for you.  I will be  for you that they fertilise overnight, so they can come back to Mummy.  .  

Sue – I’ve only ever had 1 big follie per scan, but then I’ve not got my BFP, so I’m probably not the best advert for it.  Like everyone will say though, it only takes one.  Lots of luck for your basting tomorrow honey.  I’ve been ridiculously positive in both of my 2ww’s so far, and then I’ve been devastated when they both failed, so this time I’m going to stay positive but realistic (well, let’s see when it starts).  Lots of           for you honey.

Emma.b – Must admit I don’t really know Verwood, but I do love Salisbury.  Hope that you’ve heard some good news from your solicitor today.  Glad to hear the wind has settled down a bit, and hope you have a lovely time in Bogota.  We will miss you whilst you aren’t around, but hope you have a good time and it helps the 2ww to stop dragging so much.  

Amanda – Lovely to hear that you are well enough to go back to work …. Only 15 weeks left …. OMG, time is flying.  Hope work wasn’t too bad, and the emails were easily dealt with.

Lou – Hope you did get a good night’s sleep then honey & hope it goes ok Tuesday.  I will be  SSSSSOOOOOOO HAAAAARRRRDDD that there are more than 8 follies for you so you can be an angel and share them.

Kat – Only another couple of days to go then honey.  

Bee – That postman better bring something better than junk post soon .  Thanks for all the .  I hope that tomorrow they will have a better idea of where I am in my cycle … they want me to start OPK’s tomorrow am, but don’t expect it will be till later in the week. 

Nix76 – Hope that the basting went ok honey.  PUPO now then.  Hope that the 2ww goes ok and lots of  &  that you get your BFP at the end of it.

AAM – Busy day …. 8.30-1pm at work, then collected DD from my parents, walked her to school (her 2nd and last practice session), came home, back to school, packed an overnight bag for her, gave her tea, got her packed lunch ready and then dropped her at the in-laws.  She is having a sleepover tonight, as I need to leave at just gone 7am tomorrow am.  I am really nervous about this scan, because I’m just not sure what they are going so see.  Oh well, what will be, will be.  

Hope everyone has good evenings and a good day tomorrow, will be back on tomorrow night to catch up.

’s & XXX’s


----------



## Bekie

Oooh i do like this thread lots of   to catch up on!

Cookiesal - Oh hun i am so sorry   Will be hoping and   that your eggs do fertilise overnight hun.

Sue - That one follie could be the one you need! Will keep     for you that basting goes well tomorrow and that follie contains a fab egg that turns into a fab embie and keeps going  

Emma - Sending you more      and      When do you test again? I promise i will get better at remembering these things  

Lou - Good luck for tomorrow! So exciting    I havent been posting on there either to be fair i think i've reached my weightloss limit now just have to keep it off, which i am starting to think is going to be harder than getting it off in the first place   

Amanda - I'm new on here so wanted to say congrats on your BFP!!! Glad your feeling better  

Kat - Good luck for your appointment Thursday     Hope it goes well and you'll be ready to go soon  

Julie - Thanks hun... he might bring it soon so i stop looking out the window for him     Good luck for your scan tomorrow, i hope its good news    


I actually have some news! Unfortunately its not about the IUI    A while ago i posted about being in terrible pain, and the hospital kept fobbing me off! Well i finally got them to do some tests and it came back with very high liver function and so they ordered an ultrasound which i had 6 weeks ago.. i went for the results today and its gallstones   Its apparently quite ucommon in people my age and thats why it hasnt been detected til now, and i have to have my gall bladder removed! The problem is its going to clash with mme reaching the top of the waiting list for IUI   I have spoken to other people who have said they decided not to have the surgery because they can manage the stones without having the op....  I dont know what to do    DH and i have been waiting so long for this that i really feel if i can manage without the op i'd rather not postpone any tx... It always seems to be something that crops up   2005 we actually had a natural BFP just as we were going for the first lot of tests and unfortunately had a M/MC so we decided to try for a year on our own and as we went back for the tests again DH was diagnosed with cancer, he had chemo that year... then had a major op (to do with his cancer) last year and we finally managed to get a refferal in this year only to find out i have gallstones   I could cry and i dont know what to do!

Thinking lots of      orangey thoughts for us all  

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bee - Oh you poor love ... if it's not one thing, it's another.  You've had so much to go through over the last few years.  Thank goodness you pestered them to do some tests though.  Lots & lots of      &       for you and some       's too


----------



## emma.b

Julie- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow  I will be thinking of you. I'm going to miss our daily chats as well. Hopefully I can catch up at the airport on Friday. Bad news re: house, buyer has pulled out. House back on the market. C'est La Vie!

Bee-  I'm glad they found out what the problem is but sorry it leaves you with a dilemma. I'm not sure what advice to give so will just send lots of   instead. I am due to test 2nd July.

Catch up with you all on Friday from one of the four airports we will stopping at.

Love Emma.b


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  well first day of d/reg and the jab was ok, didn't really hurt but got a bump and it is warm now, guess it's the body trying to fight what's gone in  

Wraakgodin - how did you get the scan photos, you only need one nice big follie hun 

Emma.b - Hope your ok hun

Cookiesal - Sorry to hear you ov at the weekend but good you still got 2 eggs hun,   they have made it overnight and are dividing nicely

Julie - hey you   thanks for the kind thoughts, slept like a log although wide awake at 6am and so did the ironing to pass the time, I really hope your scan is all good today, be sure to let us know xxx

Bee - so sorry to hear about your gallstones, I guess the question I would ask is can you put up with the pain for hopefully another 10months?    if the answer is yes then go for your IUI

Leech/Amanda/Marmaladeboo/KP - Hope our resident Mummy's to be are all ok      Leech are you counting the days to the big wedding day hun??
To everybody else good morning


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Glad it went well today Lou - brave girl - bet you glad to get started   

Amanda - glad you feeling better for work - not long to go now 

Julie - good luck with your scan today honey 

Sal - sorry it hasn't worked out for you for IUI but   that those little ones do their magic for you   

Nix - take it easy Young lady PUPO

Kay - good luck for Thursday - I know its a bit early but my jelly brain won't remember by then.

Hi and good luck to everyone else.

AAM I can barely concentrate today - have been up two nights in a row with severe toothache - can't get a dentist appt till 14/07 despite crying to the  the dentist yesterday ( )  - don't think they would be able to do anything anyway as think its my root canal (again) and you need an xray for that so not too keen to do that in my condition - will just have to grin and bear it for a while although my top lip is swollen so not looking very pretty grinning   

Not long for the wedding - am sick of people sticking their noses in telling me how and what to do - looking for a cake and his sister has come up with the bright idea of me making my own even tho I can't cook toast - was in pain yesterday so screamed at my poor DP to tell her to mind her own business and that I;m holding down a full time job and trying to get everything sorted so I haven't got ****** time to make a freaking cake and wouldn't even know where to start!!!  I'm sure I will be calm in a few days!!!

Have a good one ladies 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

about you not being able to cook toast but seriously tell your SIL to mind her own business    poor you with that tooth, hope it eases off soon hun


----------



## Greyhounds

Leech -hope everything sorts itself out.  Even low key weddings can end up being so stressful.  Have you considered buying a ready made cake from M&S?  They do lovely simple iced fruitcake in different sizes so you can even do it in tiers and then put some fresh flowers on top or buy something to put on top.  Get your sister to do it and then she will mind her own business when she has an 'important job' on the day  

Lou well done for doing your first injection – I think you are so brave!

Bee sorry to hear about the gallstones.

Emma, good luck with the test and travelling.

Cookiesal, any news from the clinic? 

Wraakgodin, it may be only one but it’s a good size!  Keep positive  

Amanda good to hear that you are back at work and counting down the weeks to be off again. 

Sorry for going AWOL for a while after testing after my first IUI. I got a  high temperature which became gastroenteritis and I was off work all of last week. I also got my period to confirm my BFN. However the good news is that I have been offered a new job! The past year in my new job in London has been a real disappointment and very frustrating. Within months of getting here my role changed to something I would have never applied for let alone moved from Newcastle to do. The relief of finally being able to leave is so great. Hopefully by the end of July/beginning of August I will be starting my new role – it also coincides with my second try at IUI! Location wise the job is not as convenient and it will be a much more stressful and challenging job than I have now – madness I know but I just want to get out of here!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly sorry about your BFN and then being ill, so pants that is, but good news abouts your new job sounds like the right move for you hun     Good idea about the cake


----------



## leechcb1

Gilly so sorry about your BFN  

Thanks for the info about the cakes - I will pop up to M & S and have a little nosy

xx


----------



## alegria

Morning ladies  

Sorry to gate crash on your thread but I wonder if any of you could help me? Last week I had my IVF converted to IUI due to poor response - managed to produce only 2 follies of 21mm and 22mm, one in each ovary. And a very thin lining (4.5mm) too which they gave me oestrogen pills to be inserted vaginally daily for 2wks (sorry tmi). I had the trigger (ovitrelle) last Wed at 8pm and the IUI was performed on the Fri at 4pm. I was also prescribed 2 lovely cyclogests to be used daily till test date   
My question is, today I should be day 4 past ovulation and since yesterday I've been having lots of cramps in my lower tummy and tiredness in my legs like if my AF was about to turn up. My ovaries are feeling very tender as well. Surely this is way too early for these kind of symptoms??   Could it be the cyclogest or the oestrogen? Any advice will be very appreciated.

Many thanks,
Alegria xx


----------



## Greyhounds

Alegria (what a lovely name!) I didn't have drugs after my IUI but I did feel cramp and my ovaries did feel tender for a while.  I have everything crossed for you.  I'm sure some of the other ladies on here can help you more than me though!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Alegria - welcome, I had alot of aches and pains after my IUI and I got a BFN but I know our resident Mummy's had the same and got BFP's so try not to read too much into it, just means your body is doing what it should be, with regards to the Cyclogest it just made me very windy   and constipated.

Yes Julie more windy than normal


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Alegria

I never had any drugs after IUI either but had af symptoms on and off throughout 2ww and beyond (even now I get af symptoms around the time my cycle should be due!!).  Its a cruel twist of fate that pg symptoms and af symptoms are so similar - I'm sure some of our ladies have had cyclogest so will be along to ease your mind

Good luck 

Ps Lou is our resident trumper!!! 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## leechcb1

Wait till Julie gets on you will be blown into oblivion!!

x


----------



## alegria

Thank you so much ladies, you lot know how to make someone have fun even if they're on their 2ww   

Alegria xx


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning girlies,

How are we all today!

Lou - I am made up that you have got underway with the iVF and lots of lovely     to you!

Leech - sorry that you are getting stressed out about the wedding - its a nightmare isn't it?  And to top it off toothache aswell you poor thing  

Gilly - congrats for your new job!

Alegria - I had the cyclogest after my IUI and yes you do get cramping in your stomach and also sore boobs aswell.  I had this for the full 2 week wait!  I think you would probably have these symptoms whether or not you went on to get a BFP or a BFN!  All the best of luck to you in hun!  And don't forget to come on here for loads of support during the dreaded 2WW.

Emma - really sorry that the house has fallen through - hoping some good lick comes your way soon.

Julie - Hey honey - how are you??

Hello to everyone else - there are so many of us!!

Well I am sat at home listening to my kitchen being ripped out with stuff all around me - God I could do with emigrating for the 2 weeks that it will take.  They have only started today and already I am getting stressed.

Good news though - my books came and I have started reading the Zita West one and it is really good - i couldn't put it down the other night.  I am just waiting for AF to arrive which should be early next week and then I can get on with my next lot of treatment. 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Afternoon all!

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes.  You are all wonderful!  

Well, I am officially PUPO!!!!  Yaaaaaaaay!   Still can’t believe it!  Everything went ok, my body just always freezes when they stick something up my whatsit (especially that duck bill thingie!)!  It is easy for them to say “relax”!!!!  Test date is 10th July.  The clinic is closed until 28th July, so I will have to phone them up then to arrange either the next attempt, or my first scan!     

I asked if there was anything I could do to improve my chances, and they said just to continue life as normal.  I laid down for an hour when I got home, but they advised against laying down the whole day, better to keep moving, even though I read in a book that it is better to lie down as much as possible.  So many conflicting opinions!    But as I am off work today, I am just going to sit here and do a cross stitch of Guan Yin, who is the Chinese goddess of fertility – keep myself occupied through the 2ww!

Bee – glad to hear that you eventually got diagnosed, think of that as a good thing.  I can’t advise you on what to do, just cross that bridge if or when you get to it.  No point stressing about it at the moment.

Leicesterlou – they just gave me a photo of my follie, I didn't even have to ask for it.  Something to show the little one when it grows up!  I just assume the system is different over here.  

Leechcb1 – sending you lots of hugs for that tooth.  Sorry to hear that the wedding is giving you so much stress.  I did mine the easy way, we arranged everything and phoned people a few days before that we were getting married!   But after the stress of my first wedding, I know exactly what you mean, I understand why people elope!

Gillydaffodil – sorry to hear about your BFN, but big congratulations on the new job. 

Alegria – sorry I can’t offer you any advice (as I am only on my first cycle of treatment) but I wish you well and hope things settle down soon.

Nicksy – happy reading!

Love, hugs       to all

Sue


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies

Thank you for your kind messages - miraculously both my little fighters fertilised overnight.  I was gobsmacked when I got the call.

Not having transfer this month however as my hormones will be wrong because of the timescale and my lining suffered during EC (bleeding) so we're freezing the 2 little ones and I will try an FET next month when we will build a nice solid thick lining.  If that doesn't work then we will look at much more natural cycles (I don't think my clinic will allow completely natural ones but I won't be on the usual drugs).  Of course I am disappointed that things are not going to plan once again but it has been a learning curve for the clinic re my body and how it reacts and, under the circumstances it is about as good a result as I could have hoped for.

Sit tight little Snowbabies, mummy loves you and is so proud of you for fighting. xxxx

Right, need to have a read and catch up with you all - lots of    and


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi CookieSal!

Glad that your little fighters are ok.  Congratulations on them doing so well.

Of course you are disappointed that it won't be done this month.  But if waiting that one month improves your chances dramatically, then it will all be worth it.  Those little snowbabies will be sitting snug in your belly before you know it!!

Sending you hugs

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cookiesal    here's to your little ones, so glad they are both fighting hun and I am sure they will continue to fight and be ready when you are to implant   

Wraagodin PUPO yeeeaaahhh now legs up and relax hun


----------



## leechcb1

Sal so happy your little fighters fertilised - best for them to be in best possible environment for transfer so take it easy for the month get yourself well and it will be all systems go for next month  

Wraakgodin - congratulations PUPO - don't know about you but I was shattered after basting and did littel else but sleep and lounge on the sofa for the weekend 

Nicksy hope all goes well with the kitchen - it will be worth it in the end but its horrible living in a building site - happy reading 

xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks ladies - it's been a tough time but at least I am still in with a chance.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Why is nothing ever straight forward in my life, DH has just rang to say he is going to be working in Hull in a few weeks time, told him he will have to come back for the day to do his thing but my god things are sent to try me, he is not going to be happy as 3hrs journey but will have to see how he reacts tonight hey


----------



## CookieSal

Lou - I know what you mean hun, you wait and you wait then when you finally think you're getting somewhere there is another obstacle.  I'm sure DH will work around it, sucks though that you even have to think about this.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Cookiesal, it does suck but he is a self employed builder and so can't refuse the work, I am sure it will all be fine I mean he hasn't gone yet has he, god I really panic sometimes   guess he gets away from me and my mood swings anyway on these drugs hey


----------



## CookieSal

There is that - he will be fresh and excited if he doesn't have to endure the build up....I'm amazed DP hasn't built an extension to put me in during jabbing LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have this all to come


----------



## CookieSal

You have to remember I am a freak of nature so you may escape the worst of it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you, I am sure you are not that bad


----------



## CookieSal

Trust me


----------



## leechcb1

Lou try not to worry i'm sure you both will work it out - prob a good thing he will be away from you and your raging hormones!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well thats me done at work for another day, have actually been quite busy in between FF and so the day has flew past lets hope they carry on flying by.

Cookiesal - 

Leech - yes it will save our marriage hey   

Have a good evening all


----------



## leechcb1

Yes you and DH will be all loved up whilst our dp's/dh's want to kill us!!!

have a nice night Lou xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies, and sorry this is going to be such a long post.

Emma.b – So sorry to hear that your buyer has pulled out.  Hope your estate agent can find you another buyer really soon.

Lou – Glad to hear the first jab went ok.  You are an angel doing your ironing so early as you were up and about.  I had an early start too to leave at 7.10am for my scan.  Windy … you …. surely not. 8D.  Ooooh, just seen all your cheeky smileys …. about the only thing I’ve smiled about since I got home.

Leech – So sorry to hear that you’ve got toothache … I’ve just had to cancel my appointment at the dentists for this Friday (need a small filling).  Pity you don’t live closer honey … you would have been welcome to my appointment.  Sorry to hear that people are trying to decide about YOUR wedding hun  to them for interfering.  I’m okay-ish with cakes, but wouldn’t think of making my own wedding cake.  You have plenty to be busy with, without worrying about making a cake too.

Gillydaffodil – Sorry to hear you’ve had gastroenteritis hun – it’s horrible isn’t it, but great news on the new job.  Hope it all goes really well for you … and with IUI #2.

Nicksy – Hope you are enjoying the books, and not stressing too much of day1 of new kitchen.  I just remember the dust when mine was done.

Sue – Congratulations on being PUPO honey.  Your test day is my DD’s birthday.  Hope you managed to rest up ok.

Cookiesal – I am so very pleased for you that both your embies are waiting for you, but I’m obviously sorry that you have to wait another month for them to come back to Mummy.  .

AAM - I’ll apologise in advance for a bit of a saga, but I kind of need to get it off my chest.

Well, what an up and down day.  Went for my scan … 2 follies on r.h.s but only 1 that’s probably got an egg … it was 14.5mm and the other was only 10.5mm.  The fertility nurse said that they wanted to re-scan me on Thurs am to see how it had grown (doing OPK’s Wed/Thurs am), and if it was big enough they would give me a pregnyl shot so I could go in for basting on Fri.  So I was quite  when I left.  Certain that basting would happen this week, and they wouldn’t let me run the risk of ovulating on the weekend again.  

Got home from work and had an answerphone message from the clinic saying they want to wait till Mon to scan me if I haven’t ovulated by then ^shocked^.  If it’s only 14.5mm today, then if it grows at 1-2mm a day, it could well be Sat before I ovulate.  Grrrr!  I just wish they wouldn’t say anything and just phone later, before I get all excited.

My boss has been truly lovely today as well … he’s letting me have Mon/Tues off as compassionate leave as it’s our last tx.  He’s also said if I need the following Mon/Tues off I can take them as holiday.  

So, better get the wheatbag out and keep drinking lots of water, and  that that OPK gives me a smiley on Thursday so I can be basted on Fri after all.

Thanks for listening (unless you’ve fallen asleep by now).

’s & XXX’s to everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - so sorry your clinic is messing you around hun, I would ring them if I was you and tell them your concerns and see what they say, so glad my cheeky     made you smile hun, missed you recently         it all works out ok for you hun xxx

Morning to you all 

Got a text from KP last night she is ok but still very very weak x


----------



## leechcb1

Oh Julie what a palaver - hopefully they know best and it will all work out    but as Lou says maybe you best voicing your concerns - did they give you any idea why no AF this month?

Good news about your boss - sometimes they're not all bad 

Hiya Lou 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech, have you caught up with your work hun, your around alot more now, its good to have you back


----------



## leechcb1

Got it more under control now so can concentrate on your ladies a bit more (or at least a couple of times a day!!!) 

How was second day jabbing?  What happens next in your tx?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

2nd jab was ok, went smoothly and only a little blood so hopefully less bruising.  Next part is to ring the clinic on day 1 then they will give me dates for scans, egg collection etc


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,

How's everyone doing ?

basting was OK on Monday.  Was more uncomfortable that last time and had quite a bit of cramping since - never had that before either.

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix officially PUPO then         pains are fine Leech had them and still does, so try not to worry too much


----------



## Nix76

Not worrying about the cramping at all Lou - in fact, in a warped way, it made me feel a bit better cos I could feel that I'd had tx.  Does that make sense !?  

How's you and the injections ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I understand hun, yesterday's jab was a bit of a nightmare but today's was fine, no symptoms as yet was freezing last night but I guess those hot sweats etc are just around the corner as they say, are you off work now for the 2ww?


----------



## Nix76

No, I'm back at work now - took basting day and yesterday off but back to normal now.  Can only wait and hope now I guess !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes thats it best to keep busy, the doc has said he is signing me off after egg collection and I am really looking forward to unwinding but I guess I will be in some pain etc before I start to relax


----------



## Bekie

Hello ladies,


Hope your all having a good afternoon  

Lou - Glad the Jabbing is going well hun! 

Nix - Congrats on being PUPO hun     Sending lots of     orangey thoughts too you hun!  Fingers crossed the cramping is a positive sign for you  

Julie -   I would definitely ring the clinic and speak to them about your concerns.... it isnt fair to tell you one thing and then leave a message with another     That you get your positive OPK thursday  

Sal - I am so pleased you have 2 lovely embies!  Exciting you'll be having FET next month will be keeping everything crossed    

Hello to anyone i have missed i cant go back any further   Going to have to post more often i think    (any excuse   )

As for me... nothing much to tell...feeling very off at the minute. Although to be fair getting a BFP now (whilst wonderful) would be very unlikely, have a lot of odd symptoms but as with all symptoms it could just be AF playing tricks on me! She isnt due til Sunday so i suppose i'll have a better idea then  
No othe news here  

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Beckie, sorry your feeling off


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick one, but hope I can catch up later with some personals.  Thank you so much for your lovely messages of support.  

How   was I to get a smiley on my OPK this morning.  Soooooo ... it's basting day tomorrow.  Just need to sort out who is going to run the playgroup and what we are going to do with DD.  DH has to do his bit at 9.15am and I'm being basted at 12noon.  Great news is that my original consultant is back so he can do our last tx, which I'm REALLY pleased about.

Will catch up later,
s & XXXX's to you all


----------



## leechcb1

Julie thats great news    

Nix - well done on PUPO - don't be working too hard  

Bee - sorry you feeling off honey  

Lou - missed you again - hope you have a good night  

Off to the emergency dentist for me - feel like ripping my head off its so painful - bit of a saga getting an appointment but hey ho not long to go now 

See you all tomorrow when I hope to be in a better mood!!!

Lotsa lurve 

xxx


----------



## Bekie

Congrats Julie     Fabulous news    Good luck for basting     

Leech thank you hun! Hope to be feeling better soon    Hope your ok at the dentist   

Lou - Thank you xxx

Bekie


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies   hope everyone is ok.
Sorry I have not had time to read through all the messages but I promise I will do tonight.

Great news Julie all the best for    blasting 
Lou - I am really glad you are getting on well with the injections - not too long now xx
Leech & Bee - I hope you feel better soon  
Nix - Congrats on PUPO  
Sorry I know I have missed lots of you lovely ladies out but i will catch up.

I got my consultation tomorrow morning with Mr Sad     kinda really looking forward to it.
Will post tomorrow and let you know how we get on.
Love Kat xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nix76 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How's everyone doing ?
> 
> basting was OK on Monday. Was more uncomfortable that last time and had quite a bit of cramping since - never had that before either.
> 
> Nix.


Nix, I had my basting on Monday and have had a bit of cramping today, so we are in the same boat.

Sending you lots of    

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Julie!!!!!!      

Kat, good luck with your appointment.    

leechcb1 - hope you get ok at the dentist    

Bekie - sending you lots of supportive hugs.  Hope you feel better soon.  Sometimes I just want to grab AF and give her a good slap!  She seems to enjoy being cruel to us. 

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Well I am back from my Devon hols. We had a lovely relaxing time with our friends (and no pregnancies announced more importantly!) I can heartily recommend a holiday during your 2WW it defo stops you going completely  

Anyway I have bad news - the old bag AF arrived - bang on time. So I can only conclude that my first cycle of IUI ended in a BFN  

Its going to take me a while to catch up with all the posts so no personals at the moment  -sorry.

I just wanted to ask a few questions of all you more experienced IUI -ers. About 4 days after basting i had AF like pains which lasted 1 week. They then stopped, I also had no (. .) pain at all. All of this was not normal from a AF perspective so I had managed to convince myself of an impending BFP - I was even more gutted when AF arrived. I just wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced weird symptoms like this with pregnyl and puregon?

Secondly we are having a month off from stimulated IUI to go and visit Dr Zhai' s clinic as I heard that place is good for high FSH. However do you think its worth going ahead with a basting without any of the drugs? 


Any advice would be welcome - as I am feeling very   at the moment

Harriet


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Harriet, I am so sorry that AF turned up, my heart goes out to you.  I can't offer any advice because I am a first timer.  But I just wanted to send you a big cyberhug and I hope you have better success at Dr Zhai's clinic.  I will have everything crossed for you.

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet so sorry AF showed her ugly face   can't help with the drugs as I had natural IUI sending you lots of cyber hugs     

Julie basting today       sending you some  

Kat - your appt, hope you can check in afterwards and let us know what happened  

Everbody else good morning  I will catch you later as got a rushed job on at work


----------



## Nix76

Sue - nice to be cycling with you    Good luck hun  

Harriet - every cycle I've had that has been medicated (clomid, puregon and menopur, all with pregnyl) have been different and messed with my head.  The pregnyl especially gives you PG type symptoms to really confuse you.  So sorry it was a BFN hun  

Morning Lou and everyone else !!

Nix.


----------



## Nicksy

Good Morning Girlies, hope you are all well!

Nix & Sue - the 2 cycle buddies - good luck to both of you in your 2ww!! and sending lots of      to you.

Lou - Hope the treatment is going ok and you are starting to enjoy the pesky injections - you get used to them don't you?  I remember when I first needed an injection on my 1st IUI it was the worst possible thing that could happen to me but in a perverse way, I started to enjoy them and felt that I was actually doing something!!

Julie - Loads of luck honey for basting today.     

Kat - Hi hun, hope your consultation goes well today!

Harriet - Really sorry about your BFN honey but glad you enjoyed your holiday - are you going to have another go soon?

Bee - Hi to you honey and really good luck and   that you get a BFP 

Leech - Hope you are ok hun!

No news from me - still waiting for AF to arrive next week - us women always have seem to wait for everything  

My house is like a building site but I know it will be worth it in the end when I get my new kitchen.  The Zita West book is still really good - I keep reading bits of it to DH in bed and he looks at me like I am loopy    For example I didn't know (I know call me thick) that women only make a girl and it is up to the mens sperm to predict what sex it is.  Please don't tell me I am the only one that knows this!!  It also gives you some really good advice on what to eat and stuff. 

I had a bit of a question also - when you were all having your initial tests, did you just have blood tests to check for ovulation in one month?  I am a bit concerned as my SIL has just had all the results from her tests and they have told her that she doesn't ovulate every month.  I asked how they knew this and she told me that she had had quite a few blood tests in various months.  It got me thinking that perhaps I don't ovulate every month    Some months I have really strong ovulation signs and some months I don't!  Hope someone can help thicko me!!

Loads of love to you all

Nic
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicksy, I have 3 consecutive months of blood tests on day 2 and day 21 to check FSH and ovulation, yes the jabs make you feel like your doing something but anxious to move to the next stage now


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Lou, it will be here before you know it!! Hope this treatment is successful for you hun - its so bloody expensive isn't it?

So you had 3 months of blood tests and I only had one - this makes me wonder now, I think I will ask about it next time I go!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I am Egg Sharing and so reduces the cost massively, I hope it wokrs too cause this is the last time


----------



## Nicksy

So how does the egg sharing work Lou and what sort of money do you save.  Sorry for being nosey, I was just thinking if this is something that I might do if the next lot of IUI doesn't work


----------



## Leicesterlou

I pay £400 flat fee (cheaper than my IUI £500) drugs included you should enquire about it, it does slow you down though as you have to have lots of tests and then be matched up.  Enquire about it though hun


----------



## Nicksy

Wow, thanks for telling me that Lou - that is really worth knowing about especially as we were told that we were looking at a cost of £4000 for IVF. I will enquire about it if need be. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It does make a big difference, but you have to have counselling etc as if the reciepient is successful that child can contact you when they are 18, I don't have a problem with this as I am not their mother etc but can be quite difficult for some


----------



## Nicksy

So how many eggs do you need to have Lou - do they increase your drugs dosage?


----------



## Leicesterlou

You need to have 8 minimum to share, I think they will just monitor and up the dosage if need be


----------



## Nicksy

Wow, its really quiet on here today - the quietest I have ever known!  Come on all you IUI buddies - where are you??


----------



## Leicesterlou

It has gone really quiet on here just lately


----------



## Harriet_LF

I am here – not a lot to say really. I’m still pretty depressed about my failed IUI cycle.

Lou: What made you decide to give IVF a go?


----------



## Leicesterlou

It was cheaper than IUI with the egg sharing plus the success rates are alot higher than IUI, but obviously it is alot more instrusive, we are only do this round of tx so decided to go for it


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies.

Julie - how did your blasting go? 
Lou - How you getting on with those injections lovely x
Nicksy - Hi lovely hope you are ok  
Harriet - so sorry to hear about AF showing up   hopefully you will have better results next time
Nix & Sue - Hope you ar eboth ok xxx

Well Mr Sad   was absolutley lovely.  Thank god I took half day off from work he had us talking for 2 hours!!  He explained to us that we could go down the route of ICSI on the NHS, (I thougth the NHS only did IVF but apprantley not!!) or we could have a go at IUI and if that fails he will then put us down for ICSI which sounded fab.  He did explain that he would like to check my tubes which is has made me an appointment for 29th July 12.30pm!!! not long. Then if all that goes ok we will have IUI in Aug YYYYIIIIPPPPEEE  

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's excellent news Kat      The jabs are going well thanks hun, no symptoms yet but the jabs are definately easier


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - you really are brave with those injections but not long now


----------



## Leicesterlou

It's like everything you get used to it hun, just need AF to be on time then I can start planning the next stage, I get so impatient


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I'm exactly the same, especially when things are totally out of my control like this treatment!!! but now I have been given a date to work to its not so bad.  Just try now to loose a few more pounds - life is never easy is it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless, I have given up on the loosing weight for the time being although I haven;t put any on since last time so happy about that    It will help you pass the time though concentrating on something else


----------



## Kathryne

You're right Lou   oh well better get some work done!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat go and get some work done then hun, I am off home at 3.30pm     got to make the bed and hoover upstairs then going to see BIL as its his birthday.

Have a good night IUI Chicks 

Julie - Officially PUPO then really hope this time it works for you, it has all gone your way so far with you OV before the weekend so no stress there


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

It’s my post-basting post   & firstly a massive thank you for all your kind words about my basting today.  

Leech – Hope your tooth is better after your visit to the dentist.

Kat – Great to hear that Mr Sad was really lovely and gave you lots of time to talk things through.  Our original consultant (who did our basting today) is absolutely lovely.

Sue – I had cramping on my first IUI, but don’t think I had so much on my second.  Few weird twinges so far, but that’s usual for me.

Harriet_LF – .  So sorry to hear that the old witch arrived …. Mine always comes before I get to test too.  Be kind to yourself honey.

Nicksy – Sorry to hear you are still living in a building site, but like you said it will be worth it in the end.  I loved my new kitchen when it was finally finished (in our old house).  I didn’t know that women only make little girls.  Wow.  

Lou – Sorry I’ve been a bit AWOL recently … been working extra hours to make up or the time off I’ve had for DD’s school induction sessions.  I’m just in the 2ww, so I’ll be chattering away as usual.  Hope you enjoy b-i-l's birthday celebrations.

Well, I worked out what to do with playgroup/crafts and DD and we were on the road by 8am.  DH had his “appointment” at 9.15am and all went well again (no stagefright thank goodness).  We only had till 12noon till my bit, so just nipped down to Next/Tesco’s/Matalan as they are just down the road (bought some more uniform for DD).  We were SOOOOO lucky because my lovely consultant who broke his hip ski-ing in March has just come back and he was happy to do my “basting” which was really lovely of him.  He is just so much more friendly and chatty than the female consultant who has done our previous 2.  He chatted away during, after and then when we came out the room and even gave me a kiss afterwards.  Bless.  We also had my favourite of the fertility nurses to assist, so I’m really happy with how it all went.  The lab guy said DH’s sample was superb – 555 million ^happysperm^.  They actually asked if he fancied being a donor.  We never really asked before about his samples as they just said they were excellent ……but apparently one was over 400 million and one was 928 million ^shocked^.  I know I nicknamed him Captain Sperm when he had his first s/a done, but he really is.  And the best surprise of all was that I had 2 eggs .  I obviously was in such a state the other day I didn’t listen properly … one was 14.5mm, one was 12.5mm and the lining was 12.6mm, so they think they will be both big enough to be ok.  Yeah  … I’ve never had 2 before.  

So … now the fun of the 2ww is about to start.  I’m feet up on the sofa with the laptop on my lap, just like the last two.  Good thing is that we have a parent’s evening at DD’s school tonight so that will take my mind off things for a couple of hours. I just hope I don’t drive you all nuts during it.

 s & XXX’s to you all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie quick one as must dash, don't sit up hun lie down, sitting up apparently restricts blood flow to the uterus, so get lying down and relaxing for a few hours, take care and catch you tomorrow


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Julie: Congrats on being PUPO! Well done for having 2 follies, hopefully it will work for you this time, I’ll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Kathryne: I’m so pleased that you have a nice consultant, it makes the whole experience so much more bearable if they are nice. If you are having IUI in August that will probably make us cycle buddies! As my next stab at it will be around end of July.

Helloooo to everyone else

AAM: I am feeling a little bit better but am still really sad about my BFN, I think I became overly positive! Maybe that’s a side effect of FF! Anyway we decided to go au-natural this month and reassess the situation so we are back to having lots of BMS! I have a follow on consultation next Thursday to discuss options and possibly switch to IVF.  We are also going to see Dr Zhai to see what she can do about my FSH levels.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Leicesterlou said:


> Julie quick one as must dash, don't sit up hun lie down, sitting up apparently restricts blood flow to the uterus, so get lying down and relaxing for a few hours, take care and catch you tomorrow


NOW you tell me! I sat up and read a book the afternoon after IUI!!! Hope it hasn't done too much damage.

The 2ww is driving me MENTAL!!! sorry no personals today, feeling really tired, going to have a lie down.

Sending       to all

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

I sat up as well – although it was more like a sit / lay! I will know better for next time!

Sue: I know how you feel about the 2WW it seemed to last forever for me too – it now seems like an infinite amount of time until my next lot of treatment starts!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet_LF - .  Like you I think I was overly positive for our 2nd cycle (especially as I had implantation bleeding/pains), and it hit me really hard when we got a BFN.  It's so hard, because I truly believe you have to think positive in order to get a good result, but then it's really tough if it doesn't work ... you kind of question your ability to be positive.  Just be kind to yourself and hopefully the BMS will give you a natural BFP without any more need for tx.  

Sue - Hope you feel better after a rest ... my 2ww's have driven me insane.  I wouldn't panic about sitting up hun ... lots of people say that it's fine just to rest up and no need to put your feet up.


----------



## Greyhounds

Julie, I'm really pleased that basting went well.  Good size of eggs and lining too!    
PMSL at 'Capitain Sperm'!!  

Hello to all, esp. the ladies in the 2ww


----------



## Bekie

Good Evening ladies  

Harriet - So sorry about your BFN hun    I do think its a side affect of FF sometimes, i thin it will be a problem for me too... i'm trying to convince myself that having 3 IUI's instead of going straight to IVF first is the best thing as there is no reason why it wont work... filling myself with hope i think. Hope your looking after yourself  

Julie -    at your DH's     I did laugh at Captain Sperm    Glad your basting went well    you seem much happier today   Sending you lots of          and orangey thoughts      !PUPO!   

Lou - Sorry i missed you today...hope your injections are going ok hun! It must be your baseline scan soon?

Kat - Thats fab news hun, so glad your appointment went so well!!! We are doing something similar having 3 goes at IUI and then moving onto IVF if it doesnt work, are you having a HyCoSy or HSG?  I had a HyCoSy to check my tubes at the begining of the month... i'd definitely suggest taking some painkillers about 20 mins before your appointment as the cramps (like AF) can be a little uncomfy    Cant believe how soon your starting!!! We have a 4 month waiting list   Which is why i have been stalking the postman    Hoping that letter comes soon    

Nicksy - Sorry to hear about the building site!  I can sympathise we had our kitchen and bathroom done at the same time, then had the whole house decorated and recarpeted took about 2 months from start to finish   and i was soo glad when the house was finally empty    

No news here really... have been working hard all day and then baking cookies and lemon cake this evening... no letter as of yet though 

Bekie

              to us all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie Wilts said:


> Sue - Hope you feel better after a rest ... my 2ww's have driven me insane. I wouldn't panic about sitting up hun ... lots of people say that it's fine just to rest up and no need to put your feet up.


I specifically asked my consultant whether I should lie down for the rest of the day and she said not to!

I am going insane already and it is only 2 days!

Sue


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi ladies, I'm in a bit of a quandry and don't know if you can help  

As you know I have been offered a new job at a local authority and I am keen to hand in my notice and start ASAP. 

As part of the process and before I get my contract, I have to complete an occupational health questionnaire. On it I have had to state that I have visited my GP in the past year due to TTC problems and that I am now under the care of UCHL and receiving 'mild' fertility treatment (i.e.  the IUI).

I just want to send the form off and hand in my notice without waiting for the contract; I am sure my form and references will be fine. However, DH is worried about the fertility treatment statement on the form. Could this be grounds for withdrawing my job offer? I believe it is discriminatory if it is but DH doesn't want me to take the risk by handing in my notice and then finding I have no job to go to.    I am so desperate to leave my current placxe though!

Anyone had any similar experiences? Anyone work in HR?


----------



## Bekie

Hi Gilly,

I'm afraid i have no words of advice... have you asked for access to the wor issues board as the mods on there can advise you about it.  If you could get away with putting down as little info as possible as its obviously worrying you, i'd perhaps put it was a Gyno issue and seeing a consultant at the hospital... i doubt they'd question that further?  I cant imagine that they'd withdraw the job offer based on you having tx though hun! If you can ask for access to work issues and then hopefully they can offer you more concrete advice  

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wraagodin/Harriet sorry girls I have only just heard about the sitting up myself, maybe it is after IVF sorry I am getting all confused  as Julie says don't panic too much about it I am sure you'll get your BFP  

Bee - haven't got anything booked for my baseline scan yet, they just told me to ring in on day 1 of AF and then they will give me all the dates etc  

Gillydaffodil - I guess its up to you what you put on the form but they can't withdraw the offer as you can get them done for being discriminative hun, but don't hand your notice in until you have your contract hun, have they said when they will send it out?

Julie - hope your ok?

Leech - getting nervous about the wedding yet?

Everybody else good morning to you all  and thank god its Friday


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls!

Thank crunchie it's Friday at last !!!

Nix.


----------



## Greyhounds

I know I should wait until I get the contract, but my second referee is on holiday until next Wednesday and they have to give me the all clear on the medical questionnaire.  It could be another week/10 days before I get my contract and I am desperate to leave!!

I will wait another week and hopefully hand in my notice next Friday. 

Morning all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly, the only thing I would say is if you hand your notice would they let you stay if you didn't received your offer letter/contract or would you just leave anyway, or maybe they could email you an offer letter?


----------



## Greyhounds

They won't email anything until they have both references and I have passed the medical questionnaire. 

Just spoke to occupational health but they will not deal with my enquiry until Monday because the therapist is working from home today - all I want is a brief 2 minute chat with her but they won't let me talk to her!  I was hoping to post the form today    I might still do and then discuss implications with her on Monday.  I am 99.9% certain that the questionnaire is about making sure someone is fit to do the work and its not as if they can claim that going through IUI would prevent that would it?  It would be discriminatory. 

I'm sure they would let me stay here but I really, really don't want to stay.  Its not a good place to be and to tell you the truth everyone is leaving because its run really badly. I have already been told by several employers (when I haven't even made it on their shortlist for new jobs) that my experience here is not helping my chances of getting shortlisted   I need to get out pronto!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Then I guess if that's how you feel then send off the forms, they can't retract the offer because of your medical form, but if you wanted to be 100% sure then I would wait, I guess its your call and if your that desperate


----------



## Greyhounds

I'm going to send off the form but hold back in handing in my notice until I get the contract that way I am covered. 

I cannot lie on the forms given that I have had to give my GP contact details.  If they do a spot check they will confirm that I am doing IUI anyway. 

Thanks for putting up with me    I can get really worked up sometimes!!  Goodness knows what I would be like if we had children!

Lou how are the injections going?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries Gilly, sometimes good to talk through these things to get straight in the mind.  Jabs are fine still no side effects so hope they are doing what they should be


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies (just) 

Lou - .  Bless, you are like our agony aunt/Mummy on here ... always supporting us and with pearls of wisdom and things to make us laugh.  .  

Gillydaffodil - .  Gosh, it's always so difficult sorting out a new job, but even more so with the knowledge that you are having tx soon.  The things us girls have to go through eh.

Bee (Bekie) - Hope the postman stalking pays off today & you get your letter.  

Sue - Oh, well.  I kind of put my feet up on the sofa yesterday, then laid down for 1/2 hour, then sat up during the parents evening, then feet up again when I got home.  I think there is quite a bit of conflicting advice out there, so tend to do what feels natural for me, for what makes me feel calmer and relaxed.  Some people say to just keep on as normal, but I prefer to rest up more than usual, and take my Mon/Tues off work the first week.  That way I feel that if it doesn't work I can't be angry at myself for doing too much (I'm usually a super busy, on-the-go all the time kind of person).  Hope that you feel better today?  Wonder if you have thought about doing a 2ww diary to take your mind off things a bit?  Are you on the 2ww thread?  Sorry for all the questions.

Nix76 - Totally agree ... TGIF. 

AAM - Well, the parent's evening went well, but some people took their little ones and they were really noisy and disruptive.  We know what hours she is going to be doing, so I just need to figure out what I am going to do with work.  We had some very lovely  last night .... Captain Sperm strikes again  .  DD is off at nursery till 4pm today, so posted some letters, delivered some of her birthday party invites and visited my parents before coming home.  Planning to just take it easy today, but I've got everything I need now to start making DD's curtains for her playhouse, so I'm going to get those done over the next couple of days.  Few crampy pains on the r.h.s today but that should just be ovulation (I hope), just going to ignore them as much as I can.

Weather is pants here today .... cold, grey and drizzly.  Yuck.

Quiet on here again today. 

XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, have been thinking about you have had lots of     this morning LOL and I had a text from KP she said to say hello to you xxx  Good on you for the lovely   lets   those captain    are making nice embs as we chat   

  my DH drives me nuts been trying to find a new car well 2nd hand one and have found one that I think would be fine and he says not, he knows nothing about cars and drives me nuts  

Sorry Julie to sound off when I am trying to be so positive for you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Bless you for thinking about me when you were doing your lurve puffs (well, I think bless you, maybe I should be insulted  ).  I was really fluffy last night too.  How is KP doing then?  Is she still at her in-laws or has she made it back home?  Please give her my love and say we miss her loads.  

No need to apologise for sounding off about your DH honey.  Every couple of days I'm on here for a rant about something or other.  I hope you manage to persuade him that he's wrong (but I know my DH always thinks he's right).  Men!  

Actually I can't really complain about Captain Sperm at the moment ... seeing as he is Captain Sperm  .  I just hope he won't be too late home from work tonight.

Lots of  's for you my lovely


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not sure if KP is back at home yet I know she is still weak but expects to be back at work in 2 weeks, she said the raspberry is doing fine though...

Are things a little better with your DH's work now?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Glad to hear that little raspberry is fine, and hope she will be much better soon.

DH's work is still crazy - he's been late home Mon/Tue/Wed and had lots of emails on his blackberry yesterday and he had to make a couple of phone calls when we got home.  .  He always used to finish a bit earlier on Fri and pick DD up from nursery at 4pm, but hasn't done that in weeks.  Just hope he doesn't bring lots of work home for the weekend or I might get a bit .  

Have you found out about that contract that your DH might have to go away for yet hun?

How was your jab today, better?


----------



## Leicesterlou

He will be going to Hull but has agreed to come home the night before EC and then go back to work and my Mum will come and stop with me to look after me.  Jab was quite easy today no side effects though


----------



## Julie Wilts

Such a shame that he's away before the run up to your EC, but like you said before, when you're self employed you have to be where the work is I guess.  At least your Mum can help to look after you honey ... might actually be better, because lets be honest, men can be a bit hopeless sometimes and cause more trouble.  DH just says not to worry about the chores, but then doesn't help to do them.  

Glad to hear your jab was easier today .... I guess it gets better with practice, and pleased to hear you've not had any side effects yet. No more lurve puffs because of the meds then  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes it may even be better with my Mum LOL like you say Men can be hard work at the best of times     Yes I think cause you know what to expect after the jab it makes it fine.  So when is your test date?


----------



## Julie Wilts

I think sometimes we end up looking after our men more when we are poorly or supposed to be resting  .

This will sound really  but my test date isn't so important to me, because I have short cycles and a really short luteal phase.  If it's 2 weeks from basting then it will be on DD's birthday (10th July), but the consultant said Sat 12th July.  I am sure I will know before then if it's worked though hun.

Just trying to be really  this time, and I'll deal with what happens when it happens.

Think I might have egg rolls for lunch ..... best go get boiling them ... just realised it's gone 1pm.  .

What delights have you had today?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Afternoon all

Julie: I am sending all of my       thoughts to you for your 2ww - i hope it works out for you this time. You seem a lot less stressed than i was, i think i went a bit  

Lou: I am also considering switching to IVF, i read your diary today - its really great. I'll be watching closely to see how it goes for you, the bit that terrifies me is the EC

Gilly: Its tricky with work isn't it, I recently got promoted but haven't signed the contract yet, am waiting for that before i tell them about the fertility treatment!

Hello to the rest of you. Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I am hosting a baby shower (couldn't be worse timing could it) for another one of my friends who got pregnant easily! Everyone send me    thoughts to get through the evening!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie good for you hun, take one day at a time I have had cheese salad and apricot muller light for my lunch, make sure you cook thoose eggs properly with you being PUPO  

Harriet thanks for reading my diary, I haven't posted today as nothing much has changed, I am fine about EC but I am having a general I know other have had sedation and felt things   so I am fine about being asleep    Sorry your holding that baby shower, are you having some wine, I think you should to help you through it nice big glass of rose, my thoughts will be with you hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks! I had forgotten that i can have wine! I have to confess that i had a few glasses last week in Devon - more to stop suspicions really. Only 1 friend knows about our treatment and she was dutifully drinking my drinks for me - until someone noticed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet LOL, i tend to drink lemonade if I go out and people this it is vodka and lemonade, but it can be quite hard hiding things can't it....


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies hope you are all ok on this awful british summers day   where has the sun gone

Love kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat we have  here


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet_LF - Bless you for all those 's for me.  Thank you.  I'm trying to be relaxed, but of course, I am totally focused on my 2ww as usual.  I return lots of              for you for the baby shower this weekend - what a fab friend you are to put yourself through it.   I will be  that your friend will be returning the compliment for you very soon my lovely. .

Lou - Yup, I cooked my egg really well, but I don't like runny yolk anyway.  I had weetabix and de-caf tea for brekkie, pineapple juice & some crisps mid am, then my egg rolls (x2) with a babybel cheese and some cherry tomatoes for lunch.  We are being a bit naughty tonight for tea and just having pizza, because I'm not sure what time DH will be home from work.  Had some scrummy raspberries/strawberries last night with ice cream, and a massive bowl of raspberries/strawberries/grapes/cherries after yoga on Wed night.  Unfortunately the Innocent smoothies are not on offer any more at our supermarket.  .  What are you up to this weekend then my lovely ... bingo?

Kat - Hello my lovely.  .  We've had about 2 minutes of sunshine so far today.  .  Still, at least it's stopped raining now.  Looks like Leicester is the place to be today.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Its horrible here all rainy and windy


----------



## Kathryne

You're right Julie thats it Im off to Leicester    
Hi Lou - how you doing lovely still ok with the injections? send some of your sunshine to Swansea lovely xx
Harriet - hi lovely got any nice plans for this weekend?


----------



## Harriet_LF

I went to see a nutritionist and thought i would pass on her pearls of wisdom for making babies!

1. Take a vitamin called fertility plus (they do a men's and women's version) apparently its the best
2. Take extra 1000mg vit c, this is for healthy egss
3. Take an omega berry supplement, also good for egg quality
4. FSH specific: wheatgrass and agnus castus but not whilst on IUI as its contraindicated in pregnancy. Apparently the AC takes 3 months to make any difference to the FSH 
5. She also recommended eating protein with every meal - inc breakfast (again for egg quality and also implantation)
6. Also increasing intake of pulses to everyday, not sure what this is for!

Hope that this helps!


----------



## Harriet_LF

not really i was just complaining that i have to host a baby shower - i expect there will be   at some point! Hopefully when everyone has gone home!!


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies
I've been lurking but am popping on to join in the chat!

Lots been going on... 

Julie good luck on the 2WW hun. I'm following your diary and thinking of you every day!!!

Harriet - you'll be fine at the baby shower. Just think that you have it all to come when you get your BFP. We are out to dinner tomorrow night with friends who are 4mths pregnant... and also got pregnant very very easily. Honeymoon baby.  First time we've seen them since the news so I'm going to be hearing all about it too. Help! BIG glass of wine for me (or 2!!)

Gilly, poor you in a tough dilemma.  I'm not really  sure what to advise but if you could hold off another week that would probably be great. Don't worry too much.

Hi Lou and Kat and everyone else around 

Not much going on with me IUI wise. I wanted to start a natural cycle this month, but went for a scan on Tuesday (day 13) and I'd already ovulated so missed the boat. My last few cycles were really long so how was I to know this was going to be 4 week one?! So it just means that as soon as I get my AF I'm going to start a Puregon cycle... scared of those injections!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie no bingo this weekend as its my Brother's birthday Sunday and so we are all going out for a nice meal, should be good get to see my Nephew, tonight it is BIL's birthday bar-b-que, my BIL is mentally handicapped and so although 44 has the mind of a 10year old and is slightly autistic so having a party he will be in his element.  Sorry you have no  girls

Harriet big    for later hun xxx

Hey Sprinkle, sorry you missed the boat this time but I am sure it will be fine next cycle


----------



## sprinkle

Thanks Lou for the  
I'd love to have a BBQ, thats an idea for the weekend if it decides to stop raining and get a little brighter over here!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I can't believe your only in London not far from me and have rain, I hope its not on its way here


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ... everyone's coming out of the woodwork now  

Lou - Hope you have a lovely time with the party and thank goodness it's sunny there so you can have the bbq tonight.  You can keep the sun for it, and we'll have it tomorrow if that's ok  .  Hope that b-i-l really enjoys his party honey.

Sprinkle - Hello my lovely.  So sorry to hear you missed your ovulation this month.  I was soooo convinced I wasn't going to ovulate till later this week/weekend, that I nearly missed mine too.  Hope that the next few weeks fly by for you so you can get on with it next month.

Harriet_LF - That's interesting stuff to know about.  I'm trying to get more protein into my diet.

Kat - Did you get your tent yet hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok Julie thanks that is a fair swap


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - we had a bargin on the tent front.  My brother bought a 4 man one two years ago but his girlfriend did'nt like camping at all, so we have bought his off him and all the bits to go with it.  We are hoping to go next weekend weather permitting.  We can always upgrade and buy new bit in the future. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

it has arrived


----------



## sprinkle

Well the rain in London is slowly stopping, but its still a little cloudy and grim... sorry!!!

Julie - thank you hun. I'm hoping that I start my AF in the middle of next week so I can just get on with it. My poor DH, wants to book us a holiday and I wont even let him book anything until I know where we are at with the start of my next cycle. He's just wonderful!

Harriet - I'm definitely going to start following your list of things to do


----------



## Harriet_LF

oh nooo that is poo!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - loving the rain pic, but definitely not loving the fact that it's raining for you now.    how very dare it rain for your b-i-l's birthday BBQ.  Hope it'll just be a quick shower and be dry for you later.

Kat - Ooo, that's great hun.  Think its the best thing to do .. to make sure you are really happy with camping too first, and then you can work out what you like/would prefer when you upgrade your kit.  We had some hand-me-down bits from some friends when I started out camping too.  We still haven't got away this year ... obviously this weekend is a bit of a no-no and then the following weekend we have a birthday party for my DD's friend, and then DD's party the Sunday after.  It's going to be the summer hol's before we go away now I guess.


----------



## sprinkle

Kat I can't wait to hear about the camping trip!!!
I'd love to go but I can't imagine we ever actually will.


----------



## janey10

Hi All,

I'm new on here, hope you don't mind me joining!!   

Am starting first IUI (no meds) next week, with first scan on Tuesday(!).  Only found out about problem (dh v bad morph and motility) two weeks ago so still a bit bewildered by it all!!! But have been v proactive already   and started acupuncutre this week, trying to think positive! 

Good luck to everyone going through the same!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - I cant wait.  We used to go all the time when we were kids and I loved it!  

Hey girls i have a naf joke to cheer everyone up ready..........
"What do you get if you cross and elephant and a rhino?? hell if I know      " 

Sorry I couldn't resist xx


----------



## sprinkle

...& my favourite one, What do you call a three legged donkey?! Wonkey!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - loving the rain pic, but definitely not loving the fact that it's raining for you now.  how very dare it rain for your b-i-l's birthday BBQ. Hope it'll just be a quick shower and be dry for you later.
> 
> Kat - Ooo, that's great hun. Think its the best thing to do .. to make sure you are really happy with camping too first, and then you can work out what you like/would prefer when you upgrade your kit. We had some hand-me-down bits from some friends when I started out camping too. We still haven't got away this year ... obviously this weekend is a bit of a no-no and then the following weekend we have a birthday party for my DD's friend, and then DD's party the Sunday after. It's going to be the summer hol's before we go away now I guess.


Have just rang DH and told him to bring his waterproofs home from work 

Loving the jokes


----------



## sprinkle

ok 1 final bad joke from me, what did the green grape say to the white grape?... stop holding your breath!
ok thats really not so funny when you write it down. i apologise for even sharing it!!!


----------



## Nix76

loving the jokes girls!

Sorry to pop on and me AAM, but have a quick question.  Have any of you had AF type aches and pains ongoing after your basting ?  Still getting the low down niggly twinges and also (tmi!) quite a bit of CM.  is this normal ?!

Nix.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Janey 10 - Hello honey, you found us then.  Welcome to the thread.  Be warned though, there are some really nutters on here (actually I'm warning you about me  ), the other ladies are all really lovely.

Sprinkle - I'm going to have to tell DD the Donkey joke  .  She's loves telling jokes but makes them up so they just aren't funny .... e.g. "why did the dog cross the road .... to get a tissue" .... seriously ... she really said that.  Her favourite "real" joke is what's brown and sticky?  A stick.  

Lou - Oh no, is it really coming down then?  It's overcast and grey here, but hasn't rained for a few hours.

Nix76 - I've had quite a lot of AF type pains and twinges after my first IUI honey.  Can't remember about the CM I got though ... I'll check back through my diary from last time to see.  

Now this joke is really for Lou ... it's an oldy and a goody (bit like me then  ).

Man goes to the doc to complain that, since his wife went away with work, when he fluffs/lurve puffs/chuffs/trumps/guffs/farts* (*delete as appropriate) it sounds like a motorbike.  The doc is really concerned about this and says he really needs to hear it to be able to give a good diagnosis.  There is a period of awkward silence, then the man leans to one said the lets on go ..... "ppphhhhhwwww HONDA".  Ah, says the Doc, I know what the problem is......

Absess makes the fart gone honda .... 

Please say you get it ... absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## gems23

Just got a minute before i have to go offline....

Hello to all , hope all is ok, there is no way i can catch up so if i have missed anything important please let me know.

*Nix-*Had loads and loads of CM after basting, apparently its due to them loosening it up during basting. Had cramps and ovary pain after basting for about 3/4 days i think.

*AAM-*Not feeling too positive, pretty sure is going to show her ugly head soon. I have got period pains today, still got the other symptoms i had the other day too . I have pretty much given up hope for this cycle now, don't know where i will find the strength to do another, but i will. Did my last test for Pregnyl yesterday morning (10dpiui), no line at all, so its out of my system i guess. Wondering whether it should stay positive if i was already pg though, since i would be producing HCG naturally as well as the Pregnyl??, but then surely no-one would do this testing to see when Pregnyl is out of their system if that was the case, doesn't make sense . AF due tomorrow/Sunday. Its our 5th wedding anniversary next Saturday the 5th, got a feeling we won't be in the mood for celebrating.

OMG my so called friend has just replied to something i put on ********, i put "3 days left but feeling very sad as pretty sure its not worked ...plus have a banging headache!" she replied "hi hun. try not to get too down it very rarely works the 1st time"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...1-how can i not get too down and 2-like i need to hear that it rarely works 1st time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

love it Julie


----------



## Harriet_LF

i have one

Three women: one engaged, one married and one a mistress, are chatting over lunch and conversation turns to their relationships. They decided that night to surprise their men. All three would wear a black leather bra and thong, stiletto heels and a mask over their eyes. A few days later they meet up for lunch.

The engaged woman: The other night when my boyfriend came over he found me with a black leather bodice, tall stilettos and a mask. He saw me and said, 'You are the woman of my dreams. I love you.' Then we made love all night long.

The mistress: Me too! The other night I met my lover at his office and I was wearing the leather outfit, heels, mask over my eyes and a
raincoat. When I opened the raincoat he didn't say a word, but we had wild sex for hours.

The married woman: I sent the kids (obviously not a FF) to stay at my mother's house for the night. When my husband came home I was wearing the leather bra, black stockings, stilettos and a mask over my eyes. He walked in the door, looked at me and said, 'What's for dinner, Batman?'


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems23 -  to your friend honey.  It's such a shame when people say things without realising just how upsetting it might sound isn't it hun.  .  It does work the first time my lovely ... there is living proof on FF, so I say ignore her and just bask in all the  &  &  that we are sending you my lovely.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Gems - try not to get too despondant and ignore other people's comments as much as possible


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gems your friend obviously has no idea what you are going through and thinks this comment will make you feel better, sometimes it helps to explain in full what we go through I found this video very good to send to friends had my friends all in tears so maybe not a good time for you to watch it  http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

Right I am off home, have a good weekend ladies, and imagine me   tonight, you never know maybe my hot sweats my kick in and keep me warm  I am not that lucky though


----------



## sprinkle

oh it's good to laugh.  

Gems try not to listen to what your friends said. She is totally not qualified to express such an opinion.    As Julie says, it does work first time, there are so many people who can vouch for that.

hi janey, welcome hun


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies

have not been on all week, hope everyone is ok, went back to work this week after 2 weeks off, am absolutely exhausted.  Have next scan on 11th july

will catch up with everyones news later x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - .  Hello honey, wondered how you were doing.  11 Weeks already ... gosh ... it seems to be going quickly, but wonder if it feels the same for you?  Not long now till the next scan then.  
XXX


----------



## gems23

Its all over....i'm bleeding.

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

gems i'm sooo sorry honey     i know exactly how you feel and it does get easier


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun, i just feel so numb and we keep breaking down in tears. I feel like it'll never happen.

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I know I feel that way too - but we have to keep positive. The thing that made me feel better was to plan the next step, i think its better to feel like you are being proactive. I have made an appointment to see my consultant and I am also thinking about switching to IVF, as it has better success rates. Is this something that you could do?


Hellooo to everyone else - just a quick question, have any of you had a weird AF after having IUI? Mine has been lighter than usual this month, usually lasts about 6 days but i'm on day 4 and its almost over. I am worrying that i am menopausal!!!!!! HELP


----------



## gems23

*Harriet-*Unfortunatly at the moment we can just about get enough together for a second IUI (we had to borrow for the first and have a bit left), theres no way we can afford IVF. I am going to call the clinic on Monday to make arrangements for another go. I have to lose the weight i put on during this go though to get my BMI down again .

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Well it's really been quiet on here today and I'm sorry I wasn't around earlier to catch you both.

Gem23 - I am so terribly, terribly sorry my lovely.  I know nothing anyone can say will take away the pain, or make you feel any better.  You need to allow yourself some time to feel sad and get over this.  After our 2nd one failed, I really felt that I couldn't go through it again, but 2 months later I felt strong enough to go again (also gave us a chance to save up the £'s).  I will be  for you and sending you lots of  for strength for you and your DH.  Keep in touch with us. 

Harriet_LF - My AF's have been quite weird after tx, but then again I am menopausal so perhaps I'm not the best person to be replying.  .  They have been heavier for about a day or so, then peter out to nothing in another day or so.  Hopefully the other (non-menopausal) ladies will be able to confirm that their AF's are affected, so you know it's not just you honey.  

Day 3 of 2ww for me and I'm just really tired.  Went back to bed at 3pm till 5pm (but not asleep all that time), but then again I'd been out with DH and DD for a family fun day at DH's work, so walking about and got a bit tired.  In-laws just invited us to a bbq tomorrow lunchtime, and DD is going to a friends house to play in the pm for a little while.  Need DH to get on with some chores for me tomorrow.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Bekie

Good evening ladies, hope your having a good weekend   I shall try anc catch up but have been really busy so havent had much time to get on  

Gems - I am so very sorry hun   I know i cant say anything to make you feel better but i wanted you to know i'm thinking of you and sending  

Julie - Another day done   sending you lots of       as usual and   that captain spermhas managed to make those embies   

Lou - hope the Jabbing is going well and that AF arrives soon and you get your dates    

Harriet -  i had to share that with DH 

No news here - no letter and AF arrived too so feeling extra  have been having problems all day due my gallstones and now a bladder infection so have been on syndol and its so strong! I feel as high as a kite   Probably why i am enjoying the peace and quiet so much  

Hello to everyone i havent mentioned xxx

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Well, anyone would think that there is nice weather and a life outside of FF it's so quite on here  .

Bekie - Everytime I see that orange square it makes me feel good.  Not been wearing much orange so far in the 2ww ... but then again I've been out and about and some of my orange clothes are a little too bright to launch on the outside world  .  Might slip on my orange yoga trousers tonight when we are done for the day.

Hope everyone else is enjoying some nice weather and having a good weekend.  We are off to the in-laws in an hour for a bbq and the weather looks good for it so far.  Really windy, but that's good for my washing.

2ww going ok - lots of weird crampy pains on the r.h.s today but just trying to ignore them.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Harriet_LF

wow its quiet on here today! Where is everyone? I am having a lazy day today because I have a cold (currently a week old now!!) and I feel terrible. I'm also in a real grump - my poor DH - he has gone out now to avoid anymore of my strops!

The reason i'm in such a bad mood I think is because it was my friend's baby shower last night - the one I hosted. It was harder than I thought - despite the bottle of wine that I drank!!  My friend is so excited and I just found myself thinking why can't this happen for me - how can it be soo difficult??

Anyway ho hum no more depressing stuff

I hope that you are all having fun days 

Harriet


----------



## Bekie

Harriet -    I can only imagine how hard it was last night.  My best friend is pregnant atm and so far i have handled it very very well, lots of updates, scans and news and i've been ok and now its so close to the end and she is struggling with aches and pains and issues when it comes to the birth and i am finding it really hard to hear especially if she comments on how hard and unfair it all is   

Julie - Orange yoga trousers sound fab    Sending you some more        and       for your 2ww hun 

Still no news and i think it may be like this for a while...still 2 months to go, i know we are sooo lucky to be able to have these 3 goes on the NHS but its still hard waiting when there are people (at different clinics) able to start almost straight away... I shouldnt let it get me down but its hard    Added to the fact i was never very good at paitence   It could be a long 2 months  

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Good heavens, it really is quiet this weekend ... must be the nice weather keeping people busy.

Harriet_LF - You poor love ... horrible cold and then the baby shower to deal with last night.  You are a fanatastic friend to put aside your emotions and celebrate for your friend ..... you must be an amazing person.    I hope that the wine eased the pain a little for you.  If I drank a bottle of wine I would have collapsed I think ..... I'm such a lightweight these days.

Bekie - Someone else who is clearly a fantastic friend to put aside their own emotions to support their friend.  I overheard a pg lady the other day complaining that she's "still got another 3 months to go" and "I just want to get it over and done with".   .  It took a lot of control not to turn around and give her one of those looks.   .  I'm not very patient either honey, but I've done ok waiting between our tx's for some reason - I really hope that it won't be as long as you fear.  .  Thank you for all the  and  .... I am basking in them.

Well it rained during our bbq (typically), and has been lovely since.  DD had a nice time playing at her friends this pm, then I finally tackled part of the mountain of ironing that has been taunting me for days.  I'll tackle the rest of it tomorrow night.

 to anyone else around, but I have a funny feeling I'm talking to myself  .  Still, that's a sign of being  and I'm definitely that.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the nice comments about the baby shower - my friend who is pregnant is a good one, known each other all of our lives, so i felt i owed her really. Julie: I not hard core - I was very drunk after the bottle of wine and i'm sure it hasn't done any developing follies any good but oh well, clean living isn't doing any good 

Bee: I know how you feel about your pg friend, another friend of mine gave birth in May and we decided to start trying together   its been very hard seeing her with the baby. But just think when its our turn we will appreciate it so much more! I'll be sending    to your postman and hopefully you won't have to wait much longer

Hellooooo to everyone else wherever you are


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls  sorry about your news Gems     

Hope you are all ok and have had a good weekend, my jabs are going fine no side effects well I do have a rash on the top of my legs like heat bumps, could this be the jabs??


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies,

Hi everyone hope you are all ok?
Gems - I am so sorry for you both lovely   I do   that it will work for you next time xx
Lou - Morning hope you had a good weekend not long left now on the injections.
Julie - I lovely hope your 2ww is ok and that you are not in too much discomfort.
Bee, Harriet, Marmaladeboo, Spinkle & Nix - Hope you are all well and that you had a good weekend.

Sorry if i have missed anyone

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat, the jabs wll continue until EC hun, and once I have my scan I will start stimms which will mean 2 jabs a day  

How are you?


----------



## sprinkle

Morning everyone...
How are you?

Gems honey, I am so so sorry that it didn't work.  I totally understand how you're feeling. Just sending you lots and lots of   . And as kat says, I also    that next time will be the time for you (and for me)

Julie hope you're doing well on your wait. Sounds like you're keeping yourself busy which is perfect!

Harriet well done on being such a great friend to make a baby shower. 

Hi Lou, Kat, Bee, Nix and everone else.

We had a nice weekend, Sat we went to dinner with our friends, she is 14.5 weeks pregnant. I was so excited for them to start hearing about everything, then we went to our other friends's DD 1st birthday party together on SUnday. Thank goodness I could wear my big sunglasses to hide my sad eyes that were keen on starting to water.
Anyway, just waiting for my AF so I can start my puregon and get going with this cycle. Should be here by the weekend


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Gems - so sorry it was a negative darling.  

Lou - glad to hear the injections are going OK so far.  When do you go in for a scan or whatever ?!

Morning to everyone else - Kat, Sprinkle, Harriet...

Not much going on with me really - have reached halfway point in my 2WW and I can feel the madness and knicker checking descending on me !!!  I spent the weekend with my friend who is due any day now, I stayed with her Saturday night while our DH's were away.  Am so, so happy and excited for her but just wanna know when it will be our turn !!  I crave that big, fat belly !!!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, I am waiting for AF and then I can ring the clinic for my scan.  I can remember only too well about the knicker checking in the 2ww


----------



## Nix76

Not really sure what I'm checking for though as AF isn't due for a week or so yet  

When is AF due then Lou ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

It doesn't matter Nix you still check don't you    Really hope you get your deserved BFP

My AF is due Saturday, if I am lucky it may arrive early then I can get on with planning the next part


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning girls – it’s a lovely day isn’t it?

Lou: Glad that you’re not experiencing any side effects from the jabs yet,  I’m terrible for reading all about the side effects and then convincing myself that I have them!

Nix: Good luck for the 2WW, when is your official test date?

Kat: How are you? When do you start IUI? 

Hello to everyone else – especially those in the dreaded 2ww!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies 

Lou - .  Glad to hear the jabs are going well, and hopefully not long now till your AF so you can progress onto the next stage.  How was your b-i-l's birthday celebrations?  Hope that the weather was ok for the bbq on Fri.

Nix - It's only 5 days into my 2ww and I've been knicker checking today   so you are not alone.  At least you are into your 2nd week which makes knicker watch more reasonable.  Bless you for being there for your friend this weekend, but it must have been hard for you honey .   that you will soon have that big lovely belly too honey.

Harriet_LF - Lovely day here as well honey.  You ok today?

Sprinkle - Another lovely lady who surrounds herself with pg friends and little ones, sacrificing her own feelings.  .  Bless you for being so lovely, and pushing your own feelings to one side.  Hope your AF turns up nice and soon so you can get going as well. 

Kat - I'm fine thanks hun, but it's early days in the 2ww (day 5 today).  Hope you had a good weekend. 

AAM - Well I did some ironing last night and made DD's packed lunch, then finished cutting and pinning the curtains for DD's playhouse.  Today I dropped DD at nursery, did some grocery shopping and got some petrol, then spent the morning making the curtains (6 of them) and a tablecloth.  They aren't perfect, but they will be just fine and I'm just glad they are done.  Few tweaky pains, so now I'm going to put my feet up and chill now.

How is everyone today?  Hope the weather is good for you all.

's & XXX's


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, it stayed dry on Friday although breezy and yesterday was lovely thanks.  You have been a busy bee haven't you, get those feet up now hun.  I was reading your diary earlier and I am glad you and DH had a good chat about things sometimes we forget about the men don't we


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou - Lovely to hear that it did stay dry on Friday and yesterday went well.  Can't believe you are still awake if you read my diary .... it seems sooooo boring to me.  .  I was really glad that DH was honest enough to admit how nervous he is about this last tx, as he tends to keep quiet about things (don't all men?).  He's phoned twice today (albeit once to see if his exam results had arrived, which they hadn't), and checked how I am.  Bless.  Hope it's not too hectic at work for you today my lovely.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah Julie, I think we all think our diaries are boring but I always make the effort to do mine cause I find alot of comfort in reading others, so sweet of your DH bless him...  Work is a bit busy as I am finalising for a conference I normally attend but am not this year due to jabs etc so trying to get it all done today, may end up working late we will see...


----------



## Harriet_LF

I just arranged for an appointment at the Lister to discuss starting IVF?!!!!! But they are so busy its not until 30th July that is sooo far away!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet thats not long hun, from me having IUI in Jan I didn't see the cons until May....    it will be here before you know it


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I know it feels like ages away but it will go fast just think its the beginning of July tomorrow  . I start my IUI hopefully in Aug / Sept I went to see the consultant last week and I have to have a laparoscopy end of July. 
Julie - Hi lovely, I did have a good weekend thanks went on a lovely long walk yesterday with my dog ben.  I am now trying to organise a little party for my DH as its his birthday on Sat.
Lou - Hope your day is going ok x
Nix - Not long now you've reached the half way makr    

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Hope you don't have to stay too late my lovely.  I've just added to my diary, lost the post and had to type it all again, so maybe the 2ww  is setting in already.  

Harriet_LF - That sounds pretty good honey, but I'm sure it feels like an eternity.  I had two months between my last tx and this one, and although at the beginning it sounded AGES, the time actually went really quickly.  I really hope that the time goes quickly for you though.  .

Kat - Glad you had a good weekend honey and hope the plans come together for DH's birthday party this weekend.

I've just realised that Emma.B probably knows by now if she's got her BFP so I'm going to send out lots of  for her, and hope we can hear soon from her.

XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, I thought Emma's test date is 2nd July?  I think maybe you with your 2ww and me with my extra hormones on board we are both       Not going to get out of here today


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I'm sure you are right honey.  I am just being a .  Just feels like she's been away for yonks.  Do you think if we are both a bit  at the moment, if we stick together we'll just about make sense  .

So sorry you are so hectic at work today, but hopefully some extra work now, will give you lots of relaxation while your body is doing its thing for a BFP.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I think we may make some sense together    It's because I am off for my 2ww and work know this that they are piling the work on


----------



## Julie Wilts

Swines ..... the stress our jobs ever pile on us eh.  

I'm convinced the main reason I got pg with DD within a month of trying before, was due to the fact I had 3 months off work because I had been really sick.  I just had no stress in me.

Not sure we should all take 3 months off now though  .

Hope you won't be there too late today hun.
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless it does make a difference doesn't it all the stress.  How's the weather there it's lovely here can't wait to get home and sit in the garden with a glass of squash!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

A glass of squash eh.  We know how to live don't we  

Looks good outside but t.b.h. I have been indoors all day.  After getting sunburnt and getting prickly heat a couple of weeks ago, I'm not keen to spend too long oustide during the 2ww, because I'm not keen to use too many things (i.e. antihistimane).

Hope you get back home in plenty of time to enjoy the sun.
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes summer fruits how lovely, lets hope that's all we drink for the next 9/10months


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, blackcurrant and apple for me.  I'm happy to drink it forever if I get my BFP.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Me too hun, it would be fab if we could be pg together we would loose lots of braincells together and drives our DHs batty


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thing is hun, I can't afford to lose any more brain cells.  I have so few left anyway.  

Would be great to get a BFP really close to lots of the lovely ladies on here to share to fun with.


----------



## sprinkle

hellloooo...
just been making cupcakes!! yummy yummy. 

Julie and Lou you two are so funny, both super smart and lots of brain cells!!!

I haven't had any squash for years,  I think I used to like orange and mango?! delicious!!!

Anyone watching Wimbledon?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - Cupcakes .... mmmmm I love cupcakes..... .  

Just had a massive bowl of cherries and strawberries, then remembered some dolly mixtures I bought for DD last week but were still in my handbag so I've succombed.  How naughty is that!  I guess during the 2ww I have to cut myself some slack.

I have to drink lots of squash, because I get SOOOO bored with water, but try to have about 3 pints of squash a day, plus the pineapple juice of course. 

Haven't watched any Wimbledon ... have to admit I'm not really into tennis.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Sprinkles, Mmmmm cakes.  Sorry I don't like tennis.  Thanks for saying we are super smart  


Oh hi Julie again, dolly mixtures all this talk of food is making me hungry.....


----------



## sprinkle

Good on you for all the pineapple juice!
I'm one of those people that only drinks water - I just dont like fizzy drinks or teas and coffee's. Everyone thinks I'm   

On your 2ww the rule says you have to eat yummy things to take your mind of it.. ok that's my rule but hey, why not!!

Julie, I just read your diary, what movie did you watch?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - I love your rule about the 2ww.  .  I don't do fizzy drinks either hun, either squash, pineapple juice or de-caff tea for me.  People know I'm  anyway ... never mind the drinks.  .  Oooh the movie I watched was something about angels .... Hayley Mills played a girl in a convent who gets into lots of scrapes and ends up deciding to stay and become a nun.  Just love those fabulous British accents.

Lou - Sorry we are being really  today. Shame we don't live closer to Sprinkle, we could have popped in for a cupcake.  

DH has just phoned to say he is on his way home and can get DD from nursery so I can go jump in the shower now, and then get tea ready for them.  Yeah, hubby's gonna be home on time.


----------



## sprinkle

I wish you all did, I've made a whole batch of cupcakes and there isn't anyone to eat them! Only DH and myself and neither of us really need them. But they do look yummy!

I love the old Hayley Mills movies. My favourite has to be Pollyanna. 

I have to get my lazy bottom off the sofa and go meet my DH to go to an art exhibition. I know its a lovely day but I'm feeling a little content here without getting up and dressed up to go out!

What are you making them for dinner?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Got to dash and pick my Mum up from work, Dh has cooked roast beef, yum yum. catch you tomorrow have a good evening xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - I'd love to be able to help you and DH out with those cupcakes.  Hayley Mills was so lovely ... just adore the accent.  The only other one I remember watching was when she took the part of a twin trying to sort out her Dad's love life.  That wasn't Pollyanna was it?

Right, I need to get my  off the sofa and go jump in the shower.  DH won't bother coming home early again if he comes home and finds a messy looking slovenly wifey on the sofa.  

Dinner is a real cop out - stuffed fresh pasta with fresh tomatoe & basil sauce (another 1 of the 5 a day), with some garlic bread too.  Mmmmm.  Howsabout you .... cupcake, followed by cupcake and then a cupcake for supper  .

Lou - I'm off now honey, so hope you aren't here too much longer.  Catch up again tomorrow.  .


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls
Thanks for all the kind words about my appointment at then end of July. I’m not the World’s most patient person but I’m concentrating on the positive and thinking its great we can even afford to go to IVF. 

I’m planning on going out on my bike tonight as I was so deprived of exercise in my 2ww, then we are having fish for dinner – eugh but its good for you so………………………………………………………………………….

Anyway as we are going natural this month I’m going to start concentrate on my follies and hope and pray for a natural BFP – wouldn’t that be lovely!!

P.S. I was also thinking about Emma – when does she get back, I am desperate to know if she has a BFP


----------



## emma.b

Hi everyone

Sorry there won't be many personals but Mum is on dial up so don't like to spend too long on line.

Harriet and Gems- I am so sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you this time. I know just how heartbreaking  it is and I want to give you both a big  . 

Julie- Take it easy now that you are PUPU. Good luck xx

Well AF hasn't arrived yet. I have had AF pains since last Tuesday. Today they were so bad I had to take a pain killer. I am not holding out much hope. No pg signs at all. Not going to test til Wednesday but pretty sure AF will have arrived before then.

Love Emma.b x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet_LF - Hope you enjoyed your bike ride and the fish as well.  Better get that wheatbag out and start drinking lots of water for those follies then hun .... it's so good to be able to try for a natural BFP .... it certainly would be lovely.

Emma.b - I was just asking about you earlier today .... seems like you've been away for yonks.  I am going to be  for you that they aren't AF pains at all, but something much more fabulous.  Take care my lovely, and we'll catch up with you again soon.  

Well it's all quiet again tonight. 
XXXX


----------



## Bekie

Evening ladies 

Emma - I am    and hoping its not AF pains and embies snuggling in for the long term instead   

Harriet - I am sorry you have to wait til then, i'm not a paitent person either  so find waiting a nightmare.  We have a good July so it goes quickly and we can pack it full of exciting things 

Julie - We have that for dinner all the time!  Its my i cant really be bothered to cook dinner  Still     and      for your 2WW    

Lou - I hope you had a good day and enjoyed your roast Beef 

Sprinkle - Mmmm cupcakes  I looove cupcakes but rarely make them especially after last time... i was really upset and stressed and i made 100 cupcakes  There is only DH and I and there was no way we could eat them  His work friends loved him that week 

Love and     to everyone i havent mentioned

Not much news here   I may have scared the postman off altogether now  he didnt come at all today  I really think i should try and take my mind off it because as they say a watched pot never boils and its true! So trying to take my mind off it for now. Going to try and loose a bit more weight before the IUI and hope that it goes in my favour! Have spent an hour on the Wii fit tonight doing the free jogging apparently i managed 14,000 meters   I was definitely shattered after that and now need to go jump in the shower  DH is looking for a   though he is eating chocolate next to me  *I WILL RESIST*  

*As usual sending lots of positive orange thoughts to us all*         

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bekie - Thank goodness someone else is around ... starting to hum "all by myself" to myself .

Do you think the postman actually suspects you are loitering every day for him? Guess if you have a new postman tomorrow then the answer is yes . I totally agree with the "taking your mind off it" idea, but 14,000m on Wii Fit ... no wonder you are shattered now.  for your DH eating choccy next to you. So you've made 100 cupcakes before  - no wonder DH's work friends loved him - I'm surprised they didn't want to move in with you. 

Thanks again for all the lovely 's, 's & . I've had a lovely orangey  day today ... orange  linen crops on and FF band as usual.

,  &  that the postman visits tomorrow.
XXXXX


----------



## sprinkle

Bee - oh my goodness how did you make 100 cupcakes?!! thats my idea of an ideal day!!!! my oven only fits in 12 at a time, I havent mastered baking with 2 shelves to double that up!!!
 

Hi Emma,     that you are a couple of days off testing and getting your BFP

Harriet, I bought a cute pink hot water bottle exactly for that reason... promoting folly growth!!!

Julie, the movie I think you mean is The Parent Trap, Lindsay Lohan was in a re-make a few years ago.  Did DH and DD like their dinner?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - Ooooo, yeah, that's it "The Parent Trap".  So not only are you a master cupcake baker, you are an officiado about Hayley Mill's movies.  

DH and DD loved their dinner - DD just loves garlic bread so she was very happy.  Finished it off with a Muller One yoghurt (has 1 portion of fruit in it), so I've had my 5 today.  I am so ridiculously thirsty at the moment - if I had a hydration pack I'd walk round with it on to save going backwards and forwards to the tap.  

Right, I think I'd best sign off because I have been on here between 1.30pm and 5pm and then since about 8.30pm.  Good job we don't pay by the minute these days.  

Sweet dreams all.
XXXXX


----------



## Bekie

Sprinkle - I have 2 baking trays making 24 cupcakes in total and so i made some plain ones, and decided variety was the spice of life, so went on to do choc chip cupcakes, some with melted choc on left to go hard, some of those with choc chips in and the last few had nutella in the middle    Last week i made choc chip cookies and Lemon Canary pudding   no wonder i've put on 4lbs this week   I blame AF   

Julie - I think he does you know... i know his car   so i hover in the window til it arrives and then wait for him to come to our house then wait behind the door til the mail is through   If we get a new one tomorrow i might start waiting upstairs   Even DH knows he wont get me to do any real work until 10am when the posties been     His work mates often put in orders for cupcakes/victoria sponges after that   They have a staff lunch every month where one member of staff arranges lunch for everyone else and they all eat together in the boardroom and usually they go to the fish and chip shop or get Mcdonalds   but DH wanted to do a buffet party... i cooked loads for it and apparently everyone loved it   He's left there now and is always happy when i bring in bacon/sausage sandwiches or poached eggs on toast for his brekkie    The joys of working from home   

I really should go jump in the shower   ....... Maybe i'll wait til bed time and jump in quickly


----------



## fizzgig

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for ages, I can't get FF at work and am still trying to catch up with the last 10 pages of chat! (mostly about cake as far as I can tell, which is always a good thing  )

Bit of a me-me-me post this I'm afraid....I was due to test tomorrow (wed) after my first IUI, but had fresh red blood on sunday night. So was bad and tested today and of course it was a BFN. I know the chances of it working were slim, but if DH's SAS swimmers in the right place can't make it, what on earth is wrong with me?? I am gutted   

So   to you all, especially those brave ladies who've been through similar recently

Ok, I can stop wallowing now, I think I'll go scavenge a cupcake somewhere now for breakfast  

fizz xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Fizzgig - so sorry it didn't work for you this time, I know how you feel. I wish there was something inspiring i can say. But I reckon the cake idea is a brilliant one!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Fizzgig - sorry about your BFN, take time to get through the saddness hun and we are all here for support   

Morning Harriet 

Bee - my god you have done well on your wii fit, I want one of those, DH's phone contract is up for renewal and going to swap it to get a free wii so hopefully I can try and catch you up soon  

Julie - hope your ok and feeling      on your 

Leech - where are you hun?  I am guessing your off work with your terrible toothache  

Amanda/Marmaladeboo - Hope you are well and blooming

Kat - Morning hun 

Sorry if I have missed anybody


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning girls – isn’t it a beautiful day!

How are you all today? 

Emma B: I am keeping everything crossed for you that it is not AF and that it is just the embies settling in.

Lou: How are you? Any side effects yet?

Julie W: How many days of the 2ww do you have left? 

Gems: Hope you’re ok and are not too blue

AAM: Well not only did I meet my DH from work on my bike last night, I also cycled into work this morning! So I am feeling super fit and healthy. The only problem is that I have to cycle home (with my laptop!!!). I am feeling a little bit more positive today, we had a chat last night and decided to tell our parents if we do go onto IVF! I feel really sad about that because I always envisaged telling them good news – i.e. that I’m pg! Oh well. I have an appointment tomorrow at Dr Zhai’s clinic to see if she can sort out my elevated FSH levels. I’ll let you know how I get on, and what words on advice she can offer.


----------



## Bekie

Good morning    What a beautiful day its going to be  

Lou - Good morning   The Wii fit is fab but my biggest problem is that i look at it sitting under the TV and i just cant be bothered to get it out   So considering i made such a fuss about getting it DH isnt happy   But i am making an effort now, have done 7500m today already and will be doing another 2 lots of those throughout the day   Hope everything is going well still hun and sending you      

Harriet - I'm not surprised your feeling fit and healthy hun   DH is going to buy me a bike soon, but hoping to get a cheapy from the paper since i havent ridden a bike since i was about 14   and even then i wasnt that good   So not relishing the idea of cycling on the roads   My balance is terrible    Good luck at your appointment tomorrow   that they can help     

Fizzgig - I am so sorry hun    I know there isnt much i can say but i am thinking of you hun xx

Julie - Hope everything is going ok          

The postman is here...i havent scared him off yet   I'm watching from a safe distance too   He hasnt been to ours yet and he has been here a while so i dont think we'll be getting post again today   I had better go i have alot to do today   With DH being at home the housework has kind of slipped away from me and so i have a ton of stuff to do whilst he is out and i can get it done   If anyone is up for a spot of floor cleaning let me know   

Thinking of you all xxx

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I am fine thanks hun, still no side effects, just hoping the drugs are working as they say....  I know what you mean about telling family about IVF instead of being pg, but I have found it helpful as they are so positive and always lift my spirits when I get down, hope they can sort out your FSH levels    

Bee I understand about the Wii my Dh said just buy one but I didn't want to and then not use it so if I get one free with a new mobile contract I will save money and so he won't moan    Everything is going fine at the moment, still no side effects just hope the drugs are working and shutting everything down...


----------



## sprinkle

there are still plenty of cupcakes left for everybody!

Fizzgig, so sorry. Sending you so many     Trust me, I had EXACTLY the same thoughts as you about why wouldnt it work with the swimmers in the right place etc. But next tx we will all get our BFPs

Bee I definitely want to go buy a Wii Fit. They look like such fun. We bought the Wii ages ago, used it intensively for about 1 month, and neither of us have gone near it since. oh dear! But with the Wii fit I'm hoping that will all change.

Emma, how you doing today? 

Julie, Lou, Harriet, Kat and everybody else hello and lots of


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Sprinkle can you post me my share


----------



## sprinkle

It's in the post with Bee's favourite postman!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Sprinkle


----------



## struthie

Good luck ladies


----------



## struthie

New home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147741.0


----------



## Leicesterlou

Me first, me first yeee
*
Starting treatment* 
Leicesterlou - ES - IVF d/r'ing 24th June 
Nicksy - ??

*On the 2WW* PUPO 
Emma.b - test date 2nd July (2nd IUI) 
Fizzgig - test date 2nd July BFN
Wraagodin - test date 10th July
Twinkle2008 - test date 15th July

*Inbetween treatment* 
Kathryne - 29th July check tubes
Bee waiting to start
Sprinkle ??
Harriet - 30 July appointment at the lister to start IVF
Julie Wilts
Nix

*IUI Bumps* 
Leech scan - 20week scan 1st July 2008
Amandalofi - TWINS 20 week scan booked for 22nd July 
Chocolatellie - Natural BFP
Kittenpaws - BFP
Marmaladeboo - TWINS BFP

PM me your updates


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie so a don't lose you.

How's everyone doing ?

I am feeling rubbish today and am in a foul mood - not sure why really, but feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, sorry your feeling rubbish hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nix
Sorry you are feeling cross, I think that sometimes this treatment can all get a bit much. Was it you that bought the Prof Winston book? If so was it good?

Lou: Not really anything to update for your list- other than I'm waiting for appointment at the lister to start IVF, appt 30th July


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies  

So we have another new home .... it's all the talk of cakes taking up space .

Lou - Glad you aren't having any side effects from the meds hun .... just imagine if it made you lurve puff even more . I showed DH the funny smileys you posted on my comments and he thought they were great. Thanks for updating the list my lovely ... I might stand a vague chance of keeping up now.

Nix - I'm not feeling quite so smiley today, but I'm ridiculously clumsy. I banged my shin on the car door this morning, having already walked into the edge of an open car door with my thigh on Sunday. . I hope you will be feeling a bit more chirpy very soon hun.

Fizzgig - . So sorry to hear about your BFN my lovely. Like Lou said, take time to feel sad for it and be kind to yourself. 

Bee - At least you didn't scare the postman away honey? Maybe Sprinkle could bribe him with cupcakes for you. Sorry I'm not really up for floor cleaning today. Sorry.

Harriet_LF - What a good girl with all that cycling. I used to cycle to and from work a couple of times a week before I had DD and before we moved. I used to love it .... I used to leave at 7am, get there for 7.30am and then shower and be ready easily for 8.30am. I thought I'd be really tired during the day, but actually I had more energy.

Hello to everyone else .. Kat/Emma.b/Sue/Leech/KP/Zarzar (where are you honey?)/Nicksy (and you)/Cookiesal (and you)/Amanda/Marmaladeboo/Gems23/Harriet etc etc.

AAM - Well I overdid it a bit this morning, so I've adopted the same position as yesterday pm .... feet up on the sofa, laptop on lap and tv on. Lots of crampy pains when I was walking about this morning but I'm just trying to ignore everything. It's only day 5 . I'm expecting that I'll know by this weekend whether it's worked or not .... I've never really made it to test day (apart from last month when AF messed me around).

Right think I'm going to do a positive thought dance for us all ... might help to cheer us all up ....

[fly]             [/fly]

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Bekie

Afternoon all   We have a new home   

Julie - Glad to hear your resting hun   Although ouch to you banging your shin   I'm another clumsy one   We buy new glasses several times a year because i am always breaking them and i am always tripping up the stairs  

Lou - Glad to hear its going well hun     thateverythings going as it should    Next time i do cupcakes i can bring some round     Leicester is only 20 mins on the train from here and i am yet to visit the primark there  

Nix - Sorry your feeling bad today, with tx and everthing i think thats understandable really sending you    and     

Hello to everyone else    

No post again this morning   i wouldnt mind as much but i am waiting to hear about something else as well and starting to wonder where that letter is   I've been so busy today I got up and sorted DH out for his business meeting, then did half an hour jogging on the Wii and had my breakfast, then loaded the dishwasher, loaded the washing machine, mowed the lawn, hung the washing out, cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom (even in the cupboards   ) loaded the washing machine again, hung that out, did another 30 mins jogging and then made lunch (salad) which i am currently eating while having a break on FF   I'm pooped and i still have to go get my nephew from nursery and take him home so another 30 mins of walking   I shall sleep well tonight! Living room is to be done after that  

Right i need to shower quickly before i go out lol!

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie I thought as I was first to post it was easy for me to bring the list over, although it was out of date, glad Dh found my comments funny.  No side effects, well besides rash on my legs at the top driving me mad waiting for AF to show now so can move onto next stage, I am sure the crampy pains are that little one settling in your lovely fluffy womb    Love the dance hun

Bee - oh how sweet that you are bringing me cupcakes hun   not far then we can meet up when we are both off with our babies hey      My god I feel tired reading how busy you have been hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bee - Thank you for making up for all my laziness today by beeing ( ) a super busy bee  .  I'm sure I get less funnier and more funny in the head the further the 2ww goes.

Lou - Sorry to hear you've got a rash on your legs hun - is there anything you can use on it?  Is it itchy or just a rash? Hope you are right about my little baked bean snuggling in. 

It's pretty quiet on here at the moment isn't it.
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie it is itchy but mainly on one leg a bit like heat bumps and with them being only 1 leg I wonder if it is the jabs cause I have been jabbing both legs, although doing more in left leg (the one without the rash)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh hun, that can't be nice in all the heat.  Have you checked with the clinic if it's usual?  I am always so in awe of you ladies that have meds ..... makes me feel like I have it sooooo easy.

How is it at work today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I am fine with it and don't know what the clinic could say, I really can't wait for my scan though to check I have down regulated   

Work is alot better today as I have been organising a conference and it is today/tomorrow and so all that work is done, now got to catch up with everything else and get it all tidy ready for my 2ww time off and then my hols


----------



## Julie Wilts

As long as you're cool about it and not worried hun that's fab.  Hope that AF comes nice and early so you can get that scan organised.   

Glad work is better today.  How long are your hols (I'm being self centred and wondering how long I've got to do without my Lou "fixes"  )


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am fine with it, more bothered about not having any side effects but then not everybody gets them, as you say hopefully AF will be here soon (.)(.)'s are sore so she is on her way  

Ah how sweet I will miss you all too and I know where there is an internet cafe and so might be popping on but I go on hols 8th August for 2 weeks, but the cons is going to sign me off for my 2ww which should be w/c 21st July so will be off for 4 weeks   but I have the net at home so you will only be without me for 2 weeks hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Phew ..... but you must enjoy your hol's hun and certainly not be worrying for any of us.  You deserve a break from being our Mummy  .

It will be so lovely to have 4 weeks off, and I really hope I can support you during your 2ww as much as you have done with me (again).

I'll be off for 4 weeks in September too, and hopefully we'll both be off for 9 months next year too.  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah I will miss you guys though    I am really looking forward to 4 weeks off to be honest, we normally have a few holidays a year but this will be our only one this year so can't wait.  Are you doing anything in September?  We will be off next year on maternity leave hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, we aren't going abroad or doing anything else this year ... just a week away under canvas for us.  Still it'll be worth it if we get that BFP.  September is all about DD going to school - she's doing a mix of ams and pms and I need to be here to focus on her.  

I was meaning maternity leave too honey.   .  It was 6 months when I had DD but 9 months now, which would be fab.  I wouldn't leave it till a month before to leave next time round (as I had DD 4 weeks early ..... i.e. the day after I finished work).  

Wouldn't it be fab to all go to next years FF's meet with little ones. 

You off home soon hun?
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes must dash Dh is outside waiting for me, catch you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Tickety boo, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Harriet_LF

ooh Lou where are you off to on your hols? Anywhere nice? We are hoping to go on hols at the end of Sept but it kind of depends on the IVF. Loving the   thoughts about maternity leave next year!!!!!


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies, 
i decided to go and pop into the office and i see we are in a new home since i left!

this talk of maternity leave is much more exciting than the cupcake chat... here's hoping we can all be on an IUI maternity leave thread together.

this sunshine is divine today!


----------



## emma.b

Hi

Just a quick one from me again I'm afraid. Haven't even been on to update my diary. Wish we had broadband here!

Still no AF. Felt sure she was coming earlier but nothing. Haven't got any tests for tomorrow as was sure it was all going to be over today. If nothing in the morning I'm going to get a digital test. Thanks for all the    everyone xxx

Fizzgig- so sorry to hear about the BFN.  

Will update you tomorrow. 

Love Emma xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - I think cupcakes AND maternity leave is the perfect discussion point.  .  Wouldn't it be fab if we were all off on maternity leave together so we could have our very own support thread with lovely people we know.   

Emma.b - So, so pleased to hear that your AF hasn't arrived after all, and I will be saying a big  for you tonight that the clearblue digital gives you the most fabulous news tomorrow.  Everything crossed my lovely.

XXXX


----------



## Bekie

Evening 

Emma - Sending lots and lots of      for tomorrow hun

         ​
Lou - those 4 weeks sound lovely, are you going anywhere nice on your hols? Lets hope its almost time for your 1st scan when you get home   Hope the rash dies down soon   

Julie - Laziness is good but to be fair it wouldt be such a massive job today to get the house looking nice if i'd have kept on top of it  Although when i got back from fetching my nephews from school DH had got home from his meetings and tidied the living room for me  I was very impressed 
Must be exciting DD starting school  My nephew is moving up to the infants this year and we're all so excited 
Sending you              

Loving the talk of maternity leave (although since i volunteer for DH's home business i dont think i qualify  ) how exciting if we had a lot of ladies from here pg at similar times 

I'm going off for an early night, i'm so tired and looking forward to a hot bath and settling down for the evening  Have lovely evening all 

Bekie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bee - Ooooooh a hot bath .... I've not bathed since last Thursday (basting day) and I'm having withdrawal symptoms.  I LURVE my baths, but I do have them stupidly hot and that's not advised in the 2ww, so showers it is.  Just isn't the same not being able to soak and read.  .  Hope you enjoy it.  

Your DH sounds like an angel for tidying the living room for you without being asked (could he have a word with my DH  ).  

I am excited about DD starting school, but nervous too, and I always imagined I'd be busy at home with #2 by the time she was a schoolgirl.  She even asked today if she could have a big sister like her friend.  .  Moving up into Infants is another big milestone so no wonder you are all excited for him.

Shame you won't get your maternity leave, but I hope your DH will be generous with your time off.  

Enjoy your bath and early night my lovely,
XXXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello, had first IUI today, lady said DH sample was a good one and he should be given a gold star

Nurse said she had a little difficulty getting to my cervix, and some sperm leaked out, but keep thinking that we only need one, just hoping that it works

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

hi twinkle (love the name!!) good luck on your 2ww


----------



## fizzgig

Hi all

Just wanted to thank you all so much for being so nice, you have cheered me up heaps    Will test again tomorrow although not much point I know. I guess AF won't start till I stop the cyclogest. In a way I'll miss those little botty bullets!

Bee, Julie - god I would kill  for a hot bath, I love em and haven't had one forever it seems. Mind you DH told me off last week for the temperature of my shower and I nearly bit him 

emma - really really good luck for tomorrow, we need a positive result on here to restore my faith! 

lou - put me out of my newbie-misery, what is a lurve puff?? ( I think I have an idea but which orifice )

hi to everyone else out there 

love to you all

fizz


----------



## Bekie

Morning all  

Fizz - DH is always telling me off for the temperature of my baths because i like them so hot, i have speakers for my ipod so i tend to take them in the the bathroom too and listen to music and have a chocolate facemask   Its my favourite way to relax, its one thing i'll miss the most when starting tx.  Sending      

Twinkle - Good luck for your 2WW sending lots and lots of        hope this is the one        

Emma - thinking of you this morning and hoping its a BFP for you               

Julie - I'll send DH round to have a word   I'm not surprised your nervous about DD starting school but i am sure she will be fine, my eldest nephew really came out of his shell when he started school and has always loved it, he complains if there are holidays   Sending lots of               so that you and DD get good news from this 2ww  

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Fizzgig - a lurve puff is a little botty trump, it all stemed from me aparently trumping in my sleep   and my husband named them that because he said that they sounded like little puffs.   testing today hun   

Bee - I am off to Bulgaria for my hols, we love it out there and going with friends (about 20 of us all together) so here's hoping I can't drink on my hols due to being pg     Hope you enjoyed your hot bath  

Julie - sorry your missing your hot bath's but it will be worth it hun    Isn't it funny that when we can't have something we seem to want it even more  

Twinkle - welcome to the  I have added you to the list on the front page of this thread, sending you lots of   

Emma.b - where are you hope your reading a BFP hun  

Good morning to the rest of you girls Kat/Leech/Marmaladeboo/KP/Amanda


----------



## Kathryne

Good morning ladies, hope you are all OK

Lou - Hi lovely how you doing and the jabs going OK?
Julie - How is your 2ww going not too much longer now      
Emma B - I really hope it is a BFP for you   
Twinkle - Hope you are feeling OK - take it easy x
Bee - Morning lovely hope you are OK.
Fizz - I really am   for you xx

And a very good morning to everyone else hope you are all well.

Well I'm thinking I need making some of those cupcakes ready for DH birthday party on Sat.  I have Fri off so we are going out and about for the day....I believe its called quality time a true rarity in our house!

Love to all Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, jabs are fine, the one this morning bleed quite a bit so will probably bruise and I have like a nettle rash on my legs but have posted on peer support and been told not to worry, still no side effects looks like I might be lucky to get away without them, just need  to show up now so I can ring the clinic to book in for baseline scan.  Oh Friday sounds nice hun I love those lazy days together


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - sorry to hear your jab bleed this morning but really good news about no side effects.  Hopefully it wont be long now and you can ring the clinic and sort out that scan.

I am going to do a little online shopping today and get the food delivered ready for Sat evening.  I hope the weather will be kind to us


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh how lovely I love online shopping, are you ordering lots of lovely food?  It is a special age or just treating him cause you love him so much hun?


----------



## Harriet_LF

morning girls

Lou: Pleased to hear that your rash is nothing to worry about, your holiday in Bulgaria sounds lovely

Emma: I am sending you loads of        that you get a BFP today!

Kat: Its my DH birthday this week too, on Friday actually. We are having a BBQ on Sunday with family to celebrate but i have been a terrible wife and not got him anything yet!

 TO EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - No hun its not a special b'day just an excuse really to have a party we moved into our house last year and haven't really had one.  Trying to think of everything as I haven't got time to go to the shop - god this on-line shopping is fab!!

Harriet - Hope the weather stays fine for you on Sunday.  I didn't get my DH anything until yesterday. He recently broke is pair of Oakley's so I have got him a new pair expensive but hes worth it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat - good for you having a party, get all those nibbles in...

Harriet - I am sure you are not a terrible Wife and he will understand with everything else that has been going on hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Thank goodness you've not been tooooo chatty, so I can catch up easily.

Kat - Hope the online shopping went ok, and you found everything you needed.  To think that this time last year I didn't have my laptop and had never ever done online shopping ... don't know how I'd cope without these days.

Harriet_LF - Hope the weather is fab for your DH's birthday BBQ on Sunday - we are off to a BBQ in South Wales on Sunday so will be  the weather is better for us all.  Hope you manage to sort something out for DH's present.

Lou - Hope that you don't bruise too much after that jab this morning.  .  My bruise on my thigh is turning a beautiful yellowy/green ... look forward to when it goes purple coz at least I like purple.   .  I'll do a deal my lovely .... you can have your AF before the weekend if mine doesn't visit me for another 9 months, provided yours then does the same  .

Bee - I love to read when I'm soaking in the bath, and sometimes with a cuppa too.  Not sure I could cope with a chocolate facemask ... I'd be trying to eat it. .

Fizzgig - My DH always whinges about how hot I have water .... in the bath/shower/washing up.  I just can't stand luke warm water.

Twinkle - Welcome to the madness of the 2ww honey, and congratulations on being PUPO ... there are a few of us in the 2ww at the moment (you can usually tell because we are more  than the rest.  Lots and lots of luck my lovely.

Sprinkle - Hello hun. 

Emma.b - We are all on tenterhooks for you my lovely.  that no news is good news. 

Hello to everyone else & hope you are all ok despite the thoroughly pants weather today.  Yuck!

Well, I've done the grocery shopping and picked up some more uniform for DH - sports shorts and t-shirts plus another summer dress.  She looks so cute in it.  Not sure how I'm feeling and what's happening ..... more tweaks and twinges today and I feeling a bit down, so I am  like crazy and trying really hard to be  that it's not the hideous  getting ready to visit.  I haven't really allowed myself to consider how it's going to be if it fails again, because I'll just have to cope with it if it does.  Going to try and rest up this afternoon - going to do my nails and I've promised DD that if she's super good today I will paint her toe nails pale pink, which she's very excited about.

Wondering how Zarzar is, plus some of our other ladies.  Is KP back to work this week?  Is Leech ok, or off work with her poorly tooth?

's & XXX's to everyone


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - where in Sunny South Wales are you visiting lovely? x


----------



## Leicesterlou

DEAL Julie    for 9 months

The bruise is coming up nicely now the one from the first jab on my other leg has gone yellow, it's my own fault getting too cocky doing my jabs, note to self concentrate more tomorrow Ah yes Zarzar where are you? KP might be back at work next week, she is taking it easy but alot better and I guess Leech is off with the pain in the tooth as the dentist said they coulnd't do anything because she is pg, hope she better soon cause its her big wedding day very soon. I really  your twinges Julie are down to the little one snuggling in hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - We have friends that moved to Hengoed Nr Caerphilly, and it's their DD's 4th b'day tomorrow.  I'm really nervous about going (nothing to do with it being Sunny Wales , but just because they have a 16 month old too and are ttc #3, and I suspect by Sun I will know if this last tx has worked or not).  Did you get all your food sorted my lovely?

Lou - Great that you agreed to the deal .  I think 9 should be the lucky number now .... 9 months without AF, 9 months of maternity leave, hopefully 9+ eggs for you.  Hope your concentration is better tomorrow, so you don't injure yourself again.  Think I'm going to start stalking Zarzar .. well at least check and see when she last logged in.

Feeling quite  today and I'm trying to ignore it.  More jokes would be great. DD loved the Wonkey Donkey one from last week..... she's been telling it to everyone.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie, right Mrs I need you to have a good cry and then I have some jokes for you, you can't ignore your feelings hun so best to get it all out or the   will eat away at you....  Back in a min after your cry with lots of lovely jokes


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right I am back and yes you guessed it with some       jokes

A man who had been doing chores around the house all day was feeling stiff and sore.  His wife, who was very pleased at her husband's initiative, decided to reward him by drawing him a hot bath, serving him a nice Rye whiskey, and joining him later for some extra fun.  The husband was quite happy to be pampered in this manner, so he lay in the tub, and called out for his wife to bring him his drink.  She said: If there's anything else I can do for you dear, just call for it, and I'll be happy to bring it up to you.

As soon as he heard her reach the bottom of the stairs, he let out a long,   burbly bathtub fart, which produced enough stink filled bubbles to fog up the entire bathroom.  Moments later, his wife enters the room with a hot water bottle.  The confused husband looks up and says: What on earth gave you the idea that I needed a hot water bottle?

She answers: Didn't you just say, "Whataboutahottawaterbottle?"  
___________________________________________

Teacher asks Little Johnny to use the word 'definitely' in a sentence

Little Johnny replies, "Teacher, do farts have lumps in them?"

The Teacher says, "Of course not Johnny,"

To which Johnny replies, "Then I have definitely  my pants then..."

___________________________________________

Hope you enjoyed...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Don't feel like   really and DD is here, so never do that in front of her.  Just feeling a bit glum.  

Thanks for the jokes honey ... first one is hiRaRious, and I've heard the other one before but it's still funny.


----------



## Leicesterlou

hiRaRious, that has made me laugh don't you just love Kat in BB, cookie love.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Happy House, Happy House, Happy House 

and as for her singing 

"if your happy and you know it [email protected] your hands" last night .....


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - I Know Carephilly well. I used to live not too far away but now living in Swansea. I will give you a wave across the water.  Hope it goes ok  

Right thats it I'm on the case for some jokes.....what this space


----------



## Leicesterlou

The owner of a drug store walks in to find a guy leaning heavily against a wall. The owner asks the clerk, "What's with that guy over there by the wall?" 
The clerk says, "Well, he came in here this morning to get something for his cough. I couldn't find the cough syrup, so I gave him an entire bottle of laxative." 

The owner says, "You idiot! You can't treat a cough with laxatives!" 

The clerk says, "Oh yeah? Look at him, he's afraid to cough!"


----------



## Kathryne




----------



## Leicesterlou

An Irishman is sitting at the end of a bar. He sees a lamp at the end of the table. He walks down to it and rubs it. Out pops a genie. It says, "I will give you three wishes." 
The man thinks awhile. Finally he says, "I want a beer that never is empty." 

With that, the genie makes a poof sound and on the bar is a bottle of beer. The Irishman starts drinking it and right before it is gone, it starts to refill. The genie asks about his next two wishes. 

The man says, "I want two more of these."


----------



## Leicesterlou

A guy burned both of his ears... so they were asking him at the hospital how it happened. 

He said, ''I was ironing my clothing and the phone rang... So, instead of the phone I picked up the iron and burned my ear...''

''But how the heck did you burn the other ear?'' The doctor asked.

''They called back.''


----------



## Leicesterlou

What is white and furry and smells of peppermint?
A polo bear.


----------



## Kathryne

Right girls this one is a little rude so I apologise now!

One morning while making breakfast, 
A man walked up to his wife, 
pinched her on the butt and said...
'If you firmed this up, we could get rid of 
your control top pantyhose' 

While this was on the edge of intolerable,
she kept silent.

The next morning, 
the man woke his wife with 
a pinch on each of her breasts 
and said....
'You know, if you firmed these up, 
we could get rid of your bra.'

This was 
beyond 

a silent response...
So she rolled over 
and grabbed him by his 

'DANGLER.' 

With a death grip in place, 
she said... 
  
'You know, if you firmed this up, we could get rid of the gardener, the postman,  the pool man  and your brother!'


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou



You know me too well ... ironing jokes.



OK, I'm smiling now ..... if you can just do something to make Aunt Flo vanish too  

Kat -  ..... you are like a double act .... lovely ladies.


----------



## Kathryne

I'm    Julie I really hope everything works out well for you xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Aunt flo is coming to visit me and NOT you hun     you won't see her again for some time


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ok, I've just thought ... if ladies want their AF we always suggest hoovering the stairs, white pants and some howsyourfather .... so I'm going to leave the hoover under the stairs, keep my black undies on and DH can forget it .  Maybe, just maybe, that might work.


----------



## Kathryne

I'm totally with you Julie...I'm sure that will work


----------



## Leicesterlou

We should make that our rules black to ward  her off and white to welcome her


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thing is ladies, I nearly always wear black anyway.

Lou - Just for you as you are a fellow BB addict .  They have Jen and Becks dressed up as seals, with chump being thrown at them as the shopping task ... there is a clip of them whingeing on BB website.  Really hiRaRious ... couldn't have happened to more deserving girlies.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ms Sexy black knickers then...

Oh I am off to have a look on BB's website, Julie do you watch it on C4 everynight or E4 as I watch C4 but seem to be behind with that?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yup, that's me 

I usually watch it on C4 in the evenings, because DD is around in the daytime, and I certainly wouldn't want to subject her to any of it ... even if it's censored for daytime viewing.  I'm quite particular about what I let her watch.

I just wish they would do it at 9pm every night so I don't have to stay up so late.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I don't blame you it can be quite vulgar and alot of swearing.  I agree 10pm can be quite late xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I did used to sometimes watch BBLB when DD was very tiny, because she just didn't pay it any attention, but she's far too switched on these days and doesn't miss a thing.

Another late date for you at work hun?
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes, I ended up having to come back in yesterday at 5pm until 7pm to get some printing done, just tidying up and catching up with stuff DH is home in bed ill so no point me rushing home when I can get overtime here hey...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Lou ... the things we have to do just to get a few weeks off work eh .... loads more work before it and loads when we get back.  Work called me today, but it was all ok ... to do with my bosses 20 year presentation tomorrow which I helped organise, and will be going in for.

Sorry to hear DH is poorly - is it man flu?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Man flu I believe it is yes.  I know nightmare isn't it I am trying to tie up loose ends on stuff before I go off in a few weeks and keep being given lots more   I know deep breath remain calm hey...  How good are you organising the presentation for your boss


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, well, I didn't quite do it all, because of tx last week.  I did pull together a sort of memory box ... we had a guy make us a wooden barrel topped chest which has 20 compartments big enough to take a bottle of wine each, and we've got memories for each year .... either photo's or props that I bought.  Then I typed up labels and put them onto luggage labels, then attached to each item.  We also did a DVD for him with everyone's congratulations and personal messages or memories.  He knows we are doing a presentation, but not exactly what (we surprised him totally for his 15 years service, and he's never forgiven us ... I found out then that he doesn't like surprises).  Just hope it all goes ok tomorrow.

Oh, no! Man flu    .  Hope he doesn't milk it for too long


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie thats a fab idea with the box with 20 compartments, did it cost much I could do something like that for DH's 40th couldn't I


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, now I've had nothing to do with budgetary control .... we had a carpenter who works for our company do it for us, so I expect it was a reduced price.  t.b.h. it's not ideal having the compartments so deep (wine bottle deep) because some of the bits are small and we had to pad out the compartments at the bottom.  Lovely idea for DH's 40th .... what a fab wifey you are.

Right, I've promised DD I'm going to paint her toenails now and I need to get something to eat, as it's my yoga tonight and I always have a light snack a couple of hours before I go.

Do you think we scared everyone else away?

Hope you have a lovely evening hun, and that DH is ok.  I'm hoping I'll be about tomorrow pm sometime.

Take care,


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie go and enjoy some girly time with your grown up little DD    bet she will be strolling about bare foot afterwards all night showing her nails off bless her   enjoy your yoga.  DH has just rang said he is feeling a bit better  

Maybe we have scared them all away, are we nutters do you think??  New thread for Maternity leave 'The expectant Lurve Puff Nutters' what do you think, see you tomorrow hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lurve the name of our new thread .. can we be the founder members  

Catch up tomorrow my lovely.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Of course we can


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness Lou and Julie you have me in hysterics!!!!
I'm so glad the wonkey donkey joke went down well, I personally love it even if i'm 26!!!

This man flu must be going around, my DH is suffering a little bit. He's more surprised that its not worse, but I've convinced him that since we've been married he's picked up my resistence to colds and flus... he's almost convinced and loving me even more!!!!

Emma hope you've got your BFP!!!!!!  

Kat, your party sounds like fun. I may copy the sunglasses gift idea as I have no idea what to get DH for his bday this month.. hmmmm.

Hello Harriet, Bee and everyone else

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - I'm 37 and I still think it's hilarious.  I seem to get more childish the older I get.  Oh no, so there's an epidemic of man flu .... dear God please don't let my DH get it. 

Right now I am off.


----------



## Bekie

OMG at the   and  at the jokes... i'm at the in laws and suposed to be working hard and i keep getting funny looks... after all databases aren't meant to be funny  

Julie - Have a lovely time with DD and as usual more      Keep that PMA up hun  

Lou - Ouch at the bruise! Hope tomorrowsjab is a little better!

Good afternoon Sprinkle hope your ok  

On the subject of DH's b day... my DH is 30 in a couple of weeks and i have no idea what to get him, i am doing a surprise party for him but not til the end of July as everyone is on their holibobs   No news here... definitely scared the postman off...nothing since Friday   Right FIL is checking up on me so i had better get back to it  

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bekie what are you doing working for the inlaws hun?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee & Sprinkle hope you lovely ladies are ok.

Well I'm off for the day hope you all have a good evening.

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am off too got to pick my Mum up from work at 5pm


----------



## Bekie

DH and his Dad have their own business so i am helping out as i often do! Just adding info to a database at the minute! Boring but someone has to do it  

Bekie


----------



## emma.b

Hi guys

Just a quicky. Day 30 of 28 day cycle. No AF, but BFN today with clearblue digital. Probably the cyclogest delaying AF. What do you think?

Sorry no personals but not much time.

Emma xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Emma: I'm gutted for you but maybe if the   hasn't arrived there is still hope. I have no idea about the cyclogest sorry hun


----------



## sprinkle

emma honey I have no idea about the cyclogest, but I guess if still no AF there is still a chance


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thank you for all your kind words of support, i have only told my sister and a close friend about our treatment, so ill need you all, waiting two weeks will be a hard task to do.

Nurse said i couldnt test until a week after af was due so that will make it nearly 3 weeks


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emma so sorry about the BFN hun    I had cyclogest and it delayed my AF by 4 days   

Bee - aren't you an angel for helping out with the family business

Twinkle - we are all here to help and support you any way we can hun   3 weeks you will need nerves of steel to wait that long  

Morning all


----------



## Bekie

Morning  

Emma - I am so sorry about the BFN hun sending you     and   that its not the cyclogest.

Twinkle - Almost 3 weeks is a long time to wait   Still means we can all send you lots of        in the meantime.   It goes quickly and that you get a strong BFP at the end of it  

Lou  - Good morning hun hope your ok   Hows the jabbing going?  Is the rash any better? Sending you an AF dance so that she comes quickly                                

I dont mind helping out with the business, since their succes is mine in a way... if DH doesnt get the work he doesnt get paid and i'd end up loing my lovely home   So i do it to help out as much as i can, which makes me Admin/Sales/Marketing/PA/Web designer(which is my official title, i just dont get paid for it  )

Good morning to Julie and Harriet and anyone else reading 

No news here really still keeping up with the diet and excersize..even though i've had a gastric bypass i'm almost a year out now and its up to me to do the hard work... i'm back down to 11st 3lbs and aiming to get to 10st 7 by the time i have my IUI   Working hard at that   That means i'll have lost 10st   Even better if i can do it by the 27th July as thats when i'll be a year out   Still somthing to aim for    Right i am off to watch for the postman   

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bekie thanks for the AF dance hun love it, the rash is no better and is starting to itch, love your title LOL    You have done fantastic losing all that weight hun    

  Step away from the window the postman will arrive quicker if you are busy


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning ladies  

Bekie: Has the postman arrived yet? Maybe he is boycotting your house because he is scared of the crazy stalking lady inside  

Lou: Sorry about your rash -if its getting worse maybe you should consult the clinic?

Emma: Anymore news on AF, i'm still   and keeping everything crossed for you

Twinkle: That is a long time to wait - 3 weeks?? thats a bit harsh. We have only told 2 people about our treatment and problems too

Hello to everyone else - its gone a bit quiet on here

AAM: Well we went to see Dr Zhai yesterday, she is a nice lady and made us feel a lot more  . She said that my FSH wasn't that high and wasn't the end of the world anyway   makes a change after all the negativity. She also suggested not to rush into IVF (not sure how i feel about that part). Anyway we decided to give her treatment a go, we both have to have more tests. I have to have my AMH measured (very nervous about that). She also prescribed some chinese medicine tea which i have to drink, and it tastes awful - and i have to start acupuncture. Not sure if its all a load of hocus pocus   the things we do eh?! So we are still going to the Lister for the consultation but will probably give this a go for a couple of months!

Anyway enough about me - how are you all


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Harriet, I think it is definately worth a try sometimes these things change your attitude towards things and so you may fall pg naturally    I might ring the clinic but not alot they can do it's just a heat rash


----------



## sprinkle

morning, we've just come out the other end of a long power cut.  it's unbelievable how dependant on electricity we've become... doorbell, phone, internet, automatic reaction of switching on a light, fridge, just everything!!!

how is everyone?


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

How's everyone doing ?

I;m just about holding onto my sanity on this 2WW  

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle you lie in te capital and have had a powercut what a nightmare..

Hey nix how you holding up hun?


----------



## Nix76

Ooh, sprinkle where in London are you ?  Any chance you could send that power cut over to my office and get me sent home ?!  

Hey Lou.  yeah, I'm OK thanks hun.  Getting anxious now and want sooooooooo much for this to have worked but just don't think it has.  We'll see I guess!  

My clinic have said that we can start the injections straight away if this cycle doesn't work and I am not sure what to do.  DH really wants to jump straight back into it, but I think I could really do with some time out.


----------



## sprinkle

we are in Regents Park... the power keeps going off and on and off and on!!! My husband thinks its hysterical!!!
Nix I'm sending you over      hold tight you are discussing next step before you give yourself a chance to get your BFP on this cycle.. you can do it!!!!!
I'm also sending you some power failure so you can go home early, hehehe


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix as sprinkle says don't be too negative hun if and only if it doesn't work and I am sure it will    I would have some time out if that's how you feel, don't worry about that though now   

Oh sprinkle send me your powercut too please


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nix
How long have you got to wait? I know exactly how you feel I was planning my next step before i'd finished in the 2WW, sometimes I think it keeps you sane - in a crazy kind of way. Anyway we decided to take some time out - don't know if that helps


----------



## sprinkle

ok sending you all power cuts and cupcakes with the hiding postman!!!

when i was on my 2ww, i'd decided that if it didn't work i'd go straight to a 2nd natural cycle, but for some reason this cycle was a 28day one, instead of being longer (i have PCO). I wasnt in a rush to have my scan as i've been ovulating late each cycle, but anyway, i went on day 13 and i'd just literally ovulated. So in the end I've had a month off and should be starting AF and my puregon cycle in the next few days.

i had a thought... would a clinic do 2 IUIs a day apart? wouldn't that boost chances even more?!


----------



## Harriet_LF

my clinic advised us to have a month off between medicated cycles in case of overstimulation or cysts forming.


----------



## Nix76

Thanks girls !

After so long TTC I find it hard to keep up the PMA, but only time will tell I guess.  In an ideal world (if the worst happens and this is a BFN) I would have a week off before starting on the next cycle and injections but it doesn't work like that does it !!

Sprinkle - thanks for the power cut vibes.  Please direct them to the City, just towards Moorgate would be great!   

Harriet - my clinic says to test after 17 days and that would be next Thursday, but last cycle AF showed on 14 days after basting - that's Monday.  So, I am preparing myself for anything to happen from the weekend onwards really.....   And yep, it's total self preservation - if I have something to focus on it makes the heartbreak and tiny bit easier to bear doesn't it ?!

After my first negative IUI cycle the clinic made us take a month out and initially I found it really frustrating to have to wait but in the end enjoyed the month of being "normal".   Oh well, let's just hope and pray that it won't be an issue


----------



## sprinkle

power cut vibes heading towards Moorgate!
I used to work so near you in Old St, right by the roundabout


----------



## Nix76

Not far.  I'm right down the other end, just off London Wall !


----------



## Harriet_LF

i totally know how you feel Nix, I was really really frustrated to be doing nothing treatment wise this month but now i am glad its quite nice to have a month off from being prodded and examined. I am actually feeling more   than I did when i was going through the IUI, maybe i've just gone


----------



## Bekie

Afternoon all  

The postman came! Shame all he had was a nasty letter from my bank  

Sprinkle - I cant remember the last time we had a powercut!  I'd be totally lost without my electric! It is amazing how much you depend on it  

Nix - I really hope it is good news for you and then you wont have to worry about another cycle         and      

Lou - Hope your ok hun!

Twinkle - Sending you lots of         

Julie - No news from you today? Sending you       and      hun

Harriet - Good news about your appointment, it definitely cant hurt trying those things, who know it could be what brings you your BFP  

Hello to everyone else 

Nothing much to say   I havent done much, housework and then food shopping thats it really! Going to sort out the bank thing tomorrow, it want really a nasty letter just them saying i hadnt paid anything into my account for a while... i've had a gap year from Uni to look after DH last year when he had major surgey and i was going to go back but then we sold the house and decided to move 45 miles away from where we used to live and the Uni was all the way up in Buxton so i cant travel so have decided not to go back in September! So i need to let the bank know! Still wasnt what i'd hoped it'd be!

Bekie


----------



## Nix76

I'm off for the day girls.

Chat to you all tomorrow. 

Nix


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Bee – Sorry to hear that postman still hasn’t delivered what you want but at least you haven’t completely scared him away.  Thanks for all the .  My parents run their own business too, so I’m sometimes asked to help out too.  Well done on losing lots of weight honey … anyone that can be concentrating on tx and dieting must be superhuman.

Emma.b – .  I am still hoping you are wrong and your AF hasn’t arrived because of something better than the cyclogest delaying it.

Twinkle – It’s all about mutual support honey … the 2ww seems like an eternity, and we all go a bit  during it, so don’t worry …. we are all here to help.

Harriet_LF – How lovely to have someone being more positive about your tx … I’m sure the Chinese tea is foul, but if it helps it’ll all be worth it.  Lots of ladies swear by acupuncture so I’m sure that will be worth a go too.  Lots of luck for your AMH tests.

Nix 76 – Hello fellow 2ww’er.  Hope you are ok today my lovely?  .  I’m starting to feel much less positive about things, and I’m sure in the next couple of days I’ll know either way.  As my cycle is so short, I won’t make it till next Thurs either … will probably know over the weekend.  Like Sprinkle said, I would even consider “next time” yet, but I can honestly say that I really needed some time out after my 2nd IUI .. if not physically then mentally.  Just do what seems right for you honey.

Sprinkle – I can’t remember who it is, but one of our lovely ladies on this thread has 2 bastings …. Over 2 days.

Lou – Sorry I missed you today my lovely.  .  Sorry to hear your rash is worse.

Well, I’m feeling very  today and even had a bit of a cry earlier.  Took DD to church group this am, and there were some lovely ladies there being very sympathetic, but that’s almost worse sometime.  One of the older ladies who does our tea/coffee asked if I was ok as I’d not been for a couple of weeks and didn’t look too well, so I confessed.  Turns out she’d only had 1 child (years ago), because they had some problems so she really understood.  She said she would be praying for me. Bless.

Supposed to be going out tonight to a kiddies clothes party, but not sure if I’m really for up for it.  Probably going to be lots of baby talk. .  Feel like this is the usual hormonal beginning of my AF, and I am  like crazy that I’m wrong.

Sorry I’m such a sad sack ladies.

 & XXX’s together


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Julie
Sorry to hear that you are so  , I hate the 2WW its sooo horrible. I would say be kind to yourself and don't go to the kiddies party tonight. I was supposed to go out with my friend but i called it off, she is pregnant and I just can't stand being around pg people at the moment. Ever since i made the descision i feel a lot   I am planning a lovely bath! I have to drink my horrible tea twice a day for 2 weeks! Eugh I am already dreading tonights.


----------



## fizzgig

Hi ladies

Harriet, Nix - my clinic won't let me leap straight into the next one either because of the risk of cysts. Half of me is relieved, the other half just wants to get going again straight away. How high is your FSH Harriet if that's not too nosey? Mine was 10.7 in oct and went up to 12 in feb and I got quite panicky, but so far my clinic aren't overly concerned...though I guess IVF might be a different matter

Emma - so so sorry about the BFN hun  . I had my last dose cyclogest on tuesday night and AF hasn't arrived yet though I can feel her grumbling towards me   

julie - you're so cheerful 99% of the time, I think you're allowed a slightly down day  

bee - wow 10stone weight loss that is amazing! What a fantastic achievement, you should be thoroughly proud of yourself

twinkle, sprinkle and leicesterlou ( that sounds like something off Trumpton! Or is it Camberwick Green? Oh dear showing my age, prob noone else knows what I am talking about  ) - hope you are all well

love to all    

fizz xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nix 
My FSH was 11 when first tested but has since gone up to 14. Neither Dr Zhai or the LWC did not seem overly concerned. It sent me into a mad panic though, which is why we were considering IVF. Apparently IUI isn't successful for high FSHers but who knows


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies, I just can't decide whether to go or not.  If I stay at home I'll probably be wallowing in sadness, so might be better to get out ... saying that my DH isn't home yet, and hasn't rung so won't be back till at least 7pm anyway. .  Fancy crossing a hormonal woman  .

Just f.y.i ladies, my FSH was 21.6 when it was tested last year, so it may well have gone up since then.

Fizzgig - I enjoyed having my couple of months off inbetween - gave me a chance to just get on with life and not be prodded and poked for a few weeks which was nice.  I think the truth is more that I'm mad 99% of the time which gives the impression of cheerfulness  .

Harriet_LF - Thank you honey .... I'm really missing my baths, so at least if my AF shows, I can have a steaming hot bath again.  Hope you get used to the foul tea very soon to make it easier.  Perhaps you should persuade yourself it is a new and exciting alcoholic beverage.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

I will try but its very difficult! My years as a student have helped with downing the horrible liquid! Julie just out of interest have you ever had acupuncture for your FSH, its apparently very good at sorting it out? I'm also taking wheatgrass and agnus castus. Maybe you should also see Dr Zhai, apparently she saw someone with a FSH of 40 and she got pregnant - naturally. Anyway i think the lesson is never give up hope - sending you lots of


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm going to sound really  but who is Dr Zhai?

I am thinking of trying acupuncture ..... someone who I've got a lot of trust in says you don't really feel a thing, which is just what I needed to hear.  If not, then at least I might have some reflexology to start with.

Thanks honey.
XXXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

she is this chinese medicine woman who specialises in fertility treatment, i found out about her from FF but she has a website.


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well - I've got some catching up to do 

I'll confess that I can't keep up tonight so I will do personals tomorrow from work.

Just a little note from me to give you lots of love and cuddles - off to bed exhausted - think i;ve taken too much on with this wedding lark but hey ho will either be great or a freaking disaster!!

All went well with scan Tuesday - haven't had a chance to post all week as been chocca in work and then running around every night with something for the wedding - tooth is still bad and back on higher dosage of antibiotics

Sorry for the moan - catch up properly tomorrow 

lots of love and  
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies 

Leech - I was starting to worry where you were hun, glad the scan went well I am sure the wedding with be the best hun  

Julie sorry your feeling   I guess it's normaly on the dreaded  all I can really say is we are here for you hun oh and a big     

Bee - sorry you got the horrid letter from the bank and not what your waiting for, maybe today it will turn up  

Hey Harriet, Nix, Fizz and anybody else I have missed


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Julie - sorry you're feeling down hun.  This IF lark really sucks doesn't it.  

Hey Lou, Harriet, Bee and everyone else.

How we all doing on this sunny Friday ??

Nix.


----------



## Bekie

Good morning ladies  

Leech - Only 2 weeksto your wedding! No wonder your busy with it, i found that not doing much in th emonths running up to it and then about a month before everything was manic   I was so tired when it came to the wedding day i wanted to just sleep   It will be a fabulous day hun, enjoy it    So glad everything was fine at the scan too  

Lou - Good morning? Any signs of AF arriving yet?

Julie - I am so sorry your feeling down hun   Go esy on yourself its an emotional minefield and i am sure it is normal to go through the up and the downs.  Remember we are all here to try and cheer you up and keep you going   A little joke for you!

One day, a fairy visits a lonely widow and says that she is there to give her three wishes.

''I wish I was 21 and beautiful!'' The wish is instantly granted.

''I wish I had a million dollars!'' The wish is granted.

''I wish that my cat here were the most handsome guy in the world and was madly in love with me.'' The wish is granted. The now young lady and her man go inside. They start to cuddle, and the man looks at her.

''Aren't you upset that you had me fixed?'' 

Keep smiling  

Harriet - How is the chinese tea drinking going?

Good morning to Sprinkle, Nix and Twinkle and everyone else i have missed 

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix I am loving this sun I really hope it stays for the weekend, how are you feeling?

Bee - no sign of af yet, well have sore boobs so I guess I know she is on her way but besides that nothing, she is officially due this weekend so will be next week when I get to ring the clinic


----------



## sprinkle

morning!

Leech - wow 2 weeks to go?! its so exciting!!! i remember 2 weeks before my wedding i was running around with so much to do.  i'd had 2 wisdom teeth out 1 month before the big day under general anasthetic. the pain was just awful. i really feel for you hun.

Lou - just a few more days until you get your BFP!! Yay!!!

Bee - i totally loved that joke, im sitting here about to start my day with a big smile on my face!!!!

Harriet - how goes the yucky tea drinking!? 

Julie - sending you a million     and lots of    and   
It's so tough but you're so strong and just keep positive. It is hard and I've had    this week and I'm on an off month. You'll get there and you'll get your BFP.   

Emma - you probably know by now...    

Morning to everyone else i missed
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Sprinkle, got to move onto next stage of IVF before I get my BFP hun      How are you?

Louise


----------



## sprinkle

sorry Lou, im confusing myself today!! im an  
you and I are both waiting for AF... no sign of mine yet but for the first time in ages, i hope it comes asap!!


----------



## Bekie

Another day of no post   still at least it wasnt the bank complaining    I've even finished all my housework and have 2 loads of laundry out! I'm bored!  DH has gone to his dad's to do some more work and wont be home til after lunch.... and i'm only just eating my breakfast lol!

Lou -      AF arrives as she is supposed to!

Sprinkle - I think i have days like that too often   Apparently when you get your BFP your mind goes a little fuzzy, thing is i often walk into rooms having no idea why i'd gone in so what am i going to be like when pg   
Glad you loved the joke   

Julie - Sending you lots of lovely     keep your chin up sweetie       
Another joke for you 

A fellow bought a new Corvette and was out on an interstate for a nice evening drive. The top was down, the breeze was blowing through what was left of his hair, and he decided to open her up. As the needle jumped up to 80 mph he suddenly saw a flashing red and blue light behind him.

"There ain't no way they can catch a Corvette," he thought to himself and opened her up further. The needle hit 90, 100, 130 and finally 150 with the light still behind him. "What the hell am I doing?" he finally thought and pulled over.

The cop came up to him, took his license without a word, and examined it and the car. "I've had a tough shift and this is my last pull over. I don't particularly feel like doing more paperwork, so if you can give me an excuse for your driving that I haven't heard before, you can go."

"Last week my wife ran off with a cop," the man said, "and I was afraid you were trying to give her back."

"Off you go," said the officer. 

Love to you all

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle no worries hun I am completely    at the moment LOL

Bee - thanks for the kind words hun, sorry no post, haven't you been a busy little bee    love the joke


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness they keep getting better and better!!! going to email that one to DH now!!!!

very quiet here today...

we are invited to friends for dinner and they've asked i bring a dessert, hmmm, cupcakes or cake?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I would take cake I think    Yes it is quiet on here today


----------



## Julie Wilts

I lost my post 

What did I say ....

Something along the lines of thank you for all the kind messages.  Feeling a bit brighter today ... yesterday was horrible .... like a big heavy blanket of misery smothering me ... not nice.  Thought I would just keep my mind busy, and been over to Salisbury for some retail therapy with b-i-l.  Now I need to get off my  and do some chores.

Oh, poo, what did I say in all the personals ...

Lou - Hope the rash is feeling better today.  We've still got some  but the forecast is dire for later and for all the weekend.  

Bee - Love the joke.  You've certainly been busy today, and put me to shame.  Sorry to postman still hasn't come good.

Sprinkle - I put the dried pasta into the freezer the other evening ... good job DH saw me doing it or it would have stayed in there.  It's true that you lose brain cells when you are pg, but they don't come back.  Imagine if you had 12 little ones  .... I wouldn't even be able to remember my name.  

Nix76 - Hope you are ok today my lovely.  

Leech - Lovely to hear from you and that the scan went ok.  Hope that all this wedding busy-ness will pay off on the day.  

Think that was what I typed before .... well it's similar.

Hope people have some nice plans for the weekend?

's & XXXX's


----------



## sprinkle

Julie glad you're feeling much better, retail therapy sounds like a fabulous option! 

Lou I followed your instinct and went for the cake. yummyy!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jules glad your feeling better hun, we have lots of lovely sun here hoping it stays for the weekend, don't go working too hard on your chores hun

Sprinkle glad you chose the cake


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Sorry i've not been on line, work has been a bit busy today. Don't really have the time for personals  - sorry.

I hope that you are all ok and not too stressed out with the baby making. Have good weekends,   for me we are having a BBQ on Sunday for my DH birthday (12 people are coming!)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet_LF - Sorry to hear work has been busy today.  Hope DH's bbq goes well.  

Lou - Thanks hun ... it's still  here too, but I think down South the forecast is pants.  

Sprinkle - Thanks hun.

Cake, cake .... did someone mention cake


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie got a text from KP this morning she is starting to feel alot better and said to wish you luck for your  hun.

Well I am off home shortly got to make the spare bed and put the hoover round as DH Niece and partner are staying over tonight and we are going out for an indian, my fav    Hope you all have a fab weekend girls


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Great that KP is starting to feel better.  What a rough start to her pg poor love.  Bless her for wishing me luck.

Hope you have a fab evening with DH's niece and partner, especially the Indian.  We've been invited out for an Indian with one of DH's work mates in Mid July ... I've been  I'll be feeling to sicky to go.

Have a lovely weekend sweetheart, and thanks for another week of support.

Wonder who's going to be around this weekend to hold my hand  .

's &


----------



## sprinkle

Twas I who mentioned cake, and I'll be here to hold your hand!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I may pop in tomorrow to see how you are depends if we go out for the day or not, but sending you lots of big cyber hugs and even if I am not on here doesn't mean my thoughts and PMA is not with you hun


----------



## sprinkle

have a good weekend Lou and a yummy dinner!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - You are such a sweetie.  Mmmm, I'm thinking about Indian food now.  Enjoy.  

Sprinkle - Cake .....  That reminds me I need to get food colourings sorted to do DD's b'day cake with next week.  Oh yeah, and some icing sugar .... oh yeah, and I'd better check my baking cupboard to see if everything's in date still.  Yep, you've guessed ... I've not baked in a while.  Thank you for offering to hold my hand hun ... probably better to keep kicking me up the  till I know for sure what's going on.


----------



## sprinkle

what kind of cake are you going to bake DD? and what colours does she like?!  i cant wait to have a DD and a DS to make their birthday cakes!!  

you don't need to thank me for being here, you've been great support to me and all of us while've needed it.


----------



## sprinkle

and so much for my baking experience.. im following an American recipe that calls for plain flour, i think ive used way to much raising agents as both layers are going waaaaaaaayyyyy too high!!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - could you say it's a souffle which is a great success  .

DD's 1st b'day I just made a chocolate cake with choccy buttercream, choccy fingers round the edge (white/brown alternated) with buttons on top.  She just put her chubby fingers in the chocolate icing and licked it all off.  On her 2nd I made a teddy shaped cake with choccy butter cream icing on.  Last year I made her a Nemo cake which she adored (and her friends did too).  This year I'm going to make her a butterfly cake in pinks and mauve's.  My Mum always made our birthday cakes and it's a lovely memory, so I'm determined to do the same.

Hope the cake turns out ok in the end.
X


----------



## sprinkle

mmmmmm, they all sound more and more yummy!!!!

i have a picture of my first birthday cake, it was a marble cake to look like a wall, with humpty dumpty (an Easter egg) on top.  not sure where the easter egg came from as Im a November birthday. i think that was the only one my mum made and the rest she HAD made!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oooo, I had a humpty dumpty cake for one of my birthday's too - don't think it was my first though.

Right I must get going because DH is going to be home soon with DD, and won't be happy that the housework hasn't even been started.

Best get busy.

Catch up soon,


----------



## Harriet_LF

oohh i love cake making, my friend and I actually make cakes (for money) i.e. wedding, anniversary, anything really. So if you ever want one - give me a shout. FF get a discount!! Sorry for the shameless plugging! 

Good luck sprinkle hope it works out - at least it will look like a big cake!!


----------



## sprinkle

ow wow, i bake and bake for all my friends and for DH and the boys on poker nights!!!
now its out the oven its looking delicious. 

i followed one of the magnolia bakery recipes (my favourite NY cupcakes and cakes in the world!!)

how far do you deliver?!
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

we're quite small scale at the moment as we still have day jobs, although we are hoping that will change one day. We deliver up to 60 miles away. Glad the cake is looking good! 

Maybe you should start charging your DH and his friends - great way to finance fertility treatment


----------



## sprinkle

good idea, but i kind of like the element of fun in the baking. id feel a little pressurised if i was baking to order! this way the boys can't complain and are just greatful for the yummy-ness that DH turns up with each week.


----------



## Nix76

I'm off in a bit girls.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Julie - will be thinking of you.  Let's hope we both have good news next week eh !!  

Good luck to anyone else testing  

Nix.


----------



## Harriet_LF

that is very true! I bake brownies for work from time to time and that wins me a lot of points!!!


----------



## sprinkle

bye Nix, have a good evening and weekend


----------



## sprinkle

Harriet I have a VERY important baking question for you... how do you bake without licking the bowl at the end? 
ive got such a sweet tooth.  When im using chocolate I have to always buy more than I require because I have to keep checking that it tastes good!


----------



## Harriet_LF

well thats easy - i'm a microbiologist by trade and so i can't bring myself to eat raw eggs!!!!! 

But i do have a cheeky piece of chocolate every now and then!!

Anyway i'm off now - have good weekends everyone

Julie: Take care - i'll pop on from time to time to see if you are ok  and to give you lots of


----------



## Julie Wilts

"All by myself .... don't wanna be all by myself".    

I'm feeling like I need some cake baking lessons now ... I used to make pretty good cakes, but I seem to have lost the knack recently (and the time  ).

Maybe in September when DD is at school 3 hours a day and I'm off work for a month I can practise.  Think DH would fall in love with me all over again if I started making cakes for him to take into work.

Harriet - Good on you for turning an interest into a possible business .... that's how my parent's business started.  Wonder if Leech has already got her cake sorted  .

Sprinkle - I always have to get out more cheese/cucumber/chocolate than I need when I'm cooking if DH is around  .

Nix - Hope you have a good weekend my lovely, and thank you for all your support this week.  Feel strangely "nothingy" today.

Hope everyone is having good evenings & I'll catch up tomorrow.
's & XXX's


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all ok....its taken me ages just skimming through the thread.

Lou - hope the jabs are going ok....has your AF shown yet so you can get your baseline scan booked?

Leech - hope you are well and are not over doing it with the wedding plans.  Sorry that your tooth is stilll causing you pain.  I had a check up a few weeks ago & the dentist said I needed a filling re-doing but I said I would rather wait until I was feeling a bit better....I am still putting it off even now  

Julie - hope you are ok & that the wicked witch is keeping away from you for the right reason  

everyone - hi....I have missed too much to catch up completely on my personals.....hope you understand. 

AAM: I have been away with DH to Paris for 5 days....it was fab even though I did have to put up with going to see Iron Maiden in concert whilst we were there    Did too much walking but the weather & food was fab.  Feeling a bit better but still being sick occassionally  

Anyway take care & have a good weekend

Amanda x


----------



## sprinkle

cake was a huge success, thank goodness!!!

amanda paris sounded gorgeous. i love it there.
glad you're feeling a bit better  

julie, you know what they say... the way to a mans heart is through his stomach. well it definitely is in the case of my DH


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

98% certain it hasn't worked.

Sorry for lack of personals.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Julie
Have just logged on to catch up - so so so sorry for you   and i'm hoping and    that you are wrong and that it has worked


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet - Sadly that's not the case.  Definitely my AF.  Catch up soon.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nix76

Morning,

Julie, I'm so so sorry hun   

Same news from me too I'm afraid - AF arrived yesterday.

Hope everyone's OK.

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie & Nix     so sorry girls


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Julie Hi Nix - so sorry that it didn't work, am truly gutted for you both. 

Hi Lou: How are things with you

Today I went for my NHS consultation, it was fine, was told we have to be trying for 2 years before going on the NHS waiting list for IVF. Oh well. One funny thing though, the clinic you have to go to is at the same place as the antenatal appointments so you have to walk through a line of pregnant people to get to your doctor - irony?! I'm still drinking my tea - still tastes disgusting. Hope its doing some good!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Harriet, I am fine thanks hun, how long have you been trying are you just going to wait or go private hun?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Lou - we have been trying for about 18 mths, I am a naturally impatient person so we went to get all our tests done after a year of trying. We are going to see how it goes with the chinese medicine doctor for a while but in the meantime we have an appointment with the Lister to discuss IVF. 

Has AF arrived yet?


----------



## Leicesterlou

We had our tests done after 12months and because they came back fine they just told us to keep trying.  AF is on her way I have had brown when I wipe this morning


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies.

Julie & Nix - I am so sorry for you both   
Lou - Morning lovely lady! good news about AF on her way
Harriet - Hi lovely glad you got your appointment 1st hurdle over with!

Morning everyone else hope you are all ok xxx

Kat


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat  -how was your weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat, how are you hun?


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi all, Julie and Nix I'm so, so sorry to here your news     Make sure you treat yourselves and take it easy.

Lou, I am assuming that for once signs of AF is good because you are down regging? Sorry I don;t know much about the IVF process  

Harriet our reproductive health clinic is above the birthing centre, we often joke that we hope to graduate downwards!  I wish it was in another place altogether though.  On bad days it hurts going past the posters on breast feeding and seeing dads arrive with car seats to take their new baby home.  

Leech, what happened with the cake?

Hi to all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Gilly, yes I need my AF and then I can ring and get my baseline scan and date for egg collection hun, not too far from IUI but I guess more controlled an clinical


----------



## Greyhounds

I see! In that case congratulations of your forthcoming AF!!!!


----------



## Greyhounds

....can I just add that I don't get a baseline scan with IUI, they just leave you to use OV sticks and the first scan is normally day 10.  They then take it from there to give you a potential date for IUI.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Gilly hope you are OK.

Harriet - my weekend was good thanks.  It was my DH birthday Sat so we had a little house party - totally tired today though!

I have to be honest I'm a little cheesed off today.  My DH has to go for the "swim up test" before I can have my tubes etc checked out, but the blooming hospital that he has been referred to is closed until Aug for refurbishment!!! I know its not too long but its so frustrating    DH is going to ring the clinic and see if we can go to another hosp but I don't hold out much hope!


----------



## Bekie

Good morning ladies,

I havent had much chance to catch up because i feel awful  have spent the weekend zonked out on codiene due to various ailments that seem to have come on this weekend.. not helped by the fact i went out friday and drank waaay beyond what i should have (got very carried away specially after everything thats going on, and i dont remember much at all...i do remember making a total (.) of myself though   ) Which wouldnt be so bad if i didnt live next door but one to the pub    so have been feeling very sorry for myself and have pretty much spent the weekend in bed and in tears   Best friend has had her baby last week and found out Saturday... her DD is beautiful but its just too hard.

So i appologise for the lack of personals until i am back to my normal self  

Kat - I am sorry about the delay, that is rubbish, you think someone would have known about the closure   and let you know so you could make other arrangments  

Lou - Glad AF is on her way...not long til your baseline scan now  

Julie and Nix - I am so so sorry ladies     please take care of yourselves   

Thats it from me really... no news here other than feeling very ill 

Hello to everyone else 

Bekie


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Sorry not been posting much but up the wall in work - have a week off planned after the wedding so trying to get straight before then so nobody feels the need to bother me at home  

Nix and Julie - so sorry about your BFN's   

Kat -    Thats for your clinic - hopefully they Can send your dh somewhere else

Lou - glad the evil witch is on her way - is it all still on schedule for you?

Gilly - ended up ordering a cake from a shop - couldn't be bothered with the hassle - its not massive but resembles a wedding cake!!

Amanda - glad you enjoyed Paris - I would love to get away for a few days - bit of sun would be lovely - my tooth is settling down thank goodness but its prob cos of mega dose of antibiotics I'm on - sorry you still sick - those twinnies are giving you a hard time aren't they  

Bee don't be so hard on yourself honey - we're all allowed a blow out every now and again    

Nearly sorted for the wedding - got to have another dress fitting next week due to my expanding waist line (or what was my waist!!) - most things ticked off list ( i love doing that!!) but its not come cheap - the poor baby will have to sleep in a drawer for the first six months!!!

Hope you enjoying your day - weather rubbish up here 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Leech - Not long now lovely I hope you have an amazing day!  
Bee - Please don't worry about making a (.) of yourself everyone has been there but every now and again it just has to be done! xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hello ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  

Julie & Nix - so sorry about your BFN's.  Julie - is there no chance of you having another go?

Sorry for lack of personals - I will try and catch up throughout the day. 

We delayed the IUI treatment this month for a number of reasons:
1.  I didn't get the drugs in time.
2.  I have been full of a cold and felt pretty lousy (I blame this crap weather!)
3.  My kitchen is like a building site and I reallt didn't want to have to go through IUI at the same time. 

I am not sure what we are going to do to be honest - we might give it another try the end of this month.  I have been reading Zita West's book and I just feel that I need a major overhaul of my lifestyle to be honest.  

Anyway hope you are all ok.

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Sorry to hear you didnt go through with the IUI this month but hopefully the time will be right for you soon xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Kat: So sorry about your delay, that is sooo annoying, i'll keep my fingers crossed that you can go somewhere else for your tests

Nicksy: It sounds like the best thing to take a month off, get strong and maybe make some changes to your lifestyle to give the next go at IUI the best you can

Bee: Don't worry about making a (.) of yourself! I think its ok to let off steam occasionally, I drank an entire bottle of wine at my friends baby shower - just to get through it

Leech: Not long now til the wedding day - so many exciting things for you at the moment. I hope the weather is kind to you. 

Gilly: Fingers crossed that you graduate downwards!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty  whilst I have been on lunch

Gilly - thanks I didn't have baseline scan until day 10 on my IUI and I think that's the norm.

Kat - Can't believe they can't fit your DH in for the swim up hun, although August is not that long away, let us know how you get on and whether you can do it elsewhere

Bee - Sorry your feeling so bad about having a good time hun, everybody makes (.) out of theirselves I seem to be doing it more and more without the help of alcohol hun 

Leech - yes about on schedule hun, just need AF in full swing then can get my scan booked and hopefully I have been re-acting the drugs and my ovaries etc are shut down    so can start stimms

Nicksy - give yourself time hun, no rush and always best to be in the right frame of mind

 to anybody I have missed


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - hope you are ok honey - sorry about the problems that you are having getting your DH tested  

Hi Harriet - was it you that mentioned the chinese medicine doctor - have you got any more info?

Hi Lou - hows you honey - how is the treatment going?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicksy, feel like I have been jabbing forever, it has been 14 days now and AF is nearly here so I will ring the clinic when she is full swing and so can plan the next part of tx, tha jabs don't hurt at all and not really had any side effects, well besides heat rash but no hot flushes or headaches so just hope the drugs have worked and have shut down my ovaries


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - I am glad everything is going well for you hon - I really hope that this works for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Nicksy, so do I as we can't afford anymore tx


----------



## Kathryne

Well just a little update, the Sister at our hosp just rang and said that she is really trying to get DH tested at another local hosp.  They are a private one but do take NHS referrals so hopefully we will know more tomorrow!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I really hope you can get it done sooner rather than later Kat


----------



## Harriet_LF

fingers crossed for you Kat

Nicksy i have sent you a PM about the chinese medicine


----------



## Nicksy

Cheers Harriet - I have got it thanks - I think I will have a look if anyone does anything similar in this area!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

i have heard that acupuncture is good so maybe look for an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility, i'm also a great believer in homeopathy. 

Its so annoying isn't it - there are loads of people who get pg without even trying and we have to go through all this!


----------



## Nicksy

I know - tell me about it.  I am really undecided about this next IUI - I think thats why I have put it off.  Its just a hell of a lot of money for something that probably won't work again (sorry feeling quite negative today!)

I have got details of acupuncturists in this area (one specialises in fertility).  I think I might go down this route and try and persuade DH to come along with me.  I sometimes think that this infertility lark (especially unexplained like ours) is mind over matter if you know what I mean.  I just don't get the unexplained tag - there must be something wrong!!  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy, I agree the unexplained is so annoying hun, sorry your feeling   sending you big cyber


----------



## Harriet_LF

yes - i hate the unexplained thing too. I tend to think that there must be something wrong - otherwise we'd be pg, its just that we don't have the technology to understand what yet. I think you're right about PMA, and if alternative medicine gives you a positive attitude it might give you the strength to give traditional medicine another go. Sorry to be sooo heavy!!!!!! Must be the rain!!!


----------



## Nicksy

I have found a place near where we live, where the lady deals in acupuncture, chinese herbs and lifestyle changes etc.  I am going to give her a ring and see if I can go next week. 

Sorry for sounding so pathetic today!!  I think we all have good days and bad days don't we??


----------



## Harriet_LF

no problem Nicksy like you said we all have good and bad days, the best thing about FF is that we all understand!! The person you found sounds just the thing you are looking for. Let us know how you get on -


----------



## Leicesterlou

AF has arrived I have rang the clinic and I am going for scan and blood test Friday at 10.30am


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - That is amazing news   not too much longer now!
Nicksy - chin up little lady I'm sure things will get better on this wonderful rollercoaster that we are taking!  
Sounds good about the acupuncture, I have regular Reiki sessions and find they really do help.


----------



## Harriet_LF

hoorah for AF lou - its not often that we say that!!! Fingers crossed for Friday then you can start stimming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nix76

Lou - good luck for scanning Friday.....I guess it all starts now huh ?!?!  

Hey Harriot, Nicksy & Kat.

AAM:  well, spoke to our Fertility sister this morning and she has said that we can start our next IUI straight away if we want to rather than taking a months break.  We talked about this last night and both me and DH have decided that we may as well go for it.  I have to admit (and I really hope I don't offend anyone here) that I view this 3rd and final go as us just going the through the motions so we can move onto IVF.  I really feel now that IUI is just not going to work for us but, you know the NHS, you just have to plod along at their pace and do as you're told !!      So, feeling as negative as I do about this IUI maybe I should bow out of this thread now - don't wanna bring anyone else down but I really have run out of hope and positivity for it working for us.  I really, really hope that it works for you all and that you get your dreams.  I'll be keeping an eye out for lots of BFP's on this board.

Lots of love and luck,

Nix


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nix so sorry that you are feeling   hun. But remember that it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm so there is every chance that you could be successful this time - 3rd time lucky


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Nix76 – So terribly sorry to hear your AF arrived too honey.  This is so hard.  Be kind to yourself (good at giving advice, [email protected] at taking it myself).  Glad you are going to get straight back on with the next one.

Lou – Thanks hun.  Least someone is happy to get their AF.  Hope she’s not too mean to you.  Good luck for the scan/test on Friday.

Harriet_LF – Thanks hun.  Seems like lots of the clinics/hospitals have pg ladies, and ladies struggling to conceive, in the same waiting rooms and areas.  It’s really hard isn’t it.

Kat – Thanks hun.  Sorry to hear about the delay for your DH’s tests.  There seems to always be delays for one thing or another.  Glad to hear the party went ok.

Gilly – Thanks hun.  We have to walk past a poster of a new mum, plus the maternity wards on the way to our clinic.  I’ve cried everytime.

Bekie – Thanks hun.  Sorry to hear you’ve been poorly this weekend, and hungover too.  Don’t worry .. I can make a total (.) of myself without any alcohol … it’s a natural talent.  Hope you’ll be feeling chirpier soon.

Leech – Thanks hun.  Glad you are managing to tick things off that list.  

Nicksy – Thanks hun.  I’m absolutely sure that’s it for us.  My FSH was 21.6 when tested last year, and I’m sure it’s my egg quality that is the issue.  The clinic do want a final consultant with us, but I need to get myself stronger before I can cope with that.  Financially and emotionally I just couldn’t cope with any more tx.  It’s all just been too much this time.  I think you were really wise to postpone this month with everything that’s been going on this month.  Good luck with the acupuncture/Chinese herbs.

AAM – Well, I made it into work today … and my boss was just lovely.  He’s agreed I can have 2 weeks holiday in a couple of weeks (just need DH to get his sorted out), and I can have all of September off (2 weeks paid, 2 weeks unpaid) to get DD settled into school.  That was a huge worry for me, so at least that’s sorted now.  Just need to sort my head out now. 

Am I allowed to hang around for a bit ladies on the thread?  I know I’m not an IUI lady anymore.  .

Take care all,
 & XXX’s


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad you have some time off booked, it will do you the world of good hun, don't you dare  leave this thread  I am not IUI and I am still here hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Julie - don't leave!!!!!!!!! You keep us all going with your  ! Maybe we can re-name the thread iuiers past and present!


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's a good idea or maybe start a new one Harriet


----------



## Harriet_LF

oh I dunno about that!!! I don't have the skills for that. Only 3 days until your scan!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know I can't wait I really hope I can start stimms Friday night


----------



## leechcb1

Good news about the scan Lou Lou - well done - so excited for you 

Please don't leave Julie and Nix - I should be posting elsewhere but feel at home here 

Lots of love and cuddles 

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Have just been to the robert winston talk at work, it was brilliant. But I forgot to pre-order his book for the book signing so i guess i'll have to get it from amazon. I learnt a fact for why treatment doesn't always work though, hope i don't depress anyone but I thought it might help those of you in the - why didn't it work for me phase!

Apparently when you stimulate egg production using FSH, you increase the risk of producing dodgy eggs - this is why the success rates aren't great. 

It made me feel slightly better in an odd kind of way. He also mentioned that some women go on to get pg naturally after taking follicle stimulating drugs! So there is always hope!


----------



## sprinkle

hi guys

Nix and Julie you aren't allowed to leave... you keep us all going and sane!!!!
I second the idea of a new thread - IUIers past and present. Sounds sensible to me.

Harriet - I didn't know about the dodgy eggs, interesting. 

Well I'm still waiting for my AF, it's due tomorrow but I was hoping it would come early so I can just get on with my puregon and 2nd go at IUI

Sending lots and lots of     and     to everyone


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies....just popping in to say hi & hope you are all well.

Lou - congrats on AF showing....good luck for friday.

  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda, how are you hun?


----------



## amandalofi

I am not too bad Lou - back at work but still being visited by the vomit comet so not a good day today    I am now getting quite big so I can't turn over in my sleep without waking myself up.  

I hope your jabs are going well and that you can start your stims on friday  

Sprinkle     - AF dance for you - I hope it turns up when you want it!

Julie - glad you go yourself sorted out for when your DD starts school - at least that is one less stress for you and you can really be there for her if she needs you  

Nix - hope you feel a bit better today    

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you Amanda I guess with double trouble you will continue with sickness throughout then hun, be kind to yourself xxx  They do say bad pregnancy easy birth LOL


----------



## Bekie

Good afternoon ladies...hope its a good one

Julie - You cant leave!!! Its an order now so   How are you doing hun?  Still thinking of you   

Lou - excellent news about AF, i doubt there is any other time you could look forward to her arrival      Good luck for your scan hun hopefully you'll be stimming soon     one step closer your dream  

Sprinkle - Hope AF arrives on time so you can start ASAP hun    

Amanda -   doesn't sound pleasant at the minute hopefully it will ease for you soon hun  

Harriet - Hmmm interesting about the dodgy eggs...feels a little damned if you do ...damned if you dont.  Think we just have to keep   and hope for the best, and do all we can  

Hello to everyone else!

No news here, still feeling ill with the gallstones and kidney infection but i am managing to eat a little more now which is good! Also as of tomorrow we are half way through our wait so hopefully the next 2 months will fly by or we'll get the letter before those 2 months are up    

Right off to do some work, as my laptop has been misbehaving and i've had to reinstall vista on it   which means adding all my programs back on today and i'm about halfway through now   just got a really big program to add (its around 8GB) and it takes hours so i had better do it o i can get back to helping DH as my PC isn't equipped for that sort of thing  

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi bee - yes the one and only time you want her to arrive hey, I pray it will be the last for 10months     not long now for you 2 months will fly by, glad your managing to eat a little more but hope your 100% fit very soon xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I have a quick question for you all, does anyones (.) (.) ever hurt mid -cycle? Mine don't usually but they are killing me at the moment, i am wondering if this is something to do with the chinese medicine


----------



## sprinkle

hey ladies

amanda hope you're not feeling too ick right now, i haven't heard of the 'vomit comet' - but that made me smile!!  thank you for the AF dance... but keep on dancing as its still not here.

bee hope you installed your big program, and you're feeling better gall stone and kidney wise

harriet, i cant be of much help, i only have little (.)(.) and they never feel anything. except the first month i came off the BCP and during ovulation they were sore. but thats the only time i ever felt them in 26yrs.

hi lou, julie (  ), kat and anyone else about

hugs to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Massive, massive thank you's for all the pm's you've sent me and all the lovely words/posts from today.  I'll stick around for as long as you are happy to keep me.  If I don't cheer up soon you might change your minds very quickly.  

Made 3 cakes for DD and they've all failed, so I'm about to head back out into the kitchen and try again.  I'm nothing if not persistent.

So ... sorry for lack of personals ... but maybe I can catch up later today or tomorrow ladies.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## sprinkle

julieeeee!!!
i made a 2nd cake today, and im not happy with the icing.. its one of those days!!
how you doing?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Julie hope your cake turned out hun  

Harriet could it be that your OV and thats why your (.)(.)'s are achy, I have become alot more in tune with my body since all this TTC lark many moons ago

Hi Spinkle, Leech, KP, Amanda, Zarzar, Emma.b, Fizzgig, Wraagodin, Twinkle2008, Nicksy, Kat, Bee, Nix  come on girls lets have a mid week party I am so fed up with waiting for Friday this week is dragging


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls

Julie: Glad that you decided to stick arounf for a while!!!! Hope your 3rd attempt at the cake worked out

Lou: I am also fed up with waiting for Friday  - this week seems to be dragging. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored!!! Thanks for the advice on the sore (.) (.) its very odd because i've never had it before, tbh its more the . . rather than the ( ) ( ) themselves! TMI!!!! Maybe its left over from the puregon, things have certainly been weird since that stimualted cycle

Sprinke: How did the 2nd cake turn out? 

Bee: Hope that you feel better today with your gallstones - i'm   that the postman brings you something today 


Amanda: Hope that the vomit comet leaves you soon!!!!

Helloooo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet love the .. instead of the ()() comment   I hopefully start my Puregon Friday, you say things have been weird can you give me any tips on the puregon?  Did you do the jabs in the tummy?


----------



## fizzgig

Morning all, I am on a flying visit but couldn't resist Lou and her party!!  

I love all the cake talk that takes place on this thread  

Miserable weather here down south, remind me did we have a summer at some point?

I had my first experience of acupuncture yesterday and she was very good but some of those bloomin needles HURT! Am I a wuss?? Forehead? Fine. Tummy? Fine. But earlobe and the stretchy bit between your toes? Ouch.... But I definitely felt really relaxed and sleep afterwards so will give it another go. DH thinks I am a space cadet.

hope you all have a good day, off to meet my mum for a spell of shopping-in-the-rain

fizz xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey fizz welcome to the party, get out there and spend spend spend and then come back with some candles for the cakes at our party


----------



## Harriet_LF

Lou: I was on a low dose of puregon but i guess that yours will be higher. I did my injections in the stomach, it seemed nicer somehow. My DH did them for me as i'm a bit of a baby. We were given the pen which is good you just stab and push the end. It doesn't hurt at all. I didn't really have any side effects, felt a bit sick but i think that was more self-inflicted due to me stressing. Make sure you drink lots of water, this apparently lessens the side effects. The weirdness has started now, my period was not normal, light and painless and now i feel bloated. The sore . . is also a new thing for me. I did do a pg test due to the light AF but was a BFN. I am hoping that the puregon has kick started my lazy ovaries and thats all this is. 

Fizzgig: I have my first acupuncture on sat - i am really scared now - between the toes?? Eugh!! Enjoy the shopping


----------



## Leicesterlou

AH thanks for that Harriet, can I ask what dose you were on, I have to start with 150.  You never know hun some people have natural pg after using follies stimulating drugs so get having lots of


----------



## Harriet_LF

i was only on 50 iu every other day, apart from the last 2 days where the dose was upped to every day. I only produced 2 follies on that dose so i imagine 150 is about right. I think its hard to judge with your first cycle, its a bit of trial and error really. Only 2 days til Friday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know I just hope it is right as we can only afford this cycle      God this week is really dragging I can't wait till Frday when I find out if I can start on the puregon


----------



## Harriet_LF

are you on the NHS waiting list for IVF? Might be worth popping your name down - not that you will need it of course


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Hope you are all ok!

Harriet - I think the drugs make you get sore (.)(.)s I know mine hurt even the month after taking the drugs!

Lou - What a fantastic idea to have a party today - I can't wait for this weekend as my kitchen might be done by then!

Hi Fizzgig, Julie, Bee, Amanda, Sprinkle and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok today!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet we don't get NHS IVF as DH has 2 kids from a previous relationship  

Nicksy - Oh have you been buying lots of new stuff for your kitchen, we could have our party at yours then hey, only joking....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Grrrr it's raining again!!!  Who stole the sunshine?  

Just a quick one from me (apologies for lack of personals - will try to catch up later), as I need to get on today with lots of chores.  It's DD's b'day tomorrow and I need to tidy, dust, hoover, clean the cloakroom, clean the kitchen and utility, wash the kitchen floor and when she's in bed I need to get her cake iced.  Thankfully cake #4 worked out ok - I used a different recipe, which I should have just used to start with.  Just hope I don't mess up the decorating now.

I did love the idea of a new thread like some suggested yesterday ... like "IUI girls past and present" ... now there are lots of pg ladies, some IVF ladies and me.

Hope I can catch up later.
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, glad the 4th cake turned out ok hun, are you having a party for DD birthday then hun, perhaps a good thing to keep you busy but don't forget you need some Julie time too hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Lou 
Yeah, we have a party for family and 1 of our little friends, tomorrow late pm/evening.  Just going to do a b'day tea with buffet nibbley bits (no chance of a BBQ  ).  Then she's have 12 of her friends from nursery/playgroup to an indoor play centre for a party.  

Keeping busy with all the bits for her is just about keeping me sane at the mo, but I know I'm still sinking inside.

Didn't help that DH didn't get home from work till gone 8.30pm last night, and then announced he can't have the 2 weeks hols that I've just taken off in July/Aug.   Not sure what we are going to do about a holiday now?

Will be thinking of you at 10.30am on Fri, and  like mad that it's all going well.

Off to get DD from nursery now - hope to catch up later.
 
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie can't you go away for a few days with DD and maybe a friend or parents?


----------



## Bekie

Good morning  

Sadly the postman didnt bring my letter today but he did bring a letter telling us our solicitors who did our house sale/buy owe us £100 so that was nice  

Julie - Sending huge huge    Its good your keeping busy with the party but you need to look after yourself too   Oh no about your holiday, is there anyway you can swap your dates and find some that match DH's? If not i'd look into what Lou suggested. Glad the cake turned out ok hun  

Lou - Hoping that everything goes ok on friday for your scan     

Harriet - Good luck for your accupuncture on Saturday, i really want to try that but am a total wuss lol

Fizzgig - OMG now i am not sure i want to try it afterall now i am a total wimp and i dont really like needles all that much   Hoping that it helps though hun   

 to Nicksy and Sprinkle 

I need your help ladies as you are all such fabulous bakers   I need a recipe or cake design for DH's 30th party which is on the 26th (although his b day is the 15th lol) and i am no good at cakes... i can do a vic sponge and i can do cupcakes and even stretch to cookies! I have no idea how to do themed cakes or even icing... i really want to have a go at it myself but not sure what to do can any of you ladies offer me some advice or recipes please?

Bekie


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - Its no unfair that you can't get any funded treatment on the NHS cause DH has got children - we are in exactly the same position!  I always think DH could have had 15 children that he didn't know about - would we then have got access to NHS funds?? 

Julie - Hope DD birthday goes well honey and hope you are feeling a little better today!

Bee - I am sorry but I am absolutely useless at cooking so I can't really give you any advice on a cake.  I know that you can get photographs put on top of cakes - would this be any good for you?

Fizzbug - I was going to go for the acupuncture but I am a complete wimp and am a bit worried now.  Harriet, you will have to let us know how you get on on Saturday.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee - glad you received good post and not bills although I know its not what you really wanted hun    Good luck with the cake I haven't made one for years so can't help sorry.

Nicksy - I agree totally we did say maybe we shouldn't have told them but we were honest, I did apply to the local PCT to see if we could get it but they won't budge and so we are only having the one tx, so I hope I can get some frosties so that if it doesn't work first time I can try again with those but we will see


----------



## Harriet_LF

Bee: Does your DH like football or rugby? If so you could make him a football shirt cake, thats quite easy


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

I'm back - well briefly anyway.

Just having lunch and DD is so slow, it gives me an excuse to sit down on FF for a minute or two.  

Lou/Nicksy - I think it's unfair that you don't get any treatment on the NHS just because your DH's have children from other relationships.  I really feel like everyone, no matter what their background, should have 1 funded treatment.  When you hear on the news that politicians voted to allow themselves £23,000 a YEAR just on expenses it really drives me .  

Bee - Great to actually get some money back for a change - how often does that happen in life?  Not often, in my experience.  As to cakes .... well after yesterday's nightmare, I'm probably not the best person to ask. I used to make good cakes, and have made my own fondant/moulding icing in the past, but not for years.  I always get tired with trying to knead in the food colouring because it takes ages to blend.  I've had problems in recent years with getting cakes not to stick in tins as well (my teddy bear's ear came off  )  These days I tend to stick to sponge cakes (6oz flour, 6oz caster sugar, 6oz marg, 3 eggs & some vanilla essence), and then use butter icing to decorate. You can pipe butter icing as well as spreading it with a knife.  I did DD's "Nemo" cake last year by piping using a "star" nozzle and was quite pleased with the results.  I did DH a Guiness cake one year (before he gave up drinking) ... wasn't that hard .... just got some brown food colouring and ready-made moulding icing.  I was able to get some gold coloured food paint, then did some white icing for the "head".  It was for his 21st and he LOVED it.

Hello to Harriet_LF/Sprinkle/Fizzgig/Leech/Amanda/Nix76/Gems23/Zarzar (apologies to anyone else that my hormone overloaded fuddled brain hasn't remembered).

Thinking about what I can do about the hol's at the moment.  DD is going to be gutted if we don't get away even for a few days.  It's more difficult these days because most of our friends have 2 or 3 children and they no longer have room to accommodate us, plus most of them have already booked to go away .... we had to leave ours because of the tx.  Might just have a little look on the net this pm to see what's around.

Wish this rain would bog off. 
XXXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie glad to see DD is taking her time so you can pop onto ff  I think you should definately do something with DD maybe trips out, we have Twinlakes in Melton that is a fab day out http://www.twinlakespark.co.uk/ I totally agree about the funding I I tried my hardest to get funds but they wouldn't budge


----------



## sprinkle

hey ladies
hope im not too late to join the party!!
just got in from work and this rain is disgusting, wearing a raincoat in July is just not on!!!!

hi julie, lou, nicksy, bee, harriet
 

still waiting for my AF, i want it to come already so i can start my puregon too. mine is 50units on days 3, 5 and 7


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey sprinkle, the rain has kind of got in the way of the party but we have lots of cakes being made to make up for it, here is an AF dance for you hun


----------



## sprinkle

thanks Lou!!!
keep on dancing!!!!!!!


----------



## sprinkle

after all that talking about cake, and all that eating cake, and the fact that its raining and Im hoping to go on holiday so putting on a bikini... I'm getting on the treadmill!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

sprinkle

Have a good evening girls


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - quick question for you honey.  I hope you haven't gone home  

I have just sent an email to Care Manchester about this IVF with egg sharing. I was just wondering whether you can have more than one go at it?  This seems like a really good route to go down as it is the same price (roughly) as IUI but with higher success rates and you are helping someone else out at the same time!

xx


----------



## fizzgig

Evening ladies

I can't bake to save my life so am sending you all a virtual cup of (caffeine-free) tea as my contribution  

Oh I feel bad now for having put people off acupuncture! I am going back again next week if that makes anyone feel better, I did feel really good afterwards....I was just expecting it to be painless. And it wasn't! Where they stick em depends on your problems I think, for me the toe one  was to do with painful periods and the wrist one was all my emotional stress rubbish coming out. 

And yes I am fully aware how flower-child that all sounds!  

have a good evening all  

fizz


----------



## Bekie

Good evening ladies  

Well i followed your advice Julie and going to have a bash at it   we have a cake decoration shop here and so have been down and got lots of coloured icing and am going to have a go... if i like it then i shall attempt DH's cake  

Fizzgig - Good about you feeling lots better afterwards, i have to say i am still tempted to do it, just go t to convince DH its worth the money   Although nothing is going in between my toes i can assure you  

Nicksy - I know the question is for Lou but you can have more than one go at it,... i dont know how many but i have seen people on their 3rd attempt so i hope that helps a little bit.

Sprinkle -  i shant post you any of my cake then   Mind you depending on how it goes that might be a good thing  

AF dance for you hun                         

Right i had better go look at this cake thats cooking...will be a good start if i burn it  

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> Lou - quick question for you honey. I hope you haven't gone home
> 
> I have just sent an email to Care Manchester about this IVF with egg sharing. I was just wondering whether you can have more than one go at it? This seems like a really good route to go down as it is the same price (roughly) as IUI but with higher success rates and you are helping someone else out at the same time!
> 
> xx


Sorry I missed you Nicksy, as far as I know you can do it a few times, it takes a while to organise as you have to have so many tests and then be matched up, it frustrated me alot cause it took so long but it is a fab thing to do, if you need anything else let me know


----------



## sprinkle

morning!

Bee i loved your AF dance for me hun, but you going to have to keep on dancing as its still not here yet.
how is the cake going? yum yum!!!


hi lou, fizzgig, nicksy, julie and everyone else around


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle your AF is being very stubborn isn't she, when was she due again, sorry I know you have probably already said but my brain is like scrambled egg at the moment


----------



## sprinkle

well the thing is she is a little unpredictable because of my PCO, but I went for my day 13 scan to do the IUI, and the scanner lady said i'd literally just ovulated... so that meant my AF should have come on Monday/Tuesday this week (2weeks later), if I was having a 28 day cycle, then yesterday... but as I just have no idea how long my cycle will be this time, I just don't know. grrrrr

(but i did a HPT and its a definite no, but I was expecting that as I ovulated earlier than expected - so missed that one!)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah yes I remember now, bless it must be awful the old  playing these tricks on you   have you had any signs she is on her way?

AF DANCE


----------



## Bekie

Morning  

Sprinkle - Cake is coming along well...its in the freezer at the minute so i can do the decorating without it crumbling   But am going to bake some cupcakes today as DH wanted to eat the cake last night   Shall do another AF dance for you hun!

                                           

I really hope she turns up soon for you hun!

Lou - Good morning hun sending you lots of       for your scan tomorrow!  What time is it?

No news here other than i have cystitis   I've been trying to manage with the little sachets you get from the chemist but they havent helped..i was crying in agony and frustration last night.... i've barely slept in 3 weeks now (due to other issues as well) and so DH made me an appointment at the Dr's this am and i finally have some antibiotics...so i can stop living on the codiene to help me get through the day (bladder pains all day are not fun) hurrah!  Also we are over the halfway mark for our waiting time   Lets hope this half goes quicker than the last  

Bekie


----------



## sprinkle

Lou  - every month its the same feeling for 1 week, then it completely stops, then the spotting turns up, then hey presto the   af appears!!
i have felt like every day she's coming

Bee - its worth AF being late so you can keep on dancing for me!!!! i love it, thank you soooooo much!!!!!
cake and cupcakes, good for you. my 2 favourite things!!!

you poor thing with cystitis, i had that once and it was unbelievably awful. i feel your pain. hope the antibiotics kick in asap for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee you poor thing at least you will be on the mend now you have antibiotics     My scan and bloods are at 10.30am but I think the clinic will ring me later in the day to tell me to start nor not start the stimms    Really hope I can start I am so in need of some good hormones starting to feel like a robot....

Sprinkle - Poor you with your AF and if it isn't bad enough you have the added hassle I must say Bee's dance is very good and I am impressed....


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Hope you are all ok.

Thanks for the info Lou and Bee!

Hi Sprinkle and Fizzgig - how are you lovely ladies??

Well I had a chat with DH  last night and I think we are definitely going to go down the egg sharing IVF route (another one on the IUI board that is not having IUI   ) Can I stay too??

We just think that for slightly cheaper treatment than IUI, the greater odds of it working and helping someone at the same time is the best way to go.  Although DH is slightly worried about me going through IVF - he's a sweetie  .  Lou, perhaps you can reassure me that nothing bad will happen to me??  

So I emailed Care in Manchester and I am just waiting for them to get back to me.  How long did it take Lou from when you went for your first consultation to when you started the treatment?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy we went in Feb and had all our bloods done they can take 8/9 weeks to come back and then we started in June we were due to start May but the recipient wasn't ready so get your bloods done asap hun, you will both have to have counselling and complete many forms too hun but you will be fine xxxx  I am also a poster on the egg share thread the girls there are very nice please feel free to come and join xxx

IVF is alot better than I imagined it to be hun, but then I have been quite lucky and not had that many side effects but I am starting to feel a bit down and low on hormones now but hopefully if I start stimms tomorrow night should be back to normal.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls

Lou: Hope you can start stimming tomorrow so you can get your hormone fix!

Nicksy: Well done on making a descision on the IVF, I think egg sharing is a great idea, sadly due to my FSH i cannot take part but i defo would if I could. It makes you feel so much better when you make a descision doesn't it. Of course you can stay - strictly speaking I shouldn't be here either as I am not having IUI anymore and am also thinking about switching to IVF. 

Sprinkle: I hope the old bag shows her face for you soon

Bee: Congrats on your cake and i hope you feel better soon, cystitis is horrible. Have you tried cranberry juice that really helps. 

Fizzgig: Don't worry you don't sound crazy with all your flower child stuff. I'm just as bad with my homeopathy and chinese medicine!! 

Not much news from me - still drinking my horrible tea,  I have got used to it now!

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Harriet, thanks for the good wishes, time will tell hey.  I am intrigued to know are you feeling any different from drinking your yucky tea?


----------



## Harriet_LF

its hard to say really, i did have the sore breasts - but maybe that was left over from the puregon? Who knows you could go   thinking about it all


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - Thanks for the info hun - I am going to be bugging you about this, you do realise  

Harriet - Yes you are definitely right about making a decision, you sometimes feel like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders don't you?  I feel much more positive today as I honestly thought that we would just have one more go at IUI and then have to give up as there is no way that we could afford a full price IVF.  I am intrigued about the yukky tea too - do you feel any better for drinking it?

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry another quick question about FSH levels.  I have never been told mine but presume as we were diagnosed with unexplained IF, and nothing was mentioned about FSH levels that they are ok - am I being presumptive and could they be higher?  But surely if they were, I would have been told so that I was aware


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy most places for egg share your FSH levels need to be under 10 to ensure you are likely to respond to the drugs correctly and make lots of eggs, you have do make a minimum of 8 eggs to share if less you have the decision whether to give them all away and have a free go next time or use them all yourself and pay the full price for IVF, it is a rollercoaster hun but praying one definately worth taking     

Nicksy I will PM you more details hun and then feel free to ask q's x

Harriet yes we could all go mad thinking too much hey


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Lou - you are a sweetie - sorry to be a pain in the  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Your not a pain in the   I too was like you asking lots of q's its the only way you know what happens so ask away


----------



## Harriet_LF

Nicksy you need to have day 1- 3 bloods tested, have you had these done?  

I don't know about you all but FF is where I get most of my answers

Re: "the tea" the only difference i have felt it very sore . . rather than (.) (.) mid cycle which i never get. I also feel more positive but not sure that has anything to do with the tea. Anyway i think its too soon to tell as apparently it takes 3 months to have any effect. I'm getting very very good at waiting - as we all are I suspect!


----------



## sprinkle

it's amazing, I have to admit that since joining this site, I've learnt so much about all the different fertility treatments, types of infertility, different approaches etc.  being able to ask questions to people going through this in real time has proved invaluable.
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I agree girls all of my information has come from this site


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet - I believe that I have had 1-3 bloods tested when we first did all the investigations - I can't remember now, it all seems so long ago. 

It all seems complicated - I wonder if Care Manchester will accept the results of the tests I have already had carried out or will I have to have them all done again??


----------



## Leicesterlou

I would say Care will probably want to do up-to-date tests if you had them done a while ago anyway hun.


----------



## Harriet_LF

yes i agree with Lou, i'm forever having day 3 bloods taken but i am a little different  

Another tip is how long ago did you have you infection status bloods done? i.e. HIV, Hep etc. They only last for 1 year.


----------



## Nicksy

Mmm, I see what you mean - I will probably need all the tests doing again!!

Thanks for the info, you knowledgeable girlies!!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

we are like pin cushions!!


----------



## sprinkle

it's so true!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I agree, my SIL said my legs look like dot to dot with my bruises and jab sites LOL


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Girlies, 

Went out for a lovely luch to Pizza Hut and had their buffet of pizza, pasta and salad!  feeling very stuffed now  

Hope you are all ok - nearly Friday!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmmm  stuffed crust pizza my fav, I had cheese baguette bit boring in comparison.  Yes finally I will find out if I can start stimms, come on roll on Friday, might go to bed extra early tonight to make the night go quicker


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - it is just like Xmas Eve when we were kids!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Definately, I guess if I go home have dinner and then have a soak in the bath that will take me to around 7pm, watch some TV until 9pm LATEST and then too bed before I know it I will be coming into work and then leaving for my appt at 10.30am.

See told you these drugs are driving me crackers


----------



## Nicksy

Do you watch Big Bro Lou?  That passes an hour and then Charlotte Church show is on tonight, so I might watch that too!


----------



## Nicksy

I have just thought of a few more questions Lou.

1.  Are you having time off work for your IVF treatment?

2.  When you have your egg collection, are you being sedated or having a GA - if GA, do you have to pay extra for this?  I am just thinking that I am a right wimp, so would love to know my options!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> I have just thought of a few more questions Lou.
> 
> 1. Are you having time off work for your IVF treatment?
> 
> 2. When you have your egg collection, are you being sedated or having a GA - if GA, do you have to pay extra for this? I am just thinking that I am a right wimp, so would love to know my options!
> 
> xx


I am having 2 weeks off from EC and then I am going on holiday so will be off for a month the consultant is signing me off for the 2 weeks and my boss is fully aware of everything so is very good with appts etc. I am having GA for EC I only pay £400 flat fee this includes everything the couple who are having my eggs foot the bill for everything


----------



## Nicksy

Ok thanks Lou - Its great getting all this information!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I got most of it from here on the egg share board hunny go and have a look they are really nice there too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0


----------



## Greyhounds

Hope everything goes well tomorrow Lou and you can start on stimms!  Its more injections isn't it?

Good news ladies, I have handed in my notice at long last.  It all took ages to sort out in the end, but I start my new job on the 11th August.  I have a few days leave to take so my last day here is the 5th August.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly thats great news  yes jabs at night as well as in the morning and these ones will be in my tummy good job I have alot of flab LOL


----------



## sprinkle

oooo, did i read stuffed crust pizza?! sounds yummy!!

Gilly well done for handing in your notice. A fresh start in a new job is so exciting   

Lou you're so funny, my DH is looking forward to getting a grab of my flab for when I can start the puregon. Normally I have to shove him off, but this time I;m going to be offering my tummy to him,   

its nearly friday, yay!


----------



## Harriet_LF

i am just enjoying a bounty - yummy. Even though the chinese lady said I should avoid chocolate  - the b***h!


----------



## Greyhounds

Bounty -swoon, I want one but trying to convince myself that the apple or banana on my desk will be better for me


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies how are you all?

Lou - not long now lovely  
Harriet - I'm sure one bar wont hurt you ....will it?  
Hi to everyone, Julie, Sprinkle, Gilly, Nicksy and all you lovely ladies out there.

Well I'm back in work today was poorly beginning of the week so took 2 days off.  Getting better now though!
Good news, get this.... the actual consultant rang me up at home yesterday to make sure we were ok and asked if there was anything he could do!!! I was so shocked    he did explain to us that he was trying to get DH tested for the "Swim up test" in another hospital and would ring us back.  Today true to his word he did and DH is going to a private hospital not far all through the NHS will hopefully know the date tomorrow.

I know its really naughty coz I have been dieting but I'm giving in and having an Indian with a cheeky vino tonight    

Love to all
Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Kat thats brilliant news and so unusual to have a consultant like that!!!!! 

Gilly: I had a banana in my hand at the shop and I put it back for a bounty - nightmare!!


----------



## sprinkle

Kat that's fantastic!!! ANd glad you're feeling better.

hmmm, chocolate, yummy. although I don't eat nuts so I'd switch the bounty for a kit kat!!  
i just finished on the treadmill, 2 days running so very pleased with myself.

now all i need is my AF...   
all signs of it have disappeared, so in my body that is a good sign as it normally means it will suddenly appear


----------



## Harriet_LF

sprinke bounty is made of coconut??!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Mmmmm what i wouldnt give to eat a bar of chocolate


----------



## sprinkle

coconut to me is a nut!!!!


----------



## Bekie

Mmmm did someone mention chocolate    My cupcakes are all done and just waiting to be scoffed... i have such an odd reaction to sugar now though that i cant eat many   Poor DH  

Sprinkle - More AF dances for you hun                                                         

It had better get a move on after that   

Kat - Wow at your consultant, your very lucky to have such a nice one!  Glad you have managed to rearrange the test now too...waiting is so frustrating i know  

Gilly - Good news on your new job and leaving the old one  

Nicksy - mmmm i love stuffed crust pizza   Hope it was yummy! Good luck with Egg sharing hun, its something we are looking into incase our IUI's and IVF doesnt work! Hope you get an appointment at Care soon  

Twinkle - How are you doing?  Sending       for the   hun

Harriet - Glad your getting used to the tea hun! Much easier to have if its bearable and i am sure one bounty wont hurt   I know i'd struggle to forgo chocolate in fact it might be damn near impossible   I'm struggling giving up the coffee and its not down to the caffiene its just that i have something warm to drink!

Hello to Julie, Fizzgig and everyone else 

No news still! Just waiting waiting waiting   So i appear to be filling my days with ******** and cooking!  Made homemade burgers tonight to have with salad, was very nice  

Hope your all having a good evening 

Bekie


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Bee, I'm not doing to bad thanks, been feeling a little low today stress at work.

My (.)(.) have been painful and sore since sunday, more so when i take my bra off, and think ive had af pains this morning although im only on day 23 and usually cycle is 28-30 days, so not sure if it all over  

How are you?

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

hey twinkle, just hang on in there. they say that pregnancy symptons are similar to AF... so it's not over yet!     

bee I'm loving all your dancing. when my AF does actually arrive, it will be partly because of the dances.  homemade burgers sound yummy! i made some baked crispy chicken, delicious!


----------



## Bekie

Twinkle - I'm good thanks  Just a bit of cystitis but i have antibiotics now and am feeling much better  Dont worry too much about the pains and sore boobs...early pregnancy is so much like AF that it could all be good signs... plus i dont usually get AF pains until aroiund day 25 and i have 28 day cycles usually 

        ​
Sprinkle - Glad the dances are helping....we will get her here one way or another! I know i'd be wearing white trousers...she'd definitely turn up then   mmmm crispy chicken  I must be food obsessed at the minute lol

Bekie


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Sprinkle and Bee 

I don't usually get af pains till the day before af starts. wasnt sure if injections had messed my cycle up or not. The waiting is driving me mad, and had stressful day at work, work in a nursery and this week there just seems to be lots of new mums with little babies coming to look round 

trying to think positive 
      ​
Twinkle


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone.

My name is Sally and I'm quite new to FF. Would it be okay if I joined you lovely ladies on your board? Please!

I am starting my first IUI treatment on my next cycle in about 3 weeks. We had our planning meeting last week and I picked up my drugs today. I have been reading loads of what other people have said on here and it really helps to make sense of things. However, I still have a million and one questions!

The drugs I'm going to have to inject are Buserelin, Puregon and Pregnyll. At the clinic I was told that I would start to inject Buserelin and Puregon on day 2 of my cycle and continue with both for (about) 9 days (I've got it written down somewhere!). Most of what I've found on here talks about injecting Buserelin for a while before starting anything else. Has anyone else used these drugs like this? I know different clinics do different things but I can't help but be confused. 

I apologise if this has been discussed before somewhere, I just haven't managed to find anything.

I hope you are all well.

Sally x


----------



## sprinkle

Bekie so glad the antibiotics are kicking in. did you stock up on cranberry juice? it also really helps

I haven't worn white trousers, but I'm wearing all new white knickers and bra... hasn't helped yet!!!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello Sal81

Sorry cant answer your question about the injections as i took Gonal-F, just wanted to wish you luck as we've just completed our 1st IUI and are on the dreadful  

Sending you lots of  

Twinkle


----------



## Sal81

Thanks Twinkle.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I can't imagine how it must feel to wait yet. 
Good luck.     

Sally x


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Sally

Welcome to FF.  I can't answer your questions, but as soon as I start my next cycle.. any day now, I'll be injecting 50units of puregon on days 3,5 and 7.

Ask away here, everyone is so helpful and amazing!


----------



## Bekie

Hi Sal, Welcome to FF  

I know with IVF you have injections until your period arrives and then when your down regulated you start stimulation injections.... but as to IUI i'm pretty sure mine is similar to yours... I'm still waiting to reach the top of the list so i cant be a hundred percent sure but thats the idea i got from my info leaflets... i'll be sniffing bureslin (not sure i fancy that..think i'd rather inject as i hate putting stuff up my nose..it gives mea headaches and makes me sneeze chronic  )

I'll double check for you though 

Sprinkle - I hate cranberry juice sp have been driinking cranberry and blackcurrant ribena    New white undies surely would be very tempting for AF!

Twinkle - sending you more     and      (Lucky orange spots)

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been busy girls   Sorry not many personals got to go out to the clinic for my blood and scan to see if I can start stimms.

Welcome to the newbies


----------



## sprinkle

Morning!
Lou good luck at the clinic!!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Thank crunchie its FRIDAY!!! Morning lovely ladies.
Hi Sally - Welcome on board, I'm sure you will get all of your questions answered on here, they really are a lovely bunch
Lou - All the very best lovely
Sprinkle - Morning lovely got any nice plans for the weekend?
Twinkle - How are you today?
Bee - Im thinking you should open up a little cafe with all those lovely cakes you are making YUM YUM  
Julie - Hi lovely how are you?

And a Happy Friday to everyone 

Love Kat x


----------



## sprinkle

hey Kat, You're right, thank goodness its Friday.
I will be doing the AF dance all weekend until it arrives  
Ummm, my in-laws have been away and are getting back on Sunday, so we need to go fill their fridge etc. Other than that nothing to exciting. Probably go for a yummy dinner somewhere tomorrow night.

What do you have planned?


----------



## Kathryne

Well DH is going to Cheltenham on a stag doo tomorrow evening so I have decided to have a girly day with my MIL.  She keeps on that her hair is always a mess and that she cant do anything with it so I have her booked in the hair dressers in the morning then a little retail therapy in the afternoon.  Just what us girls need.
Hopefully Sunday will be a quiet day might even push that boat out and make a lovely sunday dinner xx


----------



## sprinkle

sounds perfect, an ideal Saturday!

what is your Sunday night speciality?


----------



## Kathryne

I think its going to have to be roast beef


----------



## sprinkle

sounds yummy!!!
I'm planning on making 40 cloves of garlic chicken. we loooove garlic!


----------



## Bekie

Good morning  

Lou - Sorry to have missed you hun      for your scan and bloods   You could be starting stimms today   

Kat - I reckon i could open a cafe as we are handing out cake left right and center    Your saturday sounds lovely, i love a girly day  

Sprinkle - More dancing for you hun

                                                              

I'm coming to yours for tea...garlic chicken *yum* I love garlic  

Sal - How are you this morning?

Julie - Are you ok lovely?

Good morning to Harriet, Fizzgig, Nicksy and everyone else 

Bekie


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee love the dance!
Sprinkle - what time is tea for I'll make sure Im on time


----------



## sprinkle

hehehe!!!!   
whatever time suits you guys. garlic chicken and chocolate cake.


----------



## Kathryne

OMG!!! sounds amazing


----------



## Bekie

It does...i'll just check the train times


----------



## sprinkle

you guys are so funny!!!!

I am absolutely freezing today.


----------



## Kathryne

thats the great british weather for you!!


----------



## sprinkle

i know, madness. I'm sitting here and just put the heating on.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls - my you've all been busy today!!!

Lou: Hope that you got on well at the clinic today and you can start stimming!!

Sal: Welcome to FF, I have had 1 cycle of stimulated IUI and I was given 50iu of puregon on days 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12 and then one injection of pregnyl, to cause the egg to be released. I think with the first cycle they like to see how you respond to the drugs so you start off quite low at first. 

Well this weekend I have quite a lot planned - acupuncture tomorrow  , then out with friends for dinner. We was supposed to go to a friends house and I was dreading it because she is pregnant and so is another friend but luckily the friend went into labour so now we don't have to go  . Annoyingly i keep getting texts from her partner about her labour status!! Then sunday i am going to watch my DH do white water rafting, hope the weather stays dry!


Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I have been for my bloods and scan and all is looking fine, I don't start my Puregon tonight though    But I now have all my scans and even egg collection booked which I have listed in my diary.

This means I will be testing whilst in Bulgaria  god I hope I get my BFP so we can all celebrate on holiday

I also have a hair appointment booked for 9am 2nd August do you think I am ok to still go and have my hair coloured, I would be wouldn't I

Well this is not exactly how I planned it but hey ho nothing ever is, so onwards and upwards as they say and roll on Wednesday so I can have some hormones back.


Update from KP - baby is fine strong heartbeat, cute little nose, little hands and feet flapping about too


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Lou - Thats great news about todays appointment, you are really making progress now and only 16 days until EC wow! I'm sure having your hair coloured will be fine, it might even take your mind off it for a brief while. If you feel tired just be kind to yourself and take it easy. My appointment at the lister is the same day as your ec so we can count down together!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet thanks hun I think I will go and have my hair done I would anyway wouldn't I.  It's my bosses birthday on ec and she said it is a sign, it will also be my 5th wedding anniversary on 2nd August so day after ET so that must be another sign?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Yes they are definitely signs   the chinese medicine lady says you have to visualise your follies growing so concentrate on that when you start stimming on Wednesday!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will do hun, I saw the start of the follies today on the scan so the stimms will get them going nicely, I am feeling very   today can you tell


----------



## Kathryne

Lou- I am over the moon for you not long now and I'm sure everything will work out wonderful


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kat, I must say I am feeling very   about it all so lets hope I stay that way, I am going to start packing my holiday stuff in the next week or so and then it is done and I can relax ready for EC, I can't believe its all happening now    How are you hun, any news about the swim up test yet?  Did the cons say what time he would ring


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - You should be able to pick up some lovely bargin for hols there are loads of sales on at the moment.  My cons said he would ring this afternoon after theatre so hopefully he will.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat my holiday is booked hun.  Hope your cons rings before I go home


----------



## Kathryne

I meant sale on clothes etc I saw a fab dress in Wallis in the sale I might even be tempted to get it.  We got 2 weddings to go to in Aug but I'm trying desperately to loose a few more pounds!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh god sorry Kat   these drugs are making my brain like scrambled eggs LOL  I might go and have a look tomorrow hun


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies
im back from my dash to john lewis and my manicure!

Lou its all so exciting and absolutely going to be your month, bring on the BFP


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here's hoping sprinkle I guess my test date will be about 15th August so here's hoping     I need to get my nails done but its tipping it down not sure whether to bother gettng wet


----------



## Greyhounds

Brilliant news on all your dates Lou!  Keep those   thoughts coming. Go follies go!

Sal welcome to our thread!

Sprinkle - John Lewis hmmmmm.  Popped in on Wednesday to check out the wool on sale but didn't get anything.  Lots of lovely stuff  

Hi all!  I am eating a Bounty now, been thinking about it since yesterday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear welcome Sal I missed you didn't I sorry my brains are scrambled  

Hey Gilly enjoy your choccie hun, yes I am going to try to stay as positive as possible and visualise as Harriet said earlier, I will have lots of lovely juicy follies with eggs in for me and my recepient and we will both get BFP's


----------



## sprinkle

go Lou, go Lou!!! and hopefully when I can start my 2nd cycle I will join you with the BFP this month!!!!
It stopped raining here and my nails are a funky summer bright pink. make me smile every time I look down


----------



## Leicesterlou

Very nice Sprinkle, DH has just rang me and is now picking me up or else I will get soaked walking home after my nails I will get up in the morning and come and get my nails done


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle  - I might join you with the bright pink, it sounds fab.  What with this weather we need something to brighten us up x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have a fab weekend girls got to go


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Lou have a good one xx


----------



## sprinkle

bye lou xxx


----------



## thinkpositive

hi all. After 3 years from our loss we are starting again this month with IUI. Am 3 dpo and from tomorrow I will take serpafar  50mg for 5 days. I have an appointment next Friday (10 dpo).

Wish u all the best and lots of  

Stella


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, sorry I’ve not been around yesterday or till late today.  DD’s b’day yesterday so busy, busy with her and then today I’ve been out for some retail therapy.  Failed miserably because everything I tried on just made me look terrible.  Actually, I did buy a dress for a wedding in September, which I think I’m going to keep.  Anyway …. Some personals first.

Lou – Great to hear you saw the start of the follies today & you can start stimms.  Will be sending you oodles of  for them to grow and grow.  Great that you have your date for egg collection too.  .  Lovely to hear all is good for KP and her little raspberry.

Stella – Welcome & lots of luck hun.

Sprinkle – Bright pink sounds a fab idea in this miserable weather.  I actually let DD have some very, very pale pink on her nails for her b’day yesterday.  Garlic chicken – I just LURVE garlic.  

Kat – No news from your consultant yet then hun?  He sounds really lovely though.  Hope you enjoy your girly day with m-i-l tomorrow.

Harriet_LF – Hello hun.

Bee – Hello hun.  Sorry to hear you’ve got cystitis.  Hope the antibiotics are doing their job.  Hope the cake went ok.

Sally – Welcome hun & lots of luck.

Twinkle – Hope you are doing ok today honey?

Gilly – Glad you finally got your old and new job sorted out.  

Nicksy – Hello hun.  Glad that Lou can help you out with the egg sharing queries.  What a lovely thing you are both doing for other people.  I really, really hope that it gives all of you your BFPs.  .  We didn’t see you in Pizza Hut yesterday lunchtime – mind you, there are a few miles between us. 

Fizzgig – You don’t sound like a flower child honey.  Lots of ladies are doing all sorts of things to help themselves.

So the 4th attempt at DD’s cake turned out fine, and she said yesterday night as she was in bed that her best thing about the day was her butterfly birthday cake (bless).  Not sure if DH prompted her (he says not), but it was very sweet of her anyway.  We had a lovely day with her – playgroup in the am (our last one), then Pizza Hut for lunch (but we didn’t see Nicky ), then a family party in the early evening.  She’s got a party at an indoor play centre on Sunday for 13 of her nursery/playgroup friends and she’s VERY excited about that.

I’m ok on the surface, keeping really busy to keep my mind off things, but I know I’m just masking all the sadness underneath.  We’ve got an appointment on the 11th Sept to see the consultant for the last time, just to kind of talk things through.

Well, I hope everyone has nice things planned for their weekend.

Catch up soon.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all 

Thanks for all your kind words, had another BAD day at work today got woke up early with a member of staff saying they wasnt coming in giving me 30 minutes to find cover   then when i did get to work boss had left a long list of things for me to do and sort out so have been running around all day    

Well at least its the weekend 2 days off

How are you all doing

Twinkle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet as usual ladies.


----------



## Sal81

Morning everyone 

Thanks to everyone for their welcomes and messages. 
Thanks to *Kat*, *Sprinkle*, *Harriet*, *Gilly*, *Lou * and *Julie*. 
Thanks for the info *Bekie*. Although I know every clinic is different and everyones body is different it still worries me when I read about different treatment plans! I suppose I'm just worrying about everything at the moment. 
Thanks to everyone else who gave me info - it really helps. Sorry I can't remember all names, my memory is useless.

I hope you are all well and are having a nice weekend - the weather seems to be improving here in Devon.

I spent yesterday making wedding invitations with my fiance, my mum and my sister and we still haven't finished! I really ought to get on with it! We also picked up my fiances suit for the wedding, it was made to measure as he's disabled and finds it hard to get suits to fit well, and it looks fantastic.

*Julie*, I was really sorry to read your post and your info. I know I don't know you yet and sorry if I am being intrusive but I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and wanted to send you lots of love.   

Anyway, better get on. Take care everyone and good luck.    

Sally xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi everyone hope your all keeping well

Well i really think it over for me got up this morning and started spotting so think af is just about to start       .  
On cycle day 26 

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

afternoon ladies,
hi Julie, sorry I wasn't around to chat yesterday, but if you're around - I'm here now.

Sal - very exciting making wedding invitations!! how long until your big day? 

Twinkle - stay positive hun, it really could be implantation bleeding and not the start of AF. just keep   

Well my AF STILL hasn't arrived - aaahhhhh. rather annoying, we keep putting off booking our holiday as I want to wait until I've had the IUI for this cycle. But I have NO idea when it's going to start. Not happy.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Sprinkle

No it really is over now af pains at full force, thanks for all your kind words and support dont think i could keep going without you guys, feeling really low and depressed at minute although that could have something to do with mother in law coming round going on about babies dont know how i kept it together

Just want to curl up and                                      

This is all we have every wanted

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

twinkle i honestly know exactly how you feel, and i send you lots and lots of    
I'm in between my 1st and 2nd IUI, and that feeling you've got is awful, but just be positive and look towards your 2nd TX which will  bring you your BFP. 
put this down to experience, and for the next one, it will be your time.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Sprinkle

Just need to call hospital tomorrow to inform them and decide weather we want a break before next try or start again straight away 

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

well whatever you decide, we are all here to support each other


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Twinkle, I am so terribly, terribly sorry for you my lovely.  It's the most terrible time right now, and nothing we say will help, but know that we understand and we are here for you.  Feel free to rant away, be miserable or go a bit .  Like Sprinkle says, consider this the practice one, and focus on #2.  I'm sure that the 2nd attempt at IUI is statistically the one that works more often.  Take care of yourself my lovely.  .

Sprinkle - Still no AF  .  She's being really mean to you this month.

Sal - Thank you for you lovely comment hun.  Hope you managed to finish your wedding invites - Leech from this thread is getting married very soon too.  Glad you managed to get your DH-to-be's suit as well.  

Well, DD's birthday celeb's are over and done with now ... what am I going to concentrate on again .... ironing I guess.  .  Seriously, I need to keep busy at the moment, because in the quiet moments it's all a bit too much.  We are waiting to hear back from the campsite we want to stay at for the first week in August, if they have space for us.  I really hope so, because even if the weather is pants I just want to have something to focus on and to get away.  We haven't got the £'s to do anything else except camp, after the 3 x IUI's this year.  I am really excited at the prospect of getting back under canvas (well, whatever they make tents out of these days anyway).

Will be at work tomorrow, so will try to catch up tomorrow night.  Hope everyone has had lovely weekends and has a good day tomorrow.

Sweet dreams all,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Ajax

Lots of luck ladies


----------



## Ajax

New home this way...............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149179.0


----------



## fizzgig

Woohoo I am first!! 

gotta fly to work but big hugs to everyone           

fizz xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Twinkle sorry to read about Af showing up hun as Julie says nothing we say can help but just know we are here for you hun


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all well and that you had a good weekend.

Well just a little update our Sister at the hosp rang me at 4.55pm on Fri to say my DH can have his test a week Tues (22nd July) so after that hoepfully all systems go!!!!

Have a good day  

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## sprinkle

morning ladies!

sun is shining and my AF is stilllll not here.
hmmmm.

Kat - so glad that you got the call. the next week will fly by!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat thats excellent news hun, is he nervous?

Hi Sprinkle


----------



## sprinkle

morning lou!
how are you? good weekend?!
xx


----------



## Greyhounds

New Thread!

Twinkle so sorry af showed up    

Kathryne great news from the clinic  

Sprinkle  

Hi Lou  

AF arrived yesterday evening so the clinic are taking today as CD1. Got scan on 22nd and likely to do IUI on the 25th July.  Start Clomid tomorrow night. Please let this one work!


----------



## sprinkle

Gilly that's great news. Hopefully I'll be joining you on your wait!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Sprinkle I am fine thanks hun, nervous about my stimms jabs but I am sure I will be fine  

Gilly great news about getting started hun


----------



## sprinkle

Lou don't be nervous, you have to embrace it!!!   
Just think, they're going to bring you your BFP so absolutely worth it


----------



## Greyhounds

Hope it comes soon then Sprinkle.  I like to have cycle buddies.  Makes it all more bearable  

Lou, you did fine with the downregging jabs, these will be good too


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Sprinkle: So sorry about your AF news - it sucks I know.

Sprinkle: I'm sending you lots of      in the hope it will make AF arrive, try white pants and white trousers!!

Lou: Glad that your DD birthday went well, I hope they have space for you on the campsite

Kat: Excellent news about the swim up test appointment, the time will fly past

Lou: How are you feeling? Only 2 days until you start stimming!

Gillydaffodil: Good luck with your 2nd IUI, have you taken clomid before?

Helloooo to everyone else.

AAM: Well I had my first session of acupuncture on Saturday, it was actually fine, didn't hurt at all. I had 2 needles in my stomach, 2 in my feet, 2 in my ankles and 2 in my legs, they then hooked me up to some electrodes and turned them on until i could feel a faint pulsing - very weird but actually quite relaxing. The chinese lady also gave me some more chinese herbs to brew up - feel like a witch! These ones taste even worse! Am still keeping my fingers crossed that this is going to work! Not sure if we are going to have anymore cycles of IUI at the moment.


----------



## sprinkle

Wow Harriet, the acupuncture really sounds fascinating.  I'm nearly tempted to try it.

I've been trying the new white knickers and tracksuit bottoms for the past few days, but doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## MrsSmith7

Hi there... I am recent new recruit to FF & hope you don't mind me joining this thread... 
We are about to start IUI treatment our first on the NHS. We have been TTC for 19 months & sadly had a missed MC in June 07. Five months after the MC my cycles started to be irregular so I have just finished 5 unsuccessful cycles of Clomid. I seemed to skip a whole cycle in May/June when we got married   & found I was mid cycle when I thought I had started AF 10 days ago (ultrasound scan showed 2 mature follicles & a blood test confirmed mid cycle with ovulation confirmed by a further scan & pretend AF was less then 24 hours!) So I am now 8 DPO & awaiting AF to start IUI. It would be great to have some support & friends to share the whole process with xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I know I am sure I will be fine, the jabs I have to actually inject into my tummy whereas the ones I do in the morning are in a pen so just press and button and bang it shoots into my leg...

Harriet I am fine thanks hun, feeling very   wonder how long that will last, well done on the acupuncture I squirmed reading about the needles in your tummy  

Welcome MrsSmith7 you will find lots of girls to help here FF has been my lifeline


----------



## Nix76

Just popping in to say hi and make sure I don't lose you all !

I'm still lurking, just not posting very often.  Had scan today, got to go back on Thursday and probably in for basting on Monday.

Hope everyone is OK.

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix, my I didn't realise you were getting straight back on the tx ride hun, I really hope you get your well deserved BFP this time


----------



## sprinkle

Nix sending you lots of   

Lou as soon as I can start, I'm using the puregon pen for my next cycle. I'm quite nervous to use it, they make it look so easy when they show you at the clinic!

Hello MrsSmith7, welcome to FF! I've found a mass of fantastic support on here and I'm sure you'll soon feel the same way


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I know what you mean, I found a video of it on the internet, if you want me to pm you with the link I will do xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Sprinkle: Don't worry the puregon pen is really easy, we practised in an orange first, which i can highly recommend but make sure you change the needle afterwards!!!

Welcome Mrs Smith - this is a fantastic thread everyone is so supportive

Nix: Good luck with your third cycle of IUI - is this your last one before trying IVF, I seem to remember you saying that

I am feeling pretty   today girls. One of my oldest and closest friends gave birth on saturday and she sent me a text today to say how happy she is to be a mummy etc. Also my best friend is pregnant with her 2nd child. I am also surrounded by pg people or people with children. I feel like that it will never happen for me - just want   - sorry to be sooo depressing, just needed to get it off my chest!


----------



## sprinkle

Lou I'd love to see the video, please send me the link!

Harriet, the orange test definitely brought a big smile to my face  
You are so brave, just keep strong and positive. You're BFP is on its way  
Our close friend's are 4months pregnant and we seem to be spending a lot of time with them, I don't know how I;m going to feel when her bump really starts developing...  

Anyway, I just need my silly AF so I can feel like I'm being pro-active again

Girls, very important - there is to be no more baking here for a while as I need to stop eating so much cake!!!  It's going to be all about chopped salads!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I have just sent you the link.

Harriet sorry your feeling quite low, I can totally understand I am quite lucky in the fact that most of our friends children are 7 or above so not as hard as having babies around


----------



## sprinkle

thank you Lou! I'm not going to watch it until I get my AF.  It's too frustrating to be able to do nothing!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hope your AF is here soon


----------



## Kathryne

Morning, Lou, Sprinkle, Harriet, Nix & Gilly and a BIG welcome to Mrs Smith7.  Sorry if I have missed anyone xx

Lou - Yep I think he is a little nervous about the test.  If his little  are not going the right way we will have to cancel our IUI treatment and be put back on the list for ICSI!!!   so I really do hope everything will be ok.


----------



## sprinkle

Kat, I remember when my DH had to do his thing.  It all happened quite quickly that he didn't have time to stress about it, until after he'd done the deed and we were waiting to hear.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless him, I remember when my DH did his, he went into the room at the clinic and just as he was about too ........ he thought somebody was coming in but it was the room next door and so he panicked and had to start again


----------



## Kathryne

oh bless them x


----------



## Nix76

Harriet - sorry you're feeling so low hun.  I can totally empathise - my best friend was due yesterday and I seem to be surrounded by babies and bumps too at the moment.  Some days are just so much harder to handle than others aren't they.  Am here if you want to talk.  

Lou - yep, thought we may as well just get on with it really.

Yep, 3rd and final go at IUI for us and then it's IVF referral. 

Nix.


----------



## sprinkle

girls I'm off to lunch for a family birthday! 

Catch up this afternoon
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Enjoy your lunch sprinkle x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Enjoy sprinkle xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Nix / Sprinkle / Lou: For your kind words, you lot keep me sane and I don't know what i'd do without you all!!! 

Sprinkle: what did you have for lunch anything nice? 

I have a healthy salad planned for dinner tonight - although i'm not sure where the sun has gone!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I am   I have just had a run in with a Manager at work he is a right prick and normally I can deal with him, but I guess these drugs are making me more of a mess than I realised.

Hope you all have a good evening I don't want to bring the vibes down over such silly things


----------



## Nix76

Lou - are you OK hun ?  What happened ??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nix getting really stressed out by work they are pilling everything onto me cause they know I am going to be off for 4 weeks due to my holiday falling straight after tx.  The run in today with the prick is because he sent me a tender to be completed on Friday which I did to my ability i,e, I couldn't give accounts information and sent it back to him on Friday cause he needed to send it off, he has just rang me to ask why I haven't completed the accts parts and I asked why did he lie about sending it off and he was really rude and just asked me to get it all sorted, its just all starting to get to me if they carry on I am going to sign myself off sod them


----------



## emma.b

Hi Guys

Apologies for my disappearance and leaving you all wondering what was happening with me. After I wrote about testing with the clearblue I didn't have chance to get on the computer again. We are back in Colombia now so I can e-mail to my hearts content! Af arrived for me on the 2nd July . Was gutted but not so distraught as after attempt number one. I am back in Colombia for six weeks so we are hoping to fit in one last treatment before I go home for good. I hope it's third time lucky. DH is off to Afghan next year for six months. I keep thinking what if something happens to him and I'm left with nothing . Due to be at top of list for IVF April but he goes in March and has a months build up training abroad before hand. This IUI will be our last treatment until he's back next September. Pleeeeasssee let this be the one 

I haven't read through all your posts yet so sorry no personals. (Gems thanks for the PM)

Emma.B xx


----------



## Nix76

Don't let them get to you Lou.  If things get that bad, get yourself signed off with stress.  Just think - you will be off for 9 months maternity leave soon and won't give them a second thought !!!

Hi Emma - sorry AF arrived for you.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Nix  

Emma sorry Af showed her ugly face


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Emma B: So sorry to hear about your BFN! Its sooo annoying. I am hoping that you can fit in another cycle of IUI before you come back home. 

Lou: I know how you feel about work, my job is often quite busy and stressful but you have to just think none of that is important. What you are going through is way too important to jeopardise with stress - so think happy thoughts hun and just smile when people are being mean - it really annoys them!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks girls for all your kind words, feeling a little better about things today    

Called hospital booked in at 8.15am on Friday morning for day 5 scan to see if we can start next cycle of IUI this month, nurse did say they may change injection drugs to menopur this time as my blood test to check progesterone level was only 31, but she didn't say what they would like this to be, have you girls got any thoughts on this it would be much appreciated.

Twinkle


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Really sorry to hear that lots of you seem to be having a tough time at the moment.  I am thinking about you all and sending you lots of     

*Sprinkle*, I haven't managed to finish the invitations yet, they're taking ages! I hope to finish making them tonight but then have to address them to people. Oh and perhaps deciding on the final guest list might be a good idea! We're getting married on 25th October 2008.

Lots of love to everyone.

Sally xxx


----------



## sprinkle

evening all!

Emma - so sorry to hear your AF arrived.   the next try will be your BFP! Glad to have you back online with access to email.  

Sally - you've got a bit of time then to get organised with the invitations.  I received one on Saturday for a wedding in Sept. I think we sent out our invitations about 6.5 weeks before our big day. Oh how much fun!!! How many ppl are you having?

Lou - so upset to read about your run in with your awful manager. just try ignore him and I agree with Harriet about smiling at ppl who are being mean. It will really rattle his bones 

Twinkle- I'm so sorry but I have no idea about progesterone levels.  Maybe ask in the peer support or questions forum?

Harriet, Kat, Nix - hope you guys all having a great evening

 

PS
still NO af... aaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Lou - Sorry to hear you've had such a pants day at work hun .  Hope the prick gets off your case and you have a nice evening tonight to make up for such a yucky day at work.  

Nix76 - Lots of luck for this next one then hun.  

Emma - So sorry to hear you got your AF hun, and I will be  that you get your BFP on your final IUI so you don't need to worry any more about more tx's.  Are you missing the lovely English weather?  

Sally - Wow - you are very organised to be doing invites already, but then if you are making them you are bound to need longer.  We only gave ourselves about 6 months to organise it all.

Twinkle - Sorry I'm not sure about progesterone levels hun, but lots of luck for your scan on Friday.

Kat - Glad you've managed to get DH's tests brought forward.  Great news.

Harriet_LF - Big  to you today my lovely.  It's so hard to be surrounded by pg people. 

MrsSmith7 - Welcome honey.  

Sprinkle - Still no AF  .  Wonder where she's gone too?

Well, busy weekend ... DD's 2nd party yesterday which was busy but she had a great time.  Just need to write the thank you notes for all the lovely presents she was given.

Busy day at work and got a bit tearful, but masked it well.  Boss was complaining about his little ones. 

Managed to get our holiday booked - a weeks camping in Dorset from Fri 1st August.  I'm really excited to be getting away but still annoyed that DH can only get 1 week off rather than 2.  

Right, I'm going to take my miserable self off now.
Catch up soon ladies.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXXX


----------



## sprinkle

Julie so glad you got the holiday booked! At least 1 week is something and still the break that you guys must need. Enjoy! 
xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hello ladies,

well i have been awol for a while so am sorry to say i have no idea where everyone is with tx but hope everyone is well, 

had scan on fri and glad to say everything went well and saw 2 lovely active babies, especially after my scare a couple of weeks ago (ended up at a&e and back at acs unit for emergency scan as had big bleed), next scan is 12th aug, will try to upload pics onto gallery for anyone who wishes to see them

will catch up where everyone is soon, love to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Marmaladeboo - Lovely to hear from you hun and to hear that the latest scan went well.  .


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone, again!

Got a question to ask, not sure if here is the right place to post it but I'll give it a go! It's quite a personal and unpleasant question so I apologise in advance!

I am starting my first IUI on my next cycle. I will start injecting on Day 2 of my cycle. I asked the Nurse at our appointment a couple of weeks ago about my periods as I have quite a lot of spotting before I actually bleed (red blood). She told me that the first day of my period is the day that I actually bleed. I am getting worried though that I will leave injecting for too long because I am unsure of what I should consider to be the start of my cycle. Does anyone know whether it will matter if I do leave it longer? Can anyone clarify any of this for me please?!

I am sorry that I have been so graphic but I haven't got anyone I feel able to talk about this with.

Thanks,

Sally xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Sally, I'm starting my injecting on my next cylce. I also usually have spotting for a few days, and I am planning on starting the count of day 1 - as of the first day of full on proper bleeding.  That's what my clinic advised me to do.


----------



## fizzgig

Hi Sally  

I agree with sprinkle....I researched this before my IUI too, and Day 1 is the first day of full red bleeding. If you start your period proper in the evening, the NEXT day is CD1. Is your clinic scanning you at the start of the cycle and at some point while you're injecting? If so, the scans and follicle development then guide them as to when and how long you keep injecting, and when you then trigger.

Hope this helps, I agree these are horrid questions to ask, but as you can see, everyone on here has thought the same at some point so ask away!

take care  

fizz


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I am going to take your advice and just smile at the prick today, that will definately un-nerve him LOL

Marmaladeboo -  hun so glad to hear from you, take care hun and keep in touch   

Julie - so glad you have at least 1 week booked hun, you will be going on hols 1 week before me so will miss you but take care and have fun, you deserve a nice break    

Leech - not long now hun, I know you'll be busy with wedding stuff but I really hope you and babes are doing well and enjoy your big day Saturday hun    

Morning Sally, how exciting another wedding on this thread, hope the preparations are going well.  With regards to the day 1 scenario I had this ? a while ago and was told first day is fresh blood hun as I too get brown for a day or so before

Hey Fizzgig hope you are well.

Morning to Kat, KP, Emma and anybody I may have missed


----------



## sprinkle

morning everyone

Lou good for you giving him your biggest smile!   Hope you have a much better day at work today.


Hi Julie, Leech, Kat, Sally, Fizzgig, Emma, Nix and everyone.   

I'm STILL waiting for AF, ive given it a deadline of Thursday to arrive... not sure what I can do if it doesn't, but still!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle can't the clinic give you something to bring AF on, here is another dance for you                                    Have you tried  that sometimes works


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies.

Lou - I completely know what you mean about my boss, mine is very similar! I never forget a friend telling me when he starts to get on your nerves  just imagine him in the "Nood" - with absolutely nothing on that will soon make you      xx
Julie- Brill news about the hols I bet you cant wait.  We are hoping to go in 2 weeks - weather permitting!
Sprinkle - Morning lovely lady I really do hope AF shows up soon for you.  

And a very good morning to Leech, Fizzgig, Sally, Nix and all you other lovely ladies!

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat, yes feeling alot more positive about work now and that will make me laugh thinking of him in the noody....


----------



## Kathryne

that my girl Lou PMA


----------



## sprinkle

thanks Lou, unfortunatley the BMS isn't an option as DH has put his back out!!! he's fine just a little tender and I'm scared to hug him in case it hurts.    

I think its just my PCO being a pain, and I'm feeling like its on its way. I just hope it is...    

Kat thats a fun idea, I think I'll try that next time someone gets on my nerves    are you guys going camping for your holiday?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - I think we are going to be brave and go for a long weekend 1st then hopefully go for a week mid Aug.

I'm going to see a good friend of mine lunch time, she has recently had ICSI and unfortunately it has failed   which is really unfortunate as they had decided this was their last time on trying.  Apparently she had a chemical pregnancy which was very cruel, as when it was her due date to test is was positive then a few days later it was negative - such a cruel world sometimes!  But looking on the bright side she does already have a beautiful little girl.

Hope your day is going OK Lou xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat how awful for your friend, my day was ok but just gone bad again, but have has a chat with my boss and one of the Directors and told them if things don't change I am walking out and they were totally supportive so feeling ok again now, these drugs are really starting to get to me now I don't think I realised how ga ga they make me


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - sorry to hear about your dad i do hope he gets better soon x Right Im off to see her speak to you ladies later xx


----------



## sprinkle

oh Lou, good for you to stand up to them!!! You show them they can't treat you like that.  

Kat hope you and your friend have a lovely lunch. Big hugs to her


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well feeling alot better, just been to Sainsburys and bought some new nail varnish, new skirt, hair dye so feeling alot better


----------



## Kathryne

Thats it Lou a little retail therapy - does us the world of good.

I saw my friend and she is not doing too bad thank god. x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat - Bless is she definately not trying again?


----------



## Kathryne

No Lou believe it or not this was their 5th time trying! so enough is enough. Its too much time effort & money to be dis-hearted again x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless them, that's why I am only trying once at the IVF cause there are no guarantees are there


----------



## Kathryne

No Lou theres not, that why Im really hoping DH tests next week come back ok otherwise that us put on the NHS list for another god knows how long to wait for ICSI/IVF!!! So we are just


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I really hope it works out for you both, has he been taking vitamins?


----------



## Kathryne

He did start and then he stopped but when we found out he would be going for this test he started again so hopefully he will be ok - you just never know do you? x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am sure he will be fine, my DH's first sample was borderline but after taking vits went up to normal and for our IUI it was perfect so I sure he will be fine with lots of lovely


----------



## sprinkle

i'm back from lunch!

Kat glad to hear your friend is doing ok. Which vitamins is your DH taking?

Lou, what's the skirt like and what colour is the nail varnish?!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - Its a couple I will have a look tonight and let you know I think def one of them in Zinc! x


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Thanks *Sprinkle*, *Fizz* and *Lou* for your answers to my question. You have really helped put my mind at rest, that's one worry off the list! *Fizz*, I am not having a scan at the start of my cycle, I have been told that I will be scanned on Day 9 (I think) after starting injecting Buserelin and Puregon on Day 2. Lets hope it will be okay, I think they're guessing a bit for my first cycle.

I totally agree with you all about retail therapy! I am really good at it! In fact, my partner and I are going to Portsmouth on Thursday and Friday for his graduation so I'm going to make the most of it and shop, shop, shop!

Hope you've all had a good day and enjoy your evenings.

Sally xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle the skirt is orange adn pink and the nail arnish is pink too so should look nice with my nice tan on 

Sal - glad we could help hun, need anything else let us know


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls
How are you all this evening? I have been off line today because i've had to come to Switzerland with work - so i'm typing this whilst tucked up in my bed whilst drinking my chinese herbs!!

Kat: Good idea to have long weekend camping first, thats about all i can manage before i get  . Not sure where abouts you are but theres a good campsite in the gower and also Bath, let me know if you need any more info

Julie: Glad to hear that you are keeping busy and that you have a holiday booked, a week is better than nothing

Lou: Stimming day for you tomorrow hoorah!!! 

Sal: As the others said d1 is when you bleed properly

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick  from me - sorry.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies...hope you are all doing well today & are enjoying the nice weather whilst it lasts.

Lou - have you started your stimms yet?  This thread moves so fast it is hard to keep up with where everyone is....would you mind posting up the 'where everyone is with their treatment' list again?

Julie - hope you are well.

Harriet - I tried chinese herbs when DH & I were tcc our DD - I did it for a month & that month we got our natural BFP...DD is now 5!  DH used to laugh at me doing it and complained that cooking them up made the house stink like a bonfire.  I hope it works for you  

Sal - good luck...lets hope this is the only cycle you need  

Hi Kathryne - good luck for next week with DH's test.  My poor DH had a bit of a spillage accident when he did his...very embrassaing but serves him right for putting the bottle in his pocket without putting it in a bag...it leaked into his trousers !

Sprinkle - I saw your question about Vits.  I had DH take vits - a good multi vit and a zinc vit as well.  DH's sample was not good first time round and we only got 10 mil   when we had our fiirst IUI with 4 mil put back (he was not taking vits then).  For our second IUI (with DH taking the vits) we had 20 mil   with 10 mil put back...a big difference.  That second cycle was the cycle which worked for us.

Leech - hope you are well & not doing too much for the wedding...not long now  

Everyone else - hi  

AAM: not feeling too bad this week....not been visited by the vomit comet since friday so that is good.  A bit tired & getting quite big already  

Take care & have a nice day

Amanda x


----------



## fizzgig

Amanda - DH spillage - eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww    

Oh you have cheered me up today!!

fizz


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Fizz - it still makes me laugh even now....almost a year later    What was worse was the lady at the desk where he had to drop his sample off asked if he had put his name on the bottle and he had to tell her that the ink had run  


Hope you are well today  

Amanda


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Amanda I start stimms tonight hun, sorry I haven't updated the list I didn't think anybody was using it and have been so stressed out with tx and work, I will try to get it updated but wll be off for 4 weeks soon so won't be able to keep it upt date then.  Glad the vomit comet has gone good to hear your growing nicely too


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou - glad to hear you are starting your stimms tonight...another hurdle overcome.  I bet you are excited and I am sure that your lovely holiday & time off work will help you feel less stressed out  

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I can't wait been feeling highly strung and emotional so hoping the stimms will make me feel more normal, not looking forward to the jab into my tummy though, I know I will be fine once I have done it but nervous about it at the moment


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Amanda - Glad you are feeling better now hun.  19 weeks already!  

Lou - I wouldn't worry about the list hun ... like you say it's only a few weeks and then you will be focusing on getting that BFP and having a lovely holiday.  Hope your first stimms jab goes ok.  .  How is work today?  Is the prick getting on your nerves again?  Someone once told me that you should imagine them having a #2.  

Hello to Fizz/Kat/Leech/Sal/Marmaladeboo/Twinkle/Sprinkle/Bee/Harriet/Gems/Zarzar (if you are reading, miss you and hope you are ok hun) and BIG apologies to anyone I've missed.

Keeping busy again today - done some laundry & grocery shopping, then I'm going to do the recycling, drop something to DD's school before collecting her.  After lunch I'm going to get my hair cut and then I've got yoga tonight.  

Lovely  day here - how is it elsewhere?

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad to catch you online I guess your feeling quite   and I am sorry there is not alot I can do to help you except send you a nice big lurve puff       It's warm in Leicester but cloudy xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks Hun.  Lurve puffs always guaranteed to bring a smile to my face.  Just wish I could pick myself up like I usually do.  Sorry to hear it's cloudy for you today ... not long now and you'll have days and days of .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie all the other times it has not been the last tx so this time it is final so alot more to deal with,     I can kind of understand as this will be out last tx and so if it doesn't work my life will be without kids and I guess I will have to become a career girl but obviously that won't happen cause I will get a BFP


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Bless you hun .... yeah, I just hadn't realised how hard it would be to accept.  I know I have DD and I am always so thankful for the miracle that she is, but it doesn't take away all that ache.  She asked today if I would be her sister because she wants one like her friends do, and it broke my heart.  I am going to put all my energy into  for you and thinking  for you my lovely, because if anyone deserves a BFP it's you.  You are always here picking us up when we are struggling.  

Anyway, stuff the career ... you'll be off for 9 months in 9 months time.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Catch up later I hope.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Julie, my thoughts are always with you hun


----------



## sprinkle

hi all, sorry I've been AWOL all day!

Julie you really are amazing and incredibly strong. I'm thinking of you and sending you    Your DD sounds like such a cutie pie little angel. She's so lucky to have a mummy like you

Lou, this is your cycle. You are so getting your BFP, I just feel it    So glad you've got your holiday to look forward to so you can relax and just go with it.   Good luck with your stimms starting tonight!!!

Amanda, wow, 19 weeks!!! thats truly amazing!!! I loved the story of the spillage, kind of thing my DH would do   
My DH fortunately takes a daily multi vitamin without any prompting from me, so Im glad about that. If zinc is already in this, should he take an additional zinc do you think?

Harriet, I love switzerland. The best chocolate! You could always mix that with your tea to make it tast a bit better (Not really the point I know!)  Hope you got lots of work done.


Hi Fizz, Kat, Leech, Sal, Twinkle, Bee and anyone else I missed  

love Sprinkle
xxx

PS 
Still NO AF  .  I just want to start my cycle already


----------



## zarzar

Hi all..sorry i have been away for absolutley ages..just trying to get on with life instead of letting the tx rule everything.

Hope everyone is ok..i haven't been able to catch up with what is happening as i've just been away for far too long.

AAM: Well dh and i went down to London yesterday to have our last iui and everything was going great until it was cancelled literally 10mins before basting...DH sample had come back from the lab still testing positive for HIV and the frozen back up sample wasn't good enough quality so we just had to head home feeling pretty gutted. So we're booked in for next month now..We've had such hassle with this cycle too with issues over funding and us being refused scans etc. Obviously it just wasn't meant to be..

anyway   to everyone who remembers me and   to newbies who I haven't 'spoke' to yet

Have a good evening

zarzar


----------



## sprinkle

hey Zarzar
so sorry to read about the events of your day. Try not to get to upset, but concentrate on looking to August. It's not too far away and that will be your time.
I totally believe that what's meant to be will be, and your time will be next time.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Zarzar - I was wondering how you were.  Sorry that this cycle has not worked out but lts hope your next one is like a clean start and it all goes to plan    Hope you had a fab holiday.

Sprinkle - here's an af dance for you       .  Even though DH was taking a multi vit with zinc I still had him take additional zinc & it seemed to work although DH did complain about a metallic taste in his mouth occasionally.

Lou - hope the stimms went ok last night & that you will begin to feel more normal soon.  I used to do my jabs in my legs but did swap to my tummy sometimes when my legs looked like a dot-to-dot puzzle.  Once I got the first one done it was fine.

Julie - I can sort of relate to how you feel.....I remember feeling that I ought to be grateful to have a wonderful DD but the feelings of wanting to have another were like they were totally separate from my feelings for DD...does that make sense?  it is quite difficult to explain.  Anyway I am   that you will be lucky and get a natural bfp really soon.  

Anyway a day off work for me today to look after DD and we are waiting in for the gas man.  Might go and see my Nan this afternoon as she is finally coming out of hospital but going in to a nursing home until her house can be adapted for her....she has only been in hospital since March!

Have a nice day ladies & take care.

Amanda xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar - so glad you have popped on was wondering how you were, so sorry that your IUI has been postponed hun, but try to think it all happens for a reason and it will work in August, it is going to be a good month for BFP's I can feel it    

Amanda - nice to have a day off, your poor Nan is she looking forward to coming out bless her, I always get quite   about older people not sure why.

Well my stimms jab was fine, I was nearly sick doing it but it actually didn't hurt at all, feeling better this morning bit heady but drinking the water so hopefully that will pass


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies   

Just a quick one as I'm off to Longleat with DD and our Church Group for a picnic and visit to pets corner.  Just  the rain will hold off, or it will be a very soggy picnic. 

Zarzar - So sorry to hear your IUI got postponed at the 11th hour yesterday my lovely.  .  You must be so disappointed, but like everyone says it's another month to get yourself strong and not obsess about tx (and FF).   and  that August is THE month for you.

Lou - Glad the stimms jab went ok, I was thinking about you at 7pm when I was laying flat on my back at yoga trying to relax.  Hope you will feel ok today after it and hope that the prick and other work pains leave you alone today.  

Amanda - I know exactly what you are trying to say, but it's hard to put into words.  I am eternally grateful for my DD and the fact that we lost her twin at 6.5 weeks makes me appreciate just what a fighter she must have been to stay with us.  There is just this really deep down instinct and desire for another baby.  We will still be ttc naturally, but I think I have to accept that it's really just down to egg quality now.  I refuse to completely give up hope though.  Lovely to hear that your Nan will soon be coming out of hospital and hope that the gas man doesn't keep you hanging around too long.

Sprinkle - Isn't it typical that we are all wanting our AF's to leave us alone and the one person who craves her's doesn't get it.  I'll let you have mine from this month if you'd like .

AAM - Had a lovely yoga session last night and my yoga teacher was just lovely.  I came away feeling so much better than I have done recently .... like a few of the clouds had lifted.  Hope it lasts.  Well, I'd better get going or we are going to be late for this picnic.  Hope to pop in later today.  Hope everyone has lovely days.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah Julie how sweet thinking of me when your relaxing I am glad I pop into your head sometimes, can be strange can't it we have never met but I feel closer to you and others than I do some of my friends    So glad the Yoga went well and that you are feeling as though a few clouds have lifted hun,   the rain stays away and you have a lovely day with DD


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls

Well I am back from my travels - thank goodness. 

Lou: So pleased that you have started stimming now, and can't believe that its only 11 days until ec!!! Am soo excited for you, I really hope that it works
 

Zarzar: Sorry this cycle has been such a nightmare for you. Try and put it behind you now and concentrate on next month!!

amanda: Enjoy your day off. Thanks for telling me about your chinese herbs success - it has given me hope to carry on and pray that I get a natural BFP. 

Sprinkle: Any sign of the witch yet? 

Julie: How are you feeling hun?

Helloooo to everyone else - weather is pants here today


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies

Zarzar - sorry to hear you IUI was cancelled I really do   it works out for you next time x
Julie - Hope you and DD enjoy Longleat I bet you will have a fab time!
Lou - Glad to hear you are feeling ok with your stims jabs not too much longer mow  
Harriet - Morning lovely lady - weather is'nt too great hear today either

And a BIG morning to everyone else.

Im not feeling too clever today suffering really bad with AF pains just took some asprin which is unlike me I really do hate taking tablets but for some reason Im realy suffering this month!!!

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet & Kat

Harriet I hope those chinese herbs bring you a lovely natural BFP   

Kat - sorry to hear AF is being unkind to you this month   

Weather is pants here too


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Most months I am completley fine but this month she is being   !! never mind.  I will be glad to finish work today and go home and chill out x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat treat yourself to your favourite choccie bar


----------



## Harriet_LF

I have to confess that i bought a giant bar of lindt chocolate at the airport yesterday and I had some last night. I would feel guilty but it just tasted sooo nice! 

Its a shame I can't send you some Kat!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmmm my mouth is watering now, I have bought some Thorntons toffee with brazil nuts in for my stimming and so going to start munching on that tonight


----------



## Kathryne

Oh what are you two like!!!   but guess what... I'm going to join you - sod the diet I'm sure one day wont hurt that much and I did have a good work out in the gym last night - am I convincing anyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat you deserve something nice it will help with the pain honestly


----------



## Kathryne

You're right Lou.  Not long now til you go away i bet you cant wait.


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I can't wait the tickets came yesterday and might get the cases out this weekend and do some packing trying to be prepared and all that, although going to see Mamma Mia on Saturday afternoon with my Mum so might have to do it Sunday


----------



## Kathryne

Sounds good, Im going to see Mamma Mia Saturday to, it looks great.


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for abandoning you all but been up the wall 

Last day in work today before wedding which is Saturday - yikes ****** yikes!!!  Just wanted to tell you all i;m thinking about you and best of luck to all 

Wish this rain would freak off its only adding to my stress levels!!!

See you all next week when I will be an old married woman!!!  

lots of love as always   

xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Leech - All the very best for Saturday lovely Im sure you have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

for Saturday Cathy xxxxxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Thanks ladies - love the graphic Lou

Will try and catch up properly over the weekend when my husband will either be stinking rotten drunk or hungover and i'll have time on my hands to relax!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Loving the fact you have saying Husband down to a tee it took me ages to change from boyfriend to Husband when talking about him  

Must dash, take care girls and have a good evening xxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Good luck with the wedding Leech -  hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All - where is everybody?!! Here is a little Friday dance for you all


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Harriet Im dancing with you lovely


----------



## sprinkle

morning guys, I'm here!


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Hope you are all ok.

Hi Lou - Glad the stimms are going well lovey!!  Not long now - sending you lots of  

Hi Kat and Harriet - how are you two today??

Hi Sprinkle - has your AF arrived yet hun?

Leech - All the very best for Saturday - the weather is meant to be better over the weekend - thank god so you should have a nice sunnt day!!

Julie - Hi honey - how are you doing?

I have had a bit of a nightmare week to be honest.  My SIL rang the other night to say that she was pregnant.  I am so, so happy for her but yet again as soon as I put the phone down to her I burst into tears.  I know that because I can't get pregnant, I can't expect everyone around me to not get pregnant also but it hurts so much.  My poor Mum rang last night and was really upset for me.  She just keeps saying its not fair and that I should go back to the doctors and ask them about a referral to a different hospital.  The more I think about it, the more I think that I haven't had good advice from the current hospital! They only ever did blood tests on one month, so I am not sure how they know that I ovulate every month.  They also wouldn't put me on clomid because they explained that because I have unexplained fertility, it could do more harm than good. This doesn't make sense to me as there are hundreds on FF that have unexplained but have been on at least 6 cycles of clomid!  

I am really not sure where to go next - I was thinking about doing this IVF egg share but now I am not sure whether to go back to my GP and see what he says about it all.  Feeling very   at the moment.  Sorry to be such a miserable sod this morning!  

Love to you all and if anyone has got any advice that would be great!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

all 

Well been for my scan and all is looking good so feeling very happy and  still.

How are you all

Can I join the dancing girls             

Got that Friday Feeling


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all!

Oh Nicksy please don't apologise for how you're feeling.  Everyone around my DH and I can choose exactly when they want to get pregnant and it happens. I and the rest of FF can understand how you are feeling. If you are not happy with your treatments I would definitely ask for a referral to another hospital. You need to be able to have as much confidence and optimism as you should while going through your TTC process.
Sending you big    

Lou how are the stimms going!? As Nicksy says, not long now!!!! Glad the scan went well   

Leech - enjoy your last few days as Miss Leech before you become a Mrs! Just relax and enjoy your special day, it will fly by

Harriet and Kat I love the Friday dances!!!! Brilliant, to put you in the Friday mood. Just maybe turn them into a sun dance so we can have some sunshine  

Morning Julie - missing you on here xxxx   

Hi Zarzar, Emma, Sal and Twinkle

xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - hope you are OK lovely   any nice plans for the weekend?
Nicksy - Oh lovely I'm sending you a massive   I know how you feel about the SIL situation my cousin has just had a beautiful baby girl and although I really am over the moon for them - it still does hurt xx  With regards to being refereed to another hospital I think its a good idea to go back to your docs and sound them out - its not going to hurt is it!  I was originally on the list for egg share but unfortunately my FSH levels were a little too high    It really is a good route to go down but you really have to understand what the out come is - but the consultant will explain all.  Hope you feel better soon lovely xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hey Kat, I'm good, except I forgot to mention STILL NO AF. 

I sent my DH away on a boys weekend to Spain, so I'm playing catch up with all my girls.  Except tonight dinner with my parents and breakfast with them too.

What are your plans?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Nicksy: Don't be sorry we all completely understand. I am surrounded by babies this year and just in the past week one of my close friends gave birth and so did my cousin, my other cousin is also due next week. I find it really hard to face them and coo over their babies but as my DH says i just put on a smile at the time and cry later on. You also have to believe that one day it will be you and because of all the tough times you will appreciate it so much more.  I would definitely recommend changing hospitals, i am a firm believer in trying to find a cause for your problems rather than throwing lots of treatment at them. Of course sometimes there is no cause. I hope this helps hun!!   

Sprinkle: Where is your AF? Maybe she is on her holidays! I am thinking that mine is on her way so maybe she will encourage yours too. 

Lou: So pleased your scan went well - i have lots of   for you. 

AAM: I have quite a busy weekend planned, on saturday i have to see my friends baby   and then on Sunday I am going to a chinese wedding which should be fun.


----------



## sprinkle

I'm beginning to think she did go on holiday, and missed her flight home!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy sorry for your   hun, it is very hard, as the girls say we all understand   

Sprinkle my stimms are fine easier than the d/reg in the morning, poor you waiting for  come on show yourself  

Kat - I didn't realise your FSH levels were too high sorry about that but IUI is going to work for you hun  

Harriet - chinese wedding sounds fun, lots of nice food hey    Hope it goes ok with your friends baby, it is always very hard.

I am going to see Mamma Mia tomorrow afternoon, should be good


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - your weekend plans sound fab! I had a bit of a girls weekend last weekend - did me the world of good.  DH is cooking a nice meal tonight and tomorrow evening we are going out with my brother & his girlfriend to a new place thats opened near us - hope fully it will be a good evening!
I do hope AF arrives soon lovely.

Lou - glad the scan went well   

Harriet - A Chinese wedding that sounds amazing I love a good wedding x


----------



## Harriet_LF

i just realised that i seem to be spending a lot of time doing chinese things, drinking tea, attending weddings! I just wanted to add that I am not chinese myself!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet, yes you do have a chinese theme to your life at the moment


----------



## Harriet_LF

wow is it really 24 days since you started down regging? Time really does fly. How long til EC then?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet booked in 30th July so 10/11days starting to get quite excited


----------



## Harriet_LF

how long is it between EC and then ET?


----------



## Leicesterlou

2 days normally unless you go to blasts but my Cons said that wouldn't happen, so ET would be 1st August day before my 5th Wedding anniversary


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I bet you are feeling every emotion going! I am sure everythin will work out just fine and what a lovely Wedding Anniversary present that would be


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I am feeling very happy and excited at the moment but I know too well how up and down it can be and I just pray   to stay up with


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - you will be fine and what you are doing is a wonderful thing


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks girls for all your kind words of support - yet again you have helped me in my crisis. 

Well I have just telephoned Care at Manchester about egg sharing with IVF and they are sending me a brochure out.  I apparently have to get a referral from my GP, so I am going to make an appointment to see him.  I want to go down this route as I feel, that it is the best possible way of moving forward.  

They did tell me that there is a 6 week waiting list to see the consultant once the referral was made   Never mind at least I am moving in the right direction. 

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

wow just think in 2 weeks you will potentially be PUPO!!!  That time will fly and then at least you will have your holiday to keep you occupied. If you get a BFP while you are away you will have to find an internet cafe and let us know!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Nicksy -  don't worry the time will fly past. When i first made the appointment at the lister there was about a 6 week wait and now i will be seeing the cons there in about 12 days.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I went private and just made the appt straight away via BUPA if that helps you  

Kat thanks hun, lets hope so hey  

Harriet - I know how scary is that, don't worry I know where there is an internet cafe as last year we went to same place and some of the teenagers that went with us went to one in the evenings so I guess I will be with them this year catching up with you all instead of drinking with the adults


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Harriet - I know time flies when we are all having fun doesn't it   

Lou - does private medical insurance cover you for fertility issues - I know DH and I have got cover through his job but we have never used it (not even for the initial tests).  Any advice on that would be much appreciated - thanks honey!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I have bupa and it covered me for all initial consultations and diagnostic tests . If you are un-diagnosed you can basically keep having tests and cons on bupa. The only thing we have so far paid for is the IUI. Hope that helps.


----------



## sprinkle

wowo lots of chatting whilst I was gone...
I had no idea that all the tests were covered by BUPA, ooops.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Finally I'm here.  Dentists this am for a filling (no injection - big brave girlie that I am), then made the big mistake of going to get my tyres checked.  The wanted to replace 4, but I agreed to just 2 as the others are fine for a bit.  Over an hour later, £111 worse off, and then they said I should have them balanced for another £48!   .  Then they forgot to put the hubcaps back on - good job I noticed.  

So, now I'm really behind today and I've got lots I wanted to get done - including catching up with all you lovely ladies.

Leech - Just wanted to mention you first and say I hope that your day tomorrow is sunny, full of love, laughter and smiles.  I hope everything goes the way you planned and you have the most fabulous time.  You'll be a Mrs Leech () by the next time we hear from you.

Lou - So glad to hear that the scan went ok today & that the stimms jabs are ok.  I'm hoping to see Mamma Mia too .... let me know what you think (you can be our movie critic too ).

Nicksy - So sorry to hear you have been feeling really .  I agree with the others that you really need to be confident and happy with your clinic.

Kat - Hello hun?  When are you off camping?  I'm just  the weather picks up for ours ... 2 weeks today and we'll be there.

Sprinkle - I think your AF has got lost .... does she have Satnav or a good atlas so she can find her way back?

Harriet_LF - Wow - only 12 days till your appt ... time does fly.  Hope you enjoy your Chinese wedding.

Well, I had a fab time out yesterday with the Church group at Longleat.  There was a little shower of rain when we arrived, but it was dry for the picnic and all the time we were there.  The kids had a great time, the Mums had lots of laughs, but sadly there was no sign of Ben Fogle (oh, well my skins terrible at the moment, so probably best not to meet him just yet). 

I'm off to the Next sale tomorrow with my friend at 7am for some retail therapy, so I'm really looking foward to that.  Other than that we haven't really made any plans.  Need to get our camping stuff down to check its all ok.

Here's hoping we all get lots of  this weekend.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> Thanks Harriet - I know time flies when we are all having fun doesn't it
> 
> Lou - does private medical insurance cover you for fertility issues - I know DH and I have got cover through his job but we have never used it (not even for the initial tests). Any advice on that would be much appreciated - thanks honey!
> 
> xx


It covers tests although we had out at the NHS, but I rang BUPA direct and just booked an appointment with the infertility consultant explaining that we had all tests already done and they just booked me in.

Julie a filling without the injection you are very brave  Of course I will let you know how Mamma Mia is, we are going to see the Abba concert at NEC in October too, DH is a massive fan bless him. So glad you had a fab day out, and a nice picnic. Oh Next sale lots of lovely spending tomorrow for you then


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - t.b.h. It wasn't anything to do with me being brave - the dentist didn't offer me an injection and said afterwards that he prefers not to give them unless really necessary.  It did tweek the nerves a bit and they are still a bit jangly now, but not as bad as I expected.  My DH loves Abba too - something to do with his mum playing it all the time when he was growing up I think - not sure that he'd want to seem Mamma Mia though.  

Not sure about spending too much tomorrow - already bought the dress/shrug/shoes I need for the wedding we are going to in Sept so should be sensible this weekend .... more likely to be buying for DD than anything else  .  More than anything I'm looking forward to some girly time with my friend.

How was work yesterday and today hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you, not sure I would let my dentist touch me without freezing first  

Work is alot better after speaking with my direct manager and the director as I told them I had enough and didn't need to stress and would walk out if it continued so they have ensured I am more chilled and so little old me has had a long week but is ending happy and not stressed about work     God job really I think if it had carried on I would have signed myself off next week and got my GP to sign me off until I go on hols and I think maybe they realise that too...  Girly time is great isn't it are you stopping for breakfast anywhere and a good old


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, but my dentist is very nice ... I mean, you know .... nice.  .  Putty in his hands really.  

So pleased that work has been better the last couple of days - good on our for talking to your Manager and Director to get it sorted out - like you say you really don't need the stress at the moment.

Yeah, we are going straight to Next in Salisbury, then there is a Tesco's down the road so we'll have brekkies and a good old natter.  She's a friend who I only met about 3 years ago but she has just been FANTASTIC about all the IF stuff.  She is 42, and struggled ttc #2, so knows where I am coming from.  I can be really honest with her about everything, which is lovely.


----------



## sprinkle

just booked a flight to meet DH on boys trip in Spain, as they all want me there. Called airline about travelling with puregon...in case I bump into long lost AF. They said I need a letter from Doctor.
So, whilst on the phone to my clinic, they needed my refernce number... en route to bedroom drawer, I slipped and smashed the phone to my cheek and SMACKED my big round bottom on the freshly cleaned wooden floor. It hurts, and all my DH did was     when I told him.
Ouch ouch ouch ouch


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmm I understand now    Mmm Tesco brekkie the full works very nice with large glass of OJ!!  Sounds like a good friend sometimes doesn't matter how long you have known some friends you just click   

Sprinkle - ah poor you, nice that your going out to Spain though


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - I usually get really clumsy before my AF arrives so maybe, just maybe, she's going to visit you before you get to visit your DH.

Lou - Totally agree hun - I clicked with this friend straight away and yet there are people I've known for years and years that just don't "know" me as well.  Not sure if it'll be the full works tomorrow though as she is a vegetarian ... depends how I feel tomorrow I guess.  Maybe just a lovely bacon bap ... MMMMMMM!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jules make me hungry now with brown sauce     Have you still been watching BB?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Usually tommy ketch for me, but sometimes I'm in the mood for brown.  Mmmm, especially in a nice white fresh roll.  So much for looking after myself still.  

Yep, I'm still watching BB .... howsabout you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes didn't you think Darnell was horrid to Sara, can't believe she didn't say anything to him.  WHo do you think will go out tonight?  What do you think of the heaven/hell scenario?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, I was really shocked that Darnell would be so rude to her ..... t.b.h. those ones in hell have really had a bit of a rough time of it, so I thought it was doubly mean to do that to her.

I'm quite liking the heaven/hell scenario - although I think it's sad that it has created a bigger divide between them, it has been very entertaining.  The sight of Sara on the bike on top of her pillow .... .

I'm amazed that BB is letting them just get away with all the food fights .... especially as they are on a budget and tight rations.

Who will go tonight ...... mmmm.......?  I guess Belinda is pretty annoying, but I've personally found Rex to be really rude and arrogant (but I know not everyone thinks that).  About the only time I felt sad for him was when he admitted that if he made a friend in the house it would double his male friends.  Who do you think will be out?  Do you think they'll be putting any more in, or playing any games at all with them?  Maybe take them out and then put them straight back in?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I agree about the mess did you see the stains on the settee's yuk.  

I want Rex to go I think he is an arrogant  although he was quite sweet with Kat when they were eating the 2m baguette LOL.  

I know what you mean about the divide but I think it makes for good TV and keeps it interesting, poor sara I could feel that burn for her, I think they need more tasks things to do to make it more interesting, what about Bex and Luke and their snog the other night     Bless him, I couldn't help but laugh when she said he looked like he was 12 not 21 last night


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, gross ... no I didn't see the stains.  It's quite funny to watch though.

Thank goodness it's not only me that thinks Rex is arrogant.  I can't believe he actually says some of the things he does.  No suprise if he doesn't have many friends really I guess.

Definitely agree about having more tasks ..... some more artsy ones would be good I think, but really anything that makes good viewing.

I really enjoy watching Bex and Luke together .... they are soooo funny .... and especially the comment about him looking 12 and then him saying she looks 30!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well time will tell I really can't wait until tonight to see what happens.  Well I will be off home shortly and just looked out of the window and its   where has the summer gone    Have a fab day tomorrow Jules and take care honey                 

Everybody else have a fab weekend and lets hope we get some


----------



## Julie Wilts

You are a complete tonic Lou ..... big grin on my face now.

It's been ^raining^ here most of the day ... was planning a long walk after lunch but sat here on FF instead because of the weather. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend honey, and enjoy Mamma Mia.

Catch up soon.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

bye lou


----------



## Leicesterlou

By Harriet       and everyone must dash xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

​
Hi girls

Had our day 5 scan today to start 2nd IUI treatment, didn't go good at all

Nurse said there may be a cyst on my right ovary mentioned something about 2.9 in size? (they thought i had one last time but it turned out i hadn't)

Nurse couldn't make her mind up as weather we could start treatment or not, she even fetched the injections and was about to hand them over before she said no we'll wait. (Cheeky sod even said next month make sure you come in earlier at day 3,4 or 5 - its them that decide the appointment not me )

I asked what happens if the cyst is still there next month, she said they would give me progesterone injections for 10 days then i would have a big bleed then they would see what happens.

She said theres not anything medical to worry about with the cyst, so why have i had to have 2 laposcopys to remove them before then.

Left the hospital in floods of tears, couldn't concentrate at work everytime i thought about it i broke down. Just don't seem to be getting anywhere or any luck, don't see the point in being on this planet

                                                 

Twinkle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Twinkle my lovely - ((((((((hugs))))))))

So sorry to hear about your scan today and then finding a cyst.  No wonder you were upset honey - bad enough to not be able to proceed with your tx, but the worry about the cyst too.  How frustrating for you that the nurse could make her mind up as well.

I've had cysts before that have just dispersed naturally, so I'm guessing (and obviously  for you) that this is what happens to this one.

Wish I could say some magic words to make you feel better and stop the tears, but I'm sure I haven't helped that much.

Take care of yourself hunny.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

I hate to be cheesey, but I am ... so ...

Twinkle, twinkle little star
How I wonder how you are

You ok hun?

I'm worried about you.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Julie 

I'm still sat here in floods of  

DH has gone to work, had really bad week at work so think things have just got on top of me.

saw a different nurse today and knew she would cause problems as always looked down on us as i needed to loose a little weight and DH is on the large size

What i cant understand or get my head round is why cant they just treat the cyst now, i know im prone to them so doubt it will go on its own.

Twinkle


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Twinkle - had to just come on and say that I am thinking of you. As my MIL always says, your time will come my sweet.  Thats what I keep saying to myself.  I know what you mean as I have had a crap week too.  You wonder why the hell you bother don't you?  

 to the nurse aswell - some of them can be right cows - just ignore her!

Hi Julie - hope you are ok my sweet.  I am watching BB and saw your conversation with Lou earlier so know you are a fan!!

xx


----------



## sprinkle

hi Julie, Twinkle and Nicksy

Twinkle, so sorry to read your post. How are you? Feel so bad for you for your appointment this afternoon... the scan, the nurse, the cysts  
Sending you love and hugs
And honestly, I agree with Nicksy's MIL - your time will come, and it will come so soon. xxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Twinkle - Pity you can't have treatment at our clinic - our nurses are really, really lovely.  She certainly shouldn't be looking down on you for any reason - especially weight.  .  It's been a bit of a bad week all round I think for lots of people.  I had a good   earlier on because my Mum upset me.  Hope you will be ok with DH being at work my lovely .... I'm afraid I've just had a soak in the bath and then watched the BB eviction (hence still being awake and on FF), so sorry it's taken a while for me to post again.  Lots of (((((((hugs))))))) being sent for you.
Hope you sleep well.

Nicksy - Yep, I'm still watching BB .... I'm sure lots of people have given up by now, but not me.  I don't know any of my other friends that watch it (except my FF).  Did you think Belinda would go tonight?  I just wasn't sure which way it would go.  Hope you are feeling a bit better now too honey.

Well, I hope we all have a restful night and feel better tomorrow.  I hope to catch up later tomorrow.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie,

I thought Belinda would go for some reason but I absolutely hate that Rex - he is sooo arrogant.  I think the viewers want to see what he is going to do next though whereas Belinda hasn't really done much!!

Sleep tight honey and sweet dreams

xx

Hi Sprinkle - hope you are ok honey - have a great weekend!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Twinkle I am so sorry honey, can't believe the nurses at your clinic I would seriously think about speaking with them about their attitudes    I hope you had a good nights sleep and are feeling a little better hun


----------



## Nix76

Just a quick hello and an update from me - sorry for lack of personals, far to much for me to catch up on.

Big ((hugs)) to anyone feeling low right now - this is so hard.

AAM: went for 2nd scan last week and suddenly had a 22mm follicle and it was all systems go.  Had to rush home for HCG jab and then back in for basting the following day (yesterday).  As you know, I don't hold out too much hope of this 3rd and final IUI working but you know what it's like - that tiny, sadistic, part of you always thinks maybe this time.  Went in to see my BF's newborn just before basting as she was in the ward opposite my clinic - soooo cute little boy.  I just wish and hope and pray that will be me soon - and all of you too !

Love and hugs to all,

Nix. 

PS.  quick question.  This folly was largest I've ever had - is 22mm ok ?!  Also, nurse told us to BMS last night and this morning - we never managed last night but did this morning - do you think this is OK ?  We weren't told this last time - or the time before !!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi girls 
Thanks for your replys Nicksy, Sprinkle, Julie & Leicesterlou

feeling a little better today, although i upset DH last night has when he got in from work i was sleeping in the spare room, feel like ive failed him as a wife  . I know he wants a baby so much too, and hes getting sort of dis-owned from his parents because he hasnt got any children.

We do usually she a really nice nurse but she was on holiday yeasterday. suppose all i can do is get on with life and wait for af to show again

Talk to you all soon 

Twinkle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sprinkle - A very wise lady on here once said to me that you can only fail at something you have control over, so you definitely haven't failed your DH my lovely.  I do know how you feel though, because I have often said to DH that I've let him down by not giving him the family he wants and a little boy.  I was so sad to hear you say that he's sort of being dis-owned by his parents.  .  I hope that when you go in again your lovely nurse has come back from holiday and the horrible mean nurse has bogged off somewhere.  Hope you have some nice plans for the weekend to take your mind off things.  ((((((((hugs))))))))

Nix76 - Hello lovely - hope it's been an ok week for you with everything that's going on.  Fantastic news about such a bit juicy follie - you must have been drinking lots of water and had a wheatbag glued to you for a big juicy one like that.  I will be  so hard for you that this 3rd IUI proves you wrong and gives you a beautiful BFP.  .  Maybe you BF's baby will bring you some luck.  About the BMS thing ... I don't think our clinic ever told us to or not to, so we generally did anyway .... at least when it works you can say it was your skills rather than theres .  Take care honey, remember you are PUPO now.  

Lou - How lovely to hear from you on a Saturday.  Hope you had a good evening and enjoy Mamma Mia this afternoon.

Nicksy - I think Rex is really arrogant too .... I wonder what he'll be like when he's in Hell this week? .... .

Well, the Next sale was pretty good.  We left at 7am, and arrived about 7.45am and it was absolutely heaving already.  I've never been to one before so didn't realise what a big deal they are.  I got some jeans and a jumper for me, 8 t-shirts for DD and some trousers, plus a pink heart shaped cushion for DD's playhouse and a cheap mug for me to take to work.  Then we went to Tesco's and I had a bacon roll and hot chocolate (as they didn't have de-caff tea), but it wasn't very nice.  Bought a couple of bits in there for DD and some pressies for my friends DS.  Came back about 1pm to a very, very messy house - toys everywhere.  DH had at least loaded the dishwasher and switched it on, but no attempts to clean the bathrooms/dust/tidy/hoover (no surprise really).  DD is having an afternoon snooze (hence sneaking on here), and DH has just fallen asleep on the couch in front of the golf (snoring like a ).  I've done the bathrooms but need to get tidying and dusting before they wake up, and then I can get the hoover out.  Got some ironing to do this evening, so hope there is something good to watch on tv tonight.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day - especially Leech who by now is Mrs Leech I think.

Catch up soon ladies,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

Happy wedding day Mrs Leech!!

Nix - thinking of you and being so positive for your IUI.  I think 22mm is supposed to be a fabulous size follicle, so thats another good sign!    

Julie- I think in your post you meant Twinkle and not Sprinkle!!    I can't believe you went shopping at 7.45am, that is dedication for you, sounds like you got some good things though.  

Twinkle, just sending you millions of hugs from me to you.  I'm sure you DH loves you as much now as ever and doesn't feel let down by you. Don't spend too much time dwelling on the outcome of this tx, just look to the next.  I know thats what I do.    

I went to my clinic this morn to pick up a letter to take on the plane tomorrow so I can take my puregon.  Still no sign of AF, I'm getting a little concerned now and starting to panic that it might never come and who knows where that will leave us and our TTC. Thursday will be 6weeks, which is to date my longest wait... and then I'm going straight to my gynae.
Whilst having my holiday nails done, I saw someone who I don't know very well, and she blurts out in front of the whole salon "aren't you pregnant yet?" aaahhhhhh. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - Ah yes, well spotted ... Twinkle not Sprinkle.  Can I blame my age?  Where on earth is that AF then .... maybe she's gone on a cruise or round the world trip she's been away that long.  OMG - how rude for that lady to blurt out such an inconsiderate and personal comment.   .  Someone in Next today (I'd say lady but I think that would be too generous), lifted her t-shirt up in front of friend she'd just met, and said "yeah, there's another one in there .... didn't plan it at all well .... gonna be born at Christmas ... what a nightmare".      If only we had the luxury of at least getting pg, never mind planning when to have it.  Some people eh? 

Twinkle - the earlier post was for you honey.  Sorry .... not much sleep last night and that's not good at my old age.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
I thought i'd pop onto FF while i'm watching the hollyoakes omnibus!

Twinkle: I'm so sorry for all your problems. There is nothing i can say that will make you feel better. I just hope that you realise that we all understand and know what you are going through. Please don't think that you are failing your husband as Julie said you can't fail at something you have no control over.

Julie: Well done for getting up so early for the next sale!

Sprinkle: Still hoping and   that AF finds her way to you soon

Nix: Good luck for your 3rd cycle of IUI hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you!!!

AAM: Well i saw my friends baby last night, am really pleased for her but was also really sad for myself. Couldn't stop the   once i had left! Oh well am hoping and   that it will all be our turns soon!

Enjoy your sundays everyone


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls, hope you are all ok and that you all had good weekends. The chinese wedding i went to yesterday was fun but the food was terrible. A lot of weird things were served - shark fin soup, sea snail - pigeon! The pigeon was by far the worst, it looked like it had been dead for about 50 years! 

Unfortunately AF came to visit a day early this month - the old bag - so i'm not very happy this morning. So far then the chinese herbs and acupuncture haven't made much of a difference but then again i did only start 19 days ago - maybe i'm expecting too much. Anyway we have our appointment with the Lister next week so i'm trying to keep  . In the meantime I have to have my hormone levels measured again including AMH which i am dreading. Everyone keep their fingers crossed that the results won't be too bad


----------



## Bekie

Hello ladies,

I'm sorry i havent been around for a while... i've been taking a bit of a break (i've even stopped stalking the postman...) The waiting has been really getting to me, plus i've had no end of trouble with my gallstones and have been in and out of hospital with them, sick of the sight of A and E now! 

Right going to try and catch up a bit, sorry if it isnt much but there has been lots of   lol

Harriet -   its a hard feeling isnt it..being happy for your friend and yet sad for you, i know since my best friend has had her LO i've felt so sad about it but pleased for her because she obviously is smitten with her LO.  We are going to visit soon and i cant wait to see them all but am so worried about coping with the emotions!

Julie - Hello hun, how are you doing?

Sprinkle - How bl88dy rude and insensitive   What an awful thing to happen, some people really make you wonder   Hope you have a nice holiday hun and that AF arrives for you (although i think i'd like a few days of my holiday first.... i love swimming in the pool/sea   even if i do have a fear of crabs... i just run hell for leather through the shallow water   )

Twinkle - I am so sorry your tx didnt work this time... but you havent failed at all.  I know we have all felt like that at times, but as Julie says we have no control over this which makes it harder.  Look after yourself and DH hun  

Nix - That sounds like a fab follie hun... keeping everything crossed that this is the one for you hun    

AAM - Not much happening at all... waiting for AF here as she is due friday.. so have been in a bad mood all week... i get such terrible PMT that i cant wait for her to arrive! Still waiting for news on the IUI or even my gallbladder op....

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Nix PUPO 22mm that is fab, nice big juicy egg in there hun    

Well Mamma Mia was fab great girlie flick so get your mum's, friends and go and see it I came out feeling great, very much like a musical but put into a film, bit of a love story and very funny.

Well Mrs Leech I hope everything went well, wanted to text you Saturday night to send my best wishes but seem to have lost your number  

Bee - sorry its all been getting to you and poor you with your gallstones, probably good to take a break  

Harriet PIGEON    How disgusting, what happened to egg fried rice, chicken balls, sweet and sour sauce     Poor you with your DF's son  

Julie - that woman in next I would have socked her   Did you mention to the clinic about no AF as yet?

Sprinkle - can I ask I thought we had to keep Puregon in the fridge?  

Everybody else


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning girlies, 

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend.

Lou - how are the injections going hun?  have you had any major symptoms from them?  Not long now!!

Julie - Hi hun, hope you are ok.  I didn't watch Big Bro last night and forgot to tape it - they haven't announced the heaven and hell yet have they??

Harriet - sorry about you getting upset when you saw your friends baby!  It will be you soon lovey!

Bee - sorry about the trouble with your gallstones.  Hope you are feeling a bit better now. 

Twinkle - hope you are feeling a bit better today - I know that you have had a crappy weekend!!

Sprinkle - here is a little AF dance for you

         

I hope that helps you!!

Well I have been to my GP this morning and he is referring me to Care at Manchester for the IVF eggshare.  I asked him about my FSH levels and he said that in March 2007 they were below 8 (which is what they need to be) so I was absolutely made up about that.  For some reason and because I am always feel that something else will go wrong, I thought this might be a stumbling block.  I just hope that they haven't gone up for any reason in the last 12 and a bit months.  Does anyone know much about FSH levels - is it just something that gets worse with age or are there other factors?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy my jabs are fine hun thanks, getting a bit fed up that I can't get a lie in at the weekend as the morning Suprecur has to be at the same time everyday and I leave for work at 8.10am so do them at 8am and so at the weekend still have to be up, normally I am but this weekend I could have stayed in bed    I went for a scan this morning and I have 17 follies so potentially 17 eggs and my womb lining is 8.1mm so all good news which I am pleased about especially as you need minimum 8 eggs to share or else have to make the decision to give them all away or keep them all

I am sure your FSH levels will be fine, Care will probably check you again, not sure there are any factors except age and so I am sure you will be fine


----------



## Nicksy

Wow Lou that is fantastic news, especialy seeing as this is your first time.  They have obviously got the dosage of your drugs spot on.  Well done you   coming your way!!

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Lou - so glad everything is going to plan for you !!   coming your way and   that it's first time lucky for you !!!!

Morning to everyone else !

Nix.


----------



## Bekie

Lou - 17 follies is fab!!!    The carry on growing nicely for EC!

Bekie


----------



## Nicksy

Bugger, I have just received the pack from Care Manchester and I am going to have to make another appointment at the GP's as there is loads more information they need like whether the GP can prescribe the drugs, and I need my FSH levels checking before they will see me. 

We will get there one day!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, I am feeling very   but I am sure that won't last forever.

Nix - I know your feeling very -tive honey as I have been reading your diary all your signs are good, but and its a very big but don't be afraid of IVF it has not been half as bad as I imagined it   

Nicksy - can't you ask for the information from your doctor without having to see him?  Such a pain when you first start as they just seem to expect you to know everything don't they


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Lou.  It's not the treatment part of IVF that freaks me out to be honest (I've got used to the daily injections) it's more that it's the last stage and that REALLY scares the life out of me.  Does that make sense ?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes Nix, this will be our last tx so I can totally understand honey we just have to try and be


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - did they tell you what your FSH levels were hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No they have never said to be honest, they just said all was fine.  I try not to concentrate on specifics and as long as they tell me it's fine then I go along with things, although more interested today as the nurse was really nice and showed me the follies as she was measuring them.  I sometimes think too much information can drive me nuts, its hard to get my little old brain functioning at the best of times


----------



## Harriet_LF

Lou: Wow 17 follies that is brilliant, i am really hoping and   for you. I think all of us considering IVF are using you as a yardstick! 

Nix: I totally understand how you feel thats why i have not gone for IVF yet - that and the cost of course!

Nicksy: You should just be able to call your GP rather than go in again. When you do ask him for a blood form to get your hormone levels re-tested. You have to do them between days 1 - 4 of your cycle.


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah Lou - I know what you mean.  I always want to know every little detail though.  

I should try and chill out a bit more, me thinks!


----------



## Harriet_LF

you are right  I love loads of information and it does drive me crazy from time to time!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet_LF said:


> Lou: Wow 17 follies that is brilliant, i am really hoping and  for you. I think all of us considering IVF are using you as a yardstick!
> 
> Nix: I totally understand how you feel thats why i have not gone for IVF yet - that and the cost of course!
> 
> Nicksy: You should just be able to call your GP rather than go in again. When you do ask him for a blood form to get your hormone levels re-tested. You have to do them between days 1 - 4 of your cycle.


Yardstick??


----------



## Harriet_LF

i'm a big fan of the sayings!


----------



## Harriet_LF

i am 33


----------



## Leicesterlou

That doesn't make you old


----------



## Harriet_LF

i feel it at the moment!


----------



## Nix76

God, me too Harriet!  I feel about 90 at the moment !


----------



## goodluck6

Hi girls

I am having my first consultation tomorrow and feel like I am going to an exam as i have been frantically dieting and coming off nicotine patches to comply with the bloody funding policy - it is driving me mad!

Anyhow, does anyone know if they test you for nicotine on the first appointment as i only came off the patches on friday and I worry that all the nicotine wont be out of my system

Any suggestions for questions I should ask?

One other thing I have had all the tests done but the ovulation one came back inconclusive as they got the wrong day (I know I am ovulating!) - will they book in the IUI for next month cycle in August and test this month or will they insist they have a test back before they book it in

Thanks a lot

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Goodluck - welcome to this thread. I'm sorry but i don't know the answers to your nicotine question. Regarding your hormone tests, i think it probably depends on the clinic as to whether they are prepared to go ahead. Are you going privately or on the NHS?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Goodluck, I don't think they test for nicotene but not sure here is a link for other questions, although alot might not be relevant they helped me, as I remember I went along for 1st consultation and didn't get any answers and had to go back again

1. What were the main factors that contributed to this negative cycle?
(well you might as well start with the obvious one!!)

2. What are this clinics success rates for couples in our position (taking age and diagnosis into consideration)? And what is that statistic nationally?

3. Eggs:
a) How was the quality of the eggs? (Were they mature enough?)
b) Were there as many as you were expecting?
c) Would having egg collection a few days earlier or later help?
d) Would more monitoring during the stimulation phase help you to control my drugs better (and thus get a better result)?
e) Is there anything else that can be done to improve the eggs?
f) Can we still do egg share? /Should we consider using an egg donor?

4. Sperm:
a) How was the quality of the sperm?
b) Had the count, motility or morphology improved at all?
b.ii) Is there anything that can be done to improve this? 
c) Would we get better results with SSR?
d) Should we consider donor sperm (or ‘donor back-up’)?
e) Should we consider an appointment with an urologist? (Whom would you recommend?)

5. Embryological questions:
a) How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in the sample?)
b) How well did fertilization go? (E.g. more quickly or slowly than expected)
c) Did any fertilized eggs produce unusual results? (E.g. 3 nuclei)
d) What was the overall quality of the embryos like? 
e) How do you grade them/what is your opinion of grading vs. live baby rate?
f) Does any of this suggest any issues?
g) Could assisted hatching help us?
h) Would delaying transfer (or carrying it out earlier) have helped?
i) What is your opinion on going for blastocysts next time?
j) Can the embryologist remove the fragmentation in the embryos?
k) What do you feel the link is between fertilisation rate, embryo quality and live baby rate?
l) What is the policy with regard to freezing/frozen embryos?


6. The drugs:
a) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for down regulation? (Did it take longer or less time than expected?)
b) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for stimulation? (Did I respond too quickly or too slowly? Did I produce enough eggs? Did coasting for a few days effect egg quality?)
c) Did the trigger injection work as expected? (Should I have taken it earlier or later for better results?)
d) Do you feel I am on right drugs at the right dose or should this be changed next time? 

7. Further tests:
a) Are their any further blood/hormone tests you would now recommend? (E.g. FSH, E2, etc.)
b) Should we test for immune issues?
c) Should we test for sticky blood?
d) Should we have any further genetic tests?
e) Would you recommend having a hysteroscopy? (Why?)
f)    i) Would there be any point to do PGD?
ii) How many embryos to you need for this?
iii) What are the risks involved?
iv) Is each embryo tested for one genetic disease or 9 of the listed diseases?

8. Next cycle:
a) When can we try again? (Why then?)
b) i) Which drugs for down-regulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
e) i) Which drugs for stimulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
f) Would you recommend any additional treatment this time? (E.g. low doses of aspirin, IVIG, heparin, etc.)


----------



## goodluck6

Thanks thats a lot of info - I am on the NHS


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello girls Julie, Sprinkle, Bee, Nicksy, Lou

Wow Lou, that’s great news about your 17 follies sending you lots of      

Thanks for all your kind words, spent the weekend having duvet days, didnt do anything, couldnt be bothered, and didnt want to see anyone.

But hay had to get up today had to go to work, feeling much better think i just needed a couple of days to get my head back together. 

Twinkle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Bee – Hello honey.  .  Was wondering where you had gone too.  So sorry toh hear you’ve had lots of problems with your gallstone and that you are feeling low because of your AF.  Lots of ((((((hugs)))))) being sent to you.

Harriet – Pigeon.  OMG – disgusting … oh, I would have been sick.  Poor you … least the service was good.

Lou – Hello my lovely.  OMG – 17 follicles – that is the most FANTASTIC news I’ve heard in ages.  Great to hear that the lining is good too.  I will be  that each one of those follicles has a lovely egg in it.  I had to move away from that woman in Next very quickly in case I said something or burst into tears.  Must be lovely to be able to pick and choose when you get pg eh?  Think I might have to sort out a cinema trip then.

Nicksy – Hello hun.  .  They didn’t announce heaven and hell last night … guess that will be on tonight’s show.  Can’t wait to find out who’s going where.  I’m not 100% sure on FSH – I think it can go up with age … down to how hard the pituitary gland is working to produce follicles.  My last level taken was 21.6 and that was nearly a year ago.

Nix76 – I know exactly what you mean about it being scary that it’s your last tx.  It is a really big deal, but try to stay  …. This could be the IUI that works, and you’ll never even need to try IVF.  

Twinkle – Glad you just looked after yourself this weekend and that you are feeling a bit stronger today.  I really feel now that people need to give themselves time to kind of grieve before they can get strong again, and go onto another tx or try to move on.  Be kind to yourself my lovely.

Kat/Zarzar/Mrs Leech/Kittenpaws/Gems23/Sprinkle and all the other lovely ladies – Hello.

AAM – OK day at work – made better by the fact that at this time tomorrow, I will be looking forward to 4 days off work, but 19 days holiday (it might be pants earning 2/5 of a wage but great to only have to take 2 days holiday to get a week off).  Just hoping this good weather is going to hold for us.  

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi julie Thanks for your kind words

I'm into BB to - DH as been watching it today live and has only gone and spoiled it and told me whos gone in heaven  

Twinkle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Twinkle - You are welcome honey.  ((((hugs)))).   for your DH spoiling BB for you .... mine can't stand it so is unlikely to watch it before me. .

I need to get on with some ironing now .... I have loads to do and can't ignore it any longer.

Take care.
XXX


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I've been off for a while as we've been busy visiting people and getting chores done. Thanks to everyone who replied to me and sent lovely messages. I tried to catch up on everyones news - really sorry to hear people feeling down  Good to hear some good news too though. 

Take care everyone. Lots of love and     

Sally xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, glad your ok hun.  KP text me yesterday she should be back at work next week she said to say hello to you and all the old friends on here  

Morning all  well I am starting to feel my ovaries not surprising really hey, hope it doesn't get too uncomfortable


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Lou: Its a good sign that you are starting to feel your ovaries - only 8 days to EC wow! When is your next scan?

Twinkle: Glad you are feeling better

Julie: Good luck with the ironing!

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Harriet, yes I have just done an entry into my diary saying no pain no gain, my next scan is tomorrow, then Friday then last one Monday    How are you today?


----------



## Bekie

Good morning  

Can you believe we are at the in laws today as DH is waiting for his Iphone to be delivered and today is the only day his parents are out so we are here waiting... you can be sure it wont turn up now   but it means i cant watch for the postman   he'll think its his lucky day   

Lou - Not long til EC now very exciting    Hardly suprising you can feel your ovaries now though, hopefully they are growing some lovely egss for you  

Julie - I dont envy you with the ironing... i hate ironing and tend to hang everything up and then iron it when i need it  still most things come of my ironing board more creased than when they went on  Hope you enjoy your time off hun!

Twinkle -   to DH!  My DH hates BB and so we haven't watched it this year   Glad your feeling a little better hun i am sure the duvet days have helped... nothing better than duvet days  

Nix -      for you hun

Hello to Harriet, Nicksey, Sal, Sprinkle, Goodluck (welcome hun!)

Right i am off to help DH out a bit!

Bekie


----------



## Harriet_LF

I'm ok am working at home today which is always nice. Although AF arrived i feel strangely quite positive, i think its partly because of the chinese medicine and partly because my appointment at the lister is next week


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet glad your feeling     are you prepared for your appt?

Bee - your Postman will be dancing did you ever used to watch 'Keeping up Appearances' with Mrs Bucket her postman always used to hide I have visions of your hiding


----------



## Harriet_LF

yes i have all my questions ready. I'm also getting mentally prepared to try IVF. It feels like such a big step though.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You will be fine Harriet, I know what you mean I mentally prepared myself for an out of body experience I really thought it was going to be that bad but honestly the worst I have felt is tired and now this heavy feeling but it is not painful and in a strange way makes me   that I have lots of lovely eggs cooking.  But honestly the jabs have all been fine no real side effects with them


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls!

Lou - I know it sounds mad but glad that you have got pains in your ovaries - it shows something is working!!  Lets hope that youe lovely follies continue to grow. 

Harriet - I know what you mean about taking the big step that is IVF!

Bee - Hi honey, hope you are ok this morning!

Julie - Hello lovely - BB was interesting again last night. Mo is absolutely doing my head in now - I think he was awaful to Mikey!!

Hi Sal, Twinkle, Nix and Goodluck (and welcome honey also!)


Well I have got another appointment with the GP tomorrow.  You know what receptionists are like, she told me that she doesn't know anything about FSH levels and that I would have to go in and see the doctor again.  Quick question for Lou probably or anyone else who would know this - my AF is due this Thursday and Care have asked for a day 2 FSH level, which will probably be Saturday morning.  I don't know yet whether my GP surgery will do bloods on a Saturday morning, so would a day 4 FSH level be ok? I may need to ring Care, as I obviously don't want to wait another month until my FSH levels can be checked. 

DH was reading all about IVF last night in the booklet that they sent.  God bless him, he is still really worried about me going through IVF.  I have told him all about you Lou and how you are finding it really not that bad at all!  I don't think it helped that when we had a consultation after our last failed IUI, the doctor told us, that IVF is much more of an emotional rollercoaster and that there are even bigger ups and downs!  As I explained to DH, I feel down anyway that I am not getting PG so I think this is our only option!

Anyway, sorry about my ramblings, love to you all

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - hope you are all well xxx

I don't really have time to be on here as I was off work yesterday (not too well over the weekend_ so I have got loads of work to catch up on!!!  But I just cant get my head around any of it... DH has been for his "Swim up Test" today so I am hoping we will know by next week the results.  If these results are not good then thats IUI over for us   we will then have to make the decission on being put on the list for ICSI.  But I really must stay     as you never know the results maybe ok.

Lou - glad to hear you are ok xx
Julie - Hi lovely, we are trying out our tent this weekend hopefully the weather will be ok x
Sal, Nix, Goodluck, Twinkle, Harriet, Bee and all you other lovely ladies a BIG HI xxx

Love Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy yes I agree it means things are working xxx


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi all, sorry I have not been around but it has been busy at work and MIL has been here for the past 5 days too! 

Lou glad to see that things are going well with you  

Nicksy good luck with your GP.  You expressed my feelings exactly about IUI/IVF.  I just see it as the next stage and something that will just need to be coped with.  After all the yrs we have been TTC I am willing to try anything however emotional/painful!  

Kathryn, good luck with DH’s test!  

A big hello to all the others  

The news in the daffodil camp is that I have over stimulated on the Clomid and produced too many eggs.   On Day 9 I have 5 eggs 15mm and above. They only do IUI if I have three. Problem is that there are at least 5 other eggs below that that could grow and be released by Friday too. Looks unlikely that this cycle will go ahead, rescan on Thursday. What a waste of drugs and eggs!      

Does anyone know how to suppress egg growth?  I know its not something that usually gets asked on this thread but I thought someone may have some wild ideas. 

I have been told to not have sex under any circumstances.  Have any of you over produced eggs and went on to do the deed?  Is it just too risky?  DH’s sperm is weak and not many swim so the chances of fertilisation are pretty low anyway…….


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gilly - sorry to hear you have too many eggs - typical!! sorry I dont know how to slow their growth down but Im sure someone on here will


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Gilly, 

My DH asked this question about abstaining from BMS with over stimulation (not that we have ever been in this predicament).  he basically quoted the story of that Mandy Allwood (I think that was her name) who went against this advice and had BMS during an over stimulated IUI cycle and ended up pregnant with 8 babies.  She again went against the advice of getting rid of some of the babies and ended up losing them all.  I think this would rarely happen, but they obviously have to say this to you to cover themselves!

Not sure if this is right, but this is what my cons told us!!

Hi Kat - how are you hun?  Hope your DH little swimmers turn out ok!

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Gilly, I have just googled Mandy Allwood and yes it appears that the story is right and they gave her the option of reducing the babies to twins to give them a chance but she refused - I can understand that this must have been a heartbreaking decision for her but it might have resulted in a much happier ending!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I'm not too bad just feeling a little weak today - had a stomach upset over the weekend and not really fancying any food right now!! never mind perhaps I'll loose a few pounds.    How you feeling lovely and new on the ES xx


----------



## Greyhounds

Nicksy, it is a very sobering story....I'm afraid that I could not bring myself to terminate a life let alone several.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Gilly - that is awful for you that your cycle might be cancelled. Its typical isn't it - either too many eggs or not enough. I personally have never been in the situation so can't advise you. But I wonder how many women have BMS anyway??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly sorry to read about you having too many eggs, can you not transfer to IVF?  Seems such a shame and waste of time


----------



## Greyhounds

Thank you all. 

We are doing it through the NHS and our hospital does not do IVF.  We would have to get transferred to the Hammersmith and then the PCT would have to stump up the cash etc.. Needless to say its not going to happen by Friday! I am also concerned about going private as I think that would prevent us from having our two free IVF cycles from Jan.  

In a moment of madness I called a private fertility clinic but the embryologist said that there was not point in freezing just eggs if there was no actual medical reason for it (i.e. cancer).  He also said that at day 9 it was to late too convert the cycle into full on IVF anyway.  I did think about calling Create (natural IVF) but then came to my senses in that I cannot take time off work to give the treatment, however mild, its best chance to work whilst I am working my notice and I start a new job on the 11th August.  I also thought about donating the eggs but I think I have to go through screening programmes etc.. and whilst I have had them all done as part of IUI, a private clinic would probably want to do their own.  Unfortunately its not like donating blood. 

Going to see SATC with a friend tonight.  Is it good?  Will it cheer me up  or will I burst into tears when I see Charlotte fall pregnant?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Lou – Hello honey.  .  Sorry to hear you are feeling those ovaries, but what a great reason to!  Lots of lovely big juicy follies full of eggs.  Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.  

Bee – Ok, so you didn’t get to stalk the postman, but I guess you got to stalk the delivery guy for DH’s phone instead. .  I got all my ironing done …. Finished about 10pm. 

Harriet – Glad to hear you are feeling better, even though you have your AF.  Wow – only next week till your appointment.

Nicksy – Hope you manage to get your blood tests sorted out honey.  Bless your DH for being so protective over you going through IVF.  It’s lovely to have Lou around to support you though.  Totally agree about Mo … he was horrible to Mikey last night.  It must be scary enough being unable to see without people standing so close to you saying threatening things.  Really hope he’s out this week.

Kat – Hello hun.  .  Sorry to hear you’ve had a tummy bug – there are so many of those around at the moment.  Hope that DH’s test went ok, and that it’s not long before you have your results.  Hope that the weather is kind to you this weekend …. We go away next Fri & I’m really excited.

Gillydaffodil – Hello hun.  Sorry to hear you’ve got too many eggs this month –  that some of them stop growing and the other little ones don’t grow at all, so you can still go ahead.  Lots of luck for the scan on Thursday & hope you enjoyed SATC.

AAM – Well that’s my last day at work for 19 days.  Really excited to get some time away from home, but we don’t go till next Fri.  Just hoping I’m ok not having the usual routines and distractions.  Hope to catch up during the day tomorrow.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## goodluck6

I am having problems with the whole process and am so frustrated
Yesterday we went for our first consultation at Southampton Princess Anne hospital and were told to bring a diary to schedule treatment for IUI.  Got there and were told they needed to repeat some tests as theres were better and we would then have to see a consultant to recommend treatment - in November!!! We were then told that they don't even offer IUI there and would have to be referred elsewhere by which point our tests may be out of date.  The icing on the cake was that we were then told we wouldn't be funded on NHS anyway as the starting age is 37 (I am 30)

I am so frustrated with this whole process and the information I am getting.  I was led to believe by GP and hospital we were going for treatment on NHS and had hoped we could start soon.  Now we have to find the money to pay for it with no guarantees although we both have private health care which excludes it for some reason and find a clinic which again is going to take some time (does anyone know how long does it take to get your first appointment and then start treatment if all tests are already done?)

I am sorry to rant and I know a lot of you may have experienced this but I just feel its all so unfair and the lack of information and consideration for your emotional health is unprofessional at best and negligent at worse!


----------



## Bekie

Good morning ladies 

Goodluck - I am so sorry your appointment didnt go well   I dont have much advice but if your looking at going private because of the funding issues then you can probably get an appointment within around 4 weeks i think and then they will probably want to do their own tests as each clinic usually do.  You can try and fight the funding issue as guidlines state that everyone should be entitled to NHS treatment and that some PCT's are using age/previous family etc to deny treatment.  You can write to your PCT and appeal the decision on funding but again this takes time.

I really hope you manage to find a way forward hun  

Julie - A holiday dounds lovely and will probably do you the world of good too! I am sure with the build up to the holiday and scholl holidays you'd be able to fill your days so that you dont notice your normal routine and distractions arent there hun   DH's phone didnt arrive after all but i did get to stalk the postman today    Shame all i got was a letter from SKy lol

Gilly - I am so sorry your cycle has been cancelled hun   I dont have any advice i am afraid but wanted to offer  

Kat -   DH's SA comes back with good results hun and then you can get started on your IUI soon  

Hello to everyone else this morning 

Bekie


----------



## Leicesterlou

all 

Gilly sorry you cannot convert but try to stay   and think you will be better prepared next time   

Julie 19 days off   your holiday will be here before you know it hun   I will be your distraction until you go with my      

Goodluck - sorry to hear about your appt.  We are private and got an appt in 2 weeks, I think they may want to do their own tests but sometimes they are happy to just get your GP notes as long as the tests haven't been done too long ago.  I tried to appeal against the local PCT but didnt' get anywhere but it is definately worth a try    

Hey Bee  did the iphone turn up?

Morning to everybody else


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all xx

Goodluck - I am having IUI on the NHS (hopefully) and I'm 32!!! so I have no idea where have they got that you need to be 37??  and I know that different hospital have different procedures but thats a bit much.  Can you be referred to another?  

Lou - Morning lovely hope you are OK.

Julie - I bet you cant wait for your hols next week hopefully you will have gorgeous weather  

Bee - Morning lovely lady got any nice plans for this weekend?

Morning to everyone else xxx

Love Kat x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies 

Lou - What time is your scan then honey?  Was hoping to log on and find out how it had all gone.  Bless you for offering to distract me with your 's.  Think I might take DD down to Street (Clarkes Village) to get her school shoes one day next week.  As long as the weather is good, I'm sure we can come up with some things.  Not long now till your holly-bobs either.  

Kat - Morning hun.  Definitely getting into holiday mode - bought a massive bottle of water to take away next week and saw a friend who's off camping this weekend so we were chatting away about it.  Just need to get all the kit down to check it over.

Goodluck - It does seem to vary from area to area.  We had to go private because we had DD and I'm 37, and we had an appt within just a few weeks, although the tests were all done previously at the same hospital by the same Consultant under the NHS.  Lots of luck with everything.

Bee - I'm stalking my postman as well now - I'm desparate for DD's innoculations appt to come through for next Monday.  Only got the credit card bill today.  .  Sorry to hear your DH's phone didn't show - it's sooooo frustrating waiting in for things to show up.

Hello to everyone else.

Well, DD has her nursery leaving party today, but she's going again Fri and will go back in August until School starts.  They are doing face painting and playing games, with a party tea after so she'll be having a great time.  I've dashed around doing laundry/grocery shopping etc, and need to pop to her school to drop off a letter and pick up her fleece.  Thinking I might get the car washed this afternoon because it's filthy - we have a housemartins nest on the side of the house.

It's lovely and   here today - long may it last.  Hope everyone is having a lovely  day.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie I had my scan this morning everything fine just need my follies to grow ready for next Wednesday, still can't believe EC is next week  

Oh face painting I love that last year went away with friends and the reps were painting faces round the pool and I had mine done, such a child at heart you see


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Lovely to hear your scan went ok .... lots of water and permanent glued wheatbag on your tum then honey.  I am soooooo excited for you honey at the moment.  It's going to be so weird having a week away from FF next week, but I shall still be thinking lots about you and saying lots of  for that BFP you so really deserve.  What did you have your face painted as?  I bet DD chooses something like a tiger or a lion.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I had a tiger so it was all orange and yellow with lot of stripes on it ha ha

Thanks for the thoughts and   I know what you mean when I go on  i am going to miss this place so much


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Hope you are all ok!

Well I went to the GP this morning and he filled out all the forms for me to be referred to Care Manchester and I also need to go for a blood test on FRiday or Monday (depending on when AF arrives) to take my FSH levels.  I have however had a bit of a result and just seen on the internet that my current hospital now do IVF egg sharing.  I have left a message for the Fertility Nurse to give me a call to go through it, but this would be a much better option as they obviously know me there and hopefully I wouldn't need to have as many tests done again. Plus Care at Manchester is about an hours drive away!  I am keeping all my options open at the moment!!

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy thats great news hope the Nurse rings back soon with good news


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat when does your DH do his thing thisk week isn't it?  Also what did you think of Mamma Mia?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - That's great news honey - lovely to be able to stay where you are used to.  

Lou - I'm fairly sure that DD will have a tiger's face too .... she never wants girly butterflies or cats or anything.  

I've got to share this .... just walked to DD's school to get her fleece/post letters etc, and on the way back I saw this large pg bump poking out from behind a tree, where the person had stopped for a minute.  I was just feeling myself go all tense, when the person moved ..... it was a man with a big beer belly.  .  Needless to sense the tension stopped, and it was all I could do not to laugh as I walked past him.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie sorry but that is so funny


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies.....just a flying visit....I hope you are all well.  It is nice to see everyone is feeling more positive....long may it continue    

Lou - Glad your scan went well and good luck for next wednesday...sounds like you are doing just fine  

Julie - hope you enjoy your lovely holiday and time off with DD.  Your story about the man & his bump made me laugh  

Kat - glad your DH got his test done -   goodluck for good results.

Nicksy - that is great news that your exsiting clinic has started to do egg sharing - it will be so much easier for you if you can stay with them.  I hope they call back and say it is ok.

Everyone else - hi & hope you are ok.

AAM:  we had our 20 week scan yesterday...all was fine and we found out that it is two boys....we took DD with us and she started to cry as she wanted a girl but then she soon cheered up & asked in a very loud voice where the pictures of the willies were  !  Now I have to have scans every four weeks and also concultant visits at the same time too so they can make sure both babies are growing well....both were a good size on yesterday's scan so that was good news too....it all made for a wonderful 8th Wedding Anniversary.

Anyway must go as food is calling.....I must admit I made the mistake of going in to Morrisons for some salad & my eyes became bigger than my belly...I came away with a large salad, chocolate milkshake, yoghurt, 4 apples, some pineapple, a snickers & some mini scotch eggs.....I just could not resist  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda I love your scan photo, and so glad they are both well, boys your poor DD I totally understand I guess at her age she hates boys doesn't she but they will look after her when she is older.  I too have over indulged I have had egg sandwiches which I brought from home, but then bought a can of lilt from the sandwich van and ended up with crisps and mars bar and they have all gone


----------



## amandalofi

yes - DD says that she does not like boys toys but I said that at least it will mean that she does not have to share a bedroom with anyone so she is lucky.  She is fine today and we have left her thinking about what toy she could get for them when they are born.  We will get her something from the babies when they arrive so she does not feel left out too....

Lilt?  I did not know they still do that...I'd love some.  Still ploughing through my salad & I gave some of my mini scotch eggs to DH (He works in the same office as me, but separate departments.

we must be having a "hungry day" today


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah that's a good idea to buy her something from the babies, bless she will start to feel very important.  Yes I agree a hungry day, aren't you good sharing with Dh I don't think I would even if he was in the same building


----------



## amandalofi

it was abox of 12 mini eggs...and I could not bring myself to eat them all...they would have gone to waste otherwise...I definately would have been a great big   if I had eaten them all


----------



## Leicesterlou

12 mini eggs yes maybe that would be    of me   

Amanda your 2 boys


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - he went yesterday so we are just waiting and   now that everything is ok.
Amanada - two boys how wonderful you must be over the moon  


I think I'm going to sit in the park for my lunch what a beautiful day xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat sending you lots of      when will you get the results then?  God wish we had a park near work I could go and sit in for lunch instead of being stuck in this office, do you know we have air conditioning but we don't have it on as one the women says it keeps making her sneeze so its like a sweat box in here today


----------



## Nix76

Amanda - congrats on your twinnie boys!  You much be so happy and what a fab anniversary gift !!

How's everyone doing today ?

I agree it's a hungry day today - I've just demolished a massive chicken & mozzarella panini and crisps, stuffed now !

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nix, how are you??


----------



## Nix76

I'm good thanks Lou.  Trying not to focus on 2WW right now and just pretend it's not happening and it seems to be working - I feel soooo much more relaxed than previous times!  Be far too early for anything to be going on anyway - was only basted last Friday.

I was telling DH about you and your 17 follies last night and he was stunned !  He couldn't work out how I only ever have 1 or 2 at most and you have 17 "knocking about in there" (his words!).  Think it must have really freaked him out cos randomly during the evening he would just be sitting there and suddenly say "17!!!  really ??"  LOL !  Bless him   

How're you feeling ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless him, what dose of Puregon were you on and don't forget you didn't downregulate everything    Tell him about how I am starting to feel the 17!!!! that will make him squirm     So glad you are feeling relaxed about the whole thing as you say too early for any signs so no point looking for them.  I am fine, starting to feel tired and can feel my ovaries now, not panful just heavy feeling low down but I am happy to be feeling this as its a good sign, I have decided to take Tuesday off before EC too relax and prepare myself but actually feeling very    about it all


----------



## Nix76

Yep, I explained the d/regging part and higher dose of puregon but it still blew his little mind !  

You should be feeling positive hun, you've responded fantastically well so have every reason to stay    I really hope this is your time !!!

Good idea to take day before EC off I think - can your DH take the day off too ?  A nice lunch somewhere sounds in order to me, followed by an evening on the sofa with a DVD !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Doubt it with Dh as he is self employed and is having EC day off to look after me, to be honest I will be fine at home will probably tidy around, do some ready have a nice bath and just generally relax and sometimes its better doing that alone isn't it


----------



## Nix76

yes.  especially if your DH is anything like mine who would be following me around all day going "what you doing?"  and generally being annoying!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Exactly, the time is going to fly I know it, it has already and I intend on doing some packing at the weekend plus I have a wedding on Saturday and then last scan Monday and last day at work so all busy busy


----------



## Nix76

So much happening for you all at once! Very exciting.

I'm at a wedding too on Saturday - hope the weather stays nice.  It's gorgeous in London today!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes lets hope we get lots of , it is warm here in Leicester kind of muggy but no sunshine


----------



## Bekie

Lots of   to catch up on  

Nix - I had to laugh at your DH   My DH would be the same too  

Lou - Having the day off before EC sounds good, looks like you have a very relaxing day planned and i agree i wouldnt want my DH with my whilst i was doing all that  

Amanda - Congrats on your twin boys what wonderful news... cant really ask for a better anniversary gift than that     at DD though i am sure she'll love having brothers when she is older   My DH and his sister get on far better than my sisters and I do  

Definitely having a hungry day today  

Will catch up a bit later as i need to go and put the lunch pots away

Bekie


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Having a bit of a hectic day today so no personals sorry . I just wanted to say hello  .

Its my wedding anniversary today (3 years) and as well as working i have been preparing an anniversary meal - its a really lardy one too are you ready! Slow cooked lamb with dauphinose potatoes followed by white chocolate and strawberry cheescake. I am expecting to feel quite sick later! 

I also had to go into central london for more blood tests (AMH and inhibin B) not sure what the last one indicates. Anyway this is what the chinese woman recommended so who am i to argue! It wouldn't have been so bad but i live in hertfordshire so it was a 2 hour round trip for a 5 min blood draw   - the things we do.  I am praying that the tests are good news!

Must dash now - have to pop into the office in a while 

See ya


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet, hope your bloods come back with good news


----------



## Harriet_LF

ahh thanks lou. can't believe its been 3 years already


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's because you have been enjoying your married life hun, mine is 5 years on 2nd Aug and it feels like yesterday


----------



## Kathryne

Happy Anniversary Harriet - hope your meal goes well xx

Lou - hopefully we will have the results soon I just   everything will be ok.

Hi Nix - hope you are ok lovely x


----------



## Bekie

Hi ladies... i have some news...

I've been feeling very odd lately so i did a test tonight, even though AF isnt due until friday and there was a feint line...   I'm really shocked and shaking especially after last time when we had a m/c i so depserately dont want to go through that again, and to be fair i am not entirely sure i believe its true yet, but as they say a line is a line.  I'm going to do another test tomorrow morning a clearblue digital just to see.

Will update with personals later but DH and i are off to asda for another test.

Bekie


----------



## Nicksy

Congratulations Bekie and DH - I am absolutely made up for you!!

           

Woohoo - some lovely news on our board!!!

Lots of love

Nic

xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Congratulations Bekie and DH    

Twinkle


----------



## thinkpositive

Twinkle2008 said:


> Congratulations Bekie and DH
> 
> Twinkle


----------



## thinkpositive

hi girls we did the IUI on Monday, the test is on 6th of August.

I am very worried cause the doc founf free fluid in the uterus. Does anyone have experience on that?

thanks.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Bee: Congratulations to you, I will be    that you have another BFP this morning.

Lou: How are you feeling today? The countdown to EC really has started now only 6 days to go! You can start counting in sleeps soon. The main thing is you have all that time off work!!!

Thinkpositive: Good luck with your IUI, the fluid could just be cervical mucus but i'm sure some of the others could advise you.

Kat: Have you got your results back yet?

Amanda: Congratulations on your twin boys thats wonderful news

Nix: Good luck with your 2WW and well done for not getting too stressed out

AAM: Well my anniversary meal went well, we ate so much we felt sick! Nothing else much to report

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee a line is a line hun,               

Harriet morning hun, yes not long now, starting to get quite uncomfotable and so taking Tuesday off next week before EC, just hope my follies have a nice growth spurt ready for tomorrow's scan       

Thinkpositive congrats on being PUPO, can't help with the free fluid but did your doc seem worried, if not don't you worry about it and try to enjoy being PUPO


----------



## goodluck6

Thanks for the info yesterday girls - I was just getting a bit down about being messed around on the NHS - sorry to moan but it helps knowing someone in listening

Anyway, we are now going private at the Wessex Fertility Clinic anyone know of it?  We have an appointment on 6th August and if everything is ok we can start the week after so its all systems go.  The nurse told me that IUI rates of success are only approx 11% - as its cheaper is it worth doing it first rather than IVF?  My DH's army of swimmers of slightly on the low side (10 mils) I am ok.  I am worried that as its the numbers IUI may not be the best course of action - what do you think

Congrats on your positive result and good luck to everyone else!  i am sure we will all get there in the end 

xx


----------



## Nix76

Congrats on your BFP Bee !!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

goodluck6 said:


> Thanks for the info yesterday girls - I was just getting a bit down about being messed around on the NHS - sorry to moan but it helps knowing someone in listening
> 
> Anyway, we are now going private at the Wessex Fertility Clinic anyone know of it? We have an appointment on 6th August and if everything is ok we can start the week after so its all systems go.  The nurse told me that IUI rates of success are only approx 11% - as its cheaper is it worth doing it first rather than IVF? My DH's army of swimmers of slightly on the low side (10 mils) I am ok. I am worried that as its the numbers IUI may not be the best course of action - what do you think
> 
> Congrats on your positive result and good luck to everyone else! i am sure we will all get there in the end
> 
> xx


Goodluck is your DH taking vits they should boost his 

Hey Nix how are you honey?


----------



## Nix76

Morning Lou,

I'm fine thanks hun.  Felt awful last night - had really bad bloating (tummy was HUGE!) and felt sooo sick.  Sent myself to bed at 9.30 with no dinner!  All normal again this morning though.

How's you ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am fine my tummy is too feeling rather large and my ovaries are getting uncomfortable, I too went to bed around 9.30pm god we are like old women aren't we, I hope yours is a good sign


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Bekie - Congratulation lovely was amazing news  
Lou - All the very best for your scan tomorrow, I'm not surprised your tummy is swollen what with all those lovely little follies xx
Nix - Hope you are ok this morning xx
Harriet - Morning lovely lady, I will ring the clinic today and see if by chance DH results are back   

Morning to everyone else hope the  sun is shinning with you 

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat what time are you ringing the clinic, god I can't wait to find out so you can start planning tx


----------



## Kathryne

I know Lou I have been farily good and not worrying about it as really its out of my hands but today I am getting a little nervous.  I rang them just now but the sister in charge is in clinic until mid day so i will ring them back 1ish!!! oh I   everything will be ok.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kat I am nervous for you honey, right I will pop out for lunch early so I am back and can be here when you find out


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Lou you are so lovely - thanks


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I am genuinely excited to hear how its gone hun


----------



## Greyhounds

Bee that is wonderful!!!! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way  

Kathryn, not long to go until 1pm and I hope the results arereally good - stop staring at the phone - that's what I do!! 

Lou, good luck with your scan, so pleased you have so many follies for EC next week  

Amanda great to hear that the twin boys are doing well. 

Nix hope the bloating goes down and you are feeling more comfortable. 

Julie how are you?

Goodluck sorry I cannot help with the clinic, hope someone comes along with more information.  Have you tried the clinic boards?

Hello to all  may have missed!!!

Scan at 12pm today, if its a definite cancellation of this cycle I'll ask if they can discount it from my 3 free NHS ones and I can do 2 on injections instead of Clomid.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gilly - good tip I will stop staring   

I think its a good idea to see if they will discount it from your NHS cycles - you can only ask!!

xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well on this lovely sunny day  

Bee -   on your   - are you going to get an early scan? I have my fingers crossed for you.

Lou - hope you are bearing up with your swollen tummy.....6 days to go    

Kat - hope the results are good & you can get on with your treatment planning  

Gilly - hope you can talk them in to letting you have a discount if your treatment is definately cancelled.

Goodluck - as Lou said - have you got DH on some vits?  My DH did not have a good reulst and we only had 10 mil for our first IUI (with 4 mil put back).  For our second IUI I got DH to take a multi vit & zinc and we had 20 mil with 10 mil put back.  That cycle worked for us....with double results too  

Nix - hope you feel better today.

Harriet - glad you had a nice anniversary.

Nothing much to report from me apart from having an offer on our house which we have accepted & an offer accepted on the house we want to buy.  It should be a nice short chain and if things go to plan we should be moving in September which will give us plenty of time before the twins arrive as we need the extra space! 
Anyway must dash...food is calling, although I am not being so much of a piggy today.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda good news about your house, I am fine counting the days now, just whizzing into town to put cheque into the bank and ended up buying a lovely pink handbag for the wedding on Saturday, but I can use it for holiday too.

Kat any news yet, I am back and waiting


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - No news yet....I did ring and the sister said she would ring the dept and get back to me - might ring them back!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Come on Kat's phone ring with good news


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - loved your phones

Kat -


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Amanda I must say I love your rings      and your little man with his fingers crossed


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Lou & Amanda for your beautiful messages.  
The sister just and and said that she had got through to the dept and had to leave a voice message.   she said she is in until 4pm so hopefully they will call her back.  I just wish I knew sorry if it sounds like I'm moaning but this is totally out of my control


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat we understand honey, been there done that waiting for these  results, it will all be fine


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - that website you found is cool....I love it as I can not always find a little picture or icon to describe what I want to say.....I am converted  

Kat - it is very frustrating isn't it....I hope the time flies for you until the Sister calls you back


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda it is a good website isn't it, has so many pics etc, god its muggy today isn't it


----------



## Greyhounds

Kat, like you said there is nothing you can do but I really hope they call with the results soon. 

Amanda  on the house sale/purchase.  Wish ours was like that.  The house has been on the market for 4 weeks and has had only 3 viewings. We have also heard that our tenants are moving out so its a race to find tenants or sell it ASAP.  Means we have to cover the mortgage for a month though (ouch!)

Had the scan at lunchtime.  5 eggs above 15mm and a 6th lurking at 14mm so it means that this cycle is cancelled.  Apparently they automatically discount this one from my quota (3 NHS ones) and will offer another one  . They will scan me when AF arrives in two weeks time to check that everything has settled down.  They may start me on 25mg of Clomid (half my usual dose) on that cycle or wait until the next.  On the 13th August we also have our catch up with the consultant and possibly start the referral for IVF at the Hammersmith so its going to be all go whilst we are doing our last two cycles at UCH. I also start my new job on the 11th August!

Interestingly the doctor who scanned me said that it was unusual to have such a reaction to Clomid the second time round given that I was fine during the first cycle.  She also said it is likely that I have irregular cycles in terms of my ovulation and that sometimes I ovulate too much and other times nothing at all and that could be why it has varied with the Clomid. She did say that this is more likely on older women with short cycles and low ovarian reserves.  However, she confirmed that I have short cycles but all my blood tests have shown I have a good ovarian reserve.  Who knows.  I’ll ask the consultant when we see her in two weeks time. 

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gilly - sorry to hear about the treatment being cancelled but good news about them offering you another on on the NHS.  Im sure you will be ok next time   

Lou - Do you have to register to download the graphics off that webiste? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly Sorry you've had your cycle cancelled but good your sounding positive about it all, think of it as a trial run, you are going to be busy very soon with everything that is happening but it will keep your mind occupied   

Kat no you don't have to sign up hun xxx


----------



## Greyhounds

I am feeling quite positive actually.  To have a further chance is good and it does mean that they will keep a close eye on me.  They don't want to do IUI on injections if they can help it (don't know why) so at least they are cutting my dose of Clomid and they will take it from there.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly, they won't want to do IUI on injections because your likely to get the same outcome    Glad your


----------



## Greyhounds

I see!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

I think I've missed most of you now, but couldn't bear to read everyone's post and not post myself.

BIG, BIG apologies for the lack of personals, but I need to get DD's dinner cooking.  We are off out for my friend's b'day meal tonight, and I still need to shower and shower her too.

Couldn't bear not to say a MASSIVE  to Bee though .... that is the MOST FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!  I am all  for you and  too.  What will you do with all the spare time you have when you used to be stalking the postman .  Try not get to worry too much my lovely and take care of yourself.

Lots of love & hugs to everyone else & I hope I get more time to catch up tomorrow.

Julie
XXXXX


----------



## sprinkle

hi all!

i'm back from my few days in Spain. I haven't had time to read through everyone's news and whereabouts but hope everything is all going well for everyone.

My AF didn't turn up yet so I've spoken to my Dr at LFC and she's told me to wait until middle of next week, if it hasn't come we'll do a scan and if the lining is thick enough they can give me something to make me bleed.  But she told me not to worry at all, BIG relief!!

Anyway ladies I've got lots of reading to do to catch up on all the news...

Sprinkle (with a little suntan  )

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Bee just saw your fabulous news!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all just a quick one as I have to do some training at 9.30am, follies growing nicely I have 11 that are 14mm or above with the biggest being 22mm and the rest are 9/10mm so may well catch up by Wednesday and my womb lining is 10.5mm so all good news, catch up with you all later


----------



## sprinkle

Morning

Lou that sounds like you have a fabulous collection of follies, yay!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I am happy so if I get 11 eggs thats six for me and 5 for the recipient which is not bad should get some good embies from that hey


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Lou - great news about your little follies - not lon now only 5 days  
Sprinkle - morning lovely, got any plans for this weekend?

Hi to everyone else and Happy Friday   

Love Kat x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Lou: Congrats on your scan results it sounds like you have a great collection of follies going on there

Sprinkle: I hope you had a nice trip. Thats good news about your AF, hopefully she'll come of her own accord now she has a deadline!

Bee: Anymore news on your 2nd HPT?

Gilly: Sorry about your failed cycle but looking on the bright side at least you respond to medication!

Hello to everyone else - nearly at the weekend - hoorah!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hay Kat did you hear about your swim up results?

Harriet how are you, how is the chinese tea going any side effects yet?


----------



## Kathryne

No Lou not yet   never mind best things come to those who wait......so they say!
Morning Harriet hope you are ok x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I am sure it will all be fine


----------



## sprinkle

Kat - My fingers are crossed you guys will hear the good news today.  

Harriet - I've given up hoping she's going to turn up on her own. Bring on the weekend!!

Lou - 6 for you and 5 for the recipent sounds truly amazing.  
On my backlog of reading I think you asked about my puregon and it being in the fridge - I travelled with it in my hand luggage as my Dr said it can be kept at room temperature, and as soon as we arrived it went straight back into the fridge!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right Sprinkle I did wonder about the Puregon.  So how was Spain?


----------



## Harriet_LF

The chinese tea is going ok, the one i have to boil up is sooo disgusting and i don't think i'll ever get used to it. I have noticed subtle changes. I have to measure my temperature every morning and my temperature has altered since i've been drinking the tea, it is more stable whereas in the past it went up and down really erratically. My period has also been different -tmi but it is more like it was a few years ago. Of recent times my period has been shorter and lighter with no pain. So i am feeling quite hopeful really


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet, so I am right in thinking your AF is heavier, that my SIL says is always a very good sign


----------



## sprinkle

Spain was lovely, really sunny and not at all busy which is sort of how I like it! It wasn't much fun being in a bikini though. Definitely going to start exercising and eating less naughty things now.

Harriet, I am so impressed with your chinese teas. It's great they're making a difference and that you can see it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle glad you enjoyed it, I will also be   about putting my bikini on but sod it I am there to enjoy my hols worry about it when I get back or maybe not if I get my BFP


----------



## sprinkle

that would be the best excuse ever to not have to worry about it for 9months!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Exactly Sprinkle, any ideas when basting is likely to be?


----------



## sprinkle

not really sure, if AF doesnt turn up... I'm going for a scan on Weds, and if my lining is thick enough they'll give me something to bring on bleeding, and then im taking 50u of puregon days 3, 5 and 7. so i guess still not for another 2 weeks at least.


----------



## sprinkle

i know you can't plan these things... but that was so not the plan!!!!
I should have been on my 2ww by now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle things never seem to go to plan with this tx larky do they, I was planning to be on my 2ww last week of June, these things are sent to try us


----------



## sprinkle

i know, but i dont mind as long as I get my BFP in the end


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Lou - yes thats right. I think the chinese way of thinking is that the heavier the period the cleaner the whole area is to start the cycle again. Anyway if thats a load of old mumbo jumbo i'm seeing the traditional doctor next week


----------



## sprinkle

im off for cooking lessons at my MIL!!!!
Be back this afternoon
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have fun Sprinkle.

Harriet yes that sounds like my SIL's theory

I am off out for an indian in a mo with work friend as its her birthday next week and she will be away, so catch you all later x


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - just catching up.

Lou - great news on the follies.

Kat - you are being very patient waiting for that Sister to call back. I hope she calls you before the weekend.

Everyone else hi - hope you are ok and not too hot. Enjoy the weekend 

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Amanda love your sun


----------



## amandalofi

unfortunatley it has clouded over here now, so not so sunny.  Did you enjoy your lunch?

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - I did try to ring the clinic but unfortunately the sister that has been dealing with us is off until Monday, so prob wont find out until early next week. Never mind its Friday.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda the indian was lovely had poppadoms and then mushroom rice and lamb rogan josh    

Kat shame about not finding out until next week but remember good things come to those who wait  

Plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## Harriet_LF

ahhh Kat you are so patient and chirpy - bless you


----------



## Harriet_LF

I am going out for dinner for my anniversary, we are going to the boxwood cafe in london am very excited! Then on Sunday I have to go and see my cousin's baby - YES another one!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah how sweet I hope you have a nice anniversary.  It is my 5th a week tomorrow and not sure what DH has planned but on the calendar it says give Louise a special day.  Poor you going to see another baby


----------



## Kathryne

Well Im going away for the weekend my in laws have a caravan down the gower so we are visiting them. Hopefully the weather will be ok.  Just checked BBC weather and its looking good.  

Happy Anniversary Harriet hope you have a fab meal.


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon girlies, 

Kat - sorry that the results are taking a while to come through - hopefully you will hear on Monday!

Lou - glad you enjoyed your indian - not long now hun!

Harriet - congrats on your wedding anniversary - hope that you have a lovely meal - are you hoping to spot Gordon??  

Sprinkle - glad you had a nice break away in Spain - I can't wait for my holiday.

Amanda - Hi honey - are are you?

Hi to everyone else that I have missed.

Well I heard back from the nurse at the hospital where we had previous treatment and she is arranging for an appointment for us to see the consultant to discuss egg share. 

My AF was due yesterday - still no sign of it   I am pretty regular so not sure where it could be!!  I have got slightly sore boobs and am feeling very very ratty!  I have not done a HPT as for one, I haven't got any and for two, I am sick of doing them and getting my hopes up only to see them come crashing down when there is only one line  

Hope you are all ok on this beautiful Friday!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy AF can be very cruel to us can't she   hope she shows soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

BOO!  I'm here!  

Big apologies for yesterday's excuse of a post.  I expected to be back mid pm, but didn't get back till about 4pm, then had to run round like a mad thing getting stuff done.

Lou - Great news about those follies & your lining too.  I am SO glad that there are enough eggs for you as well as your egg sharer.  .  What are you up to this weekend my lovely?  We went out for an Indian last night - it was really yummy.

Kat - Sorry to hear you won't get your results till after the weekend, but like you said good things come to those who wait.  Hope you have a fab time on the Gower this weekend.

Sprinkle - Glad you enjoyed your hols hun.

Amanda - Love the sun.

Bee - Hope you are ok today hun?  Still recovering from the shock I expect.  Take care.

Nicksy - Hope that appointment comes through quickly honey so you can start planning things (as much as ladies having tx can plan anything that is).

Harriet - Happy Anniversary my lovely & I hope you have a lovely meal.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies .

AAM - Well, I had a lovely day in the end yesterday.  DD woke up complaining of chest pains and although I didn't show it I was freaking out.  Managed to get an emergency doc's appt for her, and they think it's her asthma so she now has a preventer to take twice a day as well as her reliever.  We had put together a picnic to have after the Doc's and visiting the library/shopping and planned to go to the park for it.  A friend texted to ask if we fancied meeting for a picnic and a paddle at the park, so we joined her and then 2 other friends came along as well.  We all had a fab time - DD was paddling in her pants and so were most of her friends.  Today, she's at nursery and I nipped over to Salisbury to return some bits to Next.  I popped into work quickly on the way home to have lunch with a work colleague.

As for the weekend - we need to get our camping stuff out/down tomomorrow and go through it all, plus do some general chores.  Sunday we are planning to go to Clarks Village at Street as DH needs some new shoes for work and we need to get DD some school shoes.

Hope everyone has some nice things planned to look forward to.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, so glad you had a nice day and glad DD is ok.  I have a wedding to go to tomorrow, looking forward to that but if I get too tired will be sneaking home    SO BB who is going do you think?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou  .  I'm just watching catch up from last night as I missed it.  I wonder if it will be Darnell or Mo?  Just don't think it will be Bex, but I might well be wrong - just think her snogging Luke will make people keep her in (the cynic in me wonders if that is why she is doing it).  What do you think?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think she is doing it for effect, she isnt daft is she


----------



## Julie Wilts

She sure is .... so who do you think will be off then?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not sure I thought Mo but he did really good on that task so not sure now.  Anyway must dash I have got to go and help decorate the room for the wedding reception tomorrow, have a fab weekend xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Lou - have a good weekend 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bye Lou - Have a great weekend.  Hope the weather is lovely for the wedding.  Take care.


----------



## sprinkle

Good morning!
Not sure if anyone is around today, it is Saturday after all. Bur just wanted to pop in and say hello.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Sprinkle
xxx

 

PS, still no


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello all,

Sprinkle i'm on a count down till my next AF shows to be able to start treatment again, goodness knows how you must be feeling waiting this long 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

hi Twinkle  

When is your AF due?! My poor DH.. every day I tell him I think it's coming 'tomorrow', he just now nods his head and says ok darling! 

It really is lovely and sunny today.  If only we had a garden then we could have a BBQ, my favourite!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Sprinkle

Im currently on day 13 so just under half way, i was having a lovely day went shopping with DH, on way back had to pop into mums, went to get back in the car and the clutch has gone on it, only had it repaired on thursday!!!!!! Cant get in touch with the garage, the day is getting worse by the minute supposse to be picking DH up from work at 12.30am no public transport, now off to beg MIL 

Twinkle


----------



## lorsm

Hi,

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place as  I am a newbie but here goes!!

We are going to go through our third round of IUI on Monday morning at 11:30am.  I've been told to take the ovulation stimulating drug Pregnyl this evening (ie Sat night) and then tomorrow is drug free and I get the IUI on Monday.

I'm concerned that the timing is out as with our last two IUIs I had to take the Pregnyl dose the day before the IUI.  Mind you the last two failed so that's probably of no consequence!!

Anyone else any ideas on the timings?

Would love to hear what you think.
Lors


----------



## sprinkle

hi lorsm, welcome to FF!
Good luck for Monday, we will all be thinking of you.  I'm not sure what advice to give you, I have had only 1 (failed IUI) - I was drug free except for pregnyl at 11am Friday morning, and basted at 1.30pm Saturday afternoon.  

Twinkle - sorry to hear about your bad day, I hope MIL managed to help you out!  
Do you have any plans for this evening?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Sprinkle

No no plans for this evening apart from cleaning and ironing MIL   said she couldn't be bothered to fetch DH      but FIL said i could use MIL car to take and fetch DH, so just got to wait now till 12.30am to go and get him and then be up at 7am to take him to another job, 

Whats the saying 'there's no rest for the wicked' lol 

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

I'm usually around at the weekends, but we had a really busy day yesterday with lots of chores.

Sprinkle - Wonder if your AF has turned up yet?  I'm like that with mine - I kind of know for days before that it's on it's way so just say to DH "any day now" and sometimes its another week before it properly arrives.  

Twinkle -  for you MIL - what a meany!  Actually, they sound like my parents (they couldn't babysit for us Thurs night because Mum was having a bath - really .... seriously ... honestly). Hope you got on ok with MIL's car though.

Lorsm - I'm afraid all my IUI's were unmedicated so I can't answer your q's I'm sorry.  This thread is really quiet at the weekend, so it might be a good idea to post on peer support as that seems to be pretty busy most of the time.  Lots and lots of luck for your tx though honey.

Fab weekend for weather isn't it ... hope everyone is enjoying it.  Just  it last for us, as we are off camping on Fri for a week.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## sprinkle

good evening all

Julie, wow 5 days to go til your holiday? you must be so excited.    Hope you got all your chores done. We spent all yesterday running around getting our bits done too. Still no AF.  I'm now officially incredibly bloated and getting really fed up of feeling like this.  I just hope on Weds at my scan they'll do something about it.

Lorsm, Julie definitely gave the best advice re posting on peer support. Hope you got some more useful answers than mine!

Twinkle, hope your day today turned out better than yesterday.  Any luck on sorting the car out? My DH is sending me to kwik fit tomorrow as they're advertising 'to make your air conditioning cooler'.    What can I say, if it keeps him happy!!

Hi to everyone else around
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - Thank goodness it's not just me on here this evening. .  Was sooooo excited about the holiday, but it's just started to absolutely chuck it down here, and the 10 day forecast is looking pretty bad for where we are staying.  .  Hope it changes.

So still no AF .... is there any chance at all you could be joining Bee this week?  .

Hope you've managed to rest up today after running around so much yesterday.

Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

Can't believe its raining over there... its been 30 here all day and I dont think it plans on cooling down!
I never trust the long weather forecasts, in my experience they are never that accurate so you still have chance of plenty of sunshine for your trip!    

I absolutely wish I was joining Bee, but definitely not.  
I feel like I've missed a whole month with such a long cycle. My Dr at the fertility clinic assured me that I shouldn't worry about it. So I'm not, just uncomfortable and incredibly bloated.

What are your evening plans?
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

It's still about 30 , just very wet outside now, but hoping that's it.  Want to take DD out to a local country park tomorrow for a picnic/miniature train ride/play in the lovely parks there/nature walk etc.

Think I'll heed your advice and ignore the forecasts till later in the week - we are going anyway, no matter what ... well, unless there are hurricanes forecasted that is.

Oh, I hope I didn't upset you suggesting you might be joining Bee - very, very much hoped that could be the case.  So sorry my lovely.  .

Evening plans .... well, I'm sat with the laptop on my lap, DH is watching Top Gear and I'm going to be watching Big Brother at 9pm.  Definitely up for an early(ish) night after that.  What about you hun?
XXXX


----------



## sprinkle

don't worry, I promise I'm not upset! As I know I'm not pregnant, I just want my AF so I can hurry and start the next cycle of TX.  Its just frustrating... aaahhhh

Your plans for tomorrow sound so cute, we live so close to London Zoo, I might take myself off there for a relaxing afternoon this week.  Most of my girlfriends are away so I'll go for a wander on my own  

I've never watched BB, just not my kind of thing. I'm always tuned to MTV on Sunday evenings.  But Top Gear I could be tempted to tune in to  

An early night sounds so wonderful! Especially as I'm not working tomorrow.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Glad I haven't upset you honey.  It's weird isn't it how half of us are wishing our AF away and half of us are wishing it to arrive at any moment in time.  I'm happy for mine to stay away this month (of course).  

DD would love to go to a Zoo, but Bristol is our closest.  I want to do things closer to home earlier this week (and a bit cheaper too), so we can do bigger & better things on hol's.  Sounds like a lovely idea for you to go there this week .... I'd be tempted too if I lived that close.

Well, that's me done on FF and the laptop ... need to go get another pint of squash (I'm SOOO thirsty today) and the laptop is making me really warm on my lap.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your evening.

Catch up soon,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

bye Julie
hope you sleep well and I look forward to hearing about your day out tomorrow
xxxxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well. I've been off for a bit so trying to catch up with reading everyones posts! We've been busy bees - saw Boyzone on Friday night, Mid Devon Show on Saturday then out for a meal and today we've been in the garden and generally doing jobs at home, and we've just had a barbecue.

I hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine and taking it easy. It has been absolutely scorching here all weekend.

I have just done my first injection of buserelin! Yesterday was day one of my cycle so I phoned the clinic and left a message. I was told by our nurse on the phone last week that if my period started at the weekend that I could start the buserelin but not the puregon, got to wait until they phone me. So, all you lovely ladies were right - the injection was okay! It took me a while to get it in as I was being a baby but it was fine. 

take care everyone.

Sally xxx


----------



## lorsm

Julie, Sprinkle - thanks for responding to my post.

Did the Pregnyl injection last night at 12:30am so by the time I get basted tomorrow at 11:30am 35 hours will have passed.  Hopefully we won't have missed the boat!!  I read somewhere that ovulation takes place anywhere between 24 and 40hours post the pregnyl injection.  I just have to hope that the doctor knows what he is doing!!

Going to bed now - a wee bit earlier than normal to get a good night's sleep before tomorrow!


----------



## thinkpositive

good luck lorsm!

I went today for a progesterone and E2 check and I will habe the results tomorrow!! lets see what happened!!   (21 cd)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Looks like another lovely day today .  No sign of the rain from last night now thank goodness, but the forecast isn't so good from tomorrow onwards (of course .... because we are off camping on Fri ).  

Lou - 2 more sleeps honey.  .  Soooooo excited for you. 

Hope everyone had good weekends?

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all you lovely ladies, yes not long now, been for my final scan this morning and my ovaries are touching   got 15 follies that range from 14mm upto 30mm so should all have eggs in, got nrevous this morning as saw a lady coming out of EC and made it seem real for me, got to do my pregnyl jab tonight at 9pm then drug free tomorrow   

How are you all?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - 15 follies!!!! That is fantastic - and up to 30mm!!!!  No wonder your ovaries are touching honey.  I'm so glad it's gone so well so far.  No jabs as from tomorrow   ^jumping^.  I think it's totally understandable to be nervous my lovely, but everything in life that is worth something usually makes you nervous, and this would definitely be worth anything.  .

Well, I'm off to a local country park for a picnic with DD and a friend with her 2 l.o's. very shortly.  As there are lots of trees, I'm hoping to find lots of shade - just can't cope with the heat and direct sun these days.  I'm looking forward to playing in the play areas - just hope there aren't too many kids around .  If anyone remembers my first avatar pic - it was of me in some mad wellie boots playing in a sort of teacup thing - well that's at the place we are going to today.  Hope I get a go again - it's great fun.

Hope to catch up with everyone later.
Have good days.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Julie: I hope that the weather stays nice for you but maybe we need a bit of rain to cool it down otherwise it will be very sticky in your tent!

Lou: Wow -well done on your follies that is brilliant news for you. Can't believe this time next week you will be PUPO!

Lorsm: I think your pregnyl jab will be fine, you are right in saying that ovulation can occur up to 40 hours after the pregnyl jab.

Sprinkle: Still hoping AF turns up for you but at least you have your appointment this week if all else fails!!

Hello to everyone else

AAM: Well our anniversary meal was lovely! I had goats cheese and fig salad, then lamb with white bean mash and then a chocolate sponge with loads of lovely chocolate sauce inside. It was sooo nice. Yesterday we spent the day in the garden and then went to see my cousin who has just had a baby. They ask my DH and I to be godparents which i was really touched about but also quite upset! Oh well hopefully it will happen to all of us one day!

Hope you all have good days


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I remember the photo hun, wish I was coming to the park, oh well my last day at work today so will be out in the garden reading my book this time tomorrow    Have a good day  

Harriet - I know I can't believe it either, nothing ever really sinks in with me but it did this morning when I saw a girl being wheeled from EC    I am sure I will be fine.  Mmm your meal sounds lovely, I am sure you soon will be asking people to become godparents   

Kat - any news honey?


----------



## Harriet_LF

I hope we all will Lou!


----------



## Harriet_LF

What time is your EC scheduled for hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet just got to be at the clinic for 7.30am, so hoping not long after that


----------



## Harriet_LF

well thank God it is early so you won't have much time to fret about it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know and I get to have breakfast as I will be starving, always love my food.  

Funny thing to tell you girls a few years ago my DH had an op on his knee and had to be at the hospital for 7.30am, well I took him in and went to the canteen and had a fry up with big mug of tea and he had to watch he now says its pay back and he is going to do the same to me Wednesday


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies

Lou - Still no news i rang the clinic this morning and they have asked if I can ring back at 3pm  
Not long for you now lovely only 2 days  
Harriet - I am so glad to hear your anniversary went well your meal sounds lovely  

Hi to everyone, Julie, Sal, Lorsm (welcome on board) Sprinkle, Twinkle and anyone I have missed

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat, hope they have the news at 3pm, so horrid all the waiting


----------



## Harriet_LF

I can't believe they still don't have the results for you Kat that is awful! I hope you hear soon


----------



## Kathryne

OMG just had the results and everything is OK I cant stop   how silly is that!!! I now need to ring tomorrow to book in for my tubes to be checked, the nurse said it could be a quick as next week  

Im so having a glass of wine tonight I know its naughty but somethings have to be done


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat thats' fab news


----------



## Kathryne

Lou I know its only the beginning but I am over the moon - feels like we have been through so much and we havent even started yet


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I totally understand, we were the same 3 years ago my DH was told his ^Happy Sperm^ were low so when we did the swim up test we were not expecting good results but they were fine so honestly each  brings tears


----------



## Kathryne

Did you have the tube test Lou?  Our Dr wants me to have it done becuase when I was 5 my appendixs burst and formed an abscess so they are not too sure if that could have blocked my tubes.  But hey not to worry as long as it can be sorted, I could be in as soon as next week  YYYYYIIIIIPPPPEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I had the Hysterosalpingogram(HSG) but I think some girls have a surgical procedure to check, mine was fine the worst part was having 3 nurses at the end of the bed talking to me trying to make me feel comfortable when all they did was made me feel more   lying there with my legs open, but it doesn't hurt or anything, is this the one the doc wants you to have


----------



## Kathryne

No I dont think so Lou, he did mention that I would have to stay in over night and take a couple of days off work   
But if it sorts me out then that fine by me x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I bet its the surgical one then I think it's only keyhole type stuff and like you say all has to be done, lets hope you can get in ASAP so you can get moving with IUI


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat that is brilliant news!!! Well done to your DH!! I had a hycosy to check my tubes but i didn't need to have any time off work


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Harriet I know its good news all this waiting is a nightmare!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

tell me about it, i am the most inpatient person in the world so its a nightmare for me!


----------



## sprinkle

hi guys

Kat that is fantastic news!!! congratulations!!!!     
Like Lou, I had the HSG which wasn't too bad, except for the nurses all talking about random stuff to make it more relaxing!

Lou wow you have an incredible set of follies over there, well done to you too!!!!   It's all go now!!!!

Harriet your anniversary dinner sounded truly scrumptious, happy anniversary   

Julie hope you managed to find some shade and had a great day out. I walked home through the park and decided that if the weather stays like this I'm dragging DH to the park for a picnic  

Hi to Twinkle, Lorsm, Sal and everyone else around  

I've just got back from buying my DH a birthday present for his bday on Thursday, its now hiding in my wardrobe in the spare room. 
I also booked my scan for 10am on Wednesday morning... I'm definitely a little, ok a lot more nervous now.  Knowing me, my AF is either going to start tomorrow night, or there is going to something more sinister. aaaaahhhh. I just wish I could be like everyone else I know and just have normal cycles and no problems TTC. It's not fair  

Sprinkle
xxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sprinkle

Try not to stress too much about your scan on wednesday look on it as at least you are doing something positive. Plus you also have DH birthday to look forward too. Wednesday is a big day for you, me and Lou!!! What time is your scan?


----------



## sprinkle

thanks Harriet, it's at 10am... I asked for the earliest slot they had available!!!


----------



## sprinkle

what time is your appointment at the Lister?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Afternoon ladies, I'm back 

Sprinkle - (((((hugs))))) for you - don't worry I think all our cycles are a bit hit and miss and we're all struggling too, so you are definitely amongst friends.  Anyway, who wants to be normal and dull - we are all interesting people (ok, who am I trying to kid ).  Hope you manage to get to the park for a picnic - I always feel happier when I'm out in the fresh air (except when it's p'ing down and blowing a gale that is).

Lou - 4 weeks off work now isn't it?  .  Hope you've got a good supply of books in. 

Kat - That is FANTASTIC news honey - I am SO pleased for you and DH that your results were so good.  Would be fantastic if you could get your tests over and done with next week as well so you can get on with your tx.  

Harriet - Your anniversary meal sounds scrummy (especially the pud).  What an honour to be asked to be godparents & I am sure it won't be long before you are racking your brains trying to decide who you'd like to choose as godparents for your little ones.   

Hello to anyone else around today .

Well, we've had a lovely time out today, but DD is exhausted, filthy, very sticky & definitely in need of a shower.  We all played in the adventure playground to start with (me included ), then had a picnic (but DD didn't eat much), then went for a ride on the miniature train.  We had a walk through the woods then, where there are lots of activities on the way round and ended up at "Adventureland" - basically just another big playpark.  Great fun though - there was a bit aerial slide which DD and I went on together.  Will have to see if any of the photos come out ok and then I'll put them on for a laugh.

Hoping to go swimming tomorrow at our local pool - they have a fun swim session from 1pm-3pm and we have vouchers for a free swim from Nestle cereal so that's even better!  Just hope it's not too busy.

Hope that everyone else has had a good day so far, and has good evenings planned.  DH is going to be late home again tonight (actually it's easier to say when he's home on time these days), but as from Thursday night that's it for 10 days.  He's all ours!!!!!

Love & hugs to everyone & loads of luck for the "Wednesday women"
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Julie. Your day sounded lovely. Can't believe i've been stuck in a horrible office all day!!

My appointment is at 11.45


----------



## lorsm

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good day.

We went for our third IUI today - so cross all your fingers, toes, legs and anything else for us for the next two weeks!!  

Good luck to everyone else having scans etc this week, hope all goes well for you  .

Good news for you Kathryn - hopefully it won't be too long before you start tx.

Just been to the vets to pick up one of my three kitties!!  She was also in for treatment today - has sore ears  .  So, her and me are taking it easy on the couch now!  At least I can walk in a straight line  , she's still a bit dottery from being knocked out.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lorsm

Congratulations on being PUPO then honey.  Glad that you and your kittie are back home and ok.  Take it easy.

Harriet - Sorry you were stuck indoors all day - hope you can make up for it this evening, but our forecast is thundery showers all evening.

Julie
X


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning everyone

How is everyone today? I don't have anything to say! Just thought i'd log on and say hello


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning Harriet 

Lorsm - PUPO    

Julie - yes 4 weeks off now  

Everbody else 

AAM drug free day for me today    trigger was a bit of a nightmare but got it done in the end, no real symptoms from it well boobs full and tender and nipples big hope I get to keep these   but after my IUi I felt really queesy but I am fine this time.  Well got some cleaning and ironing to do then relaxing in the garden


----------



## Kathryne

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok

Lou - 4 weeks off how nice is that hoep the weather is kind to you   - all the very best for tomorrow lovely i will be thinking of you.

Harriet - Morning lovely hope you are ok all the very best for tomorrow xx

Julie - I hope you enjoy your afternoon swim with DD hopefully it wont be too busy  

Hi to everyone else

Love Kat x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Lou - Hope you have some nice weather up there today then, so you can sit outside.  It is totally PANTS here today & I've just looked at the 10 day forecast for Dorset which is even more PANTS.  Torrential showers for Friday.   - I love the great outdoors me. .  One more sleep my lovely and those ovaries will be breathing a sigh of relief.  Hope you get lots of rest later.  Glad to hear that's it for the drugs.  

Kat - You ok my lovely?  Are the clinic writing to you with your appt for next week or are they going to phone as it's so soon?  We are hoping it won't be too busy today as the changing rooms are miniscule - mind you with the foul weather there are bound to be loads.

Harriet - Morning my lovely, all ok with you?

Well, I've done 1 load of washing, put another in, done the grocery shopping and we are going to have an early lunch.  Need to "do" the dishwasher too, but think that can wait till after swimming so I can "grab" 1/2 hour on her with my lovely FF's.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat thanks, did you celebrate the  last night then

Hi Julie it went cloudy but now it is      and Dh is taking me out for a nice walk this afternoon, not sure where yet but it will be nice.  I have done all my washing and ironing.  Hope you enjoy your swim this afternoon xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - you are very organised getting all your washing and shopping done - well done!

I just rang the hosp to book my app but the lady I spoke to said she needs to speak to my consultant first then she will ring me back - so hopefully I will hear something by the end of the day.

Not long now til your hols I bet you are getting excited x 


Lou - I know its a little naughty as i am dieting but we did have a cheeky glass of wine - nice to x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat don't blame you honey, I could easily have a ice cold glass of vino in the evening in this weather    oh well will all be worth it hey.

Must dash as got to go into the shower then going out for a walk xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Grrr - just typed a post and got the sign in box saying I wasn't permitted to post on this board without being a member .

Lou - I think I said I'm a bit nervous about going swimming because it's bound to be busy.  I also said I hope you have a lovely walk and I'm glad that it's  somewhere today.  I also wondered if we could do a bit of a deal - you could keep the  till maybe Thursday am, and we'll have the  , then perhaps we could swop over? 

Kat - I prefer to get stuff out of the way nice and early so I can chill with DD a.m.a.p.  Hope that you hear back from the hospital later so you know what's going on.  I am really excited about the holiday, but the forecast is pretty dire, which is dampening my enthusiasm somewhat. .  I saw some Weight Watchers wine in Morrisons last week ....... didn't buy it .... and I don't understand how they can make diet wine, but then again I am quite .


----------



## Kathryne

enjoy your walk lou x

Julie - I saw that weight watchers wine but it really doesnt appeal to me!! I would rather have a decent glass or none at all  

Hopefully the weathermen have got the forecast wrong and it will turn out lovely for your camping trip


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie you can have the  tomorrow if you like as I will be laid up relaxing after EC

Catch you later xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Diet wine?? Thats not right


----------



## Harriet_LF

enjoy your walk Lou


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Have a lovely walk hun.  I'm happy to do without the  till Thurs my lovely - I would rather it kept you warm and happy for your exciting day tomorrow.  

Harriet - I know ... I was thinking .... I wouldn't want wine that advertised I was on a diet.  If I want to drink, I want to drink!  

Kat - I noticed it when I was buying a mini bottle to take out last Thurs night, but obviously just giggled at it and then got a decent bottle. .  I'm hoping the weathermen are wrong, but hey ..... who knows ..... it's Britain.


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, hope you are all ok!

Lou - I can't believe that the day is nearly here for you honey!

Julie - We will miss you when you go off on your camping trip - hope you have a fantastic time though!

Kat - Great news about your little DH    It's all systems go for yu now hun!

Hi Harriet, Sprinkle, Lorsm and anybody else I have missed   - hope you are all ok!

Well a bit of good news from me - my AF arrived on Saturday so I went for my blood test yesterday to check the FSH levels.  We got an appointment through for a consultation at our hospital for the IVF with egg sharing for the 5th September.  My DH rang them this morning and explained that we were on holiday then and that we were hoping to get seen a bit sooner.  Anyway guess what - they have fit us in on Friday at 10.15am - I can't wait - I feel like we are getting somewhere at last!!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - That's great news about going on Fri.  .  There will be all these fab things going on while I am away and I won't have a clue what's happening.  Still I'm hoping to come back and find lots of happy ladies with good news.

Just worked out that my AF is likely to arrive about Fri - typical. .


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies

nicksy - thats fantastic, not long til Friday!!  it makes you wonder why they couldn't have given you that appointment in the first place.

lou - can't believe how quickly the time has flown. not long now then you have your 4 weeks off!! enjoy your walk 

kat - glad to hear you had the glass of wine you wanted!! you definitely deserved it hun.

julie - if we had some sun here id do your weather trade, unfortunately the weather is pretty grim over here!! 

hi to harriet, lorsm, twinkle!

not much going on over here - except surprise surprise no sign of AF, but i guess thats getting boring to everyone. sorry xxx

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle,

Sorry AF has not shown for you - Come on Sprinkles AF where are you??      

Hi Julie - how are you today hun?

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Nicksy that is great news about your appointment. Friday! Wow thats excellent

Sprinkle: Don't worry its not boring for us we can't wait for your AF to arrive either!


----------



## sprinkle

haha, I loved the sprinkle AF dance!!!

Thanks Harriet, at least I have an appointment at 10am tomorrow. My DH keeps joking that he's going to get a plunger and force it out!!


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - thats fab news about your appointment what a difference Sept to this Fri   
Sprinkle I do   that your AF turns up soon for you lovely xx
Julie - get this my friend phoned me earlier and four of us girlies are  going camping only for the one night but hey should be a bit of a laugh


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well.

Lou - one more sleep to go....bet you are excited & a little nervous -  for tomorrow!

Nicksy - well done on getting an appointment so soon - that is fab news.

Kat - glad DH's swimmers were ok. I hope that you can get the next stage sorted out soon. I had a Hycosy to check my tubes weren't blocked...that did not involve time off work...they use ultrasound & liquid...bit like having a smear test.

Sprinkle - hope your AF shows up when you want it...have you tried wearing white pants and all the other tricks to bring it on 

HI Harriet, Lorsm & Julie - hope you are all having a nice day.

AAM: thank goodness it has cooled down a bit....I had to go & sit in the car yesterday with the air-con on for some relief (not very environmentally friendly I know but it was just too hot!) Otehrwise not feeling too bad....bit of a green day for me (the V. comet visited me again this morning ) but I have just had lunch so not feeling too bad.

Take care ladies & have a nice afternoon.

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - Well I didnt think I would need time off work but aparantly the consultant is a little worried as I have a big scare right down my stomach from an operation when I was little and he is concerned that the scar tissue is attached to my bowels!!! - who knows nothing is ever simple it it!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hello my dear friends!

Im back. Im sorry i have no idea where to start to catch up so i will jump in from here. I have been off work for 2 and half months as i had Hyperemesis gravidarium, basically a fancy way of saying i puked all day and night! Was in hospital for a bit but all is well and the little one is doing good. 

Hope you are all well, i have missed you very much and look forward to catching up on all the goss.

Lotsa love
KP


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back - all swum out.  Phew.

KP - Welcome back my lovely - we've missed you SOOOO much (& ickle raspberry too - which is no doubt a bigger raspberry now).  ((((((hugs)))))).  How are you feeling now my love?  Gosh that's a big name for a sicky bug.  It's been fairly quiet on here without you and far too sensible for my liking - then again you might be all sensible now you are a mummy-to-be .  It's lovely to have you back.  Not much for me to update you on - IUI #'s 2 & 3 both failed so that's it for us tx wise.  Will still keep  for a miracle and that one of the few eggs I have left turns out to be a good un.  I've named my DH "Captain Sperm" because .... well .... you can imagine.  

Kat - Oooo, how exciting to get away camping with some girlfriends.  Where are you off too and when?  Usually by now in my cycle I'm feeling all  but the thought of getting away in our new tent is giving me some sort of crazy adrenaline rush or something. .

Amanda - Sorry the v. comet visited you again this morning - I'm not surprised because of all the heat honey.

Sprinkle -  at the thought of your DH with his plunger. .  Perhaps your AF will arrive just in time for your appt tomorrow.  .

Well, the pool was fairly busy but we met our next door neighbour with her 2 g/kids and a neighbour from our old house with his little one.  Had a FAB time - can't believe we haven't been before on our own (but then again working at Center Parcs means we don't often go into our local little pool).  DD and I are going to have a shower in a mo' but we just sat down to have a flapjack (yummy) and a cuppa (mmmmmm mmmmm) for me and water for DD.  Pretty pooped now actually - bet I fall asleep in front of BB tonight. .

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXXX


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Julie you trouble maker!  

Im so sorry that your tx didnt work, and like always i pray for everyone and their own little miracle! Captain Sperm! Haaaa haaaaa lurve it!  
I am better now hun, the 5 kgs i lost has all piled back on! lol, but im just glad i can get on with being normal. Rasberry is good, getting bigger and stronger. 

Work is like a thorn in my side. But a better place, wicked witch boss resigned whilst i was gone, so she is GONE!!!!!!!!!!! thank goodness....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Trouble maker .... who .... me .... .

I'm ok (well okayish) about my tx's now.  I'm more calm and accepting of it, but I don't think I'll give up all my dreams just yet .... if I can just have one perfect little egg one month then Captain Sperm will do the job. .  

I wouldn't worry one dot about putting weight on at the moment honey - more important things to concentrate on right now.  Have you had many (or any) scans at all?

   that the evil witch lady boss has left.  FANTASTIC news!!!!  I remember my job being oh-so-important to me until I got pg with DD, and then all of a sudden it was just a means to an end.  I do enjoy my work now, but I enjoy time with DD so much more.

It's lovely to have you back. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww tanks hun. Glad to be back. 

I really do hope that one little egg appears for you, just know we are all praying with you. I think no matter what we all hold on to that hope and miracle.  

I know what you mean about work. I told my new boss today, im taking it all VERY easy and will not tolerate any stress. She is really nice and very understanding. She said take it easy and if i need anything let her know! Oh hun i dont care if i look like a whale, least of my probs. Just want to get thru this healthy. 

That other little trouble maker is off now, lou! Lol, bless her i hope she gets that little miracle too. 

Have we had any good news on here in the last 2 months?


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP, was starting to wonder where you were as you said you'd be back yesterday how are you my lovely    

Amanda sorry teh V.Comet has been visiting again but not surprising with the weather  

Julie flapjack, mmmm I want one now, glad you enjoyed swimming

Nicksy - yeah for your appt Friday, and good for your DH for ringing up and trying to get in earlier

Good afternoon to everybody else  from Leicester

Well I have been out to buy a new fridge freezer as ours is broken well the fridge part is and then we went for a KFC and then I have been asleep all afternoon, how lovely being off work and snoozing the afternoons away....


----------



## Nix76

Hey KP!

Great to have you back - I'm more of a lurker than a poster these days, but couldn't resist popping in to say hi to you!

Hey Lou and Julie!!

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou

hey Nix, not long now honey till you find out, are you getting nervous?


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Hope you all well - my I've got a lot of catching up to do so I apolgise in advance for so few personals.

KP - glad to have you back sweetie - must have been horrible coming back to work - I was only off for a week and I feel like chucking it in!!! Your boss sounds better than teh last one

Lou not long for you now honey - is your ticker right - is it tomorrow!!!

Now officially an honest woman - should have done it years ago - its really brought us closer for some reason - don't know why - anyway wedding was lovely even tho I am the size of a house - will get round to uploading a photo for you 

Anyway work beckons and I'm fed uppppppp!!!!

Catch up properly tomorrow 

lots of love always 

xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Leech - congratulations married lady !!!  I wasn't that bothered about getting married before we did it, but it made us seem closer too so I know what you mean !

Lou - good luck for tomorrow hun !!!!  Be thinking of you.

Am feeling fine right now, it's like the most relaxed 2WW ever !  I guess getting to the past caring (ish!) stage is good for stress!  

Chat tomorrow ladies.

Nix. x


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - All the very best for tomorrow Im sure everything will be fine 

Im off home now going to cook a nice meal for DH

Speak to you tomorrow love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Lou - i'm also logging off. I just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of yo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls, I will pop on tomorrow and update you with my eggs collected.

Leech so glad your now an honest woman   glad to hear its brought you closer honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, poo, everyone's gone.  

Hope to catch up tomorrow.

Julie
XXX


----------



## kizzie

Hi everyone - sorry to jump on here but just wondered if youd mind if I asked a question about my sister.

I had ICSI a few years ago and she is now having IUI.  Very sadly she has had 2 BFP's but one was a MMC at 10 weeks and the other last week was a chemical pregnancy.  She is obviously very upset at the moment.  Im just trying to find out a bit more information about IUI but everything Im reading seems to say that you take medication during it.  But my sister isnt having any medication.  (Just the sperm washing part.)  Is this very unusual? Im just wondering if its the best thing for her.  Id really appreciate any help.  Thanks!

And good luck to all of you   .  i finally had gorgeous twin sons ut I know what you are going through  xxxxxxx


----------



## martineangeline

Hello ladies  

Wondered if i could join you on this thread?

Started IUI this month using step-down regime (puregon & supecur).  Had day 9 scan & bloods today and no follies have grown    so have had to abandon this time - has anyone had this happen before?

Clinic said I can start again on my next period so I'm just waiting now.  They're gonna do step-up regime next time so hopefully that will be more sucessful!!  

Martine xx


----------



## sprinkle

wow I've missed an eventful afternoon!!!

KP - welcome back hun!!! glad to hear your better and sorry to hear your back at work  .  how far along are you now? so excited!!!
Since you've been off, I had 1 unmedicated IUI which resulted in a BFN. And the bane of my life is my long lost AF which as soon as it arrives I can start round 2 with my puregon.  All my lovely FF have been dancing and hoping with me, and I've worn white trousers, new knickers, new bras.. you name anything, but still nothing!!! Tomorrow am I'm going for a scan and my clinic will hopefully ( ) do something to bring it on. pheww that was long!!!  

Lou - hope you are all ready for tomorrow, this is so your time. Your so close now to your BFP.   

Mrs Leech - huge   on your marriage. I cant wait to see a pic of you on your day and your wonderful bump.  I found it quite amazing that as soon as our wedding was over, DH and I could get back to normal.  It all got a bit stressful (we had a wedding for 600ppl -I know, ridiculous but incredibly enough it had to be done!!  )

Nix - hope your enjoying your mojst relaxing 2ww. I always find that if I don't have any expectations then I don't get too disapointed and VV, the other result is even better  

Kat -looking forward to hearing what DH got for dinner!! And hoping you don't have to wait too long for your test.

Julie - hope you  are having a good evening and that swimming was fun.  i loooove flapjacks too!!

Harriet - hello you. hope everything is all good! 

Kizzie - welcome to you! How amazing to have 9yr old twin boys,    My first (and only) IUI was completely un-medicated, like your sister.  Its not uncommon at all and so many ppl have gone on to get their BFPs.  Hope she's ok, she come join us on here if she'd like?

Martineangeline - welcome to FF! Poor you having your cycle abandoned   You can join me in waiting for AF, but I'm sure yours will turn up before mine  

hello to twinkle, sal, lorsm and everyone else around  

 to everyone

Sprinkle
xx


----------



## kizzie

Hi Sprinkle - thanks so much for the info and for reasuuring me that unmedicated IUI is not unusual.  Lots and lots of luck to you   xxx


----------



## sprinkle

thank you so much Kizzie, im needing lots of luck!!  
xxx


----------



## Greyhounds

Lou, hope everything goes well today! 

Leech congratulations on your wedding! 

Big   to all too!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies  - not like me to be first in.

Lou - I know as we speak you are probably having your eggs collecting.  I am  so hard for you my lovely that all those fabulous follies have big eggs inside for you and your egg share lady.  I really hope it wasn't too uncomfortable for you and hope we can "speak" later to see you how are.  .

Sprinkle - Did your AF take a map with her when she left last month - I really think she is horribly lost now.  Does she know to ask a policeman? 

Nix - Glad you are feeling really relaxed - that's probably the time when it's most likely to work ( that is the case).

Kat - So what delicious dinner did DH get to enjoy.  Mine had dinner for 1 when he got in at gone 8pm (again!). .

Kizzie - I had 3 x unmedicated IUI's as well (although I'm sorry to say I'm not a success story).  I think it's all to do with if they expect your body to "do it's own thing" - i.e. produce follices/eggs and ovulate naturally.  Also, as in my case, I have a high FSH level so it's not possible to take follicle stimulants.  Lots and lots of luck for your Sister & what a success story she has to keep her positive with your twins.

Martineangeline - Welcome to the thread honey.  I'm so sorry to hear you had your cycle abandoned - we had 2 of ours cancelled due to ovulating over the weekend which was such a huge disappointment.  After getting over the initial disappointment I used the month to keep healthy and strong ready for the next month.  Also a MASSIVE  on your weight loss - what a fantastic achievement.

Mrs Leech - No need to apologise for lack of personals my lovely - as if being pg wasn't enough you've got married and you are still working.  Can't wait to see some pics.

KP - Hope your day wasn't too bad yesterday.  At least you are back amongst friends here, even if not at work.  Glad to hear your new boss was so understanding - must be a sharp contrast to the old witch that left.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies - Zarzar (hope you are ok and reading even if not posting), Nicksy, Cookiesal (wonder how you are getting on), Twinkle, Bee (guessing you did the 2nd test?), Gillydaffodil .... brains frozen ... apolgies if I've not mentioned you .... don't feel left out .... there are so many lovely people here these days.

AAM - Well we are off to a friends this am for coffee (well, de-caff tea for me).  She's a childminder so DD will have some other l.o's to play with.  It's DH's Gran's 77th b'day today, so need to get DD to make a card for her.  Then DD and I will pick her up at just gone 4 and we're having a sort of get together at the in-law's.  DH will just turn up when he gets back from work.  Tomorrow I really need to get things packed ready for Friday.  The weather forecast is still PANTS .  Oh well, it's not going to stop me - just have to get my waterproof trousers out and the wellies.  

Hope everyone has lovely days.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## sprinkle

morning all!
just a quick one as im in the office...

Lou - hope your EC goes well, thinking of you!!  
Harriet - good luck for your appointment  

This morning I went for my scan... we have good news and we have bad (ish, not really that bad) news.
Bad (ish) - my period is totally NOT coming  
Good news - my lining is only 3mm so the Dr said to treat today as Day 2  of my cycle - so I can start my puregon injections tomorrow (days 3, 5 and &)   
So its all go and I can finally do something.

Hi to Julie, Amanda, KP, Twinkle, Gilly, Sal, Lorsm,Leech, Kat, Kizzie, Bee and everyone else around  

Lots of love a happy Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Afternoon all, well I got 14 eggs for 7 for me and 7 for my recipient, happy with this    We have moved from IVF to ICSI though as DH's  was not upto scratch so now got to wait for tomorrow when they rign to tell me how my 7 embies are doing


----------



## amandalofi

Hi everyone - hope you are all well.

KP & Leech - glad you are both back....are you counting down the weeks until you can finish work yet like me  

Lou -   on the eggs - fingerscrossed when that phone rings it brings good news tomorrow  

Sprinkle - sorry to hear that AF is not going to show but it is great news that they can start your treatment without you having to wait for AF to show!

Julie - hope you had a nice coffee morning this morning - good luck with the packing!

Everyone else & newbies - hi.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - well done for your 7 eggs and the 7 eggs that you are donating - fantastic news.  Sorry that your DH swimmers were not up to scratch but at least they are doing ICSI which should still bring your  

Hi Amanda, Julie, Sprinkle, Gilly and anyone else I have missed.

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon everyone hope you are all ok.

Lou - Congratulation on your eggs 14 sounds amazing   hope you are feeling ok - relax and take it easy.
Julie - Hi lovely hope you are enjoying your day with DD, I really would'nt about the weather for your hols Im sure you'll have a great time  
Sprinkle- Hi lovely hope you are ok - well I did end up doing a lovely meal last night.... I did stuffed chicken with low fat pate and wrapped bacon with sauteed pots and veg.  I know its not totally slimming food but i have lost 6lb in 3 weeks so it is starting to come off thank god.

Afternoon to everyone and I hope you all havent been washed away with this awful rain  

Love Kat xx


----------



## Greyhounds

14 eggs are fantastic!  Well done and I have everything crossed for those embies tomorrow     Go embies go!!!

Kat, it is still sweltering heat here in London!

Sprinkle great news about being able to start on the injections

Julie hope you had a good morning


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Lou: Great news about the eggs! I am sending    thoughts that they will all turn into beautiful little embies!!

Sprinkle: Good news on being able to start another cycle of IUI

Kat: Your dinner sounds lovely and well done on the weight loss

Hi to everyone else

AAM: Well I just got back from my appointment at the Lister. It was really good. The consultant (Alison Taylor) was really nice and explained everything clearly. She also explained that high FSH isn't the end of the world so that was good. She did recommend starting IVF / ICSI sooner rather than later though because of the FSH - which is a bit scary. We have decided to wait for a while and possibly start treatment Sep / Oct. I just don't think we are ready for the IVF roller coster just yet. She did write me a presciption though so we can start when we want to. 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gilly - Glad the weather is good with you we have hard really heavy rain since yesterday afternoon - great summer  

Hi Harriet - Great news about your appointment, I was going to do ICSI (Eggshare) but my FSh was a little high that why we are now hopefully doing IUI.  Im sure everything will be fine roll on Sept/Oct time xx


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie from me to say Well Done to Lou on your bumper crop of eggs!  I hope this ICSI makes your dreams come true hun!!  

Hey to everyone else !!


----------



## sarahch25

Hi Everyone

Im new to signing up on this website - although I have been reading all you really good advice and stories for some time now.
I have been TTC for about 4 years now (Im 28 and dh is 36) and was diagnosed with PCOS with insulin resisitance about 2 years ago.  On top of this I also have an underactive thyroid and it seems things went pretty much down hill, when I came off the pill 4 years ago!    Anyhoo, I have been under hospital now for about a year and a half and so far I have had a Lap with two 4cm cysts removed, Dye, Laser for endo.  I have also been on 1500mg of metformin for about 1 year and a half. Also, so far I have had around 6 cycles worth of clomid. Four at 50mg and 2 at 100mg.  On friday I am due to go back to the hospital as we have reached the top if the IUI list    So really excited, as its a make or break situation...... My health care trust do not fund IVF until 36.!

Anyway wanted to post , so I am part of this group.  

Many Thanks

Good Luck to you all


----------



## emma.b

Hi Lou- Just wanted to say Congratulations on the eggs, that's fantastic news. I have everything crossed that you have lots of embies. 

Julie- How are you doing?

I'm CD1 today. Have scan tomorrow and start injections Friday. Heart not really in it this time, just feels like were going through the motions.

Emma.b x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Finally I got back on .... phew.

Just going to be a quick one, so big apologies for not doing personals to everyone today.  I do love you all I promise, just been too long a day.

Lou - Just have to say that is a FANTASTIC result - I am SO, SO pleased for you that there were 14 eggs.  I really  that for both you and your recipient there is great news tomorrow.  Sorry to hear things weren't so good with DH's results, but please God that you get that BFP with ICSI instead.  I am going to have to check in tomorrow to find out before I go off on hol's.  

Harriet - Glad the appt at the Lister went ok hun.

Hello to everyone else & please forgive me for not doing proper personals today.

AAM - Well we had a lovely morning at my friends, but spent most of it discussing how she is planning to leave her DH which was very sad.  Came home, had lunch and found an answerphone message from our Doc's asking us to call.  Turns out they wanted DD to have her pre-school jabs today (I had previously had to cancel 2 of them because I work Mon/Tue and they only do them on Mon am's  ).  So, I was asked to get there in 15 min's (we live 10 mins away), couldn't park, literally ran with DD from where I parked 5 min's away from the Doc's and then was kept waiting for 20 mins ).  DD hasn't had any injections since she was 4 months old so didn't know what to expect and it was awful.  She had the first one and screamed, then they had to give her one in the other arm and she was inconsolable.  I had a packet of white choccy buttons which I had thrown into my handbag (for a brave girl), but even they didn't do the trick.  I had to carry her all the way back to the car with her crying and sobbing.  She then cried all the way home, trying to be brave and singing along to her fave song, but crying at the same time.  Then when we got in she cried for about another 20 minutes until I think she was too tired to cry anymore.  Poor little love.  We then had to collect DH's gran for her b'day party and DD was a bit out of sorts all evening. 

Phew, sorry but I had to get that off my chest.

Oh, yeah, and my AF is on her way as well ... knew it was likely to be whilst we are away but hoped my headstands after our BMS this month had done the trick. 

Will try to pop on tomorrow am, but we are off to a friends at 11am for a few hours, and I haven't even started packing yet.    

Take care everyone,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Ajax

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

new home this way---------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151302.0


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, I'm the first.

[fly]   ^jumping^   [/fly]

Wonder if there will be a new home again when I get back in a week?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls my you have been chatty 

Harriet great news about starting, so have you changed your mind or still going for September/October?

Julie your poor DD, it must have been awful the poor little love, hope you have some  today we don't just trying to rain here

Emmab sorry your heart is not in this IUI, here's hoping it works this time for you honey    

Welcome Sarahch25 

Amanda/Gilly/Leech/KP/Nicksy/Kat/Nix - thanks for the kind wishes, I am feeling alot better this morning, had quite a few AF pains yesterday but they said to expect this but feeling alot better today, just waiting for the clinic to call now about my embies, I really hope they have done ok


----------



## Nix76

Lou - got everything crossed for good embie news for you this morning hun   

Emma - I know how you feel about this 3rd IUI as I have exactly the same feelings.  Am here if you want to talk hun  

Morning!  to everyone else.

Nix.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Julie - So sorry to hear your poor little DH had a bad time at your doctors - its not nice for them is it  

Lou - I am so       for you lovely I'm sure they will be perfect xxx

Nix - Morning lovely are you up to anything nice this weekend?

Emma - I do understand how you feel lovely - but hopefully this will be your turn  

Sarahch25 - Welcome on board lovely x

Morning to everyone hope your day goes well.

I had a phone call from the secretary at the hosp late yesterday afternoon apologising that she had not got back to me, but apparently the consultant and head sister were both off yesterday but she promised she would get back to me today with a date - so hopefully I will know more later.

Love Kat x


----------



## leechcb1

for you Lou - did they give you an idea of when they will call 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

Leech they just said they would call today, I hope it's soon can't relax waiting for the phone to ring

Kat - hope you hear today from the Sister

Hey Nix, hope your ok honey


----------



## Greyhounds

Lou it must be nervewracking! Keep yourself busy and quit staring at that phone!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gilly it is I have been watching some TV and now on here and downloading some music, they should ring soon hey?  I am hoping it is a good sign that they are doing fine and so don't see ringing me an urgency


----------



## Kathryne

thats my girl Lou PMA PMA


----------



## Leicesterlou

I'm trying Kat.  On a different subject we are getting a new fridge freezer today with a water dispenser in it and that should be here between 10-2pm so getting excited about that as our fridge has packed in

Update just jumped as the phone rang but it is my new fridge freezer coming in 30mins


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls,

Lou -   for you for good news today honey! I have got a new fridge freezer with a water dispenser and it is fab!  Has it got an ice maker too? 

Sarah - welcome honey, glad that you are finally able to go down the IUI route. 

Julie - so sorry about your poor DD getting upset - poor little thing!  Hope you are looking forward to your holiday.  It will be nice to relax and get away from it all!

Kat - Hi honey, how are you, hope you get the phone call soon!

Hi Nix, Gilly, Leech - hope you are all ok today!!

AAM - I got the results of my blood test yesterday - 2 days early woohoo!  My FSH is 5.9 which I am really pleased about as I just had a feeling that this could be a stumbling block for us to be able to egg share.  So we are waiting for our appointment tomorrow and hope that we can get started asap!

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy great news about your FSH    No it doesn't have the ice dispenser aswell we only have a small kitchen and DH wanted one that did both but I thought it would look silly and out fo place in our kitchen so we did a comprimise and just had the water dispenser


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - You're gonna love your new fridge I wouldnt be wirhout mine  
Nicksy - Great news about your FSH hopefully you wont be long now before you start xx


----------



## sprinkle

morning  

lou - you are going to get your good news today!!  

julie - your poor little DD, I hope she's forgotten about it today and is already for her camping trip.  hows the weather forecast looking? i hope better for you all!

kat - hope you get your phone call with the date very soon, then its all systems go  

nicksy - congrats on the blood test results, thats really great news! what time is your appointment tomorrow?

hello to nix, mrs leech, gilly, emma and all the other lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sprinkle,

Appt is at 10.15am - I can't wait.  I have still got my referral to Care in Manchester also, in case we need a back up plan!

How are you hon?

Hi Kat - any phone calles yet?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Girls my new fridge is in and looking nice just got to let it settle for 6hours and I have 4 fertlised embryos so great news going in at 9.30am tomorrow for ET so wish me luck for being PUPO and pray that I get a BFP from this


----------



## sprinkle

Lou that's amazing news!!!!!!!!  So proud of your embys!!!!!! You are going to get your BFP in August     
Fridge sounds amazing, I hope you fill it with lots of yummy things, and pineapple juice of course.

Nicksy, I'm good thank you! I start my puregon this evening. Havent decided if I'm injecting or if Dh is, its not something we have ever done before.  I keep going to the fridge to check on it  
10.15 is a perfect time, it will leave you in good spirits for the rest of the day.

Its my DH birthday today, so I'm popping out to get some ingredients... I'm baking a cupcake shaped cake. Its basically a cupcake the size of a cake!!


----------



## Kathryne

oh Lou that really is fab news I am so pleased for you & DH I   everything will be ok    
Sprinkle - Cup Cake birthday cake sounds amazing - save me a piece    
Nicksy - 10.15 am is a nice time - at least you dont have to wait all day 

Well ladies I have had the phone call.  My cons is away for most of aug on hols and he only does his ops on a Monday.  Basically to cut a long story short I am booked in for the 15th Sept YYYIIIPPPEEEE!!! at least I have a few more weeks to shed a few more pounds.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat glad your booked in for your investigation   

Thanks Spinkle, yes will need to fill fridge up although with us going away on 8th August will probably be half full until we get back


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo - lots of good news!

Lou - Congrats on your 4 embies - what a fantastic result, I am so pleased for you!!

Kat - Congrats on your start date - that will soon come round!

Sprinkle - I am afraid that I had to get DH to do my jabs - I can't even stand to look at a needle, never mind inject it into myself   I even had to go round to DH's sister for her to do it one morning when DH was away!


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies

Lou - Fab news on your embies....good luck tomorrow...I am sure we will all be thinking of you....are you going have a creame egg after it is done - it did the trick for Leech....perhaps we all should have some choccie at the same time too  

Kat - great news on your appt...you sound very patient about it  

Nicksy - good news about your FSH - good luck for tomorrow too  

Julie, Nix, Emma, Gilly, Leech & KP - hi - hope you are all well today.

AAM: nothing to report apart from tiredness & feeling hot.....there is no sun here but it is about 28oc!

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - I now I am fairly calm but hey the best things come to those who wait and god su lot have been waiting       mind you I do think it helps having a reiki practitioner for a hubby!


----------



## sprinkle

Kat that is a great date... my best friend's birthday!!

hi Amanda, glad you're feeling good except for the heat


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - funny enough my birthday is in Sept to, and its really not that long.  Hows the cake going?


----------



## amandalofi

Kat - you are sooo lucky to have a reiki practioner for a hubby....that sounds wonderful!

X


----------



## sprinkle

it's going well, i think!!!
i love icing them, just deciding what to 'sprinkle' on the top  

where did the sunshine go today? this humidity is my worst!!


----------



## Kathryne

Amanda - To be honest I dont have as much reiki as i should, but when I do have it all i ever do is fall asleep  .
Sprinkle - the cake sounds amazing I love baking x


----------



## sprinkle

any nice plans for the weekend?
xx


----------



## sprinkle

just came across the Zita West article in the daily mail online. did anyone read it?


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - no I havent but i will do right away.
This weekend my MIL is taking us out for an italian sat night to say thanks for decorating the downstairs of her house.  And Sunday weather permitting Im going out on my rollerblades for a bit of exercise   look out peir front here I come.


----------



## sprinkle

oh thats so lovely. your MIL sounds as wonderful as mine! 
I haven't been roller blading for years, good for you. I should do some exercise, other than just eating all the time.

I have an appointment to see a Dietician on Monday morning who is a specialist in PCOS. Im not really overweight but Id like to be able to control my cycles.


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - Just read the article she is really good is'nt she.  I have her book which I have promised myself I will def start to read this weekend.
Going to the dietician will be good there maybe just simple things that you need to introduce or cut out that will really help you.  Im not too overweight....well maybe a stone or so but I want to loose the pounds just for me and exercise is the only way I tend to loose weight.


----------



## sprinkle

you are absolutely right. my cousin, dad and brother all went to her for different reasons, and they all feel so good now.
I need someone to check up on me and let me know where I am going right and wrong.

Our parents dont know about our IUI etc, my mum knows that my periods are out of synch etc, but not much else. She told me that one of her friends who she used to work with was head hunted to go work at Zita West. I might call her if my next IUI is unsuccessful... although that wont be the case!!


----------



## Nix76

I did read it and to be honest it made me really angry.  I thought it was worded to put so much blame on women for how they live their lives.  Was actually quite shocked that it was by Zita West when I got to the end of the article !!


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - I am sure it will work for you        
Nix - I dont think she was really meaning to put the blame on the women just say that women work,relax and socialise so much different to what they did years ago - which in most cases is right! and that if we sometimes took a little step back and relaxed who knows! but hey everyone is differrent and no two things work for the same person do they


----------



## emma.b

Lou- Fab news about your embies. Four is excellent. Good luck with the transfer tomorrow.    for a BFP  

Nicksy- Glad your FSH was ok.

Nix- How far along in this cycle are you? I have lost track a bit...sorry. I just feel like I'm going through the motions this time. The first time I was excited as I thought this could be it, second time I thought the first time didn't work because I needed to get used to the drugs, now I just think IUI isn't going to work for us. I know this isn't a good PMA, but last month I felt really   and it didn't get me anywhere. Do you feel the same? I'm sure some people have got BFP's third time around, maybe I'm just too scared to dream it could be me!

Kathryne- Good news about your appointment. Not too long to wait. 

Sprinkle-Let us know how it goes on Monday, tips greatly appreciated!

I will have a look at the Zita West article now.

Emma.b x


----------



## Nix76

Emma -    I could've written your post myself.  Yep, I'm exactly the same.  I wished for 1st time lucky and then when that never happened I though "oh, maybe the 2nd attempt will be the one" and now I tend to think that I am just going through the motions to move onto IVF.  I am currently 13 days post basting and expecting AF to show at any time really.  My clinic makes you wait 17 days before testing, but I have never made it that far yet.

Sorry if this sounds really negative - it's just how I feel.  However, I know that IUI CAN and DOES work for loads of ladies and I hope that you are all the ladies that it does work for  

Lou - that's great news hun!!  Good luck for 9.30am tomorrow


----------



## Nicksy

Nix & Emma - I know exactly how you both are feeling.  I thought the same about my first 2 goes of IUI. When we went to see the Doctor we were going to have another round of IUI but in my heart and my intiution just told me that it wouldn't work and I didn't see the point in spending nearly £800 to get yet another failure and all the heartache that goes with it.  I blamed the fact that I wasn't well and that I was having a new kitchen to the fact that I would put the IUI on hold, but I think the real reason was, I just don't believe that it will work for me.  

KP is testament that IUI does and can work, so keep staying positive girlies!!

xx


----------



## emma.b

Nix and Nicksy- thanks for your replies. Nicksy good luck with the IVF.

Nix- Don't apologise for sounding -ve, I am just the same and understand completely how you are feeling . I really hope we are both wrong. Not long until you test, I will be   for a BFP for you. 

Emma x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Emma - I hoe you are ok and I   that this 3rd attempt works for you


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi ladies,

have not been on in ages, just can't seem to get time to get logged on lately so have missed where everyone is up to but did catch Lou's news on last page, good luck for ET, my love and thoughts are with everyone else whatever stage you are at.

  to all


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Marmalade - another IUI success story!! 

Hope you are doing ok hun!

xx


----------



## emma.b

Hi Kathryne- Thanks. I hope so too. Have fun on your roller blades. I have some here but have only been a couple of times. I fell over in front of a big group of Colombian teenagers and that put me off! 

Marmaladeboo  How are you?


----------



## Nix76

Marmaladeboo - that's what we need on here, more twinnie success stories like yourself!!  How're you feeling ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls  well I have had a nice afternoon snooze and watched Joe Somebody and now DH is back from work and is preparing dinner, chicken salad, I think I could easily become a lady of leisure


----------



## Nicksy

Glad you have had a nice relaxing day Lou - make the most of it!! In 9 months time, there will be no relaxing for you!
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here's hoping Nicksy, so I'm in at 9.30am tomorrow then your not long afterwards  although I am sure you will be fine, hope you have all your ?'s ready


----------



## Kathryne

Lou & Nicksy good luck for tomorrow let us know how you get on


----------



## Nicksy

My DH has said that he is going to do all the talking - he seems to be taking this a bit harder than me at the moment and so really wants to get going with this egg share!!  He just feels so sorry that I have to go through this as I bet your DH does!

I have got a few questions though - I really can't wait to go and find out if we are going to be able to do it. 

All the best for tomorrow Lou - I will be thinking of you - woohoo, just think this time tomorrow you will be PUPO  

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Kat - I certainly will, speak to you all tomorrow - have good evenings and relax Lou xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Nicksy & Kat yes PUPO this time tomorrow


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies, finally I've made it on today.

I'm so sorry but I'm not going to have time for lots of personals again today - still need to do lots of packing, and DD is quite poorly after her injections today.  Very clingy and tearful poor little love.

Couldn't face just disappearing for 9/10 days though without saying a quick goodbye.

Lou - 4 Embies is fantastic hun, and I will be  so hard for you at your ET tomorrow at 9.30am.  Take care of yourself my lovely & I'll be desparate to get back and find out how you are getting on.

Hello to Nicksy/Kat/Leech/Amanda/Marmaldeboo/Bee/Sprinkle/Twinkle/Nix76/KP/Emma.b & all our other lovely ladies that my  of a brain won't let me think of right now.

Lots & love & hugs to you all & I hope you have a fantastic week whilst we are away.  Look after each other.
Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

Julie - hope you have a great holiday, you really deserve it. Hoping the sun shines for you everyday!  

Nicksy - hope you get a good night sleep before your appointment tomorrow 

Lou - this time tomorrow you will be PUPO, and that will turn into your BFP.  Enjoy the pampering from your DH.

Well I just did my first ever puregon injection. Lou your video link was incredibly helpful as it has been so long since the nurses showed me what to do.  My DH walked in just in time to do the actual injection.  Poor darling was amazing even if he broke out in a sweat at the thought of hurting me!  It really was absolutely fine and painless, definitely as I found the pregnyl shot last time to be so stingy.

Hope everyone has a good evening and stays positive on your TTC journeys. 

Emma and Nix -   you get your BFP 

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## emma.b

Julie- Have a great holiday. Hope your DD feels better soon. 

Sprinkle- glad you didn't find the puregon too bad.


----------



## sprinkle

thanks hun
Did you read the Sophie Kinsella book by the way? I remember we were talking about it aaaaages ago.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie have a great break honey

Sprinkle glad your first jab is done, funny how it doesnt hurt isn it


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- I looked out for the Kinsella books at the airport but couldn't find them. I have just finished reading The Kite Runner and Reading in Bed. They were both really good. I'm looking forward to seeing The Kite Runner on DVD. I'm defo going to by the Shopaholic series when I'm back home for good. What CD are you? I'm just off for base-line scan, they didn't do one the last two cycles and I am not looking forward to it as I have a heavy period and bad AF pains (sorry tmi!) Also I am coming down with the cold my husband has had. Do you think that will decrease the chance of it working this time?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello girls hope your keeping well and enjoying the weather (if its hot like here)

Just been reading a post about lou and a video link about injections, i have tried to search but could not find it, can anybody help?

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

Twinkle I will forward it to you, Lou originally sent it to me. It's really brilliant! I hadn't remembered anything the nurse told me, so I watched the video, and then step by step did the injections with the booklet in front of me.


----------



## sprinkle

Emma The Kite Runner book was really amazing.  Normally movies after the books are quite disappointing, but the DVD was as good as the book. Let me know what you think.  Another book I'd recommend is The Other Boleyn Girl - definitely read the book as opposed to watching the movie as they're very different.

How was your scan?  I'm so sorry but Im a bit behind and don't know what CD is?!  All I know is that I haven't had my AF and its not coming this cycle, so at my scan on Weds they told me to take it as day 2 as my lining was light. So my next scan is Weds - day 9.

Any more news on your house situation?
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are ok - PINCH PUNCH 1ST OF THE MONTH NO RETURNS    
Lou - I hope everything goes well for you today lovely xxx  
Julie - Hope you have a fab holiday I'm sure the weather will be lovely  

Morning to Sprinkle, Twinkle, Emma, Nix & Nicksy (sorry if I have forgotten anyone xxx)

Love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

My you've all been busy chatting away!  . Unfortunately I didn't have time to log on yesterday because work was really hectic. Its a real pain because i'm trying to maintain a stress free life - very difficult.

So for some personals

Emma B: Glad to see that you are back. Goodluck for this cycle of IUI, I am sending you lots of  !!! I don't think having a cold will affect things at all. And apparently its good to have a heavy AF - it cleanses the system 

Lou: Congrats on your 4 embies!! I'm guessing this means you can freeze some which is brilliant. As I type this I guess that you are going through ET - I'm thinking of you hun

Julie: Have a wonderful sunny holiday

Sprinkle: Congrats on your puregon injection! I really wound myself up for mine!

Nicksy: Good luck for your appointment today. My appointment to discuss IVF wasn't nearly as scary as I thought it would be. Maybe i've just got used to the idea but i am not as freaked out by the whole process as before.

Nix: Good luck with this cycle of iui.


Hi to everyone else.

I have my appointment today with Dr Zhai for a follow up and somemore acupuncture. I am dreading it because i get the results of my ovarian reserve tests today and also my DH more detailed semen analysis. Please send me some  !!!!


----------



## sprinkle

Morning ladies!

Harriet - what time is your appointment? I'm sure you will get great results from your ovarian reserves tests and your DH too.  Just enjoy your session with Dr Zhai and relax into the acupuncture. Sending you lots and lots of     

Kat happy 1st August, a slap and a kick for being so quick!!!!!!!

Lou - thinking of you this morning, hope everything is going amazingly well for you    

God morning to Nix, Nicksy, Amanda, Twinkle, KP, Julie on holiday, Mrs Leech, Emma and everyone else

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sprinkle
My appointment is at 4.45.


----------



## sprinkle

I shall be sending all my      to you this afternoon then!


----------



## Nix76

Morning Ladies - thank crunchie it's Friday at last !!!!!!!

Well, starting spotting last night - went to bed expecting AF to arrive during the night, but still only spotting.  Got the rumblings of AF belly & back pains though so I guess it'll be here full flow by the end of the day.  That's the end of my IUI journey.........

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nix
So sorry to hear that AF is on her way but I am   for you that you are wrong


----------



## sprinkle

Oh Nix, so sorry you're having AF symptons starting. Hoping and   its not and its something else


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - All the best for your appointment later       I'm surr your result will be just perfect xxx
Nix - Sorry to hear you are having AF symptoms but   she is not on her way xx
Sprinkle- what plans you got for this weekend lovely x


----------



## katedoll

Hi Girls
I've been lurking on the IUI part of this site for a while.  After 12 months of clomid we start IUI at St Michaels at Bristol at the end of the month.  I've had a look at the beginners guide on here for IUI and we seem to be doing that, but also something different - sniffing Bureslin (spelling?) once my period has started. Then waiting 2 weeks before starting injecting.

Why would this be?  Also it seems that most people starting injecting fairly early on in their cycles, but they want me to wait 2 wks after AF starts, and then go in for a baseline scan (all the time I'm sniffing), then wait another 2 wks for a second scan and possibly then start injecting.

I'm just a bit confused by it all? 

Any help would be appreciated.

(I wasn't sure where to post this, the other boards seem that you start new threads for each topic, but here it seems it is all on this one thread.  But then it seems more a friends board chatting rather than questions - sorry.  Also it is a little more difficult to scroll down and search for topics you are interested in, if it is all under one IUI Girls TTC thread?)  Sorry, there may be more to it than I understand .....  but it just seems a little difficult to search topics by scrolling.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Katedoll
You are in the correct place, this board is for general IUI support and questions and the ladies on it are great. Unfortunately I don't know the answers to your questions but it sounds a bit like a IVF protocol initially. I hope that some of the others can be a bit more help


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Hope you are all ok on this lovely Friday morning!

Harriet - Hi hun, hope you are ok.  I am sending you     for your results this afternoon.

Katedoll - Welcome hun, I had a medicated cycle but I started injecting on day 3 so not really sure what they are doing with yiur drugs - I am sure someone will know though!

Kat - Hi lovely - hope you are ok!

Sprinkle - Glad your jabs are going ok - they aren't as bad as you think are they?

Nix - So sorry that you are getting AF pains -   that everything will be ok for you hun!

Hi Emma, Twinkle and anyone else that I have missed  

AAM - Well I went for my appt this morning to discuss IVF egg share and it went really well.  The Doctor is happy for us to do this and we have another appt booked for the 12th Sept to get underway (after our hols).  He thinks that a recipiant will be found really quickly so it will be nowhere near as long as we initially thought.  I really feel like everything is going our way at last!!  He is arranging for our counselling appt so that there will be nothing holding us up.  He mentioned about a brand new blood test that they are doing - called AVM or something like that which will basically predict how you are going to respond to the drugs and whether you will produce enough eggs or too many, so that they can base the drugs around this.  So I will probably need this doing.  The good thing though is that this Doctor knows everything about us, so we don't need to have all the tests done again - just a few blood tests!  So right now I am feeling very    about the whole thing.  Am I ok to stay on this board even though I am not doing IUI as I feel like I know you all here!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - you just try and leave       I so pleased for you lovely and that really is not long at all xx


----------



## sprinkle

Nicksy you are absolutely not allowed to leave!!! So excited that it's happening more quickly then you thought.    

Kat - not so sure what we're doing this weekend. Tonight we have a big dinner with DH family, tomorrow I do know that I have my puregon at 6.30!! Probably out for dinner with friends. Other than that, just see where the days take us.
What are your plans? Did you have your dinner with MIL... or was it tonight?  

Hi Katedoll, welcome to this thread. Im so sorry but I have no advice for you, I'm on my 2nd cycle of IUI and I'm injecting days 3, 5 and 7. Stay around and I'm sure someone will have advice for you hun

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - sounds like you have a good weekend planned.  Its tomorrow we are going out with MIL - looking forward to it.  The Sunday they have given fairly good weather so we might go for a drive and take the dog for a walk.

Hi Katedoll - Welcome to this thread x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy
That is great news, am so pleased for you. You must stay on this thread. We might even be cycle buddies as i'm planning on starting IVF in early Oct - unless I get a BFP naturally of course


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks ladies for letting me stay  

Harriet, that would be good if we could be cycle buddies - we can discuss our symptoms  

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Yes that would be great! Did they give you any idea of the drugs you will be on. My doc told me i would be taking 225 of menopure every day so i will defo be going


----------



## Nicksy

No, he didn't mention any of the drugs that I would be taking - I presume that I will probably be on the same dose as you have been told.  The good thing is that being through IUI, at least I am prepared for what the injections are like.  It kind of gets you ready for the whole IVF process and I am honestly looking forward to getting going with it.  I have warned DH that I might go gaga for a few weeks, but if it results in a BFP, it really doesn't matter. 

It was quite funny because I asked the Doctor if we could keep doing this until we got a BFP and he said that yes as long as I am under 36, I can do as many as I like - his words were you can easily bang out 5 cycles!  

I think that is why I am feeling pleased today about being able to have the treatment at my own hospital, the Doctor who has been treating us through all of this is a really lovely bloke and has got a great sense of humour - he helps us to keep it all in perspective if you know what I mean!


----------



## Harriet_LF

yes defo i think its really important to like the consultant. This woman is the 3rd I have seen now and she is the one i'm going to stick to. She also wasn't as negative about my FSH levels. 

Anyway i have to dash now to get my results!!!! I will try and log on later to let you all know - am so


----------



## Nicksy

Good luck Harriet xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls  well we had 2 embryos put back 4 cell grade 2, just hope they stick    Mary & Pat our angels please watch over them     

Nix - sorry signs of AF are with you  

Nicksy great news about egg sharing hun

Good afternoon too you all


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, 

  and sticky vibes to you honey!!

I am glad it went well for you this morning - I was thinking all about you!   

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Nicksy, just pray they snuggle in now


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I am so glad everything went well I  just   everything will be OK which Im sure it will be


----------



## sprinkle

Lou that's great and so happy it all went so well. 
 and lots of     that they're snuggling in!!!
You're officially PUPO.

xxxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Congratulations Lou that is brilliant news, i'm so please for you!

I've just got back from Dr Zhai and my blood tests were good! Hoorah!!!! DH sperm test was a bit rubbish though high levels of abnormal forms! But the good news was that they were all really motile. So am feeling much more  today

Have good weekends everyone


----------



## Sal81

Hello everyone 

I just wanted to say  to everyone. I've been following everyone's news even though I haven't been posting and it's been great to hear lots of positive things (especially Lou, Sprinkle and Nicksy) 

Sorry to hear your news Nix, will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Also, welcome to the newbies, sending you lots of   .

Take care everyone, hope you all have lovely weekends.

Sally xxx


----------



## emma.b

Lou- PUPO Glad it went well this morning. Take it easy. I have everything crossed for you x

Nix- Sorry you have AF signs. I really hope the  doesn't arrive.

Sprinkle- I will let you know what I think of the DVD. Our friend John has a copy here so hopefully I can borrow it. I'll also look out for the book you recommended. My scan went fine, start injections at 6pm this evening. I am CD 3 today (I can't remember what CD stands for but just know that CD1 is start of cycle Lol!), so I am only a day behind you. My next scan is on Monday, day 6. Good luck with yours next weds. On the house front there has been alot of change. After losing our buyer we pulled out of buying the barn because of worries about a neighbouring development. We found another place when we were home, different kettle of fish all together 1950's house with attached C18th out building. Needs alot of work. Just waiting to get our mortgage offer then ready to exchange. We decided to keep our house in Verwood rented out and have just got a new tennant. I'll be living with my parents until then which will be strange as I left home at 18 to go to uni. As much as I love them I hope it's not for too long!!

Nicksy- I'm glad your appointment went well and you are feeling so positive about the IVF.

Harriet- Good news about you blood tests. My Dh had loads of abnormals one test but each IUI his sample has been very good so it may just be a blip.

Sal81 and Katedoll- Welcome!

Have a great weekend everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## sprinkle

evening all...

Emma - good luck with the injections! I now know that I'm CD4, so yes, we are 1 day apart - lets hope we can share this cycle together, and get our BFPs together. That would be so amazing!!!
All sounds so exciting with the new house you found. Its great how things turn out. The new place sounds great, I hope you get your mortgage offer so it can all go ahead.
Also of course I'll share all the tips from my appointment on Monday.  

Harriet - so happy your bloods came back so well.  Don't worry about DHs sample, its surely the motility that counts and thats on your side  

Sal thank you for your message.  Hope you're having a good week and eveything is going your way  

Nix - hope everything is ok and that your AF hasn't arrived


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Sprinkle. I hope we both get BFP's too . I'm glad we are cycle buddies, it really helps to chat to someone going through it at the same time. Went to John's for dinner last night and have borrowed the Kite Runner DVD, looking forward to watching it later.

Emma x


----------



## sprinkle

such a great movie, let me know what you think.

DH and I just did my 2nd puregon injection... this one stang a little bit. But I was brave  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Sprinkle
xxx

PS 
When should I be using a hot water bottle to make the follies grow? After my Day 9 scan or from now?


----------



## olive22

Hi all

I am currently on waiting list for iui after 12 months of clomid. I was just wondering if there are certain criteria the sperm need to be with mobility and things? Im due to top of list Sep time so just preparing.

Thanks Olive22 X


----------



## sprinkle

hi Olive
Just saw your post, I'm sorry but I have no idea of the sperm criteria. 
Its usually quiet on here on weekends, but I'm sure someone will pop in and be able to help you


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all having lovely weekends despite the wet weather.

*Sprinkle*, I'm glad you're managing to be brave, well done! Hope it continues to go well    My Puregon injections always sting now, I get stingy cramps in my tummy for 5 - 10 minutes afterwards.

*Olive*, hello. I can't answer your question, sorry. Good luck.

I'm sitting on the sofa at the moment with a blanket and hot water bottle - I've got a cold and sore throat  Feeling really rough. Alongside that I've got some pains in my lower abdomen so I'm hoping it doesn't mean anything. I will do my last two injections later, Puregon and Buserelin and then I've got my scan tomorrow. I'm feeling really worried about it, keep thinking that I'll have too many follicles and the cycle will be cancelled. I also read on here earlier that you shouldn't take Ibuprofen during treatment and I did take some for a couple of days at the beginning of my cycle. I didn't realise that you shouldn't, hope I haven't caused anything to go wrong. Does anyone know why you should avoid it?

I knew treatment wouldn't be easy but I didn't know it would be this hard. I feel completely out of control. Anyway, I'll try to stop whinging now!

Take care everyone and 

Sally xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you all had a good weekend.

Lou - How are you feeling lovely  
Sprinkle - Glad to hear your being brave with your injections.  Did you have a good weeked  
Nicksy - I am really glad your appointment went well
Harriet - Good news about your blood results - not long now  

Morning to everyone Emma, Nix, Sal, Olive22, Katedoll, & Juliehope your hols is going well  

Love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

I hope that you all had good weekends despite the rain! My dh's niece and nephew came to stay this weekend so i'm feeling pretty exhausted today! Maybe children aren't such a good idea  

I was so relieved to have good ovarian reserve tests on Friday I was really dreading it. I am a bit concerned about DH's tests now, his abnormal forms were 94% on the kreuger strict criteria (apparently there are 2 types of way of measuring sperm). Normal sperm have >14%. Does anyone know how much sperm tests vary? I am now starting to think that maybe our problems are due to both of us rather than just me! Any advice on this would be appreciated. 

Right some personals now:

Sal: I completly understand what you are going through, it is very very difficult. I think the reason why you can't take ibruprofen is because it thins the blood, you are not allowed to take it whilst pg either. Paracetemol is not as harsh on your body.

Olive: Welcome to this thread. I am not sure of the sperm criteria but they do sort the sperm and take away the rubbish ones. 

Sprinkle: Well done on the jabs, glad you are getting on ok

Lou: Hope you are feeling ok now that you are PUPO

Julie: Hope the weather is not too awful for you

Hi to everyone else: Kat, Emma etc...............


----------



## sprinkle

morning all...

Sal - I hope you are beginning to feel a little better today.  Nothing worse than feeling all icky with a cold and sore throat. How did you get on with your scan? (If it was this morning, otherwise let us know later)     

Kat - hey hunny. we had a very relaxing and boring weekend! very unexciting... sofa shopping! we stayed in Sat night and I was in last night while DH was playing poker with the boys.  How was dinner with MIL and the rest of your weekend?  

Harriet - hello you! Sounds like you had a very busy weekend, good practice for whats to come    I don't really have a clue on the sperm test variation so sorry I can't offer any advice there.   

Lou - our PUPO lady!!! Hope you managed to chill out and relax all weekend. How much longer until you go away? Lucky you!

Emma - hope you enjoyed the movie and had a lovely weekend

Hi to Nix, Julie on holiday, Mrs Leech, Nicksy, Amanda, Zarzar, KP, Olive, Twinkle and everyone else!! 

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - Dinner Sat with MIL was lovely we were totally spoilt, I had fish platter, Monkfish, Salmon & King Prawns YUM YUM.  Then yesterday our neighbours came over with their two kiddies (4 & 2 yrs old) OMG my house was totaly trashed!!!  

Your weekend you had sounds like just what I need now to get over this weekend


----------



## sprinkle

Our week is going to get a little busier... as my SIL and 4 nieces and a nephew are all coming to london for a few weeks (they live in the US)
Should be fun though!! 

Fish platter sounds delicious though, I love good fish!


----------



## Kathryne

You def have a busy week planned - Im sure you'll have a fab time


----------



## sprinkle

I'm so excited to spend time with them all!

I have my appointment with my dietician today... she specialises in PCOS so I'm hoping she can help sort out my cycles and get my AF back on track (not that I want it for another 9 months!!!)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  well it was my 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday and so we had a lovely relaxing day and then went for an indian, our fav food    I am feeling fine, bit bloated still but the clinic said it can take upto 6 weeks for my ovaries to shrink back down and my (.)(.)'s are still big and tender but that will be the cyclogest, have no idea how this is going to turn out, so trying not to think about it really.  

Hope you are all well


----------



## sprinkle

Happy Anniversary!!!       

Hope the bloating and (.)(.) start feeling better soon
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - I cant wait to hear what the dietician says to you I find things like this really interesting - hope it all goes well.

Lou - I am glad you had a lovely anniversary - I love Indian to   .  Not long now til your hols have you started sorting out your clothes yet?

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Kat, I'm also excited. I'm feeling very pro-active about it.    

Bust day at work?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Sprinkle and Kat, yes I have sorted out most of my clothes DH just need to get them packed which he is doing later today


----------



## sprinkle

how exciting!! a perfect way to pass a 2WW by being on holiday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle exactly although the clinic said to test on 13th so not long till I find out my destiny


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Sprinkle: your week sounds busy - wow 5 kids thats loads! Well done for making an appointment at the dietician, it feels good when you are proactive doesn't it

Kat: Your dinner sounds lovely

Lou: testing on 13th wow only 9 days to go then, so you will be on holiday when you test? Congrats on your wedding anniversary -I love indian food too. When are you off on your hols?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet off to Bulgaria, we went last year with friends and loved it and so going again this year as they will have the Euro currency next year and so all the prices will go up


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - not too busy today thank god (I bet I've spoke too soon now!!)  I got an interview on Thursday getting a little nervous, not sure if its the right thing to do at this present moment in time but hey you cant put your life on hold wondering if this treatment is going to work!

Lou - Test day really is not that far away is it! I bet you cant wait for your hols what day do you actually go?

Harriet - What you up to this week anything nice


----------



## sprinkle

thanks Harriet, it really does! I guess I'm more looking forward to it as I'm not concerned about my weight (fortunately) but I just want to do anything to get my cycles more regular and that is what she specialises in.     

Lou - 13th is very soon, I think thats when I'm due to be basted.  A lucky date for both of us then    I've never been to Bulgaria, but should follow your lead and go before the Euro.  Very sensible.   

Kat - good luck with the interview! Is it for a new company or within where you work now?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat we go on Friday and can't wait   

Sprinkle - yes go to Bulgaria its lovely, oh 13th should eb lucky for us both then


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - Its for a brand new company    my DH thinks its a good thing for me to do, the company I work for now are OK but they keep making promises and never keep to them the only thing that is really keeping me here is the people! but hey I suppose its only an interview its not like Ive been offered the job.

Lou - I wish I was you going away on Fri I would be so excited


----------



## sprinkle

right, I'm off to my appointment. Its not until 1pm but its at least 1hr drive from here.
Wish me luck!!! 
I shall be back after to let you know what she says

Over & out  
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Any news Sprinkle xx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone  

Well, it's bad news for me - I had my scan and I've got too many follicles. Treatment cancelled. I thought this might happen so was quite prepared but I have surprised myself with how upset I am. I haven't stopped crying since I left the clinic.  

All the injecting was for nothing. We won't be able to do it next cycle as we're going away on 29th August, so I've now got to wait. After such a long wait for treatment, then being able to feel a bit excited that it was happening, I now feel really let down so quickly.  

Never mind eh? I know I'm not the only one. 

Hope you're all ok.

Sally x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sal
So sorry that your cycle has been cancelled but the time will fly  - honestly it will. You also have a lovely holiday to look forward to and you never know you might get pg naturally in the meantime.


----------



## emma.b

Hi everyone

Sprinkle- Hope you get some good advice at the dieticians. Still not watched The Kite Runner as DH wants to watch it as well and he had alot of work on over the weekend. 

Lou- Happy anniversary for Saturday. Glad you had a nice meal. I really miss curries. It's our 5th Anniversary on the 23rd, not sure how were going to celebrate yet.

Harriet- Sperm samples can vary hugely. My DH had a sample with 80% abnormal forms a couple of years ago, now he has a good amount of normal forms but low motility. He has had at least 6 semenalysis', all very different results. There is another test on the sperms motility to see whether they can be used for IUI. Has your dH had that done? I'm not sure what it's called in UK.

Sally- I'm really sorry to hear your treatment has been cancelled and that you have to wait another month  

Kathryne- Good luck with the interview. I'm nervous about starting my new job but like you say you can't put your life on hold. 

Olive- Welcome.

Not up to much today except scan at 4:30. Had a nice weekend. Went to friends for dinner Friday night and out for a meal on Saturday. On Sunday we went to a new shopping mall. Girls shopped whilst lads played on the games in Playland!!

Emma x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sal - so sorry your treatment has been cancelled lovely   hopefully it will work next time or like Harriet says it might even work naturally       

Hi Emma - your weekend sounds fab especially the shopping bit


----------



## sprinkle

Hi all, I'm back!

Firstly, Sal I'm so sorry your tx got cancelled.     As Harriet says, you could get a natural BFP between now and the next cycle.

Emma, the shopping sounded like fun!!  

Kat, the new job sounds really interesting and good luck for Thursday!!!

Right, my appointment...
She specialises in PCOS, as I already mentioned.  And she's put me on a low GI eating plan to aim to regulate my cycles.  
She changed my vitamin, I was taking Solgar Folic Acid. She gave me a list of 5 options, and recommended I take the Sanatogen Pronatal + Omega 3.  So I just bought this!

I eat a relatively low carb diet anyway, but she basically said that a plate at each meal should be 50& vegetables and salad, 25% protein and 25% carbs .

She wants me to be eating:
1-2 low GI carbs per meal
2-3 low GI fruits per day
3-4 healthy fats per day
2-3 low fat dairy foods per day

Eat every 2 1/2 - 3hrs, using low GI snacks between

Treat - as I normally eat 70% dark choc, she has put it to 80% choc so I eat less of it!!

She is highly positive that this will get my AF back on track!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally so sorry about your tx, can you not transfer to IVF?


----------



## Sal81

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your kind comments and support. It really helps. 

I am feeling a little better already - managed to calm down and think about it more sensibly.  At least we're further on than we were 3 months ago and we have more of an idea about the drugs etc.

I was told that my next cycle would probably start next week. Does that mean that I'll ovulate very soon? Do my body's own hormones take over and sort that out? And will it all clear? Any info greatly appreciated. I should have asked this at the clinic but just left quickly.

Sorry to say there is absolutely no chance that we could get pregnant naturally. My partner has no sperm at all. Completely killed off when he was given some drugs as a child and then later on as a young adult.

*Sprinkle*, that's really good news about the information you got from the dietician. I hope it helps you.

*Lou*, our treatment for now is NHS funded - 4 cycles of IUI and 1 IVF. I think she said I had 4 mature follicles so it wasn't loads too many. Next time I'll probably have less Puregon and hopefully that'll be better. Hope you're feeling ok and you're enjoying preparing for your holiday.

Hope everyone else is well and happy. Wishing you all lots of  for your treatment.

Sally xx


----------



## sprinkle

Sally so glad you are feeling better about your tx being cancelled. As you say, at least you have come this far in 3 months. I don't really know the answers to your questions about your next cycle etc.  I hope it all falls into place for you so you can start again


----------



## olive22

Sally

Just wanted to send you   sending      for the next cycle

Olive22X


----------



## Harriet_LF

where is everyone today?? Its soooo quiet


----------



## Nicksy

Morning ladies,

Hi Harriet - I'm here - it is a little quiet although Julie is away on her camping trip and Lou will be going on Friday  

How are you honey?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

What a horrible day   and this is our summer!!! anyway "GOOD MORNING" ladies xxx

Sal -   I really do hope your next cycle will work for you both  
Sprinkle - That is amazing new that your dietician gave you, funny enough I have kinda started a low GI diet mixed with slimming world but mine is to loose a few lbs and it is working.  Im sure this will work for you lovely xx
Lou - Morning lovely I bet when you opened your curtain this morning you thought thank god Im going away to the sun on Fri  
Nicksy - Hi how you doing  


Morning to everyone else hope you are all OK.

Love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Feel a bit blue to be honest. Not sure why just haven't been able to shake it off since yesterday. I think i'm a bit sick of all this baby stuff. Its difficult to know what the best thing to do is.

How are you?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat - didn't realise you was on too


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - I'm fine honey apart from this horrible weather   

Harriet - I have days like that too unfortunately.  There are good days and bad days and no matter what anyone says to you, you just can't seem to snap out of it.  I was with my SIL on Sunday who has just found out that she is PG and then my DH niece has just had her 20 week scan and found out that she is having a boy.  I think the worst thing for me is that I get the feeling that people pity me and wonder why its not happening for me and I am quite limited in what I tel most people - only my Mum and SIL know that we will be attempting IVF. 

Just think honey, that tomorrow you might feel completely positive again and as I always sayto my DH, good things come to those that wait.  Another thing I always think, is that if there is somebody watching over us, they are waiting to send us something very special!  Ooh, I feel all   now!!

Lots of love honey

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Harriet - its not good when we feel   is it and sometimes its hard to snap out of it but Nicksy is right lovley the best things do come to those who wait and god we are good at waiting  .  Chin up little lady Im sure things will work out especially with friends like us around


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Harriet*, sorry to hear you're feeling down.  This really is a painful, confusing waiting game at times. You just can't seem to get away from it either, it's always there. I'm sure your time will come, you've just got to be strong and keep going. I'm not really very helpful when it comes to supporting others but just know that I'm thinking of you. 

I'm at home today as I haven't been very well and today I feel even worse! I am starting to think I might have sinusitis. And after all the fuss I made about doing my injections, all I can think about is starting again! 

Hi to Kathryne and Nicksy and anyone else who's on. I hope you're having good days and are managing to keep dry.

Sally xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sal - sorry to hear you are not feeling too good, put your feet up and relax lovely xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Thanks for your kind words it really really does help. Its so nice to know that others are going through the same thing and can really understand. My fertile friends try and understand but its just not the same. I will try and cheer myself up! I have yoga tonight which will be lovely and then I am working at home for 2 days which is also great.

Sorry to hear that you are feeling unwell Sal but at least you picked a good day for it with all this rain!

Nicksy:damn those pg people! and pray that it will be us soon . I am really hoping that we are cycle buddies together on the IVF -that is if we don't get pg before first!   

Thanks again to my brilliant FF!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - yes I do to - it would be lovely to go through the cycle with a FF buddy!

Yes damn all the pregnant women around us - I don't mean it really - I am very very happy for them - especially my SIL as she too had problems getting PG!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

thats ok then pg people who have had problems are fine its the ones who get pg easily that we don't like


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet, I said to my DH that I might turn out like that Mad May on Eastenders - don't know whether you watched that!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

I do watch that! Hopefully we will get pg before that happens!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi ladies, Kat yes I am glad to be getting some Sun on my hols from Friday, typical I was hoping to get a base tan before I went away but never mind roll on friday.

How are we all today?


----------



## Kathryne

Sun!!! anybody woul think its summer   
I'm ok Lou just came back from lunch absolutley drenched!  Went out trying to find a resonable red bag so you think I could find one   never mind.

What you up to? x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou - yeah I am great thanks apart from the rubbish weather!!  Wish I was coming away with you on Friday - never mind only 18 sleeps until my holiday!!

How are you feeling today?

xx


----------



## Nicksy

I wish I knew who blew my lovely bubbles - they seem to go up all the time. 

Thanks ladies for them (whoever you are!!)


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - not long now til your hols lovely x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat poor you getting wet, I put my washing out this morning and have left it on the line as don't want to get wet sorting it out.  I am not really doing anything just at home counting the days until Friday DH is at work today so it is quite boring

Nicksy - hey you, I am fine feelign more and more normal but then I know that it would be too early to expect symptoms to be honest trying not to think about it too much as it can obviously go either way      so glad I have my holiday to keep my mind busy


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - we are not gonna find out till you come back - you could do with finding a little internet cafe to tell all of your FF buddies how you have got on!    it is a BFP for you
xx


----------



## Kathryne

I dont blame you Lou I would leave it there to until this bloomin rain stops.


----------



## Harriet_LF

what are the bubbles all about then?!


----------



## Kathryne

Do you know what Harriet I have no idea


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I will try to find a cafe to let you girls know my result


----------



## sprinkle

hi guys
its a   sprinkle today.

my brother in australia called me this morn to tell me their news... they're 7 weeks pregnant. i promise im so so so happy for them im just really   for me.  i got off the phone and just    
they have the most amazing 2yr old and its so lovely.

everyone around me all they have to do is look at their husbands and they get pregnant. including the ones with PCOS and endo, and then there is little old me.


----------



## Harriet_LF

ahhh sprinkle poor you but don't worry we all really understand how you feel. We all have to think positive and be convinced that one day it will be us!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

oh sprinkle     I know what you mean it is good news but it still hurst, I am sure it will be your turn soon


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle honey - I know exactly how you feel - I found out last week that my bro & SIL are pregnant again - they have 2 children.  I know that I felt so so happy for them but just felt terrible for myself. I was exactly the same - put on a brave face on the phone and then burst into tears as soon as I came off.  BIG   to you lovely as I know what you are going through!!

Harriet & Kat - not sure what the bubbles are (except a bit of fun) - you could do with knowing who has blown them for you !! 

Lou - Don't stress yourself about finding a cafe, but it would be lovely for us all to know!

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

thank you guys
i feel so selfish, and im just nervous about my scan tomorrow. its my first ever cycle with no AF, and all i want is to be a mummy.

i feel like im having a charlotte moment, from sex and the city. im so lucky and have everything i could ever want and need... except for this.

anyway, lou you are so lucky to be going away on fri. you deserve the sunshine!!!   i hope there is an internet cafe near you so you can share the good news with us.  

nicksy, harriet, kat.. thank you all for being my ff. im sending you all


----------



## Nicksy

Don't be nervous Sprinkle - lots of    from you my lady that the BFP will come to you (and all of us) soon and then we will be all able to join the bumps and babies thread together (although I can see us all sticking around here to be honest - its just too nice  )


----------



## Kathryne

sprinkle - anytime lovely lady thats what friends are for  

nicksy - I think you are right we'll never end up leaving this thread


----------



## sprinkle

you are so right, i love it here too!


----------



## Kathryne

do you know what I have done nothing today and I really cant get motivated at all.  I just want to go home have a shower pop my pj's on and watch a good movie.  DH has got the movies with Jack Nicolson & Morgan Freeman in.  I think its called Bucket ..... something ! so thats my plan for tonight.


----------



## Nicksy

Oh yeah Bucket List - I saw that advertised on sky movies (the pay ones).  You will have to let me know what you think about it.  

I really have to go and do some food shopping tonight - my cupboards are bare!! and my little doggie hasn't got any food left  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

the bucket list! i haven't seen it but i heard it was great.

i left work at 2.30. i was feeling so down i couldnt concentrate. so im home on the sofa watching rubbish on MTV!

Lou hun did you get DH to do his packing?!


----------



## Kathryne

I will let you know what its like.

Sprinkle - I dont blame you going home if I could I would xx

Nicksy - I hate food shopping i always seemed to get knocked with other peoples trolleys!!


----------



## Nicksy

I keep meaning to ask this but always forget, does anyone know the site where you get all the lovely pictures from?

I know Lou uses them a lot!

xx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Sprinkle*,   . I know just how you feel, it's so hard. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you   

I've been sitting at home all day doing nothing! Oh except for cuddling my cats - they seem to know that I'm not feeling very well. I really must get up and out and do some shopping too. I don't need much but I still hate having to go!

Take care,

Sally xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Sal, hope you start feel better soon.


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls,

Can i join your little gang?  Been reading all of your posts and think your all great!!!

Feeling a little low as been the hospital today for my 1st IUI appointment and the whole thing sounds so daunting.  I know you lot have been through so much and i probably sound a little baby but just trying to get my head round it all.  OMG!!!  When the nurse pulled out my IUI pack and i saw all the syringes i nearly fainted.  

Seriously need to have a word with myself and toughen up, think i'm just feeling a bit low as i'd kinda hoped the Clomid would work.  Going the hospital this morning has just left me feeling really fed up with the whole thing. PMA!!! At least i'm on the next step now i suppose this is a good thing.

Nevermind, a chippy tea tonight followed by losts of chocolate on the couch tonight and i'll be right as rain tomorrow and ready to continue onwards and upwards.  A night off the organic fresh fruit and veg won't kill me. 

Lots of love and babydust to you all x x x x


----------



## emma.b

Hi guys.

Babysoon- Welcome. I had 7 months of clomid before IUI. It is hard facing the fact that you need more involved treatment but it will be worth it when you get your BFP. Once you have done your first injection you'll feel alot better. Any questions just give us a shout. The support you get from FF is fab. Mmmm chip shop tea, that is another thing I really miss living here!

Harriet, Sprinkle and Sal, sorry you have been feeling down , I just heard from my friend that she had her 22 wk scan and is expecting a girl. Although I'm happy for her I am sad it's not me. Sometimes it just feels so unfair. I spoke to my SIL the other day and all she says everytime is 'any news for me yet?', she knows we are having treatment but never asks how it is going or how we are feeling. Doesn't she think I want to be a Mum a million times more than she wants to be an Aunty   

Sprinkle- Good luck with you scan tomorrow. I have my second one tomorrow at 10:30. I'm a bit concerned because at my scan yesterday I had 3 follies right side 9mm,9mm,9mm and 3 follies left side 9mm,8mm,8mm. I'm hoping at least a couple will stop growing!! Over here they let you have a maximum of four good size follies.   that tomorrow there are less! Thanks for the diet info, I am trying to eat more fruit and veg. 

Lou- Bet you can't wait for your hols. My Mum said weather had been rubbish back home. Hopefully being on holiday will make the time pass a bit quicker til test day. I am hoping and   for you.

Nicksy- Not sure which pictures you mean, but you get access to more smilies if you are a charter member.

Kathryne- I saw the bucket list on the plane. It was really good, hope you enjoy it.

Hi to everyone else. Emma xx


----------



## Kathryne

Babysoon - Welcome on board lovely. I think your plan to relax and chill out tonight is just what the doctor has ordered  

Emma - Hi lovely hope you are ok x


----------



## sprinkle

hi Babysoon (I love the name!!  )
welcome to our thread, we love having new friends join us on here.

i totally know how you feel about recieving the IUI pack... I was given mine end of May, but didn't manage to get down to using it until last week (no AF due to PCOS). It's rather daunting and I don't like injections, but I just thought that a small prick every few days for me would be worth is to be a mummy.  I make my DH do it, and I talk away ignoring it!

Lots of chocolate on the couch sounds perfect and a great way to ease yourself in.  As for the IUI itself, I found it to be very painless, very quick and not at all invasive! (I've only had 1 so I haven't had much experience and I'm hoping my 2nd will be the last for a couple of years   )

Sprinkle
xxx

Emma - you were typing at the same time as me  
I'm   for you that the follies stop growing for you.  I know they will   
My scan is at 10am so hopefully I'll have some good ones there as well.


----------



## emma.b

Hi Zuri and welcome!

It sounds like you will be having clomid instead of the injected medication to stimulate your ovaries. I think the control test will be an internal scan to make sure you have responded to the clomid and produced a good size follicle. If you have then you will have the HCG injection to cause the egg to release. You are usually basted about 36 hours after having the HCG injection. Your DH will have to produce a fresh semen sample on the morning that you are going to be basted. It takes them a few hours in the lab to prepare the sperm ready to be used. For example my Dh usually takes sample in at 8am and I am basted about 12/1pm. Your Dh can usually be with you during the procedure. After basting you wait two weeks until having a blood test, or about 17 days if doing a HPT, to see if you are pg. I hope this makes sense and has helped a little. I'm afraid I can't answer your question regarding your tubes, but I'm sure someone on here will be able to help. Good luck.

Emma.b x


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- I would ring your clinic and ask. I think they are all different. Try not to worry about it though, your period mays start later than expected or you may need to be basted later then day 14.


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Zuri
Welcome to the thread.  I didn't want to 'read and run', but I don't really have any further information to share other than what Emma said.
The best thing to do is to call your clinic and they should be more than happy to go through everything with you.  After DH and I had our first appointment, they put everything in writing to us so we knew what was going on.  

GOod luck on your 2WW    

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Emma*, I've got my fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. I really, really hope that some of your follies calm themselves down and stop growing.    You might need to have words with them. 

Welcome *Babysoon!*  I was feeling just how you are only a month or so ago. I don't have any known fertility problems so when we went for our planning appointment I was expecting to be told that we would be having natural DIUI. She pretty quickly dropped the bombshell that I would be injecting myself and I couldn't quite believe it. I had thought when I walked in that the little green rucksack that was on my chair must have been for someone else! How naiive! Anyway, as I'm sure everyone will tell you, the injecting isn't too bad. You've just got to relax! It really will be worth it in the end. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your treatment. Enjoy your yummy tea.

Welcome *Zuri!*  I can't help you with your questions but  for your treatment.

*Sprinkle* hope your scan goes well tomorrow.    I really hope it'll be good news for you.

Sally xxx


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Sally- I plan to!

Zuri- I struggle with the language barrier too. We are in Colombia where everyone speaks Spanish. Luckily our Dr speaks good English but I have trouble speaking to the receptionists. I hope you get some clear answers from them soon.

Sprinkle- Best of luck for tomorrow. Hope it's good news for us both. 

Emma.b x


----------



## sprinkle

thank you Sal and Emma... I'm a little nervous! This is my first cycle with any type of fertility drugs so I am hoping they weren't too much or too little.  

Emma, what time is your scan? Lets hope we both get good news   

Sal hope you are feeling better this evening and your outing to the shops wasn't too bad


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- My scan is at 10:30 which is 16:30 UK time so I'll catch up with you tomorrow evening. Good luck x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls  you have been chatty , hope you are all well   

Nicksy the site for the pictures is http://www.glitter-graphics.com/ have fun with it


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Lou - Arrh thanks for the site hun - I will go and have a little play!  Hope you are feeling ok today - only 2 sleeps until your lovely holiday!

Babysoon - Welcome hun - IUI seems a lot more daunting than it really is and don't forget that you have got all your FF buddies on here to get you through it!

Emma & Sprinkle   with your scans today - I am sure that you will both be fine.

Zuri - Another welcome hun - I hope the IUI goes ok for you sweetie. 

Kat - Hi hun, how are you this morning?

Sal - Hope you had a nice relaxing evening last night!

Love to all

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have fun with it Nicksy


----------



## Nicksy

I am struggling Lou to get the picture over here - when I type the code in, the pic doesn't come up


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning everyone

Lou:I'm so jaelous of your holiday especially with this awful weather! Not long now

Emma / Sprinkle: Good luck with your scans today I hope that they go ok

Zuri / babysoon: Welcome to this thread. As the other girls have said IUI seems a lot more daunting than it actually is. In the end you even look forward to the injections because you feel like you are making a difference

Hello to everyone else

Harriet
xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning Harriet - are you feeling a little better today?

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

yes a bit thanks Nicksy. I went to yoga last night for some chakra re-alignment   

This weather isn't helping I don't think!


----------



## sprinkle

morning!

Lou - I'm so excited for you getting to go on your holiday in a couple of days.  Hows the 2ww going? Putting your feet up!?

Nicksy - hi hun, i love the picture!!!

Harriet - glad you're feeling a bit better today. This weather doesn't help anyone you're absolutely right.

I went to my scan this morning, incredibly nervous and worried the puregon was working too well or not at all.  Anyway, the scan showed a potential 1 good follie, with a 2nd behind it.  The scanning lady seemed very happy, she wants me to continue my puregon today, fri and sun, and we scan on Monday.  I also was a bit worried as I read somewhere about cardio exercise and puregon not being a good combination - but the dr put my mind at rest and told me it was absolutely fine!

so whats everyone got planned for today?

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sprinkle thats good news about your follicles, you seem to be reacting in just the right way. I'm sending   that the 2nd one catches up! I am working from home today - doesn't really get anymore interesting than that i'm afraid


----------



## Sal81

Morning! 

*Sprinkle*, that's fantastic news. I'm really pleased for you!  Let's hope they continue to do their stuff!    Have a good day.

Hope everyone else is having a great day.

Sally xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - I am working from home too hun - just done the hovering and dusting - know I shouldn't but the house was a tip!! I am glad you are feeling a little better today.  

Sprinkle - Well done on your follies honey, lets hope the 2nd one catches up too! Glad you like the pic, it ook me ages to work out how to do it!!

Hi Sal - how are you hun?

God is it only Wednesday?? What is everyone having for lunch today?  I could do with some inspiration!


----------



## sprinkle

thanks guys!
i really worked myself up that i gave myself a nervous tummy. ridiculous!! but DH was amazing this morning, not that he did but he really is amazing about all this. does the injections without stressing me out, talks about it when i want him to and puts no pressure on at all. im feeling very greatful and lucky today.  I just hope       that this cycle is the one for ALL of us

xxxxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I also haven't done much "working" at home so far today! Not sure what to have for lunch -  I don't have much in. I was thinking maybe some of that uncle ben's quick cook rice, its so yummy


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle - its great when DH is supportive isn't it?  Mt DH is great too.  I sometimes read the threads on the relationship bit and there are some really sad stories on there - not only do some ladies have to deal with the whole IF issue, but they also don't have very much support! It makes me count my blessings everyday!


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - glad its not just me


----------



## sprinkle

hmmm, lunch...
for me it will be a big bowl of salad, some tinned salmon, 2 tablespoons of 2% fat dressing and 1 tbsp mixed seeds

followed by fat free yoghurt and 1 sq of 85% dark chocolate

all courtesy of my PCOS specialist!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

so healthy sprinkle!! well done


----------



## sprinkle

thanks Harriet, the good thing is it actually tastes so yummy i dont mind to eat it!!


----------



## Sal81

Hi Nicksy - I'm still at home, still feeling pretty yucky. I phoned work and spoke to my manager who said she'd organise cover for me for tomorrow so I don't think I'll be rushing back. Hoovering and dusting IS work! 

I think I might phone the clinic in a bit, see if I can discuss with them about the possibility of fitting in one more treatment before going on holiday. I'm so impatient!  Does anyone know what happens about having a scan before starting a new treatment cycle after over-stimulating to check that they've all cleared? Do I have to have one at the beginning of my cycle?! eeekkkk!

Sprinkle your lunch sounds yummy. I think I'll probably end up with toast and tomato soup. Being poorly has made me lose my appetite (something that NEVER normally happens!) and I'm being very lazy.

Hi everyone else! 

Sally xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Sal - I am not sure to be honest if they do scan you at the beginning of your cycle - I know that would be a bit scary!!  

Ummm Tomato Soup - I think I might have that with some cheesy rolls that I bought last night - I think I might have it now, I am absolutely starving!

Sprinkle - yes your lunch does sound lovely!  Enjoy it


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for all your welcome wishes i'm made up i've joined, its really nice to know your not alone. You girls can really chat i couldn't believe all the replies when i logged on!!!

*Zuri* - Some good advise given by Emma B, and wish you all the look in the world. Could you maybe send a message to the doctor on this site who may be able to explain things a bit clearer in plain old English?

*Emma b* - Good luck for this morning (or afternoon to all us in the UK). I only normally log on to FF during my lunch hour but might sneak a peep this evening to see how you get on. I'll have my fingers crossed for you that it all goes to plan.   

*Sal 81 * - Glad to hear it wasn't just me who nearly fell off their chair when they saw the IUI pack!!! Feeling much better about the whole thing today. A few needles here and there won't kill me and lets face it - they'll be nothing compared to childbirth at the end of all this. The way i feel at the moment think i'd stick needles in my eyes if i thought it would make a difference.  
With regards to an early scan i was told yesterday at the hosiptal that they will carry out a scan with the old 'dildo-cam' on day 4 of your cycle to check for over-stimulation. If this all looks okay, its only then that they will recommend the necesaary drugs. Hope this helps and that your feeling better soon.

*Nicksy* - thanks for the support, can't believe ive made so many friends already. Do you live in Ellesmere Port on the Wirral? If so i live in Eastham which is just up the road from you. Small world hey!

*Harriot* - Thanks for the welcome wishes and what an addorable cat!!

*Sprinkle * - Hooray!!! Great news!!! I'm sure everything will be okay and that you'll be good to go early next week. Notice your on a special diet for PCO. Have any of you girls heard of the 'Foresight Pre-Conception'  programme. i recently found it while trawling on the internet and have joined up. Apparently they do hair analysis to see if you have to much iron or copper in body which can effect your chances of concieveing. Google it, its worth a look.

Cheerios girlies, lunch awaits x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Babysoon - wow what a small world - I live in Little Sutton so I am being treated at the Countess - I notice that you are under Arrowe Park - how is it there?

Honestly the injections are nowhere near as bad as what you think - have you got someone who can do them for you?

Lots of love and luck   

Nic
xx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hoep you are all ok  

Emma - All the very best for today lovely, I will be thinking of you around 4.30pm xx
Sprinkle - Great news about your scan not too much longer now    
Nicksy - Hi lovely how are you?

And afternoon to everyone else. Lou, Sal, Zuri, Harriet, Babysoon, (sorry if I have forgotten anyone xx)

I am really busy today trying to organise myself ready for my interview.  I am actually getting a little nervous  
Oh well its all experience

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## sprinkle

good afternoon!  

hi Kat -   for your interview tomorrow. i'm sure you will do really well!!     what time is your interview?!

Emma - not long to go until your scan! hope you're not too stressed about it.   

Babysoon - we're very glad you joined us on here!! I am definitely going to google the foresight programme, I find that really intriguing about doing the hair analysis. Have you done it?  

Sal - hope you're feeling better this afternoon.  Did you call your clinic to see what they can do to find out where you are cycle-wise? Hope you're tomato soup was yummy! My salad was delicious, but the dark choc topped it off. My DH commented this morning that I'm eating more than normal, to which I replied its on Drs orders and its all good food and eaten regularly!!  hehe, I love my food. I'm definitely a little miss 

Well our cleaner is off this week so I have joined in and done the cleaning at home, and I think I have to dash to the supermarket to get some more fruit and bits.

Hi Nicksy, Lou, Harriet, Twinkle, Zarzar, Amanda and everyone else I missed

Sprinkle  
xxx


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- Glad you are feeling clearer about everything. I hope you get some replies from your doctor soon.

Sprinkle- Great news about the follies. Well done. It's such a relief when you know everything is going to plan. My doctor said IUI usually works on the second attempt, so I hope that is the case for you. Not sure where it leaves me though on attempt number 3!

Kathryne- Good luck with you interview.

Harriet- Glad you are feeling better today.

Sally- Hope you are able to fit in another treatment, if not enjoy your holiday and come back nice and relaxed ready to start again.

Babysoon, Lou, Nicksy 

Thanks for all your   messages about my scan. It helps so much to know you are all rooting for me. My results were R ovary 14mm,11mm,10mm and L ovary 10mm,9mm. They seem confident that the smaller ones will stop growing as one already has. Not sure how one went from 9mm to 14mm in 2 days but there we go, it must be the greedy one! I'm due to have another scan Friday but at the moment there is no radiographer available so I have to call the clinic at 14:30 to see where I need to go. Having one injection tonight and another tomorrow. Last time at this stage I had three follies all 14mm, it's funny how your body reacts differently every time. 

Emma.b x


----------



## emma.b

Only me again. No radiographer around Friday so having 3rd scan Monday. Day off injections Sunday.....


----------



## Sal81

Morning all 

I hope you are all well. 

*Nicksy*, did you have tomato soup yesterday?! I had some and it was yummy! I know I'm going to sound bonkers but I really don't think that you can beat a tin of Heinz tomato soup.  Have a great day.

*Babysoon*, thanks for the info. Glad you are feeling better about the treatment. You really made me laugh when you said "dildo-cam"!    
I think if I had been thinking straight when I went in for my scan I'd have fallen on the floor in shock when I saw it! Instead I acted very grown up 

Hi *Kathryne*. Really hope your interview goes well.   

*Emma,* glad to hear that your scan went well. Will be nice to have a break from injecting  I'll  that your follies grow/stop growing for you!

*Sprinkle*, glad to hear you're enjoying your food. Good food is so important both physically and emotionally! Lots of people do say that when they're on special diets that they eat a lot more than they would normally - all good stuff!

Hi to *Zuri, Lou, Harriet* and anyone else I've missed (sorry).

I spoke to the Nurse at the clinic yesterday and she was really nice! She said that we could do treatment before my holiday if my period starts early, which she says it probably will, but I'll have to have a scan at the start to check my ovaries. If they haven't cleared I'll have to wait until my next cycle. I just have to wait and see what happens. Not really looking forward to a scan early in my cycle  but if that's what it takes! It's amazing what we put up with!

Take care everyone,

Sally xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning ladies, 

Sal - yes I had heinz tomato soup yesterday and it was lovely !!  Glad that you can do more treatment before your holiday - don't worry about being scanned early in your cycle - they have seen it all before!!

Emma - Glad that your scan went so well -   that bigger ones carry on growing and the little ones stop  

Zuri -    that you might get a natural pregnancy this month.  

Hi Sprinkle, Lou, Babysoon Kat   hope you are all ok this morning ladies!!

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

morning ladies  

Emma - great news about the scan, AND about having a day off injections!!! You got the day off, and I got 3 more days of it!!     As long as we BOTH get our BFPs it's all good   

Sal - great that you spoke to your clinic. Even more exciting that you can start so soon. Where are you off to on your holiday?! I love holidays!!

Nicksy - morning you.  How are you today?

Kat - good luck with the interview. We are all rooting for you today    

Lou - one more day to go you lucky thing! I'm going to miss you on here. But looking forward to some good news on your return...   

Zuri - hoping you are going to get your BFP this month  

Hello to Harriet, Babysoon, Twinkle, Julie and everyone else around

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## sprinkle

where is everybody today?!


I'm going to do a dance to bring you all out...


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sprinkle - I am here hun - not sure where everyone else is!!  

I have just been to McDonalds for my lunch - mmmm!!! 
xx


----------



## sprinkle

hi Nicksy!!!

McD's yummm, what did you have?!


----------



## Nicksy

I have been really naughty and had 6 chicken nuggets, a cheeseburger and chips  

What are you/ have you had for you lunch honey?

xx


----------



## sprinkle

I am about to have my delicious and truly healthy salad... lettuce, tomato, cucumber, tinned salmon and 2 tbsp of dressing!!
I haven't had chicken nuggets for aaaaaages.  They remind me of my little sister


----------



## sprinkle

was it easy to get the pictures from the link Lou sent you?
I forgot to look at it last night, but I really love your one... so pretty!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls
I am here too. Am working from home again today


----------



## sprinkle

...I knew my dance would bring you all out!!!   

Harriet how are you today?
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I couldn't resist the dance! To be honest i'm still being a bit of a misery and didn't want to depress you all!!!


----------



## sprinkle

oh Harriet don't feel like that. We're here to be there for each other...  

I saw a pic of a pregnant Billie Piper last night - my age married at the same time as me, and I burst into tears. How silly am I?!


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle - yes the pics are really easy to download - have a play - there are some lovely ones on there!

Harriet - HI hun, don't worry about depressing us - we are here to try and cheer you up!  Are you still not feeling too good?


----------



## emma.b

Hi, your dance must have woken me up early . It's 7:45 here and I was out til 12:30. Went to the Hard Rock cafe in the old town with about 30 Colombian's for a birthday party. Dh was away so I went with his friend. I had Haystack chicken salad and two strawberry juices. Really fancied a Corona but was good . Thanks for all your messages about my scan, fingers crossed for Monday.

Sprinkle- Well done on the health lunch. I'm not sure what I'll have today. Yesterday I had two boiled eggs and soldiers! Tonight I am cooking carbonara.

Nicksy- Your lunch sounds yummy!

Harriet- I am sorry to hear you are feeling low. Please don't worry about depressing us. We are here to listen and support each other. We all understand how you are feeling.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> I am struggling Lou to get the picture over here - when I type the code in, the pic doesn't come up


Are you copying the whole thing and then pasting into your post? Sorry have you sorted it now?



Hope you are all well, I am getting excited now about tomorrow jetting away


----------



## sprinkle

morning Emma over there in South America!!!
Your night sounded like such fun.

Lou - I LOVE the pic!!!!
I bet you're excited. I would be to if I was going away tomorrow. What time is your flight?

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Lou- Have a fantastic holiday. I hope it is good news when we hear from you again  . I'm going to have a look at the sparkly pictures now, they look fab.

Sprinkle- Buenos Tardes!. It is bright and sunny here, another day of 90 degrees I think. What's it like back home?


----------



## sprinkle

right now in London, the only word I could use to describe the weather is 'tropical'... 27 degrees one minute, then torential rain for 15mins followed by 27 degree sun again!!!


----------



## emma.b

Sounds pretty much like here then! I am going to London for the day with friends but not til 11th or 18th October. I've only been about four times.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle we fly at 20.55 tomorrow night, but the minibus is picking us up at 3pm to beat teh traffic on the M6 so it all starts then    

Emma.b hi hun, thanks for the kind wishes and yes I hope I come back with good news


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, Thanks hun, I think I have got it sorted now - thanks honey!

Hi Emma - how are you lovely?

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Emma - London is great, I've lived here my whole life so I know it pretty well! On my Gap Year after A-Levels, I went travelling through Central and South America, but we didn't go to Colombia. I'd love to go there one day

Lou - sounds like fun!!! Did you get all your packing done yet?!


----------



## Nicksy

Lou, this is just for you!


----------



## sprinkle

testing...


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo Sprinkle - it worked!

xx


----------



## sprinkle

i tried (and failed  ) to also get one onto my profile, to replace the FF pic I chose from the list.  Any ideas?!


----------



## Harriet_LF

you lot are having so much fun i thought i'd join you  

How do you insert these glitter things?


----------



## sprinkle

i just clicked on Nicksy's, then chose one from the website and copy and pasted the link onto the reply!!!


----------



## sprinkle

only another 4months to go! (I just loved the picture!!!)


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hopefully it will work

http://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/178500


----------



## Harriet_LF

didn't work


----------



## sprinkle

did you copy the 2nd link? its the bottom one, not the top one

try again!
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

fingers crossed


----------



## Harriet_LF

HOORAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - I thought it was the top one too - it must have taken me about 2 hours to work it out yesterday - no wonder I didn't get any work done  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

yayyyyyyy!!!!
very very cute!!!!

did that make you smile?  
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

That is soooo cute!!


----------



## Nicksy

How much fun are we having!!


----------



## Nicksy

Here's one for you


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- Colombia is great. Especially Cartagena where we are living, which is on the Caribbean coast. Where abouts in SA did you go? We have been to Quito, Galapagos and Panama since we have been here.

Here goes! This reminds me of my furbaby.


----------



## sprinkle

having so much fun!!!!


----------



## sprinkle

Emma  - we went to Mexico, Belize, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Panama, Peru, Chile, Argentina and Brazil!!!

I loved Peru, there was such a strong sense of culture there.


----------



## Harriet_LF

this is so cool - thanks everyone for cheering me up


Emma: I remember you said that you have a house in Verwood - 2 of my uni friends live there - small world


----------



## sprinkle

how cute are the cheerleaders?!
I tried the falling parachuters but it didnt work


----------



## Harriet_LF

there are some very weird ones on there too - like this?!


----------



## sprinkle

that's just scary!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad your all having fun with the pics, if I don't get back on here tomorrow I hope all your wishes come true girls and I will catch up with you all on my return


----------



## emma.b

url=http://glitter-graphics.com/myspace/text_generator.php]






































































[/url]

Sprinkle- Wow you did alot of travelling. We are hoping to go to Peru in February when DH finishes his time here. I would love to see Machu Piccu.

Harriet- Yes we still have a house in Verwood that is rented out. We won't be going back there though. Have you been? It is a lovely place, with the New Forest so nearby. Shame they are building so many new houses though, it was more like a village when we first moved there. If your friends have children I may know them as I was Health Visitor there for four years.

Thanks Lou, have a great time x


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Lou. Hope you have a fabulous holiday and that your get your truly well-deserved BFP.    
Going to miss you lots
How long you going away for?

xxxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Bye Lou have a fantastic holiday, I will be   for your BFP!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Emma - my friends have a 10 month old only so I a guessing you had left for columbia by then?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle will be away for 2 weeks


----------



## emma.b

I have been here 11 months so wouldn't have met them. They might have been on my ante-natal list though. Ask them if there HV is Sharon or Jackie. I worked with Jackie and Sharon worked at the other surgery. 

Lou- By the time you get back I will be flying home. My Mum's computer is being repaired at the moment. I hope I will be able to log on to find out your news, but if I am a while replying please know that I am thinking of you and hoping your dreams come true.


----------



## sprinkle

well enjoy, and make sure you come and find us on our new thread, no doubt we'll be filling them up very quickly with lots of sparkly animated pics! xxxx

Emma - Macchu Pichu was incredible. But my regret is that we took the train/bus up and didn't hike it. We were being lazy.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Emma, hope you get settled back here


----------



## sprinkle

right ladies, I'm off home but will be back on later!

Lou - if I don't see you, have the bestest time ever and report back with good news!!!
  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Lou - Have a fantastic time   that you get some great news!!

Byebye Sprinkle - talk tomorrow and have more fun with our little pics??

Have a good evening!

xx


----------



## Nowgli

Hi All

Have just found your thread today...it is really reassuring that so many people are in the same or similar situations. 

DH and I have been trying for just over 4 yrs now and have just started our second IUI at the Nuffield in Woking (doing it privately as the NHS wouldn't pay for me to be treated as I'm too young at 35!!!!!).   Have my second scan tomorrow in the hope that my follicles are developing properly this time (we had to abandon our first attempt as they didn't grow beyond 14mm) so really hoping that this time will be better.

Just wanted to wish all those going through the same lots of luck!

Nowgli xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Nowgli, welcome to the thread!  

I think you, Emma and I are roughly at the same stages of our IUI's.  Is yours medicated or au naturel?
Anyway wishing you lots of luck and baby dust and hope you get your BFP on this cycle

Sprinkle 
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Today I am   . I recently got promoted at work (after 3 interviews I might add). Today I got my pay review letter and it was a measly 3% increase    

Thank God it is Friday!!!!!


----------



## sprinkle

morning ladies     

Harrriet - that sucks. I'm so sorry to hear about your 3% increase.  That really is mean and tight I might add.  Did they not mention the new salary before to you or can you go back and negotiate?   

As you say, thank goodness its Friday, hopefully by this time next week I'm going to be PUPO so thats what I'm thinking about.

...did anyone see the article on BBC news online about IUI and clomid?  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning Sprinkle - I have just read that report - it all makes you wonder doesn't it?? Are they just offering these kind of treatments because they have to do something! 

Harriet - sorry about your measly 3% rise - thats rubbish isn't it? 

Nowgli - Hi honey, welcome to the thread!

Emma - Morning hun how are you?


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - thank god its Friday

Well if it doesn't rain it bloody pores!!! Sorry to be so down but I didn't end up going for that interview yesterday.  About 5 mins before I was meant to leave I had a phone call to say my dad was very ill and that an ambulance was on its way so I obviously was in a panic and rushed to my dads, couldn't get hold of my mum as she was on a training course with work (had her mobile switched off) so DH & I tried our best to calm him down before the ambulance showed up.  Anyway to cut a long story short he has nammonia (sorry if i have spelt it wrong) and is not too well at all.  I was not going to come into work today but believe it or not I am the only one in the office the other guys are either off or work part time!  Sorry if all this message is sounding like complete rubbish but I really don't know whether I am coming or going!!! Not sure whether to stay in work or go home  

Love to you all Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat

I am so sorry for your dad, did you mean pneumonia? If so i'm sure he will be ok. Why don't you leave work to go and see him?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Yes sorry for my rubbish spelling.  If it was just that on its own I would def agree with you but he really is not a well man he had a blood disorder among various other chest conditions!!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - So sorry about your Dad - you are right there is always something isn't there.  I am   that he starts to feel better soon. 

I would go home if I were you and relax a bit! The last thing you need is to be at work. 

Lots of love to you!

xx


----------



## sprinkle

hi Kat, I'm so so sorry to hear about your dad not feeling well. At least he's in the best place where he can be looked after until he is as fit as a fiddle    
I hope they can let you go home from work early? xxxxxx

Hi Nicksy, I think its a silly article and we should just pretend it was never written!
How did you get your Betty Boop pic in your signature?! I just cant get it there!!

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sprinkle, 

I did a search on 'Nicola' and that was one of the pics that came up.  

I then got the code and put it in my signature (you know where you put your history)  It might be worth searching for your real name maybe!

xx


----------



## sprinkle

ok it wont seem to work for me, just puts an X box! never mind.
how much fun did we have yesterday with all the pics?!


----------



## Nicksy

I know it was great - which graphic are you trying to put in lovey?  Is it your name?


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well...I saw you have been having loads of fun with the pictures.

Lou - hope you have a fab holiday & come back with the best holiday pressies of all.....a BFP....you deserve it 

Kat - hope your Dad feels better soon....will you get another go at the interview considering the circumstances?

Sprinkle - hope you get the pics sorted out soon.

Nicksy, Emma, Harriet & Nowgli - hi - hope you are having a great day.

Thank crunchies its friday  

Have a good weekend.

Amanda x


----------



## sprinkle

Nicksy I chose something really cute late last night, and I can't remember what it was!!! never mind!! 
It's nearly 

amanda hope you're well! have you started thinking of names for your little boys yet?

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## sprinkle

i did it!
thank you for your help!! xxx


----------



## Nicksy

It looks lovely Sprinkle  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

thank you Nicksy!

I just baked some cupcakes to take the in-laws tonight to give to all the nieces and nephews

what you guys having for lunch?
xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Sprinkle - DH & I have been racking our brains for ages but we can't come up with anything we like yet.....DH wants something a bit bonkers & different for the boy but it is really difficult...choosing one is hard enough let alone choosing two and then we need to make sure it sounds ok with DD's name which is Harriet.  I guess we have plenty of time yet.  DH is worried about how we decide which one is which....do we decide the first one out gets one name & the other one gets the other name or do we look at them both before deciding    I am sure we will work it out in the end!

x


----------



## sprinkle

gosh I have no idea who would get which name!! maybe you would just "know" who should be who.  I can't wait to be in your situation thinking of names  
Hopefully not long now    

Have you bought any name books for the bonkers name?! So exciting!!   

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Zuri...
I have no idea to be honest, but here's    that you get a BFP when you test on Monday

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## emma.b

Hi 

Zuri- I hope it's good news for you.

Kathryne- Sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope he gets better soon. 

Amanda- Glad everything is going ok. Have fun choosing names.

Sprinkle- How are you doing? I feel a bit emotional and irritable today. Hope I cheer up for the bbq we are having tonight.

Nowgli- Welcome. Good luck with the IUI. What day are you on? As Sprinkle said, looks like we are all about the same stage. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Nicksy- Any idea how to make these pictures any smaller? We'll only get two posts per page with the size of my new signature 

Hi to everyone else
Emma x


----------



## sprinkle

Emma your muppet baby is soooo cute!!!
I love that we all have new signatures, heheh

I admit to feeling a little down this afternoon.  I put it down to hormones in the puregon injections    I don't think thats even possible.  I made myself feel better by going to Toys R Us to by my niece a dolls house. 
Are you injecting again tonight? As soon as DH gets in we have to do mine, then 1 more Sunday then scanning Mon at 10am.
There is probably quite a possibility that we'll be basted on the same day...

What are you putting on the bbq tonight?

 
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- I am putting it down to the injections as well. If it's both of us it must be true  Glad you are feeling bit better now, retail therapy is always good. I feel like I am going to bite DH's head off when he walks through the door, for no reason at all . Yes I am injecting tonight and tomorrow. Day off Sunday in case I am ready for HCG jab on Monday night.
We are having steak and veg kebabs, bbq chicken and hamburgers. I have just been making tuna pasta salad but forgot I had put the pasta on when I started phaffing about on here with glitter pics . The hob is now a mess of starchy water and the pasta is well past al dente!!
Do you know how to make the pictures smaller?

Big   's to you too x


----------



## sprinkle

mmmmm, your bbq sounds delicious!! I hope you have a fabulous time and feel better about everything later.

I don't know how you would make the glitter picture smaller, unless you choose a smaller picture? sorry that was a pretty usless answer to a sensible question!!

My DH is going to walk in and go mad at me... I've just got off the treadmill and am sitting on the sofa watching MTV whilst I should be in the shower and ready to go out pretty much as soon as we've done my injection. oooooopsss.

Talking of injections - does anyone else find this - when we inject to the left hand side of my belly button area its painless, but it stings more when we do it on the right. Or have I just lost it? I probably have, I'm even talking to myself on this thread. Oh dear!!  

What time is it there for you in Colombia?

xxxx


----------



## sprinkle

actually I had an idea about making the signature smaller.... leave only 1 line between what you have written, and the link you copy and pasted? That's what I did so its all quite compact

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- Thanks I will give that a go, if not I will try and find a smaller picture . I'm sure I'll perk up at the bbq, feel like a few drinks would help but I'm going to be sensible. Have a nice time tonight, I hope they enjoy the cupcakes. I can't answer your question about injections as I am doing mine in the leg. 
It's 12:30 lunch time here. 
Emma x

Fairy- Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies, I'm back.

Phew - just caught up on all the posts since I've been away.  

Just a very quick post from me to say hello, and I'll hopefully catch up all with you soon (except Lou who is currently on her way to somewhere sunnier - been thinking about her lots this week).

Well, I've been sunburnt & soaked this week - the weather has been fab and terrible.   Been fairly relaxing though.

Hope you are all ok today lovely ladies.  

Just a couple of personals and HUGE apol's to those who I don't do personals for.  Love you all ((((((hugs)))))).

Kat - So sorry to hear your Dad was taken poorly.  If it helps, I had pneumonia about 10 years ago and after med's I was ok.  Hope he will be much better soon.

Emma.B/Sprinkle/Twinkle/Bee/Nix76/Nicksy/Zarzar/Amanda/Mrs Leech - Missed you all and hope you are all ok.

To all the new ladies that I've not "met" a big .  This is a lovely thread - I've had so much support that I'm not leaving despite not having any more IUI's.

Will catch up with you all again soon I hope.

Take care all,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Sal81

Morning everyone 

You have all been sooo busy chatting! I've been busy for a couple of days with my mum one day and then my best friend yesterday.

I just wanted to say hello really as I've got to rush off in a minute, we're going into town to set up our wedding gift list!

Welcome to Fairy and welcome back to Julie, hope you've had a lovely break.

Will catch up soon. Hope you have lovely weekends. Lots of love and   

Sally xxx


----------



## kizzie

Hi everyone - hope you dont mind me putting this here.  Have already posted in peer support but thought you all might have a better idea    Also hope you dont mind me putting in questions - its for my sister not me.  Hope thats ok.

Anyway - here's what i put in peer support.

Hi everyone.  This is a question for my sister.  She has been having IUI treatment.  (unexplained infertility.  2x IUI.  1x Chemical pregnancy.  1 MMC at 9 weeks  )

Her treatments have been unmedicated but for the latest one the hospital have given her progesterone pessaries.  (I had ICSI myself 9 years ago and had the pessaries).  But because she hasnt taken any other drugs I wondered if this is normal and what the benefits might be.  Thanks for any help.  Kizzie x


----------



## sprinkle

morning ladies... happy sunday, just 

hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend!

Fairy - to the thread hun. Hope everything goes your way and we can all support you onto a BFP

Julie -  It sounds like you had a fun trip. Glad you got some sunshine but sorry about all the rain. Must have been fun camping though.

Sal - hello you, tell us more about the wedding. DH and I got married 8 months ago and it was such fun, I miss all the running around and getting bits done. And I will never forget the wedding gift list, SUCH fun but also harder work than I anticpated. 

Kizzie - I'm so sorry but I have no idea about the pessaries for your sister. Hope everything goes well and she gets a  on this cycle. She should join us all on here?!

Emma - hi hun, how was your bbq.. and the pasta salad?! I'm doing ok ready for my last injection tonight. On our way out to dinner last night I felt incredibly hormonal and irritable that I put down to the puregon. My DH and I were laughing about it and he told me if I want to scream I can. He then decided to call me snappy snaps all night!!! How are you feeling? Ready for scanning tomorrow? Mines is at 10am.

Kat honey hope your family are all ok. Sending your dad a big get well soon  and big hugs to you xxxxxx

Big hugs and hello to Nicksy, Harriet, Lou (in Bulgaria), Mrs Leech, Amanda, KP, Zarzar, Twinkle, Zuri, Nowgli

I wanted to mention that I read this really great book yesterday. It was more about IVF than IUI but it was honest, real and had me laughing out loud. I would definitely highly recommend it to eveyone, if they like reading, its called The Stork Club - by Imogen Edwards-Jones. It's not a big big book but it is a fantastic read.

Lots of love
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Thanks for such a lovely welcome back post Sprinkle.

I'm really sorry but this is going to be such a "me" post.

Really don't want to gross anyone out with t.m.i. but I'm not sure what's going on with me "girly-thing-wise" - started my usual AF the night before we went away (fab timing ), seemed fairly normal and ended on Tues ... then Thurs night it kind of started again (won't describe exactly  ), and I've had terrible pains and things since.  I did an HPT this am and there was a very faint positive.  I called NHS Direct and I'm just waiting for the local out of hours service to call back.  I suspect I'll be in the queue at the Early PG Assessment Clinic this week waiting for a scan.  .

I thought the last year, and particulary the last 6 weeks had been the hardest, but this is much much worse.

Sorry ladies, but any advice or support would be oh, so, gratefully received.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie, 

Glad you had a fab holiday!!  

I have just read your post and come on to say to you to remain positive!  Have the out of hours called you back yet honey?

I am sending you big   Have you got any other symtoms? Are you bleeding at the moment?  

Lots of love

Nic
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Nicksy - Thank you so much for such a quick reply & the .

The out of hours Doc just called back and they believe it's a m/c.  She said even a faint positive is a positive and thinks due to the level of bleeding/pain I am m/c'ing.  I am bleeding heavily (much more than usual AF), it's day 10, and I've got lots of strong pulling/crampy pains particularly on the r.h.s.  I have to phone my GP in the am, for them to book me into the EPAC for a scan.  Feel quite spacey really, bit numb, sick but hungry too.  Supposed to be going to a friend's l/o's 1st birthay party at 2pm and supposed to be back at work tomorrow.  Need to get some clothes on (still in my pj's) and put the usual "Mummy mask" on for DD.  The Doc said that nothing will really help or stop it, but to try and rest up today.

Enough of me, how are you doing my lovely?
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Oh Julie honey, I really am very sorry!  I know what having an early M/C is like - I always wonder if that was our one and only chance of having a baby!  I always try and look on the good side and think that I have conceived once so I can conceive again and you must try and do this sweetie!

Life is so very cruel isn't it and I really am thinking of you today.  Unfortunately as the doc said there is absolutely nothing that you can do but do try and relax honey.  

Big   to you and if you need to chat, I am here!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Julie I've just got home and switched on my comp and seen your post... I hope you're feeling ok now and not in to much pain?  Sending you so many    , as Nicksy says you have to stay positive and feel like you can absolutely conceive again.
Will you be having a scan tomorrow?

Hope you're really relaxing and DH looking after you

Lots of love and big    
xxxxxxx


----------



## Nowgli

Hi All, just catching up with all the comments!

Julie - I'm so sorry to hear your news... sending you lots of hugs 

Sprinkle & Emma - how are you doing with your IUI?  I have another scan tomorrow, but follicles are not doing what they should again - this time they have grown, but I have 4 at 10mm, which is apparently too many, so I was told to talk sternly to them  and only get 1 or 2 to continue growing this weekend...feeling pretty miserable as I think we will have to abandon again     DH is being so brilliant though which helps (and the dog is always around for cuddles which makes me feel better!).

Hope you all have a good week!

Baby dust to you all 
   

Nowgli xxxxxx


----------



## sprinkle

hi Nowgli
I hope your follies slowed down over the weekend for you!!
I have a scan at 10am.. and I'm hoping my lead folli has performed as the scanning lady wanted.  I did my final puregon injection this evening and it really stung. I just hope I don't have to do any more for another 18months if you know what I mean.
My DH is also just amazing, I love him more and more each day.

What time is your scan?
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Thank you so much for your posts & words of support.  I'm still bleeding and having lots of crampy/tugging pains - wonder how long it can go on for, because it's been 3 days now.

I'm not sure yet quite what's going to happen.  I was asked to phone my GP for them to refer me to the EPAC at RUH, Bath but I really don't want to go there (bad flashbacks from previous times there) and it's right opposite the maternity ward.  My Clinic is closed for the whole of August, but it's based at Salisbury District Hospital and the O&G section (where I had all my tests done) should be open so I'm wondering whether to try and call them first.  I can't stand being indecisive, but that's what I'm being at the moment.

I managed to go to my friends and put on a brave face (I couldn't bear to ruin her DS's 1st b'day get together) and I don't think DD has a clue there is anything wrong either.  M-i-l called tonight though and she is the first person we have told.

Really don't know what I'm going to do about work tomorrow.

Sorry ladies, I've kind of taken over today.

Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

oh Julie, poor Julie.
I don't know what to say... if you don't want to go to the unit in Bath then I wouldn't make yourself go at all. If the hospital in Salisbury should be open definitely call them in the morning. You are being so strong and brave
Sending you so many    

xxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, 

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Julie    You need to go and get yourself checked hun   I wish there was something more that I could say or do  


Hello to everyone else. My name is Tina and as you can tell from my ticker that I have PSOC. I have just been told that we need to try IUI and not quite sure how I feel about it   I'm looking forward to chatting with you all, but it might take me a while to remember everyone, sorry I'm really forgetful   

Tina xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - Strong and brave. .  It's definitely an cyber-illusion my lovely.  I feel very alone and frightened.  Just need to get through the next couple of days I guess and things will seem better.  Thank you so much for supporting me today though - I would be soooo much worse without you lovely FF ladies.  .

Tina - Thanks honey and welcome to the thread.  It's usually very quiet on here at weekends and busier during the week, although one of our lovely ladies who kind of keeps us all going is away for a couple of weeks hol's.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your IUI treatment my lovely.

Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

Julie don't put yourself down, you are being incredibly strong and brave. You really really are    
Please don't feel alone, we are all here for you to talk or not talk about it or however you feel.   

Hi Tina, welcome to the thread. I also recently found out about my PCO, although I'm actually thinking its more PCOS at times.  I've had 1 IUI and am expecting (and hoping  ) to be having another this week.  Lots of luck for yours hun and looking forward to chatting with you

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, thanks for the welcome. I did a really long post and lost it   I think this is a condensed version if it  

Julie, you have been through an awful lot hun   I'm sorry that you feel alone and frightened    It sounds like you have a lot of friends (even if they are cyber) and even though we have only just "met," I'm here any time you need a chat  

Sprinkle, I know what you mean about the syptoms hun, they drive me mad (I have classic PCOS - although I don't see what difference  )

Tina xx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Tina, I went to see a PCOS specialist, and she told me that its PCOS if you have 2 or more symptons, and PCO if you dont!
So sometimes I do, and sometimes I don't!!!
Crazy silly stuff  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Tina xx

You're right, crazy stuff!!! I was having investigations to find out why I couldn't get pg and was with one clinic for 2+ years and they couldn't even see anything, yet I went to another clinic and they thought I had PCOS when I told them my story and I had a scan then to confirm it!!!    I'm trying to control the symptoms, but it's difficult   How do you find it? Hou did you find your first IUI? I'm quite nervous  

Tina xx


----------



## sprinkle

total disaster, im sitting here in    
i've just ovulated, im booked in for a scan tomorrow morning at 10 so the whole thing is too late. my DH has a migraine so BMS is out the window and im just so so upset that after the whole waiting for AF, it not coming, starting injections, a good scan last week... its now all too late and there isnt going to be anything this month.
its my fault for being so excited and positive


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Julie - I am so sorry to hear your sad news let us know what happens at the docs - thinking of you  
Sprinkle - Oh lovely how are you (silly question I know!) and its not your fault for getting excited and positive if we didn't we would never get through any of all this   I am sure it will work out for you soon lovely xx

Hi to everyone else and welcome on board to all you new ladies  

Just a little update from me, dad still is not doing to good at all he had a bad turn on Saturday  which kinda knocked him back a bit and they have also found bacteria in his blood from tests they did Fri!!! hopefully we will know more today when the consultant has seen him.

I am just trying to tell myself PMA PMA PMA    

Lots of love to you all  Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

Wow a lot has been going on at the weekend - right for some personals

Sprinkle: By now you would have had your scan and I am hoping and  that you were wrong about ovulating. Don't be upset because you got excited, we have to have some PMA otherwise we will all go crazy. Here is a little dance to cheer you up



Julie: I am so so so sorry for you hun. I can't imagine what you must be going through. My thoughts are with you today.

Kat: I hope that your Dad is feeling better today

Hello to everyone else and welcome to the newbies

AAM: Not much has been happening for me. Went to a friends BBQ in Guildford at the weekend, rained the entire night but we still managed to cook food! I'm still drinking the awful tea that the chinese lady prescribed (and measuring my temp every morning). Feel slightly different this month, my temp is higher than it ever has been before and so far this month I have not had any AF pains. They have been known to start as early as CD19 (am on CD22 today and still nothing). I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing!!! Other than that I am feeling a bit happier this week - sorry to be so  last week!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Thank you so much for all your lovely posts and support.  Think I would have collapsed in a big heap and not got up if it wasn't for FF and my DD yesterday.

Sprinkle - Oh honey I'm soooo terribly sorry.  .  It's soooo frustrating knowing that everything is ready to happen and then it can't.  Can I ask if you did a OPK today and that's how you know you've ovulated?  Lots of ((((((((hugs)))))))) for you today.  Don't lose that PMA though - even though it hit's really hard when things don't go right you need to try and keep it going so you don't feel down all the time.

Harriet - Hello honey.  Love the crazy chicken dance.  Good to hear that you are feeling more positive this week and that the weather didn't stop the BBQ.  Well done you for perservering with the chinese tea.

Kat - Hello my lovely.  So sorry to hear your Dad had a bad turn over the weekend.  I hope he'll be feeling much better soon.  Lou would definitely tell you to keep that PMA up lovely.

Tina - Thanks for your kind words honey.  It's so much easier dealing with everything knowing there are other ladies out there supporting us all.  

Well,  to anyone else checking in today.

AAM - Well, I dropped DD at nursery and popped in to see my boss.  He was really lovely - gave me a big long hug and just said to do whatever I needed to do - he would support me with whatever I needed.  Needless to say that made me  .  I came home and called Salisbury District Hospital O&G Dept to see if I could go to their EPAC rather than Bath.  They needed a Doc's referral so I called my GP (which I was told to do for a referral to Bath anyway).  The Secretary was concerned as I explained I'd also had a lot of palpitations this am, so booked me for an emergency appt at 9.30am with the Doc.  Jumped back in the car and saw the Doc (another internal   - you think I'd be used to them after the last couple of years, but this was really embarrassing - male GP with a female receptionist watching).  Anyhow, he rang the SHO at the Hospital and I'm currently waiting for the Hospital to call back.  He thinks they might not do a scan as it's only about 5 weeks and there won't be anything to see.  He thinks the body is just doing it's thing, and it's just a matter of time for the bleeding/pain to subside.

So, I think I'm going to have today off work, and provided things are better tomorrow I will go to work (better for me to be busy right now).

Thanks again ladies for being here and listening (even if it is somewhat "forced" on you).

Take care all,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Julie
I  don't know what to say to make you feel any better. Just know that we are all here because we want to be not because we have to listen to you! You always keep us going when we are sad. You have to try and see the positive though and just think that if you got pg this time you can do it again! I'm thinking of you hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet - Bless you honey.  T.B.H I think this is the last straw for me though - I really feel like my body is telling me it's not going to happen again.  I really think it's the egg quality that's the issue and that's not going to change now.  Sorry to sound so defeatest - maybe I'll feel a bit more +ive in a few weeks.  X


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I love your chicken he is so lovely brought a smile to my face   thanks xx
Julie - You really are one strong lady   I really do admire you.  I think you are right to have today off work and relax and have something nice you deserve it xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I'm sure you will feel stronger in a few weeks hun, of course you feel like that at the moment. Take some time to recover and look after yourself.


----------



## Harriet_LF

I think everyone needs another glitter graphics today


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet do they have hedgehogs they are any favourite animal - love the pig xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ok, let's see if can get the glitter graphics to work.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah  it worked.


----------



## Harriet_LF

I think this is the best one


----------



## Harriet_LF

hoorah this is a lot of fun. Heres one for you julie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, I'm off.  Just got my call from the hospital.  Off for some tests.

Will pop back on later ladies.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - he is gorgeous I'm going to have a look at these graphics!


----------



## sprinkle

hi guys...
first of all the good news - i havent ovulated.
i am so so so sorry for putting such a message on in the middle of the night.
last night, DH came home late with an awful migraine, id felt some ovary twitching, my CM was definitely not your average (tmi - sorry), and this led me to do an OPK - which came up with a very clear 
i didnt sleep all night, and i couldnt stop crying.

so this morn i went to my scan, and i told her that it was too late id ovulated last night, she had a mooch around with the dildocam and showed me an empty uterus (i think) and my beautiful dark black 19mm follicle - FULLY IN TACT. She told me that it would've been impossible to have already ovulated, and if i had she would've changed her name. She told me I thought I had becasue of oeastrogen and something but I wasn't listening to any of it. I had my pregnyl shot and I'm booked in for IUI tomorrow at 10.45/11am.

I'm still feeling a little shocked and lifeless, I was so so so sure it was over. My poor DH, I gave him such a hard time and he was so amazing to me.

So,  for your messages and support. I'm so sorry to all the new ppl if you think I'm mad. I truly am putting it down to the puregon making me a bit loopy. I'm not so crazy I promise.

Julie - hope you're doing ok and the tests weren't too bad. You really are amazing and everything will work out. Sending you a million more    Hope you can put your feet up today and really relax and take it easy. I'm sending you a virtual

Kat - I hope you're dad is feeling better and you guys get some positive news from the specialist today. Big   to you hun. xxx

Harriet - how much do I love the chicken dance!!!!! You're a star, thank you so much. Your cycle sounds good to be different, I'm   Glad you had a fun bbq and even happier that you're feeling better this week!

Zuri - good luck with your testing,  its good news for you today

Hi to everyone else!!

Spprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - i am so pleased for you lovely   what great news xx  roll on tomorrow


----------



## sprinkle

thank you Kat!
xxxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all ok.

Julie - sorry to ready your posts .....you sound as though you are being very brave. Please take care of yourself.

Kat - hope your dad is getting better.

Sprinkle - great news about your scan - good luck for tomorrow.

Everyone else - hi....it seems as though you all need a great big hug....here goes....



Take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - How are you lovely not long now til your next scan I bet you are excited xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Kat - I am ok.....just very tired but I am not feeling so sick now which is great.  I can't wait for next week to see the boys again.  Now that I can feel them moving a lot I don't worry as much as I did .

x


----------



## Kathryne

I bet it must be really wonderful.  Im sure the picture you will have next time will be amazing you'll notice a big difference x


----------



## sprinkle

Amanda thank you for the hug, that was truly needed!!! 

So glad that you're feeling sick anymore.  Must be such fun feeling the boys wriggling around.  Any more thoughts on names?!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I'm so pleased for you sprinkle. Maybe we should ban use of those OPK until the time you are supposed to use them!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Ah Zuri thats such a shame about the BFN but don't beat yourself up too much we all do it. Heres to next month and your BFP!


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - Harriet is right and you never know we may even have our BFP together


----------



## Harriet_LF

tell me about it - that would be lovely. I have 3 more cycles to get pg naturally otherwise its IVF for me.


----------



## Harriet_LF

yeah we are going privately too. NHS won't pay until we have been trying for over 2 years


----------



## emma.b

Hi everyone

Julie- I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you get on ok at the hospital.

Sprinkle- I'm glad you hadn't ovulated, good luck with the basting tomorrow. I had loads of ewcm yesterday but still have pains in ovaries so hoping follies still there at scan and not too many. At the moment I'm worried the radiographer won't make it into work as there is a tropical storm and the roads are flooded. It's not until 16:30 (10:30pm UK) so hopefully it will have stopped by then.

Zuri- Sorry you got a BFN. How are you feeling about starting the IUI.

Tina- Welcome

Kathryne- Sorry to hear your Dad took a turn for the worse. I'm sure with the right treatment for the blood infection he will start to feel better soon.

Amanda, Harriet, Nicksy, Nix 

Right girls I need to ask you a question on behalf of DH! Sorry this is going to be TMI!!! Each time we have had BMS during our IUI medicated cycles DH has become really sore in the nether-regions! We think it may be due to the jabs. Poor love said he feels like it is going to drop off  Has anyone else's DH experienced this


----------



## sprinkle

hey there, im back from the supermarket. Still feeling in disbelief that its not all over.  

Harriet - you're so right about the silly OPK. I just used it to confirm how I was feeling. Anyway, its done now!

Emma - hi over there. Im hoping your tropical storm finishes soon so you can have your scan!!  I'm sure they've been very well behaved and stopped growing.  I've worked myself up so much, I'm a little sad I only have 1 follicle. Even if it is 19mm. Last time it was 17mm at my scan.

Zori - sorry about your BFN hun. But as the girls say, you'll get your BFP next month  

Kat - hi hun, did you manage to re-arrange your interview? Hows your dad feeling this afternoon?

My pregnyl shot is stinging a little bit, but it serves me right! 
I know I asked the other day, but did anyone read The Stork Club by Imogen Edwards-Jones? Its more IVF than IUI, but still had me in hysterics on Sat afternoon.

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- Don't be sad about your follie. It only takes one, and I think it's better to have one good one than lots where the quality might be reduced. 19mm is great, maybe last time you were basted a little early. Sounds like the follie has matured well this time. I haven't read the book you mentioned, sounds like a good read though. I am at last going to watch the kite runner today. DH has now decided to read the book first, after making me wait all week  . Any comments on what I wrote about DH?


----------



## sprinkle

ooops, sorry for not replying to the most important bit to your post!!!
DH hasn't mentioned anything to me so possibly not in our case, but maybe different medications have different effects. It sounds very likely

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

is anyone going to do a diary for the next IUI?

I love reading them, and am wondering if I should do one?

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. It's really hard not to analyse every sign and symptom. We all do it and I hate to say it is even worse when treatment starts. We are all here to listen and help each other through . 

Sprinkle- I'll tell Dh that he must be allergic to me . I did a diary last cycle but then felt really bad because I didn't get to finish it in the UK. I found it very helpful though


----------



## sprinkle

Emma that made me laugh!!!!! My DH always jokes he's allergic to me when he has a hayfever sneeze or 2!!!


----------



## sprinkle

oh yes I'd love to see, but I have no idea how its done.. I'm a bit useless today  
xxx


----------



## emma.b

I will try and work it out, might take me a while!


----------



## emma.b

Testing!


----------



## sprinkle

i'm not going anywhere!!!!  

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

yayayayaya, you did it!!!

WOW! That is a serious amount of floodwater on the roads.  Be really careful hun

xxxx


----------



## emma.b

Oooh I did it! Came out a bit small though. It was a bit of an epic. Had to become Charter VIP then you go into Additional Options. Had to resize picture as was too big. I'm now going to add picture of me and DH in the mud volcano!


----------



## sprinkle

what an amazing pic!!!! wow!!!
where was that?

xxx


----------



## emma.b

It is El Totumo mud volcano. About 1.5 hours from where we live. We have been there twice. Took my Mum and Step-Dad there when they visited. Not sure what they made of it . It was a strange experience. The men you can just see in the photo give you a full body massage, which DH was very unsure of ! You then walk to the river where ladies make you take all your swim things of and wash you!!


----------



## sprinkle

interesting! I would love something like that, but I don't think DH would very much.
How does it make your skin feel afterwards?

I did my first diary entry just now. Hope its ok! 

xxx


----------



## emma.b

To be honest skin didn't feel much different. Just stank of mud and had to wash hair about 5 times to get it all out!
I'll have a look at your diary entry now. Sure it is fine. xx


----------



## emma.b

Just read your diary, well done! Bit about being dressed in white made me laugh...the things we do!!


----------



## emma.b

Hi Zuri- hope you don't mine me replying to your question for Sprinkle. Go to the index page, scroll down til you get to 2ww member diaries, enter that then go into IUI diaries and you will see Sprinkles diary on there.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies,

You have been a chatty lot this pm.  And I was worried it would be really quiet without lovely Lou. 

Well, I've had bloods taken and will get the results back late tomorrow.  Doc still thinks it's a m/c but they are wanting to rule out an ectopic still.  Just need to get these bloods back 

Hormones must be bad I'm crying over Jim Branning in Eastenders - he had a stroke in real life and is just back but clearly not recovered from his stroke.  

M-i-l came with me and we met DH there, and I was really grateful for the company.

Sprinkle - I'm soooo glad that everything is still on course for tomorrow honey.  This time tomorrow you'll be PUPO.

Emma.b/Amanda - Hello my lovelies.  Thank you for your kind words.

I'm off to do some ironing therapy.
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sal81

Hi girlies 

How are you all? You lot really made me laugh playing with your glitter graphics! They look fantastic. They're making the pages fly by, we'll be on a new thread soon!

Well, here goes...I'm going to *try* to reply to some of your posts....

Hi *Emma*. The rain looks horrendous - are you living high up? I hope you're managing to stay dry. I love the photos of you and your DH in the mud, it looks great fun. Have you noticed the position of your DH's hands in the pic?  Can't help with your Q about the drugs and BMS, sorry. Really hope your scan went well and that your treatment is sucessful   

*Sprinkle*, hello! Well, you have been up and down and up again! Poor you, it must have been awful when you thought that you'd ovulated.  I'm so pleased it didn't happen though and that your scan went well.  for the next stage! If you're interested in our wedding you could visit our wedding website! There isn't an awful lot of information, just the basics. The address is http://sallyandmatt.weddingpath.co.uk/277237

*Zuri*, really sorry to read about your negative result. Thinking of you, stay positive   

*Nowgli*, welcome to the thread. Hope you settle in well, I'm sure you'll be happy here! 

*Tina*, welcome to you too. I live in Devon too and work in Exeter. Wishing you lots of luck with treatment.   

*Julie*, I was so so sorry to read about your sad news.  How very cruel this can all be. I hope you got on well at the hospital. I'm not very good at writing comforting or inspiring words but I will just say that you have some of the lovliest people around all thinking of you right now, your 'FF' friends. Some of them know what you're going through and to know that you're not alone can sometimes be the most comforting thing. Lots of love and 

A big  to *Amanda*, *Kathryne*, *Harriet* and *Nicksy* (and anyone I've missed) too. Sorry no personal messages, I'm useless and forgetful and I couldn't keep up. Huge  to you all.

I'm feeling much better now after a week off work with what I think was sinusitis. Starting to feel very hormonal despite no AF yet. It only has a couple more days to come if we're going to squeeze in another treatment before our holiday to Majorca. It's not the end of the world if it doesn't, so I'm trying to stay calm about it.

Anyway, I must get on.

Love Sally xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all the girls

Sorry i have not been on here recently, after last month tried to keep my mind on other things.

Well on CD4, went for scan this morning all looks good, nurse did 1st menopur injection, not looking forward to having to draw the medication up tomorrow night, any tips welcomed.

Is there any side effects to menopur nurse did not mention any and did not get a leaflet, just that today ive had a really BAD headache, feel really sick and my body feels like it feel out with a double decker bus!!!! Sat in bed, has whole body aches/hurts when i move.

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

evening all!

Emma - I know you have another 1hr to go before your scan. I hope the flooded roads let the dr pass through so that you can actually have it. I'm sure it will be a great result. I'm hoping you have your IUI tomorrow to so we can PUPO together.

Julie - big   to you hun. I'm glad you had MIL and DH with you today at your appointment.  At least you don't have to wait too long to get your results back. I still stand by my words that you are a strong and brave FF, I hope you're not too sad tonight and the 'ironing therapy' was therapeutic!  

Sally - I just looked at your wedding website, looks beautiful! Very exciting, only 75 days to go.  The cream tea sounds truly yummy, yum yum! Hope your sinus's start to feel better soon. When are you off to Mallorca?

Twinkle - welcome back!! Missed you!! I don't blame you for trying to keep your mind occupied on other things. Hope you're feeling bettter about the whole IUI thing now.  I wasn't taking menopur but puregon, so I'm sorry I can't offer any advice. xxx

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Wow you have been very chatty. Just a few personals

Julie: I hope that you don't have to wait too long for your blood test results. How are you feeling today?

Sprinkle: I'm going to get that book "the stork club" its sounds good - thanks for the recommendation

Emma: I hope that you managed to get to your scan and the flood waters have subsided a bit!

Twinkle: Good luck for your next cycle of IUI

Kat: I hope that your dad is on the mend

Hellooo to everyone else that I haven't mentioned


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi All

For those that don't know me, I did iuii  months back.

I just wanted to pop in and say

Julie - so sorry about your suspected m/c. This IF stuff is just so hard, I think you're being so brave. I hope you get your bloods back soon so that you know where you are with everything.

Lots of  

Faithful x


----------



## sprinkle

Morning
I'm just about to leave to go to my basting... I'm a little nervous so going to walk there to calm me down. Oh help help help. I'm trying not to think about it, but I had my pregnyl shot yesterday at 10.40am and I'm being basted today at 11am.  How does this timing compare with you guys?
Also I'm nervous for DH swimmers... it hasn't been the recommended 3-5 days of no action. We didn't know the IUI would be so soon.

Also my 1st cousin called me last night to tell me she's 3 months pregnant. 

Sorry I'm just nervous now so have to go get some air     

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Good news ladies, LOU GOT HER BFP this morning        

Im so happy for her... heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all - hope you are ok xx

Sprinkle - All the very best for today lovely just relax and have calming thoughts       
Julie - Hope you are ok today lovely let us know when you get your blood results.
Harriet - Morning lovely - what you up to today?  
Emma - i love the pics you posted the mud pic looks great fun x

Morning to Zuri, Tina, Nicksy & Twinkle and anyone else I have missed

What amazing news about Lou      I really am so happy for her she really does deserve it xx

Good news dad has been resleased from hospital today they have told him to take it easy and relax!!!

Hope you all have a good day Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Sal81

Morning everyone 

Fantastic news about Lou! She'll be having an even better holiday now, what an amazing feeling that must be. Thanks Kittenpaws for letting us know.

Keep calm *Sprinkle*, you'll be fine.    Remember to think positively  Let us know how you get on. We're going away on 29th August.

*Kathryne*, glad to hear that you're Dad is out of hospital. I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Hopefully you'll be able to worry a little less now. 

Hello *Faithful* - nice to meet you 

*Twinkle,* hello. I don't know anything about Menopur, sorry. Hope you're feeling better this morning. Good luck with your injections. 

*Harriet* hope you're having a good day.

*Julie*, thinking of you. 

Hi to everyone else reading.

Take care everyone.

Sally xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

that is brilliant news about Lou I am so pleased for her, its about time we had some good news on this thread! It also gives the rest of us contemplating IVF some hope! She might even have twins!


Kat -also great news about your dad

Perhaps our luck is turning girls!


----------



## Kathryne

Lets hope so Harriet, you're right we really could do with some good news - Hope you have a good day

Morning Sal how are you xx


----------



## Nix76

Fantastic news about Lou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Kathryne

Yes Zuri she is - what a fab holiday she will have now  

Im sure everything will work out just fine for your treatment just remember to keep positive


----------



## emma.b

Lou        . Wow! Lou that is fantastic news. Can't wait to catch up when you are back from your hols. If anyone deserves it, it's you. You have been a great support to all us girls.

Kathryne- Glad your Dad is out of hospital, that must be a big relief.

Sprinkle- I hope the basting went ok. I had my scan yesterday, and snap one follie 19mm! Had my HCG jab at 6am this morning, being basted tomorrow evening so I'm only a day behind you. Good luck and take it easy now you are PUPO Are you using cyclogest?

Faithful- Welcome back

Twinkle- I didn't have any s/e from the Menapur but I think headaches are one of them. Hope you feel better soon.

Nix76- How are you doing hun? Is it IVF for you now?

Kittenpaws- Hi, nice to see ou on here again. How's the pregnancy going?

Sal- Hope your AF arrives soon so you can have IUI before your hols. I'll have a look at your wedding site. I hadn't noticed where my DH's hands were, how embarrasing 

Julie- I hope it's not an ectopic. Thinking of you x

Zuri, Harriet and anyone else I've missed 

Basting day for me tomorrow!

Emma x


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies... I'm back and now PUPO.

First of all a HUGEST congratulations to Lou!!!!! Sooooooo happy for her!!!!!!      

Kat - that's great news your dad is allowed home. Make sure he puts his feet up and lets you all pamper him for a while  

Emma - I just went back to look at the mud picture to see where DH had his hands! hehe. That's great you and I have matching follies. I wonder if they basted me to early? It was 24hrs after pregnyl, where as it sounds like yours is 1.5 days?!?!! I guess I can't panic now, whats done is done.  I'm not taking anything (what is cyclogest?!).  Good luck to you and DH, I cant wait to share my 2WW with you.

Julie - sending you lots of     for your blood results today

Nix - hi hun, hope you're ok xxx

Thank you everyone for your      for me!!

Basting was fine, all over and done quickly. I'm now home, had my lunch and watching tv.


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - i am so pleased everything went well for you today pop your feet up and relax you deserve it  
Emma - All the very best for tomorrow, let us know how you get on  

Well i rang the hosp yesterday afternoon and i am all booked in now on the 15th Sept for my ecovist, they were going to do another procedure but the consultant has decided to do this 1st!  Does anyone know if everything goes ok with the ecovist how long normally will we be able to start the IUI?

Kat xx p.s. hope your all not getting washed away what a horrible day


----------



## sprinkle

Kat that's great you have the date!  
What is an ecovist that you're booked in for?

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Now Sprinkle you know me and my spelling so I could of spelt it wrong    but apparently its a similar procedure to a smear test but the inflate a balloon inside and release some dye to see if the tubes are blocked - well thats my understanding anyway


----------



## sprinkle

Kat I love your spelling!!
Ok it sounds interesting, is that instead of the other procedure they were going to do for you?

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - yes it is a different procedure to what they were originally going to do, the consultant wants me to have this done 1st as its less invasive then if I need the other procedure so be it!

I tried to pop a little note inc glitter pic on your profile page but I cant work out how to do it    thanks for tinkerbell she is lovely x

Zuri - It does sound similar to what you had done.  Why do you think you tubes have blocked again?  If you think they have you should have a word with your consultant maybe they could re-check them for you xx


----------



## sprinkle

thank you Kat! I'm glad you liked your Tinkerbell  
I just clicked on add comment on your page.. and then put it on there

Hopefully then your ecovist will show everything looks good, and you wont need the more invasive procedure   

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

ok I will have another go


----------



## Kathryne

sprinkle - I think I'm brain dead or otherwise my computer is rubbish!!! I clicked onto your page then add comment but how do I copy the picture? I tried copy and paste & download but neither work


----------



## sprinkle

Kat don't be  
If you are using the glitter pages web site, copy and paste the link in the bottom box and put into the 'add comment'. That should work!?  
xxxx


----------



## sprinkle

thank you Kat!!! My little bear is so cute   
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

YYYYYYYIIIIIIPPPPPPEEEE i did it - thanks mate xxx


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness I can't stop laughing at your naked dancing boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

I know he made me chuckle to.  Got any plans for tonight or are you just going to chill out x


----------



## sprinkle

I plan on staying in tonight and making dinner... in the hope of seducing DH!!   
What are your plans?

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle sounds like a plan  

I am going to my parents for a while to see them then off home to chill out have to be honest the past few days have exhausted me!  never mind got a few days booked off next week around the bank holiday.  We got a wedding on the Thurs at home and another on the Sat in Cheltenham so we are going to make a break out of it and go away for a few days.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well.....just flying by to say hi

Hi Faithful - hope you are well....I remember we were cycle buddies at the begining of the year.....good luck  

Lou -   on your   - that's fab news - take care of yourself.

Julie - hi - hope you feel better soon  

KP - hi - hope you are begining to feel better.

Everyone else / Emma / Kat / Leech / Zuri / Sprinkle - hi - hope you have had a nice day & have a nice evening.

Take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all

A huge Congratulations to Lou        

Sprinkle - glad everything went good at your basting, make sure you relax and out your feet up, 

Kathryne - I've had the test with the balloon (Mine was called Hy-co-sy) 

Well came home for work early today, not sure if I'm just feeling under the weather or if its the menopur injection, sat in bed at moment. 

Where can i buy the book about IVF could do with a good read before i go back to university in september and have to read all those boring books lol 

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

Kat you are a busy bee!!! Will be lovely to see your parents. Mine are away and I miss them  

Amanda - hello!! hope you are having a lovely day xxx

Twinkle - hi hun, sorry you're not feeling well    The book I mentioned you could probably buy in most bookshops, or try Amazon or play.com
It really made me giggle in some places  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Just quickly posting before I sign off for the day. Today has been busy at work so not much time for chatting with you guys  

Sprinkle: Glad the basting went well - try and relax tonight

Twinkle: Hope you are feeling better soon, make sure you drink lots of water. I have bought the book sprinkle recommended, got it on amazon

Kat: Enjoy your evening with your parents - love the dancing baby!

Take care everyone - cyber see you tomorrow


----------



## emma.b

Bye Harriet, hope work is not so busy for you tomorrow.

Kathryne-Loved the dancing baby! Glad you have a date for your ecovist. I had the dye test a couple of years ago but mine was under anaesthetic as I had a laparoscopy at the same time.

Sprinkle- I had a different drug to you, HCG, so I think that's why the timings are different. Mine has to be done 36 hours after but I know some drugs are 24 hours after, so don't worry. Relax and enjoy being PUPO. The cyclogest are progesterone pessaries, they are to make your womb thicker ready for implantation. My lining has been normal each time so I'm not sure why I really need them. I think they just throw everything at you here because you are paying! They make me feel rubbish so I'd rather not have them to be honest.
Enjoy tonight , I hope we both get BFP's.

Twinkle- Sorry to hear you are still feeling ill. Drinking lots of water, about 2 litres a day, should help if it is a s/e from the injection.

Weather here much better today, back to hot and humid. Just been shopping in the high street as it is my Mum's birthday the day I get home. Looked like a beetroot when I got back.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Thanks to all of you for all your lovely messages today.  Sorry I've not been around to "speak" with you, as you are mostly now home and logged off now.  I did go into work today, but it was a struggle - still having lots of pain and the bleeding has got worse (sorry if t.m.i.).  Just waiting for the phone call from the on call O&G Doc (they said it would be after 6pm).  

I   with joy when I read the announcement about Lou getting her BFP.  I am SOOOOO excited for her.  She SOOOOOO thoroughly deserves it.  Hope she can really relax now on her hol's, but that she'll take it easy too.  KP - Please, please, please, give her our love and tell her how excited we are for her.

Kat - Great news about your Dad being home now.

Sprinkle - Congrats on being PUPO.  Take it easy now honey.

Faithful -  - how lovely to hear from you.  I was wondering how you were getting on my lovely.  Thank you for popping in and for your kind words.

Twinkle - Hello honey & sorry you are feeling poorly my lovely.

Emma.B - Glad the weather has been better for you today and this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO.  Lots of luck for tomorrow.

Amanda/Harriet/Sal/Zuri/Nix76 & anyone else checking in - Hello my lovelies.  

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## lorsm

Hi everyone,

hope all of you are doing well.

I haven't posted in a couple of weeks as I was too caught up in waiting out the 2ww  .  Well, we didn't get the result we wanted - got a BFN on Monday morning.  Now having the AF from hell - feeling totally crap  .

So, we now need to think about IVF as that was our last IUI.  It scares the life out of me thinking about it - I really don't know why.  

Off to indulge in some chocolate now - feel like I deserve it!!!

Congrats to anyone who has got good news over the last week or so and lots and lots of     to those who have had some not so good news.


----------



## emma.b

Lorsm-  Sorry to hear you got a BFN. It must make it even harder when you know it's IVF next. I'm on my last IUI attempt at the moment and although I don't know how you are feeling I can imagine how I will feel if this attempt doesn't work for me. IVF is a scary prospect but remember the odds of it working are alot higher. Look at Lou, she just got a BFP on her first IVF. That could be you in a little while.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls just a quick one from sunny Bulgaria  can't believe how lucky I am, I really can't I promise I will catch up with you all very soon on my return


----------



## emma.b

Hi Lou- this must be the best holiday you've ever had!. I am so pleased for you, we needed a BFP on here to give us all a boost. Congrats again. Chat when you get back. 
Emma x


----------



## Ajax

Loads of luck my lovelies

                 

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

New home this way-------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152660.0


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all.

Hope you are all OK.

You're not going to believe this I just came into work this morning and took a call from one of my colleagues he was crying on the phone saying that he had some bad news, his wife who is 8 months pregnant lost the baby yesterday.  I'm not sure how I really found not find it in my heart to ask - What a damn cruel world we live in sometimes!!!!

Sorry to put such a dampener on your morning guys but sometimes the only people who you can talk to about things like this are FF


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh Kathryne thats horrible. Really horrible. I feel depressed after that. 

Hope your okay hun?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Kitten - sorry for making you feel depressed lovely


----------



## KittenPaws

No dont be silly, i just hope your okay having to get that call!! 

Hows everyone today. 

Feels good to be back with you ladies. Lots of newbies, im an old timer now!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

KP - Don't worry - here's another "old timer" too.  Thanks for your pm's honey.  

Fairy_wishes - Sorry I haven't been through down-regging so can't give you any advice honey.  Lots of luck for it all though.

Kat - Oh how awfully sad.  That poor lady and her DH.  .  I had some really tragic news yesterday too about a friend at work, but I really can't bring myself to type it - it's just so awful.  Life really is so very hard sometimes & you wonder how people ever pick themselves up from it.  I hope you are ok my lovely?  News like that affects everyone around, so take care of yourself.  

Zuri - Morning.  

Ajax - Wow another new home.  What a chatty bunch we are.

Hello to everyone else.

Well, the Doc finally called back from the hospital at just gone 8pm yesterday.  The HCG level was really low so she didn't see any point in making me go back in today for more tests.  She said she would call again in a couple of days to check that the bleeding/pains had eased off (which they haven't yet) in case I need to be seen again.  Last night was really bad - very emotional.  I think once the bleeding/pain has stopped I'll feel better, although I'm not sure how long the hormones will be hanging around.

I certainly don't want to "preach" here but there is something that one of the lovely Mod's on another thread once said, and I've always kept in my head.  She said that God never gives you more than he knows you can deal with.  For some reason that just makes me feel like the strength must be there inside me, even if it's a real struggle to find it most of the time.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - So sorry to hear about your friend   . I have decided to take tomorrow & Fri off work and go and do something fun with DH.  I just feel like all you hear at the moment is sad awful news so Im saying sod it and taking time out!! in the rain      

And I really do agree with that saying tough but very true. xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls!

First of all a big congrats to Lou - I am absolutely made up for you honey and it has given me renewed hope for my next appointment about IVF with egg share. 

Julie - I am so dreadfully sorry for you honey.  I will just tell you that you will start to feel a little better in a few days - I know right now, you feel like your world is coming to an end - well thats what I felt like anyway, but eventually it starts to ease.  That is so true about what you say about God - he only throws at you what he thinks you can cope with.  That is lovely because at the moment I feel like everything is being thrown at me to be honest and am just waiting for my luck to turn!!

Kat - Hi honey, how are you.  I am really sorry to hear about your friend - it does make you wonder how the hell you cope with something like that. 

Fairy-Wishes - Hi honey, how are you?  I didn't down reg on my IUI so I can't help you there - but like you say, it might be something to do with the length of your cycles. 

KP - Hi lovely - how are you doing - are you feeling much better now? 

Hi to everyone else - Sprinkle, Twinkle, Amanda, Leech, Harriet, Zuri and anyone else that I have missed - hope you are all ok!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Nicksy -im much better thanks. Hey whats happened to the old food diaries? I just pigged out on a baked potato with cheese and coleslaw...mmmmmmmm

Julie- That saying runs true. It is something that comforts me time and time again which is "God never burdens a soul with more than they can bear" ... Another which i love is after every hardship comes ease. I often think back to the hardest times in my life and then how somehow they are eased one way or another. 

Kathryne- Agreed, sod it and enjoy time off! I say we all stage an official work walkout, lol. Wouldnt that be lovely! 

lots of hugs for everyone


----------



## Nix76

Just popping in to say hi so I don't lose you (even though I'm not an IUI girl anymore!).

Hey KP - another old timer here too!  How's you hunny ?

Nix.


----------



## Nicksy

Nix - I'm not an IUI'er either but I am still on here - stay honey!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again

Well you made me   so that's a good sign. Official walk out sounds like a great idea (except I'd have to walk out of home ).

Kat - I think that's a fab idea - hope you find some lovely things to do with your time off.  Sometime the weather just doesn't matter.

Nicksy - Thank you honey & lots of ((((((hugs)))))) for you whilst you are having lots to deal with too.

Nix76 - Stick around honey - though there are lots of newbies, there are still lots of us old uns here.  I'm not having any more tx; lots of us are pg and some are onto IVF but we just can't bear to leave.  

KP - I think the food diaries kind of stopped because there were lots of ladies with sickness and a few people stopped their diets whilst they concentrated on their tx.  No surprises what I had for lunch today - baked beans on toast .  I was very naughty and had a mint Aero bar this morning (bloomin shops leaving chocolate at the checkouts  ).  Anyway, I just felt like it today and I did really enjoy it.  If after every hardship comes ease then I like to think that most of us will be having the most laid back, simple, easy time very soon. 

In case you forgot that I'm usually a bit , I thought I'd let you know that DD and I danced like a couple of real loonies earlier on - my b-i-l copied "I wanna be a rockstar" by Nickleback yesterday as DD lurves it.  I did feel a bit dizzy afterwards but it was a nice release after all the emotional stuff.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Nix76

Julie - was sorry to read all that's been going on with you hun.  

I'm a bit in limbo at the moment, as I've finished IUI and just been referred for IVF with about a 4 month wait, so you lot might just be stuck with me


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Nix, im doing well hun. 

These guys are always stuck with me they havent booted me away....yet  

Goodluck for when you start your IVF will have everything crossed for you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nix - Thank you honey.  Stick with us my lovely - no need to find a new home when we love you lots here.  I hope that the wait won't end up being quite so long for you - we had a cancellation appt for ours in the end.  

Kat - I've just discovered one of your work colleagues and friends posts on another thread I'm on.  Small world eh?  Only found out because she posted the sad news this morning and I mentioned someone else had similar news as well.  She's been a lovely support to me this week as well.

 Hurray for lovely FF ladies.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

You have been a chatty lot again - and lots of people to talk to

Kat: So sorry for your friend that must be awful to lose a baby so late on. Good idea about taking some time out. My dh and I have decided to take a holiday in late sept before we start IVF and we are just deciding where to go at the moment

Julie: Glad to see you had a stress relief and had a good dance with your DD

Nix: I know how you feel, I also feel in limbo at the moment as we decided to wait to try IVF until October. It feels like an age away at the moment but I know that its for the best so that I can get mentally prepared for the journey ahead

Fairy: Welcome to this thread, i'm afraid I can't help you with your down regging question either

Emma B: In answer to your earlier question re: BMS and your dh - I must say that I haven't experienced that! Sorry

Hellooooo to everyone else

Well I feel terrible today, really really tired and cannot seem to concentrate on work at all. I think I am developing AF signs which is awful because up until today i have had nothing. Oh well its probably all over for another month. If she is coming I hope she comes soon to put me out of my misery!

I have just had a large chocolate muffin which has cheered me up a lot!!


----------



## Nicksy

Just to cheer us all up!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

KP - Official work walk out it is  
Nix - You have to stay on this thread i love our crazy chats 
Julie - Yeah Tiger is a very good friend of mine and work colleague - poor work they got the both of us 

Anyway we have decided to go to the cinema tonight to watch Mamma Mia the hopefully weather permitting we are off to Tenby tomorrow for a cheeky ice cream


----------



## Nicksy

Girls,

Have you seen this website:

http://www.tearsandhope.com/

I have just seen it mentioned elsewhere on the board so thought I would take a look. It is very very sad  but sums up how a lot of us are feeling I think!

xx

Post contains unconfirmed external link - Fertility Friends not responsible for content


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thought I'd join in the glitter graphics. I love gingerbread men........


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Love the gingerbread men one of those with a nice glass of Nicksy's Margarita could go down very nice right now  

I will check out that website but if it makes me try your in trouble xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

mmm ginger bread men, now im hungry Julie!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP - I seriously dread to think how many packets of stem ginger cookies I scoffed whilst I was pg with dd. .

Right ladies, I need to get the hoover out before my friend comes and get the dishwasher loaded.

Catch up later (or tomorrow). 

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - it could make you cry honey! Sorry.

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

made me cry ... again.... seen that before oh the gates have opened   

I dont think the feeling you go through for so many years ever pass, it hasnt for me. It is true that it becomes a part of who you are. 

oh crap, need tissues. People must think im loopy at work


----------



## Nicksy

KP - that's the first time I have watched it.  I feel like sending it to everyone I know so that they can see exactly how we feel!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Oh my god how emotional/lovely/sad was that   but it does make you feel like you're not the only one, and thank goodness for all you lovely FF xxxxx


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies
good afternoon!
its so nice to see so many ppl on here today.  Big hugs to everyone  

Kat - I'm so sad to hear of your colleague. Feb 07, one of my girlfriends lost her baby at 9months pregnant.  She went for a scan on her due date and there was no heartbeat.  It was an incredibly awful time for everyone. It naturally has taken her a long time to get through it.. but I can report that she is now 6months pregnant.  Sending    for your colleagues lovely wife. xxx

Fairywishes - that's great you have a date to work towards! Can't offer any advice on the down regging, sorry hun.

KP - hello my fellow London Fertility Clinic-er, good to have you back on board!!! Im currently having my yummy GI friendly lunch of salad with hummous and soya and linseed toast. Your jacket potato sounded a little more exciting  

Julie - I love that you and DD had a disco dance. And I love it even more that you had a chocolate aerom those mint ones are truly delicious. And I still think you are superwoman xxx

NIcksy - Hi hun, missed you yesterday!!! Loving all the glitter graphics    I will check out the link you posted, but I gather its going to make me    so I'll grab the tissues 

Harriet - a holiday sounds like a fab idea. Have you made a short list of where you guys want to go?  Sorry you're getting AF feelings... but maybe its not actually coming. Just keep positive for a few more days

Emma - hi hun, how you doing over there? Did you manage to get your mum a bday present yesterday?

Hi to Nix, Twinkle, Sal, Amanda, Leech, Zuri and everyone else

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - how you doing today lovely lady


----------



## sprinkle

Hi kat
I'm ok. A little peeved off to be honest...
My mum, who doesnt know about our IUI etc, just called to tell me that my hairdresser just asked her if i was pregnant yet, and that i must be as ive been married nearly a year. Was it really necessary for her to repeat that conversation to me? She knows we're TTC, and she knows that my SIL, 1st cousin and 4 close friends all got pregnant from a single glance at their husbands all recently, so she knows to be a little sensitive... aahhhh

Ok, deep breath.   

I love the sound of your few days off. Thats such a lovely plan!! Especially with the ice cream yum yum

How are you doing?
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Sprinkle for your lovely words of comfort. I truly don't know what i'd do without my FF (get more work done probably!). DH and I have decided so say sod it to the money and our short list is mexico, goa or maldives - we really fancy a beach holiday which is quite unlike us. Does anyone have any experience of these places?


----------



## sprinkle

We went to the Maldives in January. I am relatively well travelled, and this was by far the most incredible holiday I have ever been on. We went to the One and Only Reethi Rah, pure paradise!!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

people can be really insensitive can't they - my family constantly ask when i am going to have a child - none of them know that we are ttc. Here are some of the responses I use and it tends to shut them up!!

1. I hate babies
2. We are saving for a porsche / Merc / aston (insert car of choice)
3. I am barren (said in jokey tone)
4. DH's sperm don't work (said in jokey tone)
5. I was going to have kids but yours are so awful they have put me off

Hopefully this has made you all laugh and not offended any of you! Obviously none of the above isn't true (hopefully!)


----------



## Harriet_LF

oh really what kind of room did you have? and did you go Half, full board or All inc?


----------



## emma.b

Hi everyone.

Kathryne- That is so sad about your colleague and his wife. Must have been a difficult phone call to take. Hope you are ok 

Sprinkle- I'm good thanks. We are just waiting for our driver to pick us up. The doctor we see isn't doing any inseminations here at the moment so we have to travel 2 hours to Baranquilla. Feeling a little nervous. DH isn't looking forward to doing his sample at the clinic instead of at home. Bless him! What does he think it's like for us with all these dildo cams and the basting, all with someone else there ! How are you feeling today? I got my Mum a necklace, bracelet and a top yesterday. I'm hoping the top fits her. I also bought three skirts, ready for when I start my new job. I have to collect them today because yesterday you could only buy garments from the shop that had made in Colombia on the label, not the imported items due to security   

Fairywishes- Good that you have a date to start. Good luck!

KP-Mmmm jacket potato that's soemthing we've not had for a while. Our ovens been broken for a month so we can only cook on the hob!

Julie-  Sounds like you and your DD had a special time this morning.

Harriet- Hope you feel better soon. Thanks for answering the question about BMS. 

Hi to everyone else. When I write again I will be PUPO Hoping DH's sample is good 
Wow six replies have been posted whilst I wrote this, sorry I'm not ignoring them but have to get ready to go. xx


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Sprinkle - Don't family/people sometimes get on your nerves - I feel like saying "Oh hang on I'll pop down the shop and get a baby right now"      

Harriet - all those places sound fab but I agree with Sprinkle Maldives!  We love Canada, hoping to emigrate within the next 5 years - have fun choosing a lovely place x

Emma - All the very best lovely we will be thinking of you


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sprinkle - missed you too honey.  Me and DH had a couple of days off with DH son. We took him and my little dog out for the day on Monday - it was lovely!

Hi Harriet - I have been to the Maldives on my honeymoon - we stayed at The White Sands Beach Resort all inclusive and it was absolutely fantastic - I would highly recommend it as it is sooo relaxing!

Hi Emma - How are you today honey!! Good luck sweetie!

Hi Kat - sorry I made you cry with that video!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - No worries - it was lovely


----------



## Nicksy

By the way Harriet - I love the excuses that you have when asking about having a baby!


----------



## sprinkle

Harriet - brilliant     I love the replies!!!!!!!
I will definitely make a mental note to keep them at the tip of my tongue next time someone makes a comment.
We had a Beach Villa with pool. As the whole island is the hotel, there are no other restaurants to go to so you have to be full board. But there was a Japanese and Lebanese restaurant as well as the main one. Have a look on the hotel web site, or go to our favourite.. tripadvisor.com

Emma - good luck on the drive. Poor DH and the sacrifice of making a sample at the clinic. My DH made a joke, although I don't think he was joking, that he'd mastered the remote control at the clinic. I was fascincated that they even have porn on TV there and not just magazines. Little naive me!!!
I'm feeling fine today. Just tired and irritable but thats because I didn't sleep well!!! What time are you having your basting? Thinking of you hun    We are going to get our BFPs together   
Loving the rules about the shopping - its crazy what some places come up with. Totally cuckoo if you ask me

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Basting not til 16:30 (10:30UK), but DH has to do sample by 14:30. Going to have lunch in Baranquilla first. Oooh I wonder if they have mags and a tv here, I'll tell DH it may not be as bad as he thinks  Bye til tomorrow xx


----------



## sprinkle




----------



## Harriet_LF

my dh was so worried that he would miss the pot and joked that it was the most expensive **** that he had ever had!

Who did you book the maldives hols with  - tbh i am pretty dead set on the idea!!


----------



## sprinkle

DH used either Trailfinders or Elegant Resorts.
We flew Emirates via Dubai. Air Sri Lanka fly direct otherwise. On our way back we went to Al Maha in Dubai - if you want to truly spoil yourself. We went from Maldives with our own pool on the beach, to Dubai, to our own pool in the middle of the desert. Just amazing! You deserve it.
Check out the One and Only website and let me know what you think.


----------



## sprinkle

talking of romance... I normally call DH a million times a day just to say hi and tell him I love him. I was super busy at work today and kind of forgot to call him  
He just called me now and joked that now I got what I wanted from him, ie    for the IUI and   for after the IUI I didn't need him anymore. I just burst out laughing!!!!

So I think we are all in agreement, a FF trip to the Maldives... who's in?!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

me me me count me in


----------



## Nicksy

Can I come to The Maldives!!


----------



## sprinkle

How fun!!!
Nicksy we wouldn't dream of going without you. Everyone is welcome!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

If you look really hard you might spot us with our cocktails


----------



## sprinkle

I promise you guys have made me feel so much better. I was feeling really p'd off earlier. Thank you xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

A ff get together in the maldives how brilliant!

Anyway i am off for the day

Speak tomorrow


----------



## sprinkle

bye harriet, remember to stay   

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Likewise Sprinkle I was feeling really low but now I have a smile 

Harriet - Have a good evening 

I'm off to guys  speak to you soon.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Kat & Harriet - Have Great evenings!!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

You lovely chatty ladies have made me smile a lot reading your posts.

Harriet - I lurve your "excuses" - think I'm going to try and remember them.  I remember telling someone that I was having the menopause early and they laughed - just a shame it's true. 

Maldives .... never been, but it sounds like a FAB idea.  Well, beats a wet week camping anyday and that's all I've had this year.

Hope you all have lovely evenings and lots of luck for tomorrow Emma.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ajax

Julie hun - sending you a big    The words from the "other mod" do sound similar to the way I often think.  And yes these gal's do talk way tooooo much   

Ladies - sorry for having mod cap on here but I just want to remind everyone that there is a chatroom facility on Fertility Friends which perhaps some of you might want to consider using.  I only say this as the number of one lined posts are beginning to increase and I have noticed this more and more recently and it does make the thread much harder to read especially for any new members wanting to join in. Sorry to sound like a grumpy moan but if you could perhaps bear this in mind I would really appreciate that.

Thanks girls's  

Amanda x


----------



## sprinkle

Morning ladies...  

First of all sorry Amanda  

Emma - Hope your long journey to the hospital wasn't too bad and you had your basting!  Did DH get the TV to make him feel happier about doing the deed? Well welcome to the  .  I'm very happy that we can share this together hun.    Did you manage to collect your mum's imported gifts? Still thinking about that  

Harriet - Did you get to look at some hotels in the Maldives? I spent last night looking through all our photos. Really such a special place.  How are you feeling today? I hope you are staying   still...

Julie - good morning hun. Did you and DD do some more dancing today? I heard that song last night and DH and I started singing to it. The words really are very amusing.  Hope you're smiling today   

Nicksy - morning you! hope you are good today.  Did you pack your suitcase for our FF holiday?! I wish!! 

Kat - not sure you are logging in today as I know you and DH are having a happy day trip out. So I hope you guys are having a wonderful day together 

Sal - hope the wedding plans are all going well for you guys. Did you manage to finish your gift list?

Hi Zuri, Fairy Wishes, KP, Twinkle, Lors, Nix, Amanda and anyone else about. Sorry if I missed anyone.

Nothing much to report from over here on the 2ww. Its still very early, I just keep thinking how on IUI 1 I didn't get to testing day, anyway going to stay    

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Yep, very sorry Amanda - I think we all got a little excited about our trip to The Maldives!!  

Hi Sprinkle - how are you today honey? What day of your 2WW are you on now?  Like you say, you have to remain positive. 
We are going on holiday next Saturday and do you know I can't wait - this weather is so miserable.  We have a BBQ planned for Saturday to unveil our new kitchen but it looks like it is going to be a washout    Never mind eh??  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Nicksy, 

Do you count basting day as part of 2ww? I was basted on Tuesday, so today I think is Day 2 of my 2ww. I'm trying not to pay any attention to it. I feel a little 'warm' on my right ovary side. I think it must be the cumulation of the puregon and the pregnyl. Im not used to ever taking any medication so all these shots must be a shock to my system.

You are quite right to be excited about your holiday. We haven't booked anything yet as most of DH friends are single and they're all used to doing everything last minute. We might go away the same time as you though.  How long are you away for? Will be lovely to have some sunshine!! 
How is your new kitchen? Have you tested out all the appliances?  
It's looking quite sunny over here... but I probably shouldn't speak to soon.

What do you have planned for today?
Im meeting SIL and her 3yr old and my cousin-in-law for lunch, and then later heading off for a manicure and pedicure. lucky me today

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

The oven in my kitchen is not working after only a few weeks   and they said that it will be a week before they can come out to it!!

Apart from that everything is lovely. 

We are going away for 2 weeks - arrh total bliss!!

I hope you have a lovely day today Sprinkle - sounds fab.  I am just working and then taking step son to the clinic this afternoon. 

I think you class the day after basting as day 1 although I am not sure   Just keep thinking    honey!!

xx


----------



## sprinkle

I just lost my whole long reply to you. Oh dear.  

Typical of the oven not to work, did you get to test it out much before it crashed out?  We had a short circuit in our kitchen a few weeks ago. I didn't use the oven for a few days, and slowly turned all the switches back on and it had miraculously fixed itself. I was very pleased about that!  When we next move, I hope to have a verrry big kitchen. I love all the American style kitchens where its the hub of the house.  Maybe I've been watching to much of MTV cribs  

So glad you have a   to look forward to.  You can't beat the R&R in the sunshine! It makes everyone feel so much better about everything.

Enjoy your day hun, don't work too hard  

I shall go get myself ready and embrace my Day 2 of   

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Ok Sprinkle, enjoy yourself - have a great afternoon. 

Where are all the other IUI girls today - it seems very quiet!! Is it because Lou isn't here  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

It is very quiet... 

Kat was taking a couple of days off work to have some fun, Lou is in Bulgaria with her amazing BFP!!! Yay!!! 
I'm not sure where everyone else is. 
Maybe we exhausted everyone with all our chatting over the past few days...  

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

hi lovely ladies

quick one from me just to say hi to all


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
I am here. Don't have much to say really, on CD25 today usually get AF on CD28. Can't decide if I feel optimistic or not, i started getting AF like pains yesterday so thats made me think that we've been unsuccessful again. Then again I did feel sick all day yesterday, last night and some of today. I also feel very very tired but ho hum i will just have to wait and see I guess.

Haven't had chance to look at holidays sprinkle but i will do, thats all thats keeping me positive about the TTC thing

Kat - hope you are having a nice day off, the weather is good here today

By the way not sure if any of you remember Bee but I found her by accident whilst looking through FF, she did get her natural BFP, she's 6 weeks pg now, which is good news and should make us all more positive!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi KP - Hope you are ok today.

Hi Harriet -    for you honey!  I think alot of girls get AF pains and then go on to get a   I am   that you do too!

I don't really remember Bee - did she used to be on this forum?  

xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well...just popping by during my lunchtime.....I have been a real   today - I brought two tzatziki chicken sandwiches....figured that it can't be too naughty as they were only 286 calories each and I am eating for me & the 2 beans  

Julie -   hope you are ok today.

Emma - good luck today  

Sprinkle - hope your 2ww is going ok and not driving you too mad!

KP - hope you are ok - are you still feeling sick?  Mine is getting better - still feel a bit green in the morning and after eating but have not been sick for about 2 weeks now.  Also not long until your next scan....bet you can't wait!

Harriet - hope you are ok & that AF does not show for the right reasons if you know what I mean!

Nicksy, Nix, Zuri, Kat & everyone else hi - hope you are all ok

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Well I'm here now too.

Been over to the hospital again today because I woke up with chronic pains.  They've done a scan/more bloods/tests and at least it showed it's not an ectopic.  My HCG on Mon was apparently 27 which they said showed a pregnancy but one that's failed (needs to be 30+).  The scan showed the corpus luteum and some fluid but nothing else so at least I don't need a D&C.  DD has gone to nursery again today (bless her she didn't even question in & seemed to have forgotten about going to see our friends).

Enough of me ......

Amanda - Glad you aren't feeling so sicky these days & I think its fine to be eating a bit more than normal - you've probably got lots to make up for after being so sicky to start with.

Nicksy - Sorry that the cooker is causing you problems & hope it gets fixed soon.  Lovely to have a couple of weeks R&R to look forward too after all the recent stresses and busy-ness.

Harriet - I'm  that your sickness turns out to be something fantastic.  I do remember Bee - she was the postman stalker who was waiting for her appt to come through for tx, but got a natural BFP in the meantime.  Hope she's doing ok.

KP - Hello my lovely.  Hope you are ok today.  At least it's Thursday, so tomorrow T.G.I.F and then the weekend - saying that I think you only work during the week and so you can relax at the weekend.  Hope your new boss is continuing to be lovely.

Hello to everyone else - hope my miserable state is not putting ladies off from posting.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie - I am really sorry that you seem to be going through so much right now.  I really hope that the pains and the bleeding stops soon for you honey. 

I remember Bee now - what you said Julie about her being a postman stalker brought it back to me


----------



## emma.b

Hi guys, thanks for all the good luck wishes. Yesterday was fine apart from the journey there. In Colombia they have military check points along the road. It's not unusual to get pulled over and asked for ID. But yesterday we were told we could not continue on our journey because a village along the was was staging a protest about not having electricity. There was only one other road we could go down but the soldiers told us not to go because it may not be safe for us ! Our driver said we should go another day . By this stage I was shaking and crying thinking we wouldn't be able to get there . My DH and our driver got out of the car and went to speak to another soldier expressing that we had to be there today . We were told to fly, which would have made us late for the appt . DH ended up in bit of a confrontation with them  and eventually they said we could use the other road !! Anyway we eventually made it. Went for a McDonalds to calm down before hand. DH did the deed at the clinic, he watched some Colombian women in a lesbian porno!! Said he didn't enjoy it  . The sample was good, 20million with 68% good forms. DH was allowed to be with me this time which was much better, until the Dr put his favourite English band on the CD player, the pet shop boys!! 

Emma.b

Julie-


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- Maybe I should write a book about my IF experience in Colombia. If I do get pg this time it will definately be a story to tell! To be honest where we live is beautiful and there is hardly any threat at all. I'm able to walk around freely. Colombia's reputation is getting better and each day in the peak season 4 or 5 cruise ships dock at any one time from all over the world. If you start venturing out into the countryside you are at greater risk because that is where the drug tafficking is happening. In the jungle you would be in serious trouble because of the farc (gorilla's). We have been to Quito in Ecuador and felt more uneasy there. I would recommend anyone to take a holiday in Cartagena, especially as part of a cruise. My husband is working for the British Embassy and I have been a lady of leisure for the past 11 months. Going back to work is going to be a shock to the system!
Good luck with starting your treatment. I don't think a couple of beers will hurt.
Emma x


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- I fly home on the 24th August and start my new job 1st Sept. DH is here til next January. How do you find Switzerland? Glad your business is going well, what do you do?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Fairy Wishes, 

Of course you can be here - its just a little quiet today so it seems that we are just talking to each other  

Unfortunately I didn't down reg so I can't really help you and I am not sure if anyone here has either.  Have you tried posting on peer support?  They might be able to help you. 

Don't stop coming on here though - is this your first IUI? It's great getting to know everyone here, they have been a great support to me when I was going through my IUI treatment and even though I am moving onto IVF, I can't stop coming on and speaking to the friendly bunch!

Lots of love to you and  

Nic


----------



## Julie Wilts

Fairy Wishes

I'm so sorry you felt like you were gate crashing - you definitely aren't.  Some of us have been here for months (like me), but we have lots of newbies every week and some that just drop in and out during their tx's.

I'm really sorry as well that none of us that are around at the moment can help with your down-regging q's.  Nicky - being one of the old-uns (nothing to do with age) is very wise to suggest posting on peer support.  It seems to be checked more regularly by the lovely mods and lots more ladies seem to post there, so really hope you'd get a quick answer there.

Nicksy - Even if you are officially an IUI'er moving onto IVF you belong here.  I think Lou suggested a few weeks ago that perhaps we should have a new thread - something like IUI'ers past and present as lots are now pg or moving onto IVF or just giving up like me.  Perhaps we should take a vote when she's back from hol's.

Emma.b - Wow, and we think an hours drive to our clinic makes it exciting! .  With what you have to go through each time you are THOROUGHLY deserving of that BFP.  Hope you are resting up now and looking after yourself.

Zuri - Hello honey.  

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Ladies - wondered if you'd room for one more? 

I joined FF last year, but because of work tend to only log on about once or twice a month, so haven't posted much. I kept thinking about joining you, and although I've been reading this thread for a while, I am not sure I'll be able to keep up  So if you don't mind me popping in now and again to say hello and share stories, I'd love to give it a go 

Our story is short but not very sweet, been ttc for 2.5 years, unexplained infertility, no prev children, never seen a bfp in my life. I ov every month, and DH's last SA came back with about 40m, about 100k made it through the swim up test, with 97% success (I _think_ this is good news?!)

We had one failed iui this summer, four failed cycles of clomid (hence my username!) and are about to start our second iui this weekend. The NHS don't cover it, so we're paying privately, and going through the Hammersmith. We're also on the NHS waiting list for IVF, which will hopefully be next year...

I'm on 50mg puregon (great drug, I HATED Clomid for making me ) with a trigger. We both feel we didn't really have a chance with our last iui as I ov'd naturally two days before the basting (it was on the weekend, so there was nothing we could do but wait and go to hospital on the Monday). We went ahead with the basting anyway and felt it was useful to know what we were up against... !

Anyway, 'nuf about me! I feel like I kinda know some or all of you already. Julie, so sorry to read your recent news, Emma, Sprinkle, good luck this cycle, and to all you other lovely ladies, wishing you loads and loads of luck. I really truly hope iui (or ivf) works for each and every one of us...


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Clom - can I call you that??  

Welcome to the thread honey - you will have a great time here, even if you can only pop on now and again!

Sorry about your failed IUI and the very best of luck with your next one. I've heard of a few ladies that OV'd on a weekend and had to miss out on the treatment or go ahead with it, not believing there would be any chance of success - its such a shame. I feel like getting my DH trained up on the basting so that he can do it and maybe save us some money on the way.  

Anyways talk soon, let us all know how you are getting on - we can be a really supportve bunch!

Love

Nic
xx


----------



## emma.b

Julie- Thanks for the kind words. I know you are going through a really hard time at the moment but you are still here supporting everyone else. I really hope that your recent BFP is a sign that it can happen again. A friend of my Mum's tried for 10 years then got an unexpected BFP, 11 months later she was pregnant with her second. Miracles can happen so hang on in there.

Fairywishes- Please don't disappear. I'm sorry I can't help with the downregging. 

Clomidia- Welcome! Love the name. I'm glad you decided to join us. The more the merrier. Sorry to hear your first IUI failed because you ov'd before the basting. Good luck this cycle. Thanks for the good luck wishes.

Zuri- What do you design? Interiors? 

Sprinkle- I seem to be copying you this cycle. I had a terrible nights sleep post basting as well. Poor Dh has gone to work tired because I was tossing and turning all night. Enjoy your manicure and pedicure. How are you feeling now? I'm having all sorts of twinges. Went to get skirts yesterday and today and still problems, they are going to ring me when I can get them!

Nicksy- Our oven is broken too. We can only cook on the hob. They have been three times to mend it, including this morning when they decided they couldn't fix it after all and needed to order a part from America! Hope you have better luck with yours! My friends DB asked if the basting was done with a turkey baster....would be a whole lot cheaper if it was that simple!

Harriet- I really hope the syptoms you are having turn into a BFP.

Emma x


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I'm really sorry but I'm not managing very well to keep up with you all - I'm obviously a bit slow!  I always seem to be trying to catch up!

Just wanted you all to know that I am thinking of you when I read your posts and wish you lots of love and luck.   

Anyway, here are lots of hugs for you    - I'd better go and get some sleep - busy day tomorrow, my sister and I are going for our wedding hair trial and dress fitting.

Take care lovely people,

Sal xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Good morning   
Well I have had a good night sleep and the sun is pouring in through my windows, so feeling a little happier so far today  

Sal - Morning hun, hope you and your sister have fun with the wedding hair trial and dress fitting.  I think for me that was the most fun in the run up to the wedding. I used to go with my mum and we would always celebrate with a hot chocolate afterwards.  Whats your dress like...? I am sure you will look so beautiful!!!

Emma - a huge thank you for your PM and all your support on here hun   .  It sounds like you had a real adventure getting to your basting, but now I'm hoping you have your feet up and enjoy your last few weeks as a lady of leisure until you start your new job (although when you get your BFP in 2 weeks it wont be for very long?!)
Are you having twinges or feelings still?   

Nicksy - hey hun, how are you doing this morning? was step son ok at the clinic yesterday? If you manaage to get DH trained up on the basting don't forget to share all the pointers!!! It would be so much easier and I just worked out how much we've already spent on all the tests and 2 cycles of IUI. Oy va voyyy!!!  

Fairy Wishes - you stay here my dear. Its great when there are so many of us around. We all have different stories to tell and questions to ask and just be here for each other in the good times.. and the not so good. I'm hoping you have been able to have had some answers on your down regging questions on peer support? Sorry I can't advise anything.  

Clomidia - thank you so much for your message of support   I was on puregon 50 with this cycle, and it was a great drug (it will be even greater if i get my BFP in the next 2 weeks!!)  The only side effect I had was feeling incredibly hormonal by the end of my injecting   I hope you have a more successful IUI on your next one.   

Julie - good morning lovely lady. I share positive hopes with Emma on this one... A natural BFP must be a sign that it can, and will happen again. I hope you were able to get a good night sleep and not have any more pains or bleeding. You still are the strongest FF on here xxxxx

Harriet - hoping you still have no sign of AF... for all the rights reasons!!!!    Any progress on the holiday plans?

Zuri - you are so lucky to be living in Switzerland. I love it there. My parents have actually gone today for the weekend, to an opera in Gstaad. I'm a big chocoholic and Teuscher chocs are my absolute favourite. yummmm. What kind of designer are you?   Did you start your clomid today?

Amanda - morning you! your lunch yesterday sounded absolutely delicious. Are you having cravings of what to eat? Decided on more names for the boys?

Hi to KP, Kat, Nix, Twinkle and all the other lovely ladies around today

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Morning Zuri...
You did a great job on your 'personal's posts'  

I was turkey-basted on Tuesday so I have a long way to go until I test.  Last cycle I made it 9 days until AF arrived so I didn't even get to test.  I think, if I make it that far    I can go for a blood test on the 26th or urine test 2 days later. But I'm not going to think about it - if its at all possible.

Is clomid an injectible medication or do you take it orally?  Puregon was my first kind of fertility medication so I don't have any experience of the others. 

Being a graphic designer must be really interesting.  I'm more on the financial side so I don't really know what designing really entails all that much  

I would find it incredible resisting all the chocolate around you, I'm following a G.I diet for my PCO so am only allowed to eat 85% Lindt chocolate, and even that is yummy!

Have a good day hun
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Good Morning girlies, 

Zuri - Hi hon - Good luck with the clomid - again I have had no experience of this so don't know much about it.  I hope it agrees with you though and you go on to het your  

Sprinkle - Hey you, how are you this morning.  Well the sun is shining here at the moment but I don't hold out much hope of it lasting very long, especially not with my BBQ planned tomorrow  

Fairy Wishes - The down regging does seem to make the process very long - I would ask if I were you if it is completely necessary - not that you will be doing it again    

Emma - God, so sorry that your basting turned into a bit of a trauma - what a nightmare.  Although as you say, it will be something to tell everyone, once to get your  

Sal - Hi honey, nice to see you on here - hope you are ok sweetie. 

Well I seem to have mention lots of   this morning - you all seem to be having your treatment at about the same time. I feel a little in limbo at the moment but know that I am going on holiday next week so all good!!  

Lots of love

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle, I have just noticed that I have not done a   for you, so here is a BIG   that your treatment will be a success!


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Nicksy!!

That was the most encouraging thread I've seen in ages. Flashing full of BFP's!!! Brilliant.

It's great you have a long holiday in the sunshine to look forward to. DH started making suggestions for us to go away too, that would be a great way to end our 2ww. Have you been to where you are going before? Is it just the 2 of you going?  

Zuri thank you for the positive thoughts, I will make it past my 9th day, I will I will   
The lindt chocolate in the fridge is absolutely for medicinal purposes, and don't forget that now  

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sprinkle, 

We are going to Fuerteventura - we have a bungalow out there so have been many times!  It will be DH, me, Step son, Mum, Dad, Brother, SIL and their 2 kids, so we should have a great time!

I am glad you liked my   thread - I am sure we will see some of them in the next month. 

xx


----------



## sprinkle

oh wow a big family holiday! Should be so much fun in the sun.  Are you all staying out there for 2 weeks?

And a BFP for you too please!!!
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

I know its a little early but just thought I would say to all my FF


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Just a quick one & sorry for lack of personals.  Just wanted to pop on and say hello & happy weekends for everyone.

At least the sun is out here today - DH and I went for a lovely walk at Westbury White Horse (local landmark) this am.  Need to get busy with some chores now.

Take care all,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Ladies  

Thanks for the welcomes. My drugs arrived this morning (all £200 of them!) and AF cramps are just kicking in now (  ) so it looks I really will be starting our iui this weekend. Will think positively - At least that means the basting should fit in nicely with my week off around bank holiday and I don't have to tell fibbs in work... 

Nicksy, have a wonderful holiday! Yes, wish I could train DH to do a home-basting - it was a very expensive trial-run last month! 

Zuri, hmmm, I have a warped sense of humour and picked "clomidia" because it is a play on chlamydia    What can I say? I was on clomid at the time and they don't call it the crazy drug for nothing    

Speaking of which, hope it goes well for you - I took 50mg for my four cycles and I did struggle with it, but not everyone has side effects and I hope you are one of the lucky ones. It helps to take the tablets last thing at night too, so hopefully you won't get headaches...

Fairy, I've never heard of anyone down-regging with iui before so sorry I couldn't help, but I wish you luck with it. Hope the next two weeks fly by.

Emma, Sprinkle, Julie, hello to you all ... have a lovely weekend all, have you anything nice planned? We are picking up our rescue dog tomorrow - I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## emma.b

Morning girls (Afternoon)

Sprinkle- Thanks . I'm glad we are going through this at the same time, it helps so much. I am still having the odd twinge, but slept much better last night. Started the cyclogest yesterday. How are you feeling? I'm sure you'll make it past day 9 this time  . In a couple of weeks we'll both be celebrating  .

Zuri- All that talk of chocolate, yum! I was naughty yesterday. I ate out for lunch and wasn't hungry at tea time so I just had a bag of marshmallows!! I hope you get on ok with the clomid. I didn't really have many side effects but I was advised to take it at night time so you slept through it. Graphic design sounds interesting. I've never been to Switzerland but my DH and I plan a road trip around Europe some day!

Clomidia- Not long til you start your IUI. Good luck. Not got any plans for this weekend, just to take it easy. How about you?

Nicksy- Your holiday sounds great. Must be fun going in a big group. 

Julie- Hi! Your walk sounds nice. Glad the weather has picked up.

Sal- Have fun at your dress fitting. I loved every part of getting married, wish I could do it all again. With the same man of course!!

Fairywishes- I understand your feelings about having treatment. I felt like I had failed when ttc naturally didn't work, then again after the clomid. I am dreading this last attempt at IUI not working. At least there are treatments available and even if it takes a while to find the one that works it will be worth it in the end and the heartache of ttc will become a distant memory one day. Starting treatment is a daunting but exciting time and we are all here to help each other through.

Just had a call from DH to say we are going to an Arabic restuarant tonight with our friend. Anyone know what arabic food is like??

Emma xx


----------



## sprinkle

Afternoon ladies!
I'm so happy its Friday afternoon already, yay.

Emma - glad you had a good night sleep. It really helps the PMA     I have to admit that today I haven't felt anything at all except maybe the odd twinge.  How are you doing? Are you doing the pineapple juice and brazil nuts? (i'm not this time, except maybe the odd bit of juice)
DH and I are big fans of Arabic food... hummous, meat, falafal, chicken, lamb, yoghurt, garlic, salads, rice etc etc. We eat it a lot  

Clomidia - I'm liking the way you chose your name, I think its funny!!  
Sorry your AF cramps are settling in, good luck with your drugs and the IUI.  I just found all my receipts from our fertility clinic - I couldn't bring myself to look at the ££££ that I signed away.  What dog are you getting? You really must be excited

Zuri - When I was taking my puregon injections I did them at the same time each day, but I'm sure if you wanted to take yours later now and in the evening its ok.  Maybe call your clinic to check with them that it is ok? 

Nicksy  - It's never to early in the day to celebrate that its Friday and almost the weekend. Are you busy sorting stuff out for your BBQ?

Julie - glad you and DH had a lovely walk.  Nothing nicer when the sun is shining  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Had another busy day at work again today   Wow you have been busy chatting again. Right now for a few personals

Sprinkle: Glad you haven't had many symptoms this time apart from the odd twinge or 2. I haven't really made any progress on my holiday plans but we intend to do something this weekend

Emma: Wow what an eventful basting day you have had. Enjoy your arabic meal

Zuri: Good luck with the clomid. I go to switzerland a lot with work, where are you based?

Clomidia: Welcome to the thread - the more the merrier. Good luck with your next cycle

Julie: Glad you are having a nice day with DD

Hi Nicksy/ Nix / fairy wishes / Sal etc... 

AAM: Well i definitely think AF is on the way now, pains and cramps started on wednesday, today my temperature dropped and I have had a headache. Even though i am fairly convinced that i am not pg I certainly feel different to usual - not sure if its the chinese herbs, the pains are not as bad as usual, don't have sore (. .) have not been eating much and have not have PMS - much to DH's delight!  I will have to mention it to Dr Zhai next week and see what she says.

I have also started reading the stork club (sprinkle) its brilliant - well worth a read

This weekend I have a lot of fun planned am going "up north" to see my uni friend with another friend - a girls weekend only!

Hope you all have fun weekends


----------



## Harriet_LF

oh yes of course  . I go to Basel a lot which isn't anywhere near as nice as zurich


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- Thanks for the intro to Arabic food. We love Hummous but I didn't know where it originated from. I've got some chickpeas soaking to make some. Sounds like we are in for a treat tonight. I am doing the brazil nuts this time, but not the pineapple. I get confused which you can and can't have  I am drinking more tea this time as I read you should try warming foods and drinks. Last two times I went water crazy and had no hot drinks at all! Sure none of it makes a huge difference anyway. All those people who get BFP's that eat crap, smoke and drink loads, makes me .

Clomidia- You must be so excited about getting your dog. I miss our boxer so much. I can't wait to be reunited with her in a couple of weeks. 

Harriet- I hope Af doesn't arrive. It's good that the herbal meds are helping.

Zuri- Would you recommend we go to Zurich when we eventually do our Europe tour??

Emma x


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- They contain selenium. It is good for the   and also to help implantation. You shouldn't eat fresh pinapple though as that can cause miscarriage. Correct me girls if I have got it wrong. x


----------



## sprinkle

I have only been to Zurich once and I loved it very much.  As I said earlier, especially for the chocolate, but also the fondue was truly delicious  

Zuri - They say that eating fresh pineapple juice, not pineapple fruit and not juice from concentrate- thickens the lining for implantation.  Something to do with selenium?! Hopefully someone truly knowledgeable will give you a more accurate answer.  The brazil nuts I am not sure about.
Last time I drank lots of pineapple juice- but did nothing to help me so who knows!

Emma - I didn't know about the hot drinks, hmmm, that means more tea for me   Make sure you let me know what you have for dinner. Do you like aubergine? They often have delicious aubergine dips as well.  

Harriet - hi hun, please keep positive    They do say that many women are so convinced that their AF is coming when it doesn't actually come...   .  So glad you like the book, I really loved it and read it in one go.  Is she making you laugh?  

I love watching the gymnastics at the Olympics. The girls are so graceful!

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Well, AF is definitely here - my back is killing me and my (.)(.) have finally stopped aching like mad - thank god  
So here we go on the merry-go-round again!

Zuri, I'd stick with the same time every day now you've started, but do check with your consultant. Hope it goes well for you and the headaches stay away. I cried a LOT when I was on clomid, and also ranted and raved a lot (but maybe that is just me anyway  )but lots and lots of people get on fine with it and I hope it works for you. We just did tracking and tsi with the clomid, we're doing puregon with the IUI as my lining wasn't responding that great to the clomid and the puregon is an improvement. Have you scans booked in?

Fairywishes, I second what Emma says; it is hard when you start treatment, but try to think about it as being so much better to be doing _some_thing - it is a positive step, rather than sitting around waiting for AF month after month after month. I never thought it would come to this, jabbing myself in the belly and being basted  but it's the _outcome _ that's most important, who cares so long as we get there... big hugs 

Emma, Arabic food - yum! - I went to Morocco last year and had lots of yummy tagines - definitely recommend the food! Hope you like it! A Europe tour sounds fab! We went on a "Euro-moon" after we got married, took the car and did as many lovely cities as possible in three weeks (within reason of course). Sadly, never got to Zurich but would love to go. Vienna was my favourite city 

Harriet, thanks for the welcome, sorry to hear AF is (possibly) on her way. Have a lovely weekend away.

Sprinkle, Emma, have you girls got a confirmed test date yet? Hope the cramps aren't too bad. I have to admit, I love pineapple and we eat about one a week between us. Don't think I could just limit myself to the juice... hmmm, I also don't drink warm drinks - teas, coffees, anything warm at all - maybe I am bound to be barren   

To those who asked, our doggie is a 2 year old West Highland terrier and we love him to bits already, can't wait to take him home tomorrow. Hubby is currently clearing out the garage to make room for doggie related stuff 

Right, have a lovely weekend ladies.. I'm off to find some chocolate


----------



## Julie Wilts

Think all on my little lonesome now.  

Just popped in again quickly to say hi.

Hope everyone has lovely weekends.

Julie
XXXX


----------



## emma.b

Wow it is quiet on here today!
Julie- Hope you have a good weekend too. 

Clomidia- Hope your Westie is settling in. We're thinking of getting boxer puppy next year as Jess will be 8 by then. Never been to Morroco but after the food we had last night I think I would enjoy it. My Dr didn't give me a test date this time as he doesn't want me focusing on it, however I still know it is the 27th August . Good luck this cycle. 

Sprinkle- The Arabic meal was lovely. We had three starters to share, falafel, hummous and a salad with olives. For my main course I had stuffed aubergine which was delicious. I can't believe we've only just found the place when I only have a week left here. How are you today? I am in a positive state of mind at the moment, keep telling myself I've achieved everything else I want to in life by putting my mind to it so I can achieve this as well by thinking    thoughts and believing it can happen. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We are going shopping today and to see a film if there is one showing in English. 

Emma.b xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - it really is quiet - where is everyone?  

Emma.b - Sorry I missed you honey earlier.  Glad to hear the Arabic meal was lovely & you are having a really positive day today - I really hope you can keep that going - I am sure it does make a big difference.  

We've been out shopping today as well - to the Swindon Great Western Designer Outlet Mall - nothing like a bit of retail therapy (I was very good though - just one more Radley bag ).

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend & that's why you aren't around on FF.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - I thought I'd have a bit to catch up on, but no-one seems to be about this weekend.  

Fairy-Wishes - I'm afraid I can't answer your question my lovely, as all my IUI's were unmedicated and natural cycle.  Hopefully when everyone is back around tomorrow someone can help.

Well, I'll be at work tomorrow so hope to pop in tomorrow night to catch up on the day's news.  Hope everyone has had lovely weekends and has a nice day tomorrow.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## emma.b

Hi Julie- Seem to keep missing you. I keep looking at Radley bags on e-bay, I think I might get one from Clarkes village when I get home at least then I can be sure it's genuine. How many have you got? We had a nice day yesterday. Batman was on at the cinema in English so we saw that, then afterwards I bought 2 pairs of shoes and was able to collect my skirts at last. Retail therapy is definately a good for morale. I still feel really positive, don't know why but I just have sense that this is going to be it  . (I'll probably feel really stupid when I get a BFN!)

Fairywishes- You can either have clomid or injections for a medicated cycle. I had injections because I'd previously had 7 months of clomid which hadn't worked. I'm not sure how else they decide between the two....sorry. 

Emma x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Emma  

I've bought my Radley umbrella/m-i-l's Radley key-ring from the Radley shop at Street (well Tula shop anyway).  Like you I am always a little nervous about buying a fake via E-bay so only buy from stores.  DH bought me a lovely big brown Radley handbag for Christmas which I use pretty much every day.  M-i-l bought me the key ring for Christmas and the umbrella for my birthday, and she had already bought me a mirror last year when we got our dx (she's so lovely - and not because of the lovely presents).  I really wanted a new black handbag for a wedding we are going to in September, so I was really excited when I saw the perfect one yesterday.

Lovely to hear you had a good day yesterday and managed to see a movie in English (although t.b.h. Batman is not really my kind of thing).  Great that you managed to collect your skirts finally, and had some retail therapy too.  What is Columbia like for shopping?  

Really great to hear that you feel so positive about things - remember I felt really positive about our last tx, then thought it had failed, but obviously it hadn't after all.  I really, really hope that the positive feeling stays with you all the way to test day, and then you have the most fantastic reason to have been feeling so positive.   

I had a nice lie-in this morning & DH even brought me a cuppa in bed.  ^SMlove^  When I got up I was feeling really motivated to get cleaning, so I had a bit of a frenzy and cleaned better than I have in weeks.  Very therapeutic.  We've been to the in-laws for a lovely family meal this evening with some family friends who are visiting from Brazil.  It was quite relaxing and quite a contrast to the week we've had.

Well, I'm off to bed soon as I'm shattered. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend honey.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All
I hope that you had lovely weekends, it was certainly quiet on the thread. Well I got AF on Saturday morning, wasn't really surprised as I knew she was on her way. I feel kind of resigned to the IVF route now. I had a lovely weekend with my 2 uni friends up in leeds, it was just what the doctor ordered, we had so much fun


----------



## sprinkle

Morning everyone
Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Harriet - I'm so sorry AF had to appear for you.. I was feeling really   that she wasn't going to come.  Never mind, you stilll have time for TTC naturally before you start on IVF.  On a sunnier note - did you look into your holiday to the sunshine?!  

Fairy Wishes - hi hun, sorry I wasn't around to answer your question over the weekend. I think you got a good answer from Emma though!!    I had injections for the cycle that I'm on, the previous one was unmedicated so I'm not sure how they decide.

Harriet - you go girl!!! I love all the     energy you've got.  I totally believe this will be your cycle to get your BFP.  Was Batman a good movie? I'm with Julie on this one, not particularly excited about going to see it even though everyone has raved about it.  I am also glad you managed to pick up your skirts  

Julie - sorry I wasn't around to chat this weekend.  It sounded like you had a lovely weekend though.  Cup of tea in bed you lucky thing!!!  Are you back at work today?  

Clomidia - hope you had a fun weekend at home with your new dog. Did he like the cleaned out garage?! I'm sure he did!!  

Nicksy - hope you had a lovely weekend. How was the BBQ? I hope it didn't rain for you!  

Kat - looking forward to hearing all about your few days off with DH. How is your dad doing as well?  

Zuri, Sal, Twinkle, Nix, KP, Amanda... hope you all had lovely weekends

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Sprinkle - hi honey, hope you had a good weekend - unfortunately it did rain at the BBQ but we still had a great time.  How are you feeling today lovely?

Harriet - I am so sorry that AF showed her ugly face.  Like Sprinkle said, have fun TTC naturally whilst waiting for IVF!

Emma - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend and it is great to know that you are so positive that this cycle is going to work.  You go girl   

Julie - Hi honey, sorry that I missed you this weekend!  I was kinda busy with my BBQ and then cleaning up after it yesterday!

Fairy Wishes - Hi honey, I think you can either have clomid or the injections - we had the injections too.  I think it really depends on what the clinic thinks will work for you. 

Clomidia - Hi honey - how are you today?

Hi to everone else that I have missed  

Well only 5 more sleeps until my lovely holiday - I really can't wait to get away from this miserable weather! 

 Here I come!! Although I will miss you lot - I hope I will be able to catch up with all your news!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Good morning lovely ladies how are you all?

Emma - Hope you are feeling ok and relaxing xx
Clomidia - Hi lovely how are you?
Julie - Hope you had a good weekend x
Harriet - So so sorry AF turned up    
Sprinkle- Morning lovely lady how are you?

Well I feel much better for having a short break had a lovely few days with DH.  My dad is pretty much the same but they have let him come home to rest as he is not getting much in hospital!  Got one busy week planned this week we have 2 weddings, one on Thurs and one on Sat so I went and bought a lovely dress, bag and shoes (spoilt myself a little)  

Love Kat xxx


----------



## TICKLE0110

Hi everyone, I am completely new to this and wondered if anyone could help.

I have had IUI and was implanted 2 weeks ago today.  I did a test this morning which was negative but I have got this really strange taste in my mouth which people tell me is an early symptom.

Is this a good sign, am I overimagining or is it just a side effect to the meds?

Any help would be appreciated - sorry if I have put this in the wrong place!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Tickle, 

Welcome to the thread honey!

When did the clinic tell you to test - sometimes you can test a little early and get a false negative if there is not enough HCG in your body.  

I have never got a funny taste in my mouth from the meds and I am not sure if it is a symptom of them. 

Nic
xx


----------



## TICKLE0110

Hi thanks for coming back to me. They said to test today.  With my first pregnancy a test didn't show a positive for a week.  I've just put all my eggs in one basket (parden the pun) and its been so hard to wait for today - I just want to know whats going on so I can move on.  God I sound like such a nutter.  I am clinging to every little symptom which could mean I'm pregnant.  AF hasn't arrived yet which can only be a good thing


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Tickle - I have read before that you can have symptoms of funny tastes in your mouth almost like mercury!!
Welcome to this thread and i do   for a BPF for you


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - how are you lovely


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat, I am great thanks honey - I am so glad that you had a lovely few days away - Its lovely to relax isn't it??

Tickle - I would try another test tomorrow hun - have you been taking cyclogest?

xx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry its taken me so long to reply, there doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day at the moment.  Work is so busy at the moment and the days i am off at the weekend i just seem to be spending all my time doing house work and chures. Shucks!!!  Who'd be a women hey!! 

I can't believe how many entrys have been put on here since i was last here, you girls really do chat.  Think the last time i posted we were on Part 196.

Anyway i'm sorry girls, i'm a little out of sink as to what you've all been upto and how things are going, but lots of love and baby dust to you all.  I promise i'll try and log on each day to keep up with everyone.

Lots of love x x x x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Babysoon,

Lovely to hear from you - sorry that it is such a nightmare for you to catch up with everyone - I know we are right little chatterboxes aren't we?



Anyway hun, how are you doing - did you say that you had started the IUI yet?

xx


----------



## TICKLE0110

Nicksy - thanks for the advice.  I am taking cyclogest - does that make any difference?  Wished I'd started posting on here alot earlier now rather than sitting at home stewing alone!


----------



## Nicksy

Tickle - The only thing I found with taking cyclogest is that it delayed my period, but I don't think this is the case for everybody.  
I know its great to post on here as there is always someone to help you out or even get you through a bit of a tough time.  

Stick around and let us know how you get on - you mentioned that in your last pregnancy, a test didn't show until a week later - this could be the same this time. Have you got any other symptoms?

xx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Nicksy

Its not a nightmare honey, its really lovely to see how much you girls really are there for each other and totally understand what each is going through.  Although we all have our lifetime friends who we have probably know for years, nobody seems to understand like you girls on FF.  

All of my friends know i'm having trouble concieving but honest to god its like a taboo subject that must never be brought up!!  Sometimes its good to have a good old gas and get stuff off your chest, but i've found lately that if i so much as bring up the subject its all very quickly dismissed.  My DH has said that some people might feel uncomfortable and don't know what to say but its pathetic, if they were having their kidney stones out or something would they not want to talk about their treatment, so whats the difference in me talking about my treatment.    

Oh rant, rant, rant!!!  Sorry love just had a gut fall of my friends over the weekend.  We were at a BBQ at the weekend and i had friends on one side doing there upmost to avoid the taboo subject being brough up and friends on the other hand moaning about how motherhood is not all thats its cracked up to be and just generally moaning about being a mum!!  Can you believe it!!!  Arghhhhh!!!!!!!    

Wow i've had a right old moan in this entry havent I, think you only asked whether i'd started my IUI yet. LOL!!!  I'm just about to start IUI mate.  i had my little chat a couple of weeks ago and i was told to ring up the hospital when i came on.  I'd kinda had my fingers crossed that by some miricale that i would fall preggie this month before starting IUI, but low and behold as regular as clock work i got my AF yesterday, so its IUI here we come.  Got to go for a scan on Thursday to make sure my ovies aren't over stimmulated from the clomid and pick up my meds and then i guess i'll be basted within a fortnight.  I was really apprehensive about the whole thing but i'm really rearing to go now!!! Bring it on!!

WOW haven't i waffled on, thats waht happens you see if you don't come on here on a regular basis, when you finally do, you go into waffle overload trying to get everying off your chest.

How you doing Nicksy? Did you have a good weekend x x x x x


----------



## Kathryne

Babysoon - I know exactly how you feel that why I think this place is a little saving grace  
Hey we could be going throug treatment the same time we will go loopy loo together


----------



## Nicksy

I am glad that you are getting started Babysoon - its not nearly as bad as you think its going to be!

I had a BBQ on Saturday at my house too.  My DH's niece and my SIL were comparing pregnancies and how they were feeling blah, blah, blah!! Then I could hear my MIL and my Mum talking about it (My Mum knows what treatment I have had and what I am doing next but my MIL doesn't because DH doesn't really want to tell her).  I felt really sorry for my Mum though as she obviously didn't know how much she could say and they were trying to do it without me hearing.  Anyways you get the picture  

I definitely know what you mean about it being a taboo subject - to be honest I don't want people pitying me.  I know further up this thread Harriet came up with a great list of excuses as to why we weren't pregnant.  They were so funny   I really should try them out soon!

So I know wxactly how you feel honey and that is why its nice to come on here and let off a bit of steam  

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Kat - I missed your post  

When does your treatment start honey?

xx


----------



## DENNISBRYCE

Hello Ladies mind if I join you?

I had my first IUI on August 8th and it was a BFN. It would be nice to talk to ladies who know what I am going through. Anyone had any luck with there second cycle?

Lots of luck ladies


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dennisbryce - Sorry to hear about your IUI result but Im sure it will be your turn next time lovely


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls

*Nicksy* - Arghh Nicksy, your poor Mum, bet she couldn't get away quick enough. I know what you mean though about the old MIL. My MIL isn't to bad, but don't really feel that comfortable talking to her. No matter what, nobody compares to your own Mum. My Mum passed away 3 years ago but crazy as it seems i still talk to her and she always seems to know what to say back. Don't worry girls i'm not losing the plot, but it works for me so enough said. Nicksy, i'll go back over the past threads and look for Harriots excuses for not getting preggie, sounds fun!!! x  

Kathryne - Hi Kathryne, hopefully yeah we may be going the same time. What day are you on and when you hoping to start. I've been practicing drawing up water with my practice syringe and i'm a dab hand at injecting into melons and oranges!!!! Looking forward to getting going and even more so now ive got someone to go loopy with x x x  

Cheerio


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Dennisbryce - welcome honey.  Unfortunately IUI didn't work a 2nd time for me but I know it worked 2nd time for Kittenpaws who always pops onto this thread every now and again so it can definitely work - have you got unexplained infertility?

Babysoon - I'm sorry about your Mum but I know exactly what you mean about talking to relatives that have passed away - I seem to be doing an awful lot of that lately and I am sure that they have something special planned for us - I sound   now!!  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies
good afternoon!
just got back from my PCO dietician/doctor. She was very happy with me, so phewwwww

Nicksy - glad you managed to still have an amazing time at the BBQ despite the rain! I love BBQs and we havent had a single one yet this year, how awful is that  

Kat - glad you and DH had a great time on your time off. It's so good to have some love and laughter as we go through all this. Hope you're letting your dad get some rest  

Tickle - hi hun, welcome to the thread. Hmmm, could you call your clinic to arrange for a blood test? I think the results would be pretty accurate, and would show a BFP before a urine test would. FIngers crossed for you!!!   

xxx

Babysoon - hello you, we missed you on here. Harriet's excuses were fabulous and had as all laughing on here. I'm laughing about you injecting the melons and oranges, brilliant   

Dennisbryce - hi welcome to the thread. Sorry about your BFN. I'm nearly half way through my 2nd cycle although not feeling too positive about it.  Hope you're feeling ok, you know what they say... third time lucky


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls

Dennisbryce - Welcome to our thread.  If its someone to talk to your looking for, your in the right place.  FF is great.  Everyone one here is lovely and friendly and totally understands what your going through.  Sorry to hear your first attempt never worked out, are you planning a second treatment next month?

Nicksy - Yep, its a definate, think your as nuts as me my lovely x x x  Forgot to ask last time when does your next treatment start?

Zuri - Hi There, good to hear you had a nice weekend.  There's nothing worse than a drunk DH when your plain cold sober, so yo made the right choice.  What time of day did you take your Clomid?  If your on it next month try taking it before you go to bed that way you sleep through any side effects.  Think i'll be getting basted sometime next week aswell so we can do our nail biting 2WW together. x x x


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle - hey you - glad that dietician is happy with you - she should be after all the lovely healthy food that you eat!! 

Zuri - Sounds like you had a great weekend - I don't blame you for joining your DH - hope your basting takes place and all goes great!

Babysoon - I have my next appointment at Chester on the 12th September to discuss IVF with Eggshare - I know it sounds weird but I really can't wait!!  

xx


----------



## Babysoon!!

*Nicksy * - That's the spirit Nicksy, bring it on!!! Not long to go to your appointiment and it don't sound weird mate, it sounds like your fired up and rearing to go. A PMA, good girl!!! x x x I notice from your signature that you've only done 2 IUI's can i be nosy and ask why? I thought we all got 3 goes on the IUI?

*Sprinkle * - Hi Sprinkle, long time no speak. How you doing? I read your treatment diary this morning and found it really helpfull, thanks mate. Good to hear the special diet is going okay, did you check out Foresight?

Cheerio Girls x x x x


----------



## Nicksy

Babysoon - we are paying for treatment as DH has a son from previous marriage - therefore we are not entitled to NHS treatment  

I just decided that I didn't think IUI would work for us - we were going to have another go but at £800 a time with all the drugs, and after coming on here and talking to Leicesterlou who did the IVF E/S and got a BFP might I add, we thought that with the increased chance and it only costing £200 more, we might aswell go down that route. 

Do you get your treatment paid for hun?

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri,

Hope you are ok hun!

Yes in this country you can do IVF alongside sharing your eggs - so basically whatever eggs you get, you give half to a recepient (who for whatever reason cannot produce her own eggs or eggs that are not good enough quality). My Doctor explained in my clinic that the recepient pays for my treatment which would be around £4000 and I pay for hers which is just the equivelent of a frozen embryo transfer (ie £1000). I do know however, that some clinics do not charge anything and others that you just have to pay for your drugs. I think Leicesterlou (who got a BFP from it) only paid around £250.00. How I saw it was its not much more expensive than IUI and the chances of it working raise from around 10-15% to around 25-35% obviously depending on what issues you have and your age etc.

I wanted to get off the IUI treadmill to be honest and I hope I don't offend any of the other lovely ladies on here, but I just found the ups and downs a little bit too much to bear. I know that I will probably go through the same ups and downs but I know that we are doing everything that we possibly can to increase our chances.

Here is a link to a bit more information on Eggshare:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

I hope that helps hun and I hope nobody minds me posting this!

xx


----------



## Nicksy

No Zuri - not doing it yet.  I have been for my initial consultation and my next appt is on the 12th Sept where I presume they will give me some idea of when I can get started  

We had a good think about the egg sharing side of it but decided to go ahead! 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet – So sorry to hear your AF showed up on Saturday, but lovely to hear you had a fab weekend away.

Sprinkle – No need to apologise for not being around at the weekend honey – this thread has always been quiet at the weekends.  I only work a Mon/Tues so just had last Mon off and was back at work on the Tues.  I went in today, as I’m only there for 3 weeks, before I have 4 weeks off to settle DD into school (she’s only doing part time till Christmas).

Nicksy – So glad that the pants weather didn’t ruin your bbq.  No wonder you are excited about your holiday – I would be jumping up and down with excitement at the thought of getting away from the rain.  Big ((((((hugs)))))) for having to over-hear the baby conversation at your bbq – it’s so hard isn’t it. I certainly wasn’t offended by your comment about the IUI “treadmill” – I couldn’t agree more – the last 8 months have been immensely hard and part of me is glad it’s all over.  I am totally in awe of you and Lou for doing e/s – it helps ladies like me with shrivelled up ageing eggs to have their dream families.  I wonder if Lou will find out if her recipient got a BFP?  Wouldn’t that be fab. Love the picture of the seagulls – the one on r.h.s is just like me (ok, the knobbly knees are very similar as well ).

Kat – Hello honey.  My weekend wasn’t too bad – bit up and down.  Lovely to hear that your long weekend has made you feel much better.  Glad to hear that the retail therapy helped too.  I hope your Dad managed to get lots of rest – I bet he felt better for just being at home with his lovely family.  Love the picture of the seagulls – just like me.

Tickle0110 – Welcome to the thread.  When I was pg with DD (and again this time before my m/c) I had funny metallic taste in my mouth to start with.  In fact it was one of the things that made me suspect I was pg.  I really hope that your AF stays away, and when you re-test again you have some lovely news to celebrate.

Babysoon – Sorry – we are a right lot of chatterboxes aren’t we. It has been a busy couple of weeks though with lots happening for us all.  Sorry to hear that some of your friends are being very supportive – I have to say that I think that’s probably the case for lots of us.  I have some friends who are really happy to talk and support us, and others that seem to clam up when it’s mentioned.

DennisBryce – Welcome to the thread honey.  So sorry to hear that your first IUI didn’t work, but please keep trying.  There is living, breathing proof (well cyber proof) that it does work.  Be kind to yourself.

Zuri – Glad you survived your weekend honey.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies who didn't get to post today.  

Well, not a great day at work for me – shed a few tears a few times.  The “lady” I share my office with decided to strike up a conversation with one of the guys about how marvellous it must be having his wife about to give birth any day.   - insensitive cow!!!!  I had to walk out.  I’m wondering how long the hormones/emotions will keep bothering me?  Just wish I could switch off from it for a bit – it’s like it’s all I can think of.

Anyway, this was meant to be a brief post (), as I’ve lots of ironing to do.

Catch up again tomorrow evening.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

evening all  

Nicksy - you're appointment will soon be here, by the time you get back from your holiday you wont have too long to wait. So excited for you that you can start on the next stage of your journey.  

Babysoon - glad you like the diary, I was really into it in the beginning, but as im convinced my IUI has been unsuccessful, I'm finding it increasingly difficult to write in it. I don't want to pour in negative thoughts for everyone as I don't want to bring everyone else down. Does that make sense?!  

Zuri - I'm following a special diet to help control my PCO. It's not for losing weight as I'm not overweight, but its going to help regulate my cycles. I've had scans so I know where I'm at - but I havent actually had a period for about 9 weeks (I've lost count!!)  We also chose to go private for our tx. I've always been fortunate enough to have private healthcare so we just automatically went on to do this privately too.

Julie - what an awful and insensitive woman at work with you. Hmmm, I'd chase her around with one of these next time she is so thoughless    Big    for being so wonderful and not listening to her, I admire you for walking out on her.    Give yourself some time, time heals all things. xxx

Emma - how you doing on your 2ww? I need to hear your    thoughts to get me re-focused.  I'm feeling like my AF is going to start in the next few days. Just not convinced this has worked at all. I need you to get the BFP for the 2 of us!!  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening to all the girls

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Well ive finished my injections had last menopur this morning. Injected pregnol at 8.30 this evening nurse doubled the dose this time (1000UI) to try and improve my progestrone level.

Booked in for basting at 9.30 wednesday morning, so fingers crossed

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle


----------



## sprinkle

Good luck Twinkle    
Hope you're feeling good and ready for your IUI. How are your follies?!  

Zuri - This whole PCO thing is just irritating, I ovulate, and before June 12th I did have my AF as normal, between 4-6.5 weeks were my avg cycle lenghts. Its all just gone a bit caput since then. Aaaahhh, I just have to be patient and my time will come.  My first cycle was natural, and this cycle I was injecting puregon (into my tummy as well). 
If AF doesnt appear, I can go for a blood test on 26th, otherwise urine test 2 days later.  Whats so annoying is that my AF never comes when its supposed to, its always late - but after the IUI it will come completely on time. It did this in June as well. Must be something to do with the pregnly I think?  

Nite nite
xxx


----------



## emma.b

Hi this is for everyone on the 2ww, especially for Sprinkle. We can do this  ​
























[fly]           ​[/fly]


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all..
I think my 2ww is about to come to an end 1 week early.  I have had all the same AF cramps as last time.  I just can't understand why my cycles are completely long and winded, except when I do the IUI. I'm always waiting and waiting for AF to come, but now I can't even make the 2 weeks.  Anyway, it is what it is.

Emma - Thank you for your lovely dance last night. I'm counting on you to get the BFP girl!!!    

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

I can't seem to keep up with you all these days  


Sprinkle: Have just read your diary and I wanted to send you lots and lots of      . You never know you might be wrong and it could be implantation pains after all

Twinkle: Good luck with the basting on Wednesday, another one who will be on the 2WW soon!

Julie: Glad to hear that your weekend wasn't too bad but annoyed about that woman in your office - people can be so insensitive! You should take some headphones in so you don't have to walk out in the future!!

Nicksy: I think its a wonderful thing that you are doing with the egg share I would do it too if it wasn't for my high FSH levels. If I don't get pg naturally we are aiming to start IVF on around early Oct, I really hope that we can go through it together hun! The first thing i have to do is take the OCP as crazy as that sounds!

Helloooo to everyone else and welcome to the newbies lets hope we get some BFPs soon!


----------



## Babysoon!!

Morning Girls

How we all doing?  

*Zuri * - Hi Zuri, yep were more than likely be on our 2WW at the same time so we can both go gar-gar together. Lots of movies and distraction me thinks to take our mind off it. I'm also overweight and have a BMI of 31. Last time i went the hospital the Nurse told me that when you get to the IVF stage they like your BMI to be 29 or below, but not to sure if this is the case for everyone. Either way i'm also trying to lose weight, but not so easy especially as i'm a big comfort eater.

*Nicksy* - Its so so unfair that you have to pay for your treatment.   The NHS is really pants sometimes!! I don't blame you for going straigth to IVF if i was in your shoes i think i'd do the same. I also think your an absolute star for doing the e/s, people like you are making dreams come true.   

*Julie* - Arghhh you poor thing, what a horrible women, can't you go spit in her tea or something (Only joking!!!!) Keep your chin up my love, your time will come and when it does you'll be able to march into work and scream it all over the place. Sending lots of baby dust your way x  

*Sprinkle * - It makes sense what you say about your diary but its good to get things off your chest, whether they are negative or positive. If your feeling down were all here for you and best you let us know so we can try and cheer you up.   I'll keep my finger crossed for you and hope your only showing implantation symtoms    

*Twinkle* - Good look with the basting, hope everything runs smoothly. Let us know how you get on. 

To all you other girls hope your having a good day. Lots of     your way

Cheerio

Babysoon x x x


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls. 

Firstly thanks for all your kind words about me doing egg share.  I didn't really think about it like that at all.  I just thought that if I was doing it I might as well give some of my eggs away (I don't need them all  ) and we could save a bit of money in the process.  Unfortunately we are not in a position to be able to pay £4000 for something that ultimately has more chance of failing than succeeding.  I must stop being negative and start with the PMA    Yeah come on  

Babysoon - Morning honey - I know it is a bit unfair about the NHS funding - I was going to write to my MP but decided that it would be a waste of time   How are you anyway this morning?

Sprinkle - Now girlie, sending lots of    to you and plenty of    vibes also.  Lets   that it is implantation pains!! Lots of love to you honey!

Zuri - Morning honey - how are you today - is the clomid agreeing with you?

Harriet - Hi hon, yeah lets hope we go through IVF together - that would be great!  

Twinkle - Good luck with the basting honey - woohoo, soon you will be PUPO!!

Julie - Hello sweetie, I am so sorry about the insensitive person at work - what is wrong with people grrrr  

Emma - Hi honey, I love your little 2ww dance - hope you are feeling ok!

Bye for now everyone

Nic
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope you are all ok  

Emma - Hope you are feeling ok today lovely not too much longer now   
Sprinkle - Like Nicksy said your pains could well be implantation pains take it easy and rest    
Nicksy - Only 4 more sleeps til your hols   I bet you cant wait x  I was going to do ES.  We did all the tests etc and then found out my FSH levels were a little too high so I was unable to go through with it.  Its a good thing that you are going lovely xx
Twinkle - All the very best for tomorrow I will be thinking of you at 09.30  
Zuri - Hope you are ok on your last day of clomid lovely.
Harriet - Hi lovely how are you today  

And a BIG hello to everyone, Babysoon, Julie, Lou etc

Well I am ok today just have to sit and wait for AF to show up to ring the clinic hopefully she will arrive around the 6th Sept - so not too long to wait

Lots of love Kat


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat my lovely - how are you today? Come on and hurry up your AF so that you can get on with the treatment!

It is very quiet on here today - where is everyone  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I know it is a little quiet!  Have you done all your packing yet?

We are off to Cheltenham this weekend for a wedding - I love a good wedding


----------



## Nicksy

Arrh yeah, I love a good wedding too! Have you sorted out what you are wearing yet?

I haven't done my packing yet - we always seem to be last minute.  I have just ordered my euros so will go and pick them up tomorrow and get a few last minute bits - I really can't wait to get away from this miserable weather - it never seems to stop raining and it is freezing today! 

xx


----------



## emma.b

Hi Guys

The first half of the 2ww is nearly over. It's gone quite quickly so far. Looking forward to going home and thinking about my new job has helped to take my mind off things. I am a bit anxious about tomorrow because the last two cycles the pains started day 8. My Dh thinks they were a sign that something was trying to happen. I guess he could be right as it was around implantation time and my Af didn't arrive til day 31. A little bit of doubt is creeping in, wish I could keep up the PMA 

Sprinkle-   It's implantation pains  . You ARE going to be my   partner this month or else   

Julie- All that Radley! I am jealous. Baby talk is going to be unavoidable in my job, not looking forward to it! Hope you are having a nicer day today.

Kathryne- Glad you enjoyed your weekend. Hope your Dad is continuing to do well.  I too love a good wedding, especially as it's an excuse to buy a new outfit!

Harriet- Sorry to hear the   arrived.

Twinkle- Good luck for tomorrow.

Dennisbryce- Glad you decided to join us. Sorry to hear your first IUI was unsuccessful. Good luck with the next one.

Babysoon- 

Clomidia- How's the dog settling in?

Zuri- Sounds like you had a good weekend. Last day of clomid....yippee! Are you having the dildo cam??

Nicksy- I am not looking forward to coming home to the cold wet weather, bet you can't wait to escape.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Emma x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Emma - I am sure you will be fine and in just over a week you will be celebrating your BPF  
Nicksy - I have bought a lovely new dress and of course new shoes and bag


----------



## emma.b

Thanks Kathryne xx


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness thank you for all your   and    and   
I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today, and it doesn't help that DH is going away on business tomorrow until Monday.  We wont be able to do the next cycle for an IUI as we booked to go away from the 31st.  As much as I wish and   these are implantation pains, I absolutely know that they're not. 

Kat - I absolutely love a good wedding too, what is your dress like? And the new bag?  

Emma - don't you stop being    now, you are absolutely and definitely getting your BFP this cycle!!! Stay focused!!!  

Nicksy - thank you for your cutest msg. It totally made me smile,   thank you.  How exciting your holiday is so soon!! Have you got lots of summery beachy outfits ready? Hope you have the most amazing time!

Julie, Harriet, Twinkle, Dennisbryce, Zuri, Sal, CLomidia, Babysoon... big    to all of you.

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls,

Nicksy - I'm fine thanks honey, looking forward to the Bank Holiday.  Were you off to on your holiday, anywhere nice?

Kathryne - Hope you get your AF soon so you can get going with treatment.  Fingers crossed its the last one you'll see for a while, well 9 months at least!!

Emma B -        Put that doubt to the back of your head, your going to get a BFP!!!!  Let us know how your Day 8 goes.

Dennisbryce - I've just read your last diary and I'm so glad you've joined this thread.  Your second IUI is going to be the one!!     

Harriot - Sorry to hear your AF arrived, lots of hugs coming your way   

Sprinkle - Sorry to hear that you think your getting AF pains, hang in there girlfriend were all praying for you x

Julie, Twinkle, Zuri, Sal, Clomidia and anyone else out there, big hello

Cheerio

Babysoon x x x


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle-   It's not over til it's over. The pains could be good or bad at this stage. I am wishing as hard as I can for you that they are a sign of implantation . I'm not feeling great today either, feel like I could curl up in bed and go to sleep. I understand how you are feeling about your Dh going away. Mine went away yesterday and is back tomorrow. I seem to focus more on the treatment when I'm on my own. 

Babysoon- Thanks for the   vibes. I'm hoping tomorrow is ok. I just want this cycle to be different to the last two to restore my hope. Going onto IVf is a scary prospect.

Emma x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Twinkle – Lots of luck for tomorrow honey.  Tomorrow you’ll be PUPO.

Harriet – Thanks honey, but it was ok.  I’m used to her not showing a grain of sensitivity.  She was better today thank goodness.

Sprinkle – I really hope you are wrong my lovely. 

Nicksy – Hello my lovely.  Any spare room in your luggage .  Really fancying some sunshine myself.

Babysoon – Thanks honey.

Kat – Hello my lovely.  Wondering how your Dad is today?

Emma – Glad that’s nearly the first week done for you and you’ve not gone  yet.  Hope that your anxieties about tomorrow are unfounded.  Ah, Radley envy eh?  Apart from my first bag (which DH bought me for Christmas),  I’ve had all my bits as gifts and mostly from Outlet Villages.  If my numbers came up on the lottery I think it’s fair to say that a good chunk of the money would be spent on Radleys though. .

Well I had a slightly better day at work – no insensitive comments thank goodness.  Just glad that’s my working week done & only 2 more weeks to go before I get a month off to get DD settled into school.  Saying that, it’s going to be weird being totally at home for that long.

Hopefully I will catch up a bit more tomorrow.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening to all you girls

Thanks girls for all your positive thoughts 

Sprinkle - please think positive, you kept me going through my last 2ww. Sending you lots of          

Have mixed feelings about basting tomorrow, i will only be on day 12, so have a feeling it may still be early   Usually when i do OPT i dont test positive till about day 17-18.

Twinkle


----------



## DENNISBRYCE

Thank you for all your support and encouragement. DH and I have decided to go for it. I have to tell you it is all your support that helped us decide to go for it. I am going to think positive and do everything I can to make sure this works. We did a test today and it was negative. I am pretty sure this round is over. I have the cramping and AF is definately here. Please continue to keep us in your prayers and thoughts.
Thank you for your worm welcome to this board. I look forward to talking to you through this new round of treatment.

Crystal


----------



## emma.b

Crystal- I'm so pleased you have decided to give the IUI another go. My Dr says it is usually the second time that works, so fingers crossed for you. I'm glad you decided to join us. The girls on here are fab. I certainly couldn't cope without them.  

Twinkle- Good luck for tomorrow xx

Julie- Outlet villages are great. I can't wait to go to Street. Looking forward to having my own wages, I'm sure they'll stretch to a small Radley bag


----------



## Nicksy

Good Morning girlies, 

Emma - Alreadt half way through your 2WW, gosh that seems to have gone quickly - I bet it hasn't for you though honey!  Sending big   to you x

Dennisbryce - Glad you are having another go at treatment, as Emma said stick around - everyone is very supportive on here!

Twinkle - Hi honey, how are you? I always felt like that about basting, that they were doing it at the wrong time - have you had a trigger shot?  

Julie - Glad you had a better day at work honey, yeah there is plenty of room in my case (I just won't take as many pairs of shoes)  

Sprinkle - Hiya honey - how are you this morning?  Sending lots of love to you x

Babysoon - Morning hun, you ok? I am off to Fuerteventura on Saturday - can't wait!!

Hi to Kat, Harriet, Sal, Clomidia and anyone else I have missed  

Well my AF arrived this morning and even though I feel absolutely lousy, I am actually quite made up to see it for a change as at least it will nearly be over for my hols!  Not sure what is going on with my cycles to be honest - I have always been really regular but last month my cycle was 28 days and this month it is 25 days  

Anyway lots of love to you all  

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies how are we all today?

Emma - How are you today hope you are relaxing and taking it easy xx
Nicksy - Only 3 more sleeps    
Julie - Hope you are ok.  My dad is pretty much the same not too good really he has got another x-ray booked in for Fri to see how his lungs are so hopefully we will know more then.
Twinkle - how are you lovely?
Babysoon -Hi what you up to today?

An hi to everyone else Harriet, Sal Clomidia etc

Well this is my last day in work until next Tuesday YYYYIIIPPPEEE, I cant wait.  After I finish work today I'm off home to give the house a good old clean (DH really does think I have OCD!) I am always cleaning and making sure  things are in the right place but as we have a busy weekend I will rest better if I know my house is lovely and clean, sad I know!

Sprinkle - My dress I think is lovely, totally different to what i would normally go for,  Sounds horrible but its called Khaki in colour and its got silver and bronze sequins on it. I'm probably not describing the dress too well but its lovely then I have pewter colour shoes and bag hopefully it will all look ok.

We have a family wedding party to go to tomorrow evening then travelling to Cheltenham Friday for another wedding Saturday, come home Sunday for our neighbours house warming party!!! What a weekend I will hopefully be sleeping Monday    

Lots of love Kat


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning my lovelies

Just a quick one before I go to collect DD from nursery.  

Zuri - Glad to hear you've finished your clomid.  LOL at your DH liking your being on it. .  

Nicksy - Good that your AF has decided to visit before your holiday so you don't have it while you are away.  Thank you for making space in your suitcase, but I'm not sure it'll be big enough for DD and me (I just couldn't leave her behind).  Have you started packing yet?

Kat - Oh what a lovely long weekend - I'm back to work on Mon (holiday resorts obviously don't take any notice of Bank Holidays).  I think the forecast is good for this weekend, so hopefully the wedding weather will be great.  Your dress sounds lovely.  I chose something quite different for me, for the wedding we are going to in September.  I probably won't describe this well - it's an ivory and black patterned silk dress, just below the knees, black solid band at the bottom/top and black straps and I've bought an ivory silk mix shrug to go with it.  Quite glam for me, but I really wanted it when I saw it.  Hope your Dad's x-ray goes well.

Emma - It's lovely having your own wages and being able to justify the odd Radly bag now and again.  .  How are you feeling today my lovely?

Sprinkle - Wondering how you are today my lovely?

Twinkle - Hope it's going ok today?

DennisBryce - Good luck for everything.

Oh, I must be off or I'm going to be late to get DD.

Catch up again later,
love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello girls 

Thank you Julie, Zuri, Kathryne Nicksy and Emma.b 

Well i think basting went well, had a different nurse this time (mine on holiday) she never really said much, talked about ******** the whole time - think this was to try and relax me.

DH sample was 68 million

Just sat relaxin on the bed while DH has taken nephews out shopping for a while, piece and quiet will soon be over

How are you all

Twinkle


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Twinkle - I am really glad everything went well, pop your feet up and watch a nice movie


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well.....just popping by to say hi....its difficult to catch up with you all these days with so much chatting going on  

Crystal - just wanted to say welcome & let you know that the second time at IUI for DH & I worked a treat - we got your twin BFP....fingers crossed for you  

Twinkle - good luck for the 2ww - you are now PUPO so take it easy.

Julie - hi - hope you enjoy the rest of your day.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today  

Kat - sounds like you have a busy weekend planned - have a nice time.

Nicksy, Sprinkle, Zuri, Babysoon & everyone else - hi - hope you are all ok...not long until the lovely long weekend now!

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## emma.b

Twinkle- PUPO Glad it went ok this morning. Your DH's count was good. Take it easy. Good luck for the next two weeks x

Kathryne- Enjoy your days off.

Nicksy- Glad your AF will be out of the way before your hols. Not long now!

Julie- I'm feeling ok at the moment but only got up an hour ago. Definately had a few twinges last night. Hoping for a pain free day today. How are you doing?

Sprinkle- I hope your pains have eased off.

Amanda- 

Emma x


----------



## amandalofi

Emma - hi - hope your 2ww is going ok too    

x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pretty quiet today ladies - got DD, had lunch, mowed the lawns and got some gardening done and thought I'd check and see how many pages you'd filled.  

Amanda - Hello honey.  Lovely to hear from you.  I'm really up and down at the moment.  I've had a couple of chuckles over things, but then I've had really sad moments too.  I've been thinking lots recently about my other m/c's - I would have been mum to an 8 y.o, 2 x 4 y.o's and be pg again (although I would have stopped after the twins).  I know it's not good to dwell on such things, but it's been playing on my mind.  Hope you are feeling good & the vomit comet hasn't visited recently.  

Emma - I'm so  - I keep forgetting the time difference.  Hope you have a lovely day.

Twinkle - Feet up then my lovely - let your DH run around after the nephews.  My Consultant spent most of my last IUI talking to DH about the Chinook Mark 3 reversion project (YAWN!).  Like you say, I think it's more about covering any awkwardness (t.b.h. I would prefer that to them talking about other things).  Take care PUPO lady.

I wonder how Sprinkle is today?  Keep wondering how Zarzar is as well (one of the lovely ladies that used to post all the time, but is taking some time out?).  Think it's later this week that Lou is back?

OMG - I'm so glad I got the lawns done - just looked out through the conservatory and the sky is evil black.  Don't think I'll be entertaining my friend and her little ones in the garden tomorrow after all.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon everyone

What a day Im having dont think I can see my desk     there are so many files.

Julie - Your dress for the wedding you are going to sounds fab.  You were really kucky getting the lawns done its been awful weather here all day!!

Emma - Hope you are ok and taking it easy lovely

Amanada - Hi lovely hope you are ok x

Off to get all this work done before I finish at 5pm

Lots of love Kat x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Pop the bin beside your desk and accidently knock them in. .  Only and hour and a half left and then you are away honey.  I think your Welsh wet weather has made it to Wiltshire. I wanna know who stole our Summer this year       .
Julie
X


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Sounds like a plan!! I am just about to position the bin and oops!! in they go      
I know the weather is awful I got drenched lunch time! I am hoping the weather will be better for the weekend but I dont hold out much hope.


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies
just come in from work and seen all the chatting going on!! Wish I'd been home to join in  

Twinkle - PUPO!! Glad it went well today. Keep those feet up and get us IUIers a BFP please  

Emma - hi hun. how are you today? Hope you don't get any twinges today and you get the BFP for the 2 of us. I'm counting on you!!!    

Nicksy - not long to go until you go away now, you lucky thing.  Just make sure you send us back some sunshine please pretty please.  I'm so glad your AF knew to come early so you had an AF-free holiday   We're going to miss you on here for 2 weeks!!  

Julie - hi hun, you really had a productive day.  I hope the rain doesn't start on all your hard work.  The dress for the September wedding sounds fabulous, I'm sure you will look gorgeous!  Hope you have a really lovely afternoon and keep that smile on your face for us.

Kat - you poor thing being so busy.  I agree with Julie, sweep all the files in the bin when no one is looking, hehe    Your dress for the wedding also sounds gorgeous. You are all so glamorous!! I had completely forgotten it was a Bank Holiday Monday.  Hope you enjoy your jam-packed weekend.

Amanda - hello you. Hope you're well and getting the baby name thinking cap on!!  

I'm doing ok, AF hasn't arrived although I normally have a few days of cramps, then a break and then the spotting starts.  It's definitely expected in the next 24hrs.  I'm sad it hasn't worked but there are not going to be any tears I dont think. My time will come, and it will come soon.  DH and I both said to each other yesterday that maybe we should change clinics.  When you are paying so  much money for something it would be nice to have a happy friendly doctor... and I don't think much of mine. And I know it sounds bad, but I'm also feeling that I'm going to be embarrased to go back and have scans and do it all AGAIN.  I'm always in there happy and smiling and excited... and I come away with nothing.  I'm also wondering if my clinic have done enough tests. I had an HSG and a blood test - everything came away fine except the PCO.  But surely this 2nd IUI should have worked? DH has good SA and I'm 26 so my eggs should be good?!
Right, thats off my chest, I'm smiling and good I promise. You are all so great and supportive, thank you for all your hugs and support to me.

Big hugs and hellos to everyone else... Harriet, KP, Zarzar, Babysoon, Dennisbryce, Clomidia, Sal and anyone I missed xxxx

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle - Lovely to hear from you, I was worrying for you today.  Hope that you are wrong about your AF & I'd say go with your gut instinct ref the clinic.  I really think you have to be relaxed and happy there.  Saying that, I'm still  you won't need #3 anyway.  

Kat - Well now your work is in the bin perhaps you should go and put the kettle on. .  It's weird here - it's not rained yet but it's really dark and my head feels very heavy so I'm sure it's going to thunder.  Typical - I have yoga tonight and thunder is a little off-putting during the meditation.  I'm hoping the weather will be ok this weekend - although we haven't made any plans yet, if the weather is nice I'm hoping we are going to have a day out somewhere.


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - I agree with Julie you really have to be happy with your clinic and please dont give up hope yet I keep   for you lovely xxx

Julie - They say Sunday is going to be ok but hey the weatherman always gets it wrong!!!  Hope you enjoy yoga class tonight.  Wahtever you do hope you have a fab bank hols

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Kat and Julie.
The pro's to my clinic are that its really not very far away, but then it's only round the corner from Harley St and Wimpole St where there are so many more.
I'm also a little lazy and its always easy to stay where you are... hmmm  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - You are so right about the weathermen.  They have been totally wrong this year I think.  We end up staying in because the forecast isn't good and then it turns out ok, or go out and get soaked when it's supposed to be nice.  I'm kind of looking forward to yoga (haven't been in 3 weeks as it was 1/2 term, then our hols', then obviously wasn't up for it last week), but I'm worried I might get emotional.  Anyway, less than an hour for you to go now.  .

Sprinkle - It's lovely that you have a choice with them being close by - we only have 2 and they are each about an hour away.  I'd say don't even consider it yet .... because I'm  the next visit you'll make to a clinic is for your 7 week scan.        

I'd better go and get a quick snack (always have some toast or something about this time, as I can't eat after 5pm on yoga night).

Bye all - might be on later or tomorrow.
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- I'm sorry you are feeling as though it hasn't worked. I really hope you are wrong . It's important to have a doctor you have faith in. Fingers crossed you don't have to make that decision because in a week you will have your BFP. I had the same thoughts as you after my second IUI, why hasn't it worked? We've got eggs and sperm, clear tubes etc. But then I had to remind myself the chance is only 1 in 4. It was hard to make the decision to give it one last try and to be honest my heart wasn't in it at the start. I hope you don't have to have a third attempt but if  you do keep positive, as you say your time will come   .

Kathryne- Not long and you can put that pile of work behind you for a few days, unless it is already in the bin 

Julie- You've been a busy bee this morning. Enjoy your yoga class.

No pains to speak of, read my diary and realised the pains started day 7 last time, not 8 so I am past the milestone without even knowing it  Please let this be it


----------



## sprinkle

Emma - thank you for your words!! I'm wishing its the case that I wont need a 3rd IUI but I think the probability is very very low. Anyway this whole thing is a long wait.  I'm feeling so so     for you, you are going to get your BFP!!!!!! Congratulations for making it past the milestone, that really is good news!!!! I also made it pass my milestone for my horrific pains, but last time my spotting started day 8 - so I have to make it past that.  Are you looking forward to coming home? Did you mention that you'd be living with your mum until your DH comes home? My memory is failing me, must be old age and all my grey hairs  

Julie - thank you for all your advice.  Have a yummy snack, I just had a strawberry yoghurt, mmmmm. Enjoy yoga and hope we catch up tonight!  My DH is going away so I'm going to be home with my computer!!!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I have been researching buying my IVF drugs on the internet today - the price really varies but roughly speaking i am going to have to pay about 800 pounds - blimey its expensive!

Sprinkle: I really hope that you are wrong about AF being on her way but if you are not i completley understand why you want to change clinics. We are actually on our 3rd! We first went to essex and herts and hated the consultant, we then moved to the LWC in harley street they were much better but we made the descision to go straight to IVF at the lister mainly because they have excellent success rates and also because IUI is still a lot of money and not that successful.  I hope that this helps

Emma: I too have a good feeling for this cycle for you -I am really hoping that its your turn for a BFP

Julie: Hope you enjoy yoga tonight, I went last night and it always makes me feel so much better

Twinkle: Congrats on being PUPO!

Kat: Where are you with your treatment hun?


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- Thanks for the  . I really hope you are right. Are you day 8 today or 9? I counted basting as day 1. Hopefully you won't get the spotting this time . I am looking forward to going home. I'll be sad to leave DH here. I won't see him then til xmas. Yes I am going to live with my Mum and step-dad until we exchange contracts on the house. Still waiting for our mortgage offer . My Mum now has broadband so I'll be able to keep up. I can't remember seeing a computer in my new office which is a worry 

Harriet- Hi how are you? When will you start your IVF?


----------



## sprinkle

Emma - I count day 1 as the day after basting... I think, I'm suddenly not sure!!! I just know that on IUI 1 I was basted Sat morn, the following Sat were my horrific pains, spotting started on the Sunday as I boarded the plane, then AF arrived on the Weds I think.  That is a long time to be apart from your DH, but you'll have a pregnancy to keep you busy       When are you due to exchange contracts on your house?! I am very glad you will have broadband now as I missed you when you went Awol last time you were over and waiting to hear about your IUI.  What is your new job by the way? Are you excited to start?

Harriet - hey hun. Maybe I will move onto my 2nd clinic pretty soon. Was the LWC good for IUI?  How are the holiday plans?!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Emma
The plan is when we get back from our holiday which will be about October 8th ish - depends on when my cycle starts, I am terrified!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sprinkle
The LWC were ok, i have to say that the doctor we saw didn't explain things very well but the scanners were ok and so was the lady who did the basting. I can definitely recommend the lister though they are really nice


----------



## sprinkle

Thanks Harriet. I'm keen to stay around the Harley St area as it is so accessible for us from home and work.  It's just one less stress to be able to get there in 5mins by car if we need to.  If and when the time comes for IVF though, I shall seriously consider the Lister.  I'm thinking of doing one more round of IUI and LFC, and then re-evaluate after that.


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- My new job is still as a Health Visitor but in a new area. I'm on skype at the moment, been on hold for 15 minutes to the Cheltenham and Gloucester trying to chase up our mortgage offer. Luckily it's free phone! Once we have that we should be able to set a date for exchange. 

Harriet- I bet October will come round quickly.


----------



## emma.b

Just spoke to C&G and they can't locate our file  . They're going to ring me next week when I'm home.


----------



## Sal81

Hey everyone 

Sorry I haven't posted for a little while. I have been keeping up to date with all your news but then I don't have time to post!

Here are a couple of personals....

*Sprinkle* - so sorry to hear that you think your IUI hasn't worked. I obviously, like everyone else on here, am hoping and praying that you're wrong this time but understand that you know your body best. Fingers crossed. I also hope you can regain confidence in and feel comfortable going to your clinic. It's good that you have a choice though if you do decide to change.  Thanks for remembering me even though I've not been about  It's nice to have a hello 

*Emma* - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you too. I'm thinking of you preparing to come home, it must be hard knowing that you won't see your DH for such a long time.  What a fantastic Christmas you'll have though. Did you mention before that you will be a Health Visitor in a disadvantaged area? Will you be working alongside a Sure Start/Children's Centre? I work in a Children's Centre and we work closely with our Health Visitors. I love going to Street shopping, it seems to get bigger every time I go! 
*
Julie* - You've been so strong recently. It's good to see you being so positive and cheerful  And, you're so supportive to everyone else. I hope you have a relaxing time at Yoga tonight and I really hope that we have some nice weather at the weekend so you can have a lovely day out with your DD.  Oh...your new dress for the wedding....is it from John Rocha at Debenhams? It sounds just like one I bought for a wedding from there. 

*Twinkle* - take it easy, good luck for your 2ww   

*Harriet* - what a lot of money! Oh well, it'll all be worth it, and more, in the end 

*Kathryne* - Hope you are well and managed to get all your work done  Hope you get some good news about your Dad soon 

*Nicksy* - I bet you're really excited about your holiday  We're going away a week on Friday, I'm not excited yet but I'm sure I will be when I've got everything sorted. Hope you have a fantastic time.

*Babysoon, Zuri, Amanda, Tickle, Clomidia and Fairy* -  hope you're all well   

Welcome *Crystal* - good luck with your treatment   

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

My AF still hasn't shown up - it's not exactly late yet, I'm on day 26, but something has normally happened by now. I have very regular periods with sometimes quite short cycles so this is very unusual. The clinic told me that it was likely that my AF would turn up earlier than normal because of overstimulation - might have to phone them early next week if nothing has happened by then. What a pain, don't know when our next chance of treatment will be now 

Anyway, busy busy busy with wedding organisation as normal. We're meeting the registrar tomorrow and 2nd hair trial (1st wasn't good) on Friday.

Love and lots of good luck to *everyone*   

Sal xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Sal
Hope you are having a good evening! 
Thank you for your message.  I'm getting myself into a muddle as I just don't know whats going on with my 2ww. I still believe my AF is ready to start, but I'm just willing the days to pass without it. Anyway, if I don't think about it then I hope it will just go away.

Sorry your AF hasn't arrived yet, when mine didn't turn up, the suggestions were:
1- wear white trousers
2 - wear new knickers
3 - the AF dance...
                                      
It didn't work for me, but it did always make me laugh   

Sorry the hair trial was no good, at least you can keep testing the styles out until you find something you love!!!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Neens

Hello everyone!

I feel a little like I'm walking into a room full of people where everyone already knows oneanother. It's a little bit daunting, but you all seem very nice   I've finally succumbed and had to read the IT notes (or how to get started) so that I could add a signature and let you know where abouts on this journey my fiance and I are. I've really enjoyed reading the 'pink notes' for everyone especially all the BFPs! Hopefully my 'pink notes' are included this time, although I couldn't get a picture to load - you'll have to imagine me for the moment - stunning of course  

DF is studying in NZ which is why I'm here (he's a Kiwi) but if everything goes to plan, should be heading home next year. Would love to have a pregnancy come along and muck that plan up though   Luckily one of my 4-legged babies is here with me, so I have someone other than DF to smother in kisses, for which I suspect he is very grateful  

Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I will be thinking positive thoughts for everyone while you're all sleeping, which means you're now covered 24 hours; that's got to be a good thing!

Neens
xx


----------



## Nicksy

Good Morning girlies, 

Oh My God - get me away from this miserable weather    I must have got soaked about 15 times this morning running around for my last minte holiday things - only 2 more sleeps to go  

Neens - welcome honey (although you probably won't read this until 3 in the morning  ) Have you just been basted for your 2nd IUI hun?

Sprinkle - Hiya honey - how are you this morning - are you still getting the AF pains - I am really   that they go away for you honey.

Sal - Hi lovely - its great to see you back on here - its lovely that you are so busy with the wedding preparations - sorry that AF hasn't shown up but hopefully with Sprinkles little dance it might do soon!!

Emma - Morning hun - mortgages are a pain aren't they?  We are just trying to sort out a remortgage here! To think I used to be a Mortgage Adviser  

Harriet - Hiya love, have you sorted out that holiday yet?

Julie - Hi sweetie - hope that the yoga was good last night. Hope you are doing ok too!

Kat - Morning honey - how are you, I hope the weather picks up for your lovely wedding at the weekend.

Zuri - Helloooo, are you ok sweetie?

To anyone else I have missed a big   

Love

Nic
xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hi Nicksy, poor you getting stuck in the rain. Its not raining over here but is looking rather grey-ish from my window.
You are so lucky to be going away soon. Although I can't complain as we are going on the 31st for a week.
I'm still feeling all these horrible AF pains. I just wish they'd go away.

I had a few, ok a lot, of tears this morning.  My best friend just called to tell me she was pregnant, and it happened so easily and quickly etc and how i must get pregnant now she is.  I'm of course happy for her, so happy, but yet again - so so so sad for me.  Thats the 4th week in a row Ive received from girlfriends and SIL's and cousins. 

Anyway, what can I do? Ive run out of tears for this week!

So are you all packed and ready for your trip? What time is your flight?

xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well....just like friday for me today as I am not working tomorrow  

Sprinkle -   I hope you feel better soon....I have a twin sister & she got pg twice in the time DH & I were ttc...it was very painful and distressing.  I   that your turn will come really soon    PS still not got any further with names yet  

Nicksy - have you done all your packing yet....bet you are really excited for your hols....you will come back all refreshed & ready to go  

Neens - hi - welcome to the thread - everyone here is so friendly and eventhough some of us have moved on to other treatments or had successful outcomes - we can not keep away as it feels like home  

Emma, Julie, Sal, Harriet, Kat - hi...hope you all have a great weekend whatever you are doing.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hello Girls

Just a short post because i'm leaving work early, probably to go and drown my sorrows.  I went the hospital this morning to have my base-line scan to make sure everything is in working order and my ovaries weren't over stimulated or anything before we go ahead with our 1st IUI attempt.  The scan has picked up a grown in the lining of my womb and they've told me that they'll have to cancel my IUI until its sorted.  They said the grown is more than likely a polyip but i'll have to have an operation so they can remove it and carry out a biopsy so they can be sure.

I'm totally devestated because i've been so excited and rearing to get started on the next stage.  I'll probably have my operation within the next two weeks and they said maybe have my IUI the cycle after that so reckon we've been put back about two months, just can't believe it.  

Have any of you girls had anything similar? 

lots of love 

Babysoon x x x x


----------



## Nicksy

Oh girlies, everybody is sad on here today and I am so sorry!  

Sprinkle - I know what you mean about everybody getting PG around you.  I know you can't expect everyone to put their lives on hold for you but it hurts so much doesn't it? I really do feel for you honey!  

Babysoon - I am so sorry that your IUI has been put on hold, but just remember good things come to those who wait.  I am sure all of us on here will see our dreams come true ver soon!

Hi Amanda - how are you doing honey?

xx


----------



## sprinkle

oh dear I'm such a misery guts, I'm so so sorry girls for being like this.  Just finding the whole thing a bit emotional at the moment. N

Amanda- I love that you are a twin, and having twins!! That's so special.  Are you and your sister identical?  

Babysoon - I'm so sorry to read about what you're going through hun     I can't imagine how you're feeling, but the positive thing to come out of it is that your body will be in better order for you to go through the IUI after your polyp is removed.  Just try and be brave and strong, you'll get there hun, you will start sooner than you know. We juts have to think whats another 2 months on the scale of it?  Lots of     to you. Let DH spoil you for a while to put a big smile on your face xxx

Nicksy - hi hun, hope you're having a good afternoon.  

And I forgot to say before, big welcome to Neens xx

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## amandalofi

ooohhhh Babysoon - so sorry to hear your news...I hope you can get it sorted out quickly and then back to your plan.  Hopefully it will go quickly for you  

Hi Nicksy - I am doing fine...not too tired today & I have not been sick for two weeks....wooo hoo  

Sprinkle - hi there - I am an identical twin....I love it & it is great fun....you always had someone to play with or help with home work when we were younger (although we did fight at times   ).

Anyway I am just about to finish work and am not back until tuesday....have a great weekend (and holiday Nicksy) and I'll catch up with you next week.

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Afternoon my lovelies  

Neen - Welcome to the thread honey.  I joined this thread back in April and was really nervous too, but there are always a few new people joining every week and then a few leave.  There are some "golden oldies" like me still haunting the thread, even though I'm not having any more tx.  Lots & lots of luck for your tx honey.

Babysoon - So sorry to hear your news my lovely. No wonder you are feeling so disappointed - it is always hard when you have to cancel a tx.  I really hope that can get you in quickly to get it sorted out.  Be kind to yourself & take are.  

Sprinkle - Still  for you my lovely & hope your AF leaves you alone for ... lets say ... the next 9 months or so. .  Sorry you've had to have yet another happy person giving you news that makes you feel so sad.  None of us would wish them not to have happy news, but just wish we were joining them.

Amanda - Nice long weekend for you then honey.

Nicksy - Hello honey.  2 more sleeps.  I am sooooo green.

Harriet - Wow! That's a lot of money for drugs  .  Guess I should be glad that I'm not able to take them.

Emma - Hello honey.    to C&G for not being able to find your file.  Our mortgage is with C&G but we went through a Financial Advisor so he dealt with them for us.  Thank goodness you've got Skype or that would have been an expensive call.  Hope you are feeling lovely & positive today.

Sal - Hello honey.

Hello to everyone else - we are still missing a few people this week, but I'm sure people are just very busy with work - KittenPaws/Mrs Leech etc.  Not long now and Lou will be back to pick up her congratulations "in person".

Busy day for me so far - spent first couple of hours cleaning and getting lunch prepared for friends who were coming.  They arrived about 11.30am and left about 3.30pm.  The girls played together really nicely, which meant we were able to chat easier for a change.  We are thinking of going to Center Parcs just for a swim/play on Saturday afternoon if the weather is ok.  I would really have liked to go camping, but I have to work Monday anyway.  Maybe we'll try and get away next weekend if the long range forecast looks ok.

Hope everyone has something to look forward to this weekend.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Did I scare you all off?

Well, I'm being a right misery guts now.  Started bleeding again really heavily tonight and I'm not sure what's going on.  Really bad cramps too.

If there is such thing as a next life, I'm coming back as a bloke.


Julie
X


----------



## emma.b

Sprinkle- Read your diary and have Pm'd you  

Julie- Why are our bodies so confusing?? It would definately be much simpler to be a man! I hope the bleeding settles down soon  

Babysoon-  - sorry your IUI is going to start later than expected, that must be disappointing but at least they found it before treatment started and can do something about it.

Neen- Welcome 

Hi everyone else xx

I had some AF pains last night and they have just started again this evening. Not as painful as on the last two cycles, but there nonetheless. Still trying to think   but in the back of my mind I am preparing myself for the prospect of IVF.


----------



## Neens

Oh Sprinkle, I think we all know how you feel - big hugs for you  . A big part of you is soooo pleased for your friend(s) or family, but at the same time you feel jealous and then that makes you feel guilty. It's horrible, horrible, horrible. My sister is pregnant and she and her DH started trying about a year after me and my DF started. She keeps saying 'And now it's your turn!' and I know she's only trying to be kind, but it's really hard. I'm getting all emotional for you now  Don't apologise for being down, we've all been there and I'm sure on more than one occasion!! My fertility nurse says it's a journey - not one I would have picked out of choice but we're on it anyway. It's got it's ups and downs. I'm still hoping that you have mistaken your AF pains for something else...  .

Thank you all for the welcomes and good lucks, much appreciated   I was talking to some nurses I work with who are both mothers, and they say to just forget about trying to get pregnant and do everything you're not supposed to do. Whilst sometimes the thought of having a wild night on the town exceeding the weekly alcohol limit in one night seems like a good idea, there's always that part of you hoping there's a little person getting ready to take root - and you don't want to put them off... Being 'good' is pretty boring though isn't it??  

Julie - naaahhhh, you wouldn't REALLY want to come back as a man   Hope your pains have lessened (actually I hope they have totally disappeared!) and you're feeling better. 

Babysoon - what a shock for you and how disappointing. I don't know anything about it I'm afraid, but at least they are talking about treating you very soon and expect that your treatment can recommence shortly afterwards. My first IUI was cancelled too so I know how you feel on the side of it - good luck with the op, keep us updated. 

Nicksy - 10:18 my time (23:18 UK time   ). Not only am I trying to escape AF every month, I'm also frequently home sick, which makes it doubly as nice having you girls to talk too   (wanted to put the pom pom in for 'Go UK' and also having written it, because we're Poms   ). Yes was basted on Tuesday so now in 2WW stage. I'm really really trying not to think about it every 5 minutes and I'm sure that occasionally I go as long as 30 minutes! It's going to be a long 2 weeks if the last 3 days are anything to go by.... Fortunately I found the procedure ok, which is probably just as well as my Dr. has suggested 3 natural IUIs before any meds. It's a long road.... (need some musical notes there). 

Thanks Amanda and Emam   Here's hoping that we all (one way or another) have successful outcomes.

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Thank God its Friday - it has been a very long week!  Right for some personals i'm going to try and cheer you all up as you all seem so down

Sprinkle: Don't apologise at all for feeling down we have all been there - this year i was surrounded by babies and pregnant people but i got through it and you will too. It will definitely be your turn soon hun here is a little dance          to cheer you up   

Julie: so sorry you have started bleeding again but you wouldn't want to come back as a man - they smell and can only do 1 thing at a time!

Neens: Welcome to this thread, everyone is so lovely here. Good luck with your first natural IUI

Emma: I'm going to send you a   dance in the hope that this time you have done it!!         

Babysoon: sorry about your treatment being postponed but the time will go quickly and it really is better that they found the problem now before you get pg!

Nicksy: Not long to your hols now lucky lady!

Well we have finally decided to book our holiday dh is doing it today - hoorah! We are going to the maldives so excited. Sprinkle: we looked at reethi rah, it looked amazing but was just too expensive for us. Anyway we are off on 29th Sept! Hoorah


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sprinkle
I have just read your diary - i am so sorry honey. I know that it is not much comfort but i (and everyone else) on here really knows how you feel. I have also complained that everyone I know falls pg immediately but then a very df pointed out that the ones who don't just don't talk about it - so try and take comfort in the fact that you are not alone

Hi Zuri

Women usually release just 1 egg per month (sometimes more which is when you get multiple births!) the aim of stimming drugs is to produce no more than 3 (i think), so 1 or 2 good follies is considered ideal. I don't think any of us imagined that this would be how we created a baby but i try and take heart in the fact that if i ever get pg the baby will be so wanted and loved and that can't be a bad start can it? My dh did not come to any of the scans but he came along when the nurse spoke to me about my meds -cause as you said two brains are better than one but if he can't come don't worry you can always call the clinic afterwards.  Good luck today i hope it goes well


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

TGIF firstly.  Seems to have been a long time coming this week to me.

Sprinkle - Lots of  for you my lovely.  

Zuri - My DH didn't attend any of my scans (except the one last week). He did come to the other appointments though so we could both try to make sense of everything.  I was really lucky that we also "made a day of it" on basting day - we'd both go to hospital together while he "did his bit"  , then head into Salisbury for some window shopping (or retail therapy ), and some lunch, before going back for the actual basting.  It made the whole thing seem a bit more relaxed and pleasant.  Hope the scan goes really well.

Harriet - I am soooo envious about people getting this last minute hol's.  I really fancy the idea of some sunshine at the moment.  LOL about your comment about men - actually, maybe you're right.  Maybe I should come back as a cat instead?  Mind you, they get furballs and that would freak me out.

Emma - Hope you are feeling ok today my lovely, and are completely wrong about your pains.  I've been really convinced that this is the one for you, and it will be 2 of you coming home soon (and I don't mean you and DH).  .  I've re-thought about coming back as a man, and I'm not so sure now - it seems easier, but don't think I fancy all the dangly appendages .

Neens - So you are now PUPO then my lovely.  I totally understand what you meant about thinking about it constantly - I was terrible in all my 2ww's.  Analyised every last twinge/sensation etc.  Hope you aren't going too  today.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies .  Hope you have lovely plans for the weekend.

Well, I'm still bleeding really heavily, and in lots of pain.  Feeling quite faint and shakey but that's probably just low blood pressure.  So, poor old DH isn't going to play golf this pm after all, and will pick DD up from nursery at 4pm for me so I don't have to drive.  Not sure if this is my AF or not really - should only be day 22 of my cycle, but it's obviously all up in the air after the m/c so I'm lost (doesn't take much ).  I really want to make the most of the weekend (well, Sat & Sun anyway), and hope I'll feel better tomorrow so we can.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Just a quick one from me to say Goodbye to you all (well for 2 weeks anyway).

Sorry no personals - I have had a bit of a nightmare morning - my dog cut his foot open this morning on glass, so he had to go to the vets for stiches   The day before we go on holiday aswell. I hope he is alright as he is my little baby!!

Anyway bye for now and take care all of you.  I am hoping to see some positive results when I get back  

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Zuri- Good luck with your scan today. Hope you have some juicy follies. Last two IUI's my AF arrived after test day. Having cyclogest tends to delay things, so I'm not expecting AF til at least next Wednesday. 

Harriet- The Maldives, how lovely. I went to Sri Lanka with a friend in 1996 and we always regretted not taking the boat over there for a few days. You'll have a fantastic time.

Neens- 

Harriet- Thanks for the great dance  

Julie- Sorry you are feeling unwell. Glad to hear your DH is helping out. I agree dangly appendages........yuk!

Sprinkle-   How you feeling today?

Nicksy- Oh your poor furbaby, hope he makes a quick recovery. Have a fantastic holiday. Catch up in two weeks, hopefully with some good news  

I wish the 2ww would hurry up and be over. I am focusing too much on every niggle. Definately not got the bad pains i had the first two cycles. No other signs or symptoms. 5 more sleeps til test day!

Emma x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicky - Oh your poor little pooch.  The door slammed shut on my fur-baby's tail the day before we flew to the USA  and we had to go to the vets, and leave her at the cattery not knowing how she was going to be.  Hope you have a truly FANTASTIC holiday & we look forward to hearing all about it when you get back.  

Emma - No wonder you can't wait for the 2ww to be over - I over analysed everything in all my 2ww's but as it was unmedicated at least it ended earlier for me.  Typically the last time when I thought it had failed, it had actually worked - didn't even notice anything different at the time. .  You up to anything exciting today?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi all - I am new here today!  Af started yesterday so tomorrow I start injecting.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone xxx


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls,

Hooray no work for 3 days!!! Its a Bank Holiday Weekend, yippee!!!  We've got a Carvan in Conwy, North Wales so me and DH are off for a nice peaceful weekend but though i'd check out FF before we left.

Emma and Sprinkle hang on in there!!!  Although you have cramps you never know it might be implantation pains.  I'll be thinking of you both over the weekend and will have my fingers crossed that we have some good new when i log on next week.

Emma - Hope the exchange of contracts is running more smoothly, the whole house move thing is such a pain!!

Sprinkle - If your not happy with your clinic why don't you change.  Its all so expensive and you really should feel comfortable.  You never know a change in clinic may be a fresh new start.

Twinkle - Glad your basting went well and good luck on your 2WW.  I'll have my fingers crossed for you.  Make sure you give us regular updates as to how your getting on.

Julie - You poor little love.  I hope your bleeding stops and your feeling better soon.  Put your feet up and take it easy, let DH spoil you all weekend.

Nicksy - Waheey!!! Only one more sleep!!! hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday.  See you when you get back. x

Kathryne - Glad to hear someone else is mad about the house work.  If my house if untidy i can't settle - sad i know.  Hope you have a lovely weekend with all that partying you have planned and a nice relaxing Monday.

Sal - Hi There, how you doing? Has your AF shown yet?  Also when you getting married?

Zuri - Glad you have no more Clomid to take, its horrible stuff!!  Hope your scan goes okay this afternoon and your IUI goes ahead on Monday.  DH doesn't have to be present for the actual procedure, he can just wait outside and then meet up with you later on when they give you the low down.  I know what you mean about a second pair of ears.  My mind also goes blank sometimes when the doctors waffle on.

Amanda - Hi honey, thanks for your message.  Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Harriot - Don't be scared honey you'll be fine, you've a stong women to get this far and you'll concour IVF no problem and have your dreams come true.  Us women our like teabags, put us in hot water and we get stonger!!!!    We'll all be here to get you though it.

Neen - Welcome to FF its good to have you.  Where abouts in NZ are you?  We went there a couple of years ago and it was lovely.

BeeBee - Hello there, welcome to FF.  Its great to have you in our little gang.

Anyway girls thank you for all your positive replies, i'm feeling much better than yesterday after hearing my news about my scan.  Had a good cry on DH shoulders and DH took me out for a nice meal so feeling a bit better today.

Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend and catch up with you all sometine next week.

Lots of Love

Babysoon x x x x


----------



## Babysoon!!

Sorry forgot to ask, but what does PUPO mean?

thanks girls x x x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hello everyone!
I'm back from lunch with my pregnant best friend - and it was wonderful!!! The second I saw her all I felt was love and excitement for her.  It's put me in a happy mood for the weekend thank goodness.

Emma - my 2ww rock!!! Thank you for all your words and hugs and positivity towards me.  I guess its not over yet for me, so lets hope we get our BFPs together, then we can go through the whole 9months together as well... wouldn't that be fun?!  Have you started packing everything to come back home?  How long is the flight by the way? I remember when we came back from Brazil we flew via NY and that was loooooong.    

Babysoon - hello you! PUPO is pregnant until proved otherwise    I hope you have a fabulous weekend with DH, it sounds like a blissful plan and something you truly deserve. Just stay positive and strong and you have it all to look forward to  

Nicksy - not sure if Ive missed you and you've left already    Just wanted to say I hope you all have an amazing holiday, relax, eat and sleep and enjoy every second.  Sorry to hear about you poor dog and the glass. Sending him lots of love for a speedy recovery  

Harriet - thank you for the dance! It definitely put a big smile on my face    I am very excited to hear that you booked the Maldives.  You will have such an amazing trip, I'm so jealous!!! I asked DH when we can go back and he told me for our 10th anniversary - like I can wait that long!!!  Hows your baking by the way? I havent made anything for absolutely ages  

Julie - hello you lovely lady. I'm so sorry to read that you're bleeding and suffering.  I hope you start feeling better so you can enjoy the long weekend. You even deserve a new Radley bag to put a smile on your face. Lots of love and thank you for all your kind words to me even when you're suffering  

Neens - hey there, you're probably not going to read this until I'm asleep, so good morning!!! I love New Zealand. My bro and SIL and DN live in Melbourbe so I came to NZ a few years ago whilst I was in the area.  How can you be home sick when you live somewhere so wonderful  

Zuri - afternoon! How was your scan? I hope you got some great follies from Clomid.  My DH came with me for the initial meeting and then he always pops in to do his thing. I prefer going alone to the scans, and I think he's happy with that too!! I guess its just upto your own personal choice if he wants to go with you. Hope you're eating lots of swiss chocolate on my behalf over there  

Bee Bee - welcome hun! Good luck with your injections. I found the thought of them much worse than they actually were. Are you having puregon? 

Kat - hope you have an amazing weekend in your new dress and all the fun weddings and parties you're heading off to. Hope you're dad is getting lots of rest and feeling better  

Sal - hope your second hair trial went better!!! Thinking of you and hoping your AF turned up xxx

Lou - welcome back and HUGE congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Clomid - hi hun, hope you're good and looking forward to the weekend

Lots of love
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks Sprinkle - I am having Menopur injections xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Zuri...
Ok, I'm going to try answer your question, but I'm sure there will be some more knowledgeable ladies who can come along and correct or support my answers  

Follicles are fluid-filled sacs on the ovaries that enlarge as eggs ripen. Each follicle contains an immature egg.
I think that drugs like puregon stimulate the growth of these follicles, for example I was injecting puregon, and this encouraged the growth of my follicles. I had one dominant one, and the others I guess didn't develop further.  I think Clomid stimulates the ovaries and helps release the eggs.

Most clinics don't like there to be more than 3 large follicles (17mm-22mm(?))  at the time of IUI as this carries a risk of multiple births.

Does any of that make sense hun!? I spend hours googling and searching through millions of fertility sites, so I guess it's a little disappointing that I don't have any better answers for you  

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

yes, its 1 egg per follicle!!


----------



## Clomidia

Hello lovely ladies  

WOW - there were eight pages for me to read when I came back on here, and I'm not sure I've completely caught up with everything, so I'll do my best with my replies.... 

Zuri, I think Sprinkle's done a good job of explaining things    Most women produce one egg per cycle, but with extra drugs we can and do produce more, hence more follicles. Although each follicle should contain an egg, not all of them will mature. Most clinics want one or possibly two only to mature to around the 18-20mm before they do the iui. They also aim for a lining of at least 5-6mm thickness.  I'm not sure if I'm confusing you more now, hun, do let me know...  As for your other posts, sorry to hear clomid wasn't great for you, but at least you're over that now, tg. DH comes with me for as many scans and appointments as possible (not always possible because of work). I have no problem with him being there for the scans, my cons very kindly keeps him away from the "business end" as he puts it    I went on my own for my first scan today but he will be coming Monday.  And he comes in for the iui bit too... held my hand the last time, bless him .... Good luck for Monday    

Twinkle, good luck on the 2WW ... I'll be joining you soon I hope    

Sal81, wishing you luck waiting for AF    

Julie, have a lovely weekend, sorry to hear you had such horrible pains and AF   

Emma, glad you are still hanging in there - fingers and toes crossed this is the one for you     Our lovely Westie is settling in great and sitting here beside me now, love him to bits already 

Fairy, how are things going? I did IUI with puregon shots, tried clomid before but not with iui (and I didn't like it much) 

Harriet - great news that you have booked a holiday!! Not long to wait! Sorry to hear about AF  

Nicksy, that's awful about your dog   Hope he is better now. Have a wonderful holiday, hun 

Kathryne, how's things? Hope your dad's improving, and that you are having a wonderful week with all these weddings!!  

Tickle, welcome to the boards    I'm new too. Have you tested again? I had a horrible taste in my mouth in my last iui cycle... got my hopes up too! Hope it's a good sign for you  

Babysoon, welcome to the boards    So sorry to hear about your surgery, but hope that it all goes smoothly and you'll be on your way to iui very soon.  Sadly, not everyone gets 3 go's of iui, my PCT doesn't cover any - we were referred straight to ivf - so we are doing iui privately right now... 

Dennisbryce, welcome to the boards    Good luck with this cycle; I am also on my 2nd iui  

Neens, welcome to the boards too!    Good luck on your 2WW!    How is life in NZ? We went there last year on holiday and LOVED it, would love to go again sometime... 

BeeBee, welcome to the boards hun    Good luck with the injections    
Sprinkle, hun, how are you feeling? Thinking positive thoughts for you     If you are thinking of changing clinics, mine is on Harley St and I am very happy with them right now, esp the nurses who deal with the scans, bloods etc for the iui's. Much better than the last place I was at, anyway. Our doggie is doing great, thanks, lying on the floor here next to me    He was very interested in the garage - as well as the rest of the house! - he sleeps in the conservatory and is settling in well... although he has a horrible bout of kennel cough so I've been to the vets and got a 2nd prescription (the first lot of anti-biotics didn't seem to work). I'm hoping he feels better soon. He follows me all around the house - even sits outside the loo!!     Poor DH doesn't get as much attention, although he dotes on him far far more than me... but we are both so thrilled to have him. It's wonderful... 

AAM: Well, I had my first scan of this cycle today and bloods done as well. It's my 6th day on puregon 50mg and I've been feeling fine.  The scan didn't go as well as hoped though! I have one dominant follicle on the right (11mm or so), plus another THREE on that side - all around the 8-9mm mark  -and another THREE on the left as well of similar sizes        

So I am back on Monday for another scan and I'm hoping there are only one or two dominant ones by then or they may cancel us...  We will just have to wait and see I guess... Otherwise, my lining is great, at 5.5mm already, and my bloods were perfect so we are feeling good and hoping to go in for basting on Tuesday, fingers crossed. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone - I apologise profusely if I did   Wishing you all a wonderful bank holiday weekend! DH is going to the chipper tonight so I am looking forward to some yummy fish n chips - after walking the doggie of course! 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Sorry I wasn't around to lend any support or advise this pm.  The fab thing about FF is that people are all at different stages and have had different experiences, and are usually happy to share their info.

Zuri - I didn't ask about egg sizes or womb lining the first IUI we had, but found out lots more on the next one (after all the lovely FF ladies told me what to ask and what was good/bad).  I only had 1 egg on each of my first two tx's, but had 2 eggs on the last one (when I got pg) and nearly kissed the Consultant I was so happy about it .  I would say that if he's happy for you to do your shot on Sunday he must be sure that there are enough follicles, at the right size and the lining must be good.  Hope you do manage to relax this weekend and not worry too much before Monday.  

Chlomidia - Or should I call you the queen of personals .  Hats off for keeping track of everyone.  Fingers crossed that you'll get your basting on Tuesday so you and Zuri can be PUPO together.

Sprinkle - Bless you for your kind words honey.  I actually find it easier to support everyone else to take my mind off things & I'm always happy to help anyone that I can.  I will be  that it's definitely not over for you and if good luck comes in 3's then you and Emma will be joining Lou with a fabulous BFP.  So glad that you had a lovely lunch with your friend.

Bee Bee - Welcome to the thread & lots and lots of luck for your tx honey.  We actually had a lovely lady called Bee who was on this thread last month and got a natural BFP before starting her tx so hope the name is lucky.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi only me again!

Zuri - sprinkle explained really well about the follicles.  I find the nurses where we go are so helpful and explain everything for us!  Hope you find things more helpful in future.

Clomidia - good luck! I wont be on the 2 ww just yet as we are only now starting our IUI but I shall soon be joining you all!

Sprinkle- do you know when you will be starting IUI in August?  Good luck!

Julie - thank you for the welcome!  I hope it is a lucky name!  My neice turned one yesterday and she has the same nickname as me and af started yesterday so maybe it is a good omen!!  

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hello Lucky Bee Bee, I'm actually nearing the end of my 2ww. Its been one looooooong emotional rollercoaster is all I can say!  I'm not at all convinced its worked as I've had AF pains for the past 8 ish days and I'm spotting. Test day is Tuesday - if I make it that far   

Do you have plans for the weekend?

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw I will pray that it is good news for you on Tuesday then!  Tomorrow I have to work in the evening but in the day time we don't have much planned.  Sunday will just be chilling out and catching up on ironing I expect!  Do you have any plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Bee Bee, I'm hoping and wishing and praying...

What do you do work-wise hun?  The chilling and ironing sounds like fun  
My DH is away until Monday, so I plan on catching up with girlfriends. I also bought the DVD of Gossip Girl and I plan on watching the whole series as I missed it on tv!

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I shall keep everything crossed for you Sprinkle!

I am PA to the manager of a restaurant but I am also dessert chef there too when it gets too busy and co-ordinating christmas ( already I know!!!).  Tomorrow night I am dessert chef!    I do love my job - the company I work for is all about the environment and sustainability which suits me too!  I love ironing!

Sounds like a good weekend for you!  Is he back on BH monday? xxx


----------



## sprinkle

dessert and restaurants... 2 of my most favourite things!!!
When my mum was pregnant with me, she craved chocolate, and hence its in my blood and I'm a complete chocoholic. Although I'm only allowed 85% dark chocolate, yum yum 

I love that you are co-ordinating Xmas already, we were in Harrods a couple of weeks ago and they're all set up for the festive season too. It made me laugh thats for sure  

DH is booked to come home on Monday, but as its a business trip he may have to postpone until Tuesday, although we both hope not.

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw I hope he can come home Monday!  See now the desserts I can take or leave! I am a savoury girl!  We had our christmas roll out the first week of august and I have taken 200 bookings already!  I have been told it will only get worse - I wasn't at the restaurant last year so it's my first year doing it!  Glad that tx is now and hoping that it works first time because I have never worked while having tx so am a bit nervous about coping with stress!  I am already grouchy today worrying about what it will be like and I haven't even started injecting yet! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello to myself I think


----------



## marmaladeboo

hello ladies,

have been awol for  while, just don't seem to get the time to do anything lately, but couldn't sleep so thought id check in

sorry for lack of personals, have not read upon everyone's news but did pick upon some,

julie so sorry to read your news i was gutted, life is just so unfair but the saying you quoted is quite true   

lou, also caught your news, congratulations so pleased for you

a big hello to everyone else,  even though i'm not on much all my ff buddies are always in my thoughts and prayers

as for me, im doing well, blooming would be the word to describe it, bump getting bigger every day, getting regularly scanned which is fab as get to see them growing each month

love to all, stay positive


----------



## Neens

Ahhhhhh (girly squeal of excitement!) - Sprinkle, just read your latest diary entry!!! I am really crossing my fingers for you!    (thanks to Emma for mentioning the diaries as I hadn't found them before - yours was also good to read Emma, now please write one with a BFP ending!).

Think I might write a diary next month   I know I'm still in the 2ww but I've had crampy pains in the ovary area (both left and right sides) every day since the basting - and that's pretty common for me, there almost always feels like something is happening. I say 'common' but in fact I haven't yet managed to find a 'standard' despite my best efforts with BBT recording and recording of every little twinge or symptom - even sore (.)(.) don't come as standard - sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. I suspect I might be a little obsessed....  

Anyway, just wanted to say 'Hello' to everyone, hope you're all enjoying your bank holidays   I will write a 'proper' response soon but for the NZ update; I'm in Dunedin which is say down south - beautiful, absolutely stunning place, love it but at the end of the day it's the people that make a place home and I miss my friends and family in the UK. Luckily DF is allowing me to drag him back to the UK  - got to be grateful he's not as attached to his family as I am to mine   DF is cooking dinner tonight, not sure what I've done to deserve that - maybe it was telling him he could go away for a couple of days with the boys (although I did say as long as it wasn't when I needed his body   ). Yup, definitely obessed...

Lots of        to everyone. I'm feeling really positive today that we are all going to do it!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Neens - DH and I were planning a year out in 2002 after we got married, but due to DH's work and then Sept 11th it never happened - we were desparate to visit NZ as some friends of ours have raved about it.  They travelled for over a year and spent 5 months on NZ - said it was their most favourite place on all of their travels.  A friend from work also visited a couple of years ago and they just adored it too.  You sound like me though, insomuch as I'm attached to the people around me as much as the place, so I'd really miss "home".  My bruv emigrated to the USA 13 years ago, and he still misses home, although he's got a fantastic life in the States now.  Hope you enjoyed your dinner that DF cooked for you.  Hope that the positive feeling has stayed with you honey.

Marmaladeboo - How lovely to hear from you .  19 weeks already   - probably might not seem it to you, but it seems to have flown by.  It's lovely to hear you saying you are blooing, and to hear that you are having lots of reassuring scans.  Hope you managed to get back to sleep ok this morning, and you've had a lie-in to make up for it.  When are you planning to finish work?  I think twins are usually expected earlier than singletons aren't they?  Isn't it just the most fab news about Lou - I was crying with excitement when KP posted the news.  If anyone deserves it, it's Lou - she's stood by us all through all the tough times.  Anyway, take care of you & 2, and just pop in when you can - it's lovely to hear from you.  

Wonder if anyone will be about today?  

As for me - well I had an easy day yesterday - even went to bed for an hour in the pm, but only because I'm not feeling good.  Think I might be anaemic and it's making me really tired, breathless, headachey and a bit faint.  Desparate to get the bathrooms cleaned and some other chores done, but they are just going to have to wait.  I've run out of my Pregnacare multi-vits so DH is going out to get some today as they've got iron in, plus we are having scrambled eggs for brekkie and probably beans on toast for lunch.  Need to get myself well for work tomorrow.

Hope everyone has some exciting plans for today - we might be off to a bbq at DH's parents provided his Dad is feeling a bit better.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

Morning lovely ladies... Julie - 

hi honey, I'm here    Definitely take yourself to a Dr to check your iron levels if you're feeling not so good. You poor thing have been through too much, too much for such a lovely lady  .  Your breakfast sounds yummy though, make sure you eat it all and get the vitamins from that.  Have you had a good weekend otherwise?

Marmaladeaboo - hello hun! Wow time really has flown by.  I bet you look so gorgeous with a twin bump!! Don't worry about not being on very often, it makes it extra special when you do pop in to give us an update.  Have you started thinking about names?!  

Neens - Definitely keep a diary, even if you only write it to help vent your feelings. It feels good, so good!!! Although as you're on a 2ww now we're not planning on you needing a next one    Hope you had a delicious dinnner... NZ lamb?! When did you say you were moving back to England?

Well... I tested early with First Response and Clear Blue digital - and I'm very very shocked to say that I got a  .  I'm really not sure how that happened, only a few days ago I was saying that I was 99.9% sure it hadn't worked.  Well boy was I wrong! DH is away so I sent him a message and a picture of the words 'pregnant'.  We're both shocked, in a wonderful way.
But I want to say to everyone here thank you so so much for all your support, I guess I can now understand why I was extra hormonal.  You all sent me so many hugs and positive thoughts and kept me going when I was down.

Emma I'm feeling so     that you're going to get your BFP too so we can do this together    

Lots of love
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Zuri!!!

I was so supposed to test on Tuesday, but I got a very strong positive result today on the test with the lines and the digital test!!!!
Please stay positive hun.

I'm in a daze, an absolute daze

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sprinkle

OMG - Congratulations!!!!!

[fly]           [/fly]

You must be on . Just goes to show doesn't it that you can be sure it hasn't worked and then it does. Let's  that Emma is on soon with some good news, and our other ladies about to have tx's have some good news too this cycle.

I remember when I found out I was pg with DD I smiled non stop for days - so much so that my cheeks hurt. It was the best feeling in the world. Enjoy every minute honey - it's a fantastic time.

Take care of yourselves (Sprinkle and ickle Sprinkle).
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX

Zuri - Morning my lovely.

Hello to everyone else too


----------



## Twinkle2008

OMG Sprinkle congratulations i am so so so happy for you

have you got any tips of how i can get a positive, did you do anything different

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Sprinkle CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!       
That's brilliant news - delighted for you! Here's hoping it's the start of some more positive news on this thread. You must be over the moon  
DO tell all... is there a chance of twins? When are you going for a scan? Oh so exciting!

Julie, 'queen of personals'! Ahhh, that's sweet.    Although, I'm not sure I'll be able to keep it up! (I was off work on Friday   ) I'ts really lovely that everyone is so welcoming and supportive on here though, so I'll try my best to do my bit. Hope you are feeling a bit better now and resting up this (wet) bank holiday weekend.  We had a yummy brekky of bacon sandwiches... but I am parched with the thirst now   

Zuri, I agree with the other gals, the first time round you forget to ask all sorts of things. Now when I go for a scan I ask what size, how many, how about my lining, etc etc. Here's hoping you won't need a 2nd time though!  I only had bloods because I ov'd early last month, so they are testing my LH to make sure we don't miss the boat this time round. 

I must admit, I am really starting to feel bloated in the belly now... oh lordy, 7 follies... does anyone have any hope for me going ahead with the iui?? Next scan is tomorrow   

Bee-Bee, good luck on this cycle - hope it's going ok. 

Neens, I never got to Dunedin, it is very far south alright. We were in Christchurch, then drove around Central Otega (is that right?) We loved Wanaka, and also the penguins in Omaru - so cute! We also spent a night in Auckland... see, not long enough of a visit at all... must go again (barring us having vast amounts of children of course!)

Girls, what's the deal with diaries? I had no idea people had them... must go have a look! 

Cxx


----------



## emma.b

Hi Just a quick one from me before I leave for the airoprt to start the epic journey home, so sorry no personals except of course:

SPRINKLE-                 That is fantastic news. You must be over the moon. I really hope I join you in the celebrations soon. I don't feel at all as though AF is in it's way. I was sick last night and feel really nauseous this morning. Hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## zarzar

Hi all 

I haven't been around for ages so I thought i'd pop by and see how everyone was doing...Its great to see lots of bfps.congrats to everyone (especially Lou) 

Well i've got 3 days left of my 2ww so we're waiting to see if its 3rd time lucky...I really have no idea how its gone...I 've had lots of ups and downs during this second week though. I really want to know now. I'm not sure what the next step will be if it hasn't worked, we have to have another consultation but hopefully we will move onto IVF..i really don't want to do any more IUIs..

But i'm trying to be positive, so i'm not thinking that far ahead.


Anyway a big hi to everyone and lots of     all round

take care

Zarzar


----------



## ❣Audrey

Marmaladeboo - congratulations on your double bundle - glad everything is going well for you xxx

Neens - I hope your signs are good ones!  Fingers crossed for you in the 2ww.  My DH has relatives that live in Dunedin! xxx

Julie - I hope you are feeling better and enjoy the barbecue.  Thinking of you xxx

Sprinkle - massive massive congratulations!!  What a fantastic result!  xxx

We went for lunch today with some friends who are always really supportive of us with tx so that was nice.  Then I had to work for a bit and now I am home and chilling out!  Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Bee-Bee - Thanks honey, I have started feeling a bit better (thank goodness) this pm - I'm sure I've got anaemia, so have been eating lots of iron rich foods today and taken an iron supplement.  We did go to the BBQ, but it clouded over and was quite chilly so ate inside.  Just as we finished eating the clouds parted.  .  English Summers     .  Glad to hear you had a lovely lunch with friends - it's lovely when friends are really supportive of what you are going through - I think it makes it so much easier.

Zarzar - Hello my lovely .  I was wondering how you were getting on and check every now and then to see the last time you logged in.  I will be  so hard for you to be joining Lou and Sprinkle this month & hope you don't need to consider IVF.  Hope you are ok with DD going off to School soon.  

Emma - Hope the journey back goes well &          that your sickness/nausea & lack of AF feelings are confirmed to be a BFP.  Can't wait to hear from you when you are back in the UK.  Safe travelling my lovely.  

Clomidia - I try really hard with personals, but some days I just can't get it together enough.  Glad you enjoyed your bacon sarnies, but I know what you mean about it making you really thirsty after.  Really hope that the scan goes ok tomorrow (how lucky your clinic is even open on Bank Hol's - mine is closed for the whole of August  ).  I didn't discover the diaries until after my first tx, and so did one for the last two.  I think mine were probably really boring to read, but very therapeutic for me - was good to get things off my chest.  I think it's nice for other ladies to read other people's experiences too - sometimes makes you feel less alone and like you aren't going mad.

Like I said to Bee-Bee I'm feeling a bit better this pm - less faint and wobbly, so hoping my iron supplement and iron rich foods have had some effect.  I've felt pants this weekend if I'm honest.

Well, I'll be working tomorrow, so hope to pop in tomorrow night to see who's been posting.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Chlomidia - brekky sounds fab!
Emma - good luck with your journey home and fingers crossed it's good news!
Zarzar - I have everything crossed for you - Ihope it is good news xxx
Julie - sorry to hear the weather was crappy!  It's been pretty pants here too! Glad you are feeling a little better xxx


----------



## sprinkle

good evening lovely ladies...
thank you so much for all your gorgeous messages, they're so special and I keep re-reading them. I still just can't believe it!!!

Emma - wishing you a safe and easy journey back to the UK.  I'm sorry you were sick last night, but lets hope we know the reason why! I'm so positive for you, and so excited to share the next steps with you hun    

Julie - Glad you're feeling better, well done for eating all the iron rich foods. That's such a shame about the weather ruining your bbq, we haven't managed to go to a single bbq this year.  Have a lovely day at work tomorrow  

Twinkle - thank you so much for your message. The only things we did differently was to have   the night of the IUI... I also didn't drink that much pineapple juice, I drank way more last time.  I ate sushi and acted normal as I was convinced it hadn't worked.  Also I started on my PCO diet which is basically a GI diet.  If that helped then I have no idea!!! I had all bran with blueberries every day for breakfast.  I'm feeling positive for you hun!!      

Clomidia - I still laugh   every time I type your name, I love it    Thank you for your message. I did have the 1 19mm follicle that did the deed for me.  I'm going to call my Dr tomorrow so he can refer me to an obstetrician (is that how you spell it?!).  I decided 5 years ago which hospital I wanted to have ickle sprinkle at. So I guess it will happen in a couple of weeks. Wow, I'm shocked thinking about it.  Looking forward to hearing good news from you soon, good luck with your scan tomorrow   

Zarazar - hi hun, hope you're ok.  Good luck on the last few days of your 2ww. Stay positive    

Bee_Bee - thank you for your message hun. Sounds like you had a lovely day!! Glad your friends are so supportive, we haven't shared our TTC with anyone and I think if we had, it would've been easier.  Hope you didn't work too hard! ENjoy your evening chilling out.

Hi to Kat, Lou, Zuri, Sal, Neens and Nicksy on holiday  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Neens

CONGRATULATIONS!! Sprinkle I want to cry, I'm so happy for you!       You're my first FF lady to get a BFP and it's wonderful!! Thank you for sharing through your diary, I'm all emotional now   Hopefully this will start a chain reaction and there will be lots more positives coming through (no pressure everyone )

Emma - I'm feeling really positive for you too. It's much easier to be positive for other people than it is for yourself and I imagine we all use pessimism as a form of self preservation. If you're finding it difficult to be positive for yourself, no worries as we're here to do that for you or at least try to help  

Julie - you poor thing, not surprising after all that's happened, especially with losing blood. It'll be rare steak for you tonight, tomorrow night, Wednesday night.... Just to bear in mind, a friend took iron supplements and it bungs you up so don't forget to add some prunes or something to the diet too   Better to be aware of these things that end up with another complaint! Apparently a quick check (blood test excluded) is to check the rims around your eyes - pull your bottom eye-lid down and it should be mid-pink, if you're anaemic they will be very pale. Maybe DD or DH can be used for comparison purposes?!     for speedy recovery for you. Once you're all better you might need to start thinking about that holiday to NZ - summer should be on it's way over here soon.... 

Bee-bee; isn't it a small world?? Little ole Dunedin 16,000 km away from home and you know people!! Well that's definitely you coming for a visit then   How are you feeling about your IUI - must be coming up soon. I honestly didn't think it was bad and I'm quite prepared to have a few more gos before moving onto something else. Hopefully you'll find it easy too and will only need this time. 

Zarzar sweetie - 3 days until you find out - nail biting time (no smiley face biting nails). Hopefully it will be third time lucky for you.   Wouldn't it be fab if we could know straight away - like the very next day? 2 weeks is not a long time, especially considering the amount of time we have spent waiting already! but it can feel like forever - this is the longest 6 days for me!!    

Clomidia - good luck! Lots of baby potential! Just something to think about; I read on the internet (I know, too much work time has been spent that way  ) )that if you're being preped for IUI and you become overstimulated, that you might want to ask if you can change to IVF rather than having them go to waste. I don't know if it's an option or anything you'd want to do, but it makes for interesting thinking. I'm already working out how I would feel about donating unused eggs or embryos if I went that route - too much thinking time!! 

Marmaladeboo - congratulations to you too, hope you are enjoying your bloosming time  

Zuri - good luck for today? After basting you're BUPO and must be spoiled and well cared for  

Hello and   for everyone one else too.

xx


----------



## zarzar

Morning Neens, Sprinkle and Julie  

Julie so sorry to hear your news..I can't imagine how you must be feeling  . I hope you are looking after your self (it sounds like you are) I'm kind of nervous and excited about DD going to school. I still need to buy her uniform, shoes, lunch box etc but she is with her dad this week so it will have to wait til next weekend. Are you all prepared for your DD?

Sprinkle i bet you are still on cloud 9..Has it sunk in yet? i just can't imagine us ever getting a bfp i will be so shocked if it actually happens. 

Neens are you are on your 2ww too? hope it isn't too stressful for you. I was fine for the first week because i was really busy but the last few days i've had nothing to do so the time is really dragging. 

AAM: well i'm not feeling very positive today..have been feeling very 'periody' for the last day or so. i really don't think its worked again


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals   
The weather's turned horrible again - gah!!! The forecast fooled me by saying we'd have an average of 24 all this week and yet it's windy and cloudy out there. Yuck. I'm fed up with this horrible summer    We did manage a bbq last night, just the two of us - and the dog of course! - so we sat outside for a while, which was nice. I think that was our second bbq all summer! I baked yummy cakes as well so after dinner we had a very nice chocolately dessert on the sofa with a few glasses of wine and a re-run of Inspector Morse... bliss  

Zarzar, sorry to hear you're feeling off, really hope this is not AF and is a good, good sign. Good luck for the next few days. 

Julie, hope you are getting plenty of rest and yes, keeping eating the steak and the spinach!   Actually, that sounds rather yummy, might have to have some myself! Hope you're enjoying what's left of the weekend. Our clinic (private) is closed today but we get our transfers done at the Hammersmith, so they arranged for my scan there too this time. It took AGES though, loads and loads of couples there this morning... I feel so sad seeing so many people in the same boat as us all  

Emma, safe travelling     for you 

Beebee, how's you? It sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Yes, bacon sarnie was lovely but I must stop eating them really as I need to shift some weight from this belly of mine... well, all over really! 

Sprinkle, how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? Can't help you on the obs I'm afraid, but the clinic I PM'd you about do the full maternity thing too, so have a look at their website if you're interested... 

Neens, how's it going today? Thanks for the reply, I had read that too about converting to ivf but thankfully it doesn't look like that'll be the case now. 6 days to go for you! Hope you are feeling positive and keeping yourself busy! 

This cycle for me seems to be taking ages and ages, I think it's going to drive me barmy by the time I have the transfer    We were at the clinic before 8 this morning and didn't get the scan until 15 past 9, although it felt like hours... it was really busy and full of couples (the Hamm's IVF clinic, so lots and lots of unlucky people like ourselves) and they were short a doctor too.  So the news is better today; I have two strong contenders, one on each ovary, of around 12mm each, and the remaining ones are still pretty small. I do seem to be taking a bit longer to develop this month, so am    for a bit more growth over the next few days - this is day 9 of jabs; last time I had a 17mm on day 10 and Ov'd on day 11. I don't think that's going to happen this month, but I'm just hoping to goodness my two little ones grow a bit more over the next few days... 

I've another scan on Weds anyway, and the extra good news is that my lining was 7.1 - woohoo! a bit of a miracle for me     I'm lucky if I get bigger than 6.  So, as I said, back on Weds, hopefully will have basting Thurs or Friday...     

Thinking of you all ... and yes, I found the diaries


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sprinkle - we have told most people we know and have found it a real help sometimes - it has stopped people from feeling awkward when asking questions although obviously not everyone knows how to handle it.  Hope you're resting up today! xxx

Neens - we've actually been considering moving to New Zealand!  Mind you we would go to North Island!!  I started my IUI now - it's ok been feeling a bit sick but other than that ok!

Zarzar - thinking of you - I hope you are wrong xxx

Chlomidia - hope the weather gets better where you are xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi ladies 

Sorry haven't been on for ages - manic in work so never get chance to log on and then mostly come straight to bed after my dinner of an evening - have tried to catch up but not having much luck with my baby brain - nothing sinks in!!!

Many congratulations to Sprinkle - delighted for you honey - what a great bank holiday you will be having 

Love and luck to everyone i've missed which is basically all of you (so sorry - I will catch up soon I promise)

Housework for me this weekend - think the nesting bug has finally hit (my god my house needed it!!!)

Lots of love and cuddles and catch up real soon 

xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Happy Bank Holiday Monday ladies 

Fairy_Wishes - At least the weather was nice enough to give you a chance to garden - I've only mowed the lawn since we've been back from hol's.  Don't even think about your next IUI because    it will be first time lucky for you.  Don't feel like you are alone with tx messing with your head - I've fought so hard to be positive with all my tx's, only to hit the floor worse when it failed.  It's so hard to keep positive, but I am convinced that you do have to try in order to give things a chance.  Be kind to yourself though honey and don't expect too much of yourself emotionally wise - you are physically and emotionally going through a lot at the moment.  .

Leech - 28 weeks   - not such an ickle raspberry any more.  Lovely to hear from you whenever you get time & to hear all is going well.  

Zarzar - Oh honey, I so desparately hope you are wrong, and you have something lovely to celebrate very soon.  Thank you for your kind words - it certainly has been a very sad couple of weeks and suddenly I've lost all that positivity that I've been nurturing for months.  It's like I've just given up.  I hope it's only a short lived thing.  I'm pretty much ready for DD going off to school (well, practically ready but definitely not emotionally).  I've bought everything she needs, and have nearly finished sewing in all the name tapes.  I just thought I'd be at home with a baby before she went off to school. .  Is your DD really excited?  Does she start next week?   like crazy that you will be posting some fabulous news very soon.  .

Bee_Bee - Sorry the weather was pants for you too yesterday.  

Sprinkle - Are you still smiling my lovely?  Hope so, I'm smiling for you.  This is only the 2nd bbq we've been to this year - so much for summer.

Neens - Thank you for the warning about iron supplements, but I have grim memories of taking them before.  After I had DD I lost a lot of blood and had iron supplements for a few weeks.  Without wishing to gross anyone out .... well ... it was like giving birth all over again .  Would love to have a holiday to NZ, but we need to start saving some £'s for going out to the USA for my Bruv's wedding next Autumn.  We are hoping to get away camping this weekend and I'm hoping to surprise DH with a weekend away for his birthday in October too (sssshhhh!).

Clomidia - Great news about your follies honey & I'm sure they'll be growing.  Are you drinking lots of water and using a wheatbag on your tum?  I swore by it during my 2nd and 3rd IUI - they seemed to grow really quickly.  Great news about your womb lining as well honey.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies - hope you have enjoyed your long weekends.  Wonder when Lou is back from her hols?  Must be soon I think.

Well, work wasn't too busy today, but busy enough that I didn't get bored and wish I was at home.  Just happy to feel a bit better physically at last.  The house wasn't actually in too much of a state when I got home tonight which was nice.  DD & DH seem to have had a really lovely day today - fed the ducks, been to the park, played some games, watched "Cars", had a go at doing some aqua beads things.  Actually, now I wish I had been at home. .  Still, only 3 more days (tom, next Mon & Tues) before I get 4 weeks off work.  .

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello, hope you have all had a good bank holiday

We had our 2nd IUI last wednesday and when i left the clinic the nurse gave me the packet to have a progesterone blood test done, she told me (and has written it on the packet) to have it done on wednesday 27th August.

My question is am i right in thinking that this should be done on day 21, has wednesday i will only be day 20?

Speak to you all soon 

Twinkle


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Just a quick one from me as i am so snowed under at work today. I just wanted to log on to say a huge congratulations to Sprinkle. I am so happy for you! It has also given me hope to carry on  - I might even have another go at IUI!


----------



## emma.b

Hi Girlies

Back in good old blighty! No problems on the journey, even got my case this time  Feeling tired. No more sickness so think it was something I ate. Day 28 today and don't feel like AF is on it's way. Have been having lower back pain but no other symptoms. Scared to hope incase it's BFN tomorrow. Definately feel different to the last two IUI's but who knows!

Sprinkle- How are you? Having any syptoms yet? 

Julie- 4 weeks off sounds good. Have you got any plans? I'm start my new job Monday after 11 months off  

Zarzar- Good to see you back. I have everything crossed for you.

Chlomidia- Good news about your follicles...well done!

Twinkle-   I think the blood test is usually day 21, not sure whether a day either side would matter.

Zuri- Relax and take it easy now that you are PUPO! Don't worry about your DH's sperm count, it only takes one 

Fairywishes- Glad your treatment is under way.

Leech, Beebee, Sal, Neens, Harriet and anyone I've missed hi and thanks for all your good wishes.

Emma xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  sorry no personals but to much chat for me to even try to catch up, so what the news girls


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Lou

Hoorah you are back! You can receive your congrats in person now. How are you feeling? How was your holiday?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Harriet holiday was fab and getting my news made it the best ever.  How are you honey?


----------



## Harriet_LF

I'm okay, still seeing the chinese doctor. We are planning to start IVF in October and are considering having another stab at IUI in the interim. Your news has made me feel much more positive about IVF - its just such a scary step!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

It is Harriet but honestly it was alot easier than I dreamt and obviously worked first time for us so don't be put off hun


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - just popping by to catch up on all the news since over the weekend!

Lou - glad you got back ok - hope you are feeling well - congratulations again  

Sprinkle -    on your  - wonderful news - take care of yourself.

Emma - glad you made it back to the UK ok....hope the yucky weather is not getting you down!   that you get your BFP soon.

Marmalade & Leech - hi - hope you are both well.  When are you planning on stopping work?  I am stopping in about 4 weeks time thank goodness & I can not wait.  Marmalade - my consultant said to finish by 32 weeks as its twinies.

Julie - hi - hope you had a good weekend & your pains are easing.  Hope work yesterday was not too bad.

Zarzar - nice to hear from you - I have been wondering how you were getting on.  Fingers crossed that this one has worked.

Harriet, Twinkle, Bee bee, Zuri, Nicksy, Clomidia & Fairy Wishes - hope you are all well  

AAM: we have finally got a completion date for our house   26th September - so not bad considering we only put ours on the market in June.  We are not moving far....its only 3 doors away   so we won't need a removal truck - just a long line of people to pass things along!  I am going to finish work a few days before that & then I can play house & finally start getting things organised for the twins  

Anyway take care & have a nice day.

Love Amanda x


----------



## Clomidia

Hi everyone  

Thanks for all your   support. I've another scan and bloods tomorrow at 10, so hoping I'll be able to have the transfer on Thurs or Friday (I'm in Ireland Sat - Mon so   they don't want me in then! I thought I would easily have been basted by then when I booked the flights!) 

Julie, thanks for the tips re water and wheatbags - I do drink lots of water but I love my wheatbag and hadn't known I could use it now (I had heard you can't use it on the 2ww - is that right?) so I'll use that later... and I might have a lovely bath too...   I'm sure you're counting down the days to your month off, sounds lovely 

Fairy, hope you're feeling more positive now - Julie's so right, fingers and toes crossed you won't need that next cycle  

Beebee, how is the treatment going? Have you a scan booked in soon? 

Twinkle, I think the day-21 thing has to do with actually being 7 days post ovulation, and it is assumed that most people ov on day 14, so have bloods done on day 21. So if you had the transfer last Weds, then this Weds is at least 7 days post ov, which is fine. Good luck. 

Emma, thinking loads and loads of       for you for testing.... 

Lou - I'd been following your story when I was "lurking" so wishing you and your dh many, many congrats!!!   Such wonderful news. 

Zuri - did you get basted yesterday? You are officially PUPO!   Your dh's SA doesn't sound so bad, hun, hopefully it will have done the job. As an example, my dh results dropped from 83m last year to 40m this year (no idea why, he actually is healthier now than he was?!   )  but they said that was fine. In the swim-up test he had only 100,000 make it through, BUT 97% of them were in great condition, so it hopefully only takes a few... well, you know what they say, it only takes one    Hope to join you on the 2ww very soon hun... 

Feeling very tired today, and bruised. My tummy is black and blue, as is my arm from all the bloods! Thanks again for all the


----------



## sprinkle

Afternoon ladies!!

Lou - welcome back hun and the HUGEST congratulations!!!!!      How are you feeling? Did you have the most amazing holiday?

Emma - welcome home hun. Glad you made it back with your case this time    And I'm even more glad that your mum has broadband so you can stay in touch with us!!!  Keep    for tomorrow, im so excited for you... if the past 2ww has been completely different, and no sign of AF then it can only mean one thing    
I hope you're not missing your DH too much?    Are you all ready to start work on Monday? It will be quite a change after being in Colombia for so long.  

Julie - hope you're feeling better today. Did you make an appointment to see a Dr for your anemia? Hope the steak and spinach was delicious, yum yum. When is DD starting school?  Your 4 weeks off sounds amazing, I hope you enjoy every minute of it and manage to fit in another camping trip.  

Harriet - thank you so much for your message! PLease continue to stay positive for your IVF    As you say, it worked 1st time for Lou and it will for you    And I'm all in support of you doing another IUI - it can work!! I'm so excited for you to have the Maldives to look forward to. I keep looking through my albums of the photos, its absolute heaven out there!!! 

Zuri - enjoy being PUPO honey! Please don't worry about the numbers.  When we did the IUI DH hadn't abstained for the 3-5 days, and his count was 1/4 of what it was the first time.  I was upset about it as we hadn't realised the IUI would be so soon - but as you can see it all worked out fine... It only takes 1  !!!  Keep your feet up and enjoy hun.  

Twinkle - hi hun, hows your 2ww?  

Leech - Mrs Leech!! Thank you for your message hun.    Hows the nesting housework?! I love that!!! Hope you're feeling great and look forward to having you back for a long catch up.  Are you enjoying married life?  

Zarzar - hey you, how are you feeling today? PLease stay    I felt periody as normal the entire way through my 2ww- I'd even filled in my form to send back to LFC saying the tx hadn't worked.  I promise you my symptons were identical to how I normally feel on any other cycle. Stay   Lots of love xxxx  

Fairy Wishes - hey hun. Stay    for this cycle, you wont be needing another one at Xmas.  I'd also planned on how I was going to fit in my next tx.  

CLomidia - yay for your lining!!!! I'm sure you're going to have 2 great follies for your IUI. What time is your scan tomorrow?    I spoke to my Dr and he's referred me to an obstetrician so I have an appointment with him when he gets back from his holiday. Still cant believe it!!!  Hows your doggy today? I'm sure you mentioned it, but what have you named him!?

Neens - hello to you on the other side of the world!!! Hope you're having a great day and everything is going well  

Amanda- congratulations on the move! Thats really great that you're not moving too far. I love the idea of a line of ppl down the street passing furniture and things along! Only 4 weeks of work to go, wow that will fly by. Enjoy the last few weeks!

Bee Bee, Sal, Marmalade, KP... hello to you all  

Phewwwww, that was a long catch up!!!
Thank you all for your messages.  Im feeling good, except woke up 3 times in the night to pee!! I keep doing HPT as I just still can't believe it. I'm also feeling very very tired today, but thats prob cos I didn't get a good nights sleep.  DH and I are booked to go away on Sunday for a week, on a friends boat, but now we're not sure if I should go... I don't know what to do. Also if I dont go, we need to come up with an excuse as to why I'm not going, not just to our friends but also to our parents, as its still a little to early to tell our parents.

Hope everyone is having a great day after the bank holiday!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle thank you hun and I see a huge  to you on your     when was your OTD hun?


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you Lou!!! OTD is today.  
I'm still in shock.  How are you feeling? 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I am so out of touch, congrats hun.  I am ok boobs killing and have horrid blue veins on them and feel light headed and sicky sometimes but besides that really happy


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou & Sprinkle - do either of your have scans booked yet or due dates?  

A x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zuri I think there can be lots of different factors to affect sperm, my DH's was fine for our IUI in January but then we had to change from IVF to ICSI because he had lots of abnormal but he has had alot of stress lately with losing his Father in May etc, sometimes I think we can do everything to make things better vits etc but still have no control, don't over analyze honey, it only takes one, stay      

Amanda I had a scan this morning and have another booked for Monday, going to see my GP this afternoon too as I have ran out of Cyclogest and the clinic want me to continue taking until 12weeks, so will see what they say later xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello,

There seems to be so many of us on the 2ww at the moment, fingers crossed for everyone sending lots of                 

1st was Lou
2nd was Sprinkle
3rd ??

Twinkle


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - congrats on the scan - bet you are pleased to have some reassurance that everything is going as it should be  .  Have fund at the GP's!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

amandalofi said:


> Lou - congrats on the scan - bet you are pleased to have some reassurance that everything is going as it should be . Have fund at the GP's!
> 
> x


Yes it was good to confirm, they were not going too as still early but I asked them nicely and so they did one, said all fine and going back Monday for another when I am hoping to see a heartbeat     

So not long till you finish work then hun, can I ask why are you only moving 3 doors away?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Zuri

How are you doing?

We had our second IUI last Wednesday

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Oh lou, congrats on the scan and I hope you get to see the heartbeat on Monday!!! Wow, so exciting !

Zuri, I think - and I can't quite remember exactly - but it can take something like 12 weeks for sperm to improve so a few days wouldn't have made any difference this time (so you'll have to tell your DH to cut back for a lot longer - LOL!) Also, thinking about it, Lou is right, my dh was also under enourmous pressure from work this year so the stress of that may have affected his sample, rather than the improvements to his health... 

I'm no expert but I wouldn't think a glass or two of wine a night would have that adverse effect on SA results. My dh also likes a glass of wine every night or couple of nights, but I must confess I am worse... I love a glass of vino in the evening    
I know I shouldn't but it gets me through the stressful times... and I steer clear of anything stronger than a couple of glasses. As much as possible  

Sprinkle, my scan's at 10 tomorrow.... thanks for the    Glad to hear you're all sorted with an obs. 

Cx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Official test date Fairy


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies how is everyone?

Welcome back Lou hope you had a fab time and once again a BIG congratulations on you BFP lovely  
Sprinkle - I bet you are on top of the world well done on your BFP to  

Sorry I have been unable to catch up on everything my desk is like a bomb has hit it!  Had a fab few days away and the weddings were amazing, totally shattered now early night tonight!

Love to everyone Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat thanks hun, holiday was fab and even better because of the BFP.  How are you hun


----------



## sprinkle

hi guys, i'm back

Kat - thanks hun!!! How was your new dress for the wedding? I'm sure very beautiful!

Amanda - My first appointment is Monday 8th with my obstetrician, it will be 6 weeks.  My EDD is May 5th.  What's so funny, is that my obs, co-incidentally is the same one my best friend is having. Not that she knows anything, she just happened to mention the name of hers, and this one is who my GP referred me to.  

Clomidia - will be thinking of you tomorrow at 10!

Lou - are you tired at all? Did you sit in the sun when you were away? I'm not sure what Im supposed to be doing when we go away on Sun.

Twinkle & Zuri- how you doing on your 2ww?   
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I am ok thanks honey I have to now ring the hospital on the 1st day of my next AF (hopefully a week Sat) then I go in on day 10.

Sprinkle - What a wedding on the Sat how glad I was that I bought a new outfit I have never seen so many lovely dresses in all my life.  There was no expense spared free bar all day and night beautiful food and the venue was amazing.  If you get a chance have look on the old internet its called the Matara in Tetbury - very nice place.

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Wow sounds absolutely gorgeous!
Did the bride wear a big white dress?

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Her dress was lovely not really my taste but looked gorgeous on her.  It was very maid marion and had alot of lace.  I love a good wedding

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat - Glad to see that you are back! Your weddings sound fab! I love weddings. How was the weather? It was pretty pants down here


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - how are you lovely?  believe it or not the weather was amazing Sat I even got a little tan while the photos were being taken.


----------



## gems23

Hello!

Remember me?

Well i have been popping in now and then to see how you are all getting on.

I just wanted to say congrats to Sprinkle and Lou    .


Gem xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zuri – Congrats on being PUPO my lovely.  Like Emma says it only take 1 ^happy sperm^ to meet that egg and the odds of 11 million to 1 egg sounds good to me.  Take care.

Emma – Welcome back to blighty.  Weather’s pants isn’t it .  Glad to hear you aren’t feeling like your AF is on it’s way and I am  so hard that you get to join Lou and Sprinkle tomorrow.  We’ll have to have a cyber party. .  4 Weeks sounds like a long time off, but by the time I’ve dropped DD at school I’ll only have about 2.5hrs in the am for the 1st 2 weeks and then about 1.5 hrs in the pm for the last 2 weeks.  I would like to get some gardening and decorating done.  Wow – 11 months off – seems pointless going back when you’ll be off in 8 months time for ages ( ).

Lou – Oh welcome back my lovely.  We have missed you sooooo much.  The biggest  to you and DH for your fab news.  I cried with joy when I read your news.  I know I shouldn’t be happy that you feel sick/have sore & veiny boobs, but it’s all for such a fab reason – strong hormones usually bring on strong symptoms (do you think it might be more than one?).  Lovely to hear you’ve had a scan already; nice to be reassured & even better to see a heartbeat on Monday.  We saw DD’s heartbeat at 6.5wks and it was amazing (especially as we’d had a m/c and thought that was it for us – then found it there was still one left).  I’m really sorry to say that I had a m/c while you were away – it’s going to sound so  but I didn’t actually do an HPT after our last tx, and because I started bleeding thought it was my AF.  At the end of our holiday I started bleeding really heavily and did an HPT when we got home – a faint positive.  We went into hospital twice that following week for tests/scans and it just showed I had been pg, but had m/c’d.  I would have been 8.5wks, well 10.5wks now.  .  Physically things are pretty much over now, but emotionally and hormonally I’m really up and down.  The girls have been lovely on here though and helped me loads.

Amanda – Great to hear you’ve got your completion date – at least you haven’t got to move far & know what the neighbours are like.

Clomidia – I don’t think you should use a wheatbag in your 2ww honey, and I certainly didn’t, but I was advised by lots of wise ladies that a wheatbag and lots of water helps the follies to grow more quickly.  Sorry to hear you are feeling battered and bruised today.

Sprinkle – Thanks honey, I’m feeling a bit better today.  DD starts school next Thursday  and she wakes up every morning asking if it’s school today.  Hope that excitement lasts.  I remember that need to pee in the night when I was pg with DD – I always thought that just happened later in pregnancy, but it wasn’t the case.  I would have your holiday honey, but take it really easy.  Like you say, it would be hard to wriggle out and explain why you can’t go.  Whatever you decide, you have to feel like it’s the right thing for you though my lovely.

Kat – Hello my lovely, great to hear the wedding went well.

Harriet/Gems (I've pm'd you honey)/Zarzar/Twinkle & all our other lovely ladies that I am too  at the moment to remember.

Well, another really busy day at work, but then I’ve only got next Mon/Tue till my time off, and my co-worker is on holiday this week.  Just glad my working week is done now and I can concentrate on DD.  We are going to a soft play centre in the pm tomorrow, and then whilst my car is in for repair on Thurs we are meeting friends at the park (if the weather is ok).  We are hoping to go camping on Fri if the weather forecast looks good enough.  Haven’t booked anything yet, but will do so later in the week.

Hope everyone enjoyed their long Bank Holiday weekend & had a good day today.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## sprinkle

Morning lovely ladies  

I've woken up so early and the weather is really grey and yuk outside. Crazy, its August!! We had better weather on the day I got married in December!!

Julie - Your 4 weeks will fly by, does DD have to wear a uniform for school?  I hope the weather is good enough for you to get all gardening done.  What kind of decorating are you going to be doing? I think I'd make such a mess of painting etc my DH would have to keep me away    I'm so glad that you're organising another camping trip, I hope the weather stays ok so you can have toasted marshmallows on the BBQ.  How you feeling anaemia wise?  

Emma - hi hun, I've PMd you. Feeling sooooooooooo     for you!!!!  Are you jet lagged from your flight home or are you managing to sleep ok?     

Gems - hey you, thanks for your message, we've all missed you on here.  I replied to your thread on GI diet as I started following it recently.  Hope you're ok. Big  

Lou - morning! Hope you're feeling good and well and taking it easy! I want to hear some holiday stories...  

Kat - hello you! Did you manage to get through your huge pile of work on your desk? I hope so!!!  Have you got more weddings this weeekend? We're going to have to change your name to wedding queen  

Zuri & Twinkle - PUPO ladies!!! How you going so far? Stay    

Harriet - I'm loving the holiday ticker! It feels so great when you have something like that to look forward to.  You really will have the most amazing trip.  Wow, can you pack me in your suitcase?

Clomidia- thinking of you at 10am at the scan   hope all goes well 

Hi FairyDust, BeeBee, Neems, Sal, Zarzar, Amanda  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## emma.b

Morning Sweeties!

Well I tested this morning and got a  . Still don't feel as though my period is coming, so am in limbo land at the moment . I used clear blue but not the digital ones as I picked up the wrong packet . Last two IUI's pains were really bad when I tested so I stopped using the cyclogest. This time I'm not sure whether to stop it or not. I know I may be clutching at straws but do you think I may have tested to early. It's 14 days post basting today and last IUI's period came day 31. If Af is going to come I hope it's soon as I don't want to have it first week of new job, especially seeing all those pregnant ladies and babies.

Emma x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle - I am feeling very tired, going to bed at 9-9.30pm and still feel shattered, yesterday I even got on the couch when I got in from work and only moved to eat and pee....  Have you any sickness yet?  Holiday stories, I don't really have any I sunbathed and relaxed and just listened to my body and so when I was tired went for a sleep etc, I am a big believer in listening to our bodies as they tell us alot hun  

Kat - here is an af dance for you then honey          

Gems thanks hun, how are you?

Julie - hey you, bless you for having a   when hearing my news that makes 2 of us then    I had a scan yesterday and only showed 1 sac honey, going again Monday so hoping to see a heartbeat.  Oh no I am so so sorry about your m/c was that from the IUI then hun?  Sending you massive cyber hugs lovely      

Emma so sorry about your BFN I really pray it is too early for you hun and your result changes


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Julie - Camping this weekend sounds fab they have given really good weather - but you know what our weather men are like!!!  

Lou - Take care of yourself and don't worry about going to be early there is not that much on TV these days anyway    . Thanks for the AF dance xx

Sprinkle - I have now decided that I would like a career change to a wedding planner - I would love a job like that or even just party organiser!  We are away again this weekend to lovely Cheshire for my SIL 30th Birthday party, then after this weekend I'm not going to do anything for weeks.  What you up to this weekend?  

Emma - I really am so sorry about your BFN but hopefully you have taken the test too early - thinking of you  

Twinkle, Harriet, Zuri, Amanda, Fairydust, Sal and all you other lovely ladies GOOD MORNING

Love Kat xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Shoppings done & put away, laundry's done & hung up (inside coz it's a bit drizzly outside  ), so now for some FF time.

Lou - I remember going for a lie down every night when I got home from work, just to get the energy to get dinner ready, in my first trimester.  You are absolutely right in saying you should just go with your body's instincts - you need to rest, then rest and don't feel guilty.  I'm not sure whether I want to listen to my body though - it's not been telling me very nice things recently.  It was a m/c from my last tx - I feel like such a  for not actually doing an HPT after, but just thought as I was having a bleed it was definitely all over.  When I eventually told my Mum last week she said my Nanna had 3 periods when she was pg with her, and so she didn't realise she was pg.  Today's not too bad.  All the better for having you back (have you named your bean/raspberry/creme egg yet?).

Kat - Hello honey.  Don't trust the weathermen myself either - in fact it's a bit drizzy outside today and the forecast was for cloud but sun later.  Good job we are meeting our friends at an indoor play centre today.  Just hope it's dry tomorrow as I'm car-less and walking everywhere with DD till the car is fixed.  Wedding planner or party planner sounds like a great job.  So another party this weekend - no wonder you feel the need to "ground" yourself after this weekend.

Emma -  but I am still  that it's just too early and a few days will make a difference.  How are you feeling being back here?  Hope your Mum & Dad are looking after you lots.

Sprinkle - Yes, DD has a uniform - it's red - so she has dark grey trousers/skirt/pinafores with white polo shirts and red cardigans/sweatshirt and her summer dress is red/white gingham.  We've got everything all ready and I've only got a few name labels left to sew in.  It seems to have gone so quickly - one minute she was this beautiful baby, then a gorgeous toddler, suddenly a little girl and now a school girl.  .  Lots of people said to me that you have to cherish every single second of them while they are little and they are so right.  It goes very quickly.  I'm thinking of decorating our 2nd bedroom (spare one) as my bruv is coming to stay at Christmas with his fiancee.  I usually do all the decorating (as DH makes a real mess).  Marshmallows on the bbq - mmmmmmm, I'm going to have to get some in (so much for DH's diet ).  How are you feeling anyway - tired or queasy at all yet?

Zuri/Twinkle/Harriet/Gems/Zarzar/Clomidia/Bee Bee/Neems/Sal/Amanda/Fairydust - Hope you are all ok today my lovelies.

Well, we are still hoping to get away this weekend - DH has even taken Fri off so we can get a long weekend together.  We are only going to take our small tent as it's only 2 nights away.  Will probably book up tomorrow so we can get a last look at the forecast.  I've also booked a weekend at Center Parcs (Longleat) on 3rd Oct - it's DH's b'day on the 5th.  We are going with friends who have 2 l/o's so I hope the girls keep each other entertained and don't argue.  It'll be a nice treat for them after their first month at school.  We're also away 19-21st Sept for the wedding in Cornwall, and I'm hoping to surprise DH with a weekend away on 26th Sept, so it's a busy month ahead for us.  Thing us - we've put so much on hold, and didn't really go anywhere this year because of our tx's, so I think I feel like making up for lost time.

Anyway, enough from me.

Hope to catch up again later.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie, busy bee as always aren't you hun    Not named bubs yet well KP named my embryos mini poppadums so I guess I just have the one poppadum now, DH keeps saying Junior.  You are not   I would not have bothered if I had a bleed honey so don't put yourself down      Mmm marshmellows on the bbq, making my mouth water I seem to be eating twice as much at the moment    So glad your making up for lost time with your hols, hope the weather stays nice for you, we have a wedding to go too Saturday and the forecast is  and Centre Parcs how lovely....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Oh yeah, I'd forgotten KP suggested mini poppadum.  She hasn't posted for a week or so - hope she's ok - probably just busy with work and things.  She was so lovely while you were away.  I started out eating more when I was pg with DD, but was so sick for 4 months that I ate really badly and didn't actually put on much weight.  Hope you enjoy the wedding on Saturday - do you have far to travel? XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not far only about 20mins think I might pack some biscuits into my handbag in case waiting too long for food LOL keeps the sicky feeling away.  KP is ok I think she text me the other day bless her, have missed being on here with you all and feel a bit out of touch but plan to make up for it now I am back.  Have you packed up ready for your camping weekend yet?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, least it's not too far to travel then.  I always had my emergency ginger-nuts and plain hula-hoops whenever I went out.  I always felt more sicky when I was hungry.  Glad KP is ok.  Will probably start packing Thursday night as most of the camping bits are still packed and out in the garage from our last trip.  Just need to get clothes and some bits of food stuff together.

Right, time to get DD from nursery, so catch up later honey.
XXX


----------



## amandalofi

Morning ladies - hope you are all well....only two more days until the weekend  

Lou - we are only moving 3 doors down the street as we love where we are living but the new house is bigger and there will be plenty of room for the twins - we could not have stayed for very long in our current house as the third bedroom was just too small.  Like you said also we know the neighbours & they are all lovely  

Kat - glad you got back ok, if a little worn out.  Nice to hear that you had a great time - I do love a good wedding.

Sprinkle - glad you got an appointment so soon....are you finindng the wait worse than the 2ww?  I certainly did    Anyway I hope it goes quick for you.  Will you be having a scan that day too?  I also saw your question to Lou about your holiday.  I can only say "mke sure you drink plenty of water & try not to get over heated".  I hope you have a lovely relaxing time.

Emma - sorry to hear that you got a BFN - but maybe you tested too early.  My clinic advised me not to test until day 18 after the IUI so it still could be too soon for you  

Julie - glad you are begining to feel better.  Your weekend away sounds lovely.  The weather looks good so I am sure it will be fab.

Hi Fairy Wishes, Clomidia, Twinkle, Gems, BeeBee, Neems, Sal, Zarzar and anyone who I have missed  

Right off to get my lunch now & some heartburn stuff....not sure what to have today.....cup a soup, sandwich, yoghurt & crisps to start with me thinks  

AManda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - Hello honey.  Like you say .... only 2 full days till the weekend .  It would be soooo lovely to have a good weather weekend and a few weeks of nice weather for us all.  Very wise to move locally - we would have loved to stay close to our old house, but there was nothing available.  I remember glugging liquid Gaviscon for months when I was pg, but I have hardly ever had it since.  It seemed to be that as soon as I'd stopped the "morning" sickness, the heartburn started. .  Sounds   but I really loved every minute of it.  Hope you enjoy your lunch - pizza for me as I've got yoga tonight, so will only have a slice of toast about 5 ish.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie mmmm hula hoops may have to get some of those    

Amanda - good that you have found a bigger house in your street so not much upset, just had the giggles though imagining all your friends and family in the line passing all your furniture down, bet the net curtains will be twitching hey wondering what is going on LOL


----------



## Harriet_LF

Afternoon All!

Julie: Glad you have lots of trips planned, its nice that you have lots of things to look forward to. Your DD school uniform sounds so sweet

Amanda: Hope you enjoy your lunch and your heartburn doesn't stop you eating too much   

Kat: Wedding planning sounds like a great career change - i'd love to do that too

Emma: So sorry about your BFN -I am hoping that as everyone else has said that you have just tested too early. How does it feel to be back in rainy england?!

Sprinkle: How are you today hun?

Gems: Hi you - I do remember you! How are you? 

Hellooo to everyone else and a special hello to all those on the 2WW - hope you are not going too insane


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Oh yeah, hula hoops, gingernut biscuits, tea cakes, plain toast, jacket potatoes - that was pretty much my diet for 4 months - after that it was anything that didn't give me heartburn .  It didn't feel like I was eating healthily enough, but it certainly didn't do DD any harm. 

Harriet - Thanks honey, I love having trips planned in, and we've not done much this year.

Oh, DD has just shed a few tears saying she will miss me when she's at school.  I told her that we will have every afternoon together till Christmas which cheered her up.  Then she shed a few saying she'll miss nursery.  Poor little love - didn't dare tell her how much I'm going to miss her too.

Pizza was yummy.
X


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - Afternoon lovely how are you, got any nice plans for this weekend.

Amanada - Hope you had a good lunch  

Lou - My best friend had one BIG craving for hula hoops when she was PG I was always running out and getting them for her    

Julie - Hope you afternoon goes well with DD

xx


----------



## Clomidia

Hello lovely ladies   

Just a quickie from me as I really, really have to do some work today - and seem to be getting nowhere... 
Julie - thanks for the tip re the wheatbag; I ended up going to acupuncture last night and it was wonderful, really helped relax me and I hoped it would help increase my follies    I will steer clear from the wb from now on though. Sounds like you have lots of wonderful trips planned during your time off   
Emma, so so sorry to read your bfn - like everyone else I'm hoping and praying it was too early. Hope you are ok.   

How is everyone else doing? 

I had my scan this morning and had two follies, one on each ovary, 16mm and 15mm. My lining is 7.9mm.  I said to the lovely nurse there that I thought I might ov in the next day or two so they took bloods again. Well, she has just rang now to say we are going to have the iui tomorrow    DH is in at 11 and I'm in (well, dh is coming with!) at 2pm.    I don't even need to take the ovitrelle because the bloods showed I'm already starting to peak for ovulation. So yippeeeeeee no more needles this month and yipppeeeeeee that they have hopefully caught the ov in time... 

For some reason, we are both incredibly excited this time round, and as dh said, with two follies we have twice as much chance as usual... 

Sorry if this is me, me, me... on a high here.... but trying to work at the same time   

Lots more later xx


----------



## Kathryne

Clomidia - Well done lovely and all the very best for tomorrow


----------



## sprinkle

hi everyone

Emma - don't give up young lady.  My OTD was 2 weeks after the IUI for a blood test, and I was told to do the HPT 2 days later.  There is still plenty of time to get your BFP.      As you say there is no sign of AF so be strong honey       

Kat - After my wedding, I decided I wanted to be a wedding planner.  Would be such a great job, but verrrrrrrrrrry stressful!!! Everything seems to go wrong at the last minute and they always manage to stay so calm. Not that my planner shared with me on my day what was going wrong  

Amanda - your lunch sounds delicious! I just had a chicken salad and then shared an apple and banana crumble with the 2 ladies I work with on a Weds. Delicious!!

Julie - Your DD says the cutest things!!! I bet she looks like an angel in her uniform.  Very impressed with your decorating skills, make sure you show some pictures of the before and after  

Lou - Very sensible of you to have the biscuits for the wedding you're going to!!  Im already getting tired. I just get to a point where I lose concentration and just need to get onto the sofa and close my eyes. I love the mini poppadum term, thats so cute  

Harriet - hi hun, how are you today? 

Clomidia - how was the scan?! Ok we posted at the same time so I'm updating!!! Well done on the 2 follies, thats great news!!!! This time tomorrow you're going to be PUPO!!!   

All you girls on 2ww - I'm    and    for you!!!!

Hi to Sal, Twinkle, Zuri, Gems, Fairy Wishes, BeeBee, Neems, Zarzar, KP and anyone else I missed

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - God I am loving the sound of that crumble sounds amazing x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Just had a run in with Bupa about paying out for my latest consultation they are being sooooo difficult!  

Sprinkle: the crumble does sound good, did you make it yourself?


----------



## sprinkle

The crumble really was yummy!! We normally share the yummiest chocolate dessert, but I'm not sure if it possibly has raw eggs is... so I suggested the crumble instead to avoid having to raise the question so nobody would notice anything!
Harriet I didn't make it this time, although I do love making a good crumble, we have lunch every Weds at the same restaurant in Marylebone High Street.

I'm loving the talk of all the hula hoops, I haven't had any for years!!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - Not good news about BUPA but you make sure they get it right for you lovely - otherwise I'll sort them out for you


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back - briefly 

Clomidia - That is FAB news about the 2 follies - both a good size & your lining too.  Tomorrow you'll be PUPO and    you'll be joining KP/Leech/Lou/Sprinkle/ChocolateEllie/Marmaladeboo/Amanda & the other lovely ladies from this thread who've had their BFP's.  It's lovely that you are feeling so positive and thank goodness no more injections either.  Hope you and DH find tomorrow ok - my DH and I always used to have the day off together so he could "do his bit  " in the am, then we used to go shopping and get an early lunch before going for my bit.  Made it seem a bit more normal and less clinical somehow.

Zuri - Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down today my lovely, but don't be too hard on yourself.  You aren't awful for finding it hard to cope with your friends pregnancy - I'm sure if we are all honest then we all feel like it sometimes.  I find some days I can cluck over other peoples little ones and their bumps, and other times I just want to cry about it.  It's perfectly normal and doesn't make you a bad person honey.  Camping in the mountains?  Are you going away then?  Now mountains .... that sounds good ... haven't even seen mountains for a couple of years.

Sprinkle - Apple crumble .... OMG .... I lurve crumble.  Funnily enough my friend was saying she's made a crumble for tea tonight.  I'm going to take some pic's of DD in her uniform next week, and if I can remember how to post them again I will (that's why I haven't swopped DD's picture for months ).

Well the indoor play centre wasn't too busy thankfully, but I'm worried that DD has broken her little toe.  She's certainly damaged it - it's a bit puffy and red and she's loathe to walk on it.  Unfortunately she was just coming down the slide and my friend trod on her foot.  Will keep an eye on it, whilst I go to collect DH from the station, and hopefully we won't have to do a hospital run.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX



Harriet - Hope you manage to get BUPA sorted out my lovely.  Sometimes everything just seems to be a battle doesn't it.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to all the girls 

Julie - Hope you DD is ok, how is her toe today?

Zuri - Not getting on to bad in 2ww, trying not to really think about it, not feeling very positive had no feeling or signs of anything, how are you getting on?

Sprinkle - How are you? have you decided weather or not to go on your holiday?

Good morning to Lou, Kathryne, Harriet, Clomidia, Beebee, fairy Wishes How are you all today?

Twinkle


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how are you all

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all, try not to analyse too much you 's I had no signs at all and expected a BFN, all I can say if try to keep busy to keep your mind off the dreaded 2ww, sending you all lots of


----------



## sprinkle

Morning ladies

Zuri - hun how are you feeling today? All those tablets and stuff really bring on the emotions. Just try and stay    and be easy on yourself.  We're off to South of France this weekend, I definitely think you should go - makes for a fabulous distraction.   

Emma - hun how are you? Hope everything is ok.       

Julie - poor DD, hope her toe is ok.  I don't think there is much Dr's can do for a broken toe, but it is very very painful. Are you getting excited for your camping trip?! 

Clomidia - morning you, I guess by now you are PUPO and on your 2ww!!! Hope all went well!! 

Twinkle - hello! How far into your 2ww are you now?! Just keep    hun We spoke to my GP and DH's GP, and they both said to go away on the boat, there was no reason not to, as if anything was to happen it would be just as likely to happen if I didn't go.  I'm planning on taking lots of books, ginger biscuits and keeping out the sun where I can.  

Kat - hi! Hows the massive pile of work on your desk? Hope you're managing to get through it ok. Otherwise remember Julie's wise words the other week - just accidentally plop them all into the bin  

Lou - how are you doing and feeling?! 

Harriet- hi hun, did you manage to get anywhere with BUPA?! I hope so as I know how frustrating it can be!!

Hi Sal, Gems, BeeBee, Amanda, Zarzar, KP, Fairy Wishes... sending you all big   and  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - How are you got any nice plans this weekend?

Hi Sprinkle - Work load is not too bad at the moment but I am in tomorrow morning then off til Tuesday.  Getting my hair cut lunch time....I dread having my hair cut but never mind Im sure it'll be ok.  I love the South of France have some really good memories of there.  Im sure you'll have a fab time x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle glad your still going on holiday, I was in 2 minds whether or not to go and found it far more relaxing going than missing out I think I spent nearly the full 2weeks lying on my back reading     I am ok feeling heavy down below but hoping that is just mini poppadum growing, how about you?

Julie hope DD is ok hun, poor little thing give her a big kiss from ff Louise and tell her to be brave  

Kat - I have a wedding to go to Saturday which I am looking forward too besides that just keep eating I guess feel so hungry all the time at the moment    How are you hun, not long now hey?

All you 's best of luck and everybody else hope you are all ok


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi

Just started 2nd week of 2ww 

Hope you enjoy your time away sprinkle, sit back relax and put you feet up.

Twinkle


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All
There is so much going on these days that i'm finding it difficult to keep up! Anyway here goes with some personals

Julie: Hope you DD's toe is ok

Sprinkle: Glad you have decided to go away, it will definitely do you good just try and relax

Lou: Glad you are feeling ok - you'll be feeling a lot heavier soon! so maybe its your body preparing you!

Twinkle: Into 2nd week of 2ww i am sending you lots of positive thoughts! When is your OTD?

Kat: I love getting my hair cut - why don't you like it?

Zuri: I hope you enjoy your weekend away it'll help the 2ww to pass more quickly! When is your OTD?

Clomidia: Basting for you today - hope it goes well!

Phew! I think we need another list to help us keep up to date with everyones treatment!

AAM: This weekend I am off to my Uni 10 year reunion! I can't believe I am that old!

Right must go now and get on with some work!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet 10 year reunion that sounds fun, are you excited about seeing old friends?  How are the chinese herbs going hun?


----------



## sprinkle

Twinkle - 2nd week already?! Wow time flies   Are you keeping yourself busy and distracted? 

Lou - DH is going to be strict with me I'm sure, I'm looking forward to relaxing on the boat, I'm just praying I dont start getting sick so soon. Although this morn there is definitely a feeling of impending nausea in the background.  I shall fight it! I think I need to get DH a book on what to expect from me, as every day he asks me if I'm sure I'm really that tired   

Kat - I'm not such a big fan of getting my hair cut. I had it incredibly long my whole life, then about 6 months ago I cut it to shoulder length... I'm lucky that it grows quickly, but boy do I miss my super long hair

Harriet - well done on keeping up!!! A 10yr uni union, wow! Time really does fly. Hope you get lots of work done today.

xxx


----------



## emma.b

Morning girls

Sorry no personals, I am a bit self absorbed at the moment. No AF yet but had pains last night so expecting it any time. Felt terrible last night, couldn't stop crying and felt hollow inside. Just wanted to be with DH and the thought of not seeing him til Xmas is upsetting me. Not looking forward to work, seeing all the Mum's and babies. Sorry this is all me me me. I hope I'll feel a bit better soon so I can read all your posts and support you all as much as you have supported me.

Love Emma x


----------



## sprinkle

Emma hun, sending you a million hugs.  I'm so so sorry to read your post.  Have you taken another HPT to be sure that its really AF coming? It's just not fair. I wish you could be with DH to give you all the love and hugs you need.
Thinking of you and always here for you xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emma so sorry hun sending you big massive cyber hugs poor you it must be worse not seeing DH     

SPrinkle try to keep eating little and often hun


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad you are feeling better Julie - I hope the weather picks up at the weekend for you! Hope DD's little toe is ok xxx

Twinkle -day 20 should be fine too hun xxx

Zuri - good luck on your 2ww.  Massive hugs hun xxx

Harriet - good to hear that Sprinkles BFP has given you hope and is spurring you on to keep trying - good luck.  I hope you manage to sort things out with Bupa. Hope you enjoy your reunionxxx

Emma - glad you are back in the UK and got your bag this time! I really hope you've tested too early and it will be good news for you.  Thinking of you xxx

Lou - welcome back from holiday.  Glad you had a good time xxx

Amanda - glad you have got a moving date! Will soon be here! xxx

Chlomidia - good luck with transfer! xxx

Sprinkle - glad things are ok!  With the boat trip, what is worrying you about going?  Is it on the river or on the sea.  Hope you are well today xxx

Kat - glad the weddings went well xxx

I had my day 8 scan this morning.  A few small follies but it's no problem as it was only day 8.  Back in on Monday for another scan xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Hope you enjoy the wedding on Saturday the weather is meant to be good x

Sprinkle - I know its silly about being nervous with the hairdressers but Im always nervous that they will give me a really bad hair duo! oh well I will know in 1 hour appointment is at 1pm 

Emma - Lovely I am so sorry for you and I really am sending you millions of   it really cant be easy without DH you really are one strong lovely lady xx

Bee - Good news about the scan and all the very best for Monday  

Harriet - You're going the love the reunion you will get to meet all your old friend and have a fab time x


----------



## ❣Audrey

I meant to ask - has anyone else on here had IUI with Menopur - and if so what side effects did you experience? xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Bee bee: I have not taken menopur so can't help, although i would be interested in your side effects as i have to take that for IVF

Emma: I'm so sorry hun but remember its not over til AF appears!

Lou: Thanks for asking about the chinese stuff. I am still drinking the horrible tea and having acupuncture (which I really like). I have noticed slight differences without going into tmi my periods seem to have stabilised a bit and my temperature charts are better too. I am now faced with a bit of a dilemma. Ideally you are supposed to give chinese medicine 3- 6 months to work and if you start IVF that means you have to stop chinese medicine. I was planning on starting IVF in Oct (after 3 months of treatment with chinese lady). I don't know whether to put IVF off for longer!! Ahhhhhh its so difficult - sorry to waffle on!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - I hope you manage to get your work done!

Harriet - so far headaches on and off, a bit of nausea every now and again, mood swings, sore boobs on and off, bloated tummy xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Emma -    

Kat - shall be excited to hear about the hair cut on your return! Are you going drastically different or just a trim? 

Lou - I'm going to follow your advice re little and often. I'm finding chewing gum is a great help.

BeeBee - good news on the follies hun, they sound perfect contenders for Day 8.  I never took menopur so can't offer you any advice on the symptons hun. Hope they're not making you feel too bad.

Zuri - hope you're managing to get some work done, and we're not being too distracting!!!

I'm off to get DH some vitamins, and then meet a girlfriend for lunch.  Speak to you all in a bit.
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi everyone - hope you are well - one more day (after today) until the weekend  

Bee - I had menopur for the cycle I got my BFP - I did not really notice any side effects and through my 2ww I wqas convinced it had not worked.  I have a very stressful 2ww as my Nan was taken seriously ill and so I was too busy to think about it....I was so suprised to get to OTD without AF showing & then doubly so to get my BFP 

Emma - so sorry you are feeling down - it sounds like you have had quite a busy & stressful time lately so don't be too hard on yourself    

Lou - hope you are ok...what's for lunch?  I am eating like a horse - I read in a twin book that ladies pg with twins should aim to eat 3500 calories a day - any excuse for stuffing my face  

Sprinkle - glad you decided to go on your boat trip - it will be fine & I am sure you will enjoy the rest.  I hope the sickness does not come while you are away - I started getting it at about 6 / 7 weeks but it was not until about 8 weeks that it got really bad.  I hope you dont suffer too much  

Julie - I hope DD's toe is ok - did it settle down yet?

Kat, Harriet, Zuri, Twinkle & everyone else   - hope you are all doing ok whatever stage you are at  

AAM: nothing to report - I think the sickness has finally said goodbye which is fab - just very very tired all of the time.  I have the m/w this afternoon - I must remember to take my sample with me so I can avoid the embrassement of having to croos the corridor from the toilet to the consulting room whilst holding a cup full of pee  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Twinkle - hope you have a lovely lunch!

Amanda - glad to hear menopur got you your bfp! Gives me hope for this cycle!  I am suffering badly with mood swings - more so than I did with clomid but that could just be me! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - I did it!!!! And I did it drastic I have gone from having hair right down my back to a lovely bob kinda cut out with the old and in with the new!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Ahh that sounds lovely Kat!  I wish I could be that brave! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Bee - Not too sure its brave...or stupid!  I haven't told DH yet not sure what he will think oh well it'll always grow


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol at brave or stupid!  I hate having my hair done! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet - I think you should go with your gut feeling hun on whether to do the IVF or put it off.

Sprinkle - might try the gum I can't stop wanting crap to eat   I had ham salad sarnies and could only stomach the ham off them the rest went in the bin, now been munching crisps and fruit sweets all afternoon

Amanda I am fine struggling a bit with ikky feeling but no vomit comet just yet, glad to hear your sickness has finally gone

Right I am off home for a lie down before going to MIL's for dinner, catch you all tomorrow have a good evening


----------



## ❣Audrey

Have a good evening xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Kat - the hair sounds divine!! I went from hair all the way down my back to just below my shoulders. DH loved it and wants me to cut it now to a bob.  I'm sure your DH will thing you look beautiful  

Amanda - Glad you're no longer feeling sick, hope you had a yummy lunch and are all ready for the big move!!!

Lou - Hmmm, I know what you mean about the eating bad food. I'm not there yet, although DH has already banned me from eating chocolate for the next 8 months, yer right thats going to last  

Harriet - I agree with Lou on this one, only you know how you feel about the IVF and if you're ready to start it. Can you postpone it for 1 more month? So you would've been doing the herbs for 4 months  

BeeBee - I suffered mood swings with the puregon, it made me feel unbelievably hormonal.  Just make sure DH understands, mine winds me up on purpose and we both now end up laughing  

Emma - how are you?    

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sprinkle - hmmm yes mine winds me up on purpose too! We met some friends for lunch on Sunday and his friend told him outright that he knows he does it and he shouldn't! xxx  I think it shocked him as he didn't realise anyone noticed  xxx  How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Our DH really ask for trouble don't they?!  
I'm feeling fine, already very tired and yawning.

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw - hope you can get some rest!  Friday night the inlaws are coming over and dropping bil off for the night so I might try and escape muahahaha.  Saturday I will go to Norwich to visit mum in hospital again, and in the evening DH is off out with his tennis crew!  Sunday no plans as such yet!  How about you? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

I'm going to apologise first because I'm not going to attempt personals today.  Thumping headache which I just can't shake off.  Still in 2 minds about going away this weekend.  Got my car back - £150 lighter in my purse.

 to everyone who is in need (Emma).

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thinking of you Julie - I hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Julie hope your feeling better today and have decided to get away  

SO whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## sprinkle

Morning!

Lou - you were up early  

Emma -   

Julie - hope your head is feeling better this morning. Did you decide to go camping?

Kat - did DH like your haircut?!

Harriet - hope you got some work done yesterday  

Zuri, Twinkle, BeeBee, Sal, Amanda, Clomidia  

I am going for my waxing and manicure and pedicure this morning, and we are off to the South of France on Sunday morning, I am very very excited!
Apparently we are having some sunshine tomorrow, how amazing... finally!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

How lovely Spinkle I love a bit of pamering, enjoy.  Yes forecast for some  tomorrow thankfully as we are off to a wedding.  How long you off too France for?


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you, I shall enjoy every second!! Although I slept funny and I have an aching right hand side all the way from my shoulder...  

We are going for 1 week, I'm crashing a boys trip. It should be great fun, I am very excited, I must stock up on lots of books to read.  What are you wearing for the wedding?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

What fun you will have.  I have a dress that is tight round the boobs area and then flows out under the boobs so will be nice and comfortable and free, just hope we have the weather so I can wear it...


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Sprinkle - I have to be honest but when it came to 5pm and having to leave work to go home I was a little nervous about what DH would say about my hair, but to my surprise he loved it - Thank God!  Manicure and Pedicure sounds fab you'll have an amazing time in France - no french kissing though      

Lou - Hiya lovely how are you today.  The weather looks good for tomorrow and your wedding hope you have a good time.

Julie - I hope your horrible headache has gone and that you are still able to go away  

Emma - How are you lovely - stupid question I know.  Thinking of you  

Morning to everyone Harriet, Twinkle, Bee Zuri, Amanda and all you other lovely ladies

Well I am only in work until lunch time then I'm off to sunny Cheshire for my SIL 30th birthday apparently they have invited 60 people to their house for a party tomorrow!!! I'd be on pins if that many people came to our house.

Lots of love

Kat


----------



## sprinkle

Kat - there was no doubt in my mind that DH would love your hair!!!

Lou - dress sounds gorgeous, I'm looking forward to a week of loose kaftans  

Bye for now, I'm off to my morning of pampering, all are welcome to come join me!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat whereabouts in Cheshire I used to live there, I think I agree I would be on pins if 60 people were coming to my house for a party, hopefully the weather will be nice and they can all congregate outside

Sprinkle would love to join you hun


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - It is in Lymme.  Yes I hope the weather is OK to, but apparently they have a few gazebos so it should be OK.  Where is the wedding?


----------



## Leicesterlou

This is where the wedding is http://www.shearsbybath.co.uk/ supposed to be a lovely place. I used to live in Crewe


----------



## Babysoon!!

Hi Girls

Haven't been on here for a week so not really up to date with everyone but will read back over everyones posts in a little while to see how your all getting on.  Just had to post to congratulate Sprinkle.  Sprinkle i am so happy for you congratulations honey.  I'd followed your diary and read your posts and i know you didn't expect it to work, so what a shock it must of been.  Well done honey!!!  Hey your my first FF buddy to get a BFP, Wah ha yy!!!!  It just shows you girls that if we hang in there it does eventually happen.

Lots of Love 

Babysoon x x x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Babysoon - Hope you are ok x

Lou - The place look really lovely you will have a fab time.  The one I went to last Saturday was called the Matara in Tetbury have a look on the old net.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat that place looks lovely, did you stay over?


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - We did and I have to say if you ever get the chance you must go it really is lovely.

Anyway I'm off now until Tuesday have a fab weekend and enjoy the wedding

Love Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I can imagine, have a good weekend


----------



## ❣Audrey

Evening all! 

Sprinkle - I hope you had a nice relaxing time today!

Lou - the cut of your dress sounds lovely!  Hope the weather is nice for tomorrow!

Kat - glad hubby liked your hair! Hope the party is fun tonight!

Babysoon - hope you are ok and that things go well on monday xxx

Today we went out for some lunch, I had some salmon which was yummy!  Then we popped into town for a bit but there were too many people so we came home, made a nice salad for dinner and the inlaws came over for dinner, they've just gone so hubby is downstairs watching films with BIL ( he's autistic and doesn't feel that comfy around girls) so I am upstairs in bed on the lappy with a bowl of Cherry Garcia!

How is everyone tonight? xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi all

Just a quick one today to let you know that it was another bfn for me 

Not sure what will happen next. We have a consultantation on Sept 30th to discuss what tx to try next. I'm really hoping that we won't have to try any more iuis. I think i will be gutted if we don't get to move onto another treatment. I think it will be IVF/ICSI though 

Any way have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive hugs Zarzar - thinking of you.

Today I have my neice Cali coming over and we are going into town for a girly lunch and some shopping, then she is staying over! The weather is lovely here today - hope everyone else has a good day xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals 

Firstly, a big big apology as this is short and sweet as not much time for personals because I am flying to Dublin today for my nephew's christening (only grandchild, big fuss!) Only one member of my family know we did the iui this week so it will be low key for me. DH is staying home with the woof. 

Just wanted to say, Emma, thinking of you, big time. Wishing and praying AF stays away. And Zarzar, I am so so sorry about the bfn. Hugs for you both. 

AAM: Thank you all for your support for Thursday. It meant so much. The basting went really really well, didn't hurt much at all, and we had 25m sperm with 75% motility - the best yet! - so 3 cheers for dh. I have just been completely exhausted since then and sleeping a lot. Don't remember feeling this rubbish last time. Had acup last night but think I felt worse afterwards. 

Sorry this is so short. Will write loads more next week. Sprinkle, enjoy your hols. Kat, Julie, Zuri, Harriet, BeeBee, Lou, Twinkle, Amanda, and everyone else, big hugs and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Chlomidia - glad the basting went well.  Hope you have a lovely time at the christening xxx


----------



## AMC1

Hi there,

I'm about to start tx with OI / IUI at QMC in Notts.

Is there anyone else who is about to embark on the same tx? 

Would be great to chat.

AM xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fairy - I know of people who have used buserelin and downregged for IUI!  So don't panic!  Hope you are ok!

How is everyone this evening xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I don't know myself but I would hazard a guess that people who ovulate by themselves would need to downregg for it to work better for them!

Glad the sniffing is going ok!

I am ok - very tired today.  Just done my jabbing for today and now curled up watching cold case xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Well, we did get away for the weekend, so just popping in quickly to say hello.  Apologies for not doing lots of personals.

Zarzar - I am so terribly sorry to hear your news my lovely.  .  Good on you for just wanting to move on to something else now.  I guess your DD is off to school this week or next & hope you are ok with it all.  Take care of yourself my love and keep in touch with us so we know you are ok.

Lou - Hope the wedding went ok.  Dress sounds lovely.  Hope you weren't feeling icky at all.

Chlomidia - Congrats on being PUPO my lovely & like you said, 3 cheers for your DH.

Love & hugs to you all that I'm too tired to do personals for.

Had a fab weekend - went to Wareham Forest campsite which was lovely, as we got to camp under the trees.  We arrived Friday about 3.30pm and both Fri and Sat nights were nice and mild so we sat outside reading till about 10pm.  Saturday was a fantastic day - we went out on my b-i-l's boat (he has a RIB - rigid inflatable boat) which he uses for diving.  We took DD/DH/m-i-l & f-i-l and went out from Kimmeridge around the coast and stopped in a lovely bay for a picnic/rockpooling/paddling for the day.  Because of the tides we couldn't get back into Kimmeridge till about 4pm, so had a sail (well using the 2 engines) along the coast the other way towards Swanage.  The cliffs and coastline were beautiful, the sun was out and the sea was a beautiful blue.  It was a bit choppy in places, but I enjoyed it sooooo much more than I expected to.  DD had a FAB time and sat on b-i-l's lap "driving" with him all the time which was the safest place.  She just kept wanting to go faster .  Typically, I woke up this morning because of a thunderstorm and we packed up in the pouring rain, but at least we had a fab time and fab weather yesterday.

Really hope you all got to appreciate about the only decent day we've had this year.

Off to work tomorrow, but will be around in the evening to catch up with everyone's news.

Take care all,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Zarzar sorry to hear about your news   

So how is everybody else?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning all

Well thank God we managed to have one day of sun  - finally! Do you think that was our summer?! I had a fun weekend,  went to my university reunion (10 years) which was a lot of fun. It was also nice to catch up with people that I haven't seen in years.

Julie: Glad you enjoyed your camping trip - it sounded lovely and so glad you managed to get some nice weather

Lou: Hope you enjoyed your wedding

Bee Bee: How's the jabbing going? 

Fairy wishes: I am very interested in your down regging because thats what i'll be doing for my IVF!

Zarzar: So sorry it failed again but please that you are taking something positive from it and considering IVF. 

Clomidia: Glad the basting went well,  you are now officially PUPO!!!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet glad you enjoyed the reunion, the wedding was lovely very hot but lovely venue etc


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - sounds like you all had good weekends - at least the weather was kind to us 

Lou - glad you enjoyed the wedding - hope you are feeling ok.  Did you say you were having another scan today?  Hope it goes ok.

Zarzar - sorry that this cycle did not work out but I am pleased that you are so positive about your next step.

Julie - your trip away at the weekend sounds fun.  I hope you were able to relax & enjoy yourself - you deserve it honey .

Harriet - hi.  Nice to hear about your reunion.  Glad you had a nice time.

Bee - glad you got started on the sniffing but I hope the nasty taste does not make it too unpleasant. 

Kat, Emma, Fairy, Twinkle, Sprinkle and everyone else - hope you are all ok  

Not much going on here today....prawn sandwich for lunch (no other choice in sainsburys today  ), but also a healthy fruit salad & strawberry yogurt   I am soooo hungry all of the time its ridiculous!  I had the midwife on thursday - she measured my bump and we found that I measured 32 weeks eventhough I was only 25 weeks at the time!  Apparently this is normal for twins but goodness knows what size I will get to before the end....DH keeps   at the size of me bless him but I'll get my own back (evil laugh) ha ha ha 

Anyway - have a nice day & take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda good to hear those babes are growing nicely.  Yes I have another scan today hoping to see a heartbeat       I am feeling ok although the sick feeling seems to have gone which is worrying


----------



## amandalofi

I am sure it will be ok - I remember that the symptoms came and went during the first few weeks after getting our BFP.  They soon came back with avengence at the 7 week stage and lasted really until about 21 weeks.  Although it is horrid it is reassuring to have some symptoms but may be you might be lucky & have very few  .

Good luck this afternoon     x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Amanda     I think it is just normal to get paranoid isn't it, I am so impatient and want my bump so be here xxxx


----------



## amandalofi

yes it is definately normal....the first weeks seem to drag by but now it is flying by for me   x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not long for you now hey    Are you getting nervous?


----------



## amandalofi

Not really - we have too much going on at the moment to get nervous!  I have only 15 more working days left & then we are moving so I will be quite busy even when I have finsihed work.  I can't wait to stop work....its such a nice feeling


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know I want to become a lady of leisure I loved my 4 weeks off      Exciting stuff new house new babies


----------



## vic32

Hi AM and Fairy,

I've just started my 2nd cycle of stimulated IUI at Sheffield Jessops ACU, Took my first "down-regulating" injection of Suprecur 50 units, yesterday morning, so am about the same stage as you. I had my blood test results back this afternoon, and they want to delay me taking the Puregon until Thursday as apparently i had a very good "Flare" (whatever that means)   My day 2 scan showed i had lots of small follies on both ovaries, so don't know - maybe they think i'm going to produce an army of eggs this month 

I just love FF, especially during treatment cycles, when i can't concentrate on work. 

Best of luck girls. Keep positive. Let us know how you're feeling......

Vicky x


----------



## vic32

Hi Fairy,

I'm not sure either to be honest!  I don't think it's like an IVF "Protocol", but apparently they use Suprecur (Buserelin) to initially stimulate the Pituitary gland, then to "Down-regulate) (ie stop the release of the eggs). They are lovely people at the clinic, but they don't really explain in great detail (for fear of confusing us i think).

I had my day 2 scan on Saturday morning, although AF started about 11pm on Friday night, so i'm a bit confused as to whether that counts as day 1 or 2 (different nurses tell you different things)? 

Anyway, we had our first stimulated IUI cycle in July, then August off, so starting our 2nd attempt now. I didn't have any injections during my "month off". i guess different clinics do different things?

like you say - all very confusing  

Vicky x


Is this your first time?


----------



## vic32

Hi Fairy,

Confusing! - tell me about it   Sounds like you know more about things than i do  

Sorry if i confused you - as you say my day 2 scan was mainly to check the womb lining, but they also looked at my ovaries, and saw lots of little segments (probably immature follies) 

The only side effects i had last time was tender (.)(.)s - which eventually subsided just before the end of my 2ww. No funny tastes etc. Sometimes i perversely think i'd like to have side-effects, so at least i know my body is responding somehow, but then again, i'd probably obsess about them even more (whether it was a positive or a negative sign). I got AF pains before my blood test last time, and obsessed about what that mean't, but i think i knew that it was a bad sign really - but reading these posts - everyone of us is different, so it's so hard to tell.

I know what you mean about not knowing whether you're doing it right. I'm sure you're ok though. I gave myself a whacking great black bruise when i did my HCG injection, and got paranoid that it wouldn't work properly then!  

It's all enough to make you go  

Don't apologise about questions - it's good to know other people thing the same thoughts as i do :-D

Vicky x


----------



## AMC1

Hi Vicky and Kate,

Glad to see your entries on here! Good luck to you both. Now I'm really confused. I haven't been told a great deal (yet). I'm due on this Sunday and have been told to call the clinic to let them know when AF happens. All I have been told is this: 

My cycle will be stimulated with injections called gonadotrophins each day from Day 5 until ovulation.  They then give me a HCG injection to release the egg.  If we are unsuccessful we can continue with back to back cycles, unless I've been overstimulted in which case I may need a month off in between cycles. Apparently, I do not need to sign any forms?!

Usually attend the clinic on days 5, 10, 12 and then it will depend on how I respond to the treatment. Usually by day 16 we will have finished.  I need to allow about half an hour per appointment except for the insemination day when I will be here up to 2 hours.

Does this sound right? What are gonadotrophins?

Help!!!

Love AM xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - glad you had a fab time away hun!

Harriet - glad you enjoyed the reunion! xxx

Amanda - glad the babies are growing well!


My scan this morning was pants .  The follies haven't grown, and there is just more of them.  She couldn't find my right ovary at all today either.  She has said do 75miu tonight and then 150miu for 2 days and then go back thursday for another scan, but she doesn't think I am responding well enough and we will probably have to abandon .  Also got back to work to find our jobs are on the line if things don't improve so all round a crappy crappy day!  How can I make my follies grow in 2 days?  Any advice welcome! xxx


----------



## AMC1

Hi there,

Thanks for that. I wonder why I am doing it differently to you girls? The clinic have sent me an e-mail saying that there are no forms to sign! This is at the fertility clinic in QMC (Nottingham). Seems odd but if that's what they say then I have to trust them I suppose.

Yes please Vicky, can be buddies .... a little apprehensive as not telling work so gona have to just put LOA forms through. Wonder if they will ask me what's up. Have you girls told your emplyers what's happening? AM xxx


----------



## AMC1

PS Back soon, off to cook tea! Big   and lots of   AM xxx


----------



## AMC1

Of course not, sorry hun!!!!  We can all be buddy's!! LOL! XXXXXXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick hello as DD is really poorly tonight and I'm not sure if we are going to have to take her to see someone.  Poor little love has a temperature of 39.9 and is complaining of tummy pains.  Seems very out of sorts, but is so tired I think a lot of it is down to that.

BeeBee - Oh love, what a horrible day you've had - sorry that the scan didn't go well & your work was crappy too.  Other than the wheatbag and water I just don't know what to suggest to get them to grow honey.  So sorry I can't think of anything else.  I really hope things look better on Thursday.

Lou - Glad to hear the wedding went ok my lovely.

Amanda - Hello honey.

Right, well off to check out the NHS Direct website.

Catch up tomorrow.
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Julie I hope your DD is ok - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie hope DD is ok   

Bee bee pray those follies have a growth spurt for you hun   

Good morning all


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks Lou - how are you feeling today?

I have a hot waterbottle on them already!  Not doing anything today - just chilling out.

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I am feeling fine thanks, I think I have the sick feeling under control just eat lots more, I feel on  for obvious reasons.  Make sure you drink plenty of water too honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

I will do hun - I have 2 500ml bottles next to me and I shall keep filling them up! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats a girl and I pray they have a growth spurt


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun! I am glad you have the sicky feeling under control xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning all

It was very quiet on here yesterday

Bee Bee: I hope that your follies grow nice and large

Lou: Did you have your scan yesterday?

Julie: I hope that your DD is ok today

Emma: First day at work yesterday? I hope that it went well and that you are ok

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning harriet yes scan was yesterday all was well hun saw the h/beat


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thats wonderful it must have been so emotional for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

It was got nervous because it took ages to find it as its so small at the moment but then couldn't believe it when I saw it


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw didn't realise you had your scan yesterday Lou that must have been so cool!!

Harriet -  how are you doing?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It was cool Bee, I don't want to shove it down your necks as I know its hard when your going through tx


----------



## ❣Audrey

(((hugs) - I am glad it went well and that you got to see the heartbeat xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

It looks like its just the 3 of us today then?! Lou: don't worry at all, we are all really happy for you and I think that we have all been through enough on here to welcome a pregnancy as good news rather than something to be annoyed about! Having a pants month this month, we've not had BMS much at all and my temperature chart sucks this month. I'm seriously considering starting IVF after all, I know it sounds stupid but i'm sick of being so disappointed every month, at least with IVF I will feel like I am doing something positive. Oh dear I chop and change my mind too much! At least I have my holiday to look forward to


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Harriet    Why don't you plan to start it on return from your hols then hun


----------



## ❣Audrey

Harriet - hugs hun - I agree with Lou why not plan it on your return from hols?

Zuri - hugs to you also, if the test says not pregnant on saturday then there is still a chance it could come up as pregnant days later.  I guess the decision on what to do is ultimately up to you xxx

Lou - also agree with Harriet!  Your pregnancy just gives me hope! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw - it will be worth it hun!  Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

That was going to be my plan, have one more cycle of natural IUI next month and then when back from hols start the IVF - but its a scary step! Not sure why i am so scared?!

Zuri: The whole drinking thing is a difficult one, personally I would rather wait for the OTD and not drink just to be on the safe side but everyones different. I usually allow myself a glass of wine or 2 because i figure loads of people don't even know that they are pg and carry on drinking


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I totally understand I was the same but honestly IVF is not half as bad as we imagine and if you've done IUi you are aware of the dildocams


----------



## Harriet_LF

ahh yes the dildocams - I found the drugs worse though! Nevermind I guess it will be worth it in the end. Are you going to find out if its a boy or girl?


----------



## Leicesterlou

So you have had the drugs already well you know what to expect then hun.  Your about the 4th person to ask about whether I am going to find out what sex, I have no idea not thought about it, I am one of these people that kind of just enjoys the moment and doesn't look too far into the future just in case....  Our spare room is pink though so may have to re-decorate if its a boy

Zuri in the past I have had OJ and told people I am on vodka and OJ


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that sounds like a good plan Harriet.  I think anything is scary - knowing the emotional rollercoaster it can be.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well today  

Lou - fab news about the scan - are you finding the wait in between appointments worse than the 2ww?  I know I did  

Zuri - I would keep away from the pee sticks until OTD if you can as you may find yourself agonising over the results.  Anyway what ever you decide I hope you still enjoy your festival.

Harriet - hi & hope you are ok.  I wrote down a little flow chart when trying to decide how far I wanted to go with treatment.  If you write down all the options and possible outcomes it may help you make a decision.  I found it made me feel I had more control over the whole situation.  I was given that advice by a Counsellor at my clinic and it really helped.

Julie - hope DD is better as the last thing you will want is for her to miss her first day at school - it would be such a shame  

Bee Bee - sorry about your scan results....keep that hot water bottle on your tummy, drink lots too....hopefully you will see an improvement in time for the next scan  

Anyway its pouring down here.  I was hopeing it would have stopped by now so I dont get wet feet whilst I go and get my lunch.  Not sure what I fancy to day  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda - I am finding the wait until I am 12weeks dragging but just trying to relax and enjoy being pg


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks Amanda - it's pouring down here too!!  Just about to go and get some lunch and then tuck myself up again! xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

*BOO!!!*

Hellooooo my lovely ladies, hope you are all well. I am writing from the comforts of my own home half day at work today and FINALLY (yes lou finally) i have internet sorted at home.

Look forward to catching up
xxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kittenpaws - glad you have internet at home! xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Why thank you!


----------



## Leicesterlou

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *KP* I can't believe after 8 months you finally have the internet at home           

So how are you my lovely?


----------



## KittenPaws

I know hey?? We got rid of the old useless company and went back to BT. Its so good! 

Im okay hun. Hows you yummy mummy? Im so happy for you (which i think ive said a zillion times)


----------



## Leicesterlou

So glad you finally got it sorted.  I am fine can't stop eating but it helps to keep the sick feeling at bay so just going with it       Missed you hun


----------



## KittenPaws

I know ive missed you heaps. All you ladies, wheres the lovely Julie? 

Eating is good, and whatever helps JUST DO IT!!! Lol.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie pops in now and again but her DD was quite poorly was hoping to see her today but no sign so I hope everything is ok


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh i hope she is     

Julie thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I am off home now but Julie if you pop in tonight hope DD is feeling better hun


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies - thought I would pop on and quickly say Hi came bac kto work today after a great couple of days off!  Will try and catch up with all the posts later.

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kat - glad you've had a nice couple of days!

Kitten - glad good old BT have sorted it for you so you can chat again!

Julie - I hope your DD is ok today hun and that her fever has gone down xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Hi everyone 

The Christening was wonderful, thanks, we had a lovely time. Back to the grindstone today, but just finished up work so thought I would say hello all... 

Julie, sounds like you had a lovely weekend camping, so sorry to hear dd is unwell. Hope she feels better soon.  

Beebee, sorry to hear about your scan, but hopefully things will improve this weekend. On my first scan this cycle I had 7 follies, and only 2 matured by the following week, so hopefully yours will do the same.   Lots of water, wheatbag, and I also had an acupuncture session the night before my last scan too.

Harriet, did you enjoy your 10 year reunion? (You lucky young thing! I am well past ten years now I can tell ya!) Good luck with your decision re ivf/iui hun, hugs for you   

Lou, congrats on the scan! It must be amazing seeing the heartbeat  

Kathryne, hope you enjoyed the few days off - how's the new haircut settling in?  

Zuri, how are you finding the 2ww? I've no symptoms at all really. Felt tired for those couple of days but feeling fine now. Few cramps now and then, that's about it. I've my bloods booked for Friday week.  I can't help you on the drinking thing, I feel bad myself as I'd a fair few on the weekend as a close family member has been having a really bad time of it and we went out for a drink... I didn't drink as much as I could have, but of course I'm beating myself up about it now.    

Also, in terms of testing early, did you take a trigger before the iui? Because if you did it can remain in your system for sometime after, and would give you a false positive if you tested too early. Try to hang on til test date hun... 

How's everyone else? Sprinkle? Emma? 
Hi Kittenpaws   

BIG SURPRISE here gals - we got a letter from Guys and St Thomas at the weekend - we were referred to them for our "free" nhs ivf this summer, and told to expect to hear from them next spring/summer time. Well, they have just written to say we've to go along to their information evening next week, and will be seeing a consultant within 3 weeks of that to discuss treatment       We are in total shock that it's happened so quickly.... 

Of course, we're keeping fingers crossed we won't need it...   

I felt a bit sad this morning too - on one of the other boards I post on, a friend announced her PG - I am really delighted for her, she's been through so so much ... but ... she and I were the only ones left that hadn't conceived over these past 2+ years, some of the gals even have two babies now ... and now it's only me left    

Sorry to waffle on about me...    to everyone xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive huggles Chlomidia.  That is fantastic news at how fast the referral is moving xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - that would be the HCG trigger shot you took.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes for testing day xxx


----------



## vic32

Hi Am/Kate.

Am - your cycle sounds similar to mine. I guess every clinic does it slightly differently. I know what you mean - i get confused with all these terms. Apparently Gonadotrophins are "hormones that stimulates the growth and activity of the gonads, especially any of several pituitary hormones that stimulate the function of the ovaries and testes". I have the HCG injection also. Last time, i had to take it earlier than i expected to (around day 9 of my cycle), as my follies had grown quite large. It very much depends on you - so it's good that you're going in for regular scans.

I know what you mean about not telling work. I don't want everyone to know either, but i had to tell my line manager, who has been really understanding about it. He just said, work from home whenever you need to (i live nr Sheffield, but work in Leeds), so would mean getting to work late on my clinic days. I guess it very much depends on what things are like at your work, so totally understand. I met a lady yesterday who is on her 2nd cycle, but hasn't told work, but sounds like trying to come up with excuses can be stressful too. I'd be rubbish at coming up with convincing excuses.

I wish someone could put a camera up there sometimes, to see whats going on. I don't even know whether egg and sperm are meeting? Bye the way - your DH's SA improved lots !!! What was he doing? My DH cut down on caffeine, beer and hot baths, and his SA improved, but only a little bit. Also tried some chinese herbal medicines so not sure exactly what made the difference. I guess everyone's different.

Anyway, chat soon girls. i'm off home now.

Vicky x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Thank you so much for all your messages about DD.  Thank goodness she was better this morning – must have been a short lived viral thing.  There I was worrying myself just about her going to school, then all of a sudden I was worried she wouldn’t be well enough to go .

Bee_Bee – Hope the hot water bottle and all that water is doing the trick my lovely.

Harriet – Hello honey.  Sounds like a good plan to start IVF after your hol’s when hopefully you’ll be really relaxed, but  you won’t need to even do it.  

Lou – Glad you have the sicky thing under control & I am so  for you seeing the heartbeat – such a fantastic thing.  Please don’t feel you are “shoving it down our necks” – I am soooo excited for you my lovely.

Zuri – Wow it’s the 2nd week of your 2ww!  I’m sure it hasn’t flown for you but it seems to have gone quickly in my little brain .  Hope the lack of symptoms turn out to be really positive for you.  Hope you have a lovely weekend camping honey.

Amanda – Hello honey, hope the packing is going ok and you aren’t over doing things.

KP – Hello my lovely – was wondering how you are.  Great that you have the internet sorted at home now so you can keep in touch when you are on maternity leave .  I see you have another scan tomorrow .  Thank you for saying you miss me. 

Kat – Hello lovely.  Hope you enjoyed your days off.

Clomidia – Great news that you are going to get seen so quickly.  .

Hello to everyone else who didn't get time to post today.

Well, today was my last day at work for 4.5 wks and I’m pretty   about it.  Not sure how long the novelty will last – probably till the weekend .  It was a crazy busy day, but it’s got to be worth it.  Will be strange to have such a different routine, but at least I can spend more QT with DD (and all you lovely ladies too ).

So, BB double eviction tonight.  They are all dressed in afro wigs and dressing gowns so should be funny to be evicted in them .  Hoping it’ll be Mo and Kat out tonight (sorry if that’s not the general consensus).

Hope to catch up tomorrow some time, but going to be a busy one & will no doubt be a bag of nerves tomorrow night.

Sweet dreams all, love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad DD is much better hun!  xxx


----------



## Ajax

​
Love to all

Amanda x


----------



## Ajax

New home this way.....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154980.0

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Julie I am so glad you were right with BB and Kat & Mo got kicked out  

Good morning all


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fairy - massive hugs hun.  I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Fairy, hugs for you... come back whenever you're ready hun   

Julie, glad to hear DD is better! Oh so thrilled for you having 4 weeks off work, I'd LOVE that. Make sure you get plenty of "ME" time in there too, as well as time for everyone else 

Zuri, yep that's the trigger. If you tested now there's a chance that would give you a positive anyway, so yeah, probably best to wait. You're nearly there girl!!!! I'm excited for you! I'm testing Friday week, so 9 days to go .... eeeek! 

Beebee, thanks for the   
Harriet, how's things with you? Yep, we are still in shock about the ivf coming round so quickly  

How's everyone else? 

I take it all back about no symptoms, I am 7dpo and started cramping last night, very mild but it lasted a couple of hours before disappearing and then started again this morning. It's my back ache that's worse than the belly ache. This is WAY too early for AF though I've a 15-day LP so I guess it's an IUI side effect... Oh and I woke up with a blooming cold this morning -YUCK!!! 

Clomidia x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hugs again Chlomidia - hope the cold is better soon!  Not sure about the symptoms.

Has anyone else had really disturbed sleep while stimming? xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Bee Bee: My sleep never seems to be disturbed so I can't really help with your question

Clomidia: I had a lot of cramping when I have IUI too and it started much earlier than normal AF signs - not sure what that means

Julie: Glad that your DD is much better - I am so jealous for your time off! I am so sick of work at the moment that I am actually looking forward to IVF for some time off! I think i've gone  

Hi Lou / Kat / Zuri / Emma/ Twinkle and anyone else I have forgotten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are ok

Julie - good news about DD being better and I am sure you will enjoy your time off think of all the lovely things you can do  

Lou - Morning lovely how are you? how was the wedding?

Sprinkle - Hi how are you today lovely?

And a BIG morning to everyone Harriet, Zuri, Emma, Twinkle, Clomidia, Fairy, Bee & KP

Love Kat xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

How are you doing today Kat? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, the wedding was lovely thanks, how are you?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning my lovelies  

Just a quick one as I really shouldn't be sat on my  on FF - I need to get the house cleaned and tidied as m-i-l is over this pm.

Last session at nursery for DD and I have to admit to   when I left her there.  End of an era.  .

She seems to have swollen glands in her throat, so think that is the cause of her being poorly.  Have given her some calpol and hope it'll be ok.  We have a Doc's appt on Fri for her anyway, so think if it doesn't get worse, we will just wait till then.

First day at school tomorrow         

Massive  for you all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie poor you I am sure DD will lover her new school but it will be heart renching tomorrow, sending you big hugs


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee & Lou - I am ok thanks trying to get used to my new hair do! I catch myself in mirror every now and again and cuckle to myself sad I know   Glad the wedding was good Lou you had fab weather.

I have got my Hycosy (Ecovist!!) hopefully on the 15th Sept thats if wonderful AF turns up on Saturday.  Do you know roughly how long after having this done I will be able to start my IUI treatment obviously assuming everything is OK.

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck for you Hycosy!  Not long to go now!  I am not sure on timing for treatment as I had lap done and didn't need a hycosy.

Julie - thinking of you over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat good luck with your Hycosy sorry can't help with timmings


----------



## ❣Audrey

I would think as you're awake for it and it's not as invasive as a lap that depending on the outcome you wouldn't have to wait long xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thansk guys - I do hope its not too long!


----------



## Clomidia

Kat - good luck! Take a few paracetemol beforehand to help ease any pain you might have (hopefully none!)


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well today  

Kat - I had a Hycosy & my consultant said that we could start IUI straightaway after the next AF.  Clomidia is right though - take some paracetomol before to ease any discomfort.  Its not that bad really - no worse than the basting anyway.

Julie - good luck tomorrow with DD's first day at school.  It's my DD's first day back too - she is quite excited.

Harriet, Bee bee, Zuri, Lou, Clomidia, KP, Fairy & everyone else - hi & hope you are having a nice day.

Amanda x


----------



## ❣Audrey

How are you feeling today Amanda?  I am fine - just resting up and concentrating on making my follies grow! xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat
I think i wanted a month between having my hycosy and starting treatment but I don't think that there is a hard and fast rule. My cons told me that some women fall pg naturally afterwards as its gives the tubes a bit of a clear out. I would definitely take ibuprofen beforehand, the pain wasn't that bad, I had some cramping, a bit like mid cycle pain if you get that at all.


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Bee bee - I am fine - I just get very tired easily now.  I am almost now office bound ( I am a Food & Health Safety Inspector so it is hard to do inspections with an enormous bump  ).  

Here's a follie dance for you for tomorrow - I hope it all goes well  

           

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun! I bet you are tired!!  Hope you manage to get lots of rest but don't get too bored cxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again my lovelies 

Amanda - Hope your DD enjoys her first day back.  Wonder if she's telling all her school friends about moving house and having a new brother and sister .

Harriet_LF - Hoping that your consultant was right and Kat gets a lovely BFP after the Hycosy.  How was your 10 year re-union by the way?  Perhaps you have already said and I'm just being a right  

Bee_Bee - Hope those follies are doing their thing.  Glad to hear you are getting some lovely rest.

Kat - Not long now till your hycosy my lovely.  Hope that Harriet's consultant was right and you get your BFP before you need to do any tx.  .

Lou - How are you feeling today honey?  Eaten enough to not feel icky?

Well, I've collected my DD from the nursery for the last time .  It was really hard emptying out her drawer and the worst thing was that her key worker was in tears.   .  DD just ADORES her and as I was putting DD in the car her key worker came out to walk home for lunch and DD yelled out "I love you Alison".  Poor little love just waved and wandered off.  Least I saved mine till the journey home (good job DD sits behind and couldn't see me ).  So that's another era over and done with.  I know everyone said to us to enjoy every minute of DD before she goes to school, because it goes so quickly, but they were SOOOO right.  It doesn't seem that long ago that I was on maternity leave.

Right, enough reminiscing.  Just having lunch and having a rest after blitzing the kitchen.  Need to get the hoover out in a mo.

Catch up later my lovelies, have a fab afternoon.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Julie   hun xxx

Kat - I have also heard that many people fall pregnant after the hycosy too xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda, can you still fit through the doorway    only joking  

Bee GFG GFG       what time is your scan?

Hey Julie, poor you why don't you and DD have a special treat this afternoon you both deserve it   

Kat lets hope your lucky and fall pg naturally


----------



## ❣Audrey

My scan is at 10!  I have had teh hot waterbottle on all day so far and drunk loads of water! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thank you Zuri - how are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw hugs Zuri - I hope it goes quickly.  Hope Twinkle is ok xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks everyone for the advice it really is much appreciated - how amazing would it be to fall naturally pg but somehow I dont think Im that lucky.

Julie - I really do feel for you today lovely  must be hard but at the same time lovely to see you DD grow into a lovely young lady xx

Zuri - I know its hard but try to relax Monday really is no that far. I know its easy for me to say but keep a PMA and Im sure you will be fine lovely      

Bee - All the very best for your scan I am sure everything will be just perfect


----------



## ❣Audrey

I hope so - will be so disappointed if we have to abandon as we have had to wait so long for this now xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all well - thought i would do a better job catching up on this thread but its three pages long already!!!!

Good luck to KP for her scan today - how exciting 

Julie - bless your daughter - my friend got her little boy all ready for nursery this morning - he kept telling me how many sleeps it was till he was going back everytime I see him - and when she gets there its closed - she read the letter wrong and it doesn't open until Monday - when she rang me he was sobbing in the background!!! Felt tears well up when she told me and then again when reading about your daughter 

I officially hate work - was getting quite nervous about leaving on mat leave as have worked all my life but could quite easily walk out today and not come back - everyone told me it would happen but I thought I would different - oh to win that lotto!!!

have a great day ladies - will try and log back on later 

lots of love 

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello (again )

Bee_Bee - Loving your new avatar pic honey (so is DD).  Lots of luck for 10am tomorrow then, as I'm probably going to be vanishing again shortly (in-laws due soon).

Leech - I know what you mean about keeping up with the thread.  It had been quiet for a few days and I was doing ok, but everyone's lovely and chatty again.  Your poor friend getting her days mixed up - I remember being left at secondary school at the beginning of term, only to find out that it was first years and sixth formers only.  I had to walk 3 miles home and was in tears.  Now I always check, double check and do a final check on dates just in case.  Must be a problem with my family, because we even turned up a day early for a funeral.  .  I kid you not, we really did.  Sorry to hear about work - I felt much the same about mine .... left with 4 weeks 2 days to go till due date and gave birth the day after I finished work, so didn't get any time off or rest.  My advice (especially as maternity leave is 9 months now) is to finish early.

Zuri - Had to giggle about your cooking comment.  Nearly there now my lovely.    

Kat - It would be fab if you had a natural BFP, so you could join Bee in not ending up needing any tx after waiting patiently for months.

Lou - We've got a very nice chocolate pud for tonight  as a treat.  I've bought DD a new DVD & a little kinder choccy bar for tomorrow when she's home.  Have you got another date for a scan yet?

I'm going to see if I can change my avatar pic to one from the weekend, but I failed miserably last time I tried.  

Catch up later,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jules, no date for scan yet I see the Midwife on 17th Sept so will find out then I guess.  Mmm Chocolate pud, I seem to have a craving for sweet things I have been going made for Cornflake cake and ate half of one Monday night, loving the sound of your pudding though, glad you have some treats for DD maybe you need something too honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I've asked DH for some   to cheer me up .


----------



## leechcb1

OMG Lou cornflake cakes were a fave of mine too!!!! How weird!!

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sorry to hear you're not enjoying work Leech xxx

Julie - lol I thought the dancing bunny might cheer us all up!  I hope DH does something nice for you xxxxxx


----------



## AMC1

Hi Vicky,

Thanks for that.

Let me get this right, you're on your first cycle of IUI right? When will you be on your 2ww? Fingers crossed for you! Thanks for the info, really helps. Yes I too wish we could see what's happening inside! 

Are you leading a super healthy lifestyle at the moment? We are but it's so boring. Can't complain though, not if it brings us what we want eh? We don't smoke so that's not an issue but I like a glass of vino and dh likes his guinness but haven't been having anything at all of late. Are you the same?

Yes dh SA improved so much Vicky, truly amazing. Just hope they were his results!!!! The only changes he made approx 3 months b4 the last SA were the following:

A smoothie EVERY day
More brazil nuts for the selenium
1 x Centrum multi vitamin.

Consultant said there may well have beeen nothing wrong with the other samples and that maybe the sperm had died in  transit to the hospital and then once at the hospital the semen hadn't been alalysed quickly enough. I guess we'll never know. Actually saying that, the sample for the IUI will be interesting. I'm inclined to think that maybe there was never anything wrong ... just a delay in analysis that damaged the sample. 

Anyway, off to cook tea. Keep in touch and best of luck.

AM x


----------



## AMC1

Wgat's your story then Vicky, if you don't mind me asking? Can't see any details for you. AM x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to you all,

Sorry not been on for a while been really busy, tryin to get the house prepared to go on the market.

Well OTD was today, but didnt get to it again has AF arrived at tea time last night                     

Good luck to all who are in their 2ww

Twinkle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Twinkle so sorry honey      

Julie well did you get some lurving   

Good morning all


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive massive hugs Twinkle - thinking of you xxx

I'm off for my scan in half an hour.  Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee Bee  with your follie scan I really hope they have woke up and started growing for you GFG GFG            be sure to pop back and let us know how you get on


----------



## ❣Audrey

I will do hun - lol I have already figured out I can pop on via my mobile and let you know how it goes as I am supposed to be meeting a friend afterwards lol! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent enjoy the time with your friend    P.S love the photo of your dogs


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw thanks - it's the only one I have been able to upload! I wanted to upload some of my cross eyed cat, my hugely fat cat and my dwarf cat but it wont let me! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you do have a selection of cats


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all what lovely weather  

Twinkle - I am so sorry lovely that it has not worked this time       are you going to try again? xx

Lou - Morning lovely how are you today?

Bee - Good luck with the follie scan        

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat I am good thanks you?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Bee_Bee - That's nearly a cattery .  I can't seem to upload any pics to my avatar recently, but I'm going to get DH to give me a hand and try to upload a pic of DD ready for school this am.  Hope the scan is going ok .... ooooo ... it's about to happen any minute.   

Lou - Morning my lovely.  How are you feeling today?  Chocolate cornflake cakes ..... mmmmm, might have to buy some stuff in to make them with DD soon.

Twinkle - Massive  my lovely.  So, so sorry to hear your news.  My advice (given my recent experience) is to do a test anyway, because I still had 2 "periods" even though I was pg.  I found out from my Mum that my Gran had 3 periods when she was pg with my Mum, so didn't know she was until the 4th month.  

Kat - Hello honey.  Yep, it was   for the school walk this morning.  You ok today my lovely?

Morning to everyone else   .

So that's it .... I've dropped DD at school for the first time.  Was a bit easier than expected because she was just fine, DH was with me and we walked there and back with some friends.  I was about to crumple when I came out of the classroom, but looked at all the little faces waiting to go in and couldn't bear them to see me upset so forced myself to keep calm.  Just keep looking at the clock already to see how long it is till we can go and get her (hour and 3/4 now ).

Ok, well, couple more threads to post on, then I'm going to clean the bathrooms I think to keep busy.  

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I am good thanks, get some mini eggs to put in the middle of the cornflake cakes.  Poor you but well done for being so brave, must have been nice to walk with DH, be kind to yourself and don't work too hard


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Well done! on taking DD on her 1st day I'm sure she will be just fine and think of all the lovely friends she will make.

Lou - Your cakes sound fab - they are making me really hungry.  I think I'm going to have one of those days where i will be hungry all day


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thats it ... I've got the munchies now.


----------



## Kathryne

I just had a banana but it didnt do the trick!  DH is working nights tonight so I might get myself something nice for tea.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry ladies but it's pigging out at Pizza Hut for us.  .  I know it's not very sophisticated, but we all love it.

Catch up later,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

We are having take away tonight not sure what yet though see what we fancy later.  I am just about to start on my ginger nuts....  but now I fancy pizza


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

All this talk of pizza is now making me hungry! I am working from home today so i might have beans on toast for lunch

Julie: Well done for being so brave and taking your DD to school, the picture looks very cute

Bee Bee: Your dogs look absolutely adorable! And so many cats! I only have one, she is such a cutie but is also fat so she is on a diet, I used to have 2 cats but the other one got run over, I was heartbroken. 

Twinkle: So sorry that it didn't work this time, treat yourself to a lovely glass of wine!

Morning to everyone else


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol cats, dogs...if I had my way we would have far more of course!!

Julie - DD looks soooo cute ready for her first day at school! Glad it went well xxx

Lou - take out sounds like a good idea I quite fancy an indian!!

Harriet - sorry to hear about your cat.  My fat one cannot actually tuck her legs underneath her!!

Well my scan was not at all what I expected.  There was no growth whatsoever.  It was heartbreaking.  They had told me to inject another 150iui again tonight then change back to 75 over the weekend, but they don't think there will be any more growth before monday.  If there isn't any more growth on monday we will abandon and the consultant has asked that we have no more IUI as it seems I don't respond to drugs to stimulate my ovaries so we will have an appointment with him later on monday.  I don't really know what to think as we haven't been told what our options would be after this at all.  Been told to rest all weekend xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thought there would be pages to catch up on, but it's been really quiet today - hope everyone is ok?

BeeBee - Oh lovely, I'm so sorry to hear they haven't grown at all.  Really hope that the bigger injection tonight makes a difference and there is some good news on Monday.  I'd take their advice - rest up and take care of yourself.  It's easy to say try not to worry, and I know it's hard, but keep your mind occupied and look after yourself.  .

Lou - Hope you enjoy your takeaway this evening - DD hardly ate anything - guess it was the nerves and excitement from this morning.  

Harriet - Mmmm beans on toast - love it, but haven't had it for a while.  Thank you for saying the new pic is cute - I guess you mean DD .  Don't think I could ever be described as cute .

So that's the first day at school over and done with - I now have a schoolgirl .  Actually, I am really proud of her - she took it all in her stride and it sounds like she had a fab time.  Just hope it goes as well tomorrow - I'll be doing it all solo as DH leaves for work at 7am every morning.  

Well, hope you all have lovely evenings & will catch up tomorrow.
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks Julie - I am tucked up on the sofa with a hot water bottle watching house and then bones.  I have text my manager this morning and told him how it went and explained that I need to rest up but he still  hasn't gotten back to me! xxx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on here for a good few months so wont even attempt any personals. Must say congrats to Lou tho, thats fab news.

Well tommorrow is the day for basting. Been on 50mg Clomid and there was a nice juicy 16mm follie on Wed morning when I had scan. Also had a numner of others but not of any significant size. Going into hospital for 2pm (asked for afternoon so that havent got to take full day off work and have to explain why I want the time off when it is the most busiest week of the month in work) Had to set alarm for 2am this morning to do injection................I am officially bonkers!!! Am feeling nervous and excited to think I will be PUPO this time tom. Trying not to get too excited incase itdosnt happen for us this time.

Is there anyone else on here being basted tom too? xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck for the basting tomorrow Hope and Pray xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all,

Thanks for all your support and kind words, we can have another try at IUI, but DH wants me to wait a while due to having alot of stress on at work, he wants me to leave and find something else, then do the next IUI, but i dont want to wait that long. Said i will wait this cycle but want to try again next month.

Twinkle


----------



## ❣Audrey

Totally understandable hun - you need to do what feels best.  Thinking of you and Dh.

Night night ladies xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Twinkle,      so so sorry to read about your bfn. You do what is best for you and dh, wishing you loads and loads of luck with it, hun 

BeeBee, I can't believe you've not progressing, that's just awful- I really hope a few days of rest does the trick for you hun. Think positive thoughts - I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you too  

Zuri, good luck for Monday!!!  

Julie, how did the second day go with dd? 

Hope and Pray, good luck today!!! 

Hello to everyone else, Harriet, Kat, Lou... all you lovely ladies    

Sorry this is so short and sweet, got to take woof for a walk, and running behind this morning. Oh and got stinking cold. 
No other cramping from me, one week til testing


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all - thank crunchie its Friday!!!

Bee - Sorry to hear about your scan but hopefully the bigger injection today will do the trick    

Julie - What a lovely pic DD look gorgeous you should be really proud of her  

Zuri - Morning lovely I think you should def wait until Monday to test have a good weekend camping hope this weather will be kind to you x

Twinkle - I agree you have to do what is best for you and DH - all the very best lovely xx

And morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - Good job you don't live here you would get washed away camping here this weekend its awful!!!    But I am sure you will have a fab time


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies

So, day 2 of school and it all went well (except for the  and DD's trousers being too long to wear, so she's gone off in a skirt - so much for the vision of walking in Sept in her summer dress ).

Kat - Morning my lovely.  You are right about the weather - it's hideous here today.  Desparately wanted to get some gardening done, but don't think I'm going to manage it this weekend.  Definitely agree about TGIF  .  Thank you for your lovely comment about DD - I am really proud of her - she's just taken it all in her stride.

Bee - Hope you are resting up, and your boss got back to you ok.

Lou - Hope you are ok my lovely - no sign of you yet?  Me worried  

Clomidia - Morning honey.  Poor you having a stinking cold - I'm fighting one off - been sniffing a bit for days.  Hope woof's walk went ok - if your weather is like ours you will have needed wellies & waterproofs.

Zuri - Hope you have a fab weekend away camping, and hope you are wrong about the weather.  Good on you for waiting till Mon to test - I'm sure it's the best thing to do.   that those sore boobs are due to something much more exciting.

Hope & Pray - Lots and lots of luck my lovely.  PUPO in a few hours time.

Hello to all the other lovely IUI'ers - Amanda/Leech/Zarzar/Twinkle/Sprinkle/Harriet & big apol's to anyone I've not mentioned - I am feeling very  these days.

Love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts




----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - good luck hun!  Hope you  have a lovely weekend xxx

Chlomidia - Hope the cold eases off today xxx

Julie - glad your DD's 2nd day went well - sorry the weather is so crappy and has stopped her wearing her dress!!

My boss still hasn't gotten back to me .  No idea why not - am tempted to go in today and see him although not sure if he is working or not and haven't really got the energy.  Had loads of bad dreams last night so have only just gotten up but feel so tired!  I had some nasty twinges when I went to bed last night so I am hoping that's a good sign.

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Lovely Ladies 

Julie your daughter is beautiful (she takes after you) - how smart does she look in her uniform - you must be so proud of her  

Twinkle so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time  

Bee Bee - sorry scan didn't go to plan - here's   for Monday for you 

Best of luck Hope and Pray - PUPO be 2.15!!! 

Good luck for Monday Zuri - enjoy the camping 

Kat - hello lovely - you getting used to the hair yet?

Get well soon Clomidia

Love to Lou and all our other ladies 

Hope you all enjoying this lovely weather - its about 90 degrees in Liverpool, sun is shining and we all sitting in here with our shorts on - actually the heating is on and we are all wet and miserable  Great British weather you can't beat it!!!

See ya all later

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Leech - yes i am finally getting used to my hair although I'm finding I have to wash it more often now its shorter never mind at least DH likes it  

Julie - Like you I was hoping to get our in the garden this weekend to rescue my vegetables and plants but I don't think we are going to be able to do that   never mind.  MIL rang us last night and offered to take us out for dinner on Sunday which was really lovely of her. God lover her she is going into hospital next week for a knee replacement after which she will be coming to stay with us for a few weeks as we have more room and a downstair toilet which will be much easier for her.

Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Ladies just a quick one as at home today relaxing as been up half the night problems peeing so drinking cranberry juice now and seems better.

Julie I so love your photo honey, you must be so proud

Hope you all have a good weekend, it won't stop raining here


----------



## ❣Audrey

(((hugs))) Lou xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Bee sorry about your scan honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

That's ok hun - hoping it will come good as I have lots of twinges this morning xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - well thank goodness it is friday but shame about the rain    I hope you are all well.

Bee - sorry to hear about the scan....I think you need a good old Follie Dance:

          .

Try not to worry too much - on my second IUI it took us 23 days to get to basting day & that was our successful cycle.  I'll be thinking about you over the weekend.  Take care & get lots of rest .  

Lou - hope you feel better for the cranberry juice.  I think UTIs are quite common when you are pg.  

Kat - hope you have a nice meal on sunday & that your MIL gets on all right next week after her op.

Leech - hi.  Hope you are well....it can't be long until you start your Leave - bet you can't wait.  Hope you are getting lots of rest.  Have you got everything organised now?

Julie - hi....glad DD's first day went ok.....mine kept moaning that she does not want to wear a tie as it doesn't look pretty   She is 6 at the end of the month....goodness knows what she will be like when she is a teenager!

Zuri - hope the camping trip is not too damp.  Have a great weekend.  Good luck for next week  

Twinkle, Hope & pray, Clomidia, KP, Marmalde & everyone else - hope all you lovely ladies are ok.

Enjoy your weekend.

Amanda x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thank you Amanda!  That is encouraging - my cycles are usually 32 days so I was thinking that by monday they might have grown as that would be the usual day to leave 14 days till af was due!

Hope you're doing well xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Bee Bee: So sorry that your follies haven't grown, lets hope that amanda is right and they will have a good old growth spurt over the weekend

Zuri: Enjoy your camping, whats the weather like over there?

Lou: Sorry to hear about your IUI but as IUIs are pg related I bet you are secretly quite happy about it!

Julie: Glad your DD went off ok for her 2nd day

Kat: Well done for having your mil come to stay, i'm not sure i'd be happy to do the same 

Well not much is going on with me. We are having pizza take away tonight, then tomorrow I am off to the chinese lady for some acupuncture and more disgusting herbs, then on Sunday I am off to watch my DH do a 10 mile run. I hope that the weather improves, this is so depressing. Lucky sprinkle is in the South of France!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Harriet - good luck with accu tomorrow - this weather is awful isn't it!!  Good luck to DH on his run!  He sounds like my hubby - fitness fanatic!  Let's hope you're all right and the follie dances work!  I have just been naughty and started the housework - I love doing it so much and I don't want to leave it all to jake! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies

Well its offical I am now working on a street which has turned into a lake!!! OMG how much rain have we had.

Harriet - My MIL is'nt too bad to be honest I am very lucky.  When i listen to some of my friends talking about the MIL god some of them sound like nightmares      I really hope the weather is better tomorrow for your DH.

Bee - I htought you were going to relax....doing housework is'nt relaxing   take it easy lovely xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Have you got your canoe out Kat?

I will relax I promise - mind you that said I do find housework relaxing ooer! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

canoe I need a ship       
I'm like you to Bee I find housework relaxing and how sad am I when I finish work today I will go home do all my housework and then relax maybe with a well deserved glass of vino.  If the house is tidy I enjoy my weekend better


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yep - I am just like that!  I am one of 6 and although our house was always clean growing up, it was organised chaos!  In my house now all my cd's and dvd's are in alphabetical order and there isn't anything that doesn't have a home!  I have friends who mess with my ornaments on purpose to see if I notice - I always do!

I have a dinghy you can borrow if you like  xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh ladies, you've made me chuckle.  I do like a tidy house, but with my DH and DD it rarely seems to stay that way for long.  

Lou - Hope you are better now my lovely.  Sorry to hear you had such a bad night & I hope you've managed to catch up with lots of rest today.  Take care of yourself and the little bean.  I had beans on toast today and thought of you.  Wonder if I can surprise DH with any lurve puffs tonight .

Kat - Hope you managed to swim home ok after work .  It's really bad here as well, but think the worst of it is due here tomorrow. Lovely to hear you have such a good relationship with your m-i-l - I'm much the same with mine.

BeeBee - Think I would have to describe my DH as a sofa freak .

Leech - Hope you didn't get sunburnt today .  Thank you for your lovely comment about my new pic - think being pg may have affected your eyesight in seeing me though .

Amanda - Bless your DD - mine would probably like to wear a tie, as she loves trying Daddy's ones on.  Hope she's enjoying being back.

Harriet - Hope you enjoy your acupuncture (but doubt you'll enjoy the herbs), and your pizza is scrummy.  Good luck for your DH with his 10 mile run on Sunday - I could walk that far, but definitely not run it.  Hope the weather doesn't spoil it for him.

So, BB final tonight, so I'll be busy watching that doing the ironing.  Wonder who is going to win?

Hope everyone has lovely weekends.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

I feel like sh*te this afternoon.  I rang my boss to confirm that I was off for the rest of the week as he hadn't replied to my text, and he was so lovely and said that he didn't expect me in at all, and has even said not to come in Monday ( I NEVER have Monday off as it's our busiest day of the week for me and him and I haven't missed a Monday since I worked there!).  He said he can't imagine what it is to go through IF as a couple and face the times when you don't know what's coming next and he just wanted me to be able to get through it with Jake.  He also said he understands if I do want to go in as sometimes being around people helps, but apparently I did make a few mistakes last monday and he knows what a perfectionist I am and how that might make me feel worse.  Anyway, it was quite a shock that he was so nice as he can be a right a hole sometimes and it made me really emotional.  He said that everyone at work has noticed how I am not myself - he said it's like Tigger has lost her bounce which made me even more emotional!  I think I have been struggling more as I can't just ring Mum as she is in hospital and my Auntie who is my best friend is away on holiday so I can't even talk to her about it.  I'd forgotten what a rollercoaster this can be as it had been 18 months since our last tx and I think today it has just hit me hard.

Thanks for listening ladies - I would be so lost without you all right now xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Ahh BeeBee   

Ladies, I got soaked this morning and am about to go out and do the exact same thing again now    rain jacket and trakky bottoms at the ready (cos mucky dog likes to jump up on me when we get home!!)


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw I hope the rain eases up for your walk hun xxx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Ahhh BeeBee that is soooo nice of your boss. I sooo wish I could speak to my boss about it coz its doing my nut in sneaking off for scans (thankfully I work in a hospital) and making up excuses why I want the day off when it is the most busiest time of the month in work etc He seems very genuine and understands what an emotional roller coaster we are on.

Well I had my basting done yest and was no where near as bad as I had imagined. Was stressing a bit as hubby was very concerned over his sample but that seemed to be fine after the wash and swim. I was also concerned coz the 36 hrs from injecting was 2pm yest afternoon but wasnt basted til more like 2.45 / 3!!!!! Do you think there is anything for me to be concerned about?

Also I was just wondering what all the tips are now for me to do to maximise my chance. The only thing with this website is that it doesnt allow you to search as I am sure I have read someonelist before. I remember about drinking pineapple juice and hot water bottle etc.

Have a fab weekend all xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I think that should still be fine hun.  Congrats on being PUPO!!!  No hot waterbottle now you are PUPO though - that was just to get the follies to grow.  I am sure someone will be along soon who knows more than that!

Thank you - I am still in shock about how understanding my boss has been - especially seeing as though my friend Kirsty who I work with said he was in a foul mood yesterday so it was amazing he was so nice lol!  I have decided if it's good news on Monday I shall take him in a little pressie for being so kind and giving me the time off to rest and make the best of this.

How are all the other IUI girls today? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello my lovelies

Firstly, Bee-Bee - Massive, massive  for you my lovely.  Your boss sounds similar to mine - mostly an a-hole, but has shown real compassion to me this year, which was a huge shock.  Hope you are enjoying your weekend though, and relaxing and looking after yourself.

Hope & Pray - So glad to hear that your basting went ok yesterday, and was easier than you expected.  I wouldn't worry about timings - I am sure it's fine - we always had our bastings done about 2pm.  I don't think there are lots of things suggested to maximise your chances of it working - like BeeBee says, stay away from the hwb now, but think the advise is to keep the tummy area warm (i.e. no crop tops - ha ha - like you would in this weather ).  I used to drink pineapple juice, but couldn't stand brazil nuts so didn't have them - they both have selenium in, which is supposed to aid implantation (saying that Pregnacare contains Selenium I think so probably od'd on it).  I just used to do my best to eat lots of fruit/veg (sometimes in smoothies), try to avoid heavy lifting and then I did lots of crazy things (crystals in my bra, wearing orange a lot ... mad things like that ).  I did my absolute utmost to think positive and try to visualise everything that was going on.  Anyway, take care of you - get lots of rest.

Clomidia - So sorry to hear you got soaked yesterday, but to reassure you that you weren't alone.  Went to school got wet, walked back & got wet, then back to get DD and got wet and back again.  This walking too and from school lark is already losing it's appeal .  Hope the weather has been kinder to you so far today.

Well, BT fixed our phone line today thank goodnes - I've been in trauma worrying that our broadband would go down as well, but thankfully that was ok.  

Just need to get on with some chores now  .

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad your phone is fixed hun! I am sat on the sofa munching on some green & blacks dark cherry choc mmmm xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - I am sorry to hear you had such a crappy weekend - hopefully a nice bfp tomorrow will make up for it  xxx

I am feeling pretty pants this evening - feel like I can't breathe properly and my tummy is so swollen and uncomfortable  xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Zuri - So, so sorry you had such a terrible weekend's camping - sounds like a camping trip in the UK this Summer.  Lots & lots of luck for testing tomorrow - I will be  so hard for you honey.  Hope you have your feet up and your are nice and cosy tonight.  

BeeBee - Sorry you are feeling really pants tonight as well my lovely.  Lots of  being said for you tonight as well, ready for your scan tomorrow.

Well, the weather wasn't good here yesterday, but perhaps not as bad as was forecasted.  Today hasn't been bad at all - but after going swimming this morning, we've been busy with lots of chores inside.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zuri/BeeBee - Just blown you some good luck bubbles lovely ladies.  Lots of ladies think 7's are lucky on here, so I've got you to 77 each.  Take care.  .
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw thank you Julie and Zuri - off to bed in a sec to get some nice rest xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sweet dreams honey, I'm off too.
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad you remember the lurve puffs and I hope you did me proud in producing them   

Beebee hope your feeling better today honey   hope your swollen tummy is those follies having a growth spurt

Hope & Pray  on being PUPO    

Zuri poor you with your irish camping   hoping you get a positive result xxx

Morning to everybody else  how was your weekend xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you feeling better Lou 

Zuri good luck for testing    

Bee Bee best of luck for that scan     - Your boss sounds exactly like mine can be the biggest a hole in the world with work but then he has been so supportive over my tx and my pg - they are human after all (even if they don't show it that much)!!!!

Hope and Pray - PUPO - feet up now my lovely and lots of well deserved rest 

Lots of love and luck to all our ladies 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Leech, feeling alot better thanks although got that Monday morning feeling, having to drink lots extra to keep the waters running.  How are you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri sorry honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - massive hugs hun.  Thinking of you xxx

Lou - hope the sickness isn't too bad today.

Thanks for the well wishes.  Dressed and ready to leave in about half an hour so I will let you know how it goes when I get back xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Beebee I really hope your bloated belly means you have had a growth spurt on those follies         

Don't want to jinx myself but seem ontop of the sickness now just keep eating to keep it at bay


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw glad you are on top of the sickness hun!  

I hope it does mean they have grown - will be gutted if they haven't  xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Zuri - Massive  my lovely.  So, so sorry to hear your news.  Be kind to yourself honey.

BeeBee - Thinking of you at the moment - hope the scan goes ok.  Will be back on this pm to check in. .

Lou - Lovely to have you back, and hear you are feeling less sicky & better.  How could I ever forget lurve puffs .  DH and DD were terribly puffy yesterday - I even blamed one of DD's on DH because they were downstairs and I was upstairs and it was SOOOO loud.  She definitely gets that from her Dad .

Leech - Morning my lovely.  30 Weeks already - bet that bump is just lovely now.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies .

Well, morning 3 of school and it's all gone fab again - I am soooo proud of DD and how she's coping with it all.  Was so lovely to have some nice weather for the walk to/from this morning, but I know the forecast is pants for tomorrow, so it's not going to last.   

Think I could begin to get used to the at home Mum thing - the house is pretty clean and tidy - I've done the kitchen, hoovered, taken the cat to the vets and I get some time with FF before m-i-l arrives to come with me and collect DD.  I expect the novelty will wear off though. .

Hope everyone had lovely weekends.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I really hope they have for you too honey    

Hey Jules      so funny with your lurve puffs, so glad your enjoying stay at home Mum job, it feels so good to get the house cleaned doesn't it, we did ours at the weekend I did the polishng and then ordered DH around with the hoover bless him....


----------



## Nicksy

Good Morning girlies, 

I have got absolutely no hope of catching up with you all but I did notice that my mate Sprinkle got her BFP - well done honey - I am absolutelty made up for you!

I had a fabulous holiday and am feeling really depressed this morning   I want to go back on holiday!!

So, come on bring me up to date with all the news - I have missed you all!

xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Zuri - so sorry honey  

Hi lou - glad you feeling better - I hate everyone associated with work today  - my poor creme egg is prob shocked at my language today - every one is an A hole today!!- just not in the mood for work and can't seem to drag myself out of it - need a right kick up the jacksy!!

Hey Julie - glad its all going well with your DD - ps my eyesight is perfect you're a doll!!!

Nicksy - sorry you feeling down - holidays seem to do that - you come back worse than you went!!  It can only get better  

Right off to shout at anyone who dares gets in my way on the way for a sandwich!!  A Holes!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Afternoon all  

Zuri - so so sorry hun      Did you test or did AF arrive? So sorry. Take care of yourself (and have that glass of vino tonight) 

Beebee, good luck with your scan   

julie, love the pic of you and dd    Hope you have some better weather today! 

Hope and Pray, congrats on being PUPO!! Wishing you lots of luck. 

Oh god gals, am I next to test?? Is no one else due this week?  I have no idea what cd I'm on, but Thursday is OTD although I'm not testing til Friday (as I've a conference all day Thurs). I'm having my bloods done at 10am Friday morning ... eeek... feeling nervous just thinking about it. 

We've also got our ivf info evening on Weds. I told my boss this morning about the ivf. DH and I both agreed we want people to know, don't want to be trying to sneak around to scans etc. Really just want lots of prayers and support although   we won't need ivf. 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend! We washed our dog yesterday which is always great fun and requires a LOT of cleaning up afterwards - and he had his first "accident" in the living room while we were doing the cleaning. Poor ole thing looked shocked    It was easily cleaned up, though I felt guilty - I thought he needed a wee and dh said to wait til he was dry before taking him out   So I'm officially not listening to him any more


----------



## ❣Audrey

There was no growth at the scan.  They wont put me on the list for IVF or give me any more IUI because I don't respond to the drugs so I really don't know where we go from here.  In shock and really had enough xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Bee bee - that is dreadful news - I can't understand why your clinic has come to that decision    Can you try at another clinic as it does not sound right.      Take care of yourself.

Clomidia -     for thursday / friday - hope you get a BFP.

Zuri - sorry to hear your news - take some time to treat & spoil yourself a bit  

Leech - I have days like that too....mine was yesterday...poor DH got the full force of a rant but once it was over I was fine again   Hope you are keeping well.

Nicksy - hi - glad you had a fab holiday...its such a downer when you have to go back to work & it feels like you have never been away.  Hope you have a nice afternoon.

Lou - hi - hope you had a nice weekend.  I always get DH to do the hoovering as the hoover is too heavy for me (even before I was pg!).  Glad you are feeling better.

Julie - glad it was a nice dry walk for you today.  Kids are surprisingly adaptable aren't they  

Kat - hi - hope you had a good weekend too.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

I am counting down the days left at work...only 10 after today...woo hoo!  I seemed to spend most of the weekend packing with DH ready for our move.....it mostly consisted of me telling him where to put stuff & him lifting all the boxes  

Take care & have a nice afternoon.

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicole glad you had a nice holiday, horrible to come back isn't it

Leech poor you I understand how you feel I can't wait to get out of here at 3.30pm in fact in April next year to get a whole year off

Clomidia sending you lots of      for Friday honey

Beebee so sorry honey, I think you need today to get your head around the news and then ring the clinic back and ask questions as to why and as somebody else said contact other clinics and ask their thoughts     

Amanda - lucky you only 10 days left, how exciting.  Have you packed up everything yet ready to move?


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies

Bee bee   I am so sorry for you lovely xxx

Amanada - Hi lovely yes had a good weekend thanks my brother and his girlfriend came over sat night for a meal - it was great to have a catch up.

Lou - Good news about you feeling better - don't over doo on the cleaning!  

Zuri - Sorry to her the news are you going to try again?   

Clomidia - All the very best for thurs/fri I will be thinking of you x

Julie - Hope you ar ehaving a lovely day hun x

And a good afternoon to everyone else

Well my AF finally turned up on Sat (day 2 so I rang the hosp just now and I have to go in next thurs at 11.30 all I    for now is that my lining is 7mm or less.

Anybody got any tips of advice for me?

Love to all Kat


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou - we seem to have done loads of packing & our garage is nearly full of boxes but it does not seem to have made much difference inside the house .  I am desperate to start ordering baby furniture & stuff but there does not seem much point until after we move but if we do not complete on the 26th I am worried that we will run out of time as potentially I could only have 10 weeks until they arrive


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, glad AF showed up for you, and I pray your lining will be nice and thin        not sure of anything to suggest to help, sorry

Amanda can't you order your furniture etc and ask for it to be delivered a week or so after the 26th?  My god how scarey, of course your twins could come early are you going to try natural birth with them?


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya 

Bee bee - so sorry to hear your news - maybe best to have a word with clinic when you have had a bit of time to think or maybe book another appt with the consultant to go over options - seems a bit bad that they just tell you no more and give you no other options to consider - take care honey  

Kat - best of luck for Thursday 

Clomidia -   for Friday for you 

Amanda - ten more days in work bet you can't wait to finish - another 7 and a bit weeks for me - going to try and work up to 2 weeks before if I haven't walked out before then!!!  Been diagnosed with anaemia so I'm a bit tired and apart from being frightened about the labour I'm great.  Good luck with the move - think my dh would be divorcing me if we had to go through a move as well!!!  Took his playstation off him so nursery is coming along nicely - furniture has been delivered and blocking up my hallway but should be done by the end of the week or I will be confiscating something else of his to punish him!!!

Lou only just over an hour for you to go - days are dragging but the evenings seem to speed by then its back to bed to wake up and do it all again - come on a big lotto win!!!

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech I totally agree my Dh thinks I just sleep and eat now with me being so tired   

Bee Bee I agree with Leech and thinking about it what drugs were you on as there are a few and you may well respond to others, give yourself a little time and then demand answers to the questions honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

They will only use menopur at our clinic - he just puts it down to the pcos and my weight .  Will definitely be doing something about this though as it's not like we haven't been with the clinic long etc! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

See there are other drugs but obviously I am not sure what that could mean to your pcos but definately worth asking, think it is wrong for your clinic to be so  negative


----------



## ❣Audrey

I know - they always have been though - don't know why - I have worked hard to lose the weight like they asked, always done what they told me to etc - you would think they would be more willing to help us! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Beebee are there any other clinics you can speak too?  I know you have probably said but are you private or NHS?


----------



## ❣Audrey

We're NHS hun.  I really struggle with the idea of going private because of costs and how I would feel if treatments failed.  My DH is not tight as such but does worry about money a lot and I would hate to be the cause of more money worries.  So I was perfectly happy being under NHS as I thought that would mean same chances at treatment but obviously it doesn't.

Have you managed to keep the sickness at bay today hun?  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Beebee I understand totally we didn't have much choice as Dh has 2 kids from previous relationship, I just think how they treat you is different cause your paying/not paying, best thing to do is sleep on things and talk to DH and take it from there.

Sickness is fine but trousers are killing me, can't wait to get home I have undone the top button but I think I could do with a big lurve puff too which obviously would be hard in an open plan office


----------



## sprinkle

Hi lovely ladies  

I'm back from my lovely holiday, and missed you all!!
I see there has been lots and lots of chatting since I went away so I've got lots of catching up to do...  

BeeBee - hun I just saw your news.  I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't respond to your drugs.  I would absolutely and definitely seek a second opinion or go to another clinic if thats possible.  Is there anyone else at your clinic you could speak to? Someone there should be able to talk to you about all your options and not just write you off like that. Sending you a big big   

Kat - hey hun, missed you! Hows the hair? Glad AF turned up for you!!! Bring on the next step...  

Lou - how are you doing and feeling? Just saw your ticker, 7 weeks plus, wow!!!

Julie - I'm so glad your DD is settling so well into school. The new pic is so cute and you look lovely  

Zuri - so so sorry your tx didn't work this cycle. Please stay positive, it can and will happen. Look after yourself, cry and laugh and eat the yummy swiss choc you are fortunately surrounded with. Will you go straight onto a new cycle?   

Clomidia - hey you, how you doing on your 2ww?! Not long to go now!!     

Amanda - wow 10 days to go!!! Thats going to flyyyyy by. I can imagine you must have so much going on with finishing work and moving and ordering 2 of everything!!!

Leech - Mrs Leech!! How are you doing? Hope all the A holes at the office are staying out of your way this afternoon!!!  

Hope and Pray - hi, congrats on being PUPO     Relax and take it easy!!

Nicksy - hey hun, how was your holiday? Can't wait to hear all about it!!! I just got back from the Sth France which was lovely, even though the weather wasn't great.  Hope you've got lots of lovely pics and stories!!!

Harriet - hey you, hows it all going? Is it too early to get excited for your holiday?! I can't wait for you to go and experience the Maldives and let us know all about it!!

Big hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally, missed you and thinking of you all  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Sprinkle glad your break was nice honey, so come on tell us some of the stories.....  I am fine hun, yes 7 weeks now another few weeks then can really start to enjoy things.  How are you feeling?


----------



## Kathryne

Hey Sprinkle - Glad to hear from you lovely di you have a good time xxx


----------



## sprinkle

It was really lovely!
We stayed on a friends boat which was absolutely incredible and very luxurious.  We were with friends so there were 6 of us and a crew of 5 people to look after our every need, felt very spoilt!

The weather wasn't that great, but that was good for me as I didn't have to come up with any excuses for not spending much time in the sun.
I slept a lot, and had to come up with every excuse under the sun as to why I didn't have a single drink and avoided sushi and rare meat, but I managed. We were mostly with guys who don't really pick up on that kind of thing anyway  

So how is everyone, whats all your news?
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - sounds amazing just what the doctor ordered


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening my lovelies

Bee-Bee – Honey I am so terribly, terribly sorry to hear that.  No wonder you are in shock.  I would do just what Lou suggested and take a while to let it sink in, then ask loads of bloomin questions before deciding what to do next.  I’m sure different clinics have different views, so like Lou & someone else suggested, maybe it’s time for a change.  Please don’t give up honey – I am sure there is still hope – even if it isn’t clear at the moment.  Massive, massive  for you honey.  Rant away if you need to.

Kat – Always seems weird to congratulate someone on getting their AF, but at least now you can get the ball rolling.  Lots and lots of luck honey.  Only suggestions are probably the ones you already now – lots of water and the wheatbag treatment, plus some pineapple juice.  Lovely to hear you had a good weekend – I can’t wait till my Bruv comes back for Christmas (he lives in the USA) and I’ve not seen him since March this year.

Nicksy – So glad you had a fantastic holiday, but it’s always horrible to get the post holiday blues.  Big  for you honey.

Amanda – Wow 10 days left .  Bet you’ll be busy for weeks though with the move.

Leech –How I lasted up till 4 weeks before my DD I’ll never know.  Hope you can last a bit longer, but I’d be tempted to finish a bit earlier than 2 weeks just so you get some time to yourself (trust me, it’s hard to get it afterwards ).  Typical me to give birth the day after I finished work though, and not give myself even 1 day off .  Had to laugh at you saying you had taking DP’s playstation from him so he’d finish the nursery. .

Clomidia – Hoping that Friday brings you some fab news honey.  

Zuri – Big  still honey.

Lou -  about your needing to do a lurve puff in an open plan office.  I couldn’t do the top button up on my uniform skirt/trousers from about 6 weeks either – and had to resort to keeping my jacket on & done up, so I could have my button undone.  It’s a fab feeling though.  .  Still so  for you my lovely.

Sprinkle – Welcome back my lovely & glad to hear you had a fab holiday.  Pity about the weather, but like you said, perfect for not having to come up with excuses.  We went out on a boat for the first time last Sat (well, DD and me anyway) and had a fab time.  Bit smaller than the one you were on though.

Well, after getting DD with m-i-l and having lunch together I waved m-i-l off and DD and I spent a couple of hours in the garden cutting back all the massive shrubs in the front garden and mowing the lawn (DD just collected the cuttings and put them in the green recycling bin and played in her playhouse).  Really lovely afternoon, but I’m pooped now and fighting off a sore throat/cold.

Hope everyone has lovely evenings – earlier nights for me now BB has finished .

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sal81

Hello everyone 

How are you all?

Big  to everyone with good news. It's great to read about it 

Lots of love to everyone  I've been trying to catch up on all the news, would be sitting here for a whole day though if I was to read everything!

Anyway, just wanted to say  really as I've been away for a bit (holiday and loads to do for the wedding) and let you know that I've been thinking about you all.

Take care of yourselves.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## DENNISBRYCE

Hello everyone. I just stopped by and thought I would say hello. It has been awhile and have been very busy.
I hope all is well with everyone.

Wishing all a BFP 

Crystal


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie where has your lovely photo gone with you and DD?  I got home yesterday and had a big   what a relief    

Sal how exciting not long until your wedding, bet your getting excited?

Morning all its  here hope its nicer where you all are


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

I can see Julie's pic Lou - maybe the site is playing up again - How are you today?  

Hello Sal and Crystal - good luck with the wedding prep Sal 

Hi to all our lovely ladies

weather rank here - very miserable but I seem to be in a better mood - or at least I haven't called anyone a bad name yet (other than the div in front of me in the car who couldn't decide what way he wanted to go - he got an a hole thrown in his direction!!!)

See ya all later 

xxxx


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all!

Lou - the weather is not that much better over here, although its not raining. Just very very grey and gloomy!

Sal - hey hun, hope you had a lovely holiday! enjoy the wedding plans, as soon as the wedding is over you will find yourself with a lot more time on your hands  

Dennisbryce - hello to you!! hope everything is going well for you  

Julie - sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, hope you're not coming down with a cold/sore throat. I can't stop sneezing so quite possibly I am too  

Morning Kat, Nicksy, Harriet, Leech, Amanda, KP, Babysoon, Twinkle, Zuri, Clomidia, BeeBee, HopeandPray and everyone else  

Today is my parents 35th Anniversary so we have a big family dinner out tonight. I'm having a total brain freeze and I can't for the life of me think what to write in their card, how silly is that!!!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech maybe its my PC at work then    Thanks for the text last night loved it hun, I am fine besides the  which is depressing me and some ***holes at work who have parked in the car park and don't have the right too and now my MD has turned up and wants them all moved and yes its me whos had to tell them.....   

Sprinkle - how are you honey, that will be nice tonight nice big family meal out with lots of nice things to choose from


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Bee Bee: So sorry to hear your news, I would definitely seek a second opinion and maybe try and go private?

Kat: Well done on getting your AF so the hycosy is planned for next Thursday? Thats great news especially as you have been so patient

Julie: Hope your cold didn't progress

Sprinkle: Good to have you back, glad you enjoyed your holiday. I am getting excited for the Maldives already am counting down the days

Nicksy: So sorry for your post holiday blues, thats the trouble with holidays. But at least you have your IVF appt to look forward to??!!!

Sal: Hello again

Leech: Hope your nursery gets finished soon

Amanda: Lucky you for only having 10 days left - I am very jealous. I hate my job these days

Hello to everyone I haven't personally mentioned.

I had the day off yesterday and went shopping with my mum, bought some lovely shoes in M and S. There clothes have really improved lately!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Oh, Leech, you are making me giggle so much at the moment - sorry if you are a stressed bunny, but you are cheering me up no end . Haven't used the word "div" in such a long time, but I'm going to start using it again.  Weather is really rank here too.

Sal - Lots of luck with the wedding plans honey - no wonder you are busy.

Crystal - Hello again my lovely.

Lou -  about you getting home and enjoying a big lurve puff.  We had beans for tea last night so today could be fun . Aren't we childish - tee hee.

Sprinkle - Hope you are wrong about getting a cold honey - mine is weird - just a really sore throat and a bunged up nose in the am/evening.

Harriet - Glad you managed to get some nice shoes yesterday - I love the Per Una range in M&S but can't afford to shop there often  .  I'm off for some retail therapy and then some Reiki/Reflexology with a lovely friend on Sat and so I am really excited about that. 

Right - off to get my hair chopped and I'm going to do a Kat and be a bit drastic.  I used to have hair mid way down my back last year, but gradually it's got shorter and shorter.  As we've got this wedding in a couple of weeks I fancy a change and think I'm going to have the back shorter (hate to say it, but like a longer Victoria Beckham old cut).  Typical me - always behind the fashion .

Hope everyone has a lovely day despite the pooey weather.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie your hair will look fab I used to have mine like that but have grown it longer now so I can tie it up, being lazy you see.  Enjoy your time out I always love having my hair done and hope the lurve puffs don't pop out in public


----------



## sprinkle

Julie the new hairstyle sounds lovely! I also used to have hair the whole way down my back, but I cut it in May.  Talking of Posh's hair, did you see pictures of her new style today!?

Harriet - glad you had a lovely day off with your mum yesterday! Mine just called to tell me she's taking me out shopping today, unfortunately I hate shopping, and we haven't told her our news yet, we want to do that tomorrow - and it seems pointless going shopping today as there will be so many changes in the coming months!

Lou - how you feeling today?

Leech - you made me laugh too!! Loving the div word!!!!  Hope everyone stays out of your way today!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I am fine thanks well besides problems   wind, constipated and now just had it the opposite way so feeling pants now and want to go home.  Enough of me whinging though how are you?  I agree can't you put your Mum off today and re-arrange as you say not much point buying anything when things are going to change i.e. the size of your belly....


----------



## sprinkle

Lou I'm always putting off shopping with her, and I am running out of excuses!!! There is absolutely no way that I'm buying any clothes just now!!!
I know its TMI, but I'm with you on 'having it the opposite way' if you know what I mean!!! Is that normal?!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Ahh I am just writing to complain!! What is it about some people and their babies? A friend (who had a baby in July) cannot go to another friend's for dinner because she doesn't like to take him out at night??! I know I don't have children but is that normal?! If so I think I need to re-think this baby making thing! 

Not sure if this is the correct forum for such a question?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I think our bodies are all over with the hormones as long as you feel ok then I guess either is fine, I would rather have that than be contipated though  

Harriet I think it is peoples own choice some people like to stay in and be in a routine but I don't think it hurts every now and again to take them out as long as they are wrapped up etc


----------



## Clomidia

Beebee, so sorry to hear about your response. I would agree with everyone else, definitely get a second opinion. My iui's are with puregon and although I don't know if it would be suitable for everyone, there are alternatives out there. Don't give up hun, you are so determined, you will get there    
(and I would kick their @ss for more help if it were me)

Zuri, sorry hun    How you feeling today? 

Amanda, Lou, Kat, Leech, Sprinkle, Julie, thanks so much for you    thoughts. And everyone else, thinking of you all  

Amanda, Leech and Sprinkle, you guys give me so much hope that IUI can and does work, although it's hard right now staying positive. I'm 12dpo and slowly going round the bend here    Been dreaming last night about being pg and how I gave birth on my mother's sofa    Because of all of this I stupidly did a test this morning (I know, I know, it's too early! I was trying to stop myself obsessing... I think..!) of course it was a bfn. No more tests til Friday now, I promise myself. 

Julie, your cold sounds very like mine... which is still here unfortunately! Hope you feel better soon. Love the pic of you and your dd! 

Cx


----------



## sprinkle

Clomidia you are so sweet!
Don't you dare give up on those     thoughts!!!
Have you heard of the   ?!?!?!? We may have to send them round to you!!!
Just keep positive and try to distract yourself, even though we can all relate and know how hard it is to do so.
I had (until 1 week ago), AF pains and I had them the whole way through my 2ww, and I was 110% sure that it was over for me...
I've finally stopped sneezing and have instructed DH that he needs to heat this place up or I'm going to get sick, and grumpy


----------



## leechcb1

Step away from the pee sticks clomidia    

We all know what you going through - the 2ww is the longest wait of your life - if you were sunning yourself on holiday it would be the fastest two weeks of your life - everyday seems to be three days long and you will be exhausted at the end of it as you prob not getting much restful sleep as your dreams are proving.

Try to stay positive honey - I had AF pains most of the way through and still get them now around my usual af time (weird I know) - we all here for you sweetie 


xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

It doesn't sound like your AF has arrived Zuri - can you ring your clinic and find out what they have to say? xxx

Sorry no personals, I have literally just woken up - had a very disturbed nights sleep and am not feeling too sharp still  xxx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Zuri my clinic counts day one of af as red blood full flow (sorry if TMI) so does not sound like you in proper flow yet.  Could clinic do a blood test for you to put mind at rest? 

Bee bee - no wonder you head is all over the place - lots of  

xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies...

Zuri - I agree with Leech - call your clinic & see what they say.  Its awful how treatment messes with your head  

Bee bee - hope you begin to feel a bit better soon.  We are all here for you if you need to talk.  Take care of yourself  

Lou / Sprinkle - I know what you mean about being one way & then the other....I had that this morning    I guess it is just normal, afterall your insides must go through a bit moving around as your baby gets bigger &  its bound to play havoc with your digestion!

Leech - glad you are feeling better....I put it down to the hormones  

Clomidia & Julie - hope your colds get better soon.

Harriet, Kat, Crystal & Sal - hi - hope you are having a good day.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope you are all ok - is it ever going to stop raining 
So much for a lovely Indian Summer I think we need some lovely


----------



## amandalofi

Kat - you are so right


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks ladies.  Sorry to hear some of you have dodgy tums today - mine is with you but from the met lol!!!  Indian summer mmmm Kat I have been looking at hols in the Indian ocean last night - think I may escape! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Afternoon ladies 

Loving those smiley suns - pity there isn't any outside to go and soak up.

BeeBee - Sunny holiday - sounds fab.  Sorry you had such a bad nights sleep, but glad you got to lie in this am.

Kat - I was hoping it was drying up here earlier, so my new hairstyle didn't get wet & windblown, but no such luck.  I did walk to get DD from school - stubborn woman that I am .

Amanda - Hope you get a better weather day for moving.  This has to be the weirdest cold I'm having.

Lou - I'm having egg sandwiches for lunch, so tomorrow could be interesting .  Sorry to hear your tummy is giving you problems honey.

Zuri - Don't me to sound like a div  but have you done an HPT? I've not had any meds, but I've heard other ladies say it can delay their AF's.

Leech - Any a holes ruining your day yet?  Hope not.  I actually used the word div today and it made me smiled as I said it.

Sprinkle - I've been nagging DH to put the heating on in the evenings, but he doesn't feel the cold like I do.  .  Tell him you need to keep little bean nice & warm - I'm sure he'll give in to that .

Hoping I haven't made a mistake with my hair being so short & hope DH is going to like it ..... I did suggest to him last night that I might be a bit drastic and he did the usual non-commital "whatever you'd like to do, it'll be nice whatever" ... cop out!  If it wasn't so damp and windy I'd be more confident with it I think. DD said she likes it and wanted to stroke it .

Off to the cinema tonight with a lovely lady I've got to know through FF and some other ladies who she knows, and I'm really looking forward to a girly night out.  We are going to see "The Duchess" ... still haven't been to see Mamma Mia.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie can't you post a photo of your new cool hairstyle?  Sorry but I am soo nosey.  

Kat love you little sunny pic we definately need some of that....

Zuri I agree with the other girls its not day one until full flow of fresh blood  

Clomidia     are on their way to yours, I can imagine your feeling quite down after your negative result but I did a test one day and it was very very very faint and the next it was quite dark so things change quite quickly, try to keep busy until Friday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Nosey and lurve puffy - we have so much in common .  Will see if I can fathom out how to do it. X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Try please will cheer me up on this miserable Tuesday  afternoon.  You will be proud Jules had to pop home at lunchtime for a     my stomach decreased by half its size


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - How much shorter did you go with your hair lovely, i am so glad i got mine done it took a little getting used to but my hair feels in much better condition.  I'm having my coloured tonight so i hope that goes OK.  I am sure DH will love it  

Amanda - Love the sun especially the heart cheeks  

BeeBee - A hols sounds like a good idea x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Grrrr just lost my post on top of failing to attach a pic.

Right, what did I say ....

Oh yeah, Lou you make me laugh soooo much - my DD wanted to know why I laughed out loud quickly and my nose started to run when I laughed.  Don't blame you for laughing at my picture - I do it regularly .

Any ideas how to attach a photo to a post?  Do I need to be a charter VIP to do it?  I know other ladies who have managed it.  I'm such a .

X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jules no idea I have seen photos in posts but not sure how to put them there, sorry, I can give you my email and you could email a piccy of your photo.  I didn't mean laugh at it honey I meant it will make me smile seeing your new style


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hoping this is going to make people laugh on such a miserable wet day.  A lovely FF had a run in with a squirrel yesterday and it reminded me of this .......

This is a true story, told to me by the nurse herself, and she is entirely trustworthy.

A guest who was staying were I work arrived at the Medical Centre with a cut to his bottom lip.  He was asked to describe what happened to the nurse and it went something like this ...

"We were walking along and a squirrel tried to jump from one tree to another, but missed the branch.  He fell to the floor and appeared unconscious.  My children were very upset, so I decided to try and give it the kiss of life.  The squirrel came back to life within seconds, bit my lip and ran off into the woods".

Honestly ... people love animals and are very stupid.


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon girlies, 

Gosh, it is so hard to keep up with you all and my head feels completely mashed since I returned from holiday!

I will try a few personals. 

Julie - Hiya honey - how are you - I love the pic of you and DD -  I want to see your new hairstyle too!  I have tried to change the pic on the side and I can't even work out how to do that!!

Lou - How are you honey - I was so pleased that you got your BFP. 

Zuri - So sorry that you are having problems with your AF - hopefully your Doc will be able to sort you out tomorrow. 

Kat - hey honey - how are you, sorry whereabouts are you now in your cycle - are you having the IUI this month?

Hi Sprinkle, Amanda, Leech, Beebee and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok  

Well it is my appointment on Friday - it seems to have come round really quickly - I hope I can get started as soon as possible. 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Hoping this is going to make people laugh on such a miserable wet day. A lovely FF had a run in with a squirrel yesterday and it reminded me of this .......
> 
> This is a true story, told to me by the nurse herself, and she is entirely trustworthy.
> 
> A guest who was staying were I work arrived at the Medical Centre with a cut to his bottom lip. He was asked to describe what happened to the nurse and it went something like this ...
> 
> "We were walking along and a squirrel tried to jump from one tree to another, but missed the branch. He fell to the floor and appeared unconscious. My children were very upset, so I decided to try and give it the kiss of life. The squirrel came back to life within seconds, bit my lip and ran off into the woods".
> 
> Honestly ... people love animals and are very stupid.


      loving that, bless.

Welcome back Nicksy, have you got all your Q's ready for Friday what time is it?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Your appointment really has come around quick I bet you can't wait.  I am going for my hycosy on Monday 11.30 and from there they will check my lining I am   that it will be 7mm or less.  I have go DH getting the pineapple juice as we speak, not too sure it will do much good but hey I will try anything.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - glad it made you laugh honey.

Nicksy - Well your picture has changed but the comment still say "DH and furbaby" .  I want to try and just post a pic within a post .. any ideas?  Lovely to hear your appt has come round so quickly - hopefully the holiday helped with that.

Kat -Not long now till your hycosy either.


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou - yes I have got all of my Q's ready - the main one being when can I start??  How are you feeling honey - I bet that was the best holiday of your life!!

Kat - Glad things are moving along nicely for you - if the lining is 7mm or less, does that mean you are good to go?

Julie - That is strange, because the photo on my screen still shows my DH and little doggie - not me and my niece!!  I think there is a little ghost in the system!! Sorry honey, I haven't got a clue how to add a photo in the main text bit!!



Thought I would put this in though!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Love both the pics - the one of you and your niece and then the dolphin one - certainly feel like a sea mammal these days with all the splashing about outside.

Think I've worked out how to include a pic on the post - become a charter VIP.  I keep meaning to get on and actually do it, but need DH to help as he has paypal and I don't.

Hey, it hasn't rained here for about 15 minutes now!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

I LOVE the dolphin Nicksy he is gorgeous.

My MIL just rang she is meant to be going into hospital today for a knee replacement tomorrow by they have just cancelled her     and as you can imagine she is not happy at all!!  Best mind they don't cancel me Monday or i wont be happy bloomin NHS!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Kat, your poor m-i-l - nothing worse than getting all prepared for an op, only to have it cancelled at the 11th hour. If they so much as try and cancel your hycosy on Mon they will have lots of FF to deal with    .

Have they given your m-i-l any indication of when it will be re-arranged?  Is it for a kind of "reasonable" reason - like superbugs on the ward or something like staff shortages?  No matter what it is it will be really disappointing for her.

Are we going to get to see a piccy of you with your glam new hairstyle?
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Apparantly the new knee replacements have not been sterilized properly thats what the sister told her!!! and her op has been put back to the 25th Sept (day before my birthday) never mind!

When I get a nice pic I will pop one on but I will try and download one of the wedding I went to the other weekend so you can kinda see my dress - hope you like it


----------



## Nicksy

Hey girls,  

we should all join up and put some picture albums on there - so we can all see each other!  Its funny as I feel like I know you all really well!
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - OMG that is soooo annoying - what a ridiculous thing to happen.  Still better that they don't take any risks I guess & at least she has another date right away.  Your photo looks fantastic - glamorous surroundings & and even more glamorous person.  Your hair looks fab, and from what I can see of the dress it looks fab too.

Nicksy - I know, it's funny kind of "knowing" each other without having a clue what most of us look like.  Took me a while to think about posting a picture of me on here because I don't photograph well (and I'm far from a good subject ).  You look a lot like your niece from what I can see.


----------



## Nicksy

Julie, this is really strange but can you see a new pic of Kat because I can't - it is the one of her and her hubby on their wedding day!

My picture also still shows dh & dog!  How come you can see all the lovely new pics and I can't    I think it is a lovely pic of you and DD!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Thank Julie you really are too kind but that was when I had lovely long hair 2 weeks ago now it kinda like a posh bob but a little longer!  I think I'm going to change my picture again


----------



## Nicksy

Kat, I can't see your new pic - what is going on??  I will log off and log back on and see if that works


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I have just popped another one on.  I think its really nice how we can change our pics so we can see everyone.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - You are welcome honey & wow you probably look even more glam.  Can't wait to see the new style.

Nicksy - I had similar problems before when Lou posted her showerpod pic's.  I thought I was on the outside of some sort of exclusive club.  I'm sure they will appear soon.


----------



## ❣Audrey

You might just need to refresh the page hun. I did upload some pics yesterday to the summer sizzlers thread of my weightloss so far.  

Sorry to hear about the op change Kat - my Mum had her bilateral hip replacement changed by a month just 2 days before she was due to go in! xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo - I can now see my new pic and I can see Kat & DH Skiing!!

Hi Beebee - how are you hun?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Actually looking at your pic with DD my hair is pretty similar to your now!

BeeBee - if you don't mind me asking how what diet are you following? I am desperately trying to loose weight but some weeks I will loose a few pound and then other weeks I stay the same - same old story!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Having to laugh at us changing all our pics.

Just popped one on quickly of my new hairstyle, but will change it back to DD's 1st day at school shortly.  I've not really had much off the front, just off the back & shorter layers put in.

Kat - My hair looked quite tidy in the pic before, but you should have seen it when all the back end bits went curly .  Hence having those bits cut off.  Love the pic of you & DH ski-ing too.

BeeBee - Thanks for the reminder about re-freshing the page, I had to do it to get Kat's other pic up.  You ok my lovely?


----------



## ❣Audrey

I have tried every diet under the sun hun BUT I am terribly sorry to be a killjoy with no magic solution, but the only way that has consistently worked for me and kept the weight off is eating healthy and regular exercise! It's not uncommon to lose some weeks and sometimes plateau for a while - it doesn't mean you're doing anything wrong at all hun!

Here are my progress pics from weightloss - originally at 18 stone 9lbs at christmas 2005 and then again this year in July at 15 stone 2lbs.

















Nicksy - glad you can see the piccies now. I am ok ish - just had one of my best friends text me and tell me she feels awful but her 17 year old daughter has just come home and announced she is pregnant by accident and she didn't know who else to talk to . Glad she only text as I don't think I could have been as nice if I had spoken to her on the phone!

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oooh the hair looks fab Julie!!  Love it! xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls
Wow you have all been very chatty this afternoon. I can't see all of your lovely pictures but its because my work computer plays up a bit.

I feel really icky this afternoon, have really bad stomach pains, I hope I haven't eaten anything dodgy


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly H - hope it's a good thing for you! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

OMG BeeBee you look fantastic well done  . Well I suppose  ihave lost 6lb in the last month so when you look at it like that it is'nt too bad I just wish I could click my fingers and 2 stone would drop off     never mind we will never be happy with our weight  

Julie - the hair is fab lovely x

Harriet - Sorry to hear you don't feel too good lovely take it easy and relax xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - Wow - good on you for losing so much weight - a fab achievement and you look really good for losing it.  My DH seems to have "lost" 1/2 stone (not quite sure where ) so is now 17 stone, and that seems to have spurred him on a bit to lose a bit more.  

Kat - 6lbs in a month is fantastic honey - good on you as well!!!

Harriet - Hello my lovely.  .  Sorry to hear you've got bad tummy pains.  Hope they go away soon.

Right, I need to go fold some laundry and give DD a shower as DH has announced he'll be a bit late home, and I'm off out tonight  .

Catch up tomorrow lovely ladies.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks ladies.  Kat - it will all come off eventually hun it's just a case of patience I am afraid.

Julie - congrats to your hubby!  That is fab - mine is one of those annoying ones that weighs the right weight and can do whatever her likes grrr xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies!
I've missed so much chatting and all your gorgeous pics whilst I've been out!!

BeeBee you look amazing, you go girl!!!

Kat I love the skiing pic, where in France did you ski?

Julie I did catch a glimpse of the hair pic as I was catching up on the missed posts  , you look very glamorous.

Nicksy, we keep missing each other so I hope you're still here!! Missed you lots while you were away, the pic of you and your niece is lovely.

I went to the hygeinest this morning and practically fell asleep in the chair, oops!!! Then had lunch and nails done with my mummy, then tonight we are having a big anniversary family dinner out somewhere.

xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I can't believe how much there was to read today!

I can't see any of your new pictures  Can see the new titles underneath but the piccies are old ones.

*BeeBee* your weight loss is fantastic, well done, you look great.  A few years ago I lost nearly 6 stone and I'm now managing to maintain a healthy weight (I'm not skinny but a lot slimmer). I did lose 3 stone in the first 3 months which was too fast really but once I got the bug for it and saw the weight coming off it kept me going. Love your stripey tops!

*Lou*, I think at the moment I'm more nervous about the wedding than excited! Lots of bits and pieces to do, I keep thinking of more things too! I'm sure it'll be fine on the day. Hope you are feeling better.

*Julie * your hair style sounds great (haven't seen the pic) and I hope your DH likes it. Have a fantastic girly night out.

*Sprinkle*, glad you've had a lovely day. Yes we had a lovely holiday thanks. Enjoy your meal.

Hi *Kathryne*, *Harriet*, *Zuri* and *Nicksy* and anyone else who's about (can't see the other pages to remind me and my memory is useless, sorry) lots of  for you all.

Hey, does anyone know where Emma is? Is she okay? I must have missed something while I was away.

I might try and put a piccie of me on now...don't get your hopes up though! 

Take care everyone, lots of love

Sal xxx

P.S Did it! Eventually!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sprinkle - I hope you enjoy your family dinner!

Sal - lovely pic of you!  You like a real skinny minny!!

Lol at our stripey tops - not sure how that happened that day but it does make me laugh!  Feeling really poorly again tonight - felt sick as soon as I had my dinner again - had to lay down with the lights off and feel so dizzy again.  Will ring the dr's in the morning as not sure what it is  xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi ladies

A quick question from someone on the list for IUI. Will they still do it if you are on anti depressants? Feeling so low at the moment, dont know what to do?
Sorry for gatecrashing
Olive22 XX


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been  well I can't see any of the updated profile pics   but Bee's pics well done you bet you are really proud of yourself.

I have  here today, hope you all have some too...


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
I can't see any of your photos either. Sun here today as well - thank God!! 

Olive just wanted to say welcome. I'm afraid I don't have any information about the antidepressants but hopefully somebody else will

2 weeks and 4 days until my holiday!! Hoorah!!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Lou - how are you this morning - it was sunny here but gone back miserable and rainy again now  

Harriet - Hi hun, where are you going on holiday?  

Olive - welcome honey, unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question - have you tried posting it on peer support also as they may know the answer.  Stick around here though - we all have a good laugh!

Sprinkle -   I know I keep missing you.  I will be around all today, so I will keep popping back to see if you are about.  Can't wait for a chat!

Sal - Hi lovey, how are you?

Good morning to everyone else - Julie, Kat, Zuri, Beebee, - hope you are all ok today!

Speak soon

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri, 

Sorry that you are having probs with your AF - my clinic recommends that you have a month off inbetween IUI's as apparantly the drugs that you take can make you more fertile in the month between so there is every chance that you can conceive au natural!  Not sure if this is correct - were you on the injectibles hun or was is clomid?  I can't remember and my brain is a bit slow today  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I am fine hun, we still have the sun  

Zuri so sorry AF is messing you around, hope the doc sorts you out


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hello

Zuri: Sorry you are having problems with AF I think that sometimes the drugs mess things up a bit. Nicksy is right though my clinic told me to take a month off between treatment as its supposed to give your ovaries some rest and also because you do become more fertile in between. 

Nicksy: We are going to the maldives for a week of sun (hopefully). I see you have your appt for IVF on Friday, we still don't know what to do about that. We are going on holiday and forgetting about it until we get back I think. When do you think you will start?


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - you lucky thing going to The Maldives - please let me come with you     

Yes our appointment is on Friday - I can't wait, I am hoping that we can start as soon as possible really. I was invited on holiday in November with my two sisters in law but I declined because I am hoping that I will be well underway with the treatment by then. Thats the problem - we all seem to put our lives on hold for things!

I would go away Harriet and have a lovely relaxing time and forget about everything.  You never know a little miracle might come along while you are there - they say it happens when you are completely stress free. 

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Of course you can come i'll pop you in my suitcase! I know what you mean about putting life on hold, its very difficult. I have heard the same things about conceiving naturally whilst on holiday i.e. stress free but i've got to the point now where i don't think anything will work. Oh dear PMA seems to have disappeared today!


----------



## Nicksy

I know exactly how you feel Harriet - my PMA dips a little bit every now and then.  I must admit that when I was away on holiday I didn't think about IUI or IVF or IF or anything for 2 whole weeks!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Olive- they should still do it  hun - it depends what kind of anti-depressents you are on.  Good luck xxx

Lou - hope you are ok hun!

H - The Maldives eh - I am trying to persuade dh we need a holiday and that would be one of my top destiinations! xxx

Zuri - I really hope that no af is still a good sign and you get your bfp.  What drugs were you using for the IUI?  If you were doing it with clomid then clinics don't mind doing cycles one after the other, but if you were using injectables they prefer it if you wait a cycle before going again. xxx

It really hit me last night that tx has been abandoned  feeling quite lost today xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee poor you sending you big cyber hugs      get a holiday booked girl you deserve one

Harriet - Maldives so jealous always wanted to go there, enjoy and forget about everything here hun

Nicksy - I hope you get to start asap, they will need to match you ask them how long they think this will take and then your cycle needs to be the same as the recipient if you remember I was delayed a month because of this so get clear answers Friday


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks Lou hun - just going to figure out which destination off my list I want to go to lol! Then it's just a case of persuading DH xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Lou - I will ask about this.  Last time we went the doc gave us the impression that it wouldn't take long at all to find a match as they have only just started doing the egg share in this area so have got a lot of people waiting. God I hope so!!

It doesn't seem two minutes Lou since you were just starting out on this road and look at you now - a lovely Mummy to be!!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy - I started my first jab on 24th June but was supposed to start on about 20th May it didn't seem long but at the time it did, its quick to match it getting the cycles the same is your cycle staright forward 28 days etc?  

Bee if you want any help with ideas let me know I love searching for holidays....


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw good luck Nicksy!!!

Cool thanks Lou - well list of places to go include...Maldives, St Lucia, Malta, China, Australia, NZ, CUba ( but already going there next year), Costa Rica, Venezuela, Norway, Germany, Alaska, America, Mexico, South Georgia Island, erm well there's a few destinations lol xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right that's a rather long list and its hurricane season at the mo so need to avoid certain places


----------



## ❣Audrey

lol I had forgotten about hurricane season!  Somewhere hot would suit me right now though - been to Egypt already, was thinking Costa Rica as good surfing there, BUT that said if it's hurricane season then not a good idea! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Been quite chatty this morning .

Right, I've just got to say this and get it off my chest ..... it's a moan so be warned ...... I wanna go on a warm sunny holiday .

There, over and done with, back to business.

Olive - I'm afraid I'm going to be no help either honey - I definitely think peer support would be a good place to ask the question, but stick with us.  Not all of us (myself included) are going through IUI anymore, but we're all so nuts we just stay here.

BeeBee - Holiday sounds like a fab idea, but are you going to have a big enough suitcase to fit us all in .

Lou - Hello lovely - said I'd be on soon.  Has been lovely and sunny here this am, but pretty windy.  Just hoping it stays dry because all my towels are on the line and I want to wash my car (try and keep DD entertained and do something "physical", and because it looks like I live on a farm). 

Nicksy - Hello honey.  Really hope you have a nice early date given to you on Friday.  Just think there is another couple all excited at the moment, looking forward to having some eggs from a lovely lady (you, obviously).  

Harriet - Another person off on hols.  Perhaps I'll wait for BeeBee to decide where she's off too and then we can divide ourselves up between your suitcases .

Sal - 6 stone ........ seriously ..... 6 stone!!!!   that's FANTASTIC.  You must have the most fantastic willpower honey.  Bet you feel soooo much better for it as well.

Zuri - So sorry that your AF is messing your around, and it looks like you are going to have an enforced break for a month.  I had a month between my tx's and although I was really disappointed at the time (especially when 1 had 2 months off due to DH's job), I actually felt it was the best thing for me.  Gave me time to get strong again and get over the disappointment of a BFN.  

Big hello's to Sprinkle/Twinkle/Amanda/Leech/Zarzar/Emma and I'm sooooo sorry if I've left anyone out.

AAM - Well I did have a lovely evening last night, but let me just warn you about "The Duchess" if anyone is planning to go and see it - it's a real tearjerker - involves babies etc.  My friend who invited me is a FF lady and was mortified that she'd asked me to watch a movie that was soooo sad, but I've reassured her that it was actually a very good movie (if a bit emotional in places  ).  The ladies we went with were such a good laugh - just what I needed.  Tomorrow is our final Consultants appt at 10.30am, and although I'm appearing quite blase about it all, and I've been steeling myself for not hearing anything good, I am still really nervous about it.  

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive massive hugs Julie I will be thinking of you for tomorrow.  Don't worry about being able to fit in my suitcase there will be plenty of room chick! xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well.....just a flying visit to give Julie some moral support for tomorrow...we will all be thinking of you      Fingers crossed that the Consultant can give you some good news  .

Eneryone else - hi....not feeling up to much today.....I wish I could go to bed right now I am sooo tired...I just need some pillows & a few baankets & some space under my desk and I would be all set  

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie - I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning - I do so hope that your consultant can give you some good news   

Hi Amanda - Sorry that you are so tired hun - just have a little sleep in your chair, I am sure no one will notice  

Beebee - what a lovely selection of places to visit - when are you hpoing to go hun?

Lou - I think you have got your work cut out looking for a holiday for Bee  

Well I have just booked a short break back to Fuerteventura on the 4th December for 5 days - only cost £78.00 for the both of us with Ryanair (bargain!!)  I am so happy now as I have another little holiday to look forward to. I have been looking since I came back on Sunday  

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that sounds Fab Nicksy!  Hmmm well seeing as though my boss doesn't expect me back for a month any time in the next fortnight would be nice lol!  A lot of those other places we do plan to visit over time!  xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon all hope you are ok xx

Julie - I know how you feel about a sunny holiday we have'nt been on one this year and god I have missed it   .  All the very best for tomorrow lovely  

Amanda - Have a little power nap Im sure no one will notice    

Afternoon to everyone xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Kat - how are you today? 

I can't seem to get any work done today at all!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I think I have done TOO much today     my brain is offically cream crackered!
I know its a little naughty but I might treat myself to a nice glass of vin rouge tonight


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one as working on damn spreadsheets for the boss so have to concentrate.

Julie sending you big (((((hugs))))) for tomorrow honey, remember all us ff's that will be there with you in spirit, if you have any Q's write them down in case you forget when you get in


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
I've been in a meeting but I am back at my desk now - hoorah!

Julie: Fingers crossed for your appointment I so hope that it goes well for you hun

Nicksy: Well done on booking your short break. This will be our last holiday abroad for this year (and hopefully next year too if I get my BFP!)

Bee Bee: You have quite a long "short" list. I think you have to decide what you want out of the holiday. My DH and I decided that we just wanted to rest and as we are sight seeing freaks we had to go somewhere where there is nothing to do but rest!!

Hi Kat how are you today hun - not long til the hycosy!

Hi Amanda / Lou / Sal / OLIVE and everyone else.

Well I was feeling very blue earlier but I have perked up a bit now. Its nearly all over for me now this month, 2 days before AF arrives and I'm pretty sure that the old bag is on her way. I think i've decided to give IUI (natural) one more go 
before we go on holiday so i can spend the week relaxing and i figure thats probably the best chance of success 

   to you all


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - I don't blame you at all having a little    I have been on a total detox since I came back from holiday - far too much over indulgence whilst I was there.  

Lou - hey hun, spreadsheets?  Oh god what a shame!  Speak soon when you have finished?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet - I think its a great idea to have one more go of IUI and like you say relax for one of the weeks!  

I thought hard about booking the short break but then like I said before, I am not going to put my life on hold all the time.  I think I decided not to go with my 2 SIL as it will be a drinking girlie holiday but obviously with DH it will just be nice and relaxing - God I hope I have some good news by then.  I always say to myself, this time next year I might be pregnant but that has been going on for 4 years now   Anyway PMA is what is needed!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right spreadsheet finalised, its took me 2 days to finish it as couldn't get my head around that one  

Nicksy I have been saying that for 5.5years and never thought it was going to happen honey so come on PMA


----------



## Nicksy

I know Lou - thanks hun!  How are you feeling anyway - what happened when you got your BFP on holiday?  What did your DH say? I haven't spoken to you since our holidays!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you for all your well wishes my lovelies.  I have lots of things to ask about - DHEA, changing my HRT from a gel to something else, whether they would mind checking my FSH levels again etc.

Kat - I actually really fancy a glass of wine tonight as well, but now DH doesn't drink anymore I feel a bit guilty having one.  Wish I'd brought a mini bottle today when I did the grocery shopping now  .  Hope you are easing up a bit now with work as you have been so busy today.  

Lou - Ah, spreadsheets, haven't seen one of those for a week .  Hope they aren't working you too hard my lovely.  They'll have us to deal with if they do!!!

Harriet - I agree - sounds like a brilliant idea to give IUI one more chance and then just chill out after.

Nicksy - Good on you for not putting everything on hold - we did this year, and now it's quite a relief to just plan things when we want to, or leave a day free if we want to.  I used to keep saying to myself that by the time DD went to school I'd be pg, but it didn't quite work out like that  .

Amanda, not long now honey & you might be able to catch a quick afternoon snooze (well, amidst the packing I guess  ).  Hope you get an early night in tonight to make up for it.  I remember just going home from work and having to sleep before I could get the energy together to make tea.

BeeBee - Bless you honey, but much as I'd love a sunny holiday, I couldn't bear to leave DD at the moment.

Well, I've not made it out to clean the car yet - DD is actually having an afternoon nap - probably the first time in about a year I think.  She really must be tired out with starting school.  Will have to wake her soon, because she's been up there nearly an hour.  It's clouding over now  ..... typical ... better not rain  .

Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy we went with friends on holiday and they all knew about our IVF/ICSI and they also new my test date so I did it a day early when everyone was still in bed, I then proceeded to wake up DH crying he thought he had done something wrong the night before, bless him then I woke everybody else up to tell them, I really couldn't believe it and still can't now sometimes.  I didn't feel any different at all the veins on my (.)(.)'s were very dark but that could have been the heat....

Julie - finally got it done now, not they are being really good with me at work as the bosses know, I work in HR with my boss who is going to be leaving end of Oct to set up on her own, so all change with her and me....  Don't worry about the car take it too a car wash


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I'm a bit scared of carwashes  
X


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon Julie - bless your DD having a nap - school must be wiping here out! It is clouding over here also - this horrible miserable weather - we just don't seem to have had a summer at all do we?

Lou - Thats a lovely story! Good idea to do the test a day early and then you wouldn't feel under any pressure on the day! I bet everyone was so happy for you!


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Work is a little manic at the moment considering this is meant to be the start of a credit crunch!!!  I have decided to take my lovely dog down the beach when I finish work a little gentle exercise before a cheeky vino - thats if the weather stays OK.

Lou - I bet you were on to of the world when you did your test - I really do hope we will all be as lucky as you  

Harriet - Sounds like a plan giving IUI another go hun all the very best and continue with that PMA PMA  

Nicksy - Over indulgence is what hols are for   what detox are you doing x


----------



## sprinkle

ahhh, just typed a long message for it all to be deleted!!!
so here we go again...

Olive - hello you, I'm sorry I can't answer your question, but as everyone suggested Peer Support is the best place to post as there are lots of super knowledgeable ladies on there. Definitely join us in here as well, we normally end up making us all feel better in our times of need.  

Nicksy - hey hun, hope I haven't missed you again today!! Its truly amazing how time has flown by and its your appointment so soon, wow!  I love that you booked yourself and DH a break in December, thats just how it should be!  We're off to NY at the end of Oct for a family event which should be great fun.  I'm so excited as well to get away again.

Julie - good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Well done for being so organised with your list of questions.  I agree with Lou, take the car to a car wash  

Harriet - you are the luckiest lady on here about to jet off to the Maldives. I love that you are going as there will be no sightseeing or anything else you can do to pre occupy yourself.  Its pure bliss!!!  

BeeBee - hey hun, hope you're feeling ok. Stay   

Zuri - hello! Hope you're doing ok in Zurich, has AF turned up? Its very possible that all the medications will delay your AF. I agree that having a month between cycles isn't always a bad idea...   

Clomidia - how are you? not long til testing!!     

Kat - hey you! im all in favour of you enjoying a big glass of wine this evening. its so important to treat yourself sometimes 

Lou - well done on finishing your spreadsheet! such an accomplishment when things are all done! how you feeling today?

Amanda - big  , hope you can sneak in a an afternoon nap, or even take yourself off home early?

Hello to Sal, Twinkle, Emma, Zarzar, KP and anyone I missed out

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo - Hi Sprinkle, I am still here hun - how are you?  Biggest congrats to you lovey!  I haven't had the chance to say in person!

Kat - no special detox hun, just not drinking any alcohol whatsoever!  To be honest we always eat quite healthily anyway (well part from today - I have had a twirl and a packet of salt & vinegar crisps) what the hell


----------



## sprinkle

Nicksy thank you so so much! I'm ok, so tired started walking home the wrong direction so decided to jump into a taxi  
Your twirl and crisps sound yummy... I ordered a portion of chips with my lunch today for the first time ever!!! I had an urge!!!

Julie - I really want to see The Duchess, I bought the novel to read as I always like to read the books before the movie, but I couldn't get into it.

Has anyone seen Don't Mess with the Zohan? It looks so funny!


----------



## Nicksy

mmm chips!!  I've not had lovely chippy chips for ages!  DH is playing golf tonight so I might get meself some!  Here's me saying that we eat healthily - all I have been going on about is junk food!  
Have you been for a scan yet Sprinkle?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sprinkle
I have seen don't mess with the zohan, its ok not as funny as the adverts suggest. 

I hope Emma is ok she hasn't posted for a while


----------



## ❣Audrey

H - yeah I think a relaxing hol is what we need as we both do far too much normally!!  Hope you enjoy yours chick! xxx

Nicksy - I did the whole putting off the holidays and never booked anything any more than a month in advance for 7 years - I realised this year what a waste of time that is lol!  I mean being objective and not subjective, if it doesn't ever happen naturally, just think how many hols I have missed out on!!  So we booked Cuba over a year in advance - felt odd doing it but am so glad I did!

Sprinkle - get you with your urges .  Think you need to have a rest though chick if you were walking the wrong way home!!

Julie - aw bless you not wanting to leave DD - sounds like school is wearing her out! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry I vanished ladies, but I managed to get the car washed .  Just need to tidy and hoover the inside and it might look less like a mobile skip.

BeeBee - You make me feel soooo bad, that it's only been a couple of years that we've really been putting things off and particularly the last year, when you've had 7 years of it.  .  Objective & subjective seems like the perfect way to be.

Sprinkle - Oh, bless you for walking the wrong way home.  I won't be able to think of any examples now, but I remember (actually I don't remember), but I know I did some really  things whilst I was pg.  Just blame it on your hormones.  Hope you enjoyed those chips ..... mmmmm chips .... chip shop chips   ..... salad with chicken and cous-cous for us tonight  .  I'm such a  though because we only had chip shop chips 2 weeks ago when we were away camping - sat eating them out the wrapper watching the boats going up and down the River Piddle (I kid you not).  Hope you get your feet up when you get home.  "The Duchess" was a really good movie i.m.h.o. - very well acted by Ralph Fiennes and Keira Knightly but it was very, very emotional to watch.  Really made me think about life as a woman in those days & how they were treated.  I couldn't help but laugh at a couple of bits in it, and was so grateful we now wear jeans and things and not giant skirts and powdered massive wigs .  I'd recommend you go a see it with a friend and some tissues.

Harriet - Mmm, I was wondering how Emma was doing now shes back in the UK.  Guess she's busy with her new job, and maybe catching up with old friends.  Hope she's not missing her DH too badly.  

Nicksy -  at you sneaking some lovely chips whilst DH is out playing golf.  I have to sneak some treats whilst DH isn't around, as he's kind of trying to lose weight.

Right, best get off and get DH his dinner.  DD is in bed so we can have tea on our laps in front of the telly tonight.

Catch up later tomorrow - after we've had our appt in the am.

Love & hugs to all.
Julie
XXX


----------



## emma.b

Hi Girls

Massive apologies for going awol again. My Mum's internet packed up yet again at the crucial time when I wanted to chat to you guys. Only got it working again today. I've started my new health visiting job and am really enjoying being back at work. Was relieved to find that there is a computer in the office but we aren't allowed to access personal e-mail/websites and have had to sign a form. No more catching up on fertility friends at work  Am missing DH loads but have been able to speak to him most days. Sorry I've not had chance to read all your news yet. I hope everyone's ok and thanks for the PM's.

Emma x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to  you all, 

Sorry i have not been on for a while but having some work done in bathroom so have not been able to use it, so have had to go round to MIL to shower   then by the time she lets us leave and we've got home had tea ive been shattered, gone straight to bed ready for work next day (on earlies at work)

Zuri - Sory your having to miss a month out of treatment. When i have to miss a month i feel like its the worst thing to happen, then understand a few days later.

Sprinkle - Mmmmm chip shop chips 

Julie - Fancy doing another car, could do with my doing lol         

Hi to everyone else

twinkle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls well we have the  again   

Nicksy - yes I felt alot of pressure and wasn't sure how I was going to deal with a BFN on holiday...

Kat hope you enjoyed your vino, I used to love a glass with dinner the thought of it now makes me feel ill...

Spinkle - how are you feeling, eating lots?  I am feeling fine just really tired, I am eating lots to keep the energy levels up but strangely feel quite normal today for a change...

Julie - well done you for washing your car mmm chips out of wrapper sat watching the boats sounds like heaven, I really hope your appt this morning will be ok and not too hard    

Emma - hey you, glad your back online, poor you not having the net when you needed the support    good that you have started your new job to keep you busy whilst Dh is away   

Hey twinkle - is your bathroom finished now then, what have you had done?

 to anybody I have missed  doesn't mean I don't love you all


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are all ok

Hi Lou - I did have a nice glass with dinner but I was so tired I was in bed 10pm and I think asleep 30sec later  I hope today is not so busy in work.  I start back to college tonight really looking forward to it.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat you are a busy girl work and college, glad you enjoyed your wine it obviously hit the spot and relaxed you enough to get to bed early


----------



## sprinkle

morning ladies  

Julie - thinking of you at your appointment this morning    at least you had a nice clean car to go there in  

Emma - missed you so much! can't believe you're broadband crashed just as we all needed each other. Glad you've been able to speak to DH a lot. Xmas isn't so far away, I noticed that Harrods and Selfridges already have their Xmas departments ready!!!  The new job sounds great, never mind about not being able to use the computer at work, we can catch up after  

Lou - morning hun. Thats good you feel great today. I'm also feeling really tired but other than that ok.  I felt incredibly nauseus yesterday afternoon and at bed time, but its not with me now.  Any cravings yet?! 


Kat - hey hun, how are you? Thats great about starting college again. What do you study?  

Twinkle - missed you too! A new bathroom sounds lovely, what did you change?

Nicksy - thank you for my lovely pic!!!!! I only just saw it, so cute!!!!  Are you getting used to being back home to this 'delightful' weather?!  We are having our first scan on Wednesday at 10am, Im very excited and also very nervous.

Harriet - morning! Was the Zohan movie really not so funny? Oh well, I think maybe I can convince DH to take me to see the Duchess instead.  Have you done any baking recently?

CLomidia - hey lovely, not long now....      thinking of you!!!

Zuri - how are you feeling? Has AF arrived yet?  

Amanda - how are you feeling today? Hopefully much better and enjoying your last few days!!

Mrs Leech - hey you, hope nobody is driving you crazy at work and they're all behaving. How are you feeling?

Big hellos to Sal, Babysoon, Neens and anyone else I didn't mention

We told our parents our news last night as we invited them over for dessert. They were all settled at the table with tea and cakes and then DH and I walked in with a bottle of champagne... there were tears and hugs all round.  

Lots of love
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I am obviously feeling quite teary cause I just started   at the thought of you guys with the champers.... how sweet      

I don't really have any cravings just fancy things and then have to have them, I have been fancing a Wispa for ages since they have been out again but can't find one anywhere.  How about you any cravings?


----------



## sprinkle

Oh the hormones, the hormones!!!
For me nothing yet, except wanting to be in bed at every opportunity  

When is your next scan?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle no idea got a MW appt next Wednesday where I hope to get all the info, how about you have you been for a scan yet, how many weeks are you now?


----------



## sprinkle

That's very exciting, have you met the MW before?
I'm 6 weeks and 2 days, but waiting to have my scan (Weds at 10am) before I get a ticker etc. As they can change the date can't they?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

They didn't change my date I think the dating scan is at around 12 weeks, you should see the h/beat then.  You will have to come and join the 1st Trimester board all we talk about is food....  This will be my first meeting with the MW


----------



## sprinkle

Thanks Lou, I will definitely join you on there, but I want to have my scan first to make it more real, and then I'm joining you in there


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Sprinkle: So glad you told your family that must have been so emotional for you. I did make a very yummy apple and date cake the other day

Lou: Oooh wispas now you've made me crave one and i'm not even pg!

Emma: Glad to see that you are back I was getting worried about you, how inconvenient that your broadband broke down at the wrong time!

Julie: I hope that it goes well for you today hun 

Kat: Hope you enjoyed your lovely wine!

Twinkle: A new bathroom how lovely what colour is it?

Hello to everyone else that I have not mentioned personally

I am off to get my hair dyed this afternoon, am going for a reddy brown colour, hope it works out ok!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet ooohhh reddy brown very autumn'y colours with a splash of red ready for Christmas    If you find any Wispas post me one please


----------



## sprinkle

Harriet  - yum to the apple and date cake!!! The new hair colour also sounds gorgeous.  Everyone seems to be making major hair changes these days, maybe its time I did something? Although I'm still getting over chopping all my super long locks off in May!

Its so grey and gloomy outside, just yuk!

WHats everyone got planned for the weekend?
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am going to Pizza Hut for a feast....


----------



## Harriet_LF

I am having a very family orientated weekend, spending the day with my mum on saturday and seeing my cousin on saturday night. Then our parents are coming over on sunday for a roast dinner. I'm cooking roast beef, followed by peach and blueberry galette!

I have such stomach pains today I wish AF would hurry up and come if she is coming - grr i HATE this

Right i'm off to the gym now for some stress relief, wish me luck!


----------



## Nicksy

Morning ladies, 

Hope you are all ok!

Lou - If I find a wispa I will send one over to you - do they definitely still do them as I haven't seen one in ages. 

Sprinkle - Arrh bless, telling your parents - that is so lovely - did they know that you were having treatment?

Harriet - Morning hun, your new hair colour sounds lovely.  I keep wanting to do something different with my hair.  I had it chopped off a few years ago and really regretted it so I am growing it back now.  I could always change the colour  

Kat - Glad you had a lovely glass of wine - I have been extremely good with my alcohol intake this week - none at all.  I think I am mentally preparing myself for that start of my IVF!

Hi Julie - really hope that your appointment has gone ok this morning.

Hi Twinkle & Emma - hope you are ok!

Well only one more day until my appointment - I am starting to get really nervous now.  I keep imagining that they will tell me I can't do it or that I won't be able to do it for ages and I have got my heart set on getting underway with it straightaway.  Oh well never mind, I will find out soon enough


----------



## sprinkle

Lou - pizza hut, that sounds so yummy!!! haven't been there for absolutely ages.  I don't normally eat pizza, but in Sth of France, the only restaurants that were open late were pizza places, so I ate so much pizza!!! and it was all totally yummy

Harriet - you go girl and release that stress in the gym.  It's the best place for it   Your weekend sounds really lovely, I love spending time with our parents.  DH and I are both one of 4, but DH's 3 sisters live in LA and NY, and I have a bro in australia and a sister in NY, so its not very often we're all together.

Nicksy - our parents knew we were TTC, but weren't aware of tx. My dad called me this morn to tell me he was so excited he couldn't sleep. So sweet!
What time is your appointment tomorrow? Stay     hun, it will go really well I'm sure

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I have just checked and they are back from 6th october http://www.wispa.co.uk/ but I have seen that at McDonalds will have to have a McFlurry 

Harriet your Sunday dinner sounds nice hun, always nice to have a family weekend always feel as though you have achieved so much over such a small weekend  Enjoy the gym...

Sprinkle I have a voucher off for Pizza Hut get 50% off the bill do you want one?


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - I am over the moon for you I can only imagine how excited your parents are I bet they are like bottles of pop.  I am going to do Sports Massage this year in college I did Swedish Body Massage last year and loved it. 

Harriet - Your weekend sounds fab! Count me in dor Sunday dinner it sounds gorgeous  

Lou - Pizza sounds great - I haven't had one in ages.

Nicksy - All the very best for your appointment lovely I will be thinking of you


----------



## Leicesterlou

http://www2.pizzahutoffers.co.uk/edi2/?utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=edi2%202008%2008

girls get your 50% off Pizza Hut voucher


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - Yes thats right somebody mentioned a Wispa McFlurry in my office a few days ago - I had forgotten all about that.  You can have ice cream and wispa!

Sprinkle - My appointment is at 12pm tomorrow.  

Kat - I could just do with a swedish body massage - sounds lovely and relaxing!  or is that the one where they walk all over your back


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy -     no I don't walk on peoples back Swedish Massage is very relaxing. DH & I did the course together last year, you have to laugh I am a Independent Financial Adviser and he is Police Officer but we love all the alternative therapys he is also a trained Reiki practitioner which will be very handy for when we undergo our treatment.

Lou - I got my 50% voucher we never go to Pizza Hut but now I have an excuse - not that I need one x


----------



## sprinkle

mmmm, all this talk about pizza, ice cream and wispa's is making me hungry!!

Kat, I think its great you guys do the alternative therapy courses together. It makes DH and I seem so lazy!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat yes if I live closer I would be round to take advantage of your massage


----------



## Kathryne

I have to be honest I love reiki only problem is whenever I have a treatment I always fall asleep


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Kat: Your alternative therapies sound fun, I love photography and am thinking of taking up a course but just don't feel like i have time at the moment

Lou: Can't believe you actually searched for wispas on the net, you have a serious craving hun!

Nicksy: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at 12 and keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Harriet.  Are you ok hun?  Has AF arrived yet? Are you still going to have a natural IUI before your hols?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Photography would be fab, to be honest I always think I'm tired at the end of the working day but when I get to college I love it, I'm not sure if its because I am learning something new or what.

You never guess what I have just had the most horrible man on the phone giving me such abuse, what a really rude man who does he think he is


----------



## Leicesterlou

I can finally see the new profile photos


----------



## Harriet_LF

Kat: I hate mean people - tell him to bugger off!

Nicksy: I'm ok, I just hate this time of the month when you know you are not pg but AF hasn't arrived so you hope (just a little bit) that she won't come at all. The old bag is due tomorrow but she has been known to be late too! Apart from that i'm fine

I'm trying to pack my desk at the moment because we are all moving over to desk sharing next week - nightmare


----------



## Nicksy

Here's something to keep us occupied.  What are your favorite baby names for a boy and a girl and for you pregnant ladies will you be finding out the sex of your babies?  Just a bit of fun!


----------



## Leicesterlou

No not finding out what flavour...

Names Declan and Georgia


----------



## sprinkle

hmmm, I dont want to find out what flavour - but DH definitely does!!!

I love Zach for a boy, and Olivia for a girl, DH loves Grace for a girl too.


----------



## Kathryne

Oh difficult one I really like Ben & emily but truthfully haven't thought about it much xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy what about you?


----------



## Nicksy

I agree with both of you about not finding out - I think its really lovely when everyone tries to guess what you are having towards the last stages!

I like Grace too Sprinkle but I also like Ruby.  I really seem to struggle with boys names though although I do like Charlie.


----------



## leechcb1

I haven't found out the flavour either 

I like Patrick and Clodagh 

Hubby likes Connor and Connie 

and we both like Evan and Erin 

Hope you all ok - best of luck for tomorrow Nicksy

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Leech - thanks for the good luck wishes hun.

What flavour does everyone think that you are having?

xx


----------



## leechcb1

Convinced its a girl cos everyone keeps telling me I am by the way I'm carrying, the heartburn and cravings (sweet stuff!!) (and the fortune teller told me I was too)

xx


----------



## Nicksy

arrr - a little girl!  You might get a massive surprise though - I think thats whats good about not knowing.  What have you bought for the baby up to now?


----------



## Harriet_LF

ooH i like this game, I wouldn't find out either. My names are Ethan and Joseph or Mia and Eva - I hope I get to use them one day!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet - I am sure that we will all get to use them someday   

What are we all doing tonight - anything exciting?


----------



## Harriet_LF

I'm visiting my Granny who is in hospital (after I have got my hair done that is!)

Ooh I can see your new pics now!


----------



## sprinkle

good afternoon

I just woke up, meant to lie down for 20mins but ended up sleeping for a couple of hours!

I love that there is such a variety between us with alll the names we love. I can't wait for all the other lovely ladies to add in their favourites.

Zuri - hope you're doing ok.  Did the doctor call to let you in on a reason for your delayed AF?   

Fairy - welcome back hun. hope you're doing ok  

Harriet - hope your granny feels ok and I cant wait to hear how the new hair is!!

I think we're going out for dinner somewhere local tonight, I've been a lazy wife today and haven't done any cooking!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - don't be daft - 7 years does fly by somehow and you forget how long it has been - plus it doesn't matter how long anyone has been on this journey, we are all going through the same rollercoaster of emotions!!!  How did it go today hun? xxx

Emma - sorry to hear you have been without the internet when you needed it.  Glad you have been able to talk to DH and that the new job is going well xxx

Kat - hope you had a good time at college!

Sprinkle - aw glad telling your parents went well  xxx

Harriet - how did the hair go? Still hoping they are not really af pains  Photography is a great thing to take up - I got into it a few years ago and came semi finalist in the International Amateur Photographer of the Year competition last year! xxx

Nicksy - I am sure your appointment will be fine tomorrow hun xxx

Fairy - hope you are ok!

Hmmm names lol

Boys - Tobias, Ted or Ed

Girls - Elliot, Betty, Elsie.....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Big apologies because although I've read all 4 pages of your lovely chats today, I'm going to be a right selfish moo and just do a me post - big, massive, humungous apolgogies.

Well the consultants appt didn’t go at all how I expected & I’m honestly in a real state now.  Our consultant is just lovely, and we explained about the recent m/c.  He asked lots of q’s and then checked on the hospital computer for the scan pics/blood test results.  The first test we had showed an hcg level of 27 which was telephoned to us and 3 days later the results were 57 but we were never told them and just thought they had decreased as the hospital said they would phone if they hadn’t.  The scan showed nothing in the uterine cavity except some free fluid, and our consultant is convinced it was (or is) an ectopic pregnancy.  So today, I’ve had some more bloods taken, and I have to phone tomorrow pm to find out the results.  If the hcg is still present then I’m scared stiff to think what procedure I’m going to have to have done.  .  I’ve been put on the waiting list (13 wks) for a laparoscopy to check if there has been any tubal damage.

I’m in pieces at the moment – I thought we would just come away having to think about donor eggs, and now I’m facing a very restless night not knowing if I might still even be pg & whether there has been any damage.  I'm scared stiff of having another laparoscopy (my last one about 15 years ago went wrong).  Still, it needs doing I know.

Will catch up tomorrow,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie - oh no so sorry to read about your experience with the doctor you poor thing, I hope you have been able to get some rest/sleep and can try to get things a bit straighter in your mind (not sure how) you know we are all here for you honey     

Clomidia - aren't you going for a blood test, what time??

Thanks god its friday


----------



## leechcb1

Julie - thinking of you honey - hope you managed to get some sleep   

Zuri - sorry af has shown in all her glory  

Hello Lou - hope you ok today - one more sleep until your pizza dayout - we went on Wednesday and it was gorgeous - might have another over the weekend it was so nice (greedy mare!!!)

Hello to everyone I've missed (which is nearly everyone) 

lots of love and  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning leech feeling quite rough today, woke up with a headache and feeling very tired and sicky just eating some hula hoops and sipping water hope that brings me round not sure I can make it until 3.30pm   might have to pop out in the car at lunchtime for a sleep    How are you?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All
Julie: So sorry about your consultation, I hope that you managed to get some sleep and things look a tiny bit brighter this morning  

Zuri: So sorry the old bag arrived, I guess this means you'll be taking a month off?   

Leech: Morning!

Lou: Sorry you are feeling rough today hun but at least its Friday hang on in there!

Hello to Twinkle, Bee Bee, Fairy, Emma, Nicksy and everyone else

Well I had my hair done last night and it went ok, I really like it, it is now a browny, reddy colour.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Harriet, I sure I will be fine I have had it easy compared to some.  Any pics of your hair?  Glad your pleased with it


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies 

Thank you for all your lovely messages.

Harriet - Really glad your hair turned out ok.  Sounds like a fab colour.

Lou - Sorry your feeling really rough today honey.  Good old hula hoops often helped me.  Hope you have a nice easy day at work honey and that headache eases up soon.

Leech - Mmmm, we might have to have pizza again soon.

Zuri - So sorry that your AF arrived and is already been really hateful to you.

Well, as expected I hardly slept, and came down about 5.45am so DH could at least get another hours peace.  I can't wait to get these results to find out if I am actually still pg and see what they will have to do.  I am soooooo  that it's over and done with, because I'm getting into enough of a state just thinking about having a laparoscopy.  My biggest worry is if I am still pg, and it's ectopic, then I'll have to go into hospital, and how DD will be.  I've never left her just with DH & we've only had a few nights away from her since we've had her.  Anyway, I'm trying to keep busy and not think about it too much.  Once I've picked DD up at 12noon I'm going to call the hospital and hope I can find out sooner rather than later.  Actually getting some bad pains on the r.h.s today, but not sure if that's just the sign of my af on the way.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie the S&V hula hoops have helped just need a snooze now, poor you not getting any sleep, shame I don't live nearer and then could sneak away from work for a cuddle      I really hope it is over and done with as you say as you could do without the stress of leaving DD, not alot else I can say except sending you millions of hugs and    for that phone call

Louise xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Aw, bless you honey.  Glad the S&V hula hoops have helped (S&V are my absolute fave flavour crisps).  Pity you don't live closer because you could have a lovely snooze after giving me that cuddle  .   

Any news from KittenPaws - She hasn't posted again for a while & I'm hoping she's ok.

Julie XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah jules     I now have visions of being on your settee with a mug of something warm and snuggling down for a snooze     

KP is fine, she went for her 20 weeks scan the other week and everything was fine, I heard from her a few days ago and everything was good with her, I think she is quite busy with work etc


----------



## sprinkle

Morning ladies

Julie - I'm sending you a million   So sorry for everything that you're going through right now. Its just not fair. I hope you and DH can treat you to a lovely something to put a smile back on your face.  Hoping its all over for you so you don't have to go through any more. 

Zuri - Hope you're not suffering with AF too badly today. Enjoy your month of rest!

Lou - Glad to hear the S&V hula hoops are making you feel better. I had a rough night and can't stomach the thought of eating anything at all right now, I know thats not sensible but I think I just have to go with it.

Leech - hey hun, How you doing?

Harriet - glad the hairdo was a great success!! Are you going to post a pic?!

Morning to everyone else

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle sorry you had a bad night, make sure you keep the liquids up sips of water if nothing else honey and if you fancy anything get it   

Zuri a whole month off, I am so jealous


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Julie - I am so sorry about the news at your appt. I like everyone else is sending lots of    and   that everything will be ok for you. 

Sprinkle - morning hun - how are you this morning?

Lou - Sorry that you are feeling a little bit rough today - any chance of you falling asleep at your chair without anyone noticing  

Zuri - Sorry that your AF has arrived honey.  Is it too late now to do IUI? 

Harriet - Glad that your hair appt went well - I want to see a pic too!  

Leech - Hi hun, how are you this morning?

Hi Beebee, Fairy and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok this morning. 

Well my appt is nearly here -   for some good news and that we can get started pronto!

All the talk of pizza is making me really hungry - a trip to Pizza Express might be in order this weekend. 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

for your appt Nicksy, will you be back online afterwards (i.e. before I go home at 3.30pm) to let us know how you get on?  Wish I could get a snooze at my desk but I am sure somebody would say something


----------



## sprinkle

Morning Nicksy - GOOD LUCK for your appointment!!!! How exciting that the big day has arrived!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes hun  

Lou - On your advice I'm going to the kitchen to get a bottle of water to drink, but I think I want hula hoops and pizza after all our chatting


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I now always keep 1 bag of hula hoops in my bag, they are great for that icky feeling


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh you lovely ladies.  Thank God for FF - you ladies keep me going.

Sprinkle - Sorry to hear you aren't feeling good today honey.  Like Lou said just do what you fancy - sips of water at the very least - can you get out to pick up anything you need?

Lou - Is there a stationery cupboard you could go and catch some zzzzz's in?  Like you suggested earlier, maybe you'll have to catch 20 min's nap in your car at lunchtime.  TGIF and you can get some lovely rest this weekend.  Glad to hear KP is doing fine, and hope work doesn't get too much for her.  Would you mind giving her my love when you next catch up with her.  Cheers honey.

Nicksy - Lots of luck for your appt honey.  I'm hungry for pizza now, but we've got jacket potatoes for tea and I've planned shepherds pie for tom and roast chicken for Sunday.  

So, I'm keeping busy - taken DD to school (walked again), then cleaned the bathrooms and hung the washing out.  Just need to do some tidying and clean the kitchen.  Think I might leave DH the vacuuming tomorrow am (I'm supposed to be going shopping with a friend and then having some reiki/reflexology after).


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sprinkle, Lou & Julie - Thanks for the Good Luck wishes my lovelies!

I will be back online this afternoon to let you all know how we get on. DH will be picking me up soon for us to go. 

Julie - The reiki/reflexology might relax you a little bit hun - I am thinking of you!  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie not sure I will fit inside the stationery cupboard good idea though      Of course I will let KP know you were asking after her.  My you have been a busy girl this morning and all this walking DD to school can only be good for you.  Reiki/reflexology how lovely just what you need at this stressful time enjoy.

Nicksy - can't wait for you to get back


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Like Lou said, can't wait to hear from you this pm honey.  Be thinking of you too.

Lou - How comfy are your toilets then?  .  It was lovely walking to school today - nice and dry and now the sun is breaking through the clouds so hopefully my washing will dry and it'll be a lovely walk back to get DD.  The forecast even looks ok for the weekend  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie the toilets are horrid only just manage to pee in them, I will survive until 3.30 it is 11already.  Well the weather is glum here not really doing anything hope it brightens up later....


----------



## leechcb1

Just a quickie (oh er!!)

Best of luck Nicksy 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech 63 days to go


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - So a quickie for Nicky  

Lou - Sorry it's so glum weather-wise with you today.  I'll go outside in a minute and shout at the sunshine to shine down on you too honey.


----------



## leechcb1

I know how quick is that!!!!

63 days does not seem enough time to get myself sorted - do you think the creme egg would mind staying in a little bit longer!!

Weather is horrid here as well.


xxx


----------



## leechcb1

PS Julie I'm a neglected wife no quickies or otherwise for me for a long time!!!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Right i'm off now girls, I have a half day today and am going out with my mum. I'll be popping back on later to see how Nicksy got on with her appointment.

Have a good weekend girls!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie don't worry you keep the sunshine for today you deserve it after your horrid news  

Leech      about no quickies, me either last thing on ym mind.  Not sure Creme Egg will want to stay any longer when do you finish work?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Leech - Aw, poor love feeling neglected - I might appreciate the break sometimes .  I would put money on the fact that in 63 days time you will not be wanting creme egg to stay in any longer.

Harriet - Have a lovely pm with your mum honey.

Lou - Don't think the sun can make up it's mind now - keeps popping in and out.

Zuri - .  My DH went away just at the "crucial" time with work a couple of months ago.  As he was only about 1.5hours drive away I was tempted to pop up and surprise him.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Züri said:


> good luck at your appointment Nicksy - yes its too late to do IUI this month (hubby will be in the UK during optimum time  )
> 
> Lou - not a month off work a month of treatment


God I am so thick sometimes     can I blame it on my mushy brain cells from the drugs


----------



## leechcb1

31st October is officially my last day up to now but I have a feeling I will go early so maybe bringing that forward.

Its DH thats neglecting me not the other way round - my hormones have kicked in so that's all I can think about!!!  My advice to you is get it while you can!!!! Obv when you feeling better - if dh had tried in the first 14 weeks I would have thrown up on him!!!

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

God I am so thick sometimes     can I blame it on my mushy brain cells from the drugs 
[/quote]

It's what I called "pregnancy brain" honey. I am usually a bit  but when I was pg I was a right div . (Loving the word Div Leech).

Leech - I would definitely finish earlier honey - I have always regretted working up to 4 weeks before DD's due date, then giving birth the day after I finished work.

Zuri - Oh honey, of course he's in the UK. . Sorry - bit like Lou, my brain is mush at the moment.


----------



## Leicesterlou

So its official I am the IUI thread DIV          

Julie when would you suggest finishing then?  Just out of interest

Leech LOL about you being a rampant       your Dh should make the most of it before the birth      I agree I reckon I would throw up at the moment....


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - I am so sorry to hear what you are going through at the moment.  I really hope they manage to sort it out very quickly.  You're in my thoughts xxx

Zuri - how are you feeling today hun?  I love the name Ruby also! xxx

Lou - sorry you are feeling quite poorly today. xxx

Harriet - glad the hair went well hun! xxx

Nicksy -Good luck for your appointment today! xxx

I neeeed to get out of the house today! Not sure what to do yet so we'll see!

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

No - Lou, we are the twin Div's .

Honestly, because there is now 9 months paid maternity leave, I would finish at 6/8 weeks before your due date so you get lots of rest before.  I got so tired in the last few weeks and I know I didn't get enough rest (probably why DD was born premature).  Think it depends how your pg progresses though really honey.

Right, I'm off to get DD and the sun is now out - which is guaranteed to make me feel better.

Soon as I'm back I'm going to be phoning the clinic.  

Thanks for keeping me sane this morning lovely ladies.
Catch up later,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## leechcb1

Lou I've told him but I think I've exhausted him out with the IUI weekend marathon (remember he was trying to tell me he'd pulled his groin just as an excuse to get out of it!!!)  

God if I finish that early it will be next week - don't think I will be ready in here for that early - maybe a few weeks earlier - i'm resting at home tho - going for a pg massage tonight - can't wait - back is killing me 

Hello Bee bee - hope you ok 
xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are ok  

Julie - Lovely my thoughts are with you today and I hope the phone call comes soon    
Lou - My best friend had one HUGE craving for Hula hoops when she was PG she would of done anything for a packet  
Nicksy - I really am praying that your appointment goes well hun    

Morning to everyone Sprinkle, Twinkle, Harriet, Emma, BeeBee, leech, Zuri and everyone else

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Leech - hope you enjoy your massage later!

Morning div's .

I think I would be one of those people who work till they drop! I would do my own head in if I was at home!

Keep your sunshine to yourselves ladies as we have rain here boo!!

Do you think I could still have ovulated this month - I ask because yesterday I had period like pains on one side and loads of clear cm xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Beebee I would think it would be possible get  tonight you never know you may be lucky     

Leech ohh massage how lovely I would love one, don't work too hard honey

Kat how are you this fine friday?


----------



## ❣Audrey

One step ahead of you Div 1 - I did it last night hehe!!!  Mind you no harm doing it again tonight eh 

Kat - how are you chick?. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I really hope the  works for you, have fun


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - I figured it was worth taking the chance - I never usually ov on my own so I figured that must be what it is.  I know someone I know had their IUI abandoned last year only to go on to get a BFP and have twins!

I had a nice surprise yesterday - First Choice have stopped flying to our destination for our Cuba holiday so they have had to change it - they've only changed it to the number one hotel in Cuba at no extra cost to us! Yay!!! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee see your friend is living proof     How lovely they have put you in the best hotel, when do you jet off then?


----------



## leechcb1

All you lucky ladies getting some action!!!!  

Lou you have got me addicted to pizza this week you naughty girl - we have just ordered domino's for us all in the office - final treat before big bad boss back on Monday!!!!  Actually not sure whether he will be back as he is in Greece and we not sure whether he is on the XL airlines thats gone bust  - we don't mind if he has to stay a few extra days/weeks!!!

Hurry up pizza delivery man - think everyone is waiting at the door in case I get there first and eat it all!!!

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

2 days earlier than planned as well lol so 19th June next year! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I'm ok really really glad its Friday - haven't stopped this this week.  Getting a little nervous about Monday with the hycosy.

Beebee - that is amazing news about your hols.  Funny enough a good friend of mine rang me yesterday to say the same thing has happened to her they are going to the Dominic Rep on Monday.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech     about you getting there first, tuck in I am going for pizza tomorrow going to pop out in a mo for KFC as starving and don't fancy a soggy sarnie

Bee - how lovely about your hols....

Kat I am sure you will be fine hun, your bound to be nervous but try to remember why your having it done


----------



## ❣Audrey

Leech - lol hopefully he was with XL then!  You can all keep your pizza - I am allergic to it!

Kat - I am sure monday will be fine hun!  Just take some paracetamol beforehand and you will be fine chick.  Funny that happened to your friend too - was she with first choice? xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Oooh KFC might have one of those for tea!!!

xx


----------



## zarzar

Hello all

Well I'm finally able to come back on here as DD is now at school full time and i have some peace and quiet 

How is everyone? hope everyone is good. Well I have some news. We had our consultation on Tuesday at the C&W and the Doc has agreed that we can start IVF . Got a bag full of needles and a fridge full of meds and will start DR on day 21 of my next cycle. Yippee can't wait 

Can i still come on here or shall i shuffle over to the IVF board? 

Zuri sorry to hear about  your bfn  

Leech and Lou you are making me feel hungry...got to be good for the next 6 weeks though so no pizza or kfc for me 

have a good Friday everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar stay here honey and also go onto the IVF board if you want too, I did ICSI so if I can help with anything let me know


----------



## Kathryne

OMG my diet has gone right down the pan this week!!!  I went a bought a sensible sandwich lunch time bacon salad (kinda ok) then I could not resist the fizzy jelly sweets in Sainsbury's so I thought sod it! oh well i will have to be extra good next week


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat you deserve a treat its friday


----------



## zarzar

Thanks Lou..I read your diary. I was so pleased when you got you bfp. How are you feeling? have you had much sickness? I'm sure i will be asking you loads of questions when it gets closer to jabbing time 

Kat my diet seems to have gone the same way as yours..i'm sitting here with a big hot choc with wipped cream on..i'm trying to summon up the energy to give the kitchen walls a second coat of paint


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar I am having a crap day feeling tired and sicky can't wait till 3.30pm to go home but to be honest its kind of ok as I have been feeling fine and was starting to worry.  Ask away honey the jabs are fine honestly, what drugs have you got?


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back. 

Hello ladies and  Zarzar - welcome back honey & great news about being able to start IVF.  

It's now raining and I've had to rescue my washing  .

Just rang the clinic and I guess it's good news, but my hcg from yesterday was 1.  .  This will sound really divvy but there was just this tiny little glimmer of hope that maybe the scan 4 weeks ago had missed something (as it was an external) and if my levels had risen they would scan again today and find a little miracle for me.  .  Anyway, it must have been as Mr F suspected - an ectopic, which was m/c'd.  So, I'm waiting for the Consultant to call back (he's doing some FET's this pm) to talk about the results & what to do next.  Think I'm relieved, but just want to speak to Mr F to make sure there isn't anything else I have to face.

Thank you for keeping me "company" this morning.

Lou - KFC - MMMMmmmm last had one when I was up with m-i-l at the Swindon Designer Outlet Village - love that popcorn chicken.

Zarzar - How is your DD getting on?  Has she made lots of friends already?  Mine is loving it.

Kat - Sorry to hear you've had such a busy week, but hopefully it's kept your mind off Monday a bit honey.

Zuri - Good news that they are going to do another HSG for you before your next IUI and that might help.

BeeBee - No need to ask what you're up to tonight then eh.  .  Great news about your holiday hun.

Leech - Hope you got to the pizza first - I mean, you've got creme egg to feed too.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I am glad your ok but obviously sad you didn't get your miracle    

Well me what a nightmare went the the local KFC and they were closed to do water mains problems can you imagine when I had my mind set on twister meal so ended up driving 15mins further away from work but managed to eat my food and get back to work just in time....


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie..DD has settled in fine and has made some new friends but the majority of children in her class were in her nursery class too, so at the moment its just a case of having moved to a different classroom and doing a longer day. I'm sure it will come as a bit of a shock when they have to start doing some work 

Lou i am on buserelin and gonal F i think. What did you take? glad your feeling ok and that the sickness isn't dragging you down too much. it won't be for much longer i'm sure


----------



## Leicesterlou

I had suprecur which is a type of burselin and then puregon, you will be fine have you had your jab lesson yet?  Is DH going to do your jabs, I did mine as Dh is squeemish...


----------



## zarzar

Yes thats what i'm having, supercur. Yes DH will be doing mine, i think...he's used to it. Think i will have to get something in to have a little treat after each one 

Yes i had my lesson on Tuesday. I was really suprised as we were only going to find out happens next and i came away having learnt how to inject myself. I'm so pleased though because the thought of doing IUI again really made me depressed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent glad your feeling positive about it Zarzar, did they give you an injector pen too?  I had one and they start off ok but can get painful I ended up with lots of bruises


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - good news about you being ok and hopefully the dr will ring soon and explain all to you lovely x


----------



## zarzar

Yep got the pen too! i will look forward to being black and blue then  Got to have more blood tests on Monday though before we can go ahead. And the amount of forms you have to sign too!

Kat..love the pic of you and dh skiing.I'd love to give it a try but DH won't


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar I am sure you will be fine tell Dh not to press on the skin as that's what I was doing and it bruised more, the forms I know I had loads more cause I shared my eggs feels like your signing your life away doesn't it, so when should day 21 be?


----------



## Kathryne

thanks zarzar - dh is a really good at skiing but I'm not as daring if i see a sign that says black run I defiantly go the other way


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mr F just called (he's sooo lovely).  Says he's very relieved that my hcg level is basically negative now, because he was really concerned about it being an ectopic which was still active.  He's putting me onto the waiting list for a laparoscopy as he wants to get a good look at what's happened, but to call if there are any problems.  The waiting list is 13 weeks, so I should get an early Christmas present  .

And .... breathe .......

Kat - Thanks honey.  Have you got any nice plans for the weekend to keep your mind busy?

Zarzar - That must have been a lot easier, as DD already knew lots of the children and it was in the same place (but different classroom).  It's amazing how easily they adapt though - DD only knew 1 l/o and was new to everything, but has settled fine.

Lou - Glad you finally managed to get that KFC you wanted, but what an epic journey to get it.  Only 1.5hrs now honey and you're out of there.

XXX


----------



## zarzar

Day 21 should be around the 16th Oct give or take a few days. so a while yet to get my head around it all. Can't believe i could yet be pg before xmas  

Did you get to find out  if the lady you donated your eggs to fell pg as well? it must be such a great feeling to help someone out like that  

Julie sorry you have to wait 13 weeks for laparoscopy. At least they will be able to figure out what is going on


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad Mr F has put your mind at rest, hopefully the hospitals will be busy before Xmas and you will be delayed until afterwards so you can enjoy Xmas with DH and DD  

Zarzar countdown to 16th october then, I told the doc I didn't want to know if the other lady fell pg incase she did and I didn't as I didn't know how I would cope with that but I am going to find out, I think I have to write to the **** now to find out will do that in the future, hope she was lucky


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Your Dr sounds really lovely and glad he is looking after you hun x
I am just going to chill out tonight DH is working nights today so I am going to do myself a bit of tea and chill out.  Tomorrow I am going to a little retail therapy with my mum and then over my parents for tea as DH is nights again tomorrow.  Sunday weather permitting I would like to go to Knoll Park (its a beautiful country park near us) to take the dog for a nice walk might even take a picnic.


----------



## zarzar

Yes i can understand that. I hope she was lucky too 

Yes counting down til Oct 16th..couldn't find a ticker to do that though so i'll have to go without


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Knowing my luck someone will cancel theirs, and I'll end up getting dragged in sooner  .

Zarzar - As you might sense, I'm not worried about waiting 13 weeks, unless I have anymore complications.

Kat - Sounds like a nice relaxing weekend my lovely.  Just hope the weather will be kind to all of us.

Bloomin Sun is back out again now, having brought all my washing in    .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat your weekend plans sound nice, think I will be chilling/sleeping too

Zarzar I will pm you with ticker details hun

Julie I am glad you have a sense of humour about things honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Good job I have a sense of humour because if not I think I would have been carted off by now .  I keep saying that if "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" then I must be Mike Tyson by now.  What a 36 hours that was!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jules Tyson has a good ring to it....


----------



## zarzar

Julie sorry  need to get back into the swing of things. I haven't been on here for ages and i'm not really sure what is happening with people

Lou thanks for the pm


----------



## zarzar

Lou i have done myself a ticker but can't figure out how to cut and paste on an ibook..will have to wait til dh gets back with the other laptop. Unless anyone else can help me out?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi ladies, 

Gosh you have been chatty - I have only been gone a few hours. 

First of all Julie - glad that things are looking a little bit better for you.  I know you were clinging on for a miracle but as I have said before, if you can get pregnant all on your own once, you can do it again! Sending big   to you honey!

Well the appt went ok I suppose.  To be honest, nothing much has changed since last time we went.  Basically there are arguments between Chester Hospital where I am currently seen and Liverpool Hospital where they tend to do most of the IVF tx.  My Doctor wants to be able to do the treatment himself but he thinks that they might make me go to Liverpool.  This is not a big deal for me - it is a little bit further away but not much.  Anyway he is going to a meeting next Wednesday and he is going to say that he wants us treating in Chester.  he is then going to get a letter sent to us so that I can go in for this new blood test - apparantly only 3 clinics in the UK use it and it detects how you are going to respond to the drugs and whether you will produce enough eggs to qualify for IVF with egg share.  I am a bit worried about this as if it shows that I don't respond then I will not be able to do it. Anyway, I will not worry about that until I go for it! My DH asked him what time scales we were loking at and he said that he would expect us to get the cycle completed for Xmas, so thats quite good news.  I am so impatient - I want it doing now


----------



## Julie Wilts

Jules Tyson ..... mmmmm .... howsabout Lou Tyson 

Zarzar - no need to apologise (hope my post didn't sound rude   it certainly wasn't meant too).  I am just scared  about having another laparoscopy.  My first one (about 15 years ago) went wrong and I'm really scared about having a g.a. etc.  I'd happily wait till after Christmas. 

Nicksy - Oh, don't know what to make of your news honey.  Fantastic that they can do a blood test to ascertain how you are likely to respond to the drugs & likely number of eggs, but hope they can resolve the arguments between the hospitals.  Really hope they can sort it all out quickly for you.  I'm usually really impatient too honey.  .

Just spoken to m-i-l because she asked me to keep her posted.  I'm actually feeling really   because she was really matter of fact about a laparoscopy.  I know she's had a few and has had bigger gyny ops than that, but I haven't.  She said it wasn't that bad and I'd just have to get on with it.  Thinks I should push to get it done quicker (probably so they can all still come here for Christmas) Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar copy the bb code and paste it in your profile signature part, hope this helps

Nicksy - Seems your Dr is a caring one and wants to take care of you hun, the blood test sounds good not everybody responds well to drugs and it would save you getting half way through and then having tx abandoned especially with IVF, if he says finish before Xmas it won't be long before you start as the whole cycle takes around 2 months.....  I know exactly how you feel though I felt the same deflated feeling as though you have got no-where and wanting to start jabbing, I promise it won't be long until you start feeling strange, make the most of the normal feeling for now hun     

Jules Tyson - 15years ago was a long time in the medical world and things will have improved, try not to worry until you know the date etc.  Your MIL    bit more sympathy please even if she thinks it nothing as she has shown such an interest she could be more supportive.  Tell her Lou Tyson will be having a word


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - great news about you appointment and the blood test sounds amazing at least you will know before you start and then have to abondon the txt .  

Julie - sorry to hear you MIL was not a little bit more understanding but dont worry Im sure everthing will be fine


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh yeah - I'll tell her the Tyson Twins will sort her out if there is any more funny-ness. .

Right ladies, I am going to bid you farewell today.  DD and I are playing dollshouses (well, she continually rings it's front door bell and puts more and more farm/zoo animals inside it .  Apparently the animals have all come to the house for a party.  Oh, the simplicity of life at 4!

Thank you so much (again) for keeping me going today.  You are all so lovely.  

Hope you all have lovely weekends (assuming it will be very quiet here over the weekend).

Catch up soon,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Julie - Have a great weekend.  Lots of   to you honey!

Thanks everyone for telling me that the appt is not as bad as I thought it was!  I know that these things are slow and drawn out - I just want to start shaking them up


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bye Jules. I too am off home now for a nap so have a good one girls


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Lou, Have a good un!  Speak soon


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bye girls.


----------



## Kathryne

Right thats me off to thank god.  Have a wonderful weekend and speak to you after my hycosy Monday xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Kat - you are all going one by one  

xx


----------



## Clomidia

Bye gals   

Sorry I haven't been online all week, I've been at a conference - there were 12 PAGES to read so I haven't managed to catch up with everything. 

Julie, so sorry to hear about your news but glad you are getting some answers and good luck with the lap. I agree, 15 years is a long long time in medical terms and I hope it's a lot easier and smoother this time round for you. There were 5 years between my first and second laps and I honestly couldn't believe how much better it was 2nd time round, no need for drugs, recovered so quickly etc... wish you all the best 

Kat, good luck for Monday  

Zuri, sorry to hear AF arrived after all 

To everyone else who I haven't mentioned personally, hello and very best wishes to you all. 

As for me, well I had my blood test this morning and the news is just horrible. I am "technically" pg but my hormone levels are so low they don't expect it to be viable. They are expecting me to have a bleed in the next week. 
I've to go back again next Friday for another blood test to rule out an ectopic. 
Cried my eyes out. 
Cx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Clomidia - I am so sorry about your news hun - that is absolutley dreadful.  I am sending you big   honey!  Were the nursing staff nice to you about it all?

xx


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks Nicksy, yes they were lovely, always have been. The nurse who rang was so sorry she couldn't tell me more.  She was pretty clear though, that I should have a period in a few days, I don't think they're holding out any hope. 

Life really sucks sometimes


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah Clomidia it does, doesn't it?  I have just been to the hospital today and all the pregnant women were out the front smoking - it makes me feel physically sick! 

I feel like turning into some kind of loony and giving them all a lecture about how lucky they are and how they take it for granted - Christ I will be getting taken off by the men in white coats  

I really feel for you Clomida - in a way, it seems worse when they are lovely to you - it makes you cry even more.  I know when I had my miscarriage, the nurse was so lovely that I just cried the whole time.  I said to my DH at the time, I really wanted her to shout at me and say come on get over it - life goes on! God I do sound nuts today!!


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girlies this is my first post on the IUI boards   I had a quick read through the help post and it seems very informative.

Hiya Clomidia, I remember you from the clomid boards, sorry to hear what you are going through  

Well I went to see my consultant today and i am basically being given 6 goes of medicated IUI from October/november. Now I had a funny reaction to clomid (panic attacks!) so was wondering if I could ask my consultant to swap to tamoxifen or something? Though I suppose they know clomid works  

Also how does it work with the bloke giving the sample? Do we both go in together then he provides the sample or does he go in earlier?

I'm feeling a bit down at the moment as a) Af is due any moment and i have had BFNs   and b) I never thought I would still be ttc so long and moving onto treatment (I'm just feeling sorry for myself today!!)

Hope everyone is ok, looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## zarzar

Julie Wilts said:


> Zarzar - no need to apologise (hope my post didn't sound rude  it certainly wasn't meant too). I am just scared  about having another laparoscopy. My first one (about 15 years ago) went wrong and I'm really scared about having a g.a. etc. I'd happily wait till after Christmas.


Julie you didn't sound rude at all. I just didn't want to put my foot in it. I'm quite good at doing that 

Nicksy we might be doing IVF at a similar time. Like Lou said it takes about 2 months in total so you should be getting started not too long after me. I'm really impatient too but i think thats allowed as we have all waited long enough to get pg.

Clomidia really sorry to hear your news  really hope it isn't an ectopic for you. Life is really cruel sometimes

Hi abbybella good luck with your IUI. hopefully you won't need o have the 6 goes that you entitled to. I think all clinics are different but at mine my dh had to go in to give his sample in the morning and then i went later in the afternoon for basting. Wishing you lots of luck 

Hi Zuri 

  to everone


----------



## Ajax

Much love and luck ladies

                                             ​


----------



## Ajax

New home this way ladies...............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156340.0


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls how is everyone today? Feeling a bit down, guess the prospect of more drugs and the stress  

Do you think my consultant would change the medication from clomid to tamoxifen for me if i asked for my IUI? I got panic attacks on clomid but it worked, would tamoxifen work the same?


----------



## leechcb1

Hi ladies 

Hope you all having a fab restful weekend

Clomidia so sorry to hear your news honey - thinking of you   

Nicksy - appointment sounds promising - and if you get transferred to Liverpool Hewitt Centre although it’s further for you  it’s the best centre in the whole wide world (in my honestly unbiased opinion!!!) 

Julie hope you feeling ok today - so sorry to read everything you were going through - it must be so tough but you seem such a strong lady (aka Tyson!!)   

Abbybella - not sure about changing your meds - I did clomid but had no bad side effects other than wanting to kill everyone (but that’s normal for me anyway) - think some ladies on here have had different meds - they will prob be along on Monday when they are all back in work - best of luck - 6 goes is great (we get 3 up here) lets hope you don’t need them all 

Kat best of luck for Monday  

Totally forgotten who else has posted due to the change in thread so will just say hello and much love to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Nicksy, leech, zuri, thanks gals... still hanging on in here, no AF so I guess I am still pg... feels weird. Hasn't really sunk in yet I think... 

Just hoping and praying for some kind of miracle by next Friday (god, don't want to even think about an ectopic)  

zarzar, I meant to say earlier, good luck with ivf hun  

Abbybella, good to see you. That's amazing you get six iuis - my PCT do none at all, we had to go private (that said, the wait for IVF was an amazing 3 months!) I took clomid and hated it, but had Puregon for my iui's - which is a great drug, imho    So perhaps you will get that? 

The sunshine is out today - hurray - another wee miracle


----------



## sprinkle

oooh new thread!
hi all 

Clomidia - oh my goodness you poor thing, I'm praying for you to get some amazing news at your scan    How are you feeling anyway?

Zarzar - thats great news about your IVF! Lots of luck hun that it brings you your BFP on your first go  

Abbyella - welcome hun, I don't know anything about changing drugs. You could post on peer support as maybe someone will be able to get back to you sooner, as this thread is often pretty quiet on weekends. Lets hope you only need 1 of your go's at IUI   

Leech - hello you! I can't believe how far along you are, just amazing and so exciting!!!! 

Kat - sending you lots of love and luck for Monday    

Hi Julie, Nicksy, Emma, Lou, Harriet, Amanda, KP, Zuri, Sal, Neens and all the other lovely ladies.  Hope everyone having a good weekend.

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello my lovelies

New thread and let's hope that brings lots of new luck with it.    

Clomidia -  that you will be the first with the good luck on the new thread my lovely.  I'm really beginning to realise how cruel this can all be & I hope I'll be the only one on here to suffer an ectopic.  Do you really have to wait till next Fri for another test?  Massive  honey.

AbbyBella - Welcome to the thread honey & lots and lots of luck with your first IUI.  I'm afraid I've only had unmedicated cycles so can't offer any help either.

Leech - Ah, appearances can be deceptive ... I kind of make myself strong & I have to say that having a DD already makes me keep going, even when I just want to hide under the duvet.  Hope you have a lovely weekend planned honey.

Sprinkle- Hello my lovely.  Hope you are having a good weekend.

Zarzar - So glad I didn't appear rude at all.  How was DD after her week at school?

Kat - Hope you will read these when you are back on Monday.  Just to let you know I am thinking of you, and hoping it all goes well on Mon.  

Nicksy/Lou/Harriet/Amanda/Emma/KP/Twinkle & massive apologies to anyone I've missed - Hope you are all ok and just enjoying your weekends.

Well, at least I slept a bit easier last night and had a lovely day with my friend.  Didn't all go to plan (her car wouldn't start), but we went shopping for a couple of hours (bought loads for DD - surprise, surprise ).  Then we went to her friends house and my friend had her treatments first - head/neck/shoulder massage & reiki, and then I had a Thai foot massage and some Reiki.  It was BLISS!  I had to fill in a form explaining medical history so explained about the ectopic pg and m/c but I didn't say that I felt that it was all in my r.h.s.  When this lovely lady had finished doing my treatment she said she had felt a very strong pull and need on my r.h.s and had worked really hard on that area.  She said that my solar plexus (main energy chakra) was really full and she felt as if she had pulled out handfuls of cotton wool from there.  (Which was strange because I actually felt like my stomach was getting smaller during the treatment).  She said that as she finished the treatment she felt my r.h.s was much lighter.  She then asked if I'd like to choose an angel card, which I did, and it was "support".  She read the words which relate to the card and it was basically about the fact that I am surrounded by love & support and that it will lift me through the grief.  Also that I offer great support to those for whom I know are in need.  So, you might think it's all a lot of pants, but I've felt much better since I've been there today & would love to go again.  The Thai foot massage was fab too - and I have really ticklish feet too.

Not sure what we are going to do tomorrow - guess it depends a bit on the weather really.

Anyway hope everyone is having lovely evenings & has good days tomorrow.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX
Zuri -


----------



## zarzar

Hi Julie..your day with your friend sounded absolutley lovely and really interesting that the therapist coud identify hotspots on your r.h.s. I don't think its a load of pants at all and i'm glad it has made you feel better.  Wouldn't mind giving that a go at all I've never tried reiki. i've tried shiatsu and reflexology and found them o be really relaxing, so anything that does that is good in my book 

DD's first week has gone great at school (well she only started on wednesday so 1/2 week really ) she has been quite tired over the weekend and has also picked up a bit of a cold but she is still looking forward to going back tomorrow. We have been having quite a few problems with her waking in the night. On Friday night she woke in the night inconsolable...I went in to her room to ask what was wrong and she said 'I'm lonely because i haven't got any brothers or sisters.' what can you say to that? I'm trying! 

Abbeybella sorry I can't help you about the meds, I only had natural IUI's. I think Sprinkles suggestion of posting on peer support is a good one.

Clomidia how are you feeling honey. Really hope you get some good news 

Hi Sprinkle, Leech and Zuri Hope you are all having a good weekend  

Kat good luck for tomorrow. Hope everything goes brilliantly 

take care all

Zarzar x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - sorry to hear it was a definite bfn hun.  Glad though that your cons will do an hsg for you before you start your next round xxx

Julie - sorry to hear it wasn't the miracle that you hoped for - totally understandble that crossed your mind hun!  I can understand you being worried about the lap - but just to say that I had an operation 11 years ago that I woke up in the middle of ( still can remember it like it only happened yesterday and I guess it will always stay with me like that), and it petrified me to think that I would ever need a GA again, but like Lou says the NHS has improved somewhat since then and I am sure the lap will be so helpful for you.  Grr at mil give her a slap!!! Glad you had a lovely day with your friend - I need to book some more reiki - I think it's fab!  I definitely don't think it's a load of pants - when I had some a while back the practitioner said they could feel a hot spot on my left femur - at the time I had nothing wrong but within a week I had to go to the dr as I had a lump! xxx

Zarzar - good to see you back.  Glad you are starting IVF soon! Must be looking forward to it!!!

Nicksy - glad your appointment went well hun - sounds like your cons really cares about your tx so that is good to know! xxx

Chlomidia - I am so sorry to hear that hun - I really hope you get a miracle  xxx

Abbybella - welcome to the thread.  It is understandable to be feeling a bit crappy when tx moves along.  None of us start ttc thinking we will end up having the treatments we do - it's only natural.  Are you NHS funded - you can ask your consultant about changing to Tamoxifen, but I would also recommend maybe trying accupuncture as it wont be the drugs themselves that give you the panic attacks xxx

Sprinkle, Leech and Lou - hope you are doing ok ladies and that sickness/tiredness etc isn't too bad!!

Well in the end friday I went out in the afternoon for a bit of retail therapy with a friend.  Then in the evening we all went clubbing - haven't been in ages so that was good fun just to chill and relax - did me the world of good!  Yesterday we went in the morning to look at a cat at the rescue centre, then we went to my uncle and aunties for the evening.  Today I am going in a little while to get a new collar etc and pick up my new addition!!!  His name is Ben and he is huge lol!  He is bigger than Fat Wol bless him, but he loves dogs and fuss so he will be a lovely boy to have around at the moment! xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks again for all the    Still hanging in here, so I guess I am still pg...    I had horrible cramps yesterday and was convinced it was all over, but still no AF (yet). Boobs were also killing me, but they're not sore now. I'm trying not to interpret every single symptom but it's so hard...!! 

Beebee, your cat sounds lovely - good luck with picking him up! 

Julie, the treatment sounded bliss!!! And I second that lady, you are wonderful support! I know what you mean, my troubles are always on my l.h.s (and I am left-handed!) and everytime I have acupuncture he says the blockages are on that side...  

Hmmm, let's hope this beanie was the one on my right side then


----------



## ❣Audrey

chlomidia I have everything crossed for you hunny xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

The usual quiet weekend then .

Zarzar - Loving your new ticker honey.  .  Countdown to IVF begins then.  I hope you will be just like Lou and get your very well deserved BFP on your first go.  I can thoroughly recommend giving Reiki a try now - I'd really like to go back to this lady again - as I've felt so much better since I went yesterday.  I feel sort of .... lighter ..... but I weighed myself this morning and I'm still the same, so it's only emotionally lighter .  My AF is on her way and I don't even feel bad about that. .  I know what you mean about DD being more tired after school (my DD has been for 7 x 1/2 days now) - I think it's a combination of emotional/physical tiredness.  Our DD rarely wakes up at night (we are sooo lucky I know), but she woke on Thursday night and cried out - not sure what it was all about because she didn't really make sense.  She did say, on Friday as we were walking back from school, that she wished she had a big brother like her friend (no chance of that ).  Like you say, we are working on a younger one for her though.  Hope you are having a lovely weekend - probably busy washing/ironing uniform like me .

BeeBee -   At your operation 11 years ago honey - you are one brave lady to have that happen and have to be operated on again - makes me feel like a real wimp now  .   Ooooo, someone else that's tried Reiki - it's fab isn't it!  Think I'm going to try and book another session with this lady.  Wow - so your practitioner knew before you did that there was something wrong on your left femur -it's amazing what they can feel.  I'd definitely try and get yourself another session soon my lovely.

Clomidia - Bless you honey.  So you have left handed "trouble" then - like you say, lots of  &  that your beanie is over to the right then.  I agree it's very hard not to interpret all the symptoms that you get - think you'd have to be a robot not too.  I just always tried to keep my mind occupied - even if I was resting physically.  Massive  lovely.

Well, hope everyone is just absent because they are soooo busy enjoying themselves.

I've been pretty lazy today - we went to Clarks Village at Street today and had some retail therapy (not much - few pairs of socks and a pair of trousers in Next Clearance).  Weather was really lovely and DD was a little poppet.  I planned to get home and do some gardening, but we've just been playing with DD and now DH has been persuaded to go and start dinner (roast chicken legs/potatoes/vegs - yummy).  I'm afraid to see what state the kitchen will be in after though .  The forecast for the week ahead is pretty good though, so I'm hoping to get out in the garden whilst DD is at school tomrrow am, and then maybe we can both head out into the back garden in the pm.

Oh, DH has just made me a cuppa (did drop a massive hint, but it worked), so that's it for me.

Catch up tomorrow my lovelies.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX

p.s. - BeeBee - forgot to say how fab that you have another furbaby to look after - what a lucky cat to get picked and hope that he makes Fat Wol feel lovely and slim .


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw bless your DH cooking dinner tonight hun!!  I will defo be having some more Reiki soon I love it!  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all! 

I am back again for another cycle.  I will be having the pregnyl injection tonight, the doctors said to do it at 11pm, now all we have to do is stay awake until then!!  Insemination on Tuesday!

On 22nd we have our first appointment to be put on the IVF list.

Sending you all lots of hugs and      

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck for the shot tonight hun xxx


----------



## Sal81

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Wow you have all been very chatty and so much has been going on.

Clomidia: Firstly big hugs to you hun i'm so sorry I hope that the clinic are wrong and you get a miracle

Zarzar: Welcome back, so pleased you have a date for IVF, I am considering starting next month too so at least we will be cycle buddies

Zuri: Sorry you AF arrived 

Kat: GOOD LUCK for Monday, hope all goes well

Abbybella: I can't help with your drug request, i took puregon which was ok. I can also recommend acupuncture it makes you feel brilliant

Sue: Good luck with the basting!

Hello to Julie / Lou / Bee Bee /  Sal and anyone else I have missed!

Well I have had a pretty stressful weekend. My Nan is still in hospital and not good at all really, she had a fall as well and has bruised her face and arm. I'd somehow also managed to convince myself I was pg this month. AF was 2 days late, of course when she arrived I felt like a right  .

Anyway we now have a plan. We are going for natural IUI this month, basting will probably be on 26th and then we are off on holiday after that. The if that doesn't work we will think about starting IVF either in Oct / Nov. It always feels better when you have a plan!

Byee everyone speak to you all tomorrow
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Harriet

Sorry to hear that your gran is in hospital.  I hope she recovers well soon.

I think AF takes some warped pleasure from raising our hopes, only to cruely bring us crashing down to earth.  Sending you lots of comforting hugs - and good luck next month!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just had my injection.  After DH stabbed me he accidentally scraped the needle against his finger and it is now bleeding.  He is now making jokes saying that if he gets pregnant he will only have himself to blame!  And will he have an ejaculation after 36 hours  He feels like he is geting in touch with his femine side etc etc etc!

Sue


----------



## Neens

Hey ladies!! I know women talk a lot, but I missed a couple of days (ok, I know it's been longer now) and there were pages and pages that had passed me by!! I've got real stiff competition with this chatting thing - but I hoping I'm up to it   At least when work doesn't get in the way!! I'll be reading if if not responding all the time - it's great to hear your news. 

I'm back on 2ww as of today - second attempt happened rather unexpectently (I've started a diary if anyone wants more info, I'm trying not to be too boring but it feels like that when you're the author). If you like or dislike, you can blame Sprinkle and Emma as it was after reading theirs that made me have a go. Sorry Sprinkle, you're going to have to take the flack on this one   Hope you're feeling well and able to rest lots. Another week until the scan is a pain but on the plus side, if they thought you were at risk, they'd do one sooner. They must be happy with you  

So much information since last time I posted, can't keep up with it all but well done everyone for keeping strong. Some plans for IVF is exciting, I've got to say I prefer the success statisitcs for IVF - good luck! 

Julie, glad to her DD is well despite her upset the other night. Reiki's a funny thing isn't it? A friend of mine did some on my dog and she was so funny to watch. I like the fact that she responded as you can't get animals to behave as required due to placebo effect! Maybe I should ask for some remote reiki for me??     there's some for you for now  

Harriet, sorry to hear the last tx didn't work, especially after you'd convinced yourself you were pg   You hear people talk about staying positive and of course it's good to be positive, but I suspect a lot of us stay slightly pessimistic to protect ourselves. Having a plan is a good idea, mine is very similar to yours (surprisingly!), just the timelines are a bit different. I'd like to think great minds think alike   

Wraakgodin - I like your DH's sense of humour, it's a good thing to have around   \Good luck tomorrow. 

   to everyone. xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies - Happy Monday (I hope).

Kat - Thinking of you today my lovely.  I am  that everything goes really well for you.  Massive .

Neens - Welcome back my lovely.  It certainly has been a chatty time on here.  Lovely to hear that you are now (albeit suddenly) on your 2ww &   that you won't even need to get as far as IVF because this one will work.  Still, it's good to have a plan though.  

Sue - LOL at your DH's comments after scratching himself.  Is he looking forward to 36 hours time then .  I wish you loads and loads of luck for this tx honey.  

Harriet - So sorry to hear about your gran honey.  .  Think I must be about the only person happy for her AF to arrive today - shows I'm still in working order after the last couple of weeks.  

Sal81 - You ok my lovely?

BeeBee - Hope you had a good evening honey.

Lou - Hope you are alright my lovely (not around yet  ).  Hope you had a fab weekend.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies .

Just popping in quickly while it warms up a bit outside - want to get out and get some gardening done whilst DD is off at school.
Catch up later.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Everyone
I just thought i'd pop on quickly before getting down to some work

Neens: Welcome back to the thread, I see from your diary that you had a u/s scan even though you were having a natural cycle. This is something my clinic don't do but i might request it as this makes sense!

Julie: Have fun in the garden you lucky thing

Sal: Hello!

Hi to everyone else - I hope you are all enjoying your Mondays  

Well I called the clinic this morning and I am scheduled for a second go at IUI, all natural this time. Keep your fingers crossed that the basting can be done on a saturday because i can't go in on the Friday!!

"speak" to you all later


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Julie - Hi hun, how are you today? The reiki sounds lovely - I think I could do with a go of that! The weather is dreadful here again- it is so depressing!  I am sure that I suffer from that sad syndrome as I am absolutely dreading the winter  

Neens - welcome back hun and all the best of luck for your next IUI - I will check out your diary in a min!

Harriet - Hi hun, I am glad that you have got a plan - it does make you feel better doesn't it?  I feel like that at the minute that I am just wandering around aimlessly waiting for the hospital to get a letter sent to me telling me that we can get going with IVF

Sue - all the best of luck with basting on Tuesday  

Hi Beebee, Sal, Lou and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok. 

Nothing much to report from me I'm afraid - AF is due today but no sign yet - my cycles seem to be all over the place at the moment - my cycle was always 28 days and then changed to 26 days but the last few months, it has been 26 days, 28 days, 25 days and god knows what this time! I wonder why your body does this to you? 

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Happy Monday morning girls

Kat - thinking of you this morning hun     

Julie - your reiki sounds fantastic, I look forward to trying that one day.  But more importantly I'm glad it made you feel better and 'lighter'.  Is DD all ready for a new week of school?

Neens - I read your diary this morning, and I'm happy to take all responsibility for this one!!!!! My fingers and toes are all crossed for you that everything will go absolutely perfectly.  It's meant to be, as they managed to fit you in its all a good sign!!!!

Nicksy - hey hun, sorry you've got such bad weather, its definitely not too bad where I am    Just think that you have so much going on in the next few months you wont have time to think about the yucky weather!!!

Harriet - Hope your grandma is feeling better. Sorry to hear AF started, but good luck for the natural IUI on Friday, it feels good when you have it in there to look forward to, hopefully you wont be needing to start the IVF on your return from the fabulous Maldives!

Sal - hey hun, not long to go before the wedding! So excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it.

Lou - hey lovely, how you feeling? DId you have a good weekend?

Wraakgodin - oh my goodness you had me laughing at your DH comments!!! Hope you're ok today  

Big hellos to BeeBee, Amanda, Zarzar, KP, Zuri, Abbybella, Clomidia and anyone else I missed

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Harriet - I hope your Nan is better soon.  Good luck with the natural IUI hun xxx

Sue - lol at your hubby!!  Good luck hun xxx

Neens - good luck for this cycle xxx

Julie - hope the weather warms up today so you have a nice time in the garden xxx

Nicksy - I can totally understand af  being all over the place - with pcos you get used to it lol! However I hope for you it is a good thing  xxx

Sprinkle - how are you feeling hun?

Well I had a very disturbed nights sleep as Ben seems to be a not so typical ex feral lol and was wandering all over the house last night and the dogs kept barking at him!  This morning I woke up with 2 dogs and 2 out of our 4 cats on the bed with me as if to say 'Mum save us from that stalker!'.  I have no idea where he is at the moment - upstairs sunning himself somewhere I think!!  I got woken at 8 this morning by my friend who was my bridesmaid.  Our friendship is quite the tale really.  We used to go to the same pub 11 years ago and when we first met, really hated each other due to what other people always had to say.  One day we got chatting and ended up being great friends!  She is so totally not the kind of person I would ordinarily be friends with - completely different background and life to me ( had a baby at 16....).  Anyway she was my bridesmaid when I got married which was funny because you never see her out of jeans, but she rang me this morning as her daughter is being baptised ready for high school ( she goes to a catholic school and to get into the catholic high school which happens to be the one Jake went to, she has to have been baptised), and she has asked us to be godparents - so very excited about that!  I am just catching up on here this morning and then after lunch I have decided I am going to have a massive spring clean of the house and garden.  Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning Sprinkle - how are you feeling this morning hun? 

Hi Beebee - what lovely news to be godparents - sorry that you have had a disturbed nights sleep  

I have not slept well for the past few nights - not sure what is wrong but I keep waking up absolutely boiling hot - even though its not that warm here   

Did you all have nice weekends?
xx


----------



## Clomidia

Hello lovely ladies... hope you are all well 

Sadly, this pg was not meant to be as I started bleeding last night. It seemed like both the longest and the shortest of times for us and we are not sure where to go from here. Need a bit of time to think I suppose, although I feel a bit of a fraud for feeling anything at all as it was so shortlived. 

Anyway, enough of my waffling 

   to you all xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi BeeBee and Nicksy

BeeBee - thats so exciting to be g-dparents!!! Congratulations!!!

Nicksy - hmmm, hot flushes, I had a couple of those when on my 2ww I'll have you know  

I'm good, don't think I'm mad, but I'm happier that I'm not feeling so great today. My nausea had sort of stopped over the past couple of days which stressed me out, so I've been pinching my boobs at every opportunity to make sure they're still sore. Anyway, after my mum, my MIL and DH have all laughed at me and tried to get me to relax, as of last night I'm back to feeling YUK!!!
DH even called The Portland yesterday for them to give me a scan, to which they couldn't as it was a Sunday.  I'm booked in for Weds at 10am, and they can fit me in tomorrow but I've decided to wait until Weds as I have lots to do tomorrow anyway.

The funniest thing, my cleaner just told me she's 5months pregnant, she has a lovely bump and I have no idea how I hadn't noticed when its the only thing thats been on my mind for so long.  

Whats everyone up to this week?
xxx

CLomidia you posted while I was typing. Sending you big   and lots of love hun. I'm so sorry for what you've been through this cycle.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive massive hugs Chlomidia xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Clomidia - I am so sorry hun - sending big   to you - we are here for you if you need a chat. 

Sprinkle - glad that you are feeling yuky  I bet you can't wait for your scan honey - let me know how you get on. I don't think the hot moments are anything - I feel just like AF is about to arrive! 

Nothing much planned this week unfortunately - DH is away with work tonight so I will be all on my ownsome - never mind.  I have got an appointment with the counsellor this week about the egg share but I am going to have to re-arrange it as DH can't make it!


----------



## sprinkle

Thanks hun
I sometimes like it when DH is away, it gives me time to get things done, see girlfriends and watch what I want on TV  

We've got a busy week ahead...
Tonight dinner with some friends, one couple is 6months pregnant, the others have a 1mth old baby, then tomorrow night I've got dinner with the girls I used to work with, weds is my scan and dinner at the in-laws. Then Sunday we have a wedding.

Loooong week!


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well and had good weekends  

Clomidia - sorry to hear your news.  Hang-in there  

Sprinkle - hope you are feeling ok today....bet you can not wait for wednesday though...hope the wait is not driving you  

Nicksy - I hope you managed to get some sleep last night...perhaps its the changing weather thats not helping?

Beebee - lovely to hear that you are to be godparents....it must feel like such an honour.

Julie - glad you enjoyed your reiki - it sounds lovely.  Hope you managed to get some gardening done whilst DD was at school this morning.

 Harriet, Neens, Sue, and everyone else on the treatment treadmill at the moment  

Lou - hope you are ok - its quite here without you  

Leech, Zarzar, Marmelade, KP, Zuri, Abbeybella - hi - hope you are all doing well.

As for me - not up to much today as I am all tired out from another weekend of packing...roll on next tuesday, my last day at work  

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## Nicksy

Has anyone heard from Lou - is she ok?  Perhaps she is having a day off from work!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Firstly Clomidia - Massive, massive  my lovely.  Oh it's so cruel what our bodies do to us.  Please, try and be kind to yourself and do whatever feels right for you to get over this.  Don't under-estimate how low you may feel, but try and do things to lift you above it.  Take lots & lots of care of yourself my lovely.  .

Sprinkle - So glad you are feeling pants again LOL .  Well, I know what you mean - I actually enjoyed my morning (ha ha) sickness with DD because it confirmed it was all going well.  Lovely that you have another scan arranged to reassure you though.  Sounds like a really busy week for you - hope you don't overdo it honey.  I've got quite a busy one too - off to Bath tomorrow pm, yoga on Wed evening, Thurs I have 6 l/o's coming to play in the pm () with their Mums and then Fri/Sat/Sun we are off down to Cornwall for a wedding on the Sat.  Really funny about you not even noticing your cleaner's bump .

Nicksy - Hope you manage to make the most of the remote tonight - my DH hasn't been out in the evenings for a while, as his squash buddy has injured himself.  Sorry to hear you are going to have to rearrange your counselling appointment this week though & you've not been sleeping well honey.

BeeBee - Oh, what a fantastic honour to be asked to be godparents.  

Harriet - Lovely to hear that you've managed to get your next IUI scheduled in.

Amanda - Hope you aren't doing too much my lovely.  Least you are counting down the days now till you can say ta-ra to work .  

I'm a bit worried about Lou - she's one of our regular ladies, and I didn't think she was due to be off work today for any appointments or anything.  Hope she's ok  .  I've sent her an email at home, but not had any reply.

Wondering if Kat will post once she's had her hycosy done, to let us know how she got on.  Thinking lots of  for her.

Well, I did get out in the garden and once DD has finished her lunch I'm going to be heading out again to make the most of the weather.  I've even got the washing hung out and hope it's going to dry so I can get it ironed tonight.  DD had another fab morning at school - she was so chuffed that she was given a red star for "good jumping in PE mummy" (said whilst bouncing up and down like tigger ).  First star she's had and she's very happy with it.

Catch up later,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Amanda - not long till you finish work now hun!!

Nicksy - make the most of Dh being away!!

Julie - you inspired me to get my bum out in the garden!  Mowed the lawn and weeded and pulled out all the plants that are dying back, collected all the seeds from the sweet peas.  Now going to clear out the shed and then off to the dump to do the recycling! 

Lou - hope you are ok chick xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Yes - I hope Lou is ok.....I can not remember her saying anything about a day off today.  I hope she is ok  

x


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

just another quickie from me as up the wall in this god awful place they call work 

I have text Lou she is fine - she had a day off booked

Catch up laters 

xxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

(((hugs))) Leech

Glad Lou is fine xxx


----------



## abbybella

clomidia, please just be kind to yourself at this difficult time. Have you got a good support network around you?

Hiya to everyone else, thanks for suggestions of acupuncture, there is a clinic near me so will give it a go.

Well phoned up about the IUI and I'm doing it this cycle!! So in 14 days time  It's soooo quick! Start on the meds tommorow ugh. How does the timing work? As my day 12 is a friday and i usually ovulate on day 13/14? First scan is on day 12 by the way


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm not sure hun it will depend how the meds work for you hun - my first scan was on day 8 xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Leech - thanks for the message about Lou - we can all rest easy tonight knowing that she is ok  

Hope you are taking it easy too  

Amanda x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening all!!!!!   

Good luck Harriet!!!!!!    

Beebee – hope you get a better nights sleep tonight!  Sounds quite a party at your house last night!  Congratulations on being a godmother, what a great honour for you. 

Nicksy – hope you also manage to get a decent nights sleep tonight.

Clomidia – I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you the biggest cyber-hug.  As Nicksy said, we are here if you need us.  Just take some time out and look after yourself – ok.  

Julie – well done to your daughter for getting that red star!  She will be jumping around all over the place now!  

Abbeybella – GOOD LUCK!!!!  I will have everything crossed for you!       

Not much going on here.  Just been to the neighbours house to wish her happy birthday.  I am getting nervous for the insemination tomorrow.  I have noticed that the drugs are having a weird affect on me (looks round to see if DH is about…..  ), that I am finding people attractive that I didn’t before – I assume it is just the hormones!    Anyone else had that problem?

Anyway, sending lots of hugs to you all

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening my lovelies

Leech - Thanks so much for letting us know Lou is ok.  Sorry, I worried everyone this am wondering where Lou was.  Big  for you honey - you sound soooo stressed.  Any more thoughts about finishing work earlier?

BeeBee - Good on you for getting out in the garden too honey.  It was a lovely afternoon here & I spent from about 1.30pm till 5pm out there (having already spent 1.5hrs outside this morning).  Got loads done, but now need to get rid of all the clippings .  Felt fab to just be outside in the nice weather.  Very therapeutic (and free ).

Sue -  what sort of people are we talking about?  I mean, are we talking really strange people that you'd never ever be attracted to usually?  I'd like to say that I've also experienced that, but haven't been on any meds   .  Big hugs right back at you honey.  .  Massive, huge, humungous amounts of luck for your insemination tomorrow my lovely.  I will be  so hard for you that this is your time honey.

AbbeyBella - Wow - so here you go then!  It's amazing how quickly it can all start going isn't it.  I wish you huge amounts of luck for your tx my lovely.

Hope everyone is having lovely evenings, and has good night's sleeps.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue - I did once find Hank Marvin attractive when I was on clomid  - hope it's not the same kind of thing happening to you! Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, sorry I forgot to tell you I had the day off yesterday we had some damp proofing re-done we had it done in December but the damp was coming back, then we went to a car auction with DH's friend and bought a Fiat Punto new shape 56plate, its lovely but DH reckons he can sell it and make some money so I may not have it for long.

How are we all?

Clomidia so sorry hun


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok?

I am having a rant if thats ok with everyone  

I took my step son to school this morning as DH was away last night and basically from the end of our road, he ran off chasing after his mate and left me with all his bags and everything.  As I was also walking the dog, I couldn't chase into the school grounds to give him his bags.  Anyway to cut a long story short he ran into school without even saying goodbye or anything and I had to give his bags to two little girls to take them in to him for me. 

This normally wouldn't bother me but this morning I left a message on my DH's ansaphone and told him to ring back straight away.  When he did I just completely lost it, burst into tears and told him that I was so   off with everything and why the hell should I take him to school when he treats me like that.  I just don't know what is wrong with me.  AF arrived this morning but I was expecting it to.  I just feel so completely depressed and I don't know if its this IF thing or what! 

I know we all have days like this but I honestly can't see that I will ever be a Mum! 

Sorry about the 'me' post.  Hope you are all ok  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy sorry everything is so pants for you at the moment, it will be AF arriving and then the IVF looming over you honey, give yourself time you have alot going on at the moment, things are bound to get to you sending you massive (((hugs)))


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Lou - DH has just rang to see how I am.  I am crying again now, I think its probably what you say that with AF arriving and this bloody IVF thats not even sorted yet - the thing is I am normally really easy going, so I think DH got a bit of a shock this morning when I started ranting and raving like a loony woman  

How are you anyway Lou - we all missed you yesterday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I was the same I think it is the not knowing when things are going to start and having it out of your control honey.

I am fine thanks honey, got a new car but DH is talking about selling it to make some money


----------



## Nicksy

What a shame to sell your new car!  

When is your next scan/appointment Lou?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Nicksy - Massive, massive  for you my lovely.  Like Lou said, you have a lot going on at the moment, both physically and emotionally, with IVF coming up and just starting your AF.  No wonder you are feeling down, especially with your step son being hard work as well.  Like you said "we all have days like this", and I'm certain you will be feeling strong and lovely again soon (like you usually are).  

Lou - Just glad you are a-ok my lovely.  Think I ended up worrying everyone yesterday by me panicking about you not being around.   .  Oops.

BeeBee - Hank Marvin .... really ..... .  Can't think who is the strangest person I have even been attracted to ....  

Hello to all our other lovely ladies; Kat (hope you are ok my lovely), Amanda (one more week left honey), Twinkle, Sprinkle, Zarzar, Sue (how is your DH ), AbbyBella, Leech, Clomidia, Harriet, KP, Neens, Sal & apologies to those I've forgotten.

Well, my AF has just arrived properly today   and to cap it all, I think I might have a bug - feel really nauseous.  I'm supposed to be doing the grocery shopping at the moment, and going to Bath with m-i-l & DD this pm  .  My f-i-l had a bug on Sun, after coming here Sat night for the evening, so wonder if I've picked it up from him.  Now I'm not sure what to do ..... hoping I'm going to be well enough to collect DD.  Typical, because I felt just fab yesterday - much better than I've felt in ages.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning all.

Well I have moved desks at work and its not so easy for me to chat with you lovely ladies. But I am working at home today so i have more freedom  

Lou: Please remember to tell us about your days off you are such a regular that we all really worry when you are not around!  

Julie: Glad you had fun in the garden yesterday with DD and well done to her for getting a red star!

Bee Bee: Congrats on being a godparent, we are also being godparents for my cousins baby but it is a greek christening and the godparents have to wash and dress the baby. We had a practise run on sunday and DH and i had a bit of a nightmare  

Sue: Good luck for the basting today. Am a bit worried about the finding strange people attractive  

Abbybella: We will probably be on the 2ww together as my basting is a week on friday / saturday

Leech: I hate work too, it sucks

Kat: Hope the hycosy went ok hun

Nicksy: Sorry you are feeling down hun but you have so much going on at the moment, just be kind to yourself and do something fun!

Hellooo to everyone else


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Im Jules and I am looking to do assisted IUI at LWC this month with donor sperm (same sex couple)..  We have been working towards egg sharing at LWC but after a consulation on SAturday I am going to need to lose 25 pounds before I can qualify    so we are going to do assisted IUI in the mean time..  

I am 30 as is DP, all my tests have come back fine, had an inernal scan on sat and all looks good, they said I had the perfect womb and lining and even showed me my egg as I was literally about to ovulate which was quite cool!  I found that very encouraging so we have decided that is the best route for us until I can shift some weight (been trying since December 07 and no luck, apparently I have an issue with my adrenal gland   )..

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself..


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Julie honey!  Thanks for your kind words (as usual) I feel a little better now from coming on here - I don't think anyone needs counselling - just come on here and the girls will get you right!!

Sorry that you are feeling a little ropey honey - hope that it isn't a bug and you start to feel a bit better soon.

Oh dear, to top it all off - its just started raining  

Oh some new posts whilst I was typing!

Harriet - Hi honey thanks, I will have to try and persuade DH to do something fun!

Strawbs - Hi honey - welcome to the IUI board!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Strawbs

I am also at the LWC and am having natural IUI this month  - good luck with it!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Harriet  - Just nice to hear from you whenever you can pop in.  I can't ever post when I'm at work, so loving being off work for a few weeks .  Hope you can get some more practice in before the christening honey - I was always so nervous of dressing/undressing DD when she was tiny, but we never had any mishaps.  How many times does the poor little love have to be dressed & undressed? 

Strawbs/Jules - Welcome to the thread honey & lots and lots of luck for your tx.

Nicksy - You are more than welcome honey - mutual support - you've often lifted me up on a down day.  You are right about the girls on here getting you through things - I've not had any counselling throughout all of my tx and the things that have resulted, and I think I'm still just about sane (well, as normal as I was before all of this anyway ).

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty...

Harriet I will remember next time promise...

Julie poor you looks like you might have the bug FIL had, hope not honey....  Try a lie down before picking up DD might help  

Hey Strawbs fancy seeing you here hope IUI works for you both


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou -  firmly planted on the sofa, feet up, stomach churning, excess saliva .....  .  Just trying to decide whether to ring m-i-l


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes ring and cancel honey...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmm, but it was to sort out DD's school shoes which I am desparate to do  .  Guess, I'd best get dialling .

DD will be disappointed because we were going to take the park and ride and it's a double decker bus which she just loves to ride on.  

Just hope I get it over and done with quickly as we are off to Cornwall on Fri ... oh, and I've got lots of l/o's and their mums coming here on Thurs pm. 

Bloomin bugs


----------



## Nicksy

Yes Julie I would ring and cancel too - just have a relaxing day and hopefully you will start to feel better soon. 

I always think you feel worse when you know you have to get up and go somewhere


----------



## Leicesterlou

Poor you Jules I am sure you will be over it by then is FIL ok now?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks honey, yes f-i-l's bug was just a 24 hour sickness & you-know-what bug, but as he is disabled, it has aggrivated some of his other problems so he's still quite poorly.  M-i-l has offered to collect DD if I need her too, bless her.  Bit worried about keeping DD with me this pm in case she gets it though .

Nicksy - Thanks honey.  I have to say it's not helping me thinking I might be poorly whilst collecting DD .  Think I might have to accept m-i-l's offer of collecting her.

Think I've scared everyone else off talking about it


----------



## Leicesterlou

See how you feel maybe MIL could collect DD for you but I guess if she is going to get it she will as you have been with her this morning and yesterday...


----------



## ❣Audrey

Nicksy - sorry to hear you are feeling poo today hun.  Rant away!  xxx

Julie - I hope you are feeling better hun and that it's not a bug xxx

Harriet - aw I am sure the christening will go fine on the day! xxx

Strawb - welcome to the thread hun! xxx

Lou - how are you feeling today? xxx

Well I have been a good girl this morning and gutted the downstairs loo and kitchen before coming on here - proper good clean - went through the cupboards and everything!  I shall be carrying on throughout the house today!  Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee gold stars for you my lovely....  I am feeling fine today thanks will see if I still say the same after lunch when the tiredness hits me


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Beebee - hope you are ok honey.  I think I might have a good clean up this afternoon - I just need to get in the mood first.  

The weather has gone really miserable here - it is absolutely throwing it down.  What is everyone having for lunch today? I am starving so I think it might be an early lunch for me.


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - I had such a busy morning planned too  .  Definitely a gold star or cleaning halo for you today honey.  It's so lovely sometimes to have a really good clean up (and it burns calories so that spurs me on too).  

Nicksy - So sorry the weather is pants there honey.  I'm hoping it stays ok down here, because I've just hung the washing out.  Lunch .....   

Lou - Hope you aren't too sleepy later honey.  Any empty offices you can slope off to later for a snooze .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I wish but no empty offices today I'm afraid....  If I am tired when i get home I will go for a lie down, can't wait to get to the next park to get some beans back inside me, feel like a pensioner


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Nearly as old as me then honey .  It's just coz little bean is zapping up all your beans hun.  Trust me, you will soon feel just fabulous, will be stroking that lovely bump and really enjoying it all.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie hoping so, how are you feeling now my lovely?  is your MIL collecting your DD?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh dear, I think my talking about feeling icky has scared everyone off .

Made it to school and back to get DD, and currently trying to eat some toast but my stomach feelings like it's a washing machine on a high spin.  Just hope I can hold off actually being ill till DH comes home, because I don't want DD to see me being poorly - she was really freaked out when she had a sicky bug & don't want to pass it on.

I don't know .... seem to get over one thing .... and it's straight onto the next .  

Positive thoughts, positive thoughts .....


----------



## Nicksy

Poor you Julie - you sound terrible! Get Well Soon Honey  

I am having a bit of a nightmare day also - after my tearful start, I came home and put the heating on for a little bit as I was freezing and there is water now leaking all over my kitchen.  A joint has gone from where we had our building work done a few months ago.  The builder has just arrived to try and sort it out for me.  Honestly I could   again. I need my DH here!

God I am so sorry that I am not a bundle of laughs today!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Nicksy 

You poor love.  What a day eh!  Maybe we should all just write today off and hope tomorrow is better for us all  Anyone having a better day today? No, right, who knows where the time machine is then .

I've just spoken to DH on the phone (he did call just as DD had fallen over on the walk back from school and was a bit upset, so I had to ask him to call back).  I'm hoping he's not going to be late home and I've said I'll call him if I get really poorly and need some help (note to self - take phone to bathroom ).  Sometimes it's fab being home alone, and other times you just wish you weren't.

Massive  for us all today I think.

Still no news of Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie and Nicksy poor you's....

Julie make sure you call DH if you feel any worse.

Nicksy poor you with the leak, hope DH is back soon to give you a massive hug


----------



## Julie Wilts

I know - we are a right pair today.

No wonder Kat hasn't posted & everyone else has vanished.  Thanks Lou for sticking with the pair of us today.

Got any jokes?
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ok you asked for jokes here they come...

Q: What can a goose do, that a duck can't do and a lawyer should do? 

A: Stick his bill up his ass.


----------



## Leicesterlou

*Smoking in the Rain* 
Two old ladies were waiting for a bus and one of them was smoking a cigarette. It started to rain, so the old lady reached into her purse, took out a condom, cut off the tip and slipped it over her cigarette and continued to smoke.

Her friend saw this and said, "Hey that's a good idea! But, what is that thing you put over your cigarette?"

The other old lady said, "It's a condom."

"A condom? Where do you get those?"

The lady with the cigarette told her friend that you could purchase condoms at the pharmacy. When the two old ladies arrived downtown, the old lady with all the questions went into the pharmacy and asked the pharmacist if he sold condoms. The pharmacist said yes, but looked a little surprised that this old woman was interested in condoms, so he asked her, "What size do you want?"

The old lady thought for a minute and said, "One that will fit a Camel."


----------



## Leicesterlou

*Grass Eater *

A man was riding in the back of his limousine when he saw a man eating grass by the roadside. He ordered his driver to stop and he got out to investigate. 
"Why are you eating grass?" he asked the man.

"I don't have any money for food," the poor man replied.

"Oh, please come to my house!"

"But sir, I have a wife and four children..."

"Bring them along!" the rich man said.

They all climbed into the limo. Once underway, the poor fellow said, "Sir, you are too kind. Thank you for taking all of us in."

The rich man replied, "No, you don't understand. The grass at my house is over three feet tall!"


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

HA HA HA HA HA love the jokes  

I thought i'd let you know that i'm not having too bad a day (to balance out all of the bad ones!). Have just popped into town to buy some holiday bits and some OPK in readiness for cycle 2! Not sure what is going on with AF, she seems to have gone after just 3 days! I hope this doesn't mean anything dodgy i.e. menopause?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

*Working On The Fourth Husband *

A woman announces to her friend that she is getting married for the fourth time.

"How wonderful! But I hope you don't mind me asking what happened to your first husband?"

"He ate poisonous mushrooms and died."

"Oh, how tragic! What about your second husband?"

"He ate poisonous mushrooms too and died."

"Oh, how terrible! I'm almost afraid to ask you about your third husband."

"He died of a broken neck."

"A broken neck?"

"He wouldn't eat the mushrooms."


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks honey.  As usual, you've managed to put a smile on my face, bless you.  

Harriet - I'm sure it's probably just your AF being mean to you honey.  Mine likes to play games (but then again, mine is partly due to being peri-menopausal I guess ).  You sure it's definitely your proper AF?  I only ask, because I had what I thought was my AF's but they were shorter than usual.


----------



## Nicksy

Hi all - well my leak is fixed - hooray!!  

Julie - I know - we make a good pair tday don't we!!

Lou - Thanks for cheering me up with the jokes - I especially like the duck/goose/lawyer one  

Harriet - Oh lucky you going on holiday - escaping this miserable weather - you will have a fantastic time. Sorry that AF is messing you about!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie glad I can help you smile even though your feeling pants   

Harriet glad your having a good day here is an AF dance for you          

Nicksy glad it has also made you smile honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Glad that our resident thread comedienne Lou made you giggle too & you've got your leak fixed.  We must be the opposite to the Chuckle Brothers today - maybe the Sad Sisters .

Just to let you all know that Kat is fine - I know someone who works with her, and I pm'd  her today.  Apparently Kat has taken a couple of days off work.  The hycosy went okay-ish.  I've asked her to pass on our love.

Right, who can I worry about now .


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks for the AF dance Lou but i think she has packed her bags and left early this month 

Jules: Thanks for letting us know about Kat -- what a small world! I'm pretty sure it was proper AF hun, was fairly heavy for 2 days anyway (TMI!)

Nicksy: Glad your leak got fixed!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet - I think your AF has come to join mine and give me extra misery today.  Lord, I'm in agony - and that's not normal for me.  All seems to be on the r.h.s again and I guess it's because of what's just happened.  Least the pain is taking my mind of feeling icky .


----------



## Harriet_LF

sorry about that Julie, hopefully the old bag will move onto someone else soon


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Nicksy - Glad that our resident thread comedienne Lou made you giggle too & you've got your leak fixed. We must be the opposite to the Chuckle Brothers today - maybe the Sad Sisters .
> 
> Just to let you all know that Kat is fine - I know someone who works with her, and I pm'd her today. Apparently Kat has taken a couple of days off work. The hycosy went okay-ish. I've asked her to pass on our love.
> 
> Right, who can I worry about now .


Julie how about yourself for a change....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet - I'm hoping she won't annoy me for too long.  Short and sharp maybe.  Will be seeking out the hot water bottle soon it's that uncomfortable.  

Actually, I wonder if I've got Lou's as well .

Worry about me - nothing to worry about  Ha ha!  Apart from the tendency to be a bit mad that is .


----------



## Nicksy

Here here Lou - Julie you need to look after yourself honey!  

Do any of you ever go in the chat room - the last few times that I have been in there has been absolutely no-one about which is very unusual - there is normally always someone there to have a little chat with!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I normally go in at night if I am online but I can't seem to stay awake long enough these days...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Chat room - oh yeah, I'd nearly forgotten about it  .  I used to do the Tuesday night quiz but seem to have gotten out of the habit.  I guess unless there are organised chats it might be a bit quiet.

I'm ok actually - my icky feeling seems to have eased since my hideous cramps started .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie hope your ok then and not got the dreaded bug.  Yes I too used to do the quiz's but they are far too late for me at the moment


----------



## sprinkle

helloo on this dismal tuesday
i missed lots and lots of chatting today!!

Hope everyone is feeling a little better this afternoon?!

I'm sorry no personals but I've just got home and I feel like a zombie I'm so tired.

xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Sprinkle - Sorry to hear you are really tired honey - go snooze .  I'd be asleep if DD wasn't with me.  

Lou - You off home soon as well hun?  Thanks for making me smile today and keeping a grumpy, poorly old lady company .

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle go and have a lay down I have been feeling that way for a while its a good sign honestly I know it doesn't feel like it

Julie yes just finishing off then off home, hope you have a good evening and take some of your own advice and get some rest once DH gets home

Everybody else have a good evening and catch you all tomorrow


----------



## ❣Audrey

Helllooo - well my housework is going to take me all week I think - I am doing in all the cupboards and everything!  Dani just came over from work for a bit so we went for a stroll along the seafront!  Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Nighty night then my lovely.  Hope you have a fab evening.  Catch up tomorrow.  

BeeBee - I'm green with envy (rather than nausea for a change ) that you are just able to go for a stroll along the seafront.  I just love the seaside.  If my numbers ever come up, I'd love a place by the sea.  What an industrious little Bee you are today.  Puts me to shame - I've done diddly squat.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I too am jealous of being able to stroll along the seafront.

Julie I am working but haven't done alot honey so don't worry  

Bye girls xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw bless you both! I have been lucky in that I grew up just 8 miles from the most beautiful coastline and now live just 1 mile away! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Chatty lot today - aren't you!!!!! 

Well, I have had the insemination today and I am officially PUPO!!!  It was painful when she put the duck bill thing in and I have had some bleeding. Has anyone else had bleeding after insemination? Is it anything to worry about? The tube went straight in this time, last month she was fiddling for 15 minutes trying to get it to go in the right place!



Julie Wilts said:


> Sue -  what sort of people are we talking about? I mean, are we talking really strange people that you'd never ever be attracted to usually? I'd like to say that I've also experienced that, but haven't been on any meds  . Big hugs right back at you honey. . Massive, huge, humungous amounts of luck for your insemination tomorrow my lovely. I will be  so hard for you that this is your time honey.





 Beebee said:


> Sue - I did once find Hank Marvin attractive when I was on clomid  - hope it's not the same kind of thing happening to you! Good luck for tomorrow xxx


Julie and Beebee, thanks for the  and all the wishes. I hope they work! I don't know if I would be attracted to those people "normally", but I had never thought of them in that way before, but all of a sudden "heeeeeellllooooooo" (in a Leslie Phillips type way!)! I am not going to be able to look at that guy in accounts the same again!  I did think that if it ever got to the stage where I fancied my boss then I would stop treatment!!! 

Niksy - Lou is right, it is probably just everything getting on top of you at the moment. What a bad day you are having, I am glad the builder got the joint fixed. Sending you lots of comforting hugs. If you go into the chat room tonight at about 8:30 there will be loads of people because it is quiz night! 

Julie - I hope it doesn't develop into a full bug and you are back to 100% fit soon. Just concentrate on looking after yourself and getting well. I will expect you back quizzing next week though!! 

Strawbs78/Jules - sending you a welcome hug! Good luck with your treatment!

The jokes are fab Lou - Thanks!

Harriet - where and when are you going on holiday? Hope you have a great time.

Sprinkle - sleep well!

Beebee - how cool that you live close to the sea, I am jealous!

Sending everyone lots of  and 

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Thanks for all my welcomes and well wishes..  Im just reading through all the threads on IUI as to be honest I had done alot of research on IVF and skipped the IUI parts..  

My AF is due on 26th of this month - oh my god 10 days   and then I call up and go in for my baseline scan, then I am guessing they will discuss medication options with me.. I cant believe I could be being 'basted  ' in the next four weeks..

I am continuing my pregnacare pre conception, drinking loads of water, putting more protein and fruit in my diet, I dont smoke or drink coffee/tea, I stopped drinking about 5 weeks ago (all bar a slip up on my holiday for my 30th a couple of weeks ago) - any suggestions on what I could be doing that Im not?

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sounds like you are doing all the right things hun.

Sue - yayyy!! Congrats on being Pupo hun xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all feeling well. Sorry to read that some of you lovely people are feeling down or poorly  Let's hope you wake up tomorrow morning feeling a lot better 

I'm sorry, as usual, I don't have time to do any personals (I'm so rubbish). It takes such a long time to read all of your posts and I shouldn't really be sitting here in the first place! I do miss chatting though.

Anyway, a quick update on me....

Had contact from clinic today and I'm booked in for a scan on Friday to check for cysts as a result of overstimulating last time. If I'm okay then I should be able to pick up more supplies ready to start another cycle at the weekend or early next week. I'm feeling a bit nervous about the scan as I did have, and have started having again, some pains in the area of my ovaries. 

It's my hen party on Saturday. Just a small do, about 6 of us, mainly family or family-to-be. We're (my sister, her husband and my finace) staying in a holiday cottage on Friday night and then the folowwing day the others are coming. We are just going to play some games, have some food and drink and have a bit of a laugh. Quite tame really but the kind of thing I really enjoy. 

The wedding is in 5 and a half weeks now and the time is flying by. Got quite a lot oeft to sort out too! Arrgghh!!! The stress levels are rising.

Lots of love to you all - I do think about you all individually even though I don't send you all messages. 

Take care of yourselves,

Sal xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a quickie (ooo er missus)

Sue - Congratulations on being PUPO then my lovely.  Take lots of care of you.  Sorry to hear that it was a bit uncomfortable, but good that the catheter went in easier.  Hope you don't suddenly change your mind about your boss then honey - must be quite a worry suddenly looking at people "differently". 

Sal - No need to apologise for not doing personals honey - its so hard to keep up and you have big, exciting things to be focusing on.  Your hen party sounds lovely & I hope you have a fab time.  It doesn't sound tame at all - it should just be whatever you fancy and will look back on happily on your wedding anniversaries.  Lots of luck for your scan on Fri honey.

Strawbs - It sounds like you are doing all the right things honey.  Can't really think of much else to suggest at the moment - maybe tomorrow when I'm a little less tired I can think of something sensible.

BeeBee - 1 Mile from the beach  .  Now I'm doubly green - icky and envious.  How fab for you honey.  I just love the beach in any weather - it just seems to cheer me up.

Well, I'm still feeling grotty & I just wish if I was going to be icky it would just happen.  I have had a fabulous cuddle this evening with my Piglet hot water bottle so it's not all bad. .

Right, off to beddy byes soon.  Hope our quizzers are having a good time.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sal - good luck for your scan!  Lol it's not the best beach ever Julie!!!  I prefer the river estuary down the back of our house xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sue - Congratulations on being PUPO don't worry about the bleeding I was told when I had mine way back to expect a little bleeding, so time to relax now honey and keep those legs in the air!!

Morning all how are we?

Julie how are you feeling today lovely better I hope  

Nicksy hope you are feeling better in yourself today too and that DH gave you a great big hug when he got home

Morning all   any sign of Kat yet??


----------



## zarzar

Morning all

Hope you you are all ok 

Julie I hope you are feeling better today. You didn't sound very well at all yesterday. I hope DD hasn't caught it. My DD has had a bit of a cold over the last week but she seems to be getting over it now  I took her to her first gymnastics class yesterday and she wants to be doing forward rolls all over the house 

Lou - yay 9 weeks pg today..you will soon be into your second trimester and start blooming 

Sue - good luck for your 2ww. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle 

Nicksy - how are you feeling today hun? do you normally get on with your step son? hope things have improved for you today. Bloomin hormones 

AAM: not a lot to report really. DH and I had to have blood tests on Monday for HIV, Hep B & C...so once the results are back and we've signed all the forms we'll be ready to go  AF dues in about a week and I can't wait to be on the 21 day count down to jabbing 

Hope everyone has a good wednesday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar not long now then, it will be here before you know it and you will be like a pin cushion


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Sal - Hi honey, don't worry about personals, as Julie says you have got a lot of other nice things that are taking up your time.  Your hen do sounds fab!

Julie - Its a new day honey!  Hope you are feeling much better today and that your icky feeling has gone after a good nights sleep. 

Zarzar - Hi honey, how are you? Yes I do normally get on with my step son but just lately he has been a little cheeky to me.  His Mum came around last night and gave him a a talking to and it all boils down to the fact that when he is with his Mum all of her attention is on him whereas when he comes to our house, he has to share his Dads attention with me!  At least now we know!  Dh had a very stern chat with him when he came in at 7.30 last night.  Hopefully onwards and upwards now. 

Lou - Morning hon - yes I got a lovely cuddle of DH last night and felt much better when he was home. I now know I completely over reacted to what went on yesterday and it was my hormones   DH was very good though and said that sometimes you just need to blow off a bit of steam and I don't do that often. 

Beebee - I love the beach too - I lived in Blackpool until 4 years ago when I moved in with DH and even now we are not that far from the sea.  I too want to retire to a house overlooking the sea - I find looking at the sea very relaxing - I know I'm a bit cuckoo  

A big hello to anyone that I have missed - I feel in a great mood today - what a difference a day makes - thanks for all listening to my moaning yesterday!  
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy so glad your feeling better hun, I totally understand and we all have pants days


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning my lovelies

Nicksy - So glad you feel much brighter today honey, and that your DH and his ex had a stern word with your stepson.  Even if you think you may have over-reacted a bit, he still needs to show you some respect (oh, get me, the harsh woman ).  Hope the rest of your day goes well my lovely.  And you don't sound cuckoo about the beach - I find looking at the sea really relaxing too - no matter what the season.  Would love to retire closer to the sea too.

Lou - I'm much better today thanks my lovely.  I think Kat won't be back till later this week, as her work colleague I know said she had a few days off work.  How are you feeling today honey?  Not too sleepy I hope.

BeeBee - River Estuary and a beach, ok now I'm feeling green again .  

Zarzar - Lovely to hear from you and to hear the tests are starting on Monday.  So exciting that you are able to get moving so quickly on it.  I'm hoping DD hasn't got any bugs, because she did look a bit peaky walking to school this morning.  It was weird because I wasn't ever poorly yesterday, I just felt lousy.

Morning to all our other lovely ladies .  Hope you are all having good days.

So, like I've said above, I'm feeling much better today.  Not quite 100% but better thankfully.  DH got home about 5.30pm and suggested I went upstairs for a lie down (which didn't take much persuading), and then I had some tinned spaghetti on toast.  We watched "Napolean Dynamite" again because it always makes us giggle.  Felt terrible when I got into bed - stomach was still churning, but thankfully although I had a restless night, I wasn't poorly.  If I hadn't just started my AF I would have thought I was pg .

Well, I've collected my prescription and done the grocery shopping and will be off soon to collect DD.  After lunch I'm taking her to a local-ish shoe shop to try and get some better school shoes, and then I need to get some tidying/cleaning done before all her little friends come to play tomorrow pm.

Hope to catch up again when we are having lunch.
Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie so glad your feeling better hun, busy girl today aren't we have fun this afternoon with DD trying on shoes


----------



## zarzar

Hi Nicksy glad you are feeling much better today and i'm glad your stepson got a bit of a telling off. Hopefully it won't be a regular occurance fror you. I can't imagine what it must be like to be a step parent. It must be really difficult. i sometimes forget that my DH is a step-parent to my daughter. She's too young to realise at the moment but i'm sure in the future we'll have the same problems 

i too love the sea and would love to live closer to it. That is my plan for my old age. DH and are are trying to organise a weekend away down to dorset actually after seeing on the news about the chalk fertiliy giant. Going to see if we can get some of the fertility vibes to rub off on us  Its got to be worth a try!

Julie glad you are feeling much better as well today..yesterday must just have been one of those days  Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you. Has your dd started doing full days at school yet?

Lou yes not long until i become a pin cushion..yippee can't wait! 

well i'm feeling quite chuffed because i've just managed to sort out my work experience in a local first school so that i can apply for my PGCE. Feels really good to be doing something. I really like being a stay at home mum/homemaker but i 've been doing it along time now and my brain is feeling a bit mushy. Of course if i had another little one to keep my busy it would be a different matter 

its quiet on here today


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar glad you have sorted out your work experience great for something to focus on hun and keep you busy.


----------



## zarzar

Yes it should definately keep me busy..Last night I found out that i will be going away with my Brownie pack just after ET. Do you think this will be ok? am a bit worried in case they get me trying to carry all their belongings or do anything energetic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Get them to carry their own stuff but I am sure it will be fine, I rested the first day then did normal things besides lifting, its good to keep busy.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Zarzar: Good to hear that you are getting things moving with all of your tests, not long for you now

Lou:  

Julie: Have fun with your DD choosing shoes, i'm glad that you are feeling better

Nicksy: Are you feeling more positive today hun?

Bee Bee / Sal / Sprinkle / Kat and everyone else hellooo


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back 

Lunch time and my dinner is sooo hot I've burnt my tongue (serves me right for being a  and scoffing when it's still red hot).

Zarzar - Great that you've got a placement sorted out and I think a trip to Dorset would be fab.  We actually touched a fertility stone when we stayed on Exmoor earlier this year and I guess it did work.  Is it the Cerne Abbas man you are talking about?  If so, there is a giant Homer in the adjacent field which English Heritage were up in arms about.  My DD doesn't do full days at school till after Christmas, and the next 2 weeks I'm not very happy about because she's only doing 1.15pm till 3.10pm, which won't give me time to get anything done.  Is your DD full time yet?  I'm quite excited to think about DD becoming a brownie (what age can they start?).  I never did Brownies, but I loved Guides.  Hence where I got my camping bug from.

Lou - You didn't say how you were today lovely - always so busy asking and looking after the rest of us.  

Harriet - Hello honey, how's you today?

Where did everyone go today?

Well, DD got her first reading book/homework today so she's got a sharing book for us to read to her and a book without words for her to describe the pictures to us.  Very exciting for us both.  Off to the shoe shop which is called "Just For Kids" and is only about 15 mins away after we've finished scoffing lunch.  Got a feeling it's going to be a tad more expensive than Clarks outlet shop where we've always been before . 

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

What was for dinner Jules?  I am fine hun can't stop eating today but leaving shortly as have my first MW appt at 2.15pm, got my pee samples in my handbag, hope they havent leaked


----------



## Nicksy

Hi ladies, 

Lou - I hope you samples are ok - my God imagine if they had leaked  

Julie - Glad you are feeling better today hun - good lick getting DD's shoes. I think its lovely when they get their first lot of homework - bless her!

Harriet - I am feeling much better today hun - thanks for asking   How are you hun?  Looking forward to your hols?

Zarzar - Hi hun - Yes it is a bit strange being a step parent but to be honest I am completely used to it now.  i think it is more difficult because I haven't got my own children if you know what I mean!  Glad that you are looking forward to becoming a pin cushion


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy - I'm fine, definitely looking forward to my holiday. We are packing this weekend because next weekend   will be my basting.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet how exciting soon be PUPO and hols not far either...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Fish pie - not sure if I enjoyed it or not really.  Filled a big hole though.  Nice shortbread biccy to finish with.  It's my yoga night, so I always have a cooked meal at lunchtime.  Really hope your wee-wee samples haven't leaked honey - don't think they would want to try and wring out your bag to do the tests .  Lots and lots of luck with your midwife appointment - I used to love mine - especially when you got to hear the heartbeat - it's just fan-bloomin-tastic.  Will probably catch up with you tomorrow now my lovely.   

Harriet - When do you need me then .... you know ... if you are packing this weekend.  I could just jump in at the last minute .  I'm really excited to be going away this weekend for the wedding (just a big nervous that we are staying with m-i-l's friend with m-i-l/f-i-l/b-i-l & his g/f too).

Nicksy - Think I can cope with this level of homework, but I'm going to struggle as she gets older (especially with science).

XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Julie pop along to me on sunday that should be enough time to get you in the suitcase! No probs about your daughters science homework - i'm a scientist so should be able to help with that! (not physics though  )


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie fish pie   I have had (are you ready for this) picked onion monster munch, hot sausage roll, tuna nicose wrap and I have a twix but I actually feel quite full and so this is in my bag for later.

I have just had a look at my samples and they seem in tact, thanks for the wishes its my first one so not sure if she will do the heartbeat thing will she?  I have no idea about anything  

Catch up with you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Harriet - I'm hoping I'll be able to help (and not look a right div) whilst she's in the infants at least.  We'll see .

Lou - I'm trying to rack my brains now about my first mid-wifes appt.  I don't think we heard the heartbeat at the first one ....  .  Sorry if I've got you all excited now.  It's still lovely, because it makes it all real.

Right, off to look at shoes.

Catch up soon, have lovely afternoons everyone.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Bye Lou - Good luck honey!  Catch up later Julie - have a nice afternoon xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks girls  have a good afternoon/evening


----------



## sprinkle

hey all

glad everyone is feeling better, healthier and happier today  

Julie - glad you're feeling better. The spaghetti on toast sounds right up my street today!!!  

Nicksy - you put a smile on my face that DH gave you a big well needed  .  Hope your stepson is behaving himself today after his telling-off from his mum and dad  

Lou - your lunch sounds yummy as well! Hope the MW appointment went well!

Harriet - how jealous am I that you're off so soon!? 

Zarzar - hello hun, how are you doing?

Kat - hope you're recovering well and back soon as we miss you!

Well... I had my first scan today!! We saw Mini-Sprinkle with a strong heartbeat! I had tears (hormones!!!) running down my face, and DH was as emotional as the day he asked me to marry him.  A very special morning. I let him keep the pics with him all day!  It's made it a little more real now as well.  Still can't believe it, I can't wait for every single other wonderful lady on FF to get their BFPs so they can have the same experience as us...

Lots of love to BeeBee, Neens, Sal, Twinkle, Fairy Wishes, Wraakgodin, Amanda, KP, Mrs Leech and anyone else I missed.

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Sprinkle, you sound like you have had a wonderdful day. i'm not surprised you were a bit emotional and bless DH for keeping the pics with hime all day. Really glad everythingis going well for you


----------



## sprinkle

Thank you hun, not long until you will be in the same position    

Are you excited to start?!


----------



## zarzar

Yes i'm really excited and can't wait to get started now. I know its not long to wait, but October seems like ages away. I'm just trying to keep myself busy now so the time goes quickly.

How are you feeling? have you had any sickness yet?


----------



## sprinkle

You're right about that, October seems ages away, but at the same time we're more than half way through September!
Hows your DH? Must also be looking forward to it I'm sure.  

I haven't actually been sick at all, but I do get very nauseaus.  Especially when I go to bed at night.  The best thing for me is ginger biscuits.
I'm just amazed that I have a real sweet tooth when it comes to chocolate and cupcakes etc, but at the moment I couldn't think if anything worse to eat.  Also, all the foods I normally like, just dont taste as good as they used to.


----------



## zarzar

Not interested in chocolate..i hope that doesn't happen to me  When i was having DD i ate so much chocolate. I put it down to an article i read about eating chocolate in pregnancy = happy babies  so i'm sure in a few weeks you'll be able to stomach some chocs. You wouldn't want a grumpy baby now would you? 

Yes DH is looking forward to everything starting. I think because we both feel really positive abot it working for us. He's much more laid back than me though so he won't be bothered about the tine scale


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for all your  wishes.  I am just   that everything works out.  

I am glad you are feeling better Julie.

Zarzar, congrats on getting the work experience sorted!  

Leicesterlou – that is one thing I miss over here, Pickled Onion Monster Munch!  I used to have a packet a day when I lived in England!!!

Sprinkle, what a wonderful experience for you!  Seeing the little Sprinkle!  I am so excited for you!

Lots of love and  to everyone!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zarzar - not long to go now hun! xxx

Nicksy - glad you are feeling better today hun.  I would love to retire to Walberswick in Suffolk - it has the most beautiful beach! Will have to dig out some piccies! xxx

Julie - glad to hear you are feeling better today hun!  Shame the estuary is also part of the biggest container port in the UK and one of the largest in the world! xxx

Sprinkle - that's fantastic hunny! xxx

Lou - I hope your MW appointment went well hun xxx

Sue - I hope you are resting up hun.

I went to my Ma's today to do her housework for her.  Now home and resting up xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Well the MW appt was fine got to wait to hear about the next scan and then see her again on 4th Nov, besides that blood pressure etc was all fine, had 5 more lots of blood for more tests but hey ho...

Sorry short and sweet but I have a meeting at 9am

Louise xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all OK.

Firstly many thanks for all your very kind wishes they were greatly appreciated.

Monday was OK (kinda) the consultant was really lovely.  To cut a long story short my right tube was slightly blocked so he unblocked that and now hopefully I am OK!  The hopsital that we are meant to go to is under refurbishment so we will either have to wait until that is complete or maybe look to change hospital but I'm not too sure if that can be done the sister at our hospital is looking into it for us.  But hey you never know we might even get a natural BFP!!!

I will try my best to look at all the posts since I was last on here but go my word there are loads  

Lots of love to everyone Kat xxx


----------



## zarzar

Morning all

Lou so glad your MW appt went well. still more needles though  I'm sure it won't be long before your next scan

Kat really glad that everything went well for you on monday too. Yippee for the unblocked tube. Lets hope you get your natural bfp. You deserve it


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Zarzar - how are you lovely


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat so glad it all went well pray you get your au natural BFP very soon, get testing your OV etc hun     

Zarzar thanks hun, yes more needles good job they don't bother me hey, you will be feeling all those little pricks soon    

Bee thanks hun it went well all ok xx

Sue poor you do you want me to post you some monster munch?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I'm really glad to hear everything went well with your MW


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kat, so you feel any different?  Glad to be back at work?


----------



## Kathryne

Well actually I do I have had a really funny feeling in my tummy the past few days but I would imagine thats to be expected.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you I guess its from the poking and proding, I am sure you will be fine take it easy and get planning your OV days....


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Kat: Glad the hycosy went well and i'm glad that they un-blocked your tube for you, thats very good news and heres hoping that you get a natural BFP

Lou: Glad the MW appt went well

Sprinkle: Your first scan sounds wonderful, I am so happy for you. I am   that we all get to experience that soon. I had a dream last night that we adopted a little boy - weird!

Bee Bee: Good on you for doing your mums housework. I'm taking mine shopping later

Zarzar: 28 d and counting to dr not long now hun!!

Heloooo to everyone else


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Not long now til you hols are you ready lovely xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat - sort of - I bought my holiday toiletries the other day but still have a few other bits to get. I'm packing this weekend in readiness for the basting the week after.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - I bet you are getting really excited hols & treatment i am sure it will work this time        Hope you don't mind but I copied you with your ticker


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kat 2 days till OV not long then are you up to the big  part this month do you think??


----------



## Kathryne

what the hell Lou you gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's a girl legs in the air pillow under that bum and lay there visualising those  finding a new opening where they see you egg and they are so excited they really get to work and hey presto


----------



## Kathryne

lets hope so Lou poor DH wont know whats hit him     he will be glad to work nights this weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou

Still have the days at the weekend though


----------



## sprinkle

afternoon all!

Kat - welcome back and glad you're feeling ready and raring to go!!!! you get that natural BFP this month girl   

Harriet - im counting down the days for you until you jet off you lucky thing. Are you more excited for your basting or your fab holiday?  

Lou - glad your MW went well. What tests were the bloods for? I'm having my big booking of bloods at 12 weeks where they're going to test me for everything under the sun I think.  Glad the blood test didnt bother you! Im ok with injections, but blood tests make me queasy  

Beebee - I'm so impressed you did your mums housework. What a good daughter you are!!!

NIcksy, Zarzar, Julie, Sal, Emma, Twinkle, Wraakgodin and all the other lovely ladies big hellos to you all

Sprinkle
xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

I will try Sprinkle  

Off to college now speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Finally I've made it here today.  Phew.  Hours of cleaning/tidying and then 5 l/o's playing here all pm with their Mums's (2 cried off which was probably a blessing).

Lou - Hello my lovely.  What a sweetie you are for offering to post Sue some Monster Munch.  I love them now they've made them smaller, but I don't buy them because DD would want them .  So glad that the midwives went ok - I'm sure they supply a blood bank from all the extras they take - sure they only need a few drops for the actual tests .

Kat - Welcome back honey.  Hope you don't mind me checking on you via your work friend - was worried that we hadn't heard anything.  Lots and lots of luck for trying naturally now things are all unblocked.

Harriet - I love all those little miniature bottles of toiletries for holidays (sad woman I am).

Sprinkle - So glad that your scan went so well - it's soooo amazing when you have those pictures.  Feeling all lovely inside for you.

Zarzar - Love the idea about eating chocolate to give you a happy baby - wonder what eating ginger biscuits and Gaviscon turns has turned DD into .

BeeBee - You are some kind of cleaning fairy - doing all your own and then your mum's too.  Pity I didn't know you were so keen - you could have helped me this morning .  Hope you are going to relax tonight after so much hard work.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies .  Hope you are all ok today.

Well, as for me ..... not the best 24 hours (again!).  My "friend" texted ( ) yesterday to announce that she is 12 weeks pg and was scanned yesterday and is so overjoyed, but hopes I'm not upset that she's texted rather than ringing.    .  I would have been fine if she had called or told me face to face, but to text me.  Haven't replied because I need to calm down first.  Please don't get me wrong - I am really pleased for her, but I just wish she'd be nice enough to tell me directly.  Guess she just didn't want to have the conversation. .

Then I got a copy of a letter from my lovely Consultant to my Doctor this morning, and it kind of upset me to see it all in writing.  He also wants us to stop trying naturally to get pg until after the laparascopy, so now I want it to happen as quickly as possible.

Sorry ladies, I finally make it on and then I'm all grumpy.  Good job most of you have gone home by now.  Feel free to give me a cyber kick up the  - think I need it.

Right, need to go and re-hoover the conservatory - lots of crumbs on the floor & chairs from the cookies I made yesterday (but they did go down well).

Hope to be about this evening a bit, but won't be around tomorrow/Sat/Sun as we're off to Cornwall for a wedding.  If I don't catch up with you before, I hope you all have fabby weekends.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Julie, 

This is the first time that I have made it today too - been really busy trying to get our new website launched and it has been quite stressful!   

I just wanted to give you massive   after your friend texting you with her good news.  Its a nightmare when people feel they have to walk round on eggshells around you isn't it?  Then there are those ones that don't give a damn and just go on and on about babies   

God I sound a right misery guts today too hun   

Anyway I hope that you have a fantastic weekend away at the wedding and that it will take you mind off everything. 

Lots of love

Nicola
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Thanks so much my lovely.  I'd never not want other people to get pg, and I'm happy for her, but just so sad she wouldn't tell me in person.  Perhaps she was worried I'd get upset (which I did), but probably I wouldn't have done if I'd spoken to her on the phone.  Lots of my friends have been lovely to us, but I have to say she was the one who initially didn't think we should have tests, then said maybe she was wrong and hasn't really been any support with all our tx's.  I really do need to text her back but just need to find the right words.

So you've had a busy day today as well honey - I wouldn't even have a clue how to set up a website  .  

I really hope you have a much better day tomorrow and a fab weekend honey.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hope everyone is ok today - I went and had my hair done by my friend and am now chilling out for a bit xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

sprinkle said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> Lou - glad your MW went well. What tests were the bloods for? I'm having my big booking of bloods at 12 weeks where they're going to test me for everything under the sun I think. Glad the blood test didnt bother you! Im ok with injections, but blood tests make me queasy
> 
> Sprinkle
> xxxx


I have had to have the HIV, Hep b, and lots of others re-done I have had them done at the clinic but the m/w says she has to do them too.

Julie - I am so sorry I have missed you, your friend should have met up with you to tell you, I remember my Brother ringing me at work to tell me his wife as pg just over a year ago knowing we had been trying for over 4yrs and then asked if I was ok, was so happy for them as they had been trying for over a year but it took me by surprise and I went to the loo for a little  afterwards wondering why it wasn't me. I really hope you have a fab time in Cornwall the weather should be kind to you. MMmm homemade cookies any left??

Morning Nicksy, Kat, Bee, Zarzar, Leech, KP and anybody else I have missed.

I am feeling more normal and spoilt DH last night did him roast beef with all the trimmings (his fav) and ran him a bath and washed his back, he asked where his Wife had gone bless him. Then had some sad news women who lives over the road has gone into a hospice yesterday as has cancer and then a woman from work her DH is being discharged from the hospital today with cancer as can't do anymore for him only 3/4 weeks left, where has this dreaded disease come from, it seems to be lurking everywhere  

On a brighter note my Dad is coming to see me tomorrow (he lives up North) so that should be nice and the  is shinning....


----------



## zarzar

Morning Lou and all 

Hope everyone is well today and getting ready to have a lovely weekend. 

I didn't chance to come back on here yesterday as DH had the day off work and we had a lovely day mooching around the shops and had lunch out. Was delish but not very good for the diet.

Julie sorry to her that your friend didn't feel like she could tell you she as pg. I think my friends would be like that too. Luckily i've only had 1 friend who's got pg whilst we've been trying. (i did have a little cry when i found out though)  

Lou how nice of you to pamper dh last night. Lets hope he returns that favour for you 

Kat glad you are feeling better and good luck for getting a natural bfp this months..Keeping fingers crossed for you 

Hi nicksy, sprinkle, beebee, leech and everyone else  hope everyone has got that Friday feeling!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Zarzar, sounds like a nice day yesterday, lucky you.  Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## zarzar

Well i've got quite a busy weekend actually. Tomorrow DH will be tiling the kitchen floor then we have a wedding reception to go to late afternoon. DD is stopping over at my mums as children aren't allowed and then on Sunday I am going to an open day at the university i want to do my teacher training at. So its going to go really quickly. Is start my work experience on Monday too...  I haven't worked for about 6 years so i'm a little nervous.

What about you? have you got anything nice planned?


----------



## Leicesterlou

How exciting what a lovely weekend, have you got your outfit for tomorrow and the big day Monday starting work, bless I bet your really nervous it will be strange after so long won't it, but I am sure you will really enjoy it.

My Dad is coming to see me tomorrow which is ok I am not that close to him and he lives up in Cheshire so coming later tomorrow afternoon and stopping over so takeaway tomorrow night DH is away tomorrow with Leicester City football so won't see him until around 10pm tomorrow night then Sunday nice relaxing day I think just me and DH


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - massive hugs hun = it's horrible when people do that xxx

Lou - aw bless you with DH!  Glad the mw appointment went well!  Will be lovely for you to see your dad this weekend xxx

Zarzar - glad you had a lovely day with DH yesterday! I am sure you will be fine on monday!xxx

How are the rest of the IUI ladies today? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Bee, how are you honey?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Well still no AF  pains have gone again but I am sure it will turn up soon though!  Just chilling out today xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee good to hear your chilling today hun, hope AF shows soon hun or maybe not


----------



## zarzar

Lou sounds like you have a nice weekend planned too. I hope you will be taking it nice and easy 

Hi Bee glad to here that your chilling out today hun 

Well i'm just pottering around today. got a few jobs around the house to do but not too many. Lou - i have my outfit planned but i'm not sure about it...Its going to be a funny reception..its a callidh(sp) dance in a church hall and then an outdoor hog roast and disco afterwards..so i brought a mini tarten skirt to wear with black tights and top but don't know if i'm a bit too old to wear that sort of thing. might just play it safe and wear trousers!


----------



## ❣Audrey

You're not too old to wear that hun!!!

Lou - I am hoping by some minor miracle that af stays away for the right reason, but if she is gonna show just want it to turn up xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar I am sure your outfit will be fine honey and you will fit right in  

Bee here's hoping for you honey


----------



## zarzar

Thanks bee..Lets hope AF is staying away for the right reasons 

Right i'm off to do some ironing..catch up later


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies what a beautiful day  

Julie - Sorry to hear your friend couldn't ring you with her good news   I really do feel for you.  Hopefully she will ring you and everthing will be OK.

Lou - Glad to hear you had a lovely evening with DH and hope you will have a lovely weekend with your dad

Zarzar - Glad you had a lovely day yesterday with DH don't worry about the diet one day wont hurt  

And a very happy Friday to everyone, Emma, Sprinkle, Twinkle, Harriet, Beebee, Nicksy and anyone I have forgotten

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat how are we this morning?  Manage any  with college last night


----------



## Kathryne

No we bloomin did'nt   but we have promised each other tonight is the night


----------



## Leicesterlou

bless tonight and all day tomorrow then and then a final one SUnday to make sure


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hey Kat! The weather is beautiful here too! I am going for a stroll along the seafront again in a bit - make the most of it! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou by Sunday if that don't work nothing will  

Beebee - a nice stroll on the sea front sounds fab I'm hopingto do that this weekend.  Our dog loves the sea and we only live 2 miles away from a nice sea front so its not too bad.  Waht else you up to this weekend x


----------



## ❣Audrey

If the weather is like this tomorrow then we are taking the dinghy out with my cousins!!!  

what are you all up to this weekend?

Julie - where are you chick - hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wish I lived near the sea instead I am stuck in the city and today in a stuffy office instead of out in the fresh air

Bee Julie is not around today she has gone to Cornwall for the weekend


----------



## Kathryne

Well tonight after finishing work i have the lovely duty of cleaning the house, then tomorrow we are going out ofr lunch as DH uncle is over from Canada. Then Sunday we will prob head off to the beach weather permitting.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds like a nice weekend planned Kat...


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Thank crunchie its Friday!

Lou: Glad you are feeling more like yourself, lucky DH being spoilt like that

Julie: I have missed you but hope you have fun in Cornwall

Bee Bee: Hope AF doesn't show up for the right reasons

Kat: Its a good job that ovulation has fallen over the weekend for you with all that BMS you have planned!!!

Zarzar: Good luck with starting your work experience on Monday

Sprinkle: How are you today hun?!

AAM: Well just over one week to go until basting and holiday hoorah! I am getting a bit nervous though as it is looking like basting will happen a week today, which is no good work wise! I am really hoping for Saturday so everyone keep their fingers (and toes) crossed. Not too much planned for me this weekend. Going to a (pg) friends for dinner tonight, then tomorrow am picking my dad up from the airport and sunday we are packing - HOORAH!!!

Have good weekends all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey harriet don't worry about basting it will be done when it needs to be done sod work honey xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Crossing everything for you Harriet xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Me too Harriet all the very best lovely


----------



## Julie Wilts

Boo  

Just checking super quick whilst DD eats her dinner, and then we are off.

Have fab Fridays & lovely weekends & I'll try to catch up Sunday night or Monday.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Take care Jules and hope your ok my lovely enjoy your weekend


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks honey.

I think I definitely must be addicted to FF .


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Have a fab weekend lovely hope the wedding goes well


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie me too honey, what time you leaving then, is DH home and ready to go?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well DH took the whole day off, which has made life much easier.  He went to collect DD from school as well - soooo cute to see them walking back along the road together. 

We are off any minute so I'll say t.t.f.n.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

I see I have missed you but have a fab weekend xxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Julie - have a great weekend away lovely 

Lou- Mrs Goodwife strikes again!!!-  good job my dh doesn't come on this site as he would expect the same treatment and he's got no chance!!!!  Hope you feeling OK 

Zarzar - best of luck for Monday 

Beebee -   your af is missing for the Right reasons 

Kat - don't be taking any excuses form your man re the BMS - mine faked a groin strain and everything the weekend of our iui as he was knackered - told him he had to be brave and soldier on!!! did the trick tho!!!

Harriet - everything crossed for you my lovely 

Lovely weather up here but me the same as Lou stuck in a stuffy city office - no chance of any beach strolls for me at the weekend - maybe get dh to take me down to the river front but just not the same as a beach - only view from river is the ship yards!!!.  Babysitting for cousins tomorrow night (what have I let myself in for!!) - they have told their mum they are gonna let me slouch on the couch and they are gonna run round after me!! So X faxtor and Jaffa cakes and then home for taped strictly come dancing (can't wait for that to start - how sad am I)

Banana sandwich for lunch - starving!!

have a great weekend ladies 

lots of love


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Leech, loving your Saturday night I too love both X factor and strictly come dancing LOL.  Yuk to your banana sarnies, and I only treated DH because he has been doing everything as I have been so tired...

So how is work ontop of the workload yet?  Not long now Mrs Leech


----------



## Kathryne

Leech - I am sad too I love Strictly Come Dancing and X Factor, DH is working nights tomorrow so I am totally sorted out with TV


----------



## Harriet_LF

Just popping on quickly too before a meeting to say I love strictly too - can't wait for it to start again! GOD is this the LONGEST day EVER!!!!!!!!

P.S. Lou I know you are right about sodding work but noone here knows hun and I have used the sick excuse and docs appointment reason a bit too many times now! I'm hoping it'll be a saturday so i don't have to worry


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I see, but don't let it worry you too much....


----------



## leechcb1

Work is still SH*T!!!    but hey ho not long to go now 

bless your dh doing stuff for you - gold star for you tho honey doing all that and midweek as well - I can't be bothered by time I get home - I've had toast for tea twice this week as dh been in work and can't be bothered cooking anything - mind you I have had a load of choc with it as well so not like me wasting away!!

today is dragging - I want to have a bath and put my pj's on and curl up on the couch - just been told his sis and her grandkids (3) are comign round tonight so hope they donlt stay too late!!!

Wish it was strictly tonight - does anyone know when the USA one starts - it was on UKTV gold or something last year 

Kat you have x factor, strictly then you have to jump on your dh as soon as he steps throught the door!! What a saturday night!! 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech not long, I am so bored at work at the moment not enough going on and same old thing, roll on 3.30pm if the boss wasn't here I would slope off at 3pm but can't   

Kat your gonna be a busy lady.....


----------



## Kathryne

I know     poor  DH


----------



## Harriet_LF

i am soooo bored too, i'm leaving at 4.30 today on the dot! Only 2.5 hrs to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1

five for me - no sign of boss sloping off early as hoped so i could rest my head on my desk for a bit!!!


----------



## Kathryne

I finish at 5pm today as well Leech but my boss went about 2 hours ago - off to play golf!


----------



## leechcb1

My boss is normally on the lash at every opportunity but he has just broke my heart by telling me he is out with lads after work so he is in all afternoon and staying till six!!!  I'll be like Billy Whizz out of here at five on the dot - unless I get some div on the phone at 2 minutes to five to spoil my plans!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

that almost always happens to me Leech  

Hey any of you lovely ladies on ********?


----------



## Leicesterlou

The joys of leaving at 3.30pm although today it feels like 5pm come on clock have you stopped  

I have ********


----------



## leechcb1

i'm on ******** too although not sure how to work it that well!!
xx


----------



## leechcb1

Just 20 minutes left for you Lou - lucky Lou Lou


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw sorry you're all stuck at work .  I have just got back from taking Barley to the vet - silly  bugger was playing with Poppy in the garden and dislocated her knee - so we are now tucked up on the couch together xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thank god, got to stop off at Tesco on the way home for salad as having Lasagne and salad for tea, get me out of here !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bee so jealous at you being at home....


----------



## ❣Audrey

I can't wait to get back to work Lou!!!  I get too bored! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee swap you then honey.

Right I am off so have a fab weekend girlies......


----------



## ❣Audrey

Have a lovely weekend hun!  you're ok chick - I go back by the end of the month so I shall make the most of this  xxx


----------



## Kathryne

My word I must be busy last time looked at my clock it was 3.00pm now its 4.10pm YYYYIIIPPPPEEEE not long now til home time x


----------



## ❣Audrey

AW you'll soon be home Kat! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I know I cant wait Beebee I'll have my polish in one hand duster in the other music on and clean the house ready for the weekend (sad aren't I!)


----------



## ❣Audrey

lol sounds like my idea of good fun too!! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Beebee I'll off shortly so I will say bye and hope you have a fab weekend  xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Bye hun - hope you have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Have a good weekend ladies - no divs on phone to spoil my dash home 

have a good un 

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GOD WHAT A BORING DAY!  I nearly died of boredom today!  My boss has got this new rule that someone from my department has to stay until 5:30pm and it was my turn, that is ok normally but I ran out of work at about 1pm!!  I explained the situation to my colleagues but none of them was prepared to swap with me and stay late on a Friday!    I spent the whole afternoon formatting computer disks!  Put disk in, click on “start”, wait a few minutes, click on “ok” when it has finished, take disk out, put new disk in, click “start”….. ad infinitum!  It is a good job that no one phoned, I couldn't have restarted by brain if I tried!  

Kathryne – glad to hear that your tube is now unblocked, I hope it leads to a BFP soon!    

LeicesterLou – I bought lots of bags when I came over last trip and my DH complained about my onion breath, so I better not eat any more!  Thanks for the offer!   Have a great time with your dad this weekend.

Julie – sending lots of hugs.  Some people don’t know how to deal with people with F problems, perhaps she did what she thought would be best but it really wasn’t.  I won’t kick you up the ar*e, I will give you a biiiiiiig cyber-hug, I think you need that more!  Have a great weekend!

Zarzar -  glad you had a nice day on Wednesday.  Good luck on Monday!

Beebee – doing an anti-AF dance for you!  

Harriet – got everything crossed for you!

Lots of hugs to everyone!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw sounded very monotonous Sue! How are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Aw sounded very monotonous Sue! How are you feeling today? xxx


Ok Beebee , no symptoms yet  . Wish the 2ww would be over soon!!! How are you doing?

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw well I shall send the symptom fairy your way!!  Is it me or has the board changed colour?

I am ok - had pains again on and off and sore boobs now so sure af is round the corner xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to all

Sorry not been on for a while but DH shifts have changed at work and he now works nights        so he takes MY laptop with him to watch DVD's.

Hope your all well, to much for me to read,  

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Aw well I shall send the symptom fairy your way!!


Awwwww - you are such a sweetie Beebee!  Can you send the pregnancy fairy my way as well 

I hope your AF has a very good reason to keep away!!! 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Twinkle - sorry to hear you don't get more laptop time!!

Sue - of course I can!  She is flying over now!  Still no sign of Af here - how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Seen your ticker Beebee, I will have my fingers (and everything else!) crossed for your testing day!!!!!!

*wraakgodin does an anti-AF dance*

Lots of love, hugs,       and  

Sue  

ps - the pregnancy fairy has sprinkled me with dust, sending her back to you to get sprinkled as well!!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - a miracle would be nice! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Thanks hun - a miracle would be nice! xxx


One of my favourite quotes ïs "Those who don't believe in miracles aren't realists!" 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

So true!!!  How are you feeling today hun? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

One of my favourite quotes ïs "Those who don't believe in miracles aren't realists!" 
Sue 
[/quote]

Sue - Love that quote - must try and remember it.

Hello ladies 

I'm back after a fab weekend in Cornwall. The weather was fab and the setting for the wedding was just AMAZING! Beautiful castle with St Ives bay as the backdrop. Very nice (apart from the part where my m-i-l was ill all over herself/me/back of the car on the way home ).

Just what I needed really, but back to normality now .

Hope everyone has had good weekends? Hope the weather has been good for you all.

Catch up soon,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad you had a lovely weekend hun - missed you! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> So true!!! How are you feeling today hun? xxx


Hi Beebee!

I am fine, apart from the fact that I have turned into a mental basket-case!!!!! I never felt so emotional during my last two 2ww's - I hope it is a good sign! Every little thing is irritating me at the mo! I can't remember what it was yesterday but I had to go upstairs before I took it out on DH! I have explained to DH and fortunately he understands!

Sending you a top-up of       

Glad you had a brilliant weekend Julie! That place sounds out of this world!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

I have been exactly the same Sue - sooo irritable!  Hope this is a good sign for both of us xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am glad it isn't just me!!!!  Makes me feel "normal" knowing it is happening to someone else!  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Honestly I have been horrid!  People wont even go to the supermarket with me any more  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hmmm..... DH did say that I could stay at home while he went to the supermarket yesterday!  I thought it was just because I get tempted and put things in the trolley, we always spend more money when we go together!  Now I am looking at things differently!    I will have to ask him tomorrow morning (he is sleeping at the mo).

Nutty Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol Sue!!  Don't ask him chick - you may react badly  hehe!!!  My DH wouldn't even let me drive up until last week xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mooooorning!

I just woke up and my first thought was BEEBEE!!!!!!  Test day hun!!!!!      

DH said it wasn't that he didn't want me to go shopping with him, he saw that I was engrosed with my cross stitch and didn't want to take me away from it - well, that was his excuse! 

Appointment in Zwolle today to get us on the IVF list, I will let you know how I get on.

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies  good weekends?  I am only in until 11.30am today.

Julie glad your weekend went well.

Bee come on girl let us know your result praying for a miracle


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know Lou, I can't stop thinking about her!  

Saying a little prayer for you Beebee         

Sue


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all

BeeBee - good luck with testing today   

Wraakgodin - good luck with your appointment!!! 

Julie - glad you had a lovely time in Cornwall at the wedding!

Lou - hey hun, hows it going? Good weekend? how are you feeling?

Harriet - morning lovely, did you get the packing done so you're ready for basting this week and then off on your wonderful holiday?!

Nicksy - morning lovely! miss you, feel like we keep missing each other! hows your stepson by the way? is he being better behaved  

Kat - hey you, did you get all the BMS is to get your natural BFP this cycle!!!!!  

Mrs Leech, Amanda, Neens, Sal, Twinkle, Emma, KP and eveyone else sending you lots of love

Well DH and I went to a beautiful wedding last night, I made sure I had a nap in the afternoon so I'd be awake to enjoy it! Was a great night but I'm feeling really tired today.  Other than that all good on this end except I feel nauseus 24hrs a day.

WHat did everyone else get up to this weekend?

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am ok thanks Sprinkle how about you


----------



## sprinkle

I'm alright Lou, tired and nauseaus! And was grumpy to DH this morning after our late night last night, but to my defense its my hormones and I really cant help it!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Totally understand what you mean, good to see your ticker now....


----------



## sprinkle

thank you! I put it on after my scan last Wednesday, I decided that I would be able to relax after I'd seen Mini-Sprinkle's heartbeat


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are all ok

Bee - Any news lovely      
Lou - Hi lovely how was your weekend xx
Sprinkle - glad you had a nice weekend.

And a BIG morning to everyone else xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Still hanging around waiting for Beebee!!!!  But I have to go in a few minutes, can someone please give her the huuuuuugest hug from me when she turns up.

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Will do Sue and morning lovely


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw bless you Sue! I have literally just woken up and still feel so tired!  I've not tested today as I have a real phobia of testing! I will wait till I am a bit late and then I will test!
How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning all

How is everyone today?

Julie: Glad the wedding went well, the venue sounds fantastic. I love cornwall its one of my favourite places

Lou: How come you are off early today? Doing anything nice?

Bee Bee: I don't blame you for not testing, I am exactly the same. I always have a plan to test on day 31 of my cycle if I get that far without AF showing up

Sprinkle: Sorry you are feeling sick all of the time. Have you thought about seeing a homeopath? My friend saw one for her ms and it really helped. We haven't packed yet, we are rubbish at doing things in advance but i have selected which clothes i am taking so i am half way there!

Sue: Hope you irritation is a very good sign! When is testing day for you?

Kat: Hope you managed to get in lots of BMS

Well we had a good weekend, friends over for dinner on saturday and then just chilled out yesterday, the  weather was so nice

Helloo to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet no going to spread DH's Dad's ashes its taken a while to get organise as he passed away in May but the family have finally decided what to do...


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls,

Can anyone help with this? TMI ALERT!!!!!

I had slight cramping and went to the loo. Its the same kind of cramping I get the day of my period. I had a number 2 (sorry ladies!) and when I wiped I had what looked like the very start of a period (pink creamy cm). I am peeing every 5 minutes at the moment and the last couple of time I have been there has been absolutely nothing (dry as a bone in fact).

Does this sound like the start of a period? Is it too late for implantation? I am day 11 of my 2WW following IUI. I am at the stage where I am ready to look to my next cycle of IUI so I dont mind any honest answers if it is my AF. I just want some answers :-(

Thank you


----------



## ❣Audrey

I've just answered you on your other thread hun xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies  

Just a quick post for Lou as she's off in mo, then I'll post again in a minute with personals.

So, Lou - hope everything goes ok today.  We scattered my G'pas ashes as he'd requested with my Grandma's at a beautiful viewpoint on Exmoor that they always used to walk to when they were first married.  We waited till my bruv was back from the US on a visit and all 4 of us went.  It was actually a lovely day, and we had lunch at G'pas favourite pub and then a cream tea at the local tea rooms after.  I hope it's not too upsetting for you my lovely.  Massive .

XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Me again 

Kat - How are you this morning my lovely? Tired after all that BMS  .

BeeBee - Don't blame you at all for not enjoying testing, but you must be one strong lady to resist the temptation.  Not often a problem for me because my AF usually arrives early anyway.  Still keeping everything crossed for you that you'll be the next IUI lady to be joining Lou/Leech/Amanda/KP/Sprinkle .

Sprinkle - Sorry to hear you are all tired, hormonal and nauseous today my lovely.  .  Lovely to hear that the wedding was great though - even if you are tired because of it today.

Sammysmiles - I've answered on your other thread. X

Harriet - Great to hear you had a lovely weekend honey.  We've not actually been to Cornwall since we've had DD, but had quite a few hol's there before and we'd forgotten how lovely it is.  The family friends we stayed with have said we are welcome to visit again if we'd like (but not sure if they were just being polite).  We'd love to though, so we can cycle some of the camel trail.

Sue - Missed you  .  Big hugs my lovely.  Sorry to hear you are feeling all hormonal too, but lovely to hear your DH is being considerate.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies.  Hope you all had good weekends.

Well there's nothing like your own bed .... slept much better last night .... not brilliant, but better.  At least DD slept in this morning till 7.45am, so I just laid in bed feeling very smug as DH had left for work at 7am.  Didn't think I was going to like these 2 weeks of DD just doing 2hrs in the pm's, but maybe I could get used to it .

Boiled egg with toast soldiers for DD for lunch in a minute, and an egg sandwich for me.  Need to start eating some more fruit and veg again, because I've been a bit slack recently  .  Just because we can't keep ttc till after the laparoscopy doesn't mean I should stop being healthy.  Still, I'm making carrot & leek soup tomorrow for tea so that'll be good.

Right, off to get those eggs boiling.

Love & hugs, 
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oooh that soup sounds lovely Julie!  How are you feeling about the lap now hun? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - I hope it'll turn out ok - a new recipe for me to try out.  DD doesn't particularly like soup (ok, she detests it), but if I give her a nice roll to dunk in it, it soon vanishs. 

The lap .... t.b.h. I'm not going to think much about it, till I get my op date and I guess I'll worry then .  

Hope you've had a relaxing weekend after all that cleaning and sorting out you did at your house and your Mum's last week?.

X


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yes thankfully I did have a very rested weekend! have been feeling totally exhausted - waking up tired after a good 11 hours sleep! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - Hoping that is for a very good reason, and not just because you've been overdoing it honey.  So when do you think you will test? X


----------



## ❣Audrey

By the end of the week - I am terrible I really do hate testing that much and I am always thinking of reasons not to test! xxx

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Bee - I don't blame you on testing in a few days all the very best hun    
Julie - Well my brilliant plans went down the draing for lots of BMS DH was called into work on overtime Sat & Sun - bloomin work don't they know I had plans     oh well maybe next month  
Lou - All the best for this afternoon my thoughts will be with you lovely xx
Harriet - Hi lovely glad you had a fab weekend xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

(((hugs))) Kat xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Zuri- I have no experience of OPK's so can't offer any advice chick but just wanted to send you some of these  xxx

I am nervous about testing because our IUI was abandoned due to poor response but then a few days later I had pains and a lot of EWCM so can't rule out there being a chance! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!!

Well, after all that it wasn't an appointment, it was just to register with the hospital and for DH to provide a sample.  Not sure what they will find there that they didn't find in all his other samples.  Probably just to see how easy it is to separate the good sperm from the rest!  It wasn't well organised, first of all we had to go to one place to register, then drive to another site to deliver the sample.  The annoying thing was that they told everyone who needed to deliver a sample to turn up between 1 and 1:30, so there were about a dozen couples when we turned up all waiting just to hand the samples in, and a woman teaching a trainee how to receive them - so in total we waited about half an hour!  I hope the sample is ok because by the time we handed it in 1 hour 45 minutes in total had passed!

I have been thinking of you all day Beebee!!!  I booted up the computer and the first thing DH asked me was how you got on (so hi! from him!)!  I couldn't not test, for the simple reason that if AF started while I was at work I would fall apart.  I usually test in the morning when I wake up and that gives me a couple of hours crying time before I have to leave the house.  Hopefully this time it will take me two hours to come down from my cloud nine!

Sorry Zuri, I don't have any experience with ovulation kits.  Hopefully someone will come along that can help you.

Kathryne, your DH should have told work he had "plans" for the weekend!

Julie - that soup sound delicious!  I have been eating a lot more healthily since I moved over here.  I think my mother would probably faint if she saw me eating fish, fruit, veggies etc!!!  Still don't like peas though!  I am a total asparagus addict, I can't get enough of the stuff!  Hmmm... might have asparagus, wrapped in ham with melted cheese on top with a pork chop on the side for dinner tonight!  

Sending lots of hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Sue - I know!!! but there are some stupid people out there drink driving which made DH really late home.    

Julie - Yum Yum the soup sounds lovely xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw hello Sue's DH!!  I do have a really bad phobia - I have no idea why really but I will just put it off as long as I can - which is terrible isn't it! I usually drive people up the wall with it!  I have decided if no af by friday I will test then.  Still no af at the moment and I have some really weird pains in my tummy this afternoon like I have pulled muscles all over it! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

It isn't terrible - different people approach testing in different ways.  I am also just too impatient and I would want to know as soon as possible - I am not good at waiting for anything!!

Sending you more             I hope AF stays away for 9 months longer!!!   

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun.  I am sorry your appointment wasn't quite what you expected - are you having private treatment or is it through your healthcare system?  Lots of huggles to you xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks for your help today girls, I have fully come on now so no need to test on Thursday.

Starting the Menopur injections again tomorrow ready for another round of IUI

Thanks again

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:
 

> Thanks hun. I am sorry your appointment wasn't quite what you expected - are you having private treatment or is it through your healthcare system? Lots of huggles to you xxx


Hi Beebee!

The Dutch healthcare system is private, there is no NHS here! It costs approximately £90 per person per month (I don't know how that compares to private healthcare in UK). Fortunately I am one of the lucky ones and my employer pays for it, DH said that is very rare. Most insurance companies allow 6 IUI's and 3 IVF's, no matter what type of package you have.

Sending millions of huggles back!!!! 

Good luck with your next cycle Sammysmiles!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Sue, thats really nice of you.

How is your PUPO going? I will be sending out    for your test date xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again ladies 

Sammysmiles - So sorry to hear your AF has arrived properly, but you sound like you are ready to just get on straight away with #2.  Lots and lots of luck for your next try honey.

Sue - Wow £90 sounds a lot per month, but if it allows that much IF treatment then it's probably good value for money (especially if your employer is covering the cost  ).  I'm with you on being impatient, but my AF usually arrives before testing day anyway.  Your tea sounds delicious - I never even tried asparagus until a couple of years ago, but now I love it.  I've just looked at some more soup recipes for next week.  They are such an easy way of getting your 5 a day in.

Kat - Drink drivers   .  That's one of my biggest pet hates (in addition to paedophiles of course).  I.M.O they are just sooo selfish - putting so many people at risk.  I don't even have one drink now if I am driving (well I don't often drink anyway these days).  Doubly selfish considering they scuppered your plans for the weekend.   

BeeBee - Oh I will  so hard that what you think feels like a pulled muscle is going to turn out to be something fantastic.  We need another BFP to keep everyone motivated, and I'd love it to be you.  

Zuri - Oh, honey I'm trying to think back, because it's a few months since I did OPK's.  Basically, I think when you do the OPK it shows that the LH surge is happening which is when the body is getting ready to release the egg.  We always had our "basting" the afternoon after we had a smiley OPK (usually about 1.30pm).  Hence why we missed a couple of months because I ov'd on a Fri (and our clinic shuts on Bank Hol's & weekends) and then on Easter Saturday.  I was always told to count day 1 of my AF as the full flow day (even if it starts the pm before), and I usually always spot for a few days beforehand.  Massive  anyway honey.  Pop in whenever you like my lovely - there will always be someone around.  

Well, DD had a lovely couple of hours at school and I managed to clean the kitchen/hob/en-suite and load/unload the dishwasher so quite productive really.  Tomorrow morning we are off to return her school shoes which are no good, and try and find some dark boots (as we can't get black), so I won't be around till the pm.  Loads of ironing to get done tonight, but my soaps are on so I'll be fine.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sammy - good luck for this cycle hun xxx

Sue - wow that's so good that your employer is paying for you!!  I still have everything crossed for you  xxx

Julie - glad DD had a nice afternoon at school and you have been a domestic goddess!!!

Well now I have pains from my belly button downwards - like little shooting pains!  Ouch!!  Probably just my body getting ready for af I expect but one can hope not!  Dh is now cooking dinner - chicken mmmmm and peas - I love peas!!!  Have a good evening all xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - I soooo hope you are wrong about those pains.  Enjoy your dinner honey (I can't stand peas ).

Zuri - OMG - £200 a month.    I couldn't earn enough to pay that just for healthcare.  I really, really hope that getting your smiley today means you'll be ok for this month after all.  .

Have good evenings everyone.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - wow that is a lot of money each month!  Hmmm I am starting to waver on testing - I have sore boobs now ( but I always get them before af) and I was just thinking to myself I could pick up a test from Tesco on my way back from Mum's tomorrow then test wednesday morning lol xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zuri - Wow!  Ok, so let's  that you don't need to go as far as IVF then honey.

BeeBee - Sore boobs can also mean something else   .  I would probably pick up a test tomorrow and test on Wed am so you aren't torturing yourself wondering.  

Right, I'm off then.  Date with something hot and steamy .... just my iron .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## myboy

Hi Girls,

Sorry am new to all this, and wasn't sure where to post this. But I have a few questions about IUI, and wondered if you could help me?

Firstly a little history - 

I have had all my bloods done which so that I am ovulating, have had scan to check ovaries and all ok, I recently had a HSG which also proved clear. My dp has 75% abnormal forms and a weak positive MAR test. The doctors have mentioned IUI, but I wanted to know a few things.

*Are there any more tests the docs may do on me, to try and find something?
*How long did you have to wait for your first IUI attempt?
*How many attempts are you given on NHS?


----------



## Neens

Still here, still following your stories and just wanted to say hello  

Hello and welcome myboy! I'm afraid I'm in NZ so unable to advise about NHS but I'm sure one (or more) of the lovely ladies here will be able to give you all the information you need   . I can say that in my experience there are loads of tests that can be done but not all of them seem to be performed - I suppose it depends how quickly a problem is found and how determined the couple and Dr. are to discover a potential problem. Personally I'm waiting for a laproscopy (when they put a little camera in to see what is going on). I have a 6 month wait before my lap (due December) so my Dr. suggested IUI in the interim. At this stage I don't know if my tubes are clear or anything so it could all be a waste of time and money but simulateously it gives me something to focus on - which is great! 

Julie - just wanted to say that DD looks adorable in the 'new-ish' photo! You're a very good mum to encourage the lots of veggies in soup . 

Beebee - oh it's a toughie!! To test, to not test..... I've got little squiggles in my stomach thinking about it for you. If you don't test you're still PUPO, if you do test, you could get a BFP!!! (or BFN - but I'm passing on positive energy for you here       ). It's kind of scary deciding what to do. Good luck sweetie.

Zuri - lovely! How exciting to catch this month afterall, it's so annoying when you can't predict these things in advance. I'm jealous of the ladies who have set cycles every month which they can set the date and time by. Mine do their own thing, a law onto themselves!  

Kat - very annoying when work gets in the way of  , like we need any more challanges!!   Fingers crossed for you.   

Lots of love to Sprinkle (and mini-sprinkle), Sue, Sammysmiles and everyone else on or reading this thread. 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

myboy said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Sorry am new to all this, and wasn't sure where to post this. But I have a few questions about IUI, and wondered if you could help me?
> 
> Firstly a little history -
> 
> I have had all my bloods done which so that I am ovulating, have had scan to check ovaries and all ok, I recently had a HSG which also proved clear. My dp has 75% abnormal forms and a weak positive MAR test. The doctors have mentioned IUI, but I wanted to know a few things.
> 
> *Are there any more tests the docs may do on me, to try and find something?
> *How long did you have to wait for your first IUI attempt?
> *How many attempts are you given on NHS?


First a big welcome to FF, and to our little group!!

Like Neens I am not in the UK so I can't give you information about the NHS system, but I am sure that when people in the UK start logging in this morning, someone will be able to help you.

I was the same as you, nothing these days in the human body should be "unexplained", there must be a reason! But I was told that there are so many tests that they could do that they could be doing tests for years! They said that they would do enough tests to eliminate the "normal suspects" and if all those are clear then they would do IUI and see if that works. They said that they would discuss it further with us if IUI attempt 3 failed.

Sue


----------



## Neens

Hey Sue - I don't know if that's a good attitude or not   (try IUI three times and see what happens). It's a little bit like they suggested for me over here. I hate the not knowing, it's so infuriating but on the flip side, there's always the possibility of a BFP each month.... in theory.... Good luck with your 2ww


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well, I am halfway through the 2ww on the 3rd IUI, so if this doesn't work then I will demand some more tests.  I pestered them after attempt one and two, but they still kept saying that they will wait until the 3rd.  

Although they said there is about a 15% chance of conceiving each month with IUI, they said that only 25% of couples ever conceive through IUI!  I didn't feel confident after they said that!  I suppose that includes those that give up and those who move onto IVF, it was just that it didn't sound good!

Thanks for the good luck wishes Neenes.  I am just   it works this time.

Oh - In my last post I forgot to mention how gorgeous your big furbaby is!

Sue


----------



## Neens

Thank you, I'm quite partial to him   I'm going to have to look out for a picture of my medium sized furbady for a picture change at some point. 

I and all the others will   for you too. I'm 8 days post basting - AF due 29th September. We're cycle buddies then  

25%?? That sucks doesn't it? I'm on natural IUI (I wanted drugs but I wasn't allowed because I ovulate pretty reguarly) which has success rates of 6 - 15%. However got to keep  . I had my down day yesterday and the day before, today I'm feeling much more positive. I've been reading all the IUI diaries and there are a fair few BFPs on there so fingers crossed....

On computer late (for me) as I've just finished a teleconference with my Spainish manager. DF just brought me in a cup of tea (herbal) and a chocolate biscuit - bless him   Yum, chocolate. 

 for all.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls my you have been chatty and the only thing I can remember is the food part that soup Julie sounds delish....

Kat how are you did you manage lots of  at the weekend.

Morning to everybody else its still dark and gloomy here in Leicester has anybody got any ?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Morning lovely. No we didn't manage lots of   DH had to work overtime Sat & Sun   never mind maybe it will be our turn next month    . How are you today? xx

Julie - I love making my soups one of my favourites is leek and potato and creamy mushroom Yum Yum x

Bee - How are you today lovely  

Neen - Nice to hear from you again lovely hope you are OK  

Sprinkle - Hope you are OK xx

And a BIG morning to everyone xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat bless you it only take one as they say   

I am fine thanks hun, well besides this miserable weather that is so depressing.....


----------



## Kathryne

I know, it was so lovely yesterday oh well I suppose we should be happy with 3 days considering we have had nothing all summer!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat it rained here yesterday too, we got soaked yesterday afternoon did you have


----------



## Kathryne

It was beautiful yesterday not as nice as the weekend though!  I am hoping it will be nice this weekend, its my B-day Fri so DH is taking me out for the day and friends are coming to stay with us Sat so I am   for a good weekend.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat how lovely of DH to take you out for your birthday xx  I hope you get some  for your weekend hun


----------



## sprinkle

Morning!
How is everyone today?

Kat - happy birthday for Friday hun, where is DH taking you or is it a surprise?!  

Neens - hey hun, how are you? Wow already 8 days post basting?! Time flies!!! How was your chocolate biscuit?  

Lou - morning hun, there isnt much sun in London today, but definitely no rain over here!  Hope your afternoon wasn't too sad yesterday  

Julie - yummy, I loooooooove vegetable soup and I love asparagus and I love peas!!!

Myboy - welcome hun, I'm so sorry but I can't offer too much  advice on your questions as DH and I go privately.  But I did have an HSG (clear) and a blood test prior to starting IUI, and DH had a blood test and gave a sample.  And to give you some positivity - I got a BFP on my 2nd cycle   

Wraakgodin - hey hun, how are you?

Lots of love and hugs to Sal, Twinkle, BeeBee, Zarzar, Amanda, Mrs Leech, KP and all the other ladies I missed

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - How are you lovely? I really don't know where DH is taking me but I do know we will have to pop to the hospital. MIL is having a knee replacement op thurs so we will call in Fri afternoon to make sure she is OK.  When she comes out she will be coming to stay with us for a good few weeks until she is back on her feet.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Sprinkle how you feeling hun?

Kat - how sweet having MIL coming to stay I assume you get on well?  I get on ok with mine as long as I don't see too much of her....


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I have to be honest I am really lucky with my MIL she is lovely but I'm sure after a few weeks at ours I will have ehad enough


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I am glad you get on well honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning my lovelies 

Just a quick hello whilst DD eats her lunch (I've already scoffed mine ).

Lou - Hello honey, sorry if the soup made you hungry early this am.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  How are you feeling today apart from miserable because of the weather?  It's a bit iffy here too - cloudy first thing and threatening to rain.  

Kat - Love that new pic of you and your DH - your hair looks lovely.  You must be an absolute angel to have your m-i-l to stay for so long.  I could cope with a few days at the most, as much as I love my m-i-l she's ..... how shall I say it ..... mmm ..... I guess just hard work.  Hope your DH takes you somewhere fab on Friday to celebrate your special day.  How lovely if you got the best present of all this month  .

Sprinkle - Morning my lovely.  Hows you today?

BeeBee - Did you buy a test yet honey?

Neens - Ooooo, someone else waiting for a lap then.  Not just me then (obviously I know I'm not the only one in the world, but thought I was the only one on the thread).  Choccy biccy - yum.  

Sue - Don't blame you for trying IUI's first because  that will be all it takes for you honey.

MyBoy - Our tests were over a year ago, so trying to remember, but we had blood tests (several) which revealed my high FSH level and subsequently gave me the peri-menopausal dx), DH had his ^happy sperm^ tests which were just fine and finally I had an HSG which was mostly ok.  Like someone else said earlier, if they've done that much then probably they might suggest continuing naturally or trying IUI.  Not sure about the NHS side of things as we are already blessed with a DD so had to pay privately for our tx's.  Lots of luck anyway honey.

Apologies to everyone I've run out of time to do personals for.  Need to get DD changed and off to school.  Be back later.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## myboy

Thanks girls for the info - am back at the hospital in 14th Nov, so will find out more then. Have got to lose another 4kg by then!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie yes please let me know how the soup turns out and then if any good you can give me the recipe


----------



## Harriet_LF

Afternoon everyone

Kat: Shame about the lack of BMS i hate it when work gets in the way

Myboy: I had quite a few tests before starting, HSG, day 21 and day 3 bloods and i've recently also had my AMH  measured. I have to say though that you learn a bit more about your cycle from having IUI

Neens: How is the 2ww going?

Lou: Hope yesterday wasn't too sad for you

Julie: Hello still enjoying your time off?

Hello to everyone else

AAM: Well I tested with my OPK test this morning and got a smiley face which was most unexpected as i'm only on day 11 of my cycle! I hope it doesn't mean that my egg (s) haven't had time to grow!! Anyway i am booked in for basting tomorrow at 12.30 which is good because i am working at home tomorrow and thursday. Last time i had IUI i rested up for 2 days and that didn't work so this time i'm just carrying on as normal. Does anyone have any other tips for me?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet how exciting bastin tomorrow, legs in the air afterwards for a few hours then carry on pretty much as normal


----------



## Harriet_LF

I know i'm going to have to log onto my laptop whilst my legs are in the air!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls,

I was due to test on the 25th after my first IUI but AF beat me to it yesterday! I have started my Menopur injections again today and am going in for a scan next Weds to see what is happening.

Has anyone else been advised to jump straight in after their first IUI? I feel ready to do it again but a little more cautious this time. Some one mentioned on another thread that you are better to wait for a month. Is this the case or is everyone different?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - All the very best for tomorrow lovely - get those legs in the air


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey everyone,

Ive not had much time to get on here recently sorry, work is manic with all the lehman stuff going on..

We are waiting for my AF to come (should be Friday) then we ring the clinic and book in for my baseline scan and get my drugs etc...  DP is away this weekend so I think I'll be going on my own but its only a scan so its all good, just want to get started! I have had all my tests done and more as I was originally going for egg share but when I asked (once I had changed to IUI) if I needed the dye test done I was told NO - is this normal? lots of people seem to mention it on here - its the HSG right?

As for me well Ive been doing my low GL way of eating for 8 days and Ive lost 5.4 pounds so far yay!!!!!!!!!!  Ive got realistically about 30 pounds to go so I can qualify for egg share but its a great start..  Ive been trying so hard to no avail so this is very encouraging, once i lose another 5 pounds I think I will begin to really let myself believe this could be the answer to my weight issue..

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

oooh Harriet you get those legs in the air!!!! 5 days until your holiday, wow wow wow!!!! how long are you going for?

Kat & Lou - hey girls, sorry went a bit AWOl this morning! Had lots of bits to do out the house but saw your messages from my blackberry. Im doing ok, very tired and still nauseus (although thats ok right now   )  A late night at the wedding on Sunday has really affected me, and we have a big birthday tomorrow night, so I guess that will knock me out even more. hmmmm

Sammysmiles - hey hun, after my first cycle, if I'd been in London when my AF arrived (I was in Australia) I would have gone straight into my next cycle.  At my clinic they didn't necessary suggest waiting between tx. I guess maybe it differs between clinics?! Good luck however you proceed...

Julie  -  hey hun  , I'm alright thank you! Can't wait for the next 28 days to pass... How was the soup?! yum yum

BeeBee - any news for us?!

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hi strawbs, we posted at the same time!
Well done on the weight loss, thats fantastic and you should be really happy.

I did have an HSG before I started my IUI, but literally it was just that and a blood test.
Here's hoping your AF comes Fri so you can get going!!! When are you having your scan?!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - I'm waiting for my 1st IUI so unfortunately I am unable to help but I know a good few ladies on here do have their IUI's straight after one another. All the very best lovely  

Strabs78 - Well done on the weight lose 5.4lb is amazing in 8 days what diet are you following? I'm trying to diet not doing too bad but some days not so good!!!

Sprinkle - no worries lovely I forgive you he he xx


----------



## sprinkle

Kat I just saw your new picture! It's so lovely... I looooove the haircut!!!

I'm waiting for my Sex and the City movie DVD to be delivered. I got so excited that I pre-ordered it and it hasnt arrived. I should have just bought it yesterday as opposed to having to contain my excitement and wait for it!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Sprinkle!  

thanks I really am, Ive been struggling with it for about a year and one week on this new eating regime and its literally just coming off!!  Wont get too excited yet though..

I guess Im just a little concerned that even though the nurse said I didnt have to do it that they may then tell me when I get there I have to have it we will have to skip a month - do you think that could happen?  Well they said just to call up when I get my AF and they would book me in for a scan the next day so not much I can do til then.. I am normally to the day like clockwork so lets hope it is true to form and comes on Friday - Ive never wanted my AF this much in my life!! ha ha  

Hi Kathryne!

I am following the Patrick Holford low gL eating regime, I couldnt even call it a diet in all fairness as Im eating 4 times as much as I was before but just of different things..  If you need me to send you the names of the books that he has (you can get them off amazon - got another one of amazon today for 1p!!!) then I can no probs..

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Strawbs - yes please its worth a look i will check out the website now.  Thanks lovely x


----------



## Strawbs78

Here you go!

The Holford 'low GL' Diet Cookbook (this one is fab and has some really great recipes)

The Holford Low-GL Diet Made Easy [Paperback] by Holford, (waiting on this being delivered)
Patrick

The Holford Diet GL Counter [Paperback] by Holford, Patrick (this is good too)

Also I have an ad hoc list of GLs is diff food but its in a word doc so if you would like it then just message me with your email address )

I ordered the first one off play.com but they both do it adn the last two of amazon.. I will be very interested to see if I lose more when I weigh in next!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks lovely I will check them out.  I am currently doing Slimming World like I said I'm not doing too bad but sometimes its just getting motovated isn't it!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Ive heard so many good things about slimming world!  that was my next stop if this didnt work...

Lets hope we both achieve our goals quick sticks!

x


----------



## sprinkle

I gues neither of you want to hear about what I treated myself too then?!
... I took myself to the Primrose Bakery and bought the yummiest and most delicious slice of chocolate cake with chocolate frosting!!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

i would call you the devil but then again by way of your sig you are eating for two so you are forgiven !!  

Im snacking on blueberries, blackberries, strawberries and a side of protein rich chickpeas..


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi myboy and welcome to the thread, to answer your questions, as all your tests came up clear, you do not need to have any further investigations.  The wait for IUI depends on your PCT unfortunately and so does the number of tries - although I believe most PCT's will give you 3 goes xxx

Neen - nice to see you around hun  - good luck on your 2ww!

Lou - how are you feeling today hun?

Kat  - hope the weather stays good for you on friday xxx

Sprinkle - how are you doing chick?

Julie - hope you had a nice day xxx

Harriet - good luck for basting tomorrow chick! xxx

Sammy - they advise waiting a month between each cycle if you are using injectables.  If you're using clomid, tamoxifen or doing a natural IUI cycle then you can do concurrent months xxx

Strawbs- well done on the weightloss that's fab going chick! xxx

Well today I went and did mum's housework for her.  It was 100 mile round trip and I was almost asleep at the wheel on the way home so I will ask Jake to get a test when he comes home tonight ready for the morning - I think - I keep talking myself out of testiing till later! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Beebee, but thats my problem! Who are they who recommend a months wait? Why do my clinic suggest I start another one if I am ready to?

I am so confused, I only get 3 chances and I dont want to waste any :-(

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Our clinic say a months wait inbetween each to allow your cycle to adjust - I guess it varies from clinic to clinic - might need to do a poll and see what people were told? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again ladies 

Harriet – I think I ov’d about day 11 one month that I had IUI and was worried the eggs weren’t mature, but I’m sure the body doesn’t release them till they are ready honey.  I am sooooo glad you can have tx this month after thinking you wouldn’t be able too.  Lots & lots of luck for tomorrow them honey.  I am still really enjoying my time off – pity I have to go back really .

Lou – Well the soup recipe is from a kid’s book, so it’s a bit bland, but could be spiced up a bit – very basic ….. 1 large leek, 1 large potatoe, 10oz carrots, ½ onion and ¾ pt chicken stock.  Sautee onion/leek then add the rest and simmer for 20/25 mins till everything is soft.  Puree in a blender.  It’s quite sweet, so DD liked it and quite thick so easier to eat.  I made double the quantity so we have some leftover for DH to take to work tomorrow.

Sprinkle – Big birthday tomorrow eh?  It’s not yours is it honey?  8 Weeks already, but I know what you mean about getting to the 12 week point, it always was such a milestone for me.  OMG, that cake sounded devine. I gave in to temptation today and had a Double Decker, but I have been on the go all day and only having soup for dinner tonight.

Strawbs – That is fantastic news about losing weight so quickly because of the new eating regime.  Bet you feel fantastic for it.

BeeBee – You are a cleaning angel to go so far to help your Mum.  You are so deserving of a reward now.  Hope that DH is ok to go get you your tests tonight.  I’m going to be desparate to get on tomorrow am.    .

Kat – Hello my lovely.  Hope you are ok, and had a good day?

SammySmiles – We always ended up with at least a month in between our tx’s but not because our clinic suggested it, just due to circumstances beyond our control.  However, I wasn’t on any meds, so I guess it could be different if you were.  Personally, I was quite glad of a month off in between to get myself physically and mentally strong again.

Well, busy day here too.  Loving being off work and wish it was a more permanent arrangement .  Went to Street to try and sort DD’s school shoes out (but failed), returned a jacket I didn’t need for the wedding (as the weather was so fab) and then one of DD’s new school friend’s mums asked me back for a cuppa this pm which was lovely.  Such a nice lady as well.  Just had our soup, and off to give DD a shower before an early bedtime again, then a bit more ironing tonight and need to give myself a manicure after.  Hope to catch up tomorrow pm.

Hope everyone has lovely evenings.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey – you lot do know how to chat, don’t you!!!  

Neens – hi cycle buddy!!!!    I will have everything crossed for you for the 29th!   Wish I could train my DH to bring me a choccie biscuit!

Leicesterlou – it has been raining here all day, but the weather forecast is good for Thursday and Friday when we have a couple of days off!!!  Agree with you about mil’s, fine is small doses!  I actually get on well with mine – I think it is because she is better than my ex-mil and I am a lot better than her ex-dil!  We have both seen the worst of the mil/dil relationship and are now grateful for what we have now got!  

Kathryne – I will wish you HAPPY BIRTHDAY now,  because I will probably forget on Friday!  Hope you have a great day!  Hope your mil’s operation goes ok.  I did well on Slimming World, mainly because I am a green day kinda girl.  But living over here and not being able to find any of the branded things that I used to eat and having to find something that DH likes (he is more of a red day kinda guy!), I have gone off the rails. I was my groups Slimmer of the Year many years ago!  You wouldn’t think that looking at me now!  

Sprinkle – I hope your DVD turns up soon.  My work colleague saw it at the weekend, bless him, his girlfriend made him watch it!  You are making me melt just thinking about that cake! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! 

Julie - hiya!!!!!!

Harriet – GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!  I have asked my consultant numerous times what I can do to improve my chances and every time they have said that there is nothing.  I have heard of people recommending resting after, but my consultant said to get moving and carrying on as normal.  Now I have this image of you trying to use the laptop with your legs are in the air!

Sammysmiles.  Sorry to hear that the witch has turned up.  Sending you lots of hugs.  I have replied on your other thread, but I have had 3 months consecutive IUI (with drugs), no rest in between.  But then I have got 2 BFN’s so I am not the best ambassador!  Next time I will ask them about a months break.

Strawbs78 – do you work for Lehmens?  5lbs in 8 days in a fantastic weight loss!  Congratulations!  Are you exercising as well?  

Beebee – still thinking of you hun!  Still holding off testing?!  Things are looking good so far, AF is late!  Hope the pee stick FINALLY brings you some good news!!!!  Aren’t you a good daughter travelling all that way to do your mum’s housework.        

Not much going on here, had a   day at work.  If I kill my boss I can blame me hormones, can't I? 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

I wouldn't rush on Julie lol - knowing me I will talk myself out of it :S!!!

Sue - I can't believe I missed you off my last post! How are you doing chick?  Definitely kill the boss and blame the hormones chick!  I feel sad for my Mum - out of 6 children ( 4 of whom live 10 minutes from her) I am the only one who has gone and helped her at all after her Op and I live further away and haven't been that well myself!  She just keeps saying thank you - and I tell her not to say thank you - she gave birth to me, the least I can do is a bit of cleaning - but it does annoy me as she is so houseproud and literally cannot do a thing and no one had touched the house since I cleaned last week  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I forgive you!  I couldn't be mad at you anyway!  

Yes, I have been tempted by the hormone excuse today!  Boss wanted me to do a course in book keeping, but in Dutch language.  I tried exactly the same course a few months ago but because of the language barrier I really struggled and gave up before the end.  Boss has basically said that if I don't do the course then I should re-think whether I really want to be in finance!   h*le!  I have suggested many times that I should do a language course first, get my Dutch level up and then re-do the course, but he won't have any of it.  I am sooo fuming.  Just staying there until the treatment works!

I agree with you, it is the least that we can all do for our mother's.  Dh has the same attitude, but his brother is more like your siblings!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw he does sound like a right bum hole - if he wants to get the best out of you he should get your language course sorted first! xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

How are you all?

Well, I had my Hen Party at the weekend and it was really lovely. We hired 2 cottages for Friday and Saturday night and my sister and he husband and my DF and I stayed there on Friday night. On Saturday morning the men left and I was taken to have a back and neck massage and a manicure which was a surprise and then the other people arrived later. There was only 7 of us but we had a great time. There was a trampoline and swimming pool there so we used those and had some nice food and drink. The weather was fantastic. If you'd like to see silly pics go to our wedding website....http://sallyandmatt.weddingpath.co.uk/277237. My sister did a fantastic job of organising it and made me a lovely book of photographs and messages from people.

I can't remember who asked now but we have got 4 cycles of DIUI (medicated) funded by the NHS and 1 cycle of IVF. We were told that we could do two cycles running without a gap but as it happens we haven't managed to do that anyway. Hope that helps.

I had my scan on Friday and everything was fine  Yesterday was Day 1 so I have started injecting again today. I didn't do very well and it really hurt (and I went all funny!), it's obviously going to take me some time to get back into the swing of things. I'm pleased to be doing something again though.

Anyway, sorry it's short, DF is making my tea and it's nearly ready! He is trying harder this time to be helpful and thoughtful I think, he even bought me my favourite pudding, trifle! It's a Tesco Finest individual one, I'm really looking forward to it 

Lots of love to *everyone* 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck with your treatment Sal xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sal - Sounds like you had a fab weekend honey & I'm so pleased to hear you had a massage and a manicure as a surprise treat.  So glad to hear that your scan went well too and you are back on the roller coaster again .  Hope the jabs get better honey & you have a lovely tea.  Pudding sounds scrummy.

Sue - .  Definitely blame it on the hormones and have a frank exchange of words with your boss. .  Surely it must be obvious to him that in order to learn something like Accountancy you need to have mastered the language first.  Bosses .

Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Been there, done that Julie - more than once!  He just said that my DH can teach me at home and it is just an excuse not to do the course!  I was also against the course because it will take me 3 types of transport and an hours travelling to get there.

Me and DH have been talking tonight and he is going to help me with my studies.  Because the exam is seperate from the course DH can take what he learns from studying with me and put in for the exam as well!  Then he can have something that will look good on his CV and he will only have to pay for taking the exam!  Trying to turn a negative into a positive but still boss's attitude has annoyed me.  But as I said, just keeping my head down until the treatment works!

That sounds an excellent hen night Sal!  My kind of weekend!  I am glad you had a nice time.  I will have a look at the photos later. Good luck with your treatment!!!!!!!!        

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all

hope everyone is ok and keeping well.

I'm in a bit of a dilemma at the minute i've been offered a new job, and can not decide weather to accept it or not   Its stressing me out so much  

On the positive side its little more money for working 2.5 hrs a week less and on the negative its different to what im used to, and will need to re-train.

Life why does it have to be so hard

Twinkle


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all well....been too tired to post but I have been checking in to see how you are getting on.

Nothing to report apart from it being my last day at work today....managed to hold off the tears .  Now I get to put my feet up (apart from packing and hopefully moving house in 3 or 4 weeks )

Take care  & love to you all 

Amanda x


----------



## Sal81

*Thanks Beebee*. Good luck with your testing 

*Julie*, thanks. I had a really yummy tea and my trifle was fantastic. I don't get to have it very often as my DF doesn't like custard but I love it.  Hope you're keeping well, it's always nice to hear what you and DD have been up to while you're off work. 

Thank you *Sue*. Good luck with your course  

*Twinkle*, it sounds to me like the new job might be a new challenge  Difficult to say without being you (!) but maybe it would be good to have a new challenge and less hours and more money sounds great! Good luck with your decision   

*Amanda*, good luck with your packing  I'm sure the hard work will be worth it in the end 

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!

thanks for all the votes of confidence re my weight.. I am due on my AF on Friday so Im not going to weigh myself again til after that so once I do I will update and let you all know if I have lost more..    

Any idea how I can do a ticker?

If I am going for IUI this month (medicated) do you think that will make me put on weight?   or is it just the IVF drugs that make you put on weight?

Hi Wraakgodin,

No thank goodness I dont work for Lehmans, those poor people,  but I work at a brokerage firm that trades with lehmans so anyone who traded with them will be trying to curtail their losses etc so its been a manic time although today looks like it wont be so bad thankfully..

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Strawbs - Hope work is OK I do understand as I work for a firm of Independent Financial Advisers and its a pretty rough time  

Julie - How are you today lovely xx

Beebee - Any new hun    

Lou - Morning lovely lady how are you today xx

Sprinkle - That choc cake sounded Devinne you treat yourself lovely you deserve it  

Twinkle - Sometime a change is good for you what I would suggest is to sit down and write out the pro's & con's then I'm sure you'll come to some kind of decision.  I suppose what you have to think of is you can't be really that happy in your job otherwise you would not have applied for this one - hope I have helped a little hun  

Sal - Morning lovely how are you all the very best with your treatment xx

Wraakgodin - Hope you have a better day in work today xx

And morning to Zuri, Sal and everyone else 

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all.  I've not tested this morning as I woke up feeling like AF is definitely on it's way so I would rather not waste a test xxx

How is everyone this morning? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

My girls you have been chatty, I love some good old  but can't remember much...

Bee - no sign yet lovely have you managed to get a test done??

Julie soup sounds lovely and very easy I would probably add a few spices to hot it up slightly....

Sal the hen party looked fun

Kat I am fine thanks honey, you?

Amanda last day at work ahh bless get lots of rest in before you move house

Leech/KP/Twinkle/Zarzar/Strawbs/Sue/Zuri,Sammy think thats all of you hope so anyway good morning  how are you all?

Lots of love louise xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Beebee - I am sure you will be fine i will keep   for you lovely xxx

Lou - I am fine thanks a busy bee today but I like it that way the day goes quick


----------



## zarzar

Moning all...lots and lots of chatting been going on...I don't think i can keep up!

Hope everyone is good and is having a fab wek so far 

Well AF arrived yesterday (early ) so am now on the final count down to jabbing..Yay. I've got to start being really healthy now as I've been a bit naughty over the last few weeks but i'm feeling focused and positive now


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck with downregging zarzar xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies

Ive got a couple of questions and was hoping someone could help me out..

Just spoke to my clinic and my AF is due Friday and she said I had to wait til I had a 'heavy bleed' so either come in on Friday if heavy enough (day 1) or then I would have to wait til Monday - is this too late?  I am sure when I went for my initial consult they told me they could do it on a sat but now they are telling me they cant..  I am becoming more and more disillusioned with LWC as tiime goes on..  

Also as I am working very very hard to lose some weight as you know so I can egg share at christmas time do you think the IUI drugs will make me put on weight like the IVF ones apparently do?

one last thing I think i am going to have to tell my boss today so I can have some flexibility re appts etc and I dont think he will be pleased, has everyone else told their employers or just winged it?

Thanks lovelies

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zarzar - All the very best lovely  

Strawbs - I can't help you with the first part but with regards to telling your boss, I did and he was fantastic in fact he then explained to me that they had been through IUI/IVF themselves but it had'nt worked    all the best hun xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks K for responding!!  His wife has just had a baby (well 6 months ago) so I figure he is more receptive than any other time in our working career together so fingers crossed.. It will all depend on his mood (he differs a lot from one day to another) when I tell him..

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Strawbs- If you don't start bleeding on friday then Monday will be fine - I didn't start injecting until day 3 of my cycle!

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee where are you this morning  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar great news that Af has shown early not long now hey....


----------



## Strawbs78

Beebee said:


> Strawbs- If you don't start bleeding on friday then Monday will be fine - I didn't start injecting until day 3 of my cycle!
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee where are you this morning  xxx


Thanks Beebee.. Sorry to ask but what if its a light bleed i.e (TMI warning) normally I am quite light for either 5 hours or so or even overnight and then it 'begins' so that would technically be sat so would that make me day 3 or day 4 do you think?

lets hope I get them on sat and I can just go on Monday that would be much easier!

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Most clinics class the first day as one which has full on red bleeding before 10 pm - hope that helps hun xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Does anyone else feel like this at the moment? or have done and can help  

Very delicate this week, thought I was okay with it all but constantly in tears or on the verge of! I am a hormonal mess at the moment, my poor DH doesnt know whether he is coming or going. I have to say though I dont feel like I am getting much support from him at all. He worked away Monday when AF came but is home now. He is going away for the weekend playing Water polo with his team and I feel very alone :0( My Mum is on holiday for a month, my best friend is on holiday with her (we couldnt go due to IUI).

To top it all off my Mother in Law and pregnant sister in law are going with the boys for the weekend to watch Polo and fit some shopping in for baby stuff. I was so upset last night that I couldnt contain my sobs. I went straight to bed after calling them all the names under the sun (to myself) and my DH didnt even come and see if I was okay. I know I maybe over sensitive at the moment but I feel as though they dont want me with them because its awkward for them to be happy about the baby etc so they just exclude me.

I also want to ask my husband to stay behind with me this weekend and look after me but I know the answer will be a resounding no so I feel hurt by that as well!

I hope to see the strong Sammy back next week, I have lost 2 stone in water/tears alone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy I think your MIL and SIL should be more sensitive about your situation, but you do need to give yourself some time to come to terms with your IUI not working, I think this is why some leave it a month before trying again, is there a counsellor at the clinic you could maybe talk too about your feelings??  Sending you a big cyber hug ((((hugs))))


----------



## ❣Audrey

Totally understand how you are feeling hun -my family refrain from inviting us to family parties as we don't have children and they somehow think we will be left out!  It is a shame that your husband wont stay behind and be there for you.  Men do take some time to understand the emotional stresses of tx - mine only  got it this time around by about half way through the cycle and that was a first in all our rounds of treatment and 7 years of ttc!!!

I do agree with Lou that it is probably a good idea to wait a month inbetween cycles just to get used to the idea of a failed IUI xxx

Thinking of you massively xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks,

I dont feel like I need the counsellor just yet but I would like to shut myself away in my bedroom until I am pregnant! 7 friends (including family members) pregnant and due the month after each other so I think they are going to have to get used to the awkwardness of having me around 

Just spoke to DH, he has agreed to give me lots of TLC (whilst he is around) but the weekend I am on my own. Off to the cinema later, he had better not pick a film that involves babies of pregnancy. His latest choices have been Knocked Up and bloody Juno. Men


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy get yourself booked in for some pampering at the weekend then honey...


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - I do understand lovely and it is very hard but thats where FF come to the rescue   you will find that a good old moan/chat on here more often than not makes you feel a little better.  I agree with Lou go and book yourself in for a little pampering it will do you the world of good xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Afternoon ladies 

Amanda – So, that’s it for work then honey.  Hope that amongst all the packing, you have time for some resting up.  

Twinkle – Hard to know what to say really …. I guess the challenge might be a good thing; especially as it’s a few less hours and a little more money.  Guess it depends if you fancy the change.  Sorry, that’s probably not much help to you at all my lovely.  Like Kat suggested, I’d do a pros and cons list and usually by the end of doing that you’ve reached a decision.

Sue – What a great idea for your DH to take the exam as well – might as well get full use out of the course as you have to go to such lengths to even get there and back.  Your boss sounds like a complete .

Strawbs – I’m afraid I’m not sure whether medicated IUI can make you put on weight, as I’ve only done natural cycle.  So sorry it’s such a busy time at work due to the Lehman’s problems – I saw on the news today that there are a further 3 US companies which are being investigated.  I’ve been really honest with my boss about what we’ve been going through, and I personally feel that it’s made it easier for me.  However, I’ve always been quite open with him so it wasn’t too difficult (still found it strange telling him when my AF arrived though ).  My boss has 2 l/o’s and has been more understanding since becoming a dad, but like your boss he is a real Jekyll and Hyde character.  My clinic didn’t open Sat/Sun or Bank Hol’s either so if I ov’d on a Sat I was stuffed.

Kat – Oh, love, so your work is being affected by things as well.  A couple we met at the wedding this weekend, have both just been made redundant due to the economic conditions.  Terrible times for so many people.  Sad to hear that your boss had IUI/IVF that hadn’t worked – there are just so many people around us going through similar things.

Lou – Hope you are ok my lovely.  Would definitely have added some more spices if DD hadn’t been sharing it – in fact she ate it really well, so think I’ll do one soup a week from now on.

BeeBee – I really, really hope you are wrong about your AF feeling like it’s on it’s way.

Zarzar – It always seems really odd to be congratulating someone that their AF has arrived, but it’s obviously good news for you, and now everything can start.  I’ve been pretty naughty as well recently, but thankfully with all the walking to and from school I’ve not noticed any extra weight.

Sammy – Massive  honey.  I would say not to under estimate how emotional this whole IF journey is.  I’ve been sooooo up and down this year, but tried to always appear completely stable for DD’s sake (and DH’s sake really too).  It affects us physically, emotionally and financially and I think we wouldn’t be human if we didn’t struggle with it all sometimes.  Just come on here and rant away …. We’ve all done it.  Even though my DH is affected by our tx’s he doesn’t really understand it, and I guess I don’t expect him too, because physically it’s not his problem and physically he’s not gone through it all.  My FF “family” have probably given me more support than my DH/Family/Friends combined.

Another busy day here – nipped to work to drop off a birth congrats card, then to the photographers to organise a new school photo shoot for DD, then did the grocery shopping.  Back home, lunch, took DD to school, did dishwasher/kitchen, quick tidy round and finally feet up and laptop on.  DD actually said when we left the house “when I get home from school could it be a bit tidier”. .  DH is suffering from man flu and has just phoned to say he’ll be home on time .  Worst thing today is my yoga tutor phoning to say she can’t teach tonight as she’s poorly.  She must feel really rough, poor love, because she’s never cancelled a class in 13 years!  

Right, off in a mo to collect DD.

Catch up later,
Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw sorry everyone is feeling poorly Julie!  Bless your cheeky DD!!!

Well af has stayed away here! Still resting up - hot flushes at the moment so I think it might well be here shortly xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie my you have been busy.  Great idea for doing the soup each week to get some vegetables into DD bless her little cotton socks.  Tell her Auntie Lou says she very good for eating all of Mummy's special soup    Very cheeky of her to comment on your tidying up maybe she could help you now she is a big girl hey make it a game....  Poor you DH having manflu he will obviously be expecting lots of TLC as that why he has rang to warn you of his cold LOL


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Julie

Thanks for the response!!    I posted on another thread also and someone responded saying they had 3 medicated and didnt have the weight gain but did with ivf so fingers crossed its the same for me!  After my big loss this week I'd be gutted if I put it all back on again unless of course i got a bfp straight away and then I wouldnt care!!  

thankfully my clinic is open on sat for certain things ie insemination but not for an IUI scan which I find very odd.. 

I think I will take a leaf out of your book and just tell him, what's the worst he can do! I dont think he will be anything else other than a little annoyed that one day in the future i may or may not be taking mat leave plus the odd half day here and there..  Once his mood is good then I think I will jump at the chance..

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Strawbs: Well done for thinking about telling your boss, I have so far put it off but its quite stressful rushing backwards and forewards to the clinic. I have decided that if we have to do IVF i will tell her.

Kat: Hello  

Lou: How are you feeling today?

Sprinkle: Hello Hun - we are off on holiday for a week can't wait!

Bee Bee: Great news that AF is staying away  

Sammy: Big hugs to you hun. We all feel exactly the same, this year I counted 10 people who I knew who were pg, its really hard. I have to say I agree with the others about you taking a month off, its good for you both mentally and physically. I'm also pretty sure the drugs make you emotional because after my IUI i couldn't stop crying which isn't really like me.

Julie: You've been a busy bee again today!

AAM: Well i'm finally back from my basting. Its been a mammoth treatment day for me today. Had an appointment with Dr Zhai first so had some acupuncture and got more tea and then went along for my basting. Now last times basting went so smoothly so this time i wasn't concerned at all. However it took them ages to get the catheter thing in, apparently I have a "wonky" uterus. It actually became quite comical after 30 mins of fiddling by 3 nurses and one ultra sound machine they finally deposited the sample! Phew. Not sure how good my chances are since it was quite painful but apparently DH's boys were top quality. I have one question for you girls. The nurse said i cannot go swimming in the 2ww but as i am going to the maldives on holiday next week i am totally gutted? Can any of you offer any advice?


----------



## ❣Audrey

I've never heard of not being able to go swimming before hun?!  Sorry your basting was a pain today xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - I've never heard of that either lovely x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Harriett  

Cant help you on the swimming question but I hope for your sake its wrong!  I went to the Maldives a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the well done but I havent told him yet ha ha ha    He is in with HR right now deciding our end of year bonuses and payrises (if any) so Im thinking now might now be the right time so I will keep   about it until I get a better feel for things..  I was going to tell him as I may need to take Monday out to get a scan done and he has invited DP and I over for lunch on Sunday as a belated bday lunch so its not even like I can then call in sick on Monday as I would have been with him the night before!  

O'well I might just ask for a day of holiday and see how it goes..  I think he already knows I am


----------



## Harriet_LF

To be honest I think the nurse was a trainee  - hence the problems! I have done a bit of a google search and loads of websites say avoid swimming for a couple of days but not the whole 2ww. So i might just say sod it and have a swim, i feel like treatment is ruling my life as it is!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Go for it chick - I don't see how swimming ( unless it was in boiling water) would affect you on the 2ww xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I agree Harriet go for it lovely

Anyway Im off for the day speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## ❣Audrey

bye hun xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Bye Kat - thanks for the advice


----------



## Wraakgodin

Amanda – good luck with the move!

Strawbs – hope things calm down at work soon.  I feel so sorry for those people at Lehmans.  I worked in unit trusts and shares for 18 years so I have seen a few turbulent times on the markets.  I don’t know what to suggest in answer to your question.  I have started injections on day 5 before now, so I don’t think Monday would be too late if your heavy bleed started on Saturday (for example), but I am not an expert so don’t take that as gospel!  I told my boss that I was having investigations (only because they were going to send me to England when I was due a scan!  Had to tell him why I couldn’t go!) and we chatted a bit about it, but not much.  I played it down a bit to be honest, saying that there was a low chance of success and might not ever work and therefore probably wouldn’t ever affect my job!  Fortunately he hasn’t asked again!    We work flexihours, so as long as I make up the time by the end of the month they don’t bother to question it.  I have told about half my colleagues, all of which had problems themselves or knew of someone.  Just shows you how common it is.

Beebee – it’s nice to know I am missed!  Sorry I didn’t post.  I got tied up with other threads and before I knew it I looked at the clock and the bus was due in 5 minutes!!!  Sending you all the hugs and best wishes in the world.  I hope AF doesn’t turn up! 

Sammysmiles – sending you lots of hugs.  I know exactly what you mean, I have been having lots of mood swings, and I have been close to tears a couple of times over the last month for absolutely no reason whatsoever!  DH is very easy going so he hasn’t affected him that much; he just lets me get it out of my system and is there if I need him (mainly to yell at!).  Do your in-laws know about your treatment?  A lot of people don’t know how to handle it, they might be excluding you because they don’t want to hurt your feelings, don’t want you to get upset.  Hope to see Sammy full of smiles soon!  My family know about my problems but don’t ask me how I am getting on, this upset me that they had no interest in what I am going through.  I challenged my mum about it one day (when I was feeling strong and brave!) and they didn’t mention it because they didn’t know how to deal with it, with me, they didn’t want to mention it and upset me.  Might be the same for your in-laws.  Oh, you poor mite, your DH making you watch those films, he couldn’t have planned it worse if he tried, could he!   Leicesterlou had a great idea – pampering session!  Think of it as a weekend of freedom to do whatever you like!

Julie – you are a busy bunny today!!!  Everyone is dropping like flies around you!  Hope everyone gets well soon!

Harriet, sorry that you had trouble with your basting.  During my second one they couldn’t get the tube to go in the right direction and that took about 15-20 minutes, the third time it went in without touching the sides!  Weird!  My consultant said to just carry on life as normal, there is nothing that will improve or reduce the chances of success – not sure what everyone else has been told.  Have a great holiday, whatever you decide to do.  And I will have everything crossed for you!

I did have a better day at work today, my boss was out!!!  I have been in pain today and noticed a few spots of blood (although I am only half way through a 2ww), I assume this means that it hasn’t worked.  

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oooh those spots could be implantation bleeding Sue - I have everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Oooh those spots could be implantation bleeding Sue - I have everything crossed for you! xxx


oooooh - double ooooooh!!!! How the h*ll am I going to get through the next week now Beebee!! 

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again

Sue - Assume nothing honey - it could be implantation  .  Glad to hear that work was a bit better today for you.  There I was thinking it was probably just me whose family didn't pay much attention.  I told my Mum I had actually had an ectopic pg, and needed a laparoscopy last Wed outside the supermarket, and she said she hadn't rung the previous Thurs (or since then) as she thought I'd be upset.  Surely all the more reason for ringing.  

Harriet - I'd heard that you shouldn't swim for a few days after, but t.b.h. I didn't end up swimming in my 2ww's anyway.  Sorry to hear it was a bit of an epic basting today, but lovely to hear that DH's swimmers were fab, and it all worked out good in the end.  So, congratulations on being PUPO my lovely.

Strawbs - Yep, probably best to delay talking to your boss till after the pay rises etc are announced.  Maybe a little word after your dinner with him at the weekend might be a good time - i.e. out of the working day and when (hopefully) you are more relaxed.

Lou - DD's really good at eating veg's (more so than meat), but the soup is just a way of getting things like leeks into her, and it's good for DH and I as well.  I've bought the ingredients to do a tomato/onion soup for next week, but don't think I'll try DD with that as she's not keen on tomatoes.  Hope you had a good day honey.

BeeBee - I am still really  you are wrong my lovely and all those symptoms are for a much nicer reason.  .

Well, as my yoga isn't happening I'm going to do my nails and have a long soak in the bath, followed by an early night.  Been promising myself one for days now and something always ends up getting in the way.  I need to dust/hoover/clean bathrooms tomorrow am as I've got a "new school mummy" friend coming back for a cuppa after we drop the girls at school tomorrow.

Hope everyone has lovely evenings, and I'll catch up tomorrow.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - hope you have a nice relaxing evening!

Sue - I will entertain you and keep you busy!!!

Jake has gone shopping so he will buy a test while he is out.  What is everyone up to this evening? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee -  - I'm all excited about you having a test now.  I'm going to have to log in quickly tomorrow morning before I crack on with my chores.  I really, really hope I'm not wrong, but I've got a really good feeling about you this month.  What are you doing tonight honey?  Hope it's nothing too taxing.
X


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - don't count on my being up too early lol I have trouble getting out of bed even after 11 hours sleep at the moment!!  This evening I am just chilling out - Jake has gone to do the shopping and I feel abit off colour so I have been told to rest up!  I hope your feeling is right! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Julie - hope you have a nice relaxing evening!
> 
> Sue - I will entertain you and keep you busy!!!
> 
> Jake has gone shopping so he will buy a test while he is out. What is everyone up to this evening? xxx


You have been planning to buy a test for the last 4 days Beebee!  I hope Jake remembers!!!!! He will have us to answer to if he doesn't!!!  I will have everything crossed for you!         Good that I am off tomorrow, the suspense would drive me mad if I was at work!

Tonight - I am snuggled under my duvet with the laptop! Evening of TV planned, NCIS on in a few minutes, then there is a Dutch quiz show (it is based around the Dutch language and good to test myself!) and then Who Do You Think You Are. Haven't planned much more after that!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Sue - I will entertain you and keep you busy!!!


Thanks hun!!! 

The twig and berries comment will keep me entertained for a while!!!! 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol!!!  He should remember I asked him enough times!!!  Sounds like a good evening you have planned there! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sue - My duvet is calling me too, but unfortunately we only have tv downstairs these days, so want to catch up with a bit of TV before my bath.  There is an episode of "Who do you think you are" on here tonight, but not sure who it is.  Anyway, I plan to be in the bath by then anyway.

BeeBee - If Jake forgets, I'll be courier-ing (sp?) round my remaining test for you .  

Now I don't mean to be a div but what is the "twig and berries" comment?

X


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol cheers Julie xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie Wilts said:


> Sue - My duvet is calling me too, but unfortunately we only have tv downstairs these days, so want to catch up with a bit of TV before my bath. There is an episode of "Who do you think you are" on here tonight, but not sure who it is. Anyway, I plan to be in the bath by then anyway.
> 
> BeeBee - If Jake forgets, I'll be courier-ing (sp?) round my remaining test for you .
> 
> Now I don't mean to be a div but what is the "twig and berries" comment?
> 
> X


We have a TV upstairs in our converted loft, laying here on the sofa bed!

Who Do You Think You Are this week -

Great-grandparents on both sides of model and TV presenter Jodie Kidd's family were awarded titles. Her father's grandfather was Lord Beaverbrook, the legendary newspaper magnate who served in the British cabinet during both world wars. Her mother's grandfather was the mysterious Sir Rowland Hodge, a Newcastle shipbuilder.

Knowing next to nothing about Sir Rowland, Jodie first heads to Newcastle. She discovers he made a fortune building ships during the First World War, but later fled the city following a terrible scandal. Puzzlingly, despite the scandal, Hodge was still awarded a title a few years later. Two astonishing letters in the Houses of Parliament archives, one from Sir Winston Churchill and the other from King George V, solve the riddle.

Jodie's other great-grandfather, Lord Beaverbrook, was Canadian and Jodie is keen to discover how deep her roots go on the other side of the Atlantic. Her investigations in Canada reveal that her family were embroiled in an infamous 19th century murder. She manages to trace her family back much further than she ever imagined, and discovers that she descends from some of the earliest European settlers to arrive in 17th century America.

The twig and berries comes from a quiz in the Charter section. Dizzi's question of the day was "It is now illegal for Italian men to do what in public?" Well we all had a good guess at what the answer would be and there were many different phrases to describe the same thing. The two funniest were:



LizzyM said:


> Shake hands with the vicar





Beebee said:


> Scratch their twig and berries?


The right answer was "scratch or adjust themselves" but I think the other answers were better!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yayyyyyyyy Jake is home and he remembered the test!!!!!!  MMMMM and Bee Bee is now tucking into some dairylea yum yum xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Yayyyyyyyy Jake is home and he remembered the test!!!!!! MMMMM and Bee Bee is now tucking into some dairylea yum yum xxx


Woooooooohooooooooooooo!!! Well done Jake!!!!!!!!          

Damn - now got craving for Dairylea!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

My boobies feel funny today - all tingly - not sore to touch at all but just tingly :S xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sue -  - love both those funny answers.  Now at least I know what you meant - I thought I had missed something earlier.

BeeBee - You are welcome honey.  .  Glad that Jake remember the test and yummmmmmm Dairylea.  Hadn't had any for years then had some a few weeks ago and remembered how nice it is.  Oh, I am so excited for you. .

Right, that's me done then ladies.
Sweet dreams all.
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sweet dreams chick!  See you in the morning xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Is it too early to wish you luck, Beebee?!          

Fell asleep before HDYTYA!  It is that couple of minutes between programmes that is sooooo dangerous, I always fall asleep!!!!  I will catch the repeat tonight, if I can stay awake!

Going to try to get some more sleep!  Nighty Night!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nope, didn't get any more sleep!  Still awake!  Typical, the day I have off when I can sleep as long as I like, and I am awake at the middle of the night!

A big morning hug to Beebee!!!     

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

*wraakgodin impatiently drums her fingers on the table*

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Waiting over guys - I even got up early for you but sadly it's bfn for us  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh hun, I am so sorry to hear that, my heart goes out to you.

I know how it feels, take as much time as you need, we are here if you need us - ok?

Lots of love and hugs to you and Jake

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun.  I am set up on the couch for the day - I don't think DH expected a miracle so he seems pretty cool about it this morning.  I was so hoping we would get our miracle but nope, we're back in limbo land  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

You just take care of yourself.     

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

I will chick.

How are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi there Beebee - sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself & have a nice day chilling out & relaxing  

Hi Sue  

Lou / Julie / Kat / Zarzar / Strawb and everyone else hi - hope you have a nice day.

Take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tired! 

We have both got a couple of days off, DH has gone to a job agency because he is looking for a new job, so I am going to nip under the shower and then do some cross stitch this morning. When he gets back we will discuss if we will go out somewhere or work in the shed - depends what he is in the mood for!

A special hug for you Beebee



Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw sounds like a nice day Sue!!  Thank you for my hug!!  I have booked a GP's appointment for this afternoon to ask her if there is anything else we can do xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Sue - I love cross stitch...I was planning on doing some today if I get my chores done   Its a great way to relax & unwind and you get a good sense of achievement when you have completed something  

Beebee - I hope your appointment goes ok this afternoon  

Amanda x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Aw sounds like a nice day Sue!! Thank you for my hug!! I have booked a GP's appointment for this afternoon to ask her if there is anything else we can do xxx


AND DON'T TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER!!!!!!!! GIVE 'EM HELL!!!!!!!

Hi Amanda!!!! I am doing a cross stitch of a fertility goddess! Hopefully it will help! My dad always used to be fascinated by me doing cross stitch, mainly because it is the only think I can sit down and do for any length of time, I am a real fidget!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!

The sun is shining and its Thursday so almost the end of the week! woohooo....  Ive booked Monday off as a holiday so I dont have to worry about fitting my scan in (if I get my AF)..

Beebee - so sorry to hear you are a bfn, i was gutted for you when I read your post..  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

BeeBee - Just had to come on before I start my chores today, to see if you were about yet.  Honey, I am so terribly, terribly sorry to hear your news, and just goes to show I should blatently ignore my gut instinct sometimes.  If your AF doesn't show in the next couple of days I'd check again though hun, because I tested and it was soooo faint I could have missed it, but I was pg.  Hope Jake spoils you today, and you just do exactly what you feel like doing. 

Sue - Aw hun, you must be hanging tired today after last night.  I used to love doing cross stitch, but haven't had much time for it since having DD (and especially since discovering FF ).  The fertility goddess sounds like a lovely project to be working on.  Hope you manage to catch a quick snooze sometime during the day.

Strawbs - Sun.....  .  Just lots of cloud down here, but it's dry and I'm just grateful for that.  I'm just loving the school walks at the moment - it's making me feel happier & healthier about things.  Good plan to take Monday off, so you don't feel the need to explain anything just yet.  Any news on the pay rise yet?

Lou - You alright honey - you are usually first in.  Hope you had a good evening.

Amanda - Hope there aren't too many chores to get done, so you can get your feet up and get that cross stich out.

Well, I need to get on with my chores - need to tidy, dust, hoover and clean the cloakroom (school mum coming back for a cuppa this pm).  DD says she's going to help, so I can double the time it's going to take me .

Hope everyone else had good evenings and have some nice things to look forward to today.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Strawbs78

morning Julie!  

I am looking over the o2 and I can see the sun shining down on to the thames barrier.. Lovely morning today..  No no news, we dont actually find out til December but once he finalises them they then get sent to New York so I just need to get past this hurdle of him signing on the dotted line and then I will be able to tell him..  I am going to just go for my scan on Monday and then I will tell him next week as it should be well and truly done and I will know more then too..


xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet - god sounds like you went through alot with basting  on being PUPO did the nurses say why not to swim?  I went to Bulgaria and was in and out of the pool in my 2ww and I am pg and all is fine    I am a big believer in listen to your body and how its feeling and so if its too hot get in the water and cool down, I would ring them and ask them why they said that


Sue hoping your spotting is a good sign honey    

Julie - new name for you I think Mrs Soup      Sorry for my delay the boss wanted some absence figures first thing for a meeting, doesn't he realise I am busy on ff  

Beebee sorry its a BFN for you honey, the evil witch can play some horrid tricks on us

Strawbs nice you have some sun send some up to the Midlands for the weekend hun...

Morning all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - Oh, it's going to take a while then.  .  Hope your AF plays ball now.

Lou - Can't believe your Boss delayed your getting onto FF .  Doesn't he know we all need Lou .  So Mrs Soup it is now then .... makes a change from Mrs Bean .

Right, I really must switch this laptop off and go do some chores.  *kicking myself up the *

XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Well I am feeling a bit better today although i feel like i have been doing sit ups! If only! Thanks for all of your words of advice

Lou: Damn your boss for making you do work! The nurse said I shouldn't swim because my cervix has been opened and I am more prone to infection and also because i have to assume i am pg. I think its nonsense on both counts, I doubt my cervix will remain open for the next 2 weeks and if I had got pg naturally i wouldn't know so would carry on as normal  . Anyway the fact you went swimming has given me hope -so thanks!

Julie: You are always so busy cleaning you put me to shame!!

Bee Bee- So sorry hun     I hate the witch she is so cruel

Sammy: How are you feeling today?

Sue: How many days until you test hun? I hope that the bleeding is a good sign!

Amanda: Hope you are enjoying being a lady of leisure - temporarily anyway!  

Hello to everyone I have missed. The sun is shining here today as well


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie your always busy doing chores bless you have a break  

Harriet sounds a bit ga ga to me, your cervix will close again surely as it only opens for OV and as you say if it had happened naturally, to me you will be more stressed out watching everyone swimming and not being able too as I said go with your body hun, the only bit of advice I could give is if (and this is a big if) it doesn't work (and I don't want any negativity cause we all want PMA) don't blame yourself for swimming or whatever you may do..  I am a happy go lucky person and think very much like yourself if it was natural you wouldn't know and would be drinking, partying etc wouldn't you


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Beebee - I am so so sorry hunrest up and have a chill out day lovely xx

Harriet - Hi hun how are you today?

Amanda - Morning lovely x

Julie - I will be cleaning later to got a house full this weekend  

And a BIG morning to everyone

Well I have had the best new ever and the day before my birthday.... I just rang the hospital to see if there was any news and we start our 1st IUI treatment on my next cycle 3/4th October I am over the moon.  Hopefully I will get that little step closer


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat that is great news hun, what a lovely birthday pressie.......


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Lou I obviously know its no guarantee but its so nice getting that step further along the line.  Any useful tips you can give me? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Be positive and relaxed although it won't be easy because everything can be so up and down with every tx cycle are you doing natural or medicated IUI


----------



## Kathryne

well when I just spoke to the nurse she said as I was ovulating ok that I would only need the "ovitrelle" trigger shot does this sound normal?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes that au natural honey, I really hope it works out for you


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Kathryne!!!!

I hope it all goes well for you - we will have everything crossed here!!!!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat - so pleased that you have finally got a start date for the IUI at least you feel like you are doing something positive now hun!


----------



## Strawbs78

Yay Kathryne that is fantastic news! whoop whoop...  And it will come around before you know..

fingers and toes crossed for you!

x


----------



## Kathryne

thats ladies it means alot knowing you are all here


----------



## Julie Wilts

Brilliant news Kat  .  So excited for you.  .  Can you tell  .

Hey, that's next Fri  .

Well, chores are done (except dusting upstairs), so house looks ok ready for visitor. I must sound like a cleaning freak sometimes, but I promise I'm not. 

Just munching some muffins with honey. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Mrs Soup.... I am just eating left over bolognaise from last night and its lovely......  I hope DD will be impressed by your cleaning....


----------



## Kathryne

I knnow Julie its not too long to wait at all.

Glad all your cleaning is done now you can sit down and relax xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

- Mrs Soup is now munching on some grapes to make up for the muffin with honey.  Leftovers are often so much nicer than eating it in the evening aren't they.  Pity we rarely have leftovers .  

Kat - Not sure about feeling relaxed at the mo' - the sun has vanished and the grey clouds are rolling in just in time for the school walk, and I'm always nervous about "new" people coming back to the house.

Well, that's me done till later today, so will say t.t.f.n to at least Lou and Kat.

Hope you have lovely evenings

Love & hugs
Julie (a.k.a. Mrs Soup, previously known as Mrs Bean )
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie good girl eating those grapes, I managed a banana this morning first piece of fruit for ages as have just fancied junk....  I am sure you will be fine with your 'new' people coming round honey hope you have a fab time and chat tomorrow  

Lots of love Louise xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Julie - Have fun


----------



## amandalofi

Great news Kat - I bet you are really chuffed - good luck   I had a trigger shot with my IUIs even though I ovulate - I had pregnyl.

Julie - hope you have a nice afternoon.  I get a bit nervous about doing things with 'new people' too, so I know what you mean 

Lou - snap - I had a banana too....just finished off a big bowl of pasta but I did try to be good & put some onions, peppers and runner beans with it 

Finished my chores now so putting my feet up but I am very disappointed to have discovered that I left my cross stitch in my car & DH has taken the car to work with him leaving me with his 'skip' and no cross stitch  ....oh well...I'll spend the afternoon atching up on the Ugly Betty episodes that I have missed  

Amanda x


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya Ladies 

Hope you all well 

Kat great news about the start date  

Beebee sorry for your result - as Julie says try again in a few days if the AF Witch hasn't arrived  

Amanda so jealous of you resting up - have you been feeling OK?

Lou - eat what makes you not feel sick honey its the best thing - I'm a wispaholic at the mo (and blaming you lovely Lou!!!) - my new craving 

Hello to everyone else- just read most of the thread and forgotten everything I wanted to write - sorry I will catch up eventually (I promise!!) 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda good for you mmm runner beans one of my favourite vegetables, that's a girl get your feet up and chill out  

Leech - I got your message about the Wispa's and have been searching for them but can't find any can you post me one?


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Leech - nice to see you.  I hope you are feeling ok.  When do you stop work?  It must be soon   
The last few weeks at work flew by for me & I hope they do for you .  Not feeling too bad in myself, I just get tired very easily....I wake up at 6:30am and am ready for bed again by 11am!  The hospital want me to have some more blood tests & I have to do a fasting one next monday.  I don't know how I will make it from 7:30pm until 9:20am without eating!

Lou - our local woolies stock wispas - try yours or I saw them on the sweetie world web site - 24 bars for £12.99   

A X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Amanda we don't have a Woolies now it shut down last year, I am off to have a look at that website....


----------



## Kathryne

Amanda - Thats not good the old fasting blood test i did that the other week make sure you have a BIG tea


----------



## Harriet_LF

Girls I feel terrible again   have just popped into town and had to come back because my stomach is cramping. Am hating the LWC at the moment!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet you are probably doing a bit too much honey go and have a lie down and rest, its your body saying hang on do you know what I have been through now rest ((((hugs)))))


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Harriet

sorry you are feeling naff..  Maybe take a lie down and watch a movie on the sofa with your doona..

Are you at LWC harley st?  We are just starting our treatment with them and Im in two minds about what I think of them.. 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I agree with Leicesterlou, just rest and take care of yourself

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Yeah I think I will you are all right.

Yes I am at the LWC Harley St. I have to say i'm not a huge fan, although all of the staff are lovely. I just feel that the information is lacking and they don't seem to do as many tests as other clinics, not with IUI anyway. For example they don't monitor your progesterone or oestrogen levels. I am happy to go there for my IUI as i am doing natural cycles but not for IVF. We have had an initial consultation at the Lister for IVF  as they have an excellent reputation. Hope this helps!


----------



## Strawbs78

Harriet_LF said:


> Yeah I think I will you are all right.
> 
> Yes I am at the LWC Harley St. I have to say i'm not a huge fan, although all of the staff are lovely. I just feel that the information is lacking and they don't seem to do as many tests as other clinics, not with IUI anyway. For example they don't monitor your progesterone or oestrogen levels. I am happy to go there for my IUI as i am doing natural cycles but not for IVF. We have had an initial consultation at the Lister for IVF as they have an excellent reputation. Hope this helps!


We thought about changing clinics but because we purchased the sperm with them we cant take it with us and Im not about to forgo 2k worth of sperm so we will 'see the sperm out' at LWC and then I am going to push DP to look at changing clinics..


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick hello because I've got DD's first reading book and homework to sit and do with her.

Harriet - Defo rest up honey.  You need not to overdo it, especially as you are off away in just a couple of days.  Hopefully by now you've got your feet up and the cramps are easing up.  Could all be a good sign though so don't panic hun.  

Amanda - Why is it that our DH's always have in their cars what we want.  The amount of times that DH used to take DD's buggy to work with him after the weekend used to drive me nuts.  Hope Ugly Betty has kept you entertained instead.

Leech - Hello my lovely.  Nice to hear from you.  Wispas .... mmmmm ..... going to have to nip into Woollies at the weekend now.

Lou - Hope you manage to find somewhere that stock them locally.  If not you'll have to let us know and we'll track some down.  Can't have mini poppadom going without what he/she fancies can we .

Strawbs - £2k for ^happy sperm^.  *Thud sound as Julie's jaw hits the floor*.

Sue - Hope you are feeling good this pm.  Did you get a snooze today at all to make up for your restless night?

BeeBee - Hope your absence is due to you resting up loads today.

Well, I got on ok with my "new school mummy friend" Sarah.  Just a shame now that DD doesn't like her daughter ().  It is quite a shame because Sarah's DD is an only child (the only one in their class), so I kind of hoped they'd buddy up.  My DD has told me tonight that she doesn't like J as she sometimes hit's DD's friends, but says she's never hit her.  .  Guess I'm just going to have to leave them to get on with it, and trust that the teachers control things whilst they are there.

Right, I'm switching off and pretending to be a teacher now .

Catch up later,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

@Julie

ha ha ha ha yes 2k.. that's three rounds worth and one year's storage.. I never knew the business of sperm was so expensive until I went to LWC.. he he..

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie  - you and your housework mrs!!!

Sue - I love cross stitch too!!

Harriet - glad you are ok today chick!

Strawb - good call on the day off on monday!

Lou - how are you feelin chick xxx

Kathryne - yay! That's fab news chick xx

Harriet - rest up chick!!!

Well I have been AWOL today lol - researching my family tree some more!  I have got right back to the 1600's now and found loads of family I didn't know I had!!!  It's been great!  I went to the dr's and she was so helpful!  She weighed me and I was so chuffed as my fat stomach is still purely down to bloating and I haven't put on a single pound!!!  She said IUI wont work for us but she is going to bug the consultant for IVF as it could work!  So all in all a productive day xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - Still haven't recovered from the shock  .  No wonder our clinic were so interested in my DH becoming a donor.

BeeBee - It certainly sounds like a productive day honey - my f-i-l is really into geneaology (sp?) too.  Lovely to hear the Dr was really helpful and good on you for not having put on any weight at all  .  Great that she is going to get onto your Consultant about IVF now.

Well, we did DD's first reading book and she got on pretty well.  I've promised her some chocolate as she did so well, but only if she eats the peas which are still sat in her bowl (having polished off the pasta etc). .  Hard to enforce as I can't stand peas, but she needs her veggies.  DH is late home again tonight so I'm going to eat with him later.  This is the 4th day on the trot that he hasn't been home before DD has gone to bed  .  

XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw bless your DD - I LOVE peas!! I could eat soooo many! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening all!!!!

I didn't have a nap today, so I am feeling very tired!  I hope I can stay awake until the repeat of Who Do You Think You Are? later!  I watched and old episode (with Julie Sawala) on Dutch TV at 5am this morning!  DH got home at 1pm (with lunch!) and he worked in the shed this afternoon while I did cross stitch.  We have just come back from the DIY shop and the supermarket.

Beebee - I haven't done anything on my family tree for a while.  I got back to 1680 with my great x7 grandfather.  We can't go any further back because he wasn't baptised and there are no census records that far back.  I am glad you had a productive afternoon at the doctors today, at least you didn't come up against a brick wall.  Good luck to her for nagging the consultant!

Julie, glad you got on with your new friend!  Shame that the daughters didn't get on.  Perhaps the daughter wants to be friends with your DD and hits the other children because she is jealous.  What homework have you done today?

Strawbs 

Hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee said:


> Aw bless your DD - I LOVE peas!! I could eat soooo many! xxx


Where is a vomit smilie when you need one.....

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

mmmmmm peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sue - Funny you should mention it, because I physically can't eat even one pea without gagging.  Revolting thing i.m.o. (sorry BeeBee).  Hope you manage to stay awake for your programme honey.  Interesting theory about DD's "friend" .... mmmm.... could be some truth there as she always runs straight over to my DD and wants her to pay her attention.  

BeeBee - Peas .... seriously ...... I'll have to search later for a good vomit smilie .

Right, off to clean DD up as she's eaten all her peas/yoghurt/chocolate and it's time for the bedtime routine.  Be back later.

XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

It all worked out well when I lived with my parents, I ate dad's carrots and he ate my peas!!!!  

I am glad it isn't just me Julie!  Just seen a review of WDYTYA on BBC2 and the episode on tonight isn't the one I missed last night!    I see you are force feeding your poor DD peas!!!  

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sue - Sounds like your Dad and you had a good arrangement then.  I can guarantee I definitely don't force feed DD anything, especially peas, as I know what it's like if you do .... still looking for a vomit smiley .  She's just a little minx for eating her pasta first, then meat, then peas .

The soup at the wedding I went to at the weekend was parsnip and peas ....... eeeuuuurrrgggghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Moooorning all!!!!

That soup sounds disgusting Julie!!!!

Are you feeling better Harriet?

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kathryne



Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning all - well probably only early-bird Sue around yet .

Kat ......



Hope you have a fab day honey.

Off to make some choccy crispy cakes with DD in a mo (much nicer than pea and parsnip soup ).

Did try to look for a sicky smiley but they were all too gross .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!

Happy B'day Kathryne, hope you have a fabulous day...

Wraak - that face you put really made me laugh..  

Julie - Yes no wonder they were so keen as it costs them very little i.e. just the donors 'travel' expenses and then they flog it on at a severely inflated price, supply and demand and all that....

Suffering from a little pms today I think, DP and I had tiff this morning over mushrooms    

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs -Morning honey.  Sorry you are feeling a bit "PMS'y" this morning ... now arguing about mushrooms ..... that's the first time I've ever heard anyone say that .... it's usually money/mess/working hours etc, but never mushrooms.  Hope it will all soon be forgotten & your day will turn out to be ok.

XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks Julie.. I know its silly isnt it    I think Im going to have to send an apology email now..  

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - It's not silly honey, and I certainly didn't mean to make light of it.  .  I think when we are hormonal then the strangest things become all important and it's hard not to over-react sometimes (I'm speaking from personal experience here).  I'm sure your DP will realise it's not how you usually are, and it will all be forgotten soon.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Strawbs - hugs chick!

Sue - how are you today chick?

Julie - crispy cakes sound lovely!!

Kat - Happy Birthday chick! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning BeeBee .  Did you have a good evening?  Eat any peas   .

Really need to switch FF off and get out into the kitchen, DD and I need to get cooking and then we still need to shower.  Good job she's not at school till 1.15pm .


----------



## Leicesterlou

I found some Wispa's finally        

Julie good that you got on with your new Mummy school friend but a shame about DD not getting on with her DD you never know things might change, kids are strange like that.  Mmm choccie crispy cakes

Morning Bee, Harriet, Sue, Amanda, Leech, Strawbs, KP how are you all today?

Kat Happy birthday      


Lots of love Louise xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Moooorning all!!!

Beebee - I am fine, DH is ill.  He assures me it isn't an excuse to not do the shed!  He thinks it is something he has eaten.  How are you doing?

Julie - now I have cravings for those crispy cakes!  hmmmmmmmmmm!

Strawbs, when I am hormonal you should see the hard time I give my DH for totally trivial things!  Sending you hugs, it is totally normal to feel like that, and certainly not silly.

Morning Louise!  Enjoy your wispa's!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning Lou   .  Yeah, you tracked down some Wispas .  Maybe you'll end up having a baby Wispa then .  Tis a shame about my DD not getting on with J (easier to say than my new Mummy friends l/o ), but you just can't force them to like each other.  A wise lady from another thread suggested it might be that J is so keen to be friends with my DD she's a bit jealous and literally pushing the other l/o's away to get attention from my DD.  Sounded a bit daft to start with (I mean I don't think my DD is that popular ), but actually J always comes flying over when we arrive and literally follows DD all around the playground while we are waiting to go in.   .  Oh well, time will out.

Sue - Morning honey.  .  Sorry to hear your DH is poorly .... did he eat any peas .  My DH has actually soldiered on despite his man flu - he usually takes to bed about the 2nd day of it (and definitely uses it as an excuse not to do anything).

Right, really must switch off and get these cakes done or we'll run out of time to shower etc.

Love & hugs to you all, have lovely mornings
Catch up later.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie that makes sense honey with your DD, as you say just leave them to it and see what happens hey....  Enjoy your cake making with DD and catch you later hun xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good morning Mrs Staff Trainee  - does that mean we have to behave now 

I am off out for lunch with the girls today - mmm I fancy some peas  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes Sue how does that happen do they contact you?  What training are you having?  Do you report us for being naughty?

Bee peas again??


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hmmmmm can't beat a nice pea Lou  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee any particular sort?  I am partial to mushy peas with lots of vinegar and salt on.....


----------



## ❣Audrey

I like fresh picked peas - raw or cooked mmmmmmm!!  I just think they are tasty lol! But then I love all veg! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah yes haven't had them for years.....


----------



## Wraakgodin

You will pleased to know that I am not a trainee on this forum, so I have no powers here!!  But I will warn you that there is a moderator here, it may not be me, but there is one!  And I suppose it is my duty to report any bad behaviour!  

Lou - peas with vinegar and salt?  Are you serious  That is the most disgusting thing I have ever heard!  Words escape me!  Yes, I was asked if I wanted to help, there are lots of rules and regulations and instructions on how to use my new powers so I have some study to do!  After 3 months they will take my training wheels off!

DH has liver problems (he was really ill when he was 19 and that caused the damage) so occasionally if he eats fatty food his body can't handle it and he gets sick, yesterday he had a couple of slavink which is minced beef with bacon wrapped round, about the size of an old 35mm film case (together with salad and potatoes) - and the fat in those made him ill.  He will be ok in a few days.

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

ladies can I ask a daft question?  What does PUPO mean?  Ive been trying to work it out for ages and I just cant crack it..

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise chick xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sue we had better behave then  ^beware^  mushy peas with vinegar and salt is lovely you should try it....


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Beebee I can now stop wracking my brain.. x


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all, Sorry I haven't been around - I've been reading but just too tired to concentrate to right much.  Anyway I wanted to pop on today...

Kat - Happy Birthday hun!!!!! Hope you have a fabulous day and DH spoils you rotten     

Lou - how you doing hun? You've got me looking for wispas now, I went to Woolies yesterday and ended up with a Kit Kat chunky, delicious!!!!

BeeBee - so sorry your AF arrived, next time hun, next time    

Julie - you are such a good mummy with the soups, although I have to say that I just loooooove peas! In fact I love most vegetables except pumpkin, swede and turnips! Bring on the aubergine, brussell sprouts, sweet potatoes... I could go on!!!    Hope the choc crispy cakes turn out super yummy

Harriet - hi hun, hows the 2ww?! I was told not to swim straight after for maybe 1-2 days but there was no reason not to after that.  So excited for you to go on your trip, looking forward to hearing EVERYTHING!!!!!  

Sue - ooooh staff trainee! I promise to make sure I'm on my best behaviour at all times!!   Hope your DH has a speedy recovery and starts to feel better soon

Strawbs - as BeeBee said, pregnant until proven otherwise! I have been super hormonal, that last night DH asked me if that was going to be my excuse for everything for the next few months... to which I replied of course with a big grin  

Big hellos to Sal, Emma, Twinkle, FairyWishes, Neens, Amanda, Leech, KP and anyone else I missed  

Well as I'm not so tired todat Im off to do some girlie waxing and a manicure, then we have an obs appointment at 3.15.  I was also visited for the first time by the vomet commet this morn - it was mouthwash that brought it on!!!
Will be back later and checking in from my blackberry.

Hope everyone has a lovely morning with the sunshine  

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

You aren't the first person who has asked me that question this week!

I love that word, the way it just trips off the tongue, PUPO, PUPO, PUPO!!!!

Lou - you lot behave?  Why change the habit of a lifetime!  

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I am fine thanks, nervously waiting for my scan date can't wait it seems so long since I saw bubs, my symptoms are getting better too which makes me worry sometimes....  Sorry the vomit comet has visited you this morning I find mint helps me but obviously not you

Sue glad we can continue to be naughty....


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Well I am feeling much better today, the bruised feeling has now gone. I had my waxing done so i am not ready for my holiday hoorah!

Lou: Try not to worry about the lessening symptoms they do start to ease off the nearer you get to 12 weeks. If you are concerned maybe you should have another scan?

Sprinkle :Hi Hun - sorry about the vomit comet!

Kat: Happy Birthday!!

Hellooo  to everyone else just a quick one from me as i have quite a lot of work on today as its my last day


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

This has got to be a quickie unfortunately, even though I'm home today I seem to have a very long list of jobs to get on with 

I wanted to say      to Kat. I hope you have a lovely day, the weather is on your side 

I also wanted to let you know *Lou* that I have just seen Wispas for sale in WHSmiths! There was a stand just in front of me when I walked in and when I saw them you popped into my head! Glad you've already managed to find some though.

*Sprinkle*, sorry to hear you've been poorly. Good luck with your appointment this afternoon.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay. Take care.

Sal xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I am waiting to hear from the hospital about my next scan hun am going to chase them up next week me thinks....  Glad your feeling better hun, not long now hey and you'll be relaxing  

Sal - thanks for the advice but I am happy now I have some Wispas, glad they remind everyone of me....


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back briefly, whilst munching on a choccy crispy cake. 

Lou - Hope you hear back with a scan date very soon honey.  All this talk of Wispas is making me think about them now .... I used to love the caramel ones. .  Will have to keep my eyes open now to find one.  Mushy peas     

Sal81 - Hello honey.  Hope you get on ok with your jobs.

Harriet - Glad to hear you are feeling better today & you are all freshly waxed for your hols .

Sue - Oh     didn't even notice you were a Staff Trainee now.  Do we need to address you any differently .  You are a busy lady; training with FF and also doing your accountancy course and learning Dutch.  

BeeBee - Hope you enjoy your lunch with the girls ..... when you get pg we will have to call it little pea .

Sprinkle - Sorry to hear the vomit comet paid a visit this morning.  I used to always have a visit after cleaning my teeth in the morning.  Just became part of the routine .... up, shower, slice of toast, make-up on, clean teeth, throw up, clean teeth again, get dressed & go to work .  Sounds weird to say I hope you enjoy your girlie waxing and manicure, but I'm sure the manicure will be relaxing.  I remember one of my most embarrassing things about giving birth 4 weeks early was not having "taken care" of my lady garden.  I'm surprised DD wasn't choked by it .

Well, finally we have a sunny day with beautiful blue skies, so I'm really looking forward to the school walks today.  I need to collect some dry cleaning from town, and I'm tempted to walk, but I could be cutting it fine to collect DD, plus I'd have to walk back with a dry cleaning bag .... ok I've talked myself out of it now.  Might just hang the washing out and then read the paper .

OK, off to get DD ready for school, be back later.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie oh my god I had forgot about the caramel ones now I want one of those too   yes the weather has brightened up here too, lets hope it lasts for the weekend hey.  Crispy cake for lunch honey hope your having some fruit to compensate     Think your thoughts on walking into town are very healthy but obviously it will make you short of time so take the car


----------



## Strawbs78

sorry ladies I missed page 32 somehow and didnt see the hugs and messages  I think my brain is on the fritz today..

Julie - no way I didnt think you were making light of it, I totally agree with you ha ha.. I cant believe I got so hot under the collar about mushrooms!! ha ha ha.. I had a feeling when I got out of bed that I should have called in sick and just stayed there..

Thanks beebee and Wraak for the hugs  

@ Harriett - found this online, hope it puts your mind at rest

*Q: How soon after an IUI can I go swimming? *

_A: Since the vagina doesn't open unless something pushes it, it is OK to swim shortly after your IUI . . . but because of how much one has invested in getting pregnant, it probably makes sense to wait 48 hours after your IUIs to go swimming._

x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Well, it's so lovely and warm I really thought hard about walking into town, but as I've never done it (walk everywhere else but our local town is rubbish), I was worried I just wouldn't get there and back in time so decided to sit on my , read the paper and spend some more time on FF .  

Lou - I popped into our Tesco express to get the local paper and lottery ticket, searched the shelves, but alas no signs of Wispas in there.  Off to Salisbury tomorrow and they've got a massive Woollies.  Would be heaven if they brought the caramel ones back .... weren't they called Wispa Gold?  One of my happiest things about this summer was re-discovering Mint Feast ice creams.  I'm scared to read my post back now, because I'm sure I'm going to sound like a right .

Strawbs - Hope you and DP kiss and make up when you get home.  I get ridiculously stressed about silly things like DH leaving his shoes in the dining room, and leaving the shower attachment on the highest setting (so I can't reach it), but lucky for him he's usually at work when I discover them (he leaves 7am and often isn't back till 7pm).

Kat's got a fab day for her birthday hasn't she.  It's beautiful here this afternoon.  Depending on when DH is due home I might even stick DD in her buggy and walk up to town with her after school  .  Oh, I've got wanderlust today. 

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie yes mint feasts and Wispa golds yum yum funny just been on another thread talking about how nice it would be to go for a walk in the park and get a big magnum ice cream and we agreed that as your standing up eating it the calories don't count


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, that's the diet my DH follows - he says if you eat and walk it doesn't count.  No good for me though because if I eat and walk I either drop what I'm eating or walk into something .


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girlies  

I had my first IUI today, was ok, didn't hurt at all, it was just the waiting around. was in hospital from 9am till 1!!!

I had three big follicles (20mm and above) on my left ovary which really hurts and one at 16mm on my right one. They weren't going to do it as my lining was only 6mm yesterday (CD11) but today it was 9.8 so they did it.

I have to go back monday to check i have ovulated. Not sure why i got so many follicles this time, I usually only get one on clomid! I have had a break from it though so maybe my body 'works' again naturally?

I had a question, i have had no cm this cycle at all! Will this matter if i have had iui?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Abbybella!

Congratulations on your IUI!  3 big follies is fantastic!!!!  I will keep everything crossed for you.

I am not sure about the cm, hopefully one of the other ladies will have more idea.

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Congrats on your IUI abby - CM doesn't matter when having IUI as the sperm is put directly into the uterus!

How is everyone else this evening?  Lunch was nice - worn out now xxx


----------



## abbybella

Thanks girls, I'm glad it went ahead as our clinic isn't open saturdays or sundays so would have missed the opportunity if they had waited till monday! Glad cm doesn't matter as clomid makes mine non-existant.

Does it always take so long? First i had to go in for a scan at 9 then wait around... then get results and give them to IUI lady... then wait around, then DH had to provide a sample... more waiting around... then had to wait another 2 hours to get the insemination done. I don't mind, but its just getting the time off work every month (and at such short notice) I pulled a sickie today  

Did you go somewhere fancy for lunch bee bee?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Abbybella

I don't live in the UK so I don't know how the system is there, but for my last IUI over here I had a scan a few days before, was told to go home and do the pregnyl injection and come back two days later for the insemination.

On the day of insemination DH went to the hospital with his sample at 8am and we came back for the insemination at 11am.  There was no scan on the day.

Hope it all works out for you!!!

Beebee - had you had a nice lunch!  Things ok here, DH is feeling a bit better, he slept all afternoon and I just did some cross stitch.  Being trying to figure out how to use an I-Pod, bought my first yesterday!!  Just charging it up at the mo.

Sue  

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again 

Abbeybella - Congrat's on being PUPO then honey. When we had our 3 x IUI's DH used to go in for his sample around 9am, then we used to go into Salisbury for the morning, with the actual "basting" at about 1.30pm.  I guess we could have hung around at the hospital, but we wanted to make a bit more of a day of it and do some shopping and have an early lunch.  Somehow it made it feel a bit less clinical.  3 Big follies is fantastic, and I'm sorry to say I don't really know about the cm question.  I would think BeeBee is right really.

Sue - Glad to hear your DH is feeling better now honey.  I wouldn't have the first idea how to use an I-Pod (showing my age ).  

BeeBee - Lovely to hear that lunch was nice & hope you are resting up now.  

Well, we ended up having a lovely sociable day today.  A FF lovely lady who lives around the corner from me popped in for a very quick cuppa this am. Then, as my DH finished work a bit earlier today, we took DD to feed the ducks and go to the park after school and we bumped into the same lady so spent some more time with her and her l/o's.  Beautiful weather today too & just hoping it's going to last this weekend.

Hope Kat is enjoying her day.

Julie
XXX


----------



## abbybella

I'm thinking because it was so rushed as my first scan was only yesterday thats why it all had to be done today due to the weekend as well. Hopefully next time it will be a bit more organised! Though won't be able to do IUI till November as dh is training all next month and away from home.

I had to laugh at how undignified it was, legs in stirrups, the lady with a spot light peering into my vagina ....  Good job i am used to internals by now

sounds like you had a lovely day today julie, was nice weather too! Hope it stays like that... we deserve some sunshine!!

Sue where abouts in the netherlands are you from? My gran was dutch so spent much of childhood visiting relatives and touring the country   I think my relations now live in and around Bergon op Zoom (sp)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Abbybella - Hopefully you won't be needing #2 honey   .

Well ladies, looks like I won't be posting till Monday now.  M-i-l has just called and asked if we want to go and spend the weekend with them at the static caravan in Dorset, so we're off.  We always like these last minute things and DD will be really excited in the morning when we tell her.

So, hope everyone has lovely weekends & I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening to all,

Been thinking all week about my new job offer   but decided to hand my notice in today, spoke to director and said i still wasn't sure, so could we talk and try to discuss and sort things out. she was very rude and said she would take my notice from today and advertise my job this afternoon, or she wouldn't come in until tuesday then we could talk but she wouldnt accept notice until tuesday (which would delay me starting new position if i still decide to go)

When i spoke to DH he said she really isn't that bothered then is she and that i'm better off out of there 

Hope everyone has a good weekend planned, were off to a wedding tomorrow night

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin

Twinkle - when I read the first part of your post I thought exactly the same as your DH!  If she is going to be rude when you wanted to discuss things then I think that just made your decision easier!

Julie - have a great weekend!!  Although a weekend with the in-laws isn't everyones idea of fun!  I think it is great that you have a FF around the corner that you can have a cuppa and a natter with.

Abbeybella - I agree with Julie, perhaps you won't need a next IUI!  I am the same, I talk about when I have these six IUI's and then go onto IVF, like the IUI's aren't going to work!  I know what you mean about it being undignified, during the first treatment I had about 3 scans and I was trying to preserve my modesty as best I could!  This cycle it was just a case of popping up on the chair, legs in stirrips and get on with it!  I have come to accept that it isn't a dignified experience!  Did I understand that right?  Your first scan (and only scan) this cycle was the day of the insemination?  Last time I had 4 scans over the (nearly) 2 weeks before insemination.  

Bergen op Zoom is not near me (230km away).  I have seen the photos on the internet and it looks a lovely place. I am in the east near the German border (in Almelo).  

Good morning Beebee and everyone else I haven't mentioned!  

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
I hope that you are all out enjoying the sunshine. I'm popping on to say au revoir! We are off on our hols tomorrow. I hope that in my absence there will be lots of BFPs!!! Good luck to you all

H
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Harriet!

Have a wonderful holiday!!!  I hope that there will be a lot of BFP's in your absence, especially as my 2ww ends next week!!!  

Take care, safe trip - and have a brilliant time!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - hope you have a lovely weekend chick!

Twinkle - definitely sounds like you are better off out of there hun!

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeee - how are you doing sweets?  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Beeeeebeeeeee!

Things ok here, just woken up and had breakfast in bed!  The paint on the inside of the shed that DH painted yesterday should be dry so I will be putting together Ikea shelving all day!

How is everyone?  What are you all doing today?

Sue


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls

Have a lovely time Harriet, lucky you getting away  

Julie how was the caravan? Least the weather has been lovely!

Sue I haven't visited that part before, we always stayed in bergen op zoom, amsterdam or rotterdam. 

Yes They don't do your first scan at my hospital till CD12 (I lied and told them CD11 was my CD12 as i ovulate early)
So of course at my first scan i was ready to go... which is why it was so rushed i think! I may say to them next time (If there is a next time) I ovulate early so need the scans to start on CD9 or something?

I have to go back tommorow to check I have ovulated and how many follicles have gone


----------



## struthie

Time for a new home - this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158432.0


----------

